# We're all in this together!



## Laura2806

So after how hormonal I've been toay it looks like I'm out. My cycles are confusing ATM, I thought this would be a good sign along with cramps and sore nipples but my hormones say otherwise. I was so hopeful for a Christmas BFP :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Youre not out till the witch bitch sings hun..hope she stays away!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks. You too!

I get my hopes up every month tho then she arrives :-(


----------



## TerriLynn

Don't you think like that! You are not out until AF tags you!:) Good luck and keep us posted!

Baby dust!:)


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry ladies having a really down day.
Thank you for the baby dust :thumbup:

I'm throwing loads back at ya:dust:


----------



## sarahuk

We all have the down days and the depressions, the mood swings, the crazy up moments followed by the incredible lows. We are all right behind you chick :)

ITs easy to get so pessimistic at this stage. We are just trying to protect ourselves incase of a bad result...but dont let -all- the pma wash away...save a little honey!


----------



## Laura2806

I guess we all just think everyone else is expecting but us. Theres so many things going round my head at the moment I feel like I'm waiting for things to happen Al the while :wacko:

Maybe I'll be normal when or if I get my BFP. 

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## sarahuk

When you get that second line youll wonder why you stressed so hard :)


----------



## Laura2806

I know right! 

But I think then and only then will I relax a little bit lol 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## sarahuk

True that :) How are things looking?


----------



## Laura2806

Well no :witch: 

I've been getting cramps but they don't feel like period pains. 

All day I've been feeling like AF has arrived down there but nothing so fingers crossed. I got a BFN this morning but in just hoping its too early to tell! 

Fingers are still crossed 

Oh and the past nights around 9:30pm I've started to feel nauseous too??


----------



## sarahuk

All good signs!! I hear you on the weird pains...been getting a lot of pinching type pains...very strange!

Oh I tested this morning too! BFN...x2 :D How many dpo are you hun? When do you plan on testing again?


----------



## Laura2806

I think I'm about 10dpo today but as I don't know exactly when I ov'd it's hard to say.

I might leave it till Christmas eve and test again then providing no AF!! Which I still feel is going to, feel very wet but no CM :shrug::shrug: sorry TMI! 

What about you? X


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good luck, Laura...

I'm in a similar boat at the moment. I've actually had light 'period pains' since Sunday, and terrible hormonal mood swings, but nothing appearing yet. I'm not sure when I O'd but I have a sneaky suspicion it was late so I might not be due until next week even though I'm on day 32 and last month was a 27 day cycle...

If I had a bunch of tests I would probably take one, but I only have one test and I don't want to get my hopes up and get a BFN... so I'm going to try and wait it out...

Everytime I feel something, I keep thinking AF must be here, but nothing yet... :shrug: :dust: to you!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hey lovely your entitled to feel down we all get days like that.. but as she has not showed up that is a good sign :) I genuinely hope you get your BFP!! :)

I have been feeling ickle bit low myself today as on 7dpo I got what looked like a BFP but some of the girlies on here are certain its a faulty test! also since then all I keep getting are BFN :(

We shall get our BFP all of us will :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you ladies. Still no :witch: so fingers for a Christmas BFP for everyone  xx

Been a rather emotional month as we lost my grandma at the start :'( one in one out as they say tho x


----------



## sarahuk

10dpo is still early so you have plenty of time!

12dpo for me. And a bfn this morning. I was lucky to have a triphastic chart but now im starting to gte a temp decline. Since my LP is only 13 days I guess it means the witch is on her way and these aches really are the start of AF >(

I hear you on the bad year. Got pregnant and was ectopic, then right in the middle of grieving my hubs father passed away, then we got stranded in sweden for 6 weeks. Not fun!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh wow your year has been worse than mine! 

To top things off my sister-in-law to be is 14 weeks and I can't be happy for them ATM it hurts too much which I know is really selfish of me but I can't stand to hear about it :-(

:dust: to you xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

I am sorry for the distress you guys had to go through that sounds horrible *hugs* I really hope you both get your BFP!!!xx

I think I am also out now :( 9DPO I have got cramps.. not really bad but enough to notice they are there!! and the wetness I normally feel on the day AF comes xx


----------



## sarahuk

That could be implantation pains!

I can understand why its hard to be excited for them and its not selfish. Its human nature! You want and ache for this so its only natural. Youll get your bfp in time for christmas though!


----------



## Laura2806

mysteriouseye said:


> I am sorry for the distress you guys had to go through that sounds horrible *hugs* I really hope you both get your BFP!!!xx
> 
> I think I am also out now :( 9DPO I have got cramps.. not really bad but enough to notice they are there!! and the wetness I normally feel on the day AF comes xx

Thank you and FXed it's no not AF and :dust: to you!



sarahuk said:


> That could be implantation pains!
> 
> I can understand why its hard to be excited for them and its not selfish. Its human nature! You want and ache for this so its only natural. Youll get your bfp in time for christmas though!

I'm glad someone understands cause my mum doesn't seem too, I know it's gotta hard for her too though. 

I sincerely hope so! No more signs other than pinching pains which I don't ever recall getting before! 

Thinking of testing Friday cause we've got 97 turkeys being delivered to work Friday and I want to do heavy lifting if I get my BFP, or at least I can be more careful about it.


----------



## sarahuk

Might be an idea just incase...thats a lot of turkeys to be lifting!!


----------



## Laura2806

That's what we were thinking, fingers crossed! At least if I know I can tell the girls I work with cause they'll help me out :coolio:


----------



## sarahuk

Its hard when mums dont understand. I know she probably wants you to be happy about it but if roles were revered im sure shed stop and think about it a bit more. Its not like you resent your sister as a person, just the situation. 

Always helps when you have people you can be honest about this stuff too! Im hoping for either the witch or a bfp before Friday since im planned to visit a mate whos little girl has chickenpox..not the best timing!!


----------



## Laura2806

I hope you get your BFP not the witch? You testing today? Let me know how it goes )


----------



## mysteriouseye

10dpo and im feeling even more wet (sorry to much information) xx


----------



## Laura2806

I've been like that all week, got up at half 3 this morning for wee, and as I got up I got that feeling of heavy AF but nothing :-/ xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

So frustrating isnt it!! I went to the toilet this morning and felt wet on my knickers but felt inside me and it was as dry as a bone! I thought screw this I will just put a tampon in anyway! LOL
How are you feeling today xx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol it's really annoying keep going to the toilet every 5 mins!! 

Hopefully not long to wait now!! Xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

I really hope she doesnt come!! STAY AWAY AF!! LOL

I feel exhausted today!! how do you feel xx


----------



## Laura2806

Absolutely knackered! Lol what with this, Christmas and my fiancé working late shift it's killing me! 

Think I'll test tomorrow ;-)


----------



## sarahuk

Im so fed up ladies. Expected witch today but nothing. Temp even went back up. Evap on test only. Just wish teh witch would come and stop teasing me now! GRRRRRRR


----------



## Laura2806

Fingers crossed we all get BFP instead of the witch. 

I even had a lil work with him upstairs this morning and in not religious!! 

We'll all get out BFP's soon enough xx


----------



## sarahuk

Heres hoping!

Oh! Tomorrow can be test day for us both then! How you feeling about it? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo! 

Quiet hopeful but I kinda have this doubt deep down inside :-/ still no AF tho so and I feel different this month so fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Hope you guys get your BFP :(

Its 14:49pm here in the UK I still got really dull cramping, really achey, I just checked my cervix no blood yet! I was reading through the forum from my positings last month and my AF came on 11DPO so tomorrow is 11DPO hope she doesnt come!


----------



## Laura2806

I'm in the uk too 

FXed the witch doesn't arrive for any of us! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

oooo where abouts in the UK... duh sorry I tell you what I hope one sign of pregnancy is stupidness because I lately have become so forgetful when normally I am the one bragging about how fantastic my memory is xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol near birmingham. 

I'm gettin nervous about testing now :-S


----------



## sarahuk

Sheffield here! We all UK girlies yay!

Awww dont worry chick...I have a really good feeling about your testing!

When you testing again Mys?

Im skipping tomorrow. If I pass 14days Ill test xmas eve


----------



## Laura2806

Aw thanks I'm glad you do! Lol 

Gotta pop to morrisons for baking supplies so might pick up a first response test, I was planning on using a bog standard boots own test but I think I'd be happier with FRES! 

Glad we're all UK, no offense to anyone outside the UK! 

AF better keep away she's far from wanted here xx


----------



## teenah99

Not from the UK...from the US...but I am so right there along with you girls! LIKE exactly...I am due for the evil witch on Dec 24th...been having killer cramps for two days...NEVER get cramps...so i am really hopeful, esp since my little sister who started TTC on the same day as me just got her BFP yesterday...I'm happy for her...but...you know...I've been the one TTC she was just sorta not using protection...Ugh...this is a horrible feeling! FX'd for us!


----------



## Laura2806

I'm so with you there! It's incredibly hard to be happy for them! 

I hope we all get our BFPs ASAP! Then we can relax and enjoy cooking our I'll beans  

This site has helped me so much and I've only been on here a week or so! 

:dust: to everyone and keep us all posted! Xx


----------



## teenah99

Are you certain of your O day? I'm not really, as I just got my first ever positive opk two days ago! WTF?! LoL. I'm a wreck right now! 

I really need to chill. I am new to the State I live in but I am going after work to a natural store to buy some essential oils or something to calm me down and make me feel more at home.


----------



## Laura2806

I hope you can chill out soon! 

Not pos I even over but hopeful all the same  I don't tend to chart ATM but I'm gonna start if i get AF this month so I'll have a better idea. 

I've been baking all evening to take my mind of it, I'm trying not think about testing until the morning! Lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Getting a positive opk post OV -sometimes- can indate the second surge caused by implantation, so dont freak out :)

GEt the frer, or a superdrug. Boots own I think are 15miu which means you need more beta in your wee...and being before af you want to use a super sensitive one :)

Charting has been a godsend for me tbh, definitely helps. And I would recommend it if youre still needing to ttc after this cycle!

This site is wonderful aye. Been here about half of my ttc journey and wouldnt have gotten through my ectopic if it wasnt for some friendships I made here and took off the forums!


----------



## Laura2806

I got a clear blue plus one cause it's the only early one they had, gonna see what it is now lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

So here what tests I have

Boot own brand 
Clearblue digital with conception indicator 
Clearblue plus

Can you tell me which is the best/most sensitive? Dunno which to use! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

The blue dye test or the digital?

Digitals I think work from 50miu so dont expect much chick.

I hope its not blue dye!!

Anyways...im super nervous for you!!! What happened!? *bites fingers*


----------



## sarahuk

lemme google them and post back...2 secs!


----------



## sarahuk

Boots - 50
Digital - 50

I THINK the clearblus plus is 25


----------



## sarahuk

Hitting the shower...hope all goes well and let me know how you get on..ill be refreshing like a mad lady when im back!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Bloody crap then!! Lol clear blue plus it is! I might be tempered to go to boots tomorrow if I get a BFN or faint positive lol

Thanks for that  

I'm tryin not to think about it too much ATM, easier said than done tho! I'm up at 6in the morning so I'll post my result and a pic ASAP (not sure I can post a pic from my phone tho) 

Eeeeeeekkk!! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

~Youve made me contemplate actually setting my alarm for 6 to catch your post haha :D

Im so hoping for a bfp for you...really am!! Months really drag when ttc dont they? :D 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha they do indeed! Thank you so much hunni 

Would it be cruel of me to put it in a separate post??? Lol 

The 2 minute wait seems as long as the TWW! And..........there's NOT even a faint plus :-(

But until AF arrives I'm not giving up as we figured out last night they're not particularly sensitive tests! I shall leave it till Christmas day and might try with a first response cause we're going away in the evening with family so won't be able to test again until Thursday after that!!!! Should be able to keep you posted tho ;-) Xx


----------



## Laura2806

The OH has gone to get some first response tests today  fingers crossed for Christmas day .


----------



## mysteriouseye

I got those internet cheaper 10 MIU ones but BFN today xx


----------



## Laura2806

BFn's all round today then :-( but until I get AF I'm not dismissing it, been having strange pains for a week now so FXed xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

yeah I think I am out now, I feel really stressy and stroppy and like crying over nothing! xx


----------



## teenah99

BFN for me this morning as well. AF is due tomorrow. No sign of her yet, but I am not going to dwell...ok...I AM dwelling! This sucks! My cramps have disappeared...I had them for extended periods of time over the last 2 days, they've been intense...but today...Nothing...Very veiny BBs tho...they always have veins...today they seem more pronounced (I have implants, so they are always large)...FYI - got a bd session in last night. We used preseed, and I didn't get up after, just went to bed. If the recent SUPER late positive OPK that I got on CD27 was indeed a LH surge indicative of OVlating, then, I may have caught the egg last night! Since I've heard that it takes 24-48 hours to actually O after a positive opk.

Anyhow, I am wishing you all luck. We couldn't be more alike in ttc. 

P.S. Any weird dreams ladies? Had a dream that I had a positive FRER and another quite vivid dream of laboring and delivering a gorgeous little boy...


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no a bad month for everyone! But none of us are actually out yet so let's stay positive and hope it'll give us a positive test! Be nice if just one of us got one  

I could cry over anything this week! Songs on the radio, adverts anything! Lol 

When are we all testing next providing no AF? I'm testing Christmas day so hoping so badly that I get a Christmas miracle 

I have weird dreams too!! Dreams of giving birth but having to collect the baby the following day, having children around and having a baby around 9montha old, every time it's a little girl tho, I hope these mean something for us :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura...you had to say it didnt you!! Im OUT lol. Its official...my month is over :( 

IS it ok if I stick around and chat with you lovely ladies tho? :)

Dont worry about the bfns ladies. When I originally got my first bfp i was 16 or 17dpo I think.

Youll get bfps soon! x


----------



## teenah99

NOooooo! I'm so sorry that you're out Sarah :( Nothing anybody says ever helps, so I am just going to say that I understand.

Laura - I am going to hold off on testing until x-mas day as well, but it is going to kill me to not test tomorrow morning as I have so many cheapie tests under my sink just begging to be peed on! That is if AF doesn't show...she is due to visit tomorrow afterall...a most UNWELCOMED GUEST!

XoXo Baby Dust


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no Sarah I'm sorry too :cry: next month it is ;-) 

I could be out too :-/ we literally just BDd (we always lie there for about half hour after) but when I got up and went too pee, it was a ill bit bloody when I wipped, so I inserted my finger and nothing :shrug: so we'll see what tonight/tomorrow brings! 

Not holding my breath now tho xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thats just from the sex babe. Dont worry about that!!


----------



## Laura2806

That's what I thought  always nice to hear someone else say it tho :winkwink:


----------



## mysteriouseye

im out too :( af got me


----------



## Laura2806

That witch is a bitch :-( sorry to hear hun :-(

That's down to two of us now :-( I've kinda got a feeling we'll all catch at the same time/month! 

FXed it won't be long and I'm gonna keep posting/chatting here as long as you ladies will listen and I hope you keep us updated on things too


----------



## teenah99

Ok...no AF yet...BFN this morning...again...:(

I keep going to the bathroom to pee, and each time I dread the wipe, bc i just feel like af is lurking around the corner. 

Ugh....

Laura...we have to keep the faith. Those damn cramps I had a few days ago were no joke...Hopefully we didnt suffer in vain.


FX'd - P.S. I bought three books last night, Ina May's, WTEWYE, and Taking Charge of Your Fertility, plus some pure organic lavendar oil and Ocean's MoM DHA pills.


----------



## Laura2806

Same here no AF and another BFN today! 

My cramps have lasted for a week now which is not at all normal and my boobs are really tender which I only get for a day or so normally, not a week. 

It'd just be nice to know for def either way, all this waiting is driving me nuts!

If I don't get my BFP this month I'm off to the docs to get some answers and make sure everything's ok, also goin to start charting my temps this month.

FXed we won't have to wait much longer now I'm gettin rather impatient!

Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well im officially out this month :-( no Christmas BFP for me :-( docs in the new year I think to make sure everything's ok and a thermometer to temp!! Xx


----------



## teenah99

Still no AF and a confusing BFN this morning...I woke up early, groggy and needing to pee, so I took the time to do a test, I waited maybe 2 minutes, but I was so tired I just left it thinking that it is negative...looked at it 2 hours later and it had a faint, thin line where the positive should be...I'm thinking that it's an evap...I really hope it is the start of a BFP. FXed.

I am so sorry that you are out Laura...it's always heartbreaking. good luck at the doctor's office...i personally hate them...they are always dismissive.


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo hope it is hunni, we need one BFP! 

I'm glad I know either way know tho, I can start the new year fresh and start TTC properly, charting etc, get checked out and take things from there, they're not very good over here but I'm going to do whatever it takes to get at least a blood test! I had to come off the pill 2 years ago as boobs haven't grown since I was 13, do pretty much non existent, a blood test showed my hormones were also pretty non existent, after three months they came back up but my prolactin was then raised, another baseline test later it had risen again. Which lead to a scan and internal ultrasound, which showed nothing and I was allowed back on the pill.

Hopefully with my history they'll do something for me! 

FXed for you hunni and keep us posted! Xx


----------



## teenah99

Everything is still the same...no AF, no BFP...Talked to little sister who is now 4 weeks pregnant...excited for her...impatient for me.

Fxed


----------



## teenah99

No AF...BFN with FMU. CM is watery to creamy (TMI). If this isn't my month, then it will be my longest cycle ever. I'm very hopeful.


----------



## mysteriouseye

I am out, AF got me on Friday so it looks like the test was a faulty. But this month I am trying Evening Primrose oil and BF every other day :) I have started already so fingers crossed :)


----------



## sarahuk

Awww...sorry to see that I have friends joining me back waiting to ovulate :( Big hugs to those that saw the witch over christmas.

And hoping the witch away for those that dont have it yet!

Hun..if I were you and youre going to go to the docs in the new year - lie. If you tell them youve been trying for 6 months im fairly sure they will sendyou off and tell you to come back. Most docs wont do anything till atleast a year to 18 months, since its fairly common to take up to 18 months to fall.

Hope you all had a good christmas! Sorry ive been so afk but been busy time...am back to annoy you all!

And Im firmly stuck to this thread as long as youre all still here keeping me company! We can turn it into a group! :D xxxxx


----------



## lookin4bump

I was due my af anytime between 25th an 29th. My cycles are never the same length. Had bfns all through the last week and haven't bothered to test today. Had some pink spotting yesterday and thought af would be here when I woke but it wasn't. Had some pale brown spotting this Morning but still no af. Just wish the witch would arrive so I can get on with it. Husband has booked to come
Home over my next fertile window and just hope the dates don't alter too much with the witch taking her time !! Is nothing straight forward in the world of baby making? And to think we try so hard not to get pregnant and when you want to it seems impossible! X x 

Baby dust to all x x :dust::dust:


----------



## teenah99

If the wicked witch gets me (FXed she doesn't) I will be trying EPO and temping next cycle...plus yoga and relaxation routines. 

Status update: So, I have a feeling that I am pregnant, I know that I may just be crazy, but I really feel positive about it. I wokeup this morning and took a test, BFN within 2 minutes, but later it looked like a BfaintPositive, the only reason why I think this means something is because I am 8dpo and all of my other recent pink dye test "evaps with or withour color" were just tiny skinny lines, this was thick like the control line - just very faint but DEF there. I had a absolutely HORRIBLE dream in the early morning when I went back to sleep...so horrible that the dreadful feeling lingered with me until leaving for work...hoping that is the work of preggo hormones making room in my system.

Here's to being 5 days late...for the first time ever...FXed.


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks for the advice Sarah, I'll consider lieing lol

Teena I really hope it's aBFP for you, FXed! 

What does evening primrose oil do? :blush:

We could always start the new year with a load of BFPs! Like I said before I reckon we'll all catch at the same time! Oh and I'll not go back onto hormonal birth control until we have all the I'll sprigs we want, I'm not going through this each time we want to conceive! 

Callin the docs in the morning so will keep everyone updated! 

Hope AF weren't too nasty you ladies this month and :dust: to everyone  xx


----------



## teenah99

Thanks Laura! I hope it's BFP for me too! Also, EPO helps with improving the quality and fertility of cervical mucus...which I think I need help with since I only ever get watery CM during fertile times, never the EWCM that is stretchy. I used to before i started taking BCPs...I hate them! Who knew that the Pill really screws you up for a while. Honestly, looking back, I don't believe that I ovulated the 1st 2 cycles ttc and if it weren't for this super late +opk, I wouldn't have even known!

Anyhow, defo lie to the doctors, because they can be such tools and dismissive. 

FX for a good outcome for us all.


----------



## Laura2806

Yh keep us updated, so hoping you get your BFP!

Hopefully by this time next year we'll be talking Bout our lil ones! Xx


----------



## teenah99

BFN x 2 with fmu using a FRER and a Dollar General test...UGH! I am 9dpo (according to my positive opk followed by killer cramps for two days) we BD'd the day before the positive opk and 2 days after, which isn't a whole lot during my fertile window, but it only takes once, right?! Trying to stay calm and positive. P.S. Still no AF. 

Maybe symptoms today:

Dead tired!
A bit queasy after morning bowl of granola, milk, and fresh berries (lasted about 1 hour after meal)
Shooting pain in left BB that last a minute or so (OUCH!)
Gassy
BLOATED
Icky taste in my mouth for the last 2 days despite brushing, rinsing and gum (non-metallic)
VIVID DREAMS

That's it...FX'd 

P.S. Laura, don't be sad, this is going to be your cycle, I just know it!


----------



## Laura2806

All sounds promising hun!

I've bought evening primrose oil and a digital thermometer today so I'm gonna wait and see what happens this month and take things from there before goin docs, else I think they'll just tell me to loose weight and my partner to stop smoking, both of which will be happening anyway. 

I am however currently in the car with my mum and sister in law who is going in about midwife appointments and scans etc, makes me feel like crying! But hey fingers crossed this is our month! 

I so hope you get your BFP I know how hard things are with regards to your sister, it's so nice having someone in pretty much exactly the same situation as me! 

Good luck hunni  FXed xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Ok so i temped when I woke up (9:30am) very late for me :blush: and I got 36.1c, today is CD6 and I'll take my EPO when I take the rest of my vits. AF is still here but I'm hoping today will be the last day, so is my OH no BD over Christmas is no fun! Lol 

How are all you guys doing? Xx


----------



## teenah99

I'm doing ok...but get this, I test this morning using my LAST FRER and the damn thing was invalid! Not kidding, it didn't show even a control line, just NOTHING! I know I peed enough, but the damn thing just didn't do anything! UGH. So I took a Dollar General test with a splash of smu and BFN!!!!!! As always. Hmph...

On the positive side maybe symptoms from last night:
BLOATED
GASSY
achey
SOOO TIRED - dragged myself to the gym and felt half dead the entire time
Cranky!
NO LIBIDO (very unusual for me)

As for today, nothing much, aside from being tired and bloated. However these nurses that I work with said that I look like I am pregnant by my "walk and glow" (no clue what this means) and then one insisted that I allow her to hug me (she's a rather large woman) and while she was hugging me she said, "just lemme hold you until the Holy Ghost say to let you go" then she said something in "tongues" and squeezed tight before she looked into my eyes and said, "now you have a wonderful new year." 

It was intense...LoL. I am not religious, but I believe in a higher power, and I appreciate prayers being sent my way, so this was a welcomed experience.

FX'd

P.S. Laura, I am so glad that you are relaxed today. Temping will def help you and so will the EPO. I just KNOW IT!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks hunni, I'm the same not religious but believe in something. It is kinda a warming feeling to have prayers said for you.

Of your not preggers your body def thinks you are!!
My body did that the month after I came of BCP to the point where I got a faint positive followed by a BFN 3days later and AF the following week. Your symptoms are a lot stronger than mine were tho so FXed for you  

I kinda feel a lot more positive about it all ATM probs won't last long though! My mum thinks I should go the docs and have a chat so might book in for next week if I can get an apt cause they're far and few between with our docs! 

But hey soon we will all get our BFPs ) I have a good feeling about us all xx


----------



## sarahuk

Tell em youve been trying 12 months plus and see what they do :D Atleast youve gotten your foot in the door that way!

Hope you get that bfp tomorrow. Still, youre testing early so dont let bfns get you down. I didnt test positive till a good few days after af was late when I was preggo with my angel :D

L = Temping will really help you get a feel for what your body is doing. I do it every day auto pilot now :D

AFM....im now CD8 and since I sometimes ovulate on CD13, i guess that means im back in my potential fertile window! Time to start bding like a mad woman 

Hugs to all! Sorry ive been semi afk..been plagued by terrible headaches and so had a lot of time in bed 

xx


----------



## teenah99

I have just finished reading a book that I know I will treasure for the rest of my life...I wanted to share it with you all...it's called, "Ina May's Guide to Childbirth." EVERY WOMAN NEEDS TO READ THIS!


----------



## Laura2806

Other than my sister in law getting me down every time I see her I feel pretty positive ATM, had a good chat with my mum this morning and it turns out shes starting to see my SIL for who she really is and my brother is worried about me and it hurts him that we're not PG yet. I never knew he actually cared about me this much! 

So as it's the weekend I'm going to call the docs Monday and get an apt ASAP so if the do decide to do tests they can do them at the right time or whatever. 

Sarah I hope your ok hun, go the docs yourself if they carry on! You need to make sure your tiptop for when you get your BFP ;-) 

I was thinking earlier (it hurt!) and we know about each others sex lives, periods, feelings and pretty intimate stuff but not actually all thatich about each other as a person. So seeing as in hoping we'll stick together through thick and thin I thought we could share some stuff about ourselves? What do you guys think? Xx


----------



## Laura2806

teenah99 said:


> I have just finished reading a book that I know I will treasure for the rest of my life...I wanted to share it with you all...it's called, "Ina May's Guide to Childbirth." EVERY WOMAN NEEDS TO READ THIS!

Ooooo I'll have a look at downloading it ;-) xx


----------



## sarahuk

I have no probs with that, infact id love too!

Back in the really early stages of this year I made a thread about being out but not down about it (pma) and we ended up turning into a group where I made some treasured friends. Some drama started from someone who joined the group afterwards and so I had it closed down, but stayed in very close contact with the original members.

Its such a great thing, to meet people through here that you can stay in touch with and really get to know.

Id be honoured to get to know you ladies more :) Ill write up some stuff in the am when hopefully im less zombied and my eyes a bit more open!! x


----------



## Laura2806

That's what I was thinking, ill write something tomorrow while the oh is out lol 

It's such a shame when people make a thread go wrong :-( I've seen it happen too often on a reptile forum to the point where I literally post if I really need advice or know the people in the thread! 

More on the reps tomorrow ;-) good night ladies xx


----------



## Laura2806

so i thought i might aswell get up and tell you about me while the OH's sleeping!
Me!
Age: 22
Height: 5"5ish
weight: fat!! (clothes size 16-18)
hobies: baking, spending time with my animals (6yr old rhodesian rigdeback called Cassie cross, 18month old staffy - Bella, 2nd half yr old yemen chameleon - Darwin, 18month old crested gecko - frankie, 7month old bearded dragon - Leya, R.I.P Riff-Raff - 2yrold crested gecko) spending time with my fiance.

OH!
Age: 31
Height: not far off 6ft!
weight: 56k at last gym visit 6months ago! so now slightly less!!
hobbies: football, pub with the lads occasionally, technology, mainly originating from Apple! and of course spending time with me ;)

we went on our first date on 31st July 2010, and have saw each other pretty much everyday ever since! at my Godson's christening in October 2010 he suggested we started to look for our own place to rent in the new year, i was stunned as he hadn't even told me he loved me at this point, i had told him but he'd not said it back. in my mind i thought well yes ok but only if you've said those three little words by then, but also by him saying this i knew that he must do. christmas 2010 he stopped at my mine/parents house, we woke up early to open our presents with each other my last one was a great big box as i opened it a balloon popped out which said i love you on it, then he gave me my christmas card and he'd wrote the most romantic things int and simply said 'do you know how hard it is for me to not tell you i love?!' :blush:

in January we found a house to rent, only a little 2bed, but after a couple of months we started to grow out of it. we decided to start TTC in june after my Uncles wedding in Venice (posh i know!!) and had a faint positive the first month we started TTC followed by a BFN and my period a week later. unfortunately the week before we went to Venice the company my partner worked for (Focus DIY) went into administration and he was made redundant shortly afterwards. even now he is still on the agency as its it ni on impossibly to get a job here atm. 

July this year we went on holiday to my Nan's caravan in the New Forest during my works shutdown and on 31st (one year after our first date) i got up and got showered and ready to go out, after he had gotten up and showered we were sat on the sofa deciding what to do that day when he put his hand in his pocket and pulled out a ring box saying well i was going to ask you to marry me i burst into tears said yes and cant quite remember the rest of the morning!! later that week we decided it would be wise to move back in with my parents providing they'd have us so that we could start saving for a mortgage, we gave ourselves 12 months or however long we had once we were expecting. 

at the end of November my Grandma took ill and passed away a week later (2nd December), this was a complete shock to us as although she was 94 she was still active and living on her own. it still hasn't sunk in! a couple of weeks before this we found out my SIL to be was pregnant, this completely shattered me and i almost gave up TTC. she hurts me every time she's here saying she hates the baby because she's getting stretch marks and that my brother raped her and she had nothing to do with it (trying to be comical but offending my mum every time)
so here we are now living with my parents desperate to move out and get our own place, seeing a mortgage advisor in the new year to see what he can do for us and hoping that 2012 is less eventful and brings us a house and sticky bean!

my brother is getting married on 24th March 2012 in Newcastle (where his fiance is from) and i intend to loose loads of weight by then so that i'm not the fattest person in a dress (i am overweight, and am scared to weigh myself until all the Christmas food has gone!!!)

i guess the only other thing to know about me is i have 7 tattoos :shock: and love my fiance (Simon) more than anything in the world, i cant imagine not being with him and cant wait to make him a daddy :happydance:


i think thats pretty much it other than my brief medical histroy in an earlier post (no hormones - off the pill - hormones returned within three months - prolactin raised - scan and internal scan to check ovaries are ok - results all clear - check for poss tumour on hormone gland whose name i cant remember :blush: - all clear in August 2010)

thats me :blush:

oh and my dream is to open a vintage cafe serving cream teas, cakes, etc and calling it Flossy's Fancies after my late Grandma :') xx


----------



## teenah99

BFN x2 this morning...currently 11dpo and a full 7 days late for my would be period. Totally losing hope...No sign of AF but my CM has changed to being white/creamy and (internally) abundant. 

About Me! P.S. GREAT IDEA LAURA! I loved your bio, your OH sounds like a doll! 

Me
Age: 25 (as of December 5th) 
Height: 5ft2
weight: FAT!! (clothes size 12-16...I have a big butt with huge thighs and hips, oh, and fake E cup boobs lol)
Hobbies: WORKING (I work in government at a hospital in an Administrative role and I LOVE IT), hanging out with my husband and our little cat Jita, working out (work out 5-6 days a week, sometimes twice a day, but I am still a fatass), painting (just started, it's fun and a good stress relief), EXTREME COUPONING (I love saving a ton of money and getting free stuff), cooking, and reading/watching/interacting with baby animals (I love them sooo)!

DH
Age: 28
Height: 5Ft8
weight: 205 (pure muscle, he is a body builder *hot*)
hobbies: Yankees baseball, the gym, me and the cat!

We've been married since March 2010, met online, had an awful first date (loooong sordid story). Been TTC since September 28, 2011, he wants a baby just as bad as I do; though, he has no concept of the TTC process, he just knows that it involves sex! He says that one of our bathrooms looks like a damn science experiment bc of all of the pee sticks, cups, and droppers! 

I was born and raised in southern California, moved to Colorado when I was 18, met my husband at 22, got married, moved to South Carolina (ugh, the worst place ever) in June 2010. The move was the hardest thing that I have ever done to date, but being together is worth it. He is in the Army, an Infantryman, currently serving as a Drill Sergeant (looong hours away from home). 

We are pretty boring people, but we have a ton of fun together, cuddling and laughing about silly things. On a superficial note - DH is super effing hot! Blonde hair, blue eyes, HOT.

That's all...

Our baby names:

Gehrig Cesar
Dionna


----------



## tabletop

I really do hope you receive BFP this month. I understand how crushing it is to find that blasted AF has snuck up on you xx. Keep trying darling you will get there, plenty of well wishes for the future 
Blessed be


----------



## Laura2806

This must really suck now! 7days late and still bfns :-( I feel so sorry for you hun, fingers crossed you won't have to wait too much longer to find out either way xx

As for your bio, nice to meet you ;-) your fella sounds lovely too xx


----------



## teenah99

BFN AGAIN, using FMU. Officially 12dpo and 8 days late for would be AF. At least I have found out that I have a good LP of at least 12 days. If this cycle ends in AF then at least I have ruled out a LP defect. 

A bit blue today...

Laura - how's the house hunting going? Have you narrowed down your ideal location for living? Oh yeah, do you use FF?


----------



## Laura2806

I find waiting so hard you must be going out of your mind! I thought I was a week late this time but when I wrote down the dates and lengths of my cycles I realised just how unpredictable they've been so sef time for the docs! 

I've got a good feeling about you though ;-) 

We want to stay close to our families but houses in our price range are horrible ex council (sounds snobby but the estates are rough still) so its a case of dropping on to a good buy here. We're hoping to meet with the mortgage advisor next week but as my OH is still on agency work we're not hopeful, as long as we have our own place by the time im due to give birth (when it happens!) I don't really mind. It's bad enough for my folks having all the animals here let alone a baby, they'd love it though lol 

I do keep seeing houses then them being snatched up straight away. We'll get something though ;-) xx


----------



## mummy 85

i am also a reptile fanatic and know just what you mean about posting,it turns into a witch hunt sometimes!


----------



## Laura2806

Oh you only have to say one little word wrong or upload a pic and there's someone bound to pull you apart for having the temp 1degree out of light an inch too high lol so different to here  x


----------



## teenah99

4WW Status: BFN WITH FMU. 13dpo - 9 days late for would be period. No real symptoms other than being cranky, bloated, and constipated (tmi). 

Laura: Don't be discouraged about househunting. When I bought my house I was single, POOR, 21 years old, and I apparently had horrible credit because my real mother ran up bills in my name when I was a child...I worked really hard to dispute charges on my credit, produce all of my taxes and other really cumbersome things for 1 full month...IT WAS HELL! However, FOR SOME REASON (I am still shocked) I was able to buy a BRAND NEW Townhouse, for $60,000.00 less than it was worth (housing market crash). I installed woodfloors later on when I had a bit more money, and I still own it. I rent it out all by myself - I do the credit checks, process the mortgage, and ensure that my tenants are happy. If I can do this, you and OH can too! I'm telling you, it can be done. (When I say I was poor, I WAS EFFING POOR)! I know that the UK is different, but probably not all that much in terms of housing...so, just keep your head up and don't take no for an answer. You might get turned down by a few lenders, but just move on to another (find a good broker). Also, (I don't know if you have Credit Scores in UK) pull your credit report (it's usually free once a year), so you know your standing.

Anyhow...not gunna test again until after the 4th.


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear its another BFP :-( I was 14dpo before AF arrived though, I think anyway lol could just still be too early ;-)

It's more the cost of them here, where we live it's £40,000 more for a brand new house slightly smaller with less garden and serverly overlooked than one 20mins away! The cheapest new build we can get here (3bed) is £179,000 not good when we think we can only get a max of £120,000! But anyhow we get one and it'll be what we want  like my mum says its took them 22years to get their house just how they want it. Plus the our neighbours son is a financial advisor specialising in people who struggle to get credit ratings, mortgages, deposities etc so I know we'll get there......eventually lol 

And go you! Girl power all the way :happydance:


----------



## teenah99

No AF...14DPO...didn't test...will wait until tomorrow or tonight if I can't hold out! I feel fine today. Thirsty...but fine. Possible sore nips, but it's only if I press in on them...LoL. Slept well lastnight, lots of vivid dreams, and some other less clear dreams of being pregnant. 

FX'd....


----------



## Laura2806

It's so hard to tell whether your bodies building upto a BFP or AF isn't it! I find it so frustrating, FXed it's a BFP for you ) 

I did an OPK this morning and got a faint positive (CD10) as its my first month properly charting/testing I'm not sure it's invalid/too early etc so gonna test again when I get home from work, dying to pee ATM but holding it in!! Lol 

Gonna keep charting/temping and see how I go, might call the docs just now too! Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ok so I got another faint positive OPK last night followed by an invalid one this morning so i did another this morning, got the test line and control line but with 2 lines in. Between them too??! Im gonna guess this is invalid too! Lol another OPK tonight!


----------



## teenah99

Speaking of OPKs...I am got a positive one this morning!!! WTF?! It's cd42 of a typically 31 day cycle, I'm 15dpo. Had two BFN's this morning (one turned faint positive after the time limit)...OH...and I had a faint BLUE line positive within 1-4 mins of taking a test last night, but then it started fading as the test dried! By the time DH got home, he examined it and said he "saw something." SOOOO frustrating.

Maybe symptoms:

Runny nose (off and on for the last 2 days)
HORRIBLE TUMMY ACHES after eating
Low Libido (still BD last night tho)
Got really irritated last night for no reason (actually told DH that I was not mad at him I was just feeling an overwhelming feeling of hatred and angst!)

That's all...P.S. Today is supposed to be AF the second...(remember the whole late ovulation thing moved my original AF from 12/24 to 1/4)

Laura:
How is temping going? I know that you are doing OPKs too, but don't get too hung up on them if you are temping, bc temping is the best indicator of Oing. KEEP ME POSTED! Don't go to the docs until after this month of charting (or a BFP), ok? You might be suprised to find that you are an early or late O'er and that might help you when it is time to see the doc.

FXed


----------



## Laura2806

Wtf?! I feel so sorry for you :-( hoping for a BFP for you! 

I was dead confused with my OPK this morning, 4lines??! Temps seem to be staying around the same so gonna keep going, that's what I said to my mum and she said to go still, I'll leave it till next month and hope for a BFP this month lol 

Oh and my OH got a new job today, so we're actually gettin somewhere finally!! Be nice if this our month all round  xx


----------



## teenah99

CD43 of a typically 31 day cycle...16dpo...BFNx2 1 Answer test, and 1 Clear Blue Digital...not even a HINT of a line. 

Frustrated...

Also, I would like to state FOR THE RECORD that I have NEVER been this late, or had a cycle THIS LONG. EVER. Something has to give!

Laura: Yay for the new job! This is awesome! Things are looking up, I am sure that this delayed BFP for you is going to be for the best, maybe the "higher being" wanted to wait until you all are snug in a new house with this new job?! How's the OPK looking today?


----------



## Laura2806

I think it was Sarah who said she was 19dpo before she got her BFP so there's still hope hunni  I've had cycles 47days long too! 

As long as it not too delayed lol it could be 6months before we can look for a house, who knows. We bought a fish tank Monday too lol 

Got and indent line on my OPK this morning so I'm hoping O is imonent lol 

FXed for you Hun ;-) xx


----------



## teenah99

CD 44...BFN on ClearBlue Digi...17dpo...Have doctor's appt on Monday to get a blood test if AF is still MIA...I am up and down about all of this...sometimes hopeful and other times sad and discouraged.

Anyhow...I realized that I forgot to mention that I have tattoos too! I don't count how many anymore, but I have the tops of my feet, my entire back and a 3/4 sleeve on my left arm. :) Also, I don't LOOOVE reps, but I do like toads, lizards (small), baby crocodiles, tortoises, and horny toads.

Also, I seriously looooove animals...like I have a problem. I've owned the following:

Geese (Roger and Samantha Swaty Big Bird *loong story)
Duck (Ducky)
Chickens (too many to name)
Rabbits (too many to name, but my fave was Strawberry)
Dogs (too many to name)
Cats
Toad (Edgar)
Tortoises (Tootsie, a momma tortoise that laid eggs that resulted in two BABIES!)
Fish
Tadpoles/frogs (too many to name)
Hamster (Vanessa)
Rat (Kimberly)

LoL!


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies!!!!!!!!!

Im baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!

So sorry ive been MIA. Had stuff going on for the first part of the year but im back now to terrorise you!!!

Thanks so much for the updates and info and im about to do the same so you know a little bit more about me now :)

Grats on the new job to the fella Laura! Such good news and will defo help you get that home sorted!!

Teenah id get to the docs and get some bloods pulled. Some women ive read were unable to get positives on a hpt, but there were some i read of that managed to get their bfp from the opk instead and went on to get it confirmed from bloods. Worth checkig out!

So..update on my position before I get down to the nitty gritty!! I -think- im back in the 2ww again! I think I OVd yesterday so 1dpo, unless i OVd in early hours of this morning. Ready to go this cycle. A good friend I met through here who has been trying for ages and sadly lost a baby the week after me, has just found out shes got her bfp! So happy...so excited...and so ready to get mine now!

Ok...here goes - with a mahoosive wall of text:

ME
Age: 31
Height: 5Ft8
weight: Im fat. No word around it  Im comfortable in my skin though and i know the weight is coming off slow. Slow being the operative word lol.
hobbies: Oh lordy..well, I used to be a MAHOOSIVE gamer, but I quit that about 4 months ago actually and found that im heavily into reading again. Always loved it, love the distraction it gives me too. Other than that ive been baking cakes and such now for about 6 months which I find always helps with the stress relief, specially after a BFN or the witch arrives lol. Other than that I have been teaching myself to crochet so i can make lovely baby stuffs, and I cross-stitch too. Damn, I sound like a grandma haha. Hard to believe I used to be all about going out and partying with my friends when I was young! My dog is our world too...shes gorge :D


DH
Age: 30
Height: 6Ft4ish
weight: Pretty much average. Not fat, not a skinny which. Hes a nice shape with nice mustle mass (which I put down to being a viking lol)
hobbies: Our dog is his everthing, hes like a damn teddy bear with her lol. Hes also into gaming and movies...the norm really! 

Our lives are somewhat like yours Laura. At the moment we are also living with the rents while trying to find our own full-time place. Our living arrangement has been hard by how we originally met.

See..Matt and I actually met in World of Warcraft. Go on..have a laugh...I did!! I was playing with his real life friends and up he popped. He was a bit of a lost soul at the time. Proper party boy, out with his mates all the time and not really settling down with any one woman. He was known as the cassanova of his group. But you could tell there was something different about him. That there was something underneath the surface that was making him a troubled soul and a bit of a bad boy. So I gave him a chance at my friendship and we spent hours and hours talking and hanging out together in the game. We took that offline, to being on Skype for 18 hours a day. Later to webcams, and after only a few months of knowing each other I had that feeling that we were heading into something special. I wasnt looking for anything, neither was he. But somehow we just knew. He calmed right down, was spending all his time with me in any way we could, and so it left only one step left.

Meeting. It was heading into 4 months of "being together" and we decided to meet. It took planning since hes Swedish and im English, but we arranged to spent 5 weeks together in england over christmas. It was one of those really romantic moments for me (and I dont normally do romance). I was stood at arrivals scared as hell, and he runs to me and sweeps me up and kisses me, tells me he loves me. And from that moment on everything we did and planned was around getting him here. That was in August 2009.

At the time we knew we were forever. Infact, we were engaged before he returned home to sweden in the second week of January. Wed decided that we wanted the whole thing..house, dog, baby. So I basically came off birth control afer that first meeting. Since he had things to solve there bfore we could be together full time, we met up 4 more times before the big move. Finally, in December 2010 our dreams came true and there were no more goodbyes :)

It was at this time that we decided to hit everything with all systems go. I was temping every day, I found this site, made some good friends, got a lot of advice, and tried to be patient and wait for it to happen. The first month was hard ill admitt, since I didnt know what to expect. Before that had been mostly just geting in a lot of sex while he was here and bugger whether the timing was right or not.

It was in my end of January cycle that things got a bit complicated. I knew something wasnt up. Id had a bunch of symptoms in the first part of feb and I just felt like something was off. I was feeling sick as a parrot on car journeys which id never had before, my boobs were sore, waves of nausea on and off and was tired as hell. I figured...this is my month I just knew it! So i started testing early, and ofc, I had bfn after bfn. I have a 14day LP and I never spot, so when I started to spot from 12dpo I figured hang on...what the hell? Still more negatives. And then 14/15dpo the spotting became light bleeding. Now my periods arent exactly heavy but the consistency isnt light and watery. And this bleeding was. My instinct was telling me someting was wrong, but my body was saying I was getting the witch. I decided to leave it since it was Friday and see how things were on Monday...but it was still the same. Temps still up too. So I did a test just to clear my mind of worry and...the feck...its positive? I called the doctor who informed me that I was probably having what they call a threatened miscarriage so Id need to go in for blood work to see if my hcg levels are rising or declining. And if they are rising, if its doubling every 48 hours since less than doubling numbers indicated ectopic pregnancy which also has bleeding as a symptom.

I have the tests and all is good. Infact, my numbers are doubling. Im pregnant! YAY! They book me in for a scan about 10 days later just past the 6 week mark to make sure all is well. But that following weekend, the bleeding seems stronger, and im in some discomfort. So a call to NHS direct says I need to rush to Emergency at the hospital and get checked out. I do, they urine test me (still positive), they beta check me (still higher...I went from 124 to 1048ish) and all looks ok. But the bleeding is a worry so I get transferred to a different hospital and they arrange for me to be looked at internally and have an internal scan. Cervix still closed they tell me...good sign! They say bleeding can be very normal too. So I let myself hope that things are ok.

I have the scan and the nurse turns to me and says that unfortunately they cant find anything in my uterus, despite having a thickened lining. She says that sadly, ive miscarried the pregnancy. Our world crashed down...and we were sat there waiting for my discharge papers both in fits of tears. It was the single most awful experience of my life. Something I wanted so desperately is being ripped away. I go home, for 3 days I grieve and am so upet about the thought of going back to the hospital at all. But they wanted me back for final bloods to make sure my hormones are going within normal levels. But I go and I cope and go back home to grieve again.

The next morning the consultant calls me. They say that they have news...they are happy but shocked to inform me that the pregnancy is still viable! My hormones are going up and increasingly GREAT rates and they dont quite know what to say other than it must be that I was just too early for them to see the sac on the scan. So I get another scan date. We are so damn happy and I let the grief dissapear and Im shocked but so thankful that everything is ok agian.

We go for the scan a week later and the nurse is really quiet and she wont discuss the results with me so we have to wait for the doctor, and when he comes in he quite simply states that the feutus is growing next to my right ovary and it needs to come out. Thats why they didnt see it in my womb and if I dont have treatment it will rupture and could take the tube with it. World crashing down round two. So I have to spend the day in hospital waiting for some injections that will "make me better".

In the end...I wasnt discharged from the hospital until 12 weeks later. It was a horrible experience, one that ive learned much from, but one thing I know for sure is that I hope to god that never happens again. It was bad enough knowing the joy of two lines, to then having to be blood tested every other day at the hospital to check progress and wait for it to be over. I bled the entire time also btw which was horrible. As weird as this sounds..I was very happy and relieved to get a negative pregnancy and blood test by the end.

One thing I knwo for sure, is that such an experience has really shaped how I look at things. I thought id be pregnant again by now but im not. But most importantly I know what I want with everything I am. I want that feeling back again when you see those two lines :)

OMG wall of text...massive....SORRY!!!

I should start a TTC journal with that essay!! Hang on....I think a copy and a paste is in order!! 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

I bloody hate posting from my phone I've just wrote loads and it's frigging gone!!!

Here goes again in short!!!

You almost made me cry Sarah I can't even begin to imagine how horrendous it must have been! Such a lovely story pissed on by bad news! 

Teenah: Haha brilliant  I lost one of my crested geckos last week and now the other one is gettin a lil bit sad so I might have to get her another friend if she doesn't cheer up. 

I so so so hope it's a BFP Hun you deserve it ;-) 

I'm waitin and hoping I ovulate, if not I'm gonna get really discouraged as its another with no BFP and a month closer to the 12 month mark :-( 

Let's hope we all get those BFP's we do desperately want and deserve!
FXed ey ladies xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and I'm feeling a bit up and down ATM too, worried I'm not ovulating but wanting to ride it out this month, try and relax a bit and most importantly have lots of sex! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

I have days like that too sweetie where Im convinced something is wrong. That im barren, or that im not ovulating. I think its natural that we have so many worries even though it often leads us to start worrying about a bunch of things!

Im sure we are ovulating and everything is fine! I read a study that said that its normal to take more than 12 months. We will get our babies!

I did get a bit emotional as I hit the 12 month mark, but then Im making sure to attack this next 12 months even harder!

Do you know when youre due to OV?

xx


----------



## Laura2806

In about a week I think so ages yet! Lol i know it will happen I'm just impatient lol 

I think that if I got the docs they'll just tell me to loose weight and my fiancé to stop smoking (which he's trying to do). It's just very difficult some days. But I do get to go shopping for my friends little files first birthday soon then my godson's 2nd birthday )

Oh and is it difficult to crochet?


----------



## sarahuk

Its one thing thank god my doc hasnt said to me. I think hes too polite lol. Though its all a load of croc anyway. My sister was a size 32 and got pregnant very fast and had no issues through her pregnancy. And didnt take me too long the first time around. If you ask me its too easy these days to blame weight rather than find out the real answer!

Crocheting scared me. I always wanted to learn but thought it looked too complicated. Ive since been teaching myself and you know what? Its fidly learning new patterns, but the stitches themselves are a doddle!! Its not hard at all!

I started properly in the start of october. Within a week id made two scarfs and decided to upgrade to blanket. I went on to make a double bed sized blanket in striped colours and even managed to teach myself how to make these lovely little crocheted flowers which I put in each of the corners. It was a fantastic distraction and its not as old fashioned as it used to be!

I follow some patterns from a website called raverly.com which is amazin. But for the learning theres a youtube channel called crochetgeek which has all the instructions in realtime with slowmoes so you can learn while watching.

If you fancy it...try! The materials are so damn cheap and once you get going ive found it addictive. Its saved my nerves a whole lot in the 2ww lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

It'd be nice if my docs were polite about it Lolita think because I'm not happy with my weight myself I presume they'll use it as an excuse. 

I want to make a patchwork quilt for when we have a family so gonna go into Birmingham in a fw weeks the the rag market I think  I've always loved things like this and get a huge sense of pride when I complete something. I made a wall frieze at school which is still standing so I could do another one ;-) I'm gettin ahead of myself with nursery stuff but I figure if I ant to do things like this news the time to start cause those 9months will no doubt fly by when I get a BFP anyway! 

I love baking and cooking too, generally being a housewife! Lol 

Glad your loving crochet, I love little pink croched cards for baby girlies


----------



## sarahuk

And the booties!!! I need to learn how to make those  One of the ladies I met through here a year ago and stay in good contact with has gotten her bfp yesterday and I want to buy something for the baby but also make something too! Plus I have a load of cross-stitch whinnie the poo to do for when i get my bfp! Its nice to have plans eh?!

Id love to learn how to do that! I should be asking if THATS hard?

Stop worrying about your weight honey...we are as nature intended!

Man im so happy to have you girlies and this thread!!


----------



## sarahuk

I hope its ok but ive added you in my sig <3


----------



## Laura2806

The booties are gorgeous  aww say congrats to her from me! 

I love shopping for the kids it gets me all excited! 

I've found a 'how to' sheet online and tbh it doesnt look too difficult. Plus I had a look at material on eBay and you can buy it in sets of ready cut squares which would make it even easier. Don't think I will tho cause it's all part of the fun, and another excuse to go shopping! I find that having plans and looking at baby stuff helps to keep the faith alive lol 

With my weight it wouldn't be so bad but I'd lost 3 stone 2 years ago but with coming on and off the pill I've put it all back on (I think,too scared to weigh myself ATM!!) but a new gym opens next week in the sports centre my dad coaches Judo so we're all gonna start goin up there a few times a week, I'm not worrying about being healthy until then lol 

Oh an I think it's lovely that you've put me in you sig ) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Good, glad it was ok to do it!!

Sounds like a lovely hobby! I might have to do some googling :thumbsup:

When you decide what exercise to do, make sure to google how safe it is in early pregnancy! Im not one to normally worry about every little incidental but...you never know. Someone once told me actually that shed been told she wasnt allowed to swim till she was in the second trimester! I should google that...I lurrrrvvveee swimming!

Im a sucker for looking at the baby stuff too! I used it as an excuse at christmas for my mates baby but I was secretly building a wardrobe in my head lol!

Hard thing is...my OH doesnt want to know what sex it will be when we get our beany. I dont either, Id love for it to be a suprise but then...I think about the decorating and the organisation of all the things you need to buy. It does make sense to know. But then it ruins it on the day...the anticpation!! Argh...no idea what I wnt when that happens lol.

What about you guys? xx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol I can't wait to start my quilt  but can't decide whether to go for creams or lemon, pale green and orange lol 

Ooo I want a surprise, you know their weight and length, the only surprise is their sex ;-) I'd be tempted but id wait to make more special :happydance:

However.....mothercare do a batman baby grow and I call my dad batman so that would be nice to get but it's grey with the logo so more for a boy. Ive got a feelin we'll have a girl first tho ;) 

I'm gettin all excited now which kinda takes away from the fear etc

With regards to exercise, I don't go at it hardcore or do weights etc just cardio stuff, I don't like being sweaty lol plus I've got asthma so have to be careful, just a hot steamy shower can cause me to have an attack! :dohh:

Eeeeeeeeekkk excited and not got my BFP! Lol


Oh oh oh we got fish today too :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Yay for fishies!!

Its good that we are getting excited...it keeps things going when we have those down moments! I so so so so SOOO hope we get our bfps really close together!!

I say regardless, you HAVE to get the batman babygrow its just too cute not too!

So you think youll get a girl first...is that what youre hoping for? :) We seem to only have girls running down the side of my family so id love to give my parents a grandson. But then when I see all the little girls clothes I get all girly and then I just know that it doesnt matter either way. Just want that babba!!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh that's what I thought lol there's a lady on Facebook who does gorgeous grows, bib and t shirts all personalised at really good prices so I shall be placing a large order when the times right! 

I know what you mean about it not mattering just holding our lil ones  

I think we will get them close together, I've got a feeling it'll be doin too 

Currently sat in Frankie and Bennies with my OH after a gorg meal waiting to go over to the cinema to see Sherlock Holmes talking about houses  I'm so happy right now I could cry!! Lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Awwww bless!! Dont you just love that feeling when it washes all over you? :) Had it too yesterday sitting in the pub over a pint (im romantic me lol! Honest!) talking with my viking :) Reminds us that we are trying to do something wonderful with our partners and no matter how long or how hard the journey is...we will have it.

When I get my bfp and the early scan confirms everything is ok, youll have to give me that facebook page lol. You and me shall keep her in business for a long time!!


----------



## Laura2806

I love it, makes me realise what I want from life and everything else is another step towards it :happydance:

I'm currently making notes on how to make a quilt And eating chocolate  gonna get my mum to help me decide on sizes then me and the OH go buy fabric  

our BFP's will come when the times right :flower: xx


----------



## sarahuk

True indeed chick. Ive tried rushing it but its no good....it doesnt come till its ready! I just wish it would be ready now! 

Youll have to upload some piccies of your work in progress!! Ive been looking at some patterns this morning for baby booties and now im super broody lol. Should have looked at them before I ovulated to make me even more of a rabbit...now im in the 2ww it just makes me impatient!! x


----------



## Laura2806

I no what you mean, we're ready so why doesn't it just happen?! Lol

Aww I'm all nervous being in the 2ww again, it horrible! Hopefully I'll have the quilt to keep me occupied lol I shall do, if I can remember how to upload on a forum lol it's been about 2 years! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Then ill have to teach you...cos im nosey!! :D

Distraction is definitely the key. Im already starting to get a bit stressy but trying to keep it under control lol. Going to stop temping for the rest of this cycle too...that should help!

Its true what they say when they say ttcers see their life in two week blocks...its kinda depressing isnt it?! :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

That you will :winkwink:

And we very much live in 2 week blocks, I'm getting nervous thinking I've gotta go through all the waiting again in aweek or so, IF I even ov that is, if not I'm goin the docs on 30/31st of the month. 

That's why I want to get things going with house hunting so we've got a distraction, it's only a matter of time before I loose the plot completely tho lol:blush:

Oh and we've found a beautiful wedding venue :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

A quick update! My bbt hasn't increased and no other signs of ov yet, FXed for the next few days!! 

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey chick!

Sorry I havent responded till now but I got hit by a terrible migraine yesterday and spent the entire day in bed or with my head down the toilet. Glamorous I know! Didnt get up till 12 today lol. Atleast Im rested!!

What kinf od signs do you get before OV? Do you worry that youre not ovulating? You should totally lie to the doc and say youve been trying for a year and get them to blood test you for ovulation! Im sure youll get your rise soon tho chick!

I was totally convinced I wasnt going to get mine this cycle. I did. But then I was obsessing that my nips werent sore. Now they getting there. I guess sometimes the symptoms can get delayed!!

How you doing today doll? xx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm petrified that I'm not ovulating which i think is why I'm putting of going the docs, I keep thinking it'll happen this month so I'll just wait till next month and see! I tend to get really sore boobs, hormonal, I'll cry at anything, pains, sicky feeling, tired etc but that could just be AF. I really am gonna go the docs this month, either 30 or 31st as ive got those days off work. That's the other problem, I work 30mins away from home and my docs so I can't just nip out, and by the time I've been the docs and waited 2 hours to see them it's not worth coming into work and they get really funny and ask loads of questions :-/ 

I've left it another month this time cause I'm temping now and doin OPKs so I can pick up either way then go the docs and say this what is or isn't Happening

Today I'm exhausted! I feel sick but I think that was the mini chedders lol. 

How are you? Hope your feeling better! 

I booked an appointment with the financial advisor yesterday for next we'd so hopefully we'll be able to start looking properly!! Eeeek exciting......but scary too lol what if he says we can't buy?!? Lol 

That's my ramble for now ;-) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure he will give you the go ahead chick!! Your OH is working now which is also a huge huge help now that he got took on!

Atleast youll have a good idea of what your budget is going to be and then the fun will start! And you know what they say...new house new baby!!! The lady I mentioned a few pages back who just got her bfp had that happen to her! They just bought a house and are planning their move into it now in a few days, picked out a puppy and boom..bfp! All natural cycle off her meds and everything! They say things happen in threes. Maybe his job was the first!

And I just noticed...Tamworth! Not too far away, just a bit down the M1. Im up in Not-so-sunny Sheffield :)

It sounds to me like youre ovulating! You say youre temping...are you tracking them in Fertility Friend? Cos I can take a look at it if you like! You want to get one of their tickers if you are cos then I can snoop at your CD/DPO since it auto updates from your chart!

Im sure everything is doing wht its meant too chick, but putting your mind at rest will only help you in the long run. Stress is not a big helper to ttc and Im 100% sure its why I havent fallen pregnant again since the ectopic. If you go and get that all-clear youll have a reason to relax on the ovulation!

Does sound a pain to go to the docs. Doesnt help that appointments never run on time either! Get that appointment booked!

Im feeling much better thanks babes. Still got a headache lurking but trying to beat it down so I can enjoy the day! Yesterday was hell...whenever my migraines turn to vomitting I have tihs thing where I become fixed on food. I fantasize about what I want to eat when im better again, which of course leads to more toilet snogging! Yesterday my guilty obsession was chinese so Matt is going to pick us up some yummies and snuggle with a film to relax out the rest of the headache :)

x


----------



## Laura2806

I really hope so  be the best start to a new year imaginable  glad your feeling better chick  

I've just had a letter come from the docs about asthma clinic so I think that's a sign too lol 

I'm trying to eat healthy meals ATM then it's not too bad when I indulge on chocolate!! Lol 

Yh I track on fertility friend, I might have to go on the mac to do the tracker I'm not sure I can do it from the iPad (apple addicts!!) 

My cousin goes to uni in Sheffield  good shopping! Lol 

On the subject of stress.......our dogs bein naughty, ate 2 beds recently and keeps stealing things! AND now my Chameleon appears to have a poorly eye! Yay! Oh lovely the dogs just burped in my face!

Three in a row sounds good to me ;-) xx


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies can I join in?? Need yalls advice..

13 dpo- bfn since 7dpo 
Temp high still but light tan/brown when wipe.. 
I usually got a temp dip at 12 dpo then start spotting 13 then full flow on 14.. I'm really confussed...

Here is my chart 
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/18a80156.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Hi hun  welcome 

I'm far far from an expert but to me it looks promising! All I can offer really is :dust: and a huge FXed!! We need a BFP on this thread lol xx


----------



## annie00

Thanks Laura xoxo!!
My boobs r hurting me like tingling and they kinda look swollen but it might be In my head.. Also I'm having burning type cramps on one side .. Spotting has returned yet.. Fx


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo tingling is good isn't it?! Lol

Alto ugh we've only just met, I so so so hope you get a BFP! Keep the faith alive for us all ) keep us well posted hunni, FXed ) xx


----------



## annie00

Spotting has started again tonight so I'm just waiting on my temp to fall tomorrow with af in the morning.. :(


----------



## Laura2806

Pink/red or brown spotting? 

Let us know the verdict hun! X


----------



## Laura2806

SARAH!!!! 

Ive got a pic I really need you opinion on lol thank you please  xx


----------



## sarahuk

welcome to the thread!! The chart looks really promising so dont call yourself out yet! Spotting is very normal :) Keep us updated and glad to have you with us!

WOOT for pictures Laura! Do you need some guidance chickadee on how to get it up here or want to send it to email?

Oh noes on the poor Lizzy :( Will it need to go to the vet? LOL at your dog, sounds like the springer we have. He eats everything in sight. Hes had so many emergency surguries for the random things he manages to eat. Remote controls, a 13inch choker chain, pegs, glasses, metal, You name it hes had it.

URGH im so fed up of the 2WW already! I was working really hard to not symptom spot this month but already failing! Talk some sense to me chick!! xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

Try not to worry my lovely xx


----------



## Laura2806

Either guidance on how to upload or I can email you, I can email it quicker lol 

Oh my that's not good! Lol typical springer tho, my nan used to have them! Our other dog ate £200 worth of jewellery once lol Hopefully Darwin will be alright, his eye was open this morning!

Stop thinking, put some music on or a DVD and relax or walk the dog or find some of making the days pass really quickly, look at it this way it only seems like yesterday we were moaning about AF arriving now your back in the tww!! Plus you might not have symptoms lol 

I feel really weird today keep goin lightheaded and kinda feel like my body isn't my own :-/ xx


----------



## sarahuk

Dizzyness is a good sign!!

I took your advice and made myself a beany hat for the bad weather and now making me a new scarf to match :) After that..gloves and im all set! It was a welcomed distraction. Plus, Ive randomly developed toothache and thats definitely zapping my attention!

I have a big fear of the dentist chair. I know this tooth needs assistance/yanking, but Im suffering rather than face the fact and go lol. How stupid we can be sometimes. Maybe I should just conceed and face it!

YAY that lizzy is feeling a bit better! Must be harder with reptiles to really know whats going on. Matt and I keep seeing lizzys at the petshop and wed love one but have no idea how to take care of it and dont want to be one of those ignorant pet owners who fucks it up! I think ill be safer with a dog lol.

Hows things going over there today ladies??

OH! email me at [email protected] and Ill upload it!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo for the distraction 

Ouch toothache is nasty! Let's make a pack, I'll go the docs if you go the dentist ;-) 

His eye was shut again last night :-( go for it and get one! Some are dead easy to look after, saying that I've had one die and another poorly in the space of a month! :-( I love my bearded dragon, she's awesome! 

I remembered how to upload so here goes! 

OPK from yesterday morning........
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo.jpg

And today's.....
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-1.jpg

What you think? Positive or negative? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hmmm...Im not an opk expert but it looks like todays is less positive than yesterday. How are you doing them?

When I tried them I took some advice from some ladies that were doing them every cycle :) They told me to use second morning urine, with 4 hours between. Apparently early afternoon is a good time to do it :D Then when you see the surge starting to build, start doing one at night time too. That way youll know for suer when youve caught the surge going up, and then coming down :D

Id say test again later on and see what the line does! These opks are an art form one I never managed to master!!

YAY for being in/bout to be in 2ww!!!

How you ladies doing today?

Im in super stress mode. Ive hit that half way depression line now. That point where you think youve failed again. Trying to stop thinking about it but finding it tough. Time to make my scarf to match my new hat I learned to make yesterday!

DEAL on the docs/dentist! Im going to call monday and try and get in. 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

I do them first urine and when I get home from work at 6 after 3-4hours between wees! Lol I just really really hope I did/have/am oving.

I feel a little down about it today too, knowing we've almost done as much as we can for the month :-( its disheartening to think another month is almost over and no BFP :-( 

I'm gonna start my scrapbook for my grandma's recipe book that I got when she passed away tonight so hopefully that'll take my mind of it all. I'm gonna try so hard not to think about it until after AF is due, doubt it'll happen tho!! 

I feel deflated!! :-( 

I'm gonna call the docs on 30th and go when I'm off I think. 

I hate feeling like I've failed to do the most natural thing for a woman and why her body is designed for yet again :'( 

Big hugs to you hunni xx


----------



## sarahuk

Its not easy :( I feel everything you said in your post. I guess we just need to learn to not be so hard on ourselves. I know its going to happen we just wish that we had a crystal ball to see as to when!

I suppose we should try and think about how in the grand scheme of things, we are still in the normal range of how long it takes. That nothing is wrong with us, and that our special little beany is just making sure its super strong!

Distraction is definitely the way to go. I think the first week of the 2ww is fine but...hititng this second part is definitely where it gets tough!

Are you a poas addict? :D

I guess your opk tonight will tell us much then! Looks like youre ripe though! GOGOGO!! :D xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

We def need to learn not to be so hard on ourselves but when it's something you wan tos badly it not easy. 

I am a bit of an addict lol I need to get some more cheap pg tests so I can do it when I wish lol Makes waiting easier lol 

And fingers crossed tonight's OPK will be good news! I need some good news!! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I bet its good news!!

I was buying mine from ebay. I got so bad at one point through that Id do another in the afternoon just on the offchance the one I did in the morning was a dud lol. And If i didnt like how the dye crossed over Id dip another! Its definitely been harder so far knowing that I dont have many tests lying around. That one test is definitely going to start burning a hole in my brain though the closer I get!


----------



## Laura2806

Right lady!!

We need to pull our heads out of this black hole and think positive!! Each month is a month closer to getting our sticky beans! No matter how longs it takes we are another day closer each day that goes by! 

We will be mommies it's just a case of when  and the longer it takes the more time we have to plan for our beans coming ;-) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and buy more tests!! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

Haha is that a reminder to yourself to buy more tests or a gentle nudge to order some? LOL!

Im trying soooo damn hard to not think about testing this cycle...I think youre going to be my downfall!

I know youre right honey. Every part of me screams back at you that I agree! Finding it hard today to emotional committ to it though lol. Ive definitely hit those mid LP doldrums lol.


----------



## Laura2806

Haha to both of us ;-) 

I find testing helps tho cause I know where i stand and aren't just sitting hoping and wondering! 

I know I have ups and downs about it all by the hour!! I swear I've got bi-polar! Or just bloody good fiancé ands friends (including here) that pull me back up  cx


----------



## Laura2806

This evenings test! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-3.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Now I have a serious case of the Line Eye....so....youre still in the window? :D I suck so bad with lineye and cant decide from your piccies lol. But still looks like youre in the surge right?

Hmm..Im having to go out tomorrow and will be near a superdrug...I promised myself no more tests...youre making it hard for me to keep my cool about walking by with no test bought!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well it does but it's so confusing cause the packet reckons unless the line is as dark as the control it's negative?!?! So who knows!! I'm gonna keep doin them and taking pics, probs won't upload tho! And see if it gets darker. 

Just think how expensive they are! Cheaper on eBay lol but don't do it!! Be good! Lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thing is not everyone gets a test line as strong. I think the point is to pick up the darkening of the line to its pinnicle and then see it come down the other side. OPKs actually come in varying strength which i think is why some might give you fat lines and others stark white strips 

I didnt manage it..walked past superdrug and picked up two boxes of 2...in my defence they are still on offer...thats why!! Im resisting the urge to test though. Would be pointless at 8dpo 

How you doing today chickadee?

x


----------



## Laura2806

I think I ovulated!!!!! Maybe the day before I first tested (Tuesday) cause since the first test (we'd) they've been gettin fainter and this mornings was lighter, just tested again and there's only and indent line! Just hope we caught it now! Let the wait begin :-/ lol 

I was gonna get some more OPKs but I think I'll wait now ;-) FXed we both caught that bean 

It's not easy is it lol I've only got first response or clear blue so I'm gonna try and stick it out until AF is missing lol 

Been gettin slight pains today and sore boobs we just waiting now! How's you? Xx


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

I'm sorry I haven't been on lately. I hit this wall of depression followed by forgeting my BnB password until just 5 minutes ago! Here's the low-down on my TTC adventure:

1/9/12 (Monday) went to the doctor's saw a REALLY sweet doc, SO NICE! She spoke to me at length about everything, did a quick swab to make sure I don't have an infection (just in case), ordered a quantitative HCG blood test and a pelvic ultrasound. I gave blood and then scheduled my ultrasound, which is going to be on 1/18/12 - the military hospital sucks at providing timely appts! The next day I received my blood results...BFN. :( 

Totally felt like crap, cried a lot...

As of right now I am on cd 51 of a typically 31 day cycle NO SIGN OF AF - NO SYMPTOMS.

HOWEVER - A bit ago I mentioned that I took two opks for no reason: 1 on 1/3/12 (it was almost positive) and another on 1/4/12 (POSITIVE), which totally confused me! Since I am a glutton for punishment and agony, I changed my FF chart from O'ing on cd 27 (first positive opk) to Oing on CD42 (second positive opk)...which puts me at 8dpo. IT'S THE ONLY THING KEEPING THE HOPE ALIVE! What do you think? Am I crazy? Do you think that I have a chance of having attepted to O...not O'd...then Oing on the 4th instead??? Ugh...


----------



## sarahuk

YAY for the 2ww! Sucks...welcome back to hell! 

I keep saying im going to wait it out but Im already trying to justify to myself testing at 10dpo lol. Its a nightmare! Do you really think youll manage it till af day?

Do you normally get the sore nips at this point?

I get them too but normally its 1 or 2dpo it starts. I didnt get it this time and started to get a bit nervous about it and then BOOM...5dpo I thought Id chopped the ends off lol. Now im 8dpo and judging by todays discomfort, im still going to have it tomorrow. Trying not to think of it as a symptom tho or ill start driving myself craxy!

Hows lizzys eye today? Hope its better!

x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been on lately. I hit this wall of depression followed by forgeting my BnB password until just 5 minutes ago! Here's the low-down on my TTC adventure:
> 
> 1/9/12 (Monday) went to the doctor's saw a REALLY sweet doc, SO NICE! She spoke to me at length about everything, did a quick swab to make sure I don't have an infection (just in case), ordered a quantitative HCG blood test and a pelvic ultrasound. I gave blood and then scheduled my ultrasound, which is going to be on 1/18/12 - the military hospital sucks at providing timely appts! The next day I received my blood results...BFN. :(
> 
> Totally felt like crap, cried a lot...
> 
> As of right now I am on cd 51 of a typically 31 day cycle NO SIGN OF AF - NO SYMPTOMS.
> 
> HOWEVER - A bit ago I mentioned that I took two opks for no reason: 1 on 1/3/12 (it was almost positive) and another on 1/4/12 (POSITIVE), which totally confused me! Since I am a glutton for punishment and agony, I changed my FF chart from O'ing on cd 27 (first positive opk) to Oing on CD42 (second positive opk)...which puts me at 8dpo. IT'S THE ONLY THING KEEPING THE HOPE ALIVE! What do you think? Am I crazy? Do you think that I have a chance of having attepted to O...not O'd...then Oing on the 4th instead??? Ugh...

YAY Teenah!! So happy to have you back!

Its a tough time we have to go through, so I understand that sometimes you just need a little bit of time to come to terms with this horrible ttc journey. We are always here for you though any time you need to talk and rant. dont be a stranger!

Its good that they have been starting to take care of the situation. I do think its possible that you ovulated later. I read stories all the time of women that say they prep'd to ov but it was a false start. Lets take today as 8dpo and see what goes on in the next few days yes? :)

If today youre 8dpo, when would you be expecting witch?

xx


----------



## teenah99

Sarah,

Thanks! You're a doll! According to my revised FF calendar, I should expect AF on cd 58 (1/20/12). I'm going to start testing at 10 dpo (this Sunday). Also, i have a confession...

At 8 dpo (the first time) I got really excited, and had a great feeling, so...I did some research and contacted a midwife...because I want to have a natural homebirth (more about this after I get my bfp)...AND...I sorta booked an appointment for the 19th of January, all while giving her the impression that I was most likely pregnant and just needing to skip my period and see a doc for confirmation...

Aaaaaah! I am such a nerd! Why did I do this? If I don't get a BFP by 12 DPO then I will cancel the appt and not make another until I am 7 weeks along.

Geez...I have problems!

Also, I WANT TO LEARN TO MAKE BOOTIES TOO! LoL. I am going to the fabric supply store tonight! What if we all made a crap load of stuff, and created like a World-wide trading effort for TTC who knit and crochet! Like, I could make booties, and trade them for a bib you made...ya know?!


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo yay to have you back teenah 

And it sounds more positive than negative to me ;-) now that I'm in the 2ww the fun starts! 

Did first session at the gym last night and been again just now, really enjoying it but making sure I go steady, also it's time to stop play fighting with the dogs (big fat lump and a staffy!) and not let them jump on me just in case! My lower abdomen feels rock hard but only when I'm standing up?!? Nips are alright ATM thank god lol got a few mild cramps but I think that's the gym even tho I'm not using those muscles specifically lol 

Darwin's eye seems loads better thanks, its not so sunken and saggy and it's open so I think he might have bumped it! He ate 20locusts yesterday so I think hes alright and his colours are really good! Cleaning them all out tomorrow so a bath for Leya ;-) then getting more fishes ) 

What's everyone upto this weekend? Xx


----------



## kt1988

Hello everyone, Just read all the thread and I am sorry nobody's recieved a bfp yet! im currently in my tww think im 2dpo but im not really sure. 

Me and my fiance have been ttc for 3 months however the first month was just after stopping the pill (microgynon) so really i suppose its two months. This month we tried every other day hoping that we would be more laid back than last month, i have not really seen any ovulation signs other than very watery cm? 

However i am staying positive and hoping that this is our month, I hope you all dont mind me joining this thread but you all seemed very nice and i could do with some friendly support as me and my fiance have not told anybody we are ttc!! its killing me.


----------



## Laura2806

Welcome hunni  

Your signs are the same mine! I only started temping this month and think I've OVed so FXed for us both and we're the same dpo  we can live this hell together lol be lovely if got your BFP so soon! I was convinced every month well still am that I'll get a BFP! And I know that one day I will, we all will  

It'll be sooooo good if we all get BFP's the month! 

:dust: to all xx


----------



## kt1988

Its great to think that im going through this wait with someone! :o) did u have any other ov symptoms at all? i dunno why i just expected to feel more signs that i was ovulating?!


----------



## sarahuk

Of course Kt! Its great to have you with us!

Teenah and Laura are lovely...youll feel right at home at no time!

So teenah, we are testing on Sunday then :thumbsup: Nervous now. And dont worry about the appointment! Keeping PMA is half the battle won...maybe you knew something subconsciously!

I like the idea of the trading!!

Does anyone know if its normal to have sore nipples still at 9dpo? i get it at ovulation but never before AF. I normally at this stage only have sore breast tissue when I poke em..not full on sore nipples. 

x


----------



## kt1988

oh thank you! lets hope we will all have good news to share this month!

I did a lot of reading last month and loads of people talked about sore nipples anytime past 8dpo! I never usually have sore nipples but i did last month at 5dpo through to 9 dpo, im guessing now that it was just my bodies way of dealing with the hormones!? who knows! 

Ive been having terrible achey legs mon tues and wednesday this week, ive noticed today that it has moved to my hips. i was wondering whether anybody knows if this is linked to ov? Everytime i sit down and try to get back up i really struggle, i feel like an old women! haha!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Laura2806 said:


> Which I still feel is going to, feel very wet but no CM :shrug::shrug: sorry TMI!
> 
> What about you? X

This is happening to me right now! I am due to start on Sunday. Do you have any answers as to what is going on? LOL


----------



## Laura2806

I hate to say it but the witch got me after a week of feeling really wet :-( until she arrives keep your FXed tho chick ;-) 

I've done OPKs since weds and they got stronger in the mornings then weaker at night, thought I'd OVed on tues and missed it but I've done one just now and it's not far from being the strongest! I've given up all hope for this month now! Every time I do an OPK I get 2 lines of some strength or another and its gettin me down now, no temp spike neither so who knows, sorry to be so negative :-( 

I want this month over and done with now so I can go the docs. 

FXed for everyone else and dust to you all xx


----------



## Laura2806

Right. I'm really sorry ladies but I need a distraction and at this time of the morning your it! I can't clean lizzies out cause I need someone to watch them and the OH is still snoring, I can't do my scrapbook cause that involves putting the light on, not fair on OH so I've decided to post a load of pics of my animals, sad I know but as they're oftern a topic of conversation I thought it'd be nice if you could a face to a name! 

So here's our dog Bella (Bellatrix when she's naughty!) 18months old. 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-2.jpg

And here Cassie, my parents dog (with Bella in her usual spot!) 6yrs old.
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-6.jpg

Next is Darwin (a.k.a the D man) my 4yr old yeman chameleon (the one with the poorly eye!) with his nanny! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/Darwin/darwin019.jpg

Then I had Riff-Raff the crested gecko who we sadly lost in December :-( R.I.P lil lady xx would have been 2 soon. 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/RiffRaff%20and%20Frankie/Riff-RaffandFrankie289.jpg

After her it was Frankie the frog butt crested gecko (shed her tail straight after hatching so they look like frogs, hence frog butt!) almost 2yrs old.
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/RiffRaff%20and%20Frankie/Riff-RaffandFrankie296.jpg

And last not def not least is Leya the bearded dragon now 9months old having her bath the other week  
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-4.jpg

Sorry for the major pic heaviness!! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

OOOOOhhhhh thank you so so much for the piccies!! Its so good to finally put faces to names. They are all so cute! My OH is cooing over your doggy. Shes absolutely gorgeous!!

So how are we all today? Im totally fed up of the 2ww now. 9dpo, still sore nipples and feeling sicky. Just want to get to 14dpo so I know If I tested id get an accurate responce!

Kt - it could well be! I always feel very heavy and full down there when im about to OV, and get a weird feeling in my hips too..a bit like pressure. It could be that super eggy about to explode out!


----------



## Laura2806

She is a pretty lady  pain in the arse at times but pretty lol she's currently surfed up on our duvet after stealing loads or mint imperials out of the bowl on our coffee table (in our bedroom ATM due to lack of space!)

I'm just starting my scrapbook  a little sad but will be nice once it's done :')
I think I've disregarded this month tbh, gonna try and enjoy the next 2weeks and not stress. I've been having slight pains all day like cramps but can't figure out if I've actually OVed or not hence disregarding this month and docs on 30th. I gettin a bit disheartened by it all and keep thinking why am I putting myself through all this stress! Then I watch one born every minute and remember why! 

Oh and that's another 2 friends on fb to have given birth :-( xx


----------



## sarahuk

Never helps when people around you are either announcing pregnancies or giving birth.

But youre right...obem and such does definitely remind us of why we are doing what we are doing. Dont let the negativity take you down. Youve most likely ovulated. But make sure to raise these concerns with your doctor because atleast then he might test you to put your mind at rest!

Im the only one around here thats alowed to call myself out. I just went to the bathroom and im spotting. Quite a bit of spotting, and its red. Im bit bummed since I had a good feeling about this month :(


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no hun :-( when was AF due? Such a horrid feelin :-( have you been back to the docs since your eptoic? I'm having a really crappy day when it comes to TTC and 2ww :-( 

So sorry chick :-( *big hugs* xx


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> Never helps when people around you are either announcing pregnancies or giving birth.
> 
> But youre right...obem and such does definitely remind us of why we are doing what we are doing. Dont let the negativity take you down. Youve most likely ovulated. But make sure to raise these concerns with your doctor because atleast then he might test you to put your mind at rest!
> 
> Im the only one around here thats alowed to call myself out. I just went to the bathroom and im spotting. Quite a bit of spotting, and its red. Im bit bummed since I had a good feeling about this month :(

sorry to hear af have arrived! :nope: i bet its so upsetting when u feel like u have had a successfull cycle. Try and keep positive though, its a fresh cycle to try again.


----------



## kt1988

hi ladies, i need a bit of advice. I think i am 3dpo tday and i have been invited down a friends house tnite for a drink and a chinese. As i have mentioned earlier we havent told anybody we are ttc so im trying to think up of an excuse i already havent used for three months??? 
Could anybody give me some advice as to whether it is safe to drink tnite?
your thoughts and feelings would b greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laura2806

Not sure if it's safe or not I tend to avoid alcohol the last half of the month. Do you drive? If so use that as an excuse, I needed to go out this weekend but have held back just incase! Hopefully you'll find an excuse ;-)


----------



## sarahuk

Its fine :) Until a placenta is developed etc the possible pregnancy is sustained from the yolk and not through you. So..until that point (which would b when youd be far enough for the bfp anyway!) youre safe to do as you do.

Thanks ladies for all the wishes :) :hugs: means a lot to have you guys picking me up.

I have seen my own doc since the ectopic. Problem is, It was quite a while back now. I found out I was pregnant in Feb last year :) I had medical intervention rather than surgical, and the drugs really arent pleasant and are rather nasty. And it didnt work the first time so I had to have it a second. Ive noticed that my cycles dont feel as regular to me anymore since I had that. I did research it but people said things got back to normal pretty quick.

Well, since my last post, the bleeding stopped. Then it turned brown. So I got a bit hopeful when it completely dried up and the af pains went away that maybe it was implantation bleeding. But since then, its turned into very light bleeding so I reckon thats probably me done. Im using a tampon to survey the situatoin and I guess tomorrow will either be CD1 or lots of :shrug: from me.

I think Its time we saw the doctor. Its been a long time now and matt and I just dont seem to be getting anywhere. Its been over a year so I guess Ill qualify for investigatory stuff. Low moment I guess. Feels a bit like maybe this just wasnt meant for me.

:hugs: x


----------



## Laura2806

Don't give up hunni! It seems the same to me ATM but if we give up we'll never get what we want. Go talk to your docs chick, I would have thought they'll be able to at least check you over and FXed tomorrow isn't cd1! 

Makes you feel like you've failed doesn't it, everything happens for a reason, maybe that strong bean isn't ready yet, but it will be one day! Like KT said if tomorrow is cd1 its a fresh cycle to have fun with and good opportunity to go the docs.

If matts anything like Simon he feels like he's failed you and it's his fault, I know Simon struggles alot more than he lets on! 

My sex drive has completely gone (like last cycle) I've been getting pinching pains too, but if last months anything to go by AF will arrive again in a couple of weeks.

Seems as though we're all in the same boat ATM :-(

:hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

pinching pains can also be a good indication that youre ovulating though! I know the sex drive can dissapear sooo damn fast but..try and get a sneaky sesh in just incase!

How are you today? Im getting over the upset. This morning was a clear CD1. Had my cries and now just want to get the witch over and done with.

Im not going to give up. I guess I just have to accept that my body needs checking out. So im going to get to the doctors in the next few weeks and ask for some tests. And I guess Ill buy some preseed and maybe even opk (or attempt too) for this next cycle.

Whick opks do you use btw?

I hear you about simon. Think matt is the same. How he says he wants to get a sperm analysis done, bless.

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I'm just not gettin my hopes up this month. 

I think I've got another water infection on the way which will mean a trip to the docs so i ask about TTC then. 

Another fresh cycle for you tho, I just use the cheap ones off eBay, I think I got 30 with 3 free pg tests. 

Not a bad idea to get tested chick, doesn't hurt anyone to have an MOT! Lol I'm tired this weekend too but I thinks that's the gym 2 days running and a 2hour walk just now! 

Simon keeps saying he's gonna checked out too. Daft things! 

My SIL doesn't help matters, constantly talking about being pregnant, I just avoid her as much as poss! Xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi everyone, thanks for your advice last night i had 1 glass of lager shandy after just so people dont start to think i could be preg but i then drove home. 

I am also having pinching pains today, I dont think I have felt these before. They feel very similar to hunger pains but lower down and i can feel them both sides where i suspect is my ovaries? Fingers crossed. :0) 

I know i havent been ttc for very long but i cant help but feel negative already, I keep telling myself I cant be preg, I guess that's because I cant be 100% I actually ovulated. I think I may start charting my temp next month, but my fiance thinks we should try as we have been for 6 months so we would be laid back without checking temp etc everyday.


----------



## Laura2806

FXed for you chick  I'm still not sure if I'm ov'ing after almost 7 months :-( and I didn't get a temp rise so who knows ey. 

I think this is def the start of a water infection now, so if it keeps getting more and more painful to pee and uncomfortable i'll be goin the docs tomorrow cause I don't want this to last as long as last time (almost a week!) so if I do go I.l ask about ovulating, but I'm not sure what to say :blush: I don't really know how to go about it to get them to do some tests. 

Any help would be great ladies!


----------



## Laura2806

Well water works feel better for now do fingers crossed there's no infection! However I've had another positive OPK??!! Surely it's not right to have a positive every time, not getting lighter or darker?!? 

Sex drive is none existent and I have mild cramps. I can't decide if this is due to oving or not as ive only felt like this last cycle and this one. No more OPKs now for me! Also still no temp rise! 

Hope everyone else is doin better than this xx


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so in several posts back you ladies were talking about the dreaded BLUE DYE tests. Since I am newly trying I have never heard of this. Now I am cautious. 

AF was supposed to be here today- never showed took this test a hour ago and swore I saw a line so I took it apart and I see it. Now I am afraid this is the blue dye bleeding business you were talking about. In shock and scared shitless to be excited- fearful it is the stupid blue dye.

what do you think?

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1762.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Well I can def see a line hun!! ;-) FXed xx


----------



## Siyren

looks like a line to me :)


----------



## sarahuk

IT does look like a line..HOWEVER...Im still dubious and would highly suggest you take a pink dye test.

See..if you look close at the picture, the line is very thin and is right where the indent line is for the chemicals. These blue tests are unreliable because as the dye washes over the indent it -can- leave the colour behind and is rather misleading!

Id say grab a pink to be sure, and let us know. Crossing everything though!

KT - it doesnt matter if youve been triyng a month or a year. The heart aches for what it wants. Id love to say it gets easier with time but it doesnt. Sometimes when I think about how I was feeling two years ago when I said I was ready, it feels strange to think im still waiting for that baby. But, Ive found first month, second month, third month..its all hard in its own ways.

I say temp. The reason I say this is because its easy to continue on the way you are, but you always can benefit more from knowing what your body is doing. What if you go 6 months at it and then find out that your not ovulating? It can be stressful using all these different techniques but my advice would be that if you want to maximise your chances, get on it!

L - I hope your water works is staying away with the infection! Get to the doctors if it comes back again. As for the doc, tell them youve been ttc for a year, but that youre having issues determining if your ovulating. Explain that youve been using opks but that youre having weird results. That might help!

Im in a weird place atm. Im bleeding still but its still not like normal af, so Ill probably do a test on friday just to confirm to myself that im definitely in a new cycle and then move from there.

Today I ordered my preseed and some vitamins :yipee: Im also going to be opking with you girls next cycle!

I had nothing but trouble the last time. My line was nonexistent when I wasnt ovulating but then when my surge was meant to come the line started to get darker but still remained feint overall and nowhere near the control line. But the place I got my preseed from sells ultra sensitive opks for women like me! YAY!

Smep, lube and opks here I come!

xx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks for your advice sarah i think i may take your advice and start temping, its a scary thought to think i may not be ovulating! Ive read alot about pre-seed lately too because i dont actually have ewcm, i only have an increase of watery cm for 3 days? Does anybody know whether pre-seed is any good?


----------



## Cabby

Hi guys,

Just thought I'd say hi as some of the comments you've been posting sounds like the way I'm feeling at the moment :( We've been ttc'ing for over a year now and I'm really starting to think this isn't meant to happen for me and I can't stand this thought!! My DH has low sperm count but apparently it's not enough for us not to conceive so I'm panicking there is something wrong with me now too :( I've got my first appointment with FS on 8th Feb and I'm beyond nervous!! Have any of u been to see one yet and if so how was it? 

Where r u guys up to at the moment in terms of ur cycle? Af is due soon for me and i can feel it coming!! Hate this time of the month!! 

Anyway baby dust to u all!
xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds to me like preseed is just what you need.

Let me ramble. Basically, once the sperm is in the vagina, your body starts to kill the spermies with your secretions. But when we ovulate, we release EWCM which acts as a safe solution for the sperm, and also helps it reach the cervix. Its highly fertile environment, where the rest of our cycle, we are quite acidic which kills off most of the sperm before it even reaches the cervix.

When you dont get ewcm, it limits your amount of spermies that can try and get to the tubes, because its not getting the help and support to get there. Most lubricants are not safe and actually kill off the sperms. Preseed is developed to be a fertile fluid, and mimics your ewcm. It helps to keep the sperm strong and give them more of a chance to enter the cervix. I do get ewcm, but this stuff is apparently a godsend and really does its good, specially if you use the one with the internal applicator.

Its a tad expensive, but you are meant to use less than the recommend dose since everyone says the dose is way too much. If youre not getting the ewcm id suggest giving it a go. Zillions swear by it, and ive read some women saying how they got their bfp the first time using it.

I found it cheapest at accessdiagnostics website. Thinking of going it a go? We can be preseed cycle buddies!

As for the ovulating..im sure you are! I just used it as an example :) Temping or using opks can be a good way of picking up on things super fast and thus taking away the heartache of months and months of trying without any answers :)

x


----------



## sarahuk

Cabby said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd say hi as some of the comments you've been posting sounds like the way I'm feeling at the moment :( We've been ttc'ing for over a year now and I'm really starting to think this isn't meant to happen for me and I can't stand this thought!! My DH has low sperm count but apparently it's not enough for us not to conceive so I'm panicking there is something wrong with me now too :( I've got my first appointment with FS on 8th Feb and I'm beyond nervous!! Have any of u been to see one yet and if so how was it?
> 
> Where r u guys up to at the moment in terms of ur cycle? Af is due soon for me and i can feel it coming!! Hate this time of the month!!
> 
> Anyway baby dust to u all!
> xx

Hi sweetie,

Nice to have you with us! I think weve all been in that low place where were thought it wouldnt happen. But ofc it can! We just have to believe and hold on to the end result. 

The important thing is that youve taken that step for guidance and advice on how to help your situation along to that end goal. I havent been to one yet, though am open to the idea that i might need too, so I can imagine that it must feel quite daunting. BUT, it will bring you that one step closer to you and that baby, and Im sure it will put your mind at ease!

Good news that the OH is still within fertile levels :thumbsup: I was reading a website earlier that said Vitamin C and Zinc can really help to give sperm counts a boost. Might be worth a try?

Im CD2 today. Had a really positive month I thought it was going to happen and then started to bleed at 9dpo...damn witch hit me early!

xx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks sarah that does sound like just what i need! Im still holding out some hope for this month coz u never know but i will look into buying pre seed as soon as af arrives.
I never believed that falling pregnant was so hard, my doctor did tell me it could take up to 18 months on average! It amazes me how i panicked when i took my pill late when taking it religiously for 7 years then as soon as we decide to try for a baby we cant get pregnant!! i bet its even more frustrating for you poor ladies trying for 6 months or more! :cry: on a more positive note im sure it wil b our day soon!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Thanks ladies. I have not been able to retest yet. I called the doc today and she told me to wait a couple days and retest to see if the line is darker - HA! wait a couple of days. I was not able to do anything today because I had to take my Mother in Law to the hospital in preparation for her mastectomy. I am planning on popping over to the 24 hr walgreens when she goes to bed tonight. 
Baby Dust to all-


----------



## Laura2806

Pressed does sound good, I don't get ewcm neither but I remember getting it when I had to come off the pill before! Sorry to ask but does pressed feel like lube? Only my oh and I struggle to climax when we used lube so if it does then it'll hinder not help us :-/ sorry for the tmi ladies! 

Off to the docs tomorrow to try and get some antibiotics, water works don't feel right still and this is how it started last time, the last thing I want ATM is an infection down there! I'm gonna ask about getting some tests done and tell them it's getting me down, if I can just find out if I'm ovulating or not I'll be happier! 

Ive got this hollow feeling in my chest, like when you get a huge disappointment and I hate it :growlmad: but I think the fact that I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle I'll cope with the 2ww better! 

I think ima about 2dpo (cd23) 

Just had another good workout at the gym and feel really good, even though I'm now eating chocolate :blush: hehe xx


----------



## kt1988

I thought i on cd 20 but ive jus noticed when going to the toilet that i have alot of ewcm??? whats going on? does this mean that im ovulating now and its a bit late. 
my first cycle when coming off the pill was was 28 days
2 nd 34 days so is it possible that its just a longer cycle?


----------



## Laura2806

My first few cycles after coming off the pill were 38-47 days long with no ewcm so it's highly likely hun! 

I'm currently lying in bed wide awake feeling like I need a really big wee after being back in bed after a really big painful wee with quite a lot of blood :-( this is horrible! My bladder feels full but I know it's not yet I still want to go and try to wee which in turn hurts like hell :-( hope all you ladies have a better nights kip than me xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Thanks sarah that does sound like just what i need! Im still holding out some hope for this month coz u never know but i will look into buying pre seed as soon as af arrives.
> I never believed that falling pregnant was so hard, my doctor did tell me it could take up to 18 months on average! It amazes me how i panicked when i took my pill late when taking it religiously for 7 years then as soon as we decide to try for a baby we cant get pregnant!! i bet its even more frustrating for you poor ladies trying for 6 months or more! :cry: on a more positive note im sure it wil b our day soon!

You should hold out the hope! Theres no reason not too :) My preseed arrived this morning so ill let you know how it goes :yipee: Excited to try it tbh! I read so many testimonials saying how it worked first time. Problem is you just dont know how much faith to put in that do you?

Yep they say 18 months is about right. The percentage is high for those that dont fall preggo in the firt 12 months to become so in the next 6 so..im hoping thats correct! I was just the same panicking over the pill. Amazes me how so many women fall pregnant from missing a day or two and yet there we are, doing all we can on the most fertile of days and nadda!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Pressed does sound good, I don't get ewcm neither but I remember getting it when I had to come off the pill before! Sorry to ask but does pressed feel like lube? Only my oh and I struggle to climax when we used lube so if it does then it'll hinder not help us :-/ sorry for the tmi ladies!
> 
> Off to the docs tomorrow to try and get some antibiotics, water works don't feel right still and this is how it started last time, the last thing I want ATM is an infection down there! I'm gonna ask about getting some tests done and tell them it's getting me down, if I can just find out if I'm ovulating or not I'll be happier!
> 
> Ive got this hollow feeling in my chest, like when you get a huge disappointment and I hate it :growlmad: but I think the fact that I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle I'll cope with the 2ww better!
> 
> I think ima about 2dpo (cd23)
> 
> Just had another good workout at the gym and feel really good, even though I'm now eating chocolate :blush: hehe xx

Im not entirely sure how preseed will feel yet. It is a lube but..since it made to mimic ewcm maybe it doesnt act like it? Its in a tube rather than a bottle which gives me hope. Ill let you know!

YAY for docs today! Not for the waterworks obviously but because you will get a chance to speak to them! The last water infection I had, my period came early, and the doc said sometimes it can trigger af to come early. Its worth also possibly having the swabs done. I had one done in my uterine lining to check for any infection there. All investigation is good investigation!

Dont let the negative creep in chick. Youve probably just got that because youre nervous about the doc. It will all go great im sure! 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> I thought i on cd 20 but ive jus noticed when going to the toilet that i have alot of ewcm??? whats going on? does this mean that im ovulating now and its a bit late.
> my first cycle when coming off the pill was was 28 days
> 2 nd 34 days so is it possible that its just a longer cycle?

It is also possible to get ewcm after ovulation too. Had it before. Its weird! This might be why you might want to consider the opks too. You can get them super cheap on the net (12p a stick!) and youll know exactly when youre ovulating :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> My first few cycles after coming off the pill were 38-47 days long with no ewcm so it's highly likely hun!
> 
> I'm currently lying in bed wide awake feeling like I need a really big wee after being back in bed after a really big painful wee with quite a lot of blood :-( this is horrible! My bladder feels full but I know it's not yet I still want to go and try to wee which in turn hurts like hell :-( hope all you ladies have a better nights kip than me xx

Could you have some kidney stones?

x


----------



## sarahuk

mrsjoannak said:


> Thanks ladies. I have not been able to retest yet. I called the doc today and she told me to wait a couple days and retest to see if the line is darker - HA! wait a couple of days. I was not able to do anything today because I had to take my Mother in Law to the hospital in preparation for her mastectomy. I am planning on popping over to the 24 hr walgreens when she goes to bed tonight.
> Baby Dust to all-

Aww hun...I hope all goes well with the MIL.

You defo need to test. They always say wait a day or two, but the problem here wasnt wether the line is getting darker or not, but if its a line at all or an indent line! :dohh:

Get a test! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Went to the docs and I'm on more antibiotics, even he said there's a lot of bloodin it so has sent it off to get tested, I've gotta take another sample in in a week or two to make sure all the blood has gone, providing I'm not on my period that is! 

I asked about ovulating and as it was the same doc I saw in July I couldn't lie! He told me not to do opks and to relax because it all starts in your brain, I.e. pituitary gland and if your stressed it won't allow ovulation to happen. To just relax and when my body is ready and relaxed about it ovulation will happen. 

Many would say to ignore this advise but personally I'm gonna take it! Testing and keeping a constant eye on what CD or how many DPO I am is stressing me out and I need to take a step back and let nature take its course. I do feel much calmer and more relaxed about it and I'm really gonna try enjoy the time me nd Simon will have on our own. I feel like I've been putting myself under unnecessary pressure and probably prolonging the process myself. I know this is probably easier said than done but I will try :happydance:

When I look at this way, I wasn't at all stressed when I came off pill before and got that EWCM so it kinda makes sense. 

How you doin today? Xx


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

Hope that you all are well! I'm excited to see that we are attracting some new people to our very long thread! 

Status update:

STILL NO AF!!! WTF?! It's now cd 55 of a typically 31 day cycle. No symptoms. BFN yesterday morning on a FRER, blah, blah, blah...You all know the deal...UGH! 

On the bright side of things, I lost 2 lbs last week (not a lot but at least I didn't gain 2 lbs!) Also, I have successfully learned how to single crochet stitch! I am almost done with my first baby blanket. Additionally, I am making a Afghan stitch (more complex) scarf! This crochet thing is really fun! But also frustrating! I thought, that I'd never get it the first, second, third, and tenth go around...but then...voila! I got it! 

I decided to stay away from the internet this weekend, as I am up and down with my moods. This no AF thing is killing me...plus, my husband is pretty disappointed in not being preggo. He doesn't quite understand all the it involves. He doesn't get that no AF doesn't mean that I am preggo. The world is lead to believe that conception is black and white, but the truth is, our bodies are so complex...


----------



## Laura2806

teenah99 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope that you all are well! I'm excited to see that we are attracting some new people to our very long thread!
> 
> Status update:
> 
> STILL NO AF!!! WTF?! It's now cd 55 of a typically 31 day cycle. No symptoms. BFN yesterday morning on a FRER, blah, blah, blah...You all know the deal...UGH!
> 
> On the bright side of things, I lost 2 lbs last week (not a lot but at least I didn't gain 2 lbs!) Also, I have successfully learned how to single crochet stitch! I am almost done with my first baby blanket. Additionally, I am making a Afghan stitch (more complex) scarf! This crochet thing is really fun! But also frustrating! I thought, that I'd never get it the first, second, third, and tenth go around...but then...voila! I got it!
> 
> I decided to stay away from the internet this weekend, as I am up and down with my moods. This no AF thing is killing me...plus, my husband is pretty disappointed in not being preggo. He doesn't quite understand all the it involves. He doesn't get that no AF doesn't mean that I am preggo. The world is lead to believe that conception is black and white, but the truth is, our bodies are so complex...

Woohoo for the crochet  go you! 

I don't know your oh (obvs!) but would it help him if you showed him this site and let home read all that goes on n a woman's mind whilst making this journey? Just a thought chick :flower:

You must be going out of your mind hunni, I hope it'll all be good news sooner or later xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Went to the docs and I'm on more antibiotics, even he said there's a lot of bloodin it so has sent it off to get tested, I've gotta take another sample in in a week or two to make sure all the blood has gone, providing I'm not on my period that is!
> 
> I asked about ovulating and as it was the same doc I saw in July I couldn't lie! He told me not to do opks and to relax because it all starts in your brain, I.e. pituitary gland and if your stressed it won't allow ovulation to happen. To just relax and when my body is ready and relaxed about it ovulation will happen.
> 
> Many would say to ignore this advise but personally I'm gonna take it! Testing and keeping a constant eye on what CD or how many DPO I am is stressing me out and I need to take a step back and let nature take its course. I do feel much calmer and more relaxed about it and I'm really gonna try enjoy the time me nd Simon will have on our own. I feel like I've been putting myself under unnecessary pressure and probably prolonging the process myself. I know this is probably easier said than done but I will try :happydance:
> 
> When I look at this way, I wasn't at all stressed when I came off pill before and got that EWCM so it kinda makes sense.
> 
> How you doin today? Xx

im glad youve been and had a chat, and that youve got your meds! I hope that you start feeling better soon chick :flower:

Theres a lot to be said for the stress free aproach. I think in a lot of ways it can be right. I suppose if they know youve not been trying for a year too then they arent really going to push for testing. worth a try though! But it is possible that the stress is delaying and confusing things. Like, when I super stress about things I seem to get af early!

Hope youre all comfy and resting xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope that you all are well! I'm excited to see that we are attracting some new people to our very long thread!
> 
> Status update:
> 
> STILL NO AF!!! WTF?! It's now cd 55 of a typically 31 day cycle. No symptoms. BFN yesterday morning on a FRER, blah, blah, blah...You all know the deal...UGH!
> 
> On the bright side of things, I lost 2 lbs last week (not a lot but at least I didn't gain 2 lbs!) Also, I have successfully learned how to single crochet stitch! I am almost done with my first baby blanket. Additionally, I am making a Afghan stitch (more complex) scarf! This crochet thing is really fun! But also frustrating! I thought, that I'd never get it the first, second, third, and tenth go around...but then...voila! I got it!
> 
> I decided to stay away from the internet this weekend, as I am up and down with my moods. This no AF thing is killing me...plus, my husband is pretty disappointed in not being preggo. He doesn't quite understand all the it involves. He doesn't get that no AF doesn't mean that I am preggo. The world is lead to believe that conception is black and white, but the truth is, our bodies are so complex...

Teenah!

Great to see you chick!

Oh noes :( IT sucks that you still havent got an idea on whats going on atm!! Whts your next step? Doctor? I would ask for the bloodwork since I was reading that some women just couldnt get a positive on a pregnancy test but were indeed pregnant by their blood work!

Yay grats on the weightloss! And on the crocheting! I lurrrrve crocheting!

i find its like that. EVery time I learn a new pattern I do it wrong from the outset about 4 times before it starts to sink in..then its easy peasy! Proud of you!

Little tip...Crochet geek on youtube This woman will become your favoutite person. She was who I was told by a friend to use to learn, and I dont regret it one little bit! Shes fantastic, and does a lot of slowmo on the stitches to help you really get it. She has some GREAT projects!

Another thing...https://www.ravelry.com You want to sign up here. Its packed with free patterns and so many different things to make. I learned how to make hats, scarfs, flowers and gloves from this place. Easy peasy!

Sorry to hear about your hubby not undertanding so much. I think thats the problem with men..they dont undertand how a womans body is so complex. I sometimes think they think its just as easy for us as it is for them (i.e. they produce sperm and all we do is wait). Its so frustrating.

Hey..if you ever need to release that frustration come here and talk to us...its whta we are here for darling :flower:

x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick, I just constantly need to wee! Lol

I've had a nice relaxing day off work, shopping, cleaning, scrap booking and now I'm gonna do my nails (acrylics tips)  

I'm quite a highly strung person so I think relaxing will really help. Once the scrapbook is upto date I'm gonna go get materials for the quilt and start that  

I've got a really good feeling about this relaxing lark :happydance: 

So no more opks for me (unless I get ewcm then I might do a sneaky test!) just gonna keep temping and having lots or sex! Lol xx


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> I thought i on cd 20 but ive jus noticed when going to the toilet that i have alot of ewcm??? whats going on? does this mean that im ovulating now and its a bit late.
> my first cycle when coming off the pill was was 28 days
> 2 nd 34 days so is it possible that its just a longer cycle?
> 
> It is also possible to get ewcm after ovulation too. Had it before. Its weird! This might be why you might want to consider the opks too. You can get them super cheap on the net (12p a stick!) and youll know exactly when youre ovulating :)Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice, i think if i dont have any luck this month i will try preseed, temping and ov tests next cycle. I dont think i couldve bn calmer this month if i tried coz i really didn think about ov and b4 i knew it it was here, or so i thought it was!! so if this is not my month then atleast i tried chilling out and seeing how it goes. 

I hope preseed does the trick for yiu its def worth a try! Alot of people mention that they concieved 1st month using preseed which sounds hopefull?! 

Im not sure what to think about testing now, i could be ov now going by the ewcm yest, perhaps ill see whether i get any other symptoms and do a test on cd 32. What do you think ladies?


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick, I just constantly need to wee! Lol
> 
> I've had a nice relaxing day off work, shopping, cleaning, scrap booking and now I'm gonna do my nails (acrylics tips)
> 
> I'm quite a highly strung person so I think relaxing will really help. Once the scrapbook is upto date I'm gonna go get materials for the quilt and start that
> 
> I've got a really good feeling about this relaxing lark :happydance:
> 
> So no more opks for me (unless I get ewcm then I might do a sneaky test!) just gonna keep temping and having lots or sex!
> 
> How you feeling? hope the water infections getting better, i wonder what the docs will make of the blood in ur urine. do u often have water infections then?
> Theyre awfully painful arent they:cry:
> 
> thanks for your comments about ewcm i hope ur right coz we bd every other day since af but coz our work hours meant we didnt see eachother for two days we didnt for those three days on cd 19, 20 and 21. im hopin thst didn matter. Ive been having very mild twinges still since last wed which i feel throughout the day, thats throwing me a bit! i feel really bloated tday, my troysers felt uncomfortably tight!


----------



## Laura2806

The last 2weeks of the month I've been gettin pains this cycle and last, mild cramps but not all over like with AF, more just in certain spots, who knows what this means! 

Let's just cross fingers x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick, I just constantly need to wee! Lol
> 
> I've had a nice relaxing day off work, shopping, cleaning, scrap booking and now I'm gonna do my nails (acrylics tips)
> 
> I'm quite a highly strung person so I think relaxing will really help. Once the scrapbook is upto date I'm gonna go get materials for the quilt and start that
> 
> I've got a really good feeling about this relaxing lark :happydance:
> 
> So no more opks for me (unless I get ewcm then I might do a sneaky test!) just gonna keep temping and having lots or sex! Lol xx

Glad youre taking it easy hun. Are you staying home tomorrow? You should and rest!

I used to have acrylics but couldnt face the constant going back to the store to have them redone. How hard was it to learn? Did you go on a course for it?

You should do that, even more so with being highly strung! Its always good to have a distraction...and it will look booooootiful in your new home when you find the perfect place!

Proud of you for taking the relax. Lol, we are swapping! Im now the one with the opks and youre the chilling one! I have a good feeling that the thread will get a bfp really soon!

x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> I thought i on cd 20 but ive jus noticed when going to the toilet that i have alot of ewcm??? whats going on? does this mean that im ovulating now and its a bit late.
> my first cycle when coming off the pill was was 28 days
> 2 nd 34 days so is it possible that its just a longer cycle?
> 
> It is also possible to get ewcm after ovulation too. Had it before. Its weird! This might be why you might want to consider the opks too. You can get them super cheap on the net (12p a stick!) and youll know exactly when youre ovulating :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your advice, i think if i dont have any luck this month i will try preseed, temping and ov tests next cycle. I dont think i couldve bn calmer this month if i tried coz i really didn think about ov and b4 i knew it it was here, or so i thought it was!! so if this is not my month then atleast i tried chilling out and seeing how it goes.
> 
> I hope preseed does the trick for yiu its def worth a try! Alot of people mention that they concieved 1st month using preseed which sounds hopefull?!
> 
> Im not sure what to think about testing now, i could be ov now going by the ewcm yest, perhaps ill see whether i get any other symptoms and do a test on cd 32. What do you think ladies?Click to expand...


I think we all start out with the chilling :D I know I did! But after a while I get frustrated at not knowing exactly where I am with things to maximise potential.

If you dont like the idea of doing it all in one go, you can always start easy with temping!

You dont say if youre in the UK or not, but if you are, accessdiagnostics.co.uk is the way to go for the preseed and opks. Super cheap and super fast delivery!

Its really hard to work out where you might be in the cycle. It is possible youre oving now, but then its also possible to get ewcm postov too. Our bodies definitely dont like to make it easy for us! This is why im a big advocate for atleast the temping, since you know when you are thought to have ovulated atleast. Plus, that gives you the chance to leanr about how long your Luteal Phase is (time between OV and af) so that if you ovulate on different days youll know when AF is still due.

xx


----------



## sarahuk

> thanks for your comments about ewcm i hope ur right coz we bd every other day since af but coz our work hours meant we didnt see eachother for two days we didnt for those three days on cd 19, 20 and 21. im hopin thst didn matter. Ive been having very mild twinges still since last wed which i feel throughout the day, thats throwing me a bit! i feel really bloated tday, my troysers felt uncomfortably tight!

Every other day is perfect for baby making :) I wouldnt worry! Sperm can live up to 5 days in healthy conditions, so doing it every other day means there will be sperm ready in the tube for when the egg goes blast off

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> The last 2weeks of the month I've been gettin pains this cycle and last, mild cramps but not all over like with AF, more just in certain spots, who knows what this means!
> 
> Let's just cross fingers x

It will be the CL. After you ovulate the site from which the egg was released covers over and basically becomes a cyst that governs the hormones through the L-Phase. It can be a bit uncomfortable at times :)


----------



## tryinginNJ

I feel I maybe out as well. At 10 dpo I no longer have sore bbs. :( hoping I may still have a shot.


----------



## teenah99

Ok. Took a hpt this evening...BFN...DUH...as always. 

I have a pelvic ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow, hopefully we will rule out cysts or any other effed up female issue. 

The thing is until I experienced this weird NO AF cycle from hell, I just thought that it would take a bit...but now, I am getting all sorts of paranoid. 

Sarah - thanks for the crochet info! I love it! It's a great distraction.

Laura - how are you feeling? I'm sorry that you have a UTI (that's a "water infection" right?) Drink a crap load of pure cranberry juice and water...ok? All of this stress is killing us! I honestly wish I could take up smoking again, LoL. It's so unhealthy, but I love it. It's been over 2 years for me and I still miss it! Ugh...


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Unfortunately I've gotta go back to work today :-( I taught myself how to do my nails with a little help from YouTube! Loltretty easy, loads cheaper and I can do them whenever I like. They're not brill but they do me
> 
> I think it's starting to sink in that if I don't relax it won't happen for me!
> 
> It'll keep the faith alive if we get at least one BFP really soon. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> The last 2weeks of the month I've been gettin pains this cycle and last, mild cramps but not all over like with AF, more just in certain spots, who knows what this means!
> 
> Let's just cross fingers x
> 
> It will be the CL. After you ovulate the site from which the egg was released covers over and basically becomes a cyst that governs the hormones through the L-Phase. It can be a bit uncomfortable at times :)Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think I've OVed? Maybe my body just thinks I have! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> tryinginNJ said:
> 
> 
> I feel I maybe out as well. At 10 dpo I no longer have sore bbs. :( hoping I may still have a shot.Click to expand...
> 
> It's not over until AF arrives hunni, FXed for you xx
> 
> 
> 
> teenah99 said:
> 
> 
> Ok. Took a hpt this evening...BFN...DUH...as always.
> 
> I have a pelvic ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow, hopefully we will rule out cysts or any other effed up female issue.
> 
> The thing is until I experienced this weird NO AF cycle from hell, I just thought that it would take a bit...but now, I am getting all sorts of paranoid.
> 
> Sarah - thanks for the crochet info! I love it! It's a great distraction.
> 
> Laura - how are you feeling? I'm sorry that you have a UTI (that's a "water infection" right?) Drink a crap load of pure cranberry juice and water...ok? All of this stress is killing us! I honestly wish I could take up smoking again, LoL. It's so unhealthy, but I love it. It's been over 2 years for me and I still miss it! Ugh...Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck for today, hope it's very very good news! Let us now how it goes hun. I'm feeling much better thank you, intends to come and go :shrug: my doc was a bit worried about my sample tho so gotta take another in next week.
> 
> Go you for giving up! My oh has been try g to quit for the last 12months now! Welli say trying, he has a day where he doesn't smoke then goes and buys a pack the next day : I know it must be really hard for him though. :blush:
> 
> Have a good day ladies xxClick to expand...


----------



## sarahuk

tryinginNJ said:


> I feel I maybe out as well. At 10 dpo I no longer have sore bbs. :( hoping I may still have a shot.

I wouldnt worry...when I had my bfp cycle I lost my sore nips :)

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Ok. Took a hpt this evening...BFN...DUH...as always.
> 
> I have a pelvic ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow, hopefully we will rule out cysts or any other effed up female issue.
> 
> The thing is until I experienced this weird NO AF cycle from hell, I just thought that it would take a bit...but now, I am getting all sorts of paranoid.
> 
> Sarah - thanks for the crochet info! I love it! It's a great distraction.
> 
> Laura - how are you feeling? I'm sorry that you have a UTI (that's a "water infection" right?) Drink a crap load of pure cranberry juice and water...ok? All of this stress is killing us! I honestly wish I could take up smoking again, LoL. It's so unhealthy, but I love it. It's been over 2 years for me and I still miss it! Ugh...

Sweetie :( Guttered you didnt get a bfp this morning. It must be really starting to drive you crazy now!

Its good that you are having the ultrasound. I imagine youre a bit nervous about it but the important thing is that it will illeminate a lot. Let us know how you get on!

Hope the links help :) Its the BEST distraction! Plus, its good to have as a hobby. Think of all the cute baby stuff we will be able to make!

Dont pick up a cigarette! Great job for staying away from it for so long!

x


----------



## sarahuk

Hey Laura!

How are you feeling today...are you any better? Hope work is nice and easy!


> I taught myself how to do my nails with a little help from YouTube! Loltretty easy, loads cheaper and I can do them whenever I like. They're not brill but they do me

Tempted to do it! Im not very dainty though so starting to think it might look like shit when I got down to it! Is the outlay for all the materials expensive? My nail tech always made out like it was!



> I think it's starting to sink in that if I don't relax it won't happen for me!
> 
> It'll keep the faith alive if we get at least one BFP really soon.

IT will happen for all of us! And I really hope that someone gets their bfp soon. We should have a sweepstakes!


> So do you think I've OVed? Maybe my body just thinks I have! Lol

Its just as possible that you did! You sound like you have the physical reactions to it. I was getting the exact same pains and did some digging around and they said it was the cyst formed on the ovary :D

xxx


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Hey Laura!
> 
> How are you feeling today...are you any better? Hope work is nice and easy!
> 
> Tempted to do it! Im not very dainty though so starting to think it might look like shit when I got down to it! Is the outlay for all the materials expensive? My nail tech always made out like it was!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's starting to sink in that if I don't relax it won't happen for me!
> 
> It'll keep the faith alive if we get at least one BFP really soon.
> 
> IT will happen for all of us! And I really hope that someone gets their bfp soon. We should have a sweepstakes!
> 
> 
> So do you think I've OVed? Maybe my body just thinks I have! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Its just as possible that you did! You sound like you have the physical reactions to it. I was getting the exact same pains and did some digging around and they said it was the cyst formed on the ovary :D
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hey I'm not too bad today thanks, just fed up at work! I need a new job!! 

You should give it a go, you can buy a set from boots which is £20 and has everything in it to last a month or so. Or you can buy starter packs on eBay for around £20-30 too. I might get adventurous and order some glitter too lol 

I'd loose a sweepstake, I always do lol 

Itd be very lovely if i have ovulated  

Got the financial advisor coming tonight so hopefully that'll be some good news and something we can concentrate on to take our minds off TTC! 

Xx


----------



## sarahuk

> Hey I'm not too bad today thanks, just fed up at work! I need a new job!!

I either have the worlds WORST memory, or you didnt tell...what do you do? Are you actually looking for a new job btw? :)



> You should give it a go, you can buy a set from boots which is £20 and has everything in it to last a month or so. Or you can buy starter packs on eBay for around £20-30 too. I might get adventurous and order some glitter too lol

I always found with lots of keyboard work my acrylics didnt like to stay in such good condition lol...so im guessing it would cost more than 20 a month...id rather put that to wool and make stuff for babies i think!



> Itd be very lovely if i have ovulated
> 
> Got the financial advisor coming tonight so hopefully that'll be some good news and something we can concentrate on to take our minds off TTC!

Im sure you have :D BUT! NO point in worring now whether you did or didnt...I think its too late...eggy is on the move!

Good luck for tonight! Hopefully youll get some good news and can really start looking!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

I don't think I said lol I'm an accounts assistant (sounds more intellectual than it is lol) Maybe it's the keyboard and folders that does it lol 

That's it now either way we've done all we can this month! 

Oh and it went really really well!!!! Basically we can get a mortgage in about 10weeks once Simons done his 12wks with the agency and has got a permanent contract )))) so excited its actually happeneing and we can start liking seriously now )) eeeeeekkkkk!!!! Lol that's 2 good things this month so FXed for the 3rd!! 

How's you today? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I don't think I said lol I'm an accounts assistant (sounds more intellectual than it is lol) Maybe it's the keyboard and folders that does it lol
> 
> That's it now either way we've done all we can this month!
> 
> Oh and it went really really well!!!! Basically we can get a mortgage in about 10weeks once Simons done his 12wks with the agency and has got a permanent contract )))) so excited its actually happeneing and we can start liking seriously now )) eeeeeekkkkk!!!! Lol that's 2 good things this month so FXed for the 3rd!!
> 
> How's you today? Xx

Does sound intellectual! All those figures too. Do you like it? Ever want to become the accountant? :D

They do say things come in threes chick! Great news about the mortgage advisor! Does Simon like his new job? When are going to start looking? All exciting!!

Im not too bad ta hun. Getting inpatient for the window to come around. That and I really want to try the preseed but dont want to use it before it will count since its so darn expensive and we tend to get active a lot during that week lol

How about you? Feeling any better today? 

x


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Does sound intellectual! All those figures too. Do you like it? Ever want to become the accountant? :D
> 
> They do say things come in threes chick! Great news about the mortgage advisor! Does Simon like his new job? When are going to start looking? All exciting!!
> 
> Im not too bad ta hun. Getting inpatient for the window to come around. That and I really want to try the preseed but dont want to use it before it will count since its so darn expensive and we tend to get active a lot during that week lol
> 
> How about you? Feeling any better today?
> 
> x

Yh it's alright it's just the people I'm not a fan of! Lol I had thought about it but it's lots of years at uni :-/

We can start looking straight away ) he does like it, it's not brill but it'll get us a mortgage ;-) 

It's certainly a waiting game chick! I'm not too bad ATM thank fully! Lol 

I'm Good thank on a right high ATM )) xx


----------



## teenah99

Had my ultrasound yesterday...Ick! I had it both ways. On my tummy and in my you know what. Double ick! It took a good 45- 1 hour for everything. Unfortunately, I am in another WAITING period, as my doctor has to deliver the results...and with my luck she'll force me to have another appointment, which will likely be 2-4 weeks out! LoL. I work in health care...everyday I work to improve access to care for patients, and I can't even solve my OWN ACCESS ISSUES! Ironic!

Status update:

cd 57 (whoa!) of a typically 31 day cycle. 14 dpo (the second recalculated O) BFN (sooooooooooo negative) today with FMU. :cry: No symptoms except for having a COMPLETE meltdown, BITCHY fight with DH last night that was seriously ALL MY FAULT. Like I totally freaked out and treated him horribly. Ugh. The worst part is that I realized I was wrong and felt even worse! Super ugh! Luckily he's a doll and totally forgave me...We even BD'd! Which is super exciting since we aren't really on the same page with it. I have a high drive, he has a low drive...it always has to be on his terms (duh) bc he has the erm..."equipment" required to participate. LoL. 

FX for good results from my ultrasound. 

Laura - OMG! YAY, YAY, YAY for the mortage news! The next 12 weeks will fly! Remember to not rush into a buy. Take your time and totally negotiate prices. NO ADJUSTIBLE RATE MORTGAGES, they NEVER work out for normal people. They are made for business people who flip houses. Get a nice long fixed rate mortgage. Also, look into first time home buyers programs, especially since you aren't married yet, there are programs (here in the States) that help you will closing costs and down payments.


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear about the horrible scan :-( but hopefully it'll give some good results! 

I know what you mean about sex drive its the same with us! He only seems really hornet when AF is here :-/ and that's a no no for us lol 

Thanks  in so excited now! We're gonna start looking seriously and start to view in a few weeks time ) eeeeek!!! Just hope like you said we'll get a bfp too  thanks for the advice, we're listening to everything ATM lol 

Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for your results xx


----------



## teenah99

And...the...results...are...

Normal, normal, normal "smooth and uniform, uterine lining within normal limits of thickness." 

So...this is good! However, it doesn't explain my weird absent AF! 

"AF...where are you?!"

LoL. Weird.

So...I guess, we wait...for nature to do its thing.

:coffee:


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for the normal results Hun :happydance: AF is def playing with you this time! 

What pg tests are you using? Mind you it's probs doesnt matter being this late. But....but.....but if your 14dpo, remember it took until 19dpo for Sarah with her BFP last year so all is not lost just yet, maybe you did ov late and caught the egg! Xx

Oh and I've been having sharp pains in one spot for about 2 hours now :-( xx


----------



## sarahuk

> Yh it's alright it's just the people I'm not a fan of! Lol I had thought about it but it's lots of years at uni :-/
> 
> We can start looking straight away ) he does like it, it's not brill but it'll get us a mortgage ;-)
> 
> It's certainly a waiting game chick! I'm not too bad ATM thank fully! Lol
> 
> I'm Good thank on a right high ATM )) xx

Im so glad you are on a high hun! That mean the symptoms of the UTI are easing off too yeah?

Nothing worse than working with not very nice people! Lot of office politics where you work?

You should do it! If its what you want! You could always do it part time, or some companies offer the chance to study while you work there dont they. Do yours? :D

I suppose thats the best way to look at it! Jobs are hard to come by these days with our ecomony. But it gives you that start to having your own lives as a family with baby coming soon..and he can start looking once the mortgage goes through etc for something he really wants!

x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday...Ick! I had it both ways. On my tummy and in my you know what. Double ick! It took a good 45- 1 hour for everything. Unfortunately, I am in another WAITING period, as my doctor has to deliver the results...and with my luck she'll force me to have another appointment, which will likely be 2-4 weeks out! LoL. I work in health care...everyday I work to improve access to care for patients, and I can't even solve my OWN ACCESS ISSUES! Ironic!
> 
> Status update:
> 
> cd 57 (whoa!) of a typically 31 day cycle. 14 dpo (the second recalculated O) BFN (sooooooooooo negative) today with FMU. :cry: No symptoms except for having a COMPLETE meltdown, BITCHY fight with DH last night that was seriously ALL MY FAULT. Like I totally freaked out and treated him horribly. Ugh. The worst part is that I realized I was wrong and felt even worse! Super ugh! Luckily he's a doll and totally forgave me...We even BD'd! Which is super exciting since we aren't really on the same page with it. I have a high drive, he has a low drive...it always has to be on his terms (duh) bc he has the erm..."equipment" required to participate. LoL.
> 
> FX for good results from my ultrasound.
> 
> Laura - OMG! YAY, YAY, YAY for the mortage news! The next 12 weeks will fly! Remember to not rush into a buy. Take your time and totally negotiate prices. NO ADJUSTIBLE RATE MORTGAGES, they NEVER work out for normal people. They are made for business people who flip houses. Get a nice long fixed rate mortgage. Also, look into first time home buyers programs, especially since you aren't married yet, there are programs (here in the States) that help you will closing costs and down payments.

That IS ironic hun! Im glad atleast though that you managed to get the ultrasound done and that now you might get some answers as to whats been going on and causing the witch to tease you. I had the scans internally with my tubal and its a weird feeling isnt it? Specially when they tilt for the ovaries!

Im sure everything will come back normal :thumbup:

Sorry to hear that you didnt have a good day with the moods. I guess its to be expected though. What with the long cycle your hormones are probably going nuts! It certainly wont be helping things. But also good that you had makeup :sex: with the other half! Its not easy when youre on different pages. My ex was low and I was high and it was always a sore point when I wanted to jump him. Lucky Matt is on the same page :)

I know it must be a frustrating place youre in atm specially with the bfns, but dont let it get you down. Keep that chin up and keep testing every other day :)

xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sorry to hear about the horrible scan :-( but hopefully it'll give some good results!
> 
> I know what you mean about sex drive its the same with us! He only seems really hornet when AF is here :-/ and that's a no no for us lol
> 
> Thanks  in so excited now! We're gonna start looking seriously and start to view in a few weeks time ) eeeeek!!! Just hope like you said we'll get a bfp too  thanks for the advice, we're listening to everything ATM lol
> 
> Hopefully you won't have to wait too long for your results xx

I swear they can smell it. Matt is a dog on heat when af comes around!!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> And...the...results...are...
> 
> Normal, normal, normal "smooth and uniform, uterine lining within normal limits of thickness."
> 
> So...this is good! However, it doesn't explain my weird absent AF!
> 
> "AF...where are you?!"
> 
> LoL. Weird.
> 
> So...I guess, we wait...for nature to do its thing.
> 
> :coffee:

Thats great news on the scan results! Wasnt so long to wait afterall!

Strange about the uterine thickness though. Its measured differently pre and post ovulation isnt it? Do they mean its normal as in...no evidence of being built up for a fertilized egg or do they mean normal as in...if you were 14dpo its the right thickness for that?

:shrug: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yay for the normal results Hun :happydance: AF is def playing with you this time!
> 
> What pg tests are you using? Mind you it's probs doesnt matter being this late. But....but.....but if your 14dpo, remember it took until 19dpo for Sarah with her BFP last year so all is not lost just yet, maybe you did ov late and caught the egg! Xx
> 
> Oh and I've been having sharp pains in one spot for about 2 hours now :-( xx

Lets cross fingers that its something burrowing in nice and deep! x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I went to work for then on the understanding I would go to college and do accounting but when it came to the suddenly couldn't afford it!! It's pretty much the only reason I went to them cause it's half an hours drive away :-( 

I bloody hope it is eggy burrowing it's got me curled up in bed and hurts when I stretch out :-( trying to sleep but the oh is sat next to me watching something on the iPad do it's right in my ear, really irritating and his bloody phone keeps going off, on silent but keeps vibrating!! I've considered goin and gettin in the other bed!!! :-( xx


----------



## sarahuk

So the company wanted you to do the qualifications...but then they couldnt afford to send you to do them? :dohh: Thats not good!! Id be jumping up and down atleast once a month saying you want the course!! In a way..they have kind of trapped you there chick!

Sometimes going to the other bed is just whats needed! I hope that he shut things off and that you got your rest. It sounds hopeful that you are having some weird feelings going on. If it gets any worse though, might be worth considering getting it checked out.

How is it today? x


----------



## Laura2806

Trapped until I've got the mortgage or bump then I'm off lol 

Slight pain today in the same place but after I had a wee about an hour ago I've got this burning sensation again like how my water infections start and the antibiotics ran out yesterday :-( looks like another call to the doctors on my lunch :-( 

Yay!! How's you today? Xx


----------



## teenah99

Damn...UTI's are crazy! I've only had one once when I was 14 and it suuuuuuuuucked! You feel like you have to pee every three seconds! and it HURTS! 

Today: Mood=whatever, body image=down in the dumps. I didn't test today because I ran out of tests. Um...my CM is creamy (tmi lol), and aside from waking up super hot for the last two days, I have no real symptoms.

Sarah: You're questions are completely valid about my ultrasound! I think that I am going to call and request more information along with copies of the images. I don't feel like they really took a good look. 

Hmmmph!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Trapped until I've got the mortgage or bump then I'm off lol
> 
> Slight pain today in the same place but after I had a wee about an hour ago I've got this burning sensation again like how my water infections start and the antibiotics ran out yesterday :-( looks like another call to the doctors on my lunch :-(
> 
> Yay!! How's you today? Xx

You do right. Run as soon as!! Look at it this way...it will happen soon! You have the mortgate coming now you just need the bfp!

Aww chick...get to the doctors again. Maybe they will have your results back by then too?

Im not too bad. I feel like im taking good steps. Today i booked my hospital appointment to get myself checked over and ask for the blood tests. Couldnt get seen till 10th feb though. Ironically..thats the day this cycle is due to end. Maybe its a sign!!

x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Damn...UTI's are crazy! I've only had one once when I was 14 and it suuuuuuuuucked! You feel like you have to pee every three seconds! and it HURTS!
> 
> Today: Mood=whatever, body image=down in the dumps. I didn't test today because I ran out of tests. Um...my CM is creamy (tmi lol), and aside from waking up super hot for the last two days, I have no real symptoms.
> 
> Sarah: You're questions are completely valid about my ultrasound! I think that I am going to call and request more information along with copies of the images. I don't feel like they really took a good look.
> 
> Hmmmph!

Hey chickadee!

Nothing worse than needing to pee and having it hurt!!

Sorry to see youre not having a very happy day today honey :( Are you going to order any more tests? And dont worry about the tmi...say anything without worry here...we all have each others backs!

I would defo ask about that and get the extra information. It doesnt sound like they really told you much about anything. How are you supposed to know what to do atm when they just give you basic skimmed over information!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

I have this lovely lovely LOVELY friend called Pinky32. I told her to come say hi :) I hope she does...youll love her and she will fit in so well here :)

x


----------



## Laura2806

I called the docs and couldn't get in until Monday even for a phone consult! So i said I'll see how I go and if I need to go back call Monday! Bloody crap they are but the receptionist was lovely for once! 

I'd def get another opinion on your scan chick, they were like that with mine, just everything's fine!! 

I always feel awful about my body :-( apart from when we :sex: which is odd lol speaking of :sex: we just did it, I lay there for a bit then went to the bathroom, when I wiped the was kinda stringy blood :blush: :shrug: last time I got a bit of pink discharge after sex AF came the next day, but I'm not due until a week Monday...again :shrug: 

We are having weird things! Other than the pains I've had no other symptoms like I normally do, every month my body convinces me I'm pg the bang AF arrives, but this time just pains! 

Oh and pinky come along ) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and how did you go about booking a hosp apt? Who with and what for? Sorry for the questions :blush: lol xx


----------



## Pinky32

im here! im here! but im not reading 25 pages:nope:


----------



## Laura2806

Welcome lady 

I don't blame you there! There's lots of rambling in those 25 pages  how's you Hun? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

lol im just too lazy to read all that

im ok i think - im on 11DPO and had a bit of bleeding earlier so not too sure yet whats happening


----------



## Laura2806

:-( sucks doesn't it, I've got a feelin AF will arrive for me tomorrow :growlmad: I could be around that too but not sure


----------



## Pinky32

do you use opk's?


----------



## Laura2806

I tried! I did them for a week and got a positive of some strength or another every day but not in a pattern :-/ so I gave up, spoke to me doc and he said to not do them and just relax until we hit the 12month mark. If we hit it which FXed we won't. I just couldn't seem to get on with them :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

yeah their not for everyone - ive never had a true positive on them, just an "almost" lol

what about temping? how do you know when you;ve ov'd?


----------



## Laura2806

I tried temping this month, got a rise after a couple of days which I took as incorrect then another rise over 2days (cd17 & 18) then a drop of .4 and another rise over cd 20 & 21 so not sure if I even OVed at all. After the rises I got pains and cramps so I could have lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I called the docs and couldn't get in until Monday even for a phone consult! So i said I'll see how I go and if I need to go back call Monday! Bloody crap they are but the receptionist was lovely for once!
> 
> I'd def get another opinion on your scan chick, they were like that with mine, just everything's fine!!
> 
> I always feel awful about my body :-( apart from when we :sex: which is odd lol speaking of :sex: we just did it, I lay there for a bit then went to the bathroom, when I wiped the was kinda stringy blood :blush: :shrug: last time I got a bit of pink discharge after sex AF came the next day, but I'm not due until a week Monday...again :shrug:
> 
> We are having weird things! Other than the pains I've had no other symptoms like I normally do, every month my body convinces me I'm pg the bang AF arrives, but this time just pains!
> 
> Oh and pinky come along ) xx

Glad the receptionist was nice but sucks that you had to wait, specially with a possible infection! Do you have some kind of walkincenters down there at the hospitals? If it gets worse go there. UTIs can mess with your cycles and you dont want that!

I love it when doctors say everythings fine. No...clearly its NOT fine or I wouldnt be here for the damn scan! Teenah...stand your ground and demand answers!

The blood might just be blood that was sitting behind the cervix and was dislodged from the hummpy pummp. Ill be interesteds to see if you get any more..implantation possibly!

Its weird how every month we notice a whole lot of things. Its hard to know whats normal for us since for me atleast it seems to change each cycle! Ive grown to realise that an abundance of them or a lack of them doesnt mean much. Ive had more convincing cycles that I was preggo and turned out not to be, than the one cycle I actually was!

Yus...youre going to love her...shes wonderful! 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh and how did you go about booking a hosp apt? Who with and what for? Sorry for the questions :blush: lol xx

Doh! I meant doctors :D


----------



## sarahuk

Yus...Laura we arent sure about where she is in her cycle :) We think shes ovulated but not sure when...so we are playing the waiting game!

How is the bleeding now pinks? x


----------



## Laura2806

The local hospital just down the road has got a minor injuries I could go to if it gets worse, ATM it just external burning, paracetamol and it's eased off so FXed it's gone now. 

I'm expecting AF now as every time I get pink/red after sexy time AF is soon to follow, FXed this cycle is different as it seems a bit early, then again I had a 28 day cycle the one before last and tomorrow is cd28 :-( this makes me sad but as its another cycle gone its one more closer that sticky bean  

I'm bloody starving tonight and we had a Chinese at7!! Lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Doh! I meant doctors :D

 Makes sense now lol 



sarahuk said:


> Yus...Laura we arent sure about where she is in her cycle :) We think shes ovulated but not sure when...so we are playing the waiting game!
> 
> How is the bleeding now pinks? x

Just FXed for now! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

its hardly there sarah - a teenie tiny bit


----------



## sarahuk

Looking good for IB then :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Looking good for IB then :happydance:

im sooooooooooooooooo scared to go to bed tonight :nope:


----------



## Laura2806

Ditto :-( :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

without sounding rude - why are you scared to go to bed

im being ignorant because im too lazy to read 25 pages - sorry hun


----------



## Laura2806

Last time I had pink/red discharge after sex AF arrived the next day, But so far so good, normally takes a while after getting up tho :-( 

How are you today?


----------



## Pinky32

well i knew it was too god to be true - had a lovely implantation dip the other day and very very light watery spotting yesterday which i was hoping was IB but woke up this morning with full flow AF so that makes my last cycle 20 days with an LP of 11 days!

Im just so fed up with my cycles :cry:

Laura - do you think your bd'ing is a bit too rough


----------



## Laura2806

:hugs: sorry to hear hunni :-( how long have you been trying?

I don't think so cause I've only had this twice now :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

I came off bc in july/aug so not long compared to others, just hard to keep staying positive each month - its draining


----------



## Laura2806

Same here I came of end of June. Ive decided to stop doing opks and just temp for while now I need to relax about it all cause stressing won't help me. I've had cycles 28 days long and ones 47 days! 

Are you def ov'ing? Very Lucky to even know that if you are Hun


----------



## Pinky32

I had my first ever EWCM on CD8 and did an OPK and got an "almost", then on CD9 got more EWCM and a positive OPK and then ff confirmed it on my chart with crosshairs

All my fertility charts, going on past cycles, said that i would ov on 25th jan so i was 16 days early!

My shortest cycle was 16 days and my longest was 53 days


----------



## Laura2806

Wow that is early! Go you for ov'ing tho :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

lol

its about all my bodys doing right though


----------



## Laura2806

I don't even think mines doing that! :-(


----------



## Pinky32

thats why i starting temping and using opk's

before jan cycle i had no idea when it was happening or if it was happening


----------



## Laura2806

I started this cycle too, OPKs, well for over a week I was getting positives and no temp dip/rise so I was none the wiser. I asked the doc and he said not to bother with OPKs and just relax so that's the approach I'm taking until this June hopefully won't need to wait that long tho


----------



## Pinky32

June is a long time to wait though


----------



## Laura2806

Yep. 

Got buying a house to keep us occupied tho, I can't do much more other than wait


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh new house - yes that will keep you occupied lol


----------



## Laura2806

Not only new house, first house!! If you ignore renting for 9months lol 

And I plan on making a patchwork quilt to entertain me lol


----------



## Pinky32

oh how lovely - i rent and lived in same flat for 12 years and i can do what i want to it but its not the same as your own

how exciting!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

It's just nice to have your own space tho, I loved having our owlil house but when we got engaged we decided we wanted to buy so moved in with my folks which is great but it's not the same. 

The main reason I wanted to buy tho was so we could decorate our first nursery as we couldn't dec where we were, your lucky you can Hun


----------



## Pinky32

awwww thats so sweet!

my landlord has only been here once in 12 years so prob cant remember what it looks like anyway lol


----------



## Laura2806

Haha probably not!! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> I came off bc in july/aug so not long compared to others, just hard to keep staying positive each month - its draining

It doesnt matter hun if youve been trying 2 months, 5 months, 6 months or as many months as I have. Its still the most emotionally draining experience when the bitch creeps up on us.

I am truly sorry that this happened to you today :( We are all here for you sweetie and today is going to be a horrible day yes, but we will make it through to tomorrow. :hugs:

I know this cycle sounds short, BUT, Id try and view it tomorrow as a positive step forward on regulating your cycles. Youve gone from erratic cycles to having a near perfect LP. You just happened to OV early this month.

Its improvement on the months before :thumbup:




> All my fertility charts, going on past cycles, said that i would ov on 25th jan so i was 16 days early!

The probolem with FF is that it goes just off the numbers and not on the circumstances. With unregulated cycles its going to just average out the lot and give you that number to work on. This is the thing I hate about the Pill since it can really mess things up. Its going to be hard to know what your true cycles are. However...you have a LP to go off from this month (Since tou know when yo ovulated), and it tends to only shift by a day or two. I say start with the OPKs early again this cycle to see when the surge is, and then when you get it confirmed take the due date to be 11 days after that for the LP. Atleast till we get more of an idea about your cycles.



> I started this cycle too, OPKs, well for over a week I was getting positives and no temp dip/rise so I was none the wiser. I asked the doc and he said not to bother with OPKs and just relax so that's the approach I'm taking until this June hopefully won't need to wait that long tho

Its possible that you surge quite high and the opks you were using are too sensitive and thus keep picking up the levels and giving false positives when youve already had the surge. If you are still wondering whether youre ovulating, you =could= be naughty and try a different type of opk for this next cycle, specially if its driven you nuts not knowing whats happened this cycle :D



> And I plan on making a patchwork quilt to entertain me lol

And we expect regular picture updates!

I started my new crochet project last night too! :happydance:



> my landlord has only been here once in 12 years so prob cant remember what it looks like anyway lol

You know what this tells me? Youre the best tenent ever!



So...tomorrow marks DDay for me tomorrow with my first opk. Expect pictures to go up, since ive never had a surge before! Im hoping I get one inthe next week! Starting the preseed tomorrow too :blush: Excited to see how it all works out this month with the preseed AND the opking. Can only help!

So im gettig nervous waiting for OV. Always do. Started my new crochet blanket for my mate as a distraction. I made the mistake of spending ages looking at baby stuff to make and totally depressed myself. SO, thought id make a large blanket for her so that she can snuggle with it, and when baby comes she can use it to wrap them both up while feeding (Since its double bed sized when done). It will keep me entertained for a couple of months I suppose!

Other than that..life is uneventful atm :shrug: 

Hope you ladies are ok, and that youre ok Teenah, that you dont get any more signs of af Laura, and that Pinks you can feel all my hugs being sent over to you hun. Lean on us if you need to rant and let it all out...we have you :hugs:


xxx


----------



## Laura2806

to be honest waiting hasnt been all that bad until now, still no other signs, light cramps but nothing compared to what ive been having. 

i love looking at baby stuff!! makes me more excited and i feel ive given myself a headstart on choosing furniture and bedding :) 

now youve got me tempted to go buy a diff brand, maybe clear blue? my friend works for boots in their labs so gets discount ;) 

i might go buy material this week :D

just made a gorgeous gingerbread loaf cake!! mmmmmmmmmm its lush just needs a dollop of ginger ice cream!!!
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-7.jpg

this makes me happy!! lol 

woohoo for the blanket:) xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi everyone just wanted to pop back to c how everyone was doing? Hope ur still staying positive. there s quite alot to read through since I last bn on here. I've had no other symptoms sadly. I've ada tight feeling on my left side and a dull ache in my bk to the left. I ad alot of creamy cm yest but I dont know whether this is a sign. I do feel different to last cycle but that could b because my cycles are getting more 'normal'. 

What do u think ladies?


----------



## Laura2806

welcome back huni :)

sounds promising chick, what dpo are you now? 

either way normal cycles are good chick :) fxed for you!

oh and bells likes cake too!!
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-8.jpg


----------



## kt1988

Oh that cake looks lush hun, I must av bn writing my post wen u posted that. Ur doggies cute too!aww! I think im 5dpo judging I ov wen I ad ewcm? I'm jus trying to stay chilled about it all hopefully it will come quicker then. Hows ur cycle going?


----------



## Laura2806

it was lol i do love baking :) makes me smile!

its ok i im AF is due a week monday roughly. ive found staying chilled has helped me loads this past week. i hope it helps you too hunni.

off to my friends daughters first birthday at wacky warehouse soon :) cant wait it means cuddles with my gorgeous godson Harvey (her older brother soon to be 2!!) and beautiful Amy- Grace :) and i got to go shopping for girly clothes lol


----------



## sarahuk

> to be honest waiting hasnt been all that bad until now, still no other signs, light cramps but nothing compared to what ive been having.

Thats great news!!! Shes staying away which is good. Do you have any idea if/when you might test? I know its hard to answer when you dont know where your cycle is but still!



> now youve got me tempted to go buy a diff brand, maybe clear blue? my friend works for boots in their labs so gets discount

Which ones were you using? Ive heard good things about the frers, but then a lot swear by the clearblue smiley faces too. Whichever you buy, google access diagnostics cos they are the cheapest i found the clearblues and the frers when i was looking around. I do think you could do with trying another type though. It might just have been that brand was too sensitive like I said...be better for you if you knew where you were..or even if you just temp. Temping is quick and relaxing way to know if you ovulated or not

Your dog = heaven. She is so darn cute :D

MAN that cake has me DROOLING lady!!! Now im jealous!

*Hey KT!* I think its hard to say since symptoms are so hit and miss. But either way, its damn good that youre feeling more consistent with your cycles chicka!


----------



## Laura2806

I'm gonna try and stick it out until next tues and if no AF by then I'll test so still over a week away lol 

I was just using some off eBay so ill have a look around at others for if AF arrives ;-) I don't like to jinx things so I don't but tampons or anything else until I need to lol 

You wouldn't call her cute when she barks for a wee at 3am :-( lol Shea adorable when she sleeps!! 

I shall post you some cake ;-) xx


----------



## Laura2806

For you Sarah

Bless at her best ;-) x
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-9.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:
 

> I'm gonna try and stick it out until next tues and if no AF by then I'll test so still over a week away lol
> 
> I was just using some off eBay so ill have a look around at others for if AF arrives ;-) I don't like to jinx things so I don't but tampons or anything else until I need to lol
> 
> You wouldn't call her cute when she barks for a wee at 3am :-( lol Shea adorable when she sleeps!!
> 
> I shall post you some cake ;-) xx

Lol, our cycles dont match! Ill be hitting the 2ww as youre due to come out of it (with a bfp!). 

Yeah have a look. The frer and clearblue are expensive but do the trick. The beauty about the cb is that you just wait for that smiley...but then a good friend of mine recommended the frer because they seem to show a good positive when its positive. 

I reckon try a different brand before giving up on them completely. Its what im doing this month too...you had a bunch of positives and I only had halfway lines rofl...


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> For you Sarah
> 
> Bless at her best ;-) x
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-9.jpg

EEEEEEK!!!! Me and Matt are both sat here "AWWWWWING" at this picture! She really is so darn cute. ITs funny but I just said to matt, She reminded me of my Moo in this picture. Shes half jack russel half border collie, but i can now see why some people think shes got some staff in here.

What you think? Sisters from another mother? :D



I also had to share this one...just to show you how she likes to sleep every night...Cute...until she starts sucking her tongue like a dummy..drives you wappy after a while!!


----------



## Laura2806

Lol yh we're two weeks apart!! 

I'll have a mooch around if AF arrives, I've just woke up and have cramps so don't want to go for a wee, but the cramps could be cause I really need a wee lol I'll have to wait to find out cause I've just heard mum get in the shower lol

Your Moo def looks like a staffy with long legs lol What I want to know is how a jack Russell and boarder managed to bread?! Lol saying that when my nan bread her springer spaniel with a lady springer he had to stand on a plank of wood cause he was only dinky lol 

that's so cute about sucking her tongue  Bella has recently discovered dreaming :-/ lol kicked her out last night so she slept in my folks room hehe

I hope I leave with a BFP and then you can join me with one in two weeks ;-)

How are you today? We're off to a wedding fayre ))) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well first wee = no AF 

Went and had my lucky charms for breakfast and had another wee before getting in the shower and boom there she is :-( not overly painful ATM but that will change in an hour or two :-( FXed for everyone else xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Well first wee = no AF
> 
> Went and had my lucky charms for breakfast and had another wee before getting in the shower and boom there she is :-( not overly painful ATM but that will change in an hour or two :-( FXed for everyone else xx

awwwww laura - im soooo sorry hunny :hug:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lol yh we're two weeks apart!!
> 
> I'll have a mooch around if AF arrives, I've just woke up and have cramps so don't want to go for a wee, but the cramps could be cause I really need a wee lol I'll have to wait to find out cause I've just heard mum get in the shower lol
> 
> Your Moo def looks like a staffy with long legs lol What I want to know is how a jack Russell and boarder managed to bread?! Lol saying that when my nan bread her springer spaniel with a lady springer he had to stand on a plank of wood cause he was only dinky lol
> 
> that's so cute about sucking her tongue  Bella has recently discovered dreaming :-/ lol kicked her out last night so she slept in my folks room hehe
> 
> I hope I leave with a BFP and then you can join me with one in two weeks ;-)
> 
> How are you today? We're off to a wedding fayre ))) xx

I wish I could put a pause on for two weeks then...then we could compare notes every day! lol

WOOOT for the fact that you went for a wee and no AF! The thing is you could be cramping for various reasons. Like you said, youve had an infection which is going to be uncomfy, and implantation can be quite crampy too. Im still willing away the bitch though. Shes hit way too many of us this cycle if you ask me! She better be on strike for these next ones!

HAHAHA I have visions of your nan leading him up some steps!!! I guess mommy must have been the border collie and the JR was the horny little bugge who grabbed his chance while she was low!

I love it when they dream! And when they stretch their front legs when they are laid on their sides and they do this weird wiggle rofl..atleast mine does! Shes obviously VERY much loved chick. Every picture ive seen of her she looks so happy and cute. You should get a cute picture of you two together!

I hope you leave with that too chick! I hope in 2 and a half weeks ill be celebrating, but after soooo many cycles I guess I go into it apprehensively lol

Wedding Fayre! Youll have to tell us all about any inspiration it brought when you get back! 

Im good ta chick. I feel like im on top of things now. Today is my official start to the opks to try and find my surge, and I also tried the preseed last night :rofl: wanted to see how it was before it counted if you know what I mean. Its not like lube at all. OH said afterwards it felt no different. Means I got it nice and high so I know how to do the same tomorrow now! IF it helps, Ill take it!! 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Well first wee = no AF
> 
> Went and had my lucky charms for breakfast and had another wee before getting in the shower and boom there she is :-( not overly painful ATM but that will change in an hour or two :-( FXed for everyone else xx

NO god damn it NO :(( How you holding up chick? Fcking witch...so tired of her atm shes hitting us all this cycle and I really hoped for someone to get their dream :(

Big :hugs: chick. If I were you, id grab a different brand of opks. Or actually, does this mean the first positive opk you had was actually right timing wise?

Hope youre ok hun...rant if you need too..we are here :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> awwwww laura - im soooo sorry hunny :hug:



Me too lady :( How are you today pinks? x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm not too bad now thanks ladies, it's never nice but it's another month closer to that sticky bean and it was a good 28day cycle so hopefully gettin more regu
AF now! 

How's are you ladies? 

The wedding show was lovely just me and my husband to be  Tonne have a look at all the venues now eeeekk exciting lol can you tell I'm someone who needs things to plan?? Lol

What did you say to google opk wise Sarah? I'm gonna have a look at getting some more for this month if they're not too expensive! 

Glad the pressed was ok, do you have to plan bd cause of putting it in? I think I'd feel weird putting it in :blush: 

How have your days been? Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Just had a quick look back and I did my very first opk of the month on cd10-13 then again 18-21 so it makes LP between 10 and 20 days i guess.

Sarah you've talked me into getting more opks lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hey ladies, is it weird that the only cramps I've been getting are in the same place I had pains a few days ago? Slightly to the left a few inches across from and low than my belly button? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'm not too bad now thanks ladies, it's never nice but it's another month closer to that sticky bean and it was a good 28day cycle so hopefully gettin more regu
> AF now!
> 
> How's are you ladies?
> 
> The wedding show was lovely just me and my husband to be  Tonne have a look at all the venues now eeeekk exciting lol can you tell I'm someone who needs things to plan?? Lol
> 
> What did you say to google opk wise Sarah? I'm gonna have a look at getting some more for this month if they're not too expensive!
> 
> Glad the pressed was ok, do you have to plan bd cause of putting it in? I think I'd feel weird putting it in :blush:
> 
> How have your days been? Xx

Thats a really good way to look at it Babe. It dont get much more textbook than 28 days! 

As for the OPKs, frer and CB tend to be expensive. Access Diagnostics do good ones though apparently. Im using their ultra sensitive ones atm but youd probably want the normal ones since you had so many positives last time. Defo worth trying different ones. Theres so many different companies that youre bound to find one that works!

Haha its good to plan since it will also give you a good distraction. When are you planning the wedding for? Matt and I have been engaged for two years earlier this month and weve made a deal that we will make sure that we will be married before any little one comes :)

You can pop it in up to 30 mins in advance I think. I didnt tbh. Matt always goes to the bathroom for teeth before sleep so I figured id get frisky and whapped it in and lets be honest, foreplay is way enough time. It did feel strange at first the idea of it..but its just like using a tampon, and there was no feeling to it at all. It wasnt one of those things where it comes out (sorry for the tmi!!) or feels really sticky afterwards. You dont notice it at ALL.

TMI warning - it must do its job good. I always notice the morning after sex that when ive been to the bathroom I feel...sticky, from the excess coming out overnight. But with the preseed there was nothing! 

The things we tell each other...!

My day was unentful. How about you ladies? Just been spending time with matt and have started a little side project for my mom.

Making her this:

https://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/image/image_2958.jpg

x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Just had a quick look back and I did my very first opk of the month on cd10-13 then again 18-21 so it makes LP between 10 and 20 days i guess.
> 
> Sarah you've talked me into getting more opks lol xx

Sorry! Dont tell your doctor!! I do think its important though if youre not sure what your cycle is doing. :) Maybe this cycle between us ladies we can figure out where you are and get an accurage LP :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hey ladies, is it weird that the only cramps I've been getting are in the same place I had pains a few days ago? Slightly to the left a few inches across from and low than my belly button? Xx

That is a bit strange! Im not sure chick...could it be that you had a little cyst maybe when you ovulated and its receeding? Sure its nothingto be concerned about though!


----------



## Laura2806

Hmm presets sounds good! Normally the morning after I feel really wet and have to pretty much run to the bathroom before its everywhere! Sorry tmi but thought I'd join in ;-) lol 

That looks lovely chick  

Gonna google the OPKs now! Lol I'm just hoping it stays at 28days now! FXed! 

The pains have now spread right across and my lower belly back :-( yay! Might have to get a sneaky massage out of the oh. Lol 

We're thinking next summer so starting to look at venues, the only thing is I don't want to be preggers for the big day, so if we book a date and get a BFP meaning I'll be large for the day we'll move the date I guess. But hopefully by the time book it, not until this summer I'm guessing, well have our BFP so will be able to buy a beautiful lil outfit for our little one  

It's starting to hit me that this wasn't my cycle :cry: I think I'm blocking it out a bit still. I just want our little one now :-( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ok so I'm also considering preseed! £12.99 ain't bad, gonna get me a thermometer from the site too as mine is just boots own, BUT I don't know which OPK to go for :-( please help!! 

One says advanced the other days ultra?!? :-(


----------



## Pinky32

the ultras are normally the ones at 10miu so they pick up hcg earliest


----------



## Pinky32

£12,99!!!!!! is that how much it costs wow! thats expensive


----------



## Laura2806

I thought it was more expensive than that, I really feel like I know nothing :-(


----------



## Pinky32

I hadnt looked into it but i assumed it would be cheaper - but then again, knowing that pple will buy it in the hope of getting preggy, they can charge anything


----------



## Laura2806

Yh guess so, Sarah said I probs don't need the really sensitive OPKs since I was gettin positives for over a week. 

ATM I feel like I'm puttin us through all
This stress and gettin nowhere :-(


----------



## Pinky32

awww hun your not alone - i know i def feel like that and im sure everyone does

i dont think theirs any difference in price with the opks is there?


----------



## Laura2806

Slight price diff but nothing major. I just don't know which OPKs are best with having all the positives etc x


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know hun, i only ever get "almost" positives


----------



## Laura2806

Well they were almosts but every test I took I was an almost :-/ 

You gotta love the fact we've been told constantly how easy it is get pregnant since sex ed at school yet the minute we start trying its the hardest thing in the world!


----------



## Pinky32

im thinking of just going out to a bar and getting drunk and pulling a random guy - seems to work for everyone i know


----------



## Laura2806

Haha very true!! The ones who aren't trying get preggers immediately!! 

Mind you it hurts that my brother and his fiancé never wanted children to the point that my brother doesn't know what to do with them and is mega awkward around babies yet they're 17wks :-( reckon they were tryin since a year ago sept but at our engagement August just gone (almost a year after starting TTC) she stood there whilst I was holding my friends baby saying it suited me and she didn't want kids, couldn't stand babies! I'm bitter about this I know but it just hurts. Call me a bitch if you like lol x


----------



## Pinky32

no i wouldnt call you that hun

it seems that everyone i know doesnt try to get preggy or didnt want to get preggy and they now all have kids

makes me want to scream


----------



## Laura2806

I'm with you there! Let's go scream and let it all out, mind you it'll all be back there in the morning :-( x


----------



## Pinky32

lol im with you there

i always feel negative in the evenings


----------



## Laura2806

Probably cause that's when we think, I'm pretty sure it's the only time of day I do think lol


----------



## Pinky32

lol i think your right

i dont live with my oh so get bored n lonely at nights


----------



## Laura2806

That'd drive me mad lol mind you he might aswell not be here some nights! We barely speak let alone touch each other some nights :-(


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww im sure its not that bad


----------



## Laura2806

Currently I'm lying on my side cause my back hurts but with my back to him cause if I lie facing/cuddling him I get eye strain watching tv :-( so hes just lying next to me while we watch Greys Anatomy lol 

Nah tbh it's lovely, we either cuddle or one of us is on the iPad house hunting lol


----------



## Pinky32

see! i didnt think it was that bad lol


----------



## Laura2806

Lol now we've got the dog between us!! Mind you he makes up for it during the night! He sleeps on my side of the bed cause his side is cold, it wouldn't be cold if he slept on it!! Lmao


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Yay I cheered you up :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

lol yeah you did thanks

i miss curling up with someone at night


----------



## Laura2806

It is the best part of having an oh

How come yours doesn't live with you? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Pinky32

yeah i miss those snuggles 

he lives elsewhere

he had a baby on friday :cry:


----------



## sweetspice

sarahuk said:


> We all have the down days and the depressions, the mood swings, the crazy up moments followed by the incredible lows. We are all right behind you chick :)
> 
> ITs easy to get so pessimistic at this stage. We are just trying to protect ourselves incase of a bad result...but dont let -all- the pma wash away...save a little honey!

I know this post is a bit old, but those words were powerful and beautiful. The downs, the ups....we are all in this together...:hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Oh hunni I'm sorry :-( :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

sweetspice said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> We all have the down days and the depressions, the mood swings, the crazy up moments followed by the incredible lows. We are all right behind you chick :)
> 
> ITs easy to get so pessimistic at this stage. We are just trying to protect ourselves incase of a bad result...but dont let -all- the pma wash away...save a little honey!
> 
> I know this post is a bit old, but those words were powerful and beautiful. The downs, the ups....we are all in this together...:hugs:Click to expand...

We are all in this together  and I honestly think we wouldn't get through the downs without each other knowing exactly where we are x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Oh hunni I'm sorry :-( :hugs: xx

thanks :hug:


----------



## Laura2806

I feel I need to change the subject but dont want to make it awkward or seem like I don't care :-/ so I just thought I'd write that anyway lol 

Oh and I really need a wee but am too comfy to get up! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

lol dont be silly - im in a difficult situation but dont want to make it awkward for people to talk to me


----------



## Pinky32

im sorry if ive made you feel awkward


----------



## Laura2806

No you haven't hun I didn't want to make you feel awkward or like I'm prying, if you need
To talk that's cool if not that's also cool  xx


----------



## Pinky32

no your not prying

but i do understand that it can make pple awkward - im used to it


----------



## Laura2806

One thing I've learnt in life is that other peoples opinions, as in outsiders, don't matter. Life is far to precious to worry about other people, it's short and it's a bitch, we fight everyday for the things and people we love and that fight is worth more than anything else in the world! Other than what the prize at the end ;-) x


----------



## Pinky32

part of me agrees and part of me doesnt

i know i shouldnt care what other pple think but i do


----------



## Laura2806

I know it's much easier said then done, I spend most of my life worrying what others think of me


----------



## Pinky32

I do too and i dont know why

whos to say that their oipiions are right so why do i care what they think of me


----------



## Laura2806

Exactly Hun! Right I think it's time to hide the money and bank card from my oh, take his lighter off him and go to bed. He plans on giving up smoking and has told me to do the above to help him! FXed it works lol 

Night chick and keep smiling xxx


----------



## Pinky32

lol good idea

night hun - sleep well xx


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo weighed myself this morning and I've lost 2.5lb this week and I only went the gym once!!  

How's everyone today? Xx


----------



## teenah99

Hey dolls,

I've missed alot over the weekend! Welcome Pinky! 

Status: CD 61...YES...61...of a like clockwork typically 31 day cycle. BFN yesterday. Ugh. JUST UGH!

I start another Business class tonight, so maybe that will keep my mind of TTC. Crochet is helping a ton! Sarah, that bag holder is adorable! Can you actually crochet the flower!? That is so complex! This weekend I learned to crochet two types of bunchy looking flowers using double crochet and slipstitches, a BOW (using basic single crochet), and a basic beanie (not done yet). Also I perfected my headbands! I made three with adornments, and gave one to a girl at work who doubted my ability to learn crochet! 

My husband loves the crochet habit as he likes having a little "wifey" who does domestic things. LoL.

I'm starved today. 

Laura - how's the dot? (what I call AF..."period" "." "dot" get it? :) )


----------



## Laura2806

No signs of dot or anything else yet chick? 

Not too bad thanks just feel urgh, heavy and achy but gonna work it away at the gym ;-) 

What class you doing? I think Simon likes that about me with the cooking lol I could eat a horse today too lol not good!! Mind you by the time I've been the gym it won't be too bad lol

Man I'm bored at work!! Lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hmm presets sounds good! Normally the morning after I feel really wet and have to pretty much run to the bathroom before its everywhere! Sorry tmi but thought I'd join in ;-) lol
> 
> That looks lovely chick
> 
> Gonna google the OPKs now! Lol I'm just hoping it stays at 28days now! FXed!
> 
> The pains have now spread right across and my lower belly back :-( yay! Might have to get a sneaky massage out of the oh. Lol
> 
> We're thinking next summer so starting to look at venues, the only thing is I don't want to be preggers for the big day, so if we book a date and get a BFP meaning I'll be large for the day we'll move the date I guess. But hopefully by the time book it, not until this summer I'm guessing, well have our BFP so will be able to buy a beautiful lil outfit for our little one
> 
> It's starting to hit me that this wasn't my cycle :cry: I think I'm blocking it out a bit still. I just want our little one now :-( xx

Haha yay! Glad im not the only one that has to do a little closed leg wiggle sometimes!! Its kinda nasty when you think about it though eh? lol. Wish it would just evaporate and not come back out lol.

Good luck with the opks! Im getting happy with mine. My line is starting to get a little darker so hopefully in a few days Ill get my first ever surge. Expect lots of happy dancing and pictures when it happens..i shall be very proud of my stick and shall forever frame it! 

Awwwww....hmm..now I want my LO at my wedding too! How cute would that be?! It sounds like it makes sense if you dont want to be pregnant at the wedding. My sister was with her daughter and she didnt feel well so...I can totally agree. I suppose as well it depends on how you want to get married. Matt wants to do the church thing, and I actually dont lol. I have anxiety around people in general, specially with eyes on me, so I would prefer something small and lowkey. But I guess Im going to have to compromise and so is he. All I do know is I want my honeymoon in sweden. His close friend of the family have a summer house on a gorgeous big lake there. Its such a romantic place, we went there on the day of matts dads funeral, to just spend the rest of the day honouring his dad by having fun. Could so see me sitting there on the veranda watching the sun go down over the lake..ahhhh...:cloud9:

It was bound to hit at some stage chick :( Big :hugs: I think its good that we go through the grief some though. We need to accept what just happened over the last cycle to still be able to give our heart and soul to it for the next. Its important that you let out your upset, and have a little cry if it helps. I do that, I give myseld CD1 every month to hit my low point and my "ffs is this EVER going to happen?" moments, but I dont let myself take the upset beyond that day. 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Ok so I'm also considering preseed! £12.99 ain't bad, gonna get me a thermometer from the site too as mine is just boots own, BUT I don't know which OPK to go for :-( please help!!
> 
> One says advanced the other days ultra?!? :-(

Yeah you want the advanced ones :)

Also if you put in aug15 I think it is, in the coupon box, it gives you 5% off. If it didnt work lemme know ill hunt out what it was, but sure it was that!

The preseed there is cheaper than anywher else. Most other places want 15.99 for it. This one comes with the aplicators too which is awesome!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> £12,99!!!!!! is that how much it costs wow! thats expensive

It is expensive :)

BUT...its a 40g tube with 9 applicators. They say to use 3gram every time you use it but its way too much.

Youre best off using 1 to 1.5 of it. So I dont think its too bad for around 40 applications :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh guess so, Sarah said I probs don't need the really sensitive OPKs since I was gettin positives for over a week.
> 
> ATM I feel like I'm puttin us through all
> This stress and gettin nowhere :-(

Sadly, this is how the journey is :( Those that desperately want it seem to have to work super hard when half the country have to look at a man and they are up the duff.

Its just a horrible game of chance and probability :( But keep focused on the end result rather than the inbetween frustrations. Youll get your baby, youll get somewhere! And all these things youre doing with the opks, the preseed, the temping..they all help you get a better idea of when you can increase those chances and probailities :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Well they were almosts but every test I took I was an almost :-/
> 
> You gotta love the fact we've been told constantly how easy it is get pregnant since sex ed at school yet the minute we start trying its the hardest thing in the world!

Ohhh well..if they werent blaring positives then...I think you could use either with no probs!

I didnt even get close to almost lol. Sorry ive youve already made this decision and told about it..im cathching up on the thread lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha very true!! The ones who aren't trying get preggers immediately!!
> 
> Mind you it hurts that my brother and his fiancé never wanted children to the point that my brother doesn't know what to do with them and is mega awkward around babies yet they're 17wks :-( reckon they were tryin since a year ago sept but at our engagement August just gone (almost a year after starting TTC) she stood there whilst I was holding my friends baby saying it suited me and she didn't want kids, couldn't stand babies! I'm bitter about this I know but it just hurts. Call me a bitch if you like lol x

Nothing bitchy about that. Its human nature. You crave and ache for something that you really want and its supopsed to hurt when someone talks to you like that as if its nothing.

Like pink says..its enough to make you want to scream.

And pinks...no drunk bar guy...you dont need it!! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lol now we've got the dog between us!! Mind you he makes up for it during the night! He sleeps on my side of the bed cause his side is cold, it wouldn't be cold if he slept on it!! Lmao

HAHAHAHA dont you just LOVE male logic? :D


----------



## sarahuk

sweetspice said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> We all have the down days and the depressions, the mood swings, the crazy up moments followed by the incredible lows. We are all right behind you chick :)
> 
> ITs easy to get so pessimistic at this stage. We are just trying to protect ourselves incase of a bad result...but dont let -all- the pma wash away...save a little honey!
> 
> I know this post is a bit old, but those words were powerful and beautiful. The downs, the ups....we are all in this together...:hugs:Click to expand...

Awww thanks honey...thats nice of you to say! Its what I tell myself every cycle. Think I might put it in my siggy to remind me! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> We all have the down days and the depressions, the mood swings, the crazy up moments followed by the incredible lows. We are all right behind you chick :)
> 
> ITs easy to get so pessimistic at this stage. We are just trying to protect ourselves incase of a bad result...but dont let -all- the pma wash away...save a little honey!
> 
> I know this post is a bit old, but those words were powerful and beautiful. The downs, the ups....we are all in this together...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We are all in this together  and I honestly think we wouldn't get through the downs without each other knowing exactly where we are xClick to expand...

Amen to that. You ladies have kept me so sane and so focused on what matters, rather than the journey to get there...that I wouldnt make it far through the days without you :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> no your not prying
> 
> but i do understand that it can make pple awkward - im used to it

Well can count me out of that, but you know that already! :hugs:

And Laura is awesome..she has my vote of confidence :) Youll be ok here with me and laura babes...we got you and are here for you :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Exactly Hun! Right I think it's time to hide the money and bank card from my oh, take his lighter off him and go to bed. He plans on giving up smoking and has told me to do the above to help him! FXed it works lol
> 
> Night chick and keep smiling xxx

Hope it worked!!

Is the infection better now? x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Woohoo weighed myself this morning and I've lost 2.5lb this week and I only went the gym once!!
> 
> How's everyone today? Xx

I think I gained 5lb by knowing you lost some and taking a look at myself and comfort eating a donut!!!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Hey dolls,
> 
> I've missed alot over the weekend! Welcome Pinky!
> 
> Status: CD 61...YES...61...of a like clockwork typically 31 day cycle. BFN yesterday. Ugh. JUST UGH!
> 
> I start another Business class tonight, so maybe that will keep my mind of TTC. Crochet is helping a ton! Sarah, that bag holder is adorable! Can you actually crochet the flower!? That is so complex! This weekend I learned to crochet two types of bunchy looking flowers using double crochet and slipstitches, a BOW (using basic single crochet), and a basic beanie (not done yet). Also I perfected my headbands! I made three with adornments, and gave one to a girl at work who doubted my ability to learn crochet!
> 
> My husband loves the crochet habit as he likes having a little "wifey" who does domestic things. LoL.
> 
> I'm starved today.
> 
> Laura - how's the dot? (what I call AF..."period" "." "dot" get it? :) )

YAY TEENAH!!!

You certainly keep us guessing on your updates girly!! 

So sorry that youve had another bfn :( This must be getting so darn frustrating for you. Havent they done a hcg blood work on you?

Oh glad to hear the crochet is going! How are you findint it? Yup, the flower is crocheted too! I havent made this particular one yet before but it looks easy enough.

GREAT work on all the things youve managed to make!!! Im so proud of you!! What are you going to make next? I think my OH is the same..he always comes over and gives me big hugs and kisses with a smile on his face when im doing it. Plus it helps that ive showed him a baby hat I plan to make thats the cutest thing ive ever seen and he ants me to make it.

ACtually..where is that picture of it....here it is.Look at how adorable this is!!!

https://images4.ravelrycache.com/uploads/cattybabbs/26626995/WR2103_project_medium2.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo the summer house sounds lovely!! Def sounds like a plan hunni, we're going for civil ceremony, I'm over it now and happy about the weight loss  

Preseed sounds good tho ill have to order some with my OPKs ;-) Not ordered yet lol 
Thats some replies, next page! Lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

My SIL said something really hurtful the other day, id got these cramps and she suggested ibuprofen, I said no cause I'd heard you shouldn't take whilst TTC, she turned round and said well what do you want more the pain to go away or a baby?!? I could have slapped her!! 

There is no such thing as male logic lol they have none in my experience!

Haha I'll let you know how the non smoking goes!! 

Infection seems better now thank you.

Awe hunni I gain by looking food which is why I was so shocked lol 

And that pic!! Wow it's stunning  I might start placing orders once I gt that BFP lol ;-) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oooo the summer house sounds lovely!! Def sounds like a plan hunni, we're going for civil ceremony, I'm over it now and happy about the weight loss
> 
> Preseed sounds good tho ill have to order some with my OPKs ;-) Not ordered yet lol
> Thats some replies, next page! Lol xx

Ye sorry its probably my fault...I tend to try and answer them separately since we arent a crazy fast speed thread :D Not like they are going to get lost!

I want a civil too. A part of me wants to do it over in sweden and get married by the water. But then that mans my family cant be there which is a bit poo!

My advice would be go for it. I know you and OH said u didnt like lubricant but was completely blown away by how much it wasnt like lube! Have you decided which opks to go with?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> My SIL said something really hurtful the other day, id got these cramps and she suggested ibuprofen, I said no cause I'd heard you shouldn't take whilst TTC, she turned round and said well what do you want more the pain to go away or a baby?!? I could have slapped her!!
> 
> There is no such thing as male logic lol they have none in my experience!
> 
> Haha I'll let you know how the non smoking goes!!
> 
> Infection seems better now thank you.
> 
> Awe hunni I gain by looking food which is why I was so shocked lol
> 
> And that pic!! Wow it's stunning  I might start placing orders once I gt that BFP lol ;-) xx

Erm...I probably WOULD have slapped her! What a horrid thing to say!!! Jeez....horrible person! Yup...I do take ibuprofen but generally only before OV. I did some reading about it since I suffer with chronic headaches pretty often, but it seemed a bit inconclusive. Some studies have said that the reason not to take it is because it can interfere with implantaiton. So Id probably skip it in the 2ww.

Youre right about the logic lol. Its like they just HAVE to do things in the wrong order or the long way around. Sometimes you have to wonder about them lol.

If I can master the hat babes..youll be getting one from me once you get that bfp if you genuinely like that hat! :mail::friends:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> We all have the down days and the depressions, the mood swings, the crazy up moments followed by the incredible lows. We are all right behind you chick :)
> 
> ITs easy to get so pessimistic at this stage. We are just trying to protect ourselves incase of a bad result...but dont let -all- the pma wash away...save a little honey!
> 
> I know this post is a bit old, but those words were powerful and beautiful. The downs, the ups....we are all in this together...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We are all in this together  and I honestly think we wouldn't get through the downs without each other knowing exactly where we are xClick to expand...
> 
> Amen to that. You ladies have kept me so sane and so focused on what matters, rather than the journey to get there...that I wouldnt make it far through the days without you :hugs:Click to expand...

the words sarah and sane i wouldnt put in the same sentance :rofl:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> no your not prying
> 
> but i do understand that it can make pple awkward - im used to it
> 
> Well can count me out of that, but you know that already! :hugs:
> 
> And Laura is awesome..she has my vote of confidence :) Youll be ok here with me and laura babes...we got you and are here for you :) xClick to expand...

thank you hunn :hug:



teenah99 said:


> Hey dolls,
> 
> I've missed alot over the weekend! Welcome Pinky!
> 
> Status: CD 61...YES...61...of a like clockwork typically 31 day cycle. BFN yesterday. Ugh. JUST UGH!
> 
> I start another Business class tonight, so maybe that will keep my mind of TTC. Crochet is helping a ton! Sarah, that bag holder is adorable! Can you actually crochet the flower!? That is so complex! This weekend I learned to crochet two types of bunchy looking flowers using double crochet and slipstitches, a BOW (using basic single crochet), and a basic beanie (not done yet). Also I perfected my headbands! I made three with adornments, and gave one to a girl at work who doubted my ability to learn crochet!
> 
> My husband loves the crochet habit as he likes having a little "wifey" who does domestic things. LoL.
> 
> I'm starved today.
> 
> Laura - how's the dot? (what I call AF..."period" "." "dot" get it? :) )

thank you teenah x


----------



## kt1988

hi ladies sorry to hear some of u have recieved af this month! im afraid my af is on its way :cry: ive got terrible af type cramps this evening and ive been v moody with my poor OH! ive had no symptoms for two days so im sure this must be af, im not a happy bunny this evening! it also means that if i ov when i had ewcm my luteul phase is very short!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> hi ladies sorry to hear some of u have recieved af this month! im afraid my af is on its way :cry: ive got terrible af type cramps this evening and ive been v moody with my poor OH! ive had no symptoms for two days so im sure this must be af, im not a happy bunny this evening! it also means that if i ov when i had ewcm my luteul phase is very short!

hi kt

how long is your LP normally? when due you think AF should be due?


----------



## kt1988

hiya, im not sure really, i am only on my third cycle since coming off bc. my first cycle was 28 days, second cycle 33 days. Unfortunately ive not been temping or using opk's so im also unsure of ov date. 

I had alot of cramping in my left ovary cd17-19 and wet cm, so i thought i ov. then on cd23 i had ewcm in the evening after previously drying up. (sorry if tmi) Im hoping i ov on cd17-19 so it doesnt put a downer on me havin a short lp.


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> hiya, im not sure really, i am only on my third cycle since coming off bc. my first cycle was 28 days, second cycle 33 days. Unfortunately ive not been temping or using opk's so im also unsure of ov date.
> 
> I had alot of cramping in my left ovary cd17-19 and wet cm, so i thought i ov. then on cd23 i had ewcm in the evening after previously drying up. (sorry if tmi) Im hoping i ov on cd17-19 so it doesnt put a downer on me havin a short lp.

its hard to say as just going by cm is not reliable enough, also not everyone gets ov pains

this is why we either temp or use opks as this confirms ov;ing so we know when to start panicing lol

my last cycle was only 20 days and my LP was 11 days


----------



## kt1988

Its so frustrating, me and oh thought wed try for a few months without anything. Hoping that being relaxed will help us concieve, however thats proving very difficult. i think ill temp next cycle and maybe use opks hopefully well have more luck. even better luck would to have a bfp next couple of days!!!! cant cit with this achey belly mind. 

Thank for your advice.


----------



## sarahuk

> the words sarah and sane i wouldnt put in the same sentance

Damn you hun....atleast let me pretend im normal!! :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> hi ladies sorry to hear some of u have recieved af this month! im afraid my af is on its way :cry: ive got terrible af type cramps this evening and ive been v moody with my poor OH! ive had no symptoms for two days so im sure this must be af, im not a happy bunny this evening! it also means that if i ov when i had ewcm my luteul phase is very short!

I think it might be time to temp or do opks Kt. You need to know how long exactly your cycles are, especially the LP. If it is ideed short then you may have a LP Defect that the docs can sort out. 

Sorry to hear the witch is on her way :( x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Its so frustrating, me and oh thought wed try for a few months without anything. Hoping that being relaxed will help us concieve, however thats proving very difficult. i think ill temp next cycle and maybe use opks hopefully well have more luck. even better luck would to have a bfp next couple of days!!!! cant cit with this achey belly mind.
> 
> Thank for your advice.

Yeah id definitely recommend it. Even if you just temp, which I dont consider as something "un-relaxed" if you know what I mean :) Its good to have a relaxed approach to ttc to keep the stress down, but on the other hand, missing the really fertile days is only going to cause more stress in the long run :)


----------



## kt1988

yes that very true, lets hope im still in for this month but if not ill try temping and opks. my af cramping has gone now its so wierd! living in limbo like this is causing me stress alone so surely temping will be more relaxing!!! ha!


----------



## sarahuk

Nothing worse than limbo :( It always teases you too with lovely symptoms! 

Lets hope the witch stays away for good reasons then...crossing everything for you!


----------



## kt1988

thanks laura, i hope so. I'm going to take it day by day! ill keep you updated!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> the words sarah and sane i wouldnt put in the same sentance
> 
> Damn you hun....atleast let me pretend im normal!! :wacko:Click to expand...

ok ok o k i'll let you PRETEND to be normal :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Ye sorry its probably my fault...I tend to try and answer them separately since we arent a crazy fast speed thread :D Not like they are going to get lost!
> 
> I want a civil too. A part of me wants to do it over in sweden and get married by the water. But then that mans my family cant be there which is a bit poo!
> 
> My advice would be go for it. I know you and OH said u didnt like lubricant but was completely blown away by how much it wasnt like lube! Have you decided which opks to go with?

 Yh I'm gonna get some opks, a better thermometer and some pressed, I told the oh about and he say too much, I might buy it and sneak it in and see if he can tell the difference ;-) 

By the water sounds nice but it wouldn't be the same without your fam, how far is stratford from you? 



sarahuk said:


> Erm...I probably WOULD have slapped her! What a horrid thing to say!!! Jeez....horrible person! Yup...I do take ibuprofen but generally only before OV. I did some reading about it since I suffer with chronic headaches pretty often, but it seemed a bit inconclusive. Some studies have said that the reason not to take it is because it can interfere with implantaiton. So Id probably skip it in the 2ww.
> 
> Youre right about the logic lol. Its like they just HAVE to do things in the wrong order or the long way around. Sometimes you have to wonder about them lol.
> 
> If I can master the hat babes..youll be getting one from me once you get that bfp if you genuinely like that hat! :mail::friends:

I just looked away and didnt answer her! I couldn't have. Tbh I don't like painkillers at all, the old ones that work for me are and in and I think that's probs a bit much whilst TTC, probs not but I'll stick it out ;-) 

Ok god he went the longest way to the wedding show, it drives me mad at times lol bless him! 

Naawww thanks :flower: The hat is gorgeous hunni ;-) 

So a very good bit on news today! My nan wanted me to call in on my way home from work, and they told me not to worry about paying my car loan back (about£5,000!) as my brothers moving into my grandmas house and paying less for rent etc they want to help us out by writing my loan off :') but then they told me my brothers gotta take their dog back to the dogs trust cause she's getting rea
Ly destructive, dug a whole in the carpet whilst in her crate and has cut her face doing so :-( I'm sooooo angry with them cause she's a beautiful pup (8-9months) who just needs some training, the poor thing must be so stressed, she can obviously sense the baby and now moving home. I'm livid with them cause the poor thing needed a forever home from a pup and they had her knowing they were TTC! How effing selfish!!!!!!!


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr that's my rant over!

kT sorry to hear AF is on her way :-( get some opks hunni xxx


----------



## Pinky32

wow what great news about the loan - that free's you up abit i bet and one less thing to worry about

im sorry to hear about the puppy - we got both our dogs from animal shelters but because we knew we didnt have the time to train puppys,we got dogs aged 4 yrs old

its not fair to get a puppy if your not willing to put the time in to train them


----------



## Laura2806

I'm so angry with them it's not fair on the poor dog :-(


----------



## Pinky32

our last dog charley had been abused as a puppy, we became his third owners and he was only 4 when we got him

it took him about 3 years before he would let us run our hands down his back and onto his tail - we had been told about his cigarette burns under his chins but we werent told that they broke his tail which we only noticed when we bathed him

he was the kindest, soppiest, huggable doggy ive ever known - he was a labradoodle and he died about 3 years ago as he had a tumour but he was a massive part of my life and i still get upset when i think of him


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> thanks laura, i hope so. I'm going to take it day by day! ill keep you updated!

Please do!


----------



## Laura2806

Awww hunni I know what you mean :-( my aunties dog died last night and I remember when they had her as a pup, she was such a placid dog :-( we lost ours about 6yeara ago and it's still upsetting now, they are a huge part of the family!


----------



## Pinky32

our life revolved around him - anywhere we went, charley went

i used to work with my mum and charley used to come too - he loved it, all the old ladies in the area used to come in daily to give him a cuddle and a treat


----------



## Laura2806

It really is horrible isn't it :-( 

Mind you I was sad last night, was getting Frankie (my crested geckos) bowl to feed her and found she'd filled it with substrate (bark) and laid 2 eggs?!?! Unfertilised tho and they were huge! I felt really sorry her having laid them but won't get anything from them :-( my poor lil lady lost her friend 3weeks ago too :-(


----------



## sarahuk

> Yh I'm gonna get some opks, a better thermometer and some pressed, I told the oh about and he say too much, I might buy it and sneak it in and see if he can tell the difference ;-)

Do it!! With the smallest application he wont know the difference! We didnt, even after my malfunction with it last night lol. Accidentally hit the plunger and squirted it all over myself instead of where it was meant too. Attempt no2 and my fingers were slippy cos of the messed up attempt and I only got it half ways :brat: Either way...OH said it still didnt feel like lube so hes now a massive fan of it lol.


> how far is stratford from you?

Since my geography skills are super amazing, I did a google search...82 miles!



> I'm livid with them cause the poor thing needed a forever home from a pup and they had her knowing they were TTC! How effing selfish!!!!!!!

Its GREAT news about your loan!! This part...not so great though. It is pretty selfish. Even the most destructive of dog can be brought around with the right care and attention. The springer destroyed everything in sight up until being 2, but he slowed down a lot with the training, and was completely free of it for the most part at 2 years old. I would never have taken on Moo (I knew I was ttc then too) if I wasnt prepared for the double responsibility. Its so sad :( Too many dogs lose their homes for silly reasons :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

> im sorry to hear about the puppy - we got both our dogs from animal shelters but because we knew we didnt have the time to train puppys,we got dogs aged 4 yrs old
> 
> its not fair to get a puppy if your not willing to put the time in to train them

Agreed! Mind you, after seeing so many dogs needing forever homes I dont think I could get a puppy ever again. Moo is the sweetest of hearts and I wonder if its because she had such a horrible start in life that she knows how good and spoiled her life is now. Matt and I are hoping once we move that we can become foster parents for the local dog sanctuary and take in some of the older dogs that noone wants for their twilight years. They need love too.


----------



## sarahuk

> our last dog charley had been abused as a puppy, we became his third owners and he was only 4 when we got him
> 
> it took him about 3 years before he would let us run our hands down his back and onto his tail - we had been told about his cigarette burns under his chins but we werent told that they broke his tail which we only noticed when we bathed him
> 
> he was the kindest, soppiest, huggable doggy ive ever known - he was a labradoodle and he died about 3 years ago as he had a tumour but he was a massive part of my life and i still get upset when i think of him

I just burst into tears hearing about him :( What a poor little soul. Sounds like he found gold with you and your mom and lived out the rest of his life with lots of love and tlc.

Have you thought about getting a dog Charlotte? :)


----------



## sarahuk

> Awww hunni I know what you mean my aunties dog died last night and I remember when they had her as a pup, she was such a placid dog we lost ours about 6yeara ago and it's still upsetting now, they are a huge part of the family!

Awww chick im so sorry :(( :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

> Mind you I was sad last night, was getting Frankie (my crested geckos) bowl to feed her and found she'd filled it with substrate (bark) and laid 2 eggs?!?! Unfertilised tho and they were huge! I felt really sorry her having laid them but won't get anything from them my poor lil lady lost her friend 3weeks ago too

Awww thats sad :( Poor Frankie :( Will you get her a new mate?


----------



## teenah99

HOLY EWCM! 

I felt a bit crampy since this morning...so I was hoping to get AF. I have felt like I am starting (wet drippy feeling) so I went to the bathroom...and guess what!? FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE BEING OFF the PILL, I have EWCM!!! No question! It stretched an inch and everything! Gross I know. BUT! Yay! This is good, right?! I mean, I hope! I've thought that I've had fertile CM but it's been watery to creamy, this is EWCM!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

I ordered it lol so we'll see if he notices ;-) should arrive tomorrow! 

Was gonna suggest a place in Stratford lol

I totally agree! Our cassie was 4 before she was allowed the run of the house while we're out! But we never have up on her . 

Aww that's lovely hunni :') 

I couldn't believe it about poo Beauty :-( sadly missed x

I'm really tempted to get Frankie a friend now, she seems to be tryin to watch tv and was the one who always wanted to be with Riff-Raff all the time, dunno wha to do :-( xx


----------



## Laura2806

teenah99 said:


> HOLY EWCM!
> 
> I felt a bit crampy since this morning...so I was hoping to get AF. I have felt like I am starting (wet drippy feeling) so I went to the bathroom...and guess what!? FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE BEING OFF the PILL, I have EWCM!!! No question! It stretched an inch and everything! Gross I know. BUT! Yay! This is good, right?! I mean, I hope! I've thought that I've had fertile CM but it's been watery to creamy, this is EWCM!!!!!

Woohoo that's awesome hunni  go you and your ewcm!!! When did you come off the pill? Have done an OPK today? Xx


----------



## teenah99

Laura2806 said:


> teenah99 said:
> 
> 
> HOLY EWCM!
> 
> I felt a bit crampy since this morning...so I was hoping to get AF. I have felt like I am starting (wet drippy feeling) so I went to the bathroom...and guess what!? FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE BEING OFF the PILL, I have EWCM!!! No question! It stretched an inch and everything! Gross I know. BUT! Yay! This is good, right?! I mean, I hope! I've thought that I've had fertile CM but it's been watery to creamy, this is EWCM!!!!!
> 
> Woohoo that's awesome hunni  go you and your ewcm!!! When did you come off the pill? Have done an OPK today? XxClick to expand...

I took my last pill on September 20th, 2011. So...It's been 4 months. I'm not doing OPKs this cycle, bc it's still last cycle! LoL. Still no AF. I'm on cd62 :(

Anyhow, you should post pics of your babies! I want to see the lizzies and other cuties. 

P.S. Any positive OPKs yet?


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> HOLY EWCM!
> 
> I felt a bit crampy since this morning...so I was hoping to get AF. I have felt like I am starting (wet drippy feeling) so I went to the bathroom...and guess what!? FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE BEING OFF the PILL, I have EWCM!!! No question! It stretched an inch and everything! Gross I know. BUT! Yay! This is good, right?! I mean, I hope! I've thought that I've had fertile CM but it's been watery to creamy, this is EWCM!!!!!

Teenah thats GREAT news!!! Is it possile then that AF ISNT late and that youve just had delayed ovulation? Strange turn of events...GOOD turn of events though! Its a shame you dont have an OPK handy to see if its peaking!

IF I were you lady id get BDing just incase!! YAY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I ordered it lol so we'll see if he notices ;-) should arrive tomorrow!
> 
> Was gonna suggest a place in Stratford lol
> 
> I totally agree! Our cassie was 4 before she was allowed the run of the house while we're out! But we never have up on her .
> 
> Aww that's lovely hunni :')
> 
> I couldn't believe it about poo Beauty :-( sadly missed x
> 
> I'm really tempted to get Frankie a friend now, she seems to be tryin to watch tv and was the one who always wanted to be with Riff-Raff all the time, dunno wha to do :-( xx

Great!!! Did you get any opks? :D Im betting he wont notice! As for the application...take it easy if youre going with the applicators...I do it laying down because its easier that way but dont tip the applicator down (if you know what I mean) or it will blob all over you like me last night!!

Stratford is a good idea! Wish it had the swedish summers though lol :sulk:

Sounds like Frankie is a bit lonely...get her a pal! Who knows..maybe youll have little babies there too!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

teenah99 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teenah99 said:
> 
> 
> HOLY EWCM!
> 
> I felt a bit crampy since this morning...so I was hoping to get AF. I have felt like I am starting (wet drippy feeling) so I went to the bathroom...and guess what!? FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE BEING OFF the PILL, I have EWCM!!! No question! It stretched an inch and everything! Gross I know. BUT! Yay! This is good, right?! I mean, I hope! I've thought that I've had fertile CM but it's been watery to creamy, this is EWCM!!!!!
> 
> Woohoo that's awesome hunni  go you and your ewcm!!! When did you come off the pill? Have done an OPK today? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I took my last pill on September 20th, 2011. So...It's been 4 months. I'm not doing OPKs this cycle, bc it's still last cycle! LoL. Still no AF. I'm on cd62 :(
> 
> Anyhow, you should post pics of your babies! I want to see the lizzies and other cuties.
> 
> P.S. Any positive OPKs yet?Click to expand...

That's great hunni  nice and quick, I was hoping for 4-5 months and I'm now on month 7 still with no ewcm :-( 

Check out pages 24 and 39 I think it as now, there's pics there ;-) xx


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I ordered it lol so we'll see if he notices ;-) should arrive tomorrow!
> 
> Was gonna suggest a place in Stratford lol
> 
> I totally agree! Our cassie was 4 before she was allowed the run of the house while we're out! But we never have up on her .
> 
> Aww that's lovely hunni :')
> 
> I couldn't believe it about poo Beauty :-( sadly missed x
> 
> I'm really tempted to get Frankie a friend now, she seems to be tryin to watch tv and was the one who always wanted to be with Riff-Raff all the time, dunno wha to do :-( xx
> 
> Great!!! Did you get any opks? :D Im betting he wont notice! As for the application...take it easy if youre going with the applicators...I do it laying down because its easier that way but dont tip the applicator down (if you know what I mean) or it will blob all over you like me last night!!
> 
> Stratford is a good idea! Wish it had the swedish summers though lol :sulk:
> 
> Sounds like Frankie is a bit lonely...get her a pal! Who knows..maybe youll have little babies there too!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yep got some opks too  I can see this pressed could get messy! Lol looking forward to it ;-) not sure when to start doing the opks tho, whether to wait for temp changes or cm changes, both or just pick a day lol 

After last night I'm really tempted too but they can cost anything from £15 - £80 depending on what morph (colour patterning) they have, theiir head structure, sex loads of things affect it :-/ I paid £65 for Riff-Raff and she came by courier from london, another £20 and we went and picked Frankie up from Basildon and paid £25 for her! 

AF needs to jog on now, we have the house to ourselves for a few hours on Tuesday nights so not happy we're not alone :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: 

How's you today Hun?


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Sorry if there are any spelling mistakes in my post. But, I am typing this upside down. Legs in the air...gogo :spermy: !!

Well laura...just you wait! Now it doesnt matter if you have it or not...your preseed is going to give it to you :happydance:

It can be messy, I think its just getting used to the best position. This time round was no probs thank god! 

Hmm tough one on the opks! If you wait for temp changes youll miss it. The temp will rise when ovulation has occured so we want you to be catching it before then. I started day7 but thats because i know my average ovulation is between cd12 and 14. How many did you order chick? 

Ahhh do you know what kind you want ? :) I say if you happen to fall across one you want then go for it chick. Soon enough youll be having to put the $ to prams and babygrows!!

Hope that af gets gone really fast! You want to make the most of that alone time!!

Im not too bad. Eager for my opk to show a surge but nothing so far. Still feint. Doing the :sex: every other day until the surge. Ive been getting a bit fed up with the whole ttc thing but like matt said to me earlier...we cant give up or let it take us down. We have to take it in monthly blocks. So my PMA came back up again and now im just hoping that I wont be saying the same thing in another 6 months lol.

You doing ok? :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha swim spermies swim!!!!

I'm sure it won't take long to used to and it def sounds like I need the extra help! FXed for ewcm This month too tho! 

I bought 20 OPKs and AF normally last around 5-7days for me so I'm thinking I might start around cd14-18 cause that's when I was getting almosts.

I'd like anything but an extreme harlequin which is what raffers was. I've emailed a friend who breeds them so I'm hoping she might have one or maybe 2! Also there's pets at home too if theyve got any in! 

I've probs got another 3days of AF :-((( as long as she gone by Friday I don't mind, we're going away for the weekend ;-)) 

You've gotta think what we'll get at the end of it tho hunni ;-) and we will get them sooner or later, preferably sooner rather than later!!

I'm good today thanks chick  looks like my brother might be able to keep the dog, trying to think of ways to entertain her or the possibility of building a kenal/run in the garden for her too  xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hopefully they swam! Im in my fertile window so Ive spent some time tonight while watching TV giving them a pep-talk :rofl: Told them they would get slammed by :grr: if they didnt make it to paradise!

How was your night? :)

It doesnt take long at all..I think I am now the master of it! I tried using some extra today to see if Matt noticed any different and he still doesnt...so I think your fella will be non the wiser! Im lucky I think that matts not put off by that kind of thing. He was holding me the tube lid and holding me some tissue just incase :haha: Most threads ive seen about it though seems that men dont like the idea of it but then have no idea that they are having sex with it. Result I say!

That sounds like a great plan with the opks! And youre temping too right when your package arrives? If so, youll have to let us know your chart link so I can stalks it! Its very easy to get used too.

Sounds like the decision has been made about the mate for Frankie! Are you going to try and breed? You can have your little lizzy babies! :cloud9:

So happy for you that youre away for the weekend! Off anywhere nice? :D

We used to get massive bones from the butcher (breed specific capable though...since a lot of breeds dont digest certain bones well/can deal with the splintering). Used to keep our german shepheard entertained for the entire day! Glad to hear that doggy isnt being given up though...would be so sad if they gave it away!

x


----------



## Laura2806

Urghhh it's way too early!! How come I used to be better at getting up at 5:30 than I am at 7?! Oh yh I used to like my job and enjoy going to work!! :-( 

Haha way to go with the pep talk! Let's hope it worked chick, my night was alright, snuggled and watchd tv then went to bed at 10 and I'm still shattered lol 

Bella loves pigs ears but they stink lol keeps her quiet briefly lol 

Well I spose I better get up! :-( have a good day ladies xx
I told simon about it and he wasn't too bothered, I think if it gets us that sticky bean hes willing to try anything too.  

Yh I'll start temping again once I get my new thermometer too, I really hope it's a good cycle for us all! 

I thought I'd decided about Frankie but Simons told me I'm not allowed to spend money so we can save for the house :-( 

We're going to Bristol so should be nice  then I'm off work mon and tues cause my mums having an op :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Hahaha

Morning Laura! Awww...I hope you dont feel too tired today! Isnt it strange though how you feel more alert after waking with less sleep than more sometimes? I was the same this morning...didnt get to sleep till 3.30 and was up at 8.45. Sigh!

Mind you...Matt is driving me nutty. Not him directly...but his "machine". Hes been diagnosed with sleep apnoea and has to sleep every night with a breathing machine and mask (darth vader has nothing on my matt now!) and the new machine hes been given for it, rather than the diagnostic machine, is blowing air really loud so I feel like im in a wind tunnel. I hate being a light sleeper!

Awww sounds like you had a lovely night! Did you watch anything good? As for the pep talk..I think sometimes you have to do these weird and random things to feel like youre doing something about it lol. Knowing my luck though...they will swim the wrong direction!

Thats good that simon is open to new things! Who knows for sure if it really works (you can never trust reviews entirely..whos for sure writing them?) but it feels good I think to be taking an activecontrol on trying to move things along :)

Its going to be a good cycle. Someone has to get a bfp this cycle!!! Perhaps we should edit the name of the thread to "feck off...I AINT out" :haha:

I hear you on the pigears. Moo goes crazy over them. I just cant stand the cracking noise when she eats them and that smell too! She also has a nasty habit of taking it upstairs and trying to bury it in the bed :nope:

Oh noes...sorry about your mom chick...hope its something routine and nothing serious :hugs: Its sad that you cant get the mate for Frankie :( But if you need to feel better about it, google baby clothes and see how much you could get for the same price...that would make me feel better!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww bless him it's better than apnoeas tho, my friends little girl was having apnoeas constantly since she was born, wasn't tutting weight on hardly growing couldn't feed properly etc and the finally did an endoscopy and found her wind pipe was pretty much completely blocked! Poor lil mite :-( but they sorted it there and then and now she fine and just turned 1  

Aww no theyll swim the right way ;-) It is good to feel like you doing more than :sex: lol

We def need to change the name!! How do you do it? 

Nothing matters bella when she's sucking a pig ear lol doesn't last cassie long tho! 

She's got cysts on her ovaries so having them removed and a general clean up in that area, if it doesn't go to plan it'll be a hysterectomy :-( I think she's worried my pains might be cysts too :-/ That's true lol I'm still considering it tho, found £320 in our room this morning so I might treat Frankie lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky...where you hiding gal?! /slap

Oh that poor little girl!! I imagine that was a really worrysome time for the parents. It must be so hard to know whats wrong when a baby is unhappy :( glad shes gone on to a full recovery though!

They best do..or I might go on strike next month!!! Your package should arrive today right? :happydance: 

As for changing the name, just go back to your first post and edit it, you can change the title at the top of the edit window :) I know youll think of something good!

Oh your poor mother :( That sounds incredibly painful. Having the surgery sounds like it will be a massive improvement to her daily life pain wise. How does she feel about the hysterectomy? Are you still having the pains chick? It could be something asking the doc if they could be cysts...I think most of the time they dont really cause any issues. 

Holy moly what a find!!! You should tell him that its clearly a sign you need a mate for Frankie! I hope he gives in...I want to see little lizzy babies!! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

It wasn't nice, she just froze for a few seconds then would scream when she got her breath again :-( 

I'm with you there, strike action!! Yep fingers crossed anyway  

I like the name you up with lol I'll do it later! Or we should h e a vote on what to change it to! 

She's got endometriosis too so getting rid of all that at the time, the only reason she doesn't want a hysterectomy is my brothers wedding, it'll put her out of action for a while. My pains have gone for now do fingers crossed that's it and it wasn't anything to worry about. 

He said w need to use it pay off my credit card :-( might sneak a friend in tho, theyve got 2 at our local pets at home so I might ring and require if my friend who breeds them hasn't got any ;-) They are the finest things and amazingly cute too!!  xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies just though id give u an update. Im 9dpo today and tested-bfn! Im having no major symptoms but I keep telling myself im not out till af arrives but I'm finding it hard to stay positive.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It wasn't nice, she just froze for a few seconds then would scream when she got her breath again :-(
> 
> I'm with you there, strike action!! Yep fingers crossed anyway
> 
> I like the name you up with lol I'll do it later! Or we should h e a vote on what to change it to!
> 
> She's got endometriosis too so getting rid of all that at the time, the only reason she doesn't want a hysterectomy is my brothers wedding, it'll put her out of action for a while. My pains have gone for now do fingers crossed that's it and it wasn't anything to worry about.
> 
> He said w need to use it pay off my credit card :-( might sneak a friend in tho, theyve got 2 at our local pets at home so I might ring and require if my friend who breeds them hasn't got any ;-) They are the finest things and amazingly cute too!!  xx

Jesus..cant think of anything that would feel more traumatic as a parent to see your child like that. Im already overprotective of Moo, cant imagine how it must be with your child and to see them in so much pain and discomfort :(

I dont mind about the name, whether we change it or keep it! I only really mentioned it since we are trying to be a good source of pma for each other but the name implies its already over before its begun lol

Im betting your pains were something straight forward. If you get it again though this cycle then maybe ask the doc for some bloodwork. Always helps to be proactive!

Poor mom...thats really painful isnt it? I can understand why shes trying to avoid the severe surgery since it will knock her for six for a while. I hope that what she has done gives her the relief she needs so that she doesnt need the major surgery.

I hope he plays ball with the Lizzy! You should tell him that since youre saving up for the house, and working on the baby, that soon you wont be able to do much to treat yourself and that this would really cheer you up from the fact you got af this cycle :winkwink: That would totally work on Matt!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi ladies just though id give u an update. Im 9dpo today and tested-bfn! Im having no major symptoms but I keep telling myself im not out till af arrives but I'm finding it hard to stay positive.

Hey chick,

Wouldnt let this get you down...youre still in the normal timeframe for implantation to occur which can take dayyyyyys. Youre still in!!


----------



## Laura2806

Your def still in hunni, far too soon to give up hope ;-) FXed for that BFP xx

It was really horrible to see, she's such a good baby too bless her so happy and content  I couldn't think of anything worse then seeing your child suffer :-( 

Yh I think my mum was just a bit worried cause of how specific the pains were, I'm sure it's nothing tho  Yh she does have a lot of pain ATM so hopefully this time next week it should all be sorted! 

He said no :-( and so did my mum which is not like her lol I can see where they're coming from too but it'd still be nice lol I guess I'm stopping him from smoking, well helping him so it's even lol He wouldn't wash with that lol

My package arrived today :happydance: same I can't make use of his! (sorry to be crude!) lol gonna start temping again tomorrow so for me that's when the cycle really starts! Hoping AF does one tomorrow too!! Just watched one born every minute and wow I want a birth like the lady who's had 5! Waters broke midwife went to buzz for help as the lady says the heads out the babies out, quicker than I can type it!! What a lady!!! Makes me excited but a bit scared too, but I think the fear is todo with money and I'm sure we'll be fine )

Happy lady but I think it's bed time now, hope you get a better nights sleep Sarah! X


----------



## Pinky32

why cant i find £320 in my bedroom :cry:


----------



## Laura2806

It was our Christmas money hun, I confiscated it do we couldn't spend it lol spent £200 on a fish tank then his the rest lol is like to find that every week tho lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Your def still in hunni, far too soon to give up hope ;-) FXed for that BFP xx
> 
> It was really horrible to see, she's such a good baby too bless her so happy and content  I couldn't think of anything worse then seeing your child suffer :-(
> 
> Yh I think my mum was just a bit worried cause of how specific the pains were, I'm sure it's nothing tho  Yh she does have a lot of pain ATM so hopefully this time next week it should all be sorted!
> 
> He said no :-( and so did my mum which is not like her lol I can see where they're coming from too but it'd still be nice lol I guess I'm stopping him from smoking, well helping him so it's even lol He wouldn't wash with that lol
> 
> My package arrived today :happydance: same I can't make use of his! (sorry to be crude!) lol gonna start temping again tomorrow so for me that's when the cycle really starts! Hoping AF does one tomorrow too!! Just watched one born every minute and wow I want a birth like the lady who's had 5! Waters broke midwife went to buzz for help as the lady says the heads out the babies out, quicker than I can type it!! What a lady!!! Makes me excited but a bit scared too, but I think the fear is todo with money and I'm sure we'll be fine )
> 
> Happy lady but I think it's bed time now, hope you get a better nights sleep Sarah! X

Gooood morning!

How are you today? I feel like ASS!!! Woke up today with a full on cold :sulk: Terrible timing too since im due to ovulate tomorrow or the day after. Grrr! Oh well..guess it will have to be ass in air and snotty face in pillow lol.

Im sure she will be feeling more like herself after the surgery! It will probably do her a lot of good to have them clear out as much of the pain giving elements as they can. Im sure her worries about your pains though are without any real cause for any concern. Its natural to compare, but Im sure with all these years of experience with your moms condition, youd probably have seriously cosidered getting tested if you thought you had the same :)

Awww talk about tag-teamed on the Nos!!! Sucks for Frankie...maybe another time then! Its good that you evened the playing field! I keep trying it with Matt too. Scared him a bit since I gave him the peptalk about what its doing to his spermies :D

Ive come to the realisation that financially there is never a good time :) Its just not worth worrying about. People have been doing it in worst situations for years before us! You just have to follow your dream and make the most of your situation at the time. And lets be honest, having babies is never going to get any cheaper!

I cant wait to watch obem now! Sounds a good one! I knew a woman at work who her waters broke, she had one contraction, and the entire thing was 14 mins from start to finish. Lucky cow!!

Yay for the package!!! Its good to now feel like you have a bit more control over things. You need to link us your charts in your siggy so we can stalk your temps!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> why cant i find £320 in my bedroom :cry:

Its depressing isnt it!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It was our Christmas money hun, I confiscated it do we couldn't spend it lol spent £200 on a fish tank then his the rest lol is like to find that every week tho lol

Sounds like you did a good job hiding it!!


----------



## Laura2806

I'm good, in a mood with Simon but that's another story! Lol Thanks for the mental pic there lol

Does Matthew smoke too then? He's had 3 since Sunday which is really good  dead proud but making him moody :-( 

This is my opinion with money, you'll never do anything if you don't Judy take the bulk by the horns! 

That's the kinda labour I dream of lol 

How do i do that? Lol 32.17 this morning ;-) lol 

I only thought we had £100 so I was dead chuffed lol


----------



## Laura2806

Make that 36.17 lol


----------



## Pinky32

if you go to settings on your chart, then get codeand past that into your siggy, should work

I never even find 100p in my bedroom, in sofa, back of cupboards, old coats - checked them all :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks 

It was a good find! Lol if only I could spend it tho :-(


----------



## Pinky32

you should have kept quiet about it lol


----------



## teenah99

Hey dolls!

At work right now...HATING LIFE. 

Status: No AF (duh) and more EWCM! Yay! Didn't BD last night since DH acted like a jerkface and denied me (it's his thing I guess...gotta love control issues). Really in a bad mood. But will feel better once I am home hanging with my cat (who is SO sweet).

I work full-time and go to school full-time so I am super lame when it comes to posting and chatting with you all, but I enjoy reading your posts! It's like having girl friends! Since I moved to this state I have no friends :( so you all are my life savers!

P.S. Met a girl in class who was super stuck-up...then started talking crochet and she shared info for making a cuuuuute loose beanie hat thing...started it last night...so excited! Don't have a pattern, but I am just winging it! I now know double, single, half, slip and tunistian stitches! 

Hugs! 

P.S.S. we need a damn BFP! Come on eggs and spermies, hook up already!


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, had pinkish discharge last night after me n oh bd, i noticed when i wiped, it was nothing like af in colour and i usually just bleed heavily with no warning. This morning i woke with two minds... af or ib? 

This evening i started having strong cramps after eating, thought my food must have been dodgy!!! however the cramps have gone as quick as they came on now so im still hoping its not af, fingers crossed the witch stays away!!:huh: im going to see if af turns up, if not ill test sat morning.


----------



## Laura2806

Haha damn I knew I was doing something wrong!! Lol 

Busy night tonight, got home from work, changed and straight to the gym, home, put dinner in the oven, packed bag for the weekend in Bristol, just had dinner, left to do us print details for hotel, pluck eyeborws (ouch) and do nails!! Shattered already lol


----------



## Laura2806

As if still no ad but yay for more ewcm )

I reckon you might get the first BFP ;-) AF is just about leaving me so the fun/stress sex starts this weekend!!

We're always here hunni  at least one of us is normally here lol I check in every chance i get! 

Woohoo KT all sounds promising! Discharge after bd normally means AF soon for me, but if it's not what you normally get ib sounds likely ;-) Jeep us updated chick! I'll try and get wifi while we're away soI can check in ;-) cx


----------



## kt1988

Hi huni thanks for ur reply! Im still hopeful but I ad awful cramps after last night! little bit more pink again.this morning so af may b on its way.


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no :-( I hope she stays away chick cx FXed for you x


----------



## kt1988

I had another bfn this evening! Its must be af ! I jus hope it would come now of that is what it is so I can start the month again! Ive had small amounts of brown blood when wiping tday so somethings going to happen.


----------



## sarahuk

Hey!!

Sorry ive been awol...but my cold went into fully fledged cold of death! Feel terrible. Typing this half laid half asleep so sorry if t makes little sense at times! Gotta love not being able to concentrate, or breathe. Asthma ftw!

So..how are you all? Forgive if this post is a bit all over the place with updates but im going to catch up on the posts as I read and respond as I go, post by post!

Oh no!! You said you were in a mood with Simon...all ok? Hope that by now the mood hast passed and you are both back to happy happy!

Matt smokes ye. He used to smoke 30 a day but I moved him to rolling tobacco cos hes lazy and hates making them so hes cut down a lot. I cant lecture him too much because i was a smoker too till I was pregnant last year. Never really been bothered about giving it up and i dont go through withdrawal so admittedly it was easy for me. Figured after Id lost the pregnancy I might as well just stay with it!

I caught up on obem. Holy shite that lady is my new jealousy! "oh your waters gone Ill get a new midwife" "oh I can feel the head! OMG theres my baby!" Was like...say what?!

I see an ovulation chart!!!! Hmm..only thing i sLaura...when I click it..its blank! :Shrug:

Hey Teenah!

Still no af...well..thats a good thing! I still wonder if you hadnt ovulated when you thought. It would make sense with your u/s where they said the walls were normal thickness. Maybe they meant pre-build up, which is triggered by ov! And with all the ewcm...maybe you skipped a month!

Im sorry the OH was being a jerk :( It sucks when they use ttc as a weapon though. I hope you guys made up?

Awww sweetie...you can consider us your girls! :hugs: Its good too since we have stuff in common!

Oh wow Teenah!! Check you out with the winging it!!! Youve more balls than I do. I dare not deviate from the path!! Ive only made one hat before. Youll have to show us how it works out!

Hey KT...glad the cramps passed off. The blood could have just been some disloged during the smexy times! Hope shes still away and leaving you alone (Witch that is!!) 

Damn laura sounds like you had a busy night indeed! I know youre away for the weekend now so I hope that you have a great time and look forward to your updates when you get back!


As for me....me and matt are still going storng with the :sex: despite me being snotty. Attractive I know lol. Im cd14 tomorrow and i always normally ov 13/14cd so...I guess ill be in the 2ww soon. I dont know whether I had a surge or not. I had the same issues with the opks, no dark line. So, either i didnt ovulate or im just having issues with the tests. I had a friend look at a picture and she said she had the exact same thing so moved to the CB digis and she finally got confimation. She was defo ovulating...shes 8 months preggo lol.

So...time will tell now! Suddenly im anxious that all i can do is pretty much done now 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hey, aww hope your feeling better soon, asthma sucks doesn't it!!

Simon snapped at me which is not like him I know but it really upset me so and I struggled to let it go, I went straight to bed afterwards and was really short with him the next day, since then he's been really apologetic and trying to make up for it, I've forgiven him now, figured I had as we're away this weekend lol 

Roll ups are a good idea! He's doing really well had none Monday, 2 tues and one weds and not had one since, he seems much happier and as daft as it sounds more in love?! Lol I'm not complaining although no hotel sex last night :-( he better make up for it tonight lol 

How ace is she?! That's the way to do it I reckon! 

Hmmm I don't know then, I'll try and do it on the mac when we get home, not easy on my phone lol 

Aww I'm now waiting ov or find out if I do! It's horrible ain't it :-( but let's stay positive and hope the days go quickly, I can't believe it's almost feb already!! On the other hand I'm 7 months in to TTC and don't know if I'm oving :-( but still in the 'normal' range, I don't like being normal, I want to be one of those women who get pregnant when a guy looks at her!!

Been feeling really weird yesterday, I wasn't overly happy about coming away, a bit sad then happy then moody, just weird! Lol and now I'm wide awake while he's snoring lol can't decide whether to get up and have a shower or wait around to see if I get morning sex lol 

Wow cb do work then lol congrats to her  and hunni you should be proud that you've done everything you can and the rest is upto mother nature, don't get disheartened you'll get that BFP just at the right time, easier said than done I know.

I'm tempted to buy fabric for the quilt off eBay, found some lovely soft greens, cath kidson and gorgeous hungry caterpillar sets but can't decide which, weve got a gorgeous cream sofa which was my grandmas so the green would go lovely with that plus we've got green stuff for the lounge already, but then the cath kidson would look good on the white day bed and the hungry caterpillar would be lovely for bean when we get one lol


----------



## sarahuk

Hey beautiful :flower:

How are you today?

It does suck!! To be fair, I used to be much worse till a couple of years ago. I was in and out of hospital with attacks for many years since I was little. I do have to be careful now though since I have some lung scarring, but im just glad to not have to take steriods now unless I get really ill! Thank god this cold didnt drop too hard on my chest like normal. Just doesnt help when you cant breath through your nose and breathing through your mouth aint much better!!

Men are such strange creatures at times. Matt does that too sometimes, and like with simon its out of character so its harder to move beyond. I think they dont really register that women take on board what they say and do and tend to analyse it! They dont, they are simple in that way in my opinion. With matt, whats said in an arguement dissapears as fast as the raised voice. But for me I use it as a reason to be pissed at him for days, not on purpose, just cant help it! Im glad its all been sorted out though and that youre now off on your weekend enjoying yourself!

Oh you watch out..me thinks hes going to pounce you tonight!!!! I know what you mean about the love thing. Its weird, but its true!! When M cut down he was the same. I remember at the time trying to figure out why because I thought hed be more miserable! But I figured maybe it was down to the fact that he was finally on a "natural high" rather than a nicotine induced one! Proud of Simon for what hes doing! Its only going to help. I never realised how smoking really impacted the sperms until recently. Its scary!

It was pretty scary how fast it popped out. Id make some witty comment about how Im not surprised after having 5 kids but then she said the first was the same..jealous! I bet my first labour is going to be days long you watch lol.

Haha well, I doubt simon would be happy if you got pregnant every time a bloke looked at you! I know what you mean though. Temping will tell a lot. If you OV, youll see it in your temps over the coming weeks. And Ive been temping for a long, long time now so I can keep a close eye on your chart and let you know what I think. Im sure you are though. Getting pregnant is just...such an artform and so much down to chance. All we can do is try and line as many ducks up in a row as we can to make it easier to knock em down :)

I hoped you laid around and got your morning sex! 

Touch choices on the quilt fabric! Ive been working my crocheting to a point where I can start making stuff for beany. Maybe you should go with the cateppilar!! Ive made a new decision that in the two weeks up till ovulation im going to work on non-baby stuff. And then in the 2ww ill work on baby stuff. Perhaps you could split it too? :D

Let us know what youve been up to honey!!

xx


----------



## kt1988

hi ladies, i hope your all having a nice weekend, im still in limbo at the moment, im cd35 today 12 dpo. I had some lighter reddy/brown spotting last night, so i thought af was here for sure however no bleeding tdat so far no cramps or af signs at all then again no symptoms for preg either. feeling my twinges now and then on the left side but ive had that continually since atlease cd16? im confused!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

I can imagine its very confusing! Its great that there is no more bleeding. I wouldnt worry about the symptoms. The only month I didnt really feel too much was the month I got a bfp! Thats the strange thing about our bodies...keep up the pma chick. No witch! And im shooing her away too! x


----------



## kt1988

oh thank you, i hope she stays away! ill keep u updated. fingers crossed.


----------



## Laura2806

Oh god yh, we dot argue and it's the first time he's done it so it was really hard for me but I told him how I felt and he apologised so many times and was gonna buy me some flowers to say sorry but I've got his card cause of the smoking thing lol I let him buy some today so he's had 3, I'll take them off him now tho lol 

Thankfully my asthma only strikes when I drink :-/ lol

I pounced on him this morning lol had a shower got half dressed dried my hair and walked around half naked after I woke him up then got back into bed and boom! Lmao he didn't complain mind you lol he's not getting away with no sex tonight tho lol 

Hell yh we're gonna suffer in labour lol

Oo that sounds like a good idea I'll have to plan like that, house for two weeks then bean for 2ww lol I might start with the green (first two weeks) then do caterpillar 2ww lol

Today we walked around the shops then went to see underworld at the cinema, oh my! I don't like scary films and in places this got me! Lol good film tho. We're gonna go get food shortly then off this cousins new house who lives down here  Then bd time lol 

Yay for the no bleeding hun, hope she stays away for you and that BFP arrives soon! We must be due for one by now?! 

Oh and I need ideas on a new name ladies, I'm stumped!! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

Kt Im stalking for your updates! Everything crossed x 1000!

Haha awwww...hes really trying hard with the smoking isnt he if he gave you his card?! Good man!! :thumbup: Cute about the flowers...until he realised he couldnt get them! But they do say its the thought that counts and its super sweet that he wanted to!

Asthma from alcohol?! Thats a new one!!! Is it some kind of allergic reaction that triggers it?

Check you out you sex machine!! Sounds like this weekend away was so good for the both of you. Even better for Simons manhood! Got to make the most of the alone time together though. Nothing worse than worrying about the sound the headboard makes on the wall...been there 

Sounds like a great plan with the quilts! I know we are different people but having some things to do for future baby really helps me stay focused on everything ive gone through to get to that point. Fairly sure when I get my bfp the house will be overflowing with baby stuff lol. Im trying to be proactive, finished my mothers gift in supertime just incase :happydance: PMA right? :D And since I expect 1dpo tomorrow I may just have to start the overlowing today..muhahaha

Sounds like you are having a lovely time! I think Matt is trying to drag me off to see that next week lol. What do you have planned for tomorrow?

Ohhh new name..Hmm...are we talking names for pets or possible baby names?:D


----------



## kt1988

:witch: hi ladies im afraid to say im out!!! I had an almighty bleed judt now (tmi!!!!) really feeling the af symptoms now belly is killing!. :cry:i guess its afresh start back to cd 1. would you call tday cd1 or the yest coz i spotted bit yest? im looking on the bright side and saying atleast my cycle was pretty much same length as last month and my luteul phase was 12 days. i was worrying about that. 

Ive also jus put an order in from access diagnostics after your reccommendation, ive bought pre-seed, opks and bbt thermometer! as soon as that comes im ready for the new cycle!!!! 

i am absolutely gutted but were going to have to try harder this cycle!! surely one of us will get our bfp this cycle girlies??!! :dust:


----------



## sarahuk

Oh sweetie :(

Massive :hugs: for you. Im so sorry she hit you...how are you holding up?

As for CD1, someone once told me that with FF, you should put in CD1 as the first day of proper flow...BUT...that if it was after 4pm you should count it for the next day. Not 100% sure on that though, but i have sorta been doing it that way. Ill try and find out.

Good move with all the supplies!!! Ive become a firm believer in every little helps! The preseed is wonderful. But give it a test run to get an idea for how much you need to use. It says 3gram but thats way too much for most people. Normally I use 1g. Yesterday I tried 2 and it wasnt pleasant

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh he's trying, brought some today but only had 4 as opposed the usual 15!!! Lol so still proud of him  

It confused the doc the other week too lol but honestly I do, at our engagement party I was shotting sambucca and about 10mins later having an asthma attack, Si had never seen me have one that bad before and really panicked, or course I hadn't go my inhaler so he got his mate to drive him to ours to get my inhaler, he was petrified bless him. I'm now banned from sambucca :-( I'd never thought of an allergic reaction before so I guess it could be! 

We don't have a headboard ;-) the bed just squeaked instead lol not sure I'll get any tonight he's had a few drinks lmao! 

Haha it is a good plan but I've almost pretty
Much picked what bedding I want for bubba!! Lol 

I think we might go to the zoo ) 

Nah just for the thread lol I've got a list of baby names on my phone! Lol 

Oh no hunni I can't beleive she got you too:-(( I swear we're all gonna get BFP's the same cycle!! Go you on the ordering tho we'll be trying them pretty much the same time maybe a week apart! 

So about 1g it is then ;-) I might try it about cd10 ish maybe cd12 and star OPKs about the same time ;-) lets hit the cycle running like Sarah did  x


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> :witch: hi ladies im afraid to say im out!!! I had an almighty bleed judt now (tmi!!!!) really feeling the af symptoms now belly is killing!. :cry:i guess its afresh start back to cd 1. would you call tday cd1 or the yest coz i spotted bit yest? im looking on the bright side and saying atleast my cycle was pretty much same length as last month and my luteul phase was 12 days. i was worrying about that.
> 
> Ive also jus put an order in from access diagnostics after your reccommendation, ive bought pre-seed, opks and bbt thermometer! as soon as that comes im ready for the new cycle!!!!
> 
> i am absolutely gutted but were going to have to try harder this cycle!! surely one of us will get our bfp this cycle girlies??!! :dust:

awww im sorry to hear af got you hun

i would say if yesterday was spotting then CD1 would be today when full flow started

12 day LP is good - my last one was 11 days


----------



## kt1988

Thanks girls, im so pleased i joined this forum, its so nice to have the support from people who know how you feel! 

Im feeling positive today, i bought this really helpful app for my phone which i put all my details in that ive been jotting into a diary for three months, because i pretty much knew what happened at what point of the cycle this month i wanted to see how regular my cycle was. It showed that this month and last month were pretty identical cycle wise. if i ov'd last month at the same point as i did this cycle we didn bd around the date at all!!! 

They say every month youve got a 24% of conceiving if you bd on or around ov. ive only tried correctly one month, that makes me feel much happier. It was amazing how much easier the cycle is to monitor on a proper layout cycle by cycle rather than month by month!! Judging on the last two months its predicting im going to ov 18th February and ill be testing 1st march!! me and my oh are off week dating 13th so its going to be easier to bd at the right time.

Im well prepared this month ladies so bring on all of our bfp's!!!!

Bring on the baby dust for all of us :dust:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh he's trying, brought some today but only had 4 as opposed the usual 15!!! Lol so still proud of him
> 
> It confused the doc the other week too lol but honestly I do, at our engagement party I was shotting sambucca and about 10mins later having an asthma attack, Si had never seen me have one that bad before and really panicked, or course I hadn't go my inhaler so he got his mate to drive him to ours to get my inhaler, he was petrified bless him. I'm now banned from sambucca :-( I'd never thought of an allergic reaction before so I guess it could be!
> 
> We don't have a headboard ;-) the bed just squeaked instead lol not sure I'll get any tonight he's had a few drinks lmao!
> 
> Haha it is a good plan but I've almost pretty
> Much picked what bedding I want for bubba!! Lol
> 
> I think we might go to the zoo )
> 
> Nah just for the thread lol I've got a list of baby names on my phone! Lol
> 
> Oh no hunni I can't beleive she got you too:-(( I swear we're all gonna get BFP's the same cycle!! Go you on the ordering tho we'll be trying them pretty much the same time maybe a week apart!
> 
> So about 1g it is then ;-) I might try it about cd10 ish maybe cd12 and star OPKs about the same time ;-) lets hit the cycle running like Sarah did  x

The important part is that he is trying at all! Even if he doesnt stop and just cuts down youre going to have a great improvement!

Fasinating about the asthma!! It was always just cats that used to trigger me. I think it must be something to do with an allergic reaction. Does it happen with any other alcohol as well or just sambucca?

Haha bless! I hope he wasnt too drunk to give you the goods!! Good about the headboard. We dont have one either but the bed is in a corner of the room so partly against the radiator so we do get the clanging from that. Offputting to say the least!

Ohhh zoo!!!! How wonderful! I could spend all day in there. Specially Chester Zoo that place is aladdins cave. I must go there with Matt one day he would love it!

Name for the thread...yup...we defo need to think of something that reflects us and is more positive sounding! Specially since its only a matter of time till we get moved to the ttc groups section!

Defo hit the cycle running girlies...best way! I had a nice temp rise today so I think im now 1dpo. Feel a bit...deflated tbh. Now I know im done I feel like I didnt do enough!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Thanks girls, im so pleased i joined this forum, its so nice to have the support from people who know how you feel!
> 
> Im feeling positive today, i bought this really helpful app for my phone which i put all my details in that ive been jotting into a diary for three months, because i pretty much knew what happened at what point of the cycle this month i wanted to see how regular my cycle was. It showed that this month and last month were pretty identical cycle wise. if i ov'd last month at the same point as i did this cycle we didn bd around the date at all!!!
> 
> They say every month youve got a 24% of conceiving if you bd on or around ov. ive only tried correctly one month, that makes me feel much happier. It was amazing how much easier the cycle is to monitor on a proper layout cycle by cycle rather than month by month!! Judging on the last two months its predicting im going to ov 18th February and ill be testing 1st march!! me and my oh are off week dating 13th so its going to be easier to bd at the right time.
> 
> Im well prepared this month ladies so bring on all of our bfp's!!!!
> 
> Bring on the baby dust for all of us :dust:

We are always here for you hun :hugs:

Its good that your oma seems to be on the rise, and good that youve found out what may have been the issue this cycle! Its not till you really look at things that you realise what youve been missing out that was important. So good job!

It will be even easier to plot the ideal days if youre temping. I never wake up without mine now!

Heres to a better nexy cycle KT...we are holding your hand through it chick!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: hi ladies im afraid to say im out!!! I had an almighty bleed judt now (tmi!!!!) really feeling the af symptoms now belly is killing!. :cry:i guess its afresh start back to cd 1. would you call tday cd1 or the yest coz i spotted bit yest? im looking on the bright side and saying atleast my cycle was pretty much same length as last month and my luteul phase was 12 days. i was worrying about that.
> 
> Ive also jus put an order in from access diagnostics after your reccommendation, ive bought pre-seed, opks and bbt thermometer! as soon as that comes im ready for the new cycle!!!!
> 
> i am absolutely gutted but were going to have to try harder this cycle!! surely one of us will get our bfp this cycle girlies??!! :dust:
> 
> awww im sorry to hear af got you hun
> 
> i would say if yesterday was spotting then CD1 would be today when full flow started
> 
> 12 day LP is good - my last one was 11 daysClick to expand...

And your next one will be even better pinky...8months 2 weeeks of it!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: hi ladies im afraid to say im out!!! I had an almighty bleed judt now (tmi!!!!) really feeling the af symptoms now belly is killing!. :cry:i guess its afresh start back to cd 1. would you call tday cd1 or the yest coz i spotted bit yest? im looking on the bright side and saying atleast my cycle was pretty much same length as last month and my luteul phase was 12 days. i was worrying about that.
> 
> Ive also jus put an order in from access diagnostics after your reccommendation, ive bought pre-seed, opks and bbt thermometer! as soon as that comes im ready for the new cycle!!!!
> 
> i am absolutely gutted but were going to have to try harder this cycle!! surely one of us will get our bfp this cycle girlies??!! :dust:
> 
> awww im sorry to hear af got you hun
> 
> i would say if yesterday was spotting then CD1 would be today when full flow started
> 
> 12 day LP is good - my last one was 11 daysClick to expand...
> 
> And your next one will be even better pinky...8months 2 weeeks of it!Click to expand...

lol i hope so hunnybun :hug:

how you feeling?

gotta ask in here as yo never reply to emails


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: hi ladies im afraid to say im out!!! I had an almighty bleed judt now (tmi!!!!) really feeling the af symptoms now belly is killing!. :cry:i guess its afresh start back to cd 1. would you call tday cd1 or the yest coz i spotted bit yest? im looking on the bright side and saying atleast my cycle was pretty much same length as last month and my luteul phase was 12 days. i was worrying about that.
> 
> Ive also jus put an order in from access diagnostics after your reccommendation, ive bought pre-seed, opks and bbt thermometer! as soon as that comes im ready for the new cycle!!!!
> 
> i am absolutely gutted but were going to have to try harder this cycle!! surely one of us will get our bfp this cycle girlies??!! :dust:
> 
> awww im sorry to hear af got you hun
> 
> i would say if yesterday was spotting then CD1 would be today when full flow started
> 
> 12 day LP is good - my last one was 11 daysClick to expand...
> 
> And your next one will be even better pinky...8months 2 weeeks of it!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i hope so hunnybun :hug:
> 
> how you feeling?
> 
> gotta ask in here as yo never reply to emailsClick to expand...

Lol! Check your emails my love..I replied before I came here! :dohh: :D

Still made up with the cold. Day 4 of bed. So freaking fed UP :( Hope you arent doing more cleaning or sorting...you need to rest that arm!! x


----------



## Laura2806

I think we've narrowed it down to sambucca so I'm banned from it lol cats used to set it off but they just make me sneeze now lol 

To be fair I fell asleep first lol The zoo was lovely, lion came right upto us!! I wen Chester zoo for my 21st  

You can I only do as much as you can hunni the same with everything  dont feel down xx 

I struggle to remember to take my temp on weekends! Did it sat but forgot today, I really need to get into the habit of doing it everyday!! 

I keep getting mixed feelings about things but deep down I know it's what we want, I think I'm just getting disheartened from time to time, I know it'll happen when it happens


----------



## sarahuk

Definitely easy to let the disheartning get the better of you.

Maybe in the first days when youre getting used to things you might benefit from an alarm on your phone to remind you to temp! I did that for a little while. Im at the stage now after doing it more than a year that even on times when im not temping im still doing it as autopilot!

Get that link fixed chick...I need to stalk your temps! Dont worry about missing them so early in the cycle though..its when youre getting close to the time when you ov that it becomes important :)

Hope that you came home from the trip feeling super energized and with lots of pma for the cycle ahead! Your bfp is coming! Chant after me...!! :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Definitely easy to let the disheartning get the better of you.
> 
> Maybe in the first days when youre getting used to things you might benefit from an alarm on your phone to remind you to temp! I did that for a little while. Im at the stage now after doing it more than a year that even on times when im not temping im still doing it as autopilot!
> 
> Get that link fixed chick...I need to stalk your temps! Dont worry about missing them so early in the cycle though..its when youre getting close to the time when you ov that it becomes important :)
> 
> Hope that you came home from the trip feeling super energized and with lots of pma for the cycle ahead! Your bfp is coming! Chant after me...!! :hugs:

yh i thought about setting an alarm, even to wake me up at weekends so its the same time everyday. i fixed the link!!! :happydance: stalk away :) you might see things i cant seeing as i dont know what to look for! im just gona have :sex: every other day and hope for the best lol cant wait to try out the preseed now! what cd did i say? 14? lol 

i felt good until we got back and my mum and dad started moaning about how much house stuff of ours is now here, that upset me becasue it was all at my grandma's, i was like its not my fault she died! so got really upset over that :cry:

then we curled up with Greys anatomy and i fell asleep, woke up 2 hours later lol 

got a lovely 2days off work now, the reasons not so lovely :( taking mum to hospital in a bit :( then spending some time with my nan :)

hows everyone doing today? xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Definitely easy to let the disheartning get the better of you.
> 
> Maybe in the first days when youre getting used to things you might benefit from an alarm on your phone to remind you to temp! I did that for a little while. Im at the stage now after doing it more than a year that even on times when im not temping im still doing it as autopilot!
> 
> Get that link fixed chick...I need to stalk your temps! Dont worry about missing them so early in the cycle though..its when youre getting close to the time when you ov that it becomes important :)
> 
> Hope that you came home from the trip feeling super energized and with lots of pma for the cycle ahead! Your bfp is coming! Chant after me...!! :hugs:
> 
> yh i thought about setting an alarm, even to wake me up at weekends so its the same time everyday. i fixed the link!!! :happydance: stalk away :) you might see things i cant seeing as i dont know what to look for! im just gona have :sex: every other day and hope for the best lol cant wait to try out the preseed now! what cd did i say? 14? lol
> 
> i felt good until we got back and my mum and dad started moaning about how much house stuff of ours is now here, that upset me becasue it was all at my grandma's, i was like its not my fault she died! so got really upset over that :cry:
> 
> then we curled up with Greys anatomy and i fell asleep, woke up 2 hours later lol
> 
> got a lovely 2days off work now, the reasons not so lovely :( taking mum to hospital in a bit :( then spending some time with my nan :)
> 
> hows everyone doing today? xxClick to expand...

your charts are looking nice but will look much better once your in the habit of temping at same time so the white circles go. It takes a while to get into the habit, and like sarah said, this much before ov is fine, its when your close to ov that it really matters, just nice to see a pattern in temps each month

ive heard lots of good things about preseed :thumbup: just use less than they tell you to 

just think, soon you will have your own house to spread granmas things all over the place - dont take what they said personally

apart from taking your mum to the hospital, enjoy your weekend, spoil yourself

x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Definitely easy to let the disheartning get the better of you.
> 
> Maybe in the first days when youre getting used to things you might benefit from an alarm on your phone to remind you to temp! I did that for a little while. Im at the stage now after doing it more than a year that even on times when im not temping im still doing it as autopilot!
> 
> Get that link fixed chick...I need to stalk your temps! Dont worry about missing them so early in the cycle though..its when youre getting close to the time when you ov that it becomes important :)
> 
> Hope that you came home from the trip feeling super energized and with lots of pma for the cycle ahead! Your bfp is coming! Chant after me...!! :hugs:
> 
> yh i thought about setting an alarm, even to wake me up at weekends so its the same time everyday. i fixed the link!!! :happydance: stalk away :) you might see things i cant seeing as i dont know what to look for! im just gona have :sex: every other day and hope for the best lol cant wait to try out the preseed now! what cd did i say? 14? lol
> 
> i felt good until we got back and my mum and dad started moaning about how much house stuff of ours is now here, that upset me becasue it was all at my grandma's, i was like its not my fault she died! so got really upset over that :cry:
> 
> then we curled up with Greys anatomy and i fell asleep, woke up 2 hours later lol
> 
> got a lovely 2days off work now, the reasons not so lovely :( taking mum to hospital in a bit :( then spending some time with my nan :)
> 
> hows everyone doing today? xxClick to expand...

Yeah do the alarm for a little bit...then it will soon be second nature and you wont need it.

YAY for another chart to stalk! Im terrible for that so expect me to start commenting on it daily from once you OV :happydance:

Awww im not surprised you were upset :( Its not like you have much choice. Dont you just love parents for things like that. Matt and me have been the same (we are with mine temporarily too atm) as we are wanting to start buying things we will need for the moving out. But, have nowhere to put it. Its a bit of a pain when youre trying to do things gradual to keep costs down later!!

Ohhh yeah...hospital day :( Big hugs to you and your mom. Im sure the surgery will go with no blips though and once the soreness settles down she will feel tons better. Shes lucky she has you around at home to take care :flower: Men are pretty useles at that arent they?!

Im not too bad today chick. Finally feeling a break in my cold which is nice. 5 days of bed has not been kind. Its left me with the worst backacke ever. So, another day here and hopfully tomorrow I can be back to being annoying.

2dpo. Nervous for it to be over already...talking about wishing your life away!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Definitely easy to let the disheartning get the better of you.
> 
> Maybe in the first days when youre getting used to things you might benefit from an alarm on your phone to remind you to temp! I did that for a little while. Im at the stage now after doing it more than a year that even on times when im not temping im still doing it as autopilot!
> 
> Get that link fixed chick...I need to stalk your temps! Dont worry about missing them so early in the cycle though..its when youre getting close to the time when you ov that it becomes important :)
> 
> Hope that you came home from the trip feeling super energized and with lots of pma for the cycle ahead! Your bfp is coming! Chant after me...!! :hugs:
> 
> yh i thought about setting an alarm, even to wake me up at weekends so its the same time everyday. i fixed the link!!! :happydance: stalk away :) you might see things i cant seeing as i dont know what to look for! im just gona have :sex: every other day and hope for the best lol cant wait to try out the preseed now! what cd did i say? 14? lol
> 
> i felt good until we got back and my mum and dad started moaning about how much house stuff of ours is now here, that upset me becasue it was all at my grandma's, i was like its not my fault she died! so got really upset over that :cry:
> 
> then we curled up with Greys anatomy and i fell asleep, woke up 2 hours later lol
> 
> got a lovely 2days off work now, the reasons not so lovely :( taking mum to hospital in a bit :( then spending some time with my nan :)
> 
> hows everyone doing today? xxClick to expand...
> 
> your charts are looking nice but will look much better once your in the habit of temping at same time so the white circles go. It takes a while to get into the habit, and like sarah said, this much before ov is fine, its when your close to ov that it really matters, just nice to see a pattern in temps each month
> 
> ive heard lots of good things about preseed :thumbup: just use less than they tell you to
> 
> just think, soon you will have your own house to spread granmas things all over the place - dont take what they said personally
> 
> apart from taking your mum to the hospital, enjoy your weekend, spoil yourself
> 
> xClick to expand...

LOL I tell you...the night I thought id try extra I thought Id peed myself...its a mistake you only make once!!

Its good to use during the fertile window. Its nice now though that im out of my fertile point and can just go without the wondering when to put it in..nice to have the spontaneous part back. Im defo keeping up with the preseed though!


----------



## Laura2806

yh i think i'll set an alarm then it'll be the same time everyday hopefully and i wont forget! lol i'll have no excuses then! lol 

i think i'll go with about 1g of preseed lol don't want a huge wet patch to sleep in! lol

i cant wait to get our own place! going to get a load of details tomorrow so hopefully some viewings next week :))

wasn't nice leaving mum and my nan got upset cause the last time we both left anyone at the hospital it was my grandma and we'd be gone long when she passed away :cry: think thats at he back of both our minds but i'm sure my mum will be fine, she should be going down to theatre soon so i'm gonna keep myself busy!

glad the colds easing off hunni :thumbsup:

its so horrible that we all wish our lives away but it was even more horrible at hospital, the delivery suit is opposite where mum had to go, several heavily preggers ladies and a guy with an empty car seat whom i imagine would be going to pick his partner and there newborn up, but one day we'll be doing it ladies and that day cant come soon enough!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Keep that pma love. Youll be in that delivery section soon enough popping out a gorgeous little blue or pink bundle! Doesnt make it any easier though when you see it.

How is your mom doing darling?

House viewins..exciting!! Have you found some places you want to see then?

x


----------



## Laura2806

It certainly doesn't! Just been and saw her and she's really tired and sore :-( they found another cyst so drained both so fingers crossed she'll feel better soon enough 

We've found a couple of places we like so goin go see them next week we think  very exciting


----------



## sarahuk

Not very...SUPER exciting! And you know what theys ay about new houses! :winkwink:

Im so glad your mom is out of surgery and recovering. When will they be letting her home? xx


----------



## teenah99

Hello ladies!

I swear I am the worst posting person! I've been super busy and just all out of sorts.

I hope that you are all doing well. 

Me:

EWCM for 6 days now! I am so serious! Like *TMI ALERT* after BMs I have a ton. Just moments ago I wiped and OMG clear, stretchy, BEAUTIFUL EWCM! Too bad we've only BD'd 7 days ago and again 2 days ago. I am hoping that my DH will let me have some action tomorrow, but I'm not counting on it...(having one of those patches in marriage where it takes a lot of work to make things WORK, LoL. It's ok though, I'm still so in love). Oh yeah...still no AF cd68 or 70, not sure. BFN this AM. Duh. 

Little sister is growing, growing, growing, she's almost 10 weeks. Crazy huh?


----------



## Laura2806

What do they say about new houses?! Lol mums just called to say she's been discharged so gonna go pick her up now  

That's crazy hunni!! Pounce on him lol I find that's when I get my own way lol 

Can't beleive your sis is that far gone! My SIL to be is 18 (I think) I still struggle and it's only getting harder not easier :-( she wasn't showing last time I saw her, last week. But people keep saying oh you must be really excited, bet you can't wait! And tbh I could wait for it to happen forever, I know that's really selfish but seriously when she's taking NO bits whatsoever and just doing as she pleases, I don't wanna know her, I even gave her my vita my friend had gave me ready and this week I've got them back, still a full box along with her folic acid she bought, still full! :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I swear I am the worst posting person! I've been super busy and just all out of sorts.
> 
> I hope that you are all doing well.
> 
> Me:
> 
> EWCM for 6 days now! I am so serious! Like *TMI ALERT* after BMs I have a ton. Just moments ago I wiped and OMG clear, stretchy, BEAUTIFUL EWCM! Too bad we've only BD'd 7 days ago and again 2 days ago. I am hoping that my DH will let me have some action tomorrow, but I'm not counting on it...(having one of those patches in marriage where it takes a lot of work to make things WORK, LoL. It's ok though, I'm still so in love). Oh yeah...still no AF cd68 or 70, not sure. BFN this AM. Duh.
> 
> Little sister is growing, growing, growing, she's almost 10 weeks. Crazy huh?

Hey Teenah!

Its so great to hear from you!

Awww, big hugs on the hubby thing. All relationships hit a point where it takes work, I dont care what anyone says otherwise. No relationship is clean sailing the whole way through. We share our lives with each other, its only natural that it can become testing at times. But as you say the love is there and thats what matters! The rest will sort itself out!

YAY for the ewcm. This is great! I still reckon your ovulation became delayed for some random reason and that your body is now trying to kick yourself into normality! Hopefully youll either get a bfp or the witch (hopefully the first though!) in a couple of weeks, so youll finally know where you are!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> What do they say about new houses?! Lol mums just called to say she's been discharged so gonna go pick her up now
> 
> That's crazy hunni!! Pounce on him lol I find that's when I get my own way lol
> 
> Can't beleive your sis is that far gone! My SIL to be is 18 (I think) I still struggle and it's only getting harder not easier :-( she wasn't showing last time I saw her, last week. But people keep saying oh you must be really excited, bet you can't wait! And tbh I could wait for it to happen forever, I know that's really selfish but seriously when she's taking NO bits whatsoever and just doing as she pleases, I don't wanna know her, I even gave her my vita my friend had gave me ready and this week I've got them back, still a full box along with her folic acid she bought, still full! :cry:

New house new baby!!!! 

Glad to hear your mom is well enough to come home! Means shes coming round from the surgery and recovering well, and cant ask for more than that! Hope shes settled in back home fast and gets back to full strength soon!

Big hugs on the SIL. Its not easy...even more so when they dont take care of themselves and you have the worlds supply of goodies to make sure your own baby is cared for even before it makes an appearance.

Im lucky..my sister is 45 and hasnt been able to get pregnant in the last 14 years so not something I have to worry about!

Soon it will be us chick...and then you/we can all forget about all the pregnant people that seem to be popping up around us!


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yh lol hehe found a house we really like, I just don't want it to go before we can buy, but if it does there'll always be another one 

Mums curled up infront of the tv lol keeping warm and rested  glad she's home now 

I can't even stand being around her :-( apparently my brothers worried about me cause of the house and baby stuff, yet he doesn't show it! He didn't even text back when I told him how mum was yesterday! So to me he can't be worried!! They anger me!! Lol 

I can't wait till we're one of them hunni, I think I'd be happy if I catch before my birthday (28 June, hence 2806!) I'll be more than happy, any longer and I'll go mad lol


----------



## sarahuk

I was wondering about those numbers...now I have zero excuse to miss your birthday!!

Im glad shes settled home. Sad your brother hasnt responded to find out how she is though...thats awful! He needs a darn slap! I bet shes really appreciated you being around these last couple of days to take care of her chick. :hugs:

Ohhh I hope you get a viewing for the house and can put in an offer and get accepted! That would be so exciting!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha

He's text my mum and rung my dad but ignori me! I cba with them chick 

Only got about 8nd half weeks before we can get a mortgage ))) :happydance::happydance::happydance: sooooooo excited!!!! 

Been looking at quilting fabric again ;-) found a lovely website called jackies fabrics and she's got a hungry caterpillar quilt ready made so I might attempt to remake it ;-) lol 
https://www.jackiesfabrics.co.uk/store/product_info.php?cPath=50&products_id=2269


----------



## sarahuk

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!

Thats so darn CUTE!!!! Make it!!!! You will be so happy making that and then bringing it out during the pregnancy. 

Im trying to decide what to make for moi this tww since I am putting this time to baby stuffs. I think I should stick with my new blanket im making for someone else, but do want to make something personal for us too since i need to practice for that bfp!

Those weeks will fly by. And youll be moving in no time. How awesome will it be to pick out babies room and start thinking about how you want it to look!


----------



## Laura2806

I can't decide whether to cheat and buy it or make it lol I'd worry mine wouldn't look anywhere near that good! 

I just googled crochet and found this! 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=768&bih=928

How cute!?! What are the options for you to make for yourself?


----------



## sarahuk

Well...I think what would make the decision for me is this...

How much fun will you have making it for your baby? :) If you think youll feel super happy doing it, then you should! I reckon it would be a good distraction from the tww, AND, youll be so proud when its done and youre rubbing your tummy and telling your little beany its blankey is ready!

Was that google search link for an exact item youd seen..cos for me its bringing up the google search results! Just checking!

As for me...eeek..how cute is this!

https://0.tqn.com/d/baby/1/0/0/5/-/-/crochet-baby-hats.jpg

And these too:

https://www.crochetspot.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/animal-bibs.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Now that's very true thanks chick  I might weight until payday then purchase the bits )

It's the bloody iPad! Lol didn't bring up the pic on its own page only enlarges the one you pic up, it was the grey cardigan, hat and booties, über cute lol 

Awww they're so cute!! def make the hat ;-) I wonder if you could make a snowsuit or coat to go with it?! X


----------



## sarahuk

Im glad youre making it! I want regular piccie updates of how its going!

You know..when i search for crochet baby stuff I want to make damn everything I see. Its hell. I reckon when i get a bfp ill be able to give mothercare enough supplies to fully stock for a year :S


----------



## Laura2806

Hehe I'll make a piccie diary of it ;-) 

I love knitted/croched baby stuff  you should make and sell it hunni!! You'd make a fortune!!


----------



## Laura2806

I've just thought!! I could make all soft furnishings for the nursery from hungry caterpillar materials!! Nappy holder, sheets, bumper, curtains/blind!! Oooooo excited muchly now!! Hehe


----------



## sarahuk

Oh I wish...but im still a big novice. Ive only been doing it properly for a few months, and only pushing away from basic stuff for the last month. If I ever got super at it though id make an ebay shop!

You should totally do that! EEEEK...its such a cute idea! And what an awesome project to undertake too!

How you doing today? Mum ok?

x


----------



## Laura2806

Practice makes perfect ;-) 

I know I got dead excited! Thinking I will  it'll be cheaper too!! 

Today I absolutely fucked off to the max!! My work are complete twats and have given me a written warning (without a verbal) backyard I've not got a few invoices signed by the director only the manager?!?!! If I dot improve in 3minths they're sacking me!! Tribunal here we come I reckon!!! Sorry about the language ladies!! 

Mums just sore but ok thank you, how's you?


----------



## sarahuk

Im not too bad ta chick :) Bit fed up with some bnb drama but Im way too old to bother with it. Just left i now :D

Oh my god hun that sounds awful!! Id definitely take that to tribunal. Put in your written complaint asap and include a copy of your disciplinary procedure at work...bstards!!!

Dont let it stress you too much, you have a good arguement, they cant bypass systems like that!


----------



## kt1988

How you all doing ladies? My package come yesturday with my pre seed,bbt thermometer and opk's, where do I begin my bbt thermometer? Any tips I cld do wi
th?


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo do tell I love a bit of drama! Lol 

I'm biding y time then honna drop them in the shit ;-) my dads the subcontracted electrician and the only one who knows how to fix the robotics and how build them from scratch so they'd be screwed if my grandad pulled the company out too ;-) I'm not letting her stress me out gettin a house and BFP are far more important than her 

I'll get my own back hunni


----------



## Laura2806

Hey  yay for the parcel! 

Start temping tomorrow, as soon as you wake up, I keep mine under my pillow do I can always find it as soon as my alarm goes off  x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> How you all doing ladies? My package come yesturday with my pre seed,bbt thermometer and opk's, where do I begin my bbt thermometer? Any tips I cld do wi
> th?

Right,

First things first, click my fertility friend chart link in my signature block and sign up. You can choose basic or premium for a little bit of $, but premium or not, doesnt really matter!

You need to take your waking temperature every morning. It needs to be the first thing that you do every morning, and it must be around the same time where possible, and be after at least 3 hours of sleep.

Youll record it in FF every day. When you ovulate, your temperature will rise. FF looks for a rise over 3 days (Which is what ovulation does) and then it will give you these big red crosshairs. They will tell you exactly the day that you ovulated!

FF is awesom.e After a few cycles it will start working out all your averages and tell you when it expects you to ovulate and when it believes your af is due.

With the opks you need to start doing them before you ovulate. So if you ovulate day 14 for ecample, youd start about day 9ish maybe. At first if you dont know when, just start from CD8ish. You dont use FMU, do the opk between 2 and 4pm as this is the best time to catch the surge. Limit liquid for two hours before the test, and try not to go pee in the hours leading up to it!

The closer you get to ovulation, the darker the lines will go. To have a positive, youre looking for the test line to become as dark as, or darker than, the control line. When that happens, you have between 12 to 36 hours for when the egg is released, so the positive means get busy!!

When your lines start to go from faint to dark (you always will see a tiny bit on the strip possibly as we have the hormone during our non fertile days), you might want to start doing the opks twice a day to make sure you catch that surge.

Preseed - awesome stuff! It says to use 3g but god no..dont do it! You want to use about 1g, 1.5 at the most.

About 15 mins before sexytime, or when oh goes to bathroom, pop it in. I got the applicator one so you just screw it on top, squeeze in the amount, and then I laid on the bed and popped it in as high as it goes. And thats it! I used it for all sex sessions in my fertile window :)

The opks and bbt will tell you sooo much. This is a good cycle, youll learn so much! Good luck! And ofc any questions just scream :) Ill try and answer!


----------



## sarahuk

You do that Laura!!!

What does S think about what happened at work? xx


----------



## Laura2806

He's ready to kill the fat troll as he calls her lol 

According to ff I'm due to ov around cd20 but as last cycle was 28days I'm gonna start opking in the next day or 2, if I've got no line I might skip a day until I get something then everyday once there's a faint line until FXed I get a surge! Just really hope I get one! Should I use preseed once the line starts to get darker? Xx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks for that great advice Laura, that was exactly the info i was looking for! Im feeling positive already, Just got an account on ff so i'm ready to chart. Due to ovulate Feb 18th so ill start doing opk's few days b4. 

Im all set just need these days to tick by nicely! wishing my life away!! Thanks again for fab advice im glad i know i can come here for some support and advice. It certainly makes this cycle feel alot easier already. 

What cd are u both on now ladies, is it looking like a good cycle for you so far?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> He's ready to kill the fat troll as he calls her lol
> 
> According to ff I'm due to ov around cd20 but as last cycle was 28days I'm gonna start opking in the next day or 2, if I've got no line I might skip a day until I get something then everyday once there's a faint line until FXed I get a surge! Just really hope I get one! Should I use preseed once the line starts to get darker? Xx

Hmmmm...I would ignore FF as it will average out based on the data it has...and with your last cycle being strange with the opks and all that..I would probably go with what is your usual.

28 days is pretty textbook! Id probably be tempted to do a sneaky opk tomorrow actually and see if theres even a hint of something forming, and take it from there!

Id use the preseed once you start seeing the line getting darker aye. It mens you might use it a :Sex: session or two early but its better that than later! I was so excited to use it though I used it from CD8 haha :D

xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Thanks for that great advice Laura, that was exactly the info i was looking for! Im feeling positive already, Just got an account on ff so i'm ready to chart. Due to ovulate Feb 18th so ill start doing opk's few days b4.
> 
> Im all set just need these days to tick by nicely! wishing my life away!! Thanks again for fab advice im glad i know i can come here for some support and advice. It certainly makes this cycle feel alot easier already.
> 
> What cd are u both on now ladies, is it looking like a good cycle for you so far?

Im glad the info helped! I thiiiiiink, you have me and Laura mixed up again though :haha: :D :D

Im glad also that youre feeling positive! Its the first step towards a stress free and controlled cycle, and thats always a good thng!

If you can link your FF chart into your signature block then I can keep taking a look at your temps and see whats happening. I like to stalk!

Since its your first month opking, Id recommend starting maybe 5 days before you normally think you ovulate. The reason I say this is because its not uncommon for people to opk and find out that they actually ovulate at a completely different time! It will also give you a chance to see just how that LH surge will start off, grow and build into the big positive!

You can always ask us for advice..if we can answer we sure will!

Im 4dpo..im not SS or getting myself all stressed this cycle since I have a doctors appointment on the day AF is due so hopefully ill get some answers!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Okie doke ta, although I won't be able to do one until about 6 when I get home from work :-( I'm really hoping 28 is gonna be my cycle length!! 

However you actually have to have sex to make a baby!! We've got bella in with us ATM cause of mums op do we're not getting anywhere near each other! We could but I think he's using it as an excuse, men do know how to make us ladies feel wanted aye! 

And yes KT I think you got us confused ;-) 

Eugh feeling fed up with him! :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Hmm have you spoken to him about it honey? The strangest things can effect then when were ttc...we tend to notice the impact more!

Can you drag him into the shower with you tonight and initiate some pre-:sex: lovin? Go super seduction mode!! Or...could just be honest and upfront and say that youve noticed hes a little distant atm intimatly, and is there something bothering him atm. Sometimes its the best way!

Let us know how the opk goes though! I think youre doing the right thing trying now to see when and how you get your surge!

Come on OV!! xxxx


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies!

I hope that you are all doing well! I've been swamped as usual, and ABSOLUTELY dead tired by the end of the day. 

Status update: DH and I are getting along very well! We totally made up and had a great BD session to seal the deal! LoL. It's cd71 now!!!! Still not AF and I am fairly sure that I O'd yesterday or the day before. I had 6 days worth of EWCM (first time in a long time) and then dried up over the last 3 days, I now have sticky CM. I guess that I am officially in the 2ww for the 3rd time this loooooong cycle. The first and second 2ww's were based on my very positive OPKs and this last one is based on my beautiful EWCM! 

Anyhow, I was day dreaming the other day about that BFP, and how one day we all should totally meet up with our babies! I would loooooove to go to the UK! It would make it even better if a great dinner with TTC pals was included!


----------



## sarahuk

Teenah!!!!!

:hugs:

Damn lady...so good to hear from you!

YAY about the making up!! That makes me so happy to hear that you guys have finally gotten over that little blip and hade awesome :sex: to close the deal! I bet you two are feeling super loved up right about now eh? :D :happydance:

I wonder if those two positive opks, you were gearing up to OV but then for whatever reason the egg didnt go? The symptoms do sound like youve OVd now though. YAY...I have a +dpo buddy!! 

That would be FANTASTIC!!! We defo need a new name for this thread tough...we dont want to meet up as the "looks like I could be out - sadface" girls!!

xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh he knows how I feel, it doesn't help that one min he's wide awake the next he's snoring lol 

He just says he's tired or not in the mood! Bloody men lol 

Little built gutted, not even a faint second line, but I also dipped one of the ones I was using before and there wasn't even a line on that so I'm thinking I might ov late and have a short LP maybe?! Gonna test sat maybe. The other thing is tho it had only been about 2hours since I last wee'd so maybe not strong enough, who kows, I just hope I am oving! :-/ 

Hey hun! Glad you guys made up  I really really hope you have finally OVed and are in 2ww again ;-) 

It would be lovely to actually meet up, you guys know a whole lot more about me than most!! Lmao! 

I can't think of a new name ladies :-( crap at things like that! Help! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

Awww bless...Im sure he will be back to his usual self when youre dropping that egg chick. Sometimes matt just isnt bothered. What drives me nutty tho is matt usually gets totally crazy for it when af starts...so i have 3 days of him looking all sad eyed lol!!

Its good that youve checked your opk though. But remember...that second line can hit you like an express train. Are you going to do another one tomorrow? I would!

I would think even if you ov later than normal, you shouldnt have a short LP. The LP part of your cycle generally stays the same give or take a day, its just the OV that can be variable :)


----------



## Laura2806

Same here! Simon really struggles when AF arrives, it's the only time he's mega horny! And AF stays with me for 6days! Lol 

Hmmmm I might do another one lol do you think it shows that u did ov last month? Seeing as I get lines then and nothing ATM?! 

As long as I'm oving it's all good 

Oh and I thought of a name do I'm gonna go change it now, just hope you ladies like it xx


----------



## sarahuk

I LOVE the new name!!! Its so fitting :D Now I just cant wait till they move us out of the general forums and into the buddy forums!

6 bloody days thats long!! Have you always had long periods? I only go for 3 days max...suddenly I feel really lucky!

I think you ovulate definitely. Specially since you did get them last month. I do think that its hard to judge your cycles though atm since we dont have any temp data. I think youve done yourself a huge favour with the temping to be honest with you. OPKs show the surge, but its that temp rising thats going to give you the confirmation that you need!

Id say do one tomorrow, and see how it compares to todays.

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yay glad you like it  

Yh I've always had problems do to speak, when I was about 14 my periods would last 6-8weeks with a 2week break then start again! That's when I went hormone control tablets to settle them down, up until I had the tests done I'd been on something to control my periods or birth control since 14. It's no wonder it's taking so long ey! Lol 

Yh it's the confirmation I need, just gotta hope I get a bloody rise now lol I shall make sure I pee around lunch time then drink nothing till hometime  

Thank god it's Friday!! What's everyone got planned this weekend? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Wow thats insane!! I really feel for you. I cant stand that time of the month. I spend the entire time paranoid im leaking everywhere and just cant settle. I get so bad with it that in the mornings when I wake up i bunyhop to the bathroom just incase haha. Ive never done it though..youd think by now id have given up the fear of it but nooo!

Are you opking today chicko?! :D Excited! Your temps have really levelled off so...soping its coming soon!

My weekend will be lasy. Got some big forms to fill in and that blankey to work on and just..well prolly writing a list of questions to ask my doc next friday.

What about you chick?

x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Yh he knows how I feel, it doesn't help that one min he's wide awake the next he's snoring lol
> 
> He just says he's tired or not in the mood! Bloody men lol
> 
> Little built gutted, not even a faint second line, but I also dipped one of the ones I was using before and there wasn't even a line on that so I'm thinking I might ov late and have a short LP maybe?! Gonna test sat maybe. The other thing is tho it had only been about 2hours since I last wee'd so maybe not strong enough, who kows, I just hope I am oving! :-/
> 
> Hey hun! Glad you guys made up  I really really hope you have finally OVed and are in 2ww again ;-)
> 
> It would be lovely to actually meet up, you guys know a whole lot more about me than most!! Lmao!
> 
> I can't think of a new name ladies :-( crap at things like that! Help! Lol

you could ov late and have a 9 month long LP!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

How awesome would that be!!! Im hoping for a 9monther too :D


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I'm either like that or I'm on then think shit when did I last check on things?! Lol 
I kinda got used to it after a while it was normal! 

Yep I shall be oping when I get home, feel really wet today (sorry tmi) and got increased cm so FXed!! 

We're seeing another financial advisor tomorrow to get a second opinion and book a viewing ) FXed for the docs chick! 

A 9month LP would be perfect ladies  we'll all get one soon enough xx


----------



## sarahuk

Viewing!!! Thats awesome...i look forward to hearing all about how the place is!

Good with the CM! Cant wait to see a piccie of that incoming blaring positive! Me and pinks need you on the dpo side with us! xx


----------



## Laura2806

I can't wait lol got a really good feeling about this place 

No more cm but feel like there is, FXed ewcm us on its way!! I want to be on the dpi side too :-( xx


----------



## sarahuk

what time are you doing your opk today? Im super excited!!


----------



## Laura2806

well i last pee'd around half 2 so i might go do it now! lol

eugh my brother and his fiance have just turned up, they had theyre 20wk scan today :cry:


----------



## Laura2806

so here it is.......

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-10.jpg

there is a faint line where the lil symbol it, cant really see this on the pic but trust me its there! very faint so ill keep doing them until i get the surge now!

eugh just them being here winds me up :( ive shut myself away in the spare room, currently where our imac is! Si's at his folks, reason unknown so i guess its :coffee: until i have some company!! wait all week for this time and now ive found myself sat alone, bored, wound up and listening to rizzle kicks!! :headspin:

oh and ignore the state of my nails i cba to do them anymore!! lol


----------



## teenah99

THANK GAWD IT'S FRIDAY.

I swear, this week has been soooo busy. My house has been neglected, so it is a mess. My foot is still swollen from a fall I took over a week ago, so no workingout, which equals WEIGHT GAIN FROM HELL. My house is littered with half started crochet, and I have like 10,000 tons of homework for my business class to do. Can you say, "stress!?"

LoL.

TTC is still on my mind, but to tell you the truth I am entering a sustainment phase in terms of my mindset...in order to survive my hectic life (which I love) I am mentally downshifting my focus on TTC...ya know?

Laura - opk's are super stressful for me, as I didn't have a positive for 2 1/2 cycles, which messed with my head, and then this LOOOOOOOONG cycle I had 2 VERY positives...keep using them if you feel like it, but also temp, bc it's really reliable in terms of confirming your O. 

Sarah - you are so positive lately (not that you weren't before). I am loving it! 

Maybe I should have a drink this weekend...LoL. I need to unwind.


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds like fun hunni!! You should fef have a drink to relax I have! And a pizza. And chocolate lol 

Yh I'm gonna keep doing them, hoping to see that surge along with a temp rise, really hoping for the temp rise most tho. 

We had some mixed feeling news tonight, Simons nab who he's not seen since he was baby and who his mum hasn't spoken to for 30years passed away last night, although Simon doesn't remember her and his mum didn't get in with her it's still sad news, also his other passed out today but that's because she wears several layers and a coat whilst sitting infront of the fire, she stood up and went into the kitchen where the windows were open and passed out :-( she's ok now tho thankfully. 

What a crap week ey ladies! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Viewing!!! Thats awesome...i look forward to hearing all about how the place is!
> 
> Good with the CM! Cant wait to see a piccie of that incoming blaring positive! Me and pinks need you on the dpo side with us! xx

totally agree :thumbup:



Laura2806 said:


> so here it is.......
> 
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-10.jpg
> 
> there is a faint line where the lil symbol it, cant really see this on the pic but trust me its there! very faint so ill keep doing them until i get the surge now!
> 
> eugh just them being here winds me up :( ive shut myself away in the spare room, currently where our imac is! Si's at his folks, reason unknown so i guess its :coffee: until i have some company!! wait all week for this time and now ive found myself sat alone, bored, wound up and listening to rizzle kicks!! :headspin:
> 
> oh and ignore the state of my nails i cba to do them anymore!! lol

i see the line too - keep testing and hopefully it will get a lot darker

GL


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick, viewing booked for a week today! Also found out theres a boys opposite my folks up for sale so when the board goes up we'll go view that too, and we've found a 4bed we like for £115,00 can't believe it's so cheap lol

Gonna test again around 2, currently lying with legs in air telling his soldiers to go find my egg! Lol I got his sex drive back ;-) hehe :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick, viewing booked for a week today! Also found out theres a boys opposite my folks up for sale so when the board goes up we'll go view that too, and we've found a 4bed we like for £115,00 can't believe it's so cheap lol
> 
> Gonna test again around 2, currently lying with legs in air telling his soldiers to go find my egg! Lol I got his sex drive back ;-) hehe :happydance:

why not knock on the door of the house and enquire about a viewing before a board goes up - gives you first viewing on it

as an estate agent (please dont hate me) i know what their like - they can promise you first viewing and dont always call so maybe try to get in their first

oooooooh good luck with the swimmers!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> well i last pee'd around half 2 so i might go do it now! lol
> 
> eugh my brother and his fiance have just turned up, they had theyre 20wk scan today :cry:

Sorry ive been absent girlies!!

I think my cold is on its way back in!

Anyhoos..ill be reading back over the posts and responding individually...hope thats ok!

Aww Laura...that must have sucked when they came...how did it go? How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> so here it is.......
> 
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-10.jpg
> 
> there is a faint line where the lil symbol it, cant really see this on the pic but trust me its there! very faint so ill keep doing them until i get the surge now!
> 
> eugh just them being here winds me up :( ive shut myself away in the spare room, currently where our imac is! Si's at his folks, reason unknown so i guess its :coffee: until i have some company!! wait all week for this time and now ive found myself sat alone, bored, wound up and listening to rizzle kicks!! :headspin:
> 
> oh and ignore the state of my nails i cba to do them anymore!! lol

For the record...I can see the feint line too!! Its definitely there...so yes, keep doing it every day till it starts to get darker then when it appears youre close to the surge...twice a day! WOOOT for incoming ovulation!!

Sometimes shutting yourself away is the best thing. Not just for the atmosphere but also for your own sanity. When youre ttc its hard to be surrounded by people in the flesh that are gushing about something you desperately want. Soon it will be your turn!

Atleat you have nice nails! Mine look like crap! I was tempted to have accrylics again but then I was thinking about those foil wraps. It says they last 14 days which is good, but then it said to take them off to soak your fingers in warm water and peel them off. So not sure how good they will be for when youre taking showers or doing dishes. Anyone know? :D


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo no I'd lo to be an estate agent! Nosing around people's homes all day! Lol

Yh I might do, it's literally opposite mum  

Willing those swimmers on lol

Oh no hope the cold stays away! 

I stayed away from them lol I find it easier!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Atleat you have nice nails! Mine look like crap! I was tempted to have accrylics again but then I was thinking about those foil wraps. It says they last 14 days which is good, but then it said to take them off to soak your fingers in warm water and peel them off. So not sure how good they will be for when youre taking showers or doing dishes. Anyone know? :D

i used to bite mine and they were quite soft too - old wives tale BUT it works - paint your nails with a red nail varnish - any make, any shade just as long as its red

there is something in red that strengthens the nails and helps them grow

sarah, you;ve seen my nails - it does work!

DONT have accrylics as they make your nails like paper when you stop - my mum had it done once and it then took her about 6 months to get them decent again


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> THANK GAWD IT'S FRIDAY.
> 
> I swear, this week has been soooo busy. My house has been neglected, so it is a mess. My foot is still swollen from a fall I took over a week ago, so no workingout, which equals WEIGHT GAIN FROM HELL. My house is littered with half started crochet, and I have like 10,000 tons of homework for my business class to do. Can you say, "stress!?"
> 
> LoL.
> 
> TTC is still on my mind, but to tell you the truth I am entering a sustainment phase in terms of my mindset...in order to survive my hectic life (which I love) I am mentally downshifting my focus on TTC...ya know?
> 
> Laura - opk's are super stressful for me, as I didn't have a positive for 2 1/2 cycles, which messed with my head, and then this LOOOOOOOONG cycle I had 2 VERY positives...keep using them if you feel like it, but also temp, bc it's really reliable in terms of confirming your O.
> 
> Sarah - you are so positive lately (not that you weren't before). I am loving it!
> 
> Maybe I should have a drink this weekend...LoL. I need to unwind.

Hey Teenah! :hugs:

Ouch sounds like you have a busy time ahead!! I hope youre taking things easy with that foot though...push it too far and it will just take longer to heal!

I love the sound of half started crocheting things!!! what are you making atm? :D

I know what you mean about the downshifting ttc. I think with the long cycle youve had it would be something I would ahve done mentally anyway. Since Id no longer know what was going on!! But, since it sounds like you have a lot of things going on, its great distraction from the waiting game. So its only a good thing!

Yes you should have a drink! I say until theres two lines, its all good :D Plus any pregnancy doesnt take things from you until a while in anyway, its getting what it needs from the yolk sac!

Im trying to be more positive hun. I guess with the incoming doctors appointment tha thas really helped me a lot. Its taken the pressure off knowing soon I might get some help and/or answers!

xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Oooo no I'd lo to be an estate agent! Nosing around people's homes all day! Lol
> 
> Yh I might do, it's literally opposite mum
> 
> Willing those swimmers on lol
> 
> Oh no hope the cold stays away!
> 
> I stayed away from them lol I find it easier!

i loved my job, i did all the valuations and viewings as well as run the office - its great looking at the way pple live 

at the worst - they will just say no - so no harm can be done by asking

swim lil sperm, swim!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sounds like fun hunni!! You should fef have a drink to relax I have! And a pizza. And chocolate lol
> 
> Yh I'm gonna keep doing them, hoping to see that surge along with a temp rise, really hoping for the temp rise most tho.
> 
> We had some mixed feeling news tonight, Simons nab who he's not seen since he was baby and who his mum hasn't spoken to for 30years passed away last night, although Simon doesn't remember her and his mum didn't get in with her it's still sad news, also his other passed out today but that's because she wears several layers and a coat whilst sitting infront of the fire, she stood up and went into the kitchen where the windows were open and passed out :-( she's ok now tho thankfully.
> 
> What a crap week ey ladies! Xx

Oh hun :( I think even when these people are separated from your life its still something that has an impact. Because even though the contact was taken away, the blood link is something that never can. how is he feeling about it?

Bless his other nan! What is it with em when they get on a bit with doing these things? lol. I remember mine spent 2 months completely drunk when she first got her alzheimers. She was always aksing for bottles of brandy but she had it beside her on the sofa for a night time tipple but would forget shed had any and so was drinking a bottle a day! We didnt know till she was s drunk she dropped a load of saucepans on her face and had the blackeyes from hell and had no idea why she had them lol.


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> so here it is.......
> 
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-10.jpg
> 
> there is a faint line where the lil symbol it, cant really see this on the pic but trust me its there! very faint so ill keep doing them until i get the surge now!
> 
> eugh just them being here winds me up :( ive shut myself away in the spare room, currently where our imac is! Si's at his folks, reason unknown so i guess its :coffee: until i have some company!! wait all week for this time and now ive found myself sat alone, bored, wound up and listening to rizzle kicks!! :headspin:
> 
> oh and ignore the state of my nails i cba to do them anymore!! lol
> 
> For the record...I can see the feint line too!! Its definitely there...so yes, keep doing it every day till it starts to get darker then when it appears youre close to the surge...twice a day! WOOOT for incoming ovulation!!
> 
> Sometimes shutting yourself away is the best thing. Not just for the atmosphere but also for your own sanity. When youre ttc its hard to be surrounded by people in the flesh that are gushing about something you desperately want. Soon it will be your turn!
> 
> Atleat you have nice nails! Mine look like crap! I was tempted to have accrylics again but then I was thinking about those foil wraps. It says they last 14 days which is good, but then it said to take them off to soak your fingers in warm water and peel them off. So not sure how good they will be for when youre taking showers or doing dishes. Anyone know? :DClick to expand...

Yh it def helps to stay away, it's another reason I can't wait to move out! They moved into my grandmas house last weekend, and I can't face going there just yet, I should be visiting my grandma there not them :cry: 

My nails are awful ATM, debating whether to redo them or not, not sure about the foils but t me it sounds like they'd come off doin day to day jobs!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick, viewing booked for a week today! Also found out theres a boys opposite my folks up for sale so when the board goes up we'll go view that too, and we've found a 4bed we like for £115,00 can't believe it's so cheap lol
> 
> Gonna test again around 2, currently lying with legs in air telling his soldiers to go find my egg! Lol I got his sex drive back ;-) hehe :happydance:

yay for sex drive and yay for pep talk! IVe been doing it every :sex: session this month!!

Great news about the house! I hope you find its something you really want and get to put an offer in on it! How exciting?!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chick, viewing booked for a week today! Also found out theres a boys opposite my folks up for sale so when the board goes up we'll go view that too, and we've found a 4bed we like for £115,00 can't believe it's so cheap lol
> 
> Gonna test again around 2, currently lying with legs in air telling his soldiers to go find my egg! Lol I got his sex drive back ;-) hehe :happydance:
> 
> why not knock on the door of the house and enquire about a viewing before a board goes up - gives you first viewing on it
> 
> as an estate agent (please dont hate me) i know what their like - they can promise you first viewing and dont always call so maybe try to get in their first
> 
> oooooooh good luck with the swimmers!Click to expand...

Great advice there..she knows he stuff, so id probably do that and go banging on the door with my puppy dog eyes out!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oooo no I'd lo to be an estate agent! Nosing around people's homes all day! Lol
> 
> Yh I might do, it's literally opposite mum
> 
> Willing those swimmers on lol
> 
> Oh no hope the cold stays away!
> 
> I stayed away from them lol I find it easier!

Well soon youll be parading around the house showing anyone that you can get to look, at your bfp!

Haha maybe theres your career change! You can do it like "through the keyhole" :D Teehee!

I hope it buggers off...ive just developed the headache from hell too so..not feeling hopeful!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Atleat you have nice nails! Mine look like crap! I was tempted to have accrylics again but then I was thinking about those foil wraps. It says they last 14 days which is good, but then it said to take them off to soak your fingers in warm water and peel them off. So not sure how good they will be for when youre taking showers or doing dishes. Anyone know? :D
> 
> i used to bite mine and they were quite soft too - old wives tale BUT it works - paint your nails with a red nail varnish - any make, any shade just as long as its red
> 
> there is something in red that strengthens the nails and helps them grow
> 
> sarah, you;ve seen my nails - it does work!
> 
> DONT have accrylics as they make your nails like paper when you stop - my mum had it done once and it then took her about 6 months to get them decent againClick to expand...

yus you have BOOOTIFUL nails! Only thing that puts me off about painting them is they never look decent. I always chip them to buggery with typing or with crocheting!

Crocheting would become a pain I think if I went with acrylics anyway, so ill keep avoiding them. I bite them down as it is to make the stitches flow :D Thats why i liked the idea of the nail foil wraps since they are basically just stickers!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> so here it is.......
> 
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-10.jpg
> 
> there is a faint line where the lil symbol it, cant really see this on the pic but trust me its there! very faint so ill keep doing them until i get the surge now!
> 
> eugh just them being here winds me up :( ive shut myself away in the spare room, currently where our imac is! Si's at his folks, reason unknown so i guess its :coffee: until i have some company!! wait all week for this time and now ive found myself sat alone, bored, wound up and listening to rizzle kicks!! :headspin:
> 
> oh and ignore the state of my nails i cba to do them anymore!! lol
> 
> For the record...I can see the feint line too!! Its definitely there...so yes, keep doing it every day till it starts to get darker then when it appears youre close to the surge...twice a day! WOOOT for incoming ovulation!!
> 
> Sometimes shutting yourself away is the best thing. Not just for the atmosphere but also for your own sanity. When youre ttc its hard to be surrounded by people in the flesh that are gushing about something you desperately want. Soon it will be your turn!
> 
> Atleat you have nice nails! Mine look like crap! I was tempted to have accrylics again but then I was thinking about those foil wraps. It says they last 14 days which is good, but then it said to take them off to soak your fingers in warm water and peel them off. So not sure how good they will be for when youre taking showers or doing dishes. Anyone know? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yh it def helps to stay away, it's another reason I can't wait to move out! They moved into my grandmas house last weekend, and I can't face going there just yet, I should be visiting my grandma there not them :cry:
> 
> My nails are awful ATM, debating whether to redo them or not, not sure about the foils but t me it sounds like they'd come off doin day to day jobs!Click to expand...

It does complicate things. When my grandmother died myself and my then fiance were looking for a place to live and my mother suggested taking over the lease on my grandmothers house. I couldnt entertain the idea. I think when a close family member lived in a house and passed away, its stll always going to feel like their house and not yours. Id not want to change anything and it would ahve become a living monument to her, and not the home Id wanted!

Agreed...think i need to do some research on them first..they do look pretty though! So many pretty patterns!


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo no I'd lo to be an estate agent! Nosing around people's homes all day! Lol
> 
> Yh I might do, it's literally opposite mum
> 
> Willing those swimmers on lol
> 
> Oh no hope the cold stays away!
> 
> I stayed away from them lol I find it easier!
> 
> i loved my job, i did all the valuations and viewings as well as run the office - its great looking at the way pple live
> 
> at the worst - they will just say no - so no harm can be done by asking
> 
> swim lil sperm, swim!!!!Click to expand...

I want a career change now lol did anyway but def do now lol 



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun hunni!! You should fef have a drink to relax I have! And a pizza. And chocolate lol
> 
> Yh I'm gonna keep doing them, hoping to see that surge along with a temp rise, really hoping for the temp rise most tho.
> 
> We had some mixed feeling news tonight, Simons nab who he's not seen since he was baby and who his mum hasn't spoken to for 30years passed away last night, although Simon doesn't remember her and his mum didn't get in with her it's still sad news, also his other passed out today but that's because she wears several layers and a coat whilst sitting infront of the fire, she stood up and went into the kitchen where the windows were open and passed out :-( she's ok now tho thankfully.
> 
> What a crap week ey ladies! Xx
> 
> Oh hun :( I think even when these people are separated from your life its still something that has an impact. Because even though the contact was taken away, the blood link is something that never can. how is he feeling about it?
> 
> Bless his other nan! What is it with em when they get on a bit with doing these things? lol. I remember mine spent 2 months completely drunk when she first got her alzheimers. She was always aksing for bottles of brandy but she had it beside her on the sofa for a night time tipple but would forget shed had any and so was drinking a bottle a day! We didnt know till she was s drunk she dropped a load of saucepans on her face and had the blackeyes from hell and had no idea why she had them lol.Click to expand...

Simons ok it sounds quite cruel and morbid but supposedly the house was left to him and Lee (si's bro) not sure if that still stands but he's thinking of the money, plus they say it's one out one in and with ov imminent, he said it could be for the best. 

Bless her! It's hard at the time but you kinda have to laugh about it afterwards, it's a horrible disease to have :-(


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Atleat you have nice nails! Mine look like crap! I was tempted to have accrylics again but then I was thinking about those foil wraps. It says they last 14 days which is good, but then it said to take them off to soak your fingers in warm water and peel them off. So not sure how good they will be for when youre taking showers or doing dishes. Anyone know? :D
> 
> i used to bite mine and they were quite soft too - old wives tale BUT it works - paint your nails with a red nail varnish - any make, any shade just as long as its red
> 
> there is something in red that strengthens the nails and helps them grow
> 
> sarah, you;ve seen my nails - it does work!
> 
> DONT have accrylics as they make your nails like paper when you stop - my mum had it done once and it then took her about 6 months to get them decent againClick to expand...
> 
> yus you have BOOOTIFUL nails! Only thing that puts me off about painting them is they never look decent. I always chip them to buggery with typing or with crocheting!
> 
> Crocheting would become a pain I think if I went with acrylics anyway, so ill keep avoiding them. I bite them down as it is to make the stitches flow :D Thats why i liked the idea of the nail foil wraps since they are basically just stickers!Click to expand...

you need to put at least 2 coats of base coat or a clear nail varnish on first (i use a cheap £1 clear varnish) then put thin coats of colour on top but make sure its thin and let it dry for a good half hour before putting a 2nd coat on - then put another thin layer of clear on

my varnish lasts about a week and i refuse to buy expensive stuff


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chick, viewing booked for a week today! Also found out theres a boys opposite my folks up for sale so when the board goes up we'll go view that too, and we've found a 4bed we like for £115,00 can't believe it's so cheap lol
> 
> Gonna test again around 2, currently lying with legs in air telling his soldiers to go find my egg! Lol I got his sex drive back ;-) hehe :happydance:
> 
> yay for sex drive and yay for pep talk! IVe been doing it every :sex: session this month!!
> 
> Great news about the house! I hope you find its something you really want and get to put an offer in on it! How exciting?!Click to expand...

Haha it feels like your doing more than just sex lol 

We've got our eye on 3atm so gonna get viewings booked up in the next few weeks ) eeeek exciting!! 



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chick, viewing booked for a week today! Also found out theres a boys opposite my folks up for sale so when the board goes up we'll go view that too, and we've found a 4bed we like for £115,00 can't believe it's so cheap lol
> 
> Gonna test again around 2, currently lying with legs in air telling his soldiers to go find my egg! Lol I got his sex drive back ;-) hehe :happydance:
> 
> why not knock on the door of the house and enquire about a viewing before a board goes up - gives you first viewing on it
> 
> as an estate agent (please dont hate me) i know what their like - they can promise you first viewing and dont always call so maybe try to get in their first
> 
> oooooooh good luck with the swimmers!Click to expand...
> 
> Great advice there..she knows he stuff, so id probably do that and go banging on the door with my puppy dog eyes out!!Click to expand...

Haha I just might do that! 



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo no I'd lo to be an estate agent! Nosing around people's homes all day! Lol
> 
> Yh I might do, it's literally opposite mum
> 
> Willing those swimmers on lol
> 
> Oh no hope the cold stays away!
> 
> I stayed away from them lol I find it easier!
> 
> Well soon youll be parading around the house showing anyone that you can get to look, at your bfp!
> 
> Haha maybe theres your career change! You can do it like "through the keyhole" :D Teehee!
> 
> I hope it buggers off...ive just developed the headache from hell too so..not feeling hopeful!Click to expand...

Oh I really really hope so hunni, for all of us! When are you testing?? 

I'd really love to do it! Lol gobna get this mortage and hopefully get through this shitty 3month warning thing, so angry about it! 



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> so here it is.......
> 
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-10.jpg
> 
> there is a faint line where the lil symbol it, cant really see this on the pic but trust me its there! very faint so ill keep doing them until i get the surge now!
> 
> eugh just them being here winds me up :( ive shut myself away in the spare room, currently where our imac is! Si's at his folks, reason unknown so i guess its :coffee: until i have some company!! wait all week for this time and now ive found myself sat alone, bored, wound up and listening to rizzle kicks!! :headspin:
> 
> oh and ignore the state of my nails i cba to do them anymore!! lol
> 
> For the record...I can see the feint line too!! Its definitely there...so yes, keep doing it every day till it starts to get darker then when it appears youre close to the surge...twice a day! WOOOT for incoming ovulation!!
> 
> Sometimes shutting yourself away is the best thing. Not just for the atmosphere but also for your own sanity. When youre ttc its hard to be surrounded by people in the flesh that are gushing about something you desperately want. Soon it will be your turn!
> 
> Atleat you have nice nails! Mine look like crap! I was tempted to have accrylics again but then I was thinking about those foil wraps. It says they last 14 days which is good, but then it said to take them off to soak your fingers in warm water and peel them off. So not sure how good they will be for when youre taking showers or doing dishes. Anyone know? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yh it def helps to stay away, it's another reason I can't wait to move out! They moved into my grandmas house last weekend, and I can't face going there just yet, I should be visiting my grandma there not them :cry:
> 
> My nails are awful ATM, debating whether to redo them or not, not sure about the foils but t me it sounds like they'd come off doin day to day jobs!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it's not just me that can see it  FXed it's darker today, might have to post a pic if it is :blush: lol they instantly wind me up it's horrible :-(
> 
> It does complicate things. When my grandmother died myself and my then fiance were looking for a place to live and my mother suggested taking over the lease on my grandmothers house. I couldnt entertain the idea. I think when a close family member lived in a house and passed away, its stll always going to feel like their house and not yours. Id not want to change anything and it would ahve become a living monument to her, and not the home Id wanted!
> 
> Agreed...think i need to do some research on them first..they do look pretty though! So many pretty patterns!Click to expand...

It'll just be weird to them there :-( 

They def do look good


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> you need to put at least 2 coats of base coat or a clear nail varnish on first (i use a cheap £1 clear varnish) then put thin coats of colour on top but make sure its thin and let it dry for a good half hour before putting a 2nd coat on - then put another thin layer of clear on
> 
> my varnish lasts about a week and i refuse to buy expensive stuff
> 
> loo I'll have to try that, I've never been good at panting my nails tho, I get it everywhere lmaoClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> loo I'll have to try that, I've never been good at panting my nails tho, I get it everywhere lmao

its doesnt matter, let it dry, then with your nails just chip if off the skin


----------



## Laura2806

Might give it a go this afternoon  I've ran out of the tips I like for acrylics lol think I'll give my nails a rest until the bros wedding! X


----------



## Laura2806

Just to let you know today's opk wasn't any darker than yesterday's! FXed for tomorrow x


----------



## Laura2806

On second inspection...
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-11.jpg

It's a tad darker!! Sorry about another pic :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

> you need to put at least 2 coats of base coat or a clear nail varnish on first (i use a cheap £1 clear varnish) then put thin coats of colour on top but make sure its thin and let it dry for a good half hour before putting a 2nd coat on - then put another thin layer of clear on
> 
> my varnish lasts about a week and i refuse to buy expensive stuff

Ahhh! Ok the...guess its time for me to buy some red! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Might give it a go this afternoon  I've ran out of the tips I like for acrylics lol think I'll give my nails a rest until the bros wedding! X

How did it turn out? :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> On second inspection...
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-11.jpg
> 
> It's a tad darker!! Sorry about another pic :blush:

You must be going blind lady...thats a LOT darker!! Im thinking your rise is on its way! Do 2 tomorrow!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I must be! I think it's called staring at them for ages lol ill do one the second time I wee and one this afternoon! Very gassy this morning lol! Sorry tmi for you! We used preseed last night!!! I asked Simon if he could tell, he couldn't so I asked him if he miss using it and he said yh a bit cause he doesn't like buying things online that he doesn't know what they are. I was like I've told you it's to help your spermies go where they are supposed to, then got a bit upset cause I feel like I'm everything in my power to make this baby and he just gets his cock wet once in a while! Bloody men!! Lol x


----------



## sarahuk

LOL! I know I shouldnt...but your comment about getting cock went really had me giggling!!

The thing is, you can buy this stuff offline too. Its a proper lubricant and not one just banged together in a dodgy factory. Tell him the NHS use it too for examinations, and that fertilify specialists also give it on prescription! I think sometimes its a bit scary when youre not sure what youre putting in your body, but if he knows about where else its used it might calm his nerves a bit.

Its great stuff eh? Not messy and not known its there! i did feel a bit of burn the firs ttime I used it but think it was only cos I got a bit high with it i think and scraped something lol.

They say the best time to do opks is around the afternoon. 2pm :) I was doing mine at 2pm and 8pm. Cant wait to see your tests today to see if theres any progression!

Come on eggy! Time to come out and say hello!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I know yh! Just took the dogs to play in the snow and said we was worrying me and asked if he does want a baby, he said of course I do, he was the one who mentioned it first too tbh. 

Thanks chick I shall tell him! Yh it was great and less leakage too!! No waffling to the bathroom afterwards! 

So this mornings OPK...
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-12.jpg
*
Def darker again  right now I've got slight pains in my right side, they were on the left before, maybe it's too eggies about to pop!! How awesom would that be  

How you doin Hun? You ready to test? Xx*	*


----------



## sarahuk

OH!! CAnt wait to get your next one! Im not surprised its not super dark though because LH isnt actually disolved into your blood till later in the day...unlike hcg! I bet your next test is going to be the darkest yet!

I did a naughty one this morning and was bfn. I think im going to skip tomorrow. I feel like I will probably not get a bfp this month, and ive accepted that. I have some stressy things happening later this month which I think is taking my focus more than the dissapointing af that will come!

Im glad you had your chat! Sometimes its good just to get your peace of mind. ITs funny about the leakage too...I noticed that!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

I completely forgot to do one! I'll do one tonight so won't drink for an hour now then go do one ;-) 

I think it's easier setting yourself up for ad than a BFP! Mind you I was sorting invoices into a-z on fri and they went B (Branmer) F (Foleshill Plating) and P (plastic coatings)!! I was like ooooo is this a sign?! 

I hope whatevers coming up isn't too stressful for you hunni, we just had to sit through the SIL showing the pics around :-( that's when Simon starts talking to me so we don't here everything bless him! 

Big hugs to you hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-13.jpg
Getin all excited now :happydance:


----------



## GODMOTHER2011

I'm Zoe just recent gone though Ivf :winkwink: trying to stay positive just had egg retrieval am now waiting for results xx just wanted to say your not alone xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-13.jpg
> Getin all excited now :happydance:

wooooo hooooo look at that line - wont be long now hun


----------



## Laura2806

GODMOTHER2011 said:


> I'm Zoe just recent gone though Ivf :winkwink: trying to stay positive just had egg retrieval am now waiting for results xx just wanted to say your not alone xx

Hi Zoe  welcome and good to have you with us :happydance:

Wow that must be stressful hun! I have very little idea of ivf processes, so I really hope anything I say doesn't offend you :blush: 

What's the next step? Feel free to tell us about yourself if you wish too, we're all lovely ladies here :flower: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Getin all excited now :happydance:
> 
> wooooo hooooo look at that line - wont be long now hunClick to expand...

I'm dead xcited  gonna make sure we bd everyday now ;-) feelin mega horny which really helps! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Getin all excited now :happydance:
> 
> wooooo hooooo look at that line - wont be long now hunClick to expand...
> 
> I'm dead xcited  gonna make sure we bd everyday now ;-) feelin mega horny which really helps! :rofl:Click to expand...

ooooh watch out OH, lauras on a mission!!!


----------



## teenah99

Hey guys,

I don't have a ton of time to post, but I did want to share some news with you...

Just talked to my older sister (I have two) and she is 6 weeks pregnant, she only has one ovary, and a history of abortions. She says that she's pissed and that she doesn't want it. It broke my heart. So now...both of my sisters are pregnant. LoL. Life is weird eh? 

Status update: No AF...BFN today. 

P.S. I am not even pissed, or jealous, just sort of numb. Oh well. Got to make dinner.

XoXO


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no teenah :-( I'm so sorry hunni, sending mahoosive :hugs: to you xx

It doesn't make sense does it, the people who dedicate their lives to trying to start a family appear to get nowhere fast and those who don't want children get them with no problems. They do say the hardest situations are sent to the ones who can cope with them though. 

I don't know what else to say hun other than we're here for you to scream and shout and cry to. :hugs: to the otherside of the pond xx


----------



## Pinky32

teenah99 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't have a ton of time to post, but I did want to share some news with you...
> 
> Just talked to my older sister (I have two) and she is 6 weeks pregnant, she only has one ovary, and a history of abortions. She says that she's pissed and that she doesn't want it. It broke my heart. So now...both of my sisters are pregnant. LoL. Life is weird eh?
> 
> Status update: No AF...BFN today.
> 
> P.S. I am not even pissed, or jealous, just sort of numb. Oh well. Got to make dinner.
> 
> XoXO

awww hun im sorry, it just seems so unfair

no af is a good sign, so all 3 of you might be preggy together


----------



## sarahuk

Laura those lines are getting nice and sexy now!!! Cant wait to see todays! tww here you come!

Wow Teenah...thats awful. What a inconsiderate thing to say at the best of times, but to say it to someone ttc too. I dont think I could have held myself back from speaking my mind.

Another bfn for me today! Oh well..my temps are STILL rising! Hate my body! Hopefully ill get a bfp in a couple of days. I keep telling that to myself in the hope that it works like a jedi mind trick lol.


----------



## Laura2806

Haha we def need to use the force!!! 

I can't poas until 6pm today :-( ill be doing it a soon as I get home lol then off to the gym :-/


----------



## sarahuk

I bet today is positive test day!

I seriously hope so...I need someone to get a positive SOMETHING today to get some pma back!!

My pma is :sleep: today lol


----------



## Laura2806

FXed ey! 

Be nice if at least one of us gets a positive something! 

I just feel shit cause I'm at work! Actually hate this place, turns out I am completely shit at my job! Yay!!


----------



## sarahuk

Youre not shit at your job! You just work for nasty people!!!


----------



## Laura2806

That's how they make feel. I just can't wait to get out of here now, I need something to look forward to, I know we've got the house and stuff but it's still hard to stay positive


----------



## sarahuk

Then try and think positive on your incoming positive opk followed by a positive hpt two weeks later!!


----------



## Laura2806

That'd be nice chick! Twins would be good  lol


----------



## Laura2806

Here it is, today's opk 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-14.jpg
A lil bit darker again but not positive yet! :coffee:


----------



## Pinky32

bloomin heck its taking its time lol


----------



## Laura2806

Eugh tell me about it! I'm bored now! 

And to top it off got my mum goin on about me no spending time with my brother and SIL, saying I am gonna make an effort when the babies here aren't I?! I really don't think she understands how much it hurts me to know that a month before she got pregnant she was saying she didn't want kids! I cry almost every time I have to see her :-( I'm really not a strong person am I!!


----------



## teenah99

You're almost there Laura! In my experience with OPK's I can only see the progressing darkness for two - three days worth of sticks. 

I'm attempting to attach some pics. The one with three sticks is from my 1st positive opk on cd27 and the other with two sticks and a HPT with an evil evap line is from cd42.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120104-00053.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## teenah99

ok here's the other pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111220-00027.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinky32

my opks normally get about as dark as teenah's first one 

i have to say laura, i do think its naughty of your mum to push you and your SIL/brother together - maybe its just me, but when we;re adults we should be able to talk to who we want, not just because their "family"

im not a huge "family" person (as you may gather), i was let down massively by some family members years ago and told them all to f**k off! ive not seen them since 

i talk to the family members that i want to

its hard for you with SIL as you know how she felt the month before plus your TTC - just do it when you want to hunny

christ! the only way i would know if my sis was preggy was if she put it on fb! I talk to her about twice a year and thats only if i have to lol

I was rushed to A&E on xmas eve night at 11.30 and got home around 4.30am xmas day and my sis still didnt call me to ask me if i was alright!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sorry girls, i seemed to have gone into a real rant there lol


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks for the pics teenah :thumbup: hoping mine will get darker tomorrow, either that or get lighter follow by a temp rise

I get really pissed off about and just say that she doesn't make an effort with me so why should I with her! 

Not really speaking to mum much ATM, just sort of grunting and nodding, she knows I'm annoyed about it.

Families can be such awkward things! I think with me it doesn't help I'm pretty independent and like to do things my way lol 

Don't worry about the rant chick, it's good to let it all out! 

Bella's just climbed over my back and is lieing half on me half behind with her head on my shoulder cause I'm ignoring her and mum told her off! Gotta love dogs! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

No rants are good! Your sis is a bitch. We should trade...your sister can have my sister and we can be epic sisters!!! 

I reckon youll get one of those super surprise uber dark positives and wonder where the hell it came from.

Does your mother know youre ttc? If she does, perhaps have a word and tell her why youre struggling to be around it?


----------



## sarahuk

I meant some dots before the not....rant away! We are all here for each other!


----------



## Laura2806

I really hope I will do Hun! 

However this bloody dog is killing my back!!
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-15.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Yh she does know we're TTC, I've told her why it hurts and she just turns round and said its not Stacey's fault (SIL), well to me it fucking well is! She should have kept her geordie legs shut!, (sorry about the language ladies!)


----------



## Pinky32

if she didnt want kids y not use a condom

just ignore the lot of them


----------



## Laura2806

My point exactly! How can you not want kids yet be trying for 12months! The things she says don't add up, plus she was off her face at my uncles wedding last summer telling me she thought she was pregnant!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh dont apologise....let it all out, I know I would, and quite often do! I think your mom is missing the point that from where youre sitting its a major slap in the face and hard emotionally to deal with. Youre trying so hard for this that you dont need that constant pressure and reminder of what youre working hard for and she just happened to fall into. Its a tough situation, and no doubt your mom will never understand your point of view. They just dont seem to work that with sometimes with the things that really matter to us.

So if you need to keep your distance a bit, then for your own emotions and things, you should do what keeps you more relaxed!

OMG...shes so freaking cute! Matt was just hanging over my shoulder for a look and thinks shes gorgeous too...me wants her!!


----------



## sarahuk

omg...no offence but...what a fucking bitch!


----------



## Laura2806

No offence taken :flower:

Mum always seems to take their side with things too which hurts, she goes on about my nan doing it with her an d my uncle yet does it to me!

Whenever I get upset and she sees she says she understands but I should concentrate on other things not getting pregnant then it will happen, not easy when it's all you want! Just another reason why I can't wait to move out so we hardly ever have to see them. Cause I know for a fact they won't visit us so there's no way I'll be visiting them! She came to our old house once, the day we moved in! And that was not because she wasn't working!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and she's not so cute when she sleeps on your pillow all night! :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

I hope so deeply that the house youre looking at is the one and that you can get your offer in and accepted so you can get out!! You dont need all this stress and tension, plus that way she cant treat you like a 5 year old telling you that you have to go visit X/y/z just because she thinks so!!

I hate when people say to think about other sutff. If only that was possible! When you decide youre ready for baby its not just a choice, its a life changing one. As woman, ofc its on our minds all the time..it kinda has to be!!

And bella is always gorgeous! Keep a close eye on her, I might attempt to dogknap! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

We've found about 10that we like so gonna start booking some viewings up so we can get the ball rolling then as soon as we get the go ahead with a mortgage lender we an up an offer in, the advisor we saw sat said we might be able to get one earlier than we first thought, got another meeting with him Friday when he'll tell us who will lend us what  be so nice if we could find a mortage now, we could be in by the end of march!, then no more having to do as we're told! 

I feel like I'm being selfish but if there is one time in my life I am allowed to be selfish surely this is it?! 

Right enough depressing talk about the skank! Lol 

Bella is really cute but can be very naughty and extremely annoying at times! When she gets told off tho her ears go back, tail drops and she looks at you like 'I'm sorry I couldn't help myself' and you melt and she's back on your lap before you know it lol she just has to be close to someone all the time, a ral lap dog, but a ad big lol


----------



## sarahuk

Im crossing everything for the good news from the financial advisor! Its good that you have 10 places youre wanting to view. Chances are that atleast one will be a bit for putting in that offer. Im so excited for you! I cant wait to move!! Youll have to show us the before pictures and then during/after like one of those home makeover shows!

Its not being selfish, its just human nature. Its impossible to not be pissed at someone that doesnt want it and has it fall in their lap and doesnt treat it with the respect it deserves...and its something you DO want, work hard for, and would love, cherish and respect it. Stick to your guns...I would!

I reckon thats the cuteness of female dogs. Ive always been around males so Moo is the first female one ive had. Shes just the same...she has to be with you all the time and is the most affectionate thing Ive ever known! Bella is so beautiful. I absolutly LOVE her colour and her markings. More pics please!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks chick I can't wait neither, will be soooo nice to have our own space again  There will be plenty of pics lol 

I just stay away from them, so hoping we get that BFP very soon, it'll make things a lot easier knowing our lil bean is on its way! 

Yh def, mind you our other dog or should I say mums dog will only cuddle first thing in the morning, it all has to be on her terms, but then she is a lot bigger than bells so it's harder to cuddle lol she's been pretty naughty lately too lol turning back into a playful pup!! I shall sort some piccies out of bells for you  mind you there plenty on fb if you wish to add me  

Yesterday's temp was 36.23 and today's is 36.41! Is this my rise?


----------



## Laura2806

So I thought I'd do an OPK this morning too, just to check on things, also I had one of the old ones left I dipped that too!! What you guys think? Doesnt seem any darker or lighter to me.
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-16.jpg

Paranoia is setting in!!


----------



## Pinky32

see i would have said the blue one is a tad darker, not by much but a little

dont be paranoid, it just means that your body is getting reading to drop the egg - could be a super egg so is taking a little longer to drop

it was only last cycle that i got a positive opk, before that, mine never got much darker than yours above

this is why temping is so good


----------



## Pinky32

youve put on your chart that you had a positive opk yesterday ????????

you cant tell ff that you got a faint line - it will confuse it (i think ff is male so it doesnt take much to confuse it)

temps are looking good


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I put positive to see if it would say that this was my temp rise, I forgot to change it back lol was playing with it!


----------



## Pinky32

lol ok

keep testing with the opks and keep looking at your chart - im stalking you too!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Will do  Woohoo another stalker


----------



## Pinky32

oh yeah :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha how are you anyway?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura,

It could be that youre like me...that you dont actually surge to the point where the line meets the control line. Its why Ive had issues with working out my surge. The darkest I got last cycle on CD12 was about the same as the strips youre showing. My surge was confirmed by the elevated temps too.

My advice would be to continue checking for now, I do think the bottom one was darker, I think the darker control line might be helping to confuse it!

I would say that if your opks get fainter, I would put all the opks together (I stick them on paper and write the CD next to them) and see where your darkest one was. Compare that to your temps, and if youve had elevated temps then it was most likely your surge!

Id love to add you chickadee! Can find me under [email protected]!

AFM - Matt still sick with the cold I had so im in nurse mode today! temp declined a tiny bit...booo...but hardly by any. Also had another bfn. Double boo! Still early though at 10dpo :D

x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Haha how are you anyway?


im bored being at 6dpo - i want something to happen!!!

poor sarah has to keep dragging me off the edge that im going to throw myself off of - its just so boring!



sarahuk said:


> Laura,
> 
> It could be that youre like me...that you dont actually surge to the point where the line meets the control line. Its why Ive had issues with working out my surge. The darkest I got last cycle on CD12 was about the same as the strips youre showing. My surge was confirmed by the elevated temps too.
> 
> My advice would be to continue checking for now, I do think the bottom one was darker, I think the darker control line might be helping to confuse it!
> 
> I would say that if your opks get fainter, I would put all the opks together (I stick them on paper and write the CD next to them) and see where your darkest one was. Compare that to your temps, and if youve had elevated temps then it was most likely your surge!
> 
> Id love to add you chickadee! Can find me under [email protected]!
> 
> AFM - Matt still sick with the cold I had so im in nurse mode today! temp declined a tiny bit...booo...but hardly by any. Also had another bfn. Double boo! Still early though at 10dpo :D
> 
> x

2nd paragraph - im sure i said that!!!

wooo hoooo sarah is playing nurse and patient today :happydance:

will you stop testing woman!

i could whisper in your ear that i poas too today!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh could be, providing my temps rise I don't mind lol 

Most of lines have evaped tho so they wouldn't show up, I have got all my pics tho. 

I'll go add you now  

Bless him! Good job you've already OVed lol mind you that's when you had you cold lol I'm still pestering Simon for sex and using preseed without him knowing hehe!!


----------



## Laura2806

Waiting is crap!! Lol I'm bored of waiting to ov now :-(


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo BFP?!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Oooo BFP?!

:rofl: at 6dpo!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

i just had to do something to stop this boredom of the tww


----------



## Laura2806

You never know!! Could be multiples! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

well the result was whiter than the snow we had at the weekend


----------



## teenah99

I'm approx. 7dpo right now (3rd round of maybe O'ing this hellishly long cycle from hell!) and I am DEAD SICK with A COLD! I feel like Hell on Earth. Ugh! Part of me is hoping that this is a symptom of a BFP to come, but another part of me is like, "you work in a hospital, you're bound to get sick, duh!" I will say though, I NEVER really get sick, so this is weird. It's not cold here at all, very mild in the Southern United States (South Carolina SUCKS!!!) so I don't think that it's from the weather. 

I JUST WANT A BFP or AF!!!!!!!!! Is that TOO much to ask for?!

Here's to cd76 and counting...

P.S. UGH!


----------



## Laura2806

Maybe not then lol 

Hun can't imagine what your going through :-( I really hope you've not gone trough all this just for AF to turn up. I so so hope this is your BFP coming hunni xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well this is a tad confusing after last months opks ladies! 
This mornigns tests again.....
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-16.jpg

And this evenings test after 10mins waiting for it to get darker!
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-17.jpg

So this evenings test is only as dark as the second day of opks. I really don't know what to think! I'll keep testing for a couple more days to see how it goes but I looks like tomorrow could possibly be 1dpo with no significant signs of ov'ing :shrug:


----------



## Pinky32

if you get two more days of higher temps, ff might give you crosshairs for testerday

one way of finding out is to put false temps now for the next few days just to see what ff says then delete the false temps


----------



## Laura2806

Ooo thanks for the tip! I'll do that now  x


----------



## Pinky32

i did it last week to confirm that i ov on wed


----------



## Laura2806

I put slight rises in for the next two days and it says I OVed yesterday so FXed I actually get the rises now  dead chuffed we've been at it like rabbits now too lmao


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy well done - dont forget to delete the fakes


----------



## Laura2806

:happydance: yh I did it straight away else I'll get confused at 6:30 in the morning when I try to my temp in and find there's already on there lol


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## teenah99

Here's how my FF is looking...I only included a snapshot since all 76 cd's would be a bit much! LoL...I think that my BD pattern looks good! What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







FF.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Laura2806

Which is the bd symbol? The heart? Looks diff to mine but that could just be me lol why don't you get the link in your sig then you can be stalked too lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha how are you anyway?
> 
> 
> im bored being at 6dpo - i want something to happen!!!
> 
> poor sarah has to keep dragging me off the edge that im going to throw myself off of - its just so boring!
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Laura,
> 
> It could be that youre like me...that you dont actually surge to the point where the line meets the control line. Its why Ive had issues with working out my surge. The darkest I got last cycle on CD12 was about the same as the strips youre showing. My surge was confirmed by the elevated temps too.
> 
> My advice would be to continue checking for now, I do think the bottom one was darker, I think the darker control line might be helping to confuse it!
> 
> I would say that if your opks get fainter, I would put all the opks together (I stick them on paper and write the CD next to them) and see where your darkest one was. Compare that to your temps, and if youve had elevated temps then it was most likely your surge!
> 
> Id love to add you chickadee! Can find me under [email protected]!
> 
> AFM - Matt still sick with the cold I had so im in nurse mode today! temp declined a tiny bit...booo...but hardly by any. Also had another bfn. Double boo! Still early though at 10dpo :D
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 2nd paragraph - im sure i said that!!!
> 
> wooo hoooo sarah is playing nurse and patient today :happydance:
> 
> will you stop testing woman!
> 
> i could whisper in your ear that i poas too today!Click to expand...

In that case I mirror what pinky said!! :D

I cant help it...im going to be "not helping it" in the morning too!! 

Oh..OHOHOH did you test today?! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh could be, providing my temps rise I don't mind lol
> 
> Most of lines have evaped tho so they wouldn't show up, I have got all my pics tho.
> 
> I'll go add you now
> 
> Bless him! Good job you've already OVed lol mind you that's when you had you cold lol I'm still pestering Simon for sex and using preseed without him knowing hehe!!

My mate took a picture of it everyday the entire time so she could compare :) I found that even when they evapped the darkest line I had was still the darkest line whe dried :)

Thanks for the add chickadee! Stalkage forever now!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo BFP?!
> 
> :rofl: at 6dpo!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> i just had to do something to stop this boredom of the twwClick to expand...

Ive found it helps...if I dont do it, ill just be sat thinking of doing it..so might as well be sat thinking about how i wished i hadnt done it and wasnt thinking about it!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> I'm approx. 7dpo right now (3rd round of maybe O'ing this hellishly long cycle from hell!) and I am DEAD SICK with A COLD! I feel like Hell on Earth. Ugh! Part of me is hoping that this is a symptom of a BFP to come, but another part of me is like, "you work in a hospital, you're bound to get sick, duh!" I will say though, I NEVER really get sick, so this is weird. It's not cold here at all, very mild in the Southern United States (South Carolina SUCKS!!!) so I don't think that it's from the weather.
> 
> I JUST WANT A BFP or AF!!!!!!!!! Is that TOO much to ask for?!
> 
> Here's to cd76 and counting...
> 
> P.S. UGH!

Aww chick :( Sorry to hear you have the cold! Im just getting over it!

I really hope that you get somewhere now over the next week. I imagine after such a long cycle you probably wouldnt be as depressed to see the witch either! I hope one comes to you soon, obviously hoping for the bfp for you though!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> if you get two more days of higher temps, ff might give you crosshairs for testerday
> 
> one way of finding out is to put false temps now for the next few days just to see what ff says then delete the false temps

Agree!

Its possible you already had the surge and your temps are now on the way up (since you had a rise today). Id do another onetomorrow though.

It is just possible that you surge like I do. And my friend, who couldnt get a proper positive on an opk but has a bun in the oven so she clearly ovulates!

I think the temps tomorrow and the day after will be the deciding factor

x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I put slight rises in for the next two days and it says I OVed yesterday so FXed I actually get the rises now  dead chuffed we've been at it like rabbits now too lmao

Thats great news!!!

Welcome to the 2ww again! :D


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Here's how my FF is looking...I only included a snapshot since all 76 cd's would be a bit much! LoL...I think that my BD pattern looks good! What do you think?

To be honest I have no idea how to read that..but I agree with Laura...throw us a link so we can stalk your charts!


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for the storkage :happydance: 

Yh I banking on temps rising now, if not I think this cycles over for me, Really hope tomorrow is 1dpo maybe even 2! Guess I won't find out for def until Thursday maybe, mind you after waiting this long one more day won't hurt! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed xx


----------



## Laura2806

36.21, drop, it's over. Gutted :cry: x


----------



## Pinky32

play with your temps again to see what it says


----------



## Pinky32

i woke up this morning sneezing and got all hopeful about my temps until i saw the reading

then burst out crying


----------



## Laura2806

Yep, I waited for the oh to go to work then cried. :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

oh hun dont cry - it will go higher again


----------



## Laura2806

I'm really not sure it will :-( been getting mild cramps today


----------



## Laura2806

And I've put rises in for a couple of days and no ov detected :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yay for the storkage :happydance:
> 
> Yh I banking on temps rising now, if not I think this cycles over for me, Really hope tomorrow is 1dpo maybe even 2! Guess I won't find out for def until Thursday maybe, mind you after waiting this long one more day won't hurt! Lol

Hmm...your temp today is really confusing me chick!


----------



## sarahuk

Awww ladies,

Sounds like weve all had a bit of a cry.

Do an opk Laura..its possible that you were gearing up to ovulate and then it got delayed. Sometimes silly little things like sleeping with your mouth open can really cause changes in the temps. This is why i now temp vaginally as ive found its more reliable.

I think we need to see what your temps do over the next day or two. Same with you pink. I know your temp didnt rise either but its still above coverline!

BFN at 11dpo..reckon im out again this cycle..booo!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I'll do an OPK but after yesterday's I'm not convinced! 

I just feel like giving up ATM. Gettin nowhere at all, simon's told me to stop thinking about it!! How the ef can I do that? If I don't temp and OPK then I don't know if I'm oving do when I'm even a day late I'll get my hopes up. I just feel like everything goes against us and just as things start to look up someone pisses all over us!! 

Me too hun, mind you I'm out before I was in!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Awww ladies,
> 
> Sounds like weve all had a bit of a cry.
> 
> Do an opk Laura..its possible that you were gearing up to ovulate and then it got delayed. Sometimes silly little things like sleeping with your mouth open can really cause changes in the temps. This is why i now temp vaginally as ive found its more reliable.
> 
> I think we need to see what your temps do over the next day or two. Same with you pink. I know your temp didnt rise either but its still above coverline!
> 
> BFN at 11dpo..reckon im out again this cycle..booo!!!

stop telling me about vag temping when im half way thru and cant swap over grrrrrrrrrr lol 




Laura2806 said:


> Yh I'll do an OPK but after yesterday's I'm not convinced!
> 
> I just feel like giving up ATM. Gettin nowhere at all, simon's told me to stop thinking about it!! How the ef can I do that? If I don't temp and OPK then I don't know if I'm oving do when I'm even a day late I'll get my hopes up. I just feel like everything goes against us and just as things start to look up someone pisses all over us!!
> 
> Me too hun, mind you I'm out before I was in!

the faint lines you had are showing you that your body is trying to ov which is a great sign!!!!

your chart for last cycle showed no ov so i assume you didnt but this time your body is trying which is a massive step forward!!!!!

ok so it hasnt happened yet, but that doesnt mean that it wont hunnybun - you have to believe!!!

cos i believe your body will do it - so join me in the belief

:hug:


----------



## Laura2806

That's what I thought lol not sure I like the idea of it tho, think I'd feel weird :-/

Thing is last month my OPKs were stronger/darker lines than this time. It's like my body just gives up half way through :-( 

The thing is, when I had to come off the pill before, for medical reasons, I was getting ewcm within 4months, now I hardly get any cm at all let alone ew. 

My body always seem to do the opposite to what I want it too, I try to relax, so I get even more stressed, I try to loose weight, I gain, it just actually hates me :-( 

I'm in a real shitty place ATM and I hate it so much but can't pull myself back up


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> That's what I thought lol not sure I like the idea of it tho, think I'd feel weird :-/
> 
> Thing is last month my OPKs were stronger/darker lines than this time. It's like my body just gives up half way through :-(
> 
> The thing is, when I had to come off the pill before, for medical reasons, I was getting ewcm within 4months, now I hardly get any cm at all let alone ew.
> 
> My body always seem to do the opposite to what I want it too, I try to relax, so I get even more stressed, I try to loose weight, I gain, it just actually hates me :-(
> 
> I'm in a real shitty place ATM and I hate it so much but can't pull myself back up

i think your body is just gearing up for that super eggy!

think of it this way:- your body could be making the eggs like its meant to, but none of them are quite good enough so the surge goes away - keep using opks and when you do get a darker line - that will be the winning one! strong, fertile, sexy looking egg teasing all the sperm to come and get her!

its hard because in a way you shouldnt look at previous cycles - they ended in bfn so anything thats different this time is a good thing in my eyes

dont worry about not having ewcm - i never got it until last cycle, that was a first for me!


your in a bad place at the moment, but in aday or two you will bounce back 


x


----------



## sarahuk

I agree with everything Pinky has said. It could be that your ov is just delayed so do keep doing the test. Maybe just do it once a day to see what happens.

The thing is...i think its wise to keep doing them to know where things are falling for you. If you go on with this cycle to have af without a surge or clear ovulation through temps alone...then it might be worth speaking to the doctor.

On the other hand...temps, are a fickle thing. I know you dont like the idea of vaginal temping, but, you never know whether youve just had a bum temp and its now thrown off your crosshairs. I think if there is a next cycle, you could benefit from giving it a go. I hated the idea like hell before but I am truly converted. You dont feel it, you get very used to doing it fast, and you also know that there is no problem with the temp in terms of the room temp/mouth being open etc etc.

I know you feel in a bad place atm. Sadly, we have to go through these things to know that our bodies are indeed acting in the way it should be. Tell Simon that without tracking whats going on, you wont know if something is amiss..something that could put you back in terms of getting to that end result of baby. I explained this to matt and he was understanding of everything I decided to try, I believe for that reason.

Try and keep your chin up hun. We will get you though this cycle, and we wil get you through this ttc :hugs:

xx


----------



## Laura2806

I hope so ladies, feeling a bit better now. But. Think that's because I'm not at work and I really hate that place! Plus I've just arranged for the estate agent to sort out some more viewings  

I'll keep temping and doin opks, especially after today's result! Pic in a mo! 

If there is another cycle I'll give it a go vaginally and see how it goes lol

I said that to him, I said we could be TTC for 2years and not know if I'm ov'ing or not. Think he was bit better after that lol

So here's yesterdays opk for comparison sake lol
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-17.jpg

And today's.....
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-18.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> On the other hand...temps, are a fickle thing. I know you dont like the idea of vaginal temping, but, you never know whether youve just had a bum temp and its now thrown off your crosshairs. I think if there is a next cycle, you could benefit from giving it a go. I hated the idea like hell before but I am truly converted. You dont feel it, you get very used to doing it fast, and you also know that there is no problem with the temp in terms of the room temp/mouth being open etc etc.

just out of curiousity i did a vag temp last night and this morning - im one of those pple that dont like anything being put up there so i was scared as hell but i have to say i honestly didnt feel it - i thought it might feel weird but it didnt - the only bad thing is, i couldnt hear the beep lol

i'll def be doing it next cycle



Laura2806 said:


> I hope so ladies, feeling a bit better now. But. Think that's because I'm not at work and I really hate that place! Plus I've just arranged for the estate agent to sort out some more viewings
> 
> I'll keep temping and doin opks, especially after today's result! Pic in a mo!
> 
> If there is another cycle I'll give it a go vaginally and see how it goes lol
> 
> I said that to him, I said we could be TTC for 2years and not know if I'm ov'ing or not. Think he was bit better after that lol
> 
> So here's yesterdays opk for comparison sake lol
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-17.jpg
> 
> And today's.....
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-18.jpg

oknow i do have good eyesight and to me todays seems slightly darker than yesterdays - ithink your body is proving me right - its trying to ov

if its trying, the chances are you will - i;d be more worried if all your opks were blank

as sarah said, if at the end of the this cycle you havent ov;d yet, you can take a copy of your chart to your doctor as proof (obviously we dont want this to happen)


----------



## Laura2806

There won't be next cycle for you hunni ;-)

Yh it is darker to me and the oh so FXed tomorrow's will be even darker! It's too late for me to do a vag temp tomorrow now but I'll def give it a bash next cycle if there is one! Feel a little more positive and u really really hope your right hunni xx


----------



## Pinky32

its very common for pples bodies to try to ov but doing it later - thats why its good to temp so that its confirmed

i'll say a prayer for you tonight for the positive opk as you have another decrease in temp today which is a good sign - hopefully it will rise tomoz

i had togo to sainsburys last night and felt myself walking on air as i felt so pregnant and would even had put a bet on that i was but today i feel different and reallytrying hard to stay positive

i think im even pushing sarah to her limits trying to calm me down lol

i;ll stalk you in the morning to see how your chart is looking

xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm so glad I temp! 

Aww thanks chick 

I think it's so hard to tell until that BFP, as our bodies seem to tell us we are every month then bang :witch: I'm glad I didn't do a pg test last cycle tho as I get so upset with them, not gonna do one until AF is late neither. I really think you pg tho chick ;-) FXed! 

Gonna try not to get down if there's no rise tomorrow until I've done my OPK in the evening and know what's going on! Lol

Sleep well hun xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and watching one born every minute makes all this waiting worth it when you are what you get at the end of all this stress an heartbreak xx


----------



## Pinky32

you have no idea how crossed my fingers are for you - even if the line isnt a positive tomorrow at least you have signs that your body is trying and thats a great thing to know - even if you have to take your chart to your doc, being able to tell him that tells him a lot.
it one thing not ov;ing with no signs, but another not ov';ing but with signs

as i said before - i really really really hope it doesnt get that far

i truly believe your body will do it for you - but you also have to remember that your going thru a lot of stress with SIL, looking for a prop, family rows, living with parents etc - it all takes a toll on us and our bodies

id love to believe you but i have to say, and i know its only 7dpo so still early, but sarah has been trying to convince me all night that decreasing temps is not a sign that af is coming (secretely she hasnt convinced me but im scared of her and dont want to tell her lol)

no dont get down tomorrow if you dont have a rise - just think everytime it goes down its a good sign that ov could happen

xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Oh and watching one born every minute makes all this waiting worth it when you are what you get at the end of all this stress an heartbreak xx

i cant watch that - for me i have to take this one step at a time and think of now, if i watch lots of preggy pple it will upset me too much and then if i watch the pain, forget ttc! i;ll get a dog!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww it really means a lot  I think I compare myself to others too much and don't just listen to my body and what it's telling me is going on. 

I had 2 nice glasses of wine and a bath tonight do FXed I'll stay relaxed, i try no to think about SIL until I have too, luckily she's not showing much at all considering she's almost 21wks! 

Don't give up hunni, like you said its still early and until you get a BFP or AF who knows what the outcome will be! I so so hope it's BFP galor! And I'm sure Sarah is kitty Kat! Lol she's right, your no where near out yet! ;-) 

It has the opposite effect on me, it gets me all excited, I can only watch it with Si tho, no one else, it'll be our turns to push before we know it xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Aww it really means a lot  I think I compare myself to others too much and don't just listen to my body and what it's telling me is going on.
> 
> I had 2 nice glasses of wine and a bath tonight do FXed I'll stay relaxed, i try no to think about SIL until I have too, luckily she's not showing much at all considering she's almost 21wks!
> 
> Don't give up hunni, like you said its still early and until you get a BFP or AF who knows what the outcome will be! I so so hope it's BFP galor! And I'm sure Sarah is kitty Kat! Lol she's right, your no where near out yet! ;-)
> 
> It has the opposite effect on me, it gets me all excited, I can only watch it with Si tho, no one else, it'll be our turns to push before we know it xx

im always comparing myself to others - in real life, on here, charts, everything - but then part of me says "bollox your not them so why do you want to be like them, your you, get over it" - seems to work lol

ooh im glad you relxed tonight - i had a bath about a month ago and got stuck in there, i couldnt lift myself out - i laugh about it now but not at the time - 20 mins i was stuck with no phone, ilive alone, panicing!!!

I had an accident last year which has left me with major problems with my left arm - im due to have an operation on my shoulder start of march (IF im not preggy) and then a second operation on my elbow - so i have no power to my arm and am in agony every single day

But i couldnt lift myself out! in the end i rolled over to my tummy and managed to get on my knees then managed to get out! - ever again! showers for me lol

Af isnt due until sunday or monday so i dont have long to wait for it

p.s. sarah is lion cat


----------



## Laura2806

We really shouldn't do it but we still do lol

Oh no that sounds aweful hunni!! At least you got out in the end. It's a shame they can't do your op sooner cause no doubt you'll need that arm with a spud :-/ mind you baby or op? I know which I'd choose! 

AF won't arrive!! This is a no fly zone for her, she's the least welcome person!! 

I'm allergic to cats :-/ :rofl: 

So I woke up at half 5 and thought I should temp then as my alarm goes off at half 6 and there wouldn't be 3hours between. My temp then was 36.21, but I also temped when my alarm did go and got 36.31, I know which I should use but which do you think? I don't want to end up with a false ov on ff. 

FXed today is a much better day than yesterday!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> We really shouldn't do it but we still do lol
> 
> Oh no that sounds aweful hunni!! At least you got out in the end. It's a shame they can't do your op sooner cause no doubt you'll need that arm with a spud :-/ mind you baby or op? I know which I'd choose!
> 
> AF won't arrive!! This is a no fly zone for her, she's the least welcome person!!
> 
> I'm allergic to cats :-/ :rofl:
> 
> So I woke up at half 5 and thought I should temp then as my alarm goes off at half 6 and there wouldn't be 3hours between. My temp then was 36.21, but I also temped when my alarm did go and got 36.31, I know which I should use but which do you think? I don't want to end up with a false ov on ff.
> 
> FXed today is a much better day than yesterday!

when ihad my accident i was screaming in agony with my shoulder as well as my arm but they only operated on the arm - it took 5 months of complaining to get them to do an MRI scan on my shoulder and they found that my accident triggered arthritis - apparently most pple over 30 have arthritis as its "wearing of the bone" but most dont know they have it as it doesnt cause them problems.

They gave me a steroid injection in the shouler - i was screaming like a banshee and a month later when they realised it didnt work, they said the only option was an operation on it - ive now gone 7 months in pain so ifi had to postpone it then i can cope and have it done after baba is born

with your temps, i would go between the two - you still using the opks?


----------



## sarahuk

hahaha omg...i love you ladies so much...you crack me up.

RAWR!!!!! :grr:

Laura that opk I agree with Charlotte, its defo darker than the one before. Your OV was jusdt delayed I think. I reckon youre going to have another surge coming up so keep your eyes peeled!!

Pinks...I think you can now tell Laura that I was right about the charts. Her temps came back up today, and you didnt get the witch. Declining temps is only a concern when its a day or two before your af is due...since thats showing that progesterone may be falling now, and that estrogen had not taken over!

How you ladies doing today?

I went to the cimema and wated The GRey and it was AWESOME! Go watch!!

BFN too and af pains now. Not too hopeful getting that at 12dpo when im due period tomorrow or day after...boooo!


----------



## Pinky32

laura - im charlotte in case you were wondering lol

sarah - nah im not telling laura you were right - your head will grow and you;ll never let us forget it!!

the worry i had sarah (as you know) im too sure when af is coming, i can only hazzard a guess - im thinking its this monday based on my last cycle

major panics last night thinking that last time was only a 20 day cycle and today is cd20! then i realised that its based on an lp of 11 days so panic over!

ive no idea what The Grey is about but im glad you enjoyed it

they might not be af pains - they could be the witch teasing you pains or the implanted egg causing pains

Af will not come!
Af not welcome!
AF can bugger off!


----------



## Laura2806

oh hunni that must have been aweful :( fxed they get you all fixed up very soon. 

i shall change todays temp to 36.26, this is yesterdayshttps://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-18.jpg
and todayshttps://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-19.jpg

what we thinking??

haha i hope so!!

not saw that advertised, whats it about? if its scary its a no no for me lol

fxed she doesnt turn up chick and yes lets hope its AF playing with you!

i agree with Charlotte ;-) she wont come and is not welcome for 9months.

you will both get your bfps and i want to ov lol


----------



## Pinky32

at first glance i would have said todays was a tad lighter but after staring at it, i think its the same shade, the control line for today is def darker which makes the test line look lighter

yayyy to 2 bfp and an ov that leads to a bfp


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I think they're about the same, still having a line at all gives me hope tho  

How awesome would that be! This is my 3rd cycle on here too so you never know 3rd time lucky! Lol

Booked 2 more viewings for saturday today, can't wait )


----------



## Pinky32

at least your body is trying to surge which is great

3rd time lucky would be great!

wooo hoooo more viewings!!!!

did you ask the owner of the house opp your parents for a viewing?

my god daughter is snoring louder than sarah's matt!!!! how can a 3 year old snore so loud!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it's all good ATM I will surge!! Lol

We didn't ask cause once the pics had gone up we could they had a nursery so I said its not really fair if they've got a baby, seeing it at half 11 sat tho  along with a 3bed with a 23x17ft garage and a massive 4 bad  sooooooo excited  

Aww bless her!! Its strange how loud they can be lol


----------



## Pinky32

ooooooh how exciting


----------



## Laura2806

I know can't wait lol

Just foud a cake I wanna bake! 
https://thetwosavvysisters.blogspot.com/2010/07/cupcake-recipe-of-weekcolorful.html


----------



## Pinky32

oooooooh i like that


----------



## Laura2806

Looks dead easy too! I've gotta make my godson's 2nd birthday cake, a waybulu one :-/ lol it'll taste good I know that much!


----------



## Pinky32

i was watching waybulu today - very spiritual praising the sun lol

i think the catapillar cup cakes would be fab!


----------



## sarahuk

MAKE THE CAKE!!!!

Laura...I just stared at the test for a good while...and I do believe that when todays is completely dry, it will be the same as yesterdays...which is good! It means the hormone is NOT dying down! YAY!!

I reckon in the next few days we might see that line starting to get darker!

Thanks so much ladies for wishin the witch away :) Pains dyed off and instead ive been having some ovulation type pains (wtf)...so...waiting game.

Will be testing again in the morning since im seing the doc at 9.20 so hopefully i can get some guidance :)

xx


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed
fingers crossed
fingers crossed
fingers crossed
fingers crossed
fingers crossed


----------



## sarahuk

OH! And Laura....you should also come over to this thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/843806-those-ttc-awhile-537.html

Its basically me, charlotte and another lady called Tina (moeter). Then we can all speak in two places at once! :D


----------



## Laura2806

I've never actually seen waybulu lol I just know my Harv loves them and there's one called Lala (I'm auntie Lala!) lol 

Yh I'm just glad there something ther, sex drive is calming down a wee bit now :-( lol I think Simons relieved :rofl: 

I'm def gonna give the caterpillar a go ;-) 

I've got everything crossed for you chick! And seeing as we were 2weeks apart last cycle it's likely I'll ov this weekend?! BUT you will NOT get AF this time, this is all our months! I still think we'll all catch the same time! 

I'll have a look when I get chance, busy day tomorrow so it'll most likely be sat afternoon/evening. But I shall def come along  

Night ladies xx


----------



## Pinky32

when you make the catapillar, can you take a pic for us please ??????????????

waybulu is great!!!!! lala is cute


----------



## Laura2806

Oh of course I will  I intend to bombard you with pics! Lol

My friend told me she's cute too


----------



## Polly Girl

Hi Girls

Im currently in my two week wait and i'm stressed to hell! AF shoul be due tomorrow but who knows! I'm a crazy symptom spotter (only been ttc for 3 months) already!

I've found this thread very interesting - a good place to vent! We haven't told anyone that we're ttc - recently married and don't want pressure off anyone! I'm good enough at putting enough on myself!

Anyway, just wanted to drop by and .....ramble in I suppose!

Hopefully i'll be brave enough to post again soon!

Lots and lots of luck and that all important baby dust to all!! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Omg I'm gonna slap this silly little argumentative bitch at work whose so far up her own arse all I can see is her fucking shoes sticking out!!!!! Arrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh shut up and do your fucking job!!! 

Sorry ladies but I had to get that out she's really pissing me off and we've only been in 20mins!!!! Stupid fucking cow!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Hi hunnie!!

Sorry about that rant but I had to vent! Lol

Welcome and shed loads of dust to you ;-) don't stress it'll only make things worse! After 3 months I knew pretty much bugger all about TTC, know I know it's stressful as hell, can take a long time, makes you say the most intimate details to people you only know online and give you the most rewarding finish to a long hard journey!

Keep posting here, we will bombard you with dust, well wishes, and pics (well I will anyway!) 

What dpo are you? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey polly!

Welcome to crazy land...look forward to getting to know you!

Laura...haha your rants make me smile soooo much :D They are like...super cute rants!! I hope youre feeling better now after it? :D

You had a temp rise! Infact...curious to see if you get another tomorrow! maybe you should put in a fake temp for tomorrow and see if it would give you crosshairs (you never know) and if it does, get a sex session in!!

So hows everyone doing today?

I had a bfn again this morning, and got af pains still. grr. Went to docs and he thinks eerything is ok and that its just stress stopping me conceiving atm. I also found out that when I had my ectopic treatment, they hadnt confirmed ectopic. Was well upset. My discharge papers to my GP said that they couldnt confirm where my pregnancy was..so why blooody treat me then?! Wait another week! I know it was probably still tubal but still..i wish id been given the choice.

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha yh I am thanks  on a bit of a sugar high ATM lol

Ooooo I'll have a go at doing that and let you know! I'd be soooo über excited if I got them lol i'll be opking earlier today cause we're going his folks for dinner! 

Oh hunni it must have been horrible to hear that :-( :hugs: did he suggest anything to help you relax about it? Mind you tests would help you relax cause then have confirmation everything's ok! 

If I don't ov I'll probs be trying to find time to go theo docs, I could try squeezing it in the day of simon's nan's funeral I guess. 

You need to smile lady! You deserve to smile! I shall post you cake  lots of cake! ;-) Xxx


----------



## kt1988

hi ladies how are u all? 
Im cd 14 today im due to ov cd22 all is well so far with my charting, its been dipping everyday then it rose from 36.10 to 36.45 today is that ok?


----------



## Polly Girl

I think im about 14 dpo - due tomorrow and positive she's coming. I can feel it! 
Im unsure of exact dates but tomorrows looking likely! Nevermind, ill het the wine out, have a brood and grab the hubby! He wont have a choice! 
Thinking of buying a bb thermometer and opk - do these actually help? Dont want to get scientific! Takes the loveliness out if it all.

So glad i found this site - thanks for your replies!

xxxxxx


----------



## Pinky32

Polly Girl said:


> I think im about 14 dpo - due tomorrow and positive she's coming. I can feel it!
> Im unsure of exact dates but tomorrows looking likely! Nevermind, ill het the wine out, have a brood and grab the hubby! He wont have a choice!
> Thinking of buying a bb thermometer and opk - do these actually help? Dont want to get scientific! Takes the loveliness out if it all.
> 
> So glad i found this site - thanks for your replies!
> 
> xxxxxx

hi there
it wont make things scientific but it will confirm to you when you ov as lots of pple start to ov but dont drop the egg and without temping you would never know

i got my bbt therm from amazon for around £4.00


----------



## sarahuk

Polly Girl said:


> I think im about 14 dpo - due tomorrow and positive she's coming. I can feel it!
> Im unsure of exact dates but tomorrows looking likely! Nevermind, ill het the wine out, have a brood and grab the hubby! He wont have a choice!
> Thinking of buying a bb thermometer and opk - do these actually help? Dont want to get scientific! Takes the loveliness out if it all.
> 
> So glad i found this site - thanks for your replies!
> 
> xxxxxx

Im due tomorrow too...we can hold each others hands!

I highly recommend it. Atleast temping if you dont want to opk. Its a great tool to figure out if your body looks like its ovulating and lets you know if youre bding at the right time and such :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha yh I am thanks  on a bit of a sugar high ATM lol
> 
> Ooooo I'll have a go at doing that and let you know! I'd be soooo über excited if I got them lol i'll be opking earlier today cause we're going his folks for dinner!
> 
> Oh hunni it must have been horrible to hear that :-( :hugs: did he suggest anything to help you relax about it? Mind you tests would help you relax cause then have confirmation everything's ok!
> 
> If I don't ov I'll probs be trying to find time to go theo docs, I could try squeezing it in the day of simon's nan's funeral I guess.
> 
> You need to smile lady! You deserve to smile! I shall post you cake  lots of cake! ;-) Xxx

Thanks chick,

Yeah Ive been put on some ttc friendly anxiety pills since I do suffer with anxiety. Hopefully it helps get things under control. However, Ive also been referred for councilling, which will help with all the pent up emotions I have over the pregnancy loss. Doc thinks the two combined will help get me in a better place physically and that conceiving is probably only held up by that so.

Sucked..but atleast we have a plan. Still getting af pains tho :( Just wish shed come and stop teasing so i can get on with it!

How did the temp fiddling go? :)

And how are the rest of my lovely ladies doin? :)

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hi KT good to have you back chick  I'd say that if your temps stays high then you OVed, that's what I've learnt this cycle anyway lol 

Yh I'd def get a bbt thermometer Polly, will help you see what's going on :thumbsup:

Don't forget too....we're all in this together!! Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

two weeks with me and you'd get over your anxiety


----------



## Laura2806

Right temp fiddling went pants! No crosshairs :-( 

A plan is good and it sounds like a good plan hun, if it can you all chilled outand calm a preggy then it's a bloody good plan )

We will all get there hunni :flower:

Went back to the FA this evening and omg we can get a house as soon as we've found one we want and have a letter from Simons boss saying he's def got a job :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

You already help me in so many ways Charlotte. Youve really encouraged me over the time that weve known each other to push my boundries, and Im forever grateful to you for it :hugs:

Laura thats GREAT news!!!!!! Im so happy for you! And Simon too! I bet hes so happy. #Are you going to celebrate? Remember to take pictures of the house youre going to put in offers for, we want to see!!


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and today's OPK was a teeny bit darker! Not hugely tho xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarah - ive done nothing hunnybun, your the one pushing yourself - but i will be nagging you soon cos it looks like we;re going to a housewarming as lauras in a few months lol

laura - gwannnnnnnnnnnnnnn girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

We might be just a little bit excited :happydance: lol

We're gonna celebrate tonight under the sheets ;-) :rofl: think we're off out tomorrow night but with the fam, stil be nice to go out tho lol

If he doesn't come to bed soon I'll be asleep tho lol bloody freezing! Went his mums for a take away and the house was ice cold, mind you I love to be all snuggly and cosy warm lol


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo party!! But no alcohol cause we'll have buns cooking!!!


----------



## Pinky32

lol i;ll sit there getting pissed with your two bumps either side

oooh i can rub them like magic lamps :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

No you shall have your bump too!!!!! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

hmmm

changing subject quickly - hows your line doing?


----------



## Polly Girl

She got me :nope:

Well, it has been a really bad two weeks - maybe the stress was too much for anything positive to happen. I'm going to allow myself to wallow for a bit (and go mad cos HE is lying next to me snoring away!), but later today I'll sort myself out with the official ttc kit of the bbt and opk's. Sometimes feeling you're doing something helps I suppose!

And so starts my journey again - i have a longish :dust::dust:cycle (34 days ish). Hard to tell, was never totally regular before starting pill (came off Cilest in Sept last year). 14th March is next af date approx then! Wishing my life away! 

Love and Hugs
P xxxxxx


----------



## Polly Girl

Not sure why the little baby dust fairy is in the middle of my post - damn smart phones!


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> hmmm
> 
> changing subject quickly - hows your line doing?

It was a tad bit darker, would you like a pic? Today's temp is an epic 36.49! However putting that in for a few days didn't get crosshairs nor did putting more rises in so I guess we'll just have to see! 



Polly Girl said:


> She got me :nope:
> 
> Well, it has been a really bad two weeks - maybe the stress was too much for anything positive to happen. I'm going to allow myself to wallow for a bit (and go mad cos HE is lying next to me snoring away!), but later today I'll sort myself out with the official ttc kit of the bbt and opk's. Sometimes feeling you're doing something helps I suppose!
> 
> And so starts my journey again - i have a longish :dust::dust:cycle (34 days ish). Hard to tell, was never totally regular before starting pill (came off Cilest in Sept last year). 14th March is next af date approx then! Wishing my life away!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> P xxxxxx

Sorry to hear hunni :-( its always hard but I just tell myself each cycle is one closer to that BFP ;-) sending :hugs: to you and give him an elbow in the ribs lol 

You'll be living in 2week blocks very soon lol if been off microgynon since July 2011 and my cycles still don't appear regular, ranging from 28days to 47! But I'm hoping this cycle will be another 28dayer meaning I'm getting more reg. treat yourself to a takeaway and bottle of wine or 2! 



Polly Girl said:


> Not sure why the little baby dust fairy is in the middle of my post - damn smart phones!

Haha gotta love smart phones!! Mind you I find it easier to use this than the iPad! Lol

Right so today's the first day of house viewings! I've woke up feeling like my chest is being sat on and Simons got a cold! Good start to the day :-/ oh and Bella's been eating shit again!!


----------



## Pinky32

Polly - im really sorry af got you - by tomoz you will feel better but have a nice wallow today - it will do you good

But i do really recomend at least temping as it will confirm ov for you

laura - doh! silly question!! yes i want pics please lol

i would advise you to take out the negative opk's in your chart - its really only worth putting in a neg when you have a positive to confirm surge has finished - might help your chart

but nice temp rise hun

AFM - M A J O R temp dip - af is due on monday so i guess im on my way out - as usual


----------



## Polly Girl

Laura and Pinky - thanks girls, had a caffeine filled coffee (rather than the foul decaff, or fruity teas I've been trying to drink instead), and so plan on cracking open a bottle of red all to myself tonight!

HE is now up - just made him stand and have a conversation with me about buyinh a new car with him just standing there in his boxers! As the heating hasn't kicked in yet, I felt deliciously evil! Made me feel a wee bit better!

Pinky - I've just been to Amazon and bought a bbt, ovulation and pregnancy test strips - fingers crossed!! Trying for the positive attutude today. 

Laura - Enjoy the house viewings, I love being nosey around other peoples places! Good luck, hope you find something you love!

:thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Polly Girl said:


> Laura and Pinky - thanks girls, had a caffeine filled coffee (rather than the foul decaff, or fruity teas I've been trying to drink instead), and so plan on cracking open a bottle of red all to myself tonight!
> 
> HE is now up - just made him stand and have a conversation with me about buyinh a new car with him just standing there in his boxers! As the heating hasn't kicked in yet, I felt deliciously evil! Made me feel a wee bit better!
> 
> Pinky - I've just been to Amazon and bought a bbt, ovulation and pregnancy test strips - fingers crossed!! Trying for the positive attutude today.
> 
> Laura - Enjoy the house viewings, I love being nosey around other peoples places! Good luck, hope you find something you love!
> 
> :thumbup:

Haha you make me laugh - poor OH standing their having a serious conversation first thing in the morning when cold and just woken up lol

yayyyyy crack open that bottle and enjoy it tonight - for the time being overdose on caffeine :happydance:

yayyyy a good bit of online retail therapy works wonders

temping looks hard but its not - you just have to remember to take your temo every morning at the same time before getting up, talking etc - some pple (and i will do it next cycle) take their temps vaginally as their more acurate and you dont have to worry if the room is colder than normal or if you have yawned (im always doing that)

you can register for free at fertilityfriend.com - they have videos on showing you how to chart which are useful to watch


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> Polly - im really sorry af got you - by tomoz you will feel better but have a nice wallow today - it will do you good
> 
> But i do really recomend at least temping as it will confirm ov for you
> 
> laura - doh! silly question!! yes i want pics please lol
> 
> i would advise you to take out the negative opk's in your chart - its really only worth putting in a neg when you have a positive to confirm surge has finished - might help your chart
> 
> but nice temp rise hun
> 
> AFM - M A J O R temp dip - af is due on monday so i guess im on my way out - as usual

thursdays.... 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-19.jpg
and fridays
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-20.jpg

thasnk chick ill take them out later while the cakes are in the oven :thumbup: 
praying it keeps going up!



Polly Girl said:


> Laura and Pinky - thanks girls, had a caffeine filled coffee (rather than the foul decaff, or fruity teas I've been trying to drink instead), and so plan on cracking open a bottle of red all to myself tonight!
> 
> HE is now up - just made him stand and have a conversation with me about buyinh a new car with him just standing there in his boxers! As the heating hasn't kicked in yet, I felt deliciously evil! Made me feel a wee bit better!
> 
> Pinky - I've just been to Amazon and bought a bbt, ovulation and pregnancy test strips - fingers crossed!! Trying for the positive attutude today.
> 
> Laura - Enjoy the house viewings, I love being nosey around other peoples places! Good luck, hope you find something you love!
> 
> :thumbup:

haha love it! go girl power hehe :happydance: glad your feeling better too. and a new car would def make you feel loads better :thumbup:

oh and i'd definitely recommend FF too :)


----------



## Laura2806

no seeing the tests like that yesterdays looks lighter :(


----------



## Polly Girl

Pinky32 said:


> Polly Girl said:
> 
> 
> Laura and Pinky - thanks girls, had a caffeine filled coffee (rather than the foul decaff, or fruity teas I've been trying to drink instead), and so plan on cracking open a bottle of red all to myself tonight!
> 
> HE is now up - just made him stand and have a conversation with me about buyinh a new car with him just standing there in his boxers! As the heating hasn't kicked in yet, I felt deliciously evil! Made me feel a wee bit better!
> 
> Pinky - I've just been to Amazon and bought a bbt, ovulation and pregnancy test strips - fingers crossed!! Trying for the positive attutude today.
> 
> Laura - Enjoy the house viewings, I love being nosey around other peoples places! Good luck, hope you find something you love!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Haha you make me laugh - poor OH standing their having a serious conversation first thing in the morning when cold and just woken up lol
> 
> yayyyyy crack open that bottle and enjoy it tonight - for the time being overdose on caffeine :happydance:
> 
> yayyyy a good bit of online retail therapy works wonders
> 
> temping looks hard but its not - you just have to remember to take your temo every morning at the same time before getting up, talking etc - some pple (and i will do it next cycle) take their temps vaginally as their more acurate and you dont have to worry if the room is colder than normal or if you have yawned (im always doing that)
> 
> you can register for free at fertilityfriend.com - they have videos on showing you how to chart which are useful to watchClick to expand...



I'm having a good time by myself at the moment, browsing t'internet and singing along to slighlty depressing songs (bit of Ed Sheeran, now Heart - might move into Jewel next...best get it out now!)

I have a Fertility Friend app on my phone, might check the videos out too - cheers Pinky. 

Now the husband has gone back to bed - lazy sod!:growlmad:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinky32

i thought at first its lighter BUT if you look at the control line on the 2nd one, the control is lighter and thats what the test line is being compared to, not the test from the day before

so based on that, yes it is slightly darker woooo hoooo


ooooh are we cooking catapillar cake today?


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, I was looking for a bit of advice, I am cd 15 of a 33day cycle I am due to ov on cd22. When would u recommend starting opk's and how frequently? laura, I think you advised 5 days before? And take it 4pm is that correct? I'm having no ov signs at the mo, and creamy cm slightly increasing since cd 12 (tmi-sorry!!).


----------



## Pinky32

each cycle may be different so i would say to start about 5 days beforehand

as soon as you start seeing a faint line then do it twice a day 2pm-4pm and 8pm-10pm roughly


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh and today's OPK was a teeny bit darker! Not hugely tho xx

YAY!!!!! EGg is coming egg is coming!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarah - ive done nothing hunnybun, your the one pushing yourself - but i will be nagging you soon cos it looks like we;re going to a housewarming as lauras in a few months lol
> 
> laura - gwannnnnnnnnnnnnnn girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHA party at Lauras!! :yipee: !!!!!!!!!!!!

I need the nagging chick...it keeps me looking forward rather than freaking at the backwards :) :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> We might be just a little bit excited :happydance: lol
> 
> We're gonna celebrate tonight under the sheets ;-) :rofl: think we're off out tomorrow night but with the fam, stil be nice to go out tho lol
> 
> If he doesn't come to bed soon I'll be asleep tho lol bloody freezing! Went his mums for a take away and the house was ice cold, mind you I love to be all snuggly and cosy warm lol

A little bit excited? id be bouncing off the walls excited!!

Under the sheet celebration is the best...especially when youre starting to build that surge too! I cant wait to see the opk piccie today!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Woohoo party!! But no alcohol cause we'll have buns cooking!!!

Hell yeah we will! And hopefully your catepillar cake too!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> lol i;ll sit there getting pissed with your two bumps either side
> 
> oooh i can rub them like magic lamps :rofl:

LMAO u crack me up.

However the only magic lamps youll be rubbing is your own...wondering when your bra is going to stop tortuing your poor nipples from all the pregnancy hormone runing through your body!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> hmmm
> 
> changing subject quickly - hows your line doing?

You suck!


----------



## sarahuk

Polly Girl said:


> She got me :nope:
> 
> Well, it has been a really bad two weeks - maybe the stress was too much for anything positive to happen. I'm going to allow myself to wallow for a bit (and go mad cos HE is lying next to me snoring away!), but later today I'll sort myself out with the official ttc kit of the bbt and opk's. Sometimes feeling you're doing something helps I suppose!
> 
> And so starts my journey again - i have a longish :dust::dust:cycle (34 days ish). Hard to tell, was never totally regular before starting pill (came off Cilest in Sept last year). 14th March is next af date approx then! Wishing my life away!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> P xxxxxx

Oh sweetheart :(

Im sending massive hugs over to you today honey. There is no worse day than CD1. Yes, wallow today. Let all the frustrations and emotions come out. Youll feel the better for it in the long run. And then tonight, go to bed with the knowledge that youll wake up tomorrow with a fresh start, a new chance to get what you want, with your new plan. Your opking and temping will help you so much that youll wish youd always done it! Im a big advocate for the bbt since it helps to really know when youve ovulated. And if you have any questions about it all, then we are all here to help.

Do you get much ewcm? If not, you might also want to consider preseed.

Again..massive hugs to you, but we are all holding your hand sweetie xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol i;ll sit there getting pissed with your two bumps either side
> 
> oooh i can rub them like magic lamps :rofl:
> 
> LMAO u crack me up.
> 
> However the only magic lamps youll be rubbing is your own...wondering when your bra is going to stop tortuing your poor nipples from all the pregnancy hormone runing through your body!Click to expand...

i think i need a new bra - my left boob was bulging out of it last night - but fits snuggly again today


----------



## sarahuk

> Right so today's the first day of house viewings! I've woke up feeling like my chest is being sat on and Simons got a cold! Good start to the day :-/ oh and Bella's been eating shit again!!

No not the best start! Have a great day looking at houses sweetie..we expect all the goss when you get back!

Dont you just love it when they do that..we had a yorkie some years ago who went blind. I kid you not, he used to shit in the garden, take two steps, nose go up, turn around, sniff his OWN shit and then proceed to eat it. Urgh.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Polly - im really sorry af got you - by tomoz you will feel better but have a nice wallow today - it will do you good
> 
> But i do really recomend at least temping as it will confirm ov for you
> 
> laura - doh! silly question!! yes i want pics please lol
> 
> i would advise you to take out the negative opk's in your chart - its really only worth putting in a neg when you have a positive to confirm surge has finished - might help your chart
> 
> but nice temp rise hun
> 
> AFM - M A J O R temp dip - af is due on monday so i guess im on my way out - as usual

Meh Charlotte, that dip isnt as big as I expected it was when you said major. Its normal to have ebb and flows like that! Go look at my jan 28 cycle when I had my bfp. That was the pattern I had through the entire cycle!


----------



## sarahuk

Polly Girl said:


> Laura and Pinky - thanks girls, had a caffeine filled coffee (rather than the foul decaff, or fruity teas I've been trying to drink instead), and so plan on cracking open a bottle of red all to myself tonight!
> 
> HE is now up - just made him stand and have a conversation with me about buyinh a new car with him just standing there in his boxers! As the heating hasn't kicked in yet, I felt deliciously evil! Made me feel a wee bit better!
> 
> Pinky - I've just been to Amazon and bought a bbt, ovulation and pregnancy test strips - fingers crossed!! Trying for the positive attutude today.
> 
> Laura - Enjoy the house viewings, I love being nosey around other peoples places! Good luck, hope you find something you love!
> 
> :thumbup:

Hahaha its amazing what makes us feel better isnt it?! You made me giggle...love it!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Polly Girl said:
> 
> 
> Laura and Pinky - thanks girls, had a caffeine filled coffee (rather than the foul decaff, or fruity teas I've been trying to drink instead), and so plan on cracking open a bottle of red all to myself tonight!
> 
> HE is now up - just made him stand and have a conversation with me about buyinh a new car with him just standing there in his boxers! As the heating hasn't kicked in yet, I felt deliciously evil! Made me feel a wee bit better!
> 
> Pinky - I've just been to Amazon and bought a bbt, ovulation and pregnancy test strips - fingers crossed!! Trying for the positive attutude today.
> 
> Laura - Enjoy the house viewings, I love being nosey around other peoples places! Good luck, hope you find something you love!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Haha you make me laugh - poor OH standing their having a serious conversation first thing in the morning when cold and just woken up lol
> 
> yayyyyy crack open that bottle and enjoy it tonight - for the time being overdose on caffeine :happydance:
> 
> yayyyy a good bit of online retail therapy works wonders
> 
> temping looks hard but its not - you just have to remember to take your temo every morning at the same time before getting up, talking etc - some pple (and i will do it next cycle) take their temps vaginally as their more acurate and you dont have to worry if the room is colder than normal or if you have yawned (im always doing that)
> 
> you can register for free at fertilityfriend.com - they have videos on showing you how to chart which are useful to watchClick to expand...

Yup I would agree to go vaginally. I charted orally for 14 months and only just started doing it vaginally. I didnt know that it was the more effective and consistent way to do it. GL!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> each cycle may be different so i would say to start about 5 days beforehand
> 
> as soon as you start seeing a faint line then do it twice a day 2pm-4pm and 8pm-10pm roughly

Agree!

All I would say though is that bare in mind that most women have LH in their urine all way throughout your cycle. So its likely you might see a feint line right from the getgo. If youre one of those ladies then start doing it twice a day from when the line appears to start building up :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol i;ll sit there getting pissed with your two bumps either side
> 
> oooh i can rub them like magic lamps :rofl:
> 
> LMAO u crack me up.
> 
> However the only magic lamps youll be rubbing is your own...wondering when your bra is going to stop tortuing your poor nipples from all the pregnancy hormone runing through your body!Click to expand...
> 
> i think i need a new bra - my left boob was bulging out of it last night - but fits snuggly again todayClick to expand...

Next bra youre getting is a preggo bra


----------



## Pinky32

*singing* i dont thing soooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pinky32

oh god, typing that ands i got a major wave of nausea


----------



## sarahuk

preggo nausea!!!!~


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> i thought at first its lighter BUT if you look at the control line on the 2nd one, the control is lighter and thats what the test line is being compared to, not the test from the day before
> 
> so based on that, yes it is slightly darker woooo hoooo
> 
> 
> ooooh are we cooking catapillar cake today?

thats good then, fxed i get a huge dark line today! mind you the boy has a cold now which means he wont be wanting sexy time :nope:

oh yes we are! the cakes are in the oven giving me about 10mins to reply to all these! lol



sarahuk said:


> A little bit excited? id be bouncing off the walls excited!!
> 
> Under the sheet celebration is the best...especially when youre starting to build that surge too! I cant wait to see the opk piccie today!!
> 
> xx

im needing a wee so might go do an opk after the cakes have cooked, mind you i have drank a lot today so that might affect it :-/



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo party!! But no alcohol cause we'll have buns cooking!!!
> 
> Hell yeah we will! And hopefully your catepillar cake too!!Click to expand...

oh yes! i bought a shed load of sweets to decorate with hehe



sarahuk said:


> No not the best start! Have a great day looking at houses sweetie..we expect all the goss when you get back!
> 
> Dont you just love it when they do that..we had a yorkie some years ago who went blind. I kid you not, he used to shit in the garden, take two steps, nose go up, turn around, sniff his OWN shit and then proceed to eat it. Urgh.

so house number one - needs completely ripping out and starting from fresh, about £20,000 worth of work to be done to it! and tbh if we were to do that much work, i dont think itd be on that house.

house number 2 (opposite mums) - absolutly beautiful! like i would and you could move in tomrrow! the kithcen is stunning, lovely big open plan lounge dinner. the only work that needs doing is a new bathroom!! i think i've just fallen i love with it giving you guys feed back!! lol :happydance:

house number 3 - needed work doing to it but was HUGE! lovely big house but not the best area and a tine tine garden not even big enough for the BElla let alone kids to play in. same but i think its been struck off the list. 

then we tried to book a viewing for another nice big house, nice area etc but its owned by the bank so once an offer has been put in you need to complete within 28days and theres already an offer on it.

still got a list of houses to view tho so will get booking them over this week hopefully for next weekend!

hows everyone doing today? xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

so todays is about the same but im not too worried as like i said ive drank quite a lot today so the plan is....between 4 and 6 no drinking then about 6 do another test and see what we have!

heres todays anyway!https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-21.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

So I just sat and played with my temps and If I get a min of 36.52 tomorrow and Monday then I get crosshairs! FXed! Just had to share this with you :thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls what do u think about my opk ive just taking it and its the first one I've taken. Would u say I'm ovulating soon?


----------



## Laura2806

Well I've been doing them for almost 2weeks and mine are nowhere near that dark so I'd say so chick  go you xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> so todays is about the same but im not too worried as like i said ive drank quite a lot today so the plan is....between 4 and 6 no drinking then about 6 do another test and see what we have!
> 
> heres todays anyway!https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-21.jpg

i cant wait to see pic of the cake woooo hooooo

house no. 2 sounds perfect - especially opp your parents (babysitters)

id say that test looks the same but you know you drank a lot so its ok




kt1988 said:


> Hi girls what do u think about my opk ive just taking it and its the first one I've taken. Would u say I'm ovulating soon?
> View attachment 338623

yes thats a def positive!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## kt1988

Thanks girls, me and oh jus bd to celebrate haha! Ive used pre seed for the first time too so fxd. Whats ur advice now? just bd tday n tommorow is it?


----------



## Pinky32

lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:


oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> i cant wait to see pic of the cake woooo hooooo
> 
> house no. 2 sounds perfect - especially opp your parents (babysitters)
> 
> id say that test looks the same but you know you drank a lot so its ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls what do u think about my opk ive just taking it and its the first one I've taken. Would u say I'm ovulating soon?
> View attachment 338623
> 
> 
> yes thats a def positive!! :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

Caterpillar cupcake cake! Hehe
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-22.jpg

Gonna test again in about half hour, not feeling very pos tho :-/


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:

You and me both hunni! 

Maybe we should run away to a convent together? You up for it?


----------



## Laura2806

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...

You'd think one of us would be by now! It ain't gonna be me if im not even ovulating I'm not in let alone in with a chance


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> preggo nausea!!!!~

no it was prob that i wa hungry or something

but defo not that



kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...

since aug so not that long compared to some but still feels like a lifetime

well sarahs af is due today and not here yet - so fingers crossed


----------



## Laura2806

You sound as fed up as I feel hunni! Xx

Gettin extremely fed up with lines not changing now
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d3e0b93e.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

yeah im fed up - sorry

to me that line looks abit darker


----------



## annie00

Good morning!! Quick question..

I took my temp 30 mins earlier than normal this morning and i was wondering if i need to add .1 to my temp are just leave it be.. my temp this morning was 97.61 and if i add .1 to it it would me 97.71 same temp as yesterday?? what should i do ..??

thanks


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> preggo nausea!!!!~
> 
> no it was prob that i wa hungry or something
> 
> but defo not that
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> since aug so not that long compared to some but still feels like a lifetime
> 
> well sarahs af is due today and not here yet - so fingers crossedClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for Sarah, i think we need a bfp on here to keep us positive. These cycles are ticking by n still no babies!!!


----------



## annie00

laura how is ur cm??


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> You sound as fed up as I feel hunni! Xx
> 
> Gettin extremely fed up with lines not changing now
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d3e0b93e.jpg

That line looks a bit darker than yesturday hun, how long have u bn having opks coming bk faint like that? surely it must mean ur surge is on its way??

Im hoping my ff chart will have crosshairs next couple of days to prove to me that i ovulated.


----------



## annie00

kt that isnt + sweetie..


----------



## Pinky32

annie00 said:


> Good morning!! Quick question..
> 
> I took my temp 30 mins earlier than normal this morning and i was wondering if i need to add .1 to my temp are just leave it be.. my temp this morning was 97.61 and if i add .1 to it it would me 97.71 same temp as yesterday?? what should i do ..??
> 
> thanks

for the sake of half an hour, i would leave your temp as the reading you got


----------



## annie00

thanks Pinky !!!


----------



## Pinky32

annie00 said:


> thanks Pinky !!!

your welcome hun

your ticker says your 4dpo:wacko:


----------



## kt1988

annie00 said:


> kt that isnt + sweetie..



Dont u think? I thought the lighter line was the control line?


----------



## annie00

no sweetie the line closet to the max line is the test line... 

and my ticker is off.. im 10dpo... today


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls what do u think about my opk ive just taking it and its the first one I've taken. Would u say I'm ovulating soon?
> View attachment 338623

the line nearest the green strip is the control line

the line below that is the test line

the test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line

yours is def a positive!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> kt that isnt + sweetie..
> 
> 
> 
> Dont u think? I thought the lighter line was the control line?Click to expand...




annie00 said:


> no sweetie the line closet to the max line is the test line...
> 
> and my ticker is off.. im 10dpo... today

your both right - the line that is lightest in that pic is the control line

therefore as the test line is darker its a positive


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to see pic of the cake woooo hooooo
> 
> house no. 2 sounds perfect - especially opp your parents (babysitters)
> 
> id say that test looks the same but you know you drank a lot so its ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls what do u think about my opk ive just taking it and its the first one I've taken. Would u say I'm ovulating soon?
> View attachment 338623
> 
> 
> yes thats a def positive!! :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Caterpillar cupcake cake! Hehe
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-22.jpg
> 
> Gonna test again in about half hour, not feeling very pos tho :-/Click to expand...

OMG how did i miss this pic????????????????

Right me n sarah are DEF coming round for house warming if this is on offer!!!!!!!

Looks fab!!! Well done :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> kt that isnt + sweetie..
> 
> 
> 
> Dont u think? I thought the lighter line was the control line?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> no sweetie the line closet to the max line is the test line...
> 
> and my ticker is off.. im 10dpo... todayClick to expand...
> 
> your both right - the line that is lightest in that pic is the control line
> 
> therefore as the test line is darker its a positiveClick to expand...

Thanks hun i was beginning to doubt myself then. How confusing! ha.


----------



## annie00

im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~


----------



## Pinky32

no dont worry - the test line is def darker than the control line


----------



## kt1988

i also missed that photo in the thread first u made me jelous with your ginger cake now this. very cute, ur gonna be making beautiful cakes when u have a little one. Very cute cake fair play!!


----------



## annie00

kt would u like me to post a pic of the instructions so u can see ?


----------



## Pinky32

annie, what your saying is correct

but the bottom line (test line) is def darker than the top line (control line)
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## annie00

this is a + opk kt.. im not being a downer r anything but i dont want u to think u O when ur opk isnt + thats all..

this is a Positive same brand as urs.. just want u to see the difference

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/opk.jpg


----------



## annie00

okay sorry yea it is darker but its pretty close... but u do what u want.. sorry


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> so todays is about the same but im not too worried as like i said ive drank quite a lot today so the plan is....between 4 and 6 no drinking then about 6 do another test and see what we have!
> 
> heres todays anyway!https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-21.jpg

This does look darker :D No drinking!!!

The houses sounded like fun! You should follow your heart. You need a garden for bella and the baby!!


----------



## Pinky32

your control lines are a lot darker than KT's - you can only go by the one test of hers, and that one has a darker test line than the control line


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> so todays is about the same but im not too worried as like i said ive drank quite a lot today so the plan is....between 4 and 6 no drinking then about 6 do another test and see what we have!
> 
> heres todays anyway!https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-21.jpg
> 
> i cant wait to see pic of the cake woooo hooooo
> 
> house no. 2 sounds perfect - especially opp your parents (babysitters)
> 
> id say that test looks the same but you know you drank a lot so its ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls what do u think about my opk ive just taking it and its the first one I've taken. Would u say I'm ovulating soon?
> View attachment 338623
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes thats a def positive!! :thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...


Ok i think I need to check lauras again cos now im second guessing myself that its any darker :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:
> 
> You and me both hunni!
> 
> Maybe we should run away to a convent together? You up for it?Click to expand...

Noooo dont do it!!!!! Ok, fck it...take me with you!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You'd think one of us would be by now! It ain't gonna be me if im not even ovulating I'm not in let alone in with a chanceClick to expand...

Youll be ovulating in no time chick, have some faith!

But yes, we defo need a bfp!


----------



## Pinky32

Pinky32 said:


> annie, what your saying is correct
> 
> but the bottom line (test line) is def darker than the top line (control line)




sarah - this is the one is dispute - i say its a positive - annie says is not


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> preggo nausea!!!!~
> 
> no it was prob that i wa hungry or something
> 
> but defo not that
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> since aug so not that long compared to some but still feels like a lifetime
> 
> well sarahs af is due today and not here yet - so fingers crossedClick to expand...

Think Im the thread veteran 

Yep shes still not here. Yesterday was the last day of my LP and there are 4 hours and 18 minutes till im officially late. Lets hope I make it that far!


----------



## Pinky32

damm no attachment

ok try this
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> yeah im fed up - sorry
> 
> to me that line looks abit darker

It lookd darker to me too :D :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> preggo nausea!!!!~
> 
> no it was prob that i wa hungry or something
> 
> but defo not that
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> since aug so not that long compared to some but still feels like a lifetime
> 
> well sarahs af is due today and not here yet - so fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> Think Im the thread veteran
> 
> Yep shes still not here. Yesterday was the last day of my LP and there are 4 hours and 18 minutes till im officially late. Lets hope I make it that far!Click to expand...

:rofl: me thinks sarah is going to have a heart attack in 4 hours 16 mins cos she will then be classed at late!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> preggo nausea!!!!~
> 
> no it was prob that i wa hungry or something
> 
> but defo not that
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> since aug so not that long compared to some but still feels like a lifetime
> 
> well sarahs af is due today and not here yet - so fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for Sarah, i think we need a bfp on here to keep us positive. These cycles are ticking by n still no babies!!!Click to expand...

Crossing fingers is much appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> You sound as fed up as I feel hunni! Xx
> 
> Gettin extremely fed up with lines not changing now
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d3e0b93e.jpg
> 
> That line looks a bit darker than yesturday hun, how long have u bn having opks coming bk faint like that? surely it must mean ur surge is on its way??
> 
> Im hoping my ff chart will have crosshairs next couple of days to prove to me that i ovulated.Click to expand...

Aye the colour does indicate that she is producing higher levels of LH but not enough to trigger the ovulation yet. But its a darn good sign that its coming!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> preggo nausea!!!!~
> 
> no it was prob that i wa hungry or something
> 
> but defo not that
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> since aug so not that long compared to some but still feels like a lifetime
> 
> well sarahs af is due today and not here yet - so fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for Sarah, i think we need a bfp on here to keep us positive. These cycles are ticking by n still no babies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Crossing fingers is much appreciated! :hugs:Click to expand...

cross your legs instead


----------



## kt1988

annie00 said:


> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~

ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right! 
Its def positive :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~
> 
> ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right!
> Its def positive :happydance:Click to expand...

the instructions annie was saying is correct

your test line is def darker than the control

pounce on your OH :sex:


----------



## sarahuk

annie00 said:


> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~

I think youre trying to say that its a positive opk?

I agree with Pinky that it was a positive :)


----------



## sarahuk

annie00 said:


> this is a + opk kt.. im not being a downer r anything but i dont want u to think u O when ur opk isnt + thats all..
> 
> this is a Positive same brand as urs.. just want u to see the difference
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/opk.jpg

I think you must have been misunderstanding the conversation Annie...

The test line was darker, thus a positive, so not sure where the problem is since her opk was a positive? confused.com.


----------



## kt1988

That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> your control lines are a lot darker than KT's - you can only go by the one test of hers, and that one has a darker test line than the control line

Agree.

Also, everyone surges different.

I dont get a truly positive opk but I do ovulate. I also know other women that get a surge, but dont get a line as strong as the control line. One persons opk can be different to anothers :)

Infact...my strongest opks are about as strong as the darkest faint lauras had lol.


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> this is a + opk kt.. im not being a downer r anything but i dont want u to think u O when ur opk isnt + thats all..
> 
> this is a Positive same brand as urs.. just want u to see the difference
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/opk.jpg
> 
> I think you must have been misunderstanding the conversation Annie...
> 
> The test line was darker, thus a positive, so not sure where the problem is since her opk was a positive? confused.com.Click to expand...

hahaha. that give me a giggle im cofused.com too and i have the positive opk in front of me!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

OMG i just heard on 'harry hill tv burp" that pandas are only fertile a few days A YEAR!!

and we thought we had problems :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.

100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> annie, what your saying is correct
> 
> but the bottom line (test line) is def darker than the top line (control line)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah - this is the one is dispute - i say its a positive - annie says is notClick to expand...

Noo dispute in my eyes :D No hiding from a darker test line! Also, this can happen when testing with ICs. I know someone that tested with a pregnanct test and an opk test when she had a lot of hcg and it sucked the dye out of the control end line thus making it super feint. Id be taking that as a sign of a positive!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> damm no attachment
> 
> ok try this

~Positive!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> preggo nausea!!!!~
> 
> no it was prob that i wa hungry or something
> 
> but defo not that
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> since aug so not that long compared to some but still feels like a lifetime
> 
> well sarahs af is due today and not here yet - so fingers crossedClick to expand...
> 
> Think Im the thread veteran
> 
> Yep shes still not here. Yesterday was the last day of my LP and there are 4 hours and 18 minutes till im officially late. Lets hope I make it that far!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: me thinks sarah is going to have a heart attack in 4 hours 16 mins cos she will then be classed at late!Click to expand...

Haha my period cramps disagree! But youll know for sure if I go quiet in...4 hours and 4 minutes! :thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~
> 
> ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right!
> Its def positive :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> the instructions annie was saying is correct
> 
> your test line is def darker than the control
> 
> pounce on your OH :sex:Click to expand...

Thanks hun im glad ur here to keep my spirits up. i was mega doubting my own test then. im glad it wasnt a preg one coz i think id have had a panic attack.


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~
> 
> ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right!
> Its def positive :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> the instructions annie was saying is correct
> 
> your test line is def darker than the control
> 
> pounce on your OH :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun im glad ur here to keep my spirits up. i was mega doubting my own test then. im glad it wasnt a preg one coz i think id have had a panic attack.Click to expand...

awww hun

i promise you, thats a positive!!!


----------



## Pinky32

i cant get a test line on anything - hcg or opk :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

> cross your legs instead

Oh im doing plenty of that...I keep needing to pee and keep finding reasons not too and to put it off so I dont have to go there and see something I dont want to!


----------



## Pinky32

i wanna poas :rofl:

i keep drinking so that it stops me


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~
> 
> ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right!
> Its def positive :happydance:Click to expand...

Now get rocking that headboard chicky!


----------



## kt1988

when u going to take the test then ladies??


----------



## Pinky32

on new years eve at 11.59pm i went for a pee and found that i had started af

what a great way to start the new year ](*,)


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.

VERY positive!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> this is a + opk kt.. im not being a downer r anything but i dont want u to think u O when ur opk isnt + thats all..
> 
> this is a Positive same brand as urs.. just want u to see the difference
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/opk.jpg
> 
> I think you must have been misunderstanding the conversation Annie...
> 
> The test line was darker, thus a positive, so not sure where the problem is since her opk was a positive? confused.com.Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha. that give me a giggle im cofused.com too and i have the positive opk in front of me!!!!Click to expand...

No need to feel confused honeybuns...your egg is about th leave ze building and go on a little trip! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> OMG i just heard on 'harry hill tv burp" that pandas are only fertile a few days A YEAR!!
> 
> and we thought we had problems :rofl:

Lol seriously?! No wonder they are endangered...!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> when u going to take the test then ladies??

we've both been testing since about 5dpo :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> OMG i just heard on 'harry hill tv burp" that pandas are only fertile a few days A YEAR!!
> 
> and we thought we had problems :rofl:

But then they ARE always stoned on eucalyptus leaves...


----------



## annie00

i8m sorry i did mis understand the convo.. its my bad and im sorry.. Yes it is + but i was questioning it bc mine is always darker than that but i forgot about the theory of some ladies dont have a strong surge and they get lighter OPK + .. again im sorry and get to bd!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i just heard on 'harry hill tv burp" that pandas are only fertile a few days A YEAR!!
> 
> and we thought we had problems :rofl:
> 
> Lol seriously?! No wonder they are endangered...!Click to expand...

yes i just heard it!!!!!!!

:rofl: bless them - bet they get really panicy around that time


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.
> 
> 100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!Click to expand...

:cry: Wish I could say that about myself right now... :sulk:


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~
> 
> ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right!
> Its def positive :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> the instructions annie was saying is correct
> 
> your test line is def darker than the control
> 
> pounce on your OH :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun im glad ur here to keep my spirits up. i was mega doubting my own test then. im glad it wasnt a preg one coz i think id have had a panic attack.Click to expand...

In a couple of weeks from now my dear we shall be here holding your hand! xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.
> 
> 100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Wish I could say that about myself right now... :sulk:Click to expand...

awwwww babs - we're gonna get it

get up early in the morning - we'll test together

just answer your phone at dawn


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i cant get a test line on anything - hcg or opk :cry:

I peed on an opk earlier for shits n giggles. Faint  Sounds about right...Hardly there is becoming my moto


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~
> 
> ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right!
> Its def positive :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> the instructions annie was saying is correct
> 
> your test line is def darker than the control
> 
> pounce on your OH :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun im glad ur here to keep my spirits up. i was mega doubting my own test then. im glad it wasnt a preg one coz i think id have had a panic attack.Click to expand...
> 
> In a couple of weeks from now my dear we shall be here holding your hand! xxClick to expand...

this panic is nothing compared to the tww :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i cant get a test line on anything - hcg or opk :cry:
> 
> I peed on an opk earlier for shits n giggles. Faint  Sounds about right...Hardly there is becoming my motoClick to expand...

i never get anything on an opk apart from ov time

is there something wrong with me


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me

Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me
> 
> Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.Click to expand...

well im going to have to buy more

got enough for this cycle but not any more


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> when u going to take the test then ladies??

Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!

When will you start testing hun?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> on new years eve at 11.59pm i went for a pee and found that i had started af
> 
> what a great way to start the new year ](*,)

EEK...that was shitty!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> we've both been testing since about 5dpo :rofl:Click to expand...

Yesterday I did 4 lol!


----------



## sarahuk

annie00 said:


> i8m sorry i did mis understand the convo.. its my bad and im sorry.. Yes it is + but i was questioning it bc mine is always darker than that but i forgot about the theory of some ladies dont have a strong surge and they get lighter OPK + .. again im sorry and get to bd!!

I Happen to be one of those! I keep hoping for a magical dark test line but nooooo...it always evades me!

But in Kts case her test line was darker than the test line so its time to rock the headboard and make that baby for sure!


----------



## Pinky32

your an addict


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i just heard on 'harry hill tv burp" that pandas are only fertile a few days A YEAR!!
> 
> and we thought we had problems :rofl:
> 
> Lol seriously?! No wonder they are endangered...!Click to expand...
> 
> yes i just heard it!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: bless them - bet they get really panicy around that timeClick to expand...

I wonder if they detox them first lol!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.
> 
> 100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Wish I could say that about myself right now... :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww babs - we're gonna get it
> 
> get up early in the morning - we'll test together
> 
> just answer your phone at dawnClick to expand...

At dawn ill probably be running a bath to dunk me head in. I always get hit with af around this time at night or during it. Scared!


----------



## Pinky32

annie00 said:


> i8m sorry i did mis understand the convo.. its my bad and im sorry.. Yes it is + but i was questioning it bc mine is always darker than that but i forgot about the theory of some ladies dont have a strong surge and they get lighter OPK + .. again im sorry and get to bd!!

you must have a brill surge then hun, the control lines on my opks never get as dark as yours and this was the first month that my test line actuallt went as dark as the control line

thats why i was saying you have to look at the one opk on its own and not compare to other pples


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i just heard on 'harry hill tv burp" that pandas are only fertile a few days A YEAR!!
> 
> and we thought we had problems :rofl:
> 
> Lol seriously?! No wonder they are endangered...!Click to expand...
> 
> yes i just heard it!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: bless them - bet they get really panicy around that timeClick to expand...
> 
> I wonder if they detox them first lol!Click to expand...

stop it!now im worrying about the pandas


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~
> 
> ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right!
> Its def positive :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> the instructions annie was saying is correct
> 
> your test line is def darker than the control
> 
> pounce on your OH :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun im glad ur here to keep my spirits up. i was mega doubting my own test then. im glad it wasnt a preg one coz i think id have had a panic attack.Click to expand...
> 
> In a couple of weeks from now my dear we shall be here holding your hand! xxClick to expand...
> 
> this panic is nothing compared to the tww :rofl:Click to expand...

I cant wait to hear your reaction when you get those two lines Char...its going to be epic!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.
> 
> 100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Wish I could say that about myself right now... :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww babs - we're gonna get it
> 
> get up early in the morning - we'll test together
> 
> just answer your phone at dawnClick to expand...
> 
> At dawn ill probably be running a bath to dunk me head in. I always get hit with af around this time at night or during it. Scared!Click to expand...

if it hits you, phone me!!!

i dont care what time it is - iylas gone home so im all alone


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i cant get a test line on anything - hcg or opk :cry:
> 
> I peed on an opk earlier for shits n giggles. Faint  Sounds about right...Hardly there is becoming my motoClick to expand...
> 
> i never get anything on an opk apart from ov time
> 
> is there something wrong with meClick to expand...

Not at all :D Some women dont get anything till befre OV. Some show LH throughout the cycle just very faint before it. We all carry some lh in our urine but its just most likely low enough to not trigger the opk :)

I dont get anything on one for the first week after af, then Id get a faint one sometimes but it was a real squinter lol


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~
> 
> ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right!
> Its def positive :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> the instructions annie was saying is correct
> 
> your test line is def darker than the control
> 
> pounce on your OH :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun im glad ur here to keep my spirits up. i was mega doubting my own test then. im glad it wasnt a preg one coz i think id have had a panic attack.Click to expand...
> 
> In a couple of weeks from now my dear we shall be here holding your hand! xxClick to expand...
> 
> this panic is nothing compared to the tww :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait to hear your reaction when you get those two lines Char...its going to be epic!!Click to expand...

ok to be serious for one moment - i honestly know its not going to happen this weekend hunnybun


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me
> 
> Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.Click to expand...
> 
> well im going to have to buy more
> 
> got enough for this cycle but not any moreClick to expand...

You wont need anymore. :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> your an addict

I was so sure id get two lines yesterday...I mean...my chart is like..poster chart for a high bfp chance. But nooooo...here we go triphastic fail chart number two!


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> we've both been testing since about 5dpo :rofl:Click to expand...

I hope you both get a positive this month!! You both deserve it.


----------



## Pinky32

i seriously NEED to pee on something


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me
> 
> Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.Click to expand...
> 
> well im going to have to buy more
> 
> got enough for this cycle but not any moreClick to expand...
> 
> You wont need anymore. :DClick to expand...

you are so sure this is the one



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your an addict
> 
> I was so sure id get two lines yesterday...I mean...my chart is like..poster chart for a high bfp chance. But nooooo...here we go triphastic fail chart number two!Click to expand...

awww hunny

slow implanter


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> we've both been testing since about 5dpo :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you both get a positive this month!! You both deserve it.Click to expand...

awww thank you sweetie - well if you pounce on your OH you might get yours in 2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> i8m sorry i did mis understand the convo.. its my bad and im sorry.. Yes it is + but i was questioning it bc mine is always darker than that but i forgot about the theory of some ladies dont have a strong surge and they get lighter OPK + .. again im sorry and get to bd!!
> 
> you must have a brill surge then hun, the control lines on my opks never get as dark as yours and this was the first month that my test line actuallt went as dark as the control line
> 
> thats why i was saying you have to look at the one opk on its own and not compare to other pplesClick to expand...

~Be glad you dont all have to compare with mine...youd all be confused.com then!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i just heard on 'harry hill tv burp" that pandas are only fertile a few days A YEAR!!
> 
> and we thought we had problems :rofl:
> 
> Lol seriously?! No wonder they are endangered...!Click to expand...
> 
> yes i just heard it!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: bless them - bet they get really panicy around that timeClick to expand...
> 
> I wonder if they detox them first lol!Click to expand...
> 
> stop it!now im worrying about the pandasClick to expand...

I worry about when they get so high they fall from the trees..I bet thats why you always see them being carried everywhere.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.
> 
> 100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Wish I could say that about myself right now... :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww babs - we're gonna get it
> 
> get up early in the morning - we'll test together
> 
> just answer your phone at dawnClick to expand...
> 
> At dawn ill probably be running a bath to dunk me head in. I always get hit with af around this time at night or during it. Scared!Click to expand...
> 
> if it hits you, phone me!!!
> 
> i dont care what time it is - iylas gone home so im all aloneClick to expand...

Awww u ok chick? Must feel dead quiet now shes gone :hugs:


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...

Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> i8m sorry i did mis understand the convo.. its my bad and im sorry.. Yes it is + but i was questioning it bc mine is always darker than that but i forgot about the theory of some ladies dont have a strong surge and they get lighter OPK + .. again im sorry and get to bd!!
> 
> you must have a brill surge then hun, the control lines on my opks never get as dark as yours and this was the first month that my test line actuallt went as dark as the control line
> 
> thats why i was saying you have to look at the one opk on its own and not compare to other pplesClick to expand...
> 
> ~Be glad you dont all have to compare with mine...youd all be confused.com then!Click to expand...

mine are more confusing

its a miracle we;ve actually ever made it to the tww :rofl:

thank god for temping

ooooh new nice picy


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> im looking at my instructions on my OPKS Wondfo brand and and the control line is on the top bye the green part (control is what it has to be darker then) and the test line is right above the max..
> so if ur opk would be Neg still bc ur test line by the max line isnt as dark as the control line bye the colored strip~
> 
> ive just triple checked my instructions and pinky is definately right!
> Its def positive :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> the instructions annie was saying is correct
> 
> your test line is def darker than the control
> 
> pounce on your OH :sex:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun im glad ur here to keep my spirits up. i was mega doubting my own test then. im glad it wasnt a preg one coz i think id have had a panic attack.Click to expand...
> 
> In a couple of weeks from now my dear we shall be here holding your hand! xxClick to expand...
> 
> this panic is nothing compared to the tww :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I cant wait to hear your reaction when you get those two lines Char...its going to be epic!!Click to expand...
> 
> ok to be serious for one moment - i honestly know its not going to happen this weekend hunnybunClick to expand...

And If I said the same youd tell me to have a little hope...even if just a little :)


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...

the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can

last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected

thank god you tested today


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> we've both been testing since about 5dpo :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you both get a positive this month!! You both deserve it.Click to expand...

It would be nice if we all got it on the cycles we are currently on :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i seriously NEED to pee on something

Me too :( But only got 6ICs and about 6 opks and I think ill need all the IC HPTs for tomorrow :rofl:

Are u gunna test again? :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.
> 
> 100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Wish I could say that about myself right now... :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww babs - we're gonna get it
> 
> get up early in the morning - we'll test together
> 
> just answer your phone at dawnClick to expand...
> 
> At dawn ill probably be running a bath to dunk me head in. I always get hit with af around this time at night or during it. Scared!Click to expand...
> 
> if it hits you, phone me!!!
> 
> i dont care what time it is - iylas gone home so im all aloneClick to expand...
> 
> Awww u ok chick? Must feel dead quiet now shes gone :hugs:Click to expand...

nah im ok actually - been so tearful past two days and shes too young to understand or even care lol

now i can have a good cry


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i seriously NEED to pee on something
> 
> Me too :( But only got 6ICs and about 6 opks and I think ill need all the IC HPTs for tomorrow :rofl:
> 
> Are u gunna test again? :DClick to expand...

i think i have bout 

10 IC
4 FRER
2 clearblue
2 tesco
2 boots
1 sainsburys


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me
> 
> Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.Click to expand...
> 
> well im going to have to buy more
> 
> got enough for this cycle but not any moreClick to expand...
> 
> You wont need anymore. :DClick to expand...
> 
> you are so sure this is the one
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your an addictClick to expand...
> 
> I was so sure id get two lines yesterday...I mean...my chart is like..poster chart for a high bfp chance. But nooooo...here we go triphastic fail chart number two!Click to expand...
> 
> awww hunny
> 
> slow implanterClick to expand...

This is beyond slow...this is trying to run a bus with 2 wheels slow. I just think its a non-starter. But guess we will find out soon enough.

And yeah, I have a really good feeling about this week :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> we've both been testing since about 5dpo :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you both get a positive this month!! You both deserve it.Click to expand...
> 
> awww thank you sweetie - well if you pounce on your OH you might get yours in 2 weeks :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, actually! What yah still doing here?! Go get doin the nasties!!


----------



## sarahuk

I think lauras gunna have a shock when she sees the thead grew by a zillion pages since she logged off lol!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me
> 
> Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.Click to expand...
> 
> well im going to have to buy more
> 
> got enough for this cycle but not any moreClick to expand...
> 
> You wont need anymore. :DClick to expand...
> 
> you are so sure this is the one
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your an addictClick to expand...
> 
> I was so sure id get two lines yesterday...I mean...my chart is like..poster chart for a high bfp chance. But nooooo...here we go triphastic fail chart number two!Click to expand...
> 
> awww hunny
> 
> slow implanterClick to expand...
> 
> This is beyond slow...this is trying to run a bus with 2 wheels slow. I just think its a non-starter. But guess we will find out soon enough.
> 
> And yeah, I have a really good feeling about this week :)Click to expand...

you got a good feeling?????



i think your gonna get a faint line in the morning


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...

It depends a lot on what tests youre going to use.

If I was being logical, I would say dont put yourself through the dissapointment of the bfns on the way. And that Id test at 14days after ovulation. But how realistic is that when its something we want? :D

I think the best overal time to start testing would be about 9dpo. I wont do it earlier than that on the next cycle, though im probably not going to buy an
y tests so that I cant


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> i8m sorry i did mis understand the convo.. its my bad and im sorry.. Yes it is + but i was questioning it bc mine is always darker than that but i forgot about the theory of some ladies dont have a strong surge and they get lighter OPK + .. again im sorry and get to bd!!
> 
> you must have a brill surge then hun, the control lines on my opks never get as dark as yours and this was the first month that my test line actuallt went as dark as the control line
> 
> thats why i was saying you have to look at the one opk on its own and not compare to other pplesClick to expand...
> 
> ~Be glad you dont all have to compare with mine...youd all be confused.com then!Click to expand...
> 
> mine are more confusing
> 
> its a miracle we;ve actually ever made it to the tww :rofl:
> 
> thank god for temping
> 
> ooooh new nice picyClick to expand...

Yeah thought id have my little moo making me all smiley when im writing up i got the witch haha :D

God, when I think back to what I knew when I started to try, and what I know now...I was such an idiot back then lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can
> 
> last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> thank god you tested todayClick to expand...

Lol gotta hand it to you...you were one lucky puppy you tested today!

Yeah pinky is right. Its only the follicular stage that can be random. However, dont be surprised if your LP sometimes goes a day either way.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> i8m sorry i did mis understand the convo.. its my bad and im sorry.. Yes it is + but i was questioning it bc mine is always darker than that but i forgot about the theory of some ladies dont have a strong surge and they get lighter OPK + .. again im sorry and get to bd!!
> 
> you must have a brill surge then hun, the control lines on my opks never get as dark as yours and this was the first month that my test line actuallt went as dark as the control line
> 
> thats why i was saying you have to look at the one opk on its own and not compare to other pplesClick to expand...
> 
> ~Be glad you dont all have to compare with mine...youd all be confused.com then!Click to expand...
> 
> mine are more confusing
> 
> its a miracle we;ve actually ever made it to the tww :rofl:
> 
> thank god for temping
> 
> ooooh new nice picyClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah thought id have my little moo making me all smiley when im writing up i got the witch haha :D
> 
> God, when I think back to what I knew when I started to try, and what I know now...I was such an idiot back then lol.Click to expand...

its amazing how much and how quickly you learn on here


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.
> 
> 100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Wish I could say that about myself right now... :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww babs - we're gonna get it
> 
> get up early in the morning - we'll test together
> 
> just answer your phone at dawnClick to expand...
> 
> At dawn ill probably be running a bath to dunk me head in. I always get hit with af around this time at night or during it. Scared!Click to expand...
> 
> if it hits you, phone me!!!
> 
> i dont care what time it is - iylas gone home so im all aloneClick to expand...
> 
> Awww u ok chick? Must feel dead quiet now shes gone :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> nah im ok actually - been so tearful past two days and shes too young to understand or even care lol
> 
> now i can have a good cryClick to expand...

True...wont help to bottle in all the frustrations and feelings about whats going on atm. She was a good distraction though I think...feels like just yesterday you were telling me you were having her


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i seriously NEED to pee on something
> 
> Me too :( But only got 6ICs and about 6 opks and I think ill need all the IC HPTs for tomorrow :rofl:
> 
> Are u gunna test again? :DClick to expand...
> 
> i think i have bout
> 
> 10 IC
> 4 FRER
> 2 clearblue
> 2 tesco
> 2 boots
> 1 sainsburysClick to expand...

Sorry...you miscounted:

10 IC
4 FRER
2 clearblue
2 tesco
2 boots
1 sainsburys
1 extra incoming line


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me
> 
> Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.Click to expand...
> 
> well im going to have to buy more
> 
> got enough for this cycle but not any moreClick to expand...
> 
> You wont need anymore. :DClick to expand...
> 
> you are so sure this is the one
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your an addictClick to expand...
> 
> I was so sure id get two lines yesterday...I mean...my chart is like..poster chart for a high bfp chance. But nooooo...here we go triphastic fail chart number two!Click to expand...
> 
> awww hunny
> 
> slow implanterClick to expand...
> 
> This is beyond slow...this is trying to run a bus with 2 wheels slow. I just think its a non-starter. But guess we will find out soon enough.
> 
> And yeah, I have a really good feeling about this week :)Click to expand...
> 
> you got a good feeling?????
> 
> 
> 
> i think your gonna get a faint line in the morningClick to expand...

~My good feeling is about you chickadee! I shall have only one faint line...the wall against my forehead!


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can
> 
> last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> thank god you tested todayClick to expand...

I know I dunno what made me do it, I hope its just meant to be. My lp last month was 12 days from ewcm to af so ill just have to bd as much as poss for couple of days and then take it from there.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> i8m sorry i did mis understand the convo.. its my bad and im sorry.. Yes it is + but i was questioning it bc mine is always darker than that but i forgot about the theory of some ladies dont have a strong surge and they get lighter OPK + .. again im sorry and get to bd!!
> 
> you must have a brill surge then hun, the control lines on my opks never get as dark as yours and this was the first month that my test line actuallt went as dark as the control line
> 
> thats why i was saying you have to look at the one opk on its own and not compare to other pplesClick to expand...
> 
> ~Be glad you dont all have to compare with mine...youd all be confused.com then!Click to expand...
> 
> mine are more confusing
> 
> its a miracle we;ve actually ever made it to the tww :rofl:
> 
> thank god for temping
> 
> ooooh new nice picyClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah thought id have my little moo making me all smiley when im writing up i got the witch haha :D
> 
> God, when I think back to what I knew when I started to try, and what I know now...I was such an idiot back then lol.Click to expand...
> 
> its amazing how much and how quickly you learn on hereClick to expand...

We become little self taught fertility specialists :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.
> 
> 100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Wish I could say that about myself right now... :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww babs - we're gonna get it
> 
> get up early in the morning - we'll test together
> 
> just answer your phone at dawnClick to expand...
> 
> At dawn ill probably be running a bath to dunk me head in. I always get hit with af around this time at night or during it. Scared!Click to expand...
> 
> if it hits you, phone me!!!
> 
> i dont care what time it is - iylas gone home so im all aloneClick to expand...
> 
> Awww u ok chick? Must feel dead quiet now shes gone :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> nah im ok actually - been so tearful past two days and shes too young to understand or even care lol
> 
> now i can have a good cryClick to expand...
> 
> True...wont help to bottle in all the frustrations and feelings about whats going on atm. She was a good distraction though I think...feels like just yesterday you were telling me you were having herClick to expand...

TBH hunnybun i always bottle my feelings and frustrations up - if i start releasing them i will be locked up

yeah doesnt seem that long ago i was getting excited

ooooh im all gassy again :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can
> 
> last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> thank god you tested todayClick to expand...
> 
> I know I dunno what made me do it, I hope its just meant to be. My lp last month was 12 days from ewcm to af so ill just have to bd as much as poss for couple of days and then take it from there.Click to expand...

well im wishing you tons of luck hun


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can
> 
> last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> thank god you tested todayClick to expand...
> 
> I know I dunno what made me do it, I hope its just meant to be. My lp last month was 12 days from ewcm to af so ill just have to bd as much as poss for couple of days and then take it from there.Click to expand...

This is why you could do with temping. You really could do with knowing how long your LP is. The reason I say this is because it can take up to 36 hours from the first positive to get a surge, and you need an LP to be around 11/12 days. It will help you know if your LP is long enough :)


----------



## sarahuk

Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me
> 
> Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.Click to expand...
> 
> well im going to have to buy more
> 
> got enough for this cycle but not any moreClick to expand...
> 
> You wont need anymore. :DClick to expand...
> 
> you are so sure this is the one
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your an addictClick to expand...
> 
> I was so sure id get two lines yesterday...I mean...my chart is like..poster chart for a high bfp chance. But nooooo...here we go triphastic fail chart number two!Click to expand...
> 
> awww hunny
> 
> slow implanterClick to expand...
> 
> This is beyond slow...this is trying to run a bus with 2 wheels slow. I just think its a non-starter. But guess we will find out soon enough.
> 
> And yeah, I have a really good feeling about this week :)Click to expand...
> 
> you got a good feeling?????
> 
> 
> 
> i think your gonna get a faint line in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> ~My good feeling is about you chickadee! I shall have only one faint line...the wall against my forehead!Click to expand...

oh i nearly got all excited then lol

i have absolutely no idea why you think this is it for me so much - its not!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can
> 
> last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> thank god you tested todayClick to expand...
> 
> I know I dunno what made me do it, I hope its just meant to be. My lp last month was 12 days from ewcm to af so ill just have to bd as much as poss for couple of days and then take it from there.Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you could do with temping. You really could do with knowing how long your LP is. The reason I say this is because it can take up to 36 hours from the first positive to get a surge, and you need an LP to be around 11/12 days. It will help you know if your LP is long enough :)Click to expand...

also, opk's just tell you when your body is trying to pop that egg, doesnt guarantee that it did

temping will confirm that you have popped it out


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!

3 hours 17 mins


----------



## kt1988

Thank u, u too! Ill keep up to date on here from now on. Hope to c lots of poas going on and bfps!!!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Thank u, u too! Ill keep up to date on here from now on. Hope to c lots of poas going on and bfps!!!

you better! we want to hear whats happening to you so you HAVE to keep coming in


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can
> 
> last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> thank god you tested todayClick to expand...
> 
> I know I dunno what made me do it, I hope its just meant to be. My lp last month was 12 days from ewcm to af so ill just have to bd as much as poss for couple of days and then take it from there.Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you could do with temping. You really could do with knowing how long your LP is. The reason I say this is because it can take up to 36 hours from the first positive to get a surge, and you need an LP to be around 11/12 days. It will help you know if your LP is long enough :)Click to expand...
> 
> also, opk's just tell you when your body is trying to pop that egg, doesnt guarantee that it did
> 
> temping will confirm that you have popped it outClick to expand...

I have been temping this month too with ff I dont know how to post it on here though, I.have been slowly dipping since cd1 ill see in the morning, I need my temp to start rising now is that correct?


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> yeah im fed up - sorry
> 
> to me that line looks abit darker

Don't apologise hunni, I'm the same today.
I think I've seen so many of them now they all look the same :-( 



annie00 said:


> laura how is ur cm??

I don't really get any at all, sometimes I have more but it's kinda sticky but watery. 



kt1988 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> That line looks a bit darker than yesturday hun, how long have u bn having opks coming bk faint like that? surely it must mean ur surge is on its way??
> 
> Im hoping my ff chart will have crosshairs next couple of days to prove to me that i ovulated.
> 
> For the past week now :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to see pic of the cake woooo hooooo
> 
> house no. 2 sounds perfect - especially opp your parents (babysitters)
> 
> id say that test looks the same but you know you drank a lot so its ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> haha thanks chick  I've got an order for 2of them for my godsons party now too :happydance: keeps my mind off other things!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> That was a very controvertial one?!? Do we think my opk is pos ladies? i think it is but im doubting it now.
> 
> 100% definately POSITIVE!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Wish I could say that about myself right now... :sulk:Click to expand...
> 
> awwwww babs - we're gonna get it
> 
> get up early in the morning - we'll test together
> 
> just answer your phone at dawnClick to expand...
> 
> At dawn ill probably be running a bath to dunk me head in. I always get hit with af around this time at night or during it. Scared!Click to expand...
> 
> if it hits you, phone me!!!
> 
> i dont care what time it is - iylas gone home so im all aloneClick to expand...
> 
> Awww u ok chick? Must feel dead quiet now shes gone :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> nah im ok actually - been so tearful past two days and shes too young to understand or even care lol
> 
> now i can have a good cryClick to expand...
> 
> True...wont help to bottle in all the frustrations and feelings about whats going on atm. She was a good distraction though I think...feels like just yesterday you were telling me you were having herClick to expand...
> 
> TBH hunnybun i always bottle my feelings and frustrations up - if i start releasing them i will be locked up
> 
> yeah doesnt seem that long ago i was getting excited
> 
> ooooh im all gassy again :rofl:Click to expand...

Well you know you always have me you can let it out too...always here for you!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me
> 
> Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.Click to expand...
> 
> well im going to have to buy more
> 
> got enough for this cycle but not any moreClick to expand...
> 
> You wont need anymore. :DClick to expand...
> 
> you are so sure this is the one
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your an addictClick to expand...
> 
> I was so sure id get two lines yesterday...I mean...my chart is like..poster chart for a high bfp chance. But nooooo...here we go triphastic fail chart number two!Click to expand...
> 
> awww hunny
> 
> slow implanterClick to expand...
> 
> This is beyond slow...this is trying to run a bus with 2 wheels slow. I just think its a non-starter. But guess we will find out soon enough.
> 
> And yeah, I have a really good feeling about this week :)Click to expand...
> 
> you got a good feeling?????
> 
> 
> 
> i think your gonna get a faint line in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> ~My good feeling is about you chickadee! I shall have only one faint line...the wall against my forehead!Click to expand...
> 
> oh i nearly got all excited then lol
> 
> i have absolutely no idea why you think this is it for me so much - its not!!!!Click to expand...

We shall soon find out!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can
> 
> last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> thank god you tested todayClick to expand...
> 
> I know I dunno what made me do it, I hope its just meant to be. My lp last month was 12 days from ewcm to af so ill just have to bd as much as poss for couple of days and then take it from there.Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you could do with temping. You really could do with knowing how long your LP is. The reason I say this is because it can take up to 36 hours from the first positive to get a surge, and you need an LP to be around 11/12 days. It will help you know if your LP is long enough :)Click to expand...
> 
> also, opk's just tell you when your body is trying to pop that egg, doesnt guarantee that it did
> 
> temping will confirm that you have popped it outClick to expand...

And that...is way more important than getting that surge :D


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can
> 
> last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> thank god you tested todayClick to expand...
> 
> I know I dunno what made me do it, I hope its just meant to be. My lp last month was 12 days from ewcm to af so ill just have to bd as much as poss for couple of days and then take it from there.Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you could do with temping. You really could do with knowing how long your LP is. The reason I say this is because it can take up to 36 hours from the first positive to get a surge, and you need an LP to be around 11/12 days. It will help you know if your LP is long enough :)Click to expand...
> 
> also, opk's just tell you when your body is trying to pop that egg, doesnt guarantee that it did
> 
> temping will confirm that you have popped it outClick to expand...
> 
> I have been temping this month too with ff I dont know how to post it on here though, I.have been slowly dipping since cd1 ill see in the morning, I need my temp to start rising now is that correct?Click to expand...

go to ff, click on "sharing" then "get code" copy the bbcCode and then go to your profile on bnb and "edit signature" then paste into the white box

then we can all stalk


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!
> 
> 3 hours 17 minsClick to expand...

Damnit...that pushed me over the edge...need to go now! brb!


----------



## Pinky32

ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up

Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!


----------



## Pinky32

im going to change my name to.................

................................

................................

...............................

...............................

.............................

farty pants!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!
> 
> 3 hours 17 minsClick to expand...

TMI ALERT!

So..I went to the bathroom...and good job I did because now I have erm...how to spell it...diarohhea? Anyway...I never ever get that...so I checked back Pinky...and guess when I had? 15dpo my bfp cycle!!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Thank u, u too! Ill keep up to date on here from now on. Hope to c lots of poas going on and bfps!!!

Yeah please do hun...we do wonder how youre getting on!


----------



## Laura2806

kt1988 said:


> i also missed that photo in the thread first u made me jelous with your ginger cake now this. very cute, ur gonna be making beautiful cakes when u have a little one. Very cute cake fair play!!

Thanks :thumbup:


sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> so todays is about the same but im not too worried as like i said ive drank quite a lot today so the plan is....between 4 and 6 no drinking then about 6 do another test and see what we have!
> 
> heres todays anyway!https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-21.jpg
> 
> This does look darker :D No drinking!!!
> 
> The houses sounded like fun! You should follow your heart. You need a garden for bella and the baby!!Click to expand...

Uh we'll def go for gardens ;-) 



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:
> 
> You and me both hunni!
> 
> Maybe we should run away to a convent together? You up for it?Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo dont do it!!!!! Ok, fck it...take me with you!!Click to expand...

Hunni my bags are packed ready to go!



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol dont ask me - i cant get pregnant :rofl:
> 
> 
> oh hunni, how long you been ttc? Im hoping we all get bfp's this cycle we been trying long enough! its a 70 page thread now, surely one of us will get one soon? fxd!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You'd think one of us would be by now! It ain't gonna be me if im not even ovulating I'm not in let alone in with a chanceClick to expand...
> 
> Youll be ovulating in no time chick, have some faith!
> 
> But yes, we defo need a bfp!Click to expand...

Not far off 8months now, this is just stupid considering I was getting ewcm after 4months off being off bcp 2years ago! 



sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> You sound as fed up as I feel hunni! Xx
> 
> Gettin extremely fed up with lines not changing now
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d3e0b93e.jpg
> 
> That line looks a bit darker than yesturday hun, how long have u bn having opks coming bk faint like that? surely it must mean ur surge is on its way??
> 
> Im hoping my ff chart will have crosshairs next couple of days to prove to me that i ovulated.Click to expand...
> 
> Aye the colour does indicate that she is producing higher levels of LH but not enough to trigger the ovulation yet. But its a darn good sign that its coming!Click to expand...

My body appears to give up half way through. 



Pinky32 said:


> i cant get a test line on anything - hcg or opk :cry:

I know the feeling there! Feel like I'm never gonna that BFP I ache for. Just not getting anywhere with it and I can't keep buying opks forever. I've got through 12 so far this cycle and still not OVed! 

You ladies have been busy tonight!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> when u going to take the test then ladies??
> 
> Been testing for a bit :) BFN! We saw somethng earlier on today but we went on to say we were very sure its just an evap. Hopefully tomorrow Ill be able to celebrate something but...eek!
> 
> When will you start testing hun?Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure really I only took a opk tday first one ever, i had a positive earlier than I expected to ov. Last two months were 33 day cycles. What do u think?Click to expand...
> 
> the LP doesnt change, its the bit before that can
> 
> last cycle i ov;d 16 days earlier than expected
> 
> thank god you tested todayClick to expand...
> 
> I know I dunno what made me do it, I hope its just meant to be. My lp last month was 12 days from ewcm to af so ill just have to bd as much as poss for couple of days and then take it from there.Click to expand...
> 
> This is why you could do with temping. You really could do with knowing how long your LP is. The reason I say this is because it can take up to 36 hours from the first positive to get a surge, and you need an LP to be around 11/12 days. It will help you know if your LP is long enough :)Click to expand...
> 
> also, opk's just tell you when your body is trying to pop that egg, doesnt guarantee that it did
> 
> temping will confirm that you have popped it outClick to expand...
> 
> I have been temping this month too with ff I dont know how to post it on here though, I.have been slowly dipping since cd1 ill see in the morning, I need my temp to start rising now is that correct?Click to expand...

yup...3 consecutive rises could be ov! FF will give you red crosshairs when it happens!


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!
> 
> 3 hours 17 minsClick to expand...
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> 
> So..I went to the bathroom...and good job I did because now I have erm...how to spell it...diarohhea? Anyway...I never ever get that...so I checked back Pinky...and guess when I had? 15dpo my bfp cycle!!Click to expand...

I just got all excited!!!!!! And I've got to admit a little jealous, not by the diarrhoea but by the BFP part lol 

It doesn't even feel that we're tryin ATM, just feel very weird about it all. All I want is to effing ovulate! Convent here I come!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!
> 
> 3 hours 17 minsClick to expand...
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> 
> So..I went to the bathroom...and good job I did because now I have erm...how to spell it...diarohhea? Anyway...I never ever get that...so I checked back Pinky...and guess when I had? 15dpo my bfp cycle!!Click to expand...

ooooh pooy pants


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!
> 
> 3 hours 17 minsClick to expand...
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> 
> So..I went to the bathroom...and good job I did because now I have erm...how to spell it...diarohhea? Anyway...I never ever get that...so I checked back Pinky...and guess when I had? 15dpo my bfp cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just got all excited!!!!!! And I've got to admit a little jealous, not by the diarrhoea but by the BFP part lol
> 
> It doesn't even feel that we're tryin ATM, just feel very weird about it all. All I want is to effing ovulate! Convent here I come!Click to expand...

awww hunny you will!!!!

your body is trying which is a great sign that it will happen

be more scared if all your opks were blanks


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!

Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im going to change my name to.................
> 
> ................................
> 
> ................................
> 
> ...............................
> 
> ...............................
> 
> .............................
> 
> farty pants!

LOL you should make that your user name!


----------



## Laura2806

I just feel like crying right now.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i wanna poas :rofl:
> 
> i keep drinking so that it stops me
> 
> Drinking hasnt stopped me! Ive used 20 tests this cycle :lmao: I was planning to use this bunch for atleast 3 months. Woops.Click to expand...
> 
> well im going to have to buy more
> 
> got enough for this cycle but not any moreClick to expand...
> 
> You wont need anymore. :DClick to expand...
> 
> you are so sure this is the one
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> your an addictClick to expand...
> 
> I was so sure id get two lines yesterday...I mean...my chart is like..poster chart for a high bfp chance. But nooooo...here we go triphastic fail chart number two!Click to expand...
> 
> awww hunny
> 
> slow implanterClick to expand...
> 
> This is beyond slow...this is trying to run a bus with 2 wheels slow. I just think its a non-starter. But guess we will find out soon enough.
> 
> And yeah, I have a really good feeling about this week :)Click to expand...
> 
> you got a good feeling?????
> 
> 
> 
> i think your gonna get a faint line in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> ~My good feeling is about you chickadee! I shall have only one faint line...the wall against my forehead!Click to expand...
> 
> oh i nearly got all excited then lol
> 
> i have absolutely no idea why you think this is it for me so much - its not!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> We shall soon find out!Click to expand...

well i think your f'ing crazy


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!
> 
> Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!Click to expand...

Baking is about the only thing I'm any good at!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I just feel like crying right now.

noooooooooooooooooooo

:hug:

its going to happen - soon


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - and just think, this is the "easy" bit :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!
> 
> Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!Click to expand...
> 
> Baking is about the only thing I'm any good at!Click to expand...

hmmmm thats not what simon says :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

> I know the feeling there! Feel like I'm never gonna that BFP I ache for. Just not getting anywhere with it and I can't keep buying opks forever. I've got through 12 so far this cycle and still not OVed!
> 
> You ladies have been busy tonight!

We wanted to make sure you had some nice reading to do!

Look at it this way chick...its always good to have the information so that if youre concerned about whats going on, you can give it to your doc. If not, they just fob you off. Its why I tried again with the opks. When I saw my doc I didnt want him to turn around and tell me to try opks and come back with the results. Whatever happens for the rest of this cycle, youll have some information to give on what your body is doing if you decide to pick it up with them.

It is a horrible and painful journey...we will all get those bfps I know it. We just have stay strong, focused, and together until it comes :) AND hopefully beyond it :friends:


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I just feel like crying right now.
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> :hug:
> 
> its going to happen - soonClick to expand...

I thought it would have happened 3months ago, loosing he faith now 



Pinky32 said:


> Laura - and just think, this is the "easy" bit :rofl:

I give up!



Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!
> 
> Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!Click to expand...
> 
> Baking is about the only thing I'm any good at!Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm thats not what simon says :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha not even sure about that!!


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> I know the feeling there! Feel like I'm never gonna that BFP I ache for. Just not getting anywhere with it and I can't keep buying opks forever. I've got through 12 so far this cycle and still not OVed!
> 
> You ladies have been busy tonight!
> 
> We wanted to make sure you had some nice reading to do!
> 
> Look at it this way chick...its always good to have the information so that if youre concerned about whats going on, you can give it to your doc. If not, they just fob you off. Its why I tried again with the opks. When I saw my doc I didnt want him to turn around and tell me to try opks and come back with the results. Whatever happens for the rest of this cycle, youll have some information to give on what your body is doing if you decide to pick it up with them.
> 
> It is a horrible and painful journey...we will all get those bfps I know it. We just have stay strong, focused, and together until it comes :) AND hopefully beyond it :friends:Click to expand...

It angers me that people who don't want kids get pregnant without trying or they skip one pill and catch! Then people like us, well it's all we want. I hate that people around think I'm a strong person but I'm far from it


----------



## Pinky32

laura - i think you need a glass of wine hun

relax with a good movie then nice soak in a bubly bath


----------



## Pinky32

how was it with SIL today?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!
> 
> 3 hours 17 minsClick to expand...
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> 
> So..I went to the bathroom...and good job I did because now I have erm...how to spell it...diarohhea? Anyway...I never ever get that...so I checked back Pinky...and guess when I had? 15dpo my bfp cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just got all excited!!!!!! And I've got to admit a little jealous, not by the diarrhoea but by the BFP part lol
> 
> It doesn't even feel that we're tryin ATM, just feel very weird about it all. All I want is to effing ovulate! Convent here I come!Click to expand...

You sure you werent meaning the diarrhoea? :D

Youre trying, youre just also trying to get a handle on what your body is doing at the same time. I always say that the first chunk of cycles is a learning curve. We dont really know what our bodies do till we get into tracking things. And from all this youll know what happens and when and as a result when to do what to make baby happen! I know its frustrating. But things wil feel better chick once you see that +opk


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!
> 
> 3 hours 17 minsClick to expand...
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> 
> So..I went to the bathroom...and good job I did because now I have erm...how to spell it...diarohhea? Anyway...I never ever get that...so I checked back Pinky...and guess when I had? 15dpo my bfp cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just got all excited!!!!!! And I've got to admit a little jealous, not by the diarrhoea but by the BFP part lol
> 
> It doesn't even feel that we're tryin ATM, just feel very weird about it all. All I want is to effing ovulate! Convent here I come!Click to expand...
> 
> awww hunny you will!!!!
> 
> your body is trying which is a great sign that it will happen
> 
> be more scared if all your opks were blanksClick to expand...

Good point to be honest. Youre releasing the right hormone...now your ovaries are just building that super eggy! Dont forget...new house new baby!


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> laura - i think you need a glass of wine hun
> 
> relax with a good movie then nice soak in a bubly bath

I wouldn't call star trek and good movie and that's what's on! Eugh 



Pinky32 said:


> how was it with SIL today?

She's showing :cry:



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Damn need bathroom again...scared to go!
> 
> 3 hours 17 minsClick to expand...
> 
> TMI ALERT!
> 
> So..I went to the bathroom...and good job I did because now I have erm...how to spell it...diarohhea? Anyway...I never ever get that...so I checked back Pinky...and guess when I had? 15dpo my bfp cycle!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just got all excited!!!!!! And I've got to admit a little jealous, not by the diarrhoea but by the BFP part lol
> 
> It doesn't even feel that we're tryin ATM, just feel very weird about it all. All I want is to effing ovulate! Convent here I come!Click to expand...
> 
> You sure you werent meaning the diarrhoea? :D
> 
> Youre trying, youre just also trying to get a handle on what your body is doing at the same time. I always say that the first chunk of cycles is a learning curve. We dont really know what our bodies do till we get into tracking things. And from all this youll know what happens and when and as a result when to do what to make baby happen! I know its frustrating. But things wil feel better chick once you see that +opkClick to expand...

Lol I'm sure :thumbup:

I'm doubting I'll get one for a while yet, I just can't seem to believe, it's so hard too when everyone seems to catch really easy


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I just feel like crying right now.

Oh sweetie :(

Sometimes...letting it all out is the best thing you can do. I cry multiple times a month to release the stress and tension.

Its not easy chick, and its damn hard for us women to go through all this time and time again. But youre on the right track to getting baby. Just remember we all know what youre going through and are all here for you <3 x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!
> 
> Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!Click to expand...
> 
> Baking is about the only thing I'm any good at!Click to expand...

Dont believe that for a SECOND!


----------



## Laura2806

My ovaries don't work :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I just feel like crying right now.
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> :hug:
> 
> its going to happen - soonClick to expand...

Read my signature block honey :) We all need a little pma to keep us going to our babies :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

I can't find a job I'm goo at let alone anything else.

I'm so glad I've got you ladies, without you guys I'd be deep in a gutter!


----------



## Laura2806

I have no such things as pma regarding this today


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura - and just think, this is the "easy" bit :rofl:

Bollocks. Id rather give birth to giant sized pineapples or sea urchin shaped things than go through the tww!!

Whoever said this was easy needs shooting. They either never had to try for long, or were male.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!
> 
> Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!Click to expand...
> 
> Baking is about the only thing I'm any good at!Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm thats not what simon says :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: !!! Damn Charlotte...youre on fire today girl!


----------



## Laura2806

Do you ever wish you were ntnp? 

I wish could and have a laid back attitude towards it all, but I can't


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> My ovaries don't work :rofl:

if they didnt work, they wouldnt be releasing LH


----------



## annie00

ladies i just realized ff saying my chart is tri on 7dpo and im trying not to get my hopes up bc i had one back in may , and wasnt preggo but its hard not too


----------



## Laura2806

There's some part of me not working


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I just feel like crying right now.
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> :hug:
> 
> its going to happen - soonClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it would have happened 3months ago, loosing he faith now
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - and just think, this is the "easy" bit :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I give up!
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!Click to expand...
> 
> Baking is about the only thing I'm any good at!Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm thats not what simon says :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha not even sure about that!!Click to expand...

I honestly thought it would happen straight away. To be fair, it did happen when I least expected it last year. But then again, I expected that since it had happened once it would happen again fairly quick. That cycle was a year ago now. 

I think we acknowledge that the road may take time but in the back of our minds we also tell ourselves it will happen fast and easy. I know I did. Infact, the first ever conversation matt and i had when i came off BC in december 1st 2009 I honestly believed id go into the next year pregnant. How wrong was I!

All things considered...even with a healthy egg, with healthy sperm ready for the egg...we only have around a 20% chance. Its to be expected that it will take a bit of time.

That being said, Im fed up to hell with seeing people ttc for 1 month and fall pregnant. Weve been trying for some time and yet here we are...and they just go at it half cocked and end up preggers!

Yeah its gunna take time and yeah its gunna be hard...but atleat we will know our babies were made with love in our hearts for them, that they were always wanted and ached for desperately...and that they will always be appreciated for the love and joy they brought to our lives after waiting for them to come to us :cloud9:


----------



## Pinky32

annie00 said:


> ladies i just realized ff saying my chart is tri on 7dpo and im trying not to get my hopes up bc i had one back in may , and wasnt preggo but its hard not too

yayy you got your chart in your siggy

boooo you havent sorted out countdowntopregnancy ticker - thats confusing me and it doesnt take much

wooo hooo @ tri chart

lovely temps


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling there! Feel like I'm never gonna that BFP I ache for. Just not getting anywhere with it and I can't keep buying opks forever. I've got through 12 so far this cycle and still not OVed!
> 
> You ladies have been busy tonight!
> 
> We wanted to make sure you had some nice reading to do!
> 
> Look at it this way chick...its always good to have the information so that if youre concerned about whats going on, you can give it to your doc. If not, they just fob you off. Its why I tried again with the opks. When I saw my doc I didnt want him to turn around and tell me to try opks and come back with the results. Whatever happens for the rest of this cycle, youll have some information to give on what your body is doing if you decide to pick it up with them.
> 
> It is a horrible and painful journey...we will all get those bfps I know it. We just have stay strong, focused, and together until it comes :) AND hopefully beyond it :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> It angers me that people who don't want kids get pregnant without trying or they skip one pill and catch! Then people like us, well it's all we want. I hate that people around think I'm a strong person but I'm far from itClick to expand...

Youre strong. You go through something thats traumatic on the emotions cycle after cycle. You plan and worry, schedule and wait. And when in the past it hasnt worked youve picked yourself up and gone on to do the same heartbreaking pattern time again.

Whats not strong about that? :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> laura - i think you need a glass of wine hun
> 
> relax with a good movie then nice soak in a bubly bath

She needs a big old group hug from us thats what she needs :) xxxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> There's some part of me not working

yes there is hun

.....................
..............
................
.................
the bit in your brain to keep you positive!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I just feel like crying right now.
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> :hug:
> 
> its going to happen - soonClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it would have happened 3months ago, loosing he faith now
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - and just think, this is the "easy" bit :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I give up!
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!Click to expand...
> 
> Baking is about the only thing I'm any good at!Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm thats not what simon says :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha not even sure about that!!Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly thought it would happen straight away. To be fair, it did happen when I least expected it last year. But then again, I expected that since it had happened once it would happen again fairly quick. That cycle was a year ago now.
> 
> I think we acknowledge that the road may take time but in the back of our minds we also tell ourselves it will happen fast and easy. I know I did. Infact, the first ever conversation matt and i had when i came off BC in december 1st 2009 I honestly believed id go into the next year pregnant. How wrong was I!
> 
> All things considered...even with a healthy egg, with healthy sperm ready for the egg...we only have around a 20% chance. Its to be expected that it will take a bit of time.
> 
> That being said, Im fed up to hell with seeing people ttc for 1 month and fall pregnant. Weve been trying for some time and yet here we are...and they just go at it half cocked and end up preggers!
> 
> Yeah its gunna take time and yeah its gunna be hard...but atleat we will know our babies were made with love in our hearts for them, that they were always wanted and ached for desperately...and that they will always be appreciated for the love and joy they brought to our lives after waiting for them to come to us :cloud9:Click to expand...

my chance is something like 10-15%


----------



## Laura2806

Uh I know Hun, just not feeling any of it ATM. I'm angry, sad, disappointed with myself, jealous, tired, impatient, emotional, loosing sex drive, and loosing faith. I've even considered staying away from here for a while to see if that's helps but I don't think it would. 

I just wish I could not temp, opk nor worry and just let it happen but I can't


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> My ovaries don't work :rofl:

Yes they do!!!

Its possible you know that you arent going to have the big surge, just like me. So keep bedding.

Your temps will show a thermal shift quite possibly without the opk going positive. Doctor told me its nothing to worry about, everyone surges differently and some women dont get the right levels to trigger the opk.

So keep up the temping and lets see what happens :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I can't find a job I'm goo at let alone anything else.
> 
> I'm so glad I've got you ladies, without you guys I'd be deep in a gutter!

You need to find something you enjoy...thats the key :)

And we are glad to have you too my love...always here for you :) x


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling there! Feel like I'm never gonna that BFP I ache for. Just not getting anywhere with it and I can't keep buying opks forever. I've got through 12 so far this cycle and still not OVed!
> 
> You ladies have been busy tonight!
> 
> We wanted to make sure you had some nice reading to do!
> 
> Look at it this way chick...its always good to have the information so that if youre concerned about whats going on, you can give it to your doc. If not, they just fob you off. Its why I tried again with the opks. When I saw my doc I didnt want him to turn around and tell me to try opks and come back with the results. Whatever happens for the rest of this cycle, youll have some information to give on what your body is doing if you decide to pick it up with them.
> 
> It is a horrible and painful journey...we will all get those bfps I know it. We just have stay strong, focused, and together until it comes :) AND hopefully beyond it :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> It angers me that people who don't want kids get pregnant without trying or they skip one pill and catch! Then people like us, well it's all we want. I hate that people around think I'm a strong person but I'm far from itClick to expand...
> 
> Youre strong. You go through something thats traumatic on the emotions cycle after cycle. You plan and worry, schedule and wait. And when in the past it hasnt worked youve picked yourself up and gone on to do the same heartbreaking pattern time again.
> 
> Whats not strong about that? :hugs:Click to expand...

The fact that each cycle gets more and more painful and difficult to keep he faith alive. Sorry I'm being such a despressing cow tonight


----------



## annie00

thanks pinky


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I have no such things as pma regarding this today

We all have days like this. The important thing is that you feel like youre getting all the frustrations out. That way youll attack tomorrow with a clear head and less stressed..which will only help. Holdng in these kind of feelings and upsets can delay your OV so its good to get it out chick

Plus it means we can be here and support you...and that for me goes a long way :) xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Uh I know Hun, just not feeling any of it ATM. I'm angry, sad, disappointed with myself, jealous, tired, impatient, emotional, loosing sex drive, and loosing faith. I've even considered staying away from here for a while to see if that's helps but I don't think it would.
> 
> I just wish I could not temp, opk nor worry and just let it happen but I can't

the problem is, once you have ttc i dont believe you can go to NTNP as each time you bd you will be thinking is this the one

having checked the tissue each time you wipe - you still will 

each time you wipe you will still be peeking to see if there is cm

subconciously you will be counting days past af thinking its around this time that i should be ov;ing


----------



## Pinky32

annie00 said:


> thanks pinky

thats a good looking chart :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Do you ever wish you were ntnp?
> 
> I wish could and have a laid back attitude towards it all, but I can't

I started that way actually :) It didnt last that way long.

Problem is for a man its ok to just go for it when the mood takes and if it happens it happens. But for us, accepting that we are letting our bodies try to conceive is a huge deal.

Its not a random change, its a lifechanging thing. Im not sure any of us really ntnp. I see so many women that claim to be doing that but opk and temp...thats not really the point!

Once we make that choice to try and make baby..theres no relaxed anymore I dont think.


----------



## Laura2806

:rofl: I don't even know when that is! Last cycle was 28days, today I'm cd21 I think. 

I dunno I just can't get my head around it all


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> My ovaries don't work :rofl:
> 
> if they didnt work, they wouldnt be releasing LHClick to expand...

Indeed!


----------



## sarahuk

annie00 said:


> ladies i just realized ff saying my chart is tri on 7dpo and im trying not to get my hopes up bc i had one back in may , and wasnt preggo but its hard not too

Its hard to know for sure since you have missing temps. It will depend on what happens over the enxt few days.

I have a tri chart atm. Its not my first. And im still not pregnant :)


----------



## Laura2806

Forgive my ignorance but what's a tri chart?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i just realized ff saying my chart is tri on 7dpo and im trying not to get my hopes up bc i had one back in may , and wasnt preggo but its hard not too
> 
> Its hard to know for sure since you have missing temps. It will depend on what happens over the enxt few days.
> 
> I have a tri chart atm. Its not my first. And im still not pregnant :)Click to expand...

yet


----------



## Pinky32

brb i need to put pj;s on and make a cup of tea


----------



## Laura2806

:coffee:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> There's some part of me not working

Thats not true sweetie.

You just need to figure out the routine your body goes through each cycle, and sometimes that takes time. Its only s 20% chance with all conditions optimal...its probably something simple. Like...your oving truthfully at a different time to you think you are and it might mean your bding is off course.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> There's some part of me not working
> 
> yes there is hun
> 
> .....................
> ..............
> ................
> .................
> the bit in your brain to keep you positive!!!!!!Click to expand...

Should I get my pma stick out and start caning us all? :grr:


----------



## Laura2806

I don't hunk it has a routine lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I just feel like crying right now.
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> :hug:
> 
> its going to happen - soonClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it would have happened 3months ago, loosing he faith now
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - and just think, this is the "easy" bit :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I give up!
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!Click to expand...
> 
> Baking is about the only thing I'm any good at!Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm thats not what simon says :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha not even sure about that!!Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly thought it would happen straight away. To be fair, it did happen when I least expected it last year. But then again, I expected that since it had happened once it would happen again fairly quick. That cycle was a year ago now.
> 
> I think we acknowledge that the road may take time but in the back of our minds we also tell ourselves it will happen fast and easy. I know I did. Infact, the first ever conversation matt and i had when i came off BC in december 1st 2009 I honestly believed id go into the next year pregnant. How wrong was I!
> 
> All things considered...even with a healthy egg, with healthy sperm ready for the egg...we only have around a 20% chance. Its to be expected that it will take a bit of time.
> 
> That being said, Im fed up to hell with seeing people ttc for 1 month and fall pregnant. Weve been trying for some time and yet here we are...and they just go at it half cocked and end up preggers!
> 
> Yeah its gunna take time and yeah its gunna be hard...but atleat we will know our babies were made with love in our hearts for them, that they were always wanted and ached for desperately...and that they will always be appreciated for the love and joy they brought to our lives after waiting for them to come to us :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> my chance is something like 10-15%Click to expand...

You wont have a % after the next few days and u getting those lines


----------



## Laura2806

Nah just punch me :rofl: 

I think we need a change of subject to get us through tonight!


----------



## kt1988

I have been temping this month too with ff I dont know how to post it on here though, I.have been slowly dipping since cd1 ill see in the morning, I need my temp to start rising now is that correct?[/QUOTE]

go to ff, click on "sharing" then "get code" copy the bbcCode and then go to your profile on bnb and "edit signature" then paste into the white box

then we can all stalk[/QUOTE]

ive been trying to do it but unsure what bbccode is and where to find it. i clicked on sharing but i dunno what to do next.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Uh I know Hun, just not feeling any of it ATM. I'm angry, sad, disappointed with myself, jealous, tired, impatient, emotional, loosing sex drive, and loosing faith. I've even considered staying away from here for a while to see if that's helps but I don't think it would.
> 
> I just wish I could not temp, opk nor worry and just let it happen but I can't

I go through it too. I bet theres not one lady on this forum that cant relate to what youre saying atm.

BUT..if you werent feeling it atm...you wouldnt be so emotional about it right? :) Youve got the ttc blues sweetie. Weve been there, we will probably all go back there again at some point. But youll come through it and still chase what it is you want.

Have you considered a return appointment to your doctor? I think considering how youre feeling atm it could be a good thing to put your mind at rest.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling there! Feel like I'm never gonna that BFP I ache for. Just not getting anywhere with it and I can't keep buying opks forever. I've got through 12 so far this cycle and still not OVed!
> 
> You ladies have been busy tonight!
> 
> We wanted to make sure you had some nice reading to do!
> 
> Look at it this way chick...its always good to have the information so that if youre concerned about whats going on, you can give it to your doc. If not, they just fob you off. Its why I tried again with the opks. When I saw my doc I didnt want him to turn around and tell me to try opks and come back with the results. Whatever happens for the rest of this cycle, youll have some information to give on what your body is doing if you decide to pick it up with them.
> 
> It is a horrible and painful journey...we will all get those bfps I know it. We just have stay strong, focused, and together until it comes :) AND hopefully beyond it :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> It angers me that people who don't want kids get pregnant without trying or they skip one pill and catch! Then people like us, well it's all we want. I hate that people around think I'm a strong person but I'm far from itClick to expand...
> 
> Youre strong. You go through something thats traumatic on the emotions cycle after cycle. You plan and worry, schedule and wait. And when in the past it hasnt worked youve picked yourself up and gone on to do the same heartbreaking pattern time again.
> 
> Whats not strong about that? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that each cycle gets more and more painful and difficult to keep he faith alive. Sorry I'm being such a despressing cow tonightClick to expand...

Nooo youre not. Youre being you, and its good that we can talk to each other about these things.

Id love to say it gets easier. It doesnt. I want to say it gets less painful. It cant. But what I can say is its all worth it in the end. And when all the tears dry, youll remember the last part and find a strength you didnt know you had to keep on.


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I think I'm gonna try and get an apt on the 22nd, day of the funeral. I'll be cd32 by then of AF hasn't arrived yet. I think maybe once we're at the point of starting to actually buy a house rather than picking one I might not be so hard on myself about ttc


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Uh I know Hun, just not feeling any of it ATM. I'm angry, sad, disappointed with myself, jealous, tired, impatient, emotional, loosing sex drive, and loosing faith. I've even considered staying away from here for a while to see if that's helps but I don't think it would.
> 
> I just wish I could not temp, opk nor worry and just let it happen but I can't
> 
> the problem is, once you have ttc i dont believe you can go to NTNP as each time you bd you will be thinking is this the one
> 
> having checked the tissue each time you wipe - you still will
> 
> each time you wipe you will still be peeking to see if there is cm
> 
> subconciously you will be counting days past af thinking its around this time that i should be ov;ingClick to expand...

Its true. When I had my treatment for the ectopic I was banned from ttc for a while because of the toxins the treatment put in my body. I tell you...even then I was still temping, still looking for ovulation, still checking my CM. And I was STILL bummed and cried when I got my period, even tho we were banned from sex so there was no chance i was pregnant.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> thanks pinky
> 
> thats a good looking chart :thumbup:Click to expand...

Mine too!

Bet tomorrow it looks empty and is called CD1 though!


----------



## Laura2806

I think I'm due for a bloody good cry lol but if I do it when Simons here he worries about me and I don't want him to


----------



## Laura2806

Gotta give Simon a massage! Brb lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> :rofl: I don't even know when that is! Last cycle was 28days, today I'm cd21 I think.
> 
> I dunno I just can't get my head around it all

Welll..

This part might sound blunt, but you know I love you.

This is exactly why you need to go through all this frustration now with the opks and temping etc. How can you go on to ttc with all systems go if you dont know what and when needs to be done? :)

Getting your head round it will come. Its just staying sane in the meantime. Thats what we are for!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what's a tri chart?

Its a chart with 3 levels of temps.

Pre OV
Post OV,
Mid way through the LP.

Sometimes it can be caused by a trigger of progesterone rising due to implantation.

In my past experiences....its a big fat lie.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I just feel like crying right now.
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> :hug:
> 
> its going to happen - soonClick to expand...
> 
> I thought it would have happened 3months ago, loosing he faith now
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - and just think, this is the "easy" bit :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I give up!
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok ive got sore eyes trying to catch up
> 
> Laura - im not surprised you have 2 orders for that cake - it looked so yummy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed! You defo need to open that bakery!Click to expand...
> 
> Baking is about the only thing I'm any good at!Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm thats not what simon says :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha not even sure about that!!Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly thought it would happen straight away. To be fair, it did happen when I least expected it last year. But then again, I expected that since it had happened once it would happen again fairly quick. That cycle was a year ago now.
> 
> I think we acknowledge that the road may take time but in the back of our minds we also tell ourselves it will happen fast and easy. I know I did. Infact, the first ever conversation matt and i had when i came off BC in december 1st 2009 I honestly believed id go into the next year pregnant. How wrong was I!
> 
> All things considered...even with a healthy egg, with healthy sperm ready for the egg...we only have around a 20% chance. Its to be expected that it will take a bit of time.
> 
> That being said, Im fed up to hell with seeing people ttc for 1 month and fall pregnant. Weve been trying for some time and yet here we are...and they just go at it half cocked and end up preggers!
> 
> Yeah its gunna take time and yeah its gunna be hard...but atleat we will know our babies were made with love in our hearts for them, that they were always wanted and ached for desperately...and that they will always be appreciated for the love and joy they brought to our lives after waiting for them to come to us :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> my chance is something like 10-15%Click to expand...
> 
> You wont have a % after the next few days and u getting those linesClick to expand...

ok explain y your so sure?



Laura2806 said:


> Nah just punch me :rofl:
> 
> I think we need a change of subject to get us through tonight!




kt1988 said:


> I have been temping this month too with ff I dont know how to post it on here though, I.have been slowly dipping since cd1 ill see in the morning, I need my temp to start rising now is that correct?

go to ff, click on "sharing" then "get code" copy the bbcCode and then go to your profile on bnb and "edit signature" then paste into the white box

then we can all stalk[/QUOTE]

ive been trying to do it but unsure what bbccode is and where to find it. i clicked on sharing but i dunno what to do next.[/QUOTE]

on ff click on sharing at top of page
then in the list it says "get code"
you will see a box called bbCode - copy that
paste into your signatute box on bnb


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annie00 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i just realized ff saying my chart is tri on 7dpo and im trying not to get my hopes up bc i had one back in may , and wasnt preggo but its hard not too
> 
> Its hard to know for sure since you have missing temps. It will depend on what happens over the enxt few days.
> 
> I have a tri chart atm. Its not my first. And im still not pregnant :)Click to expand...
> 
> yetClick to expand...

And most likely ill be still saying that last part next month too!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> brb i need to put pj;s on and make a cup of tea

Get me one too pwease! I keep giving matt the sad eyes to make me one in my new shiny cup he got me...but he has his lala ears on playing starwars lol.


----------



## Pinky32

did you go out?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I don't hunk it has a routine lol

It might still be the bc. I think we do need to look at temps and opks over an entire cycle to hazard a guess at what your normality is though.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Nah just punch me :rofl:
> 
> I think we need a change of subject to get us through tonight!

Never punch you! :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

it took me months and months and the help of angus castus to get a "normal" cycle


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> I have been temping this month too with ff I dont know how to post it on here though, I.have been slowly dipping since cd1 ill see in the morning, I need my temp to start rising now is that correct?

go to ff, click on "sharing" then "get code" copy the bbcCode and then go to your profile on bnb and "edit signature" then paste into the white box

then we can all stalk[/QUOTE]

ive been trying to do it but unsure what bbccode is and where to find it. i clicked on sharing but i dunno what to do next.[/QUOTE]

Thats right!

As soon as the egg is released, your body starts pumping out hormones, and they raise the temperature. So, youre now looking for temp rises that continue for 3 days in a row to confirm that ovulation happened.


----------



## kt1988

Ive done it, nothing intersting on there but i still thought it was early days. should i expect a rise tommorow?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh I think I'm gonna try and get an apt on the 22nd, day of the funeral. I'll be cd32 by then of AF hasn't arrived yet. I think maybe once we're at the point of starting to actually buy a house rather than picking one I might not be so hard on myself about ttc

You know...its quite possible that your stop start surge occured because of all the things happening around you atm.

You have the stress with the sil, the issue at work, the wanting to move, the looking for a house, the worrying about ttc etc etc..

It could just be that your issue is the same as mine. Plain old stress!


----------



## Pinky32

yes tomoz or the next day it will rise - needs to be higher for 3 days and ff will give you red crosshairs


----------



## kt1988

Oh i hope i get a rise tommorow then. should i wait until 4 tommorow to do another opk?


----------



## Laura2806

Anyway I'm bored of being down now!! It sucks and the longer I talk about being down the lower I get soooooo..........

We are crossing fingers for Sarah and charlottes BFP tomorrow, for AF to stay away from everyone and for temps to rise and stay risen!


----------



## Pinky32

best time is 2pm-4pm and 8pm-10pm

no drinking for 3-4 hours


----------



## Laura2806

I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Anyway I'm bored of being down now!! It sucks and the longer I talk about being down the lower I get soooooo..........
> 
> We are crossing fingers for Sarah and charlottes BFP tomorrow, for AF to stay away from everyone and for temps to rise and stay risen!

please dont you start!!!!

sarah wont answer me when i ask her why shes so sure i;ll get one

and shes "positive" its not going to happen to her

PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I think I'm due for a bloody good cry lol but if I do it when Simons here he worries about me and I don't want him to

You know...I know where youre coming from with this..but sometimes it can be to your detriment.

There have been times, especially when the treatment was over and i was petrified to conceive again, I bottled up everything and hid it from Matt. I went into complete meltdown mode and it put a lot of strain on us since he knew something was wrong but I wouldnt talk about it.

Sometimes, its good to open up and let it out. Simon cant help what he isnt aware of. Maybe he didnt realise how hard it all was on you etc. 

I cant speak for how Simon will be with that kind of information...all I can say is that for me it changed a lot. When matt realised that for me it wasnt as simple as opening my legs for sex, he changed a lot with everything and was more supportive :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Gotta give Simon a massage! Brb lol x

He should be giving you one to make you feel better!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> did you go out?

No Matt was scared Id need the toilet and I couldnt disagree under the circumstances. I am however now planned to go on the field with the dogs twice tomorrow instead


----------



## Laura2806

He knows how I feel. I lie in bed sobbing and when he holds me asking whats wrong all I an say is I just want to be mummy. The thing is with him is he doesn't do showing emotion, at all! Which frustrates me lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> it took me months and months and the help of angus castus to get a "normal" cycle

I dunno anything about that stuff..but is it something that could be useful for Laura?


----------



## Laura2806

Tbf I get a massage whenever I ask bless him and it's not often he gets them lol


----------



## Laura2806

Yh what is it? Lol


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Ive done it, nothing intersting on there but i still thought it was early days. should i expect a rise tommorow?

It will start to happen within 36 hours of the positive opk :) So it could be in the morning but it could also be the morning after you get your rise since it might happen (the ovulation) during the day tomorrow etc.


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho

stress is hard hun, ive suffered from depression for years and cant take anti-depressants so have to deal with things

after a 2 minute paddy, i then just calm down and think "what can i do about it"

if theres nothing i can do - then i put it out of my mind, if i cant change it, why worry about it

if there is something i can do - then i work out what to do

its not always easy and i have cried my eyes out to sarah on many occassion but it does get easier to deal with

you have to think of the positive things

a) buying your new home
b) being a family - you, simon, doggy (think shes called bella???)
c) making a baby
d) not being under your parents feet
e)getting two orders for catapillar cake on the first try of making it - maybe this is the start of a new home business

always a brighter side to things - just depends how we look at it


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Oh i hope i get a rise tommorow then. should i wait until 4 tommorow to do another opk?

No..you only do opks until you get a positive then you stop. The reason is because you might still get a positive but thats only because its picking up the peak and receiding of the surge. All youre bothered about is the first confirmation of that surge. Its from that point the 36 hours matter so youd be wasting opks


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Anyway I'm bored of being down now!! It sucks and the longer I talk about being down the lower I get soooooo..........
> 
> We are crossing fingers for Sarah and charlottes BFP tomorrow, for AF to stay away from everyone and for temps to rise and stay risen!

Crossing fingers for only good and happy things to happen to us all from this day forward :hugs::friends:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> did you go out?
> 
> No Matt was scared Id need the toilet and I couldnt disagree under the circumstances. I am however now planned to go on the field with the dogs twice tomorrow insteadClick to expand...

thats crap hunny
im gonna slap you if you dont go out twice tomoz :growlmad:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it took me months and months and the help of angus castus to get a "normal" cycle
> 
> I dunno anything about that stuff..but is it something that could be useful for Laura?Click to expand...

no, its no use to laura as its to help regulate long cycles. my cycles were 16 days then 53 days


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm bored of being down now!! It sucks and the longer I talk about being down the lower I get soooooo..........
> 
> We are crossing fingers for Sarah and charlottes BFP tomorrow, for AF to stay away from everyone and for temps to rise and stay risen!
> 
> please dont you start!!!!
> 
> sarah wont answer me when i ask her why shes so sure i;ll get one
> 
> and shes "positive" its not going to happen to her
> 
> PMA PMA PMA PMAClick to expand...

Its a darn good feeling I get about you Charlotte. I cant explain it..I just see a bfp for you in the very near.

I would have a lot of pma if it wasnt for the af pains. But the fact they are so strong is whats killing it


----------



## Laura2806

I tend to have paddys too, get all artsy and down for half or so then try to pull myself out of it. And if I get really stressed I have to bake, anything, as long as I bake something! 

So generally unplanned baking is to relieve stress!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> He knows how I feel. I lie in bed sobbing and when he holds me asking whats wrong all I an say is I just want to be mummy. The thing is with him is he doesn't do showing emotion, at all! Which frustrates me lol

Awww hun :( Perhaps thats something you can try though...going beyond the "I want to be mummy". He loves you...I bet he would say to you had he known all these things you are feeling but never said, that he wished he had known to be there for you.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Tbf I get a massage whenever I ask bless him and it's not often he gets them lol

The last time I asked Matt for a massage he dropped his boxers and said "lets go"...I think he kinda missed the point....sigh.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm bored of being down now!! It sucks and the longer I talk about being down the lower I get soooooo..........
> 
> We are crossing fingers for Sarah and charlottes BFP tomorrow, for AF to stay away from everyone and for temps to rise and stay risen!
> 
> please dont you start!!!!
> 
> sarah wont answer me when i ask her why shes so sure i;ll get one
> 
> and shes "positive" its not going to happen to her
> 
> PMA PMA PMA PMAClick to expand...
> 
> Its a darn good feeling I get about you Charlotte. I cant explain it..I just see a bfp for you in the very near.
> 
> I would have a lot of pma if it wasnt for the af pains. But the fact they are so strong is whats killing itClick to expand...

well im calling the hospital on monday to confirm my operation if no bfp

i havent told my mum i got the letter yet - just in case i have to cancel it

but im 99% sure i;ll be callingthem to confirm


----------



## Laura2806

I tend to say little things or do it in bits, because I'm not particularly confident when elling people my feelings and emotions (believe it or not) I struggle to tell people, so I'll like get him to walk the dogs with me or go to the pub which is when we really talk


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I tend to have paddys too, get all artsy and down for half or so then try to pull myself out of it. And if I get really stressed I have to bake, anything, as long as I bake something!
> 
> So generally unplanned baking is to relieve stress!

i love baking - used to bake loads of cakes n cookies for the office



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> He knows how I feel. I lie in bed sobbing and when he holds me asking whats wrong all I an say is I just want to be mummy. The thing is with him is he doesn't do showing emotion, at all! Which frustrates me lol
> 
> Awww hun :( Perhaps thats something you can try though...going beyond the "I want to be mummy". He loves you...I bet he would say to you had he known all these things you are feeling but never said, that he wished he had known to be there for you.Click to expand...

i havent got anyone to hold me while i sob and tell me everythings going to be ok :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho
> 
> stress is hard hun, ive suffered from depression for years and cant take anti-depressants so have to deal with things
> 
> after a 2 minute paddy, i then just calm down and think "what can i do about it"
> 
> if theres nothing i can do - then i put it out of my mind, if i cant change it, why worry about it
> 
> if there is something i can do - then i work out what to do
> 
> its not always easy and i have cried my eyes out to sarah on many occassion but it does get easier to deal with
> 
> you have to think of the positive things
> 
> a) buying your new home
> b) being a family - you, simon, doggy (think shes called bella???)
> c) making a baby
> d) not being under your parents feet
> e)getting two orders for catapillar cake on the first try of making it - maybe this is the start of a new home business
> 
> always a brighter side to things - just depends how we look at itClick to expand...

She knows her stuff does our Pinky.

I suffer from quite bad depression and anxiety issues and Charlottes help and advice have been helping me move past a lot of my boundaries. 

I think she makes a good point with all the bullet points! The doc said stress was the only thing keeping me from being a mom because its impacting my body...we need to destress ourselves!


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Tbf I get a massage whenever I ask bless him and it's not often he gets them lol
> 
> The last time I asked Matt for a massage he dropped his boxers and said "lets go"...I think he kinda missed the point....sigh.Click to expand...

:rofl: gotta love their way of thinking! 



Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm bored of being down now!! It sucks and the longer I talk about being down the lower I get soooooo..........
> 
> We are crossing fingers for Sarah and charlottes BFP tomorrow, for AF to stay away from everyone and for temps to rise and stay risen!
> 
> please dont you start!!!!
> 
> sarah wont answer me when i ask her why shes so sure i;ll get one
> 
> and shes "positive" its not going to happen to her
> 
> PMA PMA PMA PMAClick to expand...
> 
> Its a darn good feeling I get about you Charlotte. I cant explain it..I just see a bfp for you in the very near.
> 
> I would have a lot of pma if it wasnt for the af pains. But the fact they are so strong is whats killing it Click to expand...
> 
> well im calling the hospital on monday to confirm my operation if no bfp
> 
> i havent told my mum i got the letter yet - just in case i have to cancel it
> 
> but im 99% sure i;ll be callingthem to confirmClick to expand...

I so so hope you don't have to call the hospital x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> did you go out?
> 
> No Matt was scared Id need the toilet and I couldnt disagree under the circumstances. I am however now planned to go on the field with the dogs twice tomorrow insteadClick to expand...
> 
> thats crap hunny
> im gonna slap you if you dont go out twice tomoz :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it took me months and months and the help of angus castus to get a "normal" cycleClick to expand...
> 
> I dunno anything about that stuff..but is it something that could be useful for Laura?Click to expand...
> 
> no, its no use to laura as its to help regulate long cycles. my cycles were 16 days then 53 daysClick to expand...

It literally WAS crap Charlotte!! I swear, im all out of sorts today! I promise I will go tho. And if i get some good news in the morning...ill even go out THREE times!!


----------



## Pinky32

i think its all about how you look at problems

you have to think like its happening to someone else - not so tunneled vision

when its your problem, its hard to see a solution

when someone else tells you the same thing - the answer is obvious

with you laura - once you find your new home, things will start to slot into place - the tension will go - the only panic and worry you will have is completing, decorating, moving in and getting nursery done in time


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I tend to have paddys too, get all artsy and down for half or so then try to pull myself out of it. And if I get really stressed I have to bake, anything, as long as I bake something!
> 
> So generally unplanned baking is to relieve stress!

Its a darn good outlet. Im like you..if I get super pissed off or upset I go make something to comfort eat :rofl:

Have you considered something like going to a night class for sugarcraft or something? Youre clearly SO good at it, but it could be something for you to do to whack on your CV, and to start you off to an awesome job running that Fancies Shop!


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh i hope i get a rise tommorow then. should i wait until 4 tommorow to do another opk?
> 
> No..you only do opks until you get a positive then you stop. The reason is because you might still get a positive but thats only because its picking up the peak and receiding of the surge. All youre bothered about is the first confirmation of that surge. Its from that point the 36 hours matter so youd be wasting opksClick to expand...

Ok thats great somebody on another forum suggested I do opks throughout just incase I get another surge coz that happens to some women? I think ill keep my laid back approach and hope for the best fxd!


----------



## Laura2806

Destressing is easier said than done! 

Although its incredibly helpful being on her, I do find myself constantly checking my cp for new posts which I guess mans I'm always thinking about it, but then I'm thinking about it in a more productive way than just having sex! 

I don't stray from this thread very often tho, I cant handle seeing all the BFPs


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho
> 
> stress is hard hun, ive suffered from depression for years and cant take anti-depressants so have to deal with things
> 
> after a 2 minute paddy, i then just calm down and think "what can i do about it"
> 
> if theres nothing i can do - then i put it out of my mind, if i cant change it, why worry about it
> 
> if there is something i can do - then i work out what to do
> 
> its not always easy and i have cried my eyes out to sarah on many occassion but it does get easier to deal with
> 
> you have to think of the positive things
> 
> a) buying your new home
> b) being a family - you, simon, doggy (think shes called bella???)
> c) making a baby
> d) not being under your parents feet
> e)getting two orders for catapillar cake on the first try of making it - maybe this is the start of a new home business
> 
> always a brighter side to things - just depends how we look at itClick to expand...
> 
> She knows her stuff does our Pinky.
> 
> I suffer from quite bad depression and anxiety issues and Charlottes help and advice have been helping me move past a lot of my boundaries.
> 
> I think she makes a good point with all the bullet points! The doc said stress was the only thing keeping me from being a mom because its impacting my body...we need to destress ourselves!Click to expand...

i havent helped hun, ive listened thats all

im a hard woman who takes no bullshit


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm bored of being down now!! It sucks and the longer I talk about being down the lower I get soooooo..........
> 
> We are crossing fingers for Sarah and charlottes BFP tomorrow, for AF to stay away from everyone and for temps to rise and stay risen!
> 
> please dont you start!!!!
> 
> sarah wont answer me when i ask her why shes so sure i;ll get one
> 
> and shes "positive" its not going to happen to her
> 
> PMA PMA PMA PMAClick to expand...
> 
> Its a darn good feeling I get about you Charlotte. I cant explain it..I just see a bfp for you in the very near.
> 
> I would have a lot of pma if it wasnt for the af pains. But the fact they are so strong is whats killing it Click to expand...
> 
> well im calling the hospital on monday to confirm my operation if no bfp
> 
> i havent told my mum i got the letter yet - just in case i have to cancel it
> 
> but im 99% sure i;ll be callingthem to confirmClick to expand...

I was also 99% sure id get my period yesterday, or this morning. Even if I get it tomorrow, I will still have been wrong  You can be too!


----------



## Laura2806

I've considered doing a class, maybe once we've got the house, I keep saying I'll do more when I'm on maternity leave lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I tend to say little things or do it in bits, because I'm not particularly confident when talkng people my feelings and emotions (believe it or not) I struggle to tell people, so I'll like get him to walk the dogs with me or go to the pub which is when we really talk

I think moving out will change a lot. Once youre out of your parents place and in your own place those desires are going to resurface like theres no tomorrow. Especially when you are planning what rooms for what and thinking about decorating. Youre going to pick out babies room and BOOM...youre going to be do determined.

I do think though that it might be time to take the dogs to the forest and have a chat. Even if its not about ttc but about the future. It always helps get me mentally back on track to daydream about what we will have together :)


----------



## Laura2806

:rofl: Bella is going nuts! Her ass Is tucked under her nose shes doing circuits!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh i hope i get a rise tommorow then. should i wait until 4 tommorow to do another opk?
> 
> No..you only do opks until you get a positive then you stop. The reason is because you might still get a positive but thats only because its picking up the peak and receiding of the surge. All youre bothered about is the first confirmation of that surge. Its from that point the 36 hours matter so youd be wasting opksClick to expand...
> 
> Ok thats great somebody on another forum suggested I do opks throughout just incase I get another surge coz that happens to some women? I think ill keep my laid b as ck approach and hope for the best fxd!Click to expand...

by temping, you will see if you have another surge but your temps will confirm this one so dont worry



Laura2806 said:


> Destressing is easier said than done!
> 
> Although its incredibly helpful being on her, I do find myself constantly checking my cp for new posts which I guess mans I'm always thinking about it, but then I'm thinking about it in a more productive way than just having sex!
> 
> I don't stray from this thread very often tho, I cant handle seeing all the BFPs

ok well how about stop checking your cp - me n sarah checked it last night and then i read conflicting things about its position


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I tend to have paddys too, get all artsy and down for half or so then try to pull myself out of it. And if I get really stressed I have to bake, anything, as long as I bake something!
> 
> So generally unplanned baking is to relieve stress!
> 
> i love baking - used to bake loads of cakes n cookies for the office
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> He knows how I feel. I lie in bed sobbing and when he holds me asking whats wrong all I an say is I just want to be mummy. The thing is with him is he doesn't do showing emotion, at all! Which frustrates me lolClick to expand...
> 
> Awww hun :( Perhaps thats something you can try though...going beyond the "I want to be mummy". He loves you...I bet he would say to you had he known all these things you are feeling but never said, that he wished he had known to be there for you.Click to expand...
> 
> i havent got anyone to hold me while i sob and tell me everythings going to be ok :cry:Click to expand...

My arms might not be physically around you that you can feel...but trust me honey they are there :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

I wish we could tomorrow but we're going over to his nan's house to help his mum out.

I think your right tho, everything will fall into place at the same time


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i think its all about how you look at problems
> 
> you have to think like its happening to someone else - not so tunneled vision
> 
> when its your problem, its hard to see a solution
> 
> when someone else tells you the same thing - the answer is obvious
> 
> with you laura - once you find your new home, things will start to slot into place - the tension will go - the only panic and worry you will have is completing, decorating, moving in and getting nursery done in time

So true on all counts!


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry Hun I meant user cp, I don't know what I'd be looking for with my cp lol


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh i hope i get a rise tommorow then. should i wait until 4 tommorow to do another opk?
> 
> No..you only do opks until you get a positive then you stop. The reason is because you might still get a positive but thats only because its picking up the peak and receiding of the surge. All youre bothered about is the first confirmation of that surge. Its from that point the 36 hours matter so youd be wasting opksClick to expand...
> 
> Ok thats great somebody on another forum suggested I do opks throughout just incase I get another surge coz that happens to some women? I think ill keep my laid back approach and hope for the best fxd!Click to expand...

~Its possible that a person can ovulate more than once in a cycle. HOWEVER, its also been proven that when this occurs, it happens within 24 hours of the first, so its unlikely that an opk would make any difference since youre already covering those days anyway for the second surge :)

Its not very common chick so I wouldnt worry about that.


----------



## Pinky32

thanks sarah - i know yourthere for me and i message you about 400 times a day but its still not the same

i get so upset when i hear pple moaning about them only bd'ing 20 times over fertile period

i havent seen my OH for a week n a half

i just want to curl up in bed for a snuggle and cry until i fall asleep in his arms - but thats not gonna happen is it

thats why im thinking me not geting peggy is fate and karma


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Destressing is easier said than done!
> 
> Although its incredibly helpful being on her, I do find myself constantly checking my cp for new posts which I guess mans I'm always thinking about it, but then I'm thinking about it in a more productive way than just having sex!
> 
> I don't stray from this thread very often tho, I cant handle seeing all the BFPs

I used to read the forums, now I dont.

I literally read here, the ttc a while thread, and my ttc journal. Oh and a couple of other journals of people Ive met along the way. I just cba with it. I get all the advice, support, encouragement and helping hands I need right here from you girls :friends:


----------



## Laura2806

:hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:
 

> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho
> 
> stress is hard hun, ive suffered from depression for years and cant take anti-depressants so have to deal with things
> 
> after a 2 minute paddy, i then just calm down and think "what can i do about it"
> 
> if theres nothing i can do - then i put it out of my mind, if i cant change it, why worry about it
> 
> if there is something i can do - then i work out what to do
> 
> its not always easy and i have cried my eyes out to sarah on many occassion but it does get easier to deal with
> 
> you have to think of the positive things
> 
> a) buying your new home
> b) being a family - you, simon, doggy (think shes called bella???)
> c) making a baby
> d) not being under your parents feet
> e)getting two orders for catapillar cake on the first try of making it - maybe this is the start of a new home business
> 
> always a brighter side to things - just depends how we look at itClick to expand...
> 
> She knows her stuff does our Pinky.
> 
> I suffer from quite bad depression and anxiety issues and Charlottes help and advice have been helping me move past a lot of my boundaries.
> 
> I think she makes a good point with all the bullet points! The doc said stress was the only thing keeping me from being a mom because its impacting my body...we need to destress ourselves!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent helped hun, ive listened thats all
> 
> im a hard woman who takes no bullshitClick to expand...

Youve done more than listen, and yes youve helped a lot  /slap


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I've considered doing a class, maybe once we've got the house, I keep saying I'll do more when I'm on maternity leave lol

You should! It would be awesome distraction to be honest. Look at it this way...you can use maternity leave to launch the new business!


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I've considered doing a class, maybe once we've got the house, I keep saying I'll do more when I'm on maternity leave lol
> 
> You should! It would be awesome distraction to be honest. Look at it this way...you can use maternity leave to launch the new business!Click to expand...

That's my aim


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho
> 
> stress is hard hun, ive suffered from depression for years and cant take anti-depressants so have to deal with things
> 
> after a 2 minute paddy, i then just calm down and think "what can i do about it"
> 
> if theres nothing i can do - then i put it out of my mind, if i cant change it, why worry about it
> 
> if there is something i can do - then i work out what to do
> 
> its not always easy and i have cried my eyes out to sarah on many occassion but it does get easier to deal with
> 
> you have to think of the positive things
> 
> a) buying your new home
> b) being a family - you, simon, doggy (think shes called bella???)
> c) making a baby
> d) not being under your parents feet
> e)getting two orders for catapillar cake on the first try of making it - maybe this is the start of a new home business
> 
> always a brighter side to things - just depends how we look at itClick to expand...
> 
> She knows her stuff does our Pinky.
> 
> I suffer from quite bad depression and anxiety issues and Charlottes help and advice have been helping me move past a lot of my boundaries.
> 
> I think she makes a good point with all the bullet points! The doc said stress was the only thing keeping me from being a mom because its impacting my body...we need to destress ourselves!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent helped hun, ive listened thats all
> 
> im a hard woman who takes no bullshitClick to expand...
> 
> Youve done more than listen, and yes youve helped a lot  /slapClick to expand...

dont slap me - im niggled you didnt go out tonight - you promised me

daily - remember? :growlmad:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> :rofl: Bella is going nuts! Her ass Is tucked under her nose shes doing circuits!

Haha i love it when they do weird things like that!


----------



## kt1988

Thanks for all your help and avice tday girls, I hope the mood lightens a bit tommorow u all seem very sad :( were all going to get there one day and im so happy that I can come here for support and advice coz I think that day might just come quicker for us with eachothers support. 

Baby dust to u all and I hope to hear good news tommorow!


----------



## Laura2806

She does it every bedtime! Then goes and barks to go for a wee


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh i hope i get a rise tommorow then. should i wait until 4 tommorow to do another opk?
> 
> No..you only do opks until you get a positive then you stop. The reason is because you might still get a positive but thats only because its picking up the peak and receiding of the surge. All youre bothered about is the first confirmation of that surge. Its from that point the 36 hours matter so youd be wasting opksClick to expand...
> 
> Ok thats great somebody on another forum suggested I do opks throughout just incase I get another surge coz that happens to some women? I think ill keep my laid b as ck approach and hope for the best fxd!Click to expand...
> 
> by temping, you will see if you have another surge but your temps will confirm this one so dont worry
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Destressing is easier said than done!
> 
> Although its incredibly helpful being on her, I do find myself constantly checking my cp for new posts which I guess mans I'm always thinking about it, but then I'm thinking about it in a more productive way than just having sex!
> 
> I don't stray from this thread very often tho, I cant handle seeing all the BFPsClick to expand...
> 
> ok well how about stop checking your cp - me n sarah checked it ilast night and then i read conflicting things about its positionClick to expand...

Pinky!!! Hahaha she meant the control panel you numpty..not her cervix!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

i decided a few years ago that i wanted a career change - so i trained and went to college to be a tutor for adults

you know when you have been unemployed for a long time the jobcentre send you on a course - well i was one of the tutors on that course

most of my students were 18-21 year old or the over 55's

i was more like a bloody councellor - trying to solve all their personal family, mental, financial etc problems

just thought id say that - no reason


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I wish we could tomorrow but we're going over to his nan's house to help his mum out.
> 
> I think your right tho, everything will fall into place at the same time

It will. Think youve got a lot of subconsious stress and it all adds up. Now your mind is probably anxious to get moved asap. Youll feel like a new woman when you and simon can just be yourselves in your own home!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Thanks for all your help and avice tday girls, I hope the mood lightens a bit tommorow u all seem very sad :( were all going to get there one day and im so happy that I can come here for support and advice coz I think that day might just come quicker for us with eachothers support.
> 
> Baby dust to u all and I hope to hear good news tommorow!

we;re not normally this sad - just to of us waiting for bfp and one waiting for ov so we;re all stressed -= sorry hun

yes, come back and we will cheer you up - promise


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sorry Hun I meant user cp, I don't know what I'd be looking for with my cp lol

Pinky is our cervix guru around here. I was trying to learn my CP and then found out I was touching my walls..had no idea what I was doing lol


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 100 pages!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh, we've well I've set a target to be in for my birthday and it looks more likely now than it did before, plus that'll be the 12month mark!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh i hope i get a rise tommorow then. should i wait until 4 tommorow to do another opk?
> 
> No..you only do opks until you get a positive then you stop. The reason is because you might still get a positive but thats only because its picking up the peak and receiding of the surge. All youre bothered about is the first confirmation of that surge. Its from that point the 36 hours matter so youd be wasting opksClick to expand...
> 
> Ok thats great somebody on another forum suggested I do opks throughout just incase I get another surge coz that happens to some women? I think ill keep my laid b as ck approach and hope for the best fxd!Click to expand...
> 
> by temping, you will see if you have another surge but your temps will confirm this one so dont worry
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Destressing is easier said than done!
> 
> Although its incredibly helpful being on her, I do find myself constantly checking my cp for new posts which I guess mans I'm always thinking about it, but then I'm thinking about it in a more productive way than just having sex!
> 
> I don't stray from this thread very often tho, I cant handle seeing all the BFPsClick to expand...
> 
> ok well how about stop checking your cp - me n sarah checked it ilast night and then i read conflicting things about its positionClick to expand...
> 
> Pinky!!! Hahaha she meant the control panel you numpty..not her cervix!!!!Click to expand...

](*,)


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> thanks sarah - i know yourthere for me and i message you about 400 times a day but its still not the same
> 
> i get so upset when i hear pple moaning about them only bd'ing 20 times over fertile period
> 
> i havent seen my OH for a week n a half
> 
> i just want to curl up in bed for a snuggle and cry until i fall asleep in his arms - but thats not gonna happen is it
> 
> thats why im thinking me not geting peggy is fate and karma

Its nothing to do with that. Its all been down to getting your body back in sync. I believe youve proved yourself wrong on the getting preggy point after what happened last year.

I know its not the same :( I wish I could help a lot more, I feel a right useless lump sometimes when i see you get down and I just want to give you massive hugs and tell you about how things will get better. I kind of fail as a friend with the distance barrier.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I've considered doing a class, maybe once we've got the house, I keep saying I'll do more when I'm on maternity leave lol
> 
> You should! It would be awesome distraction to be honest. Look at it this way...you can use maternity leave to launch the new business!Click to expand...
> 
> That's my aimClick to expand...

And since youre not that far away from me...Id be at your shop/using your expertise all the time!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho
> 
> stress is hard hun, ive suffered from depression for years and cant take anti-depressants so have to deal with things
> 
> after a 2 minute paddy, i then just calm down and think "what can i do about it"
> 
> if theres nothing i can do - then i put it out of my mind, if i cant change it, why worry about it
> 
> if there is something i can do - then i work out what to do
> 
> its not always easy and i have cried my eyes out to sarah on many occassion but it does get easier to deal with
> 
> you have to think of the positive things
> 
> a) buying your new home
> b) being a family - you, simon, doggy (think shes called bella???)
> c) making a baby
> d) not being under your parents feet
> e)getting two orders for catapillar cake on the first try of making it - maybe this is the start of a new home business
> 
> always a brighter side to things - just depends how we look at itClick to expand...
> 
> She knows her stuff does our Pinky.
> 
> I suffer from quite bad depression and anxiety issues and Charlottes help and advice have been helping me move past a lot of my boundaries.
> 
> I think she makes a good point with all the bullet points! The doc said stress was the only thing keeping me from being a mom because its impacting my body...we need to destress ourselves!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent helped hun, ive listened thats all
> 
> im a hard woman who takes no bullshitClick to expand...
> 
> Youve done more than listen, and yes youve helped a lot  /slapClick to expand...
> 
> dont slap me - im niggled you didnt go out tonight - you promised me
> 
> daily - remember? :growlmad:Click to expand...

I did say twice tomorrow tho!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Thanks for all your help and avice tday girls, I hope the mood lightens a bit tommorow u all seem very sad :( were all going to get there one day and im so happy that I can come here for support and advice coz I think that day might just come quicker for us with eachothers support.
> 
> Baby dust to u all and I hope to hear good news tommorow!

I agree hun! We all have each others back and thats important!

Ask anytime..if we can help we sure as hell will try!

xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thanks sarah - i know yourthere for me and i message you about 400 times a day but its still not the same
> 
> i get so upset when i hear pple moaning about them only bd'ing 20 times over fertile period
> 
> i havent seen my OH for a week n a half
> 
> i just want to curl up in bed for a snuggle and cry until i fall asleep in his arms - but thats not gonna happen is it
> 
> thats why im thinking me not geting peggy is fate and karma
> 
> Its nothing to do with that. Its all been down to getting your body back in sync. I believe youve proved yourself wrong on the getting preggy point after what happened last year.
> 
> I know its not the same :( I wish I could help a lot more, I feel a right useless lump sometimes when i see you get down and I just want to give you massive hugs and tell you about how things will get better. I kind of fail as a friend with the distance barrier.Click to expand...

WTF thats sooooo bollox - dont you dare ever say that to me again!!

i dont know what i would have done without you

:hug:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> She does it every bedtime! Then goes and barks to go for a wee

Awwww!!!!

Mine does it in the morning...at ******oclock. She climbs up onto matts body.walks up his entire chest and sits down...bends her head down so her nose is only a fraction separated from him and stares him out till he wakes up and cuddles her. Cute as hell! Tho when hes snoring she literally just plonks down on his head like shes trying to soundproof him with her ass.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i decided a few years ago that i wanted a career change - so i trained and went to college to be a tutor for adults
> 
> you know when you have been unemployed for a long time the jobcentre send you on a course - well i was one of the tutors on that course
> 
> most of my students were 18-21 year old or the over 55's
> 
> i was more like a bloody councellor - trying to solve all their personal family, mental, financial etc problems
> 
> just thought id say that - no reason

To be honest...I think youd make a fantastic social worker.


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I've considered doing a class, maybe once we've got the house, I keep saying I'll do more when I'm on maternity leave lol
> 
> You should! It would be awesome distraction to be honest. Look at it this way...you can use maternity leave to launch the new business!Click to expand...
> 
> That's my aim Click to expand...
> 
> And since youre not that far away from me...Id be at your shop/using your expertise all the time!Click to expand...

Aww that's a lovely thing to say chick  I'm thinking of postponing quilt making till we get the house too then I can do it the right colours :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho
> 
> stress is hard hun, ive suffered from depression for years and cant take anti-depressants so have to deal with things
> 
> after a 2 minute paddy, i then just calm down and think "what can i do about it"
> 
> if theres nothing i can do - then i put it out of my mind, if i cant change it, why worry about it
> 
> if there is something i can do - then i work out what to do
> 
> its not always easy and i have cried my eyes out to sarah on many occassion but it does get easier to deal with
> 
> you have to think of the positive things
> 
> a) buying your new home
> b) being a family - you, simon, doggy (think shes called bella???)
> c) making a baby
> d) not being under your parents feet
> e)getting two orders for catapillar cake on the first try of making it - maybe this is the start of a new home business
> 
> always a brighter side to things - just depends how we look at itClick to expand...
> 
> She knows her stuff does our Pinky.
> 
> I suffer from quite bad depression and anxiety issues and Charlottes help and advice have been helping me move past a lot of my boundaries.
> 
> I think she makes a good point with all the bullet points! The doc said stress was the only thing keeping me from being a mom because its impacting my body...we need to destress ourselves!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent helped hun, ive listened thats all
> 
> im a hard woman who takes no bullshitClick to expand...
> 
> Youve done more than listen, and yes youve helped a lot  /slapClick to expand...
> 
> dont slap me - im niggled you didnt go out tonight - you promised me
> 
> daily - remember? :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I did say twice tomorrow tho!Click to expand...

excuses!

no matter what happens, you have to do it

its like being on a diet and saying ive been good today so i can have double treat tomorrow

it doesnt work like that

small steps - once a day


----------



## Laura2806

Haah you gotta love um! She's just done a great impression of a frog!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh, we've well I've set a target to be in for my birthday and it looks more likely now than it did before, plus that'll be the 12month mark!

Its good to have little goals..something to work towards! Ohhhhh and ofc...the most important thing...BIRTHDAYCAKE!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i decided a few years ago that i wanted a career change - so i trained and went to college to be a tutor for adults
> 
> you know when you have been unemployed for a long time the jobcentre send you on a course - well i was one of the tutors on that course
> 
> most of my students were 18-21 year old or the over 55's
> 
> i was more like a bloody councellor - trying to solve all their personal family, mental, financial etc problems
> 
> just thought id say that - no reason
> 
> To be honest...I think youd make a fantastic social worker.Click to expand...

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lmao I wouldn't know where to start!

YAY you should win a prize for having our 1000th post! :yipee:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha any cake makes me feel good!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Haha any cake makes me feel good!

im with you on that one!!!!

home made cake is the bomb though - nothing beats it


----------



## Laura2806

Haha 1st and 1000th post :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> thanks sarah - i know yourthere for me and i message you about 400 times a day but its still not the same
> 
> i get so upset when i hear pple moaning about them only bd'ing 20 times over fertile period
> 
> i havent seen my OH for a week n a half
> 
> i just want to curl up in bed for a snuggle and cry until i fall asleep in his arms - but thats not gonna happen is it
> 
> thats why im thinking me not geting peggy is fate and karma
> 
> Its nothing to do with that. Its all been down to getting your body back in sync. I believe youve proved yourself wrong on the getting preggy point after what happened last year.
> 
> I know its not the same :( I wish I could help a lot more, I feel a right useless lump sometimes when i see you get down and I just want to give you massive hugs and tell you about how things will get better. I kind of fail as a friend with the distance barrier.Click to expand...
> 
> WTF thats sooooo bollox - dont you dare ever say that to me again!!
> 
> i dont know what i would have done without you
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Awww..me loves you!!!

Me loves you too laura!

My girlies :D :friends::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Laura2806

Oh uh homemade all the way! You can tast additives in shop bought


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I've considered doing a class, maybe once we've got the house, I keep saying I'll do more when I'm on maternity leave lol
> 
> You should! It would be awesome distraction to be honest. Look at it this way...you can use maternity leave to launch the new business!Click to expand...
> 
> That's my aim Click to expand...
> 
> And since youre not that far away from me...Id be at your shop/using your expertise all the time!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww that's a lovely thing to say chick  I'm thinking of postponing quilt making till we get the house too then I can do it the right colours :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree..specialy now the house thing got brought forward! Then you can pimp out the new house with its custom colours! And baby room! Eeek! That blanket youre going to make is super cute.


----------



## Laura2806

Aww sharing the love :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho
> 
> stress is hard hun, ive suffered from depression for years and cant take anti-depressants so have to deal with things
> 
> after a 2 minute paddy, i then just calm down and think "what can i do about it"
> 
> if theres nothing i can do - then i put it out of my mind, if i cant change it, why worry about it
> 
> if there is something i can do - then i work out what to do
> 
> its not always easy and i have cried my eyes out to sarah on many occassion but it does get easier to deal with
> 
> you have to think of the positive things
> 
> a) buying your new home
> b) being a family - you, simon, doggy (think shes called bella???)
> c) making a baby
> d) not being under your parents feet
> e)getting two orders for catapillar cake on the first try of making it - maybe this is the start of a new home business
> 
> always a brighter side to things - just depends how we look at itClick to expand...
> 
> She knows her stuff does our Pinky.
> 
> I suffer from quite bad depression and anxiety issues and Charlottes help and advice have been helping me move past a lot of my boundaries.
> 
> I think she makes a good point with all the bullet points! The doc said stress was the only thing keeping me from being a mom because its impacting my body...we need to destress ourselves!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent helped hun, ive listened thats all
> 
> im a hard woman who takes no bullshitClick to expand...
> 
> Youve done more than listen, and yes youve helped a lot  /slapClick to expand...
> 
> dont slap me - im niggled you didnt go out tonight - you promised me
> 
> daily - remember? :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I did say twice tomorrow tho!Click to expand...
> 
> excuses!
> 
> no matter what happens, you have to do it
> 
> its like being on a diet and saying ive been good today so i can have double treat tomorrow
> 
> it doesnt work like that
> 
> small steps - once a dayClick to expand...

True I souldnt make excuses and just get it done. Truth be told though ive just felt so lousy today Ive been in my PJs all day feeling sorry for myself lol.


----------



## Laura2806

I know. Can't wait to get my BFP s I an start planning it lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haah you gotta love um! She's just done a great impression of a frog!!

Damn I wish youd got that on film!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I got a pic!


----------



## Laura2806

Frog dog!
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/5d20ace1.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

brb need more tea


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i decided a few years ago that i wanted a career change - so i trained and went to college to be a tutor for adults
> 
> you know when you have been unemployed for a long time the jobcentre send you on a course - well i was one of the tutors on that course
> 
> most of my students were 18-21 year old or the over 55's
> 
> i was more like a bloody councellor - trying to solve all their personal family, mental, financial etc problems
> 
> just thought id say that - no reason
> 
> To be honest...I think youd make a fantastic social worker.Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooClick to expand...

Or lately with your gas you could get a good job with virgin and their hot air baloon division.


----------



## Laura2806

:haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha any cake makes me feel good!

Same tbh. Specially anything with cocunut in it. When I get married and you do my wedding cake, youll have to come up with a cocunut flavoured creation!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha 1st and 1000th post :happydance:

And ill be forever grateful that you made that first post honey :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Just realised my heads tender from lasts nights sexy time! The wall is not a good pillow!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Oh uh homemade all the way! You can tast additives in shop bought

i like homemade as their not perfect

in a shop brought ie fruit cake - all the fruit is evenly spread out - i like the unevenness of homemade


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh uh homemade all the way! You can tast additives in shop bought

I remember when I was in venice some years ago I had some vanilla cake that came with pubes in it, I kid you not.

Some things are worse than additives.


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha any cake makes me feel good!
> 
> Same tbh. Specially anything with cocunut in it. When I get married and you do my wedding cake, youll have to come up with a cocunut flavoured creation!Click to expand...

Oooo I love coconut! I could make a huge macaroon! Lol



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha 1st and 1000th post :happydance:
> 
> And ill be forever grateful that you made that first post honey :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww me too hunni, I've learnt so much here! 



Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oh uh homemade all the way! You can tast additives in shop bought
> 
> i like homemade as their not perfect
> 
> in a shop brought ie fruit cake - all the fruit is evenly spread out - i like the unevenness of homemadeClick to expand...

The unevenness and wobbly top is the best bit :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I know. Can't wait to get my BFP s I an start planning it lol

I think youll be planning it sooner than you think you will. I reckon that bfp is going to creep in and youre going to get a shock cos youre going to be convined youre out and BOOM there it is :D:happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oh uh homemade all the way! You can tast additives in shop bought
> 
> I remember when I was in venice some years ago I had some vanilla cake that came with pubes in it, I kid you not.
> 
> Some things are worse than additives.Click to expand...

Lmao we went to Venice last summer, I'm glad I didn't have any cake!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Frog dog!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/5d20ace1.jpg

hahaha omg cute!

Moos started doing it similar..but you know when they stretch their legs out straight at the back? Looks stupid as hell


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I know. Can't wait to get my BFP s I an start planning it lol
> 
> I think youll be planning it sooner than you think you will. I reckon that bfp is going to creep in and youre going to get a shock cos youre going to be convined youre out and BOOM there it is :D:happydance:Click to expand...

That would be amazing! 

Not long after we started TTC I saw a book on amazon called the expectant fathers survival guide which looked really good so I bought it and it's how I plan on telling Simon but ssssshhhhhh don't tel him hehe


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Just realised my heads tender from lasts nights sexy time! The wall is not a good pillow!

Haha indeed its not!!

We have a radiator part of the way behind mine..nothing like some good old wall groaning


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Frog dog!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/5d20ace1.jpg
> 
> hahaha omg cute!
> 
> Moos started doing it similar..but you know when they stretch their legs out straight at the back? Looks stupid as hellClick to expand...

Yh my gecko's ladies used to sleep like that, side by side, upside down and stuck to the glass


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I think it very well could be stress, not much I can do about that tho
> 
> stress is hard hun, ive suffered from depression for years and cant take anti-depressants so have to deal with things
> 
> after a 2 minute paddy, i then just calm down and think "what can i do about it"
> 
> if theres nothing i can do - then i put it out of my mind, if i cant change it, why worry about it
> 
> if there is something i can do - then i work out what to do
> 
> its not always easy and i have cried my eyes out to sarah on many occassion but it does get easier to deal with
> 
> you have to think of the positive things
> 
> a) buying your new home
> b) being a family - you, simon, doggy (think shes called bella???)
> c) making a baby
> d) not being under your parents feet
> e)getting two orders for catapillar cake on the first try of making it - maybe this is the start of a new home business
> 
> always a brighter side to things - just depends how we look at itClick to expand...
> 
> She knows her stuff does our Pinky.
> 
> I suffer from quite bad depression and anxiety issues and Charlottes help and advice have been helping me move past a lot of my boundaries.
> 
> I think she makes a good point with all the bullet points! The doc said stress was the only thing keeping me from being a mom because its impacting my body...we need to destress ourselves!Click to expand...
> 
> i havent helped hun, ive listened thats all
> 
> im a hard woman who takes no bullshitClick to expand...
> 
> Youve done more than listen, and yes youve helped a lot  /slapClick to expand...
> 
> dont slap me - im niggled you didnt go out tonight - you promised me
> 
> daily - remember? :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I did say twice tomorrow tho!Click to expand...
> 
> excuses!
> 
> no matter what happens, you have to do it
> 
> its like being on a diet and saying ive been good today so i can have double treat tomorrow
> 
> it doesnt work like that
> 
> small steps - once a dayClick to expand...
> 
> True I souldnt make excuses and just get it done. Truth be told though ive just felt so lousy today Ive been in my PJs all day feeling sorry for myself lol.Click to expand...

the minute you woke up and "she" wasnt there - you should have got up, gone out, celebrated it - the fact that she still hasnt come is even better than this morning




sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i decided a few years ago that i wanted a career change - so i trained and went to college to be a tutor for adults
> 
> you know when you have been unemployed for a long time the jobcentre send you on a course - well i was one of the tutors on that course
> 
> most of my students were 18-21 year old or the over 55's
> 
> i was more like a bloody councellor - trying to solve all their personal family, mental, financial etc problems
> 
> just thought id say that - no reason
> 
> To be honest...I think youd make a fantastic social worker.Click to expand...
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooClick to expand...
> 
> Or lately with your gas you could get a good job with virgin and their hot air baloon division.Click to expand...

true


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Just realised my heads tender from lasts nights sexy time! The wall is not a good pillow!
> 
> Haha indeed its not!!
> 
> We have a radiator part of the way behind mine..nothing like some good old wall groaningClick to expand...

Lol good at the time but not the next day!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha any cake makes me feel good!
> 
> Same tbh. Specially anything with cocunut in it. When I get married and you do my wedding cake, youll have to come up with a cocunut flavoured creation!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo I love coconut! I could make a huge macaroon! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha 1st and 1000th post :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> And ill be forever grateful that you made that first post honey :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww me too hunni, I've learnt so much here!
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oh uh homemade all the way! You can tast additives in shop boughtClick to expand...
> 
> i like homemade as their not perfect
> 
> in a shop brought ie fruit cake - all the fruit is evenly spread out - i like the unevenness of homemadeClick to expand...
> 
> The unevenness and wobbly top is the best bit :thumbup:Click to expand...

mmmm macaroon!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

48 mins


----------



## Laura2806

I'm getting tired now, might have to hit the hay and snuggle up


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oh uh homemade all the way! You can tast additives in shop bought
> 
> I remember when I was in venice some years ago I had some vanilla cake that came with pubes in it, I kid you not.
> 
> Some things are worse than additives.Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao we went to Venice last summer, I'm glad I didn't have any cake!Click to expand...

What did oyu think to it? i was a bit dissapointed :(


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I know. Can't wait to get my BFP s I an start planning it lol
> 
> I think youll be planning it sooner than you think you will. I reckon that bfp is going to creep in and youre going to get a shock cos youre going to be convined youre out and BOOM there it is :D:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing!
> 
> Not long after we started TTC I saw a book on amazon called the expectant fathers survival guide which looked really good so I bought it and it's how I plan on telling Simon but ssssshhhhhh don't tel him heheClick to expand...

What a sweet way of doing it!!!

I wish I could do something like that with a surprise way of telling matt. :(:cry:


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oh uh homemade all the way! You can tast additives in shop bought
> 
> I remember when I was in venice some years ago I had some vanilla cake that came with pubes in it, I kid you not.
> 
> Some things are worse than additives.Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao we went to Venice last summer, I'm glad I didn't have any cake!Click to expand...
> 
> What did oyu think to it? i was a bit dissapointed :(Click to expand...

It was for my uncles wedding so wasn't somewhere we chose to go, it was lovely and so different to anywhere I've ever been but after like 2days we'd seen everything! Got some beautiful masks and glass from merino tho lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> 48 mins

Meh :(


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'm getting tired now, might have to hit the hay and snuggle up

You should get some snuggle time in..specially with the feelings youve been having tonight :)


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I know. Can't wait to get my BFP s I an start planning it lol
> 
> I think youll be planning it sooner than you think you will. I reckon that bfp is going to creep in and youre going to get a shock cos youre going to be convined youre out and BOOM there it is :D:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing!
> 
> Not long after we started TTC I saw a book on amazon called the expectant fathers survival guide which looked really good so I bought it and it's how I plan on telling Simon but ssssshhhhhh don't tel him heheClick to expand...
> 
> What a sweet way of doing it!!!
> 
> I wish I could do something like that with a surprise way of telling matt. :(:cry:Click to expand...


I'm sure we can come up with something for you hunni :thumbup:

I read a thread somewhere ages ago and it was people saying how they plan to tell their oh some lovely ways but I can't remember one lol


----------



## Laura2806

Uh gonna snuggle him better lol sex is out of the question as he can't breath, I don't mind tho. Like just snuggling  

Feel loads better now thank yo ladies :flower:


----------



## sarahuk

I think for me it was the company. I was dating an american guy who was in the navy and was stationed there...and they (his navy mates) didnt seem to have much love for us brits...and since wed gone there (venice) on a roadtrip as part of the time over there I was stuck with em and they with me. Was like handbags at dawn sometimes.


----------



## Pinky32

i liked tina's

she will put a roll in the oven and tell hubby to get his dinner out the oven

when he says whats this?

she says "its a bun in the oven"


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I know. Can't wait to get my BFP s I an start planning it lol
> 
> I think youll be planning it sooner than you think you will. I reckon that bfp is going to creep in and youre going to get a shock cos youre going to be convined youre out and BOOM there it is :D:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing!
> 
> Not long after we started TTC I saw a book on amazon called the expectant fathers survival guide which looked really good so I bought it and it's how I plan on telling Simon but ssssshhhhhh don't tel him heheClick to expand...
> 
> What a sweet way of doing it!!!
> 
> I wish I could do something like that with a surprise way of telling matt. :(:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure we can come up with something for you hunni :thumbup:
> 
> I read a thread somewhere ages ago and it was people saying how they plan to tell their oh some lovely ways but I can't remember one lolClick to expand...

Problem is when I get a bfp I have to proceed with caution since my chances of ectopic are higher than normal now. So until we get the early placement scan, I dont think either of us will be able to celebtrate it out of some fear for the same thing happening again


----------



## Laura2806

Awww that's really good! Very clever!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Uh gonna snuggle him better lol sex is out of the question as he can't breath, I don't mind tho. Like just snuggling
> 
> Feel loads better now thank yo ladies :flower:

Its what we are here for honey, anytime. Im just glad that you feel a bit better :)

Yus snuggle him back to health so you can ravage him tomorrow!! :D


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I guess it's airing on the side of caution Hun, you'll just have to have big celebrations after that scan ;-)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i liked tina's
> 
> she will put a roll in the oven and tell hubby to get his dinner out the oven
> 
> when he says whats this?
> 
> she says "its a bun in the oven"

awww thats cute!!!


----------



## Laura2806

He best be better tomorrow lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh I guess it's airing on the side of caution Hun, you'll just have to have big celebrations after that scan ;-)

I think ill be very excited about the bfp but Ill still not accept it until then atleast :)


----------



## sarahuk

I threatened matts manhood when he got sick last month...works a charm


----------



## Laura2806

Uh that's understandable Hun, I don't think it ever seems real until you can see that first scan. You won't have to worry this time round hunni :winkwink:

Haha I might try that! 

I think I'm gonna have to love and you ladies, I'm fooked!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Yh I guess it's airing on the side of caution Hun, you'll just have to have big celebrations after that scan ;-)
> 
> I think ill be very excited about the bfp but Ill still not accept it until then atleast :)Click to expand...

i understand your concern but at the same time you have to think that was then this is now, this is different


----------



## Pinky32

Night Laura - have a good nights sleep
xx


----------



## Laura2806

Night pinky, you too! I shall be checking in first thing to catch up! 

Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

xxxxx
:hug:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Uh that's understandable Hun, I don't think it ever seems real until you can see that first scan. You won't have to worry this time round hunni :winkwink:
> 
> Haha I might try that!
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to love and you ladies, I'm fooked!

Then go get some sleep chickadee! And we shall be around here tomorrow when you pop in :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Yh I guess it's airing on the side of caution Hun, you'll just have to have big celebrations after that scan ;-)
> 
> I think ill be very excited about the bfp but Ill still not accept it until then atleast :)Click to expand...
> 
> i understand your concern but at the same time you have to think that was then this is now, this is differentClick to expand...

True...doc agrees also. He says thats what the early scans are for so i neednt worry :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Night pinky, you too! I shall be checking in first thing to catch up!
> 
> Xxx

Yeah sleep tight sweetie!

NN! xxx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Yh I guess it's airing on the side of caution Hun, you'll just have to have big celebrations after that scan ;-)
> 
> I think ill be very excited about the bfp but Ill still not accept it until then atleast :)Click to expand...
> 
> i understand your concern but at the same time you have to think that was then this is now, this is differentClick to expand...
> 
> True...doc agrees also. He says thats what the early scans are for so i neednt worry :)Click to expand...

you know i mean this in a nice way but theres a point where you have to let go of the past and look forward to the future

you cant worry that the same will happen again - if you stress out about it,it will makes things worse and you will become a complete wreck


----------



## sarahuk

Thats good advice. I think it was the doctor that did this to me. He put the fear of god in me and matt about our chances for it happening agian and how i might not be so lucky the next time. And with the treatment being so long and traumatic that didnt help the fear.

I think if i get those two lines, I might not be as scared as I think ill be. Its just getting to that point now :)


----------



## Pinky32

its hard to put into words how i feel about it but i;ll try - just hope it doesnt come out wrong

i think things happen for a reason - you might not know now why, but at some point you will

although it was a very traumatic time of your life, you survived and theres a point when i think the past is the past

im not saying forget -dont ever do that

but if you can put the past behind you and concentrate on the future then theres something to look forward to

if you keep worrying that the same will happen again, then its going to make ttc fucking hard and when you do succeed you wont enjoy it as you;ll be worrying the same will happen

just take one day at a time, set yourself goals - like getting dressed is a start! - then each day gets better and easier


----------



## sarahuk

Awww chick...it didnt come out wrong at all. Infact, it was wonderfully put! 

Youre right. I need to forget what happened and remember that every pregnancy and every set of circumstances is completely different. I just have to relax and let my body do what it needs to :) x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Awww chick...it didnt come out wrong at all. Infact, it was wonderfully put!
> 
> Youre right. I need to forget what happened and remember that every pregnancy and every set of circumstances is completely different. I just have to relax and let my body do what it needs to :) x

no dont forget, just put to back of mind

i just think its easy to keep holding on to the past and it effects our future


----------



## Polly Girl

Morning girls

How is everyone this morning? 

As far as I was aware AF got me but it ain't been much (totally tmi coming up!) but it was pinky then brown 'old' blood yesterday. Nowt today or last night. She's playing with me 'cos I know its her! So unsettling isn't? 

I hope everyone is still feeling positive, you all made me feel better yesterday


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura2806

morning Polly!

i feel exhausted today! not good when we're going to help sort out Simon's house, she passed away just over a week ago (long story!) hes got a stinking cold too and we have a bed full of dogs! lol 

are you sure its af and not ib? maybe do another test? but don't take my word, I'm crap at all this symptom spotting lark! 

oh and yet again that good old temp drop showed up today! i doubt I'm gonna ov this cycle now, just gotta wait for the witch to get me then start all over again! 

getting used to disappointment now. 

xx


----------



## Pinky32

morning laura

when i went to bed last night i had some brown spotting (definately brown) - had a meltdown, then got a bit excited thinking it was a good sign

woke up this morning - full blown af!

ive hit that brickwall now ](*,) - dont know if i can pick myself back up again

you havent updated your chart so i cant see your temp


----------



## Laura2806

oh hunni im sorry :( 

you will pick yourself back up! you picked me up last night so i shall try to do the same to you!

actually you know what.......everything happens for a reason and the road may be an uphill battle but the view from the top will be amazing.

i dont know what else to say hunni other than im sending you big hugs and bella sends kisses!

wallow today, cry watch old movies, eat, then tomorrow is a new week and use it as the start of a new cycle for you to try even harder.

charts updated chick xxxxx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you

i believe that to - everything happens for a reason - im just starting to believe that this is fate telling me something, like its not meant to happen

have you thought about evening primrose oil? ive heard its meant to be really good for cm and ov - it doesnt bring it on, but helps it, might be worth googling it 

ive never been as low as i am right now


----------



## Pinky32

did you hear Whitney Houston has died


----------



## Laura2806

you wont be saying that when your holding your little one, then you will have your reason! i know how very hard it is sweet but you told me not to give up so im saying the same to you. its never going to get easier but all this shit and stress we go through will be a distant memory when we see those 2 lines, your closer to getting them now than you were yesterday and will be even closer tomorrow! 

yh ive got some, last cycle it didnt make a difference and i didnt take it this cycle. im pretty pissed about my temp cause i woke with my mouth open, next cycle cause i know there wil be one! i shall temp vaginally, take evenign primrose oil and opk if i have any left. im considering not buying more when these run out tho. 

:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> did you hear Whitney Houston has died

yh i was stunned!!

of course its all over fb!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> you wont be saying that when your holding your little one, then you will have your reason! i know how very hard it is sweet but you told me not to give up so im saying the same to you. its never going to get easier but all this shit and stress we go through will be a distant memory when we see those 2 lines, your closer to getting them now than you were yesterday and will be even closer tomorrow!
> 
> yh ive got some, last cycle it didnt make a difference and i didnt take it this cycle. im pretty pissed about my temp cause i woke with my mouth open, next cycle cause i know there wil be one! i shall temp vaginally, take evenign primrose oil and opk if i have any left. im considering not buying more when these run out tho.
> 
> :hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:

maybe. at the moment i have too many things going against me

including my LP getting shorter

yeah i would def say to temp vaginally - then you dont hsave to worry about being cold, sleeping with mouth open etc


----------



## Laura2806

Have you been to the docs? Mind you they don't do anything anyway

It will happen hunni I promise

Gonna sound daft but will you talk me through it? :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

yes i had all sorts of blood tests and scan in dec 

talk you thru what hunny?


----------



## Laura2806

All 'normal' I take it? 

Vag temping please


----------



## Pinky32

yeah everything came back "normal"

ok so when you wake in the morning instead of popping the therm into your mouth, instert it about 1-2cm into vag

the only difficulty i had with vag temping was i couldnt hear the beep lol

you cant change from oral to vag mid cycle as your vag temps will always be slightly higher, no open mouths, no cold room etc

its very easy and i promise you i didnt feel a thing when i tried it


----------



## Laura2806

Ok thank you I'll give it a go next cycle, does it matter about the morning after? If you catch my drift!


----------



## Pinky32

no it should be fine, if there is any sperm still floating about, they would have warmed to your body temp over night


----------



## Laura2806

Ok thank you hunni  I'm gonna have to love and leave you now :-( off to sort out oh nans house. Keep you chin up sweety xxx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you

hope today goes ok for you

x


----------



## Polly Girl

Hi again girlies

It's a complete bummer isn't?! When you're knackered and down all you want to do is mopeand sleep. Massive hugs to everyone. 

Im pretty sure its not ib - bit late. Shes just having a laugh with me.

Lots of luck, dust and stuff to all! 

xxxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Awww chick...it didnt come out wrong at all. Infact, it was wonderfully put!
> 
> Youre right. I need to forget what happened and remember that every pregnancy and every set of circumstances is completely different. I just have to relax and let my body do what it needs to :) x
> 
> no dont forget, just put to back of mind
> 
> i just think its easy to keep holding on to the past and it effects our futureClick to expand...

It does. And its not good. Plus i think sometimes i get to the point where I cant see whats in front of me for whats behind, and thats not good


----------



## sarahuk

Polly Girl said:


> Morning girls
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> As far as I was aware AF got me but it ain't been much (totally tmi coming up!) but it was pinky then brown 'old' blood yesterday. Nowt today or last night. She's playing with me 'cos I know its her! So unsettling isn't?
> 
> I hope everyone is still feeling positive, you all made me feel better yesterday
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Hey lady!

Well..the fact that you had some spotting and nothing since is a good sign. The point to remember is that it didnt turn into the witch so you dont know for sure that its even that!

Im hoping that it continues to stay away! When will you test if you get no more today?

Hey...im glad we helped make you feel better. We are as our name implies...all in this together! We are here for you and each other lady!

x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> morning Polly!
> 
> i feel exhausted today! not good when we're going to help sort out Simon's house, she passed away just over a week ago (long story!) hes got a stinking cold too and we have a bed full of dogs! lol
> 
> are you sure its af and not ib? maybe do another test? but don't take my word, I'm crap at all this symptom spotting lark!
> 
> oh and yet again that good old temp drop showed up today! i doubt I'm gonna ov this cycle now, just gotta wait for the witch to get me then start all over again!
> 
> getting used to disappointment now.
> 
> xx

Laura,

Dont let it get you down hun. Im sure youre going to ovulate. We just need to keep an eye on how things go.

Hows the CM? Going to opk today?

x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> morning laura
> 
> when i went to bed last night i had some brown spotting (definately brown) - had a meltdown, then got a bit excited thinking it was a good sign
> 
> woke up this morning - full blown af!
> 
> ive hit that brickwall now ](*,) - dont know if i can pick myself back up again
> 
> you havent updated your chart so i cant see your temp

You will get through today honey, and break through the other side. I hate that this has happened to you, you deserve to have that bfp soooo bad :( :hugs:

Love you chick x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> thank you
> 
> i believe that to - everything happens for a reason - im just starting to believe that this is fate telling me something, like its not meant to happen
> 
> have you thought about evening primrose oil? ive heard its meant to be really good for cm and ov - it doesnt bring it on, but helps it, might be worth googling it
> 
> ive never been as low as i am right now

Youre bound to be low today. But this is the absolute low point from here it can only get better. And you have a bunch of ladies pulling you back out of the hole youve probably fell into emotionally from this.

Its not a sign that its not meant to happen. It just wasnt the right egg, or the right sperm, or the fertilized egg not viable. But it will be the right sperm, the right egg, and the healthiest little embro ever. It will come. :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> you wont be saying that when your holding your little one, then you will have your reason! i know how very hard it is sweet but you told me not to give up so im saying the same to you. its never going to get easier but all this shit and stress we go through will be a distant memory when we see those 2 lines, your closer to getting them now than you were yesterday and will be even closer tomorrow!
> 
> yh ive got some, last cycle it didnt make a difference and i didnt take it this cycle. im pretty pissed about my temp cause i woke with my mouth open, next cycle cause i know there wil be one! i shall temp vaginally, take evenign primrose oil and opk if i have any left. im considering not buying more when these run out tho.
> 
> :hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:hugs:

You know...what you could do is compromise with the tracking but while keeping it more relaxed.

You can :sex: every other night and not use the opks and just keep temping, but vaginally. That way, youll be covering the fertile window when you do hit it since youre doing every other day, and youll be more relaxed because youll ov and get crosshairs.

I think it might be worth trying.


----------



## anna kitty

make sure ..dont be too stress or upset..


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> yeah everything came back "normal"
> 
> ok so when you wake in the morning instead of popping the therm into your mouth, instert it about 1-2cm into vag
> 
> the only difficulty i had with vag temping was i couldnt hear the beep lol
> 
> you cant change from oral to vag mid cycle as your vag temps will always be slightly higher, no open mouths, no cold room etc
> 
> its very easy and i promise you i didnt feel a thing when i tried it

Indeed! I was trying to convert charlotte into trying it and now shes a convert too!

You may be surprised by your temps. Its made a difference to mine. It could be your environment is causing you too much variation in your temps and that wont help you pinpoint ov!


----------



## Pinky32

i didnt do it this morning as i wasnt expecting af but will def start from tomoz


----------



## Laura2806

Hiya, I'll OPK but it won't be until fairly late as we're out all day :-( 

I think that's what I might do, try and keep it more relaxed and just go by vag temps and lots of sex lol

Guess I could be oving and just not know it cause my temps are off. I might do a couple more days of OPKs then wait till next cycle cause I know there will be one and probably a few more after that xx


----------



## Laura2806

Just found this piccie of my Frankie as a baby and her very spotty belly had to share it you guys  hehe
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/RiffRaff%20and%20Frankie/100_1125.jpg


----------



## kt1988

Sorry to hear the with got u pinky! :o(

I had a rise in temps tday, feeling a bit rough so I hope its not from that. I.just took an opk just now to see and its fainter tday. Hope that means I'm going to ov in the next 24hours.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i didnt do it this morning as i wasnt expecting af but will def start from tomoz

You could just skip until the bleeding stops...Im not going to temp till then. Specially since the only days that really matter are the couple running to ov and a few after.

Hope youre feeling better now? x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hiya, I'll OPK but it won't be until fairly late as we're out all day :-(
> 
> I think that's what I might do, try and keep it more relaxed and just go by vag temps and lots of sex lol
> 
> Guess I could be oving and just not know it cause my temps are off. I might do a couple more days of OPKs then wait till next cycle cause I know there will be one and probably a few more after that xx

Sounds like a good plan to me! You might be surprised with the other temping method to see that you do have a big jump and ov much sooner!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Just found this piccie of my Frankie as a baby and her very spotty belly had to share it you guys  hehe
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/RiffRaff%20and%20Frankie/100_1125.jpg

OMG so cute! I want one!!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Sorry to hear the with got u pinky! :o(
> 
> I had a rise in temps tday, feeling a bit rough so I hope its not from that. I.just took an opk just now to see and its fainter tday. Hope that means I'm going to ov in the next 24hours.

Yoiu might have already! Keep up the temping...but i expect another rise from you over the next few days yay!


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the with got u pinky! :o(
> 
> I had a rise in temps tday, feeling a bit rough so I hope its not from that. I.just took an opk just now to see and its fainter tday. Hope that means I'm going to ov in the next 24hours.
> 
> Yoiu might have already! Keep up the temping...but i expect another rise from you over the next few days yay!Click to expand...


Fab I hope so, we bd yest after pos opk and this morning so ill keep bd and hope my temps continue to rise.


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I'm hoping so hun! 

I won't be temping whilst aunt flow is around, will wait till she's gone. 

I know how cute is she!! I love that she's all wrinkly and that's about the size she was at the time too!! She's not getting up much ATM :-( might sneak a friend in once we've got the house hehe


----------



## Polly Girl

Hey

Wat a day! Been to hospital to visit grandma-just been dugnised wuth cancer. Puts a lot into perspective really. Wasnt good.

Since my last post Ive had a but more browny stuff but no cramping. I personally thinks its stress making her p*ss about. Ill test Tues maybe, depends how it goes. But you just get a feeling dont you? 

How was everyones days? 

xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear about your grandma Hun, it's horrible isn't it. I know what your going through xx

My day was so so, knackered, back aches, had roast dinner but still hungry, might crack a bottle open and find some goodies! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Sorry to hear the with got u pinky! :o(
> 
> I had a rise in temps tday, feeling a bit rough so I hope its not from that. I.just took an opk just now to see and its fainter tday. Hope that means I'm going to ov in the next 24hours.

thank you hun

nice temp rise :thumbup: - two more rises like that and youll have crosshairs



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i didnt do it this morning as i wasnt expecting af but will def start from tomoz
> 
> You could just skip until the bleeding stops...Im not going to temp till then. Specially since the only days that really matter are the couple running to ov and a few after.
> 
> Hope youre feeling better now? xClick to expand...

my whole body is hurting - woke up with full blown cold which in a way has been good cos its taken my mind off my tummy cramps



oooooooh TOWIE is on tonight :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

TOWIE?! Lol you don't?!? :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

shu up!

ive got sarah into it too


----------



## Laura2806

Haha someones gotta watch it I spose! ;-) 

I gots greys anatomy and gummy sweets!


----------



## Laura2806

And today's all telling OPK says......no change! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/acb7c4a7.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

hmmm i would have said a tad darker


----------



## Laura2806

Maybe it is, they're all starting to look the same to me lol after these 7 or 8 have gone I won't be buying any more, temping will do me lol opking is too stressful xx


----------



## Pinky32

i think its darker but i agree just stick to the temping


----------



## Laura2806

Hopefully it'll relax me a bit more.

I've got a feeling I'll get preggers when we get our own home or shortly afterwards

How you feeling hunni?


----------



## Pinky32

you just have to do whatever relaxes you hun

my tummy is hurting now

normally my first day is light but this is heavier

and i woke up with a streaming cold too


----------



## sarahuk

Awwww so sorry about Polly :hugs: If you need to talk...we are her xx

Laura it definitely looks like its a little bit darker like pinky says. You probably will benefit more with just the temping :D

Pinks hope you feel better soon chick.

As for my day it starteed good, no flow just still the pains. But had a tiny bit of spotting earlier which has increased to little flecks in CM...soooo...I think tomorrow will end up CD1 :(

Ill probably sulk a bit tomorrow but ill drop in at some point to check in on you all

:hugs:

x


----------



## Pinky32

oooh little flecks in cm - maybe your body is trying to be an artist 

i hope in wrong, but IF af starts full tomoz, you will feel down but together we will think of what we can do to change our destinys

we will all get our bfp;s and then we will be moaning about morning sickness and bulging bellies (although im one step ahead of you guys on that one)
 
Have a good sleep hunnybun
x


----------



## Laura2806

Hope you feel better today pinky. 

And Sarah I hope AF stays away.

I actually hate Sunday nights do much! Mind you I fell asleep about 8:15 last night! Bonus lol

I've already got the bulging belly to moan about lol


----------



## Pinky32

theres nothing on tv on sunday nights and if you work then yiur thinking about it, getting clothes ready for week etc

wow 8.15pm!!


----------



## Laura2806

Top gear was on, need I say more! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

lol better than dancing on ice!


----------



## sarahuk

Morning ladies!

Well...today I have light bleeding, so on to CD1 for me. Im glad I did my little meltdown yesterday as when I woke up today and saw it, it wasnt a shock and a massive downer.

I have a killer headache today which is maybe distracting me from things too.

Ive decided that im going to have a normal natural cycle this month. No tracking whatsoever. No opks, no hpts, no temping. I wont know when ive ovulated, I wont be tracking when I had sex. I think after 19 cycles I need a break from it. So maybe this will be lucky stress free 20 :)

How are you all today? x


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds like a plan hunni! If I knew I was oving I would join you! 

Sorry she got you tho hunni :-( ive decided I'll catch when we've got the house sorted! Gonna book some more viewings today!!

I've got light cramps today, but with my body that could mean anything lol


----------



## kt1988

Hi everyone how u all doing tday. 
Its so hard to catch up these days coz theres loadz to read up on here ha! Also all ur pic's are changing, for some reason I always mix laura and sarah up! 

I'm going to do another opk when I get home tday, I've ad little niggles.in my left side tday which I'm hoping is an egg on the move! Fxd! Im going to bd jus incase wen we get in. :) any news girls?


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I know the feeling lol

Same here with the OPK, I get pains in my left side too, how strange! My ovaries seem to give up half way through tho :-/


----------



## kt1988

Have you had a darker opk yet then? I bet that is frustrating! I hope u get a pos one soon hun, I had a pos sat and a neg yest, it was a faint test line. I was hoping to take one just now but iada duff one nothing happened. Dunno wot I'm doing it for mind I'm hopin those niggles are proof that the eggs on its way. What do u think?


----------



## teenah99

Ladies...I have an announcement:

I HAVE AF!!!!!!!! Today is officially CD1!!!! It's light so far but defo there! I have never been so happy to get my period! I now know a few things:

1.) I am Oing!
2.) I have a LP of at LEAST 11-12 days (I judged O from the day after I last saw EWCM so this is conservative, I could very well have a 13-14 day LP) YAY!
3.) I am not pregnant so I can finally just stop wondering! LoL. 

It was the LOOOOOOOONGEST 82 days of my life ladies...I really hope my cycle is normal this month. I don't know if I am cut out for all of the irregular cycles thing after being so regular for 15 years!

P.S. I am sorry to randomly stop posting, my school work, house work, and work work are kicking my ass!


----------



## Laura2806

kt1988 said:


> Have you had a darker opk yet then? I bet that is frustrating! I hope u get a pos one soon hun, I had a pos sat and a neg yest, it was a faint test line. I was hoping to take one just now but iada duff one nothing happened. Dunno wot I'm doing it for mind I'm hopin those niggles are proof that the eggs on its way. What do u think?

Nope no darker opk :-( my temp rises for one day then drops again. Gonna switch to vag temping next cycle and not opk at all. 



teenah99 said:


> Ladies...I have an announcement:
> 
> I HAVE AF!!!!!!!! Today is officially CD1!!!! It's light so far but defo there! I have never been so happy to get my period! I now know a few things:
> 
> 1.) I am Oing!
> 2.) I have a LP of at LEAST 11-12 days (I judged O from the day after I last saw EWCM so this is conservative, I could very well have a 13-14 day LP) YAY!
> 3.) I am not pregnant so I can finally just stop wondering! LoL.
> 
> It was the LOOOOOOOONGEST 82 days of my life ladies...I really hope my cycle is normal this month. I don't know if I am cut out for all of the irregular cycles thing after being so regular for 15 years!
> 
> P.S. I am sorry to randomly stop posting, my school work, house work, and work work are kicking my ass!

Woohoo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance: I know this is the wrong forum for bei happy about AF but at least you know where you stand at last!! And you got a couple of answers hun! You got more out of this cycle than I've got out of the last 7months :dohh: lol

We just need updates hunni :thumbup: glad alls good with tho, try and make sometime for yourself lady it's important ;-) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Just thought if share this with you ladies
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/90f877aa.jpg

Yesterday's for comparison purposes
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/acb7c4a7.jpg


----------



## kt1988

Yes I think ill vag temp too, oral temping this month has been a pain! Gotts rough cold n I can't breathe thru my nose it was a nightmare taking temp tday n yest! I dun blame u dropping the opk's thing is if its stressing u out thats not going to do u any favours. The temping will tell.u all u need to know.


----------



## Pinky32

kt - one more high temp and ff will confirm ov for you :thumbup:

laura - have you thought about evening primrose oil tablets - they help make LH surges stronger

teenah - yayyyyyyy well done hun! Had you thought about agnus castus? I took that to help regulate my cycles and it ended a 53 day cycle - im now not taking it anymore as i think im now "regular" - might be worth looking into, i got mine from google (liquid form) - if you want more info, just hola at me

But in meantime wooooo hoooo the girl done good!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

that top pic is DEF darker - is that todays or yesterdays??

it might be laura, that that is as dark as you will go - i only got my first ever proper positive OPK in the cycle ive just finished


----------



## kt1988

Is the top one todays? It def looks darker? Its obviously detecting something? Would it be no second line if its neg? I dont know much about these still.


----------



## Laura2806

Top test is today's  

I've got some evening primrose oil so I'll use it next cycle. 

Feel really eugh today, like I've got a ball of emotions sitting in my chest, a sort of heavy feeling hanging over me :-( I think AF is due in a week or so now :-(


----------



## Laura2806

Top test is today's  

I've got some evening primrose oil so I'll use it next cycle. 

Feel really eugh today, like I've got a ball of emotions sitting in my chest, a sort of heavy feeling hanging over me :-( I think AF is due in a week or so now :-(


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry about the double post there ladies! Bloody iPhone!


----------



## teenah99

Ok...I hate to say it...but...after this last LOOOONG cycle I have to say:

1.) I was so excited to be TTC this LONG cycle that in the beginning I dwelled on it sooooo much, as evidenced by previous posts. I finally had those two positive OPK's (cd 27 and cd 42) after never having a positive OPK for months, which totally excited me even more...FOR ME...EXCITEMENT+DWELLING=STRESS...which I think delayed my Ovulation, thus leading to this excruciatingly long cycle. When I finally gave up hope LITERALLY GAVE UP...LOW AND BEHOLD, I started having EWCM FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE STARTING THE PILL IN June 2010...I didn't get my hopes up to the extent that I did before, but I did buy some cheapy HPTs...tested most mornings, didn't get crushed when they were negative and BAM now I have AF.

Moral of the story: I RELAXED (not by choice, but because I needed to in order to cope with everything, I GAVE UP)

Laura: I am not saying to GIVE UP...and I HATE to say "just relax" but I swear to God, using OPK's is what screwed up my stress level, EVEN though the STRESS was pure excitement, it was still stress. EVEN though I got my positive OPKs (TWICE!) they didn't equal Oing. Sooooooo...temp...and chill...drink wine and be merry. That's my plan. I might not even temp. BC FOR ME...the planning and intentional efforts (although well-intented) just equals STRESS, which throws me off in more ways than I can explain.

I'll still watch baby shows, and read posts, but I'm going to do so for the enjoyment it brings me, not ANTICIPATION, which again, equals STRESS.

Hugs and Kisses ladies! 

P.S. Laura, WE ARE GOING TO BE AUNTIES SOON! THAT IS SOOO COOL! I'll have 2 new babies to love!!! And you'll have 1! Let's be excited for that - it's great practice to spoil a nephew or niece!


----------



## Polly Girl

Hi all

Hope everyones ok. I dont know where i am at the mo - thought af came saturday. Then nowt sat night and sunday. Had more blood this morning, but then nothing till tonight but it was brown. Really sorry! Its awful isnt it, feel all euwy!

I dont have my normal symtoms at all - all screwed up! 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Polly Girl

Hi all

Hope everyones ok. I dont know where i am at the mo - thought af came saturday. Then nowt sat night and sunday. Had more blood this morning, but then nothing till tonight but it was brown. Really sorry! Its awful isnt it, feel all euwy!

I dont have my normal symtoms at all - all screwed up! 

Il wake up with full blown af tomorrow probably.

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Teenah- I think once we've got our own house I can relax a bit more, most days something here stresses me out! No more OPKs once the ounces I've got have been used then it's just temping so I know if I've OVed, I think nows not the time for me to stop temping too as I have no idea if I'm oving, once I am I can relax, I know it's all linked but I think I'll just get more stressed not knowing. 

I'm finding it really hard to get excited about becoming an Aunty but I think that's due to how my SIL is being about it all. I just can't cope with it, one day it doesn't seem too difficult the next it hurts like hell and I think it will until I get my BFP. Which is why I realt realt hope I get it before she has the baby else lord knows what'll happen. The thought of it makes me feel sick


----------



## kt1988

oh Laura, i hope you get your bfp soon, i bet its horrible feeling like that, my sil just gave birth and she keeps saying to me come on you need to have a baby so shes got a cousin to play with. Little does she know were trying! :shrug:

Its hard to stay positive then, i do love her to bits bit i always leave thinking i wan one, when will it be my turn????


----------



## kt1988

I just did another opk, its very very very faint. im assuming thats a good thing? Im quite convinced i ovulated today because of my opks, temps and niggles on my left side on and off today. I feel so much happier this month because i know where i am, i cant do anymore. Thanks to Sarah for recommending all these things last cycle:hugs:

These are my last three opk's what do you think ladies?

Saturdays positive:


Sundays:


Todays:


----------



## Pinky32

kt - yes sat was the pos which means 12-36 hours from then till egg drops - about the same time you got the pains :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

teenah- i wish you a stress free cycle - fingers crossed this is the one!!!!

Polly - hope af comes soon for you (mean in a nice way)

laura - hopefully you;ll get that bfp before the new house - i would def start with the EVO now - cant do any harm


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt - yes sat was the pos which means 12-36 hours from then till egg drops - about the same time you got the pains :thumbup:

Fab thanks hun its so nice to have some reassurance from someone who knows what their talking about!!


----------



## Pinky32

lol i talk the talk but cant get the prize


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> lol i talk the talk but cant get the prize

Lets hope you will be soon, its so annoying how some people get pregnant so easy and some take ages isnt it. Me and my fiance deliberated for a month should we, are we ready etc etc. We just stupidly assumed we could fall preg straight away! 

My doc has said that after the pill it takes on average 18 months, thats a long time when your trying isnt it!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol i talk the talk but cant get the prize
> 
> Lets hope you will be soon, its so annoying how some people get pregnant so easy and some take ages isnt it. Me and my fiance deliberated for a month should we, are we ready etc etc. We just stupidly assumed we could fall preg straight away!
> 
> My doc has said that after the pill it takes on average 18 months, thats a long time when your trying isnt it!Click to expand...

when i spoke to my doc when i came off bc he said it wouldnt affect anything - i reminded him id been on it for over 20 years so it has to affect it

with the help of agnus castus ive now got things regulated since jan and i think i was soooooo close but i had some MAJOR stresses in one day and immediately started bleeding

thats the only little bit of hope that ive got - having nearly been there

i cant look in the general ttc forum anymore as i just want to scream at the following:

a) im 30 and the clock is ticking, is it too late for me? 
b) this is my first cycle and im not pregnant, is there something wrong with me?

Argghghghhhhhhh it does my head in!!!!!

we have to believe that it will happen for us - soon


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks KT, I hope for my own sanity that it does. I keep thinking its not much to ask gory our body to the most natural thing for a woman?! 

It's so very hard to see her an hear my mum keep saying about her first grandchild, I as her only daughter wanted to give her that. She's known we're TTC from day 1 too and when my SIL announced her pregnancy my mum told her about me and Simon trying. 

The one thing I ask for now is to get that BFP before June. But I don't think I will. Trying to hold onto the hope that it will. I know it'll happen at somepoint cause we won't give up till it does. 

It's going to happen for all of us when the time is right and I so dearly wish and believe that the time will be soon for ALL of us. 

Pinky I shall get the EPO out tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

I don't look anywhere other than this thread now cause it hurts too much too see all the is this positive when the test do clearly is or like you said pinky the this is my first cycle, am I pregnant?! 

We'll get there chicken xxx


----------



## kt1988

I bet, that is sooo frustrating, i dont blame you not going on any other forums thats too annoying isnt it!

I bet u were annoyed at your doc saying that, there is no trust in doctors these days. I spoke to me doctor on my yearly meeting on the pill where i just aired my concerns 'id like to have a baby in the near future does the pill affect this, could i change my contraception which would affect ttc to less when im ready etc. He said my pill 'tricks' my body to tell it im pregnant so it will only take a while to get back to normal, in the same breath he said 18 months is average?! it was a difficult decision but i remained on the pill for 6 months after as we werent 100% sure. We decided to come off in october and i only feel now that my body is getting back to normal. (I was on the pill 7 years). 

When i left the doctors office that day he said 'see you in a year.... or in the babyclinic in a couple of months and winked. He just told me it could take 18months!

Sorry to hear you think you came close then lost it, i bet that is way harder than not having anything. I think stress and emotional state has a big impact on this whole experience. That said im trying to be happy this month and just say 'what will be will be' but im still hoping and praying inside that itll be my month! i cant help it.


----------



## Pinky32

oh wow i didnt know your mum told them that you guys were ttc - that was norty

hunny believe me when i say, that your body will suddenly drop that egg and it will be the super-duperist egg ever!!!!

i think with all your stress that you have along with not ov'ing is causing your body to react

why cant our bodies understand that if it does what its meant to do - we wouldnt be stressed!!!!!

I think the next time i read someone say that, im going to find out where they live and slap them!!!

"boo fucking hoo, came off bc last night and still not fucking preggy!!!"


----------



## Pinky32

yeah i keep saying "what will be will be" but then that little voice in my mind starts shouting its fate telling me its not going to happen

bloody doctors make me angry but then again they are just "general" practitioners and not FS

i asked my doc if my age was against me and he said no but when i went for my ultrasound and told her i was ttc she said "oh god your 42 better get a move on" !!! I came out of there crying


----------



## Pinky32

Kt the only thing that keeps me going is the thought that in dec i had a possible mc and jan i honestly believe that the MAJOR stress caused the egg not to stick

to me, whether the above is right or not, it helps me stay strong cos then i think i am in with a chance

i have so many things going against me, thats what makes me strong each month (plus sarah kicking me up the backside)


----------



## Laura2806

Oh pinky you make me chuckle :haha:

Yh I wasn't best pleased but couldn't change it, my mum reckons I talk about all the time and keep 'going on' about TTC, well guess what?! It's cause we want it so fucking much it IS all I think about. 

That's so true, if our bodies did what we wanted we wouldn't be stressed!! There's no way I'll ever go back onto bc or than using condoms until we have all the children we want, I'm not going through this each time! 

Will you let me know where and when and I'll be there to hold your bag! ;-) 

Sweetheart you and I and Sarah and KT and teenah will all get our BFP's and I still think we'll all get them very close together. Probably all in different ways of tracking, not tracking, OPKs, temping, EPO, and nothing but we will get them, I promise you, and I'd not you can slap me ;-) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

You have to stay strong, at least on the outside then when you crumble do it to us cause that's what I do. And it helps no end. 

I do love you ladies :') xx

Shit I'm getting all soppy!


----------



## Pinky32

lol @ holding my bag

im hoping to sneak another quick cycle in before my operation beg of march, and then im not sure how long i will be out - could be a week, could be a month

but either way, in july this all stops for me - its one thing being pregnant when i turn 43 but i dont want to get preggy after i turn 43 so for me time is running out

i bet you dont talk about it all the time - i know i dont, apart from anything ive started to bore myself with it lol 

do you want me to look at what mg of EPO you need to be taking? I was thinking of taking it and then suddenly got my first ever EWCM in jan

im hoping i dont have to slap you hunny lol


----------



## kt1988

I agree we will get there, we just need to keep supporting eachother through this. i think as soon as one of us gets a bfp theyll all come in!!! fxd!


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh ive just been reading a thread by someone who took 3000mg a day of EPO and they said that it took a few DAYS before they noticed a difference and now their preggy!!!!!!!!!!

you stop the minute you ovulate


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> I agree we will get there, we just need to keep supporting eachother through this. i think as soon as one of us gets a bfp theyll all come in!!! fxd!

like waiting for a bus


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> lol @ holding my bag
> 
> im hoping to sneak another quick cycle in before my operation beg of march, and then im not sure how long i will be out - could be a week, could be a month
> 
> but either way, in july this all stops for me - its one thing being pregnant when i turn 43 but i dont want to get preggy after i turn 43 so for me time is running out
> 
> i bet you dont talk about it all the time - i know i dont, apart from anything ive started to bore myself with it lol
> 
> do you want me to look at what mg of EPO you need to be taking? I was thinking of taking it and then suddenly got my first ever EWCM in jan
> 
> im hoping i dont have to slap you hunny lol

Hehe 

Oh hunni I'm sure it'll happen before then, would you be able to give up? 

That would be great thank you  maybe your body kicked itself into gear for you ;-) 

Me too!


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies I'm going to love and leave you all for the night and shall catch up first thing tomorrow! 

Hope you all sleep well xxx


----------



## Pinky32

for me i think it was the agnus castus - my cycles were all over the place and ive now had 2 "normal" one

in july i have decided i will go back on bcp so that wil def stop me from doing anything

too late - i already got you the info about EPO


----------



## Pinky32

night laura = sleep well

:hug:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> I agree we will get there, we just need to keep supporting eachother through this. i think as soon as one of us gets a bfp theyll all come in!!! fxd!
> 
> like waiting for a busClick to expand...

Hehe very true. 

Am I right in thinking that if I ov'd today cd17 my lp was 12 days last month my total cycle length this time would be 29 days?


----------



## Pinky32

yes - LP hardly ever changes but it can by a day or two but never more


----------



## kt1988

Thank you, what would I do without you this cycle!


----------



## Pinky32

your welcome hun

everybody here will help hunny xx


----------



## Laura2806

Morning!

I've not had 2 consecutive cycles that are the same length yet! 

Cracked the EPO out this morning ;-) what's me info hunni? Lol

I guess if that's what you've decided and what you want it's what you gotta do chick 

Oh and happy valentines day ladies! Xx


----------



## kt1988

Happy valentines day :winkwink:
Ive got crosshairs on ff tday girls, thats a start init, ha. Its saying I've ovulated earlier than I think I have however for all i know I couldve had a + ov test fri just didnt do one. I'm just lucky I did one sat. Fxd. How are you all tday?


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I've not had 2 consecutive cycles that are the same length yet!
> 
> Cracked the EPO out this morning ;-) what's me info hunni? Lol
> 
> I guess if that's what you've decided and what you want it's what you gotta do chick
> 
> Oh and happy valentines day ladies! Xx

ive not had 2 cycles the same length yet either lol

EPO - 3000mg a day




kt1988 said:


> Happy valentines day :winkwink:
> Ive got crosshairs on ff tday girls, thats a start init, ha. Its saying I've ovulated earlier than I think I have however for all i know I couldve had a + ov test fri just didnt do one. I'm just lucky I did one sat. Fxd. How are you all tday?

why isnt your chart on your siggy so we can all stalk you?




Am I the only person on BnB who isnt celebrating Valentines day :cry:


----------



## Polly Girl

Happy Valentines girls!

Today i am officially dying! Cramps are killing me - maybe my cycle wasnt as settled as i thought! Knew it was her just messing on! Well ill start the temping and opks and see wat happens. 

Hope everyones ok and keeping their chins up. 

Dust and love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo for the crosshairs hun, congrats! 

cheers pinky :thumbup:

I'll come celebrate with you ;-) lol

Get the wine out Polly! 

Today my belly feels strained, like I've pulled something :-/ very odd! An I can stop eating for the past 2 days!! Mega hungry! 

How's you? Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

awwww thanks hun - i need to celebrate with someone - all i got was a text this morning which woke me up!
yeah happy valentines charlotte:nope:

seems alot of EPO but apparently it does the trick - i read a journal of someone who took it and the following month she not only ov'd, she had ewcm, and then conceived the next! :thumbup:

tummy feels strained? you sure the pain isnt more to the side? like ov?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sounds like a plan hunni! If I knew I was oving I would join you!
> 
> Sorry she got you tho hunni :-( ive decided I'll catch when we've got the house sorted! Gonna book some more viewings today!!
> 
> I've got light cramps today, but with my body that could mean anything lol

Thank god I was sick yesterday so I didnt wallow in self pity too much. Oh well..today is a new day. Cycle20 will be my cycle!

How are you doin?

How are all mah ladies doing? ;) Catching up on posts so sorry if i get spammy!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi everyone how u all doing tday.
> Its so hard to catch up these days coz theres loadz to read up on here ha! Also all ur pic's are changing, for some reason I always mix laura and sarah up!
> 
> I'm going to do another opk when I get home tday, I've ad little niggles.in my left side tday which I'm hoping is an egg on the move! Fxd! Im going to bd jus incase wen we get in. :) any news girls?

Haha u do mix us up occasionally!! :D

No news from me chick. Got af and on now to cycle number 20! Boo...but hopefully it will end this cycle on an even number lol. Stress free approach. Hows things with you my dears?


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Have you had a darker opk yet then? I bet that is frustrating! I hope u get a pos one soon hun, I had a pos sat and a neg yest, it was a faint test line. I was hoping to take one just now but iada duff one nothing happened. Dunno wot I'm doing it for mind I'm hopin those niggles are proof that the eggs on its way. What do u think?

If youve hadf your positive on sat then youve ovulated already. The niggling pains are most likely caused by the cyst that forms over the place the egg breaks out from. The cyst controls the hormones during the LP :)


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Ladies...I have an announcement:
> 
> I HAVE AF!!!!!!!! Today is officially CD1!!!! It's light so far but defo there! I have never been so happy to get my period! I now know a few things:
> 
> 1.) I am Oing!
> 2.) I have a LP of at LEAST 11-12 days (I judged O from the day after I last saw EWCM so this is conservative, I could very well have a 13-14 day LP) YAY!
> 3.) I am not pregnant so I can finally just stop wondering! LoL.
> 
> It was the LOOOOOOOONGEST 82 days of my life ladies...I really hope my cycle is normal this month. I don't know if I am cut out for all of the irregular cycles thing after being so regular for 15 years!
> 
> P.S. I am sorry to randomly stop posting, my school work, house work, and work work are kicking my ass!


Its ok teenah we know life is busy...we love it when we get our updates though!

YAYYYYY!!!! Boo that you obviously got af rather than a bfp, but atleast now you know where you stand!

We are cycle buddies! I got af the same day as you! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Just thought if share this with you ladies
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/90f877aa.jpg
> 
> Yesterday's for comparison purposes
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/acb7c4a7.jpg

Ohhh Laura...that looks to me like your surge is on the way again!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt - one more high temp and ff will confirm ov for you :thumbup:
> 
> laura - have you thought about evening primrose oil tablets - they help make LH surges stronger
> 
> teenah - yayyyyyyy well done hun! Had you thought about agnus castus? I took that to help regulate my cycles and it ended a 53 day cycle - im now not taking it anymore as i think im now "regular" - might be worth looking into, i got mine from google (liquid form) - if you want more info, just hola at me
> 
> But in meantime wooooo hoooo the girl done good!!!!

Evening primrose oil is something you need to be careful with. It actually stimulates fatty acids which helps you produce better quality EWCM, but it cal also put your uterus into contractions which is why you have to be sure about the dose and when you stop taking it.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Top test is today's
> 
> I've got some evening primrose oil so I'll use it next cycle.
> 
> Feel really eugh today, like I've got a ball of emotions sitting in my chest, a sort of heavy feeling hanging over me :-( I think AF is due in a week or so now :-(

Only use the evening primrose oil from cd1 till ovulation day. But then, if youre using preseed I dont think the EPO will really be any use.


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol i talk the talk but cant get the prize
> 
> Lets hope you will be soon, its so annoying how some people get pregnant so easy and some take ages isnt it. Me and my fiance deliberated for a month should we, are we ready etc etc. We just stupidly assumed we could fall preg straight away!
> 
> My doc has said that after the pill it takes on average 18 months, thats a long time when your trying isnt it!Click to expand...

The longer you go..the slower it feels too lol. This is cycle20 and it feels like one cycle equals 3 I had in the start lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I don't look anywhere other than this thread now cause it hurts too much too see all the is this positive when the test do clearly is or like you said pinky the this is my first cycle, am I pregnant?!
> 
> We'll get there chicken xxx

Ive given up too. I get upset by the woohoos im pregnant! First cycle! crap. Want to bang my head against the wall.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oh wow i didnt know your mum told them that you guys were ttc - that was norty
> 
> hunny believe me when i say, that your body will suddenly drop that egg and it will be the super-duperist egg ever!!!!
> 
> i think with all your stress that you have along with not ov'ing is causing your body to react
> 
> why cant our bodies understand that if it does what its meant to do - we wouldnt be stressed!!!!!
> 
> I think the next time i read someone say that, im going to find out where they live and slap them!!!
> 
> "boo fucking hoo, came off bc last night and still not fucking preggy!!!"


Agree! Wish it was that bloody simple. Came off mine in June 2009 and still trying to get that egg and sperm to not kill each other lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> yeah i keep saying "what will be will be" but then that little voice in my mind starts shouting its fate telling me its not going to happen
> 
> bloody doctors make me angry but then again they are just "general" practitioners and not FS
> 
> i asked my doc if my age was against me and he said no but when i went for my ultrasound and told her i was ttc she said "oh god your 42 better get a move on" !!! I came out of there crying

It was a bit shitty what she said!! You know though, you aught to get to docs an ask for referral. Not because theres anything wrong, I just mean because youll get extra support and help, maybe even Clomid which works wonders for so many people! I think you 

Ill take any extra help I can get to get that baby :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Kt the only thing that keeps me going is the thought that in dec i had a possible mc and jan i honestly believe that the MAJOR stress caused the egg not to stick
> 
> to me, whether the above is right or not, it helps me stay strong cos then i think i am in with a chance
> 
> i have so many things going against me, thats what makes me strong each month (plus sarah kicking me up the backside)

And keep kicking I shall!

You need to have that in your mind sweetie to keep you going. I do the same with my ectopic. It reminds me that i do make eggs, his sperm does meet it...we can make baby. We just didnt make the right one yet. We will, you will too!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh pinky you make me chuckle :haha:
> 
> Yh I wasn't best pleased but couldn't change it, my mum reckons I talk about all the time and keep 'going on' about TTC, well guess what?! It's cause we want it so fucking much it IS all I think about.
> 
> That's so true, if our bodies did what we wanted we wouldn't be stressed!! There's no way I'll ever go back onto bc or than using condoms until we have all the children we want, I'm not going through this each time!
> 
> Will you let me know where and when and I'll be there to hold your bag! ;-)
> 
> Sweetheart you and I and Sarah and KT and teenah will all get our BFP's and I still think we'll all get them very close together. Probably all in different ways of tracking, not tracking, OPKs, temping, EPO, and nothing but we will get them, I promise you, and I'd not you can slap me ;-) xxx

I think so too...oncve we get the first the rest will follow!

I wouldnt go back on bc either. Me and matt have said that once the first drops its open season for the second lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> You have to stay strong, at least on the outside then when you crumble do it to us cause that's what I do. And it helps no end.
> 
> I do love you ladies :') xx
> 
> Shit I'm getting all soppy!

Loves you too Laura! Im always soppy...get so much love n support from me girls :hugs::friends:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ooooh ive just been reading a thread by someone who took 3000mg a day of EPO and they said that it took a few DAYS before they noticed a difference and now their preggy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you stop the minute you ovulate

I think 3000 is the highest dose though. NOt sure id recommend anyone doing that. Not sure it works that quick either, but each to their own!

Usual dose is 1500mg to 3000mg per day, so id be starting at 1500 till I know how my body is doing.


----------



## Pinky32

ive just eaten the apple crumble that i was meant to have tonight


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh ive just been reading a thread by someone who took 3000mg a day of EPO and they said that it took a few DAYS before they noticed a difference and now their preggy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you stop the minute you ovulate
> 
> I think 3000 is the highest dose though. NOt sure id recommend anyone doing that. Not sure it works that quick either, but each to their own!
> 
> Usual dose is 1500mg to 3000mg per day, so id be starting at 1500 till I know how my body is doing.Click to expand...

i read threads from loads that tried 1500mg and they noticed no difference for months, only when they increased the dosage


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ive just eaten the apple crumble that i was meant to have tonight

naughty girl!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive just eaten the apple crumble that i was meant to have tonight
> 
> naughty girl!Click to expand...

im all snotty and feeling sorry for myself- had to do something


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh ive just been reading a thread by someone who took 3000mg a day of EPO and they said that it took a few DAYS before they noticed a difference and now their preggy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you stop the minute you ovulate
> 
> I think 3000 is the highest dose though. NOt sure id recommend anyone doing that. Not sure it works that quick either, but each to their own!
> 
> Usual dose is 1500mg to 3000mg per day, so id be starting at 1500 till I know how my body is doing.Click to expand...
> 
> i read threads from loads that tried 1500mg and they noticed no difference for months, only when they increased the dosageClick to expand...

Ahhh okies :) Shouldnt make much differenve with laura though since shes using the preseed too. And the epo will only do what the preseed does. Shell be walking like a snail soon! Trails everywhere


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh ive just been reading a thread by someone who took 3000mg a day of EPO and they said that it took a few DAYS before they noticed a difference and now their preggy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you stop the minute you ovulate
> 
> I think 3000 is the highest dose though. NOt sure id recommend anyone doing that. Not sure it works that quick either, but each to their own!
> 
> Usual dose is 1500mg to 3000mg per day, so id be starting at 1500 till I know how my body is doing.Click to expand...
> 
> i read threads from loads that tried 1500mg and they noticed no difference for months, only when they increased the dosageClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh okies :) Shouldnt make much differenve with laura though since shes using the preseed too. And the epo will only do what the preseed does. Shell be walking like a snail soon! Trails everywhereClick to expand...

hmmm if shes using preseed then maybe not the EPO

ive now got visions of snail trail


----------



## Laura2806

Men do know how to make us feel loved don't they! 

I shall make sure I take a shed loa of EPO lol 

Yh def not ov cause more in the middle :-(

Sarah- hope your feeling now hunni! 

FXed it it's coming back lol 

Hmm
Now I'm confused about EPO :-/


----------



## Laura2806

Page 120!

Same here Sarah, nature any air it's course lol 

The one I've got is 300mg! Lol


----------



## Laura2806

:rofl: snail trail!! It's like that already after we've :sex:


----------



## sarahuk

Hmmm.

Are you usin the preseed chick? Cos imo, you are more likely to get better results from the preseed that the EPO. Ive been researching for you since your post and have found out the following:


it only helps with cm for some people, not all, and can take time to actually work, if at all. So stick with the preseed atleast in the meantime if you do take it. The average timescale to see any noticeable difference is around 3 months.
the 3000mg doseage that a lot of people take is not recommended as it can cause problems with the uterus cramping and contracting, and thats even before ov. Additionally, the higher doseage has also been known to DELAY ovulation..fairly sure you want to avoid that!
you need to be very specific about when you ovulate because it causes issues with implantation and maintaning a healthy pregnancy
A lot of people went off the EPO and onto fish oil which apparentrly works just the same with better results. (the omega 3 stuffs is the same as the oil)


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick! Yh still using preseed until I get no line at all on the OPKs, of which I've got about 6 of left! FXed I'll get a completely neg before then tho! 

I shall leave out the EPO I think, I need all the help I can get! Lol 

These pains are easing up now which is good! 

What's everyone got planned for this evening? Xx


----------



## Polly Girl

Bloody hell, feel like poo! She's def making herself known today!

Seems this thread is a little down at the moment - I know I haven't been trying that long at all, and I know it can take donkeys for the little blighters to make 'friends'. :spermy:

My first lot of opk's arrived today - my husband was threatening to wee on them himself - I said why not, at least we'll be able to see if someone's dropping a little eggy or not! He's determined to wee on the internet cheapie preg tests I've ordered as well - again, why not?! He's a science teacher so hopefully understands all the backgrund crap......you'd think anyway!

What's the craic with evening primrose oil then? Is it worth it? I'm currently taking folic acid, iron, vitamin d/calcium and vit c supplements - do you think that's too much? 

Again, chin up peeps - there will be bumps aplenty very soon - pma, visualisation or justs lots of bding will get us there! :sex:

:dust:


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls sorry pinky realised i deleted the ff chart when i changed my ticker. Ive just put it bk on :) 

Hi Sarah thanks for your advice so looks like ff is right with the ov date?


----------



## Pinky32

nice temps :thumbup:


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies!

I hope everyone's doing well! Happy V-day! I've never been so happy to have AF on V-day! LoL. AND my hubby is off of work for once...which would usually bum me out bc I can't indulge in BD action...but since I've waited for this bitch for so long, I am MORE than happy to have her here now! LoL. 

Anyways, I am having a totally sodium snack attack right now with chips. Ugh, I'll hate myself later! But for now...YUM! 

My hubby got me a Kindle Fire for V-day and I love it!

What did you all get?

P.S. WE NEED A DAMN BFP SOON LADIES! LoL. Statistically speaking I am sure that it is bound to happen as our numbers grow on this thread...right?!


----------



## Laura2806

Had to share this with you ladies!! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-23.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Hey teenah! 

Yaya for valentines prezzie! We decided not to buy cause of house hunting! I did get a card and flowers tho and now hunting out some food the bd ;-) lol especially with today's OPK!!! Cxx


----------



## Pinky32

O M F G!!!!!!! Laura thats amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

I know right!!! Would you positive or extremely close? Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

its an "almost" but could be that if you tested again later tonight it could be darker

but thats the darkest youve had - well done!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Hehe I'm dead chuffed  :happydance: 

I intend drinking tonight tho, I might not pee till bed and do another one then! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

well itas brill that its that dark

proud of you xx


----------



## kt1988

wow laura thats def the darkest uv had, i bet ur chuffed! those cramps must av bn ovulation then!!! well done!:thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks ladies ))) I'm quite proud myself  just gott a hope I get that temp rise now! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

dont panic if you dont - your body is getting there and its showing you that its doing what its mean to be doing


----------



## Laura2806

Very true hunni  good timing I reckon ;-)


----------



## Pinky32

its great!!!

mine never used to get that dark


----------



## Laura2806

It is a huge relief to see it so dark, at least I know my body is really trying hard


----------



## annie00

hi... do yall see a 2nd line? my girls on FF sees it after they tweaked it but i dont have that tweaked photo..... im 13dpo

https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6731b09e.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> It is a huge relief to see it so dark, at least I know my body is really trying hard

its brilliant to know your body is trying - and by the looks of that opk, your sooooooooooooo close



annie00 said:


> hi... do yall see a 2nd line? my girls on FF sees it after they tweaked it but i dont have that tweaked photo..... im 13dpo
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6731b09e.jpg

No sorry i cant see anything


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick! Yh still using preseed until I get no line at all on the OPKs, of which I've got about 6 of left! FXed I'll get a completely neg before then tho!
> 
> I shall leave out the EPO I think, I need all the help I can get! Lol
> 
> These pains are easing up now which is good!
> 
> What's everyone got planned for this evening? Xx

Just chillaxing for me since Ive just come out of a headache yesterday and still feeling pretty poo from the af pains! Matt and I are eating chocolate and have been watching some gordon ramsey...yum!

What about you chick?


----------



## sarahuk

Polly Girl said:


> Bloody hell, feel like poo! She's def making herself known today!
> 
> Seems this thread is a little down at the moment - I know I haven't been trying that long at all, and I know it can take donkeys for the little blighters to make 'friends'. :spermy:
> 
> My first lot of opk's arrived today - my husband was threatening to wee on them himself - I said why not, at least we'll be able to see if someone's dropping a little eggy or not! He's determined to wee on the internet cheapie preg tests I've ordered as well - again, why not?! He's a science teacher so hopefully understands all the backgrund crap......you'd think anyway!
> 
> What's the craic with evening primrose oil then? Is it worth it? I'm currently taking folic acid, iron, vitamin d/calcium and vit c supplements - do you think that's too much?
> 
> Again, chin up peeps - there will be bumps aplenty very soon - pma, visualisation or justs lots of bding will get us there! :sex:
> 
> :dust:

Lol at the hubby :)

I hear you on the feeling poo! Atleast it doesnt last long eh? :D

Im not a fan of the EPO. Im all for folic acid and preseed, but I think taking anything that can alter your cycles is something Im nervous of. EPO might help you get ewcm if you dont have it, but at the cost of loosing your normal cycles to random ovulation and stomach cramps doesnt appear to be a healthy switch for me when you can use preseed. Which in a lot of ways is even better than ewcm!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls sorry pinky realised i deleted the ff chart when i changed my ticker. Ive just put it bk on :)
> 
> Hi Sarah thanks for your advice so looks like ff is right with the ov date?

It most likely is yeah :)


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone's doing well! Happy V-day! I've never been so happy to have AF on V-day! LoL. AND my hubby is off of work for once...which would usually bum me out bc I can't indulge in BD action...but since I've waited for this bitch for so long, I am MORE than happy to have her here now! LoL.
> 
> Anyways, I am having a totally sodium snack attack right now with chips. Ugh, I'll hate myself later! But for now...YUM!
> 
> My hubby got me a Kindle Fire for V-day and I love it!
> 
> What did you all get?
> 
> P.S. WE NEED A DAMN BFP SOON LADIES! LoL. Statistically speaking I am sure that it is bound to happen as our numbers grow on this thread...right?!

Happy Vday!

I sure hope we get a bfp soon. We need atleat one in our group dont we?! come on eggy and sperms!!!

Nice gift from the hubby!! Matt and I agreed that we werent going to exhange gifts etc for valentines. Wed rather surprise each other with little tokens randomly when not expected. But I did get a love heart cusion with honey bunny on which is my pet name :) And a cup...but that he gave me early since I was feeling emo that day lol. We also went to the cinema but did that a few days ago because i cant deal with crowds so did it early and in the day time :)

Are you still crocheting? :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Had to share this with you ladies!!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-23.jpg

Laura do another one at 10pm!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> its an "almost" but could be that if you tested again later tonight it could be darker
> 
> but thats the darkest youve had - well done!!!!!!!

Its awesome isnt it?! I bet the 10pm one is the winner :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww thanks ladies ))) I'm quite proud myself  just gott a hope I get that temp rise now! Xx

See...you ovulate! Now youll get your positive opk the next time you pee on it, and youll start getting temp rises soon yay!


----------



## sarahuk

annie00 said:


> hi... do yall see a 2nd line? my girls on FF sees it after they tweaked it but i dont have that tweaked photo..... im 13dpo
> 
> https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/6731b09e.jpg

Im afraid I dont hun, sorry :(


----------



## Laura2806

Yay thanks Sarah, I'll be doing another shortly! So you'll get a pic around 10:20ish ;-) xx

Neither do I annIe sorry x


----------



## Laura2806

Oh an tonight we went to the pub we had our first date at but they were fully booked so ended up getting a KFC and coming home lol then I got a head massage but before I got a foot massage we ended up having :sex: the circumstances meant no preseed but I don't think I needed tonight if you catch my drift ladies!


----------



## annie00

thanks ladies... Its pretty much 50/50 some see it and say is soooo faint and some dont.. So i dont know what to think. :(


----------



## Laura2806

I'd say test in a couple of days chick :thumbup:

So this is the 10pm test, control line is lighter so it's kinda hard to tell, I'm a bit pissed cause will only be able to test first thing tomorrow or at 6pm. All down to temps now! and if no rise then there's always next cycle  
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-24.jpg


----------



## annie00

that doesnt look + just yet..


----------



## Pinky32

like you say, its hard to tell as the control line is lighter in this one

but taking the pic on its own and putting aside the others, i would still say this is an almost as the test line isnt too far off the control

they say not to use FMU but i used to use it or SMU if it just wanted to confirm it but yoiu;ll know by your temp

fingers crossed


----------



## Laura2806

Yh on its own it's an almost, think that's I've gotta take it! 

If I have OVed will my temp rise tomorrow or thurs? 

Hmmmmmm nope, not gonna stress, if it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't  

My avatar is a tat I want, I kinda think it would realt help me to be able see it whenever I needed reassuring! What you think?


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Yh on its own it's an almost, think that's I've gotta take it!
> 
> If I have OVed will my temp rise tomorrow or thurs?
> 
> Hmmmmmm nope, not gonna stress, if it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't
> 
> My avatar is a tat I want, I kinda think it would realt help me to be able see it whenever I needed reassuring! What you think?

the problem is, the average person ov;s overnight so if you were to test again in the morning it might be lighter, if thats the case then temps will go up thurs

regardless of your temps, be really happy that you have just got the darkest opk yet!!!! :happydance:

I like the pic as a tat - i was thinking of getting a tat of a quote that im always saying - "it is what it is"

i must say that line to myself at least 5 times a day


----------



## Laura2806

Think I'll test in the morning and if it's lighter leave it at that, if not test again after work. 

:happydance: today feels different, dunno why but I does lol I shall be closely watching my temps 

I've wanted it for a while, maybe one day I'll actually get it lol i think you should get it hunni


----------



## Pinky32

i agree, if its lighter, no more is needed, temps will confirm

oooh my fingers are tightly crossed for you

yeah i might lol


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chickadee  hehe I'm all excited now! 

I don't know I'd get mine tho, got both my wrists and both feet done, and I'd want it somewhere I could look at whenever I wanted or needed, where would you get yours?


----------



## Pinky32

im a bit old fashioned - i dont like tats that are visible on girls

i have one under my right butt cheek and another on my lower back - i think i would have it written just above or below the one on my lower back


----------



## Laura2806

Just below would be nice  I said if never have one visible all the while, that last till I got my 3rd which is on my left wrist, then I had the inside of my ankle, lil on by my toe then that extended, lil one on wrist then that extended with letters L and S interlocked in  

Anyway bedtime for us, sleep well hun xxxx


----------



## Pinky32

and you - have a good nights sleep with lovely temps in the morning

xx


----------



## Pinky32

ive worn a toe ring for about 15 years now so was thinking of getting a tat of a band around my toe and i love vines on the outside of the foot but im very ticklish and it would be hard just to let the tat man touch my foot


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh an tonight we went to the pub we had our first date at but they were fully booked so ended up getting a KFC and coming home lol then I got a head massage but before I got a foot massage we ended up having :sex: the circumstances meant no preseed but I don't think I needed tonight if you catch my drift ladies!

Haha awwww!! Sounds like it ended up being a lovely night!! And you cant go wrong with kfc!!


----------



## sarahuk

annie00 said:


> thanks ladies... Its pretty much 50/50 some see it and say is soooo faint and some dont.. So i dont know what to think. :(

If theres something there then it should be stronger in the morning so my suggestion is to test again then.

GL!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'd say test in a couple of days chick :thumbup:
> 
> So this is the 10pm test, control line is lighter so it's kinda hard to tell, I'm a bit pissed cause will only be able to test first thing tomorrow or at 6pm. All down to temps now! and if no rise then there's always next cycle
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-24.jpg

Did you drink in the two hours before the test honey? That can dilute the test quite a bit!

It was definitely surging earlier. I think youre on your way here


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> like you say, its hard to tell as the control line is lighter in this one
> 
> but taking the pic on its own and putting aside the others, i would still say this is an almost as the test line isnt too far off the control
> 
> they say not to use FMU but i used to use it or SMU if it just wanted to confirm it but yoiu;ll know by your temp
> 
> fingers crossed

I think FMU is ok, but, its about when you pee it. Because LH is released into the urine later than hcg is (morning for hcg, late morning/early afternoon for LH). So i think youd be more likely to get the surge in the daytimes.

I think Charlotte is right. Its feinter yeah, but you have to compare it in relation to the control...so I think you might get your surge tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh on its own it's an almost, think that's I've gotta take it!
> 
> If I have OVed will my temp rise tomorrow or thurs?
> 
> Hmmmmmm nope, not gonna stress, if it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't
> 
> My avatar is a tat I want, I kinda think it would realt help me to be able see it whenever I needed reassuring! What you think?

I think it would be a lovely tattoo!

I found something interesting about best time to have sex, and also ties in to the ovulation thing:



> Recent research shows that the best time of the day for sex if you wanted to get pregnant was in the early evening between 5 and 7 pm, when sperm counts are up to 35% higher, sperm are livelier, and women are more likely to ovulate. Keep in mind that far more important than the time of day is the time of the womans cycle.

I just warned matt that he better be on alert for the cycle after this one when we are back to tracking (possibly), that his swimmers better have on their armbands at teatime!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Yh on its own it's an almost, think that's I've gotta take it!
> 
> If I have OVed will my temp rise tomorrow or thurs?
> 
> Hmmmmmm nope, not gonna stress, if it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't
> 
> My avatar is a tat I want, I kinda think it would realt help me to be able see it whenever I needed reassuring! What you think?
> 
> the problem is, the average person ov;s overnight so if you were to test again in the morning it might be lighter, if thats the case then temps will go up thurs
> 
> regardless of your temps, be really happy that you have just got the darkest opk yet!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I like the pic as a tat - i was thinking of getting a tat of a quote that im always saying - "it is was it is"
> 
> i must say that line to myself at least 5 times a dayClick to expand...

Charlotte that would make a lovely tattoo! where would you have it?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Think I'll test in the morning and if it's lighter leave it at that, if not test again after work.
> 
> :happydance: today feels different, dunno why but I does lol I shall be closely watching my temps
> 
> I've wanted it for a while, maybe one day I'll actually get it lol i think you should get it hunni

I think its happening honey. Maybe this time tomorrow your egg will be in play!!! EEEK! GEt the preseed ready!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chickadee  hehe I'm all excited now!
> 
> I don't know I'd get mine tho, got both my wrists and both feet done, and I'd want it somewhere I could look at whenever I wanted or needed, where would you get yours?

Inner elbow...with the petals blowing up and around your arm twisting around :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im a bit old fashioned - i dont like tats that are visible on girls
> 
> i have one under my right butt cheek and another on my lower back - i think i would have it written just above or below the one on my lower back

Oh god youd hate me then...I have a tattoo of black roses and leaves stretching all the way from half way down my index finger, all across the top of my hand, over my wrist and then it twists and continues down the side of my arm to my elbow!! 

EEK...charlottes gunna spank meh :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ive worn a toe ring for about 15 years now so was thinking of getting a tat of a band around my toe and i love vines on the outside of the foot but im very ticklish and it would be hard just to let the tat man touch my foot

Wouldnt be easy being tickliesh..but then when a mans coming towards you with a badass needle...theres no amount of feathers thats gunna get you squirming!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Yh on its own it's an almost, think that's I've gotta take it!
> 
> If I have OVed will my temp rise tomorrow or thurs?
> 
> Hmmmmmm nope, not gonna stress, if it happens it happens if it doesn't it doesn't
> 
> My avatar is a tat I want, I kinda think it would realt help me to be able see it whenever I needed reassuring! What you think?
> 
> the problem is, the average person ov;s overnight so if you were to test again in the morning it might be lighter, if thats the case then temps will go up thurs
> 
> regardless of your temps, be really happy that you have just got the darkest opk yet!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I like the pic as a tat - i was thinking of getting a tat of a quote that im always saying - "it is what it is"
> 
> i must say that line to myself at least 5 times a dayClick to expand...
> 
> Charlotte that would make a lovely tattoo! where would you have it?Click to expand...

i found that saying got me thru my accident, the operation, being told i will never straighten my arm again, being told i will never get full use of my arm, getting thru possible mc, getting thru failing to stick an egg each month, being told i now have arthritis due to accident etc - its really got me thru a lot 


sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im a bit old fashioned - i dont like tats that are visible on girls
> 
> i have one under my right butt cheek and another on my lower back - i think i would have it written just above or below the one on my lower back
> 
> Oh god youd hate me then...I have a tattoo of black roses and leaves stretching all the way from half way down my index finger, all across the top of my hand, over my wrist and then it twists and continues down the side of my arm to my elbow!!
> 
> EEK...charlottes gunna spank meh :cry:Click to expand...

i dont hate you - ive seen your tat and no im not keen on it but each to their own - "it is what it is"


----------



## sarahuk

It is indeed!!!

You should definitely get it done then! Its very personal and it will always be something you could look at and know how strong youve been and how strong you are :) x


----------



## Pinky32

the one on my back is "69" with vines around it

the year i was born
the symbol of cancer

im thinking of getting "it is what it is" underneath it

maybe for my birthday when i officialy stop ttc


----------



## annie00

https://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/?action=view&current=77fd5ac0.jpg

Tweaked photo of preggo test!!!!


----------



## annie00

https://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x423/lauracpig/?action=view&current=1cc5f168.jpg 

Another pic of tweaked photo


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> the one on my back is "69" with vines around it
> 
> the year i was born
> the symbol of cancer
> 
> im thinking of getting "it is what it is" underneath it
> 
> maybe for my birthday when i officialy stop ttc

im putting on my lala ears for the stopping part!!

Was that the only reason for the 69 you nauuuuughty lady!


----------



## sarahuk

Im not entirely sure hun. I was looking at a test that lokoed a lot like yours (mine) last week and I read a lot about tweaking and is highly unreliable because all it does is show up dye OR an indent. Its Impossible to tell if it has colour or not. There looks like a hint of something on the first pic but due to the fact that its not complete, it does shout evap at me.

At 14dpo you should get something fairly conclusive in the morning though. GL :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the one on my back is "69" with vines around it
> 
> the year i was born
> the symbol of cancer
> 
> im thinking of getting "it is what it is" underneath it
> 
> maybe for my birthday when i officialy stop ttc
> 
> im putting on my lala ears for the stopping part!!
> 
> Was that the only reason for the 69 you nauuuuughty lady!Click to expand...

its amazing how many pple have dirty minds and think of sex!!!!! you included!

like i say, i was born 1969 and its the sympbol of cancer - i was born in july and cancerian

now get your filthy mind out the gutter


----------



## sarahuk

I cant...it likes it there :(


----------



## Pinky32

i bet!

its been there long enough


----------



## annie00

Thanks Sarah!! I'm just gonna disregard that test n wait on af tomorrow


----------



## Pinky32

sorry annie - i "think" there might be something on pic 1 but not on pic 2 so i would say its more like an evap

try again in morning - fingers crossed


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky I shall find some pics of mine, the ones on my feet are my fave


----------



## Laura2806

Gotta love KFC lol we topped it all off with my big fat gypsy wedding! 

Yh I did drink so I guess that could be it, this mornings is about the same, I'll post a piccie when ive caught up :thumbup: 

Lmao that's when we have dinner!! It's a tad obvious to do it between those times here lol be alright once got our own place tho! 

Presses by the bed ready and waiting lol the only thing is Simon prefers spontaneous sex rather then we get into bed we have sex we go to sleep, I think that's why his sex drive isn't so high here as it used to be, it's harder to be spontaneous, 

Hmmmm I'll have a think lol


----------



## Laura2806

Ooooo pinky that would look lovely  

Lmao I thought of sex too!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Annie I def think you should wait a day or two like Sarah said, not for AF but for that def positive test ;-) x


----------



## Laura2806

So here's the test! I've got 2 more OPKs so I think do one more tonight and maybe tomorrow morning too. 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/a5f686d6.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

OMG that is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo close and if this was taken with FMU that would hsave diluted it a bit too as afternoon is better for OPKs

how exciting!!!!!!!!

oooh yes can i have a pic of foot tat please

p.s. you have a norty mind too - your in the gutter with sarah

my dad hates tats so when he saw the tat on my back he went mental (at my sisters 40th birthday party she was having) reduced me to tears n everything

no-one else in my family has tats so im the black sheep


----------



## sarahuk

annie00 said:


> Thanks Sarah!! I'm just gonna disregard that test n wait on af tomorrow

How are things looking today Annie?


----------



## sarahuk

My mum got one when she was 62 :haha: She was so happy and proud of herself bless!

Laura your getting so close now!! I think today would have been possibly a positive on the ready. Dont test in the mornings chick. Test about 2pm, and try and limit liquid intke for the two hours before.

Eek...your egg is coming out to play!

How is everyone doin today?

Im knackered.com. BUT...soooo happy to wake up in the mornings and not have to worry about temping or anything! Its such a stress free thing now.

So after 19 cycles of :sex: for baby making..thinking of taking matt to pulse and cocktails and take a look around...what u think? :shy:


----------



## Laura2806

FXed tonight's will be the night!! 

This was the first one I had done
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/Tattoos/n541612620_707387_2721.jpg
And this is the second, I had the ladybird first then had it extended 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-25.jpg

My dad doesn't like them neither lol other than my uncle I'm the ony one too lol


----------



## Laura2806

I can't test till 6pm :-( at work till then.


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> FXed tonight's will be the night!!
> 
> This was the first one I had done
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/Tattoos/n541612620_707387_2721.jpg
> And this is the second, I had the ladybird first then had it extended
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-25.jpg
> 
> My dad doesn't like them neither lol other than my uncle I'm the ony one too lol

OMg their huge! I was thinking of a littler one along the side of my foot so that if i was wearing work shoes you wouldnt see it



Laura2806 said:


> I can't test till 6pm :-( at work till then.

dont drink from 4pm onwards and test when you get home


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> My mum got one when she was 62 :haha: She was so happy and proud of herself bless!
> 
> Laura your getting so close now!! I think today would have been possibly a positive on the ready. Dont test in the mornings chick. Test about 2pm, and try and limit liquid intke for the two hours before.
> 
> Eek...your egg is coming out to play!
> 
> How is everyone doin today?
> 
> Im knackered.com. BUT...soooo happy to wake up in the mornings and not have to worry about temping or anything! Its such a stress free thing now.
> 
> So after 19 cycles of :sex: for baby making..thinking of taking matt to pulse and cocktails and take a look around...what u think? :shy:

whats pulse and cocktails???????????


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I love mine! Especially when ive got gorgeous open shoes on  

I don't normally drink in the aft at all so it'll be nice and strong by the time I get in :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

thats what we want, strong LH levels wooo hoooo 

oh i bet they look lovely with open toed shoes on

just think im abit old now to keep geting new tats - the only one i would DEF have is my babies name and d.o.b.


----------



## Laura2806

Never too old! My mum had other first one at 47! 

They do look nice  its a criteria for buyin shoes lol if they don't look good with my tats I don't buy them lol


----------



## Pinky32

Haha

well IF i get preggy, then theres a def tat coming and will also get foot done at same time


----------



## sarahuk

Get the tattooos!!!!

Laura..loving the foot work! I want some on my feet too but havent decided what yet!

How is everyone doing today?

Oh and that shop is a sex shop Pinky :D


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhh ok :thumbup:

id love to work in a sex shop - be like being in heaven


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks  I googled pics of foot tats and printed the ones I liked and put them on my wall then just kept looking at them and taking down the ones I weren't too keen on until I only had one left  the other I just walked into my the shop and said will you design me something and viola! 

I can't believe yOur taking him to a sex shop! Lol I took Simon to Ann summers once and he didn't know where to look! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

my oh loves using toys


----------



## Laura2806

I wish Simon did lol we used one once, mind you it's not easy being at mums lol


----------



## Pinky32

hes just discovered hes got a g spot :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I wish Simon did lol we used one once, mind you it's not easy being at mums lol

loleven the quiet ones are noisy


----------



## Laura2806

Haha no wonder he loves them lol

They are aren't they! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ahhhhhh ok :thumbup:
> 
> id love to work in a sex shop - be like being in heaven

And think about the staff discount!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks  I googled pics of foot tats and printed the ones I liked and put them on my wall then just kept looking at them and taking down the ones I weren't too keen on until I only had one left  the other I just walked into my the shop and said will you design me something and viola!
> 
> I can't believe yOur taking him to a sex shop! Lol I took Simon to Ann summers once and he didn't know where to look! Lol

Good idea with the tattoos...so important to be sure. Its easy to just rush and regret later!

Oh bless him! I guess I wont have that problem, my swede isnt so shy lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> hes just discovered hes got a g spot :rofl:

When you mentioned about the sex toys i thought u meant him using on you...now I know better...hahaha!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha fair play to him! Simons not shy when hes in his comfort zone, I think when it comes to sex toys because he's never really used, to my knowledge! He's not too sure about thing lol


----------



## Laura2806

Looks like its all down to temps now ladies, reckon my surge is on its way out xx
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-26.jpg


----------



## teenah99

Pinky32 said:


> hes just discovered hes got a g spot :rofl:

DH too! Need I say more?! Personally I am a fan of toys, for him and her. Tehehehehehehe


----------



## teenah99

On the topic of tattoos:

I have an appointment on the 22nd to finish my sleeve on my left arm! Getting a custom piece comprised of lotus flowers.

On the topic of foot tattoos:

I have both of mine done. The entire top with elements that curl out touching a bit of my ankle...all I have to say is: WORSE PAIN EVER! 

On the topic of being me right now:

LAME! Feeling FAT, FAT, FAT, and annoyed with work and people in general. Also, have a major case of face breakout, which makes me feel hideous. Not to mention that I have to fly to California in March, which is going to cost an arm and a leg, and then we are going to New York to see the New York Yankees play at Yankee Stadium for the first time during the new baseball season, which again is going to kill my pocketbook - I'm really excited about the trip to New York, but I HATE the fact that I need to loose a ton of weight to really enjoy myself, bc I am getting so fat!


----------



## Laura2806

Foot tats do hurt don't they lol worth it tho  

I know the feeling hunni!! Starting a new diet next week, the dukan diet. According to the website I could loose 4st by August!! I wanna loose 1.5st by end of march 

The trips sound good chick, the furthest we're going is newcastle for my brothers wedding!!! Lol 

I want my tat now!! Lol since having my first the longest I've gone is 12months between them, averaging at 6months hehe


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - dont be down about OPK - you got the darkest ever ever ever yesterday - be chuffed about that hun

Teenah - I bet what your calling "fat" is what i call "omg you skinny cow, your whole body weighs what my one leg does" :rofl:

My OH will play for hours on me but wont let me use them on him but he will :winkwink:

Whats the gist of the diet laura? I want an easy diet where i just wake up skinny, no effort, no excercise, no expensive food fads


----------



## Laura2806

If my temp rises by just .08 a day for 3days I get crosshairs so FXed! 

It's pretty much protein only, looks dead easy and no calorie counting, just a list of 100 foods that you can eat as much as you want of! Developed by a doctor. I googled if it's safe whilst TTC/pregnant and it actually is! Also said that many women conceive whilst on the diet so can't be bad lol No excersise needed neither ;-) theres an app with recipes on it too and they look really nice :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

wooo hoooo you can do .08 :thumbup:

ooooh im googling the diet now


----------



## Laura2806

Hope so hunni 

I've got the book coming soon, a lad I went to school with lost 6lb in 5days on it!


----------



## Pinky32

omg i just googled it and they want £214.06 !!!!!!!!


----------



## annie00

update.. i just tested with 2mu and with a wondfo.. this pic is taking at excatly 5 min mark... i see a line!
https://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k536/alexannie88/dc1de606.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> If my temp rises by just .08 a day for 3days I get crosshairs so FXed!
> 
> It's pretty much protein only, looks dead easy and no calorie counting, just a list of 100 foods that you can eat as much as you want of! Developed by a doctor. I googled if it's safe whilst TTC/pregnant and it actually is! Also said that many women conceive whilst on the diet so can't be bad lol No excersise needed neither ;-) theres an app with recipes on it too and they look really nice :thumbup:

Be really careful with this diet, I did think about it and my doctor advised me against it. Its also not as safe as you think in pregnancy as it can seriously cut down the growth of the baby.



> It may, however, all be too good to be true. Some have claimed that the diet, invented by the French nutritionist Dr Pierre Dukan, is not only ineffective but can damage dieters' health.
> 
> A survey of nearly 5,000 "Dukanians" found that 80% regained all the weight they had lost within three years, and experts who analysed the results of the survey claimed the diet was a public health risk.
> 
> Dr Boris Hansel, a metabolism and cardiovascular system specialist at the Pitié-Salpêtrière hospital, in Paris, said: "The diet is not a long-term success because it does not meet our body's needs.
> 
> "There are real risks  infertility, sleep apnoea, high blood pressure, type-two diabetes, liver disease or cardiovascular problems. Following this diet is not harmless; it could cause real health problems," he told Le Parisien newspaper.
> 
> "Our inquiry is preliminary and shows the need for a real scientific study. The Dukan diet has to be evaluated because it poses a public health problem."
> 
> Doctors claim Dukan's latest advice to pregnant women to follow his diet "as early as possible and throughout the pregnancy" put their unborn baby at risk.
> 
> Irene Margaritis, spokeswoman for the French food standards authority, said a pregnant woman who dieted risked slowing down the growth of her baby.
> 
> She criticised Dukan's recommendation that mothers-to-be eat plenty of oily fish, seafood (including crustaceans) and offal, which is rich in vitamin A, an excess of which can cause malformations.
> 
> Dukan, whose 20 books have been published in 14 languages and sold millions of copies around the world, is the biggest selling author in France. He rejected the criticism, saying his diet was normal and healthy, and helped those following it to avoid what he considered the real health risk: being fat.
> 
> "We doctors have weighed up the risks and the benefits. I consider that the real risk is an excess of weight and obesity. Every day there are people who die from this and I am trying to fight against it," he told Le Parisien.
> 
> He added: "If a mother is obese during her pregnancy she will have a child at risk of diabetes or being overweight."


----------



## sarahuk

Its very hard to tell with that picture annie, but what appears to me is a shadow thats incredibly hard to see..and also doesnt really look like it has much colour to me.

I think at your stage 14dpo you would be better off testing with a solid brand, you would be expecting to see decent lines by now :)

xx


----------



## Pinky32

ive been thinking - i NEED to ov on monday - that will still only make me 10DPO when im due for my op :cry:


----------



## Laura2806

Hmmm I might do it until I get a BFP then just watch my weight. 

Annie hunni I don't see anything :-( 

Relax pinky, don't stress else it'll delay ov, remember what you've been telling me ;-) FXed you ov. When's you op again? Xx


----------



## annie00

yea thats what im thinkin to.. Im thinking at 14 dpo if i was preggo i would be seeing a solid pink 2nd line.. so im just gonna wait for af.


----------



## Laura2806

Don't give up hope chicken ;-) xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hes just discovered hes got a g spot :rofl:
> 
> When you mentioned about the sex toys i thought u meant him using on you...now I know better...hahaha!Click to expand...




Laura2806 said:


> Hmmm I might do it until I get a BFP then just watch my weight.
> 
> Annie hunni I don't see anything :-(
> 
> Relax pinky, don't stress else it'll delay ov, remember what you've been telling me ;-) FXed you ov. When's you op again? Xx

its friday 3rd march :wacko:


----------



## Laura2806

Would you put it back if you thought you were preggers?


----------



## Pinky32

it took me 5 months for them to take me seruously that i was in pain - i would postpone if i knew i was preggy but not if i just think

each month i "think" i am and each month i get af


----------



## Laura2806

Thats true chick, and don't forget 'it is what it is' ;-)


----------



## Pinky32

haha

you cant quote my own quote to me lol

ive read about loads of pple having emergency ops when their early pregnant and they were all fine


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls had to come on bnb tnite to share my anger, ive just been watching the worst two programmes that i couldve chosen when ttc. The Jeremy Kyle Show and One Born Every Minute, *love* them both but it annoyed me tnite, jeremy kyle had two girls who have a baby which were concieved on a one night stand???? how does that happen when some people who really want a baby take forever! Also One born every minute..... awwww! i want one! On tonights there were twins, ive always thought i would be extra special to have twins! its not fair issit!


Im reeeeaaaallllyyyyy hoping this is my month girls please keep everything crossed for me. Thank You!


----------



## Pinky32

one of my bnb girls asked me to look at her friends chart who had just come off bcp and wanted to ttc
i did, i gave advise, i helped where i could etc
just been told that she got pregnant first month and is now moaning as she doesnt really want a baby!
WTF!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ive been thinking - i NEED to ov on monday - that will still only make me 10DPO when im due for my op :cry:

Dont worry hun..if you catch the egg this cycle it should still be fine. I googled it and people have surgeries when pregnant, even at that early stage and everything was fine


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls had to come on bnb tnite to share my anger, ive just been watching the worst two programmes that i couldve chosen when ttc. The Jeremy Kyle Show and One Born Every Minute, *love* them both but it annoyed me tnite, jeremy kyle had two girls who have a baby which were concieved on a one night stand???? how does that happen when some people who really want a baby take forever! Also One born every minute..... awwww! i want one! On tonights there were twins, ive always thought i would be extra special to have twins! its not fair issit!
> 
> 
> Im reeeeaaaallllyyyyy hoping this is my month girls please keep everything crossed for me. Thank You!

Crossing honey!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> one of my bnb girls asked me to look at her friends chart who had just come off bcp and wanted to ttc
> i did, i gave advise, i helped where i could etc
> just been told that she got pregnant first month and is now moaning as she doesnt really want a baby!
> WTF!

This is why i bury my head in the sand and just talk to a couple of people lol


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive been thinking - i NEED to ov on monday - that will still only make me 10DPO when im due for my op :cry:
> 
> Dont worry hun..if you catch the egg this cycle it should still be fine. I googled it and people have surgeries when pregnant, even at that early stage and everything was fineClick to expand...

i think its the scans thats more concern


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> one of my bnb girls asked me to look at her friends chart who had just come off bcp and wanted to ttc
> i did, i gave advise, i helped where i could etc
> just been told that she got pregnant first month and is now moaning as she doesnt really want a baby!
> WTF!

How ridiculous, its so frustrating isn't it.


----------



## Pinky32

its something im hearing more and more

pple getting preggy quickly and then not wanting it - problem is, most of us ttc dont tell anyone so they have no idea their telling the wrong person!


----------



## Laura2806

FXed for KT, I won't be getting a BFP this month, well I highly highly doubt I will, I can't even manage a temp rise 2days running let alone an effing BFP :cry: that's three time now this month that my body has tried and failed! 

I love obem, gives me hope for just an hour, this morning all that hope has gone. 

Gl to everyone else.


----------



## Laura2806

I just live how fucking clicks this place is!!!!! Stupid little batch needs to sort herself out and stop being so stuck up!!!! I actually got in the car and screamed after work last night!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> FXed for KT, I won't be getting a BFP this month, well I highly highly doubt I will, I can't even manage a temp rise 2days running let alone an effing BFP :cry: that's three time now this month that my body has tried and failed!
> 
> I love obem, gives me hope for just an hour, this morning all that hope has gone.
> 
> Gl to everyone else.

hmmm thats a lovely temp dip you have there - could it be that your on your way to a nice high rise?

Your body has tried 3 times so far to ov hun, thats brilliant news! Its 3 times more than last month

I think stress is a major factor as to why its not happened yet but i still have faith that it will happen :hugs:



Laura2806 said:


> I just live how fucking clicks this place is!!!!! Stupid little batch needs to sort herself out and stop being so stuck up!!!! I actually got in the car and screamed after work last night!!!!

Errrrr who?


----------



## Laura2806

Today I'm really really stressed!! I can't wait to get a house and new job!! 

I just want to cry! 

The silly little cow I work with lol just realised all the spelling mistakes in my rant lol I had to get it out lol


----------



## teenah99

Laura - no worries doll, I really hope that you can get ur new home and eliminate some stress from your life. Like I said before, I really think that this last cycle was influenced by stress. 

Sarah - I need crochet updates lady! How did the bag holder come out? Any other new projects?

Pinky - Fuck I hate people who get preggers without even trying or really wanting a baby. I'm sandwiched between BOTH of my sisters being pregnant right now. One is doesn't stop talking about how mad she is about it and how she doesn't need "this" right now.

KT - I hope that this is your cycle, we need a BFP! Just stay calm and enjoy the BD sessions.

Status update:

CD 4, yay! I am only "spotting" right now...or at least that's what I put on my FF, it's actually almost gone. My plan this cycle is to chill and wait to see EWCM, without doing internal checks. This last REAL O all I had to do was wipe after a BM and there it was!!! And within 12-14 days I started my AF. Sooooo...I'm going to try to chill and only track EWCM, no temps, no opks (HATE THEM).


----------



## kt1988

teenah99 said:


> Laura - no worries doll, I really hope that you can get ur new home and eliminate some stress from your life. Like I said before, I really think that this last cycle was influenced by stress.
> 
> Sarah - I need crochet updates lady! How did the bag holder come out? Any other new projects?
> 
> Pinky - Fuck I hate people who get preggers without even trying or really wanting a baby. I'm sandwiched between BOTH of my sisters being pregnant right now. One is doesn't stop talking about how mad she is about it and how she doesn't need "this" right now.
> 
> KT - I hope that this is your cycle, we need a BFP! Just stay calm and enjoy the BD sessions.
> 
> Status update:
> 
> CD 4, yay! I am only "spotting" right now...or at least that's what I put on my FF, it's actually almost gone. My plan this cycle is to chill and wait to see EWCM, without doing internal checks. This last REAL O all I had to do was wipe after a BM and there it was!!! And within 12-14 days I started my AF. Sooooo...I'm going to try to chill and only track EWCM, no temps, no opks (HATE THEM).

Thanks Teenah, Im pretty calm but sooo hoping its my month, im not sure what to look for for the rest of the month so im going to refrain from symptom spotting and just wait for af or hopefully bfp who knows?:)


----------



## Pinky32

laura - have you got any appt this weekend for house hunting?

teenah - everyone iknow is taking the relaxed approach this cycle - must be something in the air! Im not going to use OPKs either as ive only ever had one true positive 

KT - good chart!!! 

fingers crossed for us all this cycle


----------



## Laura2806

Yh got one booked for 12pm sat, want to get some more booked up too so FXed we we'll have more by the weekend! 

I'll be up and out ealry both sat and sun as we've got a big judo train ses/comp and me and min always do the booking in. Then nice chilled sat aft before the big fight watching on Sunday where all the dan grades have a good bash at each other  love it! 

I'm sooooo yltempted to get inked to cheer me up too lol doubt I'm allowed to tho :-(

What's everyone's plans for this weekend? 

FXed KT!


----------



## Pinky32

where do you want the ink?

oooooh you never know, this weekend could be the weekend you find your dream home


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and before I go pee, I've got one OPK left, do we think I should use it tonight? Xx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm still not sure lol Might have it on inside of my ankle going up my leg a lil bit, I've got a sunflower on the inside of my other ankle do its make it even :rofl: 

I so hope so hunni! I'll have to post links of the houses we like and get your professional opinion lol


----------



## Pinky32

yeah why not - you have a lovely temp dip so could be good news but dont get upset if its faint

lol @ balancing your ankles out

ooooh yes please - been an estate agent for 20 years so i love looking at props


----------



## Laura2806

I'd be quite excited if its really faint lol should I expect a rise tomorrow? I fancy baking something tonight lol sex is off the cards tonight we're both in a cuddling mood  

This is the one opposite mums, just went to get the link and saw its sold!! Whatever will be will be ey! 
https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/...,b77-for-offers-over-gbp-120,000-ref-1620071/


----------



## Laura2806

We have faintness!! Lol 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-27.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

Wooooo Hooooo look at that line!!!! I wouldnt be surprised if you get a temp rise in the morning

That house looks nice - being under offer shows you that when you see a house you like, you have to go for it

you should make a list of what your looking for in order or importance - like a checklist

when you view a prop take the list with you, make notes as its easy not to notice/remember things


----------



## Laura2806

:thumbup: thanks hunni  made a list but didn't take it lol I shall def take it sat ;-)

I so so hope I get a temp rise, it'll make my week  lol


----------



## Pinky32

i hope you do too xx


----------



## Laura2806

How you doin anyway chick? How's things?


----------



## Pinky32

im ok thanks, finished af, waiting for signs of ov coming then the monthly ritual of panicing of getting OH here at the right time

this stinker of a cold isnt going though - went straight to my sinuses and has just made me feel like crap


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no don't you just hate colds! I hope it goes soon chick then you can get jiggy and fertilise that super egg your gonna pop out! Lol

We're all having a pretty shit time ATM in need of some good news all round I think xx


----------



## Pinky32

im at the super snotty stage - blowing my nose till my head hurts or spitting it out yuk!!!

i only get once chance to get jiggy each fertile period and need as much notice as possible but the good news is my operation isnt onthe 3rd like i thought - its on the 9th which gives me plenty of DPO time


----------



## Laura2806

Nice!! 

That's good then chick gives you a bit more time  

I'm off to bed now hun, knackered!! Lol sleep well xx


----------



## Pinky32

have a good sleep hun xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, 

Thanks pinky, i dont really know what to look for now ive got a rise in temp. 

Im very happy today, me and my fiance booked our wedding :)


----------



## Pinky32

you dont look for anything hun, but a nice rise is good :thumbup:

wooooo hooooo congratultations!!!!! when????????

ive got a ladybird crawling over my laptop screen


----------



## kt1988

Thank You, Its Winter 2013, a while yet but working out the finances were going to need it hehe! Hopefully well have a little page boy or flower girl by then!!


----------



## Pinky32

ooooooh lovely

oh god how cute WILL ~(not if) that be!!!

near home?


----------



## kt1988

Yes only 20 miles, its a beautiful place. Thanks hun, ive got to hope that i will have a little one by then, how cute would that be.:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

ooh hun the baby will be just over a year old - sooooo cute


----------



## kt1988

Ive got 9 days until i can test i hope were pregnant! the baby would be a lovely age wouldnt it.


----------



## Pinky32

my fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## kt1988

Thank you nite hun x


----------



## Pinky32

nite - sleep well x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive been thinking - i NEED to ov on monday - that will still only make me 10DPO when im due for my op :cry:
> 
> Dont worry hun..if you catch the egg this cycle it should still be fine. I googled it and people have surgeries when pregnant, even at that early stage and everything was fineClick to expand...
> 
> i think its the scans thats more concernClick to expand...

Hmm...good point!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> FXed for KT, I won't be getting a BFP this month, well I highly highly doubt I will, I can't even manage a temp rise 2days running let alone an effing BFP :cry: that's three time now this month that my body has tried and failed!
> 
> I love obem, gives me hope for just an hour, this morning all that hope has gone.
> 
> Gl to everyone else.

Dont give up honey...youve had a nice dip and watery cm which means you could be about to see something happen tomorrow. I normally go that way the day before ovulation. Try and see it day for day honey, dont think about the rest of the month thats gone xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yay congrats KT! We plan to get married next summer so we can have our little one there too! Can't start planning until we're in the house tho. 

Lil bit of a rise today ladies! It's a good start! 

Thank fook it's Friday!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

what do you mean little rise??????????????

thats a lovely temp dip and rise woooooo hooooooo


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Laura - no worries doll, I really hope that you can get ur new home and eliminate some stress from your life. Like I said before, I really think that this last cycle was influenced by stress.
> 
> Sarah - I need crochet updates lady! How did the bag holder come out? Any other new projects?
> 
> Pinky - Fuck I hate people who get preggers without even trying or really wanting a baby. I'm sandwiched between BOTH of my sisters being pregnant right now. One is doesn't stop talking about how mad she is about it and how she doesn't need "this" right now.
> 
> KT - I hope that this is your cycle, we need a BFP! Just stay calm and enjoy the BD sessions.
> 
> Status update:
> 
> CD 4, yay! I am only "spotting" right now...or at least that's what I put on my FF, it's actually almost gone. My plan this cycle is to chill and wait to see EWCM, without doing internal checks. This last REAL O all I had to do was wipe after a BM and there it was!!! And within 12-14 days I started my AF. Sooooo...I'm going to try to chill and only track EWCM, no temps, no opks (HATE THEM).

Hey chick!

The bag holder came out great! My mom was super happy with it and got a tear in her eye (bless!). Ive been put on strict instruction to make something for myself since i havent since i started lol...but I cant help myself. Im now working on a blanket for a friend whos pregnant. Its a double bed sized one so that she can wrap up in it for the cold nights when feeding the LO when it comes. 

Are you working on anything atm?

Good news about the af coming to an end! I think youre doing the right thing...you had such a stressful cycle that im not surprised you want to just go with the flow for this next one...im joining you!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> teenah99 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - no worries doll, I really hope that you can get ur new home and eliminate some stress from your life. Like I said before, I really think that this last cycle was influenced by stress.
> 
> Sarah - I need crochet updates lady! How did the bag holder come out? Any other new projects?
> 
> Pinky - Fuck I hate people who get preggers without even trying or really wanting a baby. I'm sandwiched between BOTH of my sisters being pregnant right now. One is doesn't stop talking about how mad she is about it and how she doesn't need "this" right now.
> 
> KT - I hope that this is your cycle, we need a BFP! Just stay calm and enjoy the BD sessions.
> 
> Status update:
> 
> CD 4, yay! I am only "spotting" right now...or at least that's what I put on my FF, it's actually almost gone. My plan this cycle is to chill and wait to see EWCM, without doing internal checks. This last REAL O all I had to do was wipe after a BM and there it was!!! And within 12-14 days I started my AF. Sooooo...I'm going to try to chill and only track EWCM, no temps, no opks (HATE THEM).
> 
> Thanks Teenah, Im pretty calm but sooo hoping its my month, im not sure what to look for for the rest of the month so im going to refrain from symptom spotting and just wait for af or hopefully bfp who knows?:)Click to expand...

To be completely honest, there isnt much you CAN look for :) Your temps will stay elevated now until af (although not necessarily since mostly mine dont decline lol). And symptoms wise youve just as much chance at a bfp by having zero versus a million. Id just ride out the next week and see where things go honey!

x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> laura - have you got any appt this weekend for house hunting?
> 
> teenah - everyone iknow is taking the relaxed approach this cycle - must be something in the air! Im not going to use OPKs either as ive only ever had one true positive
> 
> KT - good chart!!!
> 
> fingers crossed for us all this cycle

Ohhh honey!!! Just looking for the "snot" as you so nicely like to describe it? :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh got one booked for 12pm sat, want to get some more booked up too so FXed we we'll have more by the weekend!
> 
> I'll be up and out ealry both sat and sun as we've got a big judo train ses/comp and me and min always do the booking in. Then nice chilled sat aft before the big fight watching on Sunday where all the dan grades have a good bash at each other  love it!
> 
> I'm sooooo yltempted to get inked to cheer me up too lol doubt I'm allowed to tho :-(
> 
> What's everyone's plans for this weekend?
> 
> FXed KT!

Great news on the house bookings! You need loads so you can find your dream asap! Did yiu decide to offer on any of the ones youve seen so far?

Oh...do you just enjoy watching Judo or do you do it too chick?

I want to get inked too! All this tattoo talk we had made me want one!

As for me...quiet weekend. Im still numb in the face after my hospital run. Rather fed up with it now since I keep getting that awful feel of electric current running through the numb spots. Got a doctors appointmen today though and hoping they can give me something for the symptoms.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'd be quite excited if its really faint lol should I expect a rise tomorrow? I fancy baking something tonight lol sex is off the cards tonight we're both in a cuddling mood
> 
> This is the one opposite mums, just went to get the link and saw its sold!! Whatever will be will be ey!
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/...,b77-for-offers-over-gbp-120,000-ref-1620071/

Oh Laura...thats such a massive shame that house is gorgeous!! Me wants!!

I see you had a rise today too! Thats great news! Crossing fingers and toes for another one tomorrow! 

Cuddling is way better :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks pinky, i dont really know what to look for now ive got a rise in temp.
> 
> Im very happy today, me and my fiance booked our wedding :)

Oh thats fantastic news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yay congrats KT! We plan to get married next summer so we can have our little one there too! Can't start planning until we're in the house tho.
> 
> Lil bit of a rise today ladies! It's a good start!
> 
> Thank fook it's Friday!!!!

YAY TGIF!!!

And big :happydance: for the temp rise!!

I told matt as soon as i find out im up the duff he has to get me wed lol


----------



## Laura2806

Haha oh crap I've just read the replies and forgot half of them!! Lmao!!

Another viewing booked up!! 

I used to do judo but stopped about 15 cause like everything I got bored lol still love to watch it tho, really gets the adrenaline pumping! Last year there was also there who was about 6months pregnant, walking aroun in her judo kit wanting to get on the mat! Surprisingly enough they said no lol


----------



## Pinky32

so how many props you seeing tomoz laura?


----------



## Laura2806

2 think  dead excited!! We're of out to celebrate tonight hehe got a sneaky sex ses in first tho do by hung over or drunk spermies hehe


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh let us know how you get on with the viewings

yayyyyyyyyy good girl :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

cold update - i blew my nose this afternoon and cant believe how much thick snot came out!!! Sorry girls

wish my ewcm was that thick :rofl:

the good news is, ive not blown my nose since woooooo hoooooo


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks pinky, i dont really know what to look for now ive got a rise in temp.
> 
> Im very happy today, me and my fiance booked our wedding :)
> 
> Oh thats fantastic news! Congratulations!!!Click to expand...

Oh thanks hun, working out the costs have tainted that happiness but its my big day, and it only happens once. hehe!


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Yay congrats KT! We plan to get married next summer so we can have our little one there too! Can't start planning until we're in the house tho.
> 
> Lil bit of a rise today ladies! It's a good start!
> 
> Thank fook it's Friday!!!!

Oh its a lush thought new house, new baby and planning a wedding!!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks pinky, i dont really know what to look for now ive got a rise in temp.
> 
> Im very happy today, me and my fiance booked our wedding :)
> 
> Oh thats fantastic news! Congratulations!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks hun, working out the costs have tainted that happiness but its my big day, and it only happens once. hehe!Click to expand...

sod the cost!!!!

once you write down everything that you want, you will realise that you dont need some of it and if you really do want something, then you;ll save up for it

at the worst - send out OH to sell his booty :rofl:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks pinky, i dont really know what to look for now ive got a rise in temp.
> 
> Im very happy today, me and my fiance booked our wedding :)
> 
> Oh thats fantastic news! Congratulations!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks hun, working out the costs have tainted that happiness but its my big day, and it only happens once. hehe!Click to expand...
> 
> sod the cost!!!!
> 
> once you write down everything that you want, you will realise that you dont need some of it and if you really do want something, then you;ll save up for it
> 
> at the worst - send out OH to sell his booty :rofl:Click to expand...


Hehe! Thats true, theres loss of lovely extras I fancy so well c. I hope I can celebrate even more with a,bfp. Not having any signs mind. I had an achey belly last nite in the left side but that cldve bn anything.


----------



## Pinky32

its amazing how the cost soon adds up

woo hooo good signs


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky32 said:


> cold update - i blew my nose this afternoon and cant believe how much thick snot came out!!! Sorry girls
> 
> wish my ewcm was that thick :rofl:
> 
> the good news is, ive not blown my nose since woooooo hoooooo

 
lol you do crack me up hun. that's funny. x x x

Hiya ladie's,

pinky invited me to come join you girlie's in your thread so i will tell you a bit about me and my TTC journey. 

Im 21 year's old, me and my fiance have a beautiful 2 year old daughter (who we are very proud of). We have been trying to conceive our second since she was only 4 month's old which make's this month our 20th month of TTC. With no luck at all. I havent used any think like clomid, or sperm friendly lube's as I alway's get EWCM everymonth. (this month increased EWCM which is odd for me as it lasted 7 day's normally 3 maybe 4 day's) This is my 2nd month of using Fertility friend chart, to keep track of everythink. and this month is going so much better then last month as i didnt really no what was going on and how to use FF(fertility friend). I did go to my GP 2 month's ago, as i was really worried that somethink might be wrong, but he said keep trying ahve fun with it and come back in 6 month's if still no BFP. But Me and my fiance decided that if i dont get that BFP this month then im going back for test's just to be shore nothink is wrong. My cycle's can range from 27-32. At the moment FF say im having a 27 day cycle, Luteal Phase 14 and i ovulated on cycle day 14 ( now cycle day 19) DPO 5. I do have my chart attached to my sig so any one is welcome to have a look, and any advice and tip's would be greatful. well that's pretty much everythink i can think of.

I cant wait to get to know you all as pinky said you are all very nice and friendly women. 

sending load's of sticky baby dust to all x x x


----------



## Pinky32

welcome hunny :hug:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x x x :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Got a little update on syptom's... Well for the last 2 day's iv been checking my Areola's as I thought they looked a little darker and larger, But wasnt 100% shore so today got My fiance to have a little peek and he also said the same. Today My Areola's feel a little sore when i touch them and bb's also feel a little sore when i touch them but only by my Areola's. bb's also feel a little larger then normal (only since this morning) but the left bb feel's a little larger then the right bb. Also was a little emotional earlier about 4:00PM, but feel fine now lol. Been feeling a little achey in right arm a left leg. Last night had Disrupted Sleep, Cramp's (Not due on AF untill feb 27th-30th) and This morning cervix just closed up went low and firm. So quite a change today. What do you think? x x x


----------



## kt1988

Hi hun nice to have another person on here. Cute pic :) I'm 6dpo tday so we could symptom watch together. How you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## Pinky32

hopefully someone in here will cvome on and answer for you as ive never had any of them lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladie's, 

KT1988- yer love sound's good lol, Om im feeling quite hopeful but at the same time quite positive as i have so many odd syptom's today. so im hopeing there good one's. How you feeling love? x x x

Pinky- Thank's hun for having a look, I hope someone can give me a little advice or tip on it to, iv been thinking the same as well cause i didnt have these syptom's with honey, to be truthful i didnt really have any syptom's with honey untill i was like 3 month's preg'z and never had these syptom's before at all. not even coming up to AF(period) Apart from cramp's. Well never mind for now. Did my Ball bag story make you laugh? x x x


----------



## Pinky32

sarah is the guru of all knowledge - when she comes on, hopefully she'll be able to answer you

but i just keep thinking - any sign that this cycle is different from past bfn cycles has got to be good - also each pregnancy is different, so you may get tons of symptoms with this one and not with honey

of love - all your stories make me laugh x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

guru of all knowledge lol. 

Yer that's a good point hun.

Glad you liked it. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

lol well i think she is anyway haha

im going to have to check if left ball is lower :rofl:


----------



## kt1988

Well jessica I'm hoping its my month but not having symptoms really :( im having alot of creamy cm and had a dull ache in my left side last nite but other than that nothing! Its stll early days yet. :)


----------



## Pinky32

but at 6dpo its still early

i read that it takes 3 days for egg to get to where it needs to be - then it implants - then it takes 3 days after implantation to tell the brain that the body is preggy and thats when symptoms start


----------



## kt1988

So I may see some symptoms soon then fxd! I think I may test 10dpo, what do u think?


----------



## Pinky32

50% of women get symptoms 50% dont get any

so dont worry if you dont

every month i drive myself and sarah mental looking into each symptom so im going to try not to look for them this cycle


----------



## Pinky32

i know with me - alot of my symptoms are in my head - im looking for them


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol checking ball's now, he will be like what are you doing!!! lol but it could be his right one that's lower im just going on my OH lol, as long as one i lower it's all good. give them a good old rub why you down there lol. Im joking. 

iv had quite a bit of creamy CM the last 2/3 day's. Like pinky said dont worry they will come when there ready. and 10 DPO sound's good i was thinking the same but then dunno if i should wait a little longer!!!

(((i read that it takes 3 days for egg to get to where it needs to be - then it implants - then it takes 3 days after implantation to tell the brain that the body is preggy and thats when symptoms start ))) THANK'S FOR THE TIP HUN. 

aww hun you dont drive me mad i actually quite like hearing other people's syptom's, it's interesting. But also can be in your head. I had a 3 week late AF (period)a couple month's back, I had so many syptom's then came on, i was GUTTED, just prove's they were in my head, because you make your self believe your pregnant. Im not saying you just make your self beieve your pregnant hun, i mean it more like any one with syptom's in there head make's there body believe there pregnant but it's only because you really want to be. it's understandable. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

oooohhhh i forget, i know how to get 2 free pregnancy test's, they take a little while but come in handy in the long run and you can keep applying for them if you got a couple different email address's, let me no if your interested and i'll pass over the details. x x x dont you just love me some time's lol :):):) x x x


----------



## Pinky32

aww hun - 3 weeks late is a nightmare!!!

i think when it comes to symptoms - take them lightly, dont get too excited, just accept what is happening

hopefully their all good signs though

jess - im now picturing you having a fiddle with OH checking his balls :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Welcome jessica! Good to have you here hunni. Congrats on your little one FXed she'll have a brother/sister very soon!! 

It was so nice to be able to pee whenever I liked this afternoon and actually have a drink after lunch! Lol first time in almost 3weeks I've not opk'd!!! And won't be doing them again for a while!! Currently at the pub, boy is talking film/tv crap with his mate so I'm catching up here lol got a bit of an alcohol headache, can't remeber last time I had a good drink lol 

Thanks for the snot details pinky :thumbup: hehe you do make me laugh! I know what you mean about the ewcm tho lol 

Eugh gotta be up at 7tomorrow :-( might not bother with a shower for once and stay tramps hehe depends what time we get home!!


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> oooohhhh i forget, i know how to get 2 free pregnancy test's, they take a little while but come in handy in the long run and you can keep applying for them if you got a couple different email address's, let me no if your interested and i'll pass over the details. x x x dont you just love me some time's lol :):):) x x x

oooooh yes please


----------



## Pinky32

laura - i know you like my snot updates lol but id love my ewcm to be like whats been coming out of my nose :rofl:

im sooooo happy for you hunny, having being trying to ov for 3 weeks - you finally did it girl - im well happy for you woooooo hoooooo 

enjoy your drink - go to bed smelly


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol pinky your a joker, dirty thinking are ya, thank's for tip hun on syptom's i think i might try to not do syptom spotting but i dont think i'll be able to. :) x x x

Laura thank's for the welcome. and cant wait to get to know you all properly. have a good knee's up. x x x

ok preggy test.

First go to:

https://www.duofertility.com/free-pregnancy-tests

then scroll down fill in all your detail's. After you done that you have to confirm it by going to your hotmail signing in and click the confirm button by clicking into the email they send to you and clicking either click here or confirm. then it will come up another interent were you need to do a little survey it only take like 2 min's. then when they start to send them out they will send you an email to say they are on there way but i do warn you they may take a while... sometime's a long while but the first time i did it they come quite quick not to long, and the second time i did it they took well long but waiting on some more now lol. im the freebie master lol. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh brill = thanks for that - going to do it now

i just know that i drive myself mental looking for and then analising symptoms


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

oooh and the expire date start's with the year then month then day. I thought mine were out of date lol. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

lol

ive just done it


----------



## Pinky32

i love a freebie


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

wow you done that well quick. yer do i, have you ever tryed 

https://www.magicfreebiesuk.co.uk/

one of the best freebie site's. they have so many different freebie's, and update the site every monday, tuesday, wednesday, thrusday and friday but not weekend's. I check it every morning at about 10AM. they dont update it till about 9.30am i think. They was doing free valentine's day card's last week. and competition's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

oooooooooh lovely- thank you


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks pinky  I'm dead proud of myself lol still don't think I'll have caught the egg but we def tried!! Hehe

Blokes are now talking work (worked at same place, focus d.i.y. Before it went bust!) so it's me, my really uncomfy stool and my phone lol nice to be out tho  xx


----------



## Pinky32

laura - you had enough sperm in you to sink a ship!!! im sure that one little spermy is swimming his marathon to that egg!!!!!!

im proud of you hun for sticking with it and you got there in the end woooo hoooo


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

your welcome hun. x x x

laura- i dunno how to put this lol, but i dont really know what's going on... do you have problem's ovulating or somethink? if you dont mind me asking. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

:rofl: I really did lol like a bloody tap every morning after lol 

Thanks chick, really really hope I get another rise tomorrow, just to keep the faith alive lol I couldn't have done it without you chick xx


----------



## Laura2806

I've been off BCP since last July and haven't ovd yet, not as far as I know anyway, I hardly get any cm OPKs didn't get to positive completely and three times this month I've had a temp rise for just one day then it drops again. It took three weeks OPKs for me to get a dark line, felt like giving up so many times over the past couple of weeks. Also my SIL is 22weeks gone which really doesn't help. 

I don't mind you asking anything hun


----------



## Pinky32

laura - you will xxxxx i have faith in your body hun

jess - laura was showing an "almost" OPK for past 2-3 weeks - her body was trying and she finally got there and we're dead proud of her
she would get a dark(ish) result then later on a faint one then dark(ish) again then faint - but she stuck with it and along with temping shes done it


----------



## Pinky32

the problem is, even though i came off bcp at the same time as laura, her cycles were regular whereas mine werent - so i was able to take agnus castus which helped regulate me and give me ewcm, but laura didnt take it as she didnt need it

bcp should be sued! they should make us sign a declaration when we start taking it that we know the side effects it will cause in the future


----------



## Pinky32

sorry im answering for laura but shes here


----------



## Laura2806

Never again will I go on BCP, nor any other hormone based bc, condoms or nothing for us from now on and whatever will be will be ;-)


----------



## Laura2806

It's ok chick  saves me typing, heads really hurting over my right eye now :-(


----------



## Pinky32

or as my new tattoo will say "It is what it is"


----------



## Pinky32

lol how much you had to drink?


----------



## Pinky32

im going to go back on bcp by my birthday if i dont get a bfp before then - thats my ut off time and going back on it will stop me from looking out for ewcm each month


----------



## Pinky32

laura - you had such a lovely temp dip and rise - id be shocked if you didnt ov


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha oh crap I've just read the replies and forgot half of them!! Lmao!!
> 
> Another viewing booked up!!
> 
> I used to do judo but stopped about 15 cause like everything I got bored lol still love to watch it tho, really gets the adrenaline pumping! Last year there was also there who was about 6months pregnant, walking aroun in her judo kit wanting to get on the mat! Surprisingly enough they said no lol

YAY for another viewing!! More you see the quicker youll find your dream home and be on your way to happy happy happy!!

Oh wow..that woman must have been mad!! I dont understand tho why at 6 months pregnant any woman would want to be wresting about on a mat lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> cold update - i blew my nose this afternoon and cant believe how much thick snot came out!!! Sorry girls
> 
> wish my ewcm was that thick :rofl:
> 
> the good news is, ive not blown my nose since woooooo hoooooo

Maybe you had a blockage and you just broke through! Pep talk the snot to move south!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thanks pinky, i dont really know what to look for now ive got a rise in temp.
> 
> Im very happy today, me and my fiance booked our wedding :)
> 
> Oh thats fantastic news! Congratulations!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thanks hun, working out the costs have tainted that happiness but its my big day, and it only happens once. hehe!Click to expand...

Thats the spirit! Youll have to post us piccies of the dress etc when you see things you like!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cold update - i blew my nose this afternoon and cant believe how much thick snot came out!!! Sorry girls
> 
> wish my ewcm was that thick :rofl:
> 
> the good news is, ive not blown my nose since woooooo hoooooo
> 
> Maybe you had a blockage and you just broke through! Pep talk the snot to move south!Click to expand...

you make me laugh!!!!!

i think you gave me your cold grrrrrr

i was blowing so hard i peed a little :rofl: but it all came out so was worth it!:happydance:

i have to say, if all of that came out of my minnie i would die of shock!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cold update - i blew my nose this afternoon and cant believe how much thick snot came out!!! Sorry girls
> 
> wish my ewcm was that thick :rofl:
> 
> the good news is, ive not blown my nose since woooooo hoooooo
> 
> 
> lol you do crack me up hun. that's funny. x x x
> 
> Hiya ladie's,
> 
> pinky invited me to come join you girlie's in your thread so i will tell you a bit about me and my TTC journey.
> 
> Im 21 year's old, me and my fiance have a beautiful 2 year old daughter (who we are very proud of). We have been trying to conceive our second since she was only 4 month's old which make's this month our 20th month of TTC. With no luck at all. I havent used any think like clomid, or sperm friendly lube's as I alway's get EWCM everymonth. (this month increased EWCM which is odd for me as it lasted 7 day's normally 3 maybe 4 day's) This is my 2nd month of using Fertility friend chart, to keep track of everythink. and this month is going so much better then last month as i didnt really no what was going on and how to use FF(fertility friend). I did go to my GP 2 month's ago, as i was really worried that somethink might be wrong, but he said keep trying ahve fun with it and come back in 6 month's if still no BFP. But Me and my fiance decided that if i dont get that BFP this month then im going back for test's just to be shore nothink is wrong. My cycle's can range from 27-32. At the FF say im having a 27 day cycle, Luteal Phase 14 and i ovulated on cycle day 14 ( now cycle day 19) DPO 5. I do have my chart attached to my sig so any one is welcome to have a look, and any advice and tip's would be greatful. well that's pretty much everythink i can think of.
> 
> I cant wait to get to know you all as pinky said you are all very nice and friendly women.
> 
> sending load's of sticky baby dust to all x x xClick to expand...

Hey Jessica!! Lovely to have you with us!!

Looks like we are cycle 20 buddies :happydance: Hoping we wont be cycle buddies soon and be bump buddies instead!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Got a little update on syptom's... Well for the last 2 day's iv been checking my Areola's as I thought they looked a little darker and larger, But wasnt 100% shore so today got My fiance to have a little peek and he also said the same. Today My Areola's feel a little sore when i touch them and bb's also feel a little sore when i touch them but only by my Areola's. bb's also feel a little larger then normal (only since this morning) but the left bb feel's a little larger then the right bb. Also was a little emotional earlier about 4:00PM, but feel fine now lol. Been feeling a little achey in right arm a left leg. Last night had Disrupted Sleep, Cramp's (Not due on AF untill feb 27th-30th) and This morning cervix just closed up went low and firm. So quite a change today. What do you think? x x x

Its hard to say my love. See, its always different for everyone :) I think I would say that, anything out of the ordinary is a positive thing!

Ive become a sceptic about symptoms to be honest with you. I had some months recently where every symptom was so promising, along with triphastic charts and I got af :( Was so fed up! The one and only cycle I had a bfp, I didnt really have any symptoms whatsoever except travel sickness. So not sure im the best person to answer :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hiya ladie's,
> 
> KT1988- yer love sound's good lol, Om im feeling quite hopeful but at the same time quite positive as i have so many odd syptom's today. so im hopeing there good one's. How you feeling love? x x x
> 
> Pinky- Thank's hun for having a look, I hope someone can give me a little advice or tip on it to, iv been thinking the same as well cause i didnt have these syptom's with honey, to be truthful i didnt really have any syptom's with honey untill i was like 3 month's preg'z and never had these syptom's before at all. not even coming up to AF(period) Apart from cramp's. Well never mind for now. Did my Ball bag story make you laugh? x x x[
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Awww...Honey is such a pretty name :)
> 
> I did have a look. I notice that you had a nice temp decline this morning which could be indicative of implantation starting. I think what happens with your temps over the next few days will give better indication of that :)
> 
> Ive been temping for wayyy to long now...so Ill keep a stalker eye over your chart my love!
> 
> xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarah is the guru of all knowledge - when she comes on, hopefully she'll be able to answer you
> 
> but i just keep thinking - any sign that this cycle is different from past bfn cycles has got to be good - also each pregnancy is different, so you may get tons of symptoms with this one and not with honey
> 
> of love - all your stories make me laugh x

Noooo...im just jedi mind tricking you into thinking that haha :D

I agree. The problem is, symptoms for af are basically all symptoms you can have for bfps too. Just like the lack of symptoms can be a good thing, as can having a bucketload.

I think at the end of the day, the main thing to remember is that no symptom, no temp rise or decline, is going to bring that bfp. Only the bfp can do that! So I think the wisest thing is to try and keep your mind occupied as much as poss in the tww and acknowledge when you have a symptom thats against the norm, but also acknowledge even a little that it might just be a random thing.

Sorry...im not much help am i?! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> lol well i think she is anyway haha
> 
> im going to have to check if left ball is lower :rofl:

I see my jedi mind trick was working then!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Well jessica I'm hoping its my month but not having symptoms really :( im having alot of creamy cm and had a dull ache in my left side last nite but other than that nothing! Its stll early days yet. :)

It is early honey :) Plus remember...symptoms dont mean bfp..they just mean symptom!

Doesnt matter how many you have chickadee or dont have. Some pregnancies theres just no sign theres something in there!


----------



## Pinky32

Do you think i should cut my nails down?

I stabbed myself earlier putting vicks on my chest/neck
 



Attached Files:







najls.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Sorry...im not much help am i?! :D


No :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i know with me - alot of my symptoms are in my head - im looking for them

A lot are real...but I think we are all guilty of having the phantom ones too. Remember when we were asking each other about cramps this last cycle, and when one mentioned it the other started to get them? :D


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> oooohhhh i forget, i know how to get 2 free pregnancy test's, they take a little while but come in handy in the long run and you can keep applying for them if you got a couple different email address's, let me no if your interested and i'll pass over the details. x x x dont you just love me some time's lol :):):) x x x

yes yes yes yes yes! Do tell!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i know with me - alot of my symptoms are in my head - im looking for them
> 
> A lot are real...but I think we are all guilty of having the phantom ones too. Remember when we were asking each other about cramps this last cycle, and when one mentioned it the other started to get them? :DClick to expand...

its true - when you mentioned to me you had cramps, within 10 mins i had them and visa versa

i know with me im looking for symptoms


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Welcome jessica! Good to have you here hunni. Congrats on your little one FXed she'll have a brother/sister very soon!!
> 
> It was so nice to be able to pee whenever I liked this afternoon and actually have a drink after lunch! Lol first time in almost 3weeks I've not opk'd!!! And won't be doing them again for a while!! Currently at the pub, boy is talking film/tv crap with his mate so I'm catching up here lol got a bit of an alcohol headache, can't remeber last time I had a good drink lol
> 
> Thanks for the snot details pinky :thumbup: hehe you do make me laugh! I know what you mean about the ewcm tho lol
> 
> Eugh gotta be up at 7tomorrow :-( might not bother with a shower for once and stay tramps hehe depends what time we get home!!

Oh hope youre having a great time chickadee!! I love that youre in the pub but on here...hahaha!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww thanks pinky  I'm dead proud of myself lol still don't think I'll have caught the egg but we def tried!! Hehe
> 
> Blokes are now talking work (worked at same place, focus d.i.y. Before it went bust!) so it's me, my really uncomfy stool and my phone lol nice to be out tho  xx

If you ovd when I think you might have...your session was on the optimal day for catching the egg :D Crossing fingers and toes!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> laura - you had enough sperm in you to sink a ship!!! im sure that one little spermy is swimming his marathon to that egg!!!!!!
> 
> im proud of you hun for sticking with it and you got there in the end woooo hoooo

Me too. Bet your tubes are like the london underground at rushhour lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> laura - you will xxxxx i have faith in your body hun
> 
> jess - laura was showing an "almost" OPK for past 2-3 weeks - her body was trying and she finally got there and we're dead proud of her
> she would get a dark(ish) result then later on a faint one then dark(ish) again then faint - but she stuck with it and along with temping shes done it

Yeah we are dead proud of how Laura has worked her way through the other side of the frustrations and kept with it. Good things will come for you chick :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im going to go back on bcp by my birthday if i dont get a bfp before then - thats my ut off time and going back on it will stop me from looking out for ewcm each month

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope: not letttttttting you!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cold update - i blew my nose this afternoon and cant believe how much thick snot came out!!! Sorry girls
> 
> wish my ewcm was that thick :rofl:
> 
> the good news is, ive not blown my nose since woooooo hoooooo
> 
> Maybe you had a blockage and you just broke through! Pep talk the snot to move south!Click to expand...
> 
> you make me laugh!!!!!
> 
> i think you gave me your cold grrrrrr
> 
> i was blowing so hard i peed a little :rofl: but it all came out so was worth it!:happydance:
> 
> i have to say, if all of that came out of my minnie i would die of shock!Click to expand...

hahaha i can just imagine the sms right about now!!!

Sorry about the cold :( I peed a lot when I had it! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Do you think i should cut my nails down?
> 
> I stabbed myself earlier putting vicks on my chest/neck

Holy crap those are talons not nails!! If youre clumsy cut them. I had acrylics once and slipped when i was wiping when id been to the bathroom and cut myself down there...wasnt pretty


----------



## Nell9

Ladies, mind if I join? I'm at 21DPO with no sign of AF and am starting to lose my mind!! :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i know with me - alot of my symptoms are in my head - im looking for them
> 
> A lot are real...but I think we are all guilty of having the phantom ones too. Remember when we were asking each other about cramps this last cycle, and when one mentioned it the other started to get them? :DClick to expand...
> 
> its true - when you mentioned to me you had cramps, within 10 mins i had them and visa versa
> 
> i know with me im looking for symptomsClick to expand...

I was getting that way too.

Im hoping that with me being non SSing this cycle, I wont be sending any telepathically so when we talk, youll be telling me what youre feeling, not what im telling your brain to tell me youre feeling! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cold update - i blew my nose this afternoon and cant believe how much thick snot came out!!! Sorry girls
> 
> wish my ewcm was that thick :rofl:
> 
> the good news is, ive not blown my nose since woooooo hoooooo
> 
> Maybe you had a blockage and you just broke through! Pep talk the snot to move south!Click to expand...
> 
> you make me laugh!!!!!
> 
> i think you gave me your cold grrrrrr
> 
> i was blowing so hard i peed a little :rofl: but it all came out so was worth it!:happydance:
> 
> i have to say, if all of that came out of my minnie i would die of shock!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha i can just imagine the sms right about now!!!
> 
> Sorry about the cold :( I peed a lot when I had it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

the sms is nothing hunnybun - wait till i start sending you pics of it :rofl:

oooh goody - i thought it was just me peeing myself - an age thing


----------



## sarahuk

Nell9 said:


> Ladies, mind if I join? I'm at 21DPO with no sign of AF and am starting to lose my mind!! :wacko:

Hey Nell and welcome!

Jeez...thats a long DPO! Do you track ovulation or anything?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i know with me - alot of my symptoms are in my head - im looking for them
> 
> A lot are real...but I think we are all guilty of having the phantom ones too. Remember when we were asking each other about cramps this last cycle, and when one mentioned it the other started to get them? :DClick to expand...
> 
> its true - when you mentioned to me you had cramps, within 10 mins i had them and visa versa
> 
> i know with me im looking for symptomsClick to expand...
> 
> I was getting that way too.
> 
> Im hoping that with me being non SSing this cycle, I wont be sending any telepathically so when we talk, youll be telling me what youre feeling, not what im telling your brain to tell me youre feeling! :thumbup:Click to expand...

dont worry - i;ll symptom spot for the two of us


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cold update - i blew my nose this afternoon and cant believe how much thick snot came out!!! Sorry girls
> 
> wish my ewcm was that thick :rofl:
> 
> the good news is, ive not blown my nose since woooooo hoooooo
> 
> Maybe you had a blockage and you just broke through! Pep talk the snot to move south!Click to expand...
> 
> you make me laugh!!!!!
> 
> i think you gave me your cold grrrrrr
> 
> i was blowing so hard i peed a little :rofl: but it all came out so was worth it!:happydance:
> 
> i have to say, if all of that came out of my minnie i would die of shock!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha i can just imagine the sms right about now!!!
> 
> Sorry about the cold :( I peed a lot when I had it! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> the sms is nothing hunnybun - wait till i start sending you pics of it :rofl:
> 
> oooh goody - i thought it was just me peeing myself - an age thingClick to expand...

Hahahha god no...you should see me when im sick and need to puke..have to stuff a towel to stop the waterfall..I have zero bladder control under force!


----------



## Pinky32

Nell9 said:


> Ladies, mind if I join? I'm at 21DPO with no sign of AF and am starting to lose my mind!! :wacko:

welcome Nell xx

do you chart or anything?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> cold update - i blew my nose this afternoon and cant believe how much thick snot came out!!! Sorry girls
> 
> wish my ewcm was that thick :rofl:
> 
> the good news is, ive not blown my nose since woooooo hoooooo
> 
> Maybe you had a blockage and you just broke through! Pep talk the snot to move south!Click to expand...
> 
> you make me laugh!!!!!
> 
> i think you gave me your cold grrrrrr
> 
> i was blowing so hard i peed a little :rofl: but it all came out so was worth it!:happydance:
> 
> i have to say, if all of that came out of my minnie i would die of shock!Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha i can just imagine the sms right about now!!!
> 
> Sorry about the cold :( I peed a lot when I had it! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> the sms is nothing hunnybun - wait till i start sending you pics of it :rofl:
> 
> oooh goody - i thought it was just me peeing myself - an age thingClick to expand...
> 
> Hahahha god no...you should see me when im sick and need to puke..have to stuff a towel to stop the waterfall..I have zero bladder control under force!Click to expand...

i can only be sick if im sitting on the loo with a bucket

the straining on being sick strains my bladder lol


----------



## Laura2806

You ladies do make me laugh!! 

I've had 5, 3 of which were doubles! Still managed to fall over walking to the ohs mates car tho! cobbled streets and heels don't match! and now I've got adore knee missing a bit of skin :-( 

Just got home and I'm knackered, really don't wanna get up early tomorrow at all :-( 

Thanks ladies it means so much to have all your support through everything :flower: 

Welcome Nell  21 is a lot chick! Like the others said, do you have a chart? 

Bedtime now ladies, night all xxx


----------



## Pinky32

lol you make me laugh blaming cobbled street n heels - def not the drink then? lol 

dont be silly you drunken ole lush - thats what we;re here for - i cant tell you how happy me n sarah are that you ov'd or at least have MAJOR signs that you have

have a good drunken sleep xx


----------



## Nell9

sarahuk said:


> Nell9 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, mind if I join? I'm at 21DPO with no sign of AF and am starting to lose my mind!! :wacko:
> 
> Hey Nell and welcome!
> 
> Jeez...thats a long DPO! Do you track ovulation or anything?Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome! I've been going crazy and monitoring boards for a few days. Figured it was time I finally joined! 

I've been tracking for two months now. This was a bit of a trixy month for me, as I travelled a lot for work. One trip took me three hours out of my time zone, too, which didn't help (and I don't think I did by BBTs correctly, setting the alarm WAY too early when I should have just woken up at my "usual" time! :shrug:).

Anyway, it's got FF and I butting heads as to when I ovulated, but I am 99.9% sure that, just like every month, I ovulated when I felt the major, obvious cramping (this month on my left side), was horribly crampy and gassy with EWCM. I'd love to post my chart and get a few opinions, though!


----------



## Pinky32

post your chart - let us have a look

the problem is cramps and ewcm doesnt confirm that the egg dropped - it just confirms getting ready - this is why temping is so good as it confirms it for you


----------



## Nell9

Here's my chart. As I said, unfortunately I was in a three hour time zone difference for work travel during the time when I'm 99.9% (!!) sure I was ovulating...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a6fbe


----------



## Nell9

Pinky32 said:


> post your chart - let us have a look
> 
> the problem is cramps and ewcm doesnt confirm that the egg dropped - it just confirms getting ready - this is why temping is so good as it confirms it for you


Yeah, I hear ya. As you'll see, my temps are kind of all over the map until what I consider to be 12 DPO. I honestly didn't feel a thing at any of the other dips in my chart, and never ever have cycles this long (usually early as 27 days and 32 at the latest). Driving me crazy!!


----------



## Pinky32

why are cd14 & cd16 discarded?

what happens to your chart if you take out your manual ov line and chane the time of the temps taken at cd15 and cd16?


----------



## Pinky32

if you look at my dec and 1 jan charts - my temps are all over the place too


----------



## Pinky32

its hard to say looking at the chart with discarded and white circle temps but you could also have ov on cd18 or cd26


----------



## Nell9

Pinky32 said:


> why are cd14 & cd16 discarded?
> 
> what happens to your chart if you take out your manual ov line and chane the time of the temps taken at cd15 and cd16?

Thanks for taking a peek, Pinky! :)

Discarded CD 14 'cause I got pretty bombed and was up a lot during the night. CD 16 got tossed because again, I was on the road -- to bed late and up really early to catch a flight. Not really conducive to charting! Errrr!!! I kept waiting fpr my thermometer to pop out while we were going through airport security lol.

When I get rid of the manual override, FF has me O'ing last Friday, Feb 10th. I felt absolutely NOTHING, though!! It's usually pretty obvious to me when something's taking place in the O dept. Still, I know what you mean about the temps having to align... 

Errrr... so frustrating! And I still feel like my temps of late are pretty consistently elevated, even if I were to have O'ed last Friday??!! Would be a pretty big departure from my norm, though.


----------



## Pinky32

the problem is, if youve been travelling and not getting much sleep etc that will effect your cycle so you could have ov'd much later than normal

when you went to bed late and up early - did you get at least 3 hours sleep? if you did then you could amend them to the time temp is normally taken

i would say that you didnt ov on cd15

also apart from 2 temps - all your temps seem to be 0.1 decimal ie 36.7 which could in fact really been 36.79

ive never had signs of ov until 1 jan cycle where i got my first ever ewcm and last cycle i got major cramps - the cramps you had could just have been your body trying to ov but not - so dont rely on the fact that you didnt have cramps etc


----------



## Nell9

Pinky32 said:


> if you look at my dec and 1 jan charts - my temps are all over the place too

So true. Sigh! Nice to have people who understand, though! Yours and mine (for Jan) seem to be almost mirror images. Surely that means something's gotta give for someone soon!


----------



## Pinky32

Nell9 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> if you look at my dec and 1 jan charts - my temps are all over the place too
> 
> So true. Sigh! Nice to have people who understand, though! Yours and mine (for Jan) seem to be almost mirror images. Surely that means something's gotta give for someone soon!Click to expand...

the slightest things effect your temps without you knowing

we do understand on bnb - we;re all reaching for the same goal

god i hope so hun lol


----------



## Nell9

Yeah. Good point. My body must have really been gearing up, though. See, when I'm travelling west, I don't feel as though my body goes through as much, because I gain sleep. It's coming back home that's super tough on it.

So if my body was just gearing up (2 1/2 days worth of solid cramps on the left hand side, though), I guess an egg just wouldn't have released. I do find it reallllly strange, though, as I never started charting temps 'til this past cycle, but have always jotted down the number of days in my cycle. I swear to God, even DURING my wedding in December, on the 29th and also next day on the 30th, I could feel those exact same O cramps, and AF came, right on time, on Jan 13. I never ever go more than 32 days (I've kept track since May '09 when I came off the pill).

Even my digestion is different when I'm O'ing. I actually feel like it's a major barometer. 

I really appreciate your points, though. Our bodies are so amazing, so confusing. Oh well... every morning is a new temp!


----------



## Nell9

OH is calling so I'm gonna pack it in. Tomorrow I've gotta learn how to "thank" you wonderful B'n'B gals :)


----------



## Laura2806

I honestly wasn't drunk pinky, only had 5drinks and it takes way more than that! Lol 

*cough* *cough* check out my chart ;-)


----------



## Pinky32

omg omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!

i know someone who has ov'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooooo hoooooooo

oh im so happy hun, im shaking!

to be honest with you, you should have got drunk - you deserved to!



one more high temp and you will get crosshairs :thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, Congrats laura, definately looks like your ovulating :happydance: have you done a opk recently?

I need a bit of advice girlies hope ite not tmi but i need to ask you, ha. I had loads of creamy cm yesterday especially last night and this morning ive got ewcm. When i look back to last months cycle the same happened there? I def ov'd cd 15 because of ff so do you think thats just the way my body gets prepared for af? I hope im still in the running for my bfp but this cycle has been no different to last except i know when i ov'd.


----------



## Pinky32

your body is going thru a lot at the moment and is full to the brim with progesterone which can make you produce cm of different forms

yes your still in the running hunny, dont panic


----------



## Laura2806

Hehe so so so excited and dead chuffed about it, I might actually be in!! Lol makes me wonder if I OVed last month too, think I may have stopped temping quite early on, then again last cycle was only 28days, today is cd28! Lol making this a bloody long cycle, FXed a nine month cycle :thumbup: 

:happydance: 

If my drinking lady had come out last might too I would got drunk lol plus with this mornings early start I didn't wanna be hungover lol


----------



## Pinky32

im so happy for you - its so nice to know your body is doing what its meant to be doing!!!

28 days is nothing - you wait till your moaning in 9 months time that the baby is late coming out!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I wish hunni! Would be very nice to not see AF for 9months.

Just had a sharp shooting pain just above my groin on the way to see this house https://m.goodchilds.thebu2iness.com/salesPropertyDetails.do?p=85755&pricePer=0 

Would be pretty cool to get a house and BFP!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> You ladies do make me laugh!!
> 
> I've had 5, 3 of which were doubles! Still managed to fall over walking to the ohs mates car tho! cobbled streets and heels don't match! and now I've got adore knee missing a bit of skin :-(
> 
> Just got home and I'm knackered, really don't wanna get up early tomorrow at all :-(
> 
> Thanks ladies it means so much to have all your support through everything :flower:
> 
> Welcome Nell  21 is a lot chick! Like the others said, do you have a chart?
> 
> Bedtime now ladies, night all xxx

Drunken lady alert!!

How was getting up early? Good luck with the viewings!

And YAYYYY for temp rise!!! Looking GOOD :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> lol you make me laugh blaming cobbled street n heels - def not the drink then? lol
> 
> dont be silly you drunken ole lush - thats what we;re here for - i cant tell you how happy me n sarah are that you ov'd or at least have MAJOR signs that you have
> 
> have a good drunken sleep xx

AGREE!! The signs are all pointing towards ovulation happening...cant wait till tomorrow!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Nell9 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nell9 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, mind if I join? I'm at 21DPO with no sign of AF and am starting to lose my mind!! :wacko:
> 
> Hey Nell and welcome!
> 
> Jeez...thats a long DPO! Do you track ovulation or anything?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! I've been going crazy and monitoring boards for a few days. Figured it was time I finally joined!
> 
> I've been tracking for two months now. This was a bit of a trixy month for me, as I travelled a lot for work. One trip took me three hours out of my time zone, too, which didn't help (and I don't think I did by BBTs correctly, setting the alarm WAY too early when I should have just woken up at my "usual" time! :shrug:).
> 
> Anyway, it's got FF and I butting heads as to when I ovulated, but I am 99.9% sure that, just like every month, I ovulated when I felt the major, obvious cramping (this month on my left side), was horribly crampy and gassy with EWCM. I'd love to post my chart and get a few opinions, though!Click to expand...

Wed love to see your chart!! You should put it in your signature block so we can stalk it every single day!

BBT takes a little while to get used too but once you have its easy sailing!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hiya ladie's,

had a quick peek at all the post and thank's for all the advice and nice comment's ladie's. 

FREE Preggy test info!!!

First go to:

https://www.duofertility.com/free-pregnancy-tests

then scroll down fill in all your detail's. After you done that you have to confirm it by going to your hotmail signing in and click the confirm button by clicking into the email they send to you and clicking either click here or confirm. then it will come up another interent were you need to do a little survey it only take like 2 min's. then when they start to send them out they will send you an email to say they are on there way but i do warn you they may take a while... sometime's a long while but the first time i did it they come quite quick not to long, and the second time i did it they took well long but waiting on some more now lol. im the freebie master lol. x x x 

(THE NAME HONEY)

I know it took me untill i was in labour to decide that i was going to call her honey lexie leigh.

wow you girl's do write alot. i thought i would pop on and see like and extra 10 page's. i was think i gotta get reading lol. 

Pinky- hun you are a dirty sod lol. The thing's you come out with. and wow your nail's are well long. I could do with a back scratch lol. I wouldnt cut them i would love nail's that long but my nail's are as thin as paper. x x x

Hope your all ok? and sorry if i didnt reply to everything that was said it's a lot to that in lol. Think i'll come on 1st thing in the morning lol. x x x

Laura - thank's for telling me hun, and im proud of you to. x x x

Sending load's of sticky baby dust. x x x :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> its hard to say looking at the chart with discarded and white circle temps but you could also have ov on cd18 or cd26

To be honest, I suspect an ovulation later around CD26ish.

Do you use opks? It does look to me like ovulation was delayed this month.


----------



## sarahuk

Nell9 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> why are cd14 & cd16 discarded?
> 
> what happens to your chart if you take out your manual ov line and chane the time of the temps taken at cd15 and cd16?
> 
> Thanks for taking a peek, Pinky! :)
> 
> Discarded CD 14 'cause I got pretty bombed and was up a lot during the night. CD 16 got tossed because again, I was on the road -- to bed late and up really early to catch a flight. Not really conducive to charting! Errrr!!! I kept waiting fpr my thermometer to pop out while we were going through airport security lol.
> 
> When I get rid of the manual override, FF has me O'ing last Friday, Feb 10th. I felt absolutely NOTHING, though!! It's usually pretty obvious to me when something's taking place in the O dept. Still, I know what you mean about the temps having to align...
> 
> Errrr... so frustrating! And I still feel like my temps of late are pretty consistently elevated, even if I were to have O'ed last Friday??!! Would be a pretty big departure from my norm, though.Click to expand...

It does look like you ov'd more recent. I would quite honestly be tempted to remove the override and go with the later ovulation.

Sometimes environmental changes really can impact. With you travelling etc it could be hat the change in the normality delayed the ovulation for a period. Sometimes it just happens though for no reason. I suspect that all symptoms aside, the first set of ewcm you had was an attempted ovulation but that the egg didnt come in to play till the 26th.

Its hard when you have a difficult schedule with the temping. Have you considered trying other methods like the saliva scope?


----------



## sarahuk

Nell9 said:


> Yeah. Good point. My body must have really been gearing up, though. See, when I'm travelling west, I don't feel as though my body goes through as much, because I gain sleep. It's coming back home that's super tough on it.
> 
> So if my body was just gearing up (2 1/2 days worth of solid cramps on the left hand side, though), I guess an egg just wouldn't have released. I do find it reallllly strange, though, as I never started charting temps 'til this past cycle, but have always jotted down the number of days in my cycle. I swear to God, even DURING my wedding in December, on the 29th and also next day on the 30th, I could feel those exact same O cramps, and AF came, right on time, on Jan 13. I never ever go more than 32 days (I've kept track since May '09 when I came off the pill).
> 
> Even my digestion is different when I'm O'ing. I actually feel like it's a major barometer.
> 
> I really appreciate your points, though. Our bodies are so amazing, so confusing. Oh well... every morning is a new temp!

Our bodies are strange sometimes :) Ive been getting ov cramps in the 2ww, right after af etc...it can be very misleading at times!

As for the temps, i would suggest you thinking about switching to vaginal temping from CD1. Its more effective. Oral temping quite often leads to the erratic ups and downs of testing!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I honestly wasn't drunk pinky, only had 5drinks and it takes way more than that! Lol
> 
> *cough* *cough* check out my chart ;-)

We love sexy temp rises!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> omg omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!
> 
> i know someone who has ov'd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woooooooo hoooooooo
> 
> oh im so happy hun, im shaking!
> 
> to be honest with you, you should have got drunk - you deserved to!
> 
> 
> 
> one more high temp and you will get crosshairs :thumbup:

Oh yes! They are coming tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls, Congrats laura, definately looks like your ovulating :happydance: have you done a opk recently?
> 
> I need a bit of advice girlies hope ite not tmi but i need to ask you, ha. I had loads of creamy cm yesterday especially last night and this morning ive got ewcm. When i look back to last months cycle the same happened there? I def ov'd cd 15 because of ff so do you think thats just the way my body gets prepared for af? I hope im still in the running for my bfp but this cycle has been no different to last except i know when i ov'd.

Its not unusual to get a second batch of fertile CM. Its caused by the hormones, since estrogen has a bit of a kick mid way through LP :) And its estrogen that gets our bodies ready to prepare the ewcm.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hehe so so so excited and dead chuffed about it, I might actually be in!! Lol makes me wonder if I OVed last month too, think I may have stopped temping quite early on, then again last cycle was only 28days, today is cd28! Lol making this a bloody long cycle, FXed a nine month cycle :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> If my drinking lady had come out last might too I would got drunk lol plus with this mornings early start I didn't wanna be hungover lol

I think you ovd lats cycle too and that we just missed it. You did a fantastic job keeping going this cycle despite your frustrations...and looks like its paying off!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha I wish hunni! Would be very nice to not see AF for 9months.
> 
> Just had a sharp shooting pain just above my groin on the way to see this house https://m.goodchilds.thebu2iness.com/salesPropertyDetails.do?p=85755&pricePer=0
> 
> Would be pretty cool to get a house and BFP!

That house is lovely chick..me wants!!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> hiya ladie's,
> 
> had a quick peek at all the post and thank's for all the advice and nice comment's ladie's.
> 
> FREE Preggy test info!!!
> 
> First go to:
> 
> https://www.duofertility.com/free-pregnancy-tests
> 
> then scroll down fill in all your detail's. After you done that you have to confirm it by going to your hotmail signing in and click the confirm button by clicking into the email they send to you and clicking either click here or confirm. then it will come up another interent were you need to do a little survey it only take like 2 min's. then when they start to send them out they will send you an email to say they are on there way but i do warn you they may take a while... sometime's a long while but the first time i did it they come quite quick not to long, and the second time i did it they took well long but waiting on some more now lol. im the freebie master lol. x x x
> 
> (THE NAME HONEY)
> 
> I know it took me untill i was in labour to decide that i was going to call her honey lexie leigh.
> 
> wow you girl's do write alot. i thought i would pop on and see like and extra 10 page's. i was think i gotta get reading lol.
> 
> Pinky- hun you are a dirty sod lol. The thing's you come out with. and wow your nail's are well long. I could do with a back scratch lol. I wouldnt cut them i would love nail's that long but my nail's are as thin as paper. x x x
> 
> Hope your all ok? and sorry if i didnt reply to everything that was said it's a lot to that in lol. Think i'll come on 1st thing in the morning lol. x x x
> 
> Laura - thank's for telling me hun, and im proud of you to. x x x
> 
> Sending load's of sticky baby dust. x x x :hugs:

Get used to it lady...some days we spam a hella lot!! x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha it was ok actually, didn't bother with a shower tho lol 

Just been and saw another house, better situation but needs work doing to it, still liveable tho, put of the two we'd go for the second. Waiting to hear about viewings for 2 more then we've got another 3to book too! 

Just cooking dinner ready to re-heat later then going to watch a film in bed. Might have me a kip ;-) lol


----------



## sarahuk

Sleeping off that hangover are we? Teehee!!

Sounds like the viewings are flying by! Must be so exciting, so happy for you. Its been a good weekend eh?!

Tomorrow I bet its going to get even better!!

What movie u going to watch? :D

xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, Congrats laura, definately looks like your ovulating :happydance: have you done a opk recently?
> 
> I need a bit of advice girlies hope ite not tmi but i need to ask you, ha. I had loads of creamy cm yesterday especially last night and this morning ive got ewcm. When i look back to last months cycle the same happened there? I def ov'd cd 15 because of ff so do you think thats just the way my body gets prepared for af? I hope im still in the running for my bfp but this cycle has been no different to last except i know when i ov'd.
> 
> Its not unusual to get a second batch of fertile CM. Its caused by the hormones, since estrogen has a bit of a kick mid way through LP :) And its estrogen that gets our bodies ready to prepare the ewcm.Click to expand...

i always get estrogen and progesterone mixed up :rofl: tomaytoes - tomatoes



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I wish hunni! Would be very nice to not see AF for 9months.
> 
> Just had a sharp shooting pain just above my groin on the way to see this house https://m.goodchilds.thebu2iness.com/salesPropertyDetails.do?p=85755&pricePer=0
> 
> Would be pretty cool to get a house and BFP!
> 
> That house is lovely chick..me wants!!Click to expand...

just looked at details for lothersdale - its nice, but where is pic of other two bedrooms and bathroom - hate it when estate agents do that cos it screams to me their either small or not good to photograph

whats the other house you went to see?

Jess - yes im a dirty sod (hangs head in shame) - i keep stabbing myself with my nails so might trim them abit


----------



## Laura2806

Guess whose just woke up! Lol

FXed are very tightly crossed!! 

We watched Micky Flanagan's stand up DVD the bit I saw was good lol 

It's really annoying when they only give you like 3 pics, I hate it lol the other 2bedrooms are big too, another double and a single and the bathrooms fairly new, it's got a downstairs loo aswell. 

This is the second one https://m.rightmove.co.uk/quickPage...&cc=html5/homepage.html?goto=HOMEPAGE#details


----------



## Pinky32

link didnt give me anything :(


----------



## Laura2806

Try this :thumbup:
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31528474.html?premiumA=true


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh much prefer this one to the one earlier


----------



## Pinky32

good sized bedrooms, nice garden with patio area


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it's lovely, needs about of work doing to it tho. Plenty of room for lizzies too lol


----------



## Pinky32

the work thats needed isnt structural, only cosmetic so you can make it how you want it

if you got somewhere thats all been done up already its then hard to put your stamp on it


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's, 

Aww pinky i was joking dont hand your head in shame hun. :hugs: x x x

Laura i do agree with pinky, i didnt see the first one but that last one was lovly, defo nice size room's and lovly front and back garden. that living room you could make it look so lovly and the kitchen aint a bad size either. my kitchen is less then half the size of that one. but hun goe with what you like best as you still have a few more to see. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

*stands up and shouts proudly* Im a dirty sod!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

how you doing jess? x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol you do make me laugh hun,

Yer im ok, feeling a bit ruff today. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

awwww hun - your half way thru - think of that


----------



## Pinky32

i just got a barely barely barely barely visible faint line on an opk


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

wwwwoooooooowwww look's like your gonna ov early, wait doe's that mean that ov could be before monday??? x x x


----------



## Pinky32

no i dont think so - the line was too faint - i could barely see it

if it was a bit darker, then i would worry lol


----------



## Pinky32

HELP. I'm at the local police station, I've been caught drink driving. They asked for a urine sample, so i stole the sample. 

Now i'm being charged for taking the piss!

:rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

That's very true pinky, it helps to have someone in the know to talk to who isn't trying to push you into buying from them lol

Hope you feel better tomorrow Jessica :hugs: and pinky it's a good start! At least it won't take as long as my body :rofl: your safe in the knowledge of that lol 

My boy is sad tonight :-( says he feels like he's holding us up with house buying cause of his job, lots of cuddles and a gory film on the cards tonight!! 

I shall most prob love and leave you all for tonight and catch up sometime tomorrow. Have a good night ladies xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> HELP. I'm at the local police station, I've been caught drink driving. They asked for a urine sample, so i stole the sample.
> 
> Now i'm being charged for taking the piss!
> 
> :rofl:

Lmao!! Pinky you strange but lovely lady!


----------



## Pinky32

i specialised in rentals not sales but ive been an estate agent for over 20 years so ive picked up a few things lol

have a great night - enjoy the movie - the gorier the better

xxx

p.s. im hoping to ov on mon, tues or wed - fingers crossed


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl: strange


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol pinky that was a great joke. Thank's laura & have a good night in with OH. pinky That's a good thing then, never used OPK's so dunno how it work's. just wanna hear you got that BFP this month hun. x x x :hugs: x x x


----------



## Pinky32

their little strips that you pee on - exactly the same as preggy tests but their looking for LH surge and not HCG

I'll test again tomoz and hopefully it will be a bit darker

each cycle i seem to ov quite quicklt once i get that faint line


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

ok hun thank's for telling me, let's hope it doe's hay, keep me posted. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

just once - would it be too much to ask for a film to be shown that hasnt been shown 40 trillion times already in the last month!!!


----------



## Pinky32

oooh ive started getting the "tell tale" signs of ov coming

gassy
feel constipated
light twinges in my tummy


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

crappy tv hay, 

ooow hun you better suk it back up till monday lol, I dont want you missing it, i want us to be bump buddie's by the end of your cycle this month. :D :hugs: x x x


----------



## Pinky32

im fed up paying extra to virgin each month just to watch the same crap!!!

oh dont worry, no chance of me ov;ing before monday - im going to place a bet for tuesday

haha thats a bit optimistic that im gonna get preggy this month lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

i know hun but it would be great. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

yeah it would but can i ov first :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol, 

Yes hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

lol thanks


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

your welcome. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

am i going mad? wasnt it honeys birthday party on valentines day????


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ooooh much prefer this one to the one earlier

me too!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> crappy tv hay,
> 
> ooow hun you better suk it back up till monday lol, I dont want you missing it, i want us to be bump buddie's by the end of your cycle this month. :D :hugs: x x x

I want to join too :( :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im fed up paying extra to virgin each month just to watch the same crap!!!
> 
> oh dont worry, no chance of me ov;ing before monday - im going to place a bet for tuesday
> 
> haha thats a bit optimistic that im gonna get preggy this month lol

Sign up for the free month trial of netflix then cancel it before it charges you  Same with lovefilm. You can always then stream stuff off the net, thats what I do lol.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> crappy tv hay,
> 
> ooow hun you better suk it back up till monday lol, I dont want you missing it, i want us to be bump buddie's by the end of your cycle this month. :D :hugs: x x x
> 
> I want to join too :( :cry:Click to expand...

oh you will my little sugar lump :hugs:

your only 1 day behind me


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im fed up paying extra to virgin each month just to watch the same crap!!!
> 
> oh dont worry, no chance of me ov;ing before monday - im going to place a bet for tuesday
> 
> haha thats a bit optimistic that im gonna get preggy this month lol
> 
> Sign up for the free month trial of netflix then cancel it before it charges you  Same with lovefilm. You can always then stream stuff off the net, thats what I do lol.Click to expand...

i cant watch movies on my laptop - bad enough when i have to watch footy on it


----------



## Pinky32

Can I get a wooooop wooooooop

I got a tiny bit of ewcm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Woop woop!! :happydance:

I got a bit of a dip today but I woke up cold, trying not to dwell on it got a long day ahead. Xx


----------



## Pinky32

lol thank you for my woooop wooooop

dont worry too much about temp dip, its still higher than the dip on cd26 and thats what counts

xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sarahuk said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> crappy tv hay,
> 
> ooow hun you better suk it back up till monday lol, I dont want you missing it, i want us to be bump buddie's by the end of your cycle this month. :D :hugs: x x x
> 
> I want to join too :( :cry:Click to expand...

 
Aww hun you can join to lol x x x :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

pinky32 said:


> can i get a wooooop wooooooop
> 
> i got a tiny bit of ewcm!!!!!!!!!

 
wooooooooop woooooooop :d


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladie's

I know im only DPO 7 today unless fertility friend did get ov wrong and im DPO 10, but i tested this morning, And I got a faint positive line but it's not faint were it's really hard to see, im not going to get really excited yet as it could be a false positive but thought i would let you all know. Should i test again tomorrow or wait a couple day's?. x x x

Sending load's of baby dust x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I tryed to take one hun but with flash you cant see it and without flash it's to dark to see it, but i'll try again now and why im doing that you need to tell me how to put it on here ok hun, x x x


----------



## Pinky32

ok, click "post reply" to post a message
at the top of the box is a small paperclip - click that and new box opens
click on "browse" to search your pc for the pic
scroll over to the right and click "upload"
down the bottom of the box and over to the right is the "close this window" box - click that

you wont see the pic in the message box but it will be there


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun i just took like 10 picture's and you just cant see it on my camera, its not one of the greatest camera's. Aint got a mobil otherwise i would have tryed on that. i'll just have to try again later or test again tomorrow and try then. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

:cry: ok

I would say to wait until this afternoon, hold your pee for at least 2-3 hours (4 if possible but i can never do that) then do another test

just remember, im left here on tenderhooks until i see that pic


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol, well i'll try but if i cant hold it, as i pee like every half hour, but if i cant then it will have to be in the morning. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

hmmmm i;ll try to hold out for that lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

thank's hun x x x


----------



## Pinky32

how exciting though!!

its that bloody dust im giving off to everyone else but me :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know hun, 

Lol you need to start being stingy and keeping it for your self, and it's quite mad that you said to me the other day everyone i befriend get's pregnant then last night you said if you get a faint line ect, then i wait up and get a faint line. :D Your a great friend hun. :D :hugs: And im sending you back all that sticky magical baby dust that you sent to me. I really do hope it help's hun x x x


----------



## Pinky32

haha its sods law isnt it lol

thank you hun - wait until you get that def positive, then send it back to me - gotta feeling im going to need all i can get


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun, I got a feeling that if i get that BFP then you wont be far behind me x x x


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed

im at that stage where im panicing about ov;ing and seeing OH at the right time - once thats done, I can relax, the tww is a doddle compared to this stress lol


----------



## kt1988

hi girls, its so nice to come on bnb and read through positive posts!!!! well done jessica and pinky lets hope well c lots of bfp's this cycle!!!!! :happydance:

Im still not having any symptoms i wouldnt normally have, i had a big rise in temps tday does that mean anything???


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww hun i know what you mean. But hopefully all goes well and your ov turn's up just after getting jiggy with the OH. so them little spermers are waiting for your wonderful egg. x x x :hugs: even if i get that BFP i will still be here for you hun, im not going no where. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> hi girls, its so nice to come on bnb and read through positive posts!!!! well done jessica and pinky lets hope well c lots of bfp's this cycle!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Im still not having any symptoms i wouldnt normally have, i had a big rise in temps tday does that mean anything???

oooooh lovely temp spike!!!!!! it just means that your body is getting ready to implant so is making a lovely little nest in there for the egg :happydance:



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Aww hun i know what you mean. But hopefully all goes well and your ov turn's up just after getting jiggy with the OH. so them little spermers are waiting for your wonderful egg. x x x :hugs: even if i get that BFP i will still be here for you hun, im not going no where. x x x

im about to get dressed n hair etc so i will check for anymore ewcm but its a good sign to get some yesterday - i do tend to ov quickly, so im hoping for monday or tuesday

no idea if im def seeing OH - put a message on facebook for him (its my only way of communicating with him) so hopefully he sees it (he keeps forgetting to check it doh!)

awww thanks hun x


----------



## kt1988

oh thank you i hope thats whats happening. :) I hope your oh comes home in time hun, if you dont mind me asking what does he do?


----------



## Pinky32

its not his work that takes him away from me

its very complicated -but basically he got someone preggy last year and the baby is now 4 weeks old


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> its not his work that takes him away from me
> 
> its very complicated -but basically he got someone preggy last year and the baby is now 4 weeks old

oh never, i bet thats very hard for you to deal with that. u poor thing.


----------



## Pinky32

this is why i know that stress can effect ttc so much

in my 1st jan cycle, i was so convinced i was preggy but on the day of implantation i had some major stresses and the baby was born which took me over the edge that day - that afternoon i started bleeding

it is hard, especially when i hear pple complaining that they only bd 100 times during fertile period - all i get is one chance


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> crappy tv hay,
> 
> ooow hun you better suk it back up till monday lol, I dont want you missing it, i want us to be bump buddie's by the end of your cycle this month. :D :hugs: x x x
> 
> I want to join too :( :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> oh you will my little sugar lump :hugs:
> 
> your only 1 day behind meClick to expand...

YAY!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im fed up paying extra to virgin each month just to watch the same crap!!!
> 
> oh dont worry, no chance of me ov;ing before monday - im going to place a bet for tuesday
> 
> haha thats a bit optimistic that im gonna get preggy this month lol
> 
> Sign up for the free month trial of netflix then cancel it before it charges you  Same with lovefilm. You can always then stream stuff off the net, thats what I do lol.Click to expand...
> 
> i cant watch movies on my laptop - bad enough when i have to watch footy on itClick to expand...

That sucks!!! I hate watching TV so id be lost without my laptop...watch all my stuff there lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Can I get a wooooop wooooooop
> 
> I got a tiny bit of ewcm!!!!!!!!!

Oh yay thats great news! And right on track!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Woop woop!! :happydance:
> 
> I got a bit of a dip today but I woke up cold, trying not to dwell on it got a long day ahead. Xx

I still suspect youve ovulated to be honest!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hiya ladie's
> 
> I know im only DPO 7 today unless fertility friend did get ov wrong and im DPO 10, but i tested this morning, And I got a faint positive line but it's not faint were it's really hard to see, im not going to get really excited yet as it could be a false positive but thought i would let you all know. Should i test again tomorrow or wait a couple day's?. x x x
> 
> Sending load's of baby dust x x x

Crossing my fingers and toes! Ive taken a look at your chart and I do think the crosshairs are correct for your ovulation but its hard to tel with any surity since you dont use opks and your temps are rather erratic. 

Test again chick. Best way to rule out any suspicion of evaps xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> hi girls, its so nice to come on bnb and read through positive posts!!!! well done jessica and pinky lets hope well c lots of bfp's this cycle!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Im still not having any symptoms i wouldnt normally have, i had a big rise in temps tday does that mean anything???

Any rise is good chick. But wht I would say is what happens to temps post ovulation doesnt really count for much. I only use temping to confirm ovulation, other than that its not a reliable tool for anything else.


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, its so nice to come on bnb and read through positive posts!!!! well done jessica and pinky lets hope well c lots of bfp's this cycle!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Im still not having any symptoms i wouldnt normally have, i had a big rise in temps tday does that mean anything???
> 
> Any rise is good chick. But wht I would say is what happens to temps post ovulation doesnt really count for much. I only use temping to confirm ovulation, other than that its not a reliable tool for anything else.Click to expand...

Ok thanks for the advice :) its the highest ive seen it this cycle so wondered if it meant anything? I think ill test in two days at 10dpo, wot do you think?


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> this is why i know that stress can effect ttc so much
> 
> in my 1st jan cycle, i was so convinced i was preggy but on the day of implantation i had some major stresses and the baby was born which took me over the edge that day - that afternoon i started bleeding
> 
> it is hard, especially when i hear pple complaining that they only bd 100 times during fertile period - all i get is one chance

.

I can imagine how frustrated that makes you feel mind. Your a very strong lady being able to keep ur stress levels down and offer so much encouraging advice to everyone


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, its so nice to come on bnb and read through positive posts!!!! well done jessica and pinky lets hope well c lots of bfp's this cycle!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Im still not having any symptoms i wouldnt normally have, i had a big rise in temps tday does that mean anything???
> 
> Any rise is good chick. But wht I would say is what happens to temps post ovulation doesnt really count for much. I only use temping to confirm ovulation, other than that its not a reliable tool for anything else.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks for the advice :) its the highest ive seen it this cycle so wondered if it meant anything? I think ill test in two days at 10dpo, wot do you think?Click to expand...

any high temp is a good sign!!!! 10DPO is still very early (says she who tested from 5dpo)



kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is why i know that stress can effect ttc so much
> 
> in my 1st jan cycle, i was so convinced i was preggy but on the day of implantation i had some major stresses and the baby was born which took me over the edge that day - that afternoon i started bleeding
> 
> it is hard, especially when i hear pple complaining that they only bd 100 times during fertile period - all i get is one chance
> 
> .
> 
> I can imagine how frustrated that makes you feel mind. Your a very strong lady being able to keep ur stress levels down and offer so much encouraging advice to everyoneClick to expand...

for me, chatting on here keeps me calm and sane

and i like helping pple if i can


----------



## kt1988

Well you are certainly helping me, :) ive bought the internet early pregnancy test strips, pack of 15 i think so i think i may test 10dpo then every other day unless af comes in the meantime, i hope not!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

awww thank you x

when you have loads of tests you can test daily and their so cheap its not costing a fortune to do it

fingers crossed hun x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sarahuk said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladie's
> 
> I know im only DPO 7 today unless fertility friend did get ov wrong and im DPO 10, but i tested this morning, And I got a faint positive line but it's not faint were it's really hard to see, im not going to get really excited yet as it could be a false positive but thought i would let you all know. Should i test again tomorrow or wait a couple day's?. x x x
> 
> Sending load's of baby dust x x x
> 
> Crossing my fingers and toes! Ive taken a look at your chart and I do think the crosshairs are correct for your ovulation but its hard to tel with any surity since you dont use opks and your temps are rather erratic.
> 
> Test again chick. Best way to rule out any suspicion of evaps xxClick to expand...

Thank's hun, I know what you mean. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

my opk is so faint im now not even sure its there


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, its so nice to come on bnb and read through positive posts!!!! well done jessica and pinky lets hope well c lots of bfp's this cycle!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Im still not having any symptoms i wouldnt normally have, i had a big rise in temps tday does that mean anything???
> 
> Any rise is good chick. But wht I would say is what happens to temps post ovulation doesnt really count for much. I only use temping to confirm ovulation, other than that its not a reliable tool for anything else.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks for the advice :) its the highest ive seen it this cycle so wondered if it meant anything? I think ill test in two days at 10dpo, wot do you think?Click to expand...

Yeah 10dpo is a good time to start...but...remember that the average first bfp is at 13.5dpo so dont feel too disheartened if its a bfn :)


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this is why i know that stress can effect ttc so much
> 
> in my 1st jan cycle, i was so convinced i was preggy but on the day of implantation i had some major stresses and the baby was born which took me over the edge that day - that afternoon i started bleeding
> 
> it is hard, especially when i hear pple complaining that they only bd 100 times during fertile period - all i get is one chance
> 
> .
> 
> I can imagine how frustrated that makes you feel mind. Your a very strong lady being able to keep ur stress levels down and offer so much encouraging advice to everyoneClick to expand...

Agree...me loves my pinky :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

well if u know its faint...then you know its there!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> well if u know its faint...then you know its there!

itx so faint im now doubting it was there to start with

never had this before - around ov time, every opk ive taken has a line that i can see


----------



## Laura2806

Hi ladies!

Well I went out at 8:15am and have just this minute got home! 

Lovely to see it looks like we could have a BFP or 2 on the cards. 

Mum showed me the travel system my SIL has ordered, it was a weird feeling cause I wanted to be looking for me. I also told my mum that if we're not pregnant by the time she has the baby we'll really struggle and she said well why didn't you struggle when Kate (my best friend) gave birth, my reply, we weren't trying when Kate gave birth we are now and if kate gets pregnant again before us it'll be really difficult, they're planning on starting TTC in November. Im pretty worried about this tbh cause I've got a feeling theyll be expecting before we are. 

Maybe I'm just tired but everything feels weird ATM. Enough of the dull shite! 

Sore bbs this morning, well nips to be precise, hope it's a good sign along with a few very mild cramps.

Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's, 

Pinky hun you know me i aint got a clue when i come's to OPK's, but im shore if you see one this morning then ov's gotta be coming and im shore OPK's & HPT Stick fade away. x x x 

Laura - sorry to hear that hun, Dont feel down about every think hun, you will get that BFP very soon & i think sore nip's is a good sign. What DPO are you at? x x x

Sending you ladie's :hugs: and load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I went out at 8:15am and have just this minute got home!
> 
> Lovely to see it looks like we could have a BFP or 2 on the cards.
> 
> Mum showed me the travel system my SIL has ordered, it was a weird feeling cause I wanted to be looking for me. I also told my mum that if we're not pregnant by the time she has the baby we'll really struggle and she said well why didn't you struggle when Kate (my best friend) gave birth, my reply, we weren't trying when Kate gave birth we are now and if kate gets pregnant again before us it'll be really difficult, they're planning on starting TTC in November. Im pretty worried about this tbh cause I've got a feeling theyll be expecting before we are.
> 
> Maybe I'm just tired but everything feels weird ATM. Enough of the dull shite!
> 
> Sore bbs this morning, well nips to be precise, hope it's a good sign along with a few very mild cramps.
> 
> Xx

to be honest and dont take this wrong, i think your tired and stressed, you ;ve had a longgggggg day and (im sorry to say) your mum is being insensitive

Have a nice long bath (not too hot) and relax with crap on tv and have an early night

we;re still stalking you and praying for those crosshairs tomorrow xx



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> Pinky hun you know me i aint got a clue when i come's to OPK's, but im shore if you see one this morning then ov's gotta be coming and im shore OPK's & HPT Stick fade away. x x x
> 
> Laura - sorry to hear that hun, Dont feel down about every think hun, you will get that BFP very soon & i think sore nip's is a good sign. What DPO are you at? x x x
> 
> Sending you ladie's :hugs: and load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x

im not even sure if i saw a line now to be honest, i think i got all excited cos ive got tiny bits of ewcm

ive done two tests today and both of them, the pee didnt go up the stick, i had to give it a little nudge, so now im holding my pee until 10.30 so i can test again


----------



## Laura2806

Hi jess, we'll know a dpo tomorrow if I get crosshairs, not sure how to feel about it tho after this mornings slight dip, I know it will happen but I can't stand the thought of having to wait years to get our first little one, it makes me so sad :-( I thunk that's what taking over the good emotions . It should be enjoyable trying for your first baby but it's stressful as hell. 

Pinky - I am very tired of everything, the thought of work fills me with stress. Tbf we were shopping for y godson's birthday and said shall I show you Stacey's pushchair and I agreed to it, I've gotta get used to it at the end I the day, nothing I do or feel will change what's going to happen. Doesn't stop it hurting but I've got to get used to it. Thinking about it stresses me and don't think my mum readies just how much I ache to see that BFP and not AF. I even dreamt that AF arrived last night and it was so vivid I had to double check this morning and have been on high alert all day! 

I'm tempted to stop temping and charting at the end of cycle and stay away from bnb to take a break from it, I don't know if it would help or not tho cause you ladies help me so much but then if I'm not watching every little thing my body does I might feel happier and less stressed about it. 

I just don't know. Not feeling too positive but maybe that's because im exhausted and fighting with my eyelids.


----------



## Pinky32

hun, i do understand what your feeling and going through

each time i go on to facebook i see new pictures that my OH is posting of his new baby - each time it rips a little bit more of my heart

ive explained to him how i feel but at the same time its his baby whos a month old today so of course hes as proud as punch

i havent told anyone im ttc so i have to bottle everything up and each day its getting narder and harder

i can understand about not wanting to temp or opk in the future but i would say to get one definate ovulation done first

stress is a bitch who plays a massive part in ttc

hold on hunnie - your soooooooooo close

xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I went out at 8:15am and have just this minute got home!
> 
> Lovely to see it looks like we could have a BFP or 2 on the cards.
> 
> Mum showed me the travel system my SIL has ordered, it was a weird feeling cause I wanted to be looking for me. I also told my mum that if we're not pregnant by the time she has the baby we'll really struggle and she said well why didn't you struggle when Kate (my best friend) gave birth, my reply, we weren't trying when Kate gave birth we are now and if kate gets pregnant again before us it'll be really difficult, they're planning on starting TTC in November. Im pretty worried about this tbh cause I've got a feeling theyll be expecting before we are.
> 
> Maybe I'm just tired but everything feels weird ATM. Enough of the dull shite!
> 
> Sore bbs this morning, well nips to be precise, hope it's a good sign along with a few very mild cramps.
> 
> Xx
> 
> to be honest and dont take this wrong, i think your tired and stressed, you ;ve had a longgggggg day and (im sorry to say) your mum is being insensitive
> 
> Have a nice long bath (not too hot) and relax with crap on tv and have an early night
> 
> we;re still stalking you and praying for those crosshairs tomorrow xx
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladie's,
> 
> Pinky hun you know me i aint got a clue when i come's to OPK's, but im shore if you see one this morning then ov's gotta be coming and im shore OPK's & HPT Stick fade away. x x x
> 
> Laura - sorry to hear that hun, Dont feel down about every think hun, you will get that BFP very soon & i think sore nip's is a good sign. What DPO are you at? x x x
> 
> Sending you ladie's :hugs: and load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x xClick to expand...
> 
> im not even sure if i saw a line now to be honest, i think i got all excited cos ive got tiny bits of ewcm
> 
> ive done two tests today and both of them, the pee didnt go up the stick, i had to give it a little nudge, so now im holding my pee until 10.30 so i can test againClick to expand...

Sorry to hear that hun, good luck for next test hope it come's up for ya x x x


----------



## Pinky32

thanks jessy hunny - at the moment i dont even know if im going to bother doing another one


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura2806 said:


> Hi jess, we'll know a dpo tomorrow if I get crosshairs, not sure how to feel about it tho after this mornings slight dip, I know it will happen but I can't stand the thought of having to wait years to get our first little one, it makes me so sad :-( I thunk that's what taking over the good emotions . It should be enjoyable trying for your first baby but it's stressful as hell.
> 
> Pinky - I am very tired of everything, the thought of work fills me with stress. Tbf we were shopping for y godson's birthday and said shall I show you Stacey's pushchair and I agreed to it, I've gotta get used to it at the end I the day, nothing I do or feel will change what's going to happen. Doesn't stop it hurting but I've got to get used to it. Thinking about it stresses me and don't think my mum readies just how much I ache to see that BFP and not AF. I even dreamt that AF arrived last night and it was so vivid I had to double check this morning and have been on high alert all day!
> 
> I'm tempted to stop temping and charting at the end of cycle and stay away from bnb to take a break from it, I don't know if it would help or not tho cause you ladies help me so much but then if I'm not watching every little thing my body does I might feel happier and less stressed about it.
> 
> I just don't know. Not feeling too positive but maybe that's because im exhausted and fighting with my eyelids.

Hun how long you been TTC & i dont know how it feel's to be in your position but i can understand it must be really hard, i dont mean this horribly hun but i think pinky's right. take a nice soak and relax like pinky said she's got really good advice. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I know I'm not the only one going through this and far from the worst off. I think I'm just drained completely and utterly. Just need one thing to go our way, a BFP would take shut loads of stress away. 

Might go to bed ladies, night xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hun if you dont feel like doing it tonight then wait untill the morning. Do what you think is best. But what ever you do good luck hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Been TTC for just short of 8months x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Have a good night's sleep hun, sweet dream's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

laura - same as me hun - have an early night and we'll take one day at a time

we're all in this together

Jess - im just very teary tonight and not sure why


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you pinky xx :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

You never know then hun you could do it before a year, i know 4 month's is a long way away but it will be so worth the wait. and it might not even take you another 4 month's. this could be your month. down feel down hun this is your time to shine and be happy. sending you load's of baby dust x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww hun are you ok. You can talk to me about anythink. i dont mind you sending me message's if you need to talk. i'll alway's be here for you and the ladie's. keep your chin's up. ;)x x x


----------



## Pinky32

laura - think of a three-legged race - step-by-step = together!

today is a low day - but tomorrow is a new day

jess - i know im saying this to the wrong person, but at 8 months, 12 seems soooooooo far away

:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Aww hun are you ok. You can talk to me about anythink. i dont mind you sending me message's if you need to talk. i'll alway's be here for you and the ladie's. keep your chin's up. ;)x x x

awww bless :kiss::flower:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know that hun, I know im not trying for my first but i have been trying for 20month's. Getting to the year mark take's forever. I would never want you ladie's to have to be TTC for this long. it's a crewl life sometime's. I just want you girl's to be happy. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I know that hun, I know im not trying for my first but i have been trying for 20month's. Getting to the year mark take's forever. I would never want you ladie's to have to be TTC for this long. it's a crewl life sometime's. I just want you girl's to be happy. x x x

today im not happy :nope:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> well if u know its faint...then you know its there!
> 
> itx so faint im now doubting it was there to start with
> 
> never had this before - around ov time, every opk ive taken has a line that i can seeClick to expand...

Its gunna come chick...be like the Flash...ZOOM there it is!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I went out at 8:15am and have just this minute got home!
> 
> Lovely to see it looks like we could have a BFP or 2 on the cards.
> 
> Mum showed me the travel system my SIL has ordered, it was a weird feeling cause I wanted to be looking for me. I also told my mum that if we're not pregnant by the time she has the baby we'll really struggle and she said well why didn't you struggle when Kate (my best friend) gave birth, my reply, we weren't trying when Kate gave birth we are now and if kate gets pregnant again before us it'll be really difficult, they're planning on starting TTC in November. Im pretty worried about this tbh cause I've got a feeling theyll be expecting before we are.
> 
> Maybe I'm just tired but everything feels weird ATM. Enough of the dull shite!
> 
> Sore bbs this morning, well nips to be precise, hope it's a good sign along with a few very mild cramps.
> 
> Xx

Sore nips are confirming what I thought...you ovulated! Its like...classic ov/post ov symptom! WOOOT!!!

I can understand your feelings. Its not east when those around us are waiting for baby to arrive or are making baby. BUT, you will get there way before November my love! Youre doing things the right way atm..keeping busy, thinking about the house and things..baby will come!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I went out at 8:15am and have just this minute got home!
> 
> Lovely to see it looks like we could have a BFP or 2 on the cards.
> 
> Mum showed me the travel system my SIL has ordered, it was a weird feeling cause I wanted to be looking for me. I also told my mum that if we're not pregnant by the time she has the baby we'll really struggle and she said well why didn't you struggle when Kate (my best friend) gave birth, my reply, we weren't trying when Kate gave birth we are now and if kate gets pregnant again before us it'll be really difficult, they're planning on starting TTC in November. Im pretty worried about this tbh cause I've got a feeling theyll be expecting before we are.
> 
> Maybe I'm just tired but everything feels weird ATM. Enough of the dull shite!
> 
> Sore bbs this morning, well nips to be precise, hope it's a good sign along with a few very mild cramps.
> 
> Xx
> 
> to be honest and dont take this wrong, i think your tired and stressed, you ;ve had a longgggggg day and (im sorry to say) your mum is being insensitive
> 
> Have a nice long bath (not too hot) and relax with crap on tv and have an early night
> 
> we;re still stalking you and praying for those crosshairs tomorrow xx
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladie's,
> 
> Pinky hun you know me i aint got a clue when i come's to OPK's, but im shore if you see one this morning then ov's gotta be coming and im shore OPK's & HPT Stick fade away. x x x
> 
> Laura - sorry to hear that hun, Dont feel down about every think hun, you will get that BFP very soon & i think sore nip's is a good sign. What DPO are you at? x x x
> 
> Sending you ladie's :hugs: and load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x xClick to expand...
> 
> im not even sure if i saw a line now to be honest, i think i got all excited cos ive got tiny bits of ewcm
> 
> ive done two tests today and both of them, the pee didnt go up the stick, i had to give it a little nudge, so now im holding my pee until 10.30 so i can test againClick to expand...

Youre gunna get that positive opk tomorrow :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hi jess, we'll know a dpo tomorrow if I get crosshairs, not sure how to feel about it tho after this mornings slight dip, I know it will happen but I can't stand the thought of having to wait years to get our first little one, it makes me so sad :-( I thunk that's what taking over the good emotions . It should be enjoyable trying for your first baby but it's stressful as hell.
> 
> Pinky - I am very tired of everything, the thought of work fills me with stress. Tbf we were shopping for y godson's birthday and said shall I show you Stacey's pushchair and I agreed to it, I've gotta get used to it at the end I the day, nothing I do or feel will change what's going to happen. Doesn't stop it hurting but I've got to get used to it. Thinking about it stresses me and don't think my mum readies just how much I ache to see that BFP and not AF. I even dreamt that AF arrived last night and it was so vivid I had to double check this morning and have been on high alert all day!
> 
> I'm tempted to stop temping and charting at the end of cycle and stay away from bnb to take a break from it, I don't know if it would help or not tho cause you ladies help me so much but then if I'm not watching every little thing my body does I might feel happier and less stressed about it.
> 
> I just don't know. Not feeling too positive but maybe that's because im exhausted and fighting with my eyelids.

I dont think the dip today was a true temp. However, it -might- stop the crosshairs tomorrow. I do think youve ovulated though...pinks..what do you think?

Sometimes its good to take a steap away from all the things that make you stressed with the ttc. I took a little break but if im completely honest I still thought about all the things I did before. I just wasnt writing them down! But at the end of the day, if you think stepping away will help you then you know we have your back and you still have our support. 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> You never know then hun you could do it before a year, i know 4 month's is a long way away but it will be so worth the wait. and it might not even take you another 4 month's. this could be your month. down feel down hun this is your time to shine and be happy. sending you load's of baby dust x x x

I agree with you Jess hun.

Its a hard journey laura..it doesnt get easier. Look at me and Jess..weve been at it for 20 months now. And I bet shed say its damn bloody hard work keeping the pma to keep going.

BUT...I think I emotionally found the struggle the hardest in the middle of the 6 to 12 month mark. It was a horrible, horrible time for me. Its like limbo cos in your mind you expected to have gotten somewhere by then, but you havent been going long enough to get doctors support to check all is ok either.

But thats where we come in. We will help you get through every single day. And like Jess says, you probably wont even hit the year mark youll get your bfp!

If you let the stress take you too far under, youll undo the hard work your body is doing to get you ovulating :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I know that hun, I know im not trying for my first but i have been trying for 20month's. Getting to the year mark take's forever. I would never want you ladie's to have to be TTC for this long. it's a crewl life sometime's. I just want you girl's to be happy. x x x

It damn sure is cruel sometimes :D 20 cyles and no baby is hard work. I share your frustrations and pains, ive been at it 20 cycles and no baby :( :cry: unless you count my dog!


----------



## Pinky32

i think laura ov'd and i think not to worry about todays temps as she woke up cold but hopefully after a good nights sleep after an exhausting day, the temps will be back up


----------



## sarahuk

yeah i think so too!


----------



## Pinky32

i just want it to be tuesday


----------



## sarahuk

Its coming sweetie...almost there...and then you can take in a nice big breath and let it out and relax!


----------



## Pinky32

:nope:


----------



## Laura2806

Not temp rise, pretty much the same as yesterday. Woke up at 5 today tho, before I knew what time it was I'd done too much wriggling to temp. 

Keep having hot flushes tho :-( 

And eugh it's Monday which means another day in the hell hole I call work.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I dont feel that good today, i dunno how but i didnt even get excited and still feel gutted...BFN...:(


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Not temp rise, pretty much the same as yesterday. Woke up at 5 today tho, before I knew what time it was I'd done too much wriggling to temp.
> 
> Keep having hot flushes tho :-(
> 
> And eugh it's Monday which means another day in the hell hole I call work.

what time do you normally temp? was 5am a bit earlier than norm? I kept wriggling too when i was oral temping so I would alter it a little



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I dont feel that good today, i dunno how but i didnt even get excited and still feel gutted...BFN...:(

awww hun, its still very early days


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. im gonna try to stay positive. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

you have to!!

where you are at DPO you dont need to be negative or stressed - if the egg implanted when you had your dip, i read that it takes at least 3 days for the implanted egg to tell the body its preggy


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

thank's hun. Im gonna buy them test's today when my lazy OH decides to get up and go shop. (not for the test's) im getting them from amazon.co.uk. then im going to book an appointment to get a blood test done on wednesday. x x x or should i just sod the test's and get blood test done. HELP lol. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

is the blood for hcg test or prolactin test?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

HCG test...!!! x


----------



## Pinky32

they wont do it yet

i went with severe cramps, i knew it wasnt af pains - i went when af was 2 days late and they sent me away and told me to go back when i was at least a week late


----------



## Pinky32

if you are preggy, your hcg will still be very low, blood tests need to be something like 50 points before they say your preggy


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh that's really bad, were did you go to your GP or hospital?

Cause i called my doctor about 10 minute's ago and there gonna do a wee sample test then if neg there gonna give me a blood test. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i went to my docs. i went away for another 5 days then went back to doc, he sent me for bloods as i was in so much pain and he said he thought it was a possible mc and then i was rushed to A&E on xmas eve night as i was in agony

ooh im surprised - you have a good doc!!!


----------



## Pinky32

the only person who knows im ttc who had a baby back in oct is 8 weeks preggy and just told me shes having an abortion!

she had complication with her two pregnancies and is in hospital on a drip as she is dehydratred - but if you dont want another one, surely you would protection!!!

wish i hadnt text her to say hello now :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun my GP surgery is really good been with them for nearly 3 year's. I dread the day i would have to change doctor's. and when i get pregnant i want a home birth so if i want a home birth i would have to change doctor's. it's complicated to explain why. I think your doctor's was wrong for turning you away. and making you wait a week. soz about bad new's babe's x x x


----------



## Pinky32

the doc who sent me away wasnt my doc, he was a locum so i complained about him when i saw my doc the following week

the good thing that came out of it is i had 3 sets of bloods done in a week checking for all sorts of things and then an ultrasound scan - all is normal

i was a home birth which 100 years ago was not the "done thing" everyone thought my mum was mad lol but she had so many problems when she had my older sister that she said she wouldnt go back into hospital

they had so many girls in labour on the same night, they gave my mum a drug to delay labour so they could deal with the other girls more dialated, after a few hours they then started panicing as my sister had stoped breathing so then it was a rush to induce labour and get her out!

but then im talking about 45 years ago and my sister was fine


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

glad you complained about that arse whole doctor. that's wrong to slow labour down but then it was 45 year's back and it's so difference these day's. i just wanna have a home birth for the experience and because i wasnt comfortable in hospital when i had honey. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i think once youve been through, you know what to expect, what to do etc is great to have a home birth

id be too scared for my first birth though


----------



## Pinky32

ok update

Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches

i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!

Woooo Hooooo

Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pm


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> :nope:

Is ee you had your usual temp drop and have your egg white!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Not temp rise, pretty much the same as yesterday. Woke up at 5 today tho, before I knew what time it was I'd done too much wriggling to temp.
> 
> Keep having hot flushes tho :-(
> 
> And eugh it's Monday which means another day in the hell hole I call work.

Awww hun. Well...tbh, that means your temp is off. Theres a formula to work out the real temp, pinky knows it, she normally sorts mine out!

I think your problem is just the environment. I do believe youve ovulated arouand cd26. YAY for dpo!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I dont feel that good today, i dunno how but i didnt even get excited and still feel gutted...BFN...:(

Awww hun :(

:hugs: Its still early days yet. Dont let the bfn get you too far down, still plenty of time yet <3 x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> you have to!!
> 
> where you are at DPO you dont need to be negative or stressed - if the egg implanted when you had your dip, i read that it takes at least 3 days for the implanted egg to tell the body its preggy

Yup...and then it will be low hcg. Hence why testing before LP range is sooo unreliable! x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Oh that's really bad, were did you go to your GP or hospital?
> 
> Cause i called my doctor about 10 minute's ago and there gonna do a wee sample test then if neg there gonna give me a blood test. x x x

The way it works with the blood tests is they do quantative hcg results. EVeryone has some level of hcg in their blood, so anything less than 5 is considered not pregnancy related. If youre around that level or above, then they will do a second set of bloodwork 2 days later to see if the numbers are increasing.

However, doctors these days dont tend to be prepared to do beta hcg testing unless your period is proving to not show up, or there is evidence of a threateneed miscarriage etc. They will probably urine test you but wont beta blood work you due to the cost until youre having an abnormal period length.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> the only person who knows im ttc who had a baby back in oct is 8 weeks preggy and just told me shes having an abortion!
> 
> she had complication with her two pregnancies and is in hospital on a drip as she is dehydratred - but if you dont want another one, surely you would protection!!!
> 
> wish i hadnt text her to say hello now :(

Bloody hell thats awful...id have said that to her to be honest. I dont think id have been able to hold back.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pm

YAY on both counts!!!!! I know a certain someone who will be having her legs in the air later! :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ok update
> 
> Just got dresses and felt veru "wet", went to check and a glob of ewcm came out! not a huge glob but it stretched about 1 1/2 inches
> 
> i also was a bit sneaky - i just text my god-daughters mum, whos boyfriend plays footy with my OH and asked her if footy was on - she said yes about 7.30pm!!
> 
> Woooo Hooooo
> 
> Fingers crossed it doesnt get cancelled - if he plays only one game then hopefully will be here aorund 8.30-8.45 but if he plays two games then more like 10.00-10.30pm
> 
> YAY on both counts!!!!! I know a certain someone who will be having her legs in the air later! :DClick to expand...

ive never had a glob before


----------



## sarahuk

Maybe its been gathering up near your cervix and hiding :D


----------



## Pinky32

ive been having tiny little bits since sat afternoon - hope more comes


----------



## Laura2806

I normally temp aroun 6:15, I wouldn't have a clue how to adjust it tho. 

Tryin to concentrate on loosing weight this week, hopefully BFP will follow that then. 

I've got 5weeks to loose a stone! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

ok tell me the temp that you got at 5am and i;ll adjust it


----------



## Laura2806

I didn't temp at 5 cause of the wriggling :-( 6:20 was 36.34. I should temped shouldn't I :-(


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah that would make me 4dpo! Maybe I am lol


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I didn't temp at 5 cause of the wriggling :-( 6:20 was 36.34. I should temped shouldn't I :-(

sorry i thought you meant that you took it at 5am

if you took it at 6.20am and it was 36.34 after a few mins of wriggling around then i would adjust it a tiny bit - maybe around 36.38

this is why i like vag temping, as im still under the covers i dont think it makes much difference wriggling about


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun, switching to vag next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, im still hoping that its my month but im not really having many symptoms, some odd ones but nothing major.

Jessica, im in the same boat, i gave in and did a test tday-BFN! I know its still early but i was hoping for a faint line. What DPO are you, your close to me arnt you, im 9DPO today.

Pinky- Glad to hear about your EWCM :happydance: woop woop!!!!! Also glad to hear OH will be available to BD hehehe! Sounds like perfect timing to me.


----------



## Pinky32

oh i do like a wooooop woooooop :thumbup:

i went to doc

got signed off for another 13 weeks

got more painkillers

got results from ultrasound scan - all normal

got cramps on my right ovary sand pelvic area

found a glob on my knickers


----------



## Pinky32

kt - 9dpo is veryyyyyy early - so keep trying

my fingers are crossed


----------



## Laura2806

Very precise update there pinky lol 

Great about the ewcm! 

Lots of rest for you lady! 

Had cramps on my left side along with dizzy spell and feeling weird! Going gym tonight, desperate to loose weight!!!


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Very precise update there pinky lol
> 
> Great about the ewcm!
> 
> Lots of rest for you lady!
> 
> Had cramps on my left side along with dizzy spell and feeling weird! Going gym tonight, desperate to loose weight!!!

Oh hun dont push yourself too much, im sure you dont need to loose weight!! Glad to hear your having cramps, got to be a good sign. I always seem to have my cramps on the left side, well ive only felt cramps this cycle and last cycle and they are from ovulation to af pretty much. Hopefully until BFP this month :) fxd!


----------



## Pinky32

laura - i know you get the hump if i dont give precise updates lol

ive just had it confirmed that football is def on so if he doesnt pop round afterwards im gonna scream

if your feeling dizzy, be careful at the gym!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

KT u really do! I weigh 15 st 11lb!!!

Want to loose at least a stone by the wedding in 5wks.

Mine are always on the left too, how strange! 

Haha I know right pinky! Saves me havig to ask lol 

I'm sure he'll pop round for a bit of nooky lol


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and I will do :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

i got weighed at the hospital the other week - 16st!!!! i told her i was wearing lead weighted knickers! :rofl:

at 5'10" they say im supposed to be 9st WTF!

i saw my neighbour this morning and she said that she thought id lost weight - i nearly snogged her on the spot!

my pains are always on the right - feel left out now :(


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> KT u really do! I weigh 15 st 11lb!!!
> 
> Want to loose at least a stone by the wedding in 5wks.
> 
> Mine are always on the left too, how strange!
> 
> Haha I know right pinky! Saves me havig to ask lol
> 
> I'm sure he'll pop round for a bit of nooky lol

Be careful loosing weight mind, you dont want your dress too big! Have you got a diet in mind? Its going to be difficult to find one that healthy for you whilst ttc or hopefully pregnant! :)


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> i got weighed at the hospital the other week - 16st!!!! i told her i was wearing lead weighted knickers! :rofl:
> 
> at 5'10" they say im supposed to be 9st WTF!
> 
> i saw my neighbour this morning and she said that she thought id lost weight - i nearly snogged her on the spot!
> 
> my pains are always on the right - feel left out now :(

Hehehe, you make me laugh!:rofl: Im 5ft9'' and 10st10 and to be honest i wouldnt like to be 9 stone i think if i lost a stone im on borderline underwieght so i dunno what docs on about!!! I would like to loose a bit cos my clothes are getting snug, i guess at 23 i should expect my body to look a bit curvier now haha! OH likes me bit chunkier but i dont like it at all!!!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i got weighed at the hospital the other week - 16st!!!! i told her i was wearing lead weighted knickers! :rofl:
> 
> at 5'10" they say im supposed to be 9st WTF!
> 
> i saw my neighbour this morning and she said that she thought id lost weight - i nearly snogged her on the spot!
> 
> my pains are always on the right - feel left out now :(
> 
> Hehehe, you make me laugh!:rofl: Im 5ft9'' and 10st10 and to be honest i wouldnt like to be 9 stone i think if i lost a stone im on borderline underwieght so i dunno what docs on about!!! I would like to loose a bit cos my clothes are getting snug, i guess at 23 i should expect my body to look a bit curvier now haha! OH likes me bit chunkier but i dont like it at all!!!Click to expand...

i used to thin but im now 42 and just think bollox to it, i am what i am

Imvery consious when naked but my OH says its all in my mind - but then hes got a belly on his since we met which i love

i know i could lose loads and i remember being about 10 1/2 st (once upon a time) and my face looked gaunt

if i lose too much weight my boobs will go and i DEF dont want that -only like my boobs and my fingernails lol


----------



## Pinky32

im soooooooooooo excited to see OH i feel sick with nerves


----------



## kt1988

Thats it init, im pretty much in proportion, small to average size boobs but once again OH reckons he loves them. Hes probably just saying it but he seems happy haha! ive got a horrible dull ache in my tummy at mo, really low down feels bit like af cramps. Surely its too early for that!


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> im soooooooooooo excited to see OH i feel sick with nerves

Oh thats lovely, :) how will you know if hes coming or will he just turn up?


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know if its just mine, but big ones tend to be less sensitive

a handful is good - mine are about 2-3 hands each one!!!

and also, not all men are boob-men but im sure what you have is lovely to him

when is af due? your online for implant cramps


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> i dont know if its just mine, but big ones tend to be less sensitive
> 
> a handful is good - mine are about 2-3 hands each one!!!
> 
> and also, not all men are boob-men but im sure what you have is lovely to him
> 
> when is af due? your online for implant cramps

Aye im a comfortable handful hehe! 

Well im not really sure when af is due, last two cycles have been 33 days, cycle before that 28 days. Last cycle i thought i ov'd cd 16 because i had pains in my left side then i had ewcm on cd22 so im judging that i ov'd cd22 becuase of fetile cm which would make my lp 12 days. If thats correct then i should have af in 3 days. I hope not!!! If i actually ovulated cd16 last cycle then my lp would be 18 days so 9 days untill af?


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im soooooooooooo excited to see OH i feel sick with nerves
> 
> Oh thats lovely, :) how will you know if hes coming or will he just turn up?Click to expand...

he just turns up :(



kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know if its just mine, but big ones tend to be less sensitive
> 
> a handful is good - mine are about 2-3 hands each one!!!
> 
> and also, not all men are boob-men but im sure what you have is lovely to him
> 
> when is af due? your online for implant cramps
> 
> Aye im a comfortable handful hehe!
> 
> Well im not really sure when af is due, last two cycles have been 33 days, cycle before that 28 days. Last cycle i thought i ov'd cd 16 because i had pains in my left side then i had ewcm on cd22 so im judging that i ov'd cd22 becuase of fetile cm which would make my lp 12 days. If thats correct then i should have af in 3 days. I hope not!!! If i actually ovulated cd16 last cycle then my lp would be 18 days so 9 days untill af?Click to expand...

i would say you ov on cd22 last cycle as the cramps could have been the egg getting ready and the cm is more likely when it dropped

still to early for af cramps


----------



## kt1988

I hope so :( i didnt realise that was it was so near! I think ill test FMU for couple of days hopefull ill see a line!


----------



## Pinky32

LP can differ by a day or two but not normally 6 days difference

you sure you ov on cd16 the cycle before?


----------



## kt1988

No i thought that i ov'd either cd 16 or 22 in same cycle. The cycle before i ov'd cd20 as i had ewcm cd12 and sore nipples cd21. I only started temping and using opks this cycle so im not 100%. Looking back at all 4 cycles apart from the first cycle there is a strong ressemblance of ewcm cd20-22 sore nipples 2-3 days later then af 12-14 days after that.


----------



## Pinky32

this is why temping is good


----------



## Pinky32

omg i went to sainsburys with my mum and she wanted branston pickle - so we found it and i saw there is a beetroot pickle

OMG its delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can see me buying more of that

everything i eat has mayo on it but hmmmmm this pickle is taking over!


----------



## Pinky32

i ate my dinner so fast ive got hiccups again


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao pinky! 

I'm 5'5" ish so look even fatter lol I wouldn't mind but ov got no boobs at all, barely a handful! All my weight is on my belly hips bum and thighs lol 

My dress is an 18 but it can always be taken in lol 

Had a good workout now doing steak stir fry with loads of veggies )


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and I got home to find leya had layed 18eggs!!! Ironic considering I struggle with one :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/c2787b9b.jpg

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/ccb1dcbd.jpg


----------



## kt1988

Oh thats great init! What happens with those now then I av no idea with reptiles!? Sounds like pinky is busy! :winkwink:


----------



## Laura2806

Unfortunatly they're unfertilised :-( she's a lady on her own as she's only 9months old, probs won't breed her tbh, can get expensive and stressful. I've had to take the eggs out, put them in a bag an into the freezer overnight to kill off any bacteria etc cause the eggs have yolk still then I can bin them. It's a little sad really but better lays than becomes egg bound which could kill her 

Sounds like she's very busy :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Oh thats great init! What happens with those now then I av no idea with reptiles!? Sounds like pinky is busy! :winkwink:

sorry girls, yes OH came round :winkwink:

not sure what to say about the 18 eggs apart from .........

...........................................
..........................................
.........................................
......................................

omelette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Lmao pinky!
> 
> I'm 5'5" ish so look even fatter lol I wouldn't mind but ov got no boobs at all, barely a handful! All my weight is on my belly hips bum and thighs lol
> 
> My dress is an 18 but it can always be taken in lol
> 
> Had a good workout now doing steak stir fry with loads of veggies )

im sure OH loves your belly hips bum and thighs hunnybun


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Unfortunatly they're unfertilised :-( she's a lady on her own as she's only 9months old, probs won't breed her tbh, can get expensive and stressful. I've had to take the eggs out, put them in a bag an into the freezer overnight to kill off any bacteria etc cause the eggs have yolk still then I can bin them. It's a little sad really but better lays than becomes egg bound which could kill her
> 
> Sounds like she's very busy :happydance:

Oh that is a lil sad but I can see ur logic. Its best for her init! 

Glad to hear u uv ada good evening pinky. :) The ttw begins!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls, im still hoping that its my month but im not really having many symptoms, some odd ones but nothing major.
> 
> Jessica, im in the same boat, i gave in and did a test tday-BFN! I know its still early but i was hoping for a faint line. What DPO are you, your close to me arnt you, im 9DPO today.
> 
> Pinky- Glad to hear about your EWCM :happydance: woop woop!!!!! Also glad to hear OH will be available to BD hehehe! Sounds like perfect timing to me.

 

Hello hun im DPO 8 today but that only if FF didnt get ov wrong but to be truthful i know think they didnt get it wrong. I done a test DPO7 and got a positive but the line was a little faint but it wasnt hard to see, I then tested again this morning it was just a BFN. Gonna go see GP wednesday getting pregnancy test done then if neg then doctor said he will give me a blood test. x x x good luck hun got my finger's crossed for ya x x x


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly they're unfertilised :-( she's a lady on her own as she's only 9months old, probs won't breed her tbh, can get expensive and stressful. I've had to take the eggs out, put them in a bag an into the freezer overnight to kill off any bacteria etc cause the eggs have yolk still then I can bin them. It's a little sad really but better lays than becomes egg bound which could kill her
> 
> Sounds like she's very busy :happydance:
> 
> Oh that is a lil sad but I can see ur logic. Its best for her init!
> 
> Glad to hear u uv ada good evening pinky. :) The ttw begins!Click to expand...

wooop wooooop also seeing him tomorrow !!!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

kt1988 said:


> Thats it init, im pretty much in proportion, small to average size boobs but once again OH reckons he loves them. Hes probably just saying it but he seems happy haha! ive got a horrible dull ache in my tummy at mo, really low down feels bit like af cramps. Surely its too early for that!

Dont worry hun iv only got a handful and my OH love's them. You's all talking about weight make's me feel really skinny. Im trying to gain weight with pregnancy lol. when it happen's x x x


----------



## Pinky32

[email protected] pple

not natural :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

how did you girls know that i was "busy" ??????????????????


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww hun that's great news that he came and is coming again tomorrow. 

How could we have not known hun lol. 

oooh thank's, skinny old me lol. I didnt ask to be this was. But then again aint checked my weight in a while so not to shore. x x x

My update, really emotional, went to mother in law's today and im telling you i near anothe starting crying about the slightest thing's. And that's not me i dont cry really at all unless it's somethink really bad. still got tender, heavy & swollen boob's. Still got larger and darker Areola's. been feeling a bit on and off. And defo got craving's for bean's on toast with cheese melted on the top. Yummy. :D had that for 3 day's in a row. increased CM, bachache, headache & disrupted sleep again last night. 

Sending load's of sticky magical baby dust to everyone and got my finger's crossed for you all x x x


----------



## Pinky32

awww hun theres nothing wrong with being skinny - in my other life, i was lol

im in proportion for my height and it doesnt bother me until i go to buy bras! now that really annoys me as my mum is small so can get hers anywhere and i cant!!!!

i think you need a hot relazing bath and an early night - your getting stressed - your seeing the doc tomoz and will hopefully get your bfp but it will still only be 10dpo which is still wayyyyyy early


----------



## Laura2806

Pretty obvious you were busy Hun ;-) lol good to hear your seeing him again tonight :happydance: 

Grrrr woke up at 4:55 again :-( temp was 36.01!!! Temped again at 6:26 and it was 36.41. Can you correct me pleases ))


----------



## kt1988

Another bfn this morning girls! I'm telling myself its still lil early! Not even a faint line at all! :( I asda really restless sleep looking at the clock every hour! Grrr! 

Jessica good luck for docs tmoz huni, hope u get ur bfp!


----------



## Pinky32

i still cant work out how it was obvious lol

laura - 36.39

kt - 10DPO is still very early days - the average is 13.5dpo

Jess - good luck at the docs

Sarah - even spending over an hour on the phone, we then email and text loads and then she falls asleep on me :rofl:

im going to wait another hour, then do an OPK, last night i did one and got a faint line


----------



## Pinky32

this was taken with SMU holding my pee for just over an hour
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Very precise update there pinky lol
> 
> Great about the ewcm!
> 
> Lots of rest for you lady!
> 
> Had cramps on my left side along with dizzy spell and feeling weird! Going gym tonight, desperate to loose weight!!!

Hmm...ovulation type cramps or something different?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> KT u really do! I weigh 15 st 11lb!!!
> 
> Want to loose at least a stone by the wedding in 5wks.
> 
> Mine are always on the left too, how strange!
> 
> Haha I know right pinky! Saves me havig to ask lol
> 
> I'm sure he'll pop round for a bit of nooky lol

u dont...ur blooming gorgeous!!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i got weighed at the hospital the other week - 16st!!!! i told her i was wearing lead weighted knickers! :rofl:
> 
> at 5'10" they say im supposed to be 9st WTF!
> 
> i saw my neighbour this morning and she said that she thought id lost weight - i nearly snogged her on the spot!
> 
> my pains are always on the right - feel left out now :(
> 
> Hehehe, you make me laugh!:rofl: Im 5ft9'' and 10st10 and to be honest i wouldnt like to be 9 stone i think if i lost a stone im on borderline underwieght so i dunno what docs on about!!! I would like to loose a bit cos my clothes are getting snug, i guess at 23 i should expect my body to look a bit curvier now haha! OH likes me bit chunkier but i dont like it at all!!!Click to expand...

My OH doesnt have any choice but to like me chunk..i only come in one size..chunked!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i dont know if its just mine, but big ones tend to be less sensitive
> 
> a handful is good - mine are about 2-3 hands each one!!!
> 
> and also, not all men are boob-men but im sure what you have is lovely to him
> 
> when is af due? your online for implant cramps

I agree actually...I remember them being more sensitive when they were smaller. I hit a growth spurt in my late teens.


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> No i thought that i ov'd either cd 16 or 22 in same cycle. The cycle before i ov'd cd20 as i had ewcm cd12 and sore nipples cd21. I only started temping and using opks this cycle so im not 100%. Looking back at all 4 cycles apart from the first cycle there is a strong ressemblance of ewcm cd20-22 sore nipples 2-3 days later then af 12-14 days after that.

My best advice would be to forget the past couple of cycles in terms of the LP length. Going by EWCM and nips alone isnt enough to really help you pinpoint exactly when it happened.

A cycle or two in FF will tell you what ur lp is :D Or actually..hopefully youll get your bfp and youll never know for sure! YEAH!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh and I got home to find leya had layed 18eggs!!! Ironic considering I struggle with one :rofl:

Awwww poor Leya :( You should tell OH its his fault since he wouldnt let you get her a mate!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i still cant work out how it was obvious lol
> 
> laura - 36.39
> 
> kt - 10DPO is still very early days - the average is 13.5dpo
> 
> Jess - good luck at the docs
> 
> Sarah - even spending over an hour on the phone, we then email and text loads and then she falls asleep on me :rofl:
> 
> im going to wait another hour, then do an OPK, last night i did one and got a faint line

Still holding the phone in my hand I might add!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks pinky :thumbup:

Go you with OPKs! Wish mine came that quick lol should be dark soon!! Go catch that egg! 

NOt as sharp as ov pains, more dull to the left. 

Aww thanks hunni, most of my picks are ov when I'd lost the weight tho lol all gone back on now so salad it is!! And lots of workouts lol 

Simon doesn't mind but I was 3st lighter when we got together so for me I'd feel happier loosing the weight, I know he didn't get with me cause of my body but still lol for me I want to be smaller


----------



## Pinky32

thanks laura - by tonight it will be positive - i dont hang around lol

have you done anymore opks since?


----------



## Pinky32

laura i altered your temp for the correct time - take off that nasty white circle


----------



## Laura2806

Haha you go girl :happydance: 

I've not got any else I would have done one to see what the deal is lol 

I thought AF had arrived earlier, very wet feeling! But no, normally means she's not too far away tho. Im thinking if no AF by cd 37 I MiGHT test lol


----------



## Pinky32

wet is fertile cm


----------



## Laura2806

Done it :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

i wish OH would hurry up - ive got EWCM lol


----------



## Laura2806

So wet is good then? Lol I swear I still know nothing! Lol 

What time is he due? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

oh yes wet is good sign :thumbup:

anytime now hopefully


----------



## Pinky32

my old dog - thought he was a mongrel until crufts announced labradoodle was a breed :(
 



Attached Files:







charley.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha you go girl :happydance:
> 
> I've not got any else I would have done one to see what the deal is lol
> 
> I thought AF had arrived earlier, very wet feeling! But no, normally means she's not too far away tho. Im thinking if no AF by cd 37 I MiGHT test lol

Wet can be fertile cm like pinky says :) Its not unusual to get it though in the 2ww as its caused by estrogen and theres a second little surge of it during the LP. 

Although...with you having some niggles yesterday too...hmm...might be worth doing an opk.

Im so torn on your chart..half of me thinks u ovd when we said we thought you had, but then a part of me wonders if your body is doing it now! EEEK girl...your body likes to work our brains! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> my old dog - thought he was a mongrel until crufts announced labradoodle was a breed :(

oh my god he was so flipping CUTE!!!


----------



## Pinky32

he had been badly abused before we got him


----------



## Pinky32

OMg this is soooooooooooo funny

https://www.hell.tv/t/videos/3247/fall-down-go-boom.html


----------



## Laura2806

Aww he's gorgeous 

I don't think my body knows what it's doin tbh lol as long as I don't have a stupidly long cycle I don't mind lol at least I know it's trying to do something ey! 

I've not got any OPKs left else I would do one

Xx


----------



## Pinky32

your chart is pushing mine and sarahs chart knowledge to the max! lol

he was such a lovely doggy - so friendly

we would take him for a walk in the park and little kids would run up to cuddle and stroke him - i think its because he looked like a black teddy bear


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I'm gonna do a cycle of bag temping if there is another one that is! And take it from there, see what happens and what answers we get from that. FXed there won't be another cycle but I think there will be! 

Awww bless he's lovely, cassies my teddy but I wouldn't recommend kids hugging her lol she's not a fan of kids up close lol


----------



## Pinky32

part of me prefers vag temping as i dont worry so much about wriggling or the room being cold etc

he had such a lovely temperment that he would just stand there for upto an hour being cuddled - the only thing he didnt like was his tail being touched as it had been broken by his previous owners - it took him about 4 years before we could run our hands down his back and tail without him watching what we were doing, you could see fear in his eyes

he also have ciggerette burns under his chin and around his anus - in all the 16 years we had him, he would never sit down - he stood or layed down


----------



## Pinky32

getting darker

now got cramps in my pelvic area
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> your chart is pushing mine and sarahs chart knowledge to the max! lol
> 
> he was such a lovely doggy - so friendly
> 
> we would take him for a walk in the park and little kids would run up to cuddle and stroke him - i think its because he looked like a black teddy bear

Id have loved a cuddle with him. I want a black labradoodle now!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha I'm gonna do a cycle of bag temping if there is another one that is! And take it from there, see what happens and what answers we get from that. FXed there won't be another cycle but I think there will be!
> 
> Awww bless he's lovely, cassies my teddy but I wouldn't recommend kids hugging her lol she's not a fan of kids up close lol

I know you meant to say vag, but i couldnt help but have a little giggle when you said bag instead :D

I hope there wont be a new cycle! If there is though, yeah id try the vaginal temping. If we still arent really sure whats happening with the OV, then it might be worth asking the docs for the cd21 progesterone tests chick x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> part of me prefers vag temping as i dont worry so much about wriggling or the room being cold etc
> 
> he had such a lovely temperment that he would just stand there for upto an hour being cuddled - the only thing he didnt like was his tail being touched as it had been broken by his previous owners - it took him about 4 years before we could run our hands down his back and tail without him watching what we were doing, you could see fear in his eyes
> 
> he also have ciggerette burns under his chin and around his anus - in all the 16 years we had him, he would never sit down - he stood or layed down

God thats awful :( That really made me sad that did.

Poor little guy :(


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> getting darker
> 
> now got cramps in my pelvic area

oh YAY positive probably tonight then and tmep rise tomorrow!! x


----------



## Pinky32

starting to hurt


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, pinky ur tests looking nice and dark! :) how are we all tday? I'm feeling bit tired of this ttw now, I wanna know wots going on now. I'm such an impatient person! I've got awful spots on my face thats bn increasing last 3 days! its very unusual for me, I have the odd spot during the build up to af but this is taking the biscuit!! :(


----------



## Pinky32

awww its not nice, its all the hormones racing thru your body

not long to go now :thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

i know, should know either way by weekend!! what do you think of my chart, am i right in saying temps will go back down for af?? im due af fri.


----------



## Pinky32

it depends hun, some pple their temps go down a day or two before but some go down on the day itself

dont think about af


----------



## kt1988

Youre right its only going to make me feel worse, three days aint long! i think ill test in the morning.


----------



## Laura2806

*******s!! I can't stand cruelty to animals! At least he lived out his years with load of love you your family 

Our lil shits really annoying tonight, all she wants to do is cuddle and eat, not good when there's things to be done and your eating your pancakes with her crying and barking at you! 

Haha bloody autocorrect lol 

That's what I'm thinking if we dot get a positive ov next cycle I'll go the docs, Brenda betting more pains rather than cramps tonight. 

Pinky I can't believ how quick you ov! Then again I am comparing it to me :rofl: even my dragon has a better chance of reproducing than me ATM! Lol


----------



## Laura2806

Oh wow it starred *******s! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

kt - good luck for the morning :thumbup:

Laura - we had him for 12 years. he used to love sleeping on a babies duvet with his head on a little pillow and a pashmina covering him up

i think by tonight or tomoz morning, it will be positive - i dont hang around with ov;ing lol

whos brenda??????


----------



## Laura2806

Grrrr fecking autocorrect!! Lol should say 'been getting'

Bless him that's so cute :') 

I wish my body was as decisive as yours lol


----------



## Pinky32

ov or af pains???

i had to take agnus castus to help sort out my cycles after bcp


----------



## Laura2806

Neither really, not like cramps, more kinda dull but sharp shooting pains if that makes any sense lol 

Mmmmm perving over ed Sheehan! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

where are the pains?

ive got sharp pains right in my pelvic area = straight line down from my tummy button


----------



## Laura2806

To the left side diagonally down to just above my vag, about 4" long


----------



## Pinky32

hmmm could be ov pain


----------



## Laura2806

My bodies probably trying again :rofl: I kinda want this cycle to come to an end (if its going to) tho then I can start fresh


----------



## Pinky32

your chart is so confusing - your last 5 temps have been exactly the same as last cycle

ive no idea if its ov or af


----------



## kt1988

i have pains like that alot throught the cycle, this cycle ive had twinges in my left side since 1 dpo. Ive had it alot tday, dunno wot it is exactly. :shrug:


----------



## Laura2806

AF came at cd28ast cycle, I'm expecting her to arrive soon but I don't feel like I'm due on, I'm not overly moody or hormonal or tearful ect, just don't feel like she's going to arrive :-/ just have to wait and see I guess


----------



## Pinky32

i had cramps all the way thru dpo last cycle

at the moment, i know these are ov cramps


----------



## Laura2806

I'd like to know its ov but I highly doubt it is, fed up :-(


----------



## Pinky32

i was like that with my 53 day cycle


----------



## Laura2806

The not knowing is horrible, I can't even say where I'm at, whether to expect ov or AF. 

53 must have been vile hun

It's really bad but I'm jealous you ladies at least know where your at in you cycles, even KT (no offence hun) knows she's OVed and has only been off bc 3/4 months, I hate that I feel jealous :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

good god woman, dont be jealous of me!

i came off bcp in july and jan cycle was the first time i got a faint line on an opk and ewcm - i think, for me anyway, agnus castus was my saviour


----------



## Laura2806

I just hate not knowing what's going on, the docs won't do anything until we've been TTC for 12months which is 12months wasted. It sucks majorly. 

Ewcm or a 100% positive OPK would have been nice. I'm just fed up chick, ignore me. Might go to bed an hope things are better tomorrow, then again it's the funeral tomorrow which I'm hoping won't bring back memories of my grandmas. Night ladies x


----------



## Pinky32

awwww hun i do understand, i went thru months of neither myself

i was about to post my opk lol - but i dont think i will lol

i think your body is trying sooooooooooo hard to ov and maybe your progesterone is slightly low - i know soy is a natural alternative to clomid - have you investigated that

maybe sarah knows about soy and can help us

we want to help you so much, you have no idea and i include myself in that, i know i havent known you as long as sarah, but i still care

i hope tomorrow goes ok, just think, everyone that has passed is now in a better place

have a good nights sleep hunnybun xx


----------



## Laura2806

I know you do chick, and I'm grateful for your help, truly. 

I think it's a blinkers on moment and I need a new cycle. 

Thanks hun you too xx

Oh and I wanna see you OPK! Need to see a real positive one ;-)


----------



## Pinky32

here ya go
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pinky32

i;ll be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## Laura2806

Woop woop congrats hunni xx

Thank you xx


----------



## Pinky32

its not a true true positive yet - about an hour away i think


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

I will be truthful i havent had a chance to read all your post's girlie's, As iv just got in, took me daughter and niece out today then went mother in law's for hour's, im so tired got a BFN a doctor's today. So he said to book appointment for blood test but my doctor's is fully booked till wednesday in 2 week's. i cant wait that long so gonna buy load's of HPT or IC test's tomorrow and get testing every other day. Im gonna hit the pillow so i will update you's some more tomorrow after going shopping, and i'll get round to reading all the post's i missed out on. x x x

Hope everyone is ok? sending you ladie's load's of baby dust x x x


----------



## Pinky32

ok painful pain and globs when i wipe


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> I will be truthful i havent had a chance to read all your post's girlie's, As iv just got in, took me daughter and niece out today then went mother in law's for hour's, im so tired got a BFN a doctor's today. So he said to book appointment for blood test but my doctor's is fully booked till wednesday in 2 week's. i cant wait that long so gonna buy load's of HPT or IC test's tomorrow and get testing every other day. Im gonna hit the pillow so i will update you's some more tomorrow after going shopping, and i'll get round to reading all the post's i missed out on. x x x
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? sending you ladie's load's of baby dust x x x

thats not god enough hunnybun - you have to read each and every post before saying anything :rofl: joke!

Glad you had a good day out away from ttc

9DPo is still very early - the average is 13.5

go buy some tests but dont get blue dye ones like clear blue - i keep hearing so many bad reviews for evaps and false positives - stick to pink!!!


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> The not knowing is horrible, I can't even say where I'm at, whether to expect ov or AF.
> 
> 53 must have been vile hun
> 
> It's really bad but I'm jealous you ladies at least know where your at in you cycles, even KT (no offence hun) knows she's OVed and has only been off bc 3/4 months, I hate that I feel jealous :cry:

Oh hun i understand dun feel bad. Have you been to the docs for advice i bet it drives you mad not knowing!! atleast if you know where you are in the cycle you can deal with waiting for af or hopefully bfp asap!


----------



## kt1988

I decided not to test this morning girlies! Me and OH thought its best to test every other day becuase my BFN was all i thought about yesterday! That wasnt very nice, im keeping positive as pinky says 13.5dpo is average BFP so theres still time for me at 11dpo today!


----------



## Pinky32

kt thats a good idea hunny

HCG doubles eery other day, i know its hard having to wait but like you waid, its harder seeing a bfn

my fingers are crossed for you

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hey ladies, I used to test quiet often, like as soon as my cycle had been 28days or I felt a symptom but I got so down about the BFNs I couldn't bare to have one more! The last test I did was Christmas day and 2hours later AF arrived so for me it's a case of when AF is later than 37 days I will test. 

I went to the docs back in jan and he just said to relax cause it all starts in your brain and if your stressed it won't happen, I tried to explain about having been tested for a tumour of my pituitary gland 2years ago but he just kept saying until its been 12months the won't even consider doing anything. 

Also my docs don't do hcg bloods until you've had a BFP yourself and then they tend to do urine hcgs, when I had what I know believe to be my chemical, first cycle off BCP and web the docs they wouldn't even consider testing until I was a week late, even though I had a faint positive (but it was definately there straight away) followed by a neg 2days later. I had all the symptoms too. 

So for me it's not worth me going back to the docs until I can give them some information on what my body seems to be doing in terms of chart printouts, and I'll be seeing a diff doc next time


----------



## Pinky32

i can understand why they tell you to wait, but it infuriates me that its 12 months

im never late so when i was and went to docs with a positive result in hand, i was shocked that the locum sent me away, so 4 days later i got to see my doc who knows my history and i basically ranted and raved and cried (a lot), he knows i suffer badly from depression and i think thats why he arranged the bloods for me - but then im a lot older than you guys and for my age bracket its only 6 months not 12

the one good thing you have going for you laura, is your body is trying soooooooooo hard which is great to know, i was hoping sarah would have been on last night but shes MIA not even replying to my texts, she might know more about low progesterone


----------



## Laura2806

When I had bloods 2years ago there was only trace amounts present so they took me off bcp for 3months, when I went or my results for the follow up test the do. Then said 'the good news is you can get pregnant' to this day it sticks on mind! My prolactin was raised then so I had another test, raised higher so referred to hosp for pelvic and interuterine scans, all clear incl ovaries, then saw a lovely consultant who suspected pituitary gland tumour so ordered baseline tests which all came back clear so I was discharged And allowed back on BCP. Which I didn't do until bein off for 9months in total (sept) then the following jan we decided to start TTC in the summer. Now I wish I'd not gone back on BCP but it was right at the time. Plus I didn't realise what problems it would cause 9months after! 

So after my hormones being baby ready 9months of BCP and they're fucked! Yay! Lol 

I might even see the nurse practitioner next time cause she's way nicer and actually listens to you!


----------



## Pinky32

omg its just been pointed out to me, that this is my first cycle that i ov'd on my own with no help from agnus castus

wooooop woooooop


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> When I had bloods 2years ago there was only trace amounts present so they took me off bcp for 3months, when I went or my results for the follow up test the do. Then said 'the good news is you can get pregnant' to this day it sticks on mind! My prolactin was raised then so I had another test, raised higher so referred to hosp for pelvic and interuterine scans, all clear incl ovaries, then saw a lovely consultant who suspected pituitary gland tumour so ordered baseline tests which all came back clear so I was discharged And allowed back on BCP. Which I didn't do until bein off for 9months in total (sept) then the following jan we decided to start TTC in the summer. Now I wish I'd not gone back on BCP but it was right at the time. Plus I didn't realise what problems it would cause 9months after!
> 
> So after my hormones being baby ready 9months of BCP and they're fucked! Yay! Lol
> 
> I might even see the nurse practitioner next time cause she's way nicer and actually listens to you!

im no expert but i would imagine that if everything was normal before you went back on bcp for 9 months, then it would be normal now - i know bcp can fuck things up, but i dont think they will in 9 months - it might be that its just delaying everything 

i was on bcp for over 20 years but then i truely think that agnus castus helped me get back on track


----------



## Pinky32

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> When I had bloods 2years ago there was only trace amounts present so they took me off bcp for 3months, when I went or my results for the follow up test the do. Then said 'the good news is you can get pregnant' to this day it sticks on mind! My prolactin was raised then so I had another test, raised higher so referred to hosp for pelvic and interuterine scans, all clear incl ovaries, then saw a lovely consultant who suspected pituitary gland tumour so ordered baseline tests which all came back clear so I was discharged And allowed back on BCP. Which I didn't do until bein off for 9months in total (sept) then the following jan we decided to start TTC in the summer. Now I wish I'd not gone back on BCP but it was right at the time. Plus I didn't realise what problems it would cause 9months after!
> 
> So after my hormones being baby ready 9months of BCP and they're fucked! Yay! Lol
> 
> I might even see the nurse practitioner next time cause she's way nicer and actually listens to you!
> 
> im no expert but i would imagine that if everything was normal before you went back on bcp for 9 months, then it would be normal now - i know bcp can fuck things up, but i dont think they will in 9 months - it might be that its just delaying everything
> 
> i was on bcp for over 20 years but then i truely think that agnus castus helped me get back on trackClick to expand...

EDIT: Surely because of complications and tests youve had previously, wouldnt they see you before the 12 month mark


----------



## Laura2806

Just got back in our room to find this  
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-28.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

You would have thought wouldn't you! That's why I mentioned it. 

Wooooop wooooop go you hunni :happydance: xx


----------



## Pinky32

omg thats the funniest head-lock ive ever seen! :rofl: bless them!

when did you come off bcp?


----------



## Laura2806

Haha 

End of June last year x


----------



## Pinky32

and how long have each cycle been?

theres only two for me to look at on your chart, which is why im asking


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-29.png
Thought this would be easier ;-) lol looking at it like this they look pretty much the same lengths, they don't seem like that tho lol


----------



## Pinky32

it wont let me zoom in so i cant really see how many days each one is


----------



## Laura2806

Jun 38
July 44
Sept 36
Oct 31
Nov 36
Dec 28
Jan 32 and counting 

X


----------



## Pinky32

hmmmm see what sarah says when she comes on, but i think you may benefit from angus castus - it helps regulate cyles that are irratic

i was only on it for 10 days when it ended a 53 day cycle and then the following month got my first ever ewcm

i'll have a chat with her when she wakes up


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hunni :thumbup: I'll ask the docs, got AF pains ATM :-( hoping she stays away till this afternoon! Not sure I have supplies with me!


----------



## Pinky32

i told my nurse that i was taking it, she hadnt heard of it, but she said to me that anyting that helps regulate is good

she even made a note of the name 

ooh i hope af doesnt hit you


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then I'll def ask about it

Me too hunni, feel like she will today tho, I've shaved and she normally shows up then lmao


----------



## Pinky32

lol shaving or hcg testing is a great way to bring on af :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

im a bit concerned that im feeling sick and my tummy is really starting to hurt

just put my jeans on and they feel really tight around my tummy which is also sore

dont know if ive got another cold coming cos im sneezing like theres no tomorrow (only just got rid of the last one a few days ago!)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> your chart is so confusing - your last 5 temps have been exactly the same as last cycle
> 
> ive no idea if its ov or af

Im not entirely sure either :( Its confusing because everything appeared to have pointed towards OV, but then the temps have stayed low. Unless its a low progesterone issue. Do you get any spotting at all Laura?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> The not knowing is horrible, I can't even say where I'm at, whether to expect ov or AF.
> 
> 53 must have been vile hun
> 
> It's really bad but I'm jealous you ladies at least know where your at in you cycles, even KT (no offence hun) knows she's OVed and has only been off bc 3/4 months, I hate that I feel jealous :cry:

I think wed all feel the exact same way honey if it was happening to us. It must be very frustrating and deflating to not know which part of the cycle you are on. I think its been a very confusing month with your cycle. Im still leaning towards calling and asking for an appointment for some bloodwork. Your body is going through the motions but without the progesterone level checks its hard to know whats going on. I know that low progesterone can cause low lying temps after OV, that much I do know.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I just hate not knowing what's going on, the docs won't do anything until we've been TTC for 12months which is 12months wasted. It sucks majorly.
> 
> Ewcm or a 100% positive OPK would have been nice. I'm just fed up chick, ignore me. Might go to bed an hope things are better tomorrow, then again it's the funeral tomorrow which I'm hoping won't bring back memories of my grandmas. Night ladies x

Oh..massive :hugs: chick...hope things go ok with the funeral today.

Is it possible to lie to them about how long? I know they say 12 months, but thats normally 12 months of ttc without luck. Youd be going before 12 months BUT, you might be able to get away with it because youre asking about your ovulations not being picked up. Bit different!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> I will be truthful i havent had a chance to read all your post's girlie's, As iv just got in, took me daughter and niece out today then went mother in law's for hour's, im so tired got a BFN a doctor's today. So he said to book appointment for blood test but my doctor's is fully booked till wednesday in 2 week's. i cant wait that long so gonna buy load's of HPT or IC test's tomorrow and get testing every other day. Im gonna hit the pillow so i will update you's some more tomorrow after going shopping, and i'll get round to reading all the post's i missed out on. x x x
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? sending you ladie's load's of baby dust x x x

Sorry for the bfn chick :( Still early days though. Im sure its coming! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hey ladies, I used to test quiet often, like as soon as my cycle had been 28days or I felt a symptom but I got so down about the BFNs I couldn't bare to have one more! The last test I did was Christmas day and 2hours later AF arrived so for me it's a case of when AF is later than 37 days I will test.
> 
> I went to the docs back in jan and he just said to relax cause it all starts in your brain and if your stressed it won't happen, I tried to explain about having been tested for a tumour of my pituitary gland 2years ago but he just kept saying until its been 12months the won't even consider doing anything.
> 
> Also my docs don't do hcg bloods until you've had a BFP yourself and then they tend to do urine hcgs, when I had what I know believe to be my chemical, first cycle off BCP and web the docs they wouldn't even consider testing until I was a week late, even though I had a faint positive (but it was definately there straight away) followed by a neg 2days later. I had all the symptoms too.
> 
> So for me it's not worth me going back to the docs until I can give them some information on what my body seems to be doing in terms of chart printouts, and I'll be seeing a diff doc next time

It does sound like you had a chemical my love. Thing is..by the time the tests are showing negative they would probably get a negative blood test also :( 

As for the docs, I remember you going on Jan, and they are right, it does start in the brain etc and stress is a big factor. BUT, if your body is struggling with the actual ovulation part, then stress is not going to be impacting you. I think it would be unfair of them to make you wait for 12 months with something that could be remedied easily.

Id say if your cycles were regular and you were showing ovulation each cycle, id be suggesting you wait out the year, but considering the irregular cycles and no evidence of ov, the docs should be helping you out with that issue in terms of working out whats going on.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i can understand why they tell you to wait, but it infuriates me that its 12 months
> 
> im never late so when i was and went to docs with a positive result in hand, i was shocked that the locum sent me away, so 4 days later i got to see my doc who knows my history and i basically ranted and raved and cried (a lot), he knows i suffer badly from depression and i think thats why he arranged the bloods for me - but then im a lot older than you guys and for my age bracket its only 6 months not 12
> 
> the one good thing you have going for you laura, is your body is trying soooooooooo hard which is great to know, i was hoping sarah would have been on last night but shes MIA not even replying to my texts, she might know more about low progesterone

Sorry ladies...I sucked so bad yesterday with a migraine and took some meds and zzzzz for ages!

It could be a couple of things that are causing the issues with ovulation.

1) could just be that your body is taking a long time to get back into the normal rhythym after being on the bc

2) PCOS I know can cause irregular periods and issues with ovulation

3) Thyroid problems can delay/stop ovulation (I ave to get my levels checked often since I have an underractive one)

4) low progesterone - Since progesterone is what spikes after ovulation, if youre not producing enough youre not going to get the thermal shift on your chart. So its possible that you are actually ovulating, you just arent seeing the normal patterns since the progesterone doesnt get high enough (this is easily sorted out btw very quickly!).


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> When I had bloods 2years ago there was only trace amounts present so they took me off bcp for 3months, when I went or my results for the follow up test the do. Then said 'the good news is you can get pregnant' to this day it sticks on mind! My prolactin was raised then so I had another test, raised higher so referred to hosp for pelvic and interuterine scans, all clear incl ovaries, then saw a lovely consultant who suspected pituitary gland tumour so ordered baseline tests which all came back clear so I was discharged And allowed back on BCP. Which I didn't do until bein off for 9months in total (sept) then the following jan we decided to start TTC in the summer. Now I wish I'd not gone back on BCP but it was right at the time. Plus I didn't realise what problems it would cause 9months after!
> 
> So after my hormones being baby ready 9months of BCP and they're fucked! Yay! Lol
> 
> I might even see the nurse practitioner next time cause she's way nicer and actually listens to you!

Honey....is it possible for you to ask for your tests to be redone? Problems with pituitary gland levels can stop/delay ov as far as i know!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> When I had bloods 2years ago there was only trace amounts present so they took me off bcp for 3months, when I went or my results for the follow up test the do. Then said 'the good news is you can get pregnant' to this day it sticks on mind! My prolactin was raised then so I had another test, raised higher so referred to hosp for pelvic and interuterine scans, all clear incl ovaries, then saw a lovely consultant who suspected pituitary gland tumour so ordered baseline tests which all came back clear so I was discharged And allowed back on BCP. Which I didn't do until bein off for 9months in total (sept) then the following jan we decided to start TTC in the summer. Now I wish I'd not gone back on BCP but it was right at the time. Plus I didn't realise what problems it would cause 9months after!
> 
> So after my hormones being baby ready 9months of BCP and they're fucked! Yay! Lol
> 
> I might even see the nurse practitioner next time cause she's way nicer and actually listens to you!
> 
> im no expert but i would imagine that if everything was normal before you went back on bcp for 9 months, then it would be normal now - i know bcp can fuck things up, but i dont think they will in 9 months - it might be that its just delaying everything
> 
> i was on bcp for over 20 years but then i truely think that agnus castus helped me get back on trackClick to expand...
> 
> EDIT: Surely because of complications and tests youve had previously, wouldnt they see you before the 12 month markClick to expand...

In my opinion they should anyway. They cant expect her to try for 12 months before review if there are issues preventing her from ttc properly and fully for 12 months anyway. If you arent oving laura, theres a medical problem there that should be addressed, not a "12 months trying and didnt get anywhere, is everything ok?" type issue. Id get pushing the docs!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Just got back in our room to find this
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-28.jpg

omg too cute!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> hmmmm see what sarah says when she comes on, but i think you may benefit from angus castus - it helps regulate cyles that are irratic
> 
> i was only on it for 10 days when it ended a 53 day cycle and then the following month got my first ever ewcm
> 
> i'll have a chat with her when she wakes up

It could be worth looking into. I dont know how often you drink but maybe cutting that down and caffeine too can also help with ovulatory issues.

You could look into taking Zinc suppliments since they work at helping you efficiently use the estrogen and progesterone in your body.

If you dont want to see the docs, then I think once af comes (hopefully doesnt though!) then maybe try the Agnus Cactus. It helps restore hormone imblances too as well as regulating periods and helping with any LP Defects hthat might be present too. Ive read also that it helps to balance the ratio between estrogen and progesterone so if progesterone is low it might bump it up a bit.

Defo worth a shot I think


----------



## Pinky32

this was taken after having a drink about 30 mins ago
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im a bit concerned that im feeling sick and my tummy is really starting to hurt
> 
> just put my jeans on and they feel really tight around my tummy which is also sore
> 
> dont know if ive got another cold coming cos im sneezing like theres no tomorrow (only just got rid of the last one a few days ago!)

It could be the strain from the sneezing...but then its also normal to get bloat and water retention around ovulation, so it could be just that chickadee!

I always get sore tummy around/just after ov. Its normal :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm see what sarah says when she comes on, but i think you may benefit from angus castus - it helps regulate cyles that are irratic
> 
> i was only on it for 10 days when it ended a 53 day cycle and then the following month got my first ever ewcm
> 
> i'll have a chat with her when she wakes up
> 
> It could be worth looking into. I dont know how often you drink but maybe cutting that down and caffeine too can also help with ovulatory issues.
> 
> You could look into taking Zinc suppliments since they work at helping you efficiently use the estrogen and progesterone in your body.
> 
> If you dont want to see the docs, then I think once af comes (hopefully doesnt though!) then maybe try the Agnus Cactus. It helps restore hormone imblances too as well as regulating periods and helping with any LP Defects hthat might be present too. Ive read also that it helps to balance the ratio between estrogen and progesterone so if progesterone is low it might bump it up a bit.
> 
> Defo worth a shot I thinkClick to expand...

laura - have a read n think about it, if you want to try it ive gor 1 1/2 bottles that you can have - i got the liquid form as i thought it would get into system a lot quicker than the tablet form

your more than welcome to it


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im a bit concerned that im feeling sick and my tummy is really starting to hurt
> 
> just put my jeans on and they feel really tight around my tummy which is also sore
> 
> dont know if ive got another cold coming cos im sneezing like theres no tomorrow (only just got rid of the last one a few days ago!)
> 
> It could be the strain from the sneezing...but then its also normal to get bloat and water retention around ovulation, so it could be just that chickadee!
> 
> I always get sore tummy around/just after ov. Its normal :thumbup:Click to expand...

my tummy is sooooo sore - im sitting here with my trousers undone


----------



## Laura2806

To the first question, no I don't get spotting at all just AF, got again pains ATM too, I might try and get an apt for a Friday afternoon after work or early morning apt to get something done, maybe if I see a female doctor they'll be better! 

Thanks of the hugs it was ok, got upset at the end with the curtains closing etc cause of grandmas, but I'm ok thanks 

Thinking of calling the docs when I get home, might even get an apt this afternoon but I highly doubt it. They just dismiss me :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> this was taken after having a drink about 30 mins ago

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. So youre oving today, and :sex: was two days ago right?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this was taken after having a drink about 30 mins ago
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. So youre oving today, and :sex: was two days ago right?Click to expand...

i played around with ff with some fake temps and it said i ov'd yesterday


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> To the first question, no I don't get spotting at all just AF, got again pains ATM too, I might try and get an apt for a Friday afternoon after work or early morning apt to get something done, maybe if I see a female doctor they'll be better!
> 
> Thanks of the hugs it was ok, got upset at the end with the curtains closing etc cause of grandmas, but I'm ok thanks
> 
> Thinking of calling the docs when I get home, might even get an apt this afternoon but I highly doubt it. They just dismiss me :-(

I think its worth trying to get in. I mean, id be asking them straight out...how can you expect me to try for 12 months if im unable to get my cycles in order? They should be helping you determine if whats going on is hormonal or not. They sound like they are trying to fob you off chicken. 7 months of bc should be showing some regularity to things now!

Woman doc might help tbh!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> To the first question, no I don't get spotting at all just AF, got again pains ATM too, I might try and get an apt for a Friday afternoon after work or early morning apt to get something done, maybe if I see a female doctor they'll be better!
> 
> Thanks of the hugs it was ok, got upset at the end with the curtains closing etc cause of grandmas, but I'm ok thanks
> 
> Thinking of calling the docs when I get home, might even get an apt this afternoon but I highly doubt it. They just dismiss me :-(

DEMAND an appointment - dont be fobbed off


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this was taken after having a drink about 30 mins ago
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. So youre oving today, and :sex: was two days ago right?Click to expand...
> 
> i played around with ff with some fake temps and it said i ov'd yesterdayClick to expand...

if u took out the positive opk for yesterday and put it today it wouldnt!


----------



## Laura2806

Well done on the OPK :thumbup: 

Aww thanks hunni that's lovely of you :flower: I need to do a few things this aft, cake supplies and wax worms! But I might leave cake supplies until thurs when I've got the decorations so I know exactly what I need lol 

Gotta get waxes tho, my ladies need fattening up! Oh and I've lost 1lb in 2days ) good start


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> To the first question, no I don't get spotting at all just AF, got again pains ATM too, I might try and get an apt for a Friday afternoon after work or early morning apt to get something done, maybe if I see a female doctor they'll be better!
> 
> Thanks of the hugs it was ok, got upset at the end with the curtains closing etc cause of grandmas, but I'm ok thanks
> 
> Thinking of calling the docs when I get home, might even get an apt this afternoon but I highly doubt it. They just dismiss me :-(
> 
> I think its worth trying to get in. I mean, id be asking them straight out...how can you expect me to try for 12 months if im unable to get my cycles in order? They should be helping you determine if whats going on is hormonal or not. They sound like they are trying to fob you off chicken. 7 months of bc should be showing some regularity to things now!
> 
> Woman doc might help tbh!Click to expand...

ive read loads of women say that they doc fobbed them off to wait for 12 months BUT they werent having af at all since coming off bc

at least laura is having af which is a great sign, plus her body is trying so hard to ov which is brilliant news

i personally dont think its anything like PCOS as she had tests done and everything was normal - i think its just a combination of coming off bcp and possibly low progesterone


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im a bit concerned that im feeling sick and my tummy is really starting to hurt
> 
> just put my jeans on and they feel really tight around my tummy which is also sore
> 
> dont know if ive got another cold coming cos im sneezing like theres no tomorrow (only just got rid of the last one a few days ago!)
> 
> It could be the strain from the sneezing...but then its also normal to get bloat and water retention around ovulation, so it could be just that chickadee!
> 
> I always get sore tummy around/just after ov. Its normal :thumbup:Click to expand...

ive been having these cramps since yesterday so i know its not the sneezing thats causing them

major fucking pain!


----------



## Laura2806

I shall call the docs and get an apt ASAP  get these cycles in order once and for all! Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hunni big hugs to you xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this was taken after having a drink about 30 mins ago
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. So youre oving today, and :sex: was two days ago right?Click to expand...
> 
> i played around with ff with some fake temps and it said i ov'd yesterdayClick to expand...
> 
> if u took out the positive opk for yesterday and put it today it wouldnt!Click to expand...

but the one last night was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dark



Laura2806 said:


> Well done on the OPK :thumbup:
> 
> Aww thanks hunni that's lovely of you :flower: I need to do a few things this aft, cake supplies and wax worms! But I might leave cake supplies until thurs when I've got the decorations so I know exactly what I need lol
> 
> Gotta get waxes tho, my ladies need fattening up! Oh and I've lost 1lb in 2days ) good start

no worries hunny, have a think on it and let me know, their just sitting here now so im more than happy to give them to you

woooop woooooop 1lb in 2 days - i think i put on 3lb in 2 days


----------



## Pinky32

we just want to help you as much as we can hun, but the doc needs to play a part too and just test for progesterone etc

:hug:


----------



## Laura2806

At the in laws ATM but I'm gonna call docs when we leave, quite often they say come straight down. Xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> At the in laws ATM but I'm gonna call docs when we leave, quite often they say come straight down. Xx

ooooh fingers crossed


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Well done on the OPK :thumbup:
> 
> Aww thanks hunni that's lovely of you :flower: I need to do a few things this aft, cake supplies and wax worms! But I might leave cake supplies until thurs when I've got the decorations so I know exactly what I need lol
> 
> Gotta get waxes tho, my ladies need fattening up! Oh and I've lost 1lb in 2days ) good start

yes...feed the girlies!! How is Bella with the lizzies btw?

Fantastic on the weight loss chick!! :thumbup: I need to get started on it...seriously lacking the wil though lol. Youl need to share your secret for killing the cba attitude!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> To the first question, no I don't get spotting at all just AF, got again pains ATM too, I might try and get an apt for a Friday afternoon after work or early morning apt to get something done, maybe if I see a female doctor they'll be better!
> 
> Thanks of the hugs it was ok, got upset at the end with the curtains closing etc cause of grandmas, but I'm ok thanks
> 
> Thinking of calling the docs when I get home, might even get an apt this afternoon but I highly doubt it. They just dismiss me :-(
> 
> I think its worth trying to get in. I mean, id be asking them straight out...how can you expect me to try for 12 months if im unable to get my cycles in order? They should be helping you determine if whats going on is hormonal or not. They sound like they are trying to fob you off chicken. 7 months of bc should be showing some regularity to things now!
> 
> Woman doc might help tbh!Click to expand...
> 
> ive read loads of women say that they doc fobbed them off to wait for 12 months BUT they werent having af at all since coming off bc
> 
> at least laura is having af which is a great sign, plus her body is trying so hard to ov which is brilliant news
> 
> i personally dont think its anything like PCOS as she had tests done and everything was normal - i think its just a combination of coming off bcp and possibly low progesteroneClick to expand...

Agree...they would have seen evidence of cysts on the scan. I think its just hormonal!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> im a bit concerned that im feeling sick and my tummy is really starting to hurt
> 
> just put my jeans on and they feel really tight around my tummy which is also sore
> 
> dont know if ive got another cold coming cos im sneezing like theres no tomorrow (only just got rid of the last one a few days ago!)
> 
> It could be the strain from the sneezing...but then its also normal to get bloat and water retention around ovulation, so it could be just that chickadee!
> 
> I always get sore tummy around/just after ov. Its normal :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ive been having these cramps since yesterday so i know its not the sneezing thats causing them
> 
> major fucking pain!Click to expand...

I rexkon its just your body settling down! This cycle and the last one you had increased pains around ov etc. And if you consider....both months you knocked off something youd been using/doing to help get things in order This is the first month you 100% ovd natural and on your own..probably why your body is making you more aware :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I shall call the docs and get an apt ASAP  get these cycles in order once and for all! Thank you ladies xx

YAY!!! I think it will be an easy thing to resolve, and youll be back to normality in no time!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this was taken after having a drink about 30 mins ago
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. So youre oving today, and :sex: was two days ago right?Click to expand...
> 
> i played around with ff with some fake temps and it said i ov'd yesterdayClick to expand...
> 
> if u took out the positive opk for yesterday and put it today it wouldnt!Click to expand...
> 
> but the one last night was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dark
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Well done on the OPK :thumbup:
> 
> Aww thanks hunni that's lovely of you :flower: I need to do a few things this aft, cake supplies and wax worms! But I might leave cake supplies until thurs when I've got the decorations so I know exactly what I need lol
> 
> Gotta get waxes tho, my ladies need fattening up! Oh and I've lost 1lb in 2days ) good startClick to expand...
> 
> no worries hunny, have a think on it and let me know, their just sitting here now so im more than happy to give them to you
> 
> woooop woooooop 1lb in 2 days - i think i put on 3lb in 2 daysClick to expand...

Nice of you to offer it to her Pinks! :hugs:

Was the one last night positive tho? :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> At the in laws ATM but I'm gonna call docs when we leave, quite often they say come straight down. Xx

God wish mine did that. I had to wait 3 weeks for my lat appointment lol.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this was taken after having a drink about 30 mins ago
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. So youre oving today, and :sex: was two days ago right?Click to expand...
> 
> i played around with ff with some fake temps and it said i ov'd yesterdayClick to expand...
> 
> if u took out the positive opk for yesterday and put it today it wouldnt!Click to expand...
> 
> but the one last night was sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dark
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Well done on the OPK :thumbup:
> 
> Aww thanks hunni that's lovely of you :flower: I need to do a few things this aft, cake supplies and wax worms! But I might leave cake supplies until thurs when I've got the decorations so I know exactly what I need lol
> 
> Gotta get waxes tho, my ladies need fattening up! Oh and I've lost 1lb in 2days ) good startClick to expand...
> 
> no worries hunny, have a think on it and let me know, their just sitting here now so im more than happy to give them to you
> 
> woooop woooooop 1lb in 2 days - i think i put on 3lb in 2 daysClick to expand...
> 
> Nice of you to offer it to her Pinks! :hugs:
> 
> Was the one last night positive tho? :DClick to expand...

IRL the test was as dark as the control and today its darker


----------



## Pinky32

but my temp rise points to yesterday


----------



## sarahuk

Ye i think it happened yesterday too! :D


----------



## Laura2806

It's swings and roundabouts with my docs, you either get in or don't stick a chance, I think it depends what doc you want to see too


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Ye i think it happened yesterday too! :D

even if i put positive for both yesterday and today, if my temps keep going up then crosshairs is on tuesday



Laura2806 said:


> It's swings and roundabouts with my docs, you either get in or don't stick a chance, I think it depends what doc you want to see too

demand!!!!!

see any doctor apart from your normal one


----------



## Laura2806

I'll make sure I get one  still at in laws ATM


----------



## Laura2806

Dr stringer (new female doc) 7:20am next wed (I think that's the day they said lol i'll check next week hehe) at least it's an apt booked now x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Dr stringer (new female doc) 7:20am next wed (I think that's the day they said lol i'll check next week hehe) at least it's an apt booked now x

brilliant!!!!!!!!!

if possible print off your charts so she can see no ov clearly

write down the questions you have and what you want her to do for you

refuse to leave until their all answered and you are satisfied

thats what i do with my doc, hes more than used to it now


----------



## Laura2806

Good advice chick, I'll get you ladies to help me write a list closer to the time lol 

How you feeling now?


----------



## Pinky32

its very easy to forget to ask things which are important so i always write things down now
ive been doing that with my doc and now just sit down and hand him the list lol

we'll construct it over the weekend :thumbup:

im ok thanks, got major cramps going on, painnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
have a "hollow" feeling in my tummy which sarah said is the cyst forming over egg


----------



## Laura2806

I always come out and think I should have asked about such and such lol 

That sounds good tho! It's not so bad if it's constructive pain lol 

I've got one dog lying one side of me with her head on me and the other on the side! Not very often cassie comes up for a cuddle, she's an independent teddy bear lol


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know what this pain is but it fucking hurts - een got my joging bottoms under my tummy as its sore and tender

awww bless them


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, glad to hear youve ovulated pinky! :happydance:

Also glad to hear you have booked an appointment with your doctor laura, you need answers now or your going to drive yourself crazy!!

No news from me this evening im feeling no different, no symptoms nothing, im sat here typing with a face mask on becuase my spots are still awful and i dont like it!!!!!1:nope:


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni that doesn't sound nice :-( I'd be trouserless with a blanket if I was cold lol

No more going crazy for me lol 

I bet thats a good look lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Dr stringer (new female doc) 7:20am next wed (I think that's the day they said lol i'll check next week hehe) at least it's an apt booked now x

Thats fantastic!!! And the fact that shes new normally means they go the extra mile at a new practice to make a good impression. Less chance of being fobbed off! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Hot water bottle charlotte and some painkillers!

It should be ok...post ov pains should only be considered a problem if it goes on for 3 days and it is acompanies by vomotting or other physical signs that indicate its something else going on with your health (apendicitis) etc :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

That's what u thought lol should be able to have a good chat with her


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Hot water bottle charlotte and some painkillers!
> 
> It should be ok...post ov pains should only be considered a problem if it goes on for 3 days and it is acompanies by vomotting or other physical signs that indicate its something else going on with your health (apendicitis) etc :hugs:

i would but im in so much pain i cant get off sofa at the moment

im in pain :cry: ouch fucking ouch!!!!!

if you remember i had cramps a lot last cycle and i was sick :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

kt - its still only 11DPO - still early hun

bet the face mask looks lovely


----------



## Laura2806

Grrr thought I'd be gettin lucky tonight but oh is asleep with his head on me
Making me really hot!! :-( 

I thought men were supposed to be horny ones and the women sleeping!! Lol 

You should try and take some painkillers hunni x


----------



## kt1988

Ive decided not to test untill Sunday now ladies, i had a much more positive day tday because i didnt start it with a BFN!!! I have had a good look at my diary since coming of the pill and trying to work out the similarities in each cycle. I worked out that i have an Luteul Phase of 16 days and my cycle length is 33 days. I had a 28 day cycle Oct, 33 day cycle Nov, 33 day Cycle Dec and this is still January's Cycle. I know i Ov'd on cd15 this month and i had fertile cm cd15 last cycle and cd 16 cycle before so im estimating that i am not due AF until the 1st March.

I am confident that this is accurate and therefore ive decided to leave testing til Sunday. What do you think ladies?

I have just found a good website that breaks down the cycle and tells you day by day what should be going on:
https://www.pregnology.com/pregnancy-test.php?cycle=33&luteal=16&month=1&day=28&year=2012


----------



## Pinky32

lol men!

i dont like to take anything unless i have to

im about to get off my fat ass and make a cuppa and heat up my beany bag in the microwave and lay that on my tummy

i dont like this au naturelle cycle if its going to be this painful each cycle


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt - its still only 11DPO - still early hun
> 
> bet the face mask looks lovely

HaHa, It looked very attractive! Ive just applied my fake tan to my face now looking awfully pasty after the facemask! That going to do the world of good for my spots......not!


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> lol men!
> 
> i dont like to take anything unless i have to
> 
> im about to get off my fat ass and make a cuppa and heat up my beany bag in the microwave and lay that on my tummy
> 
> i dont like this au naturelle cycle if its going to be this painful each cycle

It sounds like your in a lot of pain huni, thats not good. Do you usually get this?


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Ive decided not to test untill Sunday now ladies, i had a much more positive day tday because i didnt start it with a BFN!!! I have had a good look at my diary since coming of the pill and trying to work out the similarities in each cycle. I worked out that i have an Luteul Phase of 16 days and my cycle length is 33 days. I had a 28 day cycle Oct, 33 day cycle Nov, 33 day Cycle Dec and this is still January's Cycle. I know i Ov'd on cd15 this month and i had fertile cm cd15 last cycle and cd 16 cycle before so im estimating that i am not due AF until the 1st March.
> 
> I am confident that this is accurate and therefore ive decided to leave testing til Sunday. What do you think ladies?
> 
> I have just found a good website that breaks down the cycle and tells you day by day what should be going on:
> https://www.pregnology.com/pregnancy-test.php?cycle=33&luteal=16&month=1&day=28&year=2012

i think thats a good idea hun

yep im going with your calculation :thumup:

ive seen that site before - very good, trying to find where im at - i think -8

im in so much pain, got a cuppa tea, chilling on sofa but having hot flush so took my jumper off and turned off heating and really dont want to put my hot beanybag onmy tummy

im hot!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol men!
> 
> i dont like to take anything unless i have to
> 
> im about to get off my fat ass and make a cuppa and heat up my beany bag in the microwave and lay that on my tummy
> 
> i dont like this au naturelle cycle if its going to be this painful each cycle
> 
> It sounds like your in a lot of pain huni, thats not good. Do you usually get this?Click to expand...

this is only my third cycle of definate ov - i must have done in nov cos i had a possible mc but 1st jan cycle was my first ever ewcm and ov pains

this is my first au naturelle cycle so i guess its just my body having to get used to chucking out the egg etc

it wouldnt be so bad if i was wasnt ttc cos i would take loads of painkillers but i dont like taking anything while ttc


----------



## Pinky32

kt - whats your name? or would you prefer we keep calling you kt?


----------



## Laura2806

Hot beanies are amazing tho chick I've got 2! Lol I know what you mean about painkillers but you should probs take some tonight so you can get a good nights sleep, sleep does wonders! Lol 

To add to my hotness he's now wrapped around me and Bella's lying on me too! Oh joys! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

it was an oat beanybag but it smelt nasty so i cooked it on high to burn the beans a bit more so now when i use it, it doesnt smell

but im too hot to use it

shove him off


----------



## Laura2806

Get some scented oils from the body shop and when it's hot put a few drops on it :thumbup: smells lovely then

He'll only Roll back over and curl back up! 

I don't wanna go the loo incase AF is here, got cramps again :-(


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Get some scented oils from the body shop and when it's hot put a few drops on it :thumbup: smells lovely then
> 
> He'll only Roll back over and curl back up!
> 
> I don't wanna go the loo incase AF is here, got cramps again :-(

oooh ive got some of them - i mix them with plain massage oil and also i put a few drops on lightbulbs so when you turn the light on they smell nice

dont be scared - af isnt there


----------



## Laura2806

I used to put them in my bedside light at uni, room smelt gorg 

We use massage bars from lush, they're awesome, it looks like soap but when you warm it with you hands it turns to oil, they last forever too, bought 2 in Venice in July and have only just used one up! Loads of diff scents and shapes too


----------



## Laura2806

Still putting it off lol


----------



## Pinky32

I like the stuff from Lush but cant stand going into their shop - the smells are overpowering

ooh i like the sound of the massage bars

dont put it off hun, shes not there


----------



## Laura2806

Yh the shop does stink lol it wasn't too bad in Venice tho, was the first time I'd been in one and was impressed by what they have. 

They are really nice, got a free tin if we bought 2, the new one is lemon scented and dimpled so will feel really nice, we rub it all over the others back to melt it rather than in hands, sounds like he's having a cheeky w**k if he uses his hands lmao


----------



## Pinky32

me n my ex were really big on massages

[email protected] wank


----------



## Laura2806

I love a massage! Used get like half hour ones, now 10mins is good lmao! I think it's cause they used to lead to sex, he's still not 100% with having sex while my folks are here, he's 99.9% tho lol 

Much better with massage bar/oil tho ;-) lol 

Pains have moved to the left now :-( think I might hit the hay, back to work tomorrow :-(


----------



## Pinky32

my ex used to give lovely massages and i was always falling asleep lol

ok hun have a good sleep xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oooooo how nice  lol

You too hunni, night xx


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt - whats your name? or would you prefer we keep calling you kt?

 Its Katie :) i dun mind Kt though same thing really hehe!


----------



## Pinky32

oh i like that name


----------



## kt1988

Thanks:) Is your name Charlotte? that might sound dull of me to ask but some days i read through so much stuff on here that it gets kinda confusing. :dohh:

I thought id phone my mum quick just now, 1hr32 mins later ive just got off the phone haha. I cant half natter with my mum. She keeps asking me when shes going to have her first grandchild before or after wedding, I dont want to tell her were ttc coz she may think itll happen right away and i dont want that extra pressure of having to tell other people when i have an unsuccessful month!


----------



## Pinky32

yep im charlotte - but i dont mind pinky - either one

i can chat for hours with sarah - oh wait! i do! lol

its best not to tell pple, like you say, they think it will happen overnight

PMA
PMA
PMA


----------



## kt1988

Hope ur pains easin now hun, I'm off to bed gotta get up early:(. Nitey nite


----------



## Pinky32

thanks katie

have a good sleep 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Morning ladies

How are we all today? 

No AF which is good, do wish she'd put me out my misery tho! Bloody hungry today but gotta stay on track with the weight loss, not easy when the oh is eating enough to feed 3! 

Hope we all have a good day xx


----------



## kt1988

Hiya, glad af hasnt arrived, wish I could say the same I'm avin pinkish spotting tday and a very full feeling down below and spots. Gotta be the witch! :(


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no hunni I'm sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

:sad2:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladie's,

KT sorry to hear that AF is arriving hun. x x x

Sorry i aint been on for a few days girlie's but iv been so bizzy at my mother in law's. then went shppoing yesterday at about 12 didnt get back to my mother in law's untill 7pm, i cant believe i was out shopping for 7 hour's. then home by about 9/10 pm. so tired and me and honey ended up getting a bit of a cold today. 

My syptom's havent changed apart from yesterday had acute sence of smell along with feeling really sick. I orderd my IC's yesterday so should be here by next week the latest. 

Im on all day to catch up with everyone as iv missed talking to everyone.

How is everyone felling today? x x x

Sending load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

jess - 7 hours shopping!!!!!!!!!!!

i hate shopping - i walk into a shop and if nothing grabs my eye im outta there!

sorry honey has the start of a cold 

what your temp today?

oooooh acute smell is good


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Im the same but went with mother & sister in law and they can take forever in one shop but i had a good day out. 

Thank's hun honey should be alright so far she's got really runny nose. 

take a look at my chart hun.

I know and i mean i can smell everythink. when i went in saver's yesterday i could smell cod liver oil tablet's. really badly just by standing near the shelf with them on, it make me feel so sick i had to leave the shop. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

my mum knows not to drag me out for too long lol - last year my sister got married and i spent about 10 mins finding an outfit and my mum about 10 shops - i started getting realy ratty and irritable and she ended up getting the first dress she had tried on and that i had told her to get!!!!!!!!

im going out shopping today, it will take me longer to get there, than to shop lol

yep i saw your chart - still looking good :thumbup:

the problem with a runny nose, is their too young to know how to "blow" - i say to my god-daughter, blow and she just looks at me then sniffs!

a friend of mine used to use her mouth to suck it all out - i watched this once and spent about 2 hours heaving :rofl: totally grossed me out - rather the kid have a runny nose lol

oooh i love savers - where did you go shopping?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hot water bottle charlotte and some painkillers!
> 
> It should be ok...post ov pains should only be considered a problem if it goes on for 3 days and it is acompanies by vomotting or other physical signs that indicate its something else going on with your health (apendicitis) etc :hugs:
> 
> i would but im in so much pain i cant get off sofa at the moment
> 
> im in pain :cry: ouch fucking ouch!!!!!
> 
> if you remember i had cramps a lot last cycle and i was sick :cry:Click to expand...

Aye you did! It all should settle down soon chick. First month ovulating on your own...its probably your body got to get used to everything :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Grrr thought I'd be gettin lucky tonight but oh is asleep with his head on me
> Making me really hot!! :-(
> 
> I thought men were supposed to be horny ones and the women sleeping!! Lol
> 
> You should try and take some painkillers hunni x

Haha its true isnt it about the men!! When we want it they sleep!! Tho matt has a nice sex drive...I dont mind it but I like to be able to decide when im in the mood and do the pouncing...but this cycle with our relaxed approach to ttc hes got the pounce back. I feel like taking a snooze sometimes lol :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol men!
> 
> i dont like to take anything unless i have to
> 
> im about to get off my fat ass and make a cuppa and heat up my beany bag in the microwave and lay that on my tummy
> 
> i dont like this au naturelle cycle if its going to be this painful each cycle
> 
> It sounds like your in a lot of pain huni, thats not good. Do you usually get this?Click to expand...
> 
> this is only my third cycle of definate ov - i must have done in nov cos i had a possible mc but 1st jan cycle was my first ever ewcm and ov pains
> 
> this is my first au naturelle cycle so i guess its just my body having to get used to chucking out the egg etc
> 
> it wouldnt be so bad if i was wasnt ttc cos i would take loads of painkillers but i dont like taking anything while ttcClick to expand...

At this point youre fine to take things. The only thing they dont recommend is ibuprofen as -some- research has suggested it might interfere with implantation, but its not conclusive. Since anything you take wont pass to the egg until the placenta is established, its safe. Until that point its taking all it needs from the yolk sack...so i imagine the only thing you need to be concerned about is things that interfere with hormonal balances and/or cell divisions.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I used to put them in my bedside light at uni, room smelt gorg
> 
> We use massage bars from lush, they're awesome, it looks like soap but when you warm it with you hands it turns to oil, they last forever too, bought 2 in Venice in July and have only just used one up! Loads of diff scents and shapes too

Oh man I love lush!! Never tried those bars though...might be tempted now!!

Im sure there was no af! Well I know there wasnt..I checked your chart! Remember, cramps can be a good thing! x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Thanks:) Is your name Charlotte? that might sound dull of me to ask but some days i read through so much stuff on here that it gets kinda confusing. :dohh:
> 
> I thought id phone my mum quick just now, 1hr32 mins later ive just got off the phone haha. I cant half natter with my mum. She keeps asking me when shes going to have her first grandchild before or after wedding, I dont want to tell her were ttc coz she may think itll happen right away and i dont want that extra pressure of having to tell other people when i have an unsuccessful month!

Pretty name Katie!

Lol dont you just love mums...they gab and gab dont they!

I understand why youre not really wanting to have that conversation. I think its easier to handle it on our own terms instead of feeling the pressures from elsewhere. My parents wanted Matt and me to keep ttc after our ectopic. But we sort of didnt confirm it...they keep asking now when they will get their first grandson but we sort of smile it off and say wed love to give em one...but no confirmation!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> yep im charlotte - but i dont mind pinky - either one
> 
> i can chat for hours with sarah - oh wait! i do! lol
> 
> its best not to tell pple, like you say, they think it will happen overnight
> 
> PMA
> PMA
> PMA

I am about to start a rota of having one phone on charge and one ready to go!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> No AF which is good, do wish she'd put me out my misery tho! Bloody hungry today but gotta stay on track with the weight loss, not easy when the oh is eating enough to feed 3!
> 
> Hope we all have a good day xx

YAY for no AF! Tho NAY for wondering if youre pre or post ov! I still think youre in the LP...so crossing fingers and toes that you do a test soon and get a bfp!!

And the good thing is you have your appointment booked too :happydance:

Im not too bad, bit stressed but ok! Needed my doctor to write me a medical statement to send off for early next week and he aint done it. EEK. That and im still fed up im numb in the face!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hiya, glad af hasnt arrived, wish I could say the same I'm avin pinkish spotting tday and a very full feeling down below and spots. Gotta be the witch! :(

At this point its hard to say...HOWEVER...the positives is that your temps are still at an elevated level and youre still in the period of possible implantation timeframe, so it could be a bleed from that. But yeah, it can also be af spotting...but we are going with the first :thumbup: We need a bfp round here!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hiya ladie's,
> 
> KT sorry to hear that AF is arriving hun. x x x
> 
> Sorry i aint been on for a few days girlie's but iv been so bizzy at my mother in law's. then went shppoing yesterday at about 12 didnt get back to my mother in law's untill 7pm, i cant believe i was out shopping for 7 hour's. then home by about 9/10 pm. so tired and me and honey ended up getting a bit of a cold today.
> 
> My syptom's havent changed apart from yesterday had acute sence of smell along with feeling really sick. I orderd my IC's yesterday so should be here by next week the latest.
> 
> Im on all day to catch up with everyone as iv missed talking to everyone.
> 
> How is everyone felling today? x x x
> 
> Sending load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x

Wow chicken, thats a LOT of shopping!!! Sad to hear you and Honey are a bit under the weather from it now though :(

Did you buy lots of nice things? :D Your little girl is so darn cute btw.

I hate shopping. ITs one thing Im looking forward too about having a baby though...I think it might trigger my enjoyment for it and make me feel more like a girl lol.

x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> my mum knows not to drag me out for too long lol - last year my sister got married and i spent about 10 mins finding an outfit and my mum about 10 shops - i started getting realy ratty and irritable and she ended up getting the first dress she had tried on and that i had told her to get!!!!!!!!
> 
> im going out shopping today, it will take me longer to get there, than to shop lol
> 
> yep i saw your chart - still looking good :thumbup:
> 
> the problem with a runny nose, is their too young to know how to "blow" - i say to my god-daughter, blow and she just looks at me then sniffs!
> 
> a friend of mine used to use her mouth to suck it all out - i watched this once and spent about 2 hours heaving :rofl: totally grossed me out - rather the kid have a runny nose lol
> 
> oooh i love savers - where did you go shopping?

OMG...now I need to go heave...what a disgusting thing to do!!


----------



## sarahuk

Liking the new addition to the ticket pinks!


----------



## Laura2806

Gotta try them hunni, I love um 

Men are a pain in the arse at times lol 

Bored at work today lol loads to do but still bored lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky32 said:


> my mum knows not to drag me out for too long lol - last year my sister got married and i spent about 10 mins finding an outfit and my mum about 10 shops - i started getting realy ratty and irritable and she ended up getting the first dress she had tried on and that i had told her to get!!!!!!!!
> 
> im going out shopping today, it will take me longer to get there, than to shop lol
> 
> yep i saw your chart - still looking good :thumbup:
> 
> the problem with a runny nose, is their too young to know how to "blow" - i say to my god-daughter, blow and she just looks at me then sniffs!
> 
> a friend of mine used to use her mouth to suck it all out - i watched this once and spent about 2 hours heaving :rofl: totally grossed me out - rather the kid have a runny nose lol
> 
> oooh i love savers - where did you go shopping?

lol i know what you mean. well have fun shopping hun.

Aww bless her. Kid's hay they can be so funny.

Ewww that's rank lol i think i would have been heaving to lol, i just wipe honey's nose every so often and she can blow just not on her own. 

Well pop back on when you get back hun & i shop in eltham... you??? x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Wow chicken, thats a LOT of shopping!!! Sad to hear you and Honey are a bit under the weather from it now though :(

Did you buy lots of nice things? :D Your little girl is so darn cute btw.

I hate shopping. ITs one thing Im looking forward too about having a baby though...I think it might trigger my enjoyment for it and make me feel more like a girl lol.

x[/QUOTE]

Thank's hun, and yer just got baby some new sock's, book's, a ball, potty & ect. 

I can say shopping is wicked when you got a little one, You'll soon see. everytime you see somethink really cute in a shop window you'll have to go in and end up buying half the shop lol. It doe's make it alot of hun. x x x

How you getting on? x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Gotta try them hunni, I love um
> 
> Men are a pain in the arse at times lol
> 
> Bored at work today lol loads to do but still bored lol

Are things better at work now chick?


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Wow chicken, thats a LOT of shopping!!! Sad to hear you and Honey are a bit under the weather from it now though :(
> 
> Did you buy lots of nice things? :D Your little girl is so darn cute btw.
> 
> I hate shopping. ITs one thing Im looking forward too about having a baby though...I think it might trigger my enjoyment for it and make me feel more like a girl lol.
> 
> x

Thank's hun, and yer just got baby some new sock's, book's, a ball, potty & ect. 

I can say shopping is wicked when you got a little one, You'll soon see. everytime you see somethink really cute in a shop window you'll have to go in and end up buying half the shop lol. It doe's make it alot of hun. x x x

How you getting on? x[/QUOTE]

I reckon it must be twice as bad when u have a little girl too...so mch cute stuff around for girls! 

Im getting on great honey...nice chilled out and relaxed cycle for me...just what I needed, feel so much better for it x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol men!
> 
> i dont like to take anything unless i have to
> 
> im about to get off my fat ass and make a cuppa and heat up my beany bag in the microwave and lay that on my tummy
> 
> i dont like this au naturelle cycle if its going to be this painful each cycle
> 
> It sounds like your in a lot of pain huni, thats not good. Do you usually get this?Click to expand...
> 
> this is only my third cycle of definate ov - i must have done in nov cos i had a possible mc but 1st jan cycle was my first ever ewcm and ov pains
> 
> this is my first au naturelle cycle so i guess its just my body having to get used to chucking out the egg etc
> 
> it wouldnt be so bad if i was wasnt ttc cos i would take loads of painkillers but i dont like taking anything while ttcClick to expand...
> 
> At this point youre fine to take things. The only thing they dont recommend is ibuprofen as -some- research has suggested it might interfere with implantation, but its not conclusive. Since anything you take wont pass to the egg until the placenta is established, its safe. Until that point its taking all it needs from the yolk sack...so i imagine the only thing you need to be concerned about is things that interfere with hormonal balances and/or cell divisions.Click to expand...

i normally would take ibrufen or painkillers for my arm and im not taking anything now apart from paracetamol and their useless




sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> yep im charlotte - but i dont mind pinky - either one
> 
> i can chat for hours with sarah - oh wait! i do! lol
> 
> its best not to tell pple, like you say, they think it will happen overnight
> 
> PMA
> PMA
> PMA
> 
> I am about to start a rota of having one phone on charge and one ready to go!Click to expand...

hmmm betcha dont



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> my mum knows not to drag me out for too long lol - last year my sister got married and i spent about 10 mins finding an outfit and my mum about 10 shops - i started getting realy ratty and irritable and she ended up getting the first dress she had tried on and that i had told her to get!!!!!!!!
> 
> im going out shopping today, it will take me longer to get there, than to shop lol
> 
> yep i saw your chart - still looking good :thumbup:
> 
> the problem with a runny nose, is their too young to know how to "blow" - i say to my god-daughter, blow and she just looks at me then sniffs!
> 
> a friend of mine used to use her mouth to suck it all out - i watched this once and spent about 2 hours heaving :rofl: totally grossed me out - rather the kid have a runny nose lol
> 
> oooh i love savers - where did you go shopping?
> 
> OMG...now I need to go heave...what a disgusting thing to do!!Click to expand...

:rofl:



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> my mum knows not to drag me out for too long lol - last year my sister got married and i spent about 10 mins finding an outfit and my mum about 10 shops - i started getting realy ratty and irritable and she ended up getting the first dress she had tried on and that i had told her to get!!!!!!!!
> 
> im going out shopping today, it will take me longer to get there, than to shop lol
> 
> yep i saw your chart - still looking good :thumbup:
> 
> the problem with a runny nose, is their too young to know how to "blow" - i say to my god-daughter, blow and she just looks at me then sniffs!
> 
> a friend of mine used to use her mouth to suck it all out - i watched this once and spent about 2 hours heaving :rofl: totally grossed me out - rather the kid have a runny nose lol
> 
> oooh i love savers - where did you go shopping?
> 
> lol i know what you mean. well have fun shopping hun.
> 
> Aww bless her. Kid's hay they can be so funny.
> 
> Ewww that's rank lol i think i would have been heaving to lol, i just wipe honey's nose every so often and she can blow just not on her own.
> 
> Well pop back on when you get back hun & i shop in eltham... you??? x x xClick to expand...

eltham? what the hell did you find to do for 7 hours in eltham??????????
I used to go there with my mate but me n her fell out few years ago and i havent been back in case i bump in to her


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah- yer you would think so but it semm's when you have a girl there load's of lovly boy's clothes but not much girl's clothes but it's was the same when my friend had a little boy all she could see was load's of girl's clothes but not much for boy's. but now honey's 2 there's a bigger and better range of clothe's for girl's. one shop that i did find load's of lovly little girl's clothes in bexley heath, it's called tiny image. All the dress's came with headband's. Lovly shop. load's of clothes for boy's and girl's. I bet you cant wait hun. glad to here you had a chilled out cycle. x x x

Pinky- it's all changed now but still not the greatest. but i mostly went to do food shopping. if you dont mind me asking what was you old friend's name??? hope you had a good day shopping were did you go??? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Good days and bad days Sarah, will be better when I leave lmao xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls still spotting, its got to be af at this point in the cycle surely? I'm not having any cramps yet so I'm guessin she'll arrive tommorow properly, this happened last cycle. 

Oh well already I know exactly when ov'd and I did everything I could this cycle to maximise our chances.


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Sarah- yer you would think so but it semm's when you have a girl there load's of lovly boy's clothes but not much girl's clothes but it's was the same when my friend had a little boy all she could see was load's of girl's clothes but not much for boy's. but now honey's 2 there's a bigger and better range of clothe's for girl's. one shop that i did find load's of lovly little girl's clothes in bexley heath, it's called tiny image. All the dress's came with headband's. Lovly shop. load's of clothes for boy's and girl's. I bet you cant wait hun. glad to here you had a chilled out cycle. x x x
> 
> Pinky- it's all changed now but still not the greatest. but i mostly went to do food shopping. if you dont mind me asking what was you old friend's name??? hope you had a good day shopping were did you go??? x x x

I went to orpington today. her name was michelle but i cant say the surname, sods law you know her!! she lives in eltham! it was quite a nice area for shoping, the last time i went, they had just opened the big primark



kt1988 said:


> Hi girls still spotting, its got to be af at this point in the cycle surely? I'm not having any cramps yet so I'm guessin she'll arrive tommorow properly, this happened last cycle.
> 
> Oh well already I know exactly when ov'd and I did everything I could this cycle to maximise our chances.

nooooooooooooooooo keep your legs closed - dont let her in


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Big primarny (that's what i call primark) you must be joking they aint got that there any more, I would have been loving it. You cant not love primarny. Well it's defo gone down hill then lol. 

Michelle ommmm na do you know what i dont think i do know her. 

x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Woop woop another good workout  added sit ups in this in time! And the oh showed me some new exercises on the big machine in the corner (that's what I call it hehe)


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Big primarny (that's what i call primark) you must be joking they aint got that there any more, I would have been loving it. You cant not love primarny. Well it's defo gone down hill then lol.
> 
> Michelle ommmm na do you know what i dont think i do know her.
> 
> x x x

its gone!!!!! that wasnt there for long! im sure it was primarny but might not have been - just remember a big shop opening soon lol

lol how funny would it be if you did



Laura2806 said:


> Woop woop another good workout  added sit ups in this in time! And the oh showed me some new exercises on the big machine in the corner (that's what I call it hehe)

erm.. is that the technical name for it :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well i wouldnt mind them opening a primarny in eltham. that would be fab.

I know, but i thought i might of new her but to be truthful i dont think i know any one called michelle. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i havent been to eltham since we fell out


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know hun you said but if i was you i wouldnt bother. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

lol ok i wont


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Woop woop another good workout  added sit ups in this in time! And the oh showed me some new exercises on the big machine in the corner (that's what I call it hehe)

Did anyone else read this in a naughty way?


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Big primarny (that's what i call primark) you must be joking they aint got that there any more, I would have been loving it. You cant not love primarny. Well it's defo gone down hill then lol.
> 
> Michelle ommmm na do you know what i dont think i do know her.
> 
> x x x




Laura2806 said:


> Woop woop another good workout  added sit ups in this in time! And the oh showed me some new exercises on the big machine in the corner (that's what I call it hehe)




sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Woop woop another good workout  added sit ups in this in time! And the oh showed me some new exercises on the big machine in the corner (that's what I call it hehe)
> 
> Did anyone else read this in a naughty way?Click to expand...

nope

you just have a filthy dirty norty mind!

your the firstone that said my ink was norty


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks:) Is your name Charlotte? that might sound dull of me to ask but some days i read through so much stuff on here that it gets kinda confusing. :dohh:
> 
> I thought id phone my mum quick just now, 1hr32 mins later ive just got off the phone haha. I cant half natter with my mum. She keeps asking me when shes going to have her first grandchild before or after wedding, I dont want to tell her were ttc coz she may think itll happen right away and i dont want that extra pressure of having to tell other people when i have an unsuccessful month!
> 
> Pretty name Katie!
> 
> Lol dont you just love mums...they gab and gab dont they!
> 
> I understand why youre not really wanting to have that conversation. I think its easier to handle it on our own terms instead of feeling the pressures from elsewhere. My parents wanted Matt and me to keep ttc after our ectopic. But we sort of didnt confirm it...they keep asking now when they will get their first grandson but we sort of smile it off and say wed love to give em one...but no confirmation!Click to expand...

 Thanks Hun, its hard but wise isnt it, my mum is desperate but i cannot even contemplate the extra pressure of having to tell her when af arrives etc. Ill be even more dissapointed!


----------



## Pinky32

thats why, the less pple you tell the better


----------



## Laura2806

Yep that's the technical name  lol 

And Sarah it was only you who read it in a dirty way!!


----------



## kt1988

I didnt see the dirty side to that post untill you mentioned it hehe! 

Jessica your picture is gorgeous! :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww thank's hun. 

LOL you lot do crack me up. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i keep doing silly things

for example: i was playing a game, and said out loud, if i get a prize now then im preggy - i got a prize!

then 1- mins later i said if i can get two prizes at the same time, im having twins - i got two prizes!

so i left it for about half an hour then played again and after 5 mins i said, if i complete this game, im defo preggy - i won!


----------



## Laura2806

BFP on the way!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:

no, i think its just im going mad


----------



## edgybeautyx

past week i was watching old re-runs of the nanny she was pregnant. tonight i was watching a old show of friends the funny girl forgot her name was pregnant i see pregnant women everywhere maybe i am paranoid for a good reason? but i have had alot of ironic moments.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol pinky hun you do crack me up. But you never know. But i would love to see you get that BFP this month. x x x

edgybeauty- i just think that tend's to happen when your TTC. Iv been TTC for 20 month's and everywere i go there's alway's pregnant women or women with new born's. We (me and oh's fam) bumped into my OH's cousin about a month back and she said she was 3 month's pregnant with twin's, and it is her first pregnancy. We didnt exspect her to say that so it was quite a shock but this is what i mean. It just happen's. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

It's like when you get a new car you suddenly realise everyone's got one lol


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky I'm going mad with you, every time I file I get invoices staring with b then f then p lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol i think were all going mad TTC. 

Im feeling a little bloated just above the pelvic bone it's making my trouser's feel really tight. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky I'm going mad with you, every time I file I get invoices staring with b then f then p lol

how is that my fault ???????????????????????:cry:


----------



## Pinky32

i get the blame for everything :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

I saw a car with the number plate OPK the other day


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol.

Im loving your think positive, be positive, wee positive. lol x x x


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> lol.
> 
> Im loving your think positive, be positive, wee positive. lol x x x

:rofl:
:fool:
im trying to get everyone to think positive!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

well it has worked for me lol. When did you put that on there. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

goody!

last night, i was bored


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well good thinking hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

:thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha aww pinky you know I love you!! 

I hop you lit are ready for cake pics tomorrow )


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks:) Is your name Charlotte? that might sound dull of me to ask but some days i read through so much stuff on here that it gets kinda confusing. :dohh:
> 
> I thought id phone my mum quick just now, 1hr32 mins later ive just got off the phone haha. I cant half natter with my mum. She keeps asking me when shes going to have her first grandchild before or after wedding, I dont want to tell her were ttc coz she may think itll happen right away and i dont want that extra pressure of having to tell other people when i have an unsuccessful month!
> 
> Pretty name Katie!
> 
> Lol dont you just love mums...they gab and gab dont they!
> 
> I understand why youre not really wanting to have that conversation. I think its easier to handle it on our own terms instead of feeling the pressures from elsewhere. My parents wanted Matt and me to keep ttc after our ectopic. But we sort of didnt confirm it...they keep asking now when they will get their first grandson but we sort of smile it off and say wed love to give em one...but no confirmation!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, its hard but wise isnt it, my mum is desperate but i cannot even contemplate the extra pressure of having to tell her when af arrives etc. Ill be even more dissapointed!Click to expand...

Agree...we place enough pressure on ourselves that we dont need to be making any more!

I see theres no af today! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yep that's the technical name  lol
> 
> And Sarah it was only you who read it in a dirty way!!

I cant help it!! :nope:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i keep doing silly things
> 
> for example: i was playing a game, and said out loud, if i get a prize now then im preggy - i got a prize!
> 
> then 1- mins later i said if i can get two prizes at the same time, im having twins - i got two prizes!
> 
> so i left it for about half an hour then played again and after 5 mins i said, if i complete this game, im defo preggy - i won!

Then it must be!!!

Visualise it babe, make it happen! WOOOT!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It's like when you get a new car you suddenly realise everyone's got one lol

Indeed!!

I was also about to analogy it with "and two busses always come along at once!" but then I realised it made no sense in the conversation :wacko:

Then I remembered pinky is having twins and suddenly it made sense!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky I'm going mad with you, every time I file I get invoices staring with b then f then p lol

Its a sign!!

And a reminder..

No matter how low it gets you at times...DONT GIVE UP!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha aww pinky you know I love you!!
> 
> I hop you lit are ready for cake pics tomorrow )

I hope youre ready for a visit to eat said cake!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Haha aww pinky you know I love you!!
> 
> I hop you lit are ready for cake pics tomorrow )

Bring it onnnnnnnnnnnnnn





sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i keep doing silly things
> 
> for example: i was playing a game, and said out loud, if i get a prize now then im preggy - i got a prize!
> 
> then 1- mins later i said if i can get two prizes at the same time, im having twins - i got two prizes!
> 
> so i left it for about half an hour then played again and after 5 mins i said, if i complete this game, im defo preggy - i won!
> 
> Then it must be!!!
> 
> Visualise it babe, make it happen! WOOOT!!!Click to expand...

Im telling ya - its happening!



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> It's like when you get a new car you suddenly realise everyone's got one lol
> 
> Indeed!!
> 
> I was also about to analogy it with "and two busses always come along at once!" but then I realised it made no sense in the conversation :wacko:
> 
> Then I remembered pinky is having twins and suddenly it made sense!Click to expand...

Me - Twins - :thumbup:



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha aww pinky you know I love you!!
> 
> I hop you lit are ready for cake pics tomorrow )
> 
> I hope youre ready for a visit to eat said cake!Click to expand...

Im coming with sarah


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds like everything is in order then !


----------



## Pinky32

twin girls n cake - what could be better


----------



## Laura2806

Haha 3bumps and cake ;-) 

Making my godson's 2nd birthday cake  the waybulus are well cute hehe making cupcakes too!!


----------



## Pinky32

yum


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww that sound's really nice i bet he will love it, my daughter love's the waybuloo's. I got her a body wash once that came in a waybuloo's bottle it's been empty for month's but she dont want to throw it away lol. 

Defo put pic's up, cant wait to see it hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Come on cake pic!!!!!

Hope you ladies are all doing good?

x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

LOL i know i wanna see the cake to. :D

Yer im doing ok now iv had a nice long relaxing bath and cant wait till tomoz to get my delivery & to see if my IC's turn up in the post. x x x

How's everyone else doing. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha can't do cake pics till tomorrow but I can do sleepy Darwin pic ;-)
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d9f34c70.jpg


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol nice pic, but still cant wait to see cake pic's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

cake pic
cake pic
cake pic


----------



## Pinky32

Ok ive got:

light cramp in my uterus

tummy below belly button feels hard to touch and bit sore

feel constipated (never go at night)

had little hot flash


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

wow sound good hun. keep us posted and let us no if you have any other syptom's x x x


----------



## Pinky32

sarah said its too early for anything but we think its just the womb preparing for implantation and the egg working its way there


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well i got my finger's crossed for ya hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

wooop wooop im at 4 cells
 



Attached Files:







implantation.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Well i got my finger's crossed for ya hun. x x x

and for you hunnybun - 12 hours from now the tests might come and you will know :happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun what's the site were you got that from i wanna see. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

ive had that pic for ages,dont know where i got it

cant you click it to enlarge?


----------



## Pinky32

Fertilization to implantation

The implantation of a fertiziled egg can happen anywhere from 3-12 days after ovulation. In most cases, it happens somewhere between 7-10 days. The journey to implantation is a long one. The process begins when the egg is released from the ovary at ovulation. It is then pushed into the fallopian tube by the movement of hair-like cilia that line the tube. If the sperm is released before or right at ovulation, the egg is fertilized in the fallopian tube. The fertilized egg (zygote) must then begin its journey to the uterus. After about 1-2 days of entering the uterus, the zygote will begin its process of implantation into the uterine lining. From here (if all goes well), it will begin its 9 month process of growing into a baby.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yer but dont go no higher then day7. but never mind.

Thank's for that hun. I think iv red somethink like that before. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

no it was just a pic on the egg in tube and implanting


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

ok. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for you Hun x


----------



## edgybeautyx

Would anyone know if yellow when you wipe is a sign of getting a BFP? my period due today but not to jinx i don't feel like it's coming :o


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Yay for you Hun x

we need to get that list put together this weekend for the doc



edgybeautyx said:


> Would anyone know if yellow when you wipe is a sign of getting a BFP? my period due today but not to jinx i don't feel like it's coming :o

its normally a sign of dehydration - are you drinking enough?
also Vit c & D can cause this too


----------



## edgybeautyx

I hate water honestly.. can't be the vit part lol. why would i be so dehydrated i getting fluids going pee alot or is that along with pregnancy ?


----------



## Pinky32

i cant stand water either - i drink loads but my pee changes colour from really dark to very very light in colour

im noticed in past few days when i wipe the tissue is yellow (my paper is white so i notice it more) but i think its just all the progesterone and estrogen raging around our bodies


----------



## edgybeautyx

Yeah today i notice it made me look twice.. sometimes my pee is bright sometimes pale..
if i am dehrydrated that can explain my leg cramps possible headaches... but again why would my body be crashing all of sudden?


----------



## Pinky32

because regardless of if your preggy or not, there is a lot going on post ov, maybe get some squash to flavour some water and drink that

drinking lots of coffee (or in my case, tea) isnt the same


----------



## edgybeautyx

i'm going to get back on my ensures so i get all my vitamins. i am one of those people who can't swallow pills ensures has every little vit you can think of they help me with joints etc. but so addicting lol


----------



## Pinky32

ensures have lots of protein, not vits

maybe just eating more fruit n veg would help or see if there is a liquid form of multi vits that you can take


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Iv been having the same, i didnt relise it ment any think, iv had it for a few day's now i also dont drink water much apart from the other day at my mother in law's i was so thirsty i drunk about 4 glasse's of water in a row. I also am a tea drinker but have tryed to slow down on tea as tea and coffee can reduce your chance's of getting pregnant by 50%. So iv been having one in the morning and one later on at night. I think it's somethink like 3 or more cup's of tea/coffee/coke that reduce's your chance's. 

But i dont feel dehydrated, iv got tear's and load's of excess selvia & i dont take vit's.

What else could it be?

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## Pinky32

jessy dont forget vits and minerals etc are in our food - its normal for our pee to change colour with everything thats going on inside - nothing to worry about

i only noticed is ttc and im inspecting the tissue each time lol

tea is ok to drink as it has a very low amount of caffeine in it - alternatively drink de-caf - doesnt take long before you dont notice the difference

if your going to drink coke, then not diet coke as this has a higher amount of caffeine in it for flavour etc so drink normal coke

i cant tell you the amount of tea i drank yesterday - mainly it was boredom and just something to do lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

cheer's love,

lol drinking tea for the fun of it and being bored. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

its true!

there was nothing to watch on tv last night so i was playing games on net, every time i took a pee break i made a cup of tea for something to do


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol i know what you mean hun and that dont make it any better because then you nee dto wee more which mean's more tea. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

lol true

ive noticed that i get a pain in my tummy, like pressure when i need a pee

it not a urine infection - ive had those and it doesnt feel anything like that - just feels like pressure on my tummy area


----------



## Laura2806

BFP!!! Lol 

Someone's gotta get one and it won't be me! 

Still no sign of AF but nothing at all diff with my body! Yay for cd35! :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

lol i think its more like the b6 and baby aspirin are working and their causing the cramping lol

we need to get that list ready for docs this weekend - sort you out

i still think agnus castus would help you


----------



## Laura2806

Yh we'll have to sort it tomorrow night or this evening ladies sorry off to party now, here's the cakes! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/71477ece.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/63326143.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

omg lovely!!!!

i cant wait to have a baby cos your going to baking all their cakes!!!!!

well done - looks like its from a shop (meant in a nice way)


----------



## kt1988

Wow, did you make that cake? How cute? Your a very clever lady!

My status: Still spotting, having af cramps today so must be the witch grrr! Im cd 29 today so my cycles bit shorter than last few months (33 days) Thats ok right?


----------



## Pinky32

each cycle can vary in a day or so, all depends when u ov - but its fine

oh i hope its not af coming


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> LOL i know i wanna see the cake to. :D
> 
> Yer im doing ok now iv had a nice long relaxing bath and cant wait till tomoz to get my delivery & to see if my IC's turn up in the post. x x x
> 
> How's everyone else doing. x x x

Hope you had a nice delivery!!! We love the ICs!!

Damn lady...your body likes the flat temps doesnt it hah :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> wooop wooop im at 4 cells

Ohhh thats awesome!!

Soon we can start tying all your symptoms to the twins! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> wooop wooop im at 4 cells
> 
> Ohhh thats awesome!!
> 
> Soon we can start tying all your symptoms to the twins! :happydance:Click to expand...

today im "morula" which im guessing means tons of cells


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> because regardless of if your preggy or not, there is a lot going on post ov, maybe get some squash to flavour some water and drink that
> 
> drinking lots of coffee (or in my case, tea) isnt the same

Also dont forget that lots of either of these can also dehydrate you (despite feeling like youre drinking a lot) due to its properties...and can also darken urine


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> Iv been having the same, i didnt relise it ment any think, iv had it for a few day's now i also dont drink water much apart from the other day at my mother in law's i was so thirsty i drunk about 4 glasse's of water in a row. I also am a tea drinker but have tryed to slow down on tea as tea and coffee can reduce your chance's of getting pregnant by 50%. So iv been having one in the morning and one later on at night. I think it's somethink like 3 or more cup's of tea/coffee/coke that reduce's your chance's.
> 
> But i dont feel dehydrated, iv got tear's and load's of excess selvia & i dont take vit's.
> 
> What else could it be?
> 
> How is everyone today? x x x

Darkened urine is just one of those things, and doesnt necessarily mean anything :)

Our urine tends to go darker when our body is breaking down old blood cells..the chemicals the process uses passes out in the urine and is yellow/orange in colour, which turns out urine that colour also.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> BFP!!! Lol
> 
> Someone's gotta get one and it won't be me!
> 
> Still no sign of AF but nothing at all diff with my body! Yay for cd35! :nope:

Youll get a bfp. I think theres just so much going on with your life atm that its all impacting :)

The important thing is youre going to the docs and will get some answers about whether something needs looking at or not! x


----------



## sarahuk

laura2806 said:


> yh we'll have to sort it tomorrow night or this evening ladies sorry off to party now, here's the cakes!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/71477ece.jpg
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/63326143.jpg

omg chick!!! Thats amazing!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies  didn't make the figures and decs my friend brought them lol 

Amy Grace loves Mr T  this is why I can't wait to make my boy a daddy 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/7e1d5fd3.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Just look at the way he looks at her :') 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/f6eebd51.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

List for docs so far...

Been TTC for 12months, but not oving
Not getting temp rise
Had surge for 3wks but not actually oving*
Had 4temp rises but no ov
Getting depressed
Had tests for tumour on pituitary glad 2years ago and hormones came up within 3 months of being off BCP went back on bcp for 9months before starting TTC*


Feel free to add!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> List for docs so far...
> 
> Been TTC for 12months, but not oving
> Not getting temp rise
> Had surge for 3wks but not actually oving*
> Had 4temp rises but no ov
> Getting depressed
> Had tests for tumour on pituitary glad 2years ago and hormones came up within 3 months of being off BCP went back on bcp for 9months before starting TTC*
> 
> 
> Feel free to add!

take copy of charts with you so that he can see for himself your temps (if need be, download blank bbt charts off the net and put fake temps in for a few months so that he knows youve been serious in ttc

tell him you have been using OPKs and never got a definate positive - again, fake it for a few months

tell him you get ov cramps

tell him your having long cycles and what would he recomend to regulate them - ask if he's heard of Agnus Castus or a similar

when af comes, are the painful??? if yes, tell him

do you get any form of cm? if yes, tell him

if your taking any vits, tell him

dont just say this is making you depressed, enhance your feelings, exagerate if possible

the bottom line to tell him - your not ovulating on your own and need to have this confirmed or dealt with - NOW


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hunni :thumbup: copied and pasted ready to print ;-)


----------



## Pinky32

:thumbup:

if i think of anything else, i'll let you know


----------



## Laura2806

Cheers hunni x


----------



## Laura2806

Think I'll go back and fake a couple of months of temps and symptoms to print off too ;-) good advice there chickadee 

How's you? 

I'm now cd35!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Think I'll go back and fake a couple of months of temps and symptoms to print off too ;-) good advice there chickadee
> 
> How's you?
> 
> I'm now cd35!

you know you've been ttc but if you can show him about some charts he will KNOW youve been trying and taking it seriously - he prob wont look at them but its good to have - maybe make a note or copy them before you give them to him

if you go with just 2 months of charts he will think youve only been trying for 2 months or saying that you may have ov;d previous to chartin

good to think ahead of what he may say

im not too bad thanks - got major pains which sarah is trying to reasure me is nothing to worry about but im struggling with PMA when im in so much pain

see i was only 8 days more than you when i started taking agnus castus and it helped me enormously -this is why i think the main thing you talk to him about is not ov;ing and long cycles - see what he says to that and if need be, demand to be seen

when you have been ttc for 12 months you are entilted to help so demand it - make no move to leave their office until you are happy


----------



## Laura2806

Ok hunni will do. 

That's not good chick :-( hope your feeling better very soon! I shall post you a cupcake ;-) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

you might not have made the figures hun but that cake and cupcakes looked like something you would get from a shop - very professional

you should seruiously think about selling them


----------



## Pinky32

sarah thinks its a corpus lutem cyst


----------



## Laura2806

Once we've got the house or I'm on maternity I'm gonna look into setting up shop  

I don't know what one of those is?! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Once we've got the house or I'm on maternity I'm gonna look into setting up shop
> 
> I don't know what one of those is?! Xx

personally i think you should - i know i would buy them!!!!!

its a cyst that the body forms to feed the egg until it implants and the placenta grows, for some people it can hurt


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Aww laura the cake & cup cake's are amazing hun. Them pic's of OH and the little girl are so cute. :) Good luck at doc's and i hope you get your BFP very soon.

Hope everyone is ok?

sending load's of sticky magical baby dust x x x


----------



## Pinky32

hiya jess
what you been upto today?

i met up with my dad, stepmum and mum and all went to a toby carvery for a roast dinner - got half way thru and thought i was going to be sick, MAJOR backache and this bloody pain in my tummy again

another night cuddling my hot beanybag


----------



## Pinky32

ouch fucking ouch!!!

just had a major sharp pain, like someone stabbed me with a knitting needle - just above knickerline slightly to the left

ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

youd think after my accident and daily pain in my arm that i would be used to pain but this friggin hurts

:cry:


----------



## Laura2806

It's def something I want to do, not sure I have the confidence in myself just yet tho. 

Thanks jess  Aggy (Amy Grace) is gorgeous! Can't get Simon away from her nor her away from him lol 

If no AF before I go the docs I'll do a hcg just to make sure, I don't feel regnant or even feel that I could be. 

Charlotte - would it be worth goin to the docs of the pain persists? I know it's been going on since ov tho, sounds like good signs 

Viewing another house today, my neighbour is an estate agent so has got the keys for us  seeing another tomorrow and 2 on Wednesday, I shall give feedback ;-)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky hope you had a good day out with the family. x x x

Laura your welcome hun, and i hope you find the house your looking for. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

if this is whats going to happen every month, i cant do it!

Ov was sooooo painful and now this

:cry:

i cant explain the pain, it between my tummy button and knickerline - my tummy is bloated and tender, i even wore a pair of jeans yesterday that are too big for me and they kept falling down and even they were hurting my tummy

i havent got a cold again but i keep sniffing which makes me cough and each time i cough my tummy hurts

i know its nothing serious as its only just started, there was no build up of pain, just instant pain so part of me isnt concerned enough to go to the docs

sarah spent about an hour last night trying to reassure me that its ok and i shouldnt worry (bless her)

(TMI sorry) I feel like i need to go for a poo but i dont (if that makes sense)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun i hope your alright and your tummy pain goes away very soon & i know what you mean.

Look what i found by searching google.. Could explain my positive pregnancy test problem!!!

Pregnancies with complications and miscarriages have lower-then-expected hCG levels. If your faint test becomes negative several days later, then you possibly had a chemical pregnancy. It's estimated that up to 40% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage. It is only since pregnancy tests became so sensitive that people have realized how often early miscarriages can happen. In the past, these very early losses might not have been noticed at all, and the woman would never have known she had been pregnant.

or 

A pregnancy hcg test checks for the presence of the pregnancy hormone hCG or human chorionic gonadotropin in your body. A false positive hCG pregnancy test, a positive hCG test when you are not pregnant, rarely happens, but if it happens then it can be seen both with blood and urine tests, though in each case, the causes can be slightly different. 

So im not getting my hope's high this month, look's like i could be out girlie's. :( x x x


----------



## maybee baybee

Hi Ladies,
I hope you don't mind me joining you but I am on the dreaded two week wait and you all seem so lovely and supportive to each other.
Pinky- I ovulated this week, confusing results as my clear blue monitor said Monday but then I got a light pinky bleed on Wednesday and when I did a normal opk I got a positive on wednesday. I had cramps ovulation signs mon to weds but what is weird is they have carried on through to today and my boobs have been horribly sore all week which I never get. Hope I'm not reading too much into it but these are definitely different symptoms for me.
I have read that cramping from ovulation can be a good sign so maybe our pain is a good thing? :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

i know its an old cliche saying but your not out until the witch arrives!

i think its wrong to call a chemical a mc as that stays in your mind - to me, a chemical is when the egg doesnt stick fully so its the same as not sticking at all and then we just think of it as another unlucky cycle

the problem is, you think you may have had a line but you werent certain and it wasnt visible enough to take a pic of it so it could have been an evap

sorry if that sounds mean and nasty - its just if you think like that, its easier to cope with

:hug:


----------



## Laura2806

Welcome maybee baybee  

We are lovely lol 

Just of out to view another house, got 4 more viewing this week too! Hope we find it soon 

We think I had a chemical my first month off BCP! Onwards and upwards tho.

If no AF by tues I'll be testing then, not looking forward to it tho as I've probably not even OVed but gonna check before going docs! 

Hope you feel better soon pinky and your not suffering for no reason hunni xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

i understand hun and to be truthful i didnt know what a chemical MC ment untill you just told me so it is wrong to call it that. 

My positive test was faint, but like i said before it defo was clear enothe to see it. it was a pinky purle colour and was as thick as the contol line just not as dark. I can still see it now but just couldnt get a picture of it. 

All these syptom's and the way i feel in my self right now is just out the blue, and it's confusing me and making me feel drained. 

I just cant do what you do hun, you've gotta be strong to think like that and i just cant think like that, iv been trying for so long now that you would think i would have ajusted to it a bit better but i just cant seem to. 

I got a friend on my other thread who has been trying to conceive for 4 year's to get her 1st little bundle of joy and she is so chilled out and calm about the whole thing, which make's me feel like a wrongen, because i have a little girl already (im very greatful i got her) and there are women out there like her and you hun that deserve it more then i do.

Just prove's im not strong because im near anothe in tear's writing this to you. :(

So im sending you back all of that lovly sticky magical baby dust that you sent to me. I want this to be your month hun. I would love to see a BFP from you very soon.


Welcome maybee baybee. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

maybee baybee said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope you don't mind me joining you but I am on the dreaded two week wait and you all seem so lovely and supportive to each other.
> Pinky- I ovulated this week, confusing results as my clear blue monitor said Monday but then I got a light pinky bleed on Wednesday and when I did a normal opk I got a positive on wednesday. I had cramps ovulation signs mon to weds but what is weird is they have carried on through to today and my boobs have been horribly sore all week which I never get. Hope I'm not reading too much into it but these are definitely different symptoms for me.
> I have read that cramping from ovulation can be a good sign so maybe our pain is a good thing? :thumbup:

welcome hun
personally i dont trust clear blue anything - ive read so many ladies saying bad things about it

i would say the cramps mon-wed was your body getting ready to ov and you ov on wed like the opk said.

i started getting ov cramps last cycle for the first time, this cramp is slightly different, slightly higher up, hard to explain, all i know is it hurts 

but having said that, anything thats different to past BFN cycles has got to be a good sign eh?



Laura2806 said:


> Welcome maybee baybee
> 
> We are lovely lol
> 
> Just of out to view another house, got 4 more viewing this week too! Hope we find it soon
> 
> We think I had a chemical my first month off BCP! Onwards and upwards tho.
> 
> If no AF by tues I'll be testing then, not looking forward to it tho as I've probably not even OVed but gonna check before going docs!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon pinky and your not suffering for no reason hunni xxx

ooooh laura, i want to hear all about it hunny when you get back - cast my professional eye over it lol

fingers crossed for tuesday :thumbup:



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> i understand hun and to be truthful i didnt know what a chemical MC ment untill you just told me so it is wrong to call it that.
> 
> My positive test was faint, but like i said before it defo was clear enothe to see it. it was a pinky purle colour and was as thick as the contol line just not as dark. I can still see it now but just couldnt get a picture of it.
> 
> All these syptom's and the way i feel in my self right now is just out the blue, and it's confusing me and making me feel drained.
> 
> I just cant do what you do hun, you've gotta be strong to think like that and i just cant think like that, iv been trying for so long now that you would think i would have ajusted to it a bit better but i just cant seem to.
> 
> I got a friend on my other thread who has been trying to conceive for 4 year's to get her 1st little bundle of joy and she is so chilled out and calm about the whole thing, which make's me feel like a wrongen, because i have a little girl already (im very greatful i got her) and there are women out there like her and you hun that deserve it more then i do.
> 
> Just prove's im not strong because im near anothe in tear's writing this to you. :(
> 
> So im sending you back all of that lovly sticky magical baby dust that you sent to me. I want this to be your month hun. I would love to see a BFP from you very soon.
> 
> 
> Welcome maybee baybee. x x x

jess, its not that im strong, well i guess i am, im very independant and rely on no-one but if i try to think about something and put a logic to it, then i can understand it and then cope better with it

no-one deserves a BFP more than anyone else hunnybun, so stop thinking like that - there are pple on here that have been trying for years and years and others that get BFP on their first month

i want us all to get BFPs this month

remember: Think Positive, Be Positive, Pee Positive!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies  didn't make the figures and decs my friend brought them lol
> 
> Amy Grace loves Mr T  this is why I can't wait to make my boy a daddy
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/7e1d5fd3.jpg

Awwwwww how cute is that?! :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Just look at the way he looks at her :')
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/f6eebd51.jpg

I see what you mean...thats a longing look. Hes going to be great dad! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> List for docs so far...
> 
> Been TTC for 12months, but not oving
> Not getting temp rise
> Had surge for 3wks but not actually oving*
> Had 4temp rises but no ov
> Getting depressed
> Had tests for tumour on pituitary glad 2years ago and hormones came up within 3 months of being off BCP went back on bcp for 9months before starting TTC*
> 
> 
> Feel free to add!

You want to also tell them about how youre starting to build the LH surge but not actually following it through. If youre surging that indicates you can and possibly are ovulating.

I say print your charts...its the easiest way for them to see whats going on. Also, youre getting up and down temps but youre not getting any real temp rises showing OV.

Id mention to him the pains youve had. That way they might also give you a scan to see if there could be any cysts or anything around the ovaries (its probably not, but its peace of mind and at this point you want to try and get as much help as poss so that they can get you preggy asap...youve been through enough waiting stress!).

Ill have a think and write more :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> List for docs so far...
> 
> Been TTC for 12months, but not oving
> Not getting temp rise
> Had surge for 3wks but not actually oving*
> Had 4temp rises but no ov
> Getting depressed
> Had tests for tumour on pituitary glad 2years ago and hormones came up within 3 months of being off BCP went back on bcp for 9months before starting TTC*
> 
> 
> Feel free to add!
> 
> take copy of charts with you so that he can see for himself your temps (if need be, download blank bbt charts off the net and put fake temps in for a few months so that he knows youve been serious in ttc
> 
> tell him you have been using OPKs and never got a definate positive - again, fake it for a few months
> 
> tell him you get ov cramps
> 
> tell him your having long cycles and what would he recomend to regulate them - ask if he's heard of Agnus Castus or a similar
> 
> when af comes, are the painful??? if yes, tell him
> 
> do you get any form of cm? if yes, tell him
> 
> if your taking any vits, tell him
> 
> dont just say this is making you depressed, enhance your feelings, exagerate if possible
> 
> the bottom line to tell him - your not ovulating on your own and need to have this confirmed or dealt with - NOWClick to expand...

Yeah...everything pinky said!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Once we've got the house or I'm on maternity I'm gonna look into setting up shop
> 
> I don't know what one of those is?! Xx
> 
> personally i think you should - i know i would buy them!!!!!
> 
> its a cyst that the body forms to feed the egg until it implants and the placenta grows, for some people it can hurtClick to expand...

We all develop them after ovulation :)

When we ovulate, the body grows a cyst over the ovulation site...and that cyst is used to signal the body regarding estrogen and progesterone throuh the next few weeks. It starts off by telling the uterus to begin building the lining once the egg is out. And then it tells the body to increase and peak progesterone.

Half way through the tww, the body knows if the egg has been fertilised or not, and if its implanting. If it hasnt been a successful month, the CL begins to die and breaks down and so progesterone falls rapidly and we get our AF.

However, if the egg has implanted, then the hcg takes over letting the body know now to start OV.

Sometimes after ovulation the CL develops a cyst which is where the fluid continues to fill inside the cyst and therefore causes pain. It drains on its own, but can be painful. Additionally, sometimes we bleed when we pop out the egg and this blood can irritate the bowel thats close by which also cause pain and discomfort.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It's def something I want to do, not sure I have the confidence in myself just yet tho.
> 
> Thanks jess  Aggy (Amy Grace) is gorgeous! Can't get Simon away from her nor her away from him lol
> 
> If no AF before I go the docs I'll do a hcg just to make sure, I don't feel regnant or even feel that I could be.
> 
> Charlotte - would it be worth goin to the docs of the pain persists? I know it's been going on since ov tho, sounds like good signs
> 
> Viewing another house today, my neighbour is an estate agent so has got the keys for us  seeing another tomorrow and 2 on Wednesday, I shall give feedback ;-)

Hope the house viewing goes good!!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww hun i hope your alright and your tummy pain goes away very soon & i know what you mean.
> 
> Look what i found by searching google.. Could explain my positive pregnancy test problem!!!
> 
> Pregnancies with complications and miscarriages have lower-then-expected hCG levels. If your faint test becomes negative several days later, then you possibly had a chemical pregnancy. It's estimated that up to 40% of all pregnancies end in miscarriage. It is only since pregnancy tests became so sensitive that people have realized how often early miscarriages can happen. In the past, these very early losses might not have been noticed at all, and the woman would never have known she had been pregnant.
> 
> or
> 
> A pregnancy hcg test checks for the presence of the pregnancy hormone hCG or human chorionic gonadotropin in your body. A false positive hCG pregnancy test, a positive hCG test when you are not pregnant, rarely happens, but if it happens then it can be seen both with blood and urine tests, though in each case, the causes can be slightly different.
> 
> So im not getting my hope's high this month, look's like i could be out girlie's. :( x x x

Its also bull. If you have a low HCG that does not double, then its indicative of a problem yeah.

But a low HCG that doubles is not.

IVe had this confirmed by specialists at the hospital because i was worried about what my beta hcgs would be.

Its not about the numbers, its about what the numbers are doing.


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> List for docs so far...
> 
> Been TTC for 12months, but not oving
> Not getting temp rise
> Had surge for 3wks but not actually oving*
> Had 4temp rises but no ov
> Getting depressed
> Had tests for tumour on pituitary glad 2years ago and hormones came up within 3 months of being off BCP went back on bcp for 9months before starting TTC*
> 
> 
> Feel free to add!
> 
> take copy of charts with you so that he can see for himself your temps (if need be, download blank bbt charts off the net and put fake temps in for a few months so that he knows youve been serious in ttc
> 
> tell him you have been using OPKs and never got a definate positive - again, fake it for a few months
> 
> tell him you get ov cramps
> 
> tell him your having long cycles and what would he recomend to regulate them - ask if he's heard of Agnus Castus or a similar
> 
> when af comes, are the painful??? if yes, tell him
> 
> do you get any form of cm? if yes, tell him
> 
> if your taking any vits, tell him
> 
> dont just say this is making you depressed, enhance your feelings, exagerate if possible
> 
> the bottom line to tell him - your not ovulating on your own and need to have this confirmed or dealt with - NOWClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah...everything pinky said!Click to expand...

:thumbup:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Once we've got the house or I'm on maternity I'm gonna look into setting up shop
> 
> I don't know what one of those is?! Xx
> 
> personally i think you should - i know i would buy them!!!!!
> 
> its a cyst that the body forms to feed the egg until it implants and the placenta grows, for some people it can hurtClick to expand...
> 
> We all develop them after ovulation :)
> 
> When we ovulate, the body grows a cyst over the ovulation site...and that cyst is used to signal the body regarding estrogen and progesterone throuh the next few weeks. It starts off by telling the uterus to begin building the lining once the egg is out. And then it tells the body to increase and peak progesterone.
> 
> Half way through the tww, the body knows if the egg has been fertilised or not, and if its implanting. If it hasnt been a successful month, the CL begins to die and breaks down and so progesterone falls rapidly and we get our AF.
> 
> However, if the egg has implanted, then the hcg takes over letting the body know now to start OV.
> 
> Sometimes after ovulation the CL develops a cyst which is where the fluid continues to fill inside the cyst and therefore causes pain. It drains on its own, but can be painful. Additionally, sometimes we bleed when we pop out the egg and this blood can irritate the bowel thats close by which also cause pain and discomfort.Click to expand...

guru!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun.

Think positive, be positive and pee postive. x x x


----------



## maybee baybee

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies :) 
Best of luch with your house viewing Laura, we bought our dream family home this summer, it is a fabulous feeling, just desperate for the baby to make it perfect :) 
Roll on a week Wednesday till I can test... X


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww thank's hun.
> 
> Think positive, be positive and pee postive. x x x


:thumbup:




maybee baybee said:


> Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies :)
> Best of luch with your house viewing Laura, we bought our dream family home this summer, it is a fabulous feeling, just desperate for the baby to make it perfect :)
> Roll on a week Wednesday till I can test... X


fingers crossed for you

I get soooooo fed up and pissed off with pple jumping in with questions,getting an answer then disappearing without even a thank you

you;ve been friendly, nice, you;ve read up on recent activities - couldnt ask for more :hug:


----------



## Laura2806

Struggle to keep up with the thread at times lol 

Thanks Sarah, Amy is adorable and the way Simon looks at her breaks my heart seeing how much he wants to be a daddy, makes me want it even more. 

Been thinking a bit about cakes today too, if I could get a supplier of figures to start me off it'd be a good little hobby. 

Bit of market research: what you pay for 24 cupcakes or a cake like Harvey's? 

The house was nice but not big enough and needed lots of work. Got another 4 viewings this week tho  so I'm sure we'll find one soon, I know what you mean tho maybee baybee a little one will make it a home  xx


----------



## sarahuk

I was looking at cakes recently for my moms birthday and they were well expensive! I remember paying six quid for my sisters like 10 years ago...now its ten times that!!

You should defo do it as a sideline.


----------



## Laura2806

Seriously considering it now, I might have a look at getting a sugar craft book and teaching myself or see what courses there is around  

I'll have a look what the going rate is too  might make one for mine and Simons mums for mothers day too xx


----------



## Pinky32

theres a bakers near me that sells cakes and i think their expensive - they were asking for £7 for 5 cupcakes that had red icing and a ickle heart on them for valentines

at the end of the day, you have to remember the basis of them are just sponge, its the decoration that pple pay for

while your house hunting, why not put a few cards in shop windows to bake from home for local people and see how that goes

Look at local bakeries/supermarkets and see what they charge then add more as their home made and made to order etc


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I'm gonna do some googling too, my friends dad was saying its 50p a month for a website! I'm thinking if I can get some cakes made and pics it'll help me too. Hence the mothers day ones. Might do one as a practice too lol 

I wanna go bake now!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

you dont have to jump in with anything major - just start small, bake cakes to order for locals etc then grow from there


----------



## Laura2806

Yh, I'll get some info together first, like where to get good models etc from and how much they cost, get a good contact, then maybe some business cards or something to advertise, there a corner shop 2mins away so I could put some there and the local schools too maybe. Eeeeeeek excited that I'm getting a plan of action together :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

business cards = cheap
card in shop window = cheap
webpage = cheap


----------



## Laura2806

250 business cards for £2.50! Cant go wrong there! Lol gonna have a look at sugar craft books!


----------



## Pinky32

have a look at some books, then search for them on ebay 

also google wholesalers of the decorations


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladie's,

Laura i think that's a great idea hun you should go for it. That cake you made was brilliant, even my little girl would have loved it, and putting thing's on the top like the wayluboo's is a great idea to as it's nice to be able to keep somethink of the cake.

I used to do fahion in college so i was thinking about making my own clothe's, headband's ect for kid's and selling them on. I think making your own little business is a great way to keep you going and take your mind off 2WW when it come's each month. 

Pinky you should look into doing somethink like that aswell hun. You've got a great business mind. Red all your post's to laura. You have got some good idea's. 

hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Cheers pinky :thumbup: 

Jess you should def do something! I plan to make nursery furnishings (bedding etc) when I get that BFP! Can be a lovely little gold mine too if you get it right. 

Pinky's gonna be my business director lol


----------



## Pinky32

you girls make me laugh!

Laura - cakes are a great idea as the basis of them are the same - its the decoration that makes it special and personal - def worth looking into

bedding is great too but more time consuming so less financially beneficial but its something you could add to your website as a sideline

Jess J - clothing is great although harder to make as the clothing has to fit exactly and again time consuming so you might not make enough money out of it

but these ideas are great - any extra money is great and if it comes from doing something you enjoy - even better

i cant do anything handy with my hands - i havent found anything that im good at yet


----------



## Laura2806

I bet the oh would disagree :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:

apparently i have an amazing tongue but lets not go there


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura i think making your own stuff when you have a baby is a great idea and do wish i did it myself. To get load's of fabric does not cost that much if the go to the right place.

Pinky i know what your saying hun but iv made clothe's for myself before and as it's somethink i like, it really aint that hard and doesnt actually take that long. You would think so but as it's kid's and getting pattern's with each size make's it much easier.

My mother in law also has a sewing machine which is great as im a fast sewer on the sewing machine. Making sheet's, bedding, pillow case's that's just the easy thing you could make. I think when i start doing it i'll post some picture's. Me and my mother in law was thing, sofa cushion's, duvet set's, children's sock's, clothe's, headband's, hair band's, and load's more. And it's not just for the money but it's to help other out, as we all know what it's like these day's alot of clothes and ect are sometime's really costy. so I was thinking sell them cheaper then in store price's. :D

Pinky hun there's got to be somethink your good at.
Have a little think about it cause i think doing thing's will take our mind's off of TTC/2WW a little and who know's it could help but then again, apart from pinky who is in her early DPO's well in for a BFP hun, aint me and you (laura) waiting for AF???

Aww girlie's wouldnt it be great if we all got BFP's this month. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky and laura you's are very dirty minded lol. keep that togue in your head lol. And yep that's a good one them hand's may not be good at making thing's but there good at making somethink else lol.


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls sorry i havnt been on here for a while, ive been dealing with af arriving in my own lil way. :( 

Im ok just bit sad that it arrived i felt positive last cycle, however this is now a new cycle and a fresh month to begin baby dancing again!! :) I dont think i can do anything different this cycle but at the end of the day each month the average couple have a 25% chance of conceiving. Im hoping this is my cycle girlies.

Anyway enough about me lots have been going on here, Pinky symptoms sound horrible you poor thing, however they sound positive!!!! :happydance:

Jessica- hows your cycle going? any sign of anything yet? I do hope so!

Laura- That cake business sounds like a very good idea, your cakes certainly looks scrummy, i bet they taste it too. :) They look very professional too. 
Its all word and mouth with that type of business so once you get going youll be sorted!!


----------



## Pinky32

oh i think personalised bedding for a lil one would be fantastic - a great reminder and keepsake

my mum knits fingersless gloves and buys fake fur from ebay etc then sews the fur onto the gloves - so far i have about 8 pairs and she has given my aunty about 50 pairs which she sells and all the money goes to local hospital

my mum is great at knitting!!!

im crap at visualising things, dont have a steady hand, i have an eye for detail but thats it - there is nothing i can do

Im about to go MIA as im putting a load of stuff on ebay to sell - did it just before xmas and made over £300

at this moment i would pay someone to deliver a pint of milk to me as ive not had a cup of tea for hours :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls sorry i havnt been on here for a while, ive been dealing with af arriving in my own lil way. :(
> 
> Im ok just bit sad that it arrived i felt positive last cycle, however this is now a new cycle and a fresh month to begin baby dancing again!! :) I dont think i can do anything different this cycle but at the end of the day each month the average couple have a 25% chance of conceiving. Im hoping this is my cycle girlies.
> 
> Anyway enough about me lots have been going on here, Pinky symptoms sound horrible you poor thing, however they sound positive!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Jessica- hows your cycle going? any sign of anything yet? I do hope so!
> 
> Laura- That cake business sounds like a very good idea, your cakes certainly looks scrummy, i bet they taste it too. :) They look very professional too.
> Its all word and mouth with that type of business so once you get going youll be sorted!!

awwwww katie - im so sorry hunny

you have a good attitude hun :thumbup:

AF is due in 5-6 days for me :cry:


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao pinky I could turn this really dirty and tell you what I was once told but I won't ;-) lmao 

Think I'm waiting for AF lol got no signs at all! Cd36 ATM, which is my average, last cycle was only 28 days tho, putting off testing tho cause I hate getting a bfn, if no AF by tues I'll test so I know what I'm going the docs for lol 

Nice to have you back KT hugs for AF :-( 

Been looking at silicon moulds to make flower decs and stuff, some lovely ones, and gorgeous baby themed ones too!


----------



## Pinky32

tell me
tell me
tell me


----------



## kt1988

Pinky-When you going to test hun?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

KT i tested this morning and got another BFN but im fine FF reckon's AF today but didnt come as im normal due on the 30th but can be 2-4 day's early. I wont lie with all these syptom's i do feel pregnant and think i gained a little weight or might could just be a little bloated. but i couldnt fit in my versace jean's today. But still not getting hope's hign as i never know if my mind is playing trick's on me as it's happened before and ended up 3 week's late on AF because i made my body believe i was pregnant. silly i know. but i just cant get baby and little sister or brother for my daughter out of my head. But i will defo let you all know my update's. Im gonna try and not test untill the 30th now to see if AF arrive's or not. But if i do test i'll let you all know. im just hopeing the reason i got a faint positive and 4 ned's is because of low progesterone which i had when i was pregnant with honey and took me till i was a month pregnant to get a positive which wasnt even a BFP it just about came up on the test. 

Got really sore gum's today. 

Glad to hear you are looking upward's and onward's and looking forward to your new cycle. 

x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Just for pinky ( I once got told I give the best way to be woken up he'd ever known) lmao 

Back to cakes.............

I want to buy loads of silicon moulds!!!!


----------



## kt1988

Oh thanks Jessica. Sounds like you got a good lil plan there, Sore gums is a good sign i hope your preg hun and that youll get your bfp soon!!

Me n my oh were talking to our friends today about a hol in easter, i know it sounds silly but i cant stop thinking about what if im preg, what if were still trying i cant drink etc etc....

The prob is i cant just let life stand still because i bet itll make ttc that little bit longer and put more pressure on us to concieve.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww pinky that's really lovly of your mum to do that. :D Wow already 5-6 day's how long's your cycle's hun? x x x

Laura I wanna see a BFP and if you dont actually know whan your due AF then how do you actually know if you have missed it which you could have. Woow sound's good hun, cant wait to see your result's. x x x

Laura me and pinky wanna know now tell us!!! x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha posted ;-) lol

Because we don't know if I've OVed I don't wanna get my hopes up, bfn's destroy me :happydance: plus I don't have any strip tests, only over the counter ones and me and Sarah worked out they're only 25miu so not the best for early testing


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

kt1988 said:


> Oh thanks Jessica. Sounds like you got a good lil plan there, Sore gums is a good sign i hope your preg hun and that youll get your bfp soon!!
> 
> Me n my oh were talking to our friends today about a hol in easter, i know it sounds silly but i cant stop thinking about what if im preg, what if were still trying i cant drink etc etc....
> 
> The prob is i cant just let life stand still because i bet itll make ttc that little bit longer and put more pressure on us to concieve.

 
Aww thank's hun.

I know what you mean, but a holiday with out drink could do you good hun. They do say your more likly to get pregnany when your not thinking about it so a holiday might take your mind off TTC for a while. But if there looking to get smashed (drunk) then tell OH that your not really on going on holiday right now. and i know what you mean about letting life stand still, i want load's of kid's and wanna get them in before time goe's by. Just be truthful with OH hun. Tell him you wanna stay focused on having a baby before going on holiday with friends. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura i know what you me hun, it take's a chunk out of your heart and you then feel it missing. Well when your ready hun take that test. Keep us posted. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I will do hunni  

Cakes are on my mind ATM lol mothers day ones in particular!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

ooow you could also do some tester easter cup cake's to start of with. Cake thinking addict lol no im joking hun. It's a good thing it's somethink you enjoy doing and i wish you the best of luck with it hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick  I might try making my dad a batman cake too! Get a big pic, a4 size and laminating it then make cake to cut out to the shape. Got me going now lol xx


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Pinky-When you going to test hun?

realistically there is no point testing until 9dpo earliest - my lp is only 10-11 days so i might just wait until af comes



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> KT i tested this morning and got another BFN but im fine FF reckon's AF today but didnt come as im normal due on the 30th but can be 2-4 day's early. I wont lie with all these syptom's i do feel pregnant and think i gained a little weight or might could just be a little bloated. but i couldnt fit in my versace jean's today. But still not getting hope's hign as i never know if my mind is playing trick's on me as it's happened before and ended up 3 week's late on AF because i made my body believe i was pregnant. silly i know. but i just cant get baby and little sister or brother for my daughter out of my head. But i will defo let you all know my update's. Im gonna try and not test untill the 30th now to see if AF arrive's or not. But if i do test i'll let you all know. im just hopeing the reason i got a faint positive and 4 ned's is because of low progesterone which i had when i was pregnant with honey and took me till i was a month pregnant to get a positive which wasnt even a BFP it just about came up on the test.
> 
> Got really sore gum's today.
> 
> Glad to hear you are looking upward's and onward's and looking forward to your new cycle.
> 
> x x x

hate to tell you hun, there isnt 30 days in this month - only 29 cos its a leap year



Laura2806 said:


> Just for pinky ( I once got told I give the best way to be woken up he'd ever known) lmao
> 
> Back to cakes.............
> 
> I want to buy loads of silicon moulds!!!!

Norty girl :thumbup::happydance:

I got told i have the best hands, mouth n tongue lol



kt1988 said:


> Oh thanks Jessica. Sounds like you got a good lil plan there, Sore gums is a good sign i hope your preg hun and that youll get your bfp soon!!
> 
> Me n my oh were talking to our friends today about a hol in easter, i know it sounds silly but i cant stop thinking about what if im preg, what if were still trying i cant drink etc etc....
> 
> The prob is i cant just let life stand still because i bet itll make ttc that little bit longer and put more pressure on us to concieve.

hun, dont let ttc stop you from having a drink, just dont get pissed every night

once you get preggy you will want to stop so why not have the odd one or two now



oh laura - im LOVING the new signature - thank you hunnybunny :bunny:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha you go girl ;-) 

It's alright chick, thought it was about time I added you ;-) 

Absolutely knackered now, definately bed time, night ladies xxx


----------



## Pinky32

night night :bunny:

have a good sleep xx

:hug:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

laura night hun sweet dreams. x x x

Pinky - oh yer lol what a wolly i mean the 1st. x x


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Haha you go girl ;-)
> 
> It's alright chick, thought it was about time I added you ;-)
> 
> Absolutely knackered now, definately bed time, night ladies xxx

Nite nite huni, love the signature :flower:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky I think it's wise not testing till after is due. Def a good idea, thanks for the advice about holiday. I read that it's only a problem if you drink wen it's past possible implantation.


----------



## Pinky32

depends how much you want to drink lol

i only have a short LP of 10-11 days so if im going to wait until at least 9dpo then i might as well just wait fully


----------



## Pinky32

but then again, what i say and what i do are normally completely different lol


----------



## kt1988

What dpo are u now? See how u feel init, sometimes the temptations too unbearable init haha! Would u say I need to do anything differently this month I bn using opk's preseed and pregnacare conception. Oh is taking fertilman too? Would u say jus continue as I did last cycle?


----------



## Pinky32

im 5dpo now - in 42 mins i'll be 6dpo - so more than half way

personally i would say to stay as you are - if you keep changing things each month then your not giving them time to work - and if you add new things then you dont know what worked

im going to do exactly the same next cycle as this one


----------



## Laura2806

Just realised we missed the 2000th post celebration! Lol 

I hate mornings :-( had a really vivid dream about not going to work cause I was too upset over how shit they treat me! Keep having very realistic vivid dreams past 2weeks. 

Bloody freezing again too!


----------



## edgybeautyx

Well i believe i just got IB keeping fingers crossed :O


----------



## Laura2806

FXed x


----------



## Linchen

Hi Ladies!

I'm new here and wanted to join yoU: i am 9dpo and got a bfn today. Fist time I tested early! Wish I hadn't! Has anybody else tested yet? x


----------



## Pinky32

OMG last night i got the tiniest spot of blood when i wiped and now my temps have gone up

poor sarah had to inspect the pic of it!!! :rofl: but it was a bad pic and she couldnt see red but she could tell it wasnt plain pee lol

now i cant stop shaking!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Linchen said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm new here and wanted to join yoU: i am 9dpo and got a bfn today. Fist time I tested early! Wish I hadn't! Has anybody else tested yet? x

Morning linchen
No i havent tested yet as im only 6dpo and i have a short LP so prob wont test until af is due on sat

dont get down about BFN - 9dpo is still very early


----------



## Linchen

thanks Pinky!

Looks like you are on the best way to your bfp! Wish you luck!! 

I am going to wait it ou, AF is due on the 1st so we will see! As for symtptoms, I have nothing, only twinges near my left ovary. CP is high and hard (?!) but it does whatever it wants anyways


----------



## Pinky32

symptoms or no symptoms - both can lead to the same

I had a hard time thru ov as it was painful and ive been in pain ever since with cramps and major backache - for me i try to put a reason/logic behind the symptom so i dont get too excited

lol i gave up checking my cp as it moves about all the time and when i looked at pregnant charts, some were high, medium and low so i have no idea where its supposed to be lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*Changes In The Cervix And Cervical Mucus During Ovulation*

Ovulation is the ideal period of your cycle when your chances of getting pregnant are highest. Your fertile period starts about 4-5 days before ovulation, and ends about 24-48 hours after it. Ovulation is also the period when your body shows certain characteristic physical changes, which are often used to predict ovulation. These physical signs include basal body temperature and cervical mucus changes. The changes in your cervix during ovulation indicate your fertile days. By enabling you to tell where you are in your cycle the changes in cervix can help you predict the time of your ovulation.
The hormonal fluctuations in your body during ovulation are responsible for these changes in the cervix. You are considered most fertile when your cervical mucus becomes clear, slippery, and stretchy just like raw egg whites. You can monitor the changes in your cervix yourself by getting a sample of your cervical secretions (from the outer lips of your external genitalia) and stretch it between 2 of your fingers (the thumb and index finger) to test for the consistency. Examining the changes in your cervical mucus can help you pinpoint your chances of pregnancy.
As your cycle progresses, your cervix will show marked changes and the cervical mucus will increase in volume and changes texture. Right after menstruation your cervix will start getting dry, lumpy and appear closed when touched. At this stage, following menstruation, there will be little or no discharge present. You will feel dryness around your vulva. During this time, you will usually not be able to conceive.
Pre ovulation and during ovulation you may feel your cervix is very high, open and wet. The first cervical discharge that appears is moist or sticky and white or cream in color. In the finger test, the mucus will break easily. You will only be able to pull your fingers about 1 cm apart before it breaks. During this transition time, first the mucus will become cloudy and slightly stretchy during the finger test (this means that it will still break before the fingers are stretched all the way). As time progresses, the mucus will become greater in volume.
Right after ovulation the cervix is returning to the dryer, lower, closed state you noticed after menstruation. During pregnancy the cervix becomes closed and blue in color. The cervical mucus also tends to change during this stage of your cycle. The cervical mucus would begin increasing due to hormonal fluctuation and blood flow to the uterus.
At this stage, cervical mucus is the thinnest, clearest and most abundant during your cycle. The amount of this thin cervical mucus will also steadily increase until you experience your &#8216;cervical mucus peak&#8217;. This occurs on the last day of your cycle where the chance of conception is high. It is closely related to ovulation.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hiya ladie's,

Testing again today and got a BFN couldnt help myself.

When i checked my CM right behind my cervix i can feel a little lump/bowlge which is connected to my cervix, if im not mistaken it's my womb and iv never felt it before it been there for a few day's but i didnt think anythink of it untill now as it feel's bigger. My cervix is really low but when trying to feel behind it, it's as hard as trying to check CM when my cervix is high. 

hope you ladie's are ok?

Welcome linchen. good luck for this month.

Sending load's of sticky magical baby dust to all x x x


----------



## Pinky32

ive read before about cp but whenever i checked it, it wasnt where it was meant to be - its not a reliable means of anything

if you look at the pregnant charts on ff you will see a third of them have low cp, a third have medium cp and the other third high cp when they got preggy so its not reliable

its too unpredictable


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

yer i know what you mean hun.

Your chart look's good hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

well ive only got 4-5 days left of LP so time will tell

im not going to test unless i got some major high temp, im going to leave it till af shows


----------



## Laura2806

I think waiting is best, it stops the bfn blues! Lol 

Your sounding good so far pinky! 

Still no AF for me, had a few pinching pains this morning, don't know what that's all about! 

Glad everyone's ok today xx


----------



## Linchen

Thanks Jessica - 

I agree that cp is no indicator of pregnancy. However isn't it supposed to be low and firm before AF? Well mine's always up before af and so are my hopes :) 

This is our 4th cycle trying, dh is doing a sperm check this week so wish me luck x

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

thank's hun,

Good luck x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Linchen said:


> Thanks Jessica -
> 
> I agree that cp is no indicator of pregnancy. However isn't it supposed to be low and firm before AF? Well mine's always up before af and so are my hopes :)
> 
> This is our 4th cycle trying, dh is doing a sperm check this week so wish me luck x
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!

exactly! it "should" be low for af but when i checked mine last cycle it was high - so i gave up


----------



## Pinky32

i just out shopping and thought i was going to pass out i got so hot and then when i started moaning about being hot, i got a mouthful of sick (nice!)


----------



## kt1988

Wow pinky it looks as though your having some very positive symptoms, fxd!!!! I hope its your cycle!


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun, the little ickle blood i got last night freaked me a bit until sarah pointed out 6dpo

today wasnt nice, i honestly thought i was going to pass out in lidl - my mum just looked at me weirdly all wrapped up in scarf, gloves, thick coat etc


----------



## maybee baybee

Hi ladies, just got in from work and caught up on all the gossip!
Pinky sounds really positive, defo sounds like it could have been implantation bleeding :D I am 5 days DPO today so I will keeping fingers cross for similar signs tomorrow or the day after!
Xx


----------



## maybee baybee

Sorry about your BFN's Linchen and Jess, but it is still early days. Fingers crossed for you too Laura, BFP's all round would be fantastic :happydance:


----------



## Casper72

I feel your pain. Hang in there!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladie's,

sound's good pinky. hope you get that BFP very soon. x x x

I have just finished bathing, drying, talcing, getting P'J's on & putting my little princess a bed. Im feeling so f-ing nakerd it is unreal. I could actually fall asleep sitting here now. 

Hope everyone is ok? x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i was sitting down texting, two hours later i woke up!!!!

im sooooo tired and my tummy is so bloated (well, more than normal lol)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sound good hun, im feeling the same but im also feeling like i could be out this month, im ringing back the doctor's tomorrow and im gonna see if i can get an appointment this week for a blood test for HCG level's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

maybee baybee said:


> Hi ladies, just got in from work and caught up on all the gossip!
> Pinky sounds really positive, defo sounds like it could have been implantation bleeding :D I am 5 days DPO today so I will keeping fingers cross for similar signs tomorrow or the day after!
> Xx

thanks hun

dont panic if you dont get it, most ladies dont get IB and most of those who do dont even notice it as its so small

oooh one day behind me :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Casper72 said:


> I feel your pain. Hang in there!

thanks hun xx



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> sound good hun, im feeling the same but im also feeling like i could be out this month, im ringing back the doctor's tomorrow and im gonna see if i can get an appointment this week for a blood test for HCG level's. x x x

eh???

their not going to do blood works unless you have a + test result ??????????

this is going to sound really mean - but until you get a + result, there is no hcg level


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

na your alright but Hun i already got told by my doc that there gonna give me a blood test because i got a pos then a neg. i just need to get an appointment. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

it dont sound mean hun but my doctor already told me i can have a blood test i just need to get an appointment first.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

...


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

ooo for f-ing sake sorry didnt mean to repeat same post my crappy computer keep's crshing and it didnt show up that the post had been sent.


----------



## Pinky32

bnb is being slow - im having problems loading pages

why didnt doc do bloods when you went last week


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

yer that's what keep's happening to me, and because i didnt get an appointment with doctor last week i did a FMU in a urine pot and took it in, in the morning he did the test i called him back later that day and he said it was neg i said so what do i do know and he said i think it's best for you to do a blood test, book your self an appointment with the nurse, and i'll give her a blood test form to say what it's for. so last week i tryed get get an appointment but they were fully booked so gonna ring them in the morning. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

ok


----------



## Laura2806

All sounds good for you pinky  

As for me..... Docs is on weds so I don't know whether to test tomorrow or wed. I don't want to test at all but seeing as this is getting towards one of my longest cycles I think I should even though I feel fresh out of AF with the very occasional really light cramp. This month feels different, I'm not symptom spotting cause I don't have an to spot :rofl: positivit I'll get a bfn when I test. 

Backs killing today tho but then I have just got back from the gym, need by bed now too!


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hunny

its completely upto you whether you test or not - just as long as your prepared

have you got your list ready for the doc?


----------



## Laura2806

Yh got it in the notes on my phone, will do some charts tomorrow after work too lol 

I feel I should cause I'd feel really stupid if I sat there going on about not oving for them to do a blood test and say I'm pregnant, highly doubt it but I think I'd be happier doing one so at least I know. Got 4 so I'll have a lucky dip tomorrow maybe and hope its a very lucky dip!! Lol but I'm prepared for it to be neg so should be ok. 

Considering bed now, absolutely knackered xx


----------



## Pinky32

yeah i agree - that would be sods law moaning about it and they say to do a test and its a +

i would write the notes down as my doc keeps my notes and puts them in the file and that way you know nothing has been missed


----------



## Laura2806

Ok chick will do thanks :thumbup: off to bed now hunni, night night xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

if you do decide to test tomorrow laura then good luck hun and sending you laod's of sticky magical baby dust. night hun, sweet dream's. x


----------



## Pinky32

night night laura xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky hun cant wait till you test really hope you get a BFP hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know if im going to hunny - im trying to hold out till af comes


----------



## Pinky32

as much as i want it, ive got my realistic head on this cycle

the IB was a great sign, but still doesnt mean its def


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

IB???

Good on ya girl that were im different if iv got the test i'll do it but im defo holding of now atleast untill the 1st of march x x x


----------



## Pinky32

yeah didnt you see i posted it last night?

i went for a pee around this time last night as there was a tiny tiny tiny bit of blood on the tissue - i then peed twice after that and tissue was clear


----------



## Laura2806

Think I might need this one tweaking ladies :rofl: 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-30.jpg

Whiter than the oh's ass! Lol at least I know for def now


----------



## Pinky32

before i even looked at the test - all i saw was your chipped nail varnish lol

:rofl: @tweaking

im sorry hun, but it was a long shot


----------



## Pinky32

last night my tummy and lower back were boiling to touch but the rest of me felt cool to touch and this morning, i have my highest ever ever ever temp!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry to see you got a BFN hun. But like they say it's not over till the red river flow's. x x x

Oooow sound good pinky. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I knew it would be bfn but thought it best to check lol 

Things are looking really good for you tho pinky  

I want this cycle over now so I can start fresh, cd38 is daft.


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies!

I've been MIA forever now! It's a part of my stress free TTC approach this cycle...and...guess what??!!

It's cd16 and I woke up, had a BM, wiped, and had *drum roll please* EWCM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last cycle when I finally O'd my only indication of Oing was BM+wiping=EWCM on tp. Sooooo...it looks like I'm O'ing right on time! Overall, I am not going to get all crazy about it, but I will say that I am excited that I seem to be getting back to normal.

I hope that all is well with you all! I'll check back soon, and then hopefully I'll be in the TWW...and then...BFP!!!!!! 

P.S. We BD'd the day before last...do you think that the swimmers good have survived if I didn't have EWCM until today?


----------



## Laura2806

Eeeek can't wait to view this tomorrow!! 
https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/...ers-in-the-region-of-gbp-115,000-ref-1657830/


----------



## Laura2806

Get :sex:!!!!! Lol well done hunni xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hiya ladie's,

teenah99 - welcome and good luck hun. x x x

little update - I contacted my doctor's surgery this morning to get an appointment for a blood test (HCG level's) which is really booked up so got my nurse to give me a call back and she's leaveing a form down stair's (in doctor's surgery) for me to pick up tomorrow and go to hospital to get it done quicker. So i'll be poping in the hospital on thursday morning and as soon as i get my result's i will update you all on my good/bad news. but hopefully good news. got my finger's crossed so tight. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura2806 said:


> Eeeek can't wait to view this tomorrow!!
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/...ers-in-the-region-of-gbp-115,000-ref-1657830/

 
ooow hun it's lovly. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

teenah - lovely to hear from you hun - yayyyy for EWCM - yes the good sperm can live upto 3-4 for an average environment and a bit longer for great environment so even looking at the worst - yeahhhhh the swimmers have got their swimming caps on, their all limbered up and ready for the starting gun!!!!

Laura - nice!! love the living room with that space next to the garden doors could be an office area (for your cake making business) and a lovely dining table would look fab there - good price too!!!

Jess - glad your going direct to hospital for bloods, better than doc doing it then him sending it there, save the time and go to the hospital yourself - good luck!

AFM - ive just come back from shopping in bromley - got soooooo hot in the 99p store that i thought i was going to pass out so went for a coffee and made my mum sit outside where i had a cold drink and took my coat off - i was sweating like a man!

im assuming its just the progesterone or estrogen (always forget which one), roaring through my body until af comes


----------



## teenah99

Laura, the house is AMAZING! It's sooo cute! It reminds me somewhat of the townhouse that I own in Colorado! 

But I have a question - how much is £115,000 in american dollars?!?

Also, eeeeeeeeee! It's perfect for a baby!


----------



## Pinky32

its around $182,000


----------



## maybee baybee

Wow Laura the house looks lovely, really hope you find it as nice on the viewing as it looks on the pictures :) xx will also keep fingers crossed for you docs appointment too.

Still looking good there pinky :thumbup: My temperature has been really high since ovulation 6 days ago too, I am NEVER hot lol but have had to sleep under a sheet the last week! Still got sore boobs and the odd tummy twinge so just hopeful that they are all good signs. Not going to test till the day of aunt flo though!

Good luck with your blood test Jess, will look forward to your feedback when you. Get your results x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's,

Pinky i know what you mean but my doctor's dont send them to the hospital unless im pregnant but even if i am i still get the result's from my doctor (by calling them) before he send's them off. So your doctor's dont give you the result's first they just send them straight to your local hospital? x x x

Im so hot it is unreal but my skin doent even feel warm lol. My back and under my boobs are sweating really bad. and pinky hun there really good sign's and i hope there leading to a BFP not AF arriving. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds like your all gone get your BFP's this month! 

thanks, can't wait to view it tomorrow  

Backs been killing again today got a few very mild cramps, want this cycle to end now so I get on with things! Docs tomorrow do will be printing charts off tonight, just hope I can convince them to do something :-/


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya hun, 

Any women with no children that have been TTC for longer then 6 month's should be able to get help of there doctor's, if he/she say's to you give it 3/4 more month then dont have it. 

I wish you the best of luck at doctor's tomorrow. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

jess - my docs dont do blood tests - they send everyone to the hospital which id prefer - i then call my doc for the results

laura - im wishing you tons and tons of luck for appt tomorrow - if you have enough charts to show him that you have been trying for at least 6 months - then verbally you say you were ttc for months and months before you starting charting

what you dont want is him fobbing you off with "have to be ttc for 12 months" - have a hissy fit, burst out crying, suck his dick! do whatever you have to do, to get some tests! - get simon to suck his dick if need be lol

ive been looking up these hot flushes and i think its just high level of hormones etc - im not letting myself get too excited about them


----------



## Laura2806

lamo pinky you do make me laugh :) ive done charts from july, gotta use mums laptop to print tho cause we're out of ink! that gives me 5months of chrts, gonna say i came off bcp last feb and hope they dont have anything on my notes about going to them before about it!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky - How long do you have to wait before ringing your GP to get the result's then? x x x


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyyy just heard on the news that under 16 pregnancies is down for first time in 4 years and pregnancies for over 40's is at all time highest woooop wooooop ive got a chance yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

laura - keep talking to him so that he doesnt look at his notes


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Pinky - How long do you have to wait before ringing your GP to get the result's then? x x x

three days


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know hun i got your reply on other thread. i cant believe it. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo FXed for you hunni xx 

Hah I shall do, keep throwing charts at them lol


----------



## Laura2806

Bit nervous about going the docs tomorrow :-/ what if they just dismiss me again and I'm not forceful enough to get them to do anything. 

Got light cramps on my knicker line tonight.


----------



## Pinky32

don t be nervous hun, just go in, sit down, tell him youve been ttc for a year, your not ov, here are your temp charts which show no ov and you want some tests done

then sit back and see what they say

they will either say fine lets book some tests or they will try to say about giving it time, you just put your foot down and say no, you have proof your not ov and you want to know why

i wish i lived nearer hunny, id come with you

when your as old as me you only have to be ttc for 6 months but sadly your young so its 12 - but demand tests, its your human right as a woman to know whats going on in your body

oooooh do you think their af cramps


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks for the advice chick  aww bless ya, this time of the day is not good tho! I'll sleep well tonight! It's gonna be a long day but hopefully with some good results! 

Not sure cause they're very very weak and not all the way across more just about 4" in the middle. AF is normally all the way across for me and into my back and legs. 

I'm kinda hoping they do find a reason so I can get something done and they don't just say hormones etc are fine and there's nothing that can be done. 

Didn't sleep too well last night so would you adjust my temp pretty please? Woke up at 5:18 but didn't temp, went back to sleep and temped at 5:40 normally I temp at 6:30. 

I'll let you know how it goes ASAP xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Not impressed just got to docs to find out its tomorrow!!!!!!!!! I rung on Monday and was told today! Got myself all fired up too!!


----------



## Pinky32

what!!!!!! No!!!!! i bet the silly cow receptionist looked at wed but booked it in for thurs grrrrrrrr

ive adjusted your temp - its 36.36

would be sods law if the cramps are ov cramps :rofl: (sorry)

I understand your concern, they wont say that, there is obviously something not quite right as your not ov'ing so even if everything else is fine, they need to look into that, that on its own is quite easy, they will give you clomid.

Really, it doesnt seem to matter what the cause is, the medicine today, there is something that you can take or be done to rectify/help

Apart from anything although 39 days isnt abnormal and nothing to be concerned about, it should be around 25-32 days, so that alone should be telling them some investigating needs to be done


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladie's.

Sorry to hear doctor's messed up your appointment laura. Good luck for tomorrow. x x x

Any different sympyom's today pinky hun? x x x

I did a test late last night after struggling to hold me wee for hour's and it's had a very very very faint line hard to see, so i thought i would test again this morning and i was the same as last night. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

no symptoms yet jess apart from major backache - yesterdays temp was the highest ive ever had but this mornings!!!! wow!!!!!! i couldnt believe it!!!

jess - can you take a pic of the test?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

wow your temp's are really high. good luck hun. x x x

Na I tryed but it was so faint it would come up, it was really really faint compared to the one i got at DPO8 and i could even get a pic of that. But im testing again tomorrow defo. Off to my mother in law's in a bit and taking honey toddler world. So i'll speak to you later. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

this is going to sound mean and nasty but you know i dont mean it in that way

the test at 8dpo was too faint to pic and you didnt get any more lines so i think that was a false positive or an evap, 9 days later your getting another faint line, fainter than before

i cant help thinking that if you were pregnant your hcg level would have increased over 9 days to the point that the line would be glaring at you

of course id love to be wrong and i would be thrilled if you were preggy but at 17DPO i would have expected the line to be strong enough to take a pic of


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Seriously considering it now, I might have a look at getting a sugar craft book and teaching myself or see what courses there is around
> 
> I'll have a look what the going rate is too  might make one for mine and Simons mums for mothers day too xx

You should...you clearly have a wonderful talent and are wasted on your current job!!

HAI ladies! Sorry ive been so afk lately but ive been plagued by illness. Am back now to stalkage!!

Expect lots of spam as I catch up  x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh, I'll get some info together first, like where to get good models etc from and how much they cost, get a good contact, then maybe some business cards or something to advertise, there a corner shop 2mins away so I could put some there and the local schools too maybe. Eeeeeeek excited that I'm getting a plan of action together :happydance:

Thats great to see chick that youve found some passion for it!! YAY!!! Its a great idea honey, and is just the starting of your shop thats coming!

BTW...good luck at the docs!! xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls sorry i havnt been on here for a while, ive been dealing with af arriving in my own lil way. :(
> 
> Im ok just bit sad that it arrived i felt positive last cycle, however this is now a new cycle and a fresh month to begin baby dancing again!! :) I dont think i can do anything different this cycle but at the end of the day each month the average couple have a 25% chance of conceiving. Im hoping this is my cycle girlies.
> 
> Anyway enough about me lots have been going on here, Pinky symptoms sound horrible you poor thing, however they sound positive!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Jessica- hows your cycle going? any sign of anything yet? I do hope so!
> 
> Laura- That cake business sounds like a very good idea, your cakes certainly looks scrummy, i bet they taste it too. :) They look very professional too.
> Its all word and mouth with that type of business so once you get going youll be sorted!!

Biug hugs on AF honey. Yeah we have only a 25% chance each cycle so...we will fall within that 25% in no time im sure! Just have to keep a positive outlook with our eyes on the prize! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lmao pinky I could turn this really dirty and tell you what I was once told but I won't ;-) lmao
> 
> Think I'm waiting for AF lol got no signs at all! Cd36 ATM, which is my average, last cycle was only 28 days tho, putting off testing tho cause I hate getting a bfn, if no AF by tues I'll test so I know what I'm going the docs for lol
> 
> Nice to have you back KT hugs for AF :-(
> 
> Been looking at silicon moulds to make flower decs and stuff, some lovely ones, and gorgeous baby themed ones too!

I LOVE silicone moulds! I use them for cakes and want to get some cupcake ones! xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> KT i tested this morning and got another BFN but im fine FF reckon's AF today but didnt come as im normal due on the 30th but can be 2-4 day's early. I wont lie with all these syptom's i do feel pregnant and think i gained a little weight or might could just be a little bloated. but i couldnt fit in my versace jean's today. But still not getting hope's hign as i never know if my mind is playing trick's on me as it's happened before and ended up 3 week's late on AF because i made my body believe i was pregnant. silly i know. but i just cant get baby and little sister or brother for my daughter out of my head. But i will defo let you all know my update's. Im gonna try and not test untill the 30th now to see if AF arrive's or not. But if i do test i'll let you all know. im just hopeing the reason i got a faint positive and 4 ned's is because of low progesterone which i had when i was pregnant with honey and took me till i was a month pregnant to get a positive which wasnt even a BFP it just about came up on the test.
> 
> Got really sore gum's today.
> 
> Glad to hear you are looking upward's and onward's and looking forward to your new cycle.
> 
> x x x

Hey chick,

I dont mean this to sound blunt but after stalking your chart, I think its more likely that what you thought might have been a positive at 8dpo was most likely an evap. At the stage youre at now, there would be no logical reason as to why you wouldnt have gotten a second bfp if that first one was indeed a bfp. Considering hcg doubles every 48 hours theres no way you wouldnt be over the minumum threshold for a positive test. Additionally, if youd had hcg in your system to trigger a line on a test, progesterone doesnt really come into play since the body is signalled to not have AF because of the presence of HCG. Once the hgc fell, it would have triggered af, so I dont believe youve had a chemical as you would have had af by now.

Your temps have also been laying very low. I do think you have a progesterone problem though possibly since the temps really are low lying, enough to make me ask the doctor for a cd21 progesterone test.


Having low progesterone means implantation doesnt occur, so Id make an appointment wth the doc if I were you and ask for the testing. Not sure whats going on with you this cycle honey, but Im not convinced that its pregnancy related and think you need some hormone checking

:hugs:

x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh thanks Jessica. Sounds like you got a good lil plan there, Sore gums is a good sign i hope your preg hun and that youll get your bfp soon!!
> 
> Me n my oh were talking to our friends today about a hol in easter, i know it sounds silly but i cant stop thinking about what if im preg, what if were still trying i cant drink etc etc....
> 
> The prob is i cant just let life stand still because i bet itll make ttc that little bit longer and put more pressure on us to concieve.
> 
> 
> Aww thank's hun.
> 
> I know what you mean, but a holiday with out drink could do you good hun. They do say your more likly to get pregnany when your not thinking about it so a holiday might take your mind off TTC for a while. But if there looking to get smashed (drunk) then tell OH that your not really on going on holiday right now. and i know what you mean about letting life stand still, i want load's of kid's and wanna get them in before time goe's by. Just be truthful with OH hun. Tell him you wanna stay focused on having a baby before going on holiday with friends. x x xClick to expand...

They say drink till its pink :D

No but...even if you caught the egg, at first the egg takes what it needs from the yolk sac so youd be ok to have a drink and enjoy yourself. YOu deserve it! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> OMG last night i got the tiniest spot of blood when i wiped and now my temps have gone up
> 
> poor sarah had to inspect the pic of it!!! :rofl: but it was a bad pic and she couldnt see red but she could tell it wasnt plain pee lol
> 
> now i cant stop shaking!!!!!

The things I do for Pinky.....!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> *Changes In The Cervix And Cervical Mucus During Ovulation*
> 
> Ovulation is the ideal period of your cycle when your chances of getting pregnant are highest. Your fertile period starts about 4-5 days before ovulation, and ends about 24-48 hours after it. Ovulation is also the period when your body shows certain characteristic physical changes, which are often used to predict ovulation. These physical signs include basal body temperature and cervical mucus changes. The changes in your cervix during ovulation indicate your fertile days. By enabling you to tell where you are in your cycle the changes in cervix can help you predict the time of your ovulation.
> The hormonal fluctuations in your body during ovulation are responsible for these changes in the cervix. You are considered most fertile when your cervical mucus becomes clear, slippery, and stretchy just like raw egg whites. You can monitor the changes in your cervix yourself by getting a sample of your cervical secretions (from the outer lips of your external genitalia) and stretch it between 2 of your fingers (the thumb and index finger) to test for the consistency. Examining the changes in your cervical mucus can help you pinpoint your chances of pregnancy.
> As your cycle progresses, your cervix will show marked changes and the cervical mucus will increase in volume and changes texture. Right after menstruation your cervix will start getting dry, lumpy and appear closed when touched. At this stage, following menstruation, there will be little or no discharge present. You will feel dryness around your vulva. During this time, you will usually not be able to conceive.
> Pre ovulation and during ovulation you may feel your cervix is very high, open and wet. The first cervical discharge that appears is moist or sticky and white or cream in color. In the finger test, the mucus will break easily. You will only be able to pull your fingers about 1 cm apart before it breaks. During this transition time, first the mucus will become cloudy and slightly stretchy during the finger test (this means that it will still break before the fingers are stretched all the way). As time progresses, the mucus will become greater in volume.
> Right after ovulation the cervix is returning to the dryer, lower, closed state you noticed after menstruation. During pregnancy the cervix becomes closed and blue in color. The cervical mucus also tends to change during this stage of your cycle. The cervical mucus would begin increasing due to hormonal fluctuation and blood flow to the uterus.
> At this stage, cervical mucus is the thinnest, clearest and most abundant during your cycle. The amount of this thin cervical mucus will also steadily increase until you experience your cervical mucus peak. This occurs on the last day of your cycle where the chance of conception is high. It is closely related to ovulation.

My doc said that CP is no indicator of anything..as it does what it wants. He said to only use it for ovulation but post ov it can go high, medium or low and not follow the same routine every month!

I say ignore CP after OV :)


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OMG last night i got the tiniest spot of blood when i wiped and now my temps have gone up
> 
> poor sarah had to inspect the pic of it!!! :rofl: but it was a bad pic and she couldnt see red but she could tell it wasnt plain pee lol
> 
> now i cant stop shaking!!!!!
> 
> The things I do for Pinky.....!Click to expand...

:rofl:

that pic was nothing compared to some of the pics ive asked you to look at


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> hiya ladie's,
> 
> Testing again today and got a BFN couldnt help myself.
> 
> When i checked my CM right behind my cervix i can feel a little lump/bowlge which is connected to my cervix, if im not mistaken it's my womb and iv never felt it before it been there for a few day's but i didnt think anythink of it untill now as it feel's bigger. My cervix is really low but when trying to feel behind it, it's as hard as trying to check CM when my cervix is high.
> 
> hope you ladie's are ok?
> 
> Welcome linchen. good luck for this month.
> 
> Sending load's of sticky magical baby dust to all x x x

Behind the cervix is the neck of the uterus. I dont think you can poke your actual womb chick :D x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> I've been mia forever now! It's a part of my stress free ttc approach this cycle...and...guess what??!!
> 
> It's cd16 and i woke up, had a bm, wiped, and had *drum roll please* ewcm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last cycle when i finally o'd my only indication of oing was bm+wiping=ewcm on tp. Sooooo...it looks like i'm o'ing right on time! Overall, i am not going to get all crazy about it, but i will say that i am excited that i seem to be getting back to normal.
> 
> I hope that all is well with you all! I'll check back soon, and then hopefully i'll be in the tww...and then...bfp!!!!!!
> 
> P.s. We bd'd the day before last...do you think that the swimmers good have survived if i didn't have ewcm until today?

oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hiya hun,
> 
> Any women with no children that have been TTC for longer then 6 month's should be able to get help of there doctor's, if he/she say's to you give it 3/4 more month then dont have it.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck at doctor's tomorrow. x x x

Anyone under the age of 35 is looking at a min of 1 year before any investigation :) Dont forgt that the average woman needs 12 to 18 months for a bfp!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> this is going to sound mean and nasty but you know i dont mean it in that way
> 
> the test at 8dpo was too faint to pic and you didnt get any more lines so i think that was a false positive or an evap, 9 days later your getting another faint line, fainter than before
> 
> i cant help thinking that if you were pregnant your hcg level would have increased over 9 days to the point that the line would be glaring at you
> 
> of course id love to be wrong and i would be thrilled if you were preggy but at 17DPO i would have expected the line to be strong enough to take a pic of

Hate to say it but I agree. Theres no way a positive at 8dpo would be darker than a positive at 17dpo. I think its more likely to be evaps. Dont hate me, just being honest!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> OMG last night i got the tiniest spot of blood when i wiped and now my temps have gone up
> 
> poor sarah had to inspect the pic of it!!! :rofl: but it was a bad pic and she couldnt see red but she could tell it wasnt plain pee lol
> 
> now i cant stop shaking!!!!!
> 
> The things I do for Pinky.....!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> that pic was nothing compared to some of the pics ive asked you to look atClick to expand...

true that! haha


----------



## Laura2806

Was annoyed but more at the fact I'm shattered now! Lol but the excitement of young hrs viewing is shining through ) got a good feeling about this one! 

Glad your back, I was thinking about you this morning


----------



## sarahuk

Im guttered your appointment was on the wrong day!! Was so excited to come here and see how youd gotten on!! :(

YAY for viewings! I cant wait for you to get your house sorted. I think its going to change a lot for you and I bet being all chilled out with your own place is going to really regulate those cycles.

Did you decide on cakes for mothers day? I want to have a go at one for mine but im a novice with that kinda thing!

x


----------



## Pinky32

i just ordered this mug for my mum with a pic of our lovely old doggy on it
 



Attached Files:







mothers day.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura2806

Me too lol 

I can wait neither hun, the sooner the better, we can get a mortgage in about 3weeks!!!! Soooooo excited )))

I got a few pics, think I'll go for spring flower designs, need some moulds tho and to do it without my mum knowing lol 

Awww pinky that's lovely


----------



## teenah99

Pinky32 said:


> jess - my docs dont do blood tests - they send everyone to the hospital which id prefer - i then call my doc for the results
> 
> laura - im wishing you tons and tons of luck for appt tomorrow - if you have enough charts to show him that you have been trying for at least 6 months - then verbally you say you were ttc for months and months before you starting charting
> 
> what you dont want is him fobbing you off with "have to be ttc for 12 months" - have a hissy fit, burst out crying, suck his dick! do whatever you have to do, to get some tests! - get simon to suck his dick if need be lol
> 
> ive been looking up these hot flushes and i think its just high level of hormones etc - im not letting myself get too excited about them

Pinky! You are too fucking funny!


----------



## Pinky32

im the :fool: of the room


----------



## teenah99

Laura - I was super revved up about your appt today! Grrrrrr! :cry:

Status update: Woke up in the middle of the night with a pain that screamed OVULATION on my right side, but I was so groggy I went back to sleep and dreamed about the continued ache that I was feeling. Wiped again after BM (tmi GROSS) and I had more EWCM!!!! Yay! DH promised that we could BD tonight...DOUBLE YAY! I'm not going to stress as I said, but I do certainly want my baby asap! My little sister found out that she is having a baby boy...she sends me ultrasound pics every time she gets them...my OLDER sister is approaching 9 weeks, and will have her first ultrasound soon...I hope that it will be my turn next...

Kisses!


----------



## Laura2806

:happydance: go you hunni, it will be your turn next, I know it! Xx

Got the apr tomorrow do I shall update ASAP


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i just ordered this mug for my mum with a pic of our lovely old doggy on it

awww thats sweet idea chick!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Laura - I was super revved up about your appt today! Grrrrrr! :cry:
> 
> Status update: Woke up in the middle of the night with a pain that screamed OVULATION on my right side, but I was so groggy I went back to sleep and dreamed about the continued ache that I was feeling. Wiped again after BM (tmi GROSS) and I had more EWCM!!!! Yay! DH promised that we could BD tonight...DOUBLE YAY! I'm not going to stress as I said, but I do certainly want my baby asap! My little sister found out that she is having a baby boy...she sends me ultrasound pics every time she gets them...my OLDER sister is approaching 9 weeks, and will have her first ultrasound soon...I hope that it will be my turn next...
> 
> Kisses!

Its definitely your turn! Sounds like your body is now doing all the things its supposed to when its supposed too..your bfp is just around the corner! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> :happydance: go you hunni, it will be your turn next, I know it! Xx
> 
> Got the apr tomorrow do I shall update ASAP

cant wait for the update!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky32 said:


> this is going to sound mean and nasty but you know i dont mean it in that way
> 
> the test at 8dpo was too faint to pic and you didnt get any more lines so i think that was a false positive or an evap, 9 days later your getting another faint line, fainter than before
> 
> i cant help thinking that if you were pregnant your hcg level would have increased over 9 days to the point that the line would be glaring at you
> 
> of course id love to be wrong and i would be thrilled if you were preggy but at 17DPO i would have expected the line to be strong enough to take a pic of

 
I know what you mean hun but if i am pregnant i could take after my last pregnancy and have really low HCG level's. Like i said before didnt get a just about positive with honey untill i was a month gone. But i am not getting my hope's high. Just waiting to see what happen's. x


----------



## Pinky32

awww hun, glad you knew i wasnt being mean

but i truly hope you are :thumbup:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your alright hun.

Well Had quite a fun day today took honey toddler world then took her swimming. After toddler world i was sweating like a man so needed the swim. 

Had lot's of leaking creamy CM today (sorry if TMI) & still no AF. picked up blood test form today so of to the hospital tomorrow. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Just back from the gym, absolutely knackered! Lol saw 2 lovely house tonight too, I shall post links later


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your alright hun.
> 
> Well Had quite a fun day today took honey toddler world then took her swimming. After toddler world i was sweating like a man so needed the swim.
> 
> Had lot's of leaking creamy CM today (sorry if TMI) & still no AF. picked up blood test form today so of to the hospital tomorrow. x x x

I read on ff that any form of cm in post ov doesnt have any meaning - some are dry as a bone and some get it, it doesnt mean much, just a high level of estrogen in body which makes it

AF due on 1st isnt it?



Laura2806 said:


> Just back from the gym, absolutely knackered! Lol saw 2 lovely house tonight too, I shall post links later

oooh cant wait to see the links :thumbup:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yer i think you told me that before hun but thank's any way. 

AF was due from 26th of feb to 1st of march. but AF should have arrived by now. never ever come on, on the 32nd cycle day day(which this month would be DPO18 tomorrow.) With no doupt it's alway's 2 - 4 day's early. So really and truelly my cycle's are 28 - 30 day's. Not 32. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Here's the first one, very nice, lots of room for babies and lizzies but small garden which needs work doing to it, also lots of little bits need doing. 
https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1657830

And this is the second, needs decorating top to tie but bigger property and stunning views, hopefully going back on sat to see it in the day as we couldn't see the garden and views, even tho we know the views are good lol
https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1646016
We want to put an offer in on the second but need to speak to the FA first


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Here's the first one, very nice, lots of room for babies and lizzies but small garden which needs work doing to it, also lots of little bits need doing.
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1657830
> 
> And this is the second, needs decorating top to tie but bigger property and stunning views, hopefully going back on sat to see it in the day as we couldn't see the garden and views, even tho we know the views are good lol
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1646016
> We want to put an offer in on the second but need to speak to the FA first

my personal choice is number 2 - for a start i prefer the outside of the house - the first looks cheaper and more "council"

the house is livable so you could move in and do the works slowly over a period of time when tou have the money but at least you can put your stamp on it and make it more yours

the view of the field is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

That's what we want to do  

Hopefully see it again at the weekend. Gonna go to bed now ladies do I'll catch up in the morning and post after going the docs! Night ladies xx


----------



## Pinky32

good luck with doc xxxx
night night x


----------



## teenah99

Laura2806 said:


> Here's the first one, very nice, lots of room for babies and lizzies but small garden which needs work doing to it, also lots of little bits need doing.
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1657830
> 
> And this is the second, needs decorating top to tie but bigger property and stunning views, hopefully going back on sat to see it in the day as we couldn't see the garden and views, even tho we know the views are good lol
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1646016
> We want to put an offer in on the second but need to speak to the FA first

I really like them both---the second one looks great from the outside, and has potential on the inside, I just hate the wallpaper and current furniture, it's too large for the room sizes. The wood floors are nice though...I do love the view of the field with the fence! but i HATE that metal bar from the front door...Hmmm...also, does the second one have a garage?


----------



## Pinky32

id say because of the slope, it had been put in for someone with walking difficulties but could easily be removed and a little border fence put on the edge of the slope

lol you make me laugh - hate the furniture and wallpaper :rofl:

its chain free which is a massive bonus


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura hun i think there both lovly, and what ever one you go for will make a lovly home for you and your OH, and will be a great home for when you have a little bundle of joy. Night night hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Yer i think you told me that before hun but thank's any way.
> 
> AF was due from 26th of feb to 1st of march. but AF should have arrived by now. never ever come on, on the 32nd cycle day day(which this month would be DPO18 tomorrow.) With no doupt it's alway's 2 - 4 day's early. So really and truelly my cycle's are 28 - 30 day's. Not 32. x x x

its quite common to have one longer or shorter cycle than normal every now and again


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, it was an elderly gentlemans house who had poor health and went into a home then passed away, they only scattered the ashes Tuesday and it was already in the market which says to me that they have very quick solicitors or were already the homeowners. It needs decorating top to toe but we like that about it, can't wait to go back and view it in the daylight  just wish we could put an offer in on it now :-( 

I shall update after the docs! Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Result!!!!! 

Feel bad for lying about the whole 12months instead of 9 but it got results!! I've got to have a day21 test, FXed cd1 will be very very soon! And Simons gotta call to get a phone apt to arrange a semen test ) very happy lady to know we're getting tests done  xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies, it was an elderly gentlemans house who had poor health and went into a home then passed away, they only scattered the ashes Tuesday and it was already in the market which says to me that they have very quick solicitors or were already the homeowners. It needs decorating top to toe but we like that about it, can't wait to go back and view it in the daylight  just wish we could put an offer in on it now :-(
> 
> I shall update after the docs! Xx

the solicitor prob needs to sell it or probate - this means they need a quick sale to cover funeral costs or payout to family etc



Laura2806 said:


> Result!!!!!
> 
> Feel bad for lying about the whole 12months instead of 9 but it got results!! I've got to have a day21 test, FXed cd1 will be very very soon! And Simons gotta call to get a phone apt to arrange a semen test ) very happy lady to know we're getting tests done  xxx

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy thats fucking fantastic !!!! :happydance:

im so happy for you hun - brilliant news!

if you had been lying about 9-10 months thats one thing, but you fibbed about 3 months - and it got you the result you needed

so proud of you and simon - fab!!!!

now we just need af to come!
COME ON AF
COME ON AF
COME ON AF


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura that's great new's hun, glad to hear it. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, I'm over the moon today )))

Worked out that I need AF to come between the 3rd & 6th march so that cd21 falls on a day in off work lol then I don't have to get time off etc lol


----------



## Pinky32

we'll all pray hard


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks  

Absolutely gutted! There's been an offer made on Gorsey bank (the house we love) this morning :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

so? match it or beat the offer


----------



## Laura2806

Don't know why it is and we can't get a mortgage unless Simon gets a letter from his employer saying he's permanent cause he's still on agency ATM. If we can get a letter we will, had a huge sinking feeling when they told me :-( 

Whatever will be will be.....


----------



## Pinky32

maybe your better off not looking at any more props until you have that letter otherwise this will happen again

im sorry hun


----------



## Number3forme

Hey Pinky
I've not been on BnB that much recently, we are taking a break from ttc until later this year when my position at work will be clearer but i do dip in and out every now and again when I need a fix....anyway just saw your name on a post and had a peep at your chart and wow, you are doing fab this month..
Have a good reason to stalk now to wait for your BFP : )
Good luck, fxd for you!
xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky did you test today hun? x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Here's the first one, very nice, lots of room for babies and lizzies but small garden which needs work doing to it, also lots of little bits need doing.
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1657830
> 
> And this is the second, needs decorating top to tie but bigger property and stunning views, hopefully going back on sat to see it in the day as we couldn't see the garden and views, even tho we know the views are good lol
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1646016
> We want to put an offer in on the second but need to speak to the FA first
> 
> my personal choice is number 2 - for a start i prefer the outside of the house - the first looks cheaper and more "council"
> 
> the house is livable so you could move in and do the works slowly over a period of time when tou have the money but at least you can put your stamp on it and make it more yours
> 
> the view of the field is lovely :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree. The first one looks more roomy on the inside, but I think the second one is wonderful and just needs modernising on the inside. The view is lovely and its a good looking place for the pets too...and for kiddies! I hope you get it!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Result!!!!!
> 
> Feel bad for lying about the whole 12months instead of 9 but it got results!! I've got to have a day21 test, FXed cd1 will be very very soon! And Simons gotta call to get a phone apt to arrange a semen test ) very happy lady to know we're getting tests done  xxx

YAY!!!!! Thats FANTASTIC news chick!!!! See...you needed those tests doing anyway imo no matter how long youd been going at it. If youre not ovulating and need clomid then you need to know now not a year in!

So proud of you chick and happy you are getting some analysis done! Bet you feel better now eh? :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Jesus pinky could your chart be any prettier? :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh we were advised to start looking so that as soon as we can get a mortgage we can put an offer in, only got about 3 weeks to wait anyway xx


----------



## Pinky32

Number3forme said:


> Hey Pinky
> I've not been on BnB that much recently, we are taking a break from ttc until later this year when my position at work will be clearer but i do dip in and out every now and again when I need a fix....anyway just saw your name on a post and had a peep at your chart and wow, you are doing fab this month..
> Have a good reason to stalk now to wait for your BFP : )
> Good luck, fxd for you!
> xxx

Hey Number3 - how you doing hun, not spoken to you in agesssssss (this lady is the person who told me to get a BBT term and how to temp)
Awww thanks hun, stalk away - i should (fingers crossed) know in a few days as af is due sat.
xx



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Pinky did you test today hun? x x x

yes BFN :cry:



sarahuk said:


> Jesus pinky could your chart be any prettier? :D x

:blush::winkwink::haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh we were advised to start looking so that as soon as we can get a mortgage we can put an offer in, only got about 3 weeks to wait anyway xx

three weeks not too long! I hope that Simon gets his letter soon though from his employer. Its good that youre getting to do lots of viewings though..means you wont be one of those people that settle on the first one they see!


----------



## Laura2806

Nah we've waited 7 weeks so far lol be nice if we could get it by the end of next week! Thing is the people who have put an offer in might have a chain that could fall through for pull out so all is not lost until they exchange! 

I'm so tired today, could have slept at my desk! My heads killing too and we're off round the in laws tonight for dinner so probably won't be home till gone 10 :-(


----------



## Laura2806

So Simon can't get a letter. Don't know that to do now, feel like we've just wasted a fucking month of weekends looking at houses we don't like and the one we like we can't do anything about. Seriously fucked off now. What's the point!


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, I have useless internet connection at the moment, i only get it whilst at home using wifi, sorry i have not been on here for a couple of days ive been up inlaws and parents house and therefore no wifi!! 

Hows everybody these days then i notice weve had no BFP's but then again no af so cummon girlies let us have atleast one this cycle!!!


----------



## Laura2806

I want AF now chick :-(


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> So Simon can't get a letter. Don't know that to do now, feel like we've just wasted a fucking month of weekends looking at houses we don't like and the one we like we can't do anything about. Seriously fucked off now. What's the point!

why cant he get the letter?



kt1988 said:


> Hi girls, I have useless internet connection at the moment, i only get it whilst at home using wifi, sorry i have not been on here for a couple of days ive been up inlaws and parents house and therefore no wifi!!
> 
> Hows everybody these days then i notice weve had no BFP's but then again no af so cummon girlies let us have atleast one this cycle!!!

im working on it as fast as i can

god! the pressure haha


----------



## kt1988

Your Temps are really impressive hun, thats very high! Do you feel different this cycle?


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Your Temps are really impressive hun, thats very high! Do you feel different this cycle?

oh yes

my tummy and lower backare burning to touch
i couldnt stop eating vegetables yesterday but today the though of food doesnt interest me
i keep getting hot flashes - even now window is wide open - heating not been on for a week
i got a mouthful of sick the other day when out shopping
i feel "weird" today - cant explain why, just weird
i keep getting major headaches

af is due on sat so im going to wait until then


----------



## Laura2806

They said they won't it until he's got a contract with (defeats the object then!!!) incase anything happens between now and then and they have promised him a job that isn't there. So fucked off, I want to cancel the viewings and never speak to another estate agent again (apart from you pinky!) leave it to him and he can do it all! I'm fed up of doing everything and getting nowhere at all. Feel like we've wasted the past month.


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> They said they won't it until he's got a contract with (defeats the object then!!!) incase anything happens between now and then and they have promised him a job that isn't there. So fucked off, I want to cancel the viewings and never speak to another estate agent again (apart from you pinky!) leave it to him and he can do it all! I'm fed up of doing everything and getting nowhere at all. Feel like we've wasted the past month.

have they said when they will give him a contract?


----------



## kt1988

Wow pinky thats brilliant, i hope you are pregnant!!! How exciting!:thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Should be in 3weeks but they've not said anything yet


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun

hopefully we'll know this weekend

eeeek!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Should be in 3weeks but they've not said anything yet

would they put in writing how long hes been working there and that hes due to go on contract in the very near future?


----------



## Laura2806

Don't think so, they won't do anything incase it backfires


----------



## Pinky32

couldnt they have told you this weeks ago

can you not get the mortgage without it?


----------



## Laura2806

Simons only just asked, despite me asking him to ask weeks ago! 

I could but for about £20,000, they won't give us a joint mortgage until they know he's employed, asked the FA and he said until we have a contract and or letter we won't get a mortgage


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> So Simon can't get a letter. Don't know that to do now, feel like we've just wasted a fucking month of weekends looking at houses we don't like and the one we like we can't do anything about. Seriously fucked off now. What's the point!

Is he definitely going to get taken on in three weeks? All I can suggest is that you let the next three weeks pass and get the letter then. Or if the company is fucking him about, maybe look for something elsewhere in the meantime?

I know its stressful...but...youre buying a house that youre hopefully going to love and so live in for the rest of your lives together...three weeks is but a short time my honey bunny!

End result my love...think of that. So much better. xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Awww sorry to hear that pinky hun, i asked cause i had a look at your chart this mrning and it's looking great. Temp's getting higher and higher good sign. then see the test - .... But dont worry hun you got a really short cycle so 2 day's and hopefully no AF, Then start testing. :D good luck hun im getting excited for ya. woooop wooooop lol. Hope that BFP come's this month hun.

Well still no AF for me, had a little light pink spotting earlier but no period as I start quite heavy, With really bad stomach cramp's but got no cramp's at all. Just load's of symptom's. Had really bad heart burn all day. I just hope AF dont arrive and a BFP come's on tuesday. But not getting hope's to high as i never know what's coming. 

Hope you girlie's are all ok? x x x

Sending you load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x


----------



## teenah99

Update: cd 18 a bit of EWCM on TP after BMs. Last night was a bust...no BDing...DH's a jerk...:shrug: Huge fight...slept in seperate rooms...ugh. I swear he hates to BD...it's been an issue for over 1 1/2 years...ugh


----------



## Laura2806

Yh that's what's annoying me the warehouse manager has told him he is def getting job, they're sending him on a 3 day training course so he can train people to do every job within the warehouse at the end of it, booked him on it and paid for the hotel. I'm just frustrated cause of how much we love the house, it's perfect for us. I know that everything happens for a reason and 3 weeks is nothing but it seems like a bloody long time! 

I want AF so much now :-( need to get this test done!!!


----------



## Pinky32

aww thanks jess you know i love a wooooop woooooop lol

im going to hold out till sat now

im sorry about the spotting


----------



## Laura2806

Teenah - has it been an issue since you started TTC? I feel the same about Simon at times and get really upset, maybe speak to him about it hun xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well look's like AF could be arriving for me, Having light pink spotting again which is odd for me as i normally come on quite heavy with really bad stomach cramp's but havent got any. Hope's have hit the floor for me & look's like im back of to see my GP next week hopefully if i can get an appointment. Feel like i right wolly know iv had a blood test done and started spotting. But it's a very strange cycle for me cause iv been very emotional and that's not me normally. Had all the symptom's. :( 

Didnt wanna have to go back to GP's but never mind. Gutting hay x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Yh that's what's annoying me the warehouse manager has told him he is def getting job, they're sending him on a 3 day training course so he can train people to do every job within the warehouse at the end of it, booked him on it and paid for the hotel. I'm just frustrated cause of how much we love the house, it's perfect for us. I know that everything happens for a reason and 3 weeks is nothing but it seems like a bloody long time!
> 
> I want AF so much now :-( need to get this test done!!!

so for them to book the course and pay for hotel must mean that their serious about putting him on contract but i can understand why they wouldnt want to put it in writing (even though its only a letter)

oooooh while i think of it - did you ask doc about long cycles?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Ooooow girl's im so confused the spotting has gone again!!! Am i losing it?

Sod it... im calling it a month i have no doubt's with my luck i'll wake up in the morning with a full heavy AF.


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Well look's like AF could be arriving for me, Having light pink spotting again which is odd for me as i normally come on quite heavy with really bad stomach cramp's but havent got any. Hope's have hit the floor for me & look's like im back of to see my GP next week hopefully if i can get an appointment. Feel like i right wolly know iv had a blood test done and started spotting. But it's a very strange cycle for me cause iv been very emotional and that's not me normally. Had all the symptom's. :(
> 
> Didnt wanna have to go back to GP's but never mind. Gutting hay x x x

imsorry your geting more spotting - it could be different because youve been stressing quite a bit lately - and before you say you havent, you have! lol

you went to doc at 8DPO and since then been testing which puts stress on your mind which then effects the body

if af does start in next day or so, whu would you go back to doc next week????? what for?????


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I can see both sides which makes it very frustrating lol

Yh I said my cycles were irregular, if no AF by next week I'll make another apt to see her and hopefully she'll give me somethin to Leo then, I think she wants to see what's going on before putting me in meds


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Yh I can see both sides which makes it very frustrating lol
> 
> Yh I said my cycles were irregular, if no AF by next week I'll make another apt to see her and hopefully she'll give me somethin to Leo then, I think she wants to see what's going on before putting me in meds

sadly all you can do it wait

wait for contract to come thru

wait for af

in the meantime, have you looked online at cake decorations wholesale or the moulds to make your own?

lets use this time wisely hunny


----------



## Laura2806

Very true thank you hunni 

I had a look but couldn't find any wholesale places, I think somewhere like Costco would do the ingredients in bulk, we used to use 3663 for flour etc at work but I would imagine they wouldn't sell to general public, would nee to be a registered company I'd imagine. Also looked at moulds, need to look properly tho cause of making mothers day cakes! I shall have a look tomorrow and got some ordered over the weekend  

Going to bed now hun, got a banging headache, thank you for today xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Very true thank you hunni
> 
> I had a look but couldn't find any wholesale places, I think somewhere like Costco would do the ingredients in bulk, we used to use 3663 for flour etc at work but I would imagine they wouldn't sell to general public, would nee to be a registered company I'd imagine. Also looked at moulds, need to look properly tho cause of making mothers day cakes! I shall have a look tomorrow and got some ordered over the weekend
> 
> Going to bed now hun, got a banging headache, thank you for today xxx

i loveeeee costco!!!

love their carrot cake - MASSIVE!!! £7 and sooooooooooooo yummy

the ingredients you can easily get online and delivered to you - that wouldnt be a problem

have a good sleep hun - dont stress about anything - between us all we will help you thru it

xx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm not sure where the nearest one is tbh. But yh it's the decs that can be expensive, ebay's probably the best place I'd imagine, and the moulds aren't too bad cause once youve got them that's it.


----------



## Pinky32

have a look on ebay and see how much they are - like you say, once you have them you can use them over and over again

AFM slight dip in temp this morning - MAJOR backache - my chart is telling me that its possibly going triphastic from cd17

not taking that as a brilliant sign though - poor sarah has had it a few times so i know it doesnt mean anything
plus the points ff give you - considering im on 10dpo my points are low

af due tomoz :cry:


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni I'll have AF for you quite happily xxxxx

Yh im gonna get orderin on my lunch  I want to do one came that looks like a box of chocolates and another covered in flowers for mothers day  might get some chocolate cigarellos too lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Take a look at my chart!!! x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i know, i saw it before you posted

im so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to see that hunni, I'd gladly taker off you right now! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's girlie's.

Laura you make me laugh hun, still hopeing for AF to arrive, so i take it that it hasnt come yet. Good luck. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I just got all excited thinking AF had arrived only to find watery cm!!!! :-(


----------



## Pinky32

i think my afs gonna come before yours


----------



## maybee baybee

Hi ladies,
Sorry i wasn't on yesterday had parents evening at the school I work at!
Great news with the docs yesterday Laura - I am so pleased for you, I really hope you get some results that help you with conceiving.

Pinky - I was naughty today, been having stomach cramps for over a week and sore boobs so I did a test and guess what - BFP, I can't believe it yet. Hubby on his way home so we can get a digital test to be absolutely certain but asda's own brand and an Internet cheapie both have two very very dark lines!
We have been trying for 9 months since my hubby has a vasectomy reversal, I'm 34 nearly 35 and have no children and really wasn't sure if I ever would naturally and now fingers crossed for a stick bean :)
Here's hoping I am the first of us all this month to my lovely supportive ladies xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky i hope not! Getting pissed about it all now


----------



## Laura2806

Congrats chick, I won't be joining you!! Probs for a long bloody time the rate I'm going! 

But go you


----------



## maybee baybee

Laura2806 said:


> Congrats chick, I won't be joining you!! Probs for a long bloody time the rate I'm going!
> 
> But go you

Aww I hope not honey, here's praying for AF for you (never thought I'd wish that for anyone). Please don't worry too much about your house either, so many deals go awry that you'll still be in the running for your house x


----------



## Pinky32

oh wow congratulations maybee :thumbup:

i think im on my way out


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww great news maybee baybee, got luck and let us know when you do that next test. x x x

Pinky hun why do you think your on your way out. ? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm cd41 with no signs of her arriving anytime soon. 

Just off out for a meal for my pregnant sister in laws hen party! Knowing I'm not even ovulating, not easy!


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww great news maybee baybee, got luck and let us know when you do that next test. x x x
> 
> Pinky hun why do you think your on your way out. ? x x x

i dont know, its hard to explain

my back n tummy still feel hot to touch but whereas ive been really hot with hot flushes, today ive been soooooooooooooooo friggin cold, wrapped in a thick cardigan, fluffy blanket round my legs, heating on

slight pressure in lower tummy

just feel different to how ive felt in past week

:cry:

how you feeling?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> have a look on ebay and see how much they are - like you say, once you have them you can use them over and over again
> 
> AFM slight dip in temp this morning - MAJOR backache - my chart is telling me that its possibly going triphastic from cd17
> 
> not taking that as a brilliant sign though - poor sarah has had it a few times so i know it doesnt mean anything
> plus the points ff give you - considering im on 10dpo my points are low
> 
> af due tomoz :cry:

Yup ive had it a few times and was not expecting af!! Thing is...youre not temp dipping youre rounding off now to the new elevated level...its good!

Crossing everything for good news!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hunni I'll have AF for you quite happily xxxxx
> 
> Yh im gonna get orderin on my lunch  I want to do one came that looks like a box of chocolates and another covered in flowers for mothers day  might get some chocolate cigarellos too lol

Ohhhh that sounds awesome honey!!! Send them to me to taste test!! We want piccies too of the finished work!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Take a look at my chart!!! x x x

awww...so sorry honey :( :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I just got all excited thinking AF had arrived only to find watery cm!!!! :-(

Your body is a tease!! 

You know what id do? Stop temping. Atleast until af hits. Its not really telling you anything atm and having that one extra thing out of your mind might help bring on af! What about agnus cactus thingy pinky..will that bring on her af?

x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oh wow congratulations maybee :thumbup:
> 
> i think im on my way out

No...youre not!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'm cd41 with no signs of her arriving anytime soon.
> 
> Just off out for a meal for my pregnant sister in laws hen party! Knowing I'm not even ovulating, not easy!

Well chick, tbh you could be...but maybe your body is jusdt not producing enough progesterone to raise your temps. Easily solved too...the 21 day test will determine that.

I know it wont be an easy night but try and get through and when it gets tough remind yourself that your doc is now on your side and taking steps to make your dream a reality! x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I just got all excited thinking AF had arrived only to find watery cm!!!! :-(
> 
> Your body is a tease!!
> 
> You know what id do? Stop temping. Atleast until af hits. Its not really telling you anything atm and having that one extra thing out of your mind might help bring on af! What about agnus cactus thingy pinky..will that bring on her af?
> 
> xClick to expand...

it wont bring on af, it helps regulate cycles, but everyone i know whos taken it has gotten af within a few weeks and then cycles start regulating


----------



## maybee baybee

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww great news maybee baybee, got luck and let us know when you do that next test. x x x
> 
> Pinky hun why do you think your on your way out. ? x x x

Done CB digital now and it says 3 weeks + ... blimey! So silly cb monitor was way out when it registered peak fertility a week ago I was already 2 weeks pregnant! must have ovulated when it first registered mid fertility.

Hope you're not out pinky, all the signs are still looking good and your symptoms are very similar to the ones I had especially the elevated temps and tummy cramps xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Woow hun 3 week's, that's great. :D congratulation's. x x x

Pinky hun just remember it's not over untill the red river flow's. Just think positive, be posititve, and pee positive. x x x

Awww laura hun, just remember your gonna get help now with fertility test's so just keep your chin up hun and have a good time. x x x


----------



## maybee baybee

Yes please stay positive ladies, my hubby and I were trying for 9 mths, plus he had low sperm count following a vasectomy reversal and I'm nearly 35 so we really thought it was going to be IVF.

Is it clomid they prescribe to help ladies regulate their ovulation? Maybe youll get prescribed that Laura?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

ooow pinky im good hun, had cramp's earlier but there gone now but had back ache all night and day and still got it now it's killing me. AF is starting to slow down a little as i come on so heavy it is unreal. So if TMI. But apart from that im in quite a good mood and looking foward to this cycle. If you was asking me earlier about why im going back to my doc's well i'll explain now as it's quite a long story.

When i went and see my doctor 2 month's ago about fertility test's as TTC is taking a long time, he asked how long i had been TTC, i told him i have been having unprotected sex since End or march start of april 2010 but i would say iv been trying properly since aug 2010. So he said to give it six more month's of trying then come back if not pregnant. Well i spoke to my GP this morning and he said that if im worried, (my saying rather be safe then sorry) then to come back in and well start talking about fertility test's. So i tryed to book an appointment but they are fully booked next week, i cant go the week after as honey has got hospital app's and dunno if they are gonna need to do more test's and keep her in. so i booked it for the 21st of march, so im gonna go in and speak to my GP about fertility test's and state that as i will have already ovulated that i wanna finish my cycle first, but due to the doctor's alway's getting fully booked i need to see him to get him to book me and appointment for when AF will next arrive/finish. if it doe's arrive but i know my doc will do this for me as He said before my appointment for fertility test's have to be booked for when AF finishe's as he can do simple one's. And need to get OH an appointment for a spermy test. lol. x x x


----------



## maybee baybee

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> ooow pinky im good hun, had cramp's earlier but there gone now but had back ache all night and day and still got it now it's killing me. AF is starting to slow down a little as i come on so heavy it is unreal. So if TMI. But apart from that im in quite a good mood and looking foward to this cycle. If you was asking me earlier about why im going back to my doc's well i'll explain now as it's quite a long story.
> 
> When i went and see my doctor 2 month's ago about fertility test's as TTC is taking a long time, he asked how long i had been TTC, i told him i have been having unprotected sex since End or march start of april 2010 but i would say iv been trying properly since aug 2010. So he said to give it six more month's of trying then come back if not pregnant. Well i spoke to my GP this morning and he said that if im worried, (my saying rather be safe then sorry) then to come back in and well start talking about fertility test's. So i tryed to book an appointment but they are fully booked next week, i cant go the week after as honey has got hospital app's and dunno if they are gonna need to do more test's and keep her in. so i booked it for the 21st of march, so im gonna go in and speak to my GP about fertility test's and state that as i will have already ovulated that i wanna finish my cycle first, but due to the doctor's alway's getting fully booked i need to see him to get him to book me and appointment for when AF will next arrive/finish. if it doe's arrive but i know my doc will do this for me as He said before my appointment for fertility test's have to be booked for when AF finishe's as he can do simple one's. And need to get OH an appointment for a spermy test. lol. x x x

All sounds good Jess, definitely worth getting checked out especially as you've been trying for nearly 2 years now. Hope your cramps subside too hon, fingers crossed for a new cycle xx


----------



## Laura2806

Congrats maybee! X

It was ok tonight just difficult when it was all baby talk at times. Tbh I'm temping but that tired I don't even realise what my temp is and go straight back to sleep, haven't looked at my chart since tues when I printed it off so I don't think it'd make much diff, I might stop just to give myself a liein and rest, I'll probably wake up at 6:20 anyway tho lol 

Once AF arrives I'll book the blood tests ready, just want it to happen now. Fed up of this cycle. Big sleep on the cards tonight ladies! So night all sleep tight xx


----------



## Number3forme

Hey Pinky 

Sorry attempted to reply with quote but not working on phone, I have such probs with this site!

I'm really good ta, although we are not ttc now I know it's for the right reasons and all being well it looks like we can try again from next cycle :happydance: So I am in the odd position now of being 8dpo and wanting af so we can just get on with it. It's weird, because I know there's absolutely zilch chance of being preg this cycle I am feeling really good and have none of my normal af symptoms which makes me think that much of what I convince myself I have when ttc must be in my head :wacko:

Anyway, how are you doing? Hoping af has stayed away- when will you test again? 

Baby dust!
Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hi number3! 

We can pray for AF to come together so our next cycles can start


----------



## Pinky32

morning girls

AF was due this morning - no signs of her yet


----------



## Laura2806

Wool woot hats good news hunni FXed xx


----------



## Pinky32

i had sooooooooooo much PMA this month - everything was different, everything looked good etc but all my PMA drained yesterday :cry:


----------



## maybee baybee

When are you next going to test pinky? Good news on AF not showing today :)


----------



## Pinky32

i tested this morning - waste of time - snow white

just waiting for the seven dwarves to show now


----------



## Pinky32

i think being realistic, the b6 is working quickly (although i read it can take upto 3 months to work) and i think the hot flushes and high temps have just been my body getting used to the b6 and baby aspirin


----------



## maybee baybee

Ahhh I see, well you never know it's not over till the wicked witch arrives and I am sending positive vibes your way x


----------



## Pinky32

thank you


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun all is not lost! I wish I could take AF for all you ladies, your the ones actually in with a chance and not wanting AF, I want AF so I can find out where I stand but I'm not getting her :-( 

Going to drown my sorrows tonight with a shit load of jagerbombs and vodka! 

FXed for all you ladies.

Quite ironic that I started the thread but am gonna be the last to get a BFP :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Awww pinky hun dont feel down, AF aint arrived your still in for a good chance, so what if your temp is going down, I still think your chart look amazing. Good luck hun and hope you get that BFP in the next couple day's. x x x

Laura have you ever had a long cycle like this one before hun??? & you never know hun you might not be the last to get your BFP. x x x

Im still cramping up today, AF has slowed down a little but not much. Just cant wait for it to finish now so i can get on with my next cycle.

Sending you lovly ladie's load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i have no idea what a jagerbomb is but liking the sound of the vodka

im not a big drinker but on the rare occassion that i drink, i loveeeeeeeee vodka and slimline tonic (the bitterness of slimline tonic takes away the taste of vodka - cant stand the taste of alcohol)

oooh have a fab night tonight

noooooooooooooooooo your not going to be the last one hun - ive got a bet on that you beat me!!!!

im meant to be going to an old skool reunion tonight but going to give it a miss and get my hair cut off instead


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Awww pinky hun dont feel down, AF aint arrived your still in for a good chance, so what if your temp is going down, I still think your chart look amazing. Good luck hun and hope you get that BFP in the next couple day's. x x x
> 
> Laura have you ever had a long cycle like this one before hun??? & you never know hun you might not be the last to get your BFP. x x x
> 
> Im still cramping up today, AF has slowed down a little but not much. Just cant wait for it to finish now so i can get on with my next cycle.
> 
> Sending you lovly ladie's load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x

im not down about my temps going down - normally they average mid 36's and im still way over 37's, my back and tummy are still hot to touch

thank you hun - im hoping im going to be one of those statistics that get a late bfp


----------



## Laura2806

Morning Jess

my longest was 47 days, so FXed it won't be long. Pretty sure I will be last. 

A jagerbomb is a shot of jagermeister in a shot of red bull, kinda in a double shot glass, tastes like cough medicine lol But we love it lol

Chick there's no way I'll beat you! Your well ahead of me knowing that your oving and have got really good signs!! 

Is your hair realt long then? I wish mine was, growin it for when I get married lol used to have inverted bob which I loved but want it long for wedding times lol 

Cxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and I'm really daring AF today, white lace underwear lmao!

Wow just put my jeans on and mega bloated! Feel like I've ate a small African child as my other half would say!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky hun your doing great and i hope it's just a late BFP for you to hun. Good luck x x x

Laura hun that's a long cycle, i really do hope you get your AF soon so you can get on with fertility test's. I wish you the best of luck hun. Haha white lace underwear, that's defo daring, i come on in my baby blue lace underwear and it didnt come out in the wash had to throw then out gutted. but never mind. Lol that's a funny saying for being bloated. :D . Have you ever ovulated before hun??? x x x


----------



## maybee baybee

Laura2806 said:


> Oh and I'm really daring AF today, white lace underwear lmao!
> 
> Wow just put my jeans on and mega bloated! Feel like I've ate a small African child as my other half would say!

Lol! Love it, you are bound to get AF today now! Hope you have a fab time tonight, have a drink for me :winkwink:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks, it normally works! Lol my oh is very strange to say the least! You know there's a line that most people don't cross in terms of vulgar or rudeness, well Simon leaps across it! 

I'm pretty sure I ovulated when I came off the pill 2years ago cause I distinctly remember getting loads of ewcm. Went back on the pill to make it easier with the oh on decide 3months later that in the summer we would start TTC, really wish I'd never gone back on BCP now. 

Sweetheart I shall have lots of drinks for you! And pinky ;-) lol 

Sun is shining and I can't wait to get my drink on! First day without temping this cycle too! Need a good night out ))


----------



## maybee baybee

I have to say I never knew about temping until after I joing B&B and it isn't something I had done, the only temperature changes I ever felt is either when I had AF - always slept with just a sheet those days and then this mth I was warm for about 5 days following what I now know was implantation, I never even got much noticeable changes to my cm even around what must have been ovulation.
Having a nice easy few days of temping will probably do you good :) 
Just noticed it is really sunny here too, might have to take the dog out for a nice walk!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Morning Jess
> 
> my longest was 47 days, so FXed it won't be long. Pretty sure I will be last.
> 
> A jagerbomb is a shot of jagermeister in a shot of red bull, kinda in a double shot glass, tastes like cough medicine lol But we love it lol
> 
> Chick there's no way I'll beat you! Your well ahead of me knowing that your oving and have got really good signs!!
> 
> Is your hair realt long then? I wish mine was, growin it for when I get married lol used to have inverted bob which I loved but want it long for wedding times lol
> 
> Cxxx

ewww ok i dont like the sound of jagerbomb lol

no my hair was cut into a pob but ive not had it cut since just before xmas and now its long enough for me to tie back - its doing my head in now

was going to get it cut today but since talking to my mum i realise that im short tempered and irritible so prob not the best day to cut it off lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i tested this morning - waste of time - snow white
> 
> just waiting for the seven dwarves to show now

They aint coming! They are off working...making baby!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww Hun all is not lost! I wish I could take AF for all you ladies, your the ones actually in with a chance and not wanting AF, I want AF so I can find out where I stand but I'm not getting her :-(
> 
> Going to drown my sorrows tonight with a shit load of jagerbombs and vodka!
> 
> FXed for all you ladies.
> 
> Quite ironic that I started the thread but am gonna be the last to get a BFP :rofl:

No u aint chick...judging by how long ive been going, its probably going to be me haha :D 

Once you get your progesterone check from the doc and they work out whats the issue with ur ov youll be preggo in no time I can feel it....if you dont fall before then!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Awww pinky hun dont feel down, AF aint arrived your still in for a good chance, so what if your temp is going down, I still think your chart look amazing. Good luck hun and hope you get that BFP in the next couple day's. x x x
> 
> Laura have you ever had a long cycle like this one before hun??? & you never know hun you might not be the last to get your BFP. x x x
> 
> Im still cramping up today, AF has slowed down a little but not much. Just cant wait for it to finish now so i can get on with my next cycle.
> 
> Sending you lovly ladie's load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x
> 
> im not down about my temps going down - normally they average mid 36's and im still way over 37's, my back and tummy are still hot to touch
> 
> thank you hun - im hoping im going to be one of those statistics that get a late bfpClick to expand...

Well to be blunt...youre still considered in the early range at 11dpo anyhoos so plenty of time for a normal timed bfp! Temps on tri charts tend to reach their elevated level and then level out..probably whats happneing with your chart! Stil looking GREAT!


----------



## sarahuk

laura have a drink for me honey!!!


----------



## Pinky32

laura - i want you to have at least 4 drinks for me please

yep the best way to bring on af is to wer white knickers or to test lol

im really hoping my af hits you (meant in a nice way)


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I love jagerbombs  the oh gets worried when we head to one pub cause he knows we'll have 4 per round lol 

Sweetie your already on the right lines lol I hope it doesn't take long, ov thinks I'm preggers now! I've told him I'm def not lol bless him. 

I shall drink plenty for you too ;-) how's things g


----------



## sarahuk

I want to see a drunken post from you lady! haha :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarah, i think laura was pissed when she wrote last message = she cut herself off mid word lol


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, hope your all avin a good day!
Jessica-sorry to hear af arrived :o( heres to a new fresh cycle together again!! :flower:
Pinky-stay positive hunny and hopefully the witch will stay away. how many dpo are you today?
Laura- I feel so odd saying this but I hope u av af soon so u can sort out your ovulation probs hun. 
Maybee babee- congratulations on your bfp! Somebody has finally had one on this forum. Lets hope thats broken the curse we had on here and well all have our bfp's soon!
Sarah-how u doin these days where abouts are u in your cycle?


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls, hope your all avin a good day!
> Jessica-sorry to hear af arrived :o( heres to a new fresh cycle together again!! :flower:
> Pinky-stay positive hunny and hopefully the witch will stay away. how many dpo are you today?
> Laura- I feel so odd saying this but I hope u av af soon so u can sort out your ovulation probs hun.
> Maybee babee- congratulations on your bfp! Somebody has finally had one on this forum. Lets hope thats broken the curse we had on here and well all have our bfp's soon!
> Sarah-how u doin these days where abouts are u in your cycle?

thanks hun

im 11dpo and af was due today - ive never been later so kind of shitting a brick here lol

everytime i go for a wee, im texting sarah giving her an update on no af lol

i want to get excited but a part of me is saying to stay level headed and af will prob come tomoz just to tease me

(whispers) but secretely im excited :thumbup:


----------



## maybee baybee

Excited for you too pinky :) first thing I did was check the thread this morning to see whether you had any news. Sticky baby dust and lots of luck darlin :bunny:


----------



## Pinky32

awwwwww maybee thats sooooooo sweet 

im sorry ive disappointed you with no good news

:flasher:


----------



## maybee baybee

Pinky32 said:


> awwwwww maybee thats sooooooo sweet
> 
> im sorry ive disappointed you with no good news
> 
> :flasher:

No NO NO I'm not disappointed in you honey, I'm just super excited for you! I really hope you get that BFP tomorrow and here's hoping for my bump buddy number one tomorrow, swiftly followed by all the other lovely ladies on this thread, Jess, Sarah, Laura and KT. 
Just a bit of spooky for you, my name is also Sarah, and my sister is called Laura! Must be fate :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

ooooooooh spooooky!!!!!!!!

IF (and thats a big if) af doesnt show tomoz then im hoping for a faint faint line - i know its not going to be super strong but just one that i can see would be fab

you;ll hear me screaming - you wont need to log on to internet :rofl:

the girls in here are fab - nice bunch of girls and (so far) so arguements or bitchyness which is lovely


----------



## maybee baybee

I was hooked on this thread after I had read the first few pages (and yes I did read all 100 odd before I first posted! Way better than corrie lol) I knew then how lovely and supportive you all were to each other and I hope I can offer the same kind of love and support to you all too. 
Every day of no AF is great news Pinky - are you usually regular with your cycles?


----------



## Pinky32

oh my god! thats a lotta reading lol

yes when ff says im due i normally start that day or the day before - NEVER been late which is why im a bit eeeeekkkkkkkkkk lol

i was just about to say to change your status and you did!!! mindreader! lol


----------



## kellie2011

hi everyone i am sooo confused hope someone can help 

ok so ive been ttc 3yrs i have high fsh and low ovarian reserve been on metformin and done 4 cycles of clomid no good.
my last period was a 27 day cycle then on cd 12 i think i ovulated opk positive on 12 dpo i did and had a line couldnt believe my eyes so tested again next day and again positive soooooo excited then 14dpo started cramping and slight brown cm only when i wipe af due tommorrow have anyone else had this could the test been wrong please post me xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pinky32

kellie2011 said:


> hi everyone i am sooo confused hope someone can help
> 
> ok so ive been ttc 3yrs i have high fsh and low ovarian reserve been on metformin and done 4 cycles of clomid no good.
> my last period was a 27 day cycle then on cd 12 i think i ovulated opk positive on 12 dpo i did and had a line couldnt believe my eyes so tested again next day and again positive soooooo excited then 14dpo started cramping and slight brown cm only when i wipe af due tommorrow have anyone else had this could the test been wrong please post me xxxxxxxxxxx

brown tends to mean dead blood so it could be a little left over blood from impantation or the cyst that surrounds the egg

i know its no help, but all i can say is wait until tomorrow and test again


----------



## maybee baybee

Pinky32 said:


> oh my god! thats a lotta reading lol
> 
> yes when ff says im due i normally start that day or the day before - NEVER been late which is why im a bit eeeeekkkkkkkkkk lol
> 
> i was just about to say to change your status and you did!!! mindreader! lol

Hehe, still learning took me a while to work out how to add to my profile and add smilies lol! 
Tis looking good for tomorrow then hon YEY!


----------



## maybee baybee

kellie2011 said:


> hi everyone i am sooo confused hope someone can help
> 
> ok so ive been ttc 3yrs i have high fsh and low ovarian reserve been on metformin and done 4 cycles of clomid no good.
> my last period was a 27 day cycle then on cd 12 i think i ovulated opk positive on 12 dpo i did and had a line couldnt believe my eyes so tested again next day and again positive soooooo excited then 14dpo started cramping and slight brown cm only when i wipe af due tommorrow have anyone else had this could the test been wrong please post me xxxxxxxxxxx

It is possible to spot a little in early pregnancy, defo do another test tomorrow hon x


----------



## Pinky32

maybee - if you have any questions, just ask hunny xxx 

must say, im kind of getting nervous now 


countdown: 2 hours 32 mins until im LATE


----------



## maybee baybee

Yee ha! Tick tock! Will be checking in with you first thing lol :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

im so nervous i dont think i;ll sleep


----------



## Pinky32

i feel very emotional and teary too


----------



## maybee baybee

Well seriously that was me, I had a meeting at work and blubber through all of it, I couldn't stop crying and it was really over nothing. My boss will have thought I was mad lol! So that is a really good sign :D


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww poor you

i havent blubbered yet - just feel like it - im trying to keep calm and relaxed and blubbering will stress me out


----------



## maybee baybee

Best way to be hon, make yourself a nice hot choccie or an ovaltine to help you sleep. Mmmm ovaltine, might have to make one myself now lol!


----------



## Pinky32

ewww no i dont like either but im just having a cup of tea to help relax


----------



## kt1988

I'm so excited for you pinky!!! I really do hope your pregnant,how fab would that be? You really deserve it coz you are so supportive to all of us. You are always here to answer our frantic queries. I'm hoping you get a faint line in the morning and I too will be checking bnb as soon as I wake up. 

I must say ladies I've ada fab week off worrying about ov, testing etc. It has been a very relaxing start to my cycle 7 days til my + opk hopefully no the madness continues!!! I saw the cutest baby grow in the mothers dayisle in Tesco tday it was baby pink stripes with I love my mummy on it and I just had a moment right there where I thought one day my fiance will be buying something like that for me for mothers day..... What a lush thought that was. Awwwww!


----------



## Pinky32

awww thank you katie - thats sooooo lovely xxx

thats sounds uber sweet - ive purposely stopped myself looking at clothes etc as it just upsets me - feel like im never going to be in a position to buy them

i tend to wake up about 8am so i;ll know first thing in the morning if af is here or not


----------



## maybee baybee

Well I'm thinking of pinky hon, sleep tight tonight and I shall speak to you in the morning. Night night ladies xx:sleep:


----------



## kt1988

I know that's very wise but I'm hoping that it won't be long until I'm buying them myself! Please!! 

Good luck huni, I will check back first thing. Sleep well. :sleep:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good luck pinky hun hope AF stay away. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

night night maybee

have a good sleep
xxx


----------



## Pinky32

katie - it wont be long hun - you will

night hun xx


----------



## Pinky32

jess - you ok hun?

you were quiet tonight so i assumed you were out


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yer hun im ok i guess, feeling a little down, to be trueful me and honey slept the morning away on the sofa. we woke up watched some mickey mouse lol then went back to sleep untill 2pm and im still tired. Then had to get the house cleaned, do washing then when that was done it was dinner time. then bath, dry, talced, dressed and bed for honey. bath for me and now iv got time to have a little chat. 

Im quite achy today, cramp's gone and AF is defo slowing down. Hope this cycle is not as long as my last cycle. Now just waiting for AF to go and to start Baby dancing as i pretty much ov a couple day's after AF goe's. Not really looking foward to this cycle. I just know it's a waste of time. I dont think my BFP is gonna come for a long time.

I hope to see your BFP tomorrow. :D Got my finger's crossed for ya. :D

Well im off to bed in a min hun. i'll be on first thing. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Yer hun im ok i guess, feeling a little down, to be trueful me and honey slept the morning away on the sofa. we woke up watched some mickey mouse lol then went back to sleep untill 2pm and im still tired. Then had to get the house cleaned, do washing then when that was done it was dinner time. then bath, dry, talced, dressed and bed for honey. bath for me and now iv got time to have a little chat.
> 
> Im quite achy today, cramp's gone and AF is defo slowing down. Hope this cycle is not as long as my last cycle. Now just waiting for AF to go and to start Baby dancing as i pretty much ov a couple day's after AF goe's. Not really looking foward to this cycle. I just know it's a waste of time. I dont think my BFP is gonna come for a long time.
> 
> I hope to see your BFP tomorrow. :D Got my finger's crossed for ya. :D
> 
> Well im off to bed in a min hun. i'll be on first thing. x x x

i think mentally your prob shattered, you had convinced yourself that you were preggy and when af came it shocked you and now your body needs to recharge the batteries

what i love about mums is that they blame their kids for watching cartoons or mickey mouse - you know you wanted to watch it lol

going by your last chart, where you ov;d on cd14, give yourself between now and then to recharge your body and mind so that when you ov you will be fresh and PMA thinking

32 days isnt a longgggg cycle - when you think the "normal" is 28 days and who the hell is "normal" - mine average 20-22 only but my LP is veryyyyyy short - your cycle was perfect!

have a good nights sleep and chillax until you need to start stressing lol i;'ll be here to hold your hand but you gotta have PMA

night night xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun your so lovly. 

I agree with every think you said lol.

Im so used to watching mickey mouse and other cartoon's that i actually get right in to them lol. it's silly but i alway's let honey have the telly. And most cartoon's are quite educational these day's.

Im gonna try and get a good night's sleep and cant wait to see your result's in the morning hun. I hope when i open one eye lol that i see that BFP right in front of my face. 

Thank's again hun. x x x night night. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

lol thats why i love my god daughter being here - sit for ages watching cartoons lol

try to have a good nights sleep - not sure about the bfp in the morning

night night hun xx


----------



## Pinky32

right its official - im late!!!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

ok so now im really confused.com !!!!!!

im now late for the first time since ttc and still BFN

if there was even a hint of anything, id use a FRER or one of the others but its snow white

I think its either the B6 has lengthened my LP quickly or its just my body playing tricks on me

:cry:


----------



## Pinky32

for anyone who wants to see snow white
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maybee baybee

Hmmmm well test is white but you are still not out hon no AF is a good sign, especially as u tracked you ov, maybe still too early to register on the test. Sorry it wasn't there hon but you're not out yet :)


----------



## Pinky32

PMA has gone out the window


----------



## maybee baybee

Meh this site is low to update for me. What is PMA?


----------



## Pinky32

positive mental attitude


----------



## maybee baybee

Try not to get down hon, how many days DPO are you? Is it 12?


----------



## Pinky32

12dpo and 1 day late

im never ever late


----------



## maybee baybee

12 DPO is still quite early to test and if you're never late as well it all still looks good. Maybe test again at 14 DPO? I actually tested with an opk cheapie first lol as I didnt want to waste my pregnancy tests!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hello hun,

Soz to see a BFN but i agree with maybee baybee, it jusy might be to earlie. Have you got and opk's if you have test again tomoz with one because iv seen some one do it before and the second line goe's darker then the control line if your pregnant. 
It's quite mad i know. but from what iv seen it work's. well iv still got my finger's crossed for you hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

ive got internet cheapie pregnancy tests which i used, IF i saw any hint of a line then i;ll use a FRER but dont want to waste them


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> hello hun,
> 
> Soz to see a BFN but i agree with maybee baybee, it jusy might be to earlie. Have you got and opk's if you have test again tomoz with one because iv seen some one do it before and the second line goe's darker then the control line if your pregnant.
> It's quite mad i know. but from what iv seen it work's. well iv still got my finger's crossed for you hun. x x x

hi there

no i would use an opk, too unreliable as we have LH in our bodies most of the time

if im pregnant then an HCG test would work

all i can do is wait i guess


----------



## Number3forme

Pinky I know it's hard but try to look at the positives in this, your LP phase is clearly lengthening so even if you don't turn out to be pregnant this time (which doesn't mean you aren't it could be a shy bfp), it's a great sign for your next cycle. You also clearly have lots of progesterone giving you a fab temp shift post ov.
As frustrating as this is, it looks like your body's getting into a good place whatever the outcome this month. It will be rubbish now waiting to see if af turns up or not, but remember, if she doesn't then :happydance: and if she does.....you'll be good to go for next cycle.....
:hugs:
Do whatever you can to spoil yourself today..and you're not out til the witch sings..... Xx


----------



## maybee baybee

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> hello hun,
> 
> Soz to see a BFN but i agree with maybee baybee, it jusy might be to earlie. Have you got and opk's if you have test again tomoz with one because iv seen some one do it before and the second line goe's darker then the control line if your pregnant.
> It's quite mad i know. but from what iv seen it work's. well iv still got my finger's crossed for you hun. x x x

They do do that, the test line on mine went ridiculously dark, so then I used a proper hcg test but if you have lots of Internet cheapy hcg ones keep using those xx


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun

i know what your saying is right, but this cycle was soooooo different (in a positive way) - im due to have an operation on friday (which i was hoping to have to cancel) and depending on the recovery time depends if theres a march cycle ttc for me


----------



## Pinky32

maybee baybee said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> hello hun,
> 
> Soz to see a BFN but i agree with maybee baybee, it jusy might be to earlie. Have you got and opk's if you have test again tomoz with one because iv seen some one do it before and the second line goe's darker then the control line if your pregnant.
> It's quite mad i know. but from what iv seen it work's. well iv still got my finger's crossed for you hun. x x x
> 
> They do do that, the test line on mine went ridiculously dark, so then I used a proper hcg test but if you have lots of Internet cheapy hcg ones keep using those xxClick to expand...

ive got more cheapt hcg tests then opks


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well hun i understand what your saying so stick to your IC's, I hope that BFP show's up before friday. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

lol me too

that would make me 17dpo!!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Just think you've still got five more day's untill friday if you are preggy'z (which i hope you are) then you should defo get your BFP before then. Just keep your chin up hun and stay positive. 

Remember...

Think positive, be positive and pee positive. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

thank you

all i want to do is curl up in bed n cry

i know 12dpo is still early and the average according to ff is 13.6dpo but................


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

i know hun, but dont go getting in bed and crying, Why dont you go for a walk of somethink to try and take your mind of it. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Morning ladies!! 

It's just took me 15mins to catch up with the goings on, I had quite a few drinks last night was a wee bit tipsy but feel good today, apart from my legs feeling like someone's taken them and walked all night before returning them, must be al the dancing me and my lady did! Lol 

Pinky - your not out yet hunni! And I so so so so so so so so so hope you get that BFP, you deserve it so much! 

Oh yh I had a poorly boy last night! Never saw him like that before (didn't like it :nope:) he was sat on the edge of the bed with his head in his hands, I was asking if he felt sick, had a bad head, needed water etc etc but he just kept saying no really quietly for about 10mins, managed to get him to get undressed and into bed, still got his head in his hands. Then about 5mins later he got up put glasses back on and staggered to the bathroom and started throwing up! He's not been sick from alcohol since we've been together, 18months! Bless him. We had to sleep with the light on too :rofl: what worried me was that he was holding his head and saying he didn't know what was wrong and he's got epilepsy so me never having saw him like this before was thinking the worst! But touchwood he's ok, still sleeping which is where I shall leave him lol


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky if you want to curl up in bed and cry then do it hunni! Have a pj day watch some films and relax try not to think about anything at all, it helped me no end. 

Stay positive sweetness you've got us all routing for you and sending AF my way!!


----------



## maybee baybee

Keep positive pinky, lots of BFP vibes being sent your way.
Laura, sry about you OH hope he starts to feel better, hopefully a nice lie in will see the worst of it of! Did you have a good time last night? Guessing the lacy undies didn't bring :witch: x


----------



## Pinky32

thanks girls, as much as i want to cry and give up, i cant until af shows

jess - im going to take my mind off things by getting all my hair lobbed off! Ive been wanting to do it for a week but thought i would wait but now think sod it

i was meant to go to a school reunion last night but didnt go cos i thought id want to celebrate being preggy with you girls (blew that one!)

Laura - im sorry simon was so ill last night but hopefully after being sick and a good sleep he will feel better this morning - offer him a runny egg sandwich :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Nope Hun, not even whit lace undies worked! The last 2 cycles I've gotten really horny after not wanting to know for a week or more then after sex when I wipe it's pinkish and I know the following day AF will arrive, happened both cycles, but this one I've not lost my sex drive to the extent I normally do, I've not or mega horny. I've tested hoping to bring her on, had sex, worn white undies, don't how else I can tempt her! 

Getting your hair cut sounds good pinky, should make you feel a bit better hunni :thumbup:

I can hears Simons stomach gurgling lol he'd probably love a runny egg sandwich lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura sorry to hear oh aint feeling to good. hope he feel's better soon. Hope you had a good night last night. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh we did thank you, it's all self inflicted lol hell be fine :thumbup: I'm bloody hungry now! Lol might leave him in bed to sleep it off lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarah, i think laura was pissed when she wrote last message = she cut herself off mid word lol

hahahahaha good point!!!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls, hope your all avin a good day!
> Jessica-sorry to hear af arrived :o( heres to a new fresh cycle together again!! :flower:
> Pinky-stay positive hunny and hopefully the witch will stay away. how many dpo are you today?
> Laura- I feel so odd saying this but I hope u av af soon so u can sort out your ovulation probs hun.
> Maybee babee- congratulations on your bfp! Somebody has finally had one on this forum. Lets hope thats broken the curse we had on here and well all have our bfp's soon!
> Sarah-how u doin these days where abouts are u in your cycle?

~Hi sweetie!!

How are you doing? :D

I believe im around 6/7dpoish but not paying much attention to it :) Every time ttc and whether i caught the egg pops in my mind i push it back out again. Its hard but...i feel better for it! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope your all avin a good day!
> Jessica-sorry to hear af arrived :o( heres to a new fresh cycle together again!! :flower:
> Pinky-stay positive hunny and hopefully the witch will stay away. how many dpo are you today?
> Laura- I feel so odd saying this but I hope u av af soon so u can sort out your ovulation probs hun.
> Maybee babee- congratulations on your bfp! Somebody has finally had one on this forum. Lets hope thats broken the curse we had on here and well all have our bfp's soon!
> Sarah-how u doin these days where abouts are u in your cycle?
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> im 11dpo and af was due today - ive never been later so kind of shitting a brick here lol
> 
> everytime i go for a wee, im texting sarah giving her an update on no af lol
> 
> i want to get excited but a part of me is saying to stay level headed and af will prob come tomoz just to tease me
> 
> (whispers) but secretely im excited :thumbup:Click to expand...

And AF didnt come this morning so WOOHOO!!!

Haha i do indeedy get updates from the toilet! I even took a bath with her yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

maybee baybee said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwwww maybee thats sooooooo sweet
> 
> im sorry ive disappointed you with no good news
> 
> :flasher:
> 
> No NO NO I'm not disappointed in you honey, I'm just super excited for you! I really hope you get that BFP tomorrow and here's hoping for my bump buddy number one tomorrow, swiftly followed by all the other lovely ladies on this thread, Jess, Sarah, Laura and KT.
> Just a bit of spooky for you, my name is also Sarah, and my sister is called Laura! Must be fate :winkwink:Click to expand...

I just had this awful feeling that I hadnt said congratulations.....Im going to check back...but just incase the paranoia was justified..

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

maybee baybee said:


> I was hooked on this thread after I had read the first few pages (and yes I did read all 100 odd before I first posted! Way better than corrie lol) I knew then how lovely and supportive you all were to each other and I hope I can offer the same kind of love and support to you all too.
> Every day of no AF is great news Pinky - are you usually regular with your cycles?

Awwwww :hugs: Well we are very happy to have you with us my love! Thats dedication reading everything that is!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

kellie2011 said:


> hi everyone i am sooo confused hope someone can help
> 
> ok so ive been ttc 3yrs i have high fsh and low ovarian reserve been on metformin and done 4 cycles of clomid no good.
> my last period was a 27 day cycle then on cd 12 i think i ovulated opk positive on 12 dpo i did and had a line couldnt believe my eyes so tested again next day and again positive soooooo excited then 14dpo started cramping and slight brown cm only when i wipe af due tommorrow have anyone else had this could the test been wrong please post me xxxxxxxxxxx

Its quite common to have some brown spotting when AF would have been due in early pregnancy. Brown means old...which means nothing to worry about!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope your all avin a good day!
> Jessica-sorry to hear af arrived :o( heres to a new fresh cycle together again!! :flower:
> Pinky-stay positive hunny and hopefully the witch will stay away. how many dpo are you today?
> Laura- I feel so odd saying this but I hope u av af soon so u can sort out your ovulation probs hun.
> Maybee babee- congratulations on your bfp! Somebody has finally had one on this forum. Lets hope thats broken the curse we had on here and well all have our bfp's soon!
> Sarah-how u doin these days where abouts are u in your cycle?
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> im 11dpo and af was due today - ive never been later so kind of shitting a brick here lol
> 
> everytime i go for a wee, im texting sarah giving her an update on no af lol
> 
> i want to get excited but a part of me is saying to stay level headed and af will prob come tomoz just to tease me
> 
> (whispers) but secretely im excited :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And AF didnt come this morning so WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Haha i do indeedy get updates from the toilet! I even took a bath with her yesterday :thumbup:Click to expand...

yep you did, but you didnt help me when i got stuck in there!

a slippery bath surface is not the easiest when you have one fucked up arm and cant haul yourself out :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> I'm so excited for you pinky!!! I really do hope your pregnant,how fab would that be? You really deserve it coz you are so supportive to all of us. You are always here to answer our frantic queries. I'm hoping you get a faint line in the morning and I too will be checking bnb as soon as I wake up.
> 
> I must say ladies I've ada fab week off worrying about ov, testing etc. It has been a very relaxing start to my cycle 7 days til my + opk hopefully no the madness continues!!! I saw the cutest baby grow in the mothers dayisle in Tesco tday it was baby pink stripes with I love my mummy on it and I just had a moment right there where I thought one day my fiance will be buying something like that for me for mothers day..... What a lush thought that was. Awwwww!

Sometimes I think we just need that time off to let our bodies take a break from all the pressure and stress we put on it :)

Awwww i think i would have burst into tears if id seen that!! How cute!! Youll be getting one next year hun! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Yer hun im ok i guess, feeling a little down, to be trueful me and honey slept the morning away on the sofa. we woke up watched some mickey mouse lol then went back to sleep untill 2pm and im still tired. Then had to get the house cleaned, do washing then when that was done it was dinner time. then bath, dry, talced, dressed and bed for honey. bath for me and now iv got time to have a little chat.
> 
> Im quite achy today, cramp's gone and AF is defo slowing down. Hope this cycle is not as long as my last cycle. Now just waiting for AF to go and to start Baby dancing as i pretty much ov a couple day's after AF goe's. Not really looking foward to this cycle. I just know it's a waste of time. I dont think my BFP is gonna come for a long time.
> 
> I hope to see your BFP tomorrow. :D Got my finger's crossed for ya. :D
> 
> Well im off to bed in a min hun. i'll be on first thing. x x x
> 
> i think mentally your prob shattered, you had convinced yourself that you were preggy and when af came it shocked you and now your body needs to recharge the batteries
> 
> what i love about mums is that they blame their kids for watching cartoons or mickey mouse - you know you wanted to watch it lol
> 
> going by your last chart, where you ov;d on cd14, give yourself between now and then to recharge your body and mind so that when you ov you will be fresh and PMA thinking
> 
> 32 days isnt a longgggg cycle - when you think the "normal" is 28 days and who the hell is "normal" - mine average 20-22 only but my LP is veryyyyyy short - your cycle was perfect!
> 
> have a good nights sleep and chillax until you need to start stressing lol i;'ll be here to hold your hand but you gotta have PMA
> 
> night night xxClick to expand...

She speaketh the sense!

Its been a hard week emotionally on you over the last week. You defo need time to deal with the emotions of that and then move forward. If we thought it wouldnt happen wed give up. Maybe all the pressure youre putting on yourself is whats delaying it actually happening hun.

Maybe try the next cycle with just a relaxed approach? It worked wonders for me!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ok so now im really confused.com !!!!!!
> 
> im now late for the first time since ttc and still BFN
> 
> if there was even a hint of anything, id use a FRER or one of the others but its snow white
> 
> I think its either the B6 has lengthened my LP quickly or its just my body playing tricks on me
> 
> :cry:

Remember that average first bfp is 13.5 days. It doesnt matter if your LP is only 11 days. That wont put you at the same levels as someone whos late with a 16 day LP. Your body still needs time to build up enough hcg to trigger a test. So, its still early days yet :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> It's just took me 15mins to catch up with the goings on, I had quite a few drinks last night was a wee bit tipsy but feel good today, apart from my legs feeling like someone's taken them and walked all night before returning them, must be al the dancing me and my lady did! Lol
> 
> Pinky - your not out yet hunni! And I so so so so so so so so so hope you get that BFP, you deserve it so much!
> 
> Oh yh I had a poorly boy last night! Never saw him like that before (didn't like it :nope:) he was sat on the edge of the bed with his head in his hands, I was asking if he felt sick, had a bad head, needed water etc etc but he just kept saying no really quietly for about 10mins, managed to get him to get undressed and into bed, still got his head in his hands. Then about 5mins later he got up put glasses back on and staggered to the bathroom and started throwing up! He's not been sick from alcohol since we've been together, 18months! Bless him. We had to sleep with the light on too :rofl: what worried me was that he was holding his head and saying he didn't know what was wrong and he's got epilepsy so me never having saw him like this before was thinking the worst! But touchwood he's ok, still sleeping which is where I shall leave him lol

Awww bless him. I hope he feels ok today honey. That was too many jager bombs!!!!

Must have been scary though! :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies my back has been killing me since tues/weds and today it's really sore! It hurts in a band just below half way down, really sore tho :-( 

Got a yummy rich chocolate cake cooking away, gonna do some chocolate butter icing and jam filling then choc butter icing on top too ) who want some?! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope your all avin a good day!
> Jessica-sorry to hear af arrived :o( heres to a new fresh cycle together again!! :flower:
> Pinky-stay positive hunny and hopefully the witch will stay away. how many dpo are you today?
> Laura- I feel so odd saying this but I hope u av af soon so u can sort out your ovulation probs hun.
> Maybee babee- congratulations on your bfp! Somebody has finally had one on this forum. Lets hope thats broken the curse we had on here and well all have our bfp's soon!
> Sarah-how u doin these days where abouts are u in your cycle?
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> im 11dpo and af was due today - ive never been later so kind of shitting a brick here lol
> 
> everytime i go for a wee, im texting sarah giving her an update on no af lol
> 
> i want to get excited but a part of me is saying to stay level headed and af will prob come tomoz just to tease me
> 
> (whispers) but secretely im excited :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And AF didnt come this morning so WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Haha i do indeedy get updates from the toilet! I even took a bath with her yesterday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep you did, but you didnt help me when i got stuck in there!
> 
> a slippery bath surface is not the easiest when you have one fucked up arm and cant haul yourself out :cry:Click to expand...

But if we lived closer id have come round and helped you out! :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Yh he's fine now thanks  he did have a couple of shots which he doesn't normally do so that's what I think it was


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Ladies my back has been killing me since tues/weds and today it's really sore! It hurts in a band just below half way down, really sore tho :-(
> 
> Got a yummy rich chocolate cake cooking away, gonna do some chocolate butter icing and jam filling then choc butter icing on top too ) who want some?! Xx

ewwww no thanks

dont like chocolate - sarah can have my bit :hug:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope your all avin a good day!
> Jessica-sorry to hear af arrived :o( heres to a new fresh cycle together again!! :flower:
> Pinky-stay positive hunny and hopefully the witch will stay away. how many dpo are you today?
> Laura- I feel so odd saying this but I hope u av af soon so u can sort out your ovulation probs hun.
> Maybee babee- congratulations on your bfp! Somebody has finally had one on this forum. Lets hope thats broken the curse we had on here and well all have our bfp's soon!
> Sarah-how u doin these days where abouts are u in your cycle?
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> im 11dpo and af was due today - ive never been later so kind of shitting a brick here lol
> 
> everytime i go for a wee, im texting sarah giving her an update on no af lol
> 
> i want to get excited but a part of me is saying to stay level headed and af will prob come tomoz just to tease me
> 
> (whispers) but secretely im excited :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And AF didnt come this morning so WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Haha i do indeedy get updates from the toilet! I even took a bath with her yesterday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep you did, but you didnt help me when i got stuck in there!
> 
> a slippery bath surface is not the easiest when you have one fucked up arm and cant haul yourself out :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> But if we lived closer id have come round and helped you out! :hugs:Click to expand...

awwww bless you

fuckin move then!!!!!! id love to have more baths


----------



## Laura2806

You don't like chocolate?!? Well confirms your not normal! :rofl: 

I might have a bath tonight, get some candles on the go too ;-)


----------



## Pinky32

i can eat a bar of chocolate but nothing choccy flavoured - cake, drink, biscuits etc no no no no!!!

what ya mean im not normal :cry:


----------



## Laura2806

That's alright then lol 

Awww you know I'm only messing ;-) :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

lol thats ok then :D


----------



## Laura2806

Hehe all this talk of baths has made me want one lol I may go have one now!


----------



## Pinky32

im well jel!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww me and Sarah will come and help you get back out ;-) lol 

Not happy, I'm horny but Simons feeling mega hungover now!!! :-(((


----------



## maybee baybee

sarahuk said:


> maybee baybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwwww maybee thats sooooooo sweet
> 
> im sorry ive disappointed you with no good news
> 
> :flasher:
> 
> No NO NO I'm not disappointed in you honey, I'm just super excited for you! I really hope you get that BFP tomorrow and here's hoping for my bump buddy number one tomorrow, swiftly followed by all the other lovely ladies on this thread, Jess, Sarah, Laura and KT.
> Just a bit of spooky for you, my name is also Sarah, and my sister is called Laura! Must be fate :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I just had this awful feeling that I hadnt said congratulations.....Im going to check back...but just incase the paranoia was justified..
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thank you sweetie, now just need


----------



## maybee baybee

maybee baybee said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybee baybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwwww maybee thats sooooooo sweet
> 
> im sorry ive disappointed you with no good news
> 
> :flasher:
> 
> No NO NO I'm not disappointed in you honey, I'm just super excited for you! I really hope you get that BFP tomorrow and here's hoping for my bump buddy number one tomorrow, swiftly followed by all the other lovely ladies on this thread, Jess, Sarah, Laura and KT.
> Just a bit of spooky for you, my name is also Sarah, and my sister is called Laura! Must be fate :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I just had this awful feeling that I hadnt said congratulations.....Im going to check back...but just incase the paranoia was justified..
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, now just needClick to expand...

 to remember not to press send b4 I've finished the message lol.
Actually now just need to get you lovely ladies BFP's too, fingers crossed for all of you :D lookin really good sarah, lovely and stress free and all this talk of candle lit baths is making me want one too lol! :shower:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha that's just reminded me I've not blew the candles out! Lol


----------



## maybee baybee

Lol! :dohh: quick quick blow them out!


----------



## Laura2806

All out  just waiting for the best roast dinner in the world at me Nan's ) perfect beer belly cure! Lol


----------



## maybee baybee

Ooh nom nom! Did Zion get himself up for Sunday dinner then? It's just got lovely and sunny here so Going to take the doggy out for a walk I think :)


----------



## maybee baybee

Simon not Zion lol stupid predictive text lol


----------



## Laura2806

Haha yh he did lol absolutely stuffed now! Got chocolate cake to go too yet lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh he's fine now thanks  he did have a couple of shots which he doesn't normally do so that's what I think it was

Yup defo sounds like the poor guy had too much to drink!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies my back has been killing me since tues/weds and today it's really sore! It hurts in a band just below half way down, really sore tho :-(
> 
> Got a yummy rich chocolate cake cooking away, gonna do some chocolate butter icing and jam filling then choc butter icing on top too ) who want some?! Xx
> 
> ewwww no thanks
> 
> dont like chocolate - sarah can have my bit :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope your all avin a good day!
> Jessica-sorry to hear af arrived :o( heres to a new fresh cycle together again!! :flower:
> Pinky-stay positive hunny and hopefully the witch will stay away. how many dpo are you today?
> Laura- I feel so odd saying this but I hope u av af soon so u can sort out your ovulation probs hun.
> Maybee babee- congratulations on your bfp! Somebody has finally had one on this forum. Lets hope thats broken the curse we had on here and well all have our bfp's soon!
> Sarah-how u doin these days where abouts are u in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> im 11dpo and af was due today - ive never been later so kind of shitting a brick here lol
> 
> everytime i go for a wee, im texting sarah giving her an update on no af lol
> 
> i want to get excited but a part of me is saying to stay level headed and af will prob come tomoz just to tease me
> 
> (whispers) but secretely im excited :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And AF didnt come this morning so WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Haha i do indeedy get updates from the toilet! I even took a bath with her yesterday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep you did, but you didnt help me when i got stuck in there!
> 
> a slippery bath surface is not the easiest when you have one fucked up arm and cant haul yourself out :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> But if we lived closer id have come round and helped you out! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awwww bless you
> 
> fuckin move then!!!!!! id love to have more bathsClick to expand...

YAY I get pinkys chocolate too!! WOOOOT!!!

I would...but wed be gabbing so much youd never get time to get a bath!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> You don't like chocolate?!? Well confirms your not normal! :rofl:
> 
> I might have a bath tonight, get some candles on the go too ;-)

That sounds like an awesome idea!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i can eat a bar of chocolate but nothing choccy flavoured - cake, drink, biscuits etc no no no no!!!
> 
> what ya mean im not normal :cry:

How about chocolate body paint? :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww me and Sarah will come and help you get back out ;-) lol
> 
> Not happy, I'm horny but Simons feeling mega hungover now!!! :-(((

Yeah!!! Laura takes one side and Ill take the other!

Awwww bless him lol. Youll have to give him some tlc...but do it naked. Hell soon forget his hangover


----------



## sarahuk

maybee baybee said:


> maybee baybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybee baybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwwww maybee thats sooooooo sweet
> 
> im sorry ive disappointed you with no good news
> 
> :flasher:
> 
> No NO NO I'm not disappointed in you honey, I'm just super excited for you! I really hope you get that BFP tomorrow and here's hoping for my bump buddy number one tomorrow, swiftly followed by all the other lovely ladies on this thread, Jess, Sarah, Laura and KT.
> Just a bit of spooky for you, my name is also Sarah, and my sister is called Laura! Must be fate :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I just had this awful feeling that I hadnt said congratulations.....Im going to check back...but just incase the paranoia was justified..
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, now just needClick to expand...
> 
> to remember not to press send b4 I've finished the message lol.
> Actually now just need to get you lovely ladies BFP's too, fingers crossed for all of you :D lookin really good sarah, lovely and stress free and all this talk of candle lit baths is making me want one too lol! :shower:Click to expand...

Haha that totally made me laugh!!

Yes, now we have a bfp on the thread its hopefully opened the door for what is now going to be an influx of many more! Come on Pinky!! :D Maybee needs some bump buddies!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha that's just reminded me I've not blew the candles out! Lol

Hahaha u sure ismons the only one with the hangover? :D


----------



## sarahuk

maybee baybee said:


> Simon not Zion lol stupid predictive text lol

LOL!!!!!!

Giggle fit number two :D lol.


----------



## Laura2806

Haha naked tlc he got ;-) lol 

Omg I make good cake!! Very chocolaty but soooooo light it melts in your mouth! mmmmmmm sex then chocolate cake, now that's what I call a Sunday night!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies my back has been killing me since tues/weds and today it's really sore! It hurts in a band just below half way down, really sore tho :-(
> 
> Got a yummy rich chocolate cake cooking away, gonna do some chocolate butter icing and jam filling then choc butter icing on top too ) who want some?! Xx
> 
> ewwww no thanks
> 
> dont like chocolate - sarah can have my bit :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope your all avin a good day!
> Jessica-sorry to hear af arrived :o( heres to a new fresh cycle together again!! :flower:
> Pinky-stay positive hunny and hopefully the witch will stay away. how many dpo are you today?
> Laura- I feel so odd saying this but I hope u av af soon so u can sort out your ovulation probs hun.
> Maybee babee- congratulations on your bfp! Somebody has finally had one on this forum. Lets hope thats broken the curse we had on here and well all have our bfp's soon!
> Sarah-how u doin these days where abouts are u in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> im 11dpo and af was due today - ive never been later so kind of shitting a brick here lol
> 
> everytime i go for a wee, im texting sarah giving her an update on no af lol
> 
> i want to get excited but a part of me is saying to stay level headed and af will prob come tomoz just to tease me
> 
> (whispers) but secretely im excited :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> And AF didnt come this morning so WOOHOO!!!
> 
> Haha i do indeedy get updates from the toilet! I even took a bath with her yesterday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yep you did, but you didnt help me when i got stuck in there!
> 
> a slippery bath surface is not the easiest when you have one fucked up arm and cant haul yourself out :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> But if we lived closer id have come round and helped you out! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> awwww bless you
> 
> fuckin move then!!!!!! id love to have more bathsClick to expand...
> 
> YAY I get pinkys chocolate too!! WOOOOT!!!
> 
> I would...but wed be gabbing so much youd never get time to get a bath!Click to expand...

soooooooooooooooooooooooooo?

id love you to be nearer to me :cry:



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i can eat a bar of chocolate but nothing choccy flavoured - cake, drink, biscuits etc no no no no!!!
> 
> what ya mean im not normal :cry:
> 
> How about chocolate body paint? :DClick to expand...

ewwwwwwww noooooooooooo thats nasty

but i do like nutella:winkwink:



sarahuk said:


> maybee baybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybee baybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybee baybee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwwwww maybee thats sooooooo sweet
> 
> im sorry ive disappointed you with no good news
> 
> :flasher:
> 
> No NO NO I'm not disappointed in you honey, I'm just super excited for you! I really hope you get that BFP tomorrow and here's hoping for my bump buddy number one tomorrow, swiftly followed by all the other lovely ladies on this thread, Jess, Sarah, Laura and KT.
> Just a bit of spooky for you, my name is also Sarah, and my sister is called Laura! Must be fate :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I just had this awful feeling that I hadnt said congratulations.....Im going to check back...but just incase the paranoia was justified..
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, now just needClick to expand...
> 
> to remember not to press send b4 I've finished the message lol.
> Actually now just need to get you lovely ladies BFP's too, fingers crossed for all of you :D lookin really good sarah, lovely and stress free and all this talk of candle lit baths is making me want one too lol! :shower:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that totally made me laugh!!
> 
> Yes, now we have a bfp on the thread its hopefully opened the door for what is now going to be an influx of many more! Come on Pinky!! :D Maybee needs some bump buddies!!Click to expand...

im trying - my body just isnt doing what i want it to do :cry:

i just a feeling that my LP has lengthened so i wont be anyones bump buddy :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Laura2806

We both will be someone's bump buddy very soon hunni, preferably each others!! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww that would be fab

sorry, i guess i keep losing my PMA

Ive had such a crappy day - all i do is cry, so i took myself off to bed and slept for 3 hours!!!

tested again - still fucking snow white

im sooooooooo cold - my back and tummy are still burning hot to touch

i think now (being realistic) either LP has lengthened and af will show or by body is teasing me like Jess's did and af will show


----------



## Laura2806

I know it's not easy chick x 

You must have needed the sleep, everything still looks right on track Hun, it's just find it easier to set ourselves up for AF than for a BFP especially right at the end of the cycle when we need that PMA most. 

We start each cycle fresh convinced that this is the month it'll happen, everything goes to plan, we get symptoms we beleive are early signs of pregnancy, we count down the days till AF is due getting less and less positive as the signs we had seem to be disappearing rapidly and it looks more and more likely that AF is on her way. By the time she's due we have convinced ourselves that a BFP is impossible and AF will come. Our PMA completely goes out the window putting stress on ourselves and our bodies which doesn't help with anything. We will one day have that cycle that leads to a happy healthy pregnancy and baby, it will come. In the meantime we must try to be patient and let our bodies be 100% ready to carry and support our precious little ones. 

Don't give up hunni xxx


----------



## Pinky32

I agree!

I have been quite calm this cycle, hopeful but calm - it was only as I got nearer to AF due date that i started getting excited

And now that date has been and gone, its getting harder to stay positive

I didnt think B6 would work so quickly

or im quick at everything else but slow at raising HCG - either way, i just want to know now - im bored being in limbo


----------



## Laura2806

There's nothing worse than not knowing what's going on with your body is there, I keep wanting sex cause that's the first good sign of AF that I get so I can at least book a docs apt. 

So what does the b6 do? Just lengthen your LP?


----------



## Pinky32

yes, my LP was only 10-11 days so i started taking B6 last cycle as it helps lengthen it but i didnt think it would work this quickly

someone asked me earlier if i ov;d later than i thought - but looking at my temps i know ff was spot on with the date

without sounding mean - i would LOVE you to have my af - would makes us both happy


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha naked tlc he got ;-) lol
> 
> Omg I make good cake!! Very chocolaty but soooooo light it melts in your mouth! mmmmmmm sex then chocolate cake, now that's what I call a Sunday night!

Haha Im turning into an old gramdma...id be happy with just the cake lmao!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> awwwww that would be fab
> 
> sorry, i guess i keep losing my PMA
> 
> Ive had such a crappy day - all i do is cry, so i took myself off to bed and slept for 3 hours!!!
> 
> tested again - still fucking snow white
> 
> im sooooooooo cold - my back and tummy are still burning hot to touch
> 
> i think now (being realistic) either LP has lengthened and af will show or by body is teasing me like Jess's did and af will show

Id love to be nearer to you too chick. And laura. I can make us crochet stuff, Laura can make us yummies, and you can feed us yummy tea and stuffs!

The sleep will do you good honey. I still think its just on the early side. You have any symptoms of af coming? At all?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky32 said:


> awwwww that would be fab
> 
> sorry, i guess i keep losing my PMA
> 
> Ive had such a crappy day - all i do is cry, so i took myself off to bed and slept for 3 hours!!!
> 
> tested again - still fucking snow white
> 
> im sooooooooo cold - my back and tummy are still burning hot to touch
> 
> i think now (being realistic) either LP has lengthened and af will show or by body is teasing me like Jess's did and af will show

 
Hello ladie's just finished reading your posted took me about 15 minute's lol. been out most of the day. So wanted to catch up on everyone's post. 

Hun (pinky) I hope what happened to me dont happen to you. You've got such a great chart and i would love to see your BFP within the next couple day, just stay as positive as you can. Iv still got my finger's crossed for ya hun. Good luck. x x x

Oooow laura your day sound's like it went great. I had a nice roast at my mother in law's. Yuuuuum. I bet that chocolate cake was yummy lol. Still no AF hun??? x x x

Well had a little cramping today but i think AF is finally going to leave me along. it's slowed right down and a lot earlier then normal, i alway's have a 5-6 day AF but look's like it could be 3-4 day's this cycle. I hope lol. Then i can get on with BD'ing. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That doesn't sound mean at all hunni. I can't believe I actually want AF to come lol 

Even IF AF does get you, which I honestly don't think she will, there will be another cycle to try all over again with, personally I've learnt so much about my cycles and how my body does or doesn't do things, (99.9999% of that from you ladies!) It makes each cycle clearer to me. I've learnt I'm either not oving or not showing evidence of ov like a lot of women get, I've learnt how to OPK, temp properly, what do many things do to help you or hinder you. And when my body is ready I'll get a BFP. 

Don't know I'm so chilled about it tonight! 

B6 also helps morning sickness doesn't it? It's good if it has worked so quickly tho hun, saves having to wait a couple of cycles for things to work. Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I know it's not easy chick x
> 
> You must have needed the sleep, everything still looks right on track Hun, it's just find it easier to set ourselves up for AF than for a BFP especially right at the end of the cycle when we need that PMA most.
> 
> We start each cycle fresh convinced that this is the month it'll happen, everything goes to plan, we get symptoms we beleive are early signs of pregnancy, we count down the days till AF is due getting less and less positive as the signs we had seem to be disappearing rapidly and it looks more and more likely that AF is on her way. By the time she's due we have convinced ourselves that a BFP is impossible and AF will come. Our PMA completely goes out the window putting stress on ourselves and our bodies which doesn't help with anything. We will one day have that cycle that leads to a happy healthy pregnancy and baby, it will come. In the meantime we must try to be patient and let our bodies be 100% ready to carry and support our precious little ones.
> 
> Don't give up hunni xxx

Well said chick!!

I recognised myself in everything you said. 20 cycles Ive done that. And its only this last one I realised that what ive been doing personally is putting too much pressure on myself each cycle. 

Its hard to do, but Im a big believer now im trying to remove the stress from the cycle and just giving the body a little break. Still ttc ofc, but I just mean with all the daily rituals that we put ourselves through gone, it has to help the body to just do what it does naturally!

I dunno if taking this more relaxed and stress free approach will bring me my bfp though. I do know though that its probably more likely. I feel a weight has been lifted and that im not torturing myself every day of the tww. I dont miss that!!

We will all find our individual ways though of making it through. And we all have each other to hold our hands and have our backs too! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> I agree!
> 
> I have been quite calm this cycle, hopeful but calm - it was only as I got nearer to AF due date that i started getting excited
> 
> And now that date has been and gone, its getting harder to stay positive
> 
> I didnt think B6 would work so quickly
> 
> or im quick at everything else but slow at raising HCG - either way, i just want to know now - im bored being in limbo

Thing is, they dont call any bfp before 15dpo slow hcg. Those are within very normal limits. Its 16dpo and above thats considered later positives :) Youre still very much in the early stages.


----------



## Laura2806

:nope: still no AF. :sex: is getting painful if my pelvis is in a certain position, for me this is normally a sign AF isn't too far away but cm is still completely clear. Few really light cramps but retry much nothing. 

I have noticed my nipples seem to be getting bigger, almost full if that makes any sense at all lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> yes, my LP was only 10-11 days so i started taking B6 last cycle as it helps lengthen it but i didnt think it would work this quickly
> 
> someone asked me earlier if i ov;d later than i thought - but looking at my temps i know ff was spot on with the date
> 
> without sounding mean - i would LOVE you to have my af - would makes us both happy

Plus considering you had a blaring positive opk, that rules that out!

Surely though, the B6 only lengthens by a day doesnt it? So wouldnt you be having your blaring af on the way symptoms by now if that was the case? :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura i know what you mean. Do you think AF will come soon then x x x


----------



## Pinky32

my nipples have been hard and very very slightly sensitive for quite a few days now and when i had my bath yesterday ive got very light veins on them - maybe its just that i was looking
wish i hadnt cos i noticed stretch marks on my boobs which i hadnt seen before!!!!!

Laura - problem is, i sometimes get watery cm before af is due so could be a good sign!!! sore sex is another good sign - i sometimes get quite sensitive down there just before af

sarah - ive only heard of b6 lengthening the LP for a day or two at most

when i said slow hcg - i just meant slow for me - i seem to do everything else very quickly


----------



## Laura2806

Jess I bloody hope she comes soon else I'm back down the docs! 

I've noticed more stretchmarks too, mind you I don't mind this seeing as I pretty much have no boobs at all, the reason why I was taken off the pill 2 years ago is they haven't grew since I first spouted them at about 10! Literally nothing there, I couldn't hold a pencil under them anyway! 

Sex hurts especially when he first enters or goes really deep, so I subtly adjust my legs and pelvis lol I remember it was that bad the once I just about made it through but was then up pretty much all night in absolute agony from it, in tears popping pills the lot! 

And true to form AF normally arrives soon after painful sex. Sitting here now I've started to get a few little pains, more like tightening of my lower abdomen than AF cramps tho.

FXed it's all good signs


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky hun sound good. cant wait to see a BFP. got my finger's crossed for ya. x x x

Laura hun, your syptom's are alot like pinky's, i know FF hasnt shown that you ovulated but have you tested since to be 100% sure your not pregnant. Im not saying test, im just wondering. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I tested last Tuesday and it was stark white! I'll test again the end of the week if I don't get AF, this is the most 'normal' I've felt in the latter half of my cycles too. I've stopped temping for now aswell.


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh gooood signs laura :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Pinky hun sound good. cant wait to see a BFP. got my finger's crossed for ya. x x x
> 
> Laura hun, your syptom's are alot like pinky's, i know FF hasnt shown that you ovulated but have you tested since to be 100% sure your not pregnant. Im not saying test, im just wondering. x x x

fingers and toes please


----------



## Laura2806

It's bad luck to cross more than one set of fingers ;-) lol 

Good for what tho?! Lmao


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol pinky there crossed to. x x x

Laura i dont wanna get your hope's high, but hopefully a BFP come's before AF. I do see to different cycle day's were you could have ovulated and FF could have got wrong due to no EW CM. but they do say some women can get CM mixed up or might have EW for a couple hour's and not notice. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it is still at the back of my mind, my oh and best friend we're convinced that I am when I told them it had been 42 days lol 

I've not been at all careful this month, been drinking, letting the dogs jump all over me, went on a jumping pillow (amazing fun by the way) which I would highly unadvisedly you do if preggers lol so it would be my luck that it happens this month lol I'm not getting my hopes up tho xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I understand your not getting your hope's high. But it doe's sound like you could be, iv been thinking about it for the last few day's but didnt really know how to say it to you. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

laura - to me, sore sex means af is coming soon

jess - ff looks at temps mainly - cm and opks etc its an added extra but its the temps that tell ff if you have ov;d


----------



## Laura2806

Aww bless ya chick  it would be amazing if I am, I guess the next week will tell lots! I don't want to be able to drink at my brothers wedding in 3weeks! Lol 

My backache has gone for now which is good lol 

My head on the other hand is absolutely killing me! I shall therefore very shortly be hitting the hay!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky i know what you mean hun.

Laura hope your head feel's better soon. Have a good night's sleep it might help. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Problem is until last night it had been almost a week since we had sex and it was painful then :-( 

Right then ladies my Bells wants to go outside then into my parents room to bed, and I'm gonna wee then sleep lol 

Night all xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

night sweetie. sweet dreams and hope you feel better in the morning. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

night laura

have a good sleep xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you ladies, you too xx


----------



## Pinky32

officially 13DPO


----------



## Laura2806

Still no fucking AF


----------



## Laura2806

Woop woop hun! When you testing again? 

I dreamt about being pregnant again last night :-(


----------



## Pinky32

awwww i dream of being pregnant most nights somehow hoping that i will wake up to find a massive bump there

i took 3 tests this morning - all negative - i did an IC, a digi and a FRER
the nearest i got was an indent line appeared on the IC after about 10 mins


----------



## Laura2806

All is not lost yet chick! There's still time ;-)

I may have had ov pains earlier!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Jess I bloody hope she comes soon else I'm back down the docs!
> 
> I've noticed more stretchmarks too, mind you I don't mind this seeing as I pretty much have no boobs at all, the reason why I was taken off the pill 2 years ago is they haven't grew since I first spouted them at about 10! Literally nothing there, I couldn't hold a pencil under them anyway!
> 
> Sex hurts especially when he first enters or goes really deep, so I subtly adjust my legs and pelvis lol I remember it was that bad the once I just about made it through but was then up pretty much all night in absolute agony from it, in tears popping pills the lot!
> 
> And true to form AF normally arrives soon after painful sex. Sitting here now I've started to get a few little pains, more like tightening of my lower abdomen than AF cramps tho.
> 
> FXed it's all good signs

I get that too...and if i have sex the day after af. I think its cos the cervix is low and theres no cm there...atleast thats what ive been telling myself! Have to tell matt to go gentle so he doesnt friction burn my cervix!!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> lol pinky there crossed to. x x x
> 
> Laura i dont wanna get your hope's high, but hopefully a BFP come's before AF. I do see to different cycle day's were you could have ovulated and FF could have got wrong due to no EW CM. but they do say some women can get CM mixed up or might have EW for a couple hour's and not notice. x x x

Thing is even with putting in ewcm FF would not give her crosshairs for ovulation based on the fact that she hasnt had any thermal shift which occurs after ovulation due to the progesterone thats released once the egg is in play. Thats why we suggested she see the doc since theres no evidence on her chaty to lean towards ovulation.

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhh laura...u should temp and see if your temps have jumped up significantly over the next week then. Your cycle temps have been fairly consistent so far this cycle so you should see a nice thermal shift if you are indeed ovulating!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I might temp again tomorrow an see what we've got! Lol

Feel really queezy today :-/


----------



## Pinky32

AF has started i think :cry:

going to console myself on the sofa with crap movies


----------



## Laura2806

Oh hunni I'm so sorry :-( :hugs: that's such shit news xxxx


----------



## maybee baybee

Hey ladies, just got in from work and checked how everyone is getting on.
Pinky - is it AF :growlmad: so gutted for you if it is hon...

Laura, hope you're feeling a bit better chick, sorry you're not well, but I agree with pinky and sarah it could be ov, OR could be even better news, do you have any opk strips you could check with? Really hope it is either ov, BFP or AF, just something so you aren't in limbo anymore xx

Jess and Sarah looks like it won't be long now before you can start the fun again :sex: :) fingers crossed for everyone this month.


----------



## Laura2806

I feel crappy :-( sinus all bunged up and painful, banging headache :-( nausious 

Not got any OPKs and only got a digi hcg and a boots own which is blue dye. 

I'll test end ov the week if no AF by then and then book in at the docs too. Oh the joys!!


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky!!! How you doin hunni? Thinking about you and sending mahoosive :hugs: xxx


----------



## maybee baybee

Laura2806 said:


> I feel crappy :-( sinus all bunged up and painful, banging headache :-( nausious
> 
> Not got any OPKs and only got a digi hcg and a boots own which is blue dye.
> 
> I'll test end ov the week if no AF by then and then book in at the docs too. Oh the joys!!

Oh poor you :cry: really hope you start feeling better soon xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky how are you holding up my love? :( :hugs:

Awww Laura...I hope you feel better soon chick!!

I think ill be back to waiting for ov within the next few days. Getting some cramping and I estimate im about 9dpo which is right on track for me when I normally start with pains. Boooo...!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Awwww pinky hun im so sorry to hear that hun, how you getting on... hope your ok sweetie? x x x

Laura hope you feel better soon hun. x x x

Sarah i know what you mean hun. x x x

Just got back from mother in law's. AF has finally just gone, so i hope it's has gone for good. x x x

Sending you lovly ladie's load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Ohhh yer i got some volic acid today and i need a little help ladie's... I know i have to take the lot over the next 3 month's, But do i take them when im on my AF aswell? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, gonna get an early night cuddled up in bed with the oh! 

but for ov time Sarah! 

My SIL had a scare earlier, web to the docs and was told she had chest infection, she had lost lots of mucus too and wasn't feeling the baby move (she's 24wks now) so the docs sent her straight to hosp cause the doc couldn't feel baby move nor find a heartbeat, thought she was going into preterm labour, she wouldn't go in an ambulance cause my brother was at work and she wanted to go with him not on her own. got checked out by midwife who finally found heartbeat then by doc who confirmed everything was ok and she's not in labour. Pretty scary stuff!! 

We had some really good news tho, Simons mum is givin £10,000 for a deposit and £2,000 for solicitors fees meaning we an pay his car loan off with our savings ) and my credit card hehe


----------



## maybee baybee

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies, gonna get an early night cuddled up in bed with the oh!
> 
> but for ov time Sarah!
> 
> My SIL had a scare earlier, web to the docs and was told she had chest infection, she had lost lots of mucus too and wasn't feeling the baby move (she's 24wks now) so the docs sent her straight to hosp cause the doc couldn't feel baby move nor find a heartbeat, thought she was going into preterm labour, she wouldn't go in an ambulance cause my brother was at work and she wanted to go with him not on her own. got checked out by midwife who finally found heartbeat then by doc who confirmed everything was ok and she's not in labour. Pretty scary stuff!!
> 
> We had some really good news tho, Simons mum is givin £10,000 for a deposit and £2,000 for solicitors fees meaning we an pay his car loan off with our savings ) and my credit card hehe

Wow, that's great news all round Laura, glad your SIL is ok and cool stuff about your house deposit :) all your plans will come together you'll see x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it's a relief all round  x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura hun glad so here your SIL and baby are fine. Woow good news hun. I bet you cant wait to move. x x x


----------



## AMP1117

Wishing everyone luck!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess, I know gettin really excited! Especially considering the estate agrnt practically told me the vendor of the house we love is waiting for us to put an offer in even through they've had several already! Eeeeeeek!! Lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun and good luck i hope you get the one you want. :D x x x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> Awwww pinky hun im so sorry to hear that hun, how you getting on... hope your ok sweetie? x x x
> 
> Laura hope you feel better soon hun. x x x
> 
> Sarah i know what you mean hun. x x x
> 
> Just got back from mother in law's. AF has finally just gone, so i hope it's has gone for good. x x x
> 
> Sending you lovly ladie's load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x

YAY for AF leaving! Always feelds good doesnt it! 


As for the folic acid, u need to take one every day :) Even on af!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies, gonna get an early night cuddled up in bed with the oh!
> 
> but for ov time Sarah!
> 
> My SIL had a scare earlier, web to the docs and was told she had chest infection, she had lost lots of mucus too and wasn't feeling the baby move (she's 24wks now) so the docs sent her straight to hosp cause the doc couldn't feel baby move nor find a heartbeat, thought she was going into preterm labour, she wouldn't go in an ambulance cause my brother was at work and she wanted to go with him not on her own. got checked out by midwife who finally found heartbeat then by doc who confirmed everything was ok and she's not in labour. Pretty scary stuff!!
> 
> We had some really good news tho, Simons mum is givin £10,000 for a deposit and £2,000 for solicitors fees meaning we an pay his car loan off with our savings ) and my credit card hehe

Oh wow honey that IS great news!!! What a lovely momma he has!

Awww sounds like a stressy night. I bet she was so beside herself. Glad ecverything turned out ok and that it was all just a false alarm. xxx


----------



## sarahuk

AMP1117 said:


> Wishing everyone luck!

You too Amp!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Sarah  we didn't know the full picture until mum mum got home last night and explained what had happened. Speaking the estate agent again today and the financial advisor too. 

Have you heard from pinky? If you speak to her send her my love and hugs xx

So very tired today! Feel really wet too so FXed it's AF!!! Or ewcm lmao!


----------



## Pinky32

awww thanks laura xxx

im just feeling so low, i spent the whole of yesterday watching crappy films and crying


AF has hit full force this morning - its just made me think about a few things


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol yes sarah it doe's feel great fun. Had quite a short AF this month, which im glad because now i can get on with this cycle :D x x x

Good luck with the estate agent today and the financial advisor. x x x

Pinky hun What on your mind girl, you can tell us were all here for ya sweetie. It's sad when AF arrive's for anyone. :hugs: x x x


----------



## Pinky32

jess - just everything i guess - ive had bloody tests and ultrasound scans - all came back normal, but yesterday i was just thinking whether to carry on or if its fate telling me something

before anyone says ive not been doing it that long and theres still plenty of time blah blah you have to remember my age - the chances for a "normal healthy younger person" is only 25% each cycle and for my age its a lot less

I know pple my age and older have kids but this has just made me look at my life in general and evaluate things - im not liking what im seeing

if i hadnt have had my accident last year i wouldnt have ttc, i was so wrapped up in my job which i loved that it never occured to me that i could ttc - i guess once i had hit 35 i had put all thoughts of having children to the back of my mind

i feel better today than i did yesterday but still not myself


----------



## Laura2806

You ok Charlotte? :( big hugs to you hunni xxxxx

Thanks jess  xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks Sarah  we didn't know the full picture until mum mum got home last night and explained what had happened. Speaking the estate agent again today and the financial advisor too.
> 
> Have you heard from pinky? If you speak to her send her my love and hugs xx
> 
> So very tired today! Feel really wet too so FXed it's AF!!! Or ewcm lmao!

Ohh wouldnt it be excited if it was one of the two things going on! Atleast youd know where you were then!! :D

Good luck with the FA...look forward to hearing how it went! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> awww thanks laura xxx
> 
> im just feeling so low, i spent the whole of yesterday watching crappy films and crying
> 
> 
> AF has hit full force this morning - its just made me think about a few things

Big hugs honey...we are here for you when you feel up to talking :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> jess - just everything i guess - ive had bloody tests and ultrasound scans - all came back normal, but yesterday i was just thinking whether to carry on or if its fate telling me something
> 
> before anyone says ive not been doing it that long and theres still plenty of time blah blah you have to remember my age - the chances for a "normal healthy younger person" is only 25% each cycle and for my age its a lot less
> 
> I know pple my age and older have kids but this has just made me look at my life in general and evaluate things - im not liking what im seeing
> 
> if i hadnt have had my accident last year i wouldnt have ttc, i was so wrapped up in my job which i loved that it never occured to me that i could ttc - i guess once i had hit 35 i had put all thoughts of having children to the back of my mind
> 
> i feel better today than i did yesterday but still not myself

Im not going to give you the "you havent been doing it long" speach..but what I am going to say is that because of your age you qualify for assistance from the nhs much faster. I read a site that said that over the age of 40 you can ask for tests and reviews etc and possibly get clomid too which will help with the egg quality, after just 3 months of ttc. I defo think this is the way to go chick. 

If it takes 12 to 18 months averaged for someone thats in their 20 to 30s, i think its time to speak to the doc about gettng your bloodwork done early cycle and cd21 to see whats going on xx


----------



## Pinky32

maybe


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome laura. x x x

Pinky hun i wasnt going to say that i still think that what is it 9 month's now that you've been TTC it is a long time hun, And we all know it's hard however long weve been trying. I know what you mean with your chance's of concieveing because of your age & i understand that you loved your job and children didnt cross your mind untill when it did. Cant you get IVF or IUI on the NHS if that's what you would want to do or would it be to complicated with OH!

Anyway hun i will be thinking of you and praying for you everyday and i'll be sending you load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya to all you lovely ladies :hi:

I hope you don't mind me joining you all. I started spotting on Saturday which continued to Sunday and yesterday, I think AF has arrived today but it's one weird cycle. I never spot before AF and my Cervix is still high, I thought it was supposed to be low when AF arrives to be able to do it's job properly? :wacko: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky sweetness you've gotta what you feel is best is for you either way. I know your a strong person and you'll get through all this shit. We're all here when you need us xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hi Excalibur! Welcome! 

Not sure why it means but FXed for you xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Hi Excalibur! Welcome!
> 
> Not sure why it means but FXed for you xx

Hiya hun. Thank you :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

Jess - I wouldnt consider IVF or IUI - its just something i wouldnt do, cant explain why, just wouldnt

Laura - Thanks hun xx

For some strange reason ive not had any cramping at all and yet this morning i woke up to a scene from texas chainsaw massacre - but not a cramp in sight!

Ive just had all my hair cut off - wont put a pic up cos my hair goes funny after a cut for a day or two till it settles down - but now my neck is showing im going to have to make sure i wash it :rofl:

excal - welcome! - my cervix was high until this morning - i havent checked it though but im assuming as i have full full full flow, my cp is low lol


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

I went away for the weekend. Had a good time. It's cd23 and I am quite sure that I am 5 dpo. I only got to bd 1 1/2 days before the arrival of EWCM. The EWCM lasted about 4 days. I don't know if I have a chance. Soooo...here's to the TWW...

I hope that all is well. 

xoxo


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Thank you hun :hugs: I have full flow today but my cervix is high? :wacko: Really strange lol! I'm definetly classing it as AF now.


----------



## Pinky32

i never record cp as its too unreliable


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Yeah I don't think I'll be tracking mine next time. It's all over the place :wacko:


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to see your a bit more cheerful pinky  

And don't forget, whatever will be will be sweet, there's no point me lecturing to you cause I hardly know what I'm talking about :rofl: but I'm hear for you hunni and I feel for you do much, bella sends big wet sloppy kisses too ;-)

Can't wait to see your hair! I loved having mine in a pob but am growing it for the wedding (hopefully next year) cxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, Hope everybody is ok, Sorry to hear af arrived Pinky!!! I hope you are ok and your keeping positive. Why is it that we have no luck on this forum??!! Well except Maybee Baybee you lucky thing you :)


----------



## Pinky32

excal - do you temp? much more reliable

laura - i sent sarah a pic but id rather wait for it to calm down in a day or two - it was in a short pob before but the last time i had it cut was just before xmas and upto this morning i was tying it back it had grown so much - not now :rofl: its short short short

katie - thanks un - im a bit better today thanks, now just focusing on getting rid of af for my operation on friday then ov is due mid next week


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: I don't temp at the moment but I ordered a BBT from Amazon which is due to arrive on Friday. So will start Temping on Saturday :)


----------



## kt1988

Oh look on the bright side hunny your obviously better off having this operation so you can take your mind of ttc for a short while, it might just happen for you then. Is it going to be long recovery time after the op? 

You have a fab quick cycle though, yours seem to fly by!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I know what you mean pinky! My SIL always goes a bit scissor happy so I leave it a few days before doing much with it lol 

I think pinky's had 2 cycles and my 1 isn't finished yet lol gives pinky 2x the chance of catching ;-) it will happen soon pinky, I just know it!


----------



## kt1988

Pinky's cycle lengths are amazing! How long are yours usually laura?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Evening ladie's,

Pinky hun, You dont have to explain hun we all have reason's for thing's we wouldnt do or try. Your a strong women and i know you'll be happy to see the end of AF and start trying again. Best of luck & load's of baby dust for this cycle hun. x x x

Excalibur im glad you come to join us. :D 
How you doing hun? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

:rofl: normally no more than about 33 but are all I've the place! This is coming close the longest now :-( 

Don't know whether to wait until end of week or test sooner


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica: Hiya hun, thought I would come and join yourself and your lovely ladies hehe. I'm not too bad thank you, just wishing AF would hurry up and bugger off then we can start all over again :( How are you hun? xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun it's down to you, but testing again might be a good idea. I cant believe you still have know AF so somethink has to be going on in side. But only test sooner if you feel like you can take the resul's what ever it will be. Hopefully good new's. :D
I just wanna be here for ya hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww excalibur hun i know how your feeling, i felt like that when my AF arrived.
Yer thank's hun im ok, Not doing to bad. Me and OH had a little chat this morning about :sex: lol. Not gonna go in to detail as it's a TMI lol. Im just chilling now chatting to you lovly ladie's as me little one's now a sleep. Awww hun dont feel crappy. Your lovly. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

We dont mind details ;-) lol 

I'm tempted to test in the morning, only got a clear blue early results and a digi, might do the early results one, I'm not getting my hopes up, just want to make sure I'm not doing things that could harm a bean if there's one stuck. Highly doubt it but better to be safe than sorry. 

Excalibur - what's your story then hun? Lol


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky: I don't temp at the moment but I ordered a BBT from Amazon which is due to arrive on Friday. So will start Temping on Saturday :)

temping is easy - any problems,just ask
oral temping isgood but vag temping is much more acurate and you dont have to worry as much if like me you fight with the duvet every morning just to reach the therm lol



kt1988 said:


> Oh look on the bright side hunny your obviously better off having this operation so you can take your mind of ttc for a short while, it might just happen for you then. Is it going to be long recovery time after the op?
> 
> You have a fab quick cycle though, yours seem to fly by!!

not sure how long the recovery will be - its only a day surgery so i will be home friday evening

but when i had my main operation last year, within days my oh came to see me and i still managed (somehow) to bd so im sure i;ll do it agaion :winkwink:



Laura2806 said:


> Haha I know what you mean pinky! My SIL always goes a bit scissor happy so I leave it a few days before doing much with it lol
> 
> I think pinky's had 2 cycles and my 1 isn't finished yet lol gives pinky 2x the chance of catching ;-) it will happen soon pinky, I just know it!

im just starting my 4th cycle since new years day :wacko:



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Evening ladie's,
> 
> Pinky hun, You dont have to explain hun we all have reason's for thing's we wouldnt do or try. Your a strong women and i know you'll be happy to see the end of AF and start trying again. Best of luck & load's of baby dust for this cycle hun. x x x
> 
> Excalibur im glad you come to join us. :D
> How you doing hun? x x x

thank you sweetie - i know no-one in here would judge me as to why or why not i would do something - just thought i would pre emp you asking :rofl:



Laura2806 said:


> :rofl: normally no more than about 33 but are all I've the place! This is coming close the longest now :-(
> 
> Don't know whether to wait until end of week or test sooner

testing for what hun?


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww excalibur hun i know how your feeling, i felt like that when my AF arrived.
> Yer thank's hun im ok, Not doing to bad. Me and OH had a little chat this morning about :sex: lol. Not gonna go in to detail as it's a TMI lol. Im just chilling now chatting to you lovly ladie's as me little one's now a sleep. Awww hun dont feel crappy. Your lovly. x x x


i wanna know now :haha:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura hun you made a good point there, i think go for it then hun. Do what you said. Like you said better to be safe then sorry. Good luck if you do test and sending you load's of sticky magical baby dust. x x x

Lol he said he want's us to be more kinky :D i was cracking up & thinking How much more kinky can i be. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww pinky hun your welcome. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

did you ask him what he wanted you to do?


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica: Yeah it's awful, get hopes up just to be shot back down again by the witch! :( I wish you all the best this cycle and get your BFP. You deserve it! :D Aww thank you hun, I think everyone on here is lovely :D xxx

Laura: Hiya hun :hugs: My Story - We first found out we were Pregnant on 23rd December 2011, we were over the moon, the best Christmas present ever! We sadly had a Natural Miscarriage on 4th January, no D&C or anything needed. Now, just waiting for AF to go away then we can start again :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Thank you hun, I'll be sure to ask if I get stuck with Temping. I was thinking of doing it Orally, do you suggest the other way? ;)


----------



## Pinky32

awwww im sorry to hear that excal :hug:

i had one 18th dec


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> awwww im sorry to hear that excal :hug:
> 
> i had one 18th dec

Thank you hun. Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: It's an awful thing for anyone to have to go through. I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy.


----------



## Pinky32

excal - i used to temp orally but i found that i get so tangled with the duvet it would take me a good 3-4 mins of fighting with it just to reach the therm so i now temp vag and cant now imagine temping orally

its so much more accurate and i find it easier as i used to drop back off to sleep and the therm would fall out my mouth


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww im sorry to hear that excal :hug:
> 
> i had one 18th dec
> 
> Thank you hun. Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: It's an awful thing for anyone to have to go through. I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy.Click to expand...

no the difference is hun i didnt know i was preggy, just knew someone was wrong

my hug is for you :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: I'm not sure which would be the best for me, I don't get tangled up in my Duvet though :haha: Aww thank you hun, you're so lovely. :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Excalibur hun i agree with pinky i did orally with my first cycle on charting but it was a mess. so been vag temping since last cycle and my cycle was a lot clearer to me and more accurate. good luck with it hun and were all here to help if you get stuck on anythink. I think iv said this before but i will again sorry to hear about your lose hun. :hugs: x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky: I'm not sure which would be the best for me, I don't get tangled up in my Duvet though :haha: Aww thank you hun, you're so lovely. :)

its a personal choice - i cant tell you which one to do

if you sleep with a window open or mouth open then vag is better

if you dont and your not going to fall back to sleep with it in your mouth then try oral

once you start a cycle one way you should really keep doing it and vag temps sometimes read a bit higher than oral so you might get a false chart showing temps going up when really its just you swapping over

in the time between getting your therm and ov - you could try oral first and see how you like it then change if its not for you

just make sure your temps are taken before you get up, talk, cough anything - and temps should be taken when you first wake up after at least a 3 hour block of sleep


----------



## Laura2806

Testing for a bean, a long shot but just want I make doubly sure! 

4!!! I'm struggling with 2 :rofl:

I'm switching to vag next cycle too, especially the way my temps have been this cycle! 

Kinky in what way?! Lmao 

Sorry to hear about your mc Excalibur :-( must be horrible xx


----------



## Pinky32

see????????? you should have asked the doc about angus castus - i could have sent it to you and you could have been taking it for a week now!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol laura you do make me laugh hun, Im not to sure and to be truthful i was a bit scared to ask lol just in case the answer was whip's or somethink lol, i dont mind all the body oil's or body chocolate's and that. lol i know him like the back of my hand and a whip would be the first thing he would want to buy hehe. But i did see somethink i thought was interesting the other day, when i was buying my folic acid i walked past the lube section in saver's and i looked down and see a vibrating willy ring. :D hehe £1.50 x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica: Thank you hun :hugs: How did you go on about taking your temp through AF? I'll probably try that way if it's more accurate :wacko: I'm really not sure lol as it's all new to me xxx 

Pinky: Thank you for the advice hun, I'll probably try Orally first and see how I go with that like you said, if it looks messy or doesn't look right then I'll swith over and try the other way, see if that works any better for me :D 

Laura: Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah it was horrible as it was our 1st and we wanted it more than anything but I guess life goes on huh? :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

you have to be careful with those jess as they may make him a bit too excited and finish a hell of a lot quicker than normal


----------



## Pinky32

excal - my af came on fullforce this morning and i still temped - i just wiped it with a tissue afterwards - wasnt as mucky as i thought it would be

temping during af isnt important - the main time temping is vital is in the build up to ov and just after ov so that fertility friend can confirm ov for you


----------



## jonathansmom

This 2ww is KILLING me!


----------



## Excalibur

Pink: Oohh that's not too bad then, what about if you wear tampons though? :wacko: Sorry for all the questions :blush: I know some people say make sure you don't miss a day temping or it will mess with your chart etc, I think I'll try Orally first though. :)


----------



## Laura2806

I'm sorry pinky :-( I should have listened to you but I really thought AF would have been here by now :-( 

I shall stay away from willy rings then lmao my oh has started to get a bit kinkier but it's difficult being with my folks lol the sooner we're out the better 

I shall temp via vag and just avoid the worst days of AF, hopefully I won't need to do it all if my licks in tomorrow, who am I kidding tho?! Certainly to me! Lol 

Been feeling really sick just after eating the past 2days, not good!


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pink: Oohh that's not too bad then, what about if you wear tampons though? :wacko: Sorry for all the questions :blush: I know some people say make sure you don't miss a day temping or it will mess with your chart etc, I think I'll try Orally first though. :)

thats what we're here for hun, to help and answer any questions

dont be embarressed or shy - nothing is too much information when ttc

i would say if your heavy enough to need a tampon, dont temp

wait until its finished to start temping

the only time that its vital you dont miss a days temping is over the ov period - ff needs this to confirm once you have ov'd

try oral - see how you go, change to vag BEFORE you ov if yo want to


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Excalibur On my second cycle when i started vag temping i did temp orally while on AF then started vag temping which i shouldnt have done to be truthful as it was a bit nutty while on AF but went quite well after. Then this cycle i didnt temp the first 2 day's due to my AF being really heavy then a little lighter. But did vag temp CD3,4 & 5 (today) as AF was very light. Which i decided to do this month as pinky my lovly told me she did so thought sod it i'll go for it this month. But hun stick to what you wanna do. Good luck with it. x x x

Pinky that's funny but i wouldnt mind trying it, we watch that program were couple get these people in to spice up there sex life and the man was into whip's and she said it made him spert lol a lot quicker but they showed her this thing to do with a plasic willy lol they called it making fire, and they told her to lube up and rub her hand up and down his willy like she was rubbing her hand's together to make them worm lol then the next day she come back and had a blood shot eye haha he only sperted in her eye. lol. bet that made ya laught. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:

theres a tv ad for durex with 2 turntables and they slow the mans record down and speed the girls record up

always makes me laugh


----------



## Laura2806

I love that ad lol

Squirt in the eye hurts!! Lmao!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

yep lol iv seen that one, I told you iv got silly brain on you was talking about vibrating willy ring and im going on about whip's lol, Well i think im gonna have a go at it and see what happen's. Gonna have to go buy it now lol wanna know if OH finish's quicker lol. It actually might come in handy cause sometime's we can still be going 2 hour's later haha. I get a little sore down there. sorry if TMI ladie's x x x

Excalibur i got told before that while TTC tampon's aint a good thing to use while on AF i stopped using them about 3/4 month's ago even though i had wearing a pad. :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

:D


----------



## Laura2806

I use tampons, can't stand using pads even when AF has almost gone :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

oh i forgotten that i got told that lol wondered why i was wearing granny knickers and a pad :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Is it just cause of the risk of infection?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I noticed that when i used tampax i alway's started AF with brown blood but since iv been using pad's i start AF with pure red blood. x x x

Owww laura have you been squirted in the eye before lol :D x


----------



## Pinky32

apparently its because they can cause infection but more importantly they suck all your body fluids out and effects your bodys cm during your whole cycle


----------



## Laura2806

I used to start with brown but now it's fresh red, when I'm dowto spotting I don't use anything, just go to the bathroom loads lol

Yep a few years ago now while I was at uni lol he's a firefighter now!


----------



## Pinky32

ive not used a tampon since july and i my first sign of af is always brown

i had af all day yesterday and today was the first red


----------



## Laura2806

Why do they say not to use tampons whilst TTC?


----------



## Pinky32

i already answered that at the top of this page


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry Hun didn't notice


----------



## Laura2806

They didn't affect my cm before


----------



## Pinky32

we;re not saying it will - it "could"


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol you to crack me up,

Ewww laura very dirty girl hehe. lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Nah I prefer what I've got now )


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I more or less always need a tampon as it gets quite heavy in the middle of my cycle :( Yeah I'll try Orally first hun and see how I go :D I have a link in my Signature anyway so once I start actually temping, I'm sure I can ask you ladies for your opinions as to wether my chart looks messed up or whatever lol. 

Jessica: Thank you hun :D I'll keep you all updated or ask if I have any problems etc :hugs: I used to wear pads but I found it very uncomfortable having to look at the blood everytime I went to the bathroom, also I could feel it leaking when I stood up which is horrible! That's why I started using Tampons, I had to wear pads for a week when I had the Miscarriage and I hated it! Don't think I will go back to them :wacko: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

excal - no probs, thats what we;re here for

just noticed your chart is the same as mine - cd2


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Yeah I'm CD2 today. Hopefully it will pass quick then we can get TTC again :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

i;ll be finished by thurs latest and im due to ov mid next week

i have quick cycles


----------



## Laura2806

Same here Excalibur I hate the feeling of it, especially when you get up in the morning :nope: wouldn't mind if I was light but I'm not :-(


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Wow you are lucky! I should be finished on Friday and I won't be due to Ov until 19th March :o 

Laura: Yeah that it the worst part, led down all night and then stand up and it all leaks, urgh! :nope: Tampax all the way!! Lol. I would love to have light AF's all the time.


----------



## Pinky32

by the 19th i'll be half way thru dpo (if i bd during fertile period) lol

ive had the same liner on all day and theres nothing there - only when i wipe


----------



## Laura2806

Hate it lol 

How lush would that be! I get 2-3days heavy followed by 2-3 medium then a day of spotting. Oh th joys lol

Anyways I'm off to bed, oh is still at football :-( knackered tho so sleep for me! Night ladies xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura i know hun :D . x x x 

Excalibur defo keep me posted hun. i know what you mean i do it every month. x x x

Well im off to watch shameless then to bed for me so speak to you ladie's tomorrow when i get back from shopping. x x x night to all for when you hit the pillow's. x


----------



## Pinky32

night laura

sleep well xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Night jess xx


----------



## Pinky32

night jess j

sleep well xxxxxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Wow!! I would love to have your cycles! At least you have a chance of getting a BFP quicker! :dust: 

Laura: This cycle I started spotting on Saturday (which I never do 2 days before AF) yesterday it was a bit heavier and today it hit me! Normally I get it light on CD1, then a few days heavy then light again towards the end of it. Since MC it's been messed up :( Night night hun, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx

Jessica: I'll keep you updated hun. Enjoy watching Shameless. Night night hun. Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Pinky32

trust me hun, you wouldnt

although af goes quickly and its light, and then i ov quickly - i also have a short lp which upto last cycle was only 10-11 days so i started taking b6 to length it and af was due last sat so when it didnt arrive i got all excited and then yesterday af started really light two days late!

but i did have weird cycles since coming off bcp and it took me a while to get it all sorted


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Aww that doesn't sound good hun, it's an automatic reaction when AF is late isn't it? It's like, I might be pregnant! And then she shows up unexpected! :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i had so many good signs this cycle - everything was looking soooooooo promising


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Sorry to hear hun :hugs: I have a few nasty evaps this cycle aswell, thought I had got my BFP at 6DPO but it must have been a nasty Evap, although it was a pink line and came up within the time limit! I had about 2/3 of those and then got a nasty evap on FRER aswell which was a stark white line.


----------



## Pinky32

oh god im sorry

ive been lucky, never had an evap


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Thank you hun, you are lucky. I tested everyday from 1DPO last time so I have decided that this time, I'm not testing until 2nd April or if AF is late..if I can hold out that long! I don't think I would get a Positive HPT early on as last time it took until we were 5/6 weeks before we got a Positive pregnancy test? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

i held off testing as i know its silly testing too early - too much chance of an evap

also the longer you leave it the stronger the line will be and easier to see


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: That is very true. That is why I'm going to wait this time round :D I know the wait will kill me but it's got to be done, too much heartbreak last time.


----------



## Pinky32

you just have to find something to do to take your mind off it

i whitewashed my bedroom walls last time so this cycle i;ll give them a second coat of paint then the woodwork lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: I don't really have much to do to take my mind off it, only chatting on BnB and doing the odd painting on the laptop :haha: Giving your bedroom walls a second coat of paint sounds like a good idea :haha: Need a hand with anything? Lol!


----------



## Pinky32

some of the girls on her have taken up baking (with major decorations), crocheting, i used to knit baby blankets etc

aim to do something each day, even if its tidying up that kitchen drawer we all have, or organising your knickers into colour order, i went through my wardrobe and got rid of loads of clothes and sold them on ebay one cycle

the problem with being on bnb is that it keeps reminding you where you are or makes you notice symptoms that werent there until someone mentions them etc

yeahhhhhh im always up for a hand hun lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Ooo I started teaching myself how to Crochet a while back, only got as far as making a few Granny Squares as they call them lol! I can also knit but not very good at it! Although I got half way through making a Scarf, never finished it :haha: You come up with some good ideas to keep us busy. Yeah I know what you mean about BnB reminding us of where we are in our cycles, it's in our tickers! :nope: Lol!


----------



## Pinky32

i started knitting squares then sewing them together and giving them to local dog rescue as blankets for the dogs

then i went onto knitting baby blankets - nothing special - its more something to do

sarah (whos missing tonight) crochets a lot - ask her what things you can crochet - maybe start crocheting a baby blanket for your baby

doesnt have to be perfect, the fact you made it makes it special

theres loads of things you can do to keep your mind off things, you can still come on bnb but if you make it less time, then your spending your time catching up with gossip and chatting rather than symptom spotting which im terrible for


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Seems like you have been a busy bee! I would love to be able to knit or even crochet a baby blanket! I might give it a go and see what I can come up with ;) Yeah I know what you mean though about Symptom Spotting, every twinge or whatever I thought was related to Pregnancy, just goes to show when AF turns up!


----------



## Pinky32

if you can crochet squares, why not keep doing them and sew them together to make a blanket

sarah can help you with how to make the square into one big blanket but if your not comfortable doing that just do little square

imagine how special that blanket will be when you wrap your baby in it each time - god keepsake to keep for special memories


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Great idea hun! I would be ok making the squares, just basic one's like of the same colour, but yeah I would probably struggle sewing them together, would have to research online or watch some youtube video's :haha: Thank you for sharing your idea's hun :hugs:

I'm going to go to bed now hun. Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

why not get some different colours so its more like a patchwork blanket

easy to sew together using wool - sarah will know more when shes on tomorrow

have a good night hun

sleep well xx


----------



## Laura2806

WTF ladies I just got my highest ever ever temp and I'm freezing!! My body is def screwed up :-(


----------



## Laura2806

Groupon have got an offer on for on a sex toys website, £15 for £35 worth of goods. If you've got iPhone app it's on Leicester ;-)


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls I had a massive rise in temps too this morning, I don't know why as I've had a negative opk this morning and last night? I do feel very hot and but sicky so perhaps I'm not well? I was up at 3am after 3 hours sleep to pick oh from work them went back to sleep.for 3 hours so maybe its that too? What do you think I'm panicking coz we havent bd since 2 days ago we will tnite thi ;o)


----------



## Laura2806

We havnt bd'd since Sunday! Tbh I think mine is like the others, a freak rise, had a bfn this morning. But hey ho life goes on!


----------



## kt1988

Yeh thats true huni, sorry you had a bfn this morning! Your having a really tough time this cycle arnt you.:growlmad:

Im off to work now not feeling right so see how it goes. speak later laura :o) hope you have a good day. xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I'm just really fed up with it all now. Love the fact my body is failing to do what it's designed for! 

You too hunni have a good day xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - that temp rise is great but its a shame you didnt temp for 3 days as we can see if it shot up there or slow rise up there.

It "could" be ov - see what it does in the next day or two

Katie - test with an opk again today to see if theres a line or it could be down to not feeling well

fingers crossed for both of you


----------



## Laura2806

I was taking a break from temping cause we didn't think anything anything was happening lol bit annoyed I stopped tbh. Oh well FXed for tomorrow 

How you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

im ok thanks - just starting to get a bit nervous about my op on friday

ive got a friend over from greece so im seeing her for dinner tonight which will take my mind off things i hope

some pple i went to school with have all got together on facebook and had a reunion last sat and its great catching up on the stories of the things we did back then

I was talking to one person who was telling me i used to argue with a boy in art all the time, she was going on and on and on about it and all i said was "i did art????"

How can i do a subject for 5 years and have no memory of it???????????? :rofl:

I do remember walking the corridors until i met one of my friends and asking them what class they were going to and then just joining them lol

I was told last night that a group of us went to a party and crashed at someones house, in the morning their parents came upstairs so we all hid under the bed and in the wardrobe and the mum was saying "theres some buns in the fridge for you" apparently i was under the bed and trying really hard not to laugh out loud - and failed!

i wish id gone to the reunion but their having another one in june so i;ll prob go to that one

they met at charing cross and one guy lives near bognor regis and had a 2 1/2 hour journey home!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Good morning ladies :)

Pinky: I could do that I suppose but the squares will all be one colour? No patterns in them I mean? If that makes sense? Different colour squares but plain.

Laura: Sorry to hear about your unexpected temp rise :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

excal - that would look lovely - it doesnt have to have fancy patterns on it to make it special

in years to come you can look back on that blanket and remember that YOU made it - that makes it special


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Going to have a walk to OH's mums later and pick up my knitting needles, going to start making a baby blanket :happydance: I think I would be better at Knitting than Crocheting one :) Thank you for the Inspiration hun :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> excal - do you temp? much more reliable
> 
> laura - i sent sarah a pic but id rather wait for it to calm down in a day or two - it was in a short pob before but the last time i had it cut was just before xmas and upto this morning i was tying it back it had grown so much - not now :rofl: its short short short
> 
> katie - thanks un - im a bit better today thanks, now just focusing on getting rid of af for my operation on friday then ov is due mid next week

It looks lovely! :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> :rofl: normally no more than about 33 but are all I've the place! This is coming close the longest now :-(
> 
> Don't know whether to wait until end of week or test sooner

Hmmm...tbh, I suggest some agnus castus to help bring your cycle to an end so you can get closer to your progesterone test. I dont mean this to sound like it might come out...but id save the tests hun, unless you have internet cheapies around. I havent seen any evidence of ovulation on your chart while temping chick..so you dont want to waste any good quality ones :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> We dont mind details ;-) lol
> 
> I'm tempted to test in the morning, only got a clear blue early results and a digi, might do the early results one, I'm not getting my hopes up, just want to make sure I'm not doing things that could harm a bean if there's one stuck. Highly doubt it but better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Excalibur - what's your story then hun? Lol

Ohhhh, temping again and temp rise! Maybe youve just ovulated!! Cant wait to see temps tomorrow :D


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Jessica: Yeah it's awful, get hopes up just to be shot back down again by the witch! :( I wish you all the best this cycle and get your BFP. You deserve it! :D Aww thank you hun, I think everyone on here is lovely :D xxx
> 
> Laura: Hiya hun :hugs: My Story - We first found out we were Pregnant on 23rd December 2011, we were over the moon, the best Christmas present ever! We sadly had a Natural Miscarriage on 4th January, no D&C or anything needed. Now, just waiting for AF to go away then we can start again :) xxx

Awww so sorry to hear that honey :hugs:

Hope it goes away soon so you can get back to :sex: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Was a blue dye test so I didn't mind using it lol 

Don't really know what to think ATM, got light cramps like I do around the time I'm supposed to ov so I think I'll wait till next week before starting anything to end my cycle, AF might arrive tomorrow anyway.


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww im sorry to hear that excal :hug:
> 
> i had one 18th dec
> 
> Thank you hun. Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: It's an awful thing for anyone to have to go through. I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy.Click to expand...

Its an awful experience. couple of weeks after my bfp I was told id had a miscarriage. Turned out a week later we found out i was still pregnant but it turned out to be ectopic. So I can appreciate the emotions you went through...damn awful experience :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky: I'm not sure which would be the best for me, I don't get tangled up in my Duvet though :haha: Aww thank you hun, you're so lovely. :)

I tempted over a year orally and switched to vaginally. ITs by far the best since things like sleeping with your mouth open etc dont mess up your temps. So its a lot more efficient :) No need to do it through AF. Just stop and starr again when its gone etc.


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: Thank you so much hun :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: It really is an awful thing to have to go through. :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky: I'm not sure which would be the best for me, I don't get tangled up in my Duvet though :haha: Aww thank you hun, you're so lovely. :)
> 
> its a personal choice - i cant tell you which one to do
> 
> if you sleep with a window open or mouth open then vag is better
> 
> if you dont and your not going to fall back to sleep with it in your mouth then try oral
> 
> once you start a cycle one way you should really keep doing it and vag temps sometimes read a bit higher than oral so you might get a false chart showing temps going up when really its just you swapping over
> 
> in the time between getting your therm and ov - you could try oral first and see how you like it then change if its not for you
> 
> just make sure your temps are taken before you get up, talk, cough anything - and temps should be taken when you first wake up after at least a 3 hour block of sleepClick to expand...

Agree with pinks...if you decide to do it one way you need to stick with that decision right through to the end. You cant swap during a cycle, even if from pre ov.


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Jessica: Thank you hun :hugs: How did you go on about taking your temp through AF? I'll probably try that way if it's more accurate :wacko: I'm really not sure lol as it's all new to me xxx
> 
> Pinky: Thank you for the advice hun, I'll probably try Orally first and see how I go with that like you said, if it looks messy or doesn't look right then I'll swith over and try the other way, see if that works any better for me :D
> 
> Laura: Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah it was horrible as it was our 1st and we wanted it more than anything but I guess life goes on huh? :( xx

You dont need to temp through af :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> you have to be careful with those jess as they may make him a bit too excited and finish a hell of a lot quicker than normal

On the plus, i read a report that said that when a man gets really into it and gets really excited, he pulls into his reserves and he actually sends off more sperm than usual. So too excited can be a good thing!! :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Come back from shopping at little while ago, then me and honey made cake's. they looked really messy lol but they was yummy. she did a great job hehe :D

Just took me 17min's to catch up on everyone's post's since last night.

Laura sorry to hear you got a BFN. Hope your high temp rise is ov. Good lcuk hun. x x x

Pinky you've got some good idea's hun think i might go buy some neddle's soon and some wool. Hope you have fun with your friends and hope it take's your mind of op. x x x

Excalibur hun have fun Knitting. x x x

KT hun hope you feel better soon. Have a good day at work. x x x

How are you ladie's going today??? x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pink: Oohh that's not too bad then, what about if you wear tampons though? :wacko: Sorry for all the questions :blush: I know some people say make sure you don't miss a day temping or it will mess with your chart etc, I think I'll try Orally first though. :)

It doesnt mess with your chart. Same with temping only until ovulation is confirmed and then stopping. The only important temps are those for a couple of days before ovulation and then during ovulation. Once youve gotten the rise and three days of confirmed thermal shift thus crosshairs..technically you can stop. What happens to our temps post ovulation doesnt really impact anything.

Ive had dips, spots, bleeds, and multiple triphastic charts...not one landed in a bfp lol. Doc told me that temps are only good to confirm ovulation and even then temps can be too variable :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah sorry to hear about your MC. How are you hun? x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pink: Oohh that's not too bad then, what about if you wear tampons though? :wacko: Sorry for all the questions :blush: I know some people say make sure you don't miss a day temping or it will mess with your chart etc, I think I'll try Orally first though. :)
> 
> thats what we're here for hun, to help and answer any questions
> 
> dont be embarressed or shy - nothing is too much information when ttc
> 
> i would say if your heavy enough to need a tampon, dont temp
> 
> wait until its finished to start temping
> 
> the only time that its vital you dont miss a days temping is over the ov period - ff needs this to confirm once you have ov'd
> 
> try oral - see how you go, change to vag BEFORE you ov if yo want toClick to expand...

Tip...dont start oral and switch to vaginal. I can tell you this WILL trigger FF to say youve ovulated because vaginal temps will give you a rise.

Dont ever use both in the same cycle. If you start oral stay oral to next cycle. If you start vaginal stay vaginal. No mix!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> yep lol iv seen that one, I told you iv got silly brain on you was talking about vibrating willy ring and im going on about whip's lol, Well i think im gonna have a go at it and see what happen's. Gonna have to go buy it now lol wanna know if OH finish's quicker lol. It actually might come in handy cause sometime's we can still be going 2 hour's later haha. I get a little sore down there. sorry if TMI ladie's x x x
> 
> Excalibur i got told before that while TTC tampon's aint a good thing to use while on AF i stopped using them about 3/4 month's ago even though i had wearing a pad. :D x x x

Tampons are fine when ttc chick..only time they arent are when youre having a bleed from a loss :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: Thank you for the advice on Temping hun, I really don't know which one to do! :brat: Lol! BBT should be here either Friday or Monday at the latest so I need to get my thinking cap on and decide :haha:

Jessica: Yummy cakes! Enjoy! :D Thank you hun, I like being creative :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> apparently its because they can cause infection but more importantly they suck all your body fluids out and effects your bodys cm during your whole cycle

They do dry you out if youre using them towards the end of flow...but for the CM during ov it doesnt have any impact. Remember that ewcm is triggered by estrogen and LH building up. Plus they advise women to not use tampons during very light flow anyway for that reason.

Scented tampons can cause some issues with ph, but I dont think ive ever come across any of those.

I also found this btw that confirms its fine:


> Member: Does using tampons in any way affect my fertility? Does it have anything to do with my chances of TTC?
> 
> Dr. Amos: You should take out the tampon during sexual intercourse. If you do, then the tampon use in and of itself should not interfere with your fertility. Many studies have shown no difference in fertility between tampon users and those who don't use tampons.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> some of the girls on her have taken up baking (with major decorations), crocheting, i used to knit baby blankets etc
> 
> aim to do something each day, even if its tidying up that kitchen drawer we all have, or organising your knickers into colour order, i went through my wardrobe and got rid of loads of clothes and sold them on ebay one cycle
> 
> the problem with being on bnb is that it keeps reminding you where you are or makes you notice symptoms that werent there until someone mentions them etc
> 
> yeahhhhhh im always up for a hand hun lol

Aye,,,finding a good distraction like pinky says is the key Excal!

I crochet. I also bake occasionally. It helps me stay off thinking about ttc! I needed it this cycle more than ever since ive stopped obsessing about myself and testing every five mins. if I didnt have my crocheting id be poas all day long I think!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's for tip sarah hun but think im sticky with pad's. x x x

Excalibur the cake's was yum, and your welcome hun. Hope you will post a pic of your first square :D . x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky: Seems like you have been a busy bee! I would love to be able to knit or even crochet a baby blanket! I might give it a go and see what I can come up with ;) Yeah I know what you mean though about Symptom Spotting, every twinge or whatever I thought was related to Pregnancy, just goes to show when AF turns up!

https://www.youtube.com/user/tjw1963/videos

Amazing youtube channel with visual guides by a very good lady to teach you the basics of crocheting. It was her guides that got me crocheting in the first place! She also talks you through different projects too and does slowmos for those that arent as experienced as others. I credit this woman as the reason I can crochet today :D

Also... https://www.ravelry.com is a free site that has thousands of crochet pattern projects. Im doing them from there. I only started crocheting last year but with these two sites combined I think im doing damn good to be honest!

And ofc, if i can help, I will :D Do it! Youll find so much enjoyment from it and irts very easy to learn.


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: I was a POAS a holic last time but I'm definetly not doing it this time round! I'm going to wait until AF is late or test on the day AF is due which would be 2nd April I think. ;) 

Jessica: Glad to hear you enjoyed your cakes :D I sure will post a pic of my first square hehe! :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> why not get some different colours so its more like a patchwork blanket
> 
> easy to sew together using wool - sarah will know more when shes on tomorrow
> 
> have a good night hun
> 
> sleep well xx

Ill take a picture of the one im making atm and show it...its dead easy to do and very effective and uses multiple colours. I can give you the pattern to it too :) Makes a lovely baby blanket. Im making it atm for a good friend whos pregnant :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> WTF ladies I just got my highest ever ever temp and I'm freezing!! My body is def screwed up :-(

Or ovulation...this is definitely a higher thermal shift level than the rest of your cycle!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Yeh thats true huni, sorry you had a bfn this morning! Your having a really tough time this cycle arnt you.:growlmad:
> 
> Im off to work now not feeling right so see how it goes. speak later laura :o) hope you have a good day. xx

It could be a combo of not feeling well and the disturbed sleep also. My advice would be see what it looks like tomorrow hun :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: Thank you for those links hun, I am already subscribed to tjw1963's channel, she's amazing! :D I think it would be quicker for me to Knit a baby blanket rather than crochet one, at the moment I don't know much about Crochet, I can make a Granny Square by following youtube video's but that's about it :haha: I don't really understand patterns for projects unless I follow a step by step video tutorial. :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I was taking a break from temping cause we didn't think anything anything was happening lol bit annoyed I stopped tbh. Oh well FXed for tomorrow
> 
> How you feeling today? Xx

As sillly as it sounds, the not temping and relaxed approach to it could be what triggers ovulation. Some peoples bodies are extremely sensitive to any stress or pressure. It could be that removing the worry about temps has removed the stress and allowing it to now happen!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky: Going to have a walk to OH's mums later and pick up my knitting needles, going to start making a baby blanket :happydance: I think I would be better at Knitting than Crocheting one :) Thank you for the Inspiration hun :hugs:

BTW..if u can knit, u can crochet :D I can knit, and was always scared to death of crocheting because it looks so complicated. Turns out its easier for me and I still argue you can do more with crochet stitches :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Sarah sorry to hear about your MC. How are you hun? x x x

Awww thanks honey :hugs: Was hard...since we went through every emotion known to man. Definitely felt like we had lost that pregnancy twice by the end. It was a good while ago now...Was my january cycle and it was ended by the end of march. Was a long recovery road but Matt lost his father right after I got discharged so it wasnt dealt with until later. 

Im not too bad thanks hon! Sounds like i should be heading around yours for cakes though!!! I think af will hit me in the next day or two...booo..onward to cycle21! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sorry for all the spam...u ladies had been busy!! x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky: Going to have a walk to OH's mums later and pick up my knitting needles, going to start making a baby blanket :happydance: I think I would be better at Knitting than Crocheting one :) Thank you for the Inspiration hun :hugs:
> 
> BTW..if u can knit, u can crochet :D I can knit, and was always scared to death of crocheting because it looks so complicated. Turns out its easier for me and I still argue you can do more with crochet stitches :D xxClick to expand...

I can't Knit much though lol, I can Knit squares and I managed to Knit half a scarf, which I still need to finish! I was quite proud of that though :haha: I need to really sit down and learn more! :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

ITs easy to learn...you can do it!!

Here is the blanket i was telling you about...very easy but looks effective!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3









photo1.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: Wow that is lovely!! Did you do that in one piece or sewn it together? If you know what I mean? That is amazing! Now that's something I would like to be able to make! ;)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome laura, i bet it was hard hun. x x x

Lol hmmmmm cake's dont think i should eat anymore as honey will end up with none left hehe. I hope AF dont arrive for you hun. Cycle 21 that's were im at. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah: Wow that is lovely!! Did you do that in one piece or sewn it together? If you know what I mean? That is amazing! Now that's something I would like to be able to make! ;)

aww thanks chick! Its actually one piece. I just attach new colour at the ends of the second row, knot it, and sew it in later :)

Its suprisingly easy to do. First blanket I made was just one stitch the whole way through and makes lovely baby blankets. I then learned to make some little flowers to attach to the corners. Practice makes perfect...you should totally make something!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your welcome laura, i bet it was hard hun. x x x
> 
> Lol hmmmmm cake's dont think i should eat anymore as honey will end up with none left hehe. I hope AF dont arrive for you hun. Cycle 21 that's were im at. x x x

Lets hope its our last cycle too! Im so bloody tired of this ttc crap now. I look at Matt and feel bad hes not a daddy yet! Unless you count our furbaby lol!


----------



## teenah99

sooo...

I'm approx. 6dpo and I have cramps! (hopefully this is good)

It would be a miracle to get a BFP as we didn't really BD during the right times. 

I got my hair done last night, it's really scene/emo. DH and I had another fight, yay! Ugh. So over it. 

That's it.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah I hope so to hun for the both of us. I feel just the same, I Am so tired in my self (if you know what i mean.) I feel asleep on the sofa with honey at about 2:25PM today and we just woke up & im still tired, i swear if i got the chance i could sleep for a week. That would be a great 2WW lol. I know what you mean it's a little different for me i look at honey and feel bad i cant even give her a brother or sister. Dont get me wrong cause i do feel a little bad that i aint able give my OH any more children ATM. But it's not like how your feeling hun. Just try to stay as positive as you can and im sure sooner rather then later you will make him a proud daddy. Sending you load's of :hugs: and baby dust hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks petal. We shall get there. Its a long and hard journey sometimes but it will end well!

I ordered some hpts this morning and going to get matt to ration them away so I can only use them if im late. Didnt want to be in a situation where i become late and have no tests at all!

Teenah..hope this one gets sorted out soon :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. I know hun.

lol well that's a good idea. I would get my OH to stick mine away but cant do it lol. But i am gonna try not to test unless im late. :D x


----------



## sagfox86

my wifes cycle was irradic and it wasnt ever on a constant cycle. she had a regular cycle only when on birth control. we have been off them for 3 years and still hasnt got pregnant.. does anyone have any advice? the dr gave her iron pills as they decided she was anemic. and that seemed to help regulate her, but still no baby!


----------



## Laura2806

FXed for ov!! Not getting my hopes up tho, just in case!! 

Sagfox - sorry it's taken so long with no BFP, has you wife had any tests done? Sarah and pinky are the ones for advice, your in safe hands with this thread


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies my chocolate cigarellos for One of the mothers day cakes has arrived today ) must resit eating them!!


----------



## Pinky32

sagfox - depending on your wifes age, she should get blood tests etc done
upto age 35 - 12 months ttc
over 35 - 6 months ttc

Does she temp and know for definate when shes ovulating or if shes ovulating? It could just be that your not timing your :sex: with her ovulation which is why charting is so good

Has she spoken to her doc about ttc for so long - i think its wrong if all hes done is told her to take iron tablets

Your profile doesnt say which country your in - i would go back to the doctor and DEMAND to have blood works done to check all her levels are "normal" and maybe an ultrasound scan so they can see its all "normal"

It could be something very simple and easy to rectify but unfortunately you have to put your foot down with doctors


----------



## Pinky32

excalibur said:


> pinky: Going to have a walk to oh's mums later and pick up my knitting needles, going to start making a baby blanket :happydance: I think i would be better at knitting than crocheting one :) thank you for the inspiration hun :hugs:




laura2806 said:


> ladies my chocolate cigarellos for one of the mothers day cakes has arrived today ) must resit eating them!!

get your hands off them!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha ok :-( lol feeling really irritable tonight, they're all off to the gym but I don't wanna go and they're all sayin go one push yourself, all I wann do is tell them to fuck off and leave me alone!!! Feel like screaming, or crying! :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: You're welcome hun :hugs: It sounds easier said than it does to actually make it :haha: I picked my knitting needles up from OH's mums this afternoon so will get making some squares. :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

woow good luck excalbur. :D x x x

Pinky great advice to sagfox. :D x x x

Sagfox pinky's advice was great and if your wife goe's for blood work's and test's good luck to both of you. sorry to hear it's taking so long to get your little bundle of joy. x x x

Laura hun dont eat them lol & hun if you dont feel like going then dont go. Just tell them to fuck off lol know im joking hun. what's up feeling tired sweetie. x x x

Just finished bathing, drying dressing and putting honey to bed :D so got a nice little while to sit and chat to my lovly ladie's before having a bath my self. Just watching super nanny hehe i love it, it doe's crack me up. :D


----------



## Laura2806

I put my foot down! Refused to cook dinner to lol

I just feel like I don't get 5mins to myself ATM, they've all gone so it's me a hot bath and ed sheeran lol mind you bella has just tried to get in with me! It wouldn't suprise me if she does! Lol

Can't wait to be bathing my lil one :') xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well hun if you need 5 min's then go for it. Good on ya girl have a nice relax on the sofa and then in the bath. 

Awww i bet you cant hun. Your gonna be a great mummy :D 

Went shopping in asda today did you know they self first responce HPT for £1.00!!! x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks sweetie 

No I didn't!! I shall have a look tomorrow ;-)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. I dunno if they was on sale or not but i couldnt believe it, i didnt grab any as i went mad on shopping lol. But going back to asda in 2 week's so gonna grab some then if there still £1.00 x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep they are defo on sale because just looked online and they only do a 2 pack of first responce for £7.50. Hope they still got them when i got back. I should have just got some today. Gutted. x


----------



## Laura2806

Could just be your local store too, pop back tomorrow lol £7.50 for 2 is good anyway! Super drug have got 2packs for £10 bogof too.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol wish i could hun but i dont drive ATM so cant get there unless i bus it but it is a long way, not that local to me. It's like 5 mile's away i think. But never mind. 

I was just looking on amazon.co.uk 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Resp...1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331149468&sr=8-1-fkmr2

Go into link and read the 3 review's at the bottom of the page i couldnt believe it. £25.00 for fertility test's that dont work. What a joke.

And i was looking to buy them.

What doe's FSH & AMH???

I know there blood test for infertility problem's but dont know what they are called Do you know???

x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Bloody hell that's really bad! 

I don't know what I'd do with out my car lol 

I don't know what they are but I'll java FSH tested when I have bloods, when day21 finally comes back round! Lol


----------



## Laura2806

https://www.labtestsonline.org.uk/understanding/analytes/fsh/tab/test

FSH


----------



## Laura2806

https://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

AMH :thumbup: xx


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh thats true huni, sorry you had a bfn this morning! Your having a really tough time this cycle arnt you.:growlmad:
> 
> Im off to work now not feeling right so see how it goes. speak later laura :o) hope you have a good day. xx
> 
> It could be a combo of not feeling well and the disturbed sleep also. My advice would be see what it looks like tomorrow hun :) xClick to expand...

Thanks Sarah :o) OH said he was boiling in best last night also so perhaps it want just me. Sort I'm freaking over a temp rise its just I feared id missed the egg!! 

Im going to do another opk now.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good luck KT. I hope you didnt miss out hun. x x x

Thank you so much laura hun. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Negative opk again so temperature rise must av bn something else :o)


----------



## Laura2806

It's alright jess  

Sorry it was negative KT, what's your normal OPK pattern? In terms of how long does it take to get a positive?


----------



## Excalibur

Good evening ladies. :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

KT Sorry it was A neg opk hun. x x x

Laura are you gonna keep temping to see what happen's? x x x

Hello excalibur how you doing hun? x x x

Just gonna go jump in the bath lol. Shouldnt be to long, but im defo gonna pop back on after so speak to you ladie's soon. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Im back ladie's,

I have a question...

My mother in law want's me to go on a sun bed but i swear it's not good if your pregnant???

I know im not pregnant but just in case i become pregnant in the future you know me i would rather be safe then sorry. x x x

Any way ladie's im gonna hit the pillow but will be back on first thing tomorrow morning. Night Night and Sweet Dream's to all my lovly ladie's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

I had a lovely evening tonight - my friend is over from greece, our mums are best friends so we went over to have dinner with them

OH had a burst of texting today and kept telling me how much he misses me, he then called me when i was on the bus so i told him i was going out to dinner (didnt tell him who with), i think he get jealous as he then bombarded me with texts saying that he was thinking of me, hope i was having a good night and to call him if i got his text before 11.30pm

its 1.20am and ive only just got home!!!!

that will make him worry who ive been out with :winkwink:

Laura - OH must have spoken to simon cos he was talking about bedroom activities - but it wasnt cock rings he wanted lol

He was very anti anything to do with his arse until i put my finger on it - now hes discovered he loves it being played with so he asked me if i would do anal with him and i said whats good for you to do is good for me to do - he was a bit shocked when i suggested putting one of my vibes up there but he wants to do try it as long as i start off on slow speed (yeah right, im shoving it up there on max speed!)

But ive made it very clear that i NEED his sperm next week and to make the time to come see me (hes just started a new job with longggggg hours) and hes promised that he will - im due to ov mid next week so fingers crossed


----------



## Laura2806

Yh jess gonna keep temping and guess what?! I now have a new highest ever temp!!!!! But even if I put temporises in for 2 more days I don't get crosshairs on ff. can anyone explain this? 

Pinky I'm so glad you had a good night and things are looking up :thumbup: I was hoping we'd get jiggy last night but oh was nodding off while watching tv so I grabber the remote turned it off and slept right on the edge of the bed! Lol he doesn't have a clue!! Which makes me think he doesn't want to sleep with me but when I say anything to him he says he does etc etc eugh!! 

So anyway with this temp rise again I'm confused especially with ff not giving crosshairs, don't know what to think. 

And I wish I could call in work sick and take my man to crufts save her going on her own as her friend can't go this year.


----------



## Pinky32

laura - the temps that you put in, were they higher than 36.70? and also if your going to do that you might need to put tempories in for cd42-44 so that ff has all data to work on - try it and see

how can you say simon doesnt want to sleep with you when the poor sod has fallen asleep on the sofa, not like he did it on purpose

Katie - looking ay your chart, nice temp dip today, might be that your going to ov slightly earlier


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning my lovly ladie's,

Kinky pinky lol. :D 
Well hun at least his starting to see, you know what we was talking about, and all the texting it's a great thing cause it show's his worried about you and worried if you gonna chuck him for some one else. But hun Im glad you might be able to see him more now hun with him having a new job. Wooop Wooop ov next week sound great hun, Im due to ov mid next week to. But im in for a long 2WW as it's gonna be 2 and a half week wait. x x x

Laura dont feel like that hun. My OH doe's it all the time, then used to come and get in bed at like 4 o's in the morning but since having our new sofa he will sleep there all night. Glad your gonna keep temping hun until you know what's going on down below. What's your CM like? x x x

Im in a ok mood today, But been having really bad left knee pain for over a week or two now and i dunno if it's worth calling the doc about but it dont really cause me pain in the morning just the afternoon but by the time night come's it's killing me!

Im so bored ladie's of just sitting in door's, I hate winter & I can not wait for summer to come, as then i will have thing's to take my mind of TTC (if im still TTC by then but with my luck i proberly will be.) As i can take honey to the park for pick nick's, go swimming, to london zoo like last year and load's of other thing's. 

x x x


----------



## Pinky32

thanks jess, hes always telling me that hes worried that i will find someone else but he knows he cant say anything but i love winding him up lol

its a gorgeous day today, why cant you take honey out on a day like this? swimming an be done in winter too

you should get that knee checked out if its causing you pain but better wait until now as he might give you anti-biotics which you shouldnt take on tww


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. x

It's sunny down here but still quite windy, and iv got a bit of a cold. I think im just gonna chill out today and try to get some energy back feeling a little low today, but i was fine when i got up. 

Yep good idea hun, i will wait. 

Listen to this girl singing OMG she's amazing and i love this song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZaP8qYqYEg

x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It's alright jess
> 
> Sorry it was negative KT, what's your normal OPK pattern? In terms of how long does it take to get a positive?

LAura!!!! Your temps...i swear uve ovulated chick!!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Im back ladie's,
> 
> I have a question...
> 
> My mother in law want's me to go on a sun bed but i swear it's not good if your pregnant???
> 
> I know im not pregnant but just in case i become pregnant in the future you know me i would rather be safe then sorry. x x x
> 
> Any way ladie's im gonna hit the pillow but will be back on first thing tomorrow morning. Night Night and Sweet Dream's to all my lovly ladie's. x x x

I found the below from the nhs :)




> Sensitive skin and pregnancy
> 
> Lots of women find their skin is more sensitive during pregnancy. This means your skin may be more likely to burn in the sun or if you use a sunbed.
> 
> Changing hormone levels will also make you more prone to skin pigmentation (colouration). Dark, irregular patches of skin called chloasma sometimes appear on your face. This can be a sign that your skin will react more strongly to UV rays. If you sunbathe or use a sunbed, the dark patches are likely to increase.
> 
> Your unborn baby
> 
> There is currently no clear evidence about the effect of UV rays from sunbeds on an unborn baby.
> 
> Some studies show that there may be a link between increased UV rays and a folic acid deficiency. This is because UV rays can break down folic acid.
> 
> Folic acid is very important in the development of the baby's neural system (brain and spinal cord), which is formed during weeks 1-13 of pregnancy.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> I had a lovely evening tonight - my friend is over from greece, our mums are best friends so we went over to have dinner with them
> 
> OH had a burst of texting today and kept telling me how much he misses me, he then called me when i was on the bus so i told him i was going out to dinner (didnt tell him who with), i think he get jealous as he then bombarded me with texts saying that he was thinking of me, hope i was having a good night and to call him if i got his text before 11.30pm
> 
> its 1.20am and ive only just got home!!!!
> 
> that will make him worry who ive been out with :winkwink:
> 
> Laura - OH must have spoken to simon cos he was talking about bedroom activities - but it wasnt cock rings he wanted lol
> 
> He was very anti anything to do with his arse until i put my finger on it - now hes discovered he loves it being played with so he asked me if i would do anal with him and i said whats good for you to do is good for me to do - he was a bit shocked when i suggested putting one of my vibes up there but he wants to do try it as long as i start off on slow speed (yeah right, im shoving it up there on max speed!)
> 
> But ive made it very clear that i NEED his sperm next week and to make the time to come see me (hes just started a new job with longggggg hours) and hes promised that he will - im due to ov mid next week so fingers crossed

Hahaha char...u dont hold back do you chick!! :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh jess gonna keep temping and guess what?! I now have a new highest ever temp!!!!! But even if I put temporises in for 2 more days I don't get crosshairs on ff. can anyone explain this?
> 
> Pinky I'm so glad you had a good night and things are looking up :thumbup: I was hoping we'd get jiggy last night but oh was nodding off while watching tv so I grabber the remote turned it off and slept right on the edge of the bed! Lol he doesn't have a clue!! Which makes me think he doesn't want to sleep with me but when I say anything to him he says he does etc etc eugh!!
> 
> So anyway with this temp rise again I'm confused especially with ff not giving crosshairs, don't know what to think.
> 
> And I wish I could call in work sick and take my man to crufts save her going on her own as her friend can't go this year.

I think it might be because there is a gap in data...since it picks up youve had a rise, but it wont know for sure that you didnt have it before then. CAn you think if youve had any ovulastion type pains or anything in the gap days? Might help to narrow down a day we think u ovulated..but id say based on your temps...you have I think.


----------



## Excalibur

Good afternoon ladies. :D I just finished knitting my first Square for a Blanket :haha: It's not very "Square" though :rofl:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120308_123228.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyy thats brill! that didnt take long

the beauty is you can slightly stretch it into shape


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Thank you hun :D It didn't take as long as I thought it would :haha: Yeah I'm sure it will go to shape once it's all sewn together in the end. :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> I had a lovely evening tonight - my friend is over from greece, our mums are best friends so we went over to have dinner with them
> 
> OH had a burst of texting today and kept telling me how much he misses me, he then called me when i was on the bus so i told him i was going out to dinner (didnt tell him who with), i think he get jealous as he then bombarded me with texts saying that he was thinking of me, hope i was having a good night and to call him if i got his text before 11.30pm
> 
> its 1.20am and ive only just got home!!!!
> 
> that will make him worry who ive been out with :winkwink:
> 
> Laura - OH must have spoken to simon cos he was talking about bedroom activities - but it wasnt cock rings he wanted lol
> 
> He was very anti anything to do with his arse until i put my finger on it - now hes discovered he loves it being played with so he asked me if i would do anal with him and i said whats good for you to do is good for me to do - he was a bit shocked when i suggested putting one of my vibes up there but he wants to do try it as long as i start off on slow speed (yeah right, im shoving it up there on max speed!)
> 
> But ive made it very clear that i NEED his sperm next week and to make the time to come see me (hes just started a new job with longggggg hours) and hes promised that he will - im due to ov mid next week so fingers crossed
> 
> Hahaha char...u dont hold back do you chick!! :D xClick to expand...

sorry :haha:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sarah hun. x x x

Excalibur i think it looks really good keep going hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky: Thank you hun :D It didn't take as long as I thought it would :haha: Yeah I'm sure it will go to shape once it's all sewn together in the end. :D

those are what i used to do but i got bored sewing them together at the end so then i started knitting larger squares (less sewing), and now i just knit long rows of a colour then change colour and carry on knitting so you end up with one large blanket


----------



## Pinky32

im sooooooooooooo tired all i want to do is go back to bed and sleep but im meeting my friend for coffee- maybe i;kk have a ZZzzzz when i get back

just read my letter from hospital and i have to take slippers and a dressing gown with me - the only dressing gown ive got is a massive thick one, going to be hard to roll up into a bag


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica: Thank you hun :hugs: xxx

Pinky: I have no idea how to change colour half way through yet, I really need to do some researching and get into it :haha: Hope everything goes well tomorrow hun :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well at least you will be warm hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Good afternoon ladies. :D I just finished knitting my first Square for a Blanket :haha: It's not very "Square" though :rofl:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120308_123228.jpg

Thats fantastic!!!! Well done..I hope youre proud of yourself!

Dont worry about the shape. ITs the same with crochet squares...as long as you get the number of stitches across and row number the same the shape stretches like pinky says into the right shape when they are all together.

Good job, really! Love the colour too. Congrats sweetie on making your first square of your babies blanket!! I cant wait to see the progress! x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: Thank you so much hun :hugs: Yeah I'm really proud of myself hehe, will get making some more, only problem is, I'm not sure what colours to use :haha: I have that baby blue, pink, cream, like a dark purple/burgandy, white etc. Not sure what would go nice together to make a nice unisex patchwork blanket x


----------



## Excalibur

Also, do you think it would look ok if it was all the same pattern? :shrug:


----------



## Laura2806

Ok so i put in a normal temp for Monday and I get crosshairs! Means I possibly OVed Monday!!! Not had sex since Sunday so oh has promised me sex tonight! Lol


----------



## Laura2806

Do you think I should try and get a docs apt for bloods or a phone apt? Or is it too late? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

YAY laura!! It definitely looks like taking away the stress of temping has worked its wonders on you and you popped that eggy when you didnt expect it!! This is so exciting :D

As for the blanket..ofc it will look lovely the same pattern!! With you making it patchwork I wouldnt worry about the colours...just make swatches of all colours and when its all put together its going to look lovely! 

First blanket I did, I did it all in the same colour (as i didnt do it in swatches, which I should have!!) and pattern. Second one I made, I pushed myself to do a new stitch and multiple colours. Learning by a little at a time on the next one has been the method thats worked the best for me. Ive not made the same type of anything twice once its done as it pushes me to try something new.

So carry on with this one as you are! And when its done and youre feeling so much more confident and proud of your achievement, thats the time your interest to learn a next phase will spike up!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura Id probably call the docs and ask about it. CD21 tests is basically where they test your progesterone levels at their highest point (a week after ovulation). But ovviously that is where they expect an average cycle lasts 28 days.

I would probably call..tell them the doc was talking about doing 21 day progesterone testing on your next cycle..but that your cycles are long, so is it safe to assume that the one week after ovulation test cxan now be done where you believe 7dpo is...and try and get it booked!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> YAY laura!! It definitely looks like taking away the stress of temping has worked its wonders on you and you popped that eggy when you didnt expect it!! This is so exciting :D
> 
> As for the blanket..ofc it will look lovely the same pattern!! With you making it patchwork I wouldnt worry about the colours...just make swatches of all colours and when its all put together its going to look lovely!
> 
> First blanket I did, I did it all in the same colour (as i didnt do it in swatches, which I should have!!) and pattern. Second one I made, I pushed myself to do a new stitch and multiple colours. Learning by a little at a time on the next one has been the method thats worked the best for me. Ive not made the same type of anything twice once its done as it pushes me to try something new.
> 
> So carry on with this one as you are! And when its done and youre feeling so much more confident and proud of your achievement, thats the time your interest to learn a next phase will spike up!
> 
> xx

Thank you so much for your help and advice hun. I don't know wether to make another blue one as I don't like the look of the shape of my first one :haha: Might see how it looks once sewn together though. Yeah I'll just take one step at a time hun and learn new things as I go along xx


----------



## sarahuk

What I would do is just make a bunch of them while youre enjoying it. The more you do the more confident your stitch will get. Because youll become more consistent with your stitch tightness etc. And once youve made a bunch you can pick which ones youre going to use for the final result. Thats what I do! :) x


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

I was in a mood yesterday! LoL. Just annoyed. 

Status update:

CD25 and approx. 7dpo or between 6-10 dpo...since I am not temping or stressing, and only going by EWCM...I could be anywhere between that range...I do hope that I am 10 dpo bc our bd session would have been more productive than if I O'd later than I thought. 

I hope that everyone is doing well!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> What I would do is just make a bunch of them while youre enjoying it. The more you do the more confident your stitch will get. Because youll become more consistent with your stitch tightness etc. And once youve made a bunch you can pick which ones youre going to use for the final result. Thats what I do! :) x

Good idea hun! I am half way through making my second square and it looks 100% times better than my first one! :D Also found some old squares that I made a while back, one is a different stick but I'm not sure how to do that anymore lol! I'll upload them when I have finished this square! :D x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura hun i think you should also wait untill tomorrw temp again put that temp on your chart then take away the temp you put in for monday to see if ov change's to tuesday. If it dont then i defo think you ov'ed in the 3 day's you stopped temping. Woow good luck hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

When I put temps in for tomorrow and sat I didn't get any lines, like pinky said I think it needs to know what my temps were before. 

I'll call docs when I leave work


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Did you put in a higher temp then what you had this morning for tomorrow or the same???

x x x


----------



## Laura2806

First I put in higher then the same and still nothing xx


----------



## Excalibur

My second Square :D It's a lovely metallic dark blue but the photo doesn't do it any justice! :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120308_164719.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

Looking good Excalibur :thumbup: 

Blood test booked for Tuesday!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura: Thank you hun :hugs: Hope all goes well on Tuesday. :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Excalibur, It's great hun, I mean this in a nice way but you can tell your getting better at it by looking at the second square. :D x x x

Laura what are you having a blood test for hun? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica: Thank you so much hun :D Can't wait to see the final result xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome i cant wait either hun. What colour square's are you gonna do. I see the first to but are you gonna use more colour's. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

FSH testosterone (female) protactin progesterone and a couple others I think lol to see what's going on. It's my day 21 test but seeing as I OVed this week I'm having it next week. Get the results early! Lol I asked here first and Sarah said it would be ok to have it next week. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good luck hun. x x x

Do you know what's next after having your blood test's done??? (meaning what other test's have you gotta have) x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your welcome i cant wait either hun. What colour square's are you gonna do. I see the first to but are you gonna use more colour's. x x x

I'm going to do different colours, I have done a light and dark blue one, in the middle of doing a purple one at the moment and have got cream, white, pink to do :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh the oh has gotta have a sperm test too and take it from there really, see what's going on with both of us  feel relieved my tests booked  xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Excalibur - sound's great hun cant wait to see it when it's done. I think im gonna take up knitting soon. Start making blanket's to. x x x

Laura - Well hun at least your getting some were. I know about the sperm test as my OH with have to do this when i go for test's if doc agree's and let's me have test's earlier then he said. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> What I would do is just make a bunch of them while youre enjoying it. The more you do the more confident your stitch will get. Because youll become more consistent with your stitch tightness etc. And once youve made a bunch you can pick which ones youre going to use for the final result. Thats what I do! :) x
> 
> Good idea hun! I am half way through making my second square and it looks 100% times better than my first one! :D Also found some old squares that I made a while back, one is a different stick but I'm not sure how to do that anymore lol! I'll upload them when I have finished this square! :D xClick to expand...

Awww hun it sounds like youre having a great time...im very happy! Are you having fun with it? IT will make the time pass so much quicker :)


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> My second Square :D It's a lovely metallic dark blue but the photo doesn't do it any justice! :(

Im really liking this colour!!

And you know what? GREAT JOB!! :thumbup: This looks fantastic...and you were right...youre getting into the rhythym of it more and it shows. Good work chick! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Looking good Excalibur :thumbup:
> 
> Blood test booked for Tuesday!!!

Good! Now we just need to keep seeing an elevated level of the temps and then its looking like ovulation probably occured!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> FSH testosterone (female) protactin progesterone and a couple others I think lol to see what's going on. It's my day 21 test but seeing as I OVed this week I'm having it next week. Get the results early! Lol I asked here first and Sarah said it would be ok to have it next week. Xx

It should be fine. Its hard to have a 21day test to test for post ov levels when you dont have a shorter cycle than average!

Id just mention to the doctor when you get your results that you had it on day7 post ovulation. The tests make sure Jess that Lauras hormones are 1) indicating shes releasing an egg 2) producing enough hormone to produce and maintain a pregnancy.


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Good luck hun. x x x
> 
> Do you know what's next after having your blood test's done??? (meaning what other test's have you gotta have) x x x

Based on the results they will know if their issues are down to either a low sperm count, low progesterone for laura, or issues with infrequent ovulation etc.

If the tests indicate that shes not ovulating properly, then they will probably refer her to a FS who will give her some ultrasounds most likely to determine if there are any issues like endometriosis or maybe even pcos going on. Although, I think with pcos they can pick that up from the bloodwork.

It might be that they would give her clomid to help stimulate ovulation, and it also helps build better quality eggs. It might be that the issue is progesterone in which case they treat that with vaginal suppositries i think during the LP.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica: Thank you hun :) I think you'll enjoy Knitting and I can't wait to see your work :) xxx

Sarah: Thank you so much hun! I'm really enjoying it, it can be quite addictive can't it? :haha: xx

Laura: I wish you all the best for your tests hun :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks sarah I'm loving that explanation, so much so I took a pic of it hehe 

As long as they're doing something I don't mind what  good to get oh tested too, she said she wanted to rule things out straight away 

Thanks Excalibur  FXed xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah Thank's for the tip's hun, they come in handy as im hoping that doc will start testing me next cycle. x x x

Excalibur Your welcome hun and lol i cant wait to see my knitting either. Gonna wait a couple week's first, before going to get all the stuff i need to knit x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Im happy for ya laura. I hope everything goe's well with your test's hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura: You're more than welcome hun :hugs: xx

Jessica: Good luck once you get your stuff hun :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess, hopefully we'll get some answers and not be TTC for ages with no success especially IF we need some help :thumbup:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Excalibur Sorry i took so long to reply hun, just been digging though honey's baby clothe's to find a little bow peep hat i made about 2 and half year's ago, i was about 4/5 month's pregnant with honey and me, my nan and my aunt was all doing a bit of knitting my nan and aunt knitted honey some cardigan's and with a little help from both of them i knitted a hat, so been looking for it so i could take some pic's and show you's. Dont watch honey's naked dollie lol need somethink to put it on and dont watch the colour it's ment to be white but where it's been in the cuboard for about a year it's gone a bit out of colour. It look's massive on honey's dollie to but i will be truthful i made it a bit to big and it didnt fit honey untill she was 1 year's old.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1760.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 6









DSCF1761.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5









DSCF1762.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

That hat took me about 2/3 week's to finish then just sew the roses together with a couple pearl chain's & bow's then sew them on & the ribbon. But i dont remember a thing of how to knit so i will be in for a laugh when i get my knitting neddle's and wool. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Excalibur Sorry i took so long to reply hun, just been digging though honey's baby clothe's to find a little bow peep hat i made about 2 and half year's ago, i was about 4/5 month's pregnant with honey and me, my nan and my aunt was all doing a bit of knitting my nan and aunt knitted honey some cardigan's and with a little help from both of them i knitted a hat, so been looking for it so i could take some pic's and show you's. Dont watch honey's naked dollie lol need somethink to put it on and dont watch the colour it's ment to be white but where it's been in the cuboard for about a year it's gone a bit out of colour. It look's massive on honey's dollie to but i will be truthful i made it a bit to big and it didnt fit honey untill she was 1 year's old.

:o! That is absolutely lovely hun!! You should be really proud of yourself! I would love to be able to make things like that! :D Some of the things you can make from Knitting/Crochet is amazing! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Awww that's gorgeous Hun, well done  xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's ladie's,

I wouldnt have a clue were to start these day's dont really see my aunt any more she moved and i dunno were to and my nan, she's getting really old now. It's complicated to say why i wouldnt be able to get there help with knitting again. But i am gonna look in to getting the stuff so i can do it for my nan and aunt and make then proud. Sorry getting a little emotional. But thank's again girlie's x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's ladie's,
> 
> I wouldnt have a clue were to start these day's dont really see my aunt any more she moved and i dunno were to and my nan, she's getting really old now. It's complicated to say why i wouldnt be able to get there help with knitting again. But i am gonna look in to getting the stuff so i can do it for my nan and aunt and make then proud. Sorry getting a little emotional. But thank's again girlie's x x x

You're welcome hun :hugs: There are youtube videos and patterns online that will be able to help you to get back into it hun. Sorry, didn't set out to make you emotional hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun for youtube tip's. Know hun you didnt make me feel emotional, Thinking about my nan made me emotional. Had a little cry but im ok now. Well you know what i mean. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun for youtube tip's. Know hun you didnt make me feel emotional, Thinking about my nan made me emotional. Had a little cry but im ok now. Well you know what i mean. x x x

Yeah I know what you mean hun. Sending you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun. Do you know what it's lovly ladies like you's that i would love to live closer to, because when i need a friend i have know one to turn to but if you ladie's was here then i could turn to you's. Thank's for being there for me girlie's im really greatful. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww thank's hun. Do you know what it's lovly ladies like you's that i would love to live closer to, because when i need a friend i have know one to turn to but if you ladie's was here then i could turn to you's. Thank's for being there for me girlie's im really greatful. x x x

You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww it would be great to meet some of the lovely ladies off here. :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

fuck me i just had to read 7 pages to catch up!!!!!

jesss - wow! that bonnet was brill! go girl!

laura - omg you little sly thing, sneaking in an ov like that and yayyyy at docs appt

excal - look at you with your 2nd square already done wooop wooop

sarah - well everything i have to say to you, i say in our 500 texts a day! lol

katie - how you doing hun?

here are some blankets ive knitted, one is still in progress and then my mum just crochets around the edge
 



Attached Files:







balnet1.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5









blanket 2.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5









blanet 3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Jessica: Thank you hun :) I think you'll enjoy Knitting and I can't wait to see your work :) xxx
> 
> Sarah: Thank you so much hun! I'm really enjoying it, it can be quite addictive can't it? :haha: xx
> 
> Laura: I wish you all the best for your tests hun :) xx

Its too addictive! Even more so when you start seeing things you want to make in the future and work towards! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks sarah I'm loving that explanation, so much so I took a pic of it hehe
> 
> As long as they're doing something I don't mind what  good to get oh tested too, she said she wanted to rule things out straight away
> 
> Thanks Excalibur  FXed xx

Ohhhhh I feel immortalised now!! Dont quote me on it but thats my understanding of how things would go based on covnersations with a good friend of mine whos now pregnant after having some problems getting there :)

Maybe it wont be needed anyway..Miss Probably Ovulated! :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks jess, hopefully we'll get some answers and not be TTC for ages with no success especially IF we need some help :thumbup:

Thats exactly what me and Matt said yesterday. We sat and spoke about it because I was concerned..he takes the slightly more relaxed approach where he says we keep trying and its bound to happen. But I pointed out that we started in dec 09. Sure we had some months off because he was back in sweden, but all in all weve had 21 attempts now heading into. 

I just wish I had some knowledge that it was just one of those timing things. Its good to know imo what youre dealing with because 9 times out of 10 its not something (if there is something) thats hard to get on top of and bring you baby!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Excalibur Sorry i took so long to reply hun, just been digging though honey's baby clothe's to find a little bow peep hat i made about 2 and half year's ago, i was about 4/5 month's pregnant with honey and me, my nan and my aunt was all doing a bit of knitting my nan and aunt knitted honey some cardigan's and with a little help from both of them i knitted a hat, so been looking for it so i could take some pic's and show you's. Dont watch honey's naked dollie lol need somethink to put it on and dont watch the colour it's ment to be white but where it's been in the cuboard for about a year it's gone a bit out of colour. It look's massive on honey's dollie to but i will be truthful i made it a bit to big and it didnt fit honey untill she was 1 year's old.

Awww thats well cute!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Awww thank's hun. Do you know what it's lovly ladies like you's that i would love to live closer to, because when i need a friend i have know one to turn to but if you ladie's was here then i could turn to you's. Thank's for being there for me girlie's im really greatful. x x x
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww it would be great to meet some of the lovely ladies off here. :D xxxClick to expand...

I notice youre in leeds..im down in Sheff :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> fuck me i just had to read 7 pages to catch up!!!!!
> 
> jesss - wow! that bonnet was brill! go girl!
> 
> laura - omg you little sly thing, sneaking in an ov like that and yayyyy at docs appt
> 
> excal - look at you with your 2nd square already done wooop wooop
> 
> sarah - well everything i have to say to you, i say in our 500 texts a day! lol
> 
> katie - how you doing hun?
> 
> here are some blankets ive knitted, one is still in progress and then my mum just crochets around the edge

Oh honey these are so cute! I love the colours too! You should finish this...youre going to need it when your little one comes!! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Char,

Thinking about you tomorrow my love. Sure all will go nice and smooth with the surgery. 

Girls - She has strict orders to let me know shes ok when shes out of surgery so ill let you know when I know!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky hunni ill be thinking about you today! Make sure you rest plenty afterwards. 

I feel sooooo stupid ladies, I've woke up an hour early, took my temp and it's dropped put it into ff and it's took my crosshairs out. Now I'm lieing in bed thinking about it having a little cry. Looks like not temping is maybe best for me after all. Gonna cancel my bloods and get some Angus castus (i know pinky said I could have hers but with her op I don't want her thinking about getting to a post office etc x) then as soon as cd1 arrives I will book bloods in again. I can't even get back to sleep cause it's bothering me. Once again I've set myself up for disappointment. 

To top it off AF will probably be here for my brothers wedding!! :rofl: 

Thank god it's Friday! Xx

Oh and pinky your blankets are gorgeous :thumbup: xx


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> fuck me i just had to read 7 pages to catch up!!!!!
> 
> jesss - wow! that bonnet was brill! go girl!
> 
> laura - omg you little sly thing, sneaking in an ov like that and yayyyy at docs appt
> 
> excal - look at you with your 2nd square already done wooop wooop
> 
> sarah - well everything i have to say to you, i say in our 500 texts a day! lol
> 
> katie - how you doing hun?
> 
> here are some blankets ive knitted, one is still in progress and then my mum just crochets around the edge

Lovely blanket chic :) in doing ok ff not showing any signaal that over in the way but in bd much as poes at moet just incasso. Thinking of you tday hope uren op goed ok huni xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning Ladie's,

Thank's pinky hun & your blanket's are well cute. I hope your op goe's well today hun. x x x

Hope everyone is ok. x x 

When i checked CM this morning, it was Creamy going watery so here come's the build up to ov. Cant wait for 2WW lol i know im saying i cant wait, as im very impatient. hehe. But then i can just relax and not worry about having :sex: all the time. Then i can recharge my battery's lol. Im not doing no symptom spotting or HPT's. Just gonna wait and see what happen's with AF. x x x :D


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Wow! Love your blankets hun!! I would love to be able to knit like that rather than in squares :haha: Hope all goes well today hun, thinking of you :hugs: 

Sarah: Yeah it's definetly addictive, I keep going back to it and doing a few lines :haha: I'll have a blanket before we know it! Well, once I figure out how to sew them altogether ;) Ooo we don't live that far apart! :thumbup: 

Laura: Hope you're ok hun :hugs:

Jessica: Yay for Ov coming up soon! AF buggered off for me so let the :sex: begin :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Excalibur just fed up now. Gonna get this cycle ASAP wish i had started on Angus castus earlier. But hey go whatever will be will be!  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura: Aww I know the feeling of being fed up hun :hugs: Hopefully we'll get our BFP's soon! Fingers crossed for us all! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Another Square :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120309_132636.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky hunni ill be thinking about you today! Make sure you rest plenty afterwards.
> 
> I feel sooooo stupid ladies, I've woke up an hour early, took my temp and it's dropped put it into ff and it's took my crosshairs out. Now I'm lieing in bed thinking about it having a little cry. Looks like not temping is maybe best for me after all. Gonna cancel my bloods and get some Angus castus (i know pinky said I could have hers but with her op I don't want her thinking about getting to a post office etc x) then as soon as cd1 arrives I will book bloods in again. I can't even get back to sleep cause it's bothering me. Once again I've set myself up for disappointment.
> 
> To top it off AF will probably be here for my brothers wedding!! :rofl:
> 
> Thank god it's Friday! Xx
> 
> Oh and pinky your blankets are gorgeous :thumbup: xx

IF you took the temp early then the temp needs amending honey. I would see what happens with the temp once thats been changed. Its possible youve still ovulated but that the temp today has just thrown it a bit


----------



## sarahuk

That square is the bestest yet! Good job!!

Worried about Pinks..not heard abck from her yet and i know she was going into surgery early she sms to say she was going down before 9. 

Going out me mind!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: Thank you hun, I'm working on a white one at the moment, so addictive ;)

I'm sure Pinks will be ok hun, did she get put under anasthetic (don't know if spelt right) or anything?


----------



## Laura2806

I don't know how to amend it tho, still got the docs booked ATM, I'll have a look on here if anyone knows. 

Knowing what hospitals are like she might have gone down late chick or just feeling really rough ATM, when you do speak to her send her my love xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im not sure either Laura Charlotte usually does it for me!

Tlaking of which...just heard back and shes ok. Shes just woken up and is really numb atm. Will send on your love!


----------



## Laura2806

Glad she's ok  tell her to rest lots and take it easy. 

I might put the feelers out in another thread lol still gonna buy some Angus castus tho just incase then I can start it tomorrow if needs be  even tho work has severaly pissed me off today I'm in a pretty good mood, getting my fringe trimmed on way home then going shopping followed a pizza and alcohol lol much needed  

Much love xx


----------



## Excalibur

Glad to hear Pinky is ok :) 

Laura: Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: Sounds like you have a lovely evening planned ;)


----------



## Pinky32

hiya girls
i didnt actually go down to theatre until about 10am
woke up just before 3pm - rhey gave me an injection 5 times stronger than morphine to deaden my arm so i dont feel any pain for 12 hours but its hurting already

got home about 5pm so just wanted to come and say a big thank you to you girls and to let you know im ok
my left arm is dead so im using one arm only which is hard

laura - im happy to give you my agnus castus as i have one new unopened bottle and half a bottle which is just sittung there but i cant now get out till monday
if your happy to wait, your more than welcome to them or if your impatient go to holland and barrett and get liquid form (as this works on body quicker than tablets)
-20-30 drops twice a day in a little warm water

what time did you take your temp and what was it and i'll convert it for you

excal - look at you with another square!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

It says on the Angus castus pack not to take if TTC?!?


----------



## Laura2806

Think I'll buy boots own Angus castus, it's only £7 just to tied me over chick don't want you doing too much too soon hunni xx


----------



## Pinky32

its to regulate cycles 
i took it the day i got the liquid - some take it until af cmes and then ov then they stoipm some tske it right thru till they get bfp


----------



## Pinky32

is it liquid or tablets?


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you chicken gonna go h&b Tom and get it then could you pretty please send me your left overs? Lol glad your feeling ok chicken, speak more when I get home  xx


----------



## Laura2806

Tabs chick xx


----------



## Pinky32

tabs you take 2 x 400mg morning, 2 x 400mg evening

as soon as i can mnove my keft arm i'll post thrm to you


----------



## Pinky32

one of my bottles is brand new - never opened so im more than happy to give them to you


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you chick I'll go h&b tomorrow and get liquid form


----------



## Pinky32

you want me to alter your temp?


----------



## kt1988

Hi pinky how you feeling huni, you ok? :)


----------



## Pinky32

hiya katie, i got about 5pm - they gave me an injection 5 times stringer thanb morphinem supposed to last 12 hours but its wearing 0ff and im in agony

dont want to go to bed yet cos i;ll be awake all night

just taken some psinkuillers which was a mission cos i cant use my left arm/hand at all - couldnt grip the strip of tablets so had to chew the package until a tablet came out


----------



## Laura2806

:-( to her your feelig rough hunni, a good nights sleep is just what you need too! Hope you manage to get some chicken. 

My temp was 36.36 at 5:30 an hour early than normal :thumbup: if you wouldn't mind altering if be more than grateful xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Evening Ladie's,

Pinky how did op goe hun? Hope your ok. x x x

Laura sorry to see the big dip on your chart and know crosshair's. :hug: x x x

Excalibur hun That 3rd sqaure look's great, your getting really good at it hun. They all look really lovly and get better and better by each one you do. :D x x x

Sarah & Kt How you doing ladie's hope your all ok??? including pinky, Laura and excalibur. x x x

Been at mother in law's most of the day. Not long been back. Just seasoned my chicken for dinner tomorrow. Smell's really yummy. Cant wait hehe. Feeling a bit crappy today but i'll be fine. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> :-( to her your feelig rough hunni, a good nights sleep is just what you need too! Hope you manage to get some chicken.
> 
> My temp was 36.36 at 5:30 an hour early than normal :thumbup: if you wouldn't mind altering if be more than grateful xx

ok that makes it 36.47

im just watching eastenders then going to bed

thanks hun

im in so much pain god knows how im going to get comfy in bed but will try


----------



## Pinky32

hiya jessie j

im good thanks, just in a lot of pain and about to go to bed

dont be down hun, you have one beautiful baby and you will have anither one soon

xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun. But im not really down about TTC taking long well i dont think i am, im just a bit confused, tired & achey. x

Glad your op went well hun. Sorry to hear your in so much pain. I hope you get a good night's sleep & hopefully your arm will feel a bit better in the morning. night sweetie. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww thank's hun. But im not really down about TTC taking long well i dont think i am, im just a bit confused, tired & achey. x
> 
> Glad your op went well hun. Sorry to hear your in so much pain. I hope you get a good night's sleep & hopefully your arm will feel a bit better in the morning. night sweetie. x x x

thanks hunny xx

confused - your blonde (joke)
tired - have a long soak in a hit bubbly bath
achey - maybe your comibg down with a cold - bath will help


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks pinky I'll change it now. 

Maybe try a pillow underneath it or build yourself a nest lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

We got crosshairs back!!!!! 

Should I still have bloods do we think? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun.

LOL :D

Confused - I know why but hard to explain why. x

Achey - My back in killing me and so is my left knee. x

Tired - because i dont get enothe sleep. x

But thank's for advice hun. Gonna try and have a early night and a long soak in the bath tomorrow morning. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yaaaay laura glad to hear you got crosshair's back. 

I think you should still go to get blood's done and dont mention you ovulating. Just keep it to your self. Then see what your result's are and if you get your BFP this month which i hope you do hun, Cause then if you dont get a BFP this month and blood test's come back a little abnormal ( which i really hope they dont hun) then you dont have to worry about booking back in to get blood done. Hope you understand what i mean and that i dont mean it to sound harsh. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - I've got a pillow under the shoulder so fingers crossed might get some sleep 

Yayyy crosshairs !!! 

Jess - you don't have explain anything him but if you want to we're here for you - if you don't, we're still here for you

I'd love to have a long soak

I'm well jel


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I know what you mean hun that's what I'm thinking, when I go for the results I'll take my chart and tell my doc it showed that I OVed so I booked the tests in, cause she shows what cd I was on and it'll only be 12days later, cd52! I still think itll be good to get the tests done tho xx


----------



## Pinky32

I agree
At the end of the day the bloods can't do any harm so why not get them done

If it came back all clear, nothing lost


----------



## Laura2806

That's what I'm thinking chick, and if the docs questions why I had them when I did I'll just say cause my chart showed I OVed. 

FXed the pillow works and get some decent kip xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Glad everything went well hun and you are ok. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight, will do you good. :hugs: I'm addicted to making squares lol! I'll have a blanket before I know it! ;)

Jessica: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I'm not too bad thank you, just babysitting for OH's sister. Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit crappy hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx

Laura: Yay for crosshairs and I hope your blood tests go well :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Another Square :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120309_160204.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Laura2806

These squares are getting better and better chick :happydance: 

After yesterday's slight dip my temps come right back up today!! :happydance: sooooooooo I'm thinking don't go get any angus castus, wait patiently and politely for pinky to be well enough to post me her left overs (I shall reimburse postage) have my bloods for def on Tuesday and wait and see what happens. I think having a mega relaxing night last night helped shit loads tho, I got a massage and omg it was the best! I was falling asleep whilst oh was doing it then when he stopped I fell straight asleep exactly where I was lol woke up 3hours later! Now my temp alarm has gone off and I'm wide awake! Lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Sorry i just pissed off last night, I was so tired i went to bed but the worst of it i didnt get to sleep untill 1am, I had to go to the toliet so much and had this horrible itchy stomach it was jaring me. 

Laura go for it hun, Get them result's (which i hope are all good) then take your chart in hun. x x x

Excalibur loving the 4th square hun looking great. be proud and keep on going. :D x x x

Pinky aint you got a bath hun? only a shower. When i lived at my mother in law's she's only got a shower and i was pregnant with honey at the time, could not even soak in a bath or shave properly lol. When we and my OH moved out it was great i could soak all the time but some time's i wish we had a shower to hehe. How's you arm this morning hun? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Hope your feeling better today hunni xx I'm dead excited about my temp hehe and getting pricked on Tuesday lol 

I hate that my oh hasnt got any sense of direction at all!! Really winds me up when we're tryin to find houses to view and he send me down the wrong roads!! Pain in the arse lol 

So first house = NO!!!
Second we're waiting for the estate to get here so we can view it. Got cramps today but looking at my sexy chart and ticker it COULD be implantation, no banking on it but would be lovely if it is )) new house new baby and all that! 
Having lunch with my friend from school today to catch up, her fella of 3.5years finished with her just before 29th feb, she was planning on proposing :-( then I might go to new look and treat myself to some new clothes  and Chinese tonight with my mum and SIL to be who isn't being to bad ATM so FXed things are looking up, I might start planning the christening cake incase she wants a fruit one :thumbup: 

Hope you have a lovely day I'll be dipping in and out lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Not really hun, i just feel really tired, achey and crappy. Cant seem to get my battery's recharged. it doe's matter what i do. 

Well look's like you got a great day a head of you. Hope you have a nice time. 

lol men hay.

Awww bless your friend i feel sorry for her i bet she is heart broken. Give her my love. 

Have fun viewing the house hun.

Awww your doing her christening cake bet it come's out lovly. Im getting honey christend this summer hopefully. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

jess - yes i have a bath and a shower but i smashed my arm last year and having problems with it - apart from the psin, i cant lift anything with it so cant haul myself out the bath once im in there!

now with my shoulder i cant even take a shower until tomoz at earliest and then i cant get shoulder wet for 2 weeks

went to bed at 9pm and woke up at 2.30am soooooooooooooo wide awake - watched schindlers list - twice!!! finally fell asleep at 8am and eoke at 9.30am

i can only sleep on my back at the moment so now i have major major major backache and couldnt stop crying last night im in so much pain

jess - sorry you werent too good last night - do you think your stressing about anything?

laura - its too early for implantation hun, but it could be your uterus getting ready to welcome the eggy - try not to think about things too much as that will effect your temps

awwwww that must have been awful for yr friend but better that he left before and not after - a good lunch will cheer her up

excal - another square! at this rate youll have amassive blanket by end of week lol


----------



## Laura2806

Yh looking forward to doing the cake, might make a giant cupcake later too lol 

Yh I'm just trying to stay positive and happy this weekend, work sucks so much ATM I can't wait to get out of there! 

Food always cheers me up so it should do her too lol 

Second house we quite liked, plenty of room, big kitchen diner, good sized garden too. Just needs decorating really and it's good to go, plus it's only up for £100,000 :thumbup:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky, Sorry hun i didnt think. Well hopefully you'll be able to have a long soak in the bath soon hun. How you feeling this morning, Are you still in really bad pain hun? x x x

Thank's hun and know i know im not stressing about anythink. im just really tired. If i had the chance im not joking either i could prob sleep for a week. Iv been having these knee & leg pain's since i had honey and alway's had pain in the bottom on my leg's when i walk for to long because i have flat feet But never in my knee or top of leg untill after honey was born. 

I cant wait to get next week over and done with. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

needing to be decorated isperfect - you can make it your own, if its perfect when you move in its hard to personalise

is there a link so i can see it?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Woow sound's great laura hun. Sorry work at that great though. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

jessy j - dont worry hun and dont apologise lol

ive had 2 baths since june and both times ive got stuck in there as i cant push myself up to get out

one day i'll have a bath - but not in near future lol

im in so much pain! evertime i move or stand up i get a sharp pain in my arm/shoulder - got a massive bandage on with a sling to keep my arm in place but the sling is rubbing on my neck - so more pain

i cant even move my arm to put a bra on so i put on a little top with hidden support which is on properky on my right side and just covering my left boob but i cant put a t shirt or jumper on

my mum uses a sponge instep in her shoes to help her with her feet problems, you can get them in any chemist for about £1.50, they just raise her foot enough to ease the pain


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Glad she's ok  tell her to rest lots and take it easy.
> 
> I might put the feelers out in another thread lol still gonna buy some Angus castus tho just incase then I can start it tomorrow if needs be  even tho work has severaly pissed me off today I'm in a pretty good mood, getting my fringe trimmed on way home then going shopping followed a pizza and alcohol lol much needed
> 
> Much love xx

Well temps are definitely at a new thermal level, which is good. The good thing is with the blood tests next week youll know either way! For 1, youll know if youve definitely ovulated, and for 2, if you have, youll know how your levels are!

If they are doing the hormone tests as well they should be able to determine whether there is any chance of pcos too. Its all good honey...youll have some answers soon! yay!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It says on the Angus castus pack not to take if TTC?!?

Yeah youre not meant to take it in the tww, thats what it means. Since it helps bring on AF.

You can take it if youre not actively in the tww. I.e if you know you havent ovulated. But since your temps are now up, i wouldnt suggest it.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> We got crosshairs back!!!!!
> 
> Should I still have bloods do we think? Xx

yes you should..just incase it was ovulation. Bloods will confirm :) And also give your hormone levels post ov which helps doc se eif theres a progesterone issue.


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Yaaaay laura glad to hear you got crosshair's back.
> 
> I think you should still go to get blood's done and dont mention you ovulating. Just keep it to your self. Then see what your result's are and if you get your BFP this month which i hope you do hun, Cause then if you dont get a BFP this month and blood test's come back a little abnormal ( which i really hope they dont hun) then you dont have to worry about booking back in to get blood done. Hope you understand what i mean and that i dont mean it to sound harsh. x x x

Thing is she needs to mention the OV. The blood work she was due to have done on cd21 is all post ov related. So she should really mention to her docs that she had it done 7 days after what looked like possible ovulation. Or he will send her away to do it again :) 

Probs is she cant really do cd21 bloods the logical way because shes not ovulating around day14. So it needs to all be well timed!

Hope youre feeling better today Jess btw! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> jessy j - dont worry hun and dont apologise lol
> 
> ive had 2 baths since june and both times ive got stuck in there as i cant push myself up to get out
> 
> one day i'll have a bath - but not in near future lol
> 
> im in so much pain! evertime i move or stand up i get a sharp pain in my arm/shoulder - got a massive bandage on with a sling to keep my arm in place but the sling is rubbing on my neck - so more pain
> 
> i cant even move my arm to put a bra on so i put on a little top with hidden support which is on properky on my right side and just covering my left boob but i cant put a t shirt or jumper on
> 
> my mum uses a sponge instep in her shoes to help her with her feet problems, you can get them in any chemist for about £1.50, they just raise her foot enough to ease the pain

awww honey, you are in the wars...wish I could come take care of you! Then you wouldnt need to watch that movie twice! :) x :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Oh ye...and forgot to mention..I got AF :) Im ok about it now. Had my cry the day before it started since I knew it was coming.

So proud of the relaxed cycle. Im going for it again this cycle!


----------



## Pinky32

i wish you were here too :cry:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> hiya katie, i got about 5pm - they gave me an injection 5 times stringer thanb morphinem supposed to last 12 hours but its wearing 0ff and im in agony
> 
> dont want to go to bed yet cos i;ll be awake all night
> 
> just taken some psinkuillers which was a mission cos i cant use my left arm/hand at all - couldnt grip the strip of tablets so had to chew the package until a tablet came out

Oh you poor thing that sounds horrible!! How long is your recovery time supposed to be chic? Youll have to get ur OH over to give you a bit of TLC!!!


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Evening Ladie's,
> 
> Pinky how did op goe hun? Hope your ok. x x x
> 
> Laura sorry to see the big dip on your chart and know crosshair's. :hug: x x x
> 
> Excalibur hun That 3rd sqaure look's great, your getting really good at it hun. They all look really lovly and get better and better by each one you do. :D x x x
> 
> Sarah & Kt How you doing ladie's hope your all ok??? including pinky, Laura and excalibur. x x x
> 
> Been at mother in law's most of the day. Not long been back. Just seasoned my chicken for dinner tomorrow. Smell's really yummy. Cant wait hehe. Feeling a bit crappy today but i'll be fine. x x x

Hi Jessica im doing ok, bit confused this cycle mind, i ovulated this cycle day (cd15) last cycle but theres no sign of it at the mo. 

Whats confusing me is my cm, i had creamy cm which turned watery now creamy again???? I dunno, im trying to tell myself that last cycle was my shortest cycle so maybe i ovulated bit earlier than usual that cycle and ill ovulate in a couple of days:shrug:?


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry about AF Hun, you have seemed a lot more relaxed about everything which can online a good thing  

Here's the house pinky 
https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1654449


----------



## Laura2806

KT Hun look what happened as soon as I had a few days rest, maybe itll help you to stop checking cm and just temp, see if it helps at all. 

It our cycles might still be sorting themselves out too. Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thought I'd share this with you ladies  

Bella loves a potatoe!! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-31.jpg


----------



## kt1988

Yeh true, ive had a very relaxed cycle so far, i also had egg white cm since last posting so maybe ill have a pos opk soon fxd!! 

Congrats on having crosshairs hun, thats amazing after the cycle youve had. have all of your cycles been fairly different in length?


----------



## Excalibur

Laura: Thank you so much hun :hugs: Good luck with your blood tests hun. Sounds like you have a nice day/evening planned tonight, hope you have fun. :D Aww Bella is so cute! Thank you for sharing with us hun xx 

Jessica: Thank you hun, I'm really enjoying it hehe. Hope you don't mind me posting my squares in here? :blush: xxx

Pinky: Sorry to hear you didn't sleep too well last night and that you were in pain hun, I really hope it eases up for you soon :hugs: Yeah I'm aiming to have a blanket by next week at some point :haha: xxx

Sarah: Sorry to hear AF got you hun but glad you are ok about it :hugs: xx

My BBT came this afternoon! I can start temping in the morning :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo yay for ewcm! Go you :happydance: but you've also got to remember not everyone gets it, I haven't yet my temps show ov along with ov pains I do think I have OVed finally as I've not had a thermal shift like this before. 

My cycles have been all over the place since coming off BCP last July, some short some long. This is the longest tho. 

Had a lovely day thanks excal, hehe my Bella's gorg if I do say so for used lol I posted pics of my lizards quite a while back too :thumbup: 

BBT's come just at the right time chick  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura: Glad to hear you have had a good day hun. Been quite sunny today aswell, makes a change :haha: Ooo lizards..very nice! :D Yeah it sure has, I can't wait until morning now to take my temp :haha:! :happydance: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i wish you were here too :cry:

:( :nope:


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Evening Ladie's,
> 
> Pinky how did op goe hun? Hope your ok. x x x
> 
> Laura sorry to see the big dip on your chart and know crosshair's. :hug: x x x
> 
> Excalibur hun That 3rd sqaure look's great, your getting really good at it hun. They all look really lovly and get better and better by each one you do. :D x x x
> 
> Sarah & Kt How you doing ladie's hope your all ok??? including pinky, Laura and excalibur. x x x
> 
> Been at mother in law's most of the day. Not long been back. Just seasoned my chicken for dinner tomorrow. Smell's really yummy. Cant wait hehe. Feeling a bit crappy today but i'll be fine. x x x
> 
> Hi Jessica im doing ok, bit confused this cycle mind, i ovulated this cycle day (cd15) last cycle but theres no sign of it at the mo.
> 
> Whats confusing me is my cm, i had creamy cm which turned watery now creamy again???? I dunno, im trying to tell myself that last cycle was my shortest cycle so maybe i ovulated bit earlier than usual that cycle and ill ovulate in a couple of days:shrug:?Click to expand...

Most likely :) It takes a chunk of cycles where youre tracking everything to really get a handle on what your body does and when. Keep up temping and opking and it will turn soon :) Do them twice a day if youre at your normal window.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thought I'd share this with you ladies
> 
> Bella loves a potatoe!!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-31.jpg

haha too cute!! Shes so adorable :)


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura: Thank you so much hun :hugs: Good luck with your blood tests hun. Sounds like you have a nice day/evening planned tonight, hope you have fun. :D Aww Bella is so cute! Thank you for sharing with us hun xx
> 
> Jessica: Thank you hun, I'm really enjoying it hehe. Hope you don't mind me posting my squares in here? :blush: xxx
> 
> Pinky: Sorry to hear you didn't sleep too well last night and that you were in pain hun, I really hope it eases up for you soon :hugs: Yeah I'm aiming to have a blanket by next week at some point :haha: xxx
> 
> Sarah: Sorry to hear AF got you hun but glad you are ok about it :hugs: xx
> ning :happydance: :yipee:

Aww thanks chick :) I just felt like for the other 20 cycles Ive let myself get totally bummed out by it and it hasnt helped me. I feel so much better with ttc in general now ive learned to let go of everything ive done since I started :)

Love the squares, want to see the progression so keep em coming!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura: Glad to hear you have had a good day hun. Been quite sunny today aswell, makes a change :haha: Ooo lizards..very nice! :D Yeah it sure has, I can't wait until morning now to take my temp :haha:! :happydance: xx

Cant wait to stalk your chart either!

May I ask...what your name is? :blush:

Feels stange calling you Excal! :D


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: You're more than welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it is devastating when AF arrives and you know you haven't suceeded but I guess we have to learn to deal with these things and move on and pray the next month etc etc :D 

Thank you hun, I started another square not so long ago, I want to start putting them together but not got enough yet :haha: 

Of course hun, call me Natt (aka Natalie) Excalibur is the name of the horse I used to own but sadly had to leave him when I left home cry: xx


----------



## kt1988

I just realised your on cd 2 Sarah im sorry huni! The people on this forum is sooo lovely but nobody is having any luck! Good job we got eachother!


----------



## kt1988

I just did another opk this morning was completely white but this afternoons has a faint line, im hoping to have a stronger one in the morning!! Please!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

KT: Hope you get darker lines tomorrow hun :D :dust:


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it's been sunny here  I love my lizzies lots lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Looking good KT :thumbup: keep I'm coming  

You gotta love her Sarah! Lol eating raw spuds off the veggie rack!! Lmao


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah: You're more than welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it is devastating when AF arrives and you know you haven't suceeded but I guess we have to learn to deal with these things and move on and pray the next month etc etc :D
> 
> Thank you hun, I started another square not so long ago, I want to start putting them together but not got enough yet :haha:
> 
> Of course hun, call me Natt (aka Natalie) Excalibur is the name of the horse I used to own but sadly had to leave him when I left home cry: xx

Thanks Natt! :hugs: :D Awww I love horses! I always wanted one when I was younger. Miss riding!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> I just realised your on cd 2 Sarah im sorry huni! The people on this forum is sooo lovely but nobody is having any luck! Good job we got eachother!

Aww thanks honey...but Im ok. This month wasnt to be but maybe the next one is :) My bundle is coming :)


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: You're more than welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it is devastating when AF arrives and you know you haven't suceeded but I guess we have to learn to deal with these things and move on and pray the next month etc etc :D
> 
> Thank you hun, I started another square not so long ago, I want to start putting them together but not got enough yet :haha:
> 
> Of course hun, call me Natt (aka Natalie) Excalibur is the name of the horse I used to own but sadly had to leave him when I left home cry: xx
> 
> Thanks Natt! :hugs: :D Awww I love horses! I always wanted one when I was younger. Miss riding!Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww bless, I miss Excalibur and riding. He was my little baby.


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT: Hope you get darker lines tomorrow hun :D :dust:

Thanks hun, I do too. I had my positive opk on first day of testing last cycle so i hope i dun av to wait ages this cycle!!


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah your bundle is def on its way  

Ours are all in order but I think there's been a delay at the depot getting them to us! Maybe it's the petrol prices meaning there's fewer deliveries?!? Lol


----------



## Excalibur

KT: You're welcome hun. Do you normally have regular cycles? Sorry if you have mentioned this before but I have missed it :blush:

Laura: Sorry but that made me chuckle! :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Lol silly logic like that can save you! 

Omg I've just realised I'm ACTUALY in the TWW!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Sorry about AF Hun, you have seemed a lot more relaxed about everything which can online a good thing
> 
> Here's the house pinky
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1654449

thats the nicest looking so far - love the porch for wet coats and muddy boots




Laura2806 said:


> Oooo yay for ewcm! Go you :happydance: but you've also got to remember not everyone gets it, I haven't yet my temps show ov along with ov pains I do think I have OVed finally as I've not had a thermal shift like this before.
> 
> My cycles have been all over the place since coming off BCP last July, some short some long. This is the longest tho.
> 
> Had a lovely day thanks excal, hehe my Bella's gorg if I do say so for used lol I posted pics of my lizards quite a while back too :thumbup:
> 
> BBT's come just at the right time chick  xx

my cycles ranged from 16 days to 53 days after coming off bcp - it was agnus castus that sorted me out




Excalibur said:


> Sarah: You're more than welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it is devastating when AF arrives and you know you haven't suceeded but I guess we have to learn to deal with these things and move on and pray the next month etc etc :D
> 
> Thank you hun, I started another square not so long ago, I want to start putting them together but not got enough yet :haha:
> 
> Of course hun, call me Natt (aka Natalie) Excalibur is the name of the horse I used to own but sadly had to leave him when I left home cry: xx

hiya natt xx



kt1988 said:


> I just did another opk this morning was completely white but this afternoons has a faint line, im hoping to have a stronger one in the morning!! Please!!!!
> 
> View attachment 351402

dont test opk in morning - LH takes time to build up - i would leave it until around lunchtime then again early evening


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about AF Hun, you have seemed a lot more relaxed about everything which can online a good thing
> 
> Here's the house pinky
> https://www.bairstoweves.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-1654449
> 
> thats the nicest looking so far - love the porch for wet coats and muddy boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo yay for ewcm! Go you :happydance: but you've also got to remember not everyone gets it, I haven't yet my temps show ov along with ov pains I do think I have OVed finally as I've not had a thermal shift like this before.
> 
> My cycles have been all over the place since coming off BCP last July, some short some long. This is the longest tho.
> 
> Had a lovely day thanks excal, hehe my Bella's gorg if I do say so for used lol I posted pics of my lizards quite a while back too :thumbup:
> 
> BBT's come just at the right time chick  xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> my cycles ranged from 16 days to 53 days after coming off bcp - it was agnus castus that sorted me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: You're more than welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it is devastating when AF arrives and you know you haven't suceeded but I guess we have to learn to deal with these things and move on and pray the next month etc etc :D
> 
> Thank you hun, I started another square not so long ago, I want to start putting them together but not got enough yet :haha:
> 
> Of course hun, call me Natt (aka Natalie) Excalibur is the name of the horse I used to own but sadly had to leave him when I left home cry: xxClick to expand...
> 
> hiya natt xx
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> I just did another opk this morning was completely white but this afternoons has a faint line, im hoping to have a stronger one in the morning!! Please!!!!
> 
> View attachment 351402
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont test opk in morning - LH takes time to build up - i would leave it until around lunchtime then again early eveningClick to expand...


Ok thanks hun. Should I next do it lunch time tommorow now then?


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT: You're welcome hun. Do you normally have regular cycles? Sorry if you have mentioned this before but I have missed it :blush:
> 
> Laura: Sorry but that made me chuckle! :rofl:

Well theyr not too bad I came off birth control in october then cycle 1 was 28days, cycle 2 was 33, cycle 3 was 33, cycle 4 was 29 and this is cycle 5.


----------



## Excalibur

Laura: :yipee: The dreaded 2WW! :D

Pinky: Hiya hun xx


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT: You're welcome hun. Do you normally have regular cycles? Sorry if you have mentioned this before but I have missed it :blush:
> 
> Laura: Sorry but that made me chuckle! :rofl:
> 
> Well theyr not too bad I came off birth control in october then cycle 1 was 28days, cycle 2 was 33, cycle 3 was 33, cycle 4 was 29 and this is cycle 5.Click to expand...

That's not too bad then hun. Hopefully they will become regular 28 days soon :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

28 i only an average - most pple are not 28 so dont worry

katie - i tend to ov quickly once i get a faint line so i would test again tonight nd get a positive - i would say test around lunchtime

im dont think im going to bother with opk this time as they stress me out so im just going to go by temps

laura - welcome to hell lol

natt - hiya doll, you ok?


----------



## Laura2806

Haah I think having the bloods will help me not stress, well that's the plan anyway!! Lol with you ladies I'll be fine


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: I am not too bad thank you hun, just knitting another square :haha: How are you feeling hun? Is the pain any better? :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

lol you'll stress - its natural

but you need to know whats going on and why its taking so long to ov


----------



## Pinky32

natt thats brill

when you have done that blanket i will talk you thru doing one big blanket - no squares

im ok thanks as long as i dont move, keep getting cramp in right hand from typing with one hsnd only


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> natt thats brill
> 
> when you have done that blanket i will talk you thru doing one big blanket - no squares
> 
> im ok thanks as long as i dont move, keep getting cramp in right hand from typing with one hsnd only

Aww thank you so much hun. I would really appreciate that! :hugs: 

Glad to hear you are ok hun. Aww bless, that must be awful :( I wish you a speedy recovery! :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you

i just want to wash my hair


----------



## Laura2806

Gonna keep busy with cake baking and getting ready for my brothers wedding! Mothers day = cakes then the week after its the wedding :thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> 28 i only an average - most pple are not 28 so dont worry
> 
> katie - i tend to ov quickly once i get a faint line so i would test again tonight nd get a positive - i would say test around lunchtime
> 
> im dont think im going to bother with opk this time as they stress me out so im just going to go by temps
> 
> laura - welcome to hell lol
> 
> natt - hiya doll, you ok?

Thanks hun, hope you are feeling ok, i bet its taking ages to type with one hand!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: I know what you mean hun, it's horrible not being able to wash your hair :(

I think I am just going to scrap this blanket. All the squares are different sizes and it looks silly when I put them together and that's without sewing them together! Wish I had just made a big one to start with :nope:


----------



## Excalibur

Purple Square.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120310_185915.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura2806

Natt just think of it as good practice hunni, each square got better! 

When I get my BFP I want to make a patchwork blanket for our lil one  also my mums got one of my Grandma's patterns to knitt a blanket


----------



## Pinky32

excal are you casting on the same amount of stitches?

are they the same amount of rows?


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Natt just think of it as good practice hunni, each square got better!
> 
> When I get my BFP I want to make a patchwork blanket for our lil one  also my mums got one of my Grandma's patterns to knitt a blanket

That's very true hun, I just don't want it to look all wonky once it's all put together lol. I don't know wether to figure out how to crochet around each square and hopefully that will make it look a bit neater. :)

Aww that's lovely hun, I can't wait to see your work :D


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> excal are you casting on the same amount of stitches?
> 
> are they the same amount of rows?

I'm casting on 27 stitches but somehow managed to end up like 28/30, I have no idea how! :wacko: Also they are all 15cm long, well, near as damnit anyway :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

if you crochet around each square it will make them harder to sew together

just stretch them all to shape

you will be amazed once their all sewn together how much better it will look


----------



## Pinky32

your either winding the wool twicxe around the needle or not slipping off the stich completely

you need to count the rows not measure it

every 2 rows you knit is one row - either mark it on paper as you knit or count the rows, each row that sticks out is the row you count


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> if you crochet around each square it will make them harder to sew together
> 
> just stretch them all to shape
> 
> you will be amazed once their all sewn together how much better it will look

I'll scrap the crochet idea then :haha: Don't want to make it harder than it already is lol.

I'll stretch them like you said hun and see how it looks, I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## Pinky32

if you cast on 27 stitches then yoiu want 27 rows

this is what i do to help me, i count 10 rows then out a safety pin there

then another 10 rows i move the pin - saves me having to keep counting
 



Attached Files:







knit.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> if you cast on 27 stitches then yoiu want 27 rows
> 
> this is what i do to help me, i count 10 rows then out a safety pin there
> 
> then another 10 rows i move the pin - saves me having to keep counting

I subscribed to the Art Of Knitting where you get a different square to knit each fortnight but I ended up cancelling as it was too pricey. In them books they said cast on 27 and make it 15cm long, I'm not sure if that's 27 rows long though. That's a good idea with the pin to help you count! Thank you for that tip hun! :D


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know if 15cm is 27 rows but if its nit then it wont be square

i do bigger squares so its less sewing at the end, less squares needed lol

your knitting is fab, just keep doing it

i find the pin really helps me as it saves keep counting


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> i dont know if 15cm is 27 rows but if its nit then it wont be square
> 
> i do bigger squares so its less sewing at the end, less squares needed lol
> 
> your knitting is fab, just keep doing it
> 
> i find the pin really helps me as it saves keep counting

I think they will look ok once sewn together like you said hun. They are quite big aswell so less squares :haha: I was thinking making it 5x5 but I'm not too sure, will have to see what it looks like. Might try and work out how sew them together soon then I can get a rough idea. Thank you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

sewing is easy, just need a bigger needle to thread wool thru

take two squares and sew the edges togther them a 3rd then a 4th etc

my squares are 50 across 50 rows and i tend to do 5 x 6 or 5 x 5


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> sewing is easy, just need a bigger needle to thread wool thru
> 
> take two squares and sew the edges togther them a 3rd then a 4th etc
> 
> my squares are 50 across 50 rows and i tend to do 5 x 6 or 5 x 5

I have a needle ready to sew some together :D Does it matter if you use different colours for the sewing? Is the wool visible once sewn together, if that makes sense? 

Wow, those are big squares :haha: I only have little balls of wool, I guess when I make a big blanket without squares, I'll need to buy a bigger ball of wool! ;)


----------



## Pinky32

it depends how tight you do it but yes its visible as you use wool but it doesnt matter - just makes it more effective

i get my wool from charity shops, odds n ends etc

thats mainly y i do one large blanket and not squares, if ive got a smsll bit left i just do one or two lines then change to another colour


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> it depends how tight you do it but yes its visible as you use wool but it doesnt matter - just makes it more effective
> 
> i get my wool from charity shops, odds n ends etc
> 
> thats mainly y i do one large blanket and not squares, if ive got a smsll bit left i just do one or two lines then change to another colour

Hmm, I think I'll definetly do a large blanket next time lol. I'll probably end up getting some wool from the market or Hobby Craft, it's not that expensive, well, depends how much you need :haha: 

That's one thing I need to learn how to do, change colour midway through a blanket :doh:


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I just got a lovely text from the oh who is out on my brothers stag do...

'I'm sat here listening to mick and mark talking about there kids doing judo and I can't help but think if we have a boy I can't wait to teach him to play football xxxx'

Bless his heart xxxx

Pinky your full of knowledge with everything, your like an encyclopaedia lol I love it  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura: Awww that's so sweet from your OH! :D I agree, Pinky is a great help ;)


----------



## Pinky32

natt im not good enough to change wool half way thru a row but i can talk yoiu thru changing colour at the end of a row - there are two ways to do it - easy

just keep doing what your doing - it will work out

laura - awwwwww bless him thats sweet

lol no im not hun trust me - theres tons i know nothing about


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: That's what I meant hun, sorry, worded it wrong :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

i cant do anything with my arm like this :cry:

its only been one day and im bored


----------



## Pinky32

i just realised where i know you from


----------



## Laura2806

You know a lot more than me Hun! Lol

He is a sweetie  makes me melt! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

everything i know about ttc has been learnt since coming on bnb


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: I really feel sorry for you hun, wish I could come and give you a big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

awww thanks hun

i;ll be moaning soon about ov cramps

trying to work out how im going to bd with my arm like this lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> awww thanks hun
> 
> i;ll be moaning soon about ov cramps
> 
> trying to work out how im going to bd with my arm like this lol

You're welcome hun. Don't worry about venting, that's what we are here for, to listen ;) Erm..about bd'ing, your OH will have to do all the work and you can just lie there and relax? :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

ive got one working arm :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

just realised natt - we're both cd6

what have you been testing for? it says on your chart you tested today and yesterday


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's,

Had a quick flick through your post's so if i miss any thing let me know. 

Excalibur hun I dont mind you posting your square's on here hun lol. There lovly and cant wait to see your blanket when it's finished. How you been today hun? x x x

Pinky hun is your arm feeling any better? x x x

Laura hun the house is lovly. x x x

Kt hun glad to see you just got your faint pos on OPK hope it's alot darker in the morning hun. You better getting in the bed room lol time for :sex: x x x

Sarah thank's for tip hun i dont really know much about fertility blood test's. x x x

Well me honey and tom (OH) went out earlier, took honey park on her Quad bike. I think that's how you spell it lol. She had so much fun. Came back made some Cajun chicken for dinner, that was so nice, i havent tryed it before but will defo do it again. Then got honey bathed and ready then put her in bed, then had a nice bath my self. 

Feeling alot better now. Im feeling a bit more positive & hopeful about this month. :D

How you ladie's doing. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

awwww jesss im so glad you had a good day and feel better xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> just realised natt - we're both cd6
> 
> what have you been testing for? it says on your chart you tested today and yesterday

I would say we could be Cycle Buddies but your cycles are a lot quicker than mine so it wouldn't work :( 

I just checked my chart and remove the tests, I have no idea why they are there :wacko: I haven't been testing for anything :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica: Thank you hun :hugs: I can't wait to see the finished result myself :haha:

I'm not too bad thank you hun, just been relaxing really doing some knitting ;) Glad you, Honey and OH had a lovely day today hun :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

what day you due to ov


----------



## Laura2806

I bought another cake decorating book! Hehe xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> what day you due to ov

Around 19th March hun.


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyy laura

natt - blimey i;ll be half way thru dpo then


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: That's what I mean lol!! :wacko: You are a speedy gonzali :haha: 

Laura: Yay for the new cake decorating book! You going to make anything nice? :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol she's so cheeky.


----------



## Pinky32

speedy gonzali is not good :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

awwwwww jess sooooooo cute


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's pinky and excalibur. Im glad i feel better. :D

Aww thank's pinky, She is so big now, time fly's by, we used to call her dollie when she was a baby because she looked like one. lol. She was so tiny. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

they grow up so quickly but shes lovely your a lucky girl


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Sorry hun, didn't mean to upset you :hugs: :(

Jessica: Aww Honey is so cute!!!! :D


----------



## Pinky32

natt - you didnt hun, takes much much more than that to get thru my tough old skin lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Thank's hun. I know. some time's i look at her, still to this day and think wow i gave birth to her And other thing like her walking and that lol. Sound's a bit silly but it is quite mad how having a baby work's. Squeezing them out of our little vag whole's lol. 

Sorry it's taking me long to reply trying to type and spread nutella all over my triple chocolate fox's. I got a munch on lol. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess she's gorgeous  such a cutie! 

I'm making mothers day cakes for mine and the ohs mums and I think for friends mum and nan too, then making my dad a cake for his birthday, my niece/nephews christening and my my mums 50th bday cake, that's so far anyways lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. 

Wow look's like your gonna have your hand's full hun. At least you have somethink to take your mind of 2WW or how ever long it is for you hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Dont forget to post us pic's hun. cant wait to see the lovly cake's you make. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's upto August  thanks chick I shall overload you with pics ;-) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Phew, glad I didn't upset you hun :hugs: That's the last thing I would want to do to anyone! 

Laura: Wow! Looks like you are going to be a busy bee in the kitchen! ;) Can't wait to see pictures of your masterpieces hun :D


----------



## Pinky32

nah dont worry natt lol

have you seen pics of lauras other cakes - they look prof!!!

laura - i hope your charging your friend - first commissioned cake!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Nope I haven't seen Laura's other cakes :o


----------



## Laura2806

I'm not sure they look prof but thank you hunni  

I can't wait to get baking  

Yh I'll be charging hunni, not sure what tho, was thinking maybe £10 a cake? Depends what the ingredients will cost me I guess. Xx


----------



## Pinky32

awwww

laura

can you post catapiller and harveys cake and fairy cakes pleaseeeeeeeeee


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

It was beautiful. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

it all depends what decorating she wants on it and how much they cost you

i think £10-15 is very reasonable - especially fpr a hand made one


----------



## Pinky32

well i thoiught they looked prof


----------



## Laura2806

Awe thanks hunni ) 

Here's the caterpillar 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-22.jpg

My Godsons 2nd bday cake (didn't make the figures lol) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/71477ece.jpg

And the cupcakes I made for his bday too
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/63326143.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

While we're on the subject.....
My first attempt at a Christmas cake! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/6ab4b08b.jpg

Christmas cupcakes! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/ba59645d.jpg

White choc and raspberry 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/647f6072.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

omg i could eat them all now - well except the choccy one

that xmas cake looks fab!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick :blush: they are my passion xx


----------



## Pinky32

i would def buy a xmas cake


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww haha the little catapilla is well cute, i t that's great hun. 

The christmas one is quite good hun for a first try.

Loving the cupcake's. 

The whiter choc and sponge one yum my fav, looks yummy. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

The Xmas cake cost about £40 to do, had 3/4 of a litre bottle of brandy in! It was stunning tho! Lol

Thanks pinky that's a real compliment  

Thanks jess, it was lush!


----------



## Pinky32

'quite good for a first try'?????????????????????

i think it looks wicked!!!!!!

would be a shame to cut into it - but i would lol


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> The Xmas cake cost about £40 to do, had 3/4 of a litre bottle of brandy in! It was stunning tho! Lol
> 
> Thanks pinky that's a real compliment
> 
> Thanks jess, it was lush!

i def have one but without the brandy - was it fruit cake?

you could always cheat and buy fruit cakes from lidl and then just decorate them


----------



## Excalibur

Laura: All I can say is OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are absolutely a work of art!!!!!! You have so much talent hun! I would definetly order from you!! :D


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I was dead Nervous cause I baked it in sept and fed it with brandy each week, never made a fruit cake before neither so I was soooooo relieved when it was the dogs bollocks! Lol I'll do another this year and one for my MIL too  xx


----------



## Pinky32

if they travelled well, id def order from you


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I wasnt being horrible it is quite good. But i know by the time next christmas come's, the next christmas cake will blow me away. One by one they will get better and better. Laura i think your great at making cake's hun so i hope you dont take that like i was being horrible. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's a thought lol, can do any alcohol in them doesn't have to be brandy, just thought hopefully I'll have to do myself a diff one minus the alcohol! 

Yh it's a very rig moist fruit cake  mmmmmmm lol


----------



## Pinky32

they say to bake fruit cakes early to give it time to soak up juices etc


----------



## Pinky32

this xmas we're all gonna be breast feeding so no alcohol for us


----------



## Laura2806

Course not jess  xx 

The Xmas one travelled from home (near Birmingham) to lake conniston about 3 nod half hours away and it survived lol


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it's about 3months to let them rest and mature


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> this xmas we're all gonna be breast feeding so no alcohol for us

Soooooo true! Mind you my tits better grow an aweful lot if I'm to breastfeed lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's laura hun :D

Any way ladie's im so tired im off to bed now. Will be back in the morning. Speak to you all then.

Night night and sweet dream's ladie's for when you hit the pillow's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

you can have half of mine

i wouldnt notice


----------



## Pinky32

night jess j - sleep well hunny xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I'd love to have proper boobs! Would even me out then :rofl: I'd have half of yours tomorrow ;-) 

Night jess sweet dreams xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess: Night night hun. Sweet dreams xxx :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

depending where i get my bra from im either an e or an f


----------



## Pinky32

see natt - i told you laura was good


----------



## Laura2806

I don't fill a b cup lol :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

when i bf i will sag - you wont


----------



## Laura2806

That's true I have nothing to sag lol


----------



## Pinky32

their not all that - i grt backache a lot


----------



## Laura2806

Yh but you get to wear pretty low cut tops and show them off lol

Ups and downs to both I guess, especially when I sleep on my belly most of the time, id imagine they get in the way of that


----------



## Pinky32

i can wear a polo neck and their still there lol

ive not been able to sleep on my tummy since i was about 14


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: You were right about Laura being good :thumbup: She definetly has a talent there! ;)

My boobs are 36G, ugh..the backache I get with them, it's awful!! :(


----------



## Laura2806

Haha mine disappear! Lol

Wow! That must suck! Lol

How's the shoulder feeling now?xx


----------



## Pinky32

your bigger than me

its hard to find pretty bras our size

i think lauras fab


----------



## Laura2806

Tell you what ladies I'll have a bit off both of you ;-) help us all out lol xx


----------



## Pinky32

shoulder is agony - i want to take dressing off


----------



## Laura2806

Aww that's lovely Hun thank you  :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Will taking the dressing off help?


----------



## Pinky32

so soreeeeeeee
 



Attached Files:







arm.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinky32

i was told to leave it on for min 48 hours


----------



## Laura2806

Bless ya hunni :hugs: looks very sore! 

So tomorrow night at the earliest then :-(


----------



## Pinky32

im going to cover it in cling film inb the morning and have a shower

dying to wash my hair


----------



## Laura2806

That's a good idea chick, I bet you are, I have to wash mine every morning lol


----------



## Pinky32

me too

if i dont it starts itching


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I hate having greasy hair lol 

Gonna hit the hay shortly, I hope you sleep much much better tonight chick xx


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun - im just going to take double psimkillers

have a good sleep hunny


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds like a plan lol 

You too xxx


----------



## Pinky32

xxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sorry I haven't been very chatty tonight ladies, just finished another square, was bugging me and had to get it finished :haha: 

Pinky: Your shoulder looks really sore hun, I hope the pain eases for you soon! :hugs:

Laura: You can gladly have some off me :haha: 

My Gold Square, the lighting in here really doesn't do the colours any justice, hopefully will get a better picture of the finished piece ;) I think this is my best square yet!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120310_232648.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinky32

that looks fab hun



did you use the pin to count the rows? looks even


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> that looks fab hun
> 
> 
> 
> did you use the pin to count the rows? looks even

Thank you so much hun :D I didn't use a pin as I only had a sewing needle and didn't cross my mind to use that :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

anything will do - an ear ring, needle, anything


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> anything will do - an ear ring, needle, anything

I'll try next time if I need to, I tend to just measure 15cm and it's usually ok, I know I should count the rows though, hence why they are all different! :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off to bed now hun. I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight and be in less pain! :hugs: Thank you for all your help and advice hun, it's really appreciated.

Night night hun, sweet dreams, take care :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

count the next one you do

dont worry about it though - they can stretch


----------



## Pinky32

night natt - sleep well hunny xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Morning ladies, how are we all? 

Ickle dip this morning but pretty much nothing. 

Hopefully gonna buy the ohs suit today for my brothers wedding in 2wks time  bugger me I do love him in a suit :blush: lol then we're off to the Toby carvery for his mums birthday


----------



## Pinky32

little dip is fine hun - even if it went below coverline, its only there for visual purposes

ooooh i love a carvery

good luck with the suit buying x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then  thank you x

Toby's best! Lol Thanks hun ;-)

How's the shoulder today? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

have you been during the week mon-thur they have all you can eat curry night nomnomnom

i had a good sleep thanks - shoulder is fine unless i move it then its pain

going to wash my hair somehow today and try and get dressed lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura2806 said:


> Tell you what ladies I'll have a bit off both of you ;-) help us all out lol xx

 
What about me lol. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Pinky i need your help! I woke up a bit late this morning and my temp was 36.7 at 9:55am normally temp at 9.10am. Can you ajust it or not hun? x x x

Laura Hope you have a lovly day hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

morning

that woulkd make it 36.6

do you not have a therm that is .02 decimals?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. 

And na not yet. To be truthful i have a look everytime i go out but cant seem to find one anywere, and getting OH's card to work online (buying thing's) is just a nightmare. When i got the IC's I had to get my sister inlaw to go online and send me A £3.00 giftcard to my email address for amazon then go and put the code in. It's all just hassel. So gonna keep looking. Next time i go Asda gonna have a look in there as i didnt last time. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

if not a supermarket - have a look in a chemist - i got mine from amazon


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/rev8raZjJ.png

Wooow look at the difference from last cycle to this one.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Will do hun, I actually got this one from my regular chemist and it's the only one they had. Gonna have a quick look online. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

each cycle your temps will be different, weather, stress etc has a big impact


----------



## Pinky32

see - mine are major different
 



Attached Files:







overlay.png
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

wow your's are really different. I think iv defo been more relaxed so far in this cycle. 

I had a look on amazon and can not find one can you post me a link please hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Good morning ladies :)

Pinky: I will count it hun :D

Laura: Good luck Suit shopping hun :)

Jessica: I couldn't find a BBT anywhere either so I ended up getting one from Amazon. As Pinky said, I think they might sell them in Chemists. 

This is the one that I got:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BABYMAD-DI...2GIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331465840&sr=8-1


----------



## Pinky32

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-l...p?ie=UTF8&qid=1331465744&sr=8-3&condition=new

here you go


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh look at you natt with your first ever temp :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Hehe I'm so proud of it :haha: Looks ever so lonely though! Roll on tomorrow morning :haha: Does it look normal hun for CD7?


----------



## Pinky32

yes hun it looks lovely - esch persons temp will be different

if you look at jess, she tends to have high temps as shes a hot blooded vixen, so dont worry


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's,

Just found that one that you posted excalibur (is your name natt?) And i think im gonna wait untill this cycle is finished to get it as i got to get my SIL to send me a gift card to my email address then pay her, and to be truthful i havent really got the money to get it this month, i know it only a £5.00 but got so many bill's to pay im kinda in a shit pit. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol you do crack me up but it's true i do normally have quite high temp's when on AF and after gone down quite well this month. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

im well proud of myself, washed my hair, dried and sort of styled it, got a bit of a face on and got dressed

its so hard using your right hand to do things ehen your left handed


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Thank you for having a look hun :D Yay for doing all those things! I'm proud of you hun. Bet you feel better for it? :hugs: 

Jessica: Yeah my name is Natt hun ;) I don't blame you hun, money is definetly tough these days! :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

oh i feel tons better thanks hun

i normally wash my hair daily so yesterday it felt and looked horrible

going to get my mum to change the dressing today too

dont panic about your chart, but if your worried about anything just ask


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Glad you feel better hun. Hope it doesn't hurt too much changing the dressing :hugs: 

Thank you hun, I'll be sure to ask if I have any problems :)


----------



## Pinky32

id dying to know how many stitches i have

bet its only a few lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Aww bless lol, you'll have to get your mum to count them for you and let you know. ;)


----------



## Pinky32

i will - but i just know all this pain is prob for 5 stitches :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Awwwww :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

i;ll find out later


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: You'll have to let us know how many stitches you have.


----------



## Pinky32

oh yeah i will

at least their stitches - when i had op on my arm they put 32 staples in - now that really did fucking hurt when they took them out - i was screaming like a banshee


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Ouch!! That does sound painful! Staples!!!! :o


----------



## Pinky32

yeah that was psinful - never want to go thru that again


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah: You're more than welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it is devastating when AF arrives and you know you haven't suceeded but I guess we have to learn to deal with these things and move on and pray the next month etc etc :D
> 
> Thank you hun, I started another square not so long ago, I want to start putting them together but not got enough yet :haha:
> 
> Of course hun, call me Natt (aka Natalie) Excalibur is the name of the horse I used to own but sadly had to leave him when I left home cry: xx
> 
> Thanks Natt! :hugs: :D Awww I love horses! I always wanted one when I was younger. Miss riding!Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww bless, I miss Excalibur and riding. He was my little baby.Click to expand...

Now I understand your username!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah your bundle is def on its way
> 
> Ours are all in order but I think there's been a delay at the depot getting them to us! Maybe it's the petrol prices meaning there's fewer deliveries?!? Lol

Hahaha laura...you crack me up!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lol silly logic like that can save you!
> 
> Omg I've just realised I'm ACTUALY in the TWW!!!!

Temps still up...looking good for ov! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i dont know if 15cm is 27 rows but if its nit then it wont be square
> 
> i do bigger squares so its less sewing at the end, less squares needed lol
> 
> your knitting is fab, just keep doing it
> 
> i find the pin really helps me as it saves keep counting

Bare in mind Natt that knitting rows by length is also determined by the wool. Each yarn has its on weight (thickness etc) and so differnet brands and different wools will knit a slightly different number of stitches for the desired length.


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> it depends how tight you do it but yes its visible as you use wool but it doesnt matter - just makes it more effective
> 
> i get my wool from charity shops, odds n ends etc
> 
> thats mainly y i do one large blanket and not squares, if ive got a smsll bit left i just do one or two lines then change to another colour
> 
> Hmm, I think I'll definetly do a large blanket next time lol. I'll probably end up getting some wool from the market or Hobby Craft, it's not that expensive, well, depends how much you need :haha:
> 
> That's one thing I need to learn how to do, change colour midway through a blanket :doh:Click to expand...

I use the bonus dk wool fro hobbycraft...1.50ish a ball :D Its cheap and lovely when finished.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww I just got a lovely text from the oh who is out on my brothers stag do...
> 
> 'I'm sat here listening to mick and mark talking about there kids doing judo and I can't help but think if we have a boy I can't wait to teach him to play football xxxx'
> 
> Bless his heart xxxx
> 
> Pinky your full of knowledge with everything, your like an encyclopaedia lol I love it  xx

aww bless!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Lol she's so cheeky.
> 
> View attachment 351472
> 
> 
> View attachment 351473
> 
> 
> View attachment 351475

Shes gorgeous Jess! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> The Xmas cake cost about £40 to do, had 3/4 of a litre bottle of brandy in! It was stunning tho! Lol
> 
> Thanks pinky that's a real compliment
> 
> Thanks jess, it was lush!

Omg im so hungry now with all those piccies!!! I wanna come live with you! we can pretend im adopted and you can feed me cake every day!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> this xmas we're all gonna be breast feeding so no alcohol for us
> 
> Soooooo true! Mind you my tits better grow an aweful lot if I'm to breastfeed lolClick to expand...

Lol honey!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky: Glad you feel better hun. Hope it doesn't hurt too much changing the dressing :hugs:
> 
> Thank you hun, I'll be sure to ask if I have any problems :)

Yus we are all here to help :) Been temping for over a year so between us we will answer any questions!

It takes a couple of cycles to get used to what is considered normal for you. Youll get the hang of it! x


----------



## sarahuk

Right....love you ladies but now im catched up I need to go curl back up...I feel shocking today..awful headache and feel sick as a parrot!

mwah! x


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, how are we all, sorry to hear your not feeling very wel sarah! :(
How are you feeling tday pinky? Hope u slept better last night. Just did another opk. Think its slightly darker. Ill post it in a mo xx


----------



## Pinky32

im good thanks katie, had a good sleep, had dressing changed

3 holes

4 stitches

wheres the pic of opk?


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks Katie! Im feeling a bit better now though. Food stopped me feeling sick..ironically!

Just ordered my mom a toffee hamper from thorntons for mothers day. Im slightly jealous now and might have to intercept it 

Hows everyone doing? Im hoping to follow Natts example and sit up and crochet soon! I need to get on with this blanket or my mate will give bith before its done lol.


----------



## Pinky32

i cant do any knitting or crocheting with this bloody dead arm


----------



## Pinky32

ewcm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

We got a suit and he looks FIT!!! ;-) lol looking forward to gettig all dressed up now  

Glad you slept better and your shoulders not too bad. 

Good to hear your feeling better Sarah  adopting you and feedin you cake sounds good to me lol means I get to bake all day too  hehe

Been talking about houses again and we like Romney best ATM, it's got the drive we want, plenty of room, good sized bedroom, garden big enough for the dog and fields/parks on the doorstep plus it only need cosmetic work no new kitchen/bathroom too and the master bedroom is big enough to put an en suit in too  gonna speak to agen about it tomorrow and get another viewing booked. Eeeek! Lol

Had a lovely meal, just need a nap now lol 

Excited about bloods cause we get to find out what's going on at last! Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Woop woop for ewcm! I still don't get anything pretty much at all!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: Haha yeah, Excalibur was my horses name. :D All the wool I have at the moment is all the same make and same thickness etc. I'm hoping this will be my first and last time temping for a while ;) Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: I have been really busy knitting today. Here is what I have done so far :o
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120311_162517.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120311_162509.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni that looks great!! Keep it up and youll have a beautiful patchwork blanket  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Hunni that looks great!! Keep it up and youll have a beautiful patchwork blanket  xx


Thank you hun :hugs: I'm not sure I'm overly liking it lol, the stitching looks all over the place and the squares are not identical :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ewcm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOT!!!

Youll be crocheting and knitting as soon as youre healed too chick :) x


----------



## kt1988

Sorry Pinky had a busy afternoon, had to make sure we bd before OH went to work. :winkwink:

Heres the opk:

yesterday's


Today's


What you think, they look very similar on photo but todays looks stronger in real life ha! im hoping it will get stronger next day or two. FXD!


----------



## Excalibur

KT: Can tell today's test is a bit darker hun. Hopefully it will be positive soon! :D :dust:


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT: Can tell today's test is a bit darker hun. Hopefully it will be positive soon! :D :dust:

Thanks hun me too, it nice to actually see a line so theres an improvement, i hope ov is just a lil later than last month.


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT: Can tell today's test is a bit darker hun. Hopefully it will be positive soon! :D :dust:
> 
> Thanks hun me too, it nice to actually see a line so theres an improvement, i hope ov is just a lil later than last month.Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww bless, I noticed with the last IC's I got, I never got a positive with them, good job I had my clear blue digital OPK otherwise would have missed the surge! :nope: Ordered some proper NHS one's this time though! :D


----------



## Poshbird88

My abdomen has felt very heavy today and I have had a few twinges on the left hand side... so I am just going to wait for AF as its due anytime now


----------



## Excalibur

Poshbird: I see you are also from Leeds. :D


----------



## Laura2806

Hi poshbird, FXed for you x


----------



## Laura2806

Good to see that line getting darker KT :thumbup: won't be long now! X


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Good to see that line getting darker KT :thumbup: won't be long now! X

 I hope not hun im convinced i am just testing too early because looking back at old cycles i ad ov signs later on in the cycle.


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Sarah: Haha yeah, Excalibur was my horses name. :D All the wool I have at the moment is all the same make and same thickness etc. I'm hoping this will be my first and last time temping for a while ;) Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: I have been really busy knitting today. Here is what I have done so far :o

natt that looks lovely !!!!!

before stitching, lay them out first so you can see the colours together, the stitching it fine, it can be a bit looser so that you can adjust the squares, also stretch the squares when sewing, hold the edges together so that you line up the corners

when iys done, you can do a runing stitch all the way roubd the edge so that it covers up the uneven ones - but think how proud you will be wrapping your baby in that knowing you made it

:thumbup:



kt1988 said:


> Sorry Pinky had a busy afternoon, had to make sure we bd before OH went to work. :winkwink:
> 
> Heres the opk:
> 
> yesterday's
> View attachment 351758
> 
> 
> Today's
> View attachment 351759
> 
> 
> What you think, they look very similar on photo but todays looks stronger in real life ha! im hoping it will get stronger next day or two. FXD!

oooh lovely katie, i would say your going to iv the same time as me, around tuesday

keep testing hunny


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I put the squares on the floor before I sewed them together then I could see what it looked like. The corners are not even because I don't think the squares are, I doubt I'll be using this blanket to wrap my baby in, I'll probably make a big one for that, no squares! :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I put the squares on the floor before I sewed them together then I could see what it looked like. The corners are not even because I don't think the squares are, I doubt I'll be using this blanket to wrap my baby in, I'll probably make a big one for that, no squares! :haha:

it doesnt matter hun. stretch the squares to make them the same

a - you can have more than one blanket

b - its good practice


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I put the squares on the floor before I sewed them together then I could see what it looked like. The corners are not even because I don't think the squares are, I doubt I'll be using this blanket to wrap my baby in, I'll probably make a big one for that, no squares! :haha:
> 
> it doesnt matter hun. stretch the squares to make them the same
> 
> a - you can have more than one blanket
> 
> b - its good practiceClick to expand...

I'll give it a go with the next one's hun :D I think it would eventually fall apart as I wasn't sure how to thread the ends in, if you know what I mean? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

the little ends on each square?

leave enough wool, thread it thru needle and run it thru the edge of the square

when its then sewn all together it holds the litte end in place


----------



## Pinky32

it wont fall apart - that will now hold for 10-15 years

even being thrown in washing machine it will hold - just dry it flat


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Thank you so much for your help and advice :D I really appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

your welcome hunny - im always here to help xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> your welcome hunny - im always here to help xx

:hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

i knew i knew you from somewhere and yesterday realised it was from wantinabubba group


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> i knew i knew you from somewhere and yesterday realised it was from wantinabubba group

Hehe yeah I'm a stalker in there aswell :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

i was when it started but going to leave it - cant stand it in there


----------



## kt1988

kt1988 said:


> Sorry Pinky had a busy afternoon, had to make sure we bd before OH went to work. :winkwink:
> 
> Heres the opk:
> 
> yesterday's
> View attachment 351758
> 
> 
> Today's
> View attachment 351759
> 
> 
> What you think, they look very similar on photo but todays looks stronger in real life ha! im hoping it will get stronger next day or two. FXD!

oooh lovely katie, i would say your going to iv the same time as me, around tuesday

keep testing hunny[/QUOTE]

Oh wouldnt that be fab!! :o) i hope i do now.


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> Sarah: Haha yeah, Excalibur was my horses name. :D All the wool I have at the moment is all the same make and same thickness etc. I'm hoping this will be my first and last time temping for a while ;) Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: I have been really busy knitting today. Here is what I have done so far :o

That blanket looks brilliant hun, when did you start it?


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Pinky had a busy afternoon, had to make sure we bd before OH went to work. :winkwink:
> 
> Heres the opk:
> 
> yesterday's
> View attachment 351758
> 
> 
> Today's
> View attachment 351759
> 
> 
> What you think, they look very similar on photo but todays looks stronger in real life ha! im hoping it will get stronger next day or two. FXD!
> 
> oooh lovely katie, i would say your going to iv the same time as me, around tuesday
> 
> keep testing hunnyClick to expand...

Oh wouldnt that be fabrikant!! :o) in hope in doing now.[/QUOTE]

ive got loads of ewcm (for me)


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky: Aww bless hun :hugs:

KT: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I only started it a few days ago :o Still got a long way to go yet hehe. :)


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hunni that looks great!! Keep it up and youll have a beautiful patchwork blanket  xx
> 
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: I'm not sure I'm overly liking it lol, the stitching looks all over the place and the squares are not identical :( xxClick to expand...

Dont be so hard on yourself! Youre doing a great job. And remember...its your first!

If I showed you the first bit of crocheting I did you wouldnt even let a pig lay on it. It was a proper mess...yours are not! Practice makes perfect. And plus, as the person whos making it, youll automatically be viewing it with a more critical eye. Im never happy with what I do even though others say its lovely!


----------



## kt1988

Sorry about the terrible English above my blackberry is automatically finishing words for me!!! 
ewcm is fabulous hun, im not sure wots going on with my cm without being too graphic I'm not sure wots pressed from bd or cm. I know I had quite a bit ewcm the other day coz we had not bd that day but other than that my cm has been watery!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT: Can tell today's test is a bit darker hun. Hopefully it will be positive soon! :D :dust:
> 
> Thanks hun me too, it nice to actually see a line so theres an improvement, i hope ov is just a lil later than last month.Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww bless, I noticed with the last IC's I got, I never got a positive with them, good job I had my clear blue digital OPK otherwise would have missed the surge! :nope: Ordered some proper NHS one's this time though! :DClick to expand...

Ive never had a positive on an opk either. And ive tried the ultra sensitive ones but still didnt get a thing  Some people just never do, and I guess im one of them. I tried different brands too since opks are like hpts and have different trigger levels but still couldnt get a positive. And I know im ovulating since I get a quite prominent thermal shift. Oh well!! :D


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> Pinky: Aww bless hun :hugs:
> 
> KT: Thank you so much hun :hugs: I only started it a few days ago :o Still got a long way to go yet hehe. :)

You've done loads in a couple of days!! Fab hun!


----------



## Pinky32

watery cm is good katie :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: I'm always hard on myself hun, I never like anything I do, I always doubt my work and put myself down. My OH tells me off for it. Lol. Yeah you are right hun, practice makes perfect. I wouldn't even know where to start with crocheting a blanket! :o Have you tried the Clear Blue Digital OPK's hun? I got a Positive on those. :D Hopefully these new OPK's I ordered from the NHS work for me, otherwise we'll just have to go on my temps I think. Pointless paying for things if they don't work ;)

KT: Thank you so much hun, once I start something I have to finish it otherwise it bugs me :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Sorry about the terrible English above my blackberry is automatically finishing words for me!!!
> ewcm is fabulous hun, im not sure wots going on with my cm without being too graphic I'm not sure wots pressed from bd or cm. I know I had quite a bit ewcm the other day coz we had not bd that day but other than that my cm has been watery!!

Its like my iphone..it went through a stage of every time i wrote baby changing it to bap..my newly pregnant friend found it hillarious


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the terrible English above my blackberry is automatically finishing words for me!!!
> ewcm is fabulous hun, im not sure wots going on with my cm without being too graphic I'm not sure wots pressed from bd or cm. I know I had quite a bit ewcm the other day coz we had not bd that day but other than that my cm has been watery!!
> 
> Its like my iphone..it went through a stage of every time i wrote baby changing it to bap..my newly pregnant friend found it hillariousClick to expand...

Hehe, I bet that gave them a few giggles!! Predictive text is so clever sometimes but very annoying!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah: I'm always hard on myself hun, I never like anything I do, I always doubt my work and put myself down. My OH tells me off for it. Lol. Yeah you are right hun, practice makes perfect. I wouldn't even know where to start with crocheting a blanket! :o Have you tried the Clear Blue Digital OPK's hun? I got a Positive on those. :D Hopefully these new OPK's I ordered from the NHS work for me, otherwise we'll just have to go on my temps I think. Pointless paying for things if they don't work ;)
> 
> KT: Thank you so much hun, once I start something I have to finish it otherwise it bugs me :haha:

I did try some that were made for people that had problems getting positives on normal ones, so they were ultra sensitives. Still didnt work. I did think about trying CB ones or the FRER ones but then I couldnt bring myself to spend the cash on them just incase since they are so darn expensive lol. Plus I tend to OV always on day 13 or 14 anyways!

Crocheting is as easy as knitting. Infact Id say its easier since its harder to miscount stitches! Its just getting started.

Oh! That reminds me Pinky..I need to send you that video...im a scatterbrain!


----------



## sarahuk

Awww Im so happy. Someone I know has just got their bfp and im so made up for them! Its lovely when nice things happen to lovely people!

Its brought back my faith that it will happen. We will all get our bfps guys...we shall!!

:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: I suppose if you know what day you Ovulate then there's no need for OPK's. Yeah there are some quite expensive ones, that's why I chose the IC's but the last batch didn't work for me.

I might have a go at Crochet soon, see which one I find easier. ;)


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Awww Im so happy. Someone I know has just got their bfp and im so made up for them! Its lovely when nice things happen to lovely people!
> 
> Its brought back my faith that it will happen. We will all get our bfps guys...we shall!!
> 
> :happydance:

Aww yay!! That's lovely! :D :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah: I suppose if you know what day you Ovulate then there's no need for OPK's. Yeah there are some quite expensive ones, that's why I chose the IC's but the last batch didn't work for me.
> 
> I might have a go at Crochet soon, see which one I find easier. ;)

You should! I actually started crocheting because Id started knitting again after years and years of not doing any. Got really into it but wanted to see which I preferred and...well...the rest is history!

No reason you cant mix and match though. Id love to learn to be a bit better at knitting so I might start alternating between them both :D


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Awww Im so happy. Someone I know has just got their bfp and im so made up for them! Its lovely when nice things happen to lovely people!
> 
> Its brought back my faith that it will happen. We will all get our bfps guys...we shall!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Aww yay!! That's lovely! :D :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah it really cheered me up that did :)


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for a BFP!

I realised earlier that we'll have been TTC for 9minths when AF is due (according to ov) maybe that's a sign, 9minths of trying followed by 9months of baby growing?! Lol

Why do I keep kidding used with these 'signs' when nothing EVER comes of them?! Eugh


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: I'll watch some youtube videos and see if I think I'll be able to do it, if so then I'll give it a go :D

Maybe add Crochet to my knitting like you said. Ooo I can't wait to see some of your knitting work! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura: That could possibly be how it works. 9 months of torture then 9 months of happiness? :wacko: Lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yay for a BFP!
> 
> I realised earlier that we'll have been TTC for 9minths when AF is due (according to ov) maybe that's a sign, 9minths of trying followed by 9months of baby growing?! Lol
> 
> Why do I keep kidding used with these 'signs' when nothing EVER comes of them?! Eugh

Because it only takes once for it to be a sign that results in a positive outcome!


----------



## Laura2806

Would be very nice!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my knitting work will be terrible. I half made a scalf...thats as far as I got lol!

Im so into the crocheting that I know Ill stick with that primarily. I just always felt like I could do more with crocheting :)


----------



## Laura2806

I dont think anything ever has lol 

Had a bit of a nap earlier and now I'm soooo lethargic and have no energy at all :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Bloods in just a few days yay! When will you get the results?


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah: Your Crochet work is amazing! I can't wait to see more! :D


----------



## Laura2806

Yh on Tuesday, not sure when I'll get results, will probably book an apt to get them so I can discuss them with the doc rather than just the receptionist giving me them over the phone. Hopefully only a week but because of when I work it might be closer to 2 wks


----------



## Pinky32

my first attempt at crocheting
 



Attached Files:







my crochet.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo well done pinky :thumbup: how did the shoulder feel? 

Can you adjust my temp please? It was 36.63 half hour earlier (6 instead of 6:30) thank you  xx


----------



## kt1988

Morning girls, nice crochet Pinky!! Im impressed :happydance: I hope your shoulder is on the mend now hun. 

I had a little dip this morning in temp, isnt that a good thing before ov? Im off to work soon so ill do an opk when i get home. Im half tempted to take one to work for dinner time, although my surge doesnt seem to come and go very fast so should b ok to do one when i get home.


----------



## Pinky32

laura - adjust it to 36.69

katie - i wouldnt worry too much about the opk during work

my arm is sore but i dont move it crocheting so its ok, had a nap yesterday afternoon so couldnt sleep until 5am!!! not happy

i think by the amount of watery cm and ewcm i had yesterday i will ov tomox, also had temp dip

here is what i did last night
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Woooh pinky that looks lovly hun. Good job. Can you Adjust my temp plz sweetie it was 36.4 at 7:20am but normal temp time 9:10am???

Hope all my lovly ladie's are ok. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky - I now i asked you to adjust temp but im a bit confused...

I temped at 7:20am-36.4 But i temped, when i woke back up again at 9:25 and it was 36.8 What do i put in??? x


----------



## Pinky32

if it was me i would use the first temp which was 36.6


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Do you mean 36.4

I was thinking put in 36.7 causemy temp would seem to go up my around 00.10 by every hour. What do you think, x x x


----------



## Pinky32

no i adjusted it and its 36.6


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x

Woooooooooo Hooooooooooo my little girl did a wee wee on the potty for the first time about 10 min's ago and has been another wee wee on there since. That has so made my day. :D:D:D:D:D:D:D Cant believe it, It's been about 2/3 week's since i got the potty and she finally did a wee wee in it. LOL. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

brilliant - well done honey!

if you give her a big hug and some sort of little treat so she knows that makes you happy she will ask for potty in future to please her mummy


----------



## Pinky32

treat is anything - not meaning sweets, something like 10 mins of special honey time etc


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know i got a big smile on my face we had a big hug & kiss, i gave her a clap because she loves being clapped at it make's her so proud of her self lol, then we run around the room singing pee pee on the potty lol. :D

She has just been again. so that's 3 time's within half hour. She's learning quickly. So i left her pull up's off. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

they want to be a big girl so fast and when they are, you;ll want her to be a baby again lol

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy well done honey!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Love your Crochet work hun! I tried doing that last night but failed miserably lol! Practice makes perfect I guess.

Jessica - Yay!! Well done Honey!! I bet that is such an amazing feeling! :D


----------



## Pinky32

natt - that was my first attempt

i think knitting helps to get tension right


----------



## Pinky32

i started learning single stitch as i think its much easier than double

i also tried double last night but it looked a mess


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - It's great for your first attempt hun. I just started making a Single Crochet one now, I did 50 Stitches lol! It's long! :haha: I made a granny square which was double crochet I think, it's not brilliant but hey, as I said before, practice makes perfect. ;)


----------



## Pinky32

wow thsts great!!!!

ive just started a new one of 40


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yay! Can't wait to see it ;)


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls got an almost pos opk just now. :o) think ur right pinky I'm going to ovulate tmoz xx


----------



## Excalibur

KT: Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls this is my opk.


----------



## Excalibur

KT - You are nearly there :D


----------



## Excalibur

Patchwork Quilt Update and First attempt at Crochet, don't know what it will be as I haven't done enough stitches for a blanket :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120311_235515.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20120312_170252.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Yaaaay for pos opk KT. Sending you load's of baby dust. x x x

Thank's Char & Natt. They grow up so quick. x x x

Got a banging headache & right ovary pain's and cramp's and think im going to ov in the next day or two so gonna get in 2 round's tonight lol. Then tomorrow and next day just in case. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Look's really lovly so far natt hun, keep going. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Hope O comes for you soon hun :happydance: 

Thank you so much hun. I have been working on the Crochet nearly all day so far, it's a slow process compared to my knitting! :wacko: xxx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks girls I hope its pos tmoz now, just like u leds im going to make sure I get loads of baby making in now the next 24 hrs ha. That lil story about honey and potty training is soo cute. Yay to honey!!! :happydance:


----------



## kt1988

Nat ur crochet looks bril fab choice of colour too. :)


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Nat ur crochet looks bril fab choice of colour too. :)

Thank you so much hun :hugs: 

Get plenty of :sex: girl haha! xx


----------



## kt1988

I will don't u worry ha. I really want this to b my cycle! :(


----------



## Excalibur

KT - I'll keep everything crossed for you hun and keep sending lot's of :dust:


----------



## Poshbird88

Feeling poorly today got a sore throat and feel tired with it . Af due anytime now


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls this is my opk.
> 
> View attachment 352187

id test again later tonight hun



Excalibur said:


> Patchwork Quilt Update and First attempt at Crochet, don't know what it will be as I haven't done enough stitches for a blanket :dohh:

oooooohhhhhh lovely


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun, I don't know what I can make of it as it's not big enough to be a blanket. :( How is your Crocheting coming along?


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls hope u all had a good night. wierd not being able to go on bnb weren't it! Pinky u were right hun I had a positive opk last night :happydance: should ovulate soon so im going to bd after work n make it a good one ha!


----------



## Laura2806

Just caught up with you ladies! It wouldn't let me on yesterday bnb was a having a major update from 2pm til I went to bed at 11 but you all to have posted then :-/ nevermind. 

Well done honey  be all grown up soon!! 

Pinky that looks gorgeous hun, it's good that it doesn't hurt your shoulder too! 

KT yay for almost ov! FXed! 

I feel like utter shit! Had really sore throat yesterday which is now developing into a head cold so all bunged up too, hardly slept last night, but I did manage to get a straight 3hours in from half 2-5! But that means I need to big pinky again for a temp adjust :blush: it was 36.58 an hour and half before I should temp. Thank you for doing yesterday's for me :thumbup:

My heads starting to pound now too :-(( 

Bloods this morning tho :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Just caught up with you ladies! It wouldn't let me on yesterday bnb was a having a major update from 2pm til I went to bed at 11 but you all to have posted then :-/ nevermind. 

Well done honey  be all grown up soon!! 

Pinky that looks gorgeous hun, it's good that it doesn't hurt your shoulder too! 

KT yay for almost ov! FXed! 

I feel like utter shit! Had really sore throat yesterday which is now developing into a head cold so all bunged up too, hardly slept last night, but I did manage to get a straight 3hours in from half 2-5! But that means I need to big pinky again for a temp adjust :blush: it was 36.58 an hour and half before I should temp. Thank you for doing yesterday's for me :thumbup:

My heads starting to pound now too :-(( 

Bloods this morning tho :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry about the double post having probs with bnb ATM! 

Eugh got a lovely productive cough now too! 

Yay for ov KT go get that egg! I'm gutted we only bd'd the day before and 3days after but then agin we didn't know I would ov lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry about the double post having probs with bnb ATM! 

Eugh got a lovely productive cough now too! 

Yay for ov KT go get that egg! I'm gutted we only bd'd the day before and 3days after but then agin we didn't know I would ov lol x


----------



## Excalibur

I missed BnB yesterday! :(

Laura - Good luck with your blood tests today hun :hugs:

KT - Yay for Positive OPK! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

I missed BnB yesterday! :(

Laura - Good luck with your blood tests today hun :hugs:

KT - Yay for Positive OPK! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Thank you hun, I don't know what I can make of it as it's not big enough to be a blanket. :( How is your Crocheting coming along?

just make more of the same size hun, they dont have to be square

i unravelled mine and started again, then did about 4 inches then unravelled it again - im having problems with the ends and i dont know what im doing wrong



Laura2806 said:


> Just caught up with you ladies! It wouldn't let me on yesterday bnb was a having a major update from 2pm til I went to bed at 11 but you all to have posted then :-/ nevermind.
> 
> Well done honey  be all grown up soon!!
> 
> Pinky that looks gorgeous hun, it's good that it doesn't hurt your shoulder too!
> 
> KT yay for almost ov! FXed!
> 
> I feel like utter shit! Had really sore throat yesterday which is now developing into a head cold so all bunged up too, hardly slept last night, but I did manage to get a straight 3hours in from half 2-5! But that means I need to big pinky again for a temp adjust :blush: it was 36.58 an hour and half before I should temp. Thank you for doing yesterday's for me :thumbup:
> 
> My heads starting to pound now too :-((
> 
> Bloods this morning tho :happydance:

that makes your temp 36.75 but put down that you have a head cold and a headache



kt1988 said:


> Hi girls hope u all had a good night. wierd not being able to go on bnb weren't it! Pinky u were right hun I had a positive opk last night :happydance: should ovulate soon so im going to bd after work n make it a good one ha!

it was an "almost" positive when i looked at that last pic which is why i thought you may only be a few hours away from a def positive - so glad you got it hunnybun



Laura2806 said:


> Sorry about the double post having probs with bnb ATM!
> 
> Eugh got a lovely productive cough now too!
> 
> Yay for ov KT go get that egg! I'm gutted we only bd'd the day before and 3days after but then agin we didn't know I would ov lol x

dont worry - sperm can live upto 5 days in good environment and 3-4 in "normal" environment so you still have a good chance

AFM - Im getting loads of little bits of ewcm and thought i would ov today going by my temps its not today, maybe tomoz - im not using OPKs this cycle as they stress me out knowing ive got a positive and not seeing OH so im just going by temps

OH popped round last night inbetween football matches and as soon as i opened the door he pounced on me yayyyyy then he came back after 2nd footbal game but he'd hurt his hamstring and was in agony so we just sat and had a good heart to heart which was lovely - because i dont see him that much when he comes round i have to pounce him so not enough time for a cuddle and chat so it was nice - i wasnt too worried as id had a "deposit"

the one thing about OH and me is that he have always been able to talk - good heart to hearts

im hoping to see him thursday for another "deposit" and possibly saturday (depending if he can get out of work early)

starting to get ov pains this morning which i didnt think i would get as i didnt have one af pain - so i guess ov is on her way

laura - good luck at doctors today with bloods - hope it goes ok - you should get the results in about 3-4 days but i know with work you might not be able to see doc for a week or so


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Patchwork Quilt Update and First attempt at Crochet, don't know what it will be as I haven't done enough stitches for a blanket :dohh:

GREAT job honey!!! The crocheting looks fantastic too I might add! Very straight and the tension is looking nice and consistent! Good job! xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> Yaaaay for pos opk KT. Sending you load's of baby dust. x x x
> 
> Thank's Char & Natt. They grow up so quick. x x x
> 
> Got a banging headache & right ovary pain's and cramp's and think im going to ov in the next day or two so gonna get in 2 round's tonight lol. Then tomorrow and next day just in case. x x x

yay! go get that eggy!!


----------



## teenah99

Hey dolls,

Just checking in...

I'm on cd 30 and approx. 12dpo...tested yesterday and today...BFN each time...:cry:

I am beginning to think that this is never going to happen for me. I dunno. :shrug:

I fly out to California tomorrow to spend time with my very pregnant sisters...I wonder how that will impact me?? 

Oh...and I am totally FAT, FAT, FAT...ugh.


----------



## Laura2806

It's all sounding good for everyone ATM  

Thanks pinky I shall make a note of my cold etc. 

It's good that you can have a good chat, we tend to do it over a drink at the pub or while driving lol FXed if there was an egg released we caught it! 

Docs can't get me in until 28th march :-(((( 

Eugh I feel like shit :-( want to go home now! 

Tina I know you feel hunni it's horrible when I see my SIL at times, feel like your never gonna get your baby don't you. I'll be thinking about you chicken xx

Woop woop! After not beig able to find any ready to roll icing anywhere in Tamworth I made my own!!! Soooooo proud of myself lol started to make the flowers and choc dec for the cakes, it's gonna take forever!! Lol but such a good feeling! 

My belly doesn't feel so good on the other hand, it's all icky :-((( might be time get cleared up and go to bed I think! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Damn the forums been shite today!

I wrote up a reply here a bunch of times so...not going to write out a massive amount again just incase!

Laura is it possible that you can call for the results?


----------



## Laura2806

It's been really bad the past couple days, I've starte copying my reply and saving it in my notes lol 

Yh I can ring but it won't mean anything to me at all and the receptionist won't have a clue neither lol 

I don't know what kind of music you ladies are into but my brothers mate has got his first single out on iTunes and amazon today! Have a listen and IF you like it i would be hugely grateful if you could download it, only 79p lol don't feel obliged tho! It's called Everything to me by Shep3rd


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Ooo I didn't know that hun! I watched a youtube video yesterday and there is a hidden stitch right at the end of your rows. That's what makes your ends straight, look out for that hidden hole for the last stitch hun. 

Aww that's sweet how you and OH can have little heart to heart chats. 

Sarah - Thank you so much hun :D I made a couple of Crochet Headbands whilst the site was down :D xx

Laura - Good luck with your results hun. That's great about your brother having a single out on ITunes! :D


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - under you tube he's called "Shep 3rd" - sounds like the streets :thumbup:

Natt - eh? can you post a link to that video so i can see it? I think ive solved the problem but not 100% sure yet so i keep practicing and unravelling lol last night i started doing a wheel and we told me to chain 3 half way thru and then the video flicked and she was hooking a stitch but didnt tell me what to do with the chain 3!!! i find them confusing and i can only do single stitch at the momemt - want to perfect that before learning another stitch

It doesnt help im left handed and all the books in the library were foir right handers

ooooh handbands :thumbup:

Well yesterday afternoon my EWCM dried up but last night i had quite a bit and this morning i have a tiny bit - played with chart and if i get higher temps in next few days then i ov today

my dads coming over to see me today to take me to toby carvery - im going to have to ask my mum to cut up my food again for me cos i wont be able to do it - been eating soft food since friday


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I couldn't find the exact video I saw but this video shows you the very last stitch. It's double crochet but don't worry about that, you need to go in the very last stitch for any stitch to keep the edges straight. Also at the end of a row, do you chain 1 before turning your work around? Videos which do that do my head in lol! You get so far and then it doesn't tell you where to go from there! Aww I bet that's really frustrating that they only had right handed books! :( 

Yay you are nearly in the 2WW! :D I'm just entering my Fertile Period lol! Not due to Ov until Monday. Had loads of creamy cm though, think that's because I'm taking Evening Primrose Oil. 

Hope you have a nice time at the Carvery hun, they do lovely food!

https://www.crochetcabana.com/tutorials/double-crochet.htm


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I couldn't find the exact video I saw but this video shows you the very last stitch. It's double crochet but don't worry about that, you need to go in the very last stitch for any stitch to keep the edges straight. Also at the end of a row, do you chain 1 before turning your work around? Videos which do that do my head in lol! You get so far and then it doesn't tell you where to go from there! Aww I bet that's really frustrating that they only had right handed books! :(
> 
> Yay you are nearly in the 2WW! :D I'm just entering my Fertile Period lol! Not due to Ov until Monday. Had loads of creamy cm though, think that's because I'm taking Evening Primrose Oil.
> 
> Hope you have a nice time at the Carvery hun, they do lovely food!
> 
> https://www.crochetcabana.com/tutorials/double-crochet.htm

OMG i found that quite confusing!!!!
Yes i do a chain 1 at the end of the row to give me height and then flip it over thats where i have problems, not 100% sure which stitch i go into and then i says to single stitch it but then she double stitches it! The books are good as they have pictures but as their all right handed pics i find them confusing!
One thing i think i was doing wrong was flipping it the wrong way so that my wool was twisted which you dont noticed until you crochet this line and are on your way back then the last stitch is really tight!

When i get back from lunch i will try again flipping it the other way to see if thats where im going wrong

oooh next week we'll both be in 2ww

im coming off my painkillers today and only taking paracetamol as i should be taking co-codemol which has codeine and paracetamol but i dont know if i can take codeine in 2ww


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yeah it's very confusing at first but once you master it you'll be fine. I found it really frustrating at first and had to do the same as you, keep taking it off and starting again which wound me up even more lol! 

I can't wait to be back in the 2WW, as much as I hate it lol! 

Yeah I wouldn't really advice taking co-codomol during the 2WW. Hopefully the Paracetomol will keep the pain away.

I just found this video for you hun, hope it's of some help:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7bB2-2k7wk


----------



## Excalibur

I have to log off for a bit now. Going into town as I have an appointment to attend, then going to Mother In Law's to pick OH's New laptop up which arrived today. He's excited bless him :D Speak to you all soon. Good luck with the Crochet Pinky :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

i saw that video last night and followed it step by step - thats why im thinking its ust me turning it the wrong way lol without meaning to im wrapping the wool around the base of the single chain stitch which then makes it really tight to hook into

i'll just jeep practising - even if i got preggy today ive got 9 months to learn it :rofl:

this will keep my mind off the 2ww as i find i can sit there for hours practising it with the movie channel on

the pain is bearable - ive had worse so i;ll cope thanks - just hope the morphine hasnt messed my cycle up


----------



## Pinky32

thanks natt - have a good day :hug:

thank you


----------



## Laura2806

Natt it's my brothers mate not my brother :thumbup: 

Ooo I love a Toby! Lol enjoy it hunn!

I still feel so rough :-( not impressed!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It's been really bad the past couple days, I've starte copying my reply and saving it in my notes lol
> 
> Yh I can ring but it won't mean anything to me at all and the receptionist won't have a clue neither lol
> 
> I don't know what kind of music you ladies are into but my brothers mate has got his first single out on iTunes and amazon today! Have a listen and IF you like it i would be hugely grateful if you could download it, only 79p lol don't feel obliged tho! It's called Everything to me by Shep3rd

Ohhhh thats exciting! Ill go check it out honey!

Yus this forum has been doing my head in lol. Thank goodness it seems to be over with today though!

You could ask for the progesterone level over the phone chick. You can google it and see if its high enough to indicate ovulation!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Ooo I didn't know that hun! I watched a youtube video yesterday and there is a hidden stitch right at the end of your rows. That's what makes your ends straight, look out for that hidden hole for the last stitch hun.
> 
> Aww that's sweet how you and OH can have little heart to heart chats.
> 
> Sarah - Thank you so much hun :D I made a couple of Crochet Headbands whilst the site was down :D xx
> 
> Laura - Good luck with your results hun. That's great about your brother having a single out on ITunes! :D

I wanna see piccies ofthe headbands! Ive never made any of those!

Looks like youre enjoying the crocheting. Prefer it to knitting?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura - under you tube he's called "Shep 3rd" - sounds like the streets :thumbup:
> 
> Natt - eh? can you post a link to that video so i can see it? I think ive solved the problem but not 100% sure yet so i keep practicing and unravelling lol last night i started doing a wheel and we told me to chain 3 half way thru and then the video flicked and she was hooking a stitch but didnt tell me what to do with the chain 3!!! i find them confusing and i can only do single stitch at the momemt - want to perfect that before learning another stitch
> 
> It doesnt help im left handed and all the books in the library were foir right handers
> 
> ooooh handbands :thumbup:
> 
> Well yesterday afternoon my EWCM dried up but last night i had quite a bit and this morning i have a tiny bit - played with chart and if i get higher temps in next few days then i ov today
> 
> my dads coming over to see me today to take me to toby carvery - im going to have to ask my mum to cut up my food again for me cos i wont be able to do it - been eating soft food since friday

Aww bless...bet your mom likes cutting up your food though...probably takes her back!

Yus that end stitch is a pain cos its not always easy to see. Once you perfect finding it though, its plain sailing!

I cant wait to see your crosshairs! Cant believe we were synched a few cycles ago and now youll come out the tww with ur bfp just as i get my crosshairs lol!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Sarah, like pinky said he sounds like the streets in their early years  

Yh it all seems ok doesn't it thank god! 

That's a thought I could do. 

Started making icing flowers last night takes she's but they great! Also made chocs and sugarpaste! Was dead proud of myself lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I couldn't find the exact video I saw but this video shows you the very last stitch. It's double crochet but don't worry about that, you need to go in the very last stitch for any stitch to keep the edges straight. Also at the end of a row, do you chain 1 before turning your work around? Videos which do that do my head in lol! You get so far and then it doesn't tell you where to go from there! Aww I bet that's really frustrating that they only had right handed books! :(
> 
> Yay you are nearly in the 2WW! :D I'm just entering my Fertile Period lol! Not due to Ov until Monday. Had loads of creamy cm though, think that's because I'm taking Evening Primrose Oil.
> 
> Hope you have a nice time at the Carvery hun, they do lovely food!
> 
> https://www.crochetcabana.com/tutorials/double-crochet.htm
> 
> OMG i found that quite confusing!!!!
> Yes i do a chain 1 at the end of the row to give me height and then flip it over thats where i have problems, not 100% sure which stitch i go into and then i says to single stitch it but then she double stitches it! The books are good as they have pictures but as their all right handed pics i find them confusing!
> One thing i think i was doing wrong was flipping it the wrong way so that my wool was twisted which you dont noticed until you crochet this line and are on your way back then the last stitch is really tight!
> 
> When i get back from lunch i will try again flipping it the other way to see if thats where im going wrong
> 
> oooh next week we'll both be in 2ww
> 
> im coming off my painkillers today and only taking paracetamol as i should be taking co-codemol which has codeine and paracetamol but i dont know if i can take codeine in 2wwClick to expand...

IVe checked around hun and codeine is classified as safe in all stages of pregnancy. It can cause fetal withdrawal on birth but since youre not 9 months pregnant this isnt an issue! xx


----------



## Laura2806

My first flowers  
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-32.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks Sarah, like pinky said he sounds like the streets in their early years
> 
> Yh it all seems ok doesn't it thank god!
> 
> That's a thought I could do.
> 
> Started making icing flowers last night takes she's but they great! Also made chocs and sugarpaste! Was dead proud of myself lol

Ohhh I want to see piccies!! Do you have a pic too of the cake youre aiming to make?

I would ask for those levels hun. It wil mean you wont spend the next week wondering if you ovulated or not. I can help you get info on the numbers oncev you have them!

My docs get the results back the next day..maybe they will have them today or tomorrow yay!!


----------



## sarahuk

OMG honey they are AMAZING!! Loving the colours too...cant wait to see a finished cake! I want!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I'm dead excited about them  ill upload pics of what I'm aiming at tonight  

Thanks chick I'll leave it till fri cause they normally say 5days, I spose I can write the results down and we can try and figure them out lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Practice makes perfect hun. I still mess up with my Crochet and Knitting. I got some more wool today and a bigger sized Crochet hook so it's time to be serious and get knitting a baby blanket! :thumbup: You'll get it eventually hun and there will be no stopping you :haha: Thank you hun, had a good day so far, Went to see Mother In Law and picked OH's Laptop up and did a bit of shopping. :) Since I started Crochet and Knitting again, I have found the time has flown! I'm entering the Fertile Period already! Last time I knew AF arrived lol!! Aww, glad to hear the pain is bearable hun and really hope the morphine hasn't messed with your cycles :hugs: 

Laura - Oops, sorry hun :o Omg! Your Flowers are amazing!!!! Can't wait to see the finished Masterpiece ;)

Sarah - I'll take a picture now, was looking in town for something to sew on to them, they did some lovely little bows and flowers etc, even buttons, I didn't get anything though, want to practice and make them to perfection first :haha: Yeah I'm really enjoying it hun, I actually prefer Crochet to Knitting ;) xx


----------



## Excalibur

White Headband - Had to use a Teddy to try and Model it lol! I did a pink one too but it kind of just died on me! :cry: Lol. At least you can see the stitching etc.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120314_165622.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura2806

Lol no worries ;-) I'm soooo excited about these cakes! They better come out good lol 

Headband looks great hun, I bet there's loads you could sew on to it! You won't need to buy anything for your baby at this rate lol they'll have a whole wardrobe by next week ;-) lol good to see its taking your mind of things tho. 

If I did ov AF is due a week today according to ff, if no show I shall test thurs/fri, might need to get some ics lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello my lovly ladie's iv miss you all so much.

Every time iv tryed to come on it's been updating or having problem's.
Im glad i can finally talk to you girl's.

Thank's ladie's for the comment's about honey, She hasnt been a wee on the potty since the first second and third time lol. Got her some knicker's and vest's coming tomorrow from very. So i can keep her pull up's off all day and hope she wee's in the potty again. :D 
She has been a little sausage (sod) today. lol. 

Well im CD13 today ment to ov tomorrow, but still know sign of ov on FF.
I dont mind just waiting. This month me and OH havent really had that much :sex: only every other day. But still relaxed this cycle. My boobs are so tender/sore and got a really bad headache and bachache. Cramp's have gone which make's me think i could have ov'ed but then again i doubt it. 

Laura the flower's look beautiful hun and cant wait to see the cake when it's finished. x x x

Natt the head band look's great hun never mind about the pink one just keep going. x x x

Pinky How your arm hun. x x x

Hope my lovly ladie's are all ok. x x x

Sending load's of sticky magical baby dust to all and hope this is our month ladie's. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> White Headband - Had to use a Teddy to try and Model it lol! I did a pink one too but it kind of just died on me! :cry: Lol. At least you can see the stitching etc.

Haha loving the model! What a gorgeous specimin he is! Fantastic job hun..they look lovely! I might have to make some now!

Im glad youre loving the crocheting. Im sooo happy that you and Char are into it too now...I got me a crochet team! YAY!!!

It really does help the time fly by. I always do more in the tww and in the last few days leading into my fertile period :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lol no worries ;-) I'm soooo excited about these cakes! They better come out good lol
> 
> Headband looks great hun, I bet there's loads you could sew on to it! You won't need to buy anything for your baby at this rate lol they'll have a whole wardrobe by next week ;-) lol good to see its taking your mind of things tho.
> 
> If I did ov AF is due a week today according to ff, if no show I shall test thurs/fri, might need to get some ics lol

Well..your temps are definitely elevated so it looks quite possible that you did! Hopefully youll get those results off the phone on Friday so we can sit and work it out!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello my lovly ladie's iv miss you all so much.
> 
> Every time iv tryed to come on it's been updating or having problem's.
> Im glad i can finally talk to you girl's.
> 
> Thank's ladie's for the comment's about honey, She hasnt been a wee on the potty since the first second and third time lol. Got her some knicker's and vest's coming tomorrow from very. So i can keep her pull up's off all day and hope she wee's in the potty again. :D
> She has been a little sausage (sod) today. lol.
> 
> Well im CD13 today ment to ov tomorrow, but still know sign of ov on FF.
> I dont mind just waiting. This month me and OH havent really had that much :sex: only every other day. But still relaxed this cycle. My boobs are so tender/sore and got a really bad headache and bachache. Cramp's have gone which make's me think i could have ov'ed but then again i doubt it.
> 
> Laura the flower's look beautiful hun and cant wait to see the cake when it's finished. x x x
> 
> Natt the head band look's great hun never mind about the pink one just keep going. x x x
> 
> Pinky How your arm hun. x x x
> 
> Hope my lovly ladie's are all ok. x x x
> 
> Sending load's of sticky magical baby dust to all and hope this is our month ladie's. x x x

Aww bless her. She will get it, and then you wont be able to keep her off the potty!!

Ive looked at your chart and I dont think youve ovulated yet. Some people get the sore boobs before due to the surge of estrogen we have which also makes the fertile CM...so Im betting its on its way. Keep an eye out! x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sarah hun, I havent had that much CM so far, normally load's. lol i wouldnt mind her being on the potty all the time. but i cant wait for her to start going pee pee on the potty a bit more. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Got more flowers and chocolate shells on the go :thumbup:

Got a tight/pinching pain to the right a few inches below my belly button (just to the left of my right hip and up a bit lol) woke up lowing on my back with my hands on my belly like I was cradling a bump, don't remember dreaming of being pregnant but about being attacked by a shire horse?!? Lol random muchly! 

Man I'm pooped!!


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah you said about estrogen causing cm, I wonder if mines low considering I hardly get anything at all?!? And very rare my boobs are sore, mainly only when simon's been a bit rough with them :rofl:


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls how are we all? Its been a killer not being able to come on here! I think I've ovulated tday had odd pains in my lower tummy too! I'm hoping my temps start rising now! Theres a lot of us in the 2ww soon isn't it!


----------



## kt1988

Beautiful flowers Laura!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you so much hun. Yeah there is loads that I could sew onto them, I was in my element looking at all the bows and buttons etc, if I was a millionaire I would have bought one of each :rofl: xxx 

Jessica - Aww bless her, she will get there eventually hun. As Sarah said, you won't be able to keep her off the potty soon hehe. Thank you so much hun, I'll keep going for sure :thumbup: xxx

Sarah - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Aww, I look forward to seeing your headbands! The video that I learnt from, made them in 5 minutes! Mine took like well over an hour! I'm getting quicker now though! Hip hip hooray for Sarah's Crochet Team! :happydance: Yeah the time flies when you're having fun! :D xxx

I just started making my blanket with my new crochet hook and wool that I got today, it took ages to cast on enough stitches for 30 - 35 Inches. I did about 3 rows and thought to myself, this looks a bit long, measured it and it was 40 inches! How I don't know!!!! :o So I just took it all apart :cry: Oh well, practice makes perfect! ;)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura hun when do you get your blood result's?? x x x

Excalibur thank's hun, I cant wait. Earlier Sorry if TMI, She did a poo in her nappy standing in the hall way behind the wall ( Honey doe's not like having a poo in the same room As me or anyone, she hide's and dont tell me or OH) Then she came running in with no trousers or nappy on. I ask her were her nappy was, she took me to the hall way and it had poo in. I couldnt believe it, she never take's her nappy off when she poo's only if she's had a little piddle. So i'll be glad to get her potty trained. x x x

Kt glad to hear it could be ov, Yep im due to ov tomorrow, so alot of us will be in our 2WW. Wouldnt it be great if we all got pregnant this month. :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I want to write up a little TTC list, So i can post it, Can all my lovly ladie's post me.

Age, 
Cycle day (ONLY IF YOU DONT HAVE A CHART), 
How long you've been TTC,
what round off clomid your on or have had and when - MEANING DATE'S OR JUST MONTH. (ONLY IF YOU'VE HAD CLOMID), 
what med's/vit's your on and the dosage's of them. Thanks.

Has any one had IVF or IUI before???

I hope you will like my TTC list when it's finished :D. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Ladie's what do you think about this all in one play suit for honey???

But not with them shoe's, with white frilly shoe's. x x x

https://images.littlewoods.com/is/image/Littlewoods/A206P_SP188_06_FI14Z?$basketThumb$

Be truthful... Pretty or ugly!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

https://www.very.co.uk/ladybird-jersey-playsuit/1069213210.prd?browseToken=%2fb%2f2325%2fs%2fprice%2c1%2fr%2f100&trail=2249-2325

Closer picture.


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks KT  

Gonna call and see if my bloods are back on Friday so FXed then if not probs mon or tues. 

Jess: 
Age: 22 (23 on 28.6!) 
TTC for: 8months 3wks
No clomid ATM 
Take multivitamins and folic acid, occasionally take calcium as was on depo. Take one tablet a day of each. 

Is that everything? Lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

I think it's dead cute


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Aww bless her, my OH's sister's daughter does that aswell, doesn't take her nappy off but she's shy and hides behind the sofa when she's doing a poo. Bless her :blush: 

Oh cool idea about the TTC List :thumbup: 

Age: 22 (23 in April ;)) 
Been TTC for about 5 months (I think :haha:) 
Meds/Vits: Pregnacare Original and Evening Primrose Oil xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Aww that's really nice! :D I think Honey will look lovely in it :thumbup: 

Laura - Good luck with your tests hun :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks natt, your only 2months older than me


----------



## Laura2806

Lots more flowers! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/97e87cd4.jpg

Chocolate shells
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/cc228c0b.jpg

And the designs in going off...
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d9e141a5.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/56ca0e62.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/7ba2d728.jpg


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Ladie's what do you think about this all in one play suit for honey???
> 
> But not with them shoe's, with white frilly shoe's. x x x
> 
> https://images.littlewoods.com/is/image/Littlewoods/A206P_SP188_06_FI14Z?$basketThumb$
> 
> Be truthful... Pretty or ugly!!!

That Playsuit is very cute, especially with white pretty shoes!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

Jessica:


Age: 23 
Been TTC 4 months 3 weeks
No Clomid
I take Pregnacare and have done since ttc. One a day (OH on Fertilman one a day)


----------



## kt1988

Laura im impressed with your chocolate shells they look delicious!!!

I bet you will have no trouble making those cakes you are clearly very talented. :) I like the second cake the best althought the 1st ones chocolate.... tough decision haha!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's sarah hun, I havent had that much CM so far, normally load's. lol i wouldnt mind her being on the potty all the time. but i cant wait for her to start going pee pee on the potty a bit more. x x x

Grapefruit juice apparently stimulates more/better quality ewcm during ovulation if you drink some every day. Going to try it!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Got more flowers and chocolate shells on the go :thumbup:
> 
> Got a tight/pinching pain to the right a few inches below my belly button (just to the left of my right hip and up a bit lol) woke up lowing on my back with my hands on my belly like I was cradling a bump, don't remember dreaming of being pregnant but about being attacked by a shire horse?!? Lol random muchly!
> 
> Man I'm pooped!!

Haha a shire horse?! Thats random!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks KT  I'm torn which one to give my mum lil the heart is what I'm making friend for her mum. 

These pains are not nice :-( when I move or get up it feels like my lower belly is tightening, a pulling pain, not nice :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah you said about estrogen causing cm, I wonder if mines low considering I hardly get anything at all?!? And very rare my boobs are sore, mainly only when simon's been a bit rough with them :rofl:

Quite a lot of women dont get much cm to be fair. Last couple of cycles I didnt have that much...god bless preseed!

Also maybe try the grapefruit juice...if theres a nexy cycle..hopefully there wont be though!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls how are we all? Its been a killer not being able to come on here! I think I've ovulated tday had odd pains in my lower tummy too! I'm hoping my temps start rising now! Theres a lot of us in the 2ww soon isn't it!

Hoping you get your rise tomorrow!

And indeedy...think im going to be the only one waiting for it within the next couple of days time!


----------



## Laura2806

Ooo I like grapefruit lol might try it if I need to ;-) 

I know right?! It was really weird :-/


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Haha thanks KT  I'm torn which one to give my mum lil the heart is what I'm making friend for her mum.
> 
> These pains are not nice :-( when I move or get up it feels like my lower belly is tightening, a pulling pain, not nice :-(

Oh hun that sounds horrible have you had pains like that before?

Is your mum a fan of chocolate? I would say the flowery one looks more like a mothers day cake.


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Thank you so much hun. Yeah there is loads that I could sew onto them, I was in my element looking at all the bows and buttons etc, if I was a millionaire I would have bought one of each :rofl: xxx
> 
> Jessica - Aww bless her, she will get there eventually hun. As Sarah said, you won't be able to keep her off the potty soon hehe. Thank you so much hun, I'll keep going for sure :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Aww, I look forward to seeing your headbands! The video that I learnt from, made them in 5 minutes! Mine took like well over an hour! I'm getting quicker now though! Hip hip hooray for Sarah's Crochet Team! :happydance: Yeah the time flies when you're having fun! :D xxx
> 
> I just started making my blanket with my new crochet hook and wool that I got today, it took ages to cast on enough stitches for 30 - 35 Inches. I did about 3 rows and thought to myself, this looks a bit long, measured it and it was 40 inches! How I don't know!!!! :o So I just took it all apart :cry: Oh well, practice makes perfect! ;)

Haha doh! I did that...I wanted to make a knee blanket for matts mom and cast on about 260 chain stitches...it ended up hanging over the side of the double bed lol.

I think 125ish is supposed to be about the norm for a baby blanket.

Cant wait to see how it looks! What size hook are you using?


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls how are we all? Its been a killer not being able to come on here! I think I've ovulated tday had odd pains in my lower tummy too! I'm hoping my temps start rising now! Theres a lot of us in the 2ww soon isn't it!
> 
> Hoping you get your rise tomorrow!
> 
> And indeedy...think im going to be the only one waiting for it within the next couple of days time!Click to expand...

Im hoping i have a rise tommorow, i hope it will give me crosshairs!

We just BD again for luck OH is shattered though, i never thought id say it but weve worn him out with bd this cycle!!! We couldnt have done anymore this cycle.


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Laura hun when do you get your blood result's?? x x x
> 
> Excalibur thank's hun, I cant wait. Earlier Sorry if TMI, She did a poo in her nappy standing in the hall way behind the wall ( Honey doe's not like having a poo in the same room As me or anyone, she hide's and dont tell me or OH) Then she came running in with no trousers or nappy on. I ask her were her nappy was, she took me to the hall way and it had poo in. I couldnt believe it, she never take's her nappy off when she poo's only if she's had a little piddle. So i'll be glad to get her potty trained. x x x
> 
> Kt glad to hear it could be ov, Yep im due to ov tomorrow, so alot of us will be in our 2WW. Wouldnt it be great if we all got pregnant this month. :D x x x

That could be a good sign hun. Shes realising that she doesnt like her poo being in her nappy...so maybe thats a sign that she is ready to start using the potty. Maybe put the nappy in the potty and clap etc if she takes it off agian?


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> https://www.very.co.uk/ladybird-jersey-playsuit/1069213210.prd?browseToken=%2fb%2f2325%2fs%2fprice%2c1%2fr%2f100&trail=2249-2325
> 
> Closer picture.

I think its super cute!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Not that I can remember but it could be from all the coughing I guess, don't want to tell me myself it could be a good sign cause I don't to get my hopes up too high!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I want to write up a little TTC list, So i can post it, Can all my lovly ladie's post me.
> 
> Age,
> Cycle day (ONLY IF YOU DONT HAVE A CHART),
> How long you've been TTC,
> what round off clomid your on or have had and when - MEANING DATE'S OR JUST MONTH. (ONLY IF YOU'VE HAD CLOMID),
> what med's/vit's your on and the dosage's of them. Thanks.
> 
> Has any one had IVF or IUI before???
> 
> I hope you will like my TTC list when it's finished :D. x x x

Age: 31 (32 in April).

How long ttc: Im on Cycle 21 currently, though we first started trying in Dec 2009, but we had to have a few months off when Matt was back in Sweden with his family.

Clomid: Never had it, but doc has mentioned it as part of getting investigated.

Meds: I take Folic acid once a day, and am starting grapefruit juice. I know its not part of ttc meds exactly but I have thyroid issues which can also cause infertility so im on daily meds for that too. I have Matt on Vitamin C for his swimmers!

IVF/IUI - Not had!

:thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Yh mum does like chocolate, I think the only reason I was gonna give mum the choc one is cause its cost me more, that probs sounds really mean lol


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Jessica - Aww bless her, my OH's sister's daughter does that aswell, doesn't take her nappy off but she's shy and hides behind the sofa when she's doing a poo. Bless her :blush:
> 
> Oh cool idea about the TTC List :thumbup:
> 
> Age: 22 (23 in April ;))
> Been TTC for about 5 months (I think :haha:)
> Meds/Vits: Pregnacare Original and Evening Primrose Oil xxx

When in April? :D Im An april chick too! :D


----------



## kt1988

I can understand what your saying Laura, when are you going to test?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lots more flowers!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/97e87cd4.jpg
> 
> Chocolate shells
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/cc228c0b.jpg
> 
> And the designs in going off...
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d9e141a5.jpg
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/56ca0e62.jpg
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/7ba2d728.jpg

Laura those are brill! And the cakes look WONDERFUL! Cant wait to see your finished ones! Nomnom!!


----------



## Laura2806

Won't be testing until AF is late according to ff, not got any ics only a digi lol 

Thanks hunni  x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Wow, that's cool that we are the same age! :D Your baking is amazing!! :o I really can't wait to see the finished piece! :thumbup: 

Sarah - My Birthday is 26th April hun, when is yours? :D


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Thank you so much hun. Yeah there is loads that I could sew onto them, I was in my element looking at all the bows and buttons etc, if I was a millionaire I would have bought one of each :rofl: xxx
> 
> Jessica - Aww bless her, she will get there eventually hun. As Sarah said, you won't be able to keep her off the potty soon hehe. Thank you so much hun, I'll keep going for sure :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Aww, I look forward to seeing your headbands! The video that I learnt from, made them in 5 minutes! Mine took like well over an hour! I'm getting quicker now though! Hip hip hooray for Sarah's Crochet Team! :happydance: Yeah the time flies when you're having fun! :D xxx
> 
> I just started making my blanket with my new crochet hook and wool that I got today, it took ages to cast on enough stitches for 30 - 35 Inches. I did about 3 rows and thought to myself, this looks a bit long, measured it and it was 40 inches! How I don't know!!!! :o So I just took it all apart :cry: Oh well, practice makes perfect! ;)
> 
> Haha doh! I did that...I wanted to make a knee blanket for matts mom and cast on about 260 chain stitches...it ended up hanging over the side of the double bed lol.
> 
> I think 125ish is supposed to be about the norm for a baby blanket.
> 
> Cant wait to see how it looks! What size hook are you using?Click to expand...

Oh dear lol, that's not good! I tried to make it again but it went wrong so I took it apart AGAIN! :dohh: I think I'm just going to end up Knitting it :( I'm using a 5.00mm hook hun xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it is  awe thanks chick  

Gotta love my oh, he's been doing the ironing while I'm in bed feeling rough Ada badgers arse, he came in the bedroom, kissed me and said Ooo you look poorly! Way to make me feel good lol bless him


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Wow, that's cool that we are the same age! :D Your baking is amazing!! :o I really can't wait to see the finished piece! :thumbup:
> 
> Sarah - My Birthday is 26th April hun, when is yours? :D

Ohhh the 24th..we are almost birthday sisters! :happydance: Are you doing anyything nice?

Matt has booked us into a romantic old Inn at Castleton where we are going to spend the night. Hes also getting a bottle of champagne and strawberries apparently. Shame ill be in the 2ww...was hoping we could have made baby when there...doh!

Im so excited. Going to go for a lovely walk and visit the caves. Also heard theres a lovely antique shop there too which I fancy looking at..never been to one.

I have some anxiety issues being away from home so..will be interesting to see how it goes...but im actually excited about it which is a good sign!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Thank you so much hun. Yeah there is loads that I could sew onto them, I was in my element looking at all the bows and buttons etc, if I was a millionaire I would have bought one of each :rofl: xxx
> 
> Jessica - Aww bless her, she will get there eventually hun. As Sarah said, you won't be able to keep her off the potty soon hehe. Thank you so much hun, I'll keep going for sure :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Aww, I look forward to seeing your headbands! The video that I learnt from, made them in 5 minutes! Mine took like well over an hour! I'm getting quicker now though! Hip hip hooray for Sarah's Crochet Team! :happydance: Yeah the time flies when you're having fun! :D xxx
> 
> I just started making my blanket with my new crochet hook and wool that I got today, it took ages to cast on enough stitches for 30 - 35 Inches. I did about 3 rows and thought to myself, this looks a bit long, measured it and it was 40 inches! How I don't know!!!! :o So I just took it all apart :cry: Oh well, practice makes perfect! ;)
> 
> Haha doh! I did that...I wanted to make a knee blanket for matts mom and cast on about 260 chain stitches...it ended up hanging over the side of the double bed lol.
> 
> I think 125ish is supposed to be about the norm for a baby blanket.
> 
> Cant wait to see how it looks! What size hook are you using?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear lol, that's not good! I tried to make it again but it went wrong so I took it apart AGAIN! :dohh: I think I'm just going to end up Knitting it :( I'm using a 5.00mm hook hun xxClick to expand...

Nooo dont give up! Keep at it! I spent hours unwravelling some of the stuff ive made. Youll crack it!

5mm or 6mm is good for blankets...so good job! x


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni with regards to your anxiety issues, try no to think of it as being away from home more just being with matt and only matt for a couple of days, I'm sure you'll have a lovely time chicken  xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Wow, that's cool that we are the same age! :D Your baking is amazing!! :o I really can't wait to see the finished piece! :thumbup:
> 
> Sarah - My Birthday is 26th April hun, when is yours? :D
> 
> Ohhh the 24th..we are almost birthday sisters! :happydance: Are you doing anyything nice?
> 
> Matt has booked us into a romantic old Inn at Castleton where we are going to spend the night. Hes also getting a bottle of champagne and strawberries apparently. Shame ill be in the 2ww...was hoping we could have made baby when there...doh!
> 
> Im so excited. Going to go for a lovely walk and visit the caves. Also heard theres a lovely antique shop there too which I fancy looking at..never been to one.
> 
> I have some anxiety issues being away from home so..will be interesting to see how it goes...but im actually excited about it which is a good sign!Click to expand...

Oh wow! That's awesome! :happydance: We were going to go to Alton Towers but my OH is taking me to Scarborough for the day and then a few drinks at night, providing on the situation of course ;)

Aww that sounds lovely! I'm sure you'll have a great birthday! :D I would love to visit a cave, although I think I would be terrified :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - There is that many stitches, I think I'm adding some every time as it's really hard to see the stitches :( I didn't have that problem with the first piece of Crochet that I did, it's really strange and frustrating! :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hunni with regards to your anxiety issues, try no to think of it as being away from home more just being with matt and only matt for a couple of days, I'm sure you'll have a lovely time chicken  xx

Thats exactly how I will do it! Plus I know how happy it will make him too so how could I not be happy also!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Wow, that's cool that we are the same age! :D Your baking is amazing!! :o I really can't wait to see the finished piece! :thumbup:
> 
> Sarah - My Birthday is 26th April hun, when is yours? :D
> 
> Ohhh the 24th..we are almost birthday sisters! :happydance: Are you doing anyything nice?
> 
> Matt has booked us into a romantic old Inn at Castleton where we are going to spend the night. Hes also getting a bottle of champagne and strawberries apparently. Shame ill be in the 2ww...was hoping we could have made baby when there...doh!
> 
> Im so excited. Going to go for a lovely walk and visit the caves. Also heard theres a lovely antique shop there too which I fancy looking at..never been to one.
> 
> I have some anxiety issues being away from home so..will be interesting to see how it goes...but im actually excited about it which is a good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! That's awesome! :happydance: We were going to go to Alton Towers but my OH is taking me to Scarborough for the day and then a few drinks at night, providing on the situation of course ;)
> 
> Aww that sounds lovely! I'm sure you'll have a great birthday! :D I would love to visit a cave, although I think I would be terrified :haha:Click to expand...

Awww now I want to go to scarborough! Ive never ever been! Jealous!!

I love caves, I went through a period where I went caving. Was so much fun!


----------



## Torres

Sarahuk- I have anxiety issues about being away from home as well. If you ever need anyone to talk to, I'm here. You'll be fine tho love, you'll be with your man and have plenty to keep your mind busy.


----------



## sarahuk

Torres thats lovely of you to say :hugs: Was it hard dealing with those issues and being a momma too?

xx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm sure you'll have a lovely time hunni  

Cold seems to be lifting a bit which is really good news!! Still coughing tho :nope: 

Woke up early again so when pinky comes back I would be extremely grateful if you would adjust my temp for me, it was 36.48 an hour nd half before normally temping. Thanks in advance  I really need to learn how to adjust it myself! 

I appear to be on AF watch now :-( wet drippy feeling going on :-(


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I couldn't find the exact video I saw but this video shows you the very last stitch. It's double crochet but don't worry about that, you need to go in the very last stitch for any stitch to keep the edges straight. Also at the end of a row, do you chain 1 before turning your work around? Videos which do that do my head in lol! You get so far and then it doesn't tell you where to go from there! Aww I bet that's really frustrating that they only had right handed books! :(
> 
> Yay you are nearly in the 2WW! :D I'm just entering my Fertile Period lol! Not due to Ov until Monday. Had loads of creamy cm though, think that's because I'm taking Evening Primrose Oil.
> 
> Hope you have a nice time at the Carvery hun, they do lovely food!
> 
> https://www.crochetcabana.com/tutorials/double-crochet.htm
> 
> OMG i found that quite confusing!!!!
> Yes i do a chain 1 at the end of the row to give me height and then flip it over thats where i have problems, not 100% sure which stitch i go into and then i says to single stitch it but then she double stitches it! The books are good as they have pictures but as their all right handed pics i find them confusing!
> One thing i think i was doing wrong was flipping it the wrong way so that my wool was twisted which you dont noticed until you crochet this line and are on your way back then the last stitch is really tight!
> 
> When i get back from lunch i will try again flipping it the other way to see if thats where im going wrong
> 
> oooh next week we'll both be in 2ww
> 
> im coming off my painkillers today and only taking paracetamol as i should be taking co-codemol which has codeine and paracetamol but i dont know if i can take codeine in 2wwClick to expand...
> 
> IVe checked around hun and codeine is classified as safe in all stages of pregnancy. It can cause fetal withdrawal on birth but since youre not 9 months pregnant this isnt an issue! xxClick to expand...

i cant even get 1 day pregnant, let alone 9 months :cry:



Laura2806 said:


> My first flowers
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/photo-32.jpg

OMG beautiful!!!



Excalibur said:


> White Headband - Had to use a Teddy to try and Model it lol! I did a pink one too but it kind of just died on me! :cry: Lol. At least you can see the stitching etc.

Thats brilliant!!!!!



Laura2806 said:


> Sarah you said about estrogen causing cm, I wonder if mines low considering I hardly get anything at all?!? And very rare my boobs are sore, mainly only when simon's been a bit rough with them :rofl:


I never get sore boobs so dont worry



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Ladie's what do you think about this all in one play suit for honey???
> 
> But not with them shoe's, with white frilly shoe's. x x x
> 
> https://images.littlewoods.com/is/image/Littlewoods/A206P_SP188_06_FI14Z?$basketThumb$
> 
> Be truthful... Pretty or ugly!!!

Very pretty :thumbup:



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I want to write up a little TTC list, So i can post it, Can all my lovly ladie's post me.
> 
> Age,
> Cycle day (ONLY IF YOU DONT HAVE A CHART),
> How long you've been TTC,
> what round off clomid your on or have had and when - MEANING DATE'S OR JUST MONTH. (ONLY IF YOU'VE HAD CLOMID),
> what med's/vit's your on and the dosage's of them. Thanks.
> 
> Has any one had IVF or IUI before???
> 
> I hope you will like my TTC list when it's finished :D. x x x

Age, 42
Cycle day cd15 
How long you've been TTC, Too fucking long
what round off clomid your on or have had and when - Not on it
what med's/vit's your on and the dosage's of them. Folic Acid, Baby Aspirin, B6, Iron and Vit C, Cod Liver Oil, Zinc

Has any one had IVF or IUI before??? Nope




Laura2806 said:


> Lots more flowers!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/97e87cd4.jpg
> 
> Chocolate shells
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/cc228c0b.jpg
> 
> And the designs in going off...
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d9e141a5.jpg
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/56ca0e62.jpg
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/7ba2d728.jpg

OMG I love the flowers!!!! I think the green cake is my fav!
The shells are lovely too but their chocolate which i dont like so prefer the flowers lol



Laura2806 said:


> I'm sure you'll have a lovely time hunni
> 
> Cold seems to be lifting a bit which is really good news!! Still coughing tho :nope:
> 
> Woke up early again so when pinky comes back I would be extremely grateful if you would adjust my temp for me, it was 36.48 an hour nd half before normally temping. Thanks in advance  I really need to learn how to adjust it myself!
> 
> I appear to be on AF watch now :-( wet drippy feeling going on :-(

change it to 36.63

AFM Im in pain with shoulder, highly stressed (long story), had ov pains since tuesday but no sign of ov yet which i think is down to stress


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Thank's for the info, Gonna do our TTC list later when honey's in bed a sleep. Cant wait lol im gonna keep updating it. As everyone seem's to have thing's to do to take there mind's of there 2WW and i dont have nothink lol. 

Awww iv gotta wait till november for my birthday. I cant wait. I wish i had a summer birthday lol. :D

Thank's girlie's for comment's on the outfit for honey it's coming today. i'll take a pic and post it. 

I think i did ov yesterday even though had not dip in temp, as i now have creamy CM and my cervix is medium (in height) Medium (in Firm, mid, soft) and closed or maybe a little open. And if i get get high temp's in the next 3 day's it will be for sure. Hadf a little temp rise this morning :D

Laura them cake's look really lovly, cant wait to see when you've finished doing your's, i bet they will look 100 times better. Loving the flower's and shell's. Hope your belly feel's better soon hun. x x x

Excalibur dont give up hun, like sarah said you'll get there soon. x x x

Hope everyone is ok. x

Laura yes hun got everythink i need from you to do list. x

If iv missed any of our ladie's that dont pop on that much then please give me your info and i'll pop it on the TTC list. x

Sending load's of baby dust to all you lovly ladie's x x x


----------



## Torres

Sara - I'm not sure how severe your anxiety is. Do you get anxiety leaving your house? Or is it more if you leave your town? Is it only when you are alone? Or do you have "safe people." I'm obviously not asking you to answer these on here, I'm just trying to make you think of your severity. I know for myself, it varies. I will be fine going anywhere by myself for a few months, and then I won't like to leave my house alone for a while.
I'm not going to lie, sometimes it can be difficult, and there can be some guilty feelings. That being said, knowing that you are a mother is a powerful thing, and your child becomes the most important person, more important than yourself. That shifts your mind's focus away from you, onto them. It helps keep your brain occupied, and helps give you that extra push to do something/go somewhere, that you normally wouldn't. I'm not saying that the anxiety goes away completely, you will still have to fight it, but your love for your child will help you in your fight. 
I hope this makes sense to you. You may have completely different anxieties from me!


----------



## Pinky32

jessy j - why not knit or crochet?


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - It will be my first Visit to Scarborough aswell, hope the weather is nice though! 

Pinky - Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear you are in pain, hope it eases for you soon. :(

Jessica - Thank you hun, I tried and failed 3 times lol! I'll probably try again today and if I still can't master it then I'll just Knit it, otherwise there will be nothing left of my wool :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

ive mastered how to single crochet and until my new hooks arrive in a bigger size im now practicing circles
i keep doing it, unravelling, doing it, unravelling lol im doing something wrong as their curling so im going to keep doing it till ive mastered it


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - That's great that you have mastered Single Crochet! :thumbup: Can't wait to see some of your work! :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky im not sure yet hun, I think im gonna wait a little while first. x x x

Your welcome excalibur. good luck with it hun x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks pinky the green is y fave too  I shall go change my temp too  

Feel a bit better today but still not brill xx


----------



## Laura2806

My friends 1yr old daughter has got German measles :-( means no seeing them for a few weeks, glad she knows we're TTC xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Thank you hun xxx

Laura - Aww that's a shame about your friends daughter :( I wish her a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'm sure you'll have a lovely time hunni
> 
> Cold seems to be lifting a bit which is really good news!! Still coughing tho :nope:
> 
> Woke up early again so when pinky comes back I would be extremely grateful if you would adjust my temp for me, it was 36.48 an hour nd half before normally temping. Thanks in advance  I really need to learn how to adjust it myself!
> 
> I appear to be on AF watch now :-( wet drippy feeling going on :-(

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Thats a link to a calculator that will amend it for you!

No af...shes not coming...nono!!


----------



## sarahuk

Torres said:


> Sara - I'm not sure how severe your anxiety is. Do you get anxiety leaving your house? Or is it more if you leave your town? Is it only when you are alone? Or do you have "safe people." I'm obviously not asking you to answer these on here, I'm just trying to make you think of your severity. I know for myself, it varies. I will be fine going anywhere by myself for a few months, and then I won't like to leave my house alone for a while.
> I'm not going to lie, sometimes it can be difficult, and there can be some guilty feelings. That being said, knowing that you are a mother is a powerful thing, and your child becomes the most important person, more important than yourself. That shifts your mind's focus away from you, onto them. It helps keep your brain occupied, and helps give you that extra push to do something/go somewhere, that you normally wouldn't. I'm not saying that the anxiety goes away completely, you will still have to fight it, but your love for your child will help you in your fight.
> I hope this makes sense to you. You may have completely different anxieties from me!

Awww thanks honey :hugs: it makes a LOT of sense!! And thank you so much for answering!

My anxiety is about leaving the home and being around people in general. I used to be very socialble but now I prefer my own company because I cant stand being around others. Strangers that is! I can go out to some places if my OH or my mother happens to be with me, but I panic at the thought of going to places that arent familiar for me. ITs a nightmare!

I did have that chat with Matt. He thinks that I will learn to handle it better too when baby comes into our life. When I had my ectopic I had to be at the hospital every other day for months...so Id started to get a bit used to it!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - It will be my first Visit to Scarborough aswell, hope the weather is nice though!
> 
> Pinky - Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear you are in pain, hope it eases for you soon. :(
> 
> Jessica - Thank you hun, I tried and failed 3 times lol! I'll probably try again today and if I still can't master it then I'll just Knit it, otherwise there will be nothing left of my wool :haha:

I unwravel everything all the time and reuse...im stingy like that!! And I got bags of wool on standby but I hate throwing it away lol!

Sometimes a little break is all thats needed and when you go back to it, it will just click. Persevere my love! It will click!

Im relying on you to let me know how it is there then! I want to go to the seaside so bad! Love the sea :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ive mastered how to single crochet and until my new hooks arrive in a bigger size im now practicing circles
> i keep doing it, unravelling, doing it, unravelling lol im doing something wrong as their curling so im going to keep doing it till ive mastered it

And now its mastered! You had some hell with it but you figured it out and im well proud of you! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - It will be my first Visit to Scarborough aswell, hope the weather is nice though!
> 
> Pinky - Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear you are in pain, hope it eases for you soon. :(
> 
> Jessica - Thank you hun, I tried and failed 3 times lol! I'll probably try again today and if I still can't master it then I'll just Knit it, otherwise there will be nothing left of my wool :haha:
> 
> I unwravel everything all the time and reuse...im stingy like that!! And I got bags of wool on standby but I hate throwing it away lol!
> 
> Sometimes a little break is all thats needed and when you go back to it, it will just click. Persevere my love! It will click!
> 
> Im relying on you to let me know how it is there then! I want to go to the seaside so bad! Love the sea :)Click to expand...

Haha nothing stingy about it, it's perfectly re-useable wool :haha: I wish I had bags of wool on standby, need to buy some more as I'm running out! 

I have took it apart about 4-5 times now, I thought I mastered it when I started again this morning, started off at 35 inches, now it's 38 inches? :( The edges are straight though so I can't understand what's going wrong, if I have to unravel it again, I am seriously just going to knit a blanket lol! I think it's too big for a newborn :cry: 

I will be sure to let you know what it's like in Scarborough hun, I'll get some pictures if I can! :D I also love the seaside, making sandcastles and splashing in the sea, nah I'm only joking, I just love walking along the beach on a nice hot summer's day! :D


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Sarah  

I really hope not, been having pains again today :-(


----------



## Pinky32

heres what ive been doing all day to keep occupied
 



Attached Files:







circle.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Poshbird88

Well im a couple of days late I tested on af day and bfn so I don't know when to test again


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky that's really good  go you! 

My friends posted pics of fb of her lil girl, she's absolutely covered in measles bless her :-( and my friends boss won't let her have any time off to look after her! Prick!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's, 

Pinky hun that look's great, and lovly colour's to. x x x

Laura hun had your friends daughter not had her MMR yet?... German measle's are dangerous. Did you know they can kill ya. My niece had them when she was younger but luckly enothe pulled though. x x x Iv got my finger's crossed that she get's better soon. x

Well ladie's my little girl's clothes came, Her shoe's a little tad to big, but it's not quite summer yet so should be good, and her all in one playsuit is a tad to long in leg but quite odd as i got them in her normal size's. But still look's dappa on her. :D x x x



Also got her knicker's and vest's today, Lol bless her she wet herself and still hasnt been a wee wee on the potty. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a lovely time hunni
> 
> Cold seems to be lifting a bit which is really good news!! Still coughing tho :nope:
> 
> Woke up early again so when pinky comes back I would be extremely grateful if you would adjust my temp for me, it was 36.48 an hour nd half before normally temping. Thanks in advance  I really need to learn how to adjust it myself!
> 
> I appear to be on AF watch now :-( wet drippy feeling going on :-(
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> Thats a link to a calculator that will amend it for you!
> 
> No af...shes not coming...nono!!Click to expand...

 

Ooow thank's hun, As i right my temp and time down every morning as i dont alway's get to come online straight away because of making breaky and that for honey, I decided to have a look at this site above (that you posted) and changed my temp's currectly and now take a look at my chart got a little dip And high rise. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I know how dangerous it is, hence why I won't be seeing her for a while. She had her mmr about 3wks ago so it obvs hasn't built up enough to protect her just yet. That's what I'd imagine anyway, she was only 1 at the end of jan.


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Yay! Does that mean you are officially in the 2WW? :D 

Laura - Yeah it's best to keep away hun. Aww bless :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura It might not be full blown german measle's then because the MMR protect's you straight away and can ( in most case's ) cause german measle's to come and go while there younge and wont get it when they get bigger but it's not like the full blown measle's as there protected at the same time. That's what the MMR doe's, it's hard to explain but i red alot on it before getting honey the MMR because My choice was MMR and the chance or ending up with altisham or No MMR and the chance's or her getting german measle's/mump's or rubella and end up with no child. So what went through my head was stop researching and get her the MMR because i would rather have a child with altisham rather then no child at all (touch wood she doe's not get altisham) but you know what i mean. My SIL choose to not give my niece the MMR which i think is the most stupidest thing to do. Sorry to say it but i know you most women would agree. She let her have the first lot of MMR then changed her mind and didnt give her the second lot of MMR which is the one that actually work's to protect the body. Hope her little one is ok though and get's though it with no problem's. But good on ya for staying away from her little one. I dont mean that horribly. x x x

Natt hun i think it doe's hun, just hoping for temp rise for the next 2 week's lol. :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Woohoo!!!! :happydance: Fingers crossed hun! :dust:


----------



## Laura2806

To me there's no question about it. The only reason people link autism to it is because the symptoms of autism start to shim up around the time as they have the mmr. My mum used to run a pre-school and in the while 23 years of running it she only had 2 children with autism in the whole time. Plus there is an aweful lot more you could have happen as your child develops than autism, to me there is no choice whatsoever. It didn't hurt me! 

Mimi has had the rash for 3days now and it's gettin worse not better, oh and the first doc said to ignore it, seeing the pics of her you can't ignore it. But she's not too bad in herself just irritable thankfully, the poor lil mite has been through so much she's used to being poked and prodded and feeling poorly bless her x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - It will be my first Visit to Scarborough aswell, hope the weather is nice though!
> 
> Pinky - Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear you are in pain, hope it eases for you soon. :(
> 
> Jessica - Thank you hun, I tried and failed 3 times lol! I'll probably try again today and if I still can't master it then I'll just Knit it, otherwise there will be nothing left of my wool :haha:
> 
> I unwravel everything all the time and reuse...im stingy like that!! And I got bags of wool on standby but I hate throwing it away lol!
> 
> Sometimes a little break is all thats needed and when you go back to it, it will just click. Persevere my love! It will click!
> 
> Im relying on you to let me know how it is there then! I want to go to the seaside so bad! Love the sea :)Click to expand...
> 
> Haha nothing stingy about it, it's perfectly re-useable wool :haha: I wish I had bags of wool on standby, need to buy some more as I'm running out!
> 
> I have took it apart about 4-5 times now, I thought I mastered it when I started again this morning, started off at 35 inches, now it's 38 inches? :( The edges are straight though so I can't understand what's going wrong, if I have to unravel it again, I am seriously just going to knit a blanket lol! I think it's too big for a newborn :cry:
> 
> I will be sure to let you know what it's like in Scarborough hun, I'll get some pictures if I can! :D I also love the seaside, making sandcastles and splashing in the sea, nah I'm only joking, I just love walking along the beach on a nice hot summer's day! :DClick to expand...

It could be something simple as just the tension being looser on some stitches. Youd soon notice if you had too many stitches going on from picking up extra ones


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks Sarah
> 
> I really hope not, been having pains again today :-(

Are you still calling for the numbers tomorrow?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> heres what ive been doing all day to keep occupied

Ohhhh honey great job...looks great!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> Pinky hun that look's great, and lovly colour's to. x x x
> 
> Laura hun had your friends daughter not had her MMR yet?... German measle's are dangerous. Did you know they can kill ya. My niece had them when she was younger but luckly enothe pulled though. x x x Iv got my finger's crossed that she get's better soon. x
> 
> Well ladie's my little girl's clothes came, Her shoe's a little tad to big, but it's not quite summer yet so should be good, and her all in one playsuit is a tad to long in leg but quite odd as i got them in her normal size's. But still look's dappa on her. :D x x x
> 
> View attachment 354215
> 
> 
> Also got her knicker's and vest's today, Lol bless her she wet herself and still hasnt been a wee wee on the potty. x x x

Awww shes so darn CUTE!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a lovely time hunni
> 
> Cold seems to be lifting a bit which is really good news!! Still coughing tho :nope:
> 
> Woke up early again so when pinky comes back I would be extremely grateful if you would adjust my temp for me, it was 36.48 an hour nd half before normally temping. Thanks in advance  I really need to learn how to adjust it myself!
> 
> I appear to be on AF watch now :-( wet drippy feeling going on :-(
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> Thats a link to a calculator that will amend it for you!
> 
> No af...shes not coming...nono!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooow thank's hun, As i right my temp and time down every morning as i dont alway's get to come online straight away because of making breaky and that for honey, I decided to have a look at this site above (that you posted) and changed my temp's currectly and now take a look at my chart got a little dip And high rise. x x xClick to expand...

Ohhh maybe uve ovulated!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Laura It might not be full blown german measle's then because the MMR protect's you straight away and can ( in most case's ) cause german measle's to come and go while there younge and wont get it when they get bigger but it's not like the full blown measle's as there protected at the same time. That's what the MMR doe's, it's hard to explain but i red alot on it before getting honey the MMR because My choice was MMR and the chance or ending up with altisham or No MMR and the chance's or her getting german measle's/mump's or rubella and end up with no child. So what went through my head was stop researching and get her the MMR because i would rather have a child with altisham rather then no child at all (touch wood she doe's not get altisham) but you know what i mean. My SIL choose to not give my niece the MMR which i think is the most stupidest thing to do. Sorry to say it but i know you most women would agree. She let her have the first lot of MMR then changed her mind and didnt give her the second lot of MMR which is the one that actually work's to protect the body. Hope her little one is ok though and get's though it with no problem's. But good on ya for staying away from her little one. I dont mean that horribly. x x x
> 
> Natt hun i think it doe's hun, just hoping for temp rise for the next 2 week's lol. :D x

I know that Ill be giving my kids the vaccine. The likelihood of being one of those with long lasting effects are minimal. In my opinion the positives way outweight the risks that are so small.


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Wow! That's amazing hun!! Well done! :D 

Jessica - Aww Honey is so adorable!!!! :D

Sarah - I ended up unravelling it all AGAIN! I did quite a lot aswell but it was just going to keep growing and wouldn't have been the same all the way through :( I'm going to try and knit one instead I think.


----------



## Laura2806

Yh gonna ring and see if they're back! FXed!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Fingers crossed hun :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Laura i know what you mean but everyone think's different to each other. Just what i believe, after what happened to my friend's little boy and my other friend's little girl. Hope your result's are back hun. x x x

Thank's ladie's for comment's about honey. x x x

My mum just told me my sister is 20 week's pregnant with her 5th She's alway's kept it quite untill around now. once she waited untill she was 6 month's gone to tell us lol then we soon see the bump she had been covering up. She's only 26 this year and on her 5th, i cant even get my 2nd lol. Im over the moon for her. Baby's due around my OH's b.day. 
Im gutted though as she live's in liverpool and it's hard for us to meet. I havent even seen my little niece yet and she's 2 this year. My sister said she's coming back to london, so im hoping she doe's. I would love to see her and the kid's. So im now excited for her :) and sad because i cant even see her. :(


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Sorry to hear that you can't see your sister and the kids hun, that must be awful. I really hope you can arrange a meet up soon! :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess  xx

I hate being wide awake while the oh is fast asleep curled up to me with his hand on my boob, nothing like sayin 'look at what you could have won!' is there! He always does this tho, is all excited and horny before we go to his mums then ends up nodding off while we're there and is unconscious as soon as we get into bed, that's shaving wasted again! Lol


----------



## Laura2806

Congrats to your sister xx


----------



## Excalibur

Omg this Crochet and Knitting is really stressing me out!!!!! Argh!!!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Pinky32

natt - count as you go along the row

jessy j - honey looked gorg!

laura - good luck with results

katie - where are you hun - not seen you

this is my latest project
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks pinky, that's awesome hun! See you are good at something!!

Work up half hour early so adjusted my temp which was high to start with but now it's even higher!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Thank's pinky. :D

Thank's for congrat's laura. :D

Have you got your result's yet laura hun? Woooow higher temp chart's starting to look good hun. x x x

If iv got it right then im DPO2 today. Starting my 2WW. Im not gonna think about it from now to when AF is due, and apart from the obvious symptom's like my tender boob's and gassy ect. Im not symptom spotting this 2WW. Just gonna hope it fly's by and wait to see if AF arrive's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

oooh laura your 11dpo!!!!

jess - best thing hun - easier said than done, but try to keep occupied and relaxed about it

i have no idea whats going with me, i had ov pains from start of week until yesterday lunchtime, ewcm all week but it stopped yesterday lunchtime and temps still low


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky hun put in a fulse temp for tomorrow and see what happen's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i did that yesterday

if i had a high temp today onwards then ov was yesterday

if i have high temps from tomoz onwards then its today


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - That's what I started doing hun as it was really stressing me out! Hopefully this one turns out ok! Wow that is amazing hun!!!! :D 

My temp is higher today aswell as I was sleep deprived :( I woke up at about half 6 this morning, I normally take my temp at 7:00am - 7:15am, I fell back asleep and took it when I woke up again. Hope it doesn't affect my temps in a bad way! :(


----------



## Pinky32

i just did an opk after drinkg two cups of tea
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> i just did an opk after drinkg two cups of tea

That's definetly Positive! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

yeh
i dont know when im seeing OH though :(


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> yeh
> i dont know when im seeing OH though :(

Aww hun :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Jess - Grats about your sister! Shame shes so far away though, I hope she does the move.

Natt - Awww about the stress...whats getting you all flustered with it atm? Maybe between the three of us we can figure out where you might be going wrong with it!

Pinky - Im sure he will get round...he seems to have this inner special gift where he senses when ur ovulating on a subconscious level and BOOM...he turns up right on time!

Laura - did you get your results? :D

AFM - Been to the docs this morning for my checkup and he thinks im being undermedicated for my thyroid so...im in for bloodwork. Happy because my thyroic can cuse me issues ttc so getting the meds on track is very important.

Hes also scheduled me for the cd21 tests too to see whats going on! HAPPYDAYS!!! Ive only wanted these tests in like forever :D Im so pleased because it feels like now im taking a more relaxed approach things are actually taking steps forwards.

x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I can do the chains, do the first row etc but after that it tends to keep getting longer and longer in width, I don't know how that's possible as I'm not adding extra chains? :wacko: Maybe I shouldn't keep measuring it and just see how it turns out in the end! 

That's great news that your doctor is helping you to get things sorted out! :thumbup: I'm really happy for you hun! :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Can't phone for results until after 2 so I'll probs wait till I get home, don't wanna do it at work incase people overhear. 

FXed my temp stays high, looking good that I actually did ov now tho! I'm doing really well at not symptom spotting, then again that's because I don't have any lmao! 

Sarah that's fantastic new about the tests, it's all going well for everyone ATM. 

Pinky send him dirty flirty texts and get him wanting to come round ASAP lol that's what I do if it's been a while lmao, always gets Simon goin lol 

Feeling really good about things ATM, got another viewing tomorrow for a house we saw a few weeks back, and it's only 2weeks til we hopefully get Simons contract and out mortgage then it's full steam ahead! Lol 

Happy lady ATM  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Good luck with your house viewing tomorrow, I'm sure you will end up with a lovely house :D As the saying also goes..new house, new baby? ;) xx


----------



## Laura2806

FXed ey! If this isn't my cycle then I'll be roughly due to ov when oh gets his contract and we get the mortgage so hopefully if this isn't our cycle next one will be  xx


----------



## Pinky32

natt - count the stitches as you go along - you must be double wrapping it or something somewhere along

laura - good luck with results - yayyyy on house

i sent him naughty texts yesterday but that didnt work - im just waiting to hear from him today and he said last night that he would try to sort something out for today or tomoz


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo FXed then pinky! Hope he gets round xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhh Laura...any results yet? :D


----------



## Laura2806

I'll get home at half 4 so will ring then :thumbup: x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hiya ladie's,

Thank's sarah and i really hope she doe's. My sister has never tryed to have kid's and has alway fallen pregnant so quickly, it's a same i dont take after her with having baby's lol. But do you know what im good, I actually cant be f*cked this cycle. Me and oh didnt even have sex as month as normal and after this month im gonna go see doc and take a brake from trying to concieve while doing test's ect. Im glad ov is finished with, well i hope it is, but even if it aint im now gonna just relax the rest of my cycle. My body dont have the energy for it any more. x x x

How are my lovly ladie's getting on?

Pinky yay for +opk and hope you see OH very soon. x x x

Laura any result's yet hun? x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura hun make sure you let us know, got my finger's crossed it's all good new's, just nature taking it's time. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oow great, well dunno how im gonna stay relaxed this cycle just found out my friend who (was?is) pregnant, had heavy bleeding went hospital they told her it was to late, as they couldnt see baby so they told her she had a MC. But her doctor told her to take another HPT which told her 3week's+. She's so confused. Any advice for her girl's? x


----------



## sarahuk

Its the hormones. The hcg takes time to fall and then be removed from urine...so she will get positive tests for a while. They will eventually turn negative.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, I'll let her know. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Its awful...I really feel for her :hugs:

It sounds like she was far enough on to see a sac in the scan (to know it wasnt there when they confirmed if bleeding was a mc)...which means shed have a minum of around 1 to 1.5khcg in her blood. Thats how much hcg is normally present to be able to see anything visable on the scan. Sadlt that means she will have positive results for a little bit. Id suggest she takes a test in about a week and repeat weekly till its negative.

Poor girl. I was seeing them for weeks, its not a nice experience when youre waiting for tests to turn negative to ttc again


----------



## Laura2806

Jess I'm so sorry tell her, sending her massive hugs xxxxx

No results as it needs a nurse to tell me them cause the receptionist can't (too many and she won't be able to say what they mean as its not like a normal pos or neg) so the nurse is calling me Monday at 8am, I'll tell you all ASAP xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girl's im sure she will be very greatful for you hug's and advice. 

Sorry i was ment to say six and a half week's pregnant but got a pos 3weeks+ HPT.

Sarah this is what she said hun...

I am going out of *my mind with worry*. This week I should be six and a half weeks pregnant but last week I started to bleed suddenly and quite heavily, clots etc.https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/forum/smilies/crying_smiley.gifhttps://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/forum/smilies/crying_smiley.gif I was frightened and devastated.
After a scan at ER they told me I had a gestational sac but they couldn't tell if if was OK. I was sent home with the advice that it was most likely to be an early miscarriage and once it starts they cannot stop it, with only a minuscule chance that everything is OK. I have to go back at the start of next week for another scan. My Doc told me to take a preg test, I did and it says 3weeks plus. I am so confused and upset right now. At the start of the week I grieved, now I'm holding out hope as the heavy bleeding has stopped and I am now spotting. Either way, I just want to know, for sure. 

It's so Sad. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Bless her heart :-( must be the worst thing out. Send her my wishes please xx


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> natt - count as you go along the row
> 
> jessy j - honey looked gorg!
> 
> laura - good luck with results
> 
> katie - where are you hun - not seen you
> 
> this is my latest project

Hi pinky went out last night so haven't been able to come on ere much. Wots the latest in urban cycle hun?


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> i just did an opk after drinkg two cups of tea

Wow that's brilliant hunny, we're not far apart on our tww. :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yer i defo will do hun. thank's laura. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I have been counting them hun so will see how it turns out. Thank you for the tip hun. Hope your OH can see you soon :D 

Laura - Fingers crossed you catch the egg this cycle! :dust: Doctors/Nurses don't have mess about and leave your mind wondering! They cause more stress! 

Jessica - Really sorry to hear about your friend hun :hugs: Such an awful thing to have to go through! :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's natt. x

Well ladie's, It's time for you all to know the truth about me. For along time i'v been holding it inside, I decided it's time to let it out as i cant handle the pain any more, Not that this is going to take the pain away. I really wanted to tell you girl's but havent been able to write it on here. Im so sorry and hope you's dont hate me after.
I made a journal today... I will say now it's not good... Im a bad person.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-j...revenge-xxx-im-so-sorry-xxx.html#post16141339

I am really really sorry to my poor little baby that's now in heaven. But i should be in hell.


----------



## sarahuk

Ahh thats a tough one. At 6wks it would be expected to see a gestational sac and quite possibly a heartbeat...but she doesnt mention that. It might have been hat the gestational sac was not showing fetal development and thus triggered a miscarriage.

It sounds to me that the fact that shes been bleeding, and quite possibly that they didnt pick up any heartbeat, they came to this diagnosis that theres no viable pregnancy. Thats why they will be rescanning her. They will probably do this to ensure that she hasnt just got her dates wrong and isnt earlier than she thought, or to see if there is any visable heartbeat and to remeasure any embryo they might have seen.

I hope that shes just suffered bleeding and that shes not as far as she expected, though at heading into 7wks the heartbeat not being picked up is probably causing them some cause for concern.


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's natt. x
> 
> Well ladie's, It's time for you all to know the truth about me. For along time i'v been holding it inside, I decided it's time to let it out as i cant handle the pain any more, Not that this is going to take the pain away. I really wanted to tell you girl's but havent been able to write it on here. Im so sorry and hope you's dont hate me after.
> I made a journal today... I will say now it's not good... Im a bad person.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-j...revenge-xxx-im-so-sorry-xxx.html#post16141339
> 
> I am really really sorry to my poor little baby that's now in heaven. But i should be in hell.

:hugs: not a bad person...you were a young girl in an impossible situation. I responded on your journal honey :flower:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, Iv just finished reading it. Your advice and surport is great hun. I just cant stop crying i think im just having a really bad amotional day, as i havent cryed since honey turned about a month old. 2 year's now. it's all that holding them tears back. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - You're welcome hun. I just read your journal and left a comment chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess let it all out! Trust me it's far better out than in! 

I replied too. And you know we're all hear for you no matter what! The past is just that for a reason, not to be forgotten but to make you a stronger person. They say that him upstairs (I'm not religious btw) only deals shit to those who can cope with it, someone obviously knows you can :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Pinky32

Jessy J - Sorry to hear about your friend - not a nice thing to happen

Katie - glad your back 

Laura - fingers crossed for monday (stupid receptionist)

Natt - it just takes practice - keep at it

Jessy J - Just saw your journal and replied 

Im a firm believer that you shouldnt hold on to the past - if you do, then you have no future. The past is the past, do what you have to do to let go of it and then think of the future.

Im sad that you felt you couldnt tell us earlier hun, ive been talking to you for ages, but im glad that you have now and dont be silly, we dont think any less of you - we all have a past

Ive had a shit few days for one reason or another but Im slowly bouncing back like I do, OH is coming to see me tomorrow

Here is my new crochet project that i did in 3 hours
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura2806

Cheers pinky  Glad oh is coming round tomorrow :wink: 

Bugger me your good!!!! 

I reckon I just got 'deposited' a weeks worth spermies!! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I am going to do hun, I'm not a quitter :haha: Your projects are lovely hun! You have done really well! :D Yay! Glad to hear OH is coming round to see you hun ;) 

Laura - The more :spermy: the merrier :rofl: 

As for me, I had a big temp drop today, I think my little eggy is ready to make an appearance anytime now :happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's girlie's, Your all so lovly and i do wish i told you's earlier. I feel alot better today. I think letting it out helped. Im glad you girlie's are here for me. :D

Gonna go read your post's in a min. 

Pinky glad OH's coming to see you tomoz. x

Laura lol you do crack me up hun with your 'deposited'. x

Natt hun how's the temping going. Are you glad you started charting. x

Sending load's of hug's and sticky magical baby dust to all my lovly ladie's x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - The temping is going great thank you hun, I'm loving it! Really glad I started it now, it's something new and not just doing the same thing all the time! :D 

Glad you feel better today hun, it really does help to talk to others about things and not let it all bottle up, eventually you would explode if you did that! Your body can only take so much :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Cheers pinky  Glad oh is coming round tomorrow :wink:
> 
> Bugger me your good!!!!
> 
> I reckon I just got 'deposited' a weeks worth spermies!! :happydance:

Yay for spermies!

Bugger me if those are not post ov temps chick :) Hoping for confirmation Monday but it looks good!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I am going to do hun, I'm not a quitter :haha: Your projects are lovely hun! You have done really well! :D Yay! Glad to hear OH is coming round to see you hun ;)
> 
> Laura - The more :spermy: the merrier :rofl:
> 
> As for me, I had a big temp drop today, I think my little eggy is ready to make an appearance anytime now :happydance:

Exciting!!!! Sad for me though...ill be the only one still waiting to OV..sniff...:cry:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww thank's girlie's, Your all so lovly and i do wish i told you's earlier. I feel alot better today. I think letting it out helped. Im glad you girlie's are here for me. :D
> 
> Gonna go read your post's in a min.
> 
> Pinky glad OH's coming to see you tomoz. x
> 
> Laura lol you do crack me up hun with your 'deposited'. x
> 
> Natt hun how's the temping going. Are you glad you started charting. x
> 
> Sending load's of hug's and sticky magical baby dust to all my lovly ladie's x x x

Glad youre feeling better today chick! Sometimes letting out the emotions is the best medicine to pick ourselves back up and move on to the next day :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I am going to do hun, I'm not a quitter :haha: Your projects are lovely hun! You have done really well! :D Yay! Glad to hear OH is coming round to see you hun ;)
> 
> Laura - The more :spermy: the merrier :rofl:
> 
> As for me, I had a big temp drop today, I think my little eggy is ready to make an appearance anytime now :happydance:
> 
> Exciting!!!! Sad for me though...ill be the only one still waiting to OV..sniff...:cry:Click to expand...

Aww hun :hugs: When are you due to Ov? xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sarah and natt. x

Natt glad your loving the charting. I found it really fun at first. dunno why it was just quite exciting. x

Well now iv got the raving, My crappy washing mashine has just broke down on me, Iv only had it for about 7 month's and i bought it band new. I put on honey's pink clothe's and pink blanky this morning and my washing machine normally let's in one lot of water then a second lot of water then starts turning. So i put it a normal 30C wash. Didnt realy pay any attention to it untill i relised it wasnt turning and it was making a zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz noise. So i paused it (my washing mashine pause's and when the door unlock's you can start it again on a diff cycle.) waited for door to unlock drained it. Then started again, then i relised only one lot of water was going in so it wont let my mashing mashine start. called my repair's as i got 1 year's free warrenty/garrenty for it. When i rang they said it might be blocked they will send someone out but if it was because of us, like a clip or penny or ect that got in side and blocked it then we have to pay £150.00 ...OMG

So my OH had to set up a monthly thing were we pay off for a 8 month garrenty/warrenty were if it's our thought then we get it doen for free. So there coming tuesday. 

The only thing i can do with my washing machine is drain and spin. So at least it's not going to be so hard doing washing in the bath lol while waiting for them to come. Im glad a can still use drain and spin. hehe. 

Well At least i have somethink to do now for the next 3 day's lol. That will take away some off my 2WW. :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah what's the blue line about???

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32ea6d/?i=4644201&


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun :hugs:

Oh dear, sorry to hear your washing machine is giving you a hard time, I really hope it's not your fault and you get it fixed for free! :D xx

Does the blue line indicate Ovulation? :wacko:


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, how are we today? 

Jessica i just read your journal, you have made me soo sad reading it you poor thing, that was a horrible situation you were in especially with no support!!!
I can imagine you feel alot better telling us all on bnb especially with the response you have had. 
On a happier note I have also just seen your Photo of Honey she looks adorable hun, you have a beautiful daughter after all youve been through so dont blame that on your trouble ttc as honey is proof that you have had a special gift in life.


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Hiya hun, I'm not too bad thank you, just waiting for a Positive OPK. Had a nice temp drop this morning so it must be on it's way :happydance:

How are you hun? xx


----------



## kt1988

I'm fine thanks just having a nice chilling bath which gives me a perfect excuse to ava gander on bnb. :) I got some aches tday in my abdomen think its quite normal for me around this time in the cycle. Lets hope this will b a different cycle though! Fxd!


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Aww bless, a nice hot bubble bath sounds good to me! :D Fingers are crossed for you hun :dust:

Pinky - Sorry for pinching your idea but I wanted to try to make one :blush:

Double Crochet :o Ignore the top bit, the stitches fell apart :cry: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120317_165012.jpg


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's Kt, i know she's beautiful, she's my world. :D

But im feeling Alot better now. Apart From OH giving me the ump. 

Excalibur, I dunno what the blue line is but ov look's like this. A red thick line crossed.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-03-17&mode=a&ts=1332003287&u=

Or it can be a red dotted line - crossed. if FF (fertility friend) aint 100% sure you ov'ed that day. or somethink like that. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww natt that's lovly you should be very proud hun cause i am for ya. that's what the top of honey's hat look's like. What do you make them into??? or do you just keep them as like a little somethink. i dunno lol. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I have no idea what the blue line means then, sorry hun :wacko: 

Thank you so much hun, I am proud of it hehe, apart from the top bit falling apart! :dohh: I just leave it like that and use it as a coaster or something. You can make all sorts of things though :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

So good to see your feelig better jess  as for the washing machine our filter is always blocking, all it takes is for one hair grip to get in there and that's it, ask your oh to take the filter out and try cleaning it, could save you some pennies ;-) its always hair grips with ours lol but put loads of towels down incase there's still water in it lol 

Temp dip again this morning, keep feeling like AF is here so she could be on her way. At least I've had the bloods now do Monday will tell us a lot  

Cakes are all done! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/23daf39e.jpg

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/8a2eb79d.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - WOW!!!! Your cakes are absolutely amazing!!!!! I think they look too good to eat! :winkwink:


----------



## Laura2806

Awww thanks Natt I'm dead chuffed  gotta make my nan a little one after dinner too lol 

Ladies .........

I just went to the toilet and wiped before I peed, got a little bit of ewcm that stretched over an inch!! Well it was more a cross between sticky and ewcm cause it wasn't clear! What could this mean at 12dpo? Lala's confused! Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're more than welcome hun. You should be chuffed, they are awesome! :thumbup: 

I don't want to put a downer on anything but I think EWCM so late is a sign of AF? :( I hope I am wrong though!! :dust:

Then again..if it's not clear..then I'm not sure? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

a blue line on chart means its been manually put in

ewcm in post ov doesnt mean af is coming - just means that theres estrogen in body making the ewcm

Laura - those cakes are awesome!!!!!!!!! im well jel!

natt - thats good! :thumbup: How many stitches did you do for the inner ring? the row after that has a stitch or two missing - why not unstitch a few of the last stitches and finish that row off then go round again

Ive decided to do a white with a splash of red large one for my round dining table - might not use it but it gives me something to aim for 

Jess - sorry about your washing machine

Katie - a few light pains/cramps this early is ok, not a bad sign

well ive done everything i can this cycle - i normally get my "deposit" the day of ov, last cycle i got it the day before - and that didnt work

this time i got my first deposit too early and my second too late - so im now just waiting for af to hurry up so i can start all over again

its been a shit week in everyway possible


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks pinky, I was really suprised when I wiped! I'll keep you updated if I get anymore lol I'm pretty chuffed the cakes  

How's your shoulder feeling now hun? Don't forget, it is what it is ;-) it will happen for you Charlotte I know it, we'll catch together! So by the time my cycle finishes you'll be oving again anyway, that's if we don't get our BFP's this cycle ;-) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks pinky, I was really suprised when I wiped! I'll keep you updated if I get anymore lol I'm pretty chuffed the cakes
> 
> How's your shoulder feeling now hun? Don't forget, it is what it is ;-) it will happen for you Charlotte I know it, we'll catch together! So by the time my cycle finishes you'll be oving again anyway, that's if we don't get our BFP's this cycle ;-) :hugs: xxx

you should be shuffed hun - their amazing :thumbup:

god i hate it when pple quote my lifes motto to me :rofl: but yeah it is what it is - ive done all i can, i just know in my heart the timing was wrong.

my shoulder is sore today and bd doesnt help :cry: but it was nice that i had him for 1 1/2 hours - id say 1 hour 28 mins was spent in bed lol

times running out for me laura - its ok for all you spring chickens

i read on ff today that sex after ov has a low low percentage of turning into a bfp so just want this one over with now so i can get on with the next cycle


----------



## Laura2806

Lol I should have said whatever will be will be ;-) 

Glad you got spend some time together  

If that is the case then I'm out this cycle too! We bd'd the day before and 3/4 days after so im out too! 

If its meant to be it will happen xx


----------



## Pinky32

noooooooooooo the day before is great timing

i did it the day after


----------



## Laura2806

Still think I'm out lol should know by this time next week x


----------



## Laura2806

Hmmm do I get some ics from access diagnostics?


----------



## Pinky32

is the doc checking for hcg at same time?


----------



## Laura2806

I don't think so no


----------



## Pinky32

wait n see wot doc says on mon


----------



## Laura2806

Ok chick, your right it might be a waste of pennies! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

if he says everything is normal then you will be 14dpo so good to test


----------



## Laura2806

That's very true, if alls ok I might get some FRERs if no AF by say weds/thurs


----------



## Laura2806

I don't suppose you can remember than name of a website that's advertised on here? It's something to do with a penguin lol


----------



## Pinky32

if alls ok then id get a test mon lol


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I don't suppose you can remember than name of a website that's advertised on here? It's something to do with a penguin lol

no idea - dont look at them


----------



## Laura2806

Lol I might be tempted! ;-) 

I found it! It looked like a nice site so I clicked on it once and hey have got really nice horse shoes for brides so I want to get my SIL one for next week


----------



## Pinky32

oooooohhhhhh nice


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun, yeah I noticed I had missed a few stitches when I had finished it :( I think I did 12 stitches hun. I can't undo it as I have already cut the end off? :( I'll probably just make another one, practice makes perfect hehe. That sounds lovely! I can't wait to see it, will keep you busy for a while hehe.


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky how can I find out of a house has got planning permission for an extension?


----------



## Pinky32

i cast on 4 then slip the first chain stitch then do 24 in the inner circle then then slip the last stitch

then chain 3 .........

but i think different patterns tell you different things


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky how can I find out of a house has got planning permission for an extension?

look on your local councils website under planning permission


----------



## Laura2806

Is it the sameif it's an old/already erected extension?


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know how long the records are available online for - i dont think each property has an online file - i think each application does, so unless you know when the extension was erected and applied for you wouldnt find it


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> i cast on 4 then slip the first chain stitch then do 24 in the inner circle then then slip the last stitch
> 
> then chain 3 .........
> 
> but i think different patterns tell you different things

I casted on 4/5, then put it through the 4th stitch on the hook then carried on from there.


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls....... laura the cakes look amazing!! They are so pretty! 
Pinky glad u as done time with ur Oh when exactly do you think u ovulated the?


----------



## Laura2806

Ok chick thank you, there's 2 showi for that street, one from 2003 And the other 2004. I might ring the council to see if they can tell me. 

I'm asking because the house we saw again today has a water logged garden, I looked down the side alley and there's a gap under the extension and water lying there which concerns us slightly, especially as there's damp in the extension itself but on the original external wall. Wanted to check it has permission and thus been inspected.


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls....... laura the cakes look amazing!! They are so pretty!
> Pinky glad u as done time with ur Oh when exactly do you think u ovulated the?

according to ff if my temps carry on rising then it was yesterday


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Ok chick thank you, there's 2 showi for that street, one from 2003 And the other 2004. I might ring the council to see if they can tell me.
> 
> I'm asking because the house we saw again today has a water logged garden, I looked down the side alley and there's a gap under the extension and water lying there which concerns us slightly, especially as there's damp in the extension itself but on the original external wall. Wanted to check it has permission and thus been inspected.

water and a gap under extension is a concern


----------



## Laura2806

On the council website it say data valid between 1992 and present. Think I'll ring the council on Monday and ask them, my uncles a builder so we could always arrange a viewing when he can come too and see what he thinks, it's quite a big which I find odd.


----------



## Pinky32

the planning dept will be able to help you

yes take your uncle, if it was a small amount of damp then its easy to rectify but if theres a large visible gap with obvious water then it needs to be checked out

what you dont want is a year down the line for the extension to have to be pulled down and the works needing to be done, which you would be liable for and your insurance wouldnt cover it


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun  the estate agents are ringing me Monday too, I mentioned it o her and she knew nothing of it do was going o ask the vendor.

As it is the garden needs a lot of work doing to it but we don't mind that cause we can o why we want with it then


----------



## Pinky32

work on the garden is one thing as it doesnt effect the house


----------



## Laura2806

That's what we said. I'll wait and see what happens Monday :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

everythings happening on mon lol


----------



## Laura2806

I know yh lol it all happens at the same time! FXed for good news all round ey lol


----------



## Pinky32

oh yeah :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I am going to do hun, I'm not a quitter :haha: Your projects are lovely hun! You have done really well! :D Yay! Glad to hear OH is coming round to see you hun ;)
> 
> Laura - The more :spermy: the merrier :rofl:
> 
> As for me, I had a big temp drop today, I think my little eggy is ready to make an appearance anytime now :happydance:
> 
> Exciting!!!! Sad for me though...ill be the only one still waiting to OV..sniff...:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hun :hugs: When are you due to Ov? xxClick to expand...

Im Cd9 now and normally OV CD13 or 14...so not long reaally :D


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Sarah what's the blue line about???
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32ea6d/?i=4644201&

I had very strong OV pains and next morning no cm and felt my usual post OV signs so i put in an ovveride to show ov, since I didnt track last cycle (taking a break from it after so long!) :)


----------



## sarahuk

Oh and I did that because I didnt want to disregard another cycle from my overal stats because i didnt track that time or throw them off :)


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> KT - Aww bless, a nice hot bubble bath sounds good to me! :D Fingers are crossed for you hun :dust:
> 
> Pinky - Sorry for pinching your idea but I wanted to try to make one :blush:
> 
> Double Crochet :o Ignore the top bit, the stitches fell apart :cry:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120317_165012.jpg

Ohhh good job!

My crochet girls are doing such fab jobs! X:thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> So good to see your feelig better jess  as for the washing machine our filter is always blocking, all it takes is for one hair grip to get in there and that's it, ask your oh to take the filter out and try cleaning it, could save you some pennies ;-) its always hair grips with ours lol but put loads of towels down incase there's still water in it lol
> 
> Temp dip again this morning, keep feeling like AF is here so she could be on her way. At least I've had the bloods now do Monday will tell us a lot
> 
> Cakes are all done!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/23daf39e.jpg
> 
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/8a2eb79d.jpg


What am amazing job you did!! The moms are going to be super happy with their cakes!

I wouldnt worry about the temp dip, its not really what I would consider a dip anyway...your temps are at the elevated level they are just doing a little bounce while up there..mine always do that!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Awww thanks Natt I'm dead chuffed  gotta make my nan a little one after dinner too lol
> 
> Ladies .........
> 
> I just went to the toilet and wiped before I peed, got a little bit of ewcm that stretched over an inch!! Well it was more a cross between sticky and ewcm cause it wasn't clear! What could this mean at 12dpo? Lala's confused! Lol

Sometimes we get a second run of ewcm because we get a surge of estrogen and its that hormone that creates fertile cm :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> a blue line on chart means its been manually put in
> 
> ewcm in post ov doesnt mean af is coming - just means that theres estrogen in body making the ewcm
> 
> Laura - those cakes are awesome!!!!!!!!! im well jel!
> 
> natt - thats good! :thumbup: How many stitches did you do for the inner ring? the row after that has a stitch or two missing - why not unstitch a few of the last stitches and finish that row off then go round again
> 
> Ive decided to do a white with a splash of red large one for my round dining table - might not use it but it gives me something to aim for
> 
> Jess - sorry about your washing machine
> 
> Katie - a few light pains/cramps this early is ok, not a bad sign
> 
> well ive done everything i can this cycle - i normally get my "deposit" the day of ov, last cycle i got it the day before - and that didnt work
> 
> this time i got my first deposit too early and my second too late - so im now just waiting for af to hurry up so i can start all over again
> 
> its been a shit week in everyway possible

Dont call yourself out honey. We dont know for sure that you ovulated yesterday! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Ok chick, your right it might be a waste of pennies! Lol

The CD21 just checks for progesterone levels, so it wouldnt have a hcg on it unless it was specifically asked for which is unlikely


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Thank you hun, yeah I noticed I had missed a few stitches when I had finished it :( I think I did 12 stitches hun. I can't undo it as I have already cut the end off? :( I'll probably just make another one, practice makes perfect hehe. That sounds lovely! I can't wait to see it, will keep you busy for a while hehe.

It came undone then cos u didnt tie it off :)

Basically, just...when you finish your last stitch, cut the wool with a tale a about two to three inches, then hook the tail with the hook and pull it through the last stitch, that will secure it :) You can then stitch the tail into the work on the back side.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i cast on 4 then slip the first chain stitch then do 24 in the inner circle then then slip the last stitch
> 
> then chain 3 .........
> 
> but i think different patterns tell you different things

Just to clarify, with slip stitch in crochet its a joining stitch...so it joins one side of a circle to the other to make it complete. Just throwing that out there since slip stitch in knitting is something else :D


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Not long to go then until you O :happydance: 

Thank you hun :D I need to practice a bit more but will get there eventually! ;) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oh yeah :thumbup:

Try putting in a higher temp for tomorrow and three more days after it. Im curious if FF will move OV to today.


----------



## Laura2806

Mmmmm that cakes good! Lol mum cut hers


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Thank you hun, yeah I noticed I had missed a few stitches when I had finished it :( I think I did 12 stitches hun. I can't undo it as I have already cut the end off? :( I'll probably just make another one, practice makes perfect hehe. That sounds lovely! I can't wait to see it, will keep you busy for a while hehe.
> 
> It came undone then cos u didnt tie it off :)
> 
> Basically, just...when you finish your last stitch, cut the wool with a tale a about two to three inches, then hook the tail with the hook and pull it through the last stitch, that will secure it :) You can then stitch the tail into the work on the back side.Click to expand...

I did do a slip stitch to join it together and then pulled it through the last loop but I didn't weave in into the back, maybe that's why it came undone :dohh: xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Sarah what's the blue line about???
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32ea6d/?i=4644201&
> 
> I had very strong OV pains and next morning no cm and felt my usual post OV signs so i put in an ovveride to show ov, since I didnt track last cycle (taking a break from it after so long!) :)Click to expand...

my ewcm suddenly stopped on thursday along with ov cramps - today i had a quick sharp pain lasting 2 secs



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah :thumbup:
> 
> Try putting in a higher temp for tomorrow and three more days after it. Im curious if FF will move OV to today.Click to expand...

who?


----------



## sarahuk

laura2806 said:


> mmmmm that cakes good! Lol mum cut hers

jealous.com!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

you!


----------



## Pinky32

here ya go
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo!!!! :happydance: Double Crochet :thumbup: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120317_221716.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyy natt


----------



## Pinky32

im feeling really lowtoday, was just saying to sarah,im thinking its all the stress of this week and now that all the panic is over, i feel deflated and tired from it all

im hoping i feel better when i wake up in the morning


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hunni I hope you feel better today, it is a rather stressful time especially with your op too. :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

thanks

I was so down i went to bed early and then had a bad nights sleep, my mind was going over all sorts of things, talking myself out of some things and talking myself into other things - not good

Ive woken up today feeling the same

At the moment, ive just had enough of everything!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun what's playing on your mind? 

I think AF will arrive today/tomorrow, got cramps and temp dip


----------



## Pinky32

noooooooooooooo you were doing so well :(

fingers crossed its not hun

i dont know, just seems like everything is getting to me, money is a major factor - since my accident and getting made redundant the day after, my outgoings are more than my incoming and i just seems to be juggling every day to make ends meet - i need to get back to work to earn some money and pay off my debts which i had got rid of

i think its not helping that its mothers day and all i can think about it "her" celebrating it - i just dont think its a day i will ever celebrate


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hehe thank you hun :hugs: 

Aww sorry to hear you're not feeling too good hun, I hope you feel better soon! Sending you massive get well soon :hugs: xxx

Laura - Noooooooooo!!!! :af:


----------



## Pinky32

im making it official!

No af allowed in this room anymore!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Woohoo!! You go girl! No :af: allowed! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Woohoo!!!! :happydance: Double Crochet :thumbup:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120317_221716.jpg

Ohhh good job!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im feeling really lowtoday, was just saying to sarah,im thinking its all the stress of this week and now that all the panic is over, i feel deflated and tired from it all
> 
> im hoping i feel better when i wake up in the morning

I think when ttc you hit a point where youre just so mehhh about it all. You no longer feel excited about the things you do.

I remember back when I first started this journey...I used to be like a kid at christmas every single time I started working towards Ovulation. Then id spend the next two weeks imagning i was pregnant and hoping and praying that every little thing I had or felt was in some way my body telling me I was pregnant.

When youve been going for a while...the above is just nothing new. Youve been there a bunch of times. Youve also had every single symptom under the sun and so far it hasnt meant shit. And I think thats the problem. TTC is no longer an exciting new journey...its transferring into normality.

Its normal to feel the way you do. I see the whole two weekly blocks so differently now. I think its just the way it is :) The honeymoon period of ttc is over :) 

If theres any saving grace from it, I find that I now bounce back quicker from getting af  xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> noooooooooooooo you were doing so well :(
> 
> fingers crossed its not hun
> 
> i dont know, just seems like everything is getting to me, money is a major factor - since my accident and getting made redundant the day after, my outgoings are more than my incoming and i just seems to be juggling every day to make ends meet - i need to get back to work to earn some money and pay off my debts which i had got rid of
> 
> i think its not helping that its mothers day and all i can think about it "her" celebrating it - i just dont think its a day i will ever celebrate

It is a day uoull have, you will celebrate it.

Today is a hard day for those ttc anyway if you ask me. This is the third ive had since ttc and its sucked all those times! For me its a reminder of what I dont have, so its hard to even consider celebrating it.

Youve had a lot on your plate and the finance worries are bound to stress anyone out. But you cant rush back to work before your body is ready my love. Or youll just end up right back where you started and need even more time off to get well.

Im always here for you sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura...repeat after me...bitchis not coming the boitch is not coming!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun, I'm really pleased with it hehe :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well so far no AF, if I can get tomorrow out the way I'm officially late!! 

Feel mega bloated last night and today tho to the point where even my leggings are too tight. 

I know what you mean about mothers day, went out with my mum which was lovely but then we saw loads of Peter Rabbit stuff which is what my SIL wants for the nursery, I wish I was able to buy something for the baby but I'm so not ready, I should e buying for my baby not hers, she didn't even want children. 

Plus missing my grandma loads just lately, I just want to go shopping and for a carverywith her one more time, now my make ups run :-( its gonna be so hard her not being at my brothers wedding next week. 

Pinky hunni it will all come good eventually I know it will, once your shoulders better you can get back out there and stop worrying, it must be difficult tho hun :-(


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I wish I could but my body is telling me different x


----------



## kt1988

Hey girls, Sorry your feeling down Pinky, thats not like you... your normally cheering us up! Also, you will have your time to celebrate Mothers day we all will hopefully next year!!! My OH said to me yest when we were buying flowers 'hopefully next year ill be putting little presents in the trolley from me and the baby?!' How cute??? It did bring a lil happy feeling inside i just hope it comes true???

They do say that on average it can take up to 6 months for a couple to conceive, ive still got time! fxd!:p

Natt- Fab crochet hun, that looks lovely!

Laura, hope AF stays away hunny.


----------



## Laura2806

6months?!?! Pffft I'm knocking on for 9 and have possibly only OVed for the first time this stupidly long cycle! 6months is a dream. I've lost the excitement of everyminth hoping this is the one, I spent so long testing when I was minutes late, now I wait till AF is days late, that bfn hurts too much. 

FXed you'll be one of the lucky ones though chick. Sorry to put a downer on it hun! Be nice if you do catch so soon. Either way we will all be mummy's this time next year  if not I may give up! 

Sorry but I have little faith in my bodies ability to conceive.

Youve got the advantage of finding this site so soon and gettin all the help and advise anyone could wish for :flower:


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> 6months?!?! Pffft I'm knocking on for 9 and have possibly only OVed for the first time this stupidly long cycle! 6months is a dream. I've lost the excitement of everyminth hoping this is the one, I spent so long testing when I was minutes late, now I wait till AF is days late, that bfn hurts too much.
> 
> FXed you'll be one of the lucky ones though chick. Sorry to put a downer on it hun! Be nice if you do catch so soon. Either way we will all be mummy's this time next year  if not I may give up!
> 
> Sorry but I have little faith in my bodies ability to conceive.
> 
> Youve got the advantage of finding this site so soon and gettin all the help and advise anyone could wish for :flower:

Your right there hun u have all given me alot of support and pinky and sarah know everything there is to know about ttc. I know for sure that I've ovd this cycle and last cycle, I just hope me and my fiance are capable of conceiving a beautiful baby! My SIL concieved in 3 weeks of deciding ti ava baby


----------



## Laura2806

Wow lucky lady! It took my SIL 12months pretty much to the day to conceive, mind you she reckons wasn't trying but that's another story! Lol 

I'm hoping for a max of 12months TTC, mind you as its been almost 9minths of TTC it would be nice to follow it with nine months of getting fat and a baby at the end of it! Lol 

I know it will happen for us all, I'm just loosing the excitement ATM, maybe tomorrow will bring it back once I've got y results


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies my ff ticker hasn't hange from yesterday, I tried re-doing it and it still says 12dpo and cd56, don't know why tho :-/ any ideas?


----------



## Pinky32

katie =- the average is actually 12-18 months ttc

laura - its saying CD57 = 13DPO - wanna borrow my glasses

katie - dont worry - tomoroz i;ll bounce back (hopefully)


----------



## Laura2806

Must just be mine then cause it still says cd56 :-/ lol


----------



## Laura2806

I think Sarah might need them tho judging by her spelling on the previous page :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

lol

im going to phone the solicitor tomorrow and find out whats happening with my claim - i want to get my eyes done when compensation finally comes thru


----------



## Laura2806

Ooo that sounds like a plan hunni :thumbup: will help you with alsorts too  

You feeling any better? 

I really fancy a baileys! Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Fingers crossed AF stays away! xx 

KT - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

compensation will take about another year to come thru 

yeah im ok thanks - just chillin


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

I havent yet catched up on post's as there are load's of page's, but i defo will do tomorrow. 

Pinky thank's for tip on blue line on chart and I dont link 4 day's before ov, (if im right by looking at your chart.) is to earlie, Sperm can live up to 7 day's if you have got CM and if sperm is healthy. So finger's crossed. x x x

Laura your cake's are amazing hun. They look so yummy. You did a great job and im proud of ya. x x x

Hope everyone is ok. x

Iv had a lovly day, apart from my back ache, yesterday morning i lent over the sink to rinse my cup, and got a horrible shooting pain right up my back, couldnt really sleep last night, but oh let me have a lye in. :D then a lovly soak in the bath when i got up :D while he watched honey. But my soak didnt go to great as i took a big chunk out of my leg with the razer, the pain is unreal. I dont think this is going to be my month girl's but gonna keep temping anyway. Cant wait for next week. Got my mother's day gift's coming tomorrow, a little later then they was ment to come but im still happy hehe, got washine machine man coming tuesday and wednesday got doc's. :D:D:D

x x x Had a little half glass of wine today lol aint drunk for about a year so that was nice. :D x x x


----------



## Pinky32

yes sperm can live between 5-7 days but only in a really healthy environment so for me 4 days is pushing it but i did get a deposit on sat too so im hoping egg had just dropped then

sorry to hear about your back - take some paracetemol - want some of my strong co-codemols? lol

im glad you had a nice day x


----------



## Laura2806

That's a bummer about the compo, be good when it does come through tho. 

Thanks jess  

Right I'm getting on it tomorrow! I am going to loose weight and I know I can do it! Back on th GI hip and thigh diet which I know works for me and is all about eating sensibly and portion size while gettig all the bits you need. Also gonna start making sure I take my vits religiously as I'm lazy with them. Tomorrow is a new start!! So tonight I'm gonna allow myself some chocolate as it will be the last time for a while! 

With regards to AF I'm still gettin cramps so tomorrow is looking likely, bd tonight will tell us no doubt as bd the day before AF causes pinkish discharge after bd.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's pinky hun. I would love some pain killer's but since iv been TTC i dont take them. I know paracetemol are ok to take but i just dont take them. I would rather be in pain. The only tab's i will take while TTC is vit's. 

Laura your welcome hun, I could do with munching a cake lol. Good luck with your diet hun, hope it goe's well. enjoy your chocolate tonight. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Glad you have had a lovely day, sorry to hear about the backache though, hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Just finished reading all your post's, alot had been said. :D

natt lovly crochet :D:D:D x

Pinky sorry your feeling down hun. x 

Laura seem's like you got a lot going on tomorrow hope it's all good new's hun. x

sarah How you doing hun. I bet you cant wait to ov. x

Kt how you doing hun. Were are you in your cycle. x

Sorry if i missed any think just had a quick read though hope you ladie's dont mind as im tired and it would have ended up taking me like an hour to cathc up tomorrow morning. :D

Well i know iv just come on but im off to bed now ladie's. Gonna keep having earlier night's untill AF is due. kick back and relax lol x x x

Night night and sweet dream's to all for when you hit your pillow's. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Hi jessica, I'm good thanks I'm 6dpo tday avin tummy cramps tnite so but grumpy. :o( had them yest too. Looking back at last cycle I had them then too so not a good sign. Hopefully its just a, post ov sign! Where u too in cycle hun?


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you so much hun :hugs: 

Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's pinky hun. I would love some pain killer's but since iv been TTC i dont take them. I know paracetemol are ok to take but i just dont take them. I would rather be in pain. The only tab's i will take while TTC is vit's.
> 
> Laura your welcome hun, I could do with munching a cake lol. Good luck with your diet hun, hope it goe's well. enjoy your chocolate tonight. :D x x x

i dont normally take painkillers either but the ones im taking are safe and i have go take them - even with them im in agony - i had my dressings changed today and my stitches are blue! ewwww


----------



## Pinky32

katie - light cramps at 6dpo is ok - its not af so can only be a good sign


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - When are you due to have your stitches out hun? :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

ive got an appt with the nurse on friday morning natt

at leasst it wont be as painful as when i had 33 staples removed from my arm lsst year


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hey girls, Sorry your feeling down Pinky, thats not like you... your normally cheering us up! Also, you will have your time to celebrate Mothers day we all will hopefully next year!!! My OH said to me yest when we were buying flowers 'hopefully next year ill be putting little presents in the trolley from me and the baby?!' How cute??? It did bring a lil happy feeling inside i just hope it comes true???
> 
> They do say that on average it can take up to 6 months for a couple to conceive, ive still got time! fxd!:p
> 
> Natt- Fab crochet hun, that looks lovely!
> 
> Laura, hope AF stays away hunny.

12 to 18 months is considered normal so u have LOADS :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Wow lucky lady! It took my SIL 12months pretty much to the day to conceive, mind you she reckons wasn't trying but that's another story! Lol
> 
> I'm hoping for a max of 12months TTC, mind you as its been almost 9minths of TTC it would be nice to follow it with nine months of getting fat and a baby at the end of it! Lol
> 
> I know it will happen for us all, I'm just loosing the excitement ATM, maybe tomorrow will bring it back once I've got y results

I think atm youve got a bit of subconscious tension going on about tomorrow. Youll feel better when they tell you everythings fine tomorrow and that you OVd!

Remember...youre on the right track now to getting things understood about your long cycles...thats a good step!


----------



## Pinky32

laura - and just think, as soon as they confirm you ov and its just a long cycle i can send you the angus castus so we can shorten it


----------



## Pinky32

when i joined bnb last year i got talking to some ladies and now its been confirmed that i am the last one left - the second to last got her bfp today


----------



## sarahuk

Everyone I met when I first came here and still speak too have given birth..except one whos on her way. So...I was the only one who didnt celebrate mothers day...again...third in a row now. SO...I TOTALLY know how you feel!

But...feck it...its not about finishing last...its that we get over the finish line...and we shall!


----------



## Pinky32

i cant wait for that day when i call you up and say "hey Aunty Sarah"


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> ive got an appt with the nurse on friday morning natt
> 
> at leasst it wont be as painful as when i had 33 staples removed from my arm lsst year

Oh nice, not long to go now then? :D 

Ouch!! That does sound painful! Poor you! :hugs: xxx

Sorry I haven't been active this evening, I just finished crocheting a nice pink headband for my OH's sister's 1 year old Daughter :)


----------



## Pinky32

the staples was pure agony - and yes just like normal paper stsples, they hook underneath, i was screaming and could still feel the pain days later 

oh i cant wait till friday to get them out then i can start healing lol - im meant to have physio on thur but im going to postpone that - not going to do it while i have stitches


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> the staples was pure agony - and yes just like normal paper stsples, they hook underneath, i was screaming and could still feel the pain days later
> 
> oh i cant wait till friday to get them out then i can start healing lol - im meant to have physio on thur but im going to postpone that - not going to do it while i have stitches

It sounds like it was agony hun :( Bloody hell, reading that made me cringe at the thought of the pain! :hugs:

Roll on Friday then you can start healing! :thumbup: I don't blame you for not wanting to do Physio whilst you still have the stitches in hun.

I'm off to bed now as I have the Dentist tomorrow..urgh! I hate them with a Passion! :( Night night all, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun

night night - good luck tomoz - you'll be fine xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh FXed they say all my bloods are fine and we can carry on  if not its Angus castus and the next stage of the plan! 

I'll fine out in an hour so I'll let you know as soon as I do xx


----------



## samanthax

hey ladies may i join you? 
im samantha :waves: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun xx

Laura - Good luck with your results today hun :hugs: xx

Samantha - Welcome to the thread :hi: xx


----------



## samanthax

Excalibur - thank you :) how are you? I was wondering if you could check my chart? for me? 

the temps are abit all over because off the time shifts i do for college.. xx


----------



## Excalibur

Samantha - I'm not too bad thank you hun, yourself? :) 

I'm not sure what I'm looking for on charts hun as this is my first cycle temping, I'm sure some of the other lovely ladies here wouldn't mind having a look for you when they come online :) xx


----------



## samanthax

Excalibur - I'm okay thanks! just scared at getting hopes up, 

Thats fair enough this is my first month too  xx


----------



## Laura2806

Welcome Samantha  may we call you Sam? 

Natt I'm still waiting for the docs to ring! They said 8am and I can only wait another couple of mins before I've gotta go to work! Not impressed.


----------



## Excalibur

samanthax said:


> Excalibur - I'm okay thanks! just scared at getting hopes up,
> 
> Thats fair enough this is my first month too  xx

Glad to hear you are ok hun :) Yeah I know the feeling, fingers crossed for you though hun! I hope we all get our BFP's very soon! :dust: 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help with your chart hun, oh nice! :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Samantha do have a .02 thermometer?


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Welcome Samantha  may we call you Sam?
> 
> Natt I'm still waiting for the docs to ring! They said 8am and I can only wait another couple of mins before I've gotta go to work! Not impressed.

Omg! Doctor's are so unreliable these days! They shouldn't tell you things or give you certain times if they can't stick to them! Have you tried ringing them instead hun? xx


----------



## samanthax

you can call me sam if it makes helps? and a 02 thermometer? x


----------



## Excalibur

Sam - .02 Decimal Thermometer hun xx


----------



## samanthax

and may i ask what is that? sorry this is my first chart temping :D x


----------



## Excalibur

samanthax said:


> and may i ask what is that? sorry this is my first chart temping :D x

It's a thermometer that reads to .02 decimal places, like 36.50 etc, do you have a proper Basal Body Thermometer? xx


----------



## samanthax

Yeah i do.. but i don't have a 02... x


----------



## Excalibur

samanthax said:


> Yeah i do.. but i don't have a 02... x

I think it will be a .02 decimal place one if it's a proper BBT :) xx


----------



## samanthax

ahh! i did got it off ebay really cheap x


----------



## Pinky32

a BBT therm is one that will read 37.16 instead of 37.1 - thats what natt means by .02 decimals

its not major important but it can help at times

sam - you have white circles on your chart as your temping at different times - even if you go to college, set the alarm clock for the same time each morning, if your not going to college that day, just take your temp and roll over and go back to sleep

i found that the first month i took my temp they were all over the place and extremely eractic as i was excited each morning


----------



## samanthax

pink - thanks.. if i dont do this month.. next month i will xx


----------



## Pinky32

by taking your temps at different times, it can give a totally wrong reading

do you temp orally? this is fine, but some pple like me, sleep with window open and mouth open and i tend to fight with the divet just to reach the therm each morning so i temp vaginally which is more acurate


----------



## samanthax

I temp orally... i have mouth closed.. i don't move as much... x


----------



## samanthax

I have my temp thing underneith my pillow.. so its effortless to move to get it.. x


----------



## Pinky32

thats fine

just set your alarm on your mobile so that it wakes you enough but not fully at a set time each morning

youll notice a huge difference


----------



## Pinky32

samanthax said:


> I have my temp thing underneith my pillow.. so its effortless to move to get it.. x

thats a good idea - i ended up doing that when i temp'd orally


----------



## samanthax

Yeah plus i get it 20 mintues before i use it.. so iam semi asleep.. and then when iam awake then i use it.. i thought it could be more accurette x


----------



## Pinky32

it might be, that in the 20 mins is when you should be doing it as your times are all different

it takes time getting into a routine with it

and your doing it before moving around, talking, getting out of bed etc?


----------



## samanthax

yep, I don't move at all.. or talk.. xx


----------



## Pinky32

then your doing it all right, just got to sort out the times


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun for clarifying what I meant :) I couldn't explain it in any different ways lol. I took my temp half an hour earlier this morning as I had a bad nights sleep, woke up at 3am and then again at 6:30am, would that have affected my temps hun? x

Sam - My thermometer is under my pillow too :haha: x


----------



## Pinky32

natt - use the temp you took at 6.30

to get rid of the white circle - adjust it


----------



## samanthax

I thought you can't adjust it? x


----------



## Pinky32

yeah you can


----------



## samanthax

I here thats bad.. as it can be inccurate x


----------



## Pinky32

well its more inaccurate using a temp that could have been taken hours earlier/later than normal


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> natt - use the temp you took at 6.30
> 
> to get rid of the white circle - adjust it

The temp I entered was the one I took at 6:30am hun, I didn't take it again after that. Oh I just realised that I have 2 white circles? :wacko: 

Still no sign of a Positive OPK either! :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

dont worry about it natt - keep using the opk's until you get a faint line and then test twice a day until you get a positive

the more you panic about it, the more you can delay it


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> dont worry about it natt - keep using the opk's until you get a faint line and then test twice a day until you get a positive
> 
> the more you panic about it, the more you can delay it

I had faint second lines the other day hun then they went really light again. I have been testing twice daily aswell. I did some CB Digi's but they didn't smile at me. Yesterdays was a bit darker than Saturday's but still no smile? :wacko: You can view my tests here hun, if you go to page 34, that's where my OPK testing began for this cycle: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ed-onto-next-cycle-opk-testing-has-begun.html


----------



## Pinky32

by the looks of it, your body is trying to surge but hasnt done yet, keep testing but i wouldnt test twice until i see a much darker line (but thats just me)

you dont use FMU with LH tests as it takes time for the body to produce it during the day which is why they say the best time is between 2pm-8pm with no liquid 2-3 hours (min) beforehand

as its your nfirst month temping its hard to go by your temps, just bear in mind that not everyone gets a dip before ov so dont panic if it doesnt dip again


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> by the looks of it, your body is trying to surge but hasnt done yet, keep testing but i wouldnt test twice until i see a much darker line (but thats just me)
> 
> you dont use FMU with LH tests as it takes time for the body to produce it during the day which is why they say the best time is between 2pm-8pm with no liquid 2-3 hours (min) beforehand
> 
> as its your nfirst month temping its hard to go by your temps, just bear in mind that not everyone gets a dip before ov so dont panic if it doesnt dip again

The Digi had quite a nice line yesterday, I think I'll test later on with an IC seeing as I have no Digi's left and see what happens. Thank you for your help and advice hun. I was supposed to be testing on the 2nd April but it's going to have to be later than that now as Ovulation is later :wacko: 

I used FMU this morning as I had no luck througout the day, I'll test again later though and hope for the best x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning my lovly ladie's and welcome sam. :D

Pinky having your staple's out sound's really painful hun. You've gotta be a really strong women to take that pain. I havent even had one stick before and touch wood i dont end up having any but my mum had like a wire stick thing when she had a c-section with my little sister and brother, and she said that was really painful. Hope doc's goe's well on friday hun. x x x

Natt & sam, dont worry about white dot's im gonna post a link to a temp adjuster and it's been going really well for me as hun had started getting me up earlier and earlier. So temp's have been taken at like 6:30am and 7:30am instead of my normal time at around 9am. 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Laura will the nurse contact you on your mob or land line? And have you heard anything yet hun? Hope it's all great new's. x x x

Kt glad your doing ok hun, soz about your cramp's hope they go away soon. Im DPO5 today so im one day behind you yay lol. When is your AF due. x x x

Oh girlie's im in such a good mood today, still got backache but sod it, i dont want a long achy sad boring 2WW. :D:D:D I cant wait to see the end of this week. :D

x x x


----------



## Pinky32

ov date can change each month so dont worry that its a bit late this cycle


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Morning hun :hugs: 

Thank you for that link, I just entered my temp details and it's made my new temp 36.10, do I enter that or just leave it? :wacko: 

Glad you are feeling better today hun, sorry to hear about the backache though! Hope it doesn't cause you too much discomfort! :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> ov date can change each month so dont worry that its a bit late this cycle

Thank you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

morning jessy j - im with you on the backache hun - ive got it major today

i finally got crosshairs this morning yayyyyyyy


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yay for Crosshairs! :happydance: 

Do you know if I don't enter Positive OPK's on my chart, or EWCM, can it still pinpoint when Ovulations occurs? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

yes hun, ff looks at temps first, the cm and opk are extra data for ff to work with but its based on what your temps are doing


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun enter it all, as ff goe's by temp not anythink else. And enter your new temp and just add a note underneath saying when you took you first temp and what it was then just put adjusted next to it. :D:D:D x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Oh that's cool! Thank you hun :D xx

Jess - I have been entering it all hun, was just curious how it detected Ovulation hehe. I think I'm just going to leave my temp as it is as it's not much different :wacko: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt let me no when youve put you new temp in so i can take a look. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh ok it just take's away the white dot, but it's cool hun. Did you put in the egcm and opk+ x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Oh ok it just take's away the white dot, but it's cool hun. Did you put in the egcm and opk+ x x x

Do I need to get rid of the white dots hun? I don't have EWCM or a Positive OPK yet hun :( My CM is creamy and has been for a good few days now xxx


----------



## Pinky32

natt, ff looks for a change in your thermal temp - normally after ov your temp has to rise for 3 consec days for ff to give you solid crosshairs, if it "thinks" but isnt sure it will give you dotted crosshairs

it takes a few cycles to see a pattern in what your body does before/during ov so that you wont worry too much about using opks - i only used one this cycle to check as i dont live with OH and dont see him daily so i have to make sure i get the timing right - but i have an idea on the few days it could happen


----------



## Pinky32

creamy is a good sign of being fertile - dont worry about the chart hun otherwise you;ll get stressed and obsessed about it


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> natt, ff looks for a change in your thermal temp - normally after ov your temp has to rise for 3 consec days for ff to give you solid crosshairs, if it "thinks" but isnt sure it will give you dotted crosshairs
> 
> it takes a few cycles to see a pattern in what your body does before/during ov so that you wont worry too much about using opks - i only used one this cycle to check as i dont live with OH and dont see him daily so i have to make sure i get the timing right - but i have an idea on the few days it could happen

Oohh I see :thumbup: I guess I'll just have to pray for this to be my first and last time temping but if not then at least next time I should have more of an idea what's happening etc? Or the time after that..why is TTC so confusing at times? :haha:

That's good that you don't have to use as many OPK's as you know more or less when you body Ov's, hopefully that'll be me soon :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> creamy is a good sign of being fertile - dont worry about the chart hun otherwise you;ll get stressed and obsessed about it

I took Evening Primrose Oil to try to help with the EWCM, it made me produce more "creamy" CM than anything lol! Saying that, I used to get a lot of Creamy CM even when I wasn't taking that so, fingers crossed we caught those Eggy's! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## samanthax

I could join you ^^ both do temping together/ x


----------



## Pinky32

it took me from july/aug to jan to get my cyles sorted out as they were all over the place ranging from 16 day cycles to 53 days - angus castus worked a miracle on me and now im regular

ttc isnt confusing hun, its just alot to learn if you want to learn everything lol


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> creamy is a good sign of being fertile - dont worry about the chart hun otherwise you;ll get stressed and obsessed about it
> 
> I took Evening Primrose Oil to try to help with the EWCM, it made me produce more "creamy" CM than anything lol! Saying that, I used to get a lot of Creamy CM even when I wasn't taking that so, fingers crossed we caught those Eggy's!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

i didnt get my first ewcm until 1st jan cycle - before that it was just creamy (and not that often) and i managed to get preggy in dec so STOP WORRYING!


----------



## Excalibur

Sam - Sounds good to me hun! :D x

Pinky - Wow, that did take a while! I have always been more or less 28 days I think, never really tracked my cycles but they are every 4 weeks-ish etc, if that makes sense? Lol! :wacko: 

I'll stop worrying now, hehe :blush: Thank you for all your help and advice hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

28 days/4 weeks is "normal"

mine are 3 weeks but to my body thats normal lol

each person is different, each cycle is different, each persons temp is different


----------



## Excalibur

Eeekk, setting off to the Dentist in about an hour! :brat: :(


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> 28 days/4 weeks is "normal"
> 
> mine are 3 weeks but to my body thats normal lol
> 
> each person is different, each cycle is different, each persons temp is different

Very true hun. I used to think mine were every 3 weeks but I was counting from the last day of AF whereas you are supposed to count from the 1st day! :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

you'll be fine

i used to be terrified of the dentist but i had problems last year and my mouth swelled so i had to go - i was shaking and crying
then i had root canal and i can honestly say, i didnt feel a thing


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 28 days/4 weeks is "normal"
> 
> mine are 3 weeks but to my body thats normal lol
> 
> each person is different, each cycle is different, each persons temp is different
> 
> Very true hun. I used to think mine were every 3 weeks but I was counting from the last day of AF whereas you are supposed to count from the 1st day! :dohh:Click to expand...

my af is only 3 days so it doesnt make much difference to me :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Dentists just scare me, I'm the same with the Doctors though aswell, I think I have a slight phobia of them :wacko: I have a hole in one of my back teeth from where they removed a tooth that was growing on the inside of my other teeth, I think they will pull it out though as it's no good, I also have a little hole inbetween two of my front teeth, not my two front teeth though lol, I'm hoping they will fill that with white and not grey otherwise it will look disgusting when I talk/smile :o 

3 days? :o Mine vary really from like 4-5 days etc xx


----------



## Pinky32

you can ask them to knock you out so your asleep if you wanted - the worse bit is the injection but i now ask for the baby jel which numbs the area first so you dont feel it

plus if you dont have it done then you can get problems later on or infections so the work is more major

4-5 - see? everyones different - there is no right or wrong


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> you can ask them to knock you out so your asleep if you wanted - the worse bit is the injection but i now ask for the baby jel which numbs the area first so you dont feel it
> 
> plus if you dont have it done then you can get problems later on or infections so the work is more major
> 
> 4-5 - see? everyones different - there is no right or wrong

The Injection feels like a scratch doesn't it? :( I wouldn't want to be put to sleep as I would be groggy all day, I hate it when my mouth is numb and can't talk properly or eat!

I think my tooth has already rotted as it leaves a really nasty taste in my mouth and bleeds when I brush my teeth :blush: 

Yeah I see what you mean hun, everyone is different with their cycles etc :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

the injection itself doesnt hurt - its just the thought of it

ask for the baby gel first - really does help

yes you should get that seen to otherwise it could affect the other teeth or the jaw etc


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> the injection itself doesnt hurt - its just the thought of it
> 
> ask for the baby gel first - really does help
> 
> yes you should get that seen to otherwise it could affect the other teeth or the jaw etc

I must agree, the thought of the Injection doesn't sound very nice, I have had it done before though, a few times, it's horrible! :( 

I'm too shy to ask for anything lol, I just go with the flow :blush: 

I don't know wether they will do any treatment today or not as it's a new Dentist. Think it might just be a check up appointment.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Owwww fuck that, i hate neddle's and the injection in the mouth is painful. Iv got to go back to the dentist. long story but one of my back teeth is just pretty much dead. They drilled the whole inside of that tooth out when i was about 16/17 and i didnt have no jab gel or put to sleep. I just took the pain but im a wimp now lol. hehe
Im scared to go back as they wanna re drill it all out then re fill it, and my chance's of my tooth not dieing after that was silly. i would say maybe 10%. Then they would have to take it out. why not just do that first. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I think they will jsut take a look hun then book you back in for the work to be done. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I hate needles aswell but I just close my eyes haha, I was a nightmare when I had to have my bloods taken at the Hospital when I had the MC, the first time was fine but after that, my body didn't want to part with anymore blood :haha: 

Ouch! Bugger having that done with no pain relief!!!! :hugs: Yeah that's what I'm thinking aswell hun xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Well I'm going to log off now and get ready :( Speak to you all soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## MummyWant2be

hate hate needles - i do not envy u at all...

i'm officially on the 2week wait :coffee::coffee::coffee:

how are u ladies holding up?


----------



## Laura2806

Just to let you know docs said low progesterone :-(


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Just to let you know docs said low progesterone :-(

hunny that can be easily remedied

what they say about ovulating? im sure its n(and sarah will correct me if im wrong) its estrogen in the body that makes you ov


----------



## Pinky32

im just reading up on it now, the effects of low progesterone are:

low/no cm
irregular cycles
weight gain

clomid is the most common med to take and yes, it leads to bfp!


----------



## Pinky32

this is what ive just read

1. You could have actually not ovulated... as in, your ovaries would have produced follicles but none of them matured enough to burst and release the egg, which would keep your body from getting the signal for your progesterone to start going up.

2. You might have ovulated but have a progesterone deficiency... meaning that the ovaries might have produced the follicles, one or more matured enough to burst and release the egg or eggs, but your body didn't follow through with enough progesterone production to give a proper luteal phase.

I actually think that you're better off trying the Clomid, because both of those issues can likely be corrected with it. If your tube was blocked, you would still be ovulating and it shouldn't effect your progesterone level post-O, if actually did O. Your body wouldn't know that the egg couldn't get out of the tube and the sperm couldn't get in. It would only know that you released the egg and it was time for your progesterone to start rising regardless. They can do a test to see if your tubes are blocked, but its far more useful to see if you can conceive when it can be verified that you are ovulating.

If your problem is a progesterone deficiency and the Clomid doesn't correct it, it can be easily corrected with progesterone supplements post-O. Low progesterone is one of the known causes of chemical pregnancy and first tri miscarriage. At 10 weeks, the placenta begins making all of the necessary hormones for your baby... but until the 10 week mark, you have to make those hormones for it to remain viable. If you don't make the hormone, or enough of the hormone, then the embryo couldn't survive.

You can proceed however you like, but Clomid has worked wonders for people for many, many decades. Most who will conceive on Clomid do so in the first 3 cycles!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i cant wait for that day when i call you up and say "hey Aunty Sarah"

Im going to cry like a baby...cant wait!!


----------



## sarahuk

samanthax said:


> hey ladies may i join you?
> im samantha :waves: xx

Hey Samantha...welcome!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait for that day when i call you up and say "hey Aunty Sarah"
> 
> Im going to cry like a baby...cant wait!!Click to expand...

great converation thats going to be then with both of us crying our eyes out


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> by the looks of it, your body is trying to surge but hasnt done yet, keep testing but i wouldnt test twice until i see a much darker line (but thats just me)
> 
> you dont use FMU with LH tests as it takes time for the body to produce it during the day which is why they say the best time is between 2pm-8pm with no liquid 2-3 hours (min) beforehand
> 
> as its your nfirst month temping its hard to go by your temps, just bear in mind that not everyone gets a dip before ov so dont panic if it doesnt dip again
> 
> The Digi had quite a nice line yesterday, I think I'll test later on with an IC seeing as I have no Digi's left and see what happens. Thank you for your help and advice hun. I was supposed to be testing on the 2nd April but it's going to have to be later than that now as Ovulation is later :wacko:
> 
> I used FMU this morning as I had no luck througout the day, I'll test again later though and hope for the best xClick to expand...

The reason you test later is because LH is not the same as HCG. We have a buildup of HCG in our urine in the FMU because we have on average 8 hours of held urine with zero liquid intake...so more chance of getting the positive then.

With opks, youre trying to pick up LH. This isnt about being held in the urine overnight...as our body doesnt create LH in the same way that we whould HCH. Infact, we dont tend to produce it and release it till late morning, which is why they suggest 2pm for the first test, or SMU.


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok it just take's away the white dot, but it's cool hun. Did you put in the egcm and opk+ x x x
> 
> Do I need to get rid of the white dots hun? I don't have EWCM or a Positive OPK yet hun :( My CM is creamy and has been for a good few days now xxxClick to expand...

You will have better more consistent results if you take away the incosistent times, as these can actually stop FF adding crosshairs as it doesnt know for sure what your temp would have been.

So imo it would always be best to use what you consider to be the right temp. white circles are bad circles!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura,

The first thing you need to know is whether there is evidence of ovulation. How you are handled will depend on that.

It could just be that youve ovulated but dont produce enough progesterone. In that case, thts why youre getting fairly low temps post ov. they treat that with progesterone suppliments.

Pinky - Clomid isnt used for the issue of progesterone.

Clomid is used in cases where oculation is difficult and/or isnt occuring. It stimulates the ovary to produde multiple mature follicules, so basically tries to make the ovary release multiple eggs and thus give sperm more scope for fertilistion.

Progesterone is utilised by the body to prepare the uterus for the embryo and signals our body to not shed (af). So having a low progesterone means that she may be catching the egg but it cant implant.

It might be that she needs the pessaries post OV.


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Just to let you know docs said low progesterone :-(
> 
> hunny that can be easily remedied
> 
> what they say about ovulating? im sure its n(and sarah will correct me if im wrong) its estrogen in the body that makes you ovClick to expand...




Pinky32 said:


> im just reading up on it now, the effects of low progesterone are:
> 
> low/no cm
> irregular cycles
> weight gain
> 
> clomid is the most common med to take and yes, it leads to bfp!




Pinky32 said:


> this is what ive just read
> 
> 1. You could have actually not ovulated... as in, your ovaries would have produced follicles but none of them matured enough to burst and release the egg, which would keep your body from getting the signal for your progesterone to start going up.
> 
> 2. You might have ovulated but have a progesterone deficiency... meaning that the ovaries might have produced the follicles, one or more matured enough to burst and release the egg or eggs, but your body didn't follow through with enough progesterone production to give a proper luteal phase.
> 
> I actually think that you're better off trying the Clomid, because both of those issues can likely be corrected with it. If your tube was blocked, you would still be ovulating and it shouldn't effect your progesterone level post-O, if actually did O. Your body wouldn't know that the egg couldn't get out of the tube and the sperm couldn't get in. It would only know that you released the egg and it was time for your progesterone to start rising regardless. They can do a test to see if your tubes are blocked, but its far more useful to see if you can conceive when it can be verified that you are ovulating.
> 
> If your problem is a progesterone deficiency and the Clomid doesn't correct it, it can be easily corrected with progesterone supplements post-O. Low progesterone is one of the known causes of chemical pregnancy and first tri miscarriage. At 10 weeks, the placenta begins making all of the necessary hormones for your baby... but until the 10 week mark, you have to make those hormones for it to remain viable. If you don't make the hormone, or enough of the hormone, then the embryo couldn't survive.
> 
> You can proceed however you like, but Clomid has worked wonders for people for many, many decades. Most who will conceive on Clomid do so in the first 3 cycles!

Thanks for all that pinky :thumbup: do you think testing would be a waste of money then? No AF cramps at all today and I can't get in docs into a week wed, the same day oh had got an apt to sort out his test. 

The first tri miscarriage bit scares me though :nope:


----------



## Laura2806

Gettin a bit worried now, I don't want lots of problems :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Laura,

I wouldnt test. The reason low progesterone has a mc rate is because the embryo doesnt implant. The body is signalled to have af because theres no hcg created at the progesterone drops after its surge as it cant maintain the level. 

The thing is...you need to know if youre ovulating or not. IMO that needs to be the first port of call. did the doc say whether they think youve ovulated or not?

IMO, they would be best off having you see a FS. That way they can give you ovarian ultrasounds to see what the follicles (maturing eggs) are doing during the first few weeks of your cycle. Its possible to watch for the egg sacs getting to a good size and then giving you a trigger shot to make you ovulate.

At that point, your progesterone can be handled via the suppositries.

The key point is you dont know if your low progesterone is down to 1) you have low progesterone generally, or 2) your progesterone is low because you havent actually ovulated.

If I were you id be asking the doc what the next action is...because you still arent sure if youve ovulated or not.

They wont give you clomid to treat low progesterone btw. But they may you clomid to force you to ovulate. If your a sufferer or low progesterone you will then get that along side the clomid. But at this point you need to find out if this is two seperate issues or one issue (that the levels are low because you didnt actually ovulate).


----------



## Laura2806

This scares the shit out of me. 

I had low prog before but it came back up. I really wanna see the doc now. Don't want to wait but I haven't got a choice.


----------



## Laura2806

I'm petrified


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I'll do a test later in the day when I have had a good hold. I just tried changing my temp from 36.02 to 36.11 but the white circle is still there? I don't know what to change the other white circle to though as that was taken on time? :wacko: 

Awww thank you for adding me to your Signature :hugs:! xxx

Laura - Sending you big :hugs: hun, we are all here for you xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Natt you need to change the time that you took the test back to your normal test time, thats why its still there :)

Laura - DONT worry. Nothing to be worried about. It sounds like they may have picked up what the issue is and its easily rectified!

Its a bit of a waiting game for you now but you will be fine chick. It could just be that your prog is down again, which can be easily sorted out. Dont fret. This has all been a big leap forward in ttc.

This time last week you didnt know what was going on. Its good that they have a better understanding because they can get it sorted out and youll get your bfp. You could have continued on for a long time like this with no idea if there was an issue or not

:hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun :D I managed to get rid of today's white circle but the other one is the normal time but it's still there :o xx


----------



## Laura2806

Feels like a leap backwards, I feel even further away from that BFP than ever, this morning I thought I was in with a chance. Now I have nothing


----------



## sarahuk

I know it feels like that now. 

But...if you consider that every month you could have continued on and on and had the deflation from more bfns and more afs showing up and gone for another year without answers.

Its never easy when you find out something is going on. But, this is what is going to bring you your baby and that excitement of that bfp. You are definitely on the right track. Without finding out this stuff and getting it sorted out/managed...you might have struggled for a long time without knowing. Even worse when you will probably fall preggo so darn fast once they get things the way they are meant too.

Chemical imblances could be all thats going on with you chick. Bit like me and my thyroid can be. 

I know it feels like a slap in the face, and sometimes ignorance is bliss. But you dont want to end up like me chick. Ive gone so long before being told I could have these tests and ive got 21 cycles invested. You have a good chace now of getting it sorted and being pregnant really soon. 

Think about the end result! x


----------



## sarahuk

Did they tell you what the progesterone level was at?


----------



## Laura2806

No just said its mch the same as last time and I know that was only trace amounts while I was on the pill but normal just 3 months later. I've had my ovaries scanned and they were fine. I don't wan to have to treatment to be able to have a baby, this should be so easy, letting your body do what's natural. I don't think this will be a quick thing even once they've sorted it out. I think it'll still take a long time. I just wanna curl up and cry let alone spend next weekend with my pregnant SIL! I want to go to the doctors now so I atleast know what her POA is. 

Sorry if I seem to be over reacting I'm just petrified this will lead to something else. Maybe that's just the way I am tho


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Laura,
> 
> I wouldnt test. The reason low progesterone has a mc rate is because the embryo doesnt implant. The body is signalled to have af because theres no hcg created at the progesterone drops after its surge as it cant maintain the level.
> 
> The thing is...you need to know if youre ovulating or not. IMO that needs to be the first port of call. did the doc say whether they think youve ovulated or not?
> 
> IMO, they would be best off having you see a FS. That way they can give you ovarian ultrasounds to see what the follicles (maturing eggs) are doing during the first few weeks of your cycle. Its possible to watch for the egg sacs getting to a good size and then giving you a trigger shot to make you ovulate.
> 
> At that point, your progesterone can be handled via the suppositries.
> 
> The key point is you dont know if your low progesterone is down to 1) you have low progesterone generally, or 2) your progesterone is low because you havent actually ovulated.
> 
> If I were you id be asking the doc what the next action is...because you still arent sure if youve ovulated or not.
> 
> They wont give you clomid to treat low progesterone btw. But they may you clomid to force you to ovulate. If your a sufferer or low progesterone you will then get that along side the clomid. But at this point you need to find out if this is two seperate issues or one issue (that the levels are low because you didnt actually ovulate).

i didnt mention clomid, the blur that i copied n pasted did - im not 100% sure that laura ov's so i would talk to doc



Laura2806 said:


> I'm petrified




Laura2806 said:


> Feels like a leap backwards, I feel even further away from that BFP than ever, this morning I thought I was in with a chance. Now I have nothing

I understand you scared but isnt it better to know now than later - the chances are its something easy to remedy

you say you dont want tests etc and a "natural" baby but you then said that youve already had a scan in the past and your temping and using OPK's so what difference does it make if you have to take a little pill or something to help your hormones out

i think after the shock is over, you will think more clearly and see that in a way (dont take this next bit the wrong way), its good to know! Unless you have no ovaries or no womb, there is something they can do and normally its just a little pill - you take folic acid, why not something else

Part of me would have liked them to tell me in dec when i had bloods and a scan that something was wrong as it would explain things


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww laura hun, sorry to hear that hun. But like the girl's said there are way's around that. Are you gonna ask the doc about clomid? x x x

Sarah thank's for adding me to you bump buddie's :D x x x

Well my journal got removed from BnB. :( but At least i had a chance to get it out in the open and now i feel a lot better after you lovly ladie's gave me the greatest advice ever. :D:D:D

Iv have got banging headache and my chin feel's numb lol. Im starting to get bored of my 2WW already lol. I cant wait to see doc on wednesday, hope he will start giving me test's sooner rather then later. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

oooh did they say why it was removed?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep because the word abortion was in it and they pretty much said it's not acceptable as there are women who are TTC or pregnant that use this site, Which i do think is a little silly as you can mention having a loss/s on here. Dont get me wrong i dont mean that in a horrible way. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

oh and natt i wouldnt worry to much about the first white dot cause my first chart was up the wall lol i had load's of white dot's and didnt even know what they ment untill i was a 3rd of my way though my chart hehe. Just adjust it from now on when you temp to earlier or a little late. Copy and paste that site to your note pad and save it. 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

:D


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Sorry your Journal got removed hun, as you said though, at least you got the opportunity to let go of your feelings and it's made you feel better, that's the main thing! :D 

Thank you so much for the link hun, saved! :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun and your welcome. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun and your welcome. x x x

You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I know it's probably shock but before they were testing for a tumour and I wasn't TTC. It's just not the way it should be. If I could see the docs today I'd feel better. I always look at worst case scenario. But at the end of the day I never though there was anything wrong with me as everything was fine. And now this. As much as anything I won't be able to have time off work for tests if I need any.

Guess I'm just in shock atm


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning my lovly ladie's and welcome sam. :D
> 
> Pinky having your staple's out sound's really painful hun. You've gotta be a really strong women to take that pain. I havent even had one stick before and touch wood i dont end up having any but my mum had like a wire stick thing when she had a c-section with my little sister and brother, and she said that was really painful. Hope doc's goe's well on friday hun. x x x
> 
> Natt & sam, dont worry about white dot's im gonna post a link to a temp adjuster and it's been going really well for me as hun had started getting me up earlier and earlier. So temp's have been taken at like 6:30am and 7:30am instead of my normal time at around 9am.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> Laura will the nurse contact you on your mob or land line? And have you heard anything yet hun? Hope it's all great new's. x x x
> 
> Kt glad your doing ok hun, soz about your cramp's hope they go away soon. Im DPO5 today so im one day behind you yay lol. When is your AF due. x x x
> 
> Oh girlie's im in such a good mood today, still got backache but sod it, i dont want a long achy sad boring 2WW. :D:D:D I cant wait to see the end of this week. :D
> 
> x x x

Hi jessica, my af is due 27th not too long :o) u ad any different symptoms this month yet?


----------



## kt1988

Laura im sorry to hear about the results hun. Its not a big problem though is it? The annoying this is i guess u have been trying for 9 months already and you couldve been taking supplements to help progesterone then.

Sarah, how are you hun? i dont get to come on here enough to talk properly to you all, hows ur 'no tracking' approach going?


----------



## Laura2806

That's what I'm annoyed about too, if they would have done something in December I wouldn't be in this position now


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I know it's probably shock but before they were testing for a tumour and I wasn't TTC. It's just not the way it should be. If I could see the docs today I'd feel better. I always look at worst case scenario. But at the end of the day I never though there was anything wrong with me as everything was fine. And now this. As much as anything I won't be able to have time off work for tests if I need any.
> 
> Guess I'm just in shock atm

thees nothing "wrong with you" - you just need a little assistance thats all - but isnt it better to find out now rather than another 6 months down the line

as far as work is concerned, you can get early morning or late appointments - worry about that when the time comes - it could just be that your doc will give you a little pill to help sort things out

it seems to be quite common to have low progesterone

low has gotta be better than none - at least your body is trying to produce it - thats a good sign


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> That's what I'm annoyed about too, if they would have done something in December I wouldn't be in this position now

its only 3 months down the line

you have to think of the future - not the past


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> That's what I'm annoyed about too, if they would have done something in December I wouldn't be in this position now

I understand that completely, I would feel the same hun. Do u now know that other than that u and ur oh are fertile?


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I'm annoyed about too, if they would have done something in December I wouldn't be in this position now
> 
> its only 3 months down the line
> 
> you have to think of the future - not the pastClick to expand...

I agree pinky, ur right there! 
It may mean taking some meds n getting bk on track.


----------



## Pinky32

taking meds is nothing


----------



## Laura2806

I'm getting used to it.


----------



## sarahuk

OK, thats all of you in my siggy now :)

KT - its going GREAT! I feel so much better for it.

Laura - I think youre just highly emotional atm from the news. But like Pinky says, once the upset lifts youll see this from a better position.

You are upset because youw ant a baby badly. As someone that wants a baby badly, we as women will do whatever it takes to achieve it. If that means having scans, or popping pills, then thats what we do...cos it gives us baby!

Theres no real natural anymore when it comes to ttc. Back in the days women just had sex. Now we track, we take strange named chinese stuff, we take complex, use preseed etc etc...whats natural about that?

Its more natural these days for women to have kinks that need ironing out. You are young..you dont have anything that cant be sorted out.

Its just a hormone Laura. Without my thyroid meds I wouldnt be able to TTC. Youll get something to sort out yours too. :hugs:


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> OK, thats all of you in my siggy now :)
> 
> KT - its going GREAT! I feel so much better for it.
> 
> Laura - I think youre just highly emotional atm from the news. But like Pinky says, once the upset lifts youll see this from a better position.
> 
> You are upset because youw ant a baby badly. As someone that wants a baby badly, we as women will do whatever it takes to achieve it. If that means having scans, or popping pills, then thats what we do...cos it gives us baby!
> 
> Theres no real natural anymore when it comes to ttc. Back in the days women just had sex. Now we track, we take strange named chinese stuff, we take complex, use preseed etc etc...whats natural about that?
> 
> Its more natural these days for women to have kinks that need ironing out. You are young..you dont have anything that cant be sorted out.
> 
> Its just a hormone Laura. Without my thyroid meds I wouldnt be able to TTC. Youll get something to sort out yours too. :hugs:

Thats great Sarah, do you track anything at all? Your comments above are so right hun, you really do know your stuff fair play!


----------



## sarahuk

Im not tracking a thing sweetie! It was strange...I was so obsessive about it all and then I just woke up and said no more. Last cycle was great for me. I even bounced back from AF much faster than I normally do! 

I am having CD21 bloodwork this cycle though. I guess that helps too :) But just going with the flow and hopefully anything that needs sorting out will get picked up and dealt with. Tracking didnt bring me baby...hope this does!

Hows things with you my dear? x


----------



## Pinky32

i read someone saying they want to conveive naturally and then listed temping, opks, preseed, mooncup, vits,pre nat, b6, angus castus and a few others :rofl:


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> Im not tracking a thing sweetie! It was strange...I was so obsessive about it all and then I just woke up and said no more. Last cycle was great for me. I even bounced back from AF much faster than I normally do!
> 
> I am having CD21 bloodwork this cycle though. I guess that helps too :) But just going with the flow and hopefully anything that needs sorting out will get picked up and dealt with. Tracking didnt bring me baby...hope this does!
> 
> Hows things with you my dear? x

Thats such a great attitude to take hun, its so hard to know whats best init, however im quite happy at the moment im not getting stressed about anything. Im very pleased that ive ovulated both cycles since temping. I just hope that me and OH will get our little bundle of joy soon. I think i could deal with the whole situation better if i knew me and OH were def fertile and had no reason not to fall pregnant!!


----------



## Laura2806

What's upset me is I started the day hoping to finish it with a BFP now I'm being told that's not even on the cards and I'm probably gonna need some help to get there. 

I'm glad of all of the advise I've had but it doesn't take away from the fact there is something that needs to be done and that's what I'm trying to get at. You all probably think I'm being an immature little hilt but at the end of the day I had test before and they were all fine after 3month of coming off BCP and now this it's a shock to the system. I don't mean that to sound harsh at all cause you ladies know how much you mean to me. I just need time to get used to it before I can grasp that it could Kat be a pill I have to take. I hate hate hate that I ever went back on BCP


----------



## Laura2806

I'm not saying I want to do it naturally I just didn't expect to have to take anything


----------



## sarahuk

I dont think youre being immature or anything...I think youre a woman who just heard something that she was hoping against and its upsetting.

And ofc we are here for you to say whatever you need too, to rant, to cry, to scream...we all care about you and want to be there for you.

I dont think any of us expect that when we started to ttc it was going to take long or that we might need some help along the way. I know I didnt...i expected to be up the duff in a couple of months!

One thing to consider is that what is going on might be in no way related to your reproductive system. Its quite possible that you have thyroid issues just like me...and that it could be having a knock on effect at messing with your cycles. If thats the case...then as soon as you take that first pill problem is remedied!

This cycle has been a long and stressful one. I feel for you, I really do. But I have strong faith that once this one is out the way, youre going to see improvements on the next one. Shortening your cycles will also make you feel better Im sure.


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> I'm not saying I want to do it naturally I just didn't expect to have to take anything

I can see wot ur saying huni, its strange for ur body to have bn fine 3 months afta bc and now has low progesterone thats very frustrating!!


----------



## sarahuk

I know youve mentioned before that you had pituary issues..I wouldnt be surprised you know if this was simply down to un-medicated hormone issues. Perhaps they will do some hormone and thyroid level checking.


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to do it naturally I just didn't expect to have to take anything
> 
> I can see wot ur saying huni, its strange for ur body to have bn fine 3 months afta bc and now has low progesterone thats very frustrating!!Click to expand...

the hormone part of bc stays in the body for a long time so it could just be the last tests were done when it was still in body


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not saying I want to do it naturally I just didn't expect to have to take anything
> 
> I can see wot ur saying huni, its strange for ur body to have bn fine 3 months afta bc and now has low progesterone thats very frustrating!!Click to expand...
> 
> the hormone part of bc stays in the body for a long time so it could just be the last tests were done when it was still in bodyClick to expand...

That does make sense, its a very complicated thing ttc. I never ever thought it would b this hard!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura did the doc mention anything about Prolactin levels?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Kt - How long are your cycle's then (32day cycle) ??? Im due on the 1st of april due to leap year. As last AF was on the 2nd of march. My cycle lenght range's from 27-32 day's. To be truthful hun, I aint been symptom spotting this cycle, only put in my chart the ovbious thing's like my tender breast's and headache and bachache but i get them every month. So i know there not in my head lol. But then again saying that i have been gassy and constipated for the last 4 day's which constipation is different for me as im never constipated and im alot more gassy then normal, But It's most likely to just be due to all the body chance's due to ov. The only thing i have done different this cycle is taking folic acid. Have you done anythink different or had any different symptom's this cycle hun?. x x x

Laura hunnie pie, I feel so sad for you hun, but the girl's are all right. There way's around this. I do hope if they do any more test's that they come back all normal and all you need is some clomid. x x x

Sarah i think i might have said this before but thank's for adding me to your bump buddie's list. x x x :D

Pinky, How's your arm getting on hun can you move it around now. I aint asked you for a while now. hope it feel's alot better. x x x

Natt can you post a pick of the headband you made if you have still got it, i would love to see it. :D x x x

I can not wait untill tomorrow ladie's, IV got so much washine it is unreal. I got fed up with hand washing everythink already. lol .
Got my perfume today. Still waiting for my antique jew box, and my personalized tea cup. 

Awww girlie's why cant we all live close together so we could all meet up for a lovly ladie's lunch, and have a good old chat. That would have been lovly hay girl's. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Girlie's im really scared, A few month's ago i found a lump im my boob and went to the doc's she told me it wasnt a lump it was my rib then i couldnt find the lump. Iv just felt a lump in my boob again. It's defo not my rib's. There a lump. Im shitting a brick now and dunno what to do??? any advice. x


----------



## Laura2806

All I got was 'the results are pretty much the same as before, low progesterone and dr stringer wants you to keep your appointment with her on the 28th' cause they rung 15mins later than they said I was literally gettin in the car to go to work. 

Of we were going to gateshead later on Friday then I'd get an apt Friday but we leave at 9:30 so won't be time, I could have done with seeing the doc before the wedding tho do I can relax and enjoy it. I might try for an apt on Monday as I've got the day off work. 

My bloods last time... 
Whilst ON bc - hormones Only trace levels
3 months of being off bc - doc told me I could conceive (didn't want to at this point as i was single!) but prolactin was raised so had baseline bloods, ultra sound and internal scan to check ovaries. All fine so discharged. 
6 months later - with Simon and back on bc to make things easier. 
7months later decided to TTC as of July navies of my uncles wedding in Venice. 
And now 10 months later and 9months off bc low progesterone.


----------



## Laura2806

Jess go to the docs and see a diff doc hunni, could be due to your hormones I'm guessing xx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah thats true..hormones around ovulation time and in the tww can make your breasts more knotty and normal than usual.

Also, its most likely what they call a mouse. Its a fatty deposit, if it moves around when you feel it, then its probably this.

Get an apointment to see a doc chick. That way they can have a feel and let you know its all good. 

Yeah Laura...try and get that earlier apointment if yo can. You dont want to be sitting with all these thoughts in your head, its going to totally stress you out.

It could be that your body doesnt regulate hormones very well. Im betting youve got some sort of imbalance in your pituary/thyroid. In which case its soooo easily resolved.


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao my periods at 14 lasted 6weeks! This is why I wanted them to check me out sooner. Bloody male doctors lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sorry I haven't been very talkative tonight hun. I didn't really know what to say as I don't know much about Meds and things to possible take to help with TTC. I didn't want to say something wrong or something that I wasn't sure about and end up upsetting someone..if you know what I mean? :blush:

Laura - Sending you big :hugs: xxx

Jess - Of course you can see it, I need to learn how to make some little flowers to sew onto them, make them a bit more lifelike. Ignore my big ball of wool "Model" :haha: xxx

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120319_201328.jpg


----------



## samanthax

That is so cute! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Bless ya natt :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Great job Natt! Uve done so well!

Laura...docs are a waste of space sometimes!!!

You know what though? Im proud of you. Its not easy to hear news that you werent hoping for...but youre a strong lady and youll be getting your bfp in no time im sure :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Sam - Thank you hun :hugs: xx

Laura - :hugs: xx

Sarah - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww natt that's really lovly hun. You should go to a wall shop and get some little rose's or bow's and sew them on. That's what i put on honey's hat and her doll's pram. BnB wont let me put pic's on here because of a token missing. If you send me your email address i can sent the pic';s to ya. x x x

Thank's girl's for advice. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww natt that's really lovly hun. You should go to a wall shop and get some little rose's or bow's and sew them on. That's what i put on honey's hat and her doll's pram. BnB wont let me put pic's on here because of a token missing. If you send me your email address i can sent the pic';s to ya. x x x
> 
> Thank's girl's for advice. x x x

Thank you so much hun :hugs: I have found a lovely little shop in the Market that sells loads of things like that, they are dirt cheap aswell, I might pick some up next time we are in town. :D Aww bless, I'll send you my E-mail hun, I would love to see them! xxx


----------



## kt1988

Jess-Yeh cycle days have varied since ttc 28-33. FF has put 31 days as average. :o) I havent really had any unusual symptoms really... I am also constipated this momth i think thats why i have such uncomfortable tummy aches in the evenings. Im having the usual headaches, always thirsty etc etc. Also about the lump, you should go see another doctor however what the girls have posted does make a lot of sense. My boobs are small but lumpy areound this time of the cycle.... Hormones, who needs them......

Laura- You def need to see the doc asap as i think you need somebody to discuss exactly where you are with your results and what you need to do to help. Its silly really them giving you the results then making an appointment to discuss it the doctor should have given you the results then discussed what it actually means. Like Sarah said though you have dealt with this really well and you are a strong lady!

Natt- That crochet headband is really cute!!


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Girlie's im really scared, A few month's ago i found a lump im my boob and went to the doc's she told me it wasnt a lump it was my rib then i couldnt find the lump. Iv just felt a lump in my boob again. It's defo not my rib's. There a lump. Im shitting a brick now and dunno what to do??? any advice. x

Jess when i was about 15 my doc found 8 lumps in my bobs - 4 either side. Since having them checked out and poked and prodded they merged into one large lump either side so every year my doc has a poke and a grope to make sure their ok - its very common to have "mice"

Get your doc to check them out but dont panic about them




Laura2806 said:


> Lmao my periods at 14 lasted 6weeks! This is why I wanted them to check me out sooner. Bloody male doctors lol

Its common when we;re young to have longgggg cycles - the reason i first went on bcp at 14 was because i was on af for 3-4 weeks then off for a week before af came again


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's girl's make's me feel a little better. The lump doe's move around but only but about a cm. It's quite little. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky I was exactly the same hun. 

Thanks Sarah but since we started TTC I've realised in far from strong. 

Been getting AF type cramps since my last post fingers are sooooo tightly crossed that she comes soon! My friends in the same boat but she's not TTC, had her coil removed and 16 days late, she has got 2 children so knows when she's preggers, has tested just incase too, so is just waiting for AF to hit so she can get some contraception and have sex again! Lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Woooow one of my long distance friend's is selling her clearblue fertility monitor for £10.00 with 20 test sticks as she is now 6 month's pregnant. Iv just emailed her and im hoping she could send it down to me and i'll pay her for it ofcourse. :D finger's crossed


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Wow that's amazing! So cheap aswell! Fingers crossed that you get it hun xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun, But to be truthful i dont think im gonna be able to get it. Im really gutted aswell. x x x

Im in a good mood this morning but feeling really crappy lol. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww, I hope you do manage to get it! Sorry to hear you are feeling crappy this morning. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. Im in a great mood though lol. :D

Did you get my pic's. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun, I think somethink like that would look lovly on that head band. :D

Sorry for replying on her, it's just easier. :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Yeah I got them hun. Thank you :D You're welcome and it's ok, I agree, it's much easier :haha: 

That's the kind of things they have in the Market, they have a lot of things like that and they are only cheap! :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

There was a loud banging on my door this morning, the postman delivered a box to me

Oooooh whats this i thought, as i hadnt ordered anything

I opened it to see this lovely mug with a note saying "I might not be able to come have tea with you, but now you can have tea from a cup sent with love fron me, and hopefully it reminds you that you are important and appreciated. Love you xx

Sarah! I absolutely lovely it! Thank you thank you thank you thank you xxxx:kiss:

:coffee:

I cant wait to get you a mug saying "Aunty Sarah" on it!
 



Attached Files:







mug.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Omg that's so lovely of Sarah to send you a Mug! I love from me to you bears aswell, I'm so Jealous :winkwink: :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> There was a loud banging on my door this morning, the postman delivered a box to me
> 
> Oooooh whats this i thought, as i hadnt ordered anything
> 
> I opened it to see this lovely mug with a note saying "I might not be able to come have tea with you, but now you can have tea from a cup sent with love fron me, and hopefully it reminds you that you are important and appreciated. Love you xx
> 
> Sarah! I absolutely lovely it! Thank you thank you thank you thank you xxxx:kiss:
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to get you a mug saying "Aunty Sarah" on it!


Awwww :D Im glad you like it!! Youve had a rotten time of things lately with stress and so I wanted to remind you that youre wonderful and I love you loads :hugs: I hope it cheered up your day! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww isn't she a star  x


----------



## Excalibur

What do you ladies think of these? Taken at 1:00pm today :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120320_131808.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20120320_131822.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20120320_132111.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> There was a loud banging on my door this morning, the postman delivered a box to me
> 
> Oooooh whats this i thought, as i hadnt ordered anything
> 
> I opened it to see this lovely mug with a note saying "I might not be able to come have tea with you, but now you can have tea from a cup sent with love fron me, and hopefully it reminds you that you are important and appreciated. Love you xx
> 
> Sarah! I absolutely lovely it! Thank you thank you thank you thank you xxxx:kiss:
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to get you a mug saying "Aunty Sarah" on it!
> 
> 
> Awwww :D Im glad you like it!! Youve had a rotten time of things lately with stress and so I wanted to remind you that youre wonderful and I love you loads :hugs: I hope it cheered up your day! xxxClick to expand...

it cheered up my week!!!!!!
im drinking form it now :coffee:



Excalibur said:


> What do you ladies think of these? Taken at 1:00pm today :wacko:

negative hunnybun - leave it for today and do another one tomoz


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Ok thank you hun :D I don't know what's going on and it's getting me frustrated! :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

the more you stress the worse it will be

your heading to a nice dip in a day or so


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> the more you stress the worse it will be
> 
> your heading to a nice dip in a day or so

I'm trying not to stress about it hun. Just worried that I might not O but I think my Cycle is just messed up :wacko: 

Really? Do you think so? :D


----------



## Pinky32

yes, its not always guaranteed but a little dip is a good sign

before temping you wouldnt have thought anything of it, but now your temping your noticing the days go by - each cycle ov can be on a different daynso its nothing to worry about

also once in a while, we all get flooky cycles where ov will be late for no reason - it just is


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> yes, its not always guaranteed but a little dip is a good sign
> 
> before temping you wouldnt have thought anything of it, but now your temping your noticing the days go by - each cycle ov can be on a different daynso its nothing to worry about
> 
> also once in a while, we all get flooky cycles where ov will be late for no reason - it just is

I was just going off what day I Ov'd last cycle hun, well, what days I got my Positive OPK's anyway, I might not be able to get a Positive with IC's, that is what they looked like last time, I did a Digi and it was positive, even though the IC's wasn't :wacko: Shame I don't have any Digi's left and can't really afford any at the moment! ::(


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> There was a loud banging on my door this morning, the postman delivered a box to me
> 
> Oooooh whats this i thought, as i hadnt ordered anything
> 
> I opened it to see this lovely mug with a note saying "I might not be able to come have tea with you, but now you can have tea from a cup sent with love fron me, and hopefully it reminds you that you are important and appreciated. Love you xx
> 
> Sarah! I absolutely lovely it! Thank you thank you thank you thank you xxxx:kiss:
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to get you a mug saying "Aunty Sarah" on it!
> 
> 
> Awwww :D Im glad you like it!! Youve had a rotten time of things lately with stress and so I wanted to remind you that youre wonderful and I love you loads :hugs: I hope it cheered up your day! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> it cheered up my week!!!!!!
> im drinking form it now :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of these? Taken at 1:00pm today :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> negative hunnybun - leave it for today and do another one tomozClick to expand...

Yay!!!! :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt I can see a line for sure, maybe ov will come in the next couple day's, Like char said just test again in 2 day's. Good luck for ov and i hope it doe's come soon.

Well my washine machine is fixed yay lol. Went to get honey's weight done today and they told me that it changed to wednesday's now lol. so i took her in the park for a while, lovly day out there. I cant wait for doc's tomorrow. Finger's crossed my GP agree's with me and let's the test's start rolling. :D

x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Natt - I dont get positives on opks either...but, I do get a clear thermal shift on FF which is confirming OV. Im sure youll get that too!

Your opks are defiinitely progressing. It might be that this is the darkest youll get on an IC, but then on the other hand, last cycle might have been different. This is were youll need a few months of tracking to really know what your body does.

We are looking for your temps to rise. Keep taking the opks and keep :sex: just incase...we will know whats going on soon! x


----------



## sarahuk

Id be testing twice a day possibly if youre around your usual OV length. Pinks is the opk queen around here though...follow her advicve!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah that really lovly of you to get char that cup :D

Char it's a lovly cup hun. :D

Got my antique personalized box today it's really lovly. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

natt - there is a line there but not positive yet - i didnt get my first pis until jan cycle

but me n sarah are watching your chart so when we see it, we;ll tell you

last cycle might have ov; slightly early - either way, dont worry

jess - yes i was so pleased with my mug - makes me think of sarah every time i drink fromn it lol

awwww thats lovely - was that from honey?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol It's a lovly thought. 

Na my antique box was from my OH, And honey got me a i love mummy cup with a personalized message on the back and a lovly perfume, the one iv wanted for a while now lol. I took some pic's will try to post them later as im just going to do dinner. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun, I hope so! :) Glad to hear you have got your washing machine fixed hun. Good luck at the Doctor's tomorrow :hugs: xxx

Sarah - I think I'm going to be one who doesn't get Positive's on OPK's aswell, I only got a Positive on a Digi, won't buy anymore OPK's after these and just hopefully go off my temps (If there is a next cycle) :winkwink: We are still BD'ing and I'll do another OPK tomorrow as Pinky said. Thank you hun :D xxx

Pinky - Aww thank you very much hun, you ladies are great and very helpful! :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome natt and thank's hun. I hope my app goe's well. x x x

I had a nose bleed a little while ago is that a bad sign as iv never had a nose bleed in my whole life???


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun :hugs: Please keep us updated how it goes? 

Sorry to hear you had a nosebleed, I'm not sure wether that's a bad sign or not, maybe the other ladies can help you out on that one? :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Well ladies still gettin cramps but no sign of AF :-( this really sucks! 

On the other hand....... My big brother gets married in 4 sleeps!!!!! Eeeeek excited much :happydance: 

Natt don't worry you will ov  

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - When was AF due hun? Sorry to hear you are in limboland! :hugs:

Ooo I bet you can't wait for your Brother's wedding! :happydance: 

Thank you hun, I hope so! :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

End of feb, now on cd59! After my temp rise I was expecting AF yesterday xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's natt hun. :D x x x

I do hope someone can give me some advice on the nose bleed. :S

Oooo wooow i bet you cant wait till your borhter's wedding, Have you got a dress or outfit yet??? If so i bet it's stunning. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Wow!! Have you took a HPT? :o xx 

Jess - You're welcome hun :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I'm bridesmaid got a lovely navy blue dress  

Yh I've done 4! Not since oving but we (sarah, pinky and i) don't think it's poss that I could be preg so not much point in testing only to see a bfn xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I'm sure you'll look lovely as Bridesmaid :)

Sorry hun, I didn't realise :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks, it's ok chick I'm getting used to this no AF lark! Lol goin docs on Monday hopefully so will be able to get somethin sorted soon xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're more than welcome hun. Aww bless hun. I hope all goes well at the Doctor's hun, I'm sure it will do :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

jess - its just a nose bleed hun, we all have them once in a blue moon - its not a sign of anything

laura - your 15dpo, why not try a test. If its neg do you want me to send you the angus castus?


----------



## Laura2806

I've only got a digi, probs won't be able to get a FRER until Monday, having eyebrows shaped and lash inserts tomorrow, nails thurs and then upto Newcastle fri. Might just use the digi I guess cause wouldn't want to be drinking if I am preg, saying that I've got a glass of wine on the go! Lol Yes please hunni if you don't mind xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Good luck hun! Sending you lot's of :dust: :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

at 15 dpo any test should work

try it, a frer is too expensive to use - if its neg, pm me your address

hold your pee for a few hours with no liquid - inc the wine lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura the dress sound amazing hun, im sure you will love beautiful. Hope doc's goe's well on monday hun. Have fun getting your brow's, lashe's and nail's done hun. It might take your mind of thing's and get you though this week. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Hmmm lol I might test tomorrow morning still got half a glass and at the in laws so I'll have to drink it lol


----------



## sarahuk

I would wait for the morning...you dont want to blast a digi with short times between pees and drinking :D

Fingers crossed honey.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Girlie's is there any chance you lovly ladie's can give me some advice on what to say to the doc tomorrow, Im starting to get a bit worried his still gonna make me wait. 

So far on my list of thing's to say to him i have put...

* Breast milk - High prolactin - Which as pinky know's lovly honeycheek's informed me on. 

* Im gonna say that weve been having unprotected sex for 2 year's now but activly TTC for 21 month's. Which is true.

* Iv been under a bit of stress latly due to my past, as you ladie's know. or should i not mention this one just yet???

Do you think i should leave it as that and just relax and see how it goe's? x


----------



## Excalibur

I know I said I wasn't going to test again until tomorrow but just been to the bathroom and my urine was quite strong so thought I would give it a go, it looks darker in real life, my camera on my phone doesn't do the photo's any justice whatsoever! It's the bottom test with the one's altogether. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120320_131808.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20120320_131822.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20120320_132111.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Defo darker hun. Just keep BDing untill ov show's up on FF just to be sure you dont miss it. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess what is your going the docs for? Help with TTC? Xx

Thanks Sarah I will do, trying to not get my hopes up again lol


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your welcome natt and thank's hun. I hope my app goe's well. x x x
> 
> I had a nose bleed a little while ago is that a bad sign as iv never had a nose bleed in my whole life???




xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Girlie's is there any chance you lovly ladie's can give me some advice on what to say to the doc tomorrow, Im starting to get a bit worried his still gonna make me wait.
> 
> So far on my list of thing's to say to him i have put...
> 
> * Breast milk - High prolactin - Which as pinky know's lovly honeycheek's informed me on.
> 
> * Im gonna say that weve been having unprotected sex for 2 year's now but activly TTC for 21 month's. Which is true.
> 
> * Iv been under a bit of stress latly due to my past, as you ladie's know. or should i not mention this one just yet???
> 
> Do you think i should leave it as that and just relax and see how it goe's? x

personally i wouldnt say anything about stress of your past or he will hook on that and tell you to chill out and relax and thats why its not happening blah blah

* you want to print off your charts so that you can show him

*tell him your using opks so confirm ov

*you need to say that you have been charting for 6 months minimum otherwise he will fob you off saying that you havent been ttc for that long as just have unprotected sex isnt the same as ttc




Excalibur said:


> I know I said I wasn't going to test again until tomorrow but just been to the bathroom and my urine was quite strong so thought I would give it a go, it looks darker in real life, my camera on my phone doesn't do the photo's any justice whatsoever! It's the bottom test with the one's altogether. :)

now this is why i said to listen to aunty pinky!!!! Does no one listen to me!!!!

the opk fron lunchtime wasnt dark enough to then be a positive tonight which is why i said to wait and do another tonorrow


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome natt and thank's hun. I hope my app goe's well. x x x
> 
> I had a nose bleed a little while ago is that a bad sign as iv never had a nose bleed in my whole life???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Girlie's is there any chance you lovly ladie's can give me some advice on what to say to the doc tomorrow, Im starting to get a bit worried his still gonna make me wait.
> 
> So far on my list of thing's to say to him i have put...
> 
> * Breast milk - High prolactin - Which as pinky know's lovly honeycheek's informed me on.
> 
> * Im gonna say that weve been having unprotected sex for 2 year's now but activly TTC for 21 month's. Which is true.
> 
> * Iv been under a bit of stress latly due to my past, as you ladie's know. or should i not mention this one just yet???
> 
> Do you think i should leave it as that and just relax and see how it goe's? xClick to expand...
> 
> personally i wouldnt say anything about stress of your past or he will hook on that and tell you to chill out and relax and thats why its not happening blah blah
> 
> * you want to print off your charts so that you can show him
> 
> *tell him your using opks so confirm ov
> 
> *you need to say that you have been charting for 6 months minimum otherwise he will fob you off saying that you havent been ttc for that long as just have unprotected sex isnt the same as ttc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I know I said I wasn't going to test again until tomorrow but just been to the bathroom and my urine was quite strong so thought I would give it a go, it looks darker in real life, my camera on my phone doesn't do the photo's any justice whatsoever! It's the bottom test with the one's altogether. :)Click to expand...
> 
> now this is why i said to listen to aunty pinky!!!! Does no one listen to me!!!!
> 
> the opk fron lunchtime wasnt dark enough to then be a positive tonight which is why i said to wait and do another tonorrowClick to expand...

Sorry for not listening to you hun :( :blush: I actually got goosebumps then lol! I don't like being told off :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

If your docs are anything like my surgery...they wont rely too much on charts. They can only be used to confirm OV successfully and even then thats shaky as they say temps are too unreliable.

Id just explain that youve been trying for some time and youd like to get the ball rolling on some bloodworks to make sure youre ovulating and to take things from there.

Remember, you want your doc on your side so you can get any referral you might need. So you dont want to go in pushy or attacking.


----------



## FPD

Hi everyone,
I'm Jessie's friend from the thinkbaby forum.
I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and advice in regard to miscarriage. I really appreciate the support of all the kind ladies on this thread. Today I found out for definite that I miscarried, this was my first pregnancy. I still feel low and I am bleeding heavily. It is such a lonely time for us we haven't told friends our family. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Pinky32

hunny, i want you to ov more than anything but i knew there was no point doing one tonight and the lunchtime one wasnt dark enough and seeing another faint line just makes your heart sink so i was trying to save you from that - plus its a wasted test

i brought 50 tests in dec and thought i would never use them all but now ive got 1 left and only started getting proper lines in jan

do another one tomoz and we'll see what it looks like but in the meantime me and sarah will be looking at your chart to keep an eye out


----------



## Excalibur

FPD - Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hi: 

Really sorry to hear about your loss. You are definetly in the right place, all the ladies here are lovely and will help and support you through anything. We are always here if you need to vent or need a chat etc :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I'm sorry hun :( Do you think I should do one with SMU tomorrow? That's what I did today. I don't think I'll bother using IC's again as I think I'm one of those that won't get a Positive on one. It'll either be Digi's or just go off my chart :wacko: 

Would just like to say a huge thank you to you and Sarah for keeping your eye on my chart for me, it means a lot :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

FPD said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm Jessie's friend from the thinkbaby forum.
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and advice in regard to miscarriage. I really appreciate the support of all the kind ladies on this thread. Today I found out for definite that I miscarried, this was my first pregnancy. I still feel low and I am bleeding heavily. It is such a lonely time for us we haven't told friends our family.
> 
> Thanks again.

awwwww hun im sorry to hear that

Most of us have gone through it, it takes time to heal, so take your time and dont rush getting over things but at the same time (meant in a nice way), dont let it bog you down

I believe in fate and there is a reason it wasnt meant to be

Take time to heal, time to remember, time to remember your friends and family are there for you when you need them

xx


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I'm sorry hun :( Do you think I should do one with SMU tomorrow? That's what I did today. I don't think I'll bother using IC's again as I think I'm one of those that won't get a Positive on one. It'll either be Digi's or just go off my chart :wacko:
> 
> Would just like to say a huge thank you to you and Sarah for keeping your eye on my chart for me, it means a lot :hugs: xxx

natt, i wouldnt use SMU as thats not late enough - i used to have a drink at midday then hold me wee for 2-3 hours then test so around 2pm-3pm

thats when the body starts producing LH

IC are good unless your someone like sarah whos urine is made up of 99% tea! then it doesnt work!!! I used to think they didnt work on me until jan

awww hun - if we can help in any way, then we will xxx


----------



## FPD

Thanks Excalibur:) I'm really shattered at this stage, an early night, a lush face mask and a hot water bottle is in order. Hopefully it gets easier.


----------



## Laura2806

How strange! I was only thinking about you this morning on my way to work! Good to have your hear. Big hugs to you hunni can't imagine what your going through, you can let it all out here tho sweet xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - That's what I used to do when I first started doing OPK's this cycle, I used to do one at 3:00pm and then again at 7:00pm. I wasn't getting good results as my Urine was always diluted so I changed the times. I'll do one at 3:00pm tomorrow, make sure I do a good hold beforehand and see how we go from there. Haha your comment about Sarah made me chuckle, sorry :blush: 99% tea :haha: xxx

FPD - You're welcome hun. Sounds like you have a nice evening planned out for yourself there. Enjoy! :D It will get easier hun, no doubt about that xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

FPD Im glad you joined us hun. There is load's of advice and surpport here for you hun. x x x

Thank's girlie's for advice on doc's your so great. I feel better al ready lol. x x x

Laura yep im going to talk about fertility test's and hoping he will be on my side. x x x

Im quite shy when it come's to doctor's sarah so im very sure i will not go ranting and raving in there hun lol. :D x x x


----------



## FPD

Thanks for your advice and kind words pinky:)
Thanks Laura, it helps to know that I'm not alone.

Wishing you ladies all the best


----------



## sarahuk

FPD said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm Jessie's friend from the thinkbaby forum.
> I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words and advice in regard to miscarriage. I really appreciate the support of all the kind ladies on this thread. Today I found out for definite that I miscarried, this was my first pregnancy. I still feel low and I am bleeding heavily. It is such a lonely time for us we haven't told friends our family.
> 
> Thanks again.

Im glad you stopped by honey.

My heart and thoughts go out to you. Losses are a tragic and traumatic experiences so I send all my love to you, and the offer of an ear. 

I went through an experience early last year where I was told Id had a MC and in the middle of grieving, was then told all was actually ok..to then find out it was ectopic. So I know how the rollercoaster of emotions are for you at the moment.

It takes time to heal, but the best advice I can give you is to make sure you lean on your partner. You need him, and he needs you. The worst thing I ever did was shut out Matt during our hard time and it definitely made the healing process longer. Youre going through this together, so heal together :hugs:

We are a loving and supportive and hopefully friendly (!) bunch...so please, I hope that you keep coming back and that we can help you through this dark time. I know that you will find the strength to dust yourself off and try again when you feel ready. And we are always here for you.

xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I'm sorry hun :( Do you think I should do one with SMU tomorrow? That's what I did today. I don't think I'll bother using IC's again as I think I'm one of those that won't get a Positive on one. It'll either be Digi's or just go off my chart :wacko:
> 
> Would just like to say a huge thank you to you and Sarah for keeping your eye on my chart for me, it means a lot :hugs: xxx
> 
> natt, i wouldnt use SMU as thats not late enough - i used to have a drink at midday then hold me wee for 2-3 hours then test so around 2pm-3pm
> 
> thats when the body starts producing LH
> 
> IC are good unless your someone like sarah whos urine is made up of 99% tea! then it doesnt work!!! I used to think they didnt work on me until jan
> 
> awww hun - if we can help in any way, then we will xxxClick to expand...

OI!!!!!!

I do love me tea tho...although to be fair I dont drink way enough liquids!!

I tried different brands and still never got a proper surge. Im hoping and praying im ovulating :pray:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> FPD Im glad you joined us hun. There is load's of advice and surpport here for you hun. x x x
> 
> Thank's girlie's for advice on doc's your so great. I feel better al ready lol. x x x
> 
> Laura yep im going to talk about fertility test's and hoping he will be on my side. x x x
> 
> Im quite shy when it come's to doctor's sarah so im very sure i will not go ranting and raving in there hun lol. :D x x x

Just remember that ttc and asking for docs help means you need to be having good timed sex. They wont consider u ttc if youre just having sex unprotected throughout the cycle. They will expect you to have been tracking etc and timing it properly. The FS will probably not be impressed if you get a referral and cant claim these things to keep that in mind when u speak to the doc!


----------



## Laura2806

Jess so am I hun, I sat down and said I've been TTC for 12months and beleive I'm not oving showed her my charts which she studied, asked me if I'd had previous probs with periods etc and said to get a day21 blood test done, which I had done earlier cause of possibly oving. Hopefully your doc will be as helpful and supportive as mine. Oh has got apt to arrange sperm test too so that's it's done ready xx


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - That's what I used to do when I first started doing OPK's this cycle, I used to do one at 3:00pm and then again at 7:00pm. I wasn't getting good results as my Urine was always diluted so I changed the times. I'll do one at 3:00pm tomorrow, make sure I do a good hold beforehand and see how we go from there. Haha your comment about Sarah made me chuckle, sorry :blush: 99% tea :haha: xxx
> 
> FPD - You're welcome hun. Sounds like you have a nice evening planned out for yourself there. Enjoy! :D It will get easier hun, no doubt about that xxx

its only diluted if you drink something within 3 hours


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's, 

And sarah it wasnt just unprotected sex, I dont mean to give TMI but me and the other half was having sex everyday three time's a day for the first year including the first three month's of not TTC as my oh had a really high sex drive. Then after the first year just everynight, but since charting we do it most night's but not every night. Doe's this count??? x


----------



## Laura2806

For 2days now my left nipple has been sore (oh hasn't been rough) just touched it and OMG it fucking kills!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well my lovly ladie's, im off to bed now as i have a early and long morning ahead of me. I will be on around 11:30am/12 tomorrow, as got doc's at 9:50am then gotta do shopping. I would pop on before but gotta pop in to my mother in law's to give her somethink. It take's me an hour to get me and honey dressed in the morning then half hour to get to my MIL's then 10 min's to get to doc's from my MIL's. 

Keep your finger's crossed for me girlie's lol. 

Night night and sweet dream's to all x x x


----------



## Laura2806

FXed are crossed hun xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I'll make sure I don't drink anything for 3 hours then. Hopefully something will happen soon! :D xx

Laura - Sorry to hear your left nipple is sore :o xx

Jess - Good luck for tomorrow hun. My fingers are crossed! Night night hun, sweet dreams xx


----------



## Laura2806

It's very unusual! Lol my body has no suprised for me anymore lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura -Aww bless lol! You never know, might have more surprises in store yet :winkwink: xx


----------



## Pinky32

my right nip has been sensitive since yesterday - normalla brick wall is more sensitive


----------



## Excalibur

Hopefully it's a good sign for you both? :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Laura2806

Natt aslong as they're good suprised I don't mind lol 

Pinky we have a pair of non sore nips between us :rofl: 

Maybe it's our month?!? Well yours and I've got sore nip for you?! Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Fingers crossed for you hun hehe :D 

That comment about the pair of nips between you and Pinky made me :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha 

Right ladies I'm off to ed, hope you all sleep well, night night xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Night night hun. Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Pinky32

be great if it was laura


----------



## Laura2806

Wouldn't it just! I'm tryin to muster up the energy to get up! It's gets harder every day!


----------



## Excalibur

Good morning :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/70fc0f44.jpg
I can't stop shaking!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - OMG!!!!!!! Congratulations hun!!!!!! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!! I bet you are glad we told you to take a test now aren't you? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Just a little bit lol thank you sooooo much hunni I'm still shaking!! Not going to work docs is more important! Eeeeeeek xxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun, I'm really happy for you!! :hugs: What time are you going to the Doctors hun? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you sweetie. They open at 8:15 so gonna get there for then xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun. I wish you the best of luck at the Doctor's and hope all goes well hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Polly Girl

Congratulations Laura, very pleased for you. Hope all's well at the doctors xxx


----------



## Polly Girl

Hi All

Sorry i appeared to be a fly by night on here - just had the most awful horrible crappy time lately. I posted a while ago that my lovely gran was diagnosed with leukemia. Well she died last month - toi quick and i had no time to get used to it. Still cant believe it. Then my MIL had a cancer scare (shes ok) and my hubby was ill - buckets of misery and stress. 

Ive been reading through everything though, keeping up to date. Still TTCing, just feel it wont work atm. 

Just thought id updatw u all and apologise.

xxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Polly - Hiya hun, really sorry to hear about your Gran and everything else that is going on at the moment :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Polly I'm so sorry about your gran, we lost my great nan in December was poorly one week gone the next, know how your feeling big hugs to you all xxxxx

Thank you hunni xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - Congratulations!!!!!!

I had a little gut feeling yesterday which is why i said to test again before going to the docs but didnt like to say anything just in case

I should always go with my gut instinct

H&H 9 months
:hug:


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you do much pinky  you and Sarah are next hunni xxx


----------



## Pinky32

sarah yes


----------



## Polly Girl

I say baby dust to all! Its hard to stay positive at times but Laura is proof that we should. xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky you will be hunni!!!!!! 

Not seeing my doc as she's on holiday so seeing another one, won't leave until I'm happy.


----------



## Pinky32

you told simon yet?


----------



## Excalibur

I have no idea when I will get a BFP, don't know if I'm even going to Ov this cycle :wacko: My temp has gone up this morning *Sigh*


----------



## Pinky32

the first thing i would do is get rid of that ticker and use ff ticker as its more reliable - the one you have is out of date

take another opk this afternoon and we'll see what its like


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Ok thank you hun, how do I get a FF ticker?


----------



## Pinky32

go into ff and click on sharing at the top then tickers


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Done it I think? :)


----------



## Pinky32

yeah - you have two now
one from ff and one from ticker factory


----------



## Excalibur

I got rid of the one from tickerfactory :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

thats better
at least its more acurate and will update as ff is updated


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I gave him the test and he said really? We're having a baby? Gave me a massive hug and loads of kisses  

Doc says my progesterone is 20.9 so is midrange not low. Also said there's no need to repeat test as Cb digi is more accurate than there's. I'm gonna shut up now lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> thats better
> at least its more acurate and will update as ff is updated

Thank you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

so why didnt they say 20.9 before n- why say low?

fucking doctors!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Woohoo!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I know yh, sooooo relieved  I've got light cramps but I know that's normal x


----------



## Pinky32

well at least you know why you had a sore boob


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Quite possible your sore boob will result in good news aswell? :thumbup: :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

i think its a sign that its my left nip and pinky's right!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

eeeeek just noticed my ticker!!

sorry ladies ill shut up :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Quite possible your sore boob will result in good news aswell? :thumbup: :D xx


:shrug:




Laura2806 said:


> i think its a sign that its my left nip and pinky's right!!!!


between us we make a pair!

progesterone - ive just looked online and anything above 15 is "normal"


----------



## Laura2806

bloody hell mines far from low then!! christ knows where they got low from!


----------



## Pinky32

exactly!

im just reading that around 20-22 is normal for 2-4 weeks preggyness then it starts going up

by the time EDD comes round its about 175


----------



## Pinky32

they should have said 20.9 the other day as non-preggy averages around 5


----------



## Laura2806

so the bloods are good sign my test isnt faulty! lol


----------



## Laura2806

realised this morning that the pregnacare my friend gave me are out of date as of jan so im just off to buy some more. back soon ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Pinky32

why would it be faulty? its rare that a digi is faulty!

if your unsure of the test, get another one to confirm it - a frer maybe


----------



## Laura2806

I'm tempted to get another hpt to check, what donyou think? Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Gonna grab one while I'm out xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - If you are unsure then I would definetly get another test to put your mind at ease :thumbup: Good luck! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

They only have clearblue x


----------



## Pinky32

either get nother clearblue or go somewhere else


----------



## Laura2806

managed to get a first response, so i'll hold my pee till 11 then test again, that should be long enough shouldn't it? last peed at 8.


----------



## Pinky32

yes that should be good


----------



## Laura2806

thanks for your help again hunni xxx


----------



## Pinky32

i didnt do anything - you did it all by yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

theres no way i could done it without your help tho! i wouldnt have gone the docs a couple of weeks ago let alone be sat here today :) i have a lot to thank you for xxx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you but you would have gone to docs eventually, apart from anything else, just to see why cycles are so long

now your aboit to have a 9 month long cycle, well 10 if you look at last af


----------



## Laura2806

im still in shock lol you'll be joining me very soon xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Can't wait to see your test hun! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

it prob wont sink in until a good few weeks - prob when you have your scan

dont hold out for me hun


----------



## Laura2806

yh probably, 

hunni look at me! at the start of the week we thought i was in for tests and now this


----------



## Laura2806

im desperate for a wee!! lol


----------



## Pinky32

go do the test


----------



## Laura2806

ok


----------



## Excalibur

:test: :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Here you go  
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/8a1cde1a.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

yep your full of preggyness


----------



## Laura2806

still shaking lol

anyway enough of me! hows you today?


----------



## Pinky32

no laura - today is your day - bollox to us


----------



## Pinky32

its going to be a while for it to sink in


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/70fc0f44.jpg
> I can't stop shaking!!

Laura thats fantastic news!!!!

Im in shock...we went from thinking you werent ovulating to pregnant all over night!!!! 

Congrats!!! x


----------



## Laura2806

bless ya hunni :) 

fucking dogs just farted and she stinks!!!


----------



## Laura2806

hehe tell me about it! thank you sarah :)


----------



## sarahuk

Polly Girl said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sorry i appeared to be a fly by night on here - just had the most awful horrible crappy time lately. I posted a while ago that my lovely gran was diagnosed with leukemia. Well she died last month - toi quick and i had no time to get used to it. Still cant believe it. Then my MIL had a cancer scare (shes ok) and my hubby was ill - buckets of misery and stress.
> 
> Ive been reading through everything though, keeping up to date. Still TTCing, just feel it wont work atm.
> 
> Just thought id updatw u all and apologise.
> 
> xxxxx

Awww hun....massive :hugs: to you x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarah yes

I dont honestly think so :) Ive been going too long without it happening to get a surprise like that now I think lol x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay!!!! Huge congratulations once again hun :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!!! xxx


----------



## Pinky32

god my stomach is making some loud gurgling noises


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah you will! Now that your relaxed it will happen. Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky go eat something lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> they should have said 20.9 the other day as non-preggy averages around 5

That depends.

5 is for a pre ov non pregnant lady. (less than 5-10 signifies likely not ovulated)
8-10 is normal post ov with no pregnancy
With pregnancy, 10-12 is normal but they want to see atleat around 16-18


So your levels are lovely jubbly laura!


----------



## Laura2806

Wooohooooo :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky go eat something lol

its not hunger gurgles


----------



## Excalibur

Do you have to see a Doctor to see if you have Ovulated or do you have to go to the Hospital? If I don't get a Positive OPK soon then it might be worth me going? :wacko:


----------



## Laura2806

Oh dear pinky :-(


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Do you have to see a Doctor to see if you have Ovulated or do you have to go to the Hospital? If I don't get a Positive OPK soon then it might be worth me going? :wacko:

To be blunt, I dont think you need to see a doctor at all at this point.

You ovulated last cycle...chances are you ovulate every cycle. Just because you havent had a positive opk doesnt mean you dont ovulate and doesnt mean that you havent already!

Some people just dont get positives on opks and go on to ovulate and get pregnant (me included and some friends of mine). Thats why youre doing the best thing you can..temping at the same time.

You had a temp rise today and that could be the first of the three that confirms your ovulation :)

Relax honey. If youre worrying about ovulation you can actually delay ovulation. You need to let your body do its thang!

:hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

I agree with Sarah, relax xx


----------



## Laura2806

Woop woop just noticed your sig  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Yeah you are right hun. Sorry for my moaning :( Fingers crossed my temps stay elevated and pinpoint Ov! :D :hugs: xx

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura Im curious...will they give you an early scan to determine how far along you are since your cycles are so long? lol. Cos surely with such a long cycle its going to put you at 6 weeks or something if you calculate it the normal way lol :D


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo I don't know lol they might do, doc just said to book apt with midwife. Be lovely if they do  would it be the only way they could know for def? X


----------



## sarahuk

Yus :) 

Well..normaly the count from your last period. So what id do in your case is estime that youre 2 weeks + the dpo youre at. Its going to be innacurate if you go by your true last MP since youve been waiting to ov so long.

I suspect your thermal shift occured when we thought youd OVd and that its stayed up since youre preggo. So youre probably aout.....4wks+2 :)


----------



## Laura2806

Woohooo  that's what ff said I think  FXed they do an early scan x


----------



## Mandyh

Hi all ive never wrote on here b4 so b nice lol 
Im just after abit of advise or if any1 is in the same boat as me 
I have irregular cycles every month so 2 start the question
I have been charting my last 2 cycles 1 being 31 days other 42 days last af was 15-feb-2012 n lasted 4 days i started taking opk tests the line did get dark on cycle day 23 which was 8-3-2012 but never got as dark as some sites say it should to b postive and then just started fading again i bd on the 5th n the 8th of march i started 2 get really bad cramping 16-17-18-19 march so if i did ovulate on 8th then the cramps i got were a week later very bloated and tiny bit neusea on n off last few days 
Ive done 4 clear blue hpt all neg am i testing 2 early as 2day would b 12 dpo if that opk test was postive 
If i have a 41 day cycle this month my af is due in 2 days ive been checking bbt and itcwas at 98.34 this morning it seems 2 b increasing the last 5 days alrhough i have only been chating temps 4 5 days 
Please help xxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Mandy - Hiya hun. Welcome to the thread :hugs:

All I would suggest is to keep testing every couple of days as that's how long it takes for HCG to double. When is AF due?


----------



## Excalibur

When you ladies do OPK's, if you pee into a tub and dip it in, do you leave it to adjust to room temperature for 20 minutes before dipping? That's what I have been doing as that's what it says on the packet, just wondering if that's where I'm going wrong? :wacko:


----------



## Laura2806

I used to pee in a cup then test straight away. But I never got a true positive neither


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I don't know wether to dip straight away or leave it 20 minutes to adjust to room temperature :wacko: Maybe I'll do one of each lol!


----------



## alisou21

I never hear about waiting to dip before. But it makes totally sense. I've been TTC for 2 years and I got a clear positive very few times. Most of the times I keep getting faint lines through the whole week around ovulation...

I will try it next month. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Laura2806

Mandyh - like natt said, leave it a couple days and test again, good luck hunni xx


----------



## Excalibur

Ali - You're welcome hun. Good Luck :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Here are my OPK's, the top one is from yesterday and the bottom one is from just now:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145404.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145436.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Def darker chick, shouldn't be long now  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: Seems to be taking forever this cycle! :nope: xx


----------



## Laura2806

I know that feeling! Lol you'll get there hunni

I'm just about to watch beauty and the beast


----------



## Excalibur

Hopefully my temps will stay elevated and pinpoint O :D

Ooo Beauty and the Beast, great film! :thumbup:


----------



## Mandyh

Not really sure when af is due as not regular but been using a app on my phone 2 track periods n that saying i should b due af in 2 days xx


----------



## Mandyh

Also my temps 4 the last few days have been going up n up i test vaginal as they say its the best way 2 bbt chart as im a very light sleeper my temp this morning was 98.34f


----------



## Excalibur

Mandy - Yeah I would just test every couple of days and I hope AF stays away for you hun. Good luck xx


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> When you ladies do OPK's, if you pee into a tub and dip it in, do you leave it to adjust to room temperature for 20 minutes before dipping? That's what I have been doing as that's what it says on the packet, just wondering if that's where I'm going wrong? :wacko:

the ic opk;s i have you can dip in a cup or hold in downstream while peeing so i pee in a cup and dip straight away


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - That's what I did hun, I posted the results on the previous page :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - I don't know wether to dip straight away or leave it 20 minutes to adjust to room temperature :wacko: Maybe I'll do one of each lol!

Ive never dipped after waiting. Im not sure if LH works the same way as hcg (it will decrease as urine is left) so....never heard of that :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - In the Instructions it says leave 20 minutes for it to adjust to room temperature, I have tried it both ways just to be sure but they are the same, so dipping them as soon as possible isn't doing them any harm. :D


----------



## sarahuk

Thats so weird...never heard that!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Thats so weird...never heard that!

Neither had I until I got these OPK's lol :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

Had one of those prediction things done. Apparently..im gunna have three boys. Not at the speed im going for number 1 lol!! This is what she said tho:

When I spoke with your baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST APRIL OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE APRIL OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF APRIL OF 2013. 


When I spoke with your next baby to come I was told that hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST AUG OF 2014 OR CONCEIVE AUG OF 2014 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF AUG OF 2015. 

When I spoke with your next baby to come I was told that hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST JULY OF 2018 OR CONCEIVE JULY OF 2018 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF JULY OF 2019. 
I confirmed this with your babies 3 times for accuracy.

Come on April! I might not believe in it but I cant think of a better birthday present!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Oooo fingers crossed hun! Would be an awesome Birthday present! :dust: Do you have to pay for those readings? :)


----------



## sarahuk

Ye...it cost about 3pounds


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Ye...it cost about 3pounds

Oh cool! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Only did it for a laugh mind. One of my mates too just got her bfp right on schedule with her reading


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Only did it for a laugh mind. One of my mates too just got her bfp right on schedule with her reading

Wow!! You never know then! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Can live in hope lol. Probably about as close as ill get to those dates!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Can live in hope lol. Probably about as close as ill get to those dates!

Remember the saying..never say never :winkwink: I'm keeping everything crossed for us all, apart from my legs, otherwise I'll never get a BFP :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Haha indeed...we sorta need the old legs to be in the air!

We need another bfp now to keep laura company!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Haha indeed...we sorta need the old legs to be in the air!
> 
> We need another bfp now to keep laura company!

I think we all need to do a handstand for half an hour after :sex: so it can't get out :haha: Yeah I totally agree! Come on :spermy: get to work!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## alisou21

Excalibur said:


> Here are my OPK's, the top one is from yesterday and the bottom one is from just now:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145404.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120321_145436.jpg

That's what I usually get. Is this considered a positive? It just look like a faint line and not as dark as the test line. 

Anyway, I'd think that dipping after 20 minutes makes sense because temperature should be a factor if you are testing a hormone, right? Even our body temperature changes according to which hormone is being release...


----------



## Excalibur

Ali - Unfortunately these tests are still considered Negative :( I'm not sure wether it makes much difference if I leave it 20 minutes or not as I have tried both and got the same results :wacko:


----------



## alisou21

Yeah.. u r probably right.
I am pretty sure I ovulate.. I just think for some reason the test doesn't pick it up or I don't test in the right moment... I don't know... 
With the expensive ones I got a smiley face, but they are too expensive to try every month. Are you TTC for the first one?


----------



## Mandyh

sarahuk said:


> Had one of those prediction things done. Apparently..im gunna have three boys. Not at the speed im going for number 1 lol!! This is what she said tho:
> 
> When I spoke with your baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST APRIL OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE APRIL OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF APRIL OF 2013.
> 
> 
> When I spoke with your next baby to come I was told that hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST AUG OF 2014 OR CONCEIVE AUG OF 2014 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF AUG OF 2015.
> 
> When I spoke with your next baby to come I was told that hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST JULY OF 2018 OR CONCEIVE JULY OF 2018 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF JULY OF 2019.
> I confirmed this with your babies 3 times for accuracy.
> 
> Come on April! I might not believe in it but I cant think of a better birthday present!

Hi ya where did u get this reading from plz x


----------



## Excalibur

Ali - Yeah I think I'm one of the unlucky one's aswell who doesn't get a "dark" positive on IC's. I agree, the Digi's are so expensive to buy every month! I had a MC in January but yeah, TTC for :baby: 1. How about you hun?


----------



## sarahuk

Mandyh said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Had one of those prediction things done. Apparently..im gunna have three boys. Not at the speed im going for number 1 lol!! This is what she said tho:
> 
> When I spoke with your baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST APRIL OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE APRIL OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF APRIL OF 2013.
> 
> 
> When I spoke with your next baby to come I was told that hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST AUG OF 2014 OR CONCEIVE AUG OF 2014 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF AUG OF 2015.
> 
> When I spoke with your next baby to come I was told that hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST JULY OF 2018 OR CONCEIVE JULY OF 2018 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF JULY OF 2019.
> I confirmed this with your babies 3 times for accuracy.
> 
> Come on April! I might not believe in it but I cant think of a better birthday present!
> 
> Hi ya where did u get this reading from plz xClick to expand...

https://www.ttcbabylovepredictions.com/

You order the reading and then send her an email


----------



## sarahuk

I never got positives...I got pregnant though so I must ovulate lol :D


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> I never got positives...I got pregnant though so I must ovulate lol :D

Very true :haha:


----------



## alisou21

So sorry to hear that Excalibur. I've been TTC two years now and last year I found out I have endometriosis. My doctor says I won't be able to get pregnant unless I do IVF. I am not giving up on my body that easy and have been trying everything like a crazy person... it's been also hard on DH too...

Best of luck for you this cycle. Try watching for CM and other signs...


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Thats so weird...never heard that!
> 
> Neither had I until I got these OPK's lol :wacko:Click to expand...

mine say to leave to room temp too but also says i can dip midstream 

i always seem to pee on my hand so thats y i pee inb a plastic cup then dip within a few mins


----------



## Excalibur

Ali - Thank you hun. Sorry to hear you got Diagnosed with Endometriosis. I wish you all the best of luck on your TTC journey and hope you can prove your Doctor wrong! I have known of it happen :dust: Thank you hun, I have been checking my CP and CM aswell and logging it on FF.

Pinky - I have never understood that lol, says leave to room temperature but yet they say can pee on them midstream...confuzzled? :haha: I don't blame you lol, that's why I do it! :D Did you see my OPK's hun, any recommendations Aunty Pinky? :p


----------



## Pinky32

yes i saw them hun. leave it until tomoz, maybe try an hour later than today but dont panic about it

x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun, I'll try doing one at 4:00pm instead of 3:00pm :D xx


----------



## Pinky32

it could just be that your body is slow at producing LH this cycle so by changing the time will give us an idea

but even if their neg for the next week doesnt mean anything, as we;re watching your temps


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hopefully hun :D Aww thank you hun, you ladies are so nice to me hehe. What happens if I don't get crosshairs on my chart? Would I still test on 2nd April as I originally planned just incase? :wacko: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Oohh I just checked the "Fertility Analyzer" On FF and it's saying my phase is "Most Fertile" That could possibly mean O is on it's way? :D


----------



## Pinky32

one step at a time - why you thinking that far in advance or about that at all?

just chill - your temps will do all the work for you


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I like to have a plan of what my next step is etc, that's just the way I work :blush: Sorry x


----------



## Pinky32

thats fine but plan something else - you have to take ttc one day at a time, you cant plan for future tests etc as you dont know whats round the corner

plan on your next crochet item


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yeah you are right hun *Slaps back of my hand* 

I have been trying to do a Blanket for ages but failed miserably! Resulted in me doing squares..which are all different sizes...don't know how that will look when all sewn together :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

why are they different sizes?


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I have no idea, probably because of my tension, or adding stitches etc. The wool is really hard to work with but I don't have any other wool at the moment.


----------



## Pinky32

our local charity shop sells wool so i get mine from there - either new balls or half balls that pple have handed in

just keep doing it hun, i keep miscounting so end up unravelling and re-doing - thrown it in the bin 3 times and started afresh


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Aww that's nice, I got my wool from the Market. Think I'll get some better wool next week. 

I'm not giving up hun, been trying to get it right for too long now lol! Aww, I feel like doing that at time, hopefully I'll be able to stretch it but I doubt it would look right. :(


----------



## Pinky32

just keep trying, it will look good


----------



## FPD

Hi everyone,

Thanks Sarah for sharing your story, it's so reassuring to know that I'm not alone. Did you tell your friends and family? Last week, I thought I was starting to feel ok, but then the heavy bleeding came back with period pain, so I still feel a bit winged out and emotional. I know I will get better, eventually. Last night I dreamt I had a baby boy of about 6 months and I kept checking him to make sure he was ok as he slept. 

Big congrats Laura on your pregnancy, enjoy every minute and celebrate as much as you can. I'm so happy for you:happydance:

Sarah, pinky, excalibur and Jessie I hope you all get a BFP soon, sorry if I'm forgetting anyone.


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun. I will do :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Ohhhhhhhh Yeeeeeeeer Laura get in there hun, Congratulation's on BFP. Im over the moon for ya hun. Have a H&H 9month's. hug's x x x :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D

Welcome polly. :D x

Well havent yet red all my lovly ladie's post's yet but gonna do so after iv posted. 

Well i got to doc's and all i said was...

''Since i came to see you in jan iv found out that i could have high prolactin due to still having breast milk and not breast feeding''

Doc checked my rec's and there was nothink on there about me coming in to see him in jan so he asked me to go though it with him again.

So i told him me and oh have been TTC for 21month's now with no luck. 

He said if he had relised it had be longer then 18month's then he would have sent me for test's then, so just prove's he wasnt listening when i went to see him in jan.

So He said about the 21day blood test and i told him i was on CD20 today. So he gave me a blood test form for...

* Full blood count

* Urea, Electrolytes, Creatinine

* Liver function test

* Thyroid function test

* FHS/LH

* Day 21 Progesterone & prolactin.

Which im having done tomorrow at CD21. What great timing hay.

Then im off to doc's on the 4th of april for him to explain the result's to me. 

So im really happy today and glad he was on my side. :D:D:D

Thank's for crossing your finger's ladie's. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you jess ) 

Ooo I've got my first midwife apt on the 4th!! Good day all round I reckon  

Natt hunni you need to relax and let your body worked, god knows it worked for me! Lol get those legs in the air and relax 

I'm dead excited as I can now start planning patchwork quilt to start making in a few weeks!


----------



## sarahuk

FPD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks Sarah for sharing your story, it's so reassuring to know that I'm not alone. Did you tell your friends and family? Last week, I thought I was starting to feel ok, but then the heavy bleeding came back with period pain, so I still feel a bit winged out and emotional. I know I will get better, eventually. Last night I dreamt I had a baby boy of about 6 months and I kept checking him to make sure he was ok as he slept.
> 
> Big congrats Laura on your pregnancy, enjoy every minute and celebrate as much as you can. I'm so happy for you:happydance:
> 
> Sarah, pinky, excalibur and Jessie I hope you all get a BFP soon, sorry if I'm forgetting anyone.

Some people choose to not tell anyone and deal with it alone but I didnt so much have that option. My parents knew straight away as soon as I found out I was pregnant because I started with probnlems (bleeding and spotting for a time before the bfp). And then I was undergoing treatment and having to travel to the hospital every other day so...It was hard to keep quiet!

My parents knew and my sister. And my close friends. I think for me it was harder to not have to keep it inside.

Its a slow process honey but you WILL get through it. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Glad all went well at the Doctor's today hun! Hope everything goes well tomorrow! :hugs: xxx 

Laura - I'm trying my best hun, I'm not going to think about it anymore lol, just going to let my body do it's thing as you say ;) Can't wait to see your Patchwork quilt hun :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your very welcome laura. Woooo same day hay lol. Well i really do hope i get good new's and i know you will for sure hun. I can feel your excitement from here. :D x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's natt. x x x :D


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's natt. x x x :D

You're welcome hun :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm immensely excited ladies  don't wan to feel like I'm rubbing it with you tho. 

Natt have yourself a nice bath get in your pjs and put a film on xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun dont be silly, Were excited for ya and your not rubbing it in your getting it out lol. I bet you feel like shouting across the world lol. :D 

Have you told your family yet or are you gonna wait??? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - As Jess says, don't be silly! You are definetly not rubbing it in, it's called sharing your great news with great friends! :D We are all over the moon for you hun :hugs: I'm going to chill out and watch One Born Every Minute then probably go to bed not long after xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you hunni I wanted to stand on the roof and shout it this morning lol 

We've told my mum and dad and Simons mum, dad and brother. Not told my brother and SIL tho as its their wedding this weekend and it will either get out or they might think we're taking the spotlight off them, will tell them when they get back off honeymoon  then once we've seen the midwife we'll think about telling close family. My best friend knows too, good job I didn't see her and her little one at the weekend cause of the German measles! 

Time for oBEM now  eeeeek!!! Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Natt xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well i think that really nice of you hun. :D x x x

Im sitting here chatting to you's, honey's in bed, and oh is a kip on the sofa with football on but i know as soon as i turn it over he will wake up but what the hell hay... OBEM here i come lol. :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

awww that was really sad, with baby cody x


----------



## Laura2806

Poor baby Cody :-( 2lb 10oz! Teeny weeny! 

I've had these light cramps all day now :-(


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun :hugs:

Makes me want to cry seeing babies being taken away from their mum as soon as they are born. Poor Cody :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know it's so sad, I only got to hold honey for about 2 second's before they took her away because she couldnt breath properly, due to load's of mucas in her lung's so they had to put her on a dip. That was really sad. Honey was dead on 7lb. x x x

Sorry to hear you got cramp's hun, hope they go away soon. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Aww bless, Poor Honey! Glad she was well though! :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Must be aweful, she's ok now tho  

Me too chick, had them for three days now :-( think it'll be mega comfy trousers tomorrow for work lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It's probably just baby getting comfy and making more room for itself :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww than's girlie's, She is very well and healthy. :D

Aww hun natt might be right. Womb getting bigger for baby to grow. I never had no symptom's with honey apart from excess bleeding gum's after brushing. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

It's probably just the stomach stretching and that's what maybe causing the cramps? Don't worry about it too much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh tbh they're not as bad as AF cramps so I'm not too fussed ATM, just want the to go away lol awww baby getting comfy  hehe well bundle of cells lol


----------



## Laura2806

Just realised I don't need to temp in the morning!


----------



## kt1988

Wow Laura I leave bnb 1 day and you go from rock bottom to BFP!!!!
That's amazing huni congratulations, it's certainly cheered me up tnite, doesn't it give us all hope that BFP will happen for us!!:flower:

Yay laura:happydance:yay laura:happydance:yay laura


----------



## Laura2806

Hehe thanks kt  it does happen doesn't it lol how's you? Xx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Hehe thanks kt  it does happen doesn't it lol how's you? Xx

I'm fine thanks huni, got a very sure throat tho this morning so had a dreadful sleep!! Did u have any unusual symptoms thinking back now? I'm sooooo pleased for u! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay for not having to temp anymore ;) xx

KT - Hope your throat feels better soon hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hope you feel better soon chick. 

The only thing I can think of is the tightening pains I had for a couple of hours but that's it lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Just realised I don't need to temp in the morning!

Not for a very long time!!! :D WEEE :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Hows my ladies today? :D :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Good afternoon hun :hugs: I'm not too bad thank you, just waiting another hour to do an OPK. How are you hun? :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Im ok thanks chick! Think today is OV day :D We shall see.

Maybe we will ov at the same time!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Glad to hear it hun. Yay! I hope it is Ov day for you! :happydance: 

Wouldn't that be amazing if we O'd together then went through the 2WW together? :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Kt hope you feel better soon hun. x x x

I hope my lovly ladie's are all good today? x

Iv had my blood's done today :D. So off to doc's on the 4th of april at 9:30am to talk over my result's. Which hopefully are all good new's. I dont think i would be able to handle bad new's. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo lol 

I'm good thanks sarah, you? 

Good to see everyone's still on track  

My friend just sent me a pic of a comfort toy she's bought baby t  hehe xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - At least you have got the ball rolling hun :hugs: xxx

Laura - Awww that's so sweet of your friend! :D xxx

Ladies...I think I have either just got a positive OPK or it's very nearly positive! Thank you Pinky for suggesting to do one at 4:00pm! :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_161128.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_161147.jpg


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls still feeling rough! :o(

Laura- that proves one point.... We shouldn't symptom spot!
Nat-i think that test is very nearly positive hunny!!


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Sorry to hear you are still feeling rough hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx

Thank you hun, I wasn't sure if it was a definite positive or a very nearly positive.


----------



## sarahuk

Looks nearly positive to me. Id do another one later on chick...it might be your positive one!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I agree it's alot darker then yesterday's opk but i would say nearly positive. Good luck hun, it's very close now. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for OPKs  

I keep gettin a tingly feeling on my belly, like when you use mint shower gel lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww hun, It's really nice to see your little comment's about being pregnant, I dont mean this horribly to my other lovly ladie's, But im glad at least one lovly ladie got pregnant this month. It would be even better if more BFP's come along very soon :D:D:D. At least we know this thread is not jinx'ed or bad luck. It's good luck but just a time taker. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks chick  

This is it now they'll all come rolling in ;-) just you watch! I still can't believ it lol I keep saying it over and over again in my head lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun :D What time do you think I should do another one if I did one at 4:00pm? :D I haven't had anything to drink since doing it so that's a good thing. I look forward to putting a +OPK on my chart! I could tell it was going to be dark as the line started to show a lot quicker than the others! :happydance: xxx

Jessica - Thank you hun! :hugs: :D I think Laura may bring us all some good luck this month :thumbup: xxx

Laura - Thank you hun :) Yay for you being able to feel things, that's a good sign! :thumbup: Can the rest of us have some of your lucky dust please? :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

I think I just got my Positive :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_193441.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo :happydance: 

Sending buckets and buckets of dust :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xxx 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I have only just realised....thank you for adding me to your Signature! :hugs: Sorry it's a bit late! Only just noticed it! :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha no worried hunni ;-) thought it was about time I did lol x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Awww bless hun :hugs: Hope we all join you soon! :dust: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Im sure you will ;-) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im not entirely sure its a blaring positive..but its incredibly close!

Wheres Pinky when u need her! Shes the one id trust with these kind of things :)

You could post it in the gallery section hun and ask for peoples opinion!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww, I hope it is positive! I have put it on my chart as it is but if people say it's not then I'll change it to -

I know..PINKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are youuuuuuu? :haha: 

I'll post it in the OPK gallery and see what people say, thank you for the idea hun xxx


----------



## Pinky32

im here

its an almost hun

edit do another about 11 pm

if i had been pn earlier i would have told you not to do one around 7.30 as it was too soon


----------



## Laura2806

How you doin pinky? X


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hiya hun :hi: 

Oohh darn! :( I thought it was positive. I have just finished drinking a cup of coffee, will it affect it? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - im ok thanks, just depression hit me yesterday quite badly

Natt - make that your last drink - do another one before bed


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Ok thank you hun! :D Sorry to hear you are suffering with depression, hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - You're welcome hun xx


----------



## Laura2806

Big hugs to you pinky xx anything we can help with? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

no im ok thanks - just have to sort my head out

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - We are all here for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

thanks- i'll work it out nbounce back, i always do


----------



## Laura2806

Not gonna keep on at ya Hun just to let you know we're here when you need us and are all thinking about you big :hugs: sweetness xxx


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun

i just felt myself go downhill yesterday and just gotta get outof this slump

how you feeling?

My mum n(who doesnt know im ttc but knows i had a mc in dec) asked me today when am i going to have a babym- i nearly burst out crying in sainsburys when she said that


----------



## maybee baybee

Laura2806 said:


> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/70fc0f44.jpg
> I can't stop shaking!!

CONGRATULATIONS LAURA :happydance::hugs:


----------



## maybee baybee

I am so pleased for you honey and I know that all you other lovely ladies will get your BFP's really soon. I still read the thread and keep ,y eye on you all waiting for your good news and I think about you all everyday as you were so supportive for me. 
Sorry I haven't posted but tbh I have felt a little awkward since I got BFP for not wanting to feel like I could upset anyone as I know how much you all want your own little beans.
Well sending buckets of baby dust to you and my fondest love and wishes xxx
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

My 11:00pm OPK :happydance: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_230739.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

technically your about an hour or two from a true positive but its brill that its darker

told you, aunty pinky knows x


----------



## Laura2806

Aunty pinky knows everything! Lol 

It's so hard when people done know yet keep asking or dropping hints. Sending love and hugs Charlotte. I'm feel good thanks, starting to get little waves of nausier every now and then, really gassy too lol xx

Thanks maybee, I know what you mean you don't want to keep saying things about incase you upset anyone, these ladies have been so lovely. I think because everyone wants it so badly it keeps the faith alive when a BFP arrives.


----------



## Pinky32

do you think the nausea is in your mind? dont mean that nastily, just thinking, upto now you didnt have any 

the only reason i think sometimes its in our minds is i didnt used to get af pains until AFTER i saw af had started, then i would get them lol

doctors today, going to have my stitches out yayyyyyyyyyyy- i think that has a lot to do with me being down lately

also, temps went up again, think im trying for a triphastic chart, last month i didnt keep the temps up high to be classed as tri


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun :hugs: Shall I remove the + from my chart for yesterday? When I went to bed I took another picture of it and the line was nice and dark. I took the photo at the 5 minute mark the first time?

Yay for you having your stitches out! :happydance:

Here is the photo I took before bed: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_232905.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh that bottom one is a TRUE positive hunny - yayyyyyy well done!!!!!!

I told you it would happen - you just have to believe in the power of pinky faith!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yay!!!! Thank you so much hun! I told my OH that a friend of mine on here told me when to test etc and he says thank you very much aswell! :D :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

awwww bless him lol

what time you take that last test?

you should see your temps go up tomoz


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - That was my 11:00pm test, I took a picture of it before bed as I took the picture at the 5 minute mark whereas it should be 10 minutes shouldn't it? I had a bit of a temp drop today so hopefully they should rise tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

I have to dash now hun, got to go to an appointment and then going to see Mother-In-Law. Not sure if I'll be able to test today, unless I test later on when I get home but it might be too late by then? :wacko:

Speak to you soon hun. Take care and good luck at the Doctors :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhhhh ok - each opk is different - mine are 10 mins max


----------



## Pinky32

thank you xxxx

you dont need to test today - now you have your positive, just watch your temps

if you want to test you can but its the first positive that counts

have a good day xxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I won't bother testing today then :) Would be a waste of OPK's :haha: 

You're welcome hun and thank you, hope you have a good day too :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good Morning ladie's. 

Good luck at doctor's char. Hope it goe's well. x x x

Natt yay for positive opk. :D x x x

Laura Your welcome hun. It's a beautiful & wonderful time being pregnant. I loved it and would love to do it over and over again, But the next baby i have, im having a home birth. 
Oooow laura just thought you could have got your self a mother's day prezzie from your little bean. But then again you still can. :D:D:D:D x x x

Well today im very very tired, honey got me up really earlier (6:25am) as she is unwell with a bit of a cold, really bad runny nose & a bad chest. She kept me up untill 2am last night. So iv only had 4 and half hour's sleep. I tryed to lay down on the sofa with her but that didnt help. She wanted to play lol. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt i dunno if you new this but in your sig you can (if you want to) take out the My Ovulation Chart at the bottom as your fertility friend ticker is also a link to you chart :D just thought i would let you know hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

You know what pinky I think it could be partly in my head lol I know the hot flushes aren't! Lol 

Glad your getting your stitches out Hun should make you feel loads better  

Told you you would ov Natt! Lol 

Jess I hope Honey gets better soon xx

Cars all packed now so we're just waiting for dad and Simon to get back from taking the dogs and we're off to NewCastle! Sarah I shall wave on the way past lol might not be back on until Sunday depending on signal and wifi access. If not have a lovely weekend ladies, sending you all loads of hugs and :dust: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Good Morning ladie's.
> 
> Good luck at doctor's char. Hope it goe's well. x x x
> 
> Natt yay for positive opk. :D x x x
> 
> Laura Your welcome hun. It's a beautiful & wonderful time being pregnant. I loved it and would love to do it over and over again, But the next baby i have, im having a home birth.
> Oooow laura just thought you could have got your self a mother's day prezzie from your little bean. But then again you still can. :D:D:D:D x x x
> 
> Well today im very very tired, honey got me up really earlier (6:25am) as she is unwell with a bit of a cold, really bad runny nose & a bad chest. She kept me up untill 2am last night. So iv only had 4 and half hour's sleep. I tryed to lay down on the sofa with her but that didnt help. She wanted to play lol. x x x


thanks hun - i cant wait!

home births ate great but i dont think first time mums should do it, i was born at home when it wasnt the 'done thing' to do

awww im sorry honey isnt feeling too good - a day playing with her mummy will make her feel better xx



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Natt i dunno if you new this but in your sig you can (if you want to) take out the My Ovulation Chart at the bottom as your fertility friend ticker is also a link to you chart :D just thought i would let you know hun. x x x


says she with the words 'my ovulation chart' on her siggy that isnt a link :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> You know what pinky I think it could be partly in my head lol I know the hot flushes aren't! Lol
> 
> Glad your getting your stitches out Hun should make you feel loads better
> 
> Told you you would ov Natt! Lol
> 
> Jess I hope Honey gets better soon xx
> 
> Cars all packed now so we're just waiting for dad and Simon to get back from taking the dogs and we're off to NewCastle! Sarah I shall wave on the way past lol might not be back on until Sunday depending on signal and wifi access. If not have a lovely weekend ladies, sending you all loads of hugs and :dust: xxx

have a great time hun - this weekend will be more enjoyable now for you :thumbup: NO DRINKING THOUGH!!!! :rofl:

Have a safe journey xxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's,

Errr pinky click on it cause it is a link? I clicked on it and on the ff ticker they are both link's :lol:


----------



## Pinky32

nothing happens when i click on the words - only works if i click on ticker and https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/387775/]My


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh, when i click on it, it goe's to her chart and so doe's the ticker. When you put your mouse over the writting doe's it turn into a hand??? x


----------



## Pinky32

im talking about your siggy - the ticker works, the web link works but the words my ovulation chart doesnt


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol ya nutter i know that, I put it the because my chart link is below and just thought it looked good. hehe i thought you was talking about natt's sig. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

i had such a vivid dream last night

i dreamt that i called sarah to tell her she was an aunty, she picked up the phone and so i screamed "aunty sarah!!!!!" and all she said was "im tired, call me later" and put the phone down :cry:


----------



## pinkkitten74

i want to poas but i wont...dont wanta bfn. 11dpo crazy with waiting...too scared to test:(


----------



## Pinky32

i know the feeling - im just going to wait until af arrives - not going to bother testing

your ticker says your 9dpo


----------



## Pinky32

right girls, im off to the docs to get these stitches out wooooooo hoooooo!!!!!!!

plan on an hour long shower when i get home!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww how sad hun, I had a really horrible vivid dream the other night, It was really really horrible aswell. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

See you in a bit. Good luck and hope it dont hurt you to much hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aunty pinky knows everything! Lol
> 
> It's so hard when people done know yet keep asking or dropping hints. Sending love and hugs Charlotte. I'm feel good thanks, starting to get little waves of nausier every now and then, really gassy too lol xx
> 
> Thanks maybee, I know what you mean you don't want to keep saying things about incase you upset anyone, these ladies have been so lovely. I think because everyone wants it so badly it keeps the faith alive when a BFP arrives.

I think im still in shock Laura...we went from one extreme to the other so fast with you that my brain is still saying :saywhat: hahaha :D OFC im made up for you though! Hopefully the good news has broken our no bfp curse for good!

I remember that nausea...it was bloody awful. I got to the point where I felt it pretty much all the time at one point. Eating little bits took it away though! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> do you think the nausea is in your mind? dont mean that nastily, just thinking, upto now you didnt have any
> 
> the only reason i think sometimes its in our minds is i didnt used to get af pains until AFTER i saw af had started, then i would get them lol
> 
> doctors today, going to have my stitches out yayyyyyyyyyyy- i think that has a lot to do with me being down lately
> 
> also, temps went up again, think im trying for a triphastic chart, last month i didnt keep the temps up high to be classed as tri

They are defo climbing lovely!! Gogo eggy!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Yay!!!! Thank you so much hun! I told my OH that a friend of mine on here told me when to test etc and he says thank you very much aswell! :D :hugs: xxx

Great news Natt! Hope youre working on chasing that eggy!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Good Morning ladie's.
> 
> Good luck at doctor's char. Hope it goe's well. x x x
> 
> Natt yay for positive opk. :D x x x
> 
> Laura Your welcome hun. It's a beautiful & wonderful time being pregnant. I loved it and would love to do it over and over again, But the next baby i have, im having a home birth.
> Oooow laura just thought you could have got your self a mother's day prezzie from your little bean. But then again you still can. :D:D:D:D x x x
> 
> Well today im very very tired, honey got me up really earlier (6:25am) as she is unwell with a bit of a cold, really bad runny nose & a bad chest. She kept me up untill 2am last night. So iv only had 4 and half hour's sleep. I tryed to lay down on the sofa with her but that didnt help. She wanted to play lol. x x x

Awww...poor little mite...hope she feels better soon! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> You know what pinky I think it could be partly in my head lol I know the hot flushes aren't! Lol
> 
> Glad your getting your stitches out Hun should make you feel loads better
> 
> Told you you would ov Natt! Lol
> 
> Jess I hope Honey gets better soon xx
> 
> Cars all packed now so we're just waiting for dad and Simon to get back from taking the dogs and we're off to NewCastle! Sarah I shall wave on the way past lol might not be back on until Sunday depending on signal and wifi access. If not have a lovely weekend ladies, sending you all loads of hugs and :dust: xxx

I waved back honey!! Though it might have been a half asleep zombie style wave!

Hope you have a great time and hope we can get some piccies when youre back!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> You know what pinky I think it could be partly in my head lol I know the hot flushes aren't! Lol
> 
> Glad your getting your stitches out Hun should make you feel loads better
> 
> Told you you would ov Natt! Lol
> 
> Jess I hope Honey gets better soon xx
> 
> Cars all packed now so we're just waiting for dad and Simon to get back from taking the dogs and we're off to NewCastle! Sarah I shall wave on the way past lol might not be back on until Sunday depending on signal and wifi access. If not have a lovely weekend ladies, sending you all loads of hugs and :dust: xxx
> 
> have a great time hun - this weekend will be more enjoyable now for you :thumbup: NO DRINKING THOUGH!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Have a safe journey xxxxxClick to expand...

Yup..no more jagerbombs for you now for a while!

BTW laura...what you going to call your little beany? :D We need to know wht to call he/she for the next 8 months!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i had such a vivid dream last night
> 
> i dreamt that i called sarah to tell her she was an aunty, she picked up the phone and so i screamed "aunty sarah!!!!!" and all she said was "im tired, call me later" and put the phone down :cry:

ME no likey your dream...I cant believe I was such a bitch in your dream!!!! :( SAD PANDA!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i had such a vivid dream last night
> 
> i dreamt that i called sarah to tell her she was an aunty, she picked up the phone and so i screamed "aunty sarah!!!!!" and all she said was "im tired, call me later" and put the phone down :cry:
> 
> ME no likey your dream...I cant believe I was such a bitch in your dream!!!! :( SAD PANDA!!!Click to expand...

it was only a dream - doesnt mean anything


----------



## sarahuk

Indeed...cos ill be SO happy and crying like a loon when I get that call! x


----------



## Pinky32

your going to have to start waking up in the mornings


----------



## sarahuk

Lol seriously!! Im having such a hard time lately...normally Im not like this. Ill be shocked if my thyroid levels are normal. Im definitely thinking I need upping..doc did too.


----------



## Pinky32

well take ya time sorting the sleep out cos that phone call isnt coming in near future


----------



## Polly Girl

Hi All

How's tricks? I'm feeling dreadful. I went from a 37 day cycle to a 27 day last month - if I go off last month I should be dropping that little eggy this weekend/Monday. Have to admit, couldn't BD last night, was shattered. Amazing how stress knackers you out. Have to give it a go tomorrow. 
It's weird though - all throught the two week wait (sorry for typing mostly everything i full, I just hate acronyms!!) I had soooo promising symptoms - I was chucking up, pinching pains, headaches, complete lethargy and cramps, the works! Even thought I had implantation bleeding. It seemed to start DPO 6 and was (sorry - way over share coming up!) brown, not heavy at all, and unfortunately went on to be my lovely monthly (!) at about 12/13 DPO. I think. Still have dodgy symptoms though. Used a few internet cheapies, all negative. Boooo! As I'm typing I'm having little stabby pains. Most likely my IBS though!
Just thought I'd share it with you ladies. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Polly Girl

Just looked at my spelling - atrocious!! And whern I said BD tomorrow, I meant tonight, and tomorrow, and the next day etc etc........got to be sure!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sarah hun. x x x

Pinky how did doc's go. x x x

Polly girl sorry to hear that hun, good luck for ov this cycle. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies we had a brill journey up here and just been for a maccys ;-) nope no drinking for me ;-) 

Oooo I havnt thought what beanies nickname will be! Probs either beanie or jelly bean lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww lol that's well cute. I bet you cant wait hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Lol I know yh hehe jelly beans the size of a poppyseed ATM!


----------



## sarahuk

I like Jellybean :) Everyone goes with beany so...he/she is now unique! yay!


----------



## Pinky32

i just slept for 4 hours!!!!!!!!!

Jess - stitches came out easily with no pain thanks

laura - glad you got there safely

jellybean :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

And you say I sleep alot!


----------



## Pinky32

while at the docs, I asked the nurse to show me my blood results from dec as I had only been told they were "nornal"

I couldnt write them down as I caqnt write more than 3 worss without being in pain from my elbow but

Thyroid
Liver Function
Full Blood Count
and some others that i cant remember 

I saw that each one was listed as normal individually and my results fell between the "normal" range shown next to it
Only sugar was slightly high but i remember at the time eating tons of chocolate the night before


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> And you say I sleep alot!

you do!!!!!

I think i just get sleepy post ov cos of the high temps


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky lazy lol no im joking, glad they came out easy and with out pain and that great that you got to see your result's with your own eye's. :D x

Laura love the name, Jelly bean :D x

Me and honey are just watching in the night garden then she's gonna go to bed as she is a very tired little girl. I think im gonna have an earlier night tonight for the first time in a long while.

How are my lovly ladie's today. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sleep does you good tho hun, glad the stitches came out ok too. 

Im glad you all approve of jellybean ;-) I keep saying to Simon 'poppyseed' and he just grins lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura do you know when your little bundle of joy is due??? December ????


----------



## Laura2806

Going from date of ov it'll be 26th November  xx


----------



## Pinky32

when you estimate your ue date, you normally go by the first date of your last af

Lauras going to have to wait until she sees midwife and possibly have a scan to know how far along she is - i think beg half of nov


----------



## Laura2806

Hoping for an early scan so we find out ASAP and not get a shock at what should be the 12wk scan lol


----------



## Excalibur

Good evening ladies :hugs: 

Jess - Thank you hun! :D Sorry to hear Honey isn't well hun, hope she feels better soon. Oh, thank you for telling me that hun, I didn't know :haha: I have took it out now :D xxx

Laura - Hehe I know, you were all right! Thank you so much :hugs: Hope you have a lovely weekend hun. Aww JellyBean is so cute! xxx

Pinky - Awww that is an awful vivid dream! I'm 100% sure she wouldn't do that when the time comes! :hugs: Glad to hear you had the stitches removed and pain free! :thumbup: xxx

PinkKitten - Aww hun :hugs: xxx

Sarah - Thank you hun. Have definetly been working on the eggy :winkwink: You can check on my chart when we :sex: :blush: :rofl: xxx

Polly - Good luck catching that egg hun! xxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls how are you all?

Laura you feeling ok hunny? 
Pinky hope your shoulder is ok, taking stitches out sounds awful for that sort of wound! 
Nice new picture Jessica how cute, their dressed up for sports relief are they?
Natt- Did you have a positive OV test after last night?

I did a preg test this morning 11dpo.....BFN!! Im going to test again tommorow morning to make sure as i have a night our arranged that u cannot get out of so im hoping its going to be ok to drink, although a bfp would certainly make me cancel everything! haha!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome natt. x

Owww laura that's the day before my birthday. :D x

Pinky finishing my TTC list... Have you had clomid before and how many round's or month's ???? 

Kt - No hun, that was about 6 month's back now, It's honey and my neice and my OH and both of there grandad love's football and decided to buy them a little millwall kit each lol. Honey's has only warm it when millwall has been on lol. But that day we put them in the kit's to just take some pic's lol. And thank's i love this photo alot. There face's make them look like little football nutter's. 

x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky im just gonna leave it as no clomid but if im wrong let me know and i'll change it. Well ladie's in about ten minute's im gonna be posting it, and will be updating it everymonth. You'll see why. If iv got anythink wrong or missed anythink out just let me know??? And if iv missed any one out just let me know. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

KT - I haven't done a test today hun. Trying to decide wether to do one later or not. Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, you are not out yet though! Fingers crossed for tomorrows test hun :dust: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Jessy - no ive never done clomid

i think af is going to come early this cycle for me - ive got this light niggling pain and a weird feeling in my tummy


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Nooooooooo!!!! :af: 

I got myself some more wool today so I'm going to attempt to make a blanket again! The wool is not as bumpy so hopefully it should turn out ok! :thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

Aww, its very cute jess
Natt I would say it depends how quick u ov coz u almost had a pos yest, thanks for reassuriance about bfn fxd!


----------



## Excalibur

KT - I'm not sure how quick I Ov to be honest, I have never tested until it's been negative again lol. My 11:00pm test was positive I think, I took the picture at the 5 minute mark, then took another picture of it as I think the limit is 10 minutes?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry didnt work? :S


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Girls i cant get my list to work help???????????


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Can't see it hun, can just see a load of text writing? :wacko: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Nooooooooo!!!! :af:
> 
> I got myself some more wool today so I'm going to attempt to make a blanket again! The wool is not as bumpy so hopefully it should turn out ok! :thumbup:

just take it easy and count as you go along or at the end of each row


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> when you estimate your ue date, you normally go by the first date of your last af
> 
> Lauras going to have to wait until she sees midwife and possibly have a scan to know how far along she is - i think beg half of nov

You do...but then it tends to get amended. They do that since they base it on a standard cycle being 2 weeks pre ov and two weeks after.

More accurate will be determining her due date from two weeks pre-ov. But the scan will give her acurate dates.


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Aww, its very cute jess
> Natt I would say it depends how quick u ov coz u almost had a pos yest, thanks for reassuriance about bfn fxd!

natt got a positive late last night katie


----------



## sarahuk

Natt theres no need to test again. FF wil go off the first positive as its timing from that for ov to take place. 

Pinky shes not coming. I have pains right now too thats a bit like af but ive only just ovd today I think lol.

Its just your uterus...remember for the first week your CL is triggering your body to build the uterine lining etc :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I will do hun, thank you :D Just need to figure out how many stitches to put on the hook for a blanket :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Oh, thank you hun :D Makes it easier haha, at least I won't be stressing over OPK's anymore :haha: 

You Ov'd today? Woohoo! :happydance: 2WW here we come! :dust:


----------



## Pinky32

natt - i told you that yesterday

just do squares as their easier to count


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Natt theres no need to test again. FF wil go off the first positive as its timing from that for ov to take place.
> 
> Pinky shes not coming. I have pains right now too thats a bit like af but ive only just ovd today I think lol.
> 
> Its just your uterus...remember for the first week your CL is triggering your body to build the uterine lining etc :) x

their not like af pains


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Oohh, sorry hun, I thought I was trying a full blanket as I won't have to sew them altogether at the end :blush:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's Kt and sorry to hear you got a BFN. Big Hugs x x x

I cant get my list to show up girlie's... What should i do? x


----------



## kt1988

oh fab pinky, glad jess ovulated sorry I obviously missed that bit. So much chatting goes on on here thats its hard to keep up lol! 

How are you pinky?


----------



## Pinky32

natt - without meaning to sound rude - if your adding stitches mid row then your better off with squares as their easier to count as you go along and if you need to undo some then its easier and quicker


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yeah that's true hun. Thank you, I'll give it a go :)


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> oh fab pinky, glad jess ovulated sorry I obviously missed that bit. So much chatting goes on on here thats its hard to keep up lol!
> 
> How are you pinky?

im ok thanks katie xx


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> oh fab pinky, glad jess ovulated sorry I obviously missed that bit. So much chatting goes on on here thats its hard to keep up lol!
> 
> How are you pinky?
> 
> im ok thanks katie xxClick to expand...

Glad to hear it hun, lets hope we have more bfp on bnb soon! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's Kt hun. I know what you mean. lol i feel like that when i aint been on for a few hour's x x x

Natt i sent OUR TTC LIST to your hotmail/email will you try and post it for me hun :D x x x

anyway ladie's im off to bed need sleep lol. I'll speak to you's in the morning. x x x

night night and sweet dream's to all x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I tried to upload it hun but it's saying it's an Invalid File as it's saved as a BMP or something :wacko: Sorry hun. Night night, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Pinky32

natt do u want to send it to me and i'll see if i can open it


----------



## Excalibur

Our Thread's TTC list made by Jess :hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







Our Lovly Ladie's TTC list.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I opened it into Paintshop Pro and saved it as a JPEG. I don't think it's big enough though, is it? :wacko: xx

Jess - I e-mailed the new save back to you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

that makes sad reading


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - What do you mean hun?


----------



## Pinky32

just sad to read

you dont realise how long it is until you read it


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Our Thread's TTC list made by Jess :hugs: xxx

Awwww thats lovely Jess!


----------



## sarahuk

When I saw two years 3 months I did get a little sad...but then I stopped and thought "then its way too much invested to give up!" :)

Im having my beany...its been taking a while to bake but its coming!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yeah that's true hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I like your thinking hun! Good things come to those who wait? I can't say much though after the way I was with my OPK's! :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Its easy to do...ts just another poas addiction! Weve all been guilty of doing it with opks or hpts  x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - That's very true :haha: x


----------



## kt1988

Thats beautiful Jessics its so lovely to see a happy ending to ttc for laura I hope thats all of us very soon so we can discuss our pregnancies! :o)


----------



## Excalibur

Ok this might be a stupid question but..I need to know as it's been playing on my mind for a while now lol! You know if you have :sex: past midnight..for example say if me and OH get kinky tonight but it's past midnight, do you put it down for today 23rd March or tomorrow 24th March? :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

you would mark it as tomorrow if its past midnight hun - dont be embaressed asking questions

no question is silly


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun, I have been doing it right then. Phew! :D I thought it would work like that but I wasn't sure, when we did it last night..well this morning..it was past midnight so I marked it down as today, 23rd March :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

yep thats right

youve been doing it right


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun :hugs: Hope we see a nice temp rise in the morning :thumbup: xx


----------



## Pinky32

your welcome hunny

it doesnt have to be a big rise -n even a small one is good - it also might not rise tomoz, all depends when the egg dropped as it takes between 12-36 hours for it to drop so dont panic if it doesnt rise tomoz


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - That's even better! Might get another :sex: session in tonight :haha: Thank you for the pre warning though hun, at least I won't panic if it doesn't rise in the morning lol! 

I'm finding this wool a lot better! I don't think my needle is thick enough for the other wool, hence why I had so many problems! My first square is looking good so far! All the same amount of stitches aswell! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

what size hook you using?


----------



## Excalibur

I'm using a 5.00mm hook for this blanket. I asked in the shop itself and that is what they recommended.


----------



## Pinky32

thats what im using


----------



## Excalibur

I have a 5.00mm hook and a 4.5mm hook I think my other one is.


----------



## Pinky32

my mum got me a set of 12 from amazon so i hsve from size 2mm - 8mm but 5mm is my fav


----------



## Excalibur

Wow that's cool :D I have found 5.00mm my favourite aswell out of my two. :D


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Ok this might be a stupid question but..I need to know as it's been playing on my mind for a while now lol! You know if you have :sex: past midnight..for example say if me and OH get kinky tonight but it's past midnight, do you put it down for today 23rd March or tomorrow 24th March? :blush:

Ive been putting it down for the nexty day...but im not entirely sure if im doing it wrong. Its like with knowing when CD1 is..some people go for the day they srtart bleeding no matter the time...but FF says if its in the evening then put it for the next day :shrug:

I think as long as youre in your fertile window...it dont really matter chick :)


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - That's even better! Might get another :sex: session in tonight :haha: Thank you for the pre warning though hun, at least I won't panic if it doesn't rise in the morning lol!
> 
> I'm finding this wool a lot better! I don't think my needle is thick enough for the other wool, hence why I had so many problems! My first square is looking good so far! All the same amount of stitches aswell! :thumbup:

Well done chick!! Just remember..if it starts to get longer...youvre added a stitch! :) :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

their really cheap - about £5.99 or £6.99

I want to get some comfort grips which is like a silicone cover that goes over the grip of the hook to make it more comfy - ive got a rubber band wrapped round mine at the moment lol


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> I'm using a 5.00mm hook for this blanket. I asked in the shop itself and that is what they recommended.

5s is basically the cookie cutter. When making a blanket a 5mm, 5.5mm or 6mm is perfect :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> my mum got me a set of 12 from amazon so i hsve from size 2mm - 8mm but 5mm is my fav

I have a soft spot for the 4 :) Ive got them down as small as 0.5mm  Im actually thinking of getting some proper crochet thread and learning to make the lace type crochet. 

We have so much to learn and do ladies!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> their really cheap - about £5.99 or £6.99
> 
> I want to get some comfort grips which is like a silicone cover that goes over the grip of the hook to make it more comfy - ive got a rubber band wrapped round mine at the moment lol

Yeah I wanted some of those :) I use hooks now with handles and so that took away the need for the grips. Plus i think for me, it would be too bulky. Though if you find a decent cover, chuck us a link please so I can have a look :D Thats good thinking with the rubber band though!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I have always classed it as the next day if it's past midnight, my OH thought it wouldn't matter but I'm like, it's classed as such a date as it's after midnight! :haha: Yeah I always used to class the first sight of "blood/spotting" as CD1 but I heard that's wrong, it's the first day of proper "flow" :dohh: I will be keeping my eye on it lol, see if it starts to get longer! I'm doing really well with it at the moment though! Should have a picture to post at some point tomorrow :happydance: 

Pinky - Yeah they are not expensive at all. Ooo I have seen those on youtube videos that I have seen, I bet they are a lot better. :D 

When we went to the market today, the headbands that I made, I saw a load of them in a shop, all different sizes etc, they had crochet flowers sewn onto them etc, I was like no!!!!! You stole my ideas! :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

i found some on ebay but their green and i HATE the colour green

i like the glitter looking ones on the you tube vids


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I have some of the lace thread thing, that's what I made my Doyle out of? :D


----------



## sarahuk

ye it would have been Natt :) Im defo wanting to give it a go..ive seen some lovely things I want to make!

Was curled up wit my hot water bottle feeling sorry for myself...think i might need to crochet now..sigh  :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I look forward to seeing your projects! :D 

Awwww hun! :hugs: Crochet will make you feel better for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off for a quick shower then jumping in bed ladies. I shall speak to you all tomorrow. 

Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I look forward to seeing your projects! :D
> 
> Awwww hun! :hugs: Crochet will make you feel better for sure! :thumbup:

This was the last completed quick project I did...was just using odds and ends which is why the colours are a total mismatch lol :D

Its one of those plastic bag holders. And I dunno why the flower is placed so high but I followed a pattern and thats where it said to put it so... :p
 



Attached Files:







042.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

nn natt! x


----------



## Pinky32

nn natt

i like the colours on that sar


----------



## sarahuk

Aww thanks chick! I made it for my mom, she just said do it as bright as poss so...used up all the leftover brights!

Natt: These are some of the other random things ive made.

This was the first ever real thing I made. I made a blanket for matts mom and it ended up being bigger than a double bed lol..woops! I put these flowers in all the corners to break it up. I was so happy to complete a project!



This was a scarf I made for myself to go with my new coat...i think its the only thing ive ever made for myself come to think of it lol. I do love this stitch soooo much though...want to make a baby blanket from this stitch!:



OH! And these were the purple flowers I made to go on the ends to make it a bit more fancy:


----------



## Pinky32

fuck me your good


----------



## sarahuk

God no...im still a novice! Happy 8dpo honeybun!! xx


----------



## Pinky32

well your a blood good novice then lol

thank you - happy 1dpo to you x


----------



## Pinky32

on my chart i have a five day countdown to af

on number one it red then the next box is T for testing then the next is red

is af due on the first red box or the last box?

is the last box the longest my lp has been in past?
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sarahuk

The red boxes is when AF is possibly due. Thats why the T is in the middle box since thats the general average :) The one before it and after it are the earliest and latest its expected based on the past data :)


----------



## Pinky32

ahhhh thought so

thank you


----------



## Laura2806

Morning ladies just had a quick catch up before breakfast! Good to everyone's well and the crocheting is going really well, Sarah your ace hunni!! 

Well today's the day my big brother gets married!!! Eeeeeek lol I shall probably catch up again tomorrow morning or when we get home tomorrow afternoon, hope I don't miss anything! 

:dust: to my ladies xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's.

Natt thank's for fixing our TTC list and posting it and sending it back to me. :D x

Thank's girlie's im glad you all like. Sorry it made you's feel sad but it wont belong before your BFP's go on there :D:D:D x

Natt when i have :sex: after midnight i do the same as you but put a little note that it was really early hour's in the morning. :D x

Sarah your blanket, scarf and bag holder are really lovly hun. :D keep at it. Your great and im proud of ya. :D x

Pinky Your chart is looking great hun. :D x

Well i am really achy today, So later im gonna go have a lovly soak in the bath with load's of Radox nourish shea butter & ginger bath therapy MMMMMMMMMM. Smell's so good. Lol. 

I had really high temp this morning at 6:00am had it adjusted. But havent had a dip for implantation. So i think im out this month. But to be truthful im ok about it. Im so tired of stressing and getting upset that i just want to relax and let nature happen when it happen's. Im gonna keep charting just to know when ov is but from next month im not putting in know more symptom's at all the only thing that will be there is my folic acid. :D

So how are my lovly ladie's feeling/doing today. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww yay. how exciting hay. Have a lovly time hun, and well see you very soon. :D:D:D x x x


----------



## kt1988

Morning ladies, Hope you have a fab day Laura! :)

I think im out ladies another BFN this morning and think AF is going to show, i had a dip in temp this morning and a lil break out of spots last couple of days!


----------



## Pinky32

little dip is nothing to worry about - it would be different if it was a major dip

break out is a good sign though


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> little dip is nothing to worry about - it would be different if it was a major dip
> 
> break out is a good sign though

Thanks for your reassurance Pinky and i know its still early but i honestly feel that shes on her way, the only thing that makes me feel shes not is im not having tummy cramps! I remember having major spots last cycle couple of days before spotting! I hope your right tho hun? Hows your cycle going? Anything different?


----------



## Pinky32

see! no tummy cramps is a good sign

cross those legs - dont let the witch get you :hug:

im ok thanks, the only thing thats slightly different this cycle is i had sensitive nipples for a few days which i never get!

I get so hot in post ov that last night i thought i would pass out and i felt dizzy and sick but thats just my body temp affecting me - i was soooooo thirsty yesterday, couldnt seem to drink enough and my lips are dry and chapped = but again, i think thats just down to body temp


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> see! no tummy cramps is a good sign
> 
> cross those legs - dont let the witch get you :hug:
> 
> im ok thanks, the only thing thats slightly different this cycle is i had sensitive nipples for a few days which i never get!
> 
> I get so hot in post ov that last night i thought i would pass out and i felt dizzy and sick but thats just my body temp affecting me - i was soooooo thirsty yesterday, couldnt seem to drink enough and my lips are dry and chapped = but again, i think thats just down to body temp

hehehe legs are officially crossed. :)
Oh i hate that thirsty feeling hun, could be temp but its got to be a good sign that your temps are rising so much? Im trying to stay chilled on this ttc journey, part of me thinks its still early days because i know it is very early but another part of me worries sick every time i get af that theres something stopping us conceiving!! I wish i knew me and my oh were able to concieve as i think it would take out alot of worrying when ttc!


----------



## Pinky32

ever since i did cycles on my own with no medication help i seem to get very hot during post ov so im not going to get excited about it

its only been 5 months hun, the average is much more than that, so stop worrying about things as this will stop you conceiving

its hard to do but you have to stay chilled and relaxed - if af hits you, then its once step nearer to your bfp

each cycle is a learning curve and all you can do is keep trying

your not on your own the way you feel, otherwise you wouldnt have so many members on bnb


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Wow! That is lovely! Love the colours too! :D Your other projects are amazing! You are so good! :D xxx

Laura - Have a lovely day at your Brother's wedding hun. I'm sure you will! :D xxx

Jess - You're welcome hun, glad I could have been of some help. Oh that's a good idea, I never thought of that! Thank you ! :hugs: xxx

KT - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, you are not out until the witch arrives though :hugs: xxx

I had a little temp rise this morning, hopefully it will stay that way :happydance:


----------



## Mandyh

Hi all some1 have a look at my thread af due any day now and give me any advise please xx


----------



## Pinky32

what thread?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt when are you due AF hun???? Only asking because your stat's are red today and yesterday. x x x

Wooow pinky your chart is looking great hun. How long till you test hun. :D x x x

Kt dont worry about the little temp dip hun. Hope AF dont arrive for ya hun, when are you due? x x x


----------



## Pinky32

jess, im not going to bother testing - only got maximum of 4 days left so no point

you feel better after your bath?


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - My AF was due on 2nd April but it will have changed now won't it seeing as I Ov'd late? My stats are red? Already?!? :wacko: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

jess - dont panic natt!!!!

Natt - the reason your stats was red is because this is your first cycle with ff charts so it has nothing to go on - no background info

DONT PANIC!


----------



## Mandyh

Pinky32 said:


> what thread?

My thread is af due any day xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

OOoooow laura, I see this on the tv and thought you might be interested ...

www.mycakedecorating.co.uk

https://www.mycakedecorating.co.uk/media/12332/roses.jpg

https://www.mycakedecorating.co.uk/ImageGen.ashx?image=%2fmedia%2f9624%2fcake-subs-jess-web.jpg&width=455

You get all this free when you subscribe. ABOVE ^^^

https://www.mycakedecorating.co.uk/assets/images/cake_video.png

Hope you like hun... Watch the vidoe and you'll get an idea of what it is all about. :D:D:D x x x


----------



## Pinky32

sorry im not going to hunt around for a thread


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Phew!!!!! I thought it was strange and AF isn't due for a while yet! Thank you for clarifying that for me hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

lol i knew you would start panicing :rofl:

FF is good but it can only go on data about you, when it doesnt have any, it has to start with a basic


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your stat's are just there for when your ment to have AF but if you ov late then it dont matter. x x x

Pinky i wasnt trying to make natt panic, i was just asking her a question.


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Haha you were right! My eyes nearly popped out of my sockets! :rofl: 

Yeah that's true hun, if I end up charting again next cycle, it should know a little more about my cycles etc shouldn't it? :)


----------



## Pinky32

jessy i know hunny, but natt is a panicer and will worry about anything so you have to be careful not to set her off :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun, at least I know now, if ever in the future I get red stats then it means AF is due :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

yes natt - hopefully you wont have to keep charting but each cycle ff will do an average so that it gives you an idea when ov will happen and when af is due


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - That made me :rofl: You crack me up at times lol!


----------



## Pinky32

natt - green boxes on stats line is when ov is due and red is af

we like the green boxes and ignore the red ones lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Oohh that's good isn't it? At least will get a rough idea and then I don't panic all the time that my OPK's are not getting positive! :haha:

Noted lol :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

its true!!!!!!

look how panicy you got with the opks, i told you it would happen and it did


----------



## Mandyh

Pinky32 said:


> sorry im not going to hunt around for a thread

Af due any day
Hi all just need bit of advise my af is due any day i have irregular cycles i only started bbt about 8 days ago these r my temps
Cycle day 32 97.18 f
Cycle day 33. 97.60 
Cycle day 34. 97.86
Cycle day 35. 97.90
Cycle day 36. 98.34
Cycle day 37. 98.20
Cycle day 38. 98.34
Cycle day 39. 98.50. Todays temp

Keep getting mild cramping n quite bloated since temping
If i touch my nipples the bit sensitive bit very slightly sorry tmi
Felt my cervix since temping which has been high where ive had 2 bear down 2 feel the opening which has been hard n closed
Today felt cervix again had 2 bear down but its high soft (like puckered up lips) n closed (well i have 2 childrens already so it will always feel bit open) also cm is creamy but only when i feel cervix
Please please can some1 give me advise
Also been using the cheap online hpt all say neg even this morning


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Oohh that's good isn't it? At least will get a rough idea and then I don't panic all the time that my OPK's are not getting positive! :haha:
> 
> Noted lol :winkwink:

what most ple do is a few days before the green boxes, they start using opks so it uses less, less wastage


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> its true!!!!!!
> 
> look how panicy you got with the opks, i told you it would happen and it did

Very true hun :hugs: Thank you for that, you all kept me sane whilst I was cracking up lol! :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Oohh that's good isn't it? At least will get a rough idea and then I don't panic all the time that my OPK's are not getting positive! :haha:
> 
> Noted lol :winkwink:
> 
> what most ple do is a few days before the green boxes, they start using opks so it uses less, less wastageClick to expand...

That's a good idea, because I wasn't sure when O would be, I was advised to just start doing OPK's from CD11, last cycle I O'd on CD14 so it wasn't too bad lol, I didn't expect this cycle to take so long :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Mandyh said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> sorry im not going to hunt around for a thread
> 
> Af due any day
> Hi all just need bit of advise my af is due any day i have irregular cycles i only started bbt about 8 days ago these r my temps
> Cycle day 32 97.18 f
> Cycle day 33. 97.60
> Cycle day 34. 97.86
> Cycle day 35. 97.90
> Cycle day 36. 98.34
> Cycle day 37. 98.20
> Cycle day 38. 98.34
> Cycle day 39. 98.50. Todays temp
> 
> Keep getting mild cramping n quite bloated since temping
> If i touch my nipples the bit sensitive bit very slightly sorry tmi
> Felt my cervix since temping which has been high where ive had 2 bear down 2 feel the opening which has been hard n closed
> Today felt cervix again had 2 bear down but its high soft (like puckered up lips) n closed (well i have 2 childrens already so it will always feel bit open) also cm is creamy but only when i feel cervix
> Please please can some1 give me advise
> Also been using the cheap online hpt all say neg even this morningClick to expand...

hard to say when cycles are irregular but i would say to leave it a day or two then test again

personally i dont think cp checking is worth the hassle, mine has been low when it should be high, and high when it should be low, its unreliable

sensitive nipples can be a sign of pregnancy but also a sign of af so cant rely on that

keep testing - all you can do


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Oohh that's good isn't it? At least will get a rough idea and then I don't panic all the time that my OPK's are not getting positive! :haha:
> 
> Noted lol :winkwink:
> 
> what most ple do is a few days before the green boxes, they start using opks so it uses less, less wastageClick to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea, because I wasn't sure when O would be, I was advised to just start doing OPK's from CD11, last cycle I O'd on CD14 so it wasn't too bad lol, I didn't expect this cycle to take so long :haha:Click to expand...

yeah cos the average is around cd14 - but can happen earlier or later each cycle so its good to learn what your body does building up to ov so that you can keep an eye out

i get ewcm and just happened to check the tissue on cd8 so when i took an opk i got a + on cd9 a few cycles ago


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol you'll get your BFP very soon hun. Dont panic. Just chill and relax. x x x

Mandyh i dont really know what to say hun, As youyr not actually late YET. I would just wait and see if AF arrive's or not. Most symtpom's can be pregnancy or AF so symptom's dont really count that much. And cervix is not the best thing to rely on. My cervix has been the same as your's since ov. High soft firm ect. it jusy keep's changing and Creamy cm the same iv had that since ov and do have most month's just relax and wait to see if AF arrive's or not then test. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yeah that's true hun, I guess each cycle is different? :) Oh, you got lucky there then didn't you? :winkwink: 

Jess - Aww thank you hun, I'm trying to be as chilled and relaxed as possible, doing my Crochet :haha: 

Do my temps look like Post O temps today or are they still too low? :wacko:


----------



## Mandyh

I have a app on my iphone where i track my af it says i have a average 37 day cycle as that goes by my last 2 periods that i have charted n that says i should have been due af yesterday xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well if you are a day late maybe your should wait to day's and test again. As Prog double's every 2 day's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

natt - stop worrying about your temps - their fine!!!!! lol

you;ll know more in a day or two

Manyh - nothing you can do apart from test in a day or two if af doesnt come


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hehe, I was born a worrier :blush: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt wouldnt worry about you temp's up to now, as me and pinky have both had higher temp's before ov rather than after ov. all that matter's is that it keep rising after ov. Even if it went up tomorrow by a tad more then your temp today, it's all fine hun. Dont worry dont panic. Just relax and watch your temp's rise after ov. Which what are you now around DPO1... Ow and it take's three day's of raised temp's to confirm ov. :D dont worry to much. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Thank you hun :hugs: I don't know what I would do without you lovely ladies! Probably be bald with stress by now :rofl: I will relax and look forward to seeing them rise :winkwink: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome. :D im off to do honey some lunch and will be back asap. 

Om girlie's dont forget were nearly at our 400th page and 4000th post.... :D


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Aww bless, enjoy making Honey's lunch hun :D 

Wow! We are little chatter box's aren't we? :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Morning ladies just had a quick catch up before breakfast! Good to everyone's well and the crocheting is going really well, Sarah your ace hunni!!
> 
> Well today's the day my big brother gets married!!! Eeeeeek lol I shall probably catch up again tomorrow morning or when we get home tomorrow afternoon, hope I don't miss anything!
> 
> :dust: to my ladies xxxx

Aww thanks chick!

Hope you have a great time and we want to see you and Simon in your daper wedding clothes!! :) Hugs to you and jellybean! xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's.
> 
> Natt thank's for fixing our TTC list and posting it and sending it back to me. :D x
> 
> Thank's girlie's im glad you all like. Sorry it made you's feel sad but it wont belong before your BFP's go on there :D:D:D x
> 
> Natt when i have :sex: after midnight i do the same as you but put a little note that it was really early hour's in the morning. :D x
> 
> Sarah your blanket, scarf and bag holder are really lovly hun. :D keep at it. Your great and im proud of ya. :D x
> 
> Pinky Your chart is looking great hun. :D x
> 
> Well i am really achy today, So later im gonna go have a lovly soak in the bath with load's of Radox nourish shea butter & ginger bath therapy MMMMMMMMMM. Smell's so good. Lol.
> 
> I had really high temp this morning at 6:00am had it adjusted. But havent had a dip for implantation. So i think im out this month. But to be truthful im ok about it. Im so tired of stressing and getting upset that i just want to relax and let nature happen when it happen's. Im gonna keep charting just to know when ov is but from next month im not putting in know more symptom's at all the only thing that will be there is my folic acid. :D
> 
> So how are my lovly ladie's feeling/doing today. x x x

Aww thanks chick. Hope Hopen feels better today too btw.

Dont worry about implantation dip. Thats not an indication of a successful month. Some people get them some people dont :) My bfp cycle I didnt get one at all! So no...youre not out!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Morning ladies, Hope you have a fab day Laura! :)
> 
> I think im out ladies another BFN this morning and think AF is going to show, i had a dip in temp this morning and a lil break out of spots last couple of days!

The good news is that your temps are still elevated...and last month you had a gradual several day decline...so im holding out on you for now! Youre not out till she shows!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> see! no tummy cramps is a good sign
> 
> cross those legs - dont let the witch get you :hug:
> 
> im ok thanks, the only thing thats slightly different this cycle is i had sensitive nipples for a few days which i never get!
> 
> I get so hot in post ov that last night i thought i would pass out and i felt dizzy and sick but thats just my body temp affecting me - i was soooooo thirsty yesterday, couldnt seem to drink enough and my lips are dry and chapped = but again, i think thats just down to body temp

Tell them how many teas you had!!!

And u said =I= was the one that drink too much tea!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Wow! That is lovely! Love the colours too! :D Your other projects are amazing! You are so good! :D xxx
> 
> Laura - Have a lovely day at your Brother's wedding hun. I'm sure you will! :D xxx
> 
> Jess - You're welcome hun, glad I could have been of some help. Oh that's a good idea, I never thought of that! Thank you ! :hugs: xxx
> 
> KT - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, you are not out until the witch arrives though :hugs: xxx
> 
> I had a little temp rise this morning, hopefully it will stay that way :happydance:

Thanks chick!

And wooot!! Come on eggy...do your thang!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Haha you were right! My eyes nearly popped out of my sockets! :rofl:
> 
> Yeah that's true hun, if I end up charting again next cycle, it should know a little more about my cycles etc shouldn't it? :)

Every cycle will cause it to recalculate your averages...so yup...the more cycles it has to go off the more reliable the estimates are!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - You're more than welcome hun :hugs:

Hehe thank you, I hope it's doing it's thang as we speak :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Oohh that's good isn't it? At least will get a rough idea and then I don't panic all the time that my OPK's are not getting positive! :haha:
> 
> Noted lol :winkwink:
> 
> what most ple do is a few days before the green boxes, they start using opks so it uses less, less wastageClick to expand...
> 
> That's a good idea, because I wasn't sure when O would be, I was advised to just start doing OPK's from CD11, last cycle I O'd on CD14 so it wasn't too bad lol, I didn't expect this cycle to take so long :haha:Click to expand...

Thing is without a couplem of months of confirmed ov either by opks or temps, you dont really know what normal OV is for you :) It could be that this is normally when your egg pops :D


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - That's very true. I'm hoping it won't need any data entering after this cycle but if it does..I guess it will get to know my cycles as time goes on. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Crossing fingers and toes you can cancel it hun!! :) 

Im feeling like such a crochet day today!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Cancel what hun? :)

I say go for it!! I'm Crocheting as we speak :haha: Really loving this square! It's a nice baby blue colour! I have a yellow aswell which I had a lot of problems with lol! I don't know wether to Crochet around the edges with that colour or just leave it all Blue, i'm a long way from finished though so plenty of time to decide :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

I have nearly finished my first square, I have Cast on 30 Stitches and it measures about 17 and a half CM. Does it have to be 17 and a half CM both ways? :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

I wouldnt go off measuring. Id basically chain on as many stitches width as I like then I just go up until Im happy! Then make a note of the stiches across and the rows and then I just make loads of em. You could always make blue and yellow squares and sew them together? I love those colours together!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Oh, I get you now :D I'll just do that then hehe. Sounds like a good idea! I won't use the yellow wool that I have as it's too thick and bubbly compared to the wool I'm using now. I'll get some yellow wool at some point! Thank you for the idea hun. It could then be a Unisex blanket couldn't it? ;)


----------



## Excalibur

I just finished my first Crochet Square and I am very happy with it haha. I'll upload a picture soon :happydance:

Also girls...remember.... 

Tick tock, tick tock the clocks spring forward tonight. Celebrate the start of British Summer Time by turning your clocks forward an hour and enjoy the daylight.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Woooow hoooo summer's finally here. lol. x x x

Thank's for telling mt about the clock's, hehe I wouldnt have relised. :D x x x 

Sarah, Thank's for tip's hun, and yer honey's a little better today thank's for asking, she didnt even wake up for a bottel last night she slept all the way though from 8pm (when she went to bed) untill 6am when she got up. I had an early vone last night but still so tired. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww natt blue and yellow sound's good. I cant wait to see it finished. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun, that's my good deed done for the day :haha: 

Glad Honey is feeling better today hun xxx


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww natt blue and yellow sound's good. I cant wait to see it finished. x x x

Aww thank you hun, going to get some Yellow wool on Wednesday when we are in town. :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, and your welcome. and yer sound's great hun. :D x x x

I was just having a look at a haven holiday for next year for me, oh, honey and maybe oh's family. In a prestige caravan, for 7 day's, in waymouth dorset... £447.00... Normally £900.00. OMG i couldnt believe it, so gonna get in touch with oh's family and see what there saying and hopefully bob's your uncle they wanna come. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Wow! That sounds lovely! Not a bad price either for so many nights and so many bodies! :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know that's what i was thinking. There's 6 adult's a to toddler's. x x x

:D Hopefully all goe's well and next april were of to haven. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Aww that will be nice, I hope you can manage to get it booked and have a nice holiday! I'm in desperate need of a holiday, not been for quite a few years now :o xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww thank's hun. Me to, i aint been for a good few year's now. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Wwwwoooooooooooooooo Hhhhooooooooooooooo 4000th post & 400th page & 1BFP (So far). Chattie Ladie's. :D:D:D 

Load's of wish's apon the star's for our BFP's to come soon. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I didnt join at the begining but i cant believe how far weve got on here. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Ommm ladie's how do i edit my FF ticker????? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I didn't join at the beginning either but we have come a long way! :D You have to go to FF and onto the tickers don't you hun? xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know hun. I tryed that but ticker's not coming up, only ticker code. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

I just wish they would move us to the buddy groups alrady lol


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I'm not sure then hun, sorry :( xxx

Sarah - Ooo that would be great wouldn't it? :D Can you not leave a message for the Admin asking them? xxx


----------



## Pinky32

that would be great - then pple wouldnt come on asking for help with no please and thank you and buggering off without saying thanks

the next one - im not helping


----------



## sarahuk

I knew they wouldnt say anything...thats why I never responded. TBH, so many people pop in and out of threads that I usually wait to see them make a couple of posts before getting involved lol.

Ye we need to poke an admin and get moved for sure!


----------



## Excalibur

I couldn't do that to be honest, it's just plain rude! I always use my manners :haha: 

If anyone see's an Admin, poke them! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

i normally do ignore them


----------



## Excalibur

I found some of those Pencil Grips that go over your Crochet hook, nice glitter one's too! :D

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-X-BER...ncils_WritingEquipment_SM&hash=item19cec9fe20


----------



## Pinky32

oooooooooooooooooh your a diamond!!!!!

I didnt even think about looking for pencil grips doh

Ive just ordered some - hope they fit!!!!

Wooooo hooooo
thak you hunnybun xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> oooooooooooooooooh your a diamond!!!!!
> 
> I didnt even think about looking for pencil grips doh
> 
> Ive just ordered some - hope they fit!!!!
> 
> Wooooo hooooo
> thak you hunnybun xx

You're more than welcome hun. I was having a browse on E-Bay and I remembered that you wanted some. 

I think they will fit hun as that's what all the ladies use on the videos that I watch on YouTube :haha: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

they prob wont fit the small thinner hooks but they will fit the hooks that i most use

well done!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - You'll have to let me know hun :) 

I have just made a couple of flowers :haha: They are not perfect but practice makes perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

oh i will hun - if you want a few, have them - theres 20 in a pack

here are the hooks my mum got from amazon for me https://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-Al...r_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1332633612&sr=1-1

oooh flowers :thumbup:

im making a table cloth for the dining table - about another 7 rows to go and it will be done


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - You might need them in time to come incase you get wear and tear :o 

Ooo those hooks are pretty, might have to order myself some of those at some point :winkwink:

I wanted to learn how to make some flowers so I can eventually sew them onto my headbands or other things.

Wow cool! I can't wait to see it! :D


----------



## Excalibur

Oh and I did another square today, done 2 now :happydance: Can't wait to get some yellow wool on Wednesday! :D


----------



## Pinky32

you counting the stitches when you finish a row?

flowers will look lovely on the bands


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I sure am. I'm also logging them into a Notepad Document then I do each square exactly the same :thumbup: They are nice and straight now :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

brilliant!!!!!

before my mum got me those hooks i was using hers and found them really uncomfortable but these ones are very comfy and light - love em!


----------



## Excalibur

I can't wait to sew it altogether and see how it looks finished hehe :D 

Oh cool, I'm using the standard Grey/Silver one's.


----------



## Excalibur

I'm going to bed now hun. I'm knackered and had a nasty headache for the past few days. 

Speak to you soon hun.

Night night, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Pinky32

im sure it will look great when its done hun

yep the grey one was the one i was using - hurt my hand after a few hours

awwww have a good sleep and hopefully headache will have gone

xx


----------



## Pinky32

My temps dropped this morning - feel a pressure low down below knickerline :cry:


----------



## Polly Girl

Hate having IBS. Blatantly very similar to pregnancy symptoms. 

I know it sometimes appears that people just pop in and out if these forums but all I can say is that we all deal with TTC differently. Personally I found this site/thread for more of a natter than anything else. Visiting and not coming back is nothing personal to anyone. 

xxxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls thanks for your comments yest pinky, sorry for late reply but I had a long day and night out with a group of friends and ada bit of a drama with outfit so had to run out jus afta I posted to change something! Not happy!

Anyway new day.... Pinky def spotting so the witch is def on her way, like u say though its one step closer. (see keeping positive)lol! Hows u tday hun ur thinking the witch will get you tday too are u?:( I.do hope not! I know my af is coming but I have no cramps and to top it off I have a full blown cold!!! Grrrr!


----------



## Pinky32

awww katie im sorry your spotting - keep those legs tightly closed!!!!!!

i dont think af will come yet - but each cycle when my temps drop shes on her way

i had such a bad day yesterday - i get hot flushes post ov which then make me feel sick and dizzy - even burped and got a mouthful of sick!

i decided around 9pm to go to the supermarket to get some fresh air thinking that would make me better and was nearly sick in there so that didnt work

it went on for about 3 hours then died off - not nice

on a positive note - the sun is shining, so im going to get my fat arse of the sofa and get ready and go out for a nice log walk

where did you go last night? did you have a good time?


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> awww katie im sorry your spotting - keep those legs tightly closed!!!!!!
> 
> i dont think af will come yet - but each cycle when my temps drop shes on her way
> 
> i had such a bad day yesterday - i get hot flushes post ov which then make me feel sick and dizzy - even burped and got a mouthful of sick!
> 
> i decided around 9pm to go to the supermarket to get some fresh air thinking that would make me better and was nearly sick in there so that didnt work
> 
> it went on for about 3 hours then died off - not nice
> 
> on a positive note - the sun is shining, so im going to get my fat arse of the sofa and get ready and go out for a nice log walk
> 
> where did you go last night? did you have a good time?

Oh hun thats sounds dreadful, hope thats a good sign for u! Wouldnt that make it worth it! :) I only went into my local town but it was something a friend organised n I just couldn't get out of it... Little did I know I would spot tday so not preggie :( it was good fun for a change mind. Im not a going out type of girl c. Much rather not drink n stay in.


----------



## Pinky32

at least it got you out the house

i used to go out every night drinking, partying etc but would much rather stay at home with a good movie (or even a crap one)

in the past ive been out with pple who drank too much and got physical abuse from them so it put me off pple that drink - about once a year i;ll go out and have a good few vodkas but as soon as i start getting giggly i just stop - i cant make myself drink anymore

the hot flushes are only a sign that im doing cycles on my own - sadly they dont mean anything more - todays temp dip confirmed it

i know sarah will come on later and say its only a little dip blah blah blah but each of my cycles ive peaked and then gone downhill - this one will be no different so im glad i ignored sarah last night when she was telling me to test :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun, it will be a nice accomplishment once it's finished. My headache has gone this morning which is a good thing! Nooooooo :af: stay away!!!!!!!! :growlmad: 

KT - Hope :af: stays away hun.


----------



## Pinky32

it will be lovely natt

im hoping to finish my table cover today but ive decided i want to put a border round it which ive yet to learn :rofl: - god i make things hard for myself lol

i dont think af will come yet - i think it will be later in the week, possibly around tues or wed. i felt so ill last night which i wouldnt mind if it lead to a bfp but when its another bfn all the nausea, dizzyness, feeling woozy and very hot is not nice

oh well - just waiting for my mum to get her arse in gear as she forgot the clocks went forward so is running an hour late


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun :hugs: 

I can't wait to see your Table Cover hun, bet it's lovely! Yeah I need to learn how to make borders lol, I want to put a border around my Blanket when it's finished, otherwise it will look plain I think. 

Aww, I hope you feel better soon hun, sounds awful what you went through last night! :hugs: 

Oops! The clock on my phone etc had daylight saving so it changes automatically, when I went to bed last night, last time I checked my phone it was 12:50am, next time it was 2:05am, I was like, huh, are my eyes playing tricks on me or what? Then I realised the clocks went forward! :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> I found some of those Pencil Grips that go over your Crochet hook, nice glitter one's too! :D
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-X-BER...ncils_WritingEquipment_SM&hash=item19cec9fe20

I suspect they might be a little too wide for a lot of the hooks...but not sure


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oh i will hun - if you want a few, have them - theres 20 in a pack
> 
> here are the hooks my mum got from amazon for me https://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-Al...r_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1332633612&sr=1-1
> 
> oooh flowers :thumbup:
> 
> im making a table cloth for the dining table - about another 7 rows to go and it will be done

I use these as it takes away the need for me to worry about having something to hold on:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Aluminium-...I42K/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1332677074&sr=8-9

I finished my sisters plastic bag holder yesterday...now back onto my blanket.

Cant wait to see your finished cover and ur flowers/blankey natt!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> My temps dropped this morning - feel a pressure low down below knickerline :cry:

Looks more like levelling off than droping to me. :)


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls thanks for your comments yest pinky, sorry for late reply but I had a long day and night out with a group of friends and ada bit of a drama with outfit so had to run out jus afta I posted to change something! Not happy!
> 
> Anyway new day.... Pinky def spotting so the witch is def on her way, like u say though its one step closer. (see keeping positive)lol! Hows u tday hun ur thinking the witch will get you tday too are u?:( I.do hope not! I know my af is coming but I have no cramps and to top it off I have a full blown cold!!! Grrrr!

Awww hun...I gope the spotting stays as just spotting or buggers off :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> awww katie im sorry your spotting - keep those legs tightly closed!!!!!!
> 
> i dont think af will come yet - but each cycle when my temps drop shes on her way
> 
> i had such a bad day yesterday - i get hot flushes post ov which then make me feel sick and dizzy - even burped and got a mouthful of sick!
> 
> i decided around 9pm to go to the supermarket to get some fresh air thinking that would make me better and was nearly sick in there so that didnt work
> 
> it went on for about 3 hours then died off - not nice
> 
> on a positive note - the sun is shining, so im going to get my fat arse of the sofa and get ready and go out for a nice log walk
> 
> where did you go last night? did you have a good time?

Thing is, you havent really dropped dropped. Temps cant keep rising and rising, they will ebb and flow even after pregnancy. Your temps didnt drop to coverline, they dropped well within the elevated level. So you cant assume that youre getting af based off that.

You should see my bfp cycle...up down up down


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> at least it got you out the house
> 
> i used to go out every night drinking, partying etc but would much rather stay at home with a good movie (or even a crap one)
> 
> in the past ive been out with pple who drank too much and got physical abuse from them so it put me off pple that drink - about once a year i;ll go out and have a good few vodkas but as soon as i start getting giggly i just stop - i cant make myself drink anymore
> 
> the hot flushes are only a sign that im doing cycles on my own - sadly they dont mean anything more - todays temp dip confirmed it
> 
> i know sarah will come on later and say its only a little dip blah blah blah but each of my cycles ive peaked and then gone downhill - this one will be no different so im glad i ignored sarah last night when she was telling me to test :rofl:

Like I said though...temps fall. You cant expect to get flat temps if theres pregncny  Things still go up and down.


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww thank you hun :D Your Plastic Bag Holder is amazing! Love the colours. Can't wait to see your finished Blanket :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Afternoon my lovly ladie's,

Pinky hope you feel better soon, and what sarah said make's sence, They might just be leveling. Mine done the same this morning. x x x

Natt wooow 2 square's and some flower's. :D your getting there and they may not be perfect but like you said practice make's perfect. :D x x x

Kt Sorry to hear your spotting, Hope it's just a little spotting hun. x x x

Sarah Woow finished your sister's plastic bag holder what colour's did you use for it. :D How long you been working on that hun? x x x

OH got up with honey this morning as he watched F1, And let me stay in bed for a while, got back up at 8:15am, even put honey for a nap at 11am and went back to sleep on the sofa untill 12:30pm but im still so tired. But hopefully i'll get a good night's sleep tonight. :D I need it x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hehe thank you hun :D Hoping to make loads of Headbands and sew the flowers onto them.

Aww that was lovely of your OH to let you have a lie in, bless him xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hello Ladies!!! 

How are we all?? 

The crochetings going great for you all ;-) glad to see it :thumbup: 

Tha wedding was amazing had a fantastic day! Was dying to tell people about jellybean! Lol back home now do gonna move the fish tank out of the window cuse of the sun, well I'm gonna watch Simon move it hehe then watch a disney film  

He was sooo sweet yesterday, I say on the decking outside and he stood infront of me poked my belly and said 'poppyseed' eeek! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hiya hun :hi: 

Really glad to hear you had a lovely time at your Brother's wedding yesterday. That's right, you watch Simon move the fish tank, no heavy lifting :haha: 

Aww bless him, that's so sweet :blush: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

I just went to the bathroom and there was a lot of thick, white, creamy discharge, is this normal post Ovulation? When I stood up I could feel it :blush: :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

hiya laura = glad you had a fab time!!!!

natt - either cm or no cm is normal post ov so dont worry - none of it means anything - i think its estrogen that makes it, just means that you have some estrogen in your system - thats all

doesnt mean good - goesnt mean bad - STOP PANICING


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies  

Natt you make me laugh! Calm down, relax and let it happen, try to stop monitoring everything that your body does, enjoy TTC as much as poss and get plenty of rest cause lord knows your gonna need it once that little one comes along! Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I'm not panicking hun, I couldn't help but notice it when I stood up lol, I could feel it :blush: Thank you though :hugs: 

Laura - Hehe glad I make you laugh hun :p I am relaxing, trying my hardest too anyway, busy look for some tutorials on how to make a border around each of my squares but crochet them together at the same time :haha:


----------



## kt1988

Hi Girls, af has officially arrived, im ok though, look on the bright side my cycles are very consistant and im definately ovulated every month on the same day! :)


----------



## Excalibur

KT- Aww sorry AF arrived hun :hugs: Glad you are ok about it, I guess it's a step closer to a BFP right? xxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Afternoon my lovly ladie's,
> 
> Pinky hope you feel better soon, and what sarah said make's sence, They might just be leveling. Mine done the same this morning. x x x
> 
> Natt wooow 2 square's and some flower's. :D your getting there and they may not be perfect but like you said practice make's perfect. :D x x x
> 
> Kt Sorry to hear your spotting, Hope it's just a little spotting hun. x x x
> 
> Sarah Woow finished your sister's plastic bag holder what colour's did you use for it. :D How long you been working on that hun? x x x
> 
> OH got up with honey this morning as he watched F1, And let me stay in bed for a while, got back up at 8:15am, even put honey for a nap at 11am and went back to sleep on the sofa untill 12:30pm but im still so tired. But hopefully i'll get a good night's sleep tonight. :D I need it x x x

I hope you get your sleep honey :) Hmm...I did it in mottled grey and black. Ill post a piccie later on of the finished project. It wasnt as nice as the other one in my opinion, but i dont get on with my sister so shes just lucky in the first place i even bothered lol.

I spent a chunk of yesterday on it and finished it...hmmm..what time pinky? 1am or something I think. In total I spent about 10 hours on it I think.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> 
> How are we all??
> 
> The crochetings going great for you all ;-) glad to see it :thumbup:
> 
> Tha wedding was amazing had a fantastic day! Was dying to tell people about jellybean! Lol back home now do gonna move the fish tank out of the window cuse of the sun, well I'm gonna watch Simon move it hehe then watch a disney film
> 
> He was sooo sweet yesterday, I say on the decking outside and he stood infront of me poked my belly and said 'poppyseed' eeek! Xxx

Awww thats so sweet! And...can you believe it...5wks tomorrow based on our estimations!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> Natt you make me laugh! Calm down, relax and let it happen, try to stop monitoring everything that your body does, enjoy TTC as much as poss and get plenty of rest cause lord knows your gonna need it once that little one comes along! Lol

Good idea and advice!

In the 2years and 3 months ive been trying...you name it ive had it...a billion times!

I think sometimes we get so wound up about what our bodies doing that we make it so stressed out that it makes it do physical things also that leads to more tension. Ive been soooo guilty of that!

Anything you get in the tww can be a symptom of bfp or af. The only thing thats going to make the difference is the positive test...so try and keep yourselves distracted is my advice!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi Girls, af has officially arrived, im ok though, look on the bright side my cycles are very consistant and im definately ovulated every month on the same day! :)

Awww hun...sorry to hear that...:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Hi Girls, af has officially arrived, im ok though, look on the bright side my cycles are very consistant and im definately ovulated every month on the same day! :)

awwwwww hunny :growlmad:


----------



## kt1988

Thanks girlies!:)


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear about AF kt, :hugs: one step closer tho xx

Thanks Sarah, I know 5wks!!!! We reach Appleseed tomorrow! Lol  was a truly lovely day. 

I fell asleep at about 7 and woke up half hour ago! My backs now killing and I feel sick :-( Simon said maybe it was how I sleeping but considering its how I always sleep I'm not convinced, really feel sicky now tho :-( think its back to bed for me! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Probably all the hormones chick! I actually started with stuff fairly early so it could be all that hcg running rampant on your body!

x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh spose so lol cramps have pretty mch gone now, just down to one or two a day, back still hurts today tho. 

Lots to do today! Drop the suits back in to the hire place, pick all 3 dogs up from the kennels, go to the bank and open an account for the deposite money and get it transferred over, see if there's any new houses on the market, do the food shopping and put it away and I think that's it lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good morning ladie's,

Awww laura that's really cute what oh did, Im glad you had a great time. :D Seem's like you are a very bizzy bee today, Hope you backache goe's away soon hun. x x x

Kt Sorry to hear AF arrived, But like you said look on the bright side. Glad your staying positive hun. x x x

Sarah wow that's actually quite quick, and there quite big aswell. Your a pro lol. Sorry to hear you dont get on with your sister. How you doing hun. x x x

Natt your welcome hun, Have you done any more flower's yet? I cant wait to see your finished bit. :D x x x

Pinky How you doing today hun, Is your arm doing any better sweety. I hope so. x x x

Well today, Im still tired lol, But In quite a good mood, Got honey's new booster seat coming today, Which i cant wait for as she has been a little sausage eating up the table, and not in her high chair, but she can just about see over the dining table lol. Also got a bed guard coming soon, because she keep's falling out of bed. I think then i will get more peice a breakfast, lunch, dinner time & bed time. :D 

Well yesterday we went to oh's mother's house, It was a laugh and a nice day out of my flat lol :D x x x

I think AF might be on it's way as im getting really bad cramp's but not like AF cramp's it's quite odd, But then again im really gassy so it could be that. But even if it is AF coming im all good. You lovly ladie's have helped me to relax and stay positive. I feel so much better about AF arriving and that, since i met my lovly ladie's :D:D:D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Very busy today lol 

Aww that's lovely hunni, I got AF cramps and a BFP so don't think this cycle is over ;-) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

True lol. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Actually that defo true because when i was pregnant with honey, I still got AF cramp's every month when i was ment to have a period. Iv only just remember'd that. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

glad everyones ok and happy

everyone seems to have pma apart from me

i spent yesterday finishing off my table cover which i'll press and then take a picy of - even did a border which im very pleased with

today my temps went below coverline which its never done before - im 10dpo and my min lp is 10 so no idea whats going to happen


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww sorry to hear your not feeling to happy love, I did see the dip below cover line but didnt wanna say any think, Dont like putting people down if you know what i mean. You had a little tiny dip at DPO6 and then went right down at DPO10 but if your ment to Be due AF today then maybe it could be late implantion. But they do say that can happen from i think DPO7-DPO11 . Not 100% sure as i cant really remember. But it's somethink like that. Im not trying to get your hope's high hun, just try to stay positive just see what happen's with your temp tomorrow hun. Just think it's somethink new. You said you've never had before maybe it could be a good sign and even if AF doe's arrive hun, Which i do hope it dont and you get your BFP but like you say one step closer to your BFP. I know you situation's a bit difficult, But you will get there and we will alway's be hear for you. :D x x x


----------



## Pinky32

thanks jess

i dont know when af is due as my lp is different each month but its anywhere between now and wed


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Ooo you sound like you are going to be a busy bee today. There's just not enough hours in the day! :haha: 

Jess - I haven't done anymore flowers yet, just the two that I did last time. I'm hoping to get some more made soon though. Been concentrating on my Blanket hehe. On my 4th Square now :D Aww that's lovely that you are getting a new Booster seat for Honey. AF cramps don't mean a thing at this stage :hugs: 

Pinky - Oh get you making a border! I can't wait to see it! :D I hope AF stays away! :af::growlmad: 

As for me....I got my cross hairs today!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

i completed my table cover last night
 



Attached Files:







table cover 1.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 4









table cover 2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4









table cover 3.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Wow!!!!! I love your table cover hun, it's amazing! Love the shell like edging aswell! :thumbup: You will be a pro in no time :haha: I bet you are glad you have achieved completing a project? :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you natt xxxx

tbh im over the moon with it - i did the shell border as i learnt it - never done it before, never even looked to see how it was done before

im just about to go out to get some milk and when i come back im starting a new project


----------



## Excalibur

You're welcome hun, you should be over the moon with it, it's lovely hun, love the colours too! :D That's the best way to learn I think, as you go along. That's how I learn hehe. Have you any idea's what you would like to do for your next project or is it a secret? :winkwink: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i completed my table cover last night

WOAH hun that came out fantastiac!!!!

Well done lady!! Cant wait to see the next project!

Hope you ladies are all ok today? :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I'm great thank you :D Got my Cross Hairs on my chart so that made my day hehe. Just chilling making some more Squares at the moment. How are you hun? :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Well jobs are all done, gonna chill in the sun I think! 

Pinky that's fab hunni well done :thumbup: Ooo what's next?!?

Sarah how are you? 

Feel a bit sick again today and my lower back into my right hip really aches today, had about 13hours sleep last night so I'm all refreshed after the weekend lol dont wanna go back to the shit whole tomorrow tho ;-(


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> You're welcome hun, you should be over the moon with it, it's lovely hun, love the colours too! :D That's the best way to learn I think, as you go along. That's how I learn hehe. Have you any idea's what you would like to do for your next project or is it a secret? :winkwink: xxx

Not sure yet hun, my mum wants a cushion cover 



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i completed my table cover last night
> 
> WOAH hun that came out fantastiac!!!!
> 
> Well done lady!! Cant wait to see the next project!
> 
> Hope you ladies are all ok today? :) xClick to expand...

thank you x



Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I'm great thank you :D Got my Cross Hairs on my chart so that made my day hehe. Just chilling making some more Squares at the moment. How are you hun? :D xxx

yayyyy crosshairs:happydance:



Laura2806 said:


> Well jobs are all done, gonna chill in the sun I think!
> 
> Pinky that's fab hunni well done :thumbup: Ooo what's next?!?
> 
> Sarah how are you?
> 
> Feel a bit sick again today and my lower back into my right hip really aches today, had about 13hours sleep last night so I'm all refreshed after the weekend lol dont wanna go back to the shit whole tomorrow tho ;-(

thank you xxx

just take it easy today - dont think about hell hole


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww, hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Pinky - Ooo a cushion cover? My cousins girlfriend knitted some cushion covers for their cushions, they look really nice! :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt thank's, and yer the booster came it's lovly and i had no trouble at luch time hehe. yay for crosshair's hun. :D x x x

Char that table cloth is really lovly. :D x x x

Awww laura, I hope you feel better soon hun. x x x

Well girlie's iv got a really bad stabbing headache, and a horrible backache. Called doctor's today to se if they had any of my result's back... They had three.
Full blood count is normal :D
Got to go back and have my thyroid and liver function one's again but they couldnt say why. :( do you think there's somethink wrong?
And Iv still got three more result's to come. x

Today me and oh talked about exchanging and going else were and iv been spending the last couple of hour's looking at house's. So hopefully all goe's well and well get a lovly 2/3 bedroom house with a nice garden. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, pinky we had a really lovely relaxing day even though we got loads done lol spent an hour in the garden reading in the sun while the dogs played! Then bathed them lol they always stink after going in kennels! Cooked a gammon joint which smells lush! Gonna cook some jacket spuds and have it with salad  I could get very used to this not working lark! Lol Gonna get Simon to give me a massage tonight ;-) 

Cushion covers sound great :thumbup: 

Glad you got some peace jess, must be nice lol


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Glad to hear Honey's booster seat came hun :D Hope your headache clears soon, that's what I had for the past 3/4 days, it was awful! Too much :sex: I think :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's girlie's. :D x


----------



## Laura2806

So glad we've got 3, 4 day weeks now!! Bloody knackered, feeling sick and back still aches, lots of rest in store I think! 

How's my ladies tonight? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You get all the rest you need hun, you're going to need it before the little one comes along :D 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, just adding a border around my Crochet Squares hehe. How are you hun? Apart from the backache and and feeling sick? :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, hope you feel better soon. Pregnancy can make you really tired hun. Just try to get a good night's sleep. It's not that bad once baby is born, because they do say when baby's sleeping you should be sleeping. x x x :D

IM not doing to good tonight. My head feel's like it's gonna go BANG!!! my back feel's like it's gonna SNAP!!! Im so tired, and my left knee is killing me again, and to top it all of my quite worried about the reason why iv gotta have my thyriod and liver function blood test's redone. So im gonna ring my doc's tomoz get my doc to give me a call back after morning surgery, which is around 12:30pm and get my doc to explain why iv gotta have them doen again and what was the first result's of them. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: Hope you get some results from your Doctor tomorrow aswell. Keep us all informed hun :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww thank's hun. I need all the kindness i can get right now, i think im at my lowest tonight. I do hope i feel more chilled in the morning and do hope the doc can give me a good reason for repeating the blood test. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - We are all here for you hun :hugs: Whatever is on your mind, let it out chick, better out than in :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

How come my FF ticker doesn't say 3DPO? :(

*EDIT* Nevermind, it's changed now :wacko:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww thank's sweetie. x x x

Im off to hit the pillow now, so i will speak to you ladie's in the morning. night night & sweet dream's to all. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess it could just be that the results were inconclusive or there was a problem with the test itself and NOT your bloods, or like with one of mine before they want to repeat it to see if it stays low/high, worrying wont help I know it's easier said then done but try to relax, things always look better after a good nights sleep. 

Natt I've chilled all evening, goin bed now too I think, I intend to get plants of rest over the coming months  Oooo sounds good, I want piccies ;-) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun. Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx

Laura - Glad to hear it hun, that's how it should be hehe. I'll take some piccies when I have done a bit more, or..when it's finished :D Night night hun, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Night night sweet dreams xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww hun, hope you feel better soon. Pregnancy can make you really tired hun. Just try to get a good night's sleep. It's not that bad once baby is born, because they do say when baby's sleeping you should be sleeping. x x x :D
> 
> IM not doing to good tonight. My head feel's like it's gonna go BANG!!! my back feel's like it's gonna SNAP!!! Im so tired, and my left knee is killing me again, and to top it all of my quite worried about the reason why iv gotta have my thyriod and liver function blood test's redone. So im gonna ring my doc's tomoz get my doc to give me a call back after morning surgery, which is around 12:30pm and get my doc to explain why iv gotta have them doen again and what was the first result's of them. x x x

ITs probably down to the blood. They use a separate vial for those tests, and in the past ive had to have them re-done because not enough blood was delivered into the vials.

If there was something wrong they would have referred you. The fact they are just asking to redo the test tells me that its just a simple problem with the testing process :)


----------



## Laura2806

I think your right Sarah, a problem with the test not Jess. 

Well it's back to work today :-( really don't wanna get up! I wish I had a job that I love, oh wait I did but they went into administration and closed :-( things would be a lot easier if I was still there. 

Enough moaning! Lol hope you ladies are all ok today, I'll catch up on my lunch! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww thank's girl's. I do feel a bit better today. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well i couldnt help myself and had to test. I got a really low temp dip this morning but thought it might be because i had really bad disrupted sleep last night and affected my temp, (didnt really sleep properly). So did it and know for sure im out this month. It's ok though cause like you's say it's one step closer to my BFP. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

aww jess im sorry

i started spotting late last night only for 5 mins - then about 4 hours later i found that af had started

so much for b6 lengthening my lp - it was only 10 days this time

im going to console myself in crap films all day curled up on the sofa


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry to hear you don't like your current job, hope you have an ok day though :hugs: 

Jess - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, you are not out though until the witch arrives! :dust:

Pinky - Sorry to hear AF got you hun :( Stupid bloody :witch:!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Laura2806

Jess and pinky I'm sorry ladies :-( :hugs: xx

It's not been as bad as some days lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's. :D x x x

Natt i know what you mean hun, but i do think im out this month. x x x

Laura im glad work's not going to bad today. x x x

Char sorry to hear AF arrived hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I think your right Sarah, a problem with the test not Jess.
> 
> Well it's back to work today :-( really don't wanna get up! I wish I had a job that I love, oh wait I did but they went into administration and closed :-( things would be a lot easier if I was still there.
> 
> Enough moaning! Lol hope you ladies are all ok today, I'll catch up on my lunch! Xx

It really doesnt help when you dont feel good about where you work. Atleast youll be on your maternity leave this year!

Have you spoken to the docs yet about not knowing how far you are because of your crazy long cycle?


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Aww thank's girl's. I do feel a bit better today. x x x

Thats good! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Well i couldnt help myself and had to test. I got a really low temp dip this morning but thought it might be because i had really bad disrupted sleep last night and affected my temp, (didnt really sleep properly). So did it and know for sure im out this month. It's ok though cause like you's say it's one step closer to my BFP. x x x
> 
> View attachment 362725
> 
> 
> View attachment 362727

Awww :hugs: We will get there tho chick...we all will x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> aww jess im sorry
> 
> i started spotting late last night only for 5 mins - then about 4 hours later i found that af had started
> 
> so much for b6 lengthening my lp - it was only 10 days this time
> 
> im going to console myself in crap films all day curled up on the sofa

Awww massive hugs hun. Love you x

I know today is going to feel like a pants day so have some tlc time and crap movie time. And im there for you :hugs: as much as I can be from up here.

We need to get you as stress free as possible I think in the LP. Youve had some stresses this last couple of weeks and it could be that the stress is counteracting the good youre doing with the b6 :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sarah hun, I know we will all get there, it's just waiting can be a bitch. x x x

Well i thought my headache had gone but i was wrong it's getting worse, and my back is killing me defo think AF is on it's way. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You never know hun :hugs: xxx 

Sending everyone lot's of baby :dust: for those BFP's! :dust:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

aww thank's hun, but with my luck i doubt it. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah - not yet, they said the midwife would sort it out and to just speak to her about it, I have got an apt tomorrow with my doc who ordered the bloods, I don't really need to see her now tho, do you think I should speak to her about it or just wait til next wed?


----------



## sarahuk

You could ask. You never know...she might schedule you in with the EPU (early pregnancy unit). Its going to be damn hard to arrange your 12wk without a dating scan!


----------



## Laura2806

So do you think it's worth going to see her tomorrow? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I agree with sarah hun, because you dont wanna end up having a late scan. You cant really go on the first day of your last period because i concieved honey the day i was due on my period. I wasnt even a day preg when i was due AF, And if i didnt go to my doc's when i did then they wouldnt have gave me an early scan and would have assumed i was 8 week's pregnant not 4 week's. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh that's true, even if she says to wait I won't have wasted my time not the apt as its too late to cancel it now. 

Gettin really fucked off with being told what to do about houses!! I'm gonna stop speaking to estate agents and arranging viewings when I'm the only one who does anything! He'll sit there and look at rightmove and say there's a new one up, expecting me to book a viewing but doesn't do anything himself!! And it's gonna be another fucling month before he gets this pissin contract! We don't have time to waste now!!!! Aaarrrrrrggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! 

Rant over!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, You'll get your own home soon. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

It winds me up when I'm the only one doing something and getting nowhere :-( eugh men! Lol 

I'll calm down soonies  how's you hun? Is the booster seat working? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww hun, hope you get a house soon, estate agents can be so useless at times! We are still waiting to hear from ours who we signed up with a few weeks back now :wacko:


----------



## Laura2806

Them getting in touch isn't a problem, infact I'm fed up of them ringing me lol I'm just fed up that there's nothing new on the market and hasn't been for a month now :-(


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Oh I see hun :( Fingers crossed some new properties come up soon then :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

I hope so I'm loosing my sanity!!


----------



## kt1988

Pinky I'm sorry to hear that you're af arrived, hope you are OK. We're still in this together hunny. Let's just look forward to the next cycle now. When you due to Ov?:hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

thanks katie - ov is due around mid-end of next week which is going to cause problems trying to get OH round then but i'll beg n please and promise norty things to get him round

your due the week after arent you?


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky I like your style hunni ;-)


----------



## Pinky32

when you havent got OH on tap at home you have to do and say whatever it takes - just hope i can get the timing better this cycle, last one was a crock of shit


----------



## Laura2806

I'm sure you'll work your magic ;-)


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I'm sure with a bit of dirty talk during texts will get him going :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

hes under a lot of stress at work at the moment so ive hardly spoken to him and havent seen him since i last Ov'd - so im hoping some dirty texts do the trick - they have to


----------



## Laura2806

Oh I'm sure they will  he'll understand.

Well up earlier today, just what I need after almost falling asleep at my desk yesterday, and off to the docs, FXed they refer me to EPU and we get a dating scan!


----------



## kt1988

Haha! Sounds like a good plan lol! I'm sure he will. I'm due to Ov around the 10th, ff changed my cycle slightly this morning, my address went from spotting/light to heavy yesterday so I think I may as spotted bit early. Terrible at pains last night :wacko: hope uren ok hunny wish I was over with us so we can stay around same point in cycle.


----------



## Laura2806

Been the docs and she said that the midwife will just book me in for a scan sooner rather than later and will probably be in the next few weeks anyway. Also said its normal for my asthma to be gettin worse and fine for me to take inhalers as much as I need and if it keeps getting worse then it's ok for me to have a low dose steroid inhaler too. 

At least I asked lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura2806 said:


> It winds me up when I'm the only one doing something and getting nowhere :-( eugh men! Lol
> 
> I'll calm down soonies  how's you hun? Is the booster seat working? Xx




Laura2806 said:


> Been the docs and she said that the midwife will just book me in for a scan sooner rather than later and will probably be in the next few weeks anyway. Also said its normal for my asthma to be gettin worse and fine for me to take inhalers as much as I need and if it keeps getting worse then it's ok for me to have a low dose steroid inhaler too.
> 
> At least I asked lol

 
Hello my lovly ladie's.

Laura - Yer the booster's going quite well hun, she played up at dinner yesterday, but she's still not well, bitta cold. Just once she calmed down it was a lovly pieceful dinner. :D

Laura - Yep hun, there's no need to worry about asthma, i have it to and it got really bad when i was pregnant with honey, when i was about 6 month's onward's I had trouble breathing while walking up hill's and that, so they gave me a steroid inhaler and i was aloud to take it (one pump) If I really needed it, when I really needed it and it really help's. Glad there gonna book you in for a early scan. :D x x x

Pinky hun im sure OH will come round. Ok last cycle went a little peep tong, but every cycle before that he's alway's been there at the right time. x x x

I woke up and had really bad stabbing cramp's and could hardly move, went to the loo and when I wiped there was very light pink blood. So The witch got me this morning. Didnt sleep with my leg's shut hehe. :D Well gotta make a laugh out of it or Sit there crying. x x x

Hope my lovly ladie's are ok. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

awww jess :hugs:

you, me n katie are within a day of each other

lol @ '[email protected] tong -n i think you meant pete :rofl: but yeah i agree - i always managed to ov around mondays which was perfect as he plays footy on a mon night but now its to the end of the week which is harder

Laura - aorry about the asthma, just make sure you have your inhaler with you all the time

Katie - take some paracetamol for the pains hun - no point being in pain. CD2 makes you the same as me


----------



## Excalibur

Good Morning ladies :)

How are we all on this nice sunny day? Got a busy day ahead of us so just having my morning coffee then heading out :haha: 

Jess - Really sorry AF got you hun :( :growlmad: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girls. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh I'm sure they will  he'll understand.
> 
> Well up earlier today, just what I need after almost falling asleep at my desk yesterday, and off to the docs, FXed they refer me to EPU and we get a dating scan!

Crossing fingers! Tho they probably wont refer you till youre a bit further on as its hard to see anything in the first weeks. Althougb having said that youre past 5 weeks and as long as betas are now above 1500 you can generally see the sac. But think they will wait till around 6 weeks. Thats what they do at my epu anyways!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Been the docs and she said that the midwife will just book me in for a scan sooner rather than later and will probably be in the next few weeks anyway. Also said its normal for my asthma to be gettin worse and fine for me to take inhalers as much as I need and if it keeps getting worse then it's ok for me to have a low dose steroid inhaler too.
> 
> At least I asked lol

Is it next week youre seeing the midwife?


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> It winds me up when I'm the only one doing something and getting nowhere :-( eugh men! Lol
> 
> I'll calm down soonies  how's you hun? Is the booster seat working? Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Been the docs and she said that the midwife will just book me in for a scan sooner rather than later and will probably be in the next few weeks anyway. Also said its normal for my asthma to be gettin worse and fine for me to take inhalers as much as I need and if it keeps getting worse then it's ok for me to have a low dose steroid inhaler too.
> 
> At least I asked lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello my lovly ladie's.
> 
> Laura - Yer the booster's going quite well hun, she played up at dinner yesterday, but she's still not well, bitta cold. Just once she calmed down it was a lovly pieceful dinner. :D
> 
> Laura - Yep hun, there's no need to worry about asthma, i have it to and it got really bad when i was pregnant with honey, when i was about 6 month's onward's I had trouble breathing while walking up hill's and that, so they gave me a steroid inhaler and i was aloud to take it (one pump) If I really needed it, when I really needed it and it really help's. Glad there gonna book you in for a early scan. :D x x x
> 
> Pinky hun im sure OH will come round. Ok last cycle went a little peep tong, but every cycle before that he's alway's been there at the right time. x x x
> 
> I woke up and had really bad stabbing cramp's and could hardly move, went to the loo and when I wiped there was very light pink blood. So The witch got me this morning. Didnt sleep with my leg's shut hehe. :D Well gotta make a laugh out of it or Sit there crying. x x x
> 
> Hope my lovly ladie's are ok. x x xClick to expand...

Aww...sorry to hear the witch arrived :( :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

I hate havin asthma :-( got the shakes today because of it :-( 

Jess :hugs: glad to see your ok with it tho xx

Sarah yh it's next wed our apt! Eeeeek lol


----------



## teenah99

Laura2806 said:


> I hate havin asthma :-( got the shakes today because of it :-(
> 
> Jess :hugs: glad to see your ok with it tho xx
> 
> Sarah yh it's next wed our apt! Eeeeek lol

LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE PREGGERS!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! I've been out of town for the last few weeks and haven't had time to post or read. OMG. OMG. OMG! Congrats!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww heh thanks Teenah )


----------



## Excalibur

Good evening ladies :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

How you doin natt? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Not too bad thank you hun, been out enjoying the sun today. It's been 19 Degrees! Went to OH's mum's then into town and did some shopping. Debating wether to go for a :wine: tonight or not but it will mess with my temps! 

How are you hun? xxx

*EDIT* Plus you never know if there is anything in my tummy :haha:


----------



## Laura2806

One glass won't hurt ;-) I had a large glass or rose the day before I found out! 

I'm good ta, few little cramps but nothing compared to last week!! Think I relived last weds again today lol kept wanting to burst with excitement lol

Wish I was out in the sun and not stuck in a shitty office all day :-(


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I drink Lager, I put the wine Icon as I don't know if there is one for beer :haha: Only problem is, if we go out, I will have more than one, but OH really wants to go out!

Aww bless, I bet it's amazing! I can't wait until we get another BFP.

I think this nice weather will be sticking around for a while, I hope so anyway! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Natt I just noticed we are the same dpo :D


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Are you 5DPO aswell? Yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha go for it natt! Lol 

You will get one very soon ;-) xx


----------



## kt1988

Jessica sorry to hear af arrived huni, all three of us are sooo close together, when you due to ov again?


----------



## sarahuk

Yup we are dpo buddies!! We need another bfp around here to keep Laura company!


----------



## Laura2806

We need lots of BFP's!!! I need bump buddies cause my friends 34wks so I'll only just be 12wks ish when she's giving birth lol 

Mr storky if your listening there's some beautiful ladies who will make amazing mummies so please bring their sticky beans very soon!! Thanks in advance ;-) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Thank's Kt and im due ov on the 9th or 10th of april. :D Wooow Hooo we ov around the same time, Just checked your chart and your green stat's are the same as mine. I't's quite mad that are cycle's are very nearly the same, Only you came on AF 2 day's before me. Would it be nut's to both ov on same day and get BFP's then be due on same day. That would be wicked. :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hope my lovly ladie's are ok? x

Im sorry I aint been on much but im so tired and havent got the energy just wanna sit/lay on the sofa all day and not move, But I cant. Gotta keep running lol. Around the house after honey hehe. 

x x x Speak to you lovly ladie's in a bit. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> We need lots of BFP's!!! I need bump buddies cause my friends 34wks so I'll only just be 12wks ish when she's giving birth lol
> 
> Mr storky if your listening there's some beautiful ladies who will make amazing mummies so please bring their sticky beans very soon!! Thanks in advance ;-) xx

Yus Mr Storky please listen to Laura!!

How you feeling today Mrs Pregasawrus? :D xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww thank you for telling Mr Storky :winkwink: xxx

Sarah - Yay! :happydance: Let's get those BFP's girl! :dust: xxx

Ugh, I wish I didn't go out last night! Paying for it today, rough as hell! :(


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I love mrs pregasawrus!! I'm good ta, got a strained feeling across my belly today, almost a stretching feeling I guess! Feel a bit icky too :-/ 

It would be great for you to get your BFP's the same day


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yh and I could sleep for a week lol


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Aww thank you for telling Mr Storky :winkwink: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Yay! :happydance: Let's get those BFP's girl! :dust: xxx
> 
> Ugh, I wish I didn't go out last night! Paying for it today, rough as hell! :(

Doh! Hangover ftl!!

And yeah that would be awesome!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha I love mrs pregasawrus!! I'm good ta, got a strained feeling across my belly today, almost a stretching feeling I guess! Feel a bit icky too :-/
> 
> It would be great for you to get your BFP's the same day

Sounds like round ligature pains to me chick. Hope it eases up on you soon! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh yh and I could sleep for a week lol

Enjoy it while you can I say lol :D


----------



## Laura2806

Lol what are round ligature pains? :blush:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I hate hangovers! Some people are lucky and don't get them..like my OH! :dohh: Jammy bugger! :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Its aches and pains caused by the body preparing for the baby. Your ligaments and muscles all start to stretch very early on to accomodate the space jellybean is going to need later :)


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo I'm stretching!!! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

LOL!


----------



## Laura2806

How's things anyways? Xx


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Thank's Kt and im due ov on the 9th or 10th of april. :D Wooow Hooo we ov around the same time, Just checked your chart and your green stat's are the same as mine. I't's quite mad that are cycle's are very nearly the same, Only you came on AF 2 day's before me. Would it be nut's to both ov on same day and get BFP's then be due on same day. That would be wicked. :D x x x

That would be amazing wouldnt it!!:) FF had changed my cycle day because i was very very light for two days and then very heavy the next so ff has put cd1 as the day i was heavy.... fair enough :) 

Roll on 10th April for that lil eggy!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> How's things anyways? Xx

They fine chick :D Just trying to ride out the tww...you know how it goes...its starting to feel like its dragging lol!

Im glad my bloods are done too. Be nice to hear if all is well. Im starting to think my bfp is on big hide mode! I need to rub your lucky baby tummy!

Feeling any better?


----------



## Laura2806

Yh be good to know all is well  I'd take a pic of my tummy but it's just fat ATM lol can't wait to get a bump!! Hehe 

Sickness has eased off now which is good, backs still sore but ok, just tired really now


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhh yes!! We need bump piccies now every 2 weeks! :happydance: 

We should start with the 6wk pic! And its probably bloat honey...it seems that preggo ladies spend the first few weeks bloated! 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Tis definately fat lol there's a lil bit of bloating but mainly fat :rofl: I'll take pics tho ;-)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's, 

Kt Roll on 10th April for our lil eggy's. :D x x x Finger's Crossed This is our Month Ladie's and for you's to Natt & sarah as your in your DPO's now. x x x

Sarah hun if you dont mind me asking... Are you not temping any more hun??? x x x

Laura woooow pic's that will be great to see your bump grow. :D when you have your scan can you let me know you due date so I can update our list. x x x

Pinky were have you been lately hun, aint seen you on that much. What's up my lovly, you can tell us. x x x

Well started my new cycle as you all know and this month not one symptom is going on my chart. The only thing down there will be Folic Acid, as last cycle I didnt stick to it, but i havent even put in my AF cramp's this cycle. So im doing good so far, lol 3 day's in to it. 

Well didnt get any more result's off doc yesterday as the women on the receiption didnt have a clue. So Gonna ring at 11am today. x x x

Hope my lovly ladie's are ok x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh course I will jess  

Any luck with results? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun, I hope this is the month for us all :dust: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Nope, Doctor's drive me doolally. This is like my 5th day of rining them and only today they decide to tell me, i have to ring this number (number they gave me) to get your blood result's after 1pm. I thought you've made me wait day's and the whole time im not ringing the right place. SO im ringing the number at 1pm and hopefully i'll get my result's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

im ok jess, dont worry about me

ive got a few problems going on atm which i need to sort out, its also my mums birthday next tuesday and im trying to crochet something for her so spending all my time on that at the moment

seems like half the group - sarah n natt are mid dpo and jess, katie and myself are all on cd3, laura your on your own for the the time being but natt/sarah will be joining you very soon


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Sending you big :hugs:

Ooo I'm sure whatever it is you are Crocheting for your mum, she will love it! :D I'm Crocheting a laptop cover for my friend, really pleased how it's turning out as It's working round instead of keep turning my work, first time for everything huh? :haha: 

I hope we will ALL be joining Laura very soon :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I hope you'll all be joining me soon! 

Hope your ok Charlotte, you know where we are if you need us xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Tis definately fat lol there's a lil bit of bloating but mainly fat :rofl: I'll take pics tho ;-)

YAY!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Kt Roll on 10th April for our lil eggy's. :D x x x Finger's Crossed This is our Month Ladie's and for you's to Natt & sarah as your in your DPO's now. x x x
> 
> Sarah hun if you dont mind me asking... Are you not temping any more hun??? x x x
> 
> Laura woooow pic's that will be great to see your bump grow. :D when you have your scan can you let me know you due date so I can update our list. x x x
> 
> Pinky were have you been lately hun, aint seen you on that much. What's up my lovly, you can tell us. x x x
> 
> Well started my new cycle as you all know and this month not one symptom is going on my chart. The only thing down there will be Folic Acid, as last cycle I didnt stick to it, but i havent even put in my AF cramp's this cycle. So im doing good so far, lol 3 day's in to it.
> 
> Well didnt get any more result's off doc yesterday as the women on the receiption didnt have a clue. So Gonna ring at 11am today. x x x
> 
> Hope my lovly ladie's are ok x x x

Ohh hope you get your answers!

Im not temping atm but may well pick it back up again.

Thing is..Ive tempted for about 19 cycles (I just have some cycles taken out of my data) and I just got so fed up with the constant watching everything and tracking. I was becoming very obsessive with it and I needed to stop. So im basically letting my body do its thing now and so going relaxed...and its working well atm!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Nope, Doctor's drive me doolally. This is like my 5th day of rining them and only today they decide to tell me, i have to ring this number (number they gave me) to get your blood result's after 1pm. I thought you've made me wait day's and the whole time im not ringing the right place. SO im ringing the number at 1pm and hopefully i'll get my result's. x x x

Only 38 more mins tho :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im ok jess, dont worry about me
> 
> ive got a few problems going on atm which i need to sort out, its also my mums birthday next tuesday and im trying to crochet something for her so spending all my time on that at the moment
> 
> seems like half the group - sarah n natt are mid dpo and jess, katie and myself are all on cd3, laura your on your own for the the time being but natt/sarah will be joining you very soon

Ill be back to waiting for ovulation soon enough :) I always thought May would be my month for a chance at it..and im just not feeling it this cycle!

Hugs hun...always here for you...but then you know that :) :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

thank's girlie's, we all hope we will be joining laura soon. x x x

7min's then calling for my result's. hope there all there. x

sarah That's a good thing though to take a brake at temping. This is only my 4th month temping and charting and i can say im addicted lol. x

Pinky hun, sorry to hear you got some problem's, hope to see a pic of your mother's b.day prezzie, i know it will be very lovly. x x x

oooow natt that sound's good, I bet that will look fab on your friend's lap top, are you gonna add any flower's or that? x x x

the 2nd of may is the day i concieved honey 3 year's ago. Wooow it sound's like a long time ago. Everything goe's so fast when baby's are born that why mother's say enjoy it while you can because sooner then you think they will be all grown up. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky it's quite mad that 3 of us girlie's on the same thread are at the same point in our cycle's and natt and sarah mid DPO. :D x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Got my result's...

* Full blood count - Normal

* Urea, Electrolytes, Creatinine - Cant remember lol but it dont matter i'll just ask doc on wednesday.

* Live function test - redone due to being a little high.

* Thyroid function test - Redone due to 2 different result's.

* FHS/LH - little low

* Day 21 Progesterone - 38.1 (is this good or bad)

* prolactin - 164mu/L (is this good or bad)

So got them all. 

Im a little worried what my next result's will be with the throid and liver function test but i'll be ok untill then. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess my progesterone was 20.9 and That was 7dpo!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

So doe's that mean's that mine is really good or to high????


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I just read that ''Normal progesterone levels, in pregnancy, are between 15-96. ''

Is this true? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm not sure hun, don't wanna say something to get your hopes up just in case. 

Lmao the girls at work are talking when they have to tell our bosses theyre pregnant when it happens. I'm thinking just you wait till Tuesday!!!! Lol!


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I'm not going to add any flowers etc hun as it's for a male friend :) I don't think he would appreciate flowers hehe, he just wants it plain white :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I wish they'd shut up about babies now else I'm gonna burst!!! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I just read that ''Normal progesterone levels, in pregnancy, are between 15-96. ''
> 
> Is this true? x x x

Thing is its very normal to have high progesterine and not be pregnant. my mate had 29 and wasnt. Another had 13 and was.


----------



## Laura2806

So it doesn't really mean much then unfortunately


----------



## sarahuk

I looked into progesterone levels and people have it up to 90. Your levels arent considered high chick. They just show nice levels of prog confirming OV and high enough to maintain a pregnancy. Good results!


----------



## sarahuk

Nope Laura :) Plus prog levels cant determine pregnancy. There are just levels that are too low and pregnancy is needing above 15 i think. Its normally around 20 in the firsdt 4 weeks.

U can tell em soon enough!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh u know that once my bosses know everyone will!


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, how are you all? Im hopin the next week goes quickly cant wait to ovulate. This cycle is the only cycle where i havent thought of something new to try which could improve our chances. I think ive just got to continue doing what im doing till that BFP comes!!! Please be this month!!! 

Laura i hope we are all going to join you soon, how lush would that be? Lets hope youve broken our curse!


----------



## Laura2806

FXed I have hunni! 

Just ordered Darwin and Leya a new set of bulbs each.....£44.70!! Glad its only once every 6months!


----------



## sarahuk

Wow those are expensive!!


----------



## Laura2806

It's the uv's that are expensive, Darwin's was £15 and Leya's £20, heat bulbs are only a fiver each online lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Thank's for advice on prog, and I didnt mean can I be pregnant I just ment is it at a good level to get pregnant. :D

Im so tired today, also coming off AF, Yay only 4 day AF this cycle and I agree with KT cant wait to ov. Next week should go quite quick for me as I have sky coming to put in multi room & the people to check my boiler out, both on monday, tuesay got people coming to have a look at my toliet as I think it's leaking and it's made my loo floor bubble up, which mean's they will be sticking in a new one not sure when though, and wednesday got doc's, off to MIL's, then shopping. 

Hope all my lovly ladie's are ok. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

This is my first attempt at a flower
 



Attached Files:







white rose.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pinky32

yayy for coming off af jessy j

katie - i think its a good idea not to keep doing something different each month - it can sometimes take a cycle or two when we have introduced something new so you have to give your body a chance with it

laura - im assuming darwin and leya are your iguana things - blimey thats expensive

natt - how you doing

sarah - make me an aunty!


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Yay for coming off AF and oh dear, hope you manage to get your toilet sorted out soon :o 

Pinky - Wow! Your Crochet Flower is amazing!! :D I'm not too bad thank you, keep getting twinges in my abdomen and had a temp dip this morning, I'm really hoping it's a good sign! :dust: How are you hun? :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

thank you

im ok thanks - just concentrating on finishing my mums birthday present this weekend

temp dip is fine hun x


----------



## Lunar1900

Hey Ladies

I am 8 dpo: this morning i feel like i may not be pregnant, i checked my cervix mucus and it has a dry, white, sticky consistency, which is usually what i have before af comes along!

Shouldn't it be more abundant at 8 dpo?


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - You're welcome hun :hugs: 

Ooo very nice, I'm sure she will love it! Will we be seeing pics of the final masterpiece? :D 

Phew :haha: Thank you hun x


----------



## Pinky32

Lunar1900 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I am 8 dpo: this morning i feel like i may not be pregnant, i checked my cervix mucus and it has a dry, white, sticky consistency, which is usually what i have before af comes along!
> 
> Shouldn't it be more abundant at 8 dpo?

cm post ov doesnt have any significance -some pple have it, some are dry. 8dpo is too early for any signs



Excalibur said:


> Pinky - You're welcome hun :hugs:
> 
> Ooo very nice, I'm sure she will love it! Will we be seeing pics of the final masterpiece? :D
> 
> Phew :haha: Thank you hun x

yes of course i'll post pics hunnie

lol stop panicing


----------



## Lunar1900

Pinky32 said:


> Lunar1900 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies
> 
> I am 8 dpo: this morning i feel like i may not be pregnant, i checked my cervix mucus and it has a dry, white, sticky consistency, which is usually what i have before af comes along!
> 
> Shouldn't it be more abundant at 8 dpo?
> 
> cm post ov doesnt have any significance -some pple have it, some are dry. 8dpo is too early for any signsClick to expand...


I see; though i have noticed a lot of bfp ladies have had an abundant amount of milky cm before they got their bfp's!


----------



## Pinky32

Lunar1900 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunar1900 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies
> 
> I am 8 dpo: this morning i feel like i may not be pregnant, i checked my cervix mucus and it has a dry, white, sticky consistency, which is usually what i have before af comes along!
> 
> Shouldn't it be more abundant at 8 dpo?
> 
> cm post ov doesnt have any significance -some pple have it, some are dry. 8dpo is too early for any signsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I see; though i have noticed a lot of bfp ladies have had an abundant amount of milky cm before they got their bfp's!Click to expand...

and you'll also notice an abundant amount that dont get any


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yay thank you :happydance: I can't wait too see :D 

Hehe Natt the panicker :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Yay thank you :happydance: I can't wait too see :D
> 
> Hehe Natt the panicker :blush:


yeah you are :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - :rofl: Time for me to stop panicking! :winkwink:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's and this is the shortest AF iv ever had before. :D

Natt my loo's still useable it's just soaking my floor, But i hope they can fix it soon to. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hey I wouldn't knock a short AF :winkwink: 

Oh that's not too bad then, must not be very nice though, you'll get wet feet :o


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - :rofl: Time for me to stop panicking! :winkwink:


Yayyyyyyyyy :happydance:



Excalibur said:


> Jess - Hey I wouldn't knock a short AF :winkwink:
> 
> Oh that's not too bad then, must not be very nice though, you'll get wet feet :o

Wear wellies in your bathroom :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol you to do crack me up, No it's not all over the floor mostly behind the toliet and a little at the side. I have to keep mopping it up. It's not like poo or wee it's just the water from the top tank.... Well i think it is lol. x


----------



## Pinky32

its probably just the connection hose between toilet and pipe - over time it works itself loose and leaks water - very easy to repair - they just tighten it up again by hand and possibly put some silicone around it to seal it


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. Are you a plumber lol. no im joking hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

lol nooooo im just full of useless information :rofl:

living on my own i had to learn these things


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun. Sorry I didnt think. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Thank's for advice on prog, and I didnt mean can I be pregnant I just ment is it at a good level to get pregnant. :D
> 
> Im so tired today, also coming off AF, Yay only 4 day AF this cycle and I agree with KT cant wait to ov. Next week should go quite quick for me as I have sky coming to put in multi room & the people to check my boiler out, both on monday, tuesay got people coming to have a look at my toliet as I think it's leaking and it's made my loo floor bubble up, which mean's they will be sticking in a new one not sure when though, and wednesday got doc's, off to MIL's, then shopping.
> 
> Hope all my lovly ladie's are ok. x x x

Looks like its a very good level for pregnancy :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> yayy for coming off af jessy j
> 
> katie - i think its a good idea not to keep doing something different each month - it can sometimes take a cycle or two when we have introduced something new so you have to give your body a chance with it
> 
> laura - im assuming darwin and leya are your iguana things - blimey thats expensive
> 
> natt - how you doing
> 
> sarah - make me an aunty!

Im trying Char!!!! Dont think it will be this month tho...but im still trying! x


----------



## sarahuk

Lunar1900 said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I am 8 dpo: this morning i feel like i may not be pregnant, i checked my cervix mucus and it has a dry, white, sticky consistency, which is usually what i have before af comes along!
> 
> Shouldn't it be more abundant at 8 dpo?

Every body is diff when it comes to CM so its hard to really say. Ive had dry months and months ive thought id been in the bath lol..both had the same outcome :) The cycle I had my bfp I didnt notice anything different in my CM, and I was an obsessor back then lol


----------



## kt1988

Pinky that flower is beautiful!! Id love to make cute stuff like that, is it hard?


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky yes Darwins my chameleon and Leya my bearded dragon lol on one site one of the bulbs was £35!! I was like jog on!!

Jess good to hear AF has gone, she won't e returning for 9months ;-) 

Good to see your more yourself today pinky  

Charlotte that flowers lovely, keep it up!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It was Pinky that made the flower hun but you are right, it is lovely! :D


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I realised afte and edited it lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - No problem :D


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww hun. Sorry I didnt think. x x x

lol dont worry
ive always been very independent and wont rely on anyone to do someything if i can do it myself

my dad moaned years ago that my sister was always asking himn to go put shelves up or wallpaper a room etc and i never asked for anything




sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> yayy for coming off af jessy j
> 
> katie - i think its a good idea not to keep doing something different each month - it can sometimes take a cycle or two when we have introduced something new so you have to give your body a chance with it
> 
> laura - im assuming darwin and leya are your iguana things - blimey thats expensive
> 
> natt - how you doing
> 
> sarah - make me an aunty!
> 
> Im trying Char!!!! Dont think it will be this month tho...but im still trying! xClick to expand...

:ignore:



kt1988 said:


> Pinky that flower is beautiful!! Id love to make cute stuff like that, is it hard?

Thank you katie - no not hard, just boring cos its 60cm long lol if you want the link to it, let me know



Laura2806 said:


> Pinky yes Darwins my chameleon and Leya my bearded dragon lol on one site one of the bulbs was £35!! I was like jog on!!
> 
> Jess good to hear AF has gone, she won't e returning for 9months ;-)
> 
> Good to see your more yourself today pinky
> 
> Charlotte that flowers lovely, keep it up!

ahhhh thought so lol

yeah i get down but i always bounce back a few days later - thank you hunniebun xx

awwww thank you :blush:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky- I wouldnt mind giving it a go i wonder if it would help use up some time when my OH is in work, plus the stuff is soooo cute!! where do i begin??


Ive got a question to ask you all ladies, i have read today that having an orgasm when bd before and during ovulation helps. Do you think this is true? I have never even thought of this?


----------



## Excalibur

KT - I have also heard of that, it's something to do with when you Orgasm, the uterus contracts or something and obviously it makes you more "wet" down there so it sucks the :spermy: in and helps them to swim better. Something along those lines lol! :blush:


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT - I have also heard of that, it's something to do with when you Orgasm, the uterus contracts or something and obviously it makes you more "wet" down there so it sucks the :spermy: in and helps them to swim better. Something along those lines lol! :blush:

Thanks huni, i can see what your saying actually and it does make sense. Easier said than done though when youve been baby dancing everyday for 5 days hehehe! I know its a very personal thing to discuss but i thought... oh well i can ask these ladies anything. :flower:

I guess we need to ask Laura if this is true hehe!:rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

KT - You're welcome hun, I'm glad it made sense :haha: Didn't know wether I was talking Jibberish or not :blush: Yeah I know what you mean, this TTC business is very tiring isn't it? And you can ask anything on here hun, that's what I have been told and that's what us other ladies are here for :D

Yeah I would ask Laura if I was you :haha:


----------



## katiee21

This 2ww is so frustrating! This website is the only thing that makes me feel less crazy. Is anyone else 7dpo?


----------



## kt1988

No sorry hun.. i wish i was, im not even cd 7 yet!! I do believe we share the same name though hehe!


----------



## kt1988

Ill wait on Laura to come on here then, thanks huni. I can see how it helps but i also read that the female having an orgasm before the male having his orgasm helps also becuase it opens the cervix wider? so many myths how would we know what was true or not.


----------



## Laura2806

Well without being too crude I didn't have an orgasm, that I can remember :rofl: just apparently very well timed sex! Lol 

Told my grandparents today, shocked but over the moon  also just told my SIL who is mega excited! I bought then a rocking Moses basket stand and said but can we have it in november please? And she went november, why? Lol I just said cause that's when our babies due!! She said seriously?!? And gave me a massive hug lol I just wanna tell everyone now!!


----------



## kt1988

Oh Laura thats sooo cute, im soo happy for you. I cant wait to be able to tell my family im pregnant hope it happens some time soon. fxd!!! 

Thanks for that reassurance with the orgasm myth hehehe!


----------



## Excalibur

Katiee - I'm 8DPO hun :)

KT - I have no idea to be honest hun, there a lot of Myths and Old Wives Tales out there :haha: 

Laura - Aww that's so sweet! :D


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies  I don't know whether we'll make it till after the scan! Lol decided what we're gettin with our £100 Argos voucher from the bounty pack when we get it lol xx


----------



## kt1988

When is your scan again now hun? Thats going to be a lovely time for you :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Ooo I bet you can't wait for your scan hun. Will you be sharing pictures of little bump? :D


----------



## Laura2806

Not got a date yet, first midwife apt on Wednesday! So hopefully I'll get it soon afterwards, tell her my last period was jan and when I got my BFP so FXed she'll get me in early! 

I shall share pics if you ladies would like to see them, I wouldn't want to rub anyone's nose in it or make anyone uncomfortable :blush: Sarah's asked for a bump pic every 2weeks startin at wk 6 which is Monday. I have warned her its just fat ATM lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I'll keep my fingers crossed that your Midwife gets you a Scan ASAP! :D 

It wouldn't make me feel uncomfortable and I would love to see them, depends on the other ladies aswell though :D 

I think a bump pic every 2 weeks will be good :)


----------



## kt1988

Laura i would love to see bump pictures and scan hun. I just watched videos on babycentre, they are soooo fab, they show each stage of pregnancy up until birth with 3d animated images. Seriously recommend if you havent seen already.

I want a baby!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo I shall have a look :thumbup: 

Kt hunni you will get your baby, don't worry :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

GIMME PICCIES!!

Im glad telling the first bunch of peeps went so well :D I always said id be restrained and not tell anyone...but feck that...when i get my two lines, as long as I dont have bleeding again (sign of ectopic when it was like i bad before) im gunna be screaming it from the roofs!

And it doesnt make me feel uncomfortable honey. Were mates! Im happy for you. And like the name of the thread we are all together...through all stages of ttc...that includes beyond!

Also, the orgasm thing...its true. Having an orgasm actually causes the vaginal walls to contract and as a result sperm is helped reach the cervix.


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah is the source of all knowledge! Lol 

I shall share piccies  first one on Monday! 

I am tempted to just tell everyone! Lol very very tempted!


----------



## Pinky32

Heres my mums cushion cover for her birthday - hard to see the popcorn stitches
 



Attached Files:







cushion cover.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's.

Aww pinky your mum is gonna love that :D and your flower is amazing for a first go at it. :D x x x

Laura I would love to see your baby scan :D and dont be silly this is why were in this together hun to share our TTC and pregnancy journey's together :D and thank's for your lovly comment about no AF for 9 month's I hope so lol, But I didnt come right of AF yesterday it ended up getting mid heavy last night but has gone brown and very very light this morning so hopefully it will go today. :D Cant wait hehe. x x x

Kt & Natt, the orgasm thing, It sound's true but hasnt worked for me lol. x x x

What can I try next to increase my chance's of pregnancy this month??? any advice?

x x x


----------



## kt1988

Pinky thats a beautiful cushion cover hun :) is the flower you made going to be attatched to that? Im sure your mums going to love it!:happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sarahuk said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Thank's for advice on prog, and I didnt mean can I be pregnant I just ment is it at a good level to get pregnant. :D
> 
> Im so tired today, also coming off AF, Yay only 4 day AF this cycle and I agree with KT cant wait to ov. Next week should go quite quick for me as I have sky coming to put in multi room & the people to check my boiler out, both on monday, tuesay got people coming to have a look at my toliet as I think it's leaking and it's made my loo floor bubble up, which mean's they will be sticking in a new one not sure when though, and wednesday got doc's, off to MIL's, then shopping.
> 
> Hope all my lovly ladie's are ok. x x x
> 
> Looks like its a very good level for pregnancy :)Click to expand...

 
Thank's hun. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Thanks Jessica, thanks for that :) i guess i just had never thought of the female orgasm effecting things haha! 

As for doing anything differently this month... as Pinky advised me few days ago just keep doing what your doing and hopefully it will be our cycle ladies!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. It's hard not knowing what is happening in your body and why you cant concieve a child even after having no trouble concieveing my little girl. It make's me think if all my blood result's are good then what is it that's stopping me. When I told my doctor 21month's of TTC he looked really concern'd. His face just dropped. That didnt make me feel good it made me worry. So when I go back on wednesday I dont have a clue what's next but he said well take it from there, So my guess OH with have to have a sperm test & dunno what else for me. I'll just have to wait and see. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Omg! Your Cushion Cover is amazing hun! I love it! You are like a Pro at Crocheting now :winkwink: Your mum will love that! xx

Jess - I tried it this cycle, having an Orgasm before OH so I shall let you know if it works if and when I get a BFP :rofl: Might test with a FRER in the morning, see what happens :o


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky - :thumbup: love it!! 

Jess hunni look what happened with me! When I saw the doc I originally saw about TTC, the first thing she said was I see it's good news, can you beleive it?! The second I wasn't worrying it happened. I've got loads of preseed and some applicators if anyone would like them? Won't be needing it for a while lol plus I hadn't even used it the day before I ovd only 4days after ov. I still can't believe we caught the egg! 

Excalibur your almost 10dpo!! Woohoo FXed and lots of :dust: 

I shall post pics when we have the scan then, by then there will more BFP's anyway!


----------



## Pinky32

thanks girls - its not perfect but ......

no im not going to put the flower on it as they wont go with the popcorn stitch 

jess i think, as i said to katie the other day, if you keep doing something new each month then your not giving your body to work with it, also you wont know what it was that worked as you;ll think it was the new thing but it could be something you added a month or two ago

theres a point where you just have to let your body do its thing

laura - i'll buy the preseed from you if thats ok


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun. It's hard not knowing what is happening in your body and why you cant concieve a child even after having no trouble concieveing my little girl. It make's me think if all my blood result's are good then what is it that's stopping me. When I told my doctor 21month's of TTC he looked really concern'd. His face just dropped. That didnt make me feel good it made me worry. So when I go back on wednesday I dont have a clue what's next but he said well take it from there, So my guess OH with have to have a sperm test & dunno what else for me. I'll just have to wait and see. x x x

Well Jess, i certainly think you do everything you can during the right times of the cycle. I completely agree though thta it is hard to stay positive when you dont know whats going on in your body!!! I know ive only been trying 5 cycles but i guess i thought it would be easier given our age, were fit&healthy, dont smoke etc etc. However im hoping this cycle is the one!!!


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Omg! Your Cushion Cover is amazing hun! I love it! You are like a Pro at Crocheting now :winkwink: Your mum will love that! xx
> 
> Jess - I tried it this cycle, having an Orgasm before OH so I shall let you know if it works if and when I get a BFP :rofl: Might test with a FRER in the morning, see what happens :o

Oh good luck Jess, i think i might try that this cycle alongside our usual. At the end of the day girlies weve got to enjoy it and have fun otherwise well go bonkers!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, I'm going to test with a FRER in the morning, what do you think? :D :dust: 

Nearly finished my friends laptop cover :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah is the source of all knowledge! Lol
> 
> I shall share piccies  first one on Monday!
> 
> I am tempted to just tell everyone! Lol very very tempted!

Once you have that first scan and see a heartbeat the margin for problems shoots down a LOT. Ill be telling everyone the second I find out my bean is in the right place this time and has a heartbeat lol..there wont be anything holding me back!

WOOT for piccie time almost!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Heres my mums cushion cover for her birthday - hard to see the popcorn stitches

Well done honey! Its come out beautiful! Hope youre proud of yourself!! Your Mum is going to be made up with that :) x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's.
> 
> Aww pinky your mum is gonna love that :D and your flower is amazing for a first go at it. :D x x x
> 
> Laura I would love to see your baby scan :D and dont be silly this is why were in this together hun to share our TTC and pregnancy journey's together :D and thank's for your lovly comment about no AF for 9 month's I hope so lol, But I didnt come right of AF yesterday it ended up getting mid heavy last night but has gone brown and very very light this morning so hopefully it will go today. :D Cant wait hehe. x x x
> 
> Kt & Natt, the orgasm thing, It sound's true but hasnt worked for me lol. x x x
> 
> What can I try next to increase my chance's of pregnancy this month??? any advice?
> 
> x x x

I think we are all pretty much doing everything we can :D I hate the waiting game!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun. It's hard not knowing what is happening in your body and why you cant concieve a child even after having no trouble concieveing my little girl. It make's me think if all my blood result's are good then what is it that's stopping me. When I told my doctor 21month's of TTC he looked really concern'd. His face just dropped. That didnt make me feel good it made me worry. So when I go back on wednesday I dont have a clue what's next but he said well take it from there, So my guess OH with have to have a sperm test & dunno what else for me. I'll just have to wait and see. x x x

I think its a lot just down to luck. For the average person youre looking at a 12 to 18month window. Plus...on top of that...theres only a 20% chance each cycle that the egg meets sperm and gets fertilised. The odds are already stacked against us. Since your results are ok, if OH is ok which he probably will be...its probably just one of those things chick where weve been unlucky on the % :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Omg! Your Cushion Cover is amazing hun! I love it! You are like a Pro at Crocheting now :winkwink: Your mum will love that! xx
> 
> Jess - I tried it this cycle, having an Orgasm before OH so I shall let you know if it works if and when I get a BFP :rofl: Might test with a FRER in the morning, see what happens :o

You actually want to be orgasming at the same time or even better (tmi) right after he shoots...as thats when your vaginal walls and uterus will contract


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Omg! Your Cushion Cover is amazing hun! I love it! You are like a Pro at Crocheting now :winkwink: Your mum will love that! xx
> 
> Jess - I tried it this cycle, having an Orgasm before OH so I shall let you know if it works if and when I get a BFP :rofl: Might test with a FRER in the morning, see what happens :o
> 
> You actually want to be orgasming at the same time or even better (tmi) right after he shoots...as thats when your vaginal walls and uterus will contractClick to expand...

Oh right, no we didn't do it like that :blush: Hopefully the way we did it worked aswell though :winkwink: I think AF should be due around Thursday/Friday so we shall see, if I Ov'd on CD14 which I thought I would have, AF would have been due today so.. :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Thank you hun, I'm going to test with a FRER in the morning, what do you think? :D :dust:
> 
> Nearly finished my friends laptop cover :thumbup: :happydance:

If you literally cant wait..then sure. But IMO youd be best off waiting. 10dpo is still very early and most people dont see their bfps till around 13 on average. FRERS are hit and miss. Personally..I didnt get a bfp on them on my bfp cycle  I got it at 17 on a tescos lol. The frer i got later that day was barely visable. 

Everyone is diff tho. But I think with frers being sooo expensive..id be personally waiting to use that. Do you have any internet cheapies?


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Thank you hun, I'm going to test with a FRER in the morning, what do you think? :D :dust:
> 
> Nearly finished my friends laptop cover :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> If you literally cant wait..then sure. But IMO youd be best off waiting. 10dpo is still very early and most people dont see their bfps till around 13 on average. FRERS are hit and miss. Personally..I didnt get a bfp on them on my bfp cycle  I got it at 17 on a tescos lol. The frer i got later that day was barely visable.
> 
> Everyone is diff tho. But I think with frers being sooo expensive..id be personally waiting to use that. Do you have any internet cheapies?Click to expand...

I have 2 FRER's, I was going to use one in the morning and then one if and when AF is late. Wow, 17DPO and not even on a FRER? Maybe they are not as sensitive as they are made out to be :shock: 

Yeah I have Internet Cheapies hun, I only have 2 left though :(


----------



## sarahuk

SOme poeple get lovely strong lines early on...I think I was just one of those that didnt lol.

You never know chick...you might be one that gets a nice strong line at 11dpo...it happens!

I spent sooooo much money on frers in the last couple of years...think thats why im so hesitiant to use them too now lol. The superdrug ones are cheaper and are supposed to be just as good btw. I use ics now and if i get a hint of a line then its frerville for me!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah Aww bless hun, to be honest, I'm probably one of the ladies that don't get a strong line early on but you never know, I didn't find out I was pregnant last time until I was 6 weeks gone, which says a lot doesn't it? :haha: 

Oh really? Might have a trip to Superdrug tomorrow and see what we can find, thank you hun! Would save a FRER wouldn't it?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky - :thumbup: love it!!
> 
> Jess hunni look what happened with me! When I saw the doc I originally saw about TTC, the first thing she said was I see it's good news, can you beleive it?! The second I wasn't worrying it happened. I've got loads of preseed and some applicators if anyone would like them? Won't be needing it for a while lol plus I hadn't even used it the day before I ovd only 4days after ov. I still can't believe we caught the egg!
> 
> Excalibur your almost 10dpo!! Woohoo FXed and lots of :dust:
> 
> I shall post pics when we have the scan then, by then there will more BFP's anyway!

Thank's girlie's,

Thank's for the offer to all of us but look's like pinky got there first. never mind. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky if you pm me your address I'll post it, don't want any money for, especially if it will help you get that BFP  

FXed it won't be long till we see that lil heartbeat  

Been busy making my dads birthday cake today! I'll upload a pic in a min cx


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/418424ee.jpg

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/24cd58da.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Wow! Your Batman cake is amazing! My OH loves Batman and Superman, he said he wants one :haha: Bless him.

Well, I finally finished my laptop sleeve for my friend :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120401_142544.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120401_142300.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120401_142600.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Natt  it was actually really easy to make! 

That looks fab hun well done, I'm sure your friend will love it! 

I'm shattered! Def nap time for me if we're going the pub tonight (meeting simon's best mate to tell him and his gf about jellybean!)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww laura that cake is wicked, your dad's gonna love it. :D

Awwww natt that laptop cover is brill. Your mate will love it :D


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You have such an amazing talent there :hugs: Thank you so much hun, i'm really proud of myself hehe, never made anything like that before :thumbup: Aww yay, I'm sure they will love your news about Jellybean :happydance:

Jess - Thank you so much hun :hugs:


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Omg! Your Cushion Cover is amazing hun! I love it! You are like a Pro at Crocheting now :winkwink: Your mum will love that! xx
> 
> Jess - I tried it this cycle, having an Orgasm before OH so I shall let you know if it works if and when I get a BFP :rofl: Might test with a FRER in the morning, see what happens :o
> 
> You actually want to be orgasming at the same time or even better (tmi) right after he shoots...as thats when your vaginal walls and uterus will contractClick to expand...

Tmi I know but does the same rule apply if ur on top?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

your welcome. :D x


----------



## kt1988

Wot clever ladies we av on here between pinky and natts crochet n Lauras cakes... All I can say is, wot fab lil mummies your going to make all those birthday cakes and lil booties and hats. How cute!:flower:


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Aww thank you so much hun, I think we'll enjoy making little Booties and hats :haha: Sarah is brilliant at Crocheting aswell, very talented thread we have here :D


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Thank's hun. It's hard not knowing what is happening in your body and why you cant concieve a child even after having no trouble concieveing my little girl. It make's me think if all my blood result's are good then what is it that's stopping me. When I told my doctor 21month's of TTC he looked really concern'd. His face just dropped. That didnt make me feel good it made me worry. So when I go back on wednesday I dont have a clue what's next but he said well take it from there, So my guess OH with have to have a sperm test & dunno what else for me. I'll just have to wait and see. x x x
> 
> I think its a lot just down to luck. For the average person youre looking at a 12 to 18month window. Plus...on top of that...theres only a 20% chance each cycle that the egg meets sperm and gets fertilised. The odds are already stacked against us. Since your results are ok, if OH is ok which he probably will be...its probably just one of those things chick where weve been unlucky on the % :) xClick to expand...

the average is 20% for "normal age" and about 15% for me :cry:



Excalibur said:


> Sarah Aww bless hun, to be honest, I'm probably one of the ladies that don't get a strong line early on but you never know, I didn't find out I was pregnant last time until I was 6 weeks gone, which says a lot doesn't it? :haha:
> 
> Oh really? Might have a trip to Superdrug tomorrow and see what we can find, thank you hun! Would save a FRER wouldn't it?

Personally, I wouldnt test yet, I would wait until at least 12-13dpo - its hard i know, but the chances of seeing a line at 10dpo is tiny - the average as sarah said is 13dpo+ so to me its just a waste of a test and line eye trying to see if anything is there - wait until line is stronger, HCG doubles every other day



Laura2806 said:


> Pinky if you pm me your address I'll post it, don't want any money for, especially if it will help you get that BFP
> 
> FXed it won't be long till we see that lil heartbeat
> 
> Been busy making my dads birthday cake today! I'll upload a pic in a min cx

I think jess would like it hunnie



kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Omg! Your Cushion Cover is amazing hun! I love it! You are like a Pro at Crocheting now :winkwink: Your mum will love that! xx
> 
> Jess - I tried it this cycle, having an Orgasm before OH so I shall let you know if it works if and when I get a BFP :rofl: Might test with a FRER in the morning, see what happens :o
> 
> You actually want to be orgasming at the same time or even better (tmi) right after he shoots...as thats when your vaginal walls and uterus will contractClick to expand...
> 
> Tmi I know but does the same rule apply if ur on top?Click to expand...

IMO being on top doesnt help the spermies on their journey, gravity pulls them back, if your underneath at least only the weak and dead spermies will come out, giving the healthy ones a chance to start their marathon

Laura - that cake is amazing - you should definately think about advertising and selling them

Natt - thats lovely hunnybun


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - The wait is sooooo hard :blush: I guess you are right though, might be a waste of a test and a big disappointment if it's Negative :( 

Thank you hun, I'm really proud of it and my friend loves it! :D


----------



## Pinky32

tbh and dont mean to sounbd harsh, there is a high chance it will be bfn - only because its early - the longer you can wait, the stronger the line


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I shall wait, I totally understand what you are saying. Thank you :D 

Here are the Crochet Flowers I made a while ago:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120401_173331.jpg


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww pinky that's really nice of you hun, Are you sure??? x x x

Natt there lovly hun, you and pinky make lovly stuff. Iv loved everythink you've both made so far and look foward to see everythink else you's make in the future. x x x :D


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Aww thank you so much hun :D I'm in the middle of making a blanket but I'll only post it if it turns out ok :haha: We'll have to see :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hehe lol you should post it what ever it look's like just remember your learning. Any think you do will improve in time :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hehe yeah I guess you are right hun :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep & they will alway's look really lovly hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Awwww thank you hun, you ladies are lovely! :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome. x x x

How are my lovly ladie's doing this evening. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I'm not too bad thank you hun, trying not to think too much of these twinges I keep getting :haha: How are you? :flower: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun, Glad your ok, hehe I know the feeling dont tell me symptom spotting. It's so hard to not think about it. so when you testing hun? DPO12/13

Im good thank's hun. Just cant wait untill wednesday to get my result's explained to me and new teen mom start's. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Haha I know, it's hard not to symptom spot :haha: Yeah I'll be testing 12/13 DPO which will be Wednesday/Thursday providing the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face! 

Glad to hear you are ok hun :hugs: Aww bless, I hope you get some good news on Wednesday chick xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun. x x x

Hope AF dont arrive for ya hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun and thank you so much :hugs: :af: :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. x


----------



## Pinky32

natt - you dont have to listen to me hun - if you want to test, test!


----------



## Pinky32

My first attempt at a baby bootie
 



Attached Files:







booty 1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2









booty 2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pinky32

natt, i forgot to tell you - the comfort grips are what the prof use

you can either use a bit of plastic hose and then put grip on top which gives a firm grip or you can use putty/blu tac under the grip which gives a cushioned feel

Here is a pic with both on - sooooooooooooooooo comfy
 



Attached Files:







crochet hook grip.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kt1988

Oh Pinky, how cute are those booties!!! Lush!:flower:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww pinky the bootie is well cute hun. Keep going :D are you gonna try out hat's, mit's, & cardie's??? I think you will do a great job. :D

Awww hun that really lovly of you to do, Are you sure I can have the preseed?

Is that your sofa in the back ground of your pic? if so it's a really lovly colour. :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I know hun but when I was stressing over my OPK's, you helped me out and told me when to test etc and you were right! So from now on, I'm going to take your advice to stop me from stressing :haha: Plus I feel a bit crampy today so AF will probably turn up anyway :( 

Awwwwww your baby bootie is soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!! :D Great job hun!! :thumbup: 

Oohh it looks comfy to be honest! I still need to order some of those, I ordered a set of Crochet Hooks though, can't wait until they arrive! :D Thank you for the tip though chick :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

their difficult to do - dont think i'll get into hats n mitts etc

to be honest jess, as its not mine to give away, i'll leave that up to laura

you can see a tiny bit of my sofa which im sitting on - the other red thing is a big box seat with a lid that holds a multitude of crap inside - both from ikea with removeable washable covers

and if i ever want to change my colour scheme - i just buy new covers


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh ok then hun, laura will most prob send it to you as you asked first but never mind. 

Sound's good hun the colour is nice. My sofa's professional wash only. So cant even take them off and wash them which is a bit crappy as honey is messy. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I know hun but when I was stressing over my OPK's, you helped me out and told me when to test etc and you were right! So from now on, I'm going to take your advice to stop me from stressing :haha: Plus I feel a bit crampy today so AF will probably turn up anyway :(
> 
> Awwwwww your baby bootie is soooooo cute!!!!!!!!!! :D Great job hun!! :thumbup:
> 
> Oohh it looks comfy to be honest! I still need to order some of those, I ordered a set of Crochet Hooks though, can't wait until they arrive! :D Thank you for the tip though chick :hugs:

oh god! pressure!!!! lol when you use OPKs for a cycle or two you soon learn when to retest but im glad it worked out for you

Problem is, crampy could be either so shhhhhhh its just that 10dpo is still early and you go blind standing on your head half hanging out the window trying to see if theres a line there or not - if possible the longer to wait the better

oooh which hooks did you get?
i got the plastic tubing from ebay 
6mm https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140697124967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
and the putty from ebay too https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200709279044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

you just cut the tube to the size of the grip or put a small bit of putty around the handle and mould around it then put grip on top


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Oh ok then hun, laura will most prob send them to you as you asked first but never mind.
> 
> Sound's good hun the colour is nice. My sofa's professional wash only. So cant even take them off and wash them which is a bit crappy as honey is messy. x x x

my last sofa was dark blue with non-removable covers so when ikea had a sale on and i saw this sofa in bright red, it was just at the time i was going to decorate my living room so thought i would go for a complete change - got a bookcase in red to match and tv unit and dining table in white 

painted one wall dark dark slate grey and the other two walls white and the last wall is all window


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hehe sorry hun :blush: Lol! Yeah that's true, I guess I'll get to know my cycle properly aswell after tracking Ov a few times :winkwink: 

True true hun, I am one for squinting and putting tests under the light etc :rofl: I think I'll wait, as you said, it beats playing the guessing game with them :thumbup: 

Thank you for the links hun, I'll have to invest in some :D The hooks that I ordered are these one's, coming all the way from Hong Kong :D

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16076956...nkw=160769569604&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_3685wt_1270


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sound's really nice hun.


----------



## Pinky32

thats why we're here to help when we can xxx

ooooh those hooks are the same as mine but mine csme from amazon but look exactly the same - very comfy

AND the most commonly used hook just happens to be pink!!!!!!!!

ive wasted soooooo many tests squinting to see something, when all i had to do was wait a day or two


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - It's much appreciated hun, my OH keeps saying he wants to join just so he can thank all you lovely ladies for all the help and support you give me, I said I'll thank them for you as it's ladies only :haha: Even though there is a male section :shock: 

Ooo I love Pink!!!! I can't wait until they arrive, I probably won't end up using them all though :rofl: 

Yeah I know where you are coming from, no point putting ourselves through torture when all it takes is an extra 23-36 hours xxx


----------



## Pinky32

awwwww poor oh

ive spoken to men on normal section, if he wants to join in then hes welcome but when we go into detail about af and its colour etc he cant back out :rofl:

very few patterns use the small hooks so you wont use them often

when youve waited 10-12 days - another day is nothing


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> their difficult to do - dont think i'll get into hats n mitts etc
> 
> to be honest jess, as its not mine to give away, i'll leave that up to laura
> 
> you can see a tiny bit of my sofa which im sitting on - the other red thing is a big box seat with a lid that holds a multitude of crap inside - both from ikea with removeable washable covers
> 
> and if i ever want to change my colour scheme - i just buy new covers

Without this sounding harsh...and not meaning to disrespect anyone by what I say...but I think when you get to the end youll understand what im trying to get at!

Id personally, give it to Pinky if it was mine. Sorry if this sounds a bit meh char but...tbh, considering your circumstances are a tad more difficult..that extra help from the preseed could make a big difference to your bd chances :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - :haha: I don't think he will join as he knows it's my pride and joy and doesn't want to feel like he's invading my space etc, bless him, he is good in that way :blush: I tell him all sorts of details and it doesn't seem to bother him :rofl: 

Yeah that's true hun :D and so is the last bit about waiting 12-13 days :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - :haha: I don't think he will join as he knows it's my pride and joy and doesn't want to feel like he's invading my space etc, bless him, he is good in that way :blush: I tell him all sorts of details and it doesn't seem to bother him :rofl:
> 
> Yeah that's true hun :D and so is the last bit about waiting 12-13 days :winkwink: xxx

awwwww bless - hes sweet

whats his name?


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> their difficult to do - dont think i'll get into hats n mitts etc
> 
> to be honest jess, as its not mine to give away, i'll leave that up to laura
> 
> you can see a tiny bit of my sofa which im sitting on - the other red thing is a big box seat with a lid that holds a multitude of crap inside - both from ikea with removeable washable covers
> 
> and if i ever want to change my colour scheme - i just buy new covers
> 
> Without this sounding harsh...and not meaning to disrespect anyone by what I say...but I think when you get to the end youll understand what im trying to get at!
> 
> Id personally, give it to Pinky if it was mine. Sorry if this sounds a bit meh char but...tbh, considering your circumstances are a tad more difficult..that extra help from the preseed could make a big difference to your bd chances :) xClick to expand...

i feel like the poor relation :blush:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - He's called Karl, he's a sweetheart :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

:hi: Hello Karl :wave:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> their difficult to do - dont think i'll get into hats n mitts etc
> 
> to be honest jess, as its not mine to give away, i'll leave that up to laura
> 
> you can see a tiny bit of my sofa which im sitting on - the other red thing is a big box seat with a lid that holds a multitude of crap inside - both from ikea with removeable washable covers
> 
> and if i ever want to change my colour scheme - i just buy new covers
> 
> Without this sounding harsh...and not meaning to disrespect anyone by what I say...but I think when you get to the end youll understand what im trying to get at!
> 
> Id personally, give it to Pinky if it was mine. Sorry if this sounds a bit meh char but...tbh, considering your circumstances are a tad more difficult..that extra help from the preseed could make a big difference to your bd chances :) xClick to expand...
> 
> i feel like the poor relation :blush:Click to expand...

Awww I dont mean it like that!!

I just mean that with all things considered...the rest of us have less of a stressful situation worrying about your timings and deposits etc. So any extra help you can give to that deposit when it comes is a nice big help since its often complicated for you getting any extras, if you know what i mean! :)


----------



## sarahuk

Hello Karl!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> their difficult to do - dont think i'll get into hats n mitts etc
> 
> to be honest jess, as its not mine to give away, i'll leave that up to laura
> 
> you can see a tiny bit of my sofa which im sitting on - the other red thing is a big box seat with a lid that holds a multitude of crap inside - both from ikea with removeable washable covers
> 
> and if i ever want to change my colour scheme - i just buy new covers
> 
> Without this sounding harsh...and not meaning to disrespect anyone by what I say...but I think when you get to the end youll understand what im trying to get at!
> 
> Id personally, give it to Pinky if it was mine. Sorry if this sounds a bit meh char but...tbh, considering your circumstances are a tad more difficult..that extra help from the preseed could make a big difference to your bd chances :) xClick to expand...
> 
> i feel like the poor relation :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww I dont mean it like that!!
> 
> I just mean that with all things considered...the rest of us have less of a stressful situation worrying about your timings and deposits etc. So any extra help you can give to that deposit when it comes is a nice big help since its often complicated for you getting any extras, if you know what i mean! :)Click to expand...

less stressful lol you lot have it on tap whenever you want it

ive got a gold medal in bd timing stress


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> :hi: Hello Karl :wave:


He said aww bless and hello :wave: :D


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Hello Karl!!!!

Karl said Hello :wave: :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> their difficult to do - dont think i'll get into hats n mitts etc
> 
> to be honest jess, as its not mine to give away, i'll leave that up to laura
> 
> you can see a tiny bit of my sofa which im sitting on - the other red thing is a big box seat with a lid that holds a multitude of crap inside - both from ikea with removeable washable covers
> 
> and if i ever want to change my colour scheme - i just buy new covers
> 
> Without this sounding harsh...and not meaning to disrespect anyone by what I say...but I think when you get to the end youll understand what im trying to get at!
> 
> Id personally, give it to Pinky if it was mine. Sorry if this sounds a bit meh char but...tbh, considering your circumstances are a tad more difficult..that extra help from the preseed could make a big difference to your bd chances :) xClick to expand...
> 
> i feel like the poor relation :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww I dont mean it like that!!
> 
> I just mean that with all things considered...the rest of us have less of a stressful situation worrying about your timings and deposits etc. So any extra help you can give to that deposit when it comes is a nice big help since its often complicated for you getting any extras, if you know what i mean! :)Click to expand...
> 
> less stressful lol you lot have it on tap whenever you want it
> 
> ive got a gold medal in bd timing stressClick to expand...

Indeed. Anything that can help reduce that stress is a win! And since the preseed helps the swimmers, you could (sorry for this jess but you know what i mean!!) benefit from it the most.


MAN...im so tired of the tww now. Make it end!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello Karl :wave:
> 
> 
> He said aww bless and hello :wave: :DClick to expand...

Tell him Sarah says he best be giving his swimmers a peptalk every night before humpy dumpy time!


----------



## Pinky32

Now bog off karl - this is natts second home - not yours :ignore: 

youve got one job to do, natt has to do all the rest so she needs us :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello Karl :wave:
> 
> 
> He said aww bless and hello :wave: :DClick to expand...
> 
> Tell him Sarah says he best be giving his swimmers a peptalk every night before humpy dumpy time!Click to expand...

I let him read it for himself, he looked down and said "did you hear that?" :rofl: That's his swimmers been told :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello Karl :wave:
> 
> 
> He said aww bless and hello :wave: :DClick to expand...
> 
> Tell him Sarah says he best be giving his swimmers a peptalk every night before humpy dumpy time!Click to expand...
> 
> I let him read it for himself, he looked down and said "did you hear that?" :rofl: That's his swimmers been told :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Now bog off karl - this is natts second home - not yours :ignore:
> 
> youve got one job to do, natt has to do all the rest so she needs us :rofl:

Awwwww I let him read that aswell, it made me :rofl: He said awww bless :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello Karl :wave:
> 
> 
> He said aww bless and hello :wave: :DClick to expand...
> 
> Tell him Sarah says he best be giving his swimmers a peptalk every night before humpy dumpy time!Click to expand...
> 
> I let him read it for himself, he looked down and said "did you hear that?" :rofl: That's his swimmers been told :haha:Click to expand...

Good boy! Now keep it up Karl, be a good boy!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello Karl :wave:
> 
> 
> He said aww bless and hello :wave: :DClick to expand...
> 
> Tell him Sarah says he best be giving his swimmers a peptalk every night before humpy dumpy time!Click to expand...
> 
> I let him read it for himself, he looked down and said "did you hear that?" :rofl: That's his swimmers been told :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good boy! Now keep it up Karl, be a good boy!Click to expand...

He said he will :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello Karl :wave:
> 
> 
> He said aww bless and hello :wave: :DClick to expand...
> 
> Tell him Sarah says he best be giving his swimmers a peptalk every night before humpy dumpy time!Click to expand...
> 
> I let him read it for himself, he looked down and said "did you hear that?" :rofl: That's his swimmers been told :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Good boy! Now keep it up Karl, be a good boy!Click to expand...

am i the only one with a norty mind?

talking about karls swimmers and sarah saying "keep it up"

:rofl:

no? ok maybe just me then


----------



## sarahuk

HAHAHAHAHAHA love it!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - No you are not the only one, we thought exactly the same :rofl: Me and Karl are really bad for our dirty minds :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

glad im not the only one with a filthy mind


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Haha, having a filthy mind is fun! :D


----------



## sarahuk

love filthy minds...too much fun!


----------



## Pinky32

its what gets me half my bd during ov


----------



## Excalibur

Glad to hear we all enjoy being dirty minded :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

lol char...i bet your sms history is enlightening!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> lol char...i bet your sms history is enlightening!

lol i could write a porn book :rofl:

dont forget pics too


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - You should do :haha: 

Wow, I just had a very slight wave of Nausea...wtf? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

think logically - did you eat too fast, etc

bit early to be having symptoms lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Oh I'm not thinking..that..yeah lol..I am not panicking anymore remember :thumbup: 

Me and OH are having a poke war on Facebook, I said ouch my eye, he said you have another one, I said yeah but you have 3, you have one up on me :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Did you see my completed Crochet laptop cover hun? :D


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyyy no panicing

me n oh have pokewars on fb - he never beats me

lol good job karl doesnt need glasses :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> yayyyyy no panicing
> 
> me n oh have pokewars on fb - he never beats me
> 
> lol good job karl doesnt need glasses :rofl:

It's my new years resolution to stop panicking :haha: Better late than never huh? Lol! 

Pokewars are fun aren't they? :D 

Hahaha omg that made me chuckle!! :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off to bed now ladies, feel sicky. I'll speak to you all tomorrow. Night night ladies and sweet dreams. Lot's of lucky, sticky baby dust to all xxx :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pinky32

night night natt n karl - sleep well

hope you feel better in the morning x


----------



## Laura2806

Wow you ladies have been busy tonight! Lol 

Don't wanna offend or upset anyone but I think Sarah's right and out of everyone pinky could do with it more, Jess I hope I've not upset you hub? You know I mean well. 

Hi Karl :wave: night natt and Karl lol


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and pinky, get writing!! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

laura = hope you had a good night :thumbup:

ive just message you 

i could write a book - for private reasons, I have kept every norty pic and text ever received lol 

my mum suggested to me the other day that i do phone sex as they earn good money :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao you should do it lol the book oh wait maybe the phone sex too! Lmao! 

Yh we did thanks chick, 2 of Si's other mates were at the pub too and were dead chuffed for us ;-) I reckon the whole of Tamworth will know by Wednesday! Lol as long as its not on fb I don't really mid too much ATM xx


----------



## Pinky32

whos left in tamworth that doesnt know? lol

no its not nice when pple announce on your fb page about anything - let alone your pregnancy

glad you had a nice night

i have to say, im considering the phone sex


----------



## Laura2806

Haha not many folk! Lol if anyone does put anything on fb I'll delete it ASAP as one of my closest friends doesn't know yet but as her bf finished with her the day before she was going to propose I don't really wanna rub in how happy me and Simon are, I know she'd be really happy and understand but I don't wanna rub her nose in it if you know what I mean.

You should do it, providing the oh doesn't have a problem with it, then again he's got your direct line lol


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Haha not many folk! Lol if anyone does put anything on fb I'll delete it ASAP as one of my closest friends doesn't know yet but as her bf finished with her the day before she was going to propose I don't really wanna rub in how happy me and Simon are, I know she'd be really happy and understand but I don't wanna rub her nose in it if you know what I mean.
> 
> You should do it, providing the oh doesn't have a problem with it, then again he's got your direct line lol

awww poor thing - but better to find out now thsn later on he doesnt want to be with her

yeah i understand but im sure she will be over the moon for you

lol he would be very jealous but would understand


----------



## Laura2806

I'm sure she will be  

Mind you I bet he'd find it a turn on too!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I'm sure she will be
> 
> Mind you I bet he'd find it a turn on too!

when it comes to your best friend, you put your own feelings aside and want whats best for your friend - she will be well chuffed

he knows id never cheat on him so all they would get is my voice - i watched a programme about it where there was a big old fat ugly woman in a floral nightie and rollers in her greasy hair doing the ironing while talking dirty - she was watching tv at the same time too :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Your right there hun

Lmao! What a picture that paints lol like you say he's knows your gonna do anything out f order nd it could be anyone they're talking to, they wouldn't know you if they past you in the street. Plus it wouldn't hurt your shoulder! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

lol trust me laura, hes the last person to be moaning to me about it lol

kettle and pot come to mind :rofl:

there was a programe on tv about 2 weeks ago about it, my mum watched it, i missed it but it was similar - once you know what to say you just get on with daily life while talking


----------



## Pinky32

and true!!! it wont hurt my shoulder yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Laura2806

Ah I see lol 

I could just imagine you in asda talking away whilst buying sausages! :rofl:

Think it's time to hit the hay, ohs fast a kip with his glasses still on bless! Think I'll cuddle up and join him hun. 

Night night and let me know if you go for the sex hotline ;-) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

awww poor simon - one night out and hes shattered :rofl:

have a good sleep hunnie

i;ll let you know about it lol


----------



## sarahuk

Night Laura!

And lol girls...now i have visions of pinky sitting there with a horse crop and talking all s&m!!


----------



## Laura2806

Lol I know bless! ;-) 

You too chick xx


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao! Night Sarah xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Wow you ladies have been busy tonight! Lol
> 
> Don't wanna offend or upset anyone but I think Sarah's right and out of everyone pinky could do with it more, Jess I hope I've not upset you hub? You know I mean well.
> 
> Hi Karl :wave: night natt and Karl lol

And thats really sweet of you Laura :D :hugs: I know how expensive that stuff is from experience so its really sweet of you to pass it on. Cant believe you never needed it after all that haha :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Dont forget tomorrow is first bump day weeeee cant WAIT!!! And I want an udpate on all things that youre feeling and stuffs. Since you dont have a pregnancy journal you have to write it all here for us! :D :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

hi ladies, im at the beginning of my tww. i expect my af to come around april 10. its just my first month of trying, so im not really expecting that bfp, but i sure hope it comes, and stays! even though ive done this three times before im still so nervous, and symptom spotting! oh, wish me luck ladies!


----------



## sarahuk

Good luck Meli!


----------



## sarahuk

BTW I contacted admin again girls today about moving us to the right place :)


----------



## Pinky32

good


----------



## Laura2806

Morning ladies! 

So today is week 6 day 1 and this is belly!!
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/3ae5dc42.jpg

All fat and bloat! But on the plus side I've lost another 1lb this week! Which takes my weight to 15st 7.75lb :blush: 

So far jellybean's being pretty good to mummy, cramps have eased off pretty much altogether, down to 1 maybe 2/3 a day which is good 

Nausea comes and goes but touch wood I've not chucked up yet! Came close but I carry on with whatever I'm doing and it eventually goes. Heartburn was a bugger yesterday! Kept hitting me then going again for a few mins, nothing today tho so far. Im getting loads of hot flushes or go the other way and am freezing. Nipples are still sore but not too bad, hoping my boobs will start to swell soon ;-) 

Moods have been pretty good too ATM and skin seems to be good, no breakouts :happydance: 

Ermmmm I can't really think of anything else I've noticed, not overly tired or hungry or cravings yet, bit early still tho! 

We've been looking at cots and found a couple we like also some bedding but that might take a while to agree on lol 

That's about it ladies! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh laura :thumbup:

not everyone throws up, hopefully your one of those pple

your going to have to wear the same dress or each pic now so we can see the difference lol


----------



## Laura2806

Lol that's what I thought! Ido apologise for my legs! Lol


----------



## Pinky32

oh ssssshhhh you got lovely legs


----------



## Laura2806

I wish lol all fat and wobbly lol nevermind ey xx


----------



## Pinky32

cuddly and volumptuous


----------



## Excalibur

Ladies..I caved and tested this morning :blush: What do you think? :D


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

i see a line !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Meli - Welcome :hi: Good luck hun :dust: 

Sarah - Yay, will we be moved to the buddies section? :D 

Laura - Oooo bump pic! :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

I see a line!!! Without squinting!! 

I like it pinky lol x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yayyy thank you hun :D xx


----------



## Pinky32

~*cough cough* i said that half hour ago


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> ~*cough cough* i said that half hour ago

Omg sorry hun, I missed your comment because it jumped pages! I'm sooo sorry! :blush: Please forgive me? :hugs: And thank you sooo much hun, we are over the moon but not getting our hopes up too much :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

that line was def there

try again with a diff test later or in the morning


----------



## Pinky32

its like a bus - wait ages for one and two come along

sarah to make it a hat trick


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> that line was def there
> 
> try again with a diff test later or in the morning

Thank you hun, I don't know wether to go and get a Superdrug test but a friend on another thread said she is like 14DPO and her Superdrugs are only really faint whereas her FRER from this morning is really dark! I only have IC's but they are not as sensitive as they make out to be :wacko: I'm still cramping today, hope :af: stays away!! :growlmad:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> its like a bus - wait ages for one and two come along
> 
> sarah to make it a hat trick

I'm praying that we ALL get our BFP's :D :dust:

I had a weird baby dream last night aswell! How coincidental!! :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

I had cramps for a few days hun, test again!!! Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I had cramps for a few days hun, test again!!! Lol

Did they feel like AF was on it's way? They are not strong cramps but they are noticeable! I daren't test yet again today as it's not FMU and will be gutted if it's BFN xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh they did, really felt like AF cramps at first then weren't as strong. Maybe test tomorrow or weds xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Phew, at least it's not a bad sign then :thumbup: I'll probably end up testing again tomorrow just to make sure :haha: Fingers crossed it's a sticky bean! I don't think I'll add a ticker just yet, what do you think? :D


----------



## Pinky32

FMU is the best to use but you can test during the day too if you hold your pee but id wait until tomorrow and test again

each person is different, some dont get lines on FRER but do IC and the other way round

that line wasnt an evap line so dont worry about the cramps - just the egg nestling in deeper


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> FMU is the best to use but you can test during the day too if you hold your pee but id wait until tomorrow and test again
> 
> each person is different, some dont get lines on FRER but do IC and the other way round
> 
> that line wasnt an evap line so dont worry about the cramps - just the egg nestling in deeper

Yeah I think I'll wait until the morning and test with FMU then I don't get disheartened. 

I have a positive on FRER but haven't had a positive on IC, it's really weird as the IC's are supposed to be 10mIU but they are obviously not as sensitive..

Aww thank you, it sounds lovely when you put it like that! :happydance: 

Maybe this is what caused the Nausea last night? It was really strange! :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

it could have been what caused it - problem is, there is no way of knowing so most of it is just guess work and each person is different

enjoy your day, test again tomorrow - you might have to spend the day taking care of Karl as he will be in shock but secretely smiling that his "boys" did the trick :rofl:

im off to ikea now so wil be back on later today

well done!

two mums now!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> it could have been what caused it - problem is, there is no way of knowing so most of it is just guess work and each person is different
> 
> enjoy your day, test again tomorrow - you might have to spend the day taking care of Karl as he will be in shock but secretely smiling that his "boys" did the trick :rofl:
> 
> im off to ikea now so wil be back on later today
> 
> well done!
> 
> two mums now!

Yeah that's true hun :) 

Thank you hun and I'll definetly test again tomorrow :thumbup: Haha I just told him and he looked down and said "thank you boys" :rofl: He's over the moon and was shaking earlier, bless him! :blush: Thank you hun :hugs:

Hope you have a lovely day at Ikea, speak to you later :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> So today is week 6 day 1 and this is belly!!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/3ae5dc42.jpg
> 
> All fat and bloat! But on the plus side I've lost another 1lb this week! Which takes my weight to 15st 7.75lb :blush:
> 
> So far jellybean's being pretty good to mummy, cramps have eased off pretty much altogether, down to 1 maybe 2/3 a day which is good
> 
> Nausea comes and goes but touch wood I've not chucked up yet! Came close but I carry on with whatever I'm doing and it eventually goes. Heartburn was a bugger yesterday! Kept hitting me then going again for a few mins, nothing today tho so far. Im getting loads of hot flushes or go the other way and am freezing. Nipples are still sore but not too bad, hoping my boobs will start to swell soon ;-)
> 
> Moods have been pretty good too ATM and skin seems to be good, no breakouts :happydance:
> 
> Ermmmm I can't really think of anything else I've noticed, not overly tired or hungry or cravings yet, bit early still tho!
> 
> We've been looking at cots and found a couple we like also some bedding but that might take a while to agree on lol
> 
> That's about it ladies! Xx

Ohhh honey...that looks like the start of things to come! Bloat is very normal early on. It will ease off honey. Theres a lot of things going on down there and it makes things swell a bit! You look fab!

Sounds like pregnancy is being good to you so far! Crossing fingers and toes it stays that way! x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Ladies..I caved and tested this morning :blush: What do you think? :D
> 
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg

What do I think? I think Laura might have her first bump buddy!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Meli - Welcome :hi: Good luck hun :dust:
> 
> Sarah - Yay, will we be moved to the buddies section? :D
> 
> Laura - Oooo bump pic! :happydance:

We will as soon as the admin gets to our email :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> its like a bus - wait ages for one and two come along
> 
> sarah to make it a hat trick

Somehow I dont think so hehe but a nice daydream :D


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> that line was def there
> 
> try again with a diff test later or in the morning
> 
> Thank you hun, I don't know wether to go and get a Superdrug test but a friend on another thread said she is like 14DPO and her Superdrugs are only really faint whereas her FRER from this morning is really dark! I only have IC's but they are not as sensitive as they make out to be :wacko: I'm still cramping today, hope :af: stays away!! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Could try a tescos. I got my first positive on those...and they are ridiculously cheap...3.50 for 2


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun :D I wasn't sure if it was an Evap as I have had bad tests in the past but now I have had opinions, I know it's not an evap as for one it's pink, and for two is came up within 1-2 minutes! :D 

Yay, at least they won't tell us off if we are in the correct section :haha:


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo we got tickets and I got a bump buddy :happydance: 

I'm soooo excited for you hunni xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and thanks Sarah  I did think I was gonna throw up earlier tho :-/ xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Woohoo we got tickets and I got a bump buddy :happydance:
> 
> I'm soooo excited for you hunni xxx

Hehe thought I would get myself some tickers to help it to sink in a bit! :D

Yay for Bump Buddies! :happydance: 

Thank you so much hun, I wish us both a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond and hope the other ladies will be joining us very soon! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Same here chicken  xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Meh,

Results are back but not on system...so I have to ring back tomorrow if I want to know my progesterone levels etc..otherwise "someone will call me if they need too". Hang on...? I had a medicated thyroid check I need to know if I need to change my dose...and kinda helps if I know im ovulating...fucking doctors. bad mood today...sorry!


----------



## Laura2806

Dislike this hunni :-( they're a load of wank! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I just hope this isnt a sign of things to come lol!


----------



## Laura2806

I'm sure it's not Hun, just plain stupid receptionists! Look what they told me :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

LOL true :) Think im just releasing some frustration. Been hoping to get my results today because im really worried about my thyroid levels. Im super exhausted...feel like ive had no sleep for weeks...and im convinced its because my thyroid levels are too low and need switching.

Oh well..just gotta distract myself. Got to zombiewalk down to the kitchen in an hour and make a lasagna from scratch for the family. Be fecked if im touching any dishes...Matt can do it! Im eating then snoozing!

Midwide in a couple of days isnt it Laura?


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I like your style, does sound like it needs altering. 

Yh midwife on weds!! Eeek!! Lol need to fill my notes out before then x


----------



## sarahuk

Get it done Mrs Pregosawrus!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Meh,
> 
> Results are back but not on system...so I have to ring back tomorrow if I want to know my progesterone levels etc..otherwise "someone will call me if they need too". Hang on...? I had a medicated thyroid check I need to know if I need to change my dose...and kinda helps if I know im ovulating...fucking doctors. bad mood today...sorry!

being logical - another day wont make any difference as to whether your ov'ing and produce enough progesterone - your 10dpo - bit late to worry about that now :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Get it done Mrs Pregosawrus!!

Haha I will do :thumbup:


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Thank you hun :D I wasn't sure if it was an Evap as I have had bad tests in the past but now I have had opinions, I know it's not an evap as for one it's pink, and for two is came up within 1-2 minutes! :D
> 
> Yay, at least they won't tell us off if we are in the correct section :haha:

Oh hunny I'm so sooo happy for you another bfp! I def think sarah has cleared our curse!! :o) woooohoooo!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I agree, Doctors are so useless these days! :growlmad:

KT - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Yeah I think we should see a few more BFP's soon! :D


----------



## sarahuk

Jess,

First off...forgive me if ive gotten the wrong end of the stick, I appreciate its very possible...but im not so sure I have. But if I havent...

I think its time this drama got cleared up?

Considering your "im a woman and not a girl" comment regarding your anger about not getting preseed...dont you think its a bit childish to pm discuss an issue that should really have been discussed here? With the people involved?

I like you, but I dont understand what exactly your problem was with the whole thing. Laura asked if anyone wanted the preseed, Pinky responded first...that should be end closed really. Specially also since Pinky had been prepared to PAY for the preseed, and had already in the past also offered to send AC to Laura...friends help out friends. And Pinky hadnt said that you could have it...shed simply said that its up to Laura what she does.

Its just preseed. This is stupid behaviour. And Im sorry if this causes issues...but its hardly mature playing the sulky teenager and staying quiet here with people that were supposed to be your friends, yet whining elsewhere about how pissed off you are. About what exactly? If the preseed was so imporant then theres a zillion websites you can get it from.

Its been easy for you to say something...you were in and out of the thread a whole lot last night but chose to stay quiet. I dont mean to offend anyone...but I dont think its right going off in a strop complaining about a choice that was quite frankly not yours to make and the right one was made. What makes you more deserving than Pinky?

Sorry...rant over..just have been getting more and more annoyed with the situaiton and since weve all been together a long time this crap needs resolving.


----------



## sarahuk

And for the record..being a woman and not a child would have seen you swallowing silly pride and saying thanks anyway to Laura. 

Im sorry but im seriously offended by that comment.


----------



## Pinky32

I have to say to i agree, im upset and disappointed that what start off as a nice gesture from laura has turned into this - its pathetic!

If you had a problem with me, then i would have thought that you could have talked to me about it instead of whining and whinging about me behind my back in pm with people - especially pple that dont know EXACTLY what i said, only your version.

At the end of the day, it was Lauras choice who she sent it to not mine. I didnt say that you could have it and then change my mind - I said that you also wanted it - again, i repreat, not my choice, Lauras who she gives it to.

Im not more deserving than anyone else and if laura chose someone else then i would have to just shrug it off and think "well i tried" - that should be the end of it!

If you had a problem with me, then i would have thought a lot more of you if you have pm'd me direct and spoken to me about it


----------



## sarahuk

Ewww...af cramps...hope its not the witch coming! :( Please be snuggling in little beany!


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, sorry I have been really quiet, just don't know what to say as the argument hasn't really got anything to do with me.


----------



## sarahuk

Its not an argument hun :) Just think its all got very petty and were supposed to stick together not dramatise something that was neer a drama in the first place :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Who was your last comment for hun?


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Its not an argument hun :) Just think its all got very petty and were supposed to stick together not dramatise something that was neer a drama in the first place :)

Oh that's ok then, yeah I agree with you there hun, hence the title "We're all in this together" :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Agreed chickadee!

As for my af post...im just mumbling away to the room hehe :D


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Why not :haha: I hope to see more BFP's very soon! :dust:


----------



## sarahuk

talking of which...I need to add yours to my signature!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww yay! Thank you hun! :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Looks better now! Man...ebay has become my new obsession...!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Ooo you looking for anything nice? I'm always looking on Ebay at Crochet things :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Was looking at wool earlier..now im looking at shoes! I hate shopping so this is perfect :D


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww bless, I hate shopping aswell, I do most of mine online :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

You should see the baby stuff on there hun..can get some lovely stuff


----------



## Laura2806

I hope this has been cleared up now, like Sarah and pinky said I was only trying help not cause issues. For the record I'll be posting the preseed to puny (I forgot today sorry hunni so I'll do next delivery on my lunch tomorrow :thumbup: 

Sarah its def beanie snuggling in all cosy ;-) 

Natt your going in my sig too eeeeek! My first bump buddie!!!! :hugs: the first if many!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I shall have a look at the baby things, I don't think I have ever looked on there for baby things :o 

Laura - Yay thank you hun, I'm starting to get slightly worried about these AF like cramps, there was me saying I'm not going to panic anymore! :dohh: I keep going to the toilet expecting the worst even though she's not due until Wednesday/Thursday I don't think! :wacko: Please, please stay away AF!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni I was the same! I thought that the witch was gonna hit me everyday for about 4 days at first, then they eased off and now I get 2/3 a day, I just kept telling myself that worrying will cause stress and that's the last thing we need, relax and enjoy it  xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It feels like AF could arrive any minute, just been having a search online and it is apparently normal as it's the Uterus stretching, some ladies get it every month at the time AF is due! Yeah that's true hun, stress won't help anyone, must stop panicking!!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

lol laura...whos puny? :haha:


----------



## Laura2806

Must stop panicking indeed!!! My mum felt she was gonna have a period every month while she was pregnant but was fine. 

Ooops :blush: hehe


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, I guess it's normal then? Phew.. :) 

Aww, my OH just went out but he wouldn't tell me where he was going...he just came back with an Aero chocolate for me to say thank you for making today a great day by getting a Positive result, I was like, aww but you made it, so he said, yeah but you concieved it so had to get you something...awwwww how sweet!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

puny :cry:


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, hows the pregnant ladies doing?

Sarah I'm hoping ull b joining then v soon, when u testing hun?

I prob shouldn't comment at all but I jus read back thru the preseed misunderstanding, where tge gell did that come from! I thought it all seemed petty fair and then all this? I hope its all cleared up now ladies like u said laura and natt.... ' were all in this together!' 

Pinky how u doing hun? I'm loving all these bfp's it is giving me alot more hope towards my very own bfp however I do want it now!!! Jus noticed ur due to ovulate very soon any plans for OH to come around yet? 

Natt- how long u been ttc hun?


----------



## Excalibur

KT - That's right hun, we are all in this together :D We have been TTC for about 4 and a half months hun :) 

I forgot to mention to you lovely ladies, I take my temp at 7:10am every morning, this morning I woke up at 6:00am but took my temp at 7:10am, it was 36.41. I fell back to sleep until about 10:00am and took my temp again just to see the difference and it was 36.73, should I stick to my first temp?


----------



## Pinky32

ive been called many things in the past, and probably recently, but never puny :rofl:

hey katie, im ok thanks, started getting ewcm today and light ov cramps - will start my flirty texts tomoz 

but i keep having a dream where someone (dont know who) is telling me that its never going to happen to me :cry: im consoling myself with a sausage sandwich :rofl:

preseed-gate was blown up over nothing and hopefully is done now


----------



## Pinky32

natt - does it matter :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - At the moment yeah as I am going to keep tracking my temps just incase :) 

I have a really weird baby dream last night! Told my OH about it and he said you know what that means, I was like..no..he said, it basically means you will go to any length to have a baby, as my dream was about me taking part in a swimming competition, I never knew I was pregnant and all of a sudden I was giving birth?!? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

ok well stick with yr 1st temp


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun. Are you ok? x


----------



## Pinky32

yeah im cool babes, just working on something which should be finished in about 20 mins


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Glad to hear chick :hugs: Ooo I can't wait to see what it is..I'm intrigued ;)


----------



## Laura2806

I'd it done now pinky?! 

I don't think jellybean likes balti! Let's just say it came out quickt than it went in! Sorry ladies tmi :blush: and it wasn't the curry as its what I normally have and my mum and Simon had the same, no more balti for me :-(


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww hun :( Isn't is strange how you go off certain foods when Pregnant because baby doesn't like them? :o


----------



## Pinky32

I'd it done now pinky?! ????????????????? eh????

jellybean doesnt like curry lol


----------



## Excalibur

:rofl: I think she means "Is it done now Pinky" :rofl: Baby brain kicking in already? :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

different type - tiny booty
 



Attached Files:







tiny booty 2.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4









tiny booty 1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

Tis very strange natt

I'm sorry pinky I appear to be struggling tonight lol Should be is it done now pinky? Lol


----------



## Pinky32

pregnancy doesnt stop you being impatient :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Awwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!! Soooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!! :D:D:D:D 

Laura - Sure is :haha:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I'm sorry ladies! 

Pinky that's gorgeous  soooo sweet! You'll have a wardrobe full ready for your beanie


----------



## Pinky32

not my beanie hunnie - im practising for yours!


----------



## Laura2806

Hehe it certainly doesn't


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi ladies, hows the pregnant ladies doing?
> 
> Sarah I'm hoping ull b joining then v soon, when u testing hun?
> 
> I prob shouldn't comment at all but I jus read back thru the preseed misunderstanding, where tge gell did that come from! I thought it all seemed petty fair and then all this? I hope its all cleared up now ladies like u said laura and natt.... ' were all in this together!'
> 
> Pinky how u doing hun? I'm loving all these bfp's it is giving me alot more hope towards my very own bfp however I do want it now!!! Jus noticed ur due to ovulate very soon any plans for OH to come around yet?
> 
> Natt- how long u been ttc hun?

Crossing fingers hun its coming for you soon! I tested yesterday...and today...bfns. No more testing now needed I think. AF pains are quite strong so..meh!


----------



## Pinky32

and now natt's


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> KT - That's right hun, we are all in this together :D We have been TTC for about 4 and a half months hun :)
> 
> I forgot to mention to you lovely ladies, I take my temp at 7:10am every morning, this morning I woke up at 6:00am but took my temp at 7:10am, it was 36.41. I fell back to sleep until about 10:00am and took my temp again just to see the difference and it was 36.73, should I stick to my first temp?

Youre pregnant chick...fuck temping...u dont need it haha :D


----------



## Laura2806

Aww bless ya hunni, both our beanies! X


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> ive been called many things in the past, and probably recently, but never puny :rofl:
> 
> hey katie, im ok thanks, started getting ewcm today and light ov cramps - will start my flirty texts tomoz
> 
> but i keep having a dream where someone (dont know who) is telling me that its never going to happen to me :cry: im consoling myself with a sausage sandwich :rofl:
> 
> preseed-gate was blown up over nothing and hopefully is done now

Come on and grow strong super eggy!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'd it done now pinky?!
> 
> I don't think jellybean likes balti! Let's just say it came out quickt than it went in! Sorry ladies tmi :blush: and it wasn't the curry as its what I normally have and my mum and Simon had the same, no more balti for me :-(

Sounds like you can expect to start doing a lot of toilet diving in the near future! :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> different type - tiny booty

Chick thats WELL CUTE!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - No need to apologise hun :D 

Pinky - Awwww thank you hun!! I would take loads of pictures of little bean with the booties on that you made! :D 

Sarah - Haha I want to temp until I know for definite that this is for real :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> ive been called many things in the past, and probably recently, but never puny :rofl:
> 
> hey katie, im ok thanks, started getting ewcm today and light ov cramps - will start my flirty texts tomoz
> 
> but i keep having a dream where someone (dont know who) is telling me that its never going to happen to me :cry: im consoling myself with a sausage sandwich :rofl:
> 
> preseed-gate was blown up over nothing and hopefully is done now
> 
> Come on and grow strong super eggy!!Click to expand...

:nope:


----------



## sarahuk

Now we need a couple more beanies lol


----------



## Excalibur

Come on Beanies! Come out come out wherever you are!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

I reckon it'll be one every 2 weeks now ;-) 

Sarah I hope not :nope:


----------



## Excalibur

I hope it's not that long..hope they come out of hiding very soon! :dust:


----------



## Laura2806

Right ladies that me off for tonight, cream crackered! 

Sleep well my lovelys xx


----------



## Pinky32

night laura

sleep well xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I won't be far behind you, I'm shattered aswell! Went to see OH's mum today and couldn't stop yawning! Night night hun, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Laura2806

They'll all come at once x


----------



## Laura2806

Night ladies xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Come on Beanies! Come out come out wherever you are!!!!! :rofl:

Noooo we dont want them to come out!


----------



## Excalibur

Hopefully! :D :dust: x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Come on Beanies! Come out come out wherever you are!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Noooo we dont want them to come out!Click to expand...

How come? :o


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I reckon it'll be one every 2 weeks now ;-)
> 
> Sarah I hope not :nope:

Id be happy with one every two weeks....Pinky...youd be due af in about two weeks right? GOGO PINKY!!!

My af is defo gunna come...always always always get these cramps a few days before af :(


----------



## sarahuk

nn girls lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Come on Beanies! Come out come out wherever you are!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Noooo we dont want them to come out!Click to expand...
> 
> How come? :oClick to expand...

Cos id rather my beany stays inside for 9 months! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I have had cramps for the past couple of days and AF is due Wednesday/Thursday but I got a Positive today? :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Come on Beanies! Come out come out wherever you are!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Noooo we dont want them to come out!Click to expand...
> 
> How come? :oClick to expand...
> 
> Cos id rather my beany stays inside for 9 months! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: You had me going for a second then!!!! That is very true! Ok, positive pregnancy tests, come out wherever you are!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I reckon it'll be one every 2 weeks now ;-)
> 
> Sarah I hope not :nope:
> 
> Id be happy with one every two weeks....Pinky...youd be due af in about two weeks right? GOGO PINKY!!!
> 
> My af is defo gunna come...always always always get these cramps a few days before af :(Click to expand...

nooooooooo in 2 weeks af will have come n nearly gone :rofl:

your first

then katie


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off to bed now ladies. Night night, sweet dreams :dust: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

night natt

good luck for the morning xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I have had cramps for the past couple of days and AF is due Wednesday/Thursday but I got a Positive today? :wacko:

I had cramps my bfp cycle and so did most ladies ive met on here :) Im sure its just things progressing down there chick!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Come on Beanies! Come out come out wherever you are!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Noooo we dont want them to come out!Click to expand...
> 
> How come? :oClick to expand...
> 
> Cos id rather my beany stays inside for 9 months! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: You had me going for a second then!!!! That is very true! Ok, positive pregnancy tests, come out wherever you are!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

hahaha u crack me up!! That sounds MUCH better!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - I have had cramps for the past couple of days and AF is due Wednesday/Thursday but I got a Positive today? :wacko:
> 
> I had cramps my bfp cycle and so did most ladies ive met on here :) Im sure its just things progressing down there chick!Click to expand...

listen to your own advice then!


----------



## Pinky32

My latest experiment
 



Attached Files:







tiny booty 2.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1









tiny booty 1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura2806

Yh Sarah listen to your own advise! Lol 

Well today I shall be telling my boss, well one of them as the other is on holiday which is good cause it means she'll love that she knew before Julie! I'm just gonna walk in the office, ask if I can have a quick work and basically say ov not had a period since jan, been testing but only got a positive just before going new castle so had bloods taken on the Friday and got the results Friday just gone, showed I'm preg and they booked me straight in with the midwife ie tomorrow and as she was off yesterday I didn't feel it was right to tell her over the phone, text or email. So I'll be late in tomorrow. And see what she says lol that's if I get that far without her interrupting me! This is my plan anyway it may not go this way lol 

Natt I can't wait to a stronger positive this morning :) xx

Hope all my ladies are good today xx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky they're gorgeous :) xx


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT - That's right hun, we are all in this together :D We have been TTC for about 4 and a half months hun :)
> 
> I forgot to mention to you lovely ladies, I take my temp at 7:10am every morning, this morning I woke up at 6:00am but took my temp at 7:10am, it was 36.41. I fell back to sleep until about 10:00am and took my temp again just to see the difference and it was 36.73, should I stick to my first temp?

oh thats goog huni, similar time to me then :) Lets hope i follow on soon. FXD!


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hows the pregnant ladies doing?
> 
> Sarah I'm hoping ull b joining then v soon, when u testing hun?
> 
> I prob shouldn't comment at all but I jus read back thru the preseed misunderstanding, where tge gell did that come from! I thought it all seemed petty fair and then all this? I hope its all cleared up now ladies like u said laura and natt.... ' were all in this together!'
> 
> Pinky how u doing hun? I'm loving all these bfp's it is giving me alot more hope towards my very own bfp however I do want it now!!! Jus noticed ur due to ovulate very soon any plans for OH to come around yet?
> 
> Natt- how long u been ttc hun?
> 
> Crossing fingers hun its coming for you soon! I tested yesterday...and today...bfns. No more testing now needed I think. AF pains are quite strong so..meh!Click to expand...

Oh hun, lets hope itll be a bfp next couple of days! :)


----------



## kt1988

Pinky that booties lush i hope my crochet kit comes today so i can get practsing!!! Glad to hear your having ewcm huni, def get those txtz flowing to OH haha!

Laura- Good luck telling your boss hun, jus realised you posted your first bump pic!! awww, cant wait to c that bump getting bigger!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - yayyyy sounds like a plan! good luck!!

Katie - im finding the crocheting is taking my mind off of everything at the moment as im concentrating lol i hope you enjoy doing it to :thumbup:

awww thanks girls 

AFM i only got a small amount of ewcm yesterday and nothing since but i did have a few light cramps so hopefully its a start and will happen in the next few days


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun, I tested but with a £1 shop test, there are two lines but it's really faint, it's not supposed to even pick up until the day after a missed period so I think that's pretty good lol! Your booties are sooo cute!! :D 

Sarah - I hope so! :thumbup: Ooo at least I know it's "Normal" then to cramp even if pregnant. :) 

Laura - I only tested with a £1 shop test this morning as I only have 1 FRER left but I'll be testing with that in the morning :happydance: xx

KT - Hopefully hun! Fingers crossed! :dust: 

I had an awful nights sleep last night! Couldn't get comfy at all! :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I wasnt on all day yesterday because somethink really bad happened the day of the preseed situation.

Pinky im sorry if i affended you hun, I was really down that day as I just found out some really bad new's, then it just added more bad mood that when laura asked you for you address though PM you said ''i think jessi would like it hun'' then changed your mind and it wasnt the fact that i didnt get the preseed it was the fact that you put laura in a bad situation getting her to pick. So i PM'ed laura and said I dont mind if you send it to pinky as she did ask first and Dont feel quilty because it's the right thing to do. Im sorry i spoke about it elsewere and sorry if i hurt your feeling's hun. Hope you can forgive me. x

Im a little upset that you put it on here sarah when you could have pm'ed me but i havent got the ump with ya because it did need to get resovled. Sorry if i mad you mad, I dont want to not be able to speak to you ladie's no more but if you want me to leave then just say and i'll go. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Nobody wants you to leave hun, we are all grown up ladies and stuff like this can be resolved without anybody having to leave. Hope you are ok chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

I appreciate your saying sorry and i dont want this to drag on and on anymore but i have to say, i didnt change my mind nor put laura in a bad situation - it was her decision ultimately not mine - if she had decided to give it to "joe bloggs" then thats her decision and im upset that you say that i changed my mind

you say that sarah could have pm'd you, but then, you could have pm'd me if i pissed you off and you didnt, sarah was sticking up for me, not because i was in the right but because she knew how upset i was but instead you pm'd a complete stranger about it - no wonder my ears were burning

if you want to talk about whatever it was that upset you earlier that day then we are here for you - thats what this room is about - being in this together and helping each other out


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I hope so hun & nope im not ok, Im so down i cant even think straight, I feel sorry for OH because I keep taking it out on him and it's not his thought. Im gonna go offline now as I dont really feel like talking at the moment But I will pop back on later to see if my lovly ladie's forgive me because if it wasnt for everyone on this thread I wouldnt be so positive about TTC. x x x

Hope everyone is ok. x

Oh yer natt, Congratulation's hun, Hope you have a H&H 9 month's. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I hope you feel better soon hun and if you ever need to talk or let off steam, we are all here for you :hugs: 

Thank you chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's pinky, and I know what you mean I should have PM'ed or posted on here and spoke to you & im sorry i didnt, I know sarah was sticking up for you and i dont think she's in the wrong because if i did speak to you first we would be here now. I just wish it didnt happen. Sorry again. 

Thank's for the offer hun but i dont think i can speak about it. x


----------



## Pinky32

jess - lets forget it now eh? 

more important things in life we can worry about lol

ive just pm'd you my number if you feel like talking at any point


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You talk when you are ready hun, just know we are all here for you either way. Sending you big :hugs:!!!! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> My latest experiment

I want I want I want!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh Sarah listen to your own advise! Lol
> 
> Well today I shall be telling my boss, well one of them as the other is on holiday which is good cause it means she'll love that she knew before Julie! I'm just gonna walk in the office, ask if I can have a quick work and basically say ov not had a period since jan, been testing but only got a positive just before going new castle so had bloods taken on the Friday and got the results Friday just gone, showed I'm preg and they booked me straight in with the midwife ie tomorrow and as she was off yesterday I didn't feel it was right to tell her over the phone, text or email. So I'll be late in tomorrow. And see what she says lol that's if I get that far without her interrupting me! This is my plan anyway it may not go this way lol
> 
> Natt I can't wait to a stronger positive this morning :) xx
> 
> Hope all my ladies are good today xx

AWww exciting! Good luck honey!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hows the pregnant ladies doing?
> 
> Sarah I'm hoping ull b joining then v soon, when u testing hun?
> 
> I prob shouldn't comment at all but I jus read back thru the preseed misunderstanding, where tge gell did that come from! I thought it all seemed petty fair and then all this? I hope its all cleared up now ladies like u said laura and natt.... ' were all in this together!'
> 
> Pinky how u doing hun? I'm loving all these bfp's it is giving me alot more hope towards my very own bfp however I do want it now!!! Jus noticed ur due to ovulate very soon any plans for OH to come around yet?
> 
> Natt- how long u been ttc hun?
> 
> Crossing fingers hun its coming for you soon! I tested yesterday...and today...bfns. No more testing now needed I think. AF pains are quite strong so..meh!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun, lets hope itll be a bfp next couple of days! :)Click to expand...

Not today :( :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura - yayyyy sounds like a plan! good luck!!
> 
> Katie - im finding the crocheting is taking my mind off of everything at the moment as im concentrating lol i hope you enjoy doing it to :thumbup:
> 
> awww thanks girls
> 
> AFM i only got a small amount of ewcm yesterday and nothing since but i did have a few light cramps so hopefully its a start and will happen in the next few days

Ohhhh thats great...youre right on track then now uve started with the cramps and some ewcm! WOOT!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Thank you hun, I tested but with a £1 shop test, there are two lines but it's really faint, it's not supposed to even pick up until the day after a missed period so I think that's pretty good lol! Your booties are sooo cute!! :D
> 
> Sarah - I hope so! :thumbup: Ooo at least I know it's "Normal" then to cramp even if pregnant. :)
> 
> Laura - I only tested with a £1 shop test this morning as I only have 1 FRER left but I'll be testing with that in the morning :happydance: xx
> 
> KT - Hopefully hun! Fingers crossed! :dust:
> 
> I had an awful nights sleep last night! Couldn't get comfy at all! :(

Sounds like things are progressing nicely then...woot!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I wasnt on all day yesterday because somethink really bad happened the day of the preseed situation.
> 
> Pinky im sorry if i affended you hun, I was really down that day as I just found out some really bad new's, then it just added more bad mood that when laura asked you for you address though PM you said ''i think jessi would like it hun'' then changed your mind and it wasnt the fact that i didnt get the preseed it was the fact that you put laura in a bad situation getting her to pick. So i PM'ed laura and said I dont mind if you send it to pinky as she did ask first and Dont feel quilty because it's the right thing to do. Im sorry i spoke about it elsewere and sorry if i hurt your feeling's hun. Hope you can forgive me. x
> 
> Im a little upset that you put it on here sarah when you could have pm'ed me but i havent got the ump with ya because it did need to get resovled. Sorry if i mad you mad, I dont want to not be able to speak to you ladie's no more but if you want me to leave then just say and i'll go. x

I was also upset that you didnt PM pinky in the first place so would be a bit hypercritical if you got the hump with me chick. And since youd spoken elsewhere openly about it, dont think this was much different. Im not a believer in saying things I wouldnt say to someone direct. And considering there was clearly an issue it needed bringing up.

It still feels like the blame is being passed here though...Pinky never put Laura in a difficult situation. She simply said that two people were now interested. A choice always has to be made when two people want something...and to be fair...you sort if made it sound very much like you wanted it even though pinky had already spoke up about it, which put pinky in a difficult situation more than laura.

Either way...i think its best if we are just done with this issue. Its just a tube!


----------



## sarahuk

Right...SO...now we are all back to being mates again...!

How is everyone today? :D

Im ok. No results yet they are STILL with the doc...sigh...lol. And still crampy. I expect af to hit tomorrow. Still bfn so..meh!


----------



## sarahuk

Jess - Really sorry to hear youve had some bad news. EVeryone is here for you when you need us :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I hope so hun, I will be testing with a FRER in the morning, praying my second line is still there and a lot darker! :dance: 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, still a bit crampy on and off, not long since been home from an appointment with a company called Ingeus. They specialise in helping people get work, it's so tough these days! :growlmad:

How are you today hun?


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for another BFP natt  

And yay for friends  glad it's all sorted and jess I hope your ok xx

Sarah thanks it went great! My boss was brill and being really supportive told me no lifting and not to stand next to the photocopier while it's copying, don't know why lol has also said to let them know when I'm due and if I'm going back, so relieved!! Lol

Sarah :hugs: and hope AF stats away xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: I just hope it's the same in the morning with my FRER :dance: 

Glad everything went ok with telling your boss about your pregnancy. I think the standing next to the photocopier is because of the rays or something? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - yayyyy sounds like a plan! good luck!!
> 
> Katie - im finding the crocheting is taking my mind off of everything at the moment as im concentrating lol i hope you enjoy doing it to :thumbup:
> 
> awww thanks girls
> 
> AFM i only got a small amount of ewcm yesterday and nothing since but i did have a few light cramps so hopefully its a start and will happen in the next few days
> 
> Ohhhh thats great...youre right on track then now uve started with the cramps and some ewcm! WOOT!!Click to expand...

it was only a tiny bit of ewcm and none since :nope:



Laura2806 said:


> Yay for another BFP natt
> 
> And yay for friends  glad it's all sorted and jess I hope your ok xx
> 
> Sarah thanks it went great! My boss was brill and being really supportive told me no lifting and not to stand next to the photocopier while it's copying, don't know why lol has also said to let them know when I'm due and if I'm going back, so relieved!! Lol
> 
> Sarah :hugs: and hope AF stats away xx

yayyyy im glad it went well at work :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

Ooooooh look at what my sexy bestie got me :happydance::thumbup::cloud9::kiss:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Oooooo what a lovely present! :D


----------



## Pinky32

i know! how fab of her!!!

sarah you are a norty girl though:growlmad: but i luv ya :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Have you and Sarah met, or any plans to meet? :D


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Have you and Sarah met, or any plans to meet? :D

no :cry: but we talk on the phone and text allllllllllllllllllllllllllll day long - would talk more but she keeps forgetting to download skype on her phone :growlmad:

But yes, as soon as i have some money, im hopping on a train to meet her


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Have you and Sarah met, or any plans to meet? :D
> 
> no :cry: but we talk on the phone and text allllllllllllllllllllllllllll day long - would talk more but she keeps forgetting to download skype on her phone :growlmad:
> 
> But yes, as soon as i have some money, im hopping on a train to meet herClick to expand...

Aww bless, I bet you can't wait :D My OH keeps mentioning that me and my BnB buddies should have a get together, I was like..good idea but, no-one has ever mentioned it :haha: Well, not until the other day anyway :thumbup:

*EDIT* When you go to meet Sarah, you won't be that far away from me :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

id love to meet you guys


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> id love to meet you guys

Aww same hunni :D :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

laura is on the way to sarahs too

hmmm wheres katie -berkshire isnt it?


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Ooo are you all meeting on the same day? :D

I'm not sure where KT is hun. I'll have a look :p

*EDIT* Cardiff. South Wales :)


----------



## Pinky32

ive only spoken to sarah about meeting - id go to sheffield for a long weekend or something - depends how much b&b's are there

ive said from the start as soon as i get my bfp i'll go up to her so we can go baby shopping


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Aww, I'm not too sure how B&B's are in Sheffield :( I'm sure you will have a lovely time though! :D 

I can't wait to go Baby Clothes Shopping! Everytime I see them I'm like awwwwwww!! That was years ago aswell, not just recently :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

for a newborn you dont need much, a few little outfits for showing him/her off and baby grows

someone me n sarah knows got loads of new stuff on ebay which pple had brought but not used


----------



## Pinky32

also this is a good site

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...=kiddicare site:kiddicare.com&url_id=11473110


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yeah that's true :D

Oh that's good, I had a quick look on E-Bay last night and everything was sooooo adorable!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> also this is a good site
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...=kiddicare site:kiddicare.com&url_id=11473110

Thank you for this hun, I'll have a look :D


----------



## Pinky32

friends and family will give you stuff

best to make a little list of things and if someone asks you, you can tick it off the list so you dont end up with dozens of same thing

its easy to get carried away buyingh stuff


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> friends and family will give you stuff
> 
> best to make a little list of things and if someone asks you, you can tick it off the list so you dont end up with dozens of same thing
> 
> its easy to get carried away buyingh stuff

True true hun, OH's sister has a 1 year old little girl so if we have a girl, she has already said we can have some of her things when it comes to our turn to have a baby :winkwink: 

Omg I can't stop yawning! Darn restless night last night :rofl:

And I can't stop going to the bathroom! What the heck is that all about?!? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

even if its a boy there are loads of things they will have that you could use - dont think just clothing

has Karl got over the shock yet? lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> even if its a boy there are loads of things they will have that you could use - dont think just clothing
> 
> has Karl got over the shock yet? lol

Very true, I didn't think of that :haha: 

He said he won't get over the shock until 9 months, bless him! :D


----------



## Pinky32

lol he did the easy bit!!!

they might have babygrows, breast pumps, sterilizer, uni-sex clothing, blankets, she might have maternity clothing - all sorts of things


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> lol he did the easy bit!!!
> 
> they might have babygrows, breast pumps, sterilizer, uni-sex clothing, blankets, she might have maternity clothing - all sorts of things

:rofl: You are right there, his job is done now! It's us ladies that have to go through 9 months of different pains etc, it's all worth it though in the end! :thumbup: 

I'll ask around when we get past the danger zone, or see what we get offered :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

use this time to get a list together


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i know! how fab of her!!!
> 
> sarah you are a norty girl though:growlmad: but i luv ya :hugs:

Teehee!! Glad they arrived!! Loves u too!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Have you and Sarah met, or any plans to meet? :D
> 
> no :cry: but we talk on the phone and text allllllllllllllllllllllllllll day long - would talk more but she keeps forgetting to download skype on her phone :growlmad:
> 
> But yes, as soon as i have some money, im hopping on a train to meet herClick to expand...

EEEEK downloading it when matts out with the dogs..will jump on itunes!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> id love to meet you guys

We need a big meet :D


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> use this time to get a list together

Good thinking :thumbup: :D


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> id love to meet you guys
> 
> We need a big meet :DClick to expand...

That would be amazing!! :D

Shame it's too short notice otherwise I would have said you can all come to Scarborough on 26th April for my Birthday :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

sarah is this month too


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Oooo yes! Could have had a joint Birthday :o


----------



## Pinky32

when we're all preggy we can meet up n bounce tummies


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Sounds like fun to me!! :D


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Infact mines on the 24th Natt! We should have a room joint party here hehe :D

Well...im out. Started to spot and theres no chance with these cramps its anything else. So feeling a bit meh..Matt on the otherhand has aske dme to start tracking again so im going to do that. Hes also mentioned trying opks again but think thats pointless. I dunno...Pinky ill take your advice on that point hun.

On the plus, the feeling sorry for myself meant ive been hard at work and ive finally finished the blanket for my mate :D Just gotta tie in some tied off bits and I can start someting else..yay!

Also, I made a plastic bag holder for my sis..nothing fancy since we dont get along..but I made some stars and i was happy at learning those...I love stars!
 



Attached Files:







117.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4









119.jpg
File size: 74.2 KB
Views: 5









144.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 9









145.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarahuk

Lordy...matt looks proper weird in this pic...!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - That would be amazing if we could do that! :dance: 

Nooooooooo :af:!!! Go away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We need more BFP's not bloody :witch:'s! :growlmad: 

I can wait to stalk your chart and hear about all your positive OPK's and then your nice BFP :winkwink:

Omg your Crochet is amazing!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait until I can make things like this! :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Bugger me that's a blanket and half Hun! Tis lovely  

A big meet would be ace! Sorry to hear about AF chick :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Have you and Sarah met, or any plans to meet? :D
> 
> no :cry: but we talk on the phone and text allllllllllllllllllllllllllll day long - would talk more but she keeps forgetting to download skype on her phone :growlmad:
> 
> But yes, as soon as i have some money, im hopping on a train to meet herClick to expand...
> 
> EEEEK downloading it when matts out with the dogs..will jump on itunes!Click to expand...




sarahuk said:


> Infact mines on the 24th Natt! We should have a room joint party here hehe :D
> 
> Well...im out. Started to spot and theres no chance with these cramps its anything else. So feeling a bit meh..Matt on the otherhand has aske dme to start tracking again so im going to do that. Hes also mentioned trying opks again but think thats pointless. I dunno...Pinky ill take your advice on that point hun.
> 
> On the plus, the feeling sorry for myself meant ive been hard at work and ive finally finished the blanket for my mate :D Just gotta tie in some tied off bits and I can start someting else..yay!
> 
> Also, I made a plastic bag holder for my sis..nothing fancy since we dont get along..but I made some stars and i was happy at learning those...I love stars!

about time matt did something 

personally,i would say no to opk;s as youve tried them in the past and never got a + and it might stress you out abit - having said that, these new ones are nice and sensitive so you could give them as go - temp up to ov has been confirmed and then at least that puts your mind at ease


----------



## Pinky32

i did an opk today - feels like ages ago since i peed on something

its faint so ov should be around thurs i reckon
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - :yipee: for Ov coming up soon! :D


----------



## Pinky32

oh is busy with work so going to be hard getting to see him ;cry:


----------



## Laura2806

Get sending those texts ;-) xx


----------



## Pinky32

i did today but he was so busy he only replied to some

but then he called me on way home to say sorry for not responding so tomoz im going to up my game a bit - get even more saucy so no matter how busy he is, he will reply


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Get naughty girl :winkwink: 

Here is my FRER from this morning - 12DPO

It looks darker in real life, my camera and lighting doesn't do my photo's any justice! :growlmad:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120404_072235.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky - go girl ;-) 

Natt that's def positive you is preggers muchly!!! Mine wasn't a great deal darker at 16dpo! I'd get down the docs if I were you  

Midwife this morning!!  I forgot to pee in my pot tho so I shall do that just before we go! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun :D I'm trying to decide wether to get more FRER's or just get a digital for in a week or two :winkwink: 

What do you ask the Doctor for? Last time I rang them, I said I had a positive test and all she did was put me on the register for a Midwife, no blood tests or confirmation appointment or anything? :wacko:

Yay! I hope all goes well with your Midwife chick :happydance: xx


----------



## babysiew

Congrats Excalibur!


----------



## Excalibur

babysiew - Thank you so much hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Natt - Im gonna go out on a limb here and say, yep your PREGGY! :rofl:

Laura - oooh good luck with midwife


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Haha thank you chick :rofl: I was so relieved when I saw that second line this morning! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

i bet - puts your mind at ease


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Sure did! I don't think I'll bother with anymore FRER's, I'm not sure yet. Might just wait a week or two and get a Digital :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

why waste the money

leave it and do a digi


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - That's what I shall do :D


----------



## Laura2806

I just booked a docs apt and told them I'd got a positive, mind you the main reason I went straight away was cause f what they had said about my progesterone. 

Thanks ladies, just waiting to go in  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I'll give it a week or so and then ring them, wait until I have done my digital, won't be as long then until my Midwife Appointment :haha: 

Good luck hunni xx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol that's true, thanks chick just all paperwork ATM and blood tests they've put me as 10+4 so should have scan in next few weeks  xx


----------



## Pinky32

10+4 wow


----------



## Pinky32

forget first tri forum - go straight into 2nd almost lol


----------



## Pinky32

god im so sad n pathetic - im playing a game on my phone and each time theres a prize for me to get i say to myself "if i get this prize im going to get preggy this month"


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Get naughty girl :winkwink:
> 
> Here is my FRER from this morning - 12DPO
> 
> It looks darker in real life, my camera and lighting doesn't do my photo's any justice! :growlmad:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120404_072235.jpg

Definitely getting stronger...yay!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Thank you hun :D I'm trying to decide wether to get more FRER's or just get a digital for in a week or two :winkwink:
> 
> What do you ask the Doctor for? Last time I rang them, I said I had a positive test and all she did was put me on the register for a Midwife, no blood tests or confirmation appointment or anything? :wacko:
> 
> Yay! I hope all goes well with your Midwife chick :happydance: xx

They dont bloodtest to confirm pregnancy :) Only reason they do it now is missing af and possible pregnancy but not confirmed on test or if youre suspected ectopic or threatened mc x


----------



## Laura2806

I know yh pinky, still think I'm 6 tho. 

Haha Has my postman been? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lol that's true, thanks chick just all paperwork ATM and blood tests they've put me as 10+4 so should have scan in next few weeks  xx

They done that based off your last af then...its good..means youll get your scan early.

BUT...its important to tell the scanner that you ovulated VERY late in the cycle you suspect, and that you think youre actually a month behind that. Or she might freak you out by accident by mentioning its a few weeks behind development wise..and u dont want that!


----------



## sarahuk

CD1 for me. Today I shall be mostly feeling sorry for myself :)


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I know yh pinky, still think I'm 6 tho.
> 
> Haha Has my postman been? Xx

postman didnt deliver anything:nope:


----------



## teenah99

Been busy...been down...been up...been BLAH...been nervous...been ALL OVER THE PLACE lately! 

Status update:

2 dpo, BD'd one day before O and 3 days before O...hoping that it was enough. As I've said in the past, my DH is in control of BDing...ugh. We are leaving for New York next week, I'll be in the latter part of my TWW. I drank coffee this morning, had wine last week (one glass) and I have a long tattoo session planned for this evening...so I am LIVING, and trying not to feel so down about not having a BFP. 

Actually, it's crazy, but I totally had this overwhelming dreadful feeling yesterday that had me thinking that I didn't want a baby, because then my whole life would change...yadayadayada...but that was just craziness! LoL. I do want a little baby...WE want a little baby. 

Sorry to be such a random poster. I hope all my girls are doing well! P.S. LAURA, I never told you but while I was away in California, I HAD THIS VIVID THOUGHT THAT YOU WERE GUNNA GET YOUR BFP...I seriously JUST KNEW IT...It's weird bc I don't ACTUALLY know you in person, but I was totally thinking about you during that trip, bc you were about to embark on doctors and tests...anyhow...when I came back and saw you were preggers, i was STOKED!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Its funyn u say that teenah...I just said to pinky a few days ago that I had a dream u got your bfp..maybe ur next!


----------



## sarahuk

Test came back...result was either 12.1 or 12.5 cant remember. That doesnt sound like a lot to me...now im worried.

Result came back as abnormal but didnt need any followup. And that was all she could tell me. I feel worse than I did before now.


----------



## teenah99

sarahuk said:


> Its funyn u say that teenah...I just said to pinky a few days ago that I had a dream u got your bfp..maybe ur next!

Eeeeeeeeeee! That would be awesome! 

On the topic of dreams:

I had this crazy emotional dream last night that I was lying to all of my co-workers about having terminal cancer (yeah, FUCKED UP I KNOW) and like, I KNEW that I was lying, but yet I was compelled to continue doing so in more and more elaborate ways. I even quit my job and made rounds to people telling them about my "illness" (totally WEIRD and UNLIKE ANYTHING I'VE EVER THOUGHT OF DOING). I even made myself cry in the dream by thinking of a scenario where the illness was real, and I was telling my DH goodbye...AGAIN, all while ABSOLUTELY KNOWING that I was a damn LIAR. Anyhow, as if that wasn't weird enuff, I had to catch a flight at 5:58 am according to my ticket, and I ended up getting to the airport terminal at 6:09 am and I was nervous about missing my plane, well, for whatever reason, the terminal and baggage check was located outdoors and as I approached it I saw a LARGE plane ascending very closeby...it had NO WINGS...and began to spin like a torpedo and crash to a burning heap. As it crashed things slowed WAY down, and I began shouting RUN to everyone around me, on a 2 second delay I heard the echo of the rest of the airport crowd also saying "RUN, RUN, RUN" and then all hell broke loose, with pieces of the aircraft raining down on everyone...as I ran and pulled people along with me, I dove behind a parked white car, while shoving a handheld metal grocery basket over my head to protect it from the exploded pieces of airplane...I recall this all very vividly, and I also recall that the metal basket was too slim to fit over my head (I have a big head), but I managed to use it to keep me protected...

WEIRD...

Also, this post is mainly useless info! But the dream REALLY struck me as disturbing...


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Wow! 10+4? :happydance: Omg, yay! I bet you are over the moon! Not long to wait until your scan! :yipee: xx

Pinky - That's not pathetic chick :hugs: xx

Sarah - Thank you hun :D Oh I see, that explains why they never confirmed it with me, thank you for letting me know that hun. Sorry to hear the witch got you hun :(:hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww teeenah that's lovely, glad I completed your dream  that second dream is weird tho hun lol 

Natt id love to be 10+4 but I doubt I am, at least I get my scan in the next 2-4weeks :happydance: 

Sarah sorry to hear about cd1 :-( :hugs: 

Pinky FXed for tomorrow! 

Today my backs killing my!! Also I really want stodgy food, had a sausage roll for my lunch which is very unusual as I don't really like them! Also a tiny bit of chocolate had made me feel sick, not good!! :nope: 

Massage for me tonight I reckon!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay!! Bet you can't wait for your scan, I might ask the Doctor or Midwife if it's possible to get an early scan, would save me from worrying and making matters worse, then again, I have ordered some Digi's so if they go from 1-2, 2-3, 3+ etc, I will be fine! :thumbup: 

Aww hun, hope your backache eases off soon, I think a nice massage would help you a lot :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

I really can't wait!! Just to know everythings ok! 

I said about an ealry scan and they told me they just got from last period, but saying that with your medical history they might scan you sooner, I don't know lol 

Soooooo glad it's almost hometime!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I bet hun! :D 

I really hope they offer me an early scan, most ladies I have spoken to who suffered a MC, managed to get an early scan 2nd time round to just stop their worrying and make sure everything is ok. I guess each Doctor is different though.


----------



## Laura2806

They are indeed hunni  

I don't think I'll relax until I see that heartbeat :-/


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> They are indeed hunni
> 
> I don't think I'll relax until I see that heartbeat :-/

Aww hun :hugs: 

I won't relax until baby is here in my arms :haha::blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's very true! I want to enjoy this but am having down days incase something is wrong, even though nothing has happened to make me think something could be. Just being paranoid I guess lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's very true! I want to enjoy this but am having down days incase something is wrong, even though nothing has happened to make me think something could be. Just being paranoid I guess lol

Aww you are bound to hun until you see baba on that screen :happydance:

I'm still panicking that AF will arrive as I still have cramps on and off, keep going to the loo as it feels "wet" down there but it's just CM :blush:


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies how are u all? sorry to hear af arrived Sarah!xxxx :(

My crochet kit arrived this morning, by gosh its blinking hard girls! I like to think I have a go at anything but im not v hopeful for this.... I do hope I can persevere coz I'd love to make lil booties like pinky :(and all the other lovely stuff u ladies av made! Was it really tricky for u all.too ?


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Hiya hun, I'm not too bad thank you, how are you? :) 

Crochet was really tricky for me at first but once you get used to it I think you'll be fine. I found it really helpful watching Crochet videos on YouTube and following there every move by pausing the video at each step :D


----------



## sarahuk

Doctor called me.

Didnt ovulate. I thought I had with my sore nips as usual. But no.

To say im devestated is an understatement. I assumed I was ovulating. Have to go see the doc next week but...being overweight I assume Ill get zero help.

I dont know if ill be around for a few days. Bottom of my world fell out.

Love you all


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT - Hiya hun, I'm not too bad thank you, how are you? :)
> 
> Crochet was really tricky for me at first but once you get used to it I think you'll be fine. I found it really helpful watching Crochet videos on YouTube and following there every move by pausing the video at each step :D

I was ok but bit blinking stressed now. Ha! I dunno if its because my wool is thin? The bloke I'm watching on youtube looks like he had thicker wool coz u can see the pattern clearer with what hes doing?


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Really sorry to hear your bad news chick :hugs: I really hope the Doctor does help you, there is no reason why they shouldn't! That's what they are there for right? Sending you lot's of love and big :hugs: chick! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT - Hiya hun, I'm not too bad thank you, how are you? :)
> 
> Crochet was really tricky for me at first but once you get used to it I think you'll be fine. I found it really helpful watching Crochet videos on YouTube and following there every move by pausing the video at each step :D
> 
> I was ok but bit blinking stressed now. Ha! I dunno if its because my wool is thin? The bloke I'm watching on youtube looks like he had thicker wool coz u can see the pattern clearer with what hes doing?Click to expand...

Aww bless haha, I got really stressed when I first attempted it. If you got it as a set, the crochet hook and the wool, it shouldn't be too thin as they would have sent you wool which is acceptable for the crochet size hook. As I kept telling myself hun, practice makes perfect :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Omg, I have just been to the toilet and had some tan coloured discharge! Hope it's not what I think it is, praying it's just breakthrough bleeding or old blood! :(


----------



## Laura2806

Same here natt, it's only been this last week that the wet feeling has gone! The bloating reassures me lol my stomach is soooo tender!! 

Sarah sweet I'm so sorry hun, I didn't think id get any help but doc was great and I weigh 15st9! My BMI is 35! I'm sure they will do something and don't leave until they do. You've got my number if you want a chat, I know pinky will make sure you doing ok though xx love ya xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Midwife told me today that bleeding is normal upto 16weeks unless it's heavy or constant, try not to panick chick xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Doesn't it feel like AF is here, the wetness? Really confusing! Haha. 

Oh really? Phew! It's not proper blood so I guess that's a good sign, really hoping this is our sticky bean, Thank you for the reassurance chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

No worries hunni  Yh it does! I also get like a bubbling feeling :-/ lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Omg I do aswell! Like the CM is bubbling then popping? :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yes lol lush! Mind you I'm do bloated! My belly is massive! :-(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Evening ladie's,

Still feeling low but im sure i'll be ok soon. Doc said my blod result's was all ok and just gotta have my urea, creatinine, electrolytes & liver function test redone in 2 week's and my LH/FSH redone on CD2/CD3. He didnt seem to worried about my thyriod bring a little high so I take it as It ok, and he said my liver function's being done again as he think i could have garnet syndrome or somethink like that. Then other half had to do a semen sample, which he did today and took in. So we get them result's tomorrow. Finger's crossed all is well for OH as he is shitting a brick as he dont wont to hear it's bad new's. x

Sarah hun im sorry to hear your bad new's. Hugs x x x

Natt Defo a BFP. :D x

Pinky sorry to hear OH aint replying much but Hopefully he will be round yours near to ov. x 

Laura Owww scan in a couple of week's hope to see a pic. :D x

Kt How's this cycle going for you hun. x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless hun, it will turn into water soon :D 

Jess - Fingers crossed for good results chick :thumbup: Thank you so much hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

All sounds good then jess, hope the spermies come back good too. 

Natt I bloody hope so! Lol it hurts to suck it in too so I'm just sticking out this horrible lump of fat :-( oh well its for a very good cause  think I might get an early night too


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww hunni! I'm 100% sure it will do, too right it's for a good cause, you will look back once little bean is born and think, you were totally worth all that bloating :haha: 

Aww are you tired too chick? We had a wander to town this afternoon and I'm shattered! I'll be in bed early tonight I think. xx


----------



## Laura2806

Soooo true  jellybean is already worth it! 

Yh I could have fell asleep driving home from work, never good! Oh's planning on watching the new mission impossible tonight, I might snooz instead


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Soooo true  jellybean is already worth it!
> 
> Yh I could have fell asleep driving home from work, never good! Oh's planning on watching the new mission impossible tonight, I might snooz instead

I bet hun! :D

Tut tut, you shouldn't drive when you are tired! :o Oh very nice, hope he enjoys it, you enjoy your snooze love hehe :hugs: 

I went to the toilet about 5 minutes ago and the spotting is light pink now, it's not leaking out, only when I check my Cervix, hopefully it's just bean trying to get comfy and causing a little irritation? :wacko:


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I would have thought so hunni, snuggling in! 

It's when I get stuck behind shitty old vans or old people I get tired lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh I would have thought so hunni, snuggling in!
> 
> It's when I get stuck behind shitty old vans or old people I get tired lol

Fingers crossed! Think Positive Natt! Might be ringing the Doctors sooner rather than later. :thumbup: 

Aww yeah I can imagine hun, at least if your mind is busy driving then you won't feel tired, It's when you stop you feel like you could doze off :haha:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's and your welcome natt. x

Awww all this baby talk right make's me broody :D lol im broody everyday x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yes think positive natt!! :) 

Aww atleast you have honey to snuggle and spoil  shell have a brother/sister soon enough too xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Aww hun, I agree with Laura chick :thumbup: :hugs: 

Laura - *Is thinking positive* :haha: Trying to anyway :D


----------



## teenah99

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo true  jellybean is already worth it!
> 
> Yh I could have fell asleep driving home from work, never good! Oh's planning on watching the new mission impossible tonight, I might snooz instead
> 
> I bet hun! :D
> 
> Tut tut, you shouldn't drive when you are tired! :o Oh very nice, hope he enjoys it, you enjoy your snooze love hehe :hugs:
> 
> I went to the toilet about 5 minutes ago and the spotting is light pink now, it's not leaking out, only when I check my Cervix, hopefully it's just bean trying to get comfy and causing a little irritation? :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey Ex...

I am not 100% sure but I believe that I read in several fertility books that I own that you should not check your cervix once you are preggers, because of like risk of infection...or something...google it too make sure! We need to protect these little beans at all cost! LoL! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Omg, thank you so much for that information hun, I would never have known!! I'll have a quick look on Google and see what I can find, although I'll take your word for it. Thank you chick :hugs: Yeah of course we need to protect our little beans! :) xxx


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> Doctor called me.
> 
> Didnt ovulate. I thought I had with my sore nips as usual. But no.
> 
> To say im devestated is an understatement. I assumed I was ovulating. Have to go see the doc next week but...being overweight I assume Ill get zero help.
> 
> I dont know if ill be around for a few days. Bottom of my world fell out.
> 
> Love you all

Oh Sarah, Im so sorry to hear that hunny, try to keep positive though, Like natt said thats what doctors are here for you demand the help you need. You are certainly entitled to it and you deserve it!! Thinking about you sweetie x X x X x X x X :hugs:


----------



## kt1988

Hi Jessica hope your ok now hun, Im fine thanks just waiting to ovulate, gonna start doing opk's in a day or two. Due to Ov tuesday or wednesday i think :O). Hope all your results come back ok hun, it will be lovely to know whats going on wont it!! Sometimes id like to know if me and the OH are ok fertility wise. 
:flower:


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to hear it natt :thumbup: 

I'm off to bed now ladies, night all sleep well xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Glad to hear it natt :thumbup:
> 
> I'm off to bed now ladies, night all sleep well xx

Night night hun, sleep well, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Thank's girlie's but snuggle honey lol she's a figgit, and dont stay still she only give's kissie's but not cuddle's lol i'll get one in a blue moon hehe. x

Kt I know what you mean hun it is nice to know were getting help but it's also a long road to go down and the waiting is hard but worth it in the end. Im worried OH is getting idea's in his head that what if he cant give me more children as we both want more children, but i would never leave him, there's way's around it. I love him so much and hopefully his spermie's are all good. :D x

Well I rang the doctor's this morning to see if OH's result's was back but gotta wait untill 1pm to get them even though the hospital told us yesterday afternoon that they will get them that day. Im actually shaking waiting for these result's it's more scary then waiting for my own result's. x


----------



## Excalibur

Good morning ladies :D

Jess - Keeping my fingers crossed it's good news for you both chick :dust:


----------



## Laura2806

Any results yet jess? 

Morning natt How's things? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hi girls,

Well...checked with a friend and seems in the uk a number of around 30 is what youre looking for..or close to. So my 12 is way off the mark for ov. So I didnt.

ATM im grabbing to the hope that it was just a fluke cycle. But im finding it hard to stay positive. Baby feels even further away than it did a week ago. And every time I see matt I feel guilty like im letting him down. I know how much a baby means to him.

Im a bit wallowy in self pity atm so please forgive me for being so pessamistic :) Love you all though x


----------



## Laura2806

Hey Sarah hopefully it's a one off anovulatory (I think that's what they call them!) cycle, apparently most women have them from time to time. 

Your not letting matt down at all I'm sure your health and wellbeing means more to him than anything else. Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hes saying and doing all the right things. Im hoping the same too, and that it was just awful bad timing on the blood point.

Ive ordered some opks to try that again and going to temp so atleast I might be able to pinpoint cd21 better this cycle and then go get my levels redone.

Thanks so much firls for always being so awesome. Wouldnt make it far on this journey without your support and friendships.


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies...

It's 3 dpo...best guess...and I woke up today, had a BM (TMI I KNOW) and when I wiped, I saw the slightest brown tinged CM...it was only for 2 wipes or so...later that morning, I had another BM and my CM was clear and watery...hmmm...I don't know if this even matters, but I am so eager for my BFP that I am starting to symptom spot despite my best efforts!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's natt. x

Nope no result's yet but the doc has got them he just need's to check them then he will be ringing us after surgery around 6pm. So hopefully good new's. It's really worrying. x

Sarah I hope you and laura are right and it's just a one off. I agree with laura im sure your not letting matt down & your health & wellbeing means more to him than anything else. Will they retest you again this month? x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Things are a lot better today hun, thank you for asking. No more tinged CM which I am relieved about. Went out and got myself some Superdrug tests so I'll be doing one of those in the morning. Got 4 to be going on with until my Digi's come next week :happydance: How are you chick? xxx

Sarah - As the other ladies have already said, hopefully it's just a one off bad cycle chick, we are all here for you if you need to banter :hugs: We all love you xxx

Teenah - Fingers crossed for you hun xxx

Jess - You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah your welcome hun, you've been a rock for me do I'm def here for you xx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to hear no more tinged cm  blunt I feel like I skimped on tests now lol I only did 2! :rofl: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Glad to hear no more tinged cm  blunt I feel like I skimped on tests now lol I only did 2! :rofl: xx


Thank you hun, I was so relieved once it stopped. Thinking of ringing my GP on Monday, get the ball rolling, what do you think? :D 

Nothing wrong with that hun, I'm just a POAS addict :rofl: I like to see my lines progress, it will only be until my Digi's arrive but once I get 3+ on those, I won't be testing anymore. :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh get things started  I'd like to do another but don't wanna buy any more lol I'm sure I don't need to with the way I'm feeling tho lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh get things started  I'd like to do another but don't wanna buy any more lol I'm sure I don't need to with the way I'm feeling tho lol

I'll ring my GP on Monday morning then :D 

Aww bless, yeah there is no point wasting money :haha: I'm just a POAS addict! :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha bless ya Hun  

They might be shut Monday cause of the bank holidays x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Oh darn! I forgot about that!! :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hope the news was ok Jess!

Laura - u got a pos on a digi..i dont think id have done more than two either with a pos on one of those!

Pinky - Hope youre ok chick

Natt - Dont worry...,its highly normal to get some tinged CM. I had proper bleeding right from my bfp (before actually!) and went through all the hoops with the docs. I saw a lot of specialists and they all said that its actually pretty common these days with bleeding. And mine was proper bleeding...blood red!

OFC thats normal with the type of pregnancy I had though...but still..small amounts of bleeding are nothing really to worry about! 

AFM - Still feeling down but getting on with thikngs. Im going to ask for another test Natt and see what happens. I just hp[e they will let me have the clomid if i needf it!

x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you for your advice hun. It's gone today so I'm a bit more confident. That must have been awful and so worrying to have bleeding before your BFP and throughout :hugs: 

Glad to hear you are feeling a little better hun, we are all here for you if you need us :hugs: I hope they give you the test you want and I'll keep my fingers crossed they let you have Clomid if you need it! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah that's really reassuring thank you hunni  glad to hear your feelin a bit better, I would imagine they'd test again to make sure it wasn't a fluke or false results before they start doing the expensive tests, knowing what doctors are like anyway!! I don't see why they wouldn't let you have it hun. Keep us updated with how things are going, let matt spoil you! Don't forget you've got your weekend away soon too, that'll be good, nice and relaxing for you and matt to talk about things or just put it to the back of your minds for a few days. Love ya xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Awwww :hugs: girlies...and loves you too!

Yes im trying hard to view it from the point of view that atleast i know that something -might- be up. I could have been going on and on for months without knowing something was wrong. Just gotta keep conentrated on the end result!

How are u ladies today?


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Sending you lot's of big :hugs: and lot's of love :D xxx

I'm off to bed now though ladies, I'm absolutely shattered! Can't keep my eyes open! :( I'm going to try and ring the Doctors tomorrow, hopefully they will be open with it being Good Friday, no idea what to say to them though :haha: 

Night night ladies, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

That you do Sarah, and now if anything does need doin which I hope it doesn't, at least it'll get done  

I'm not too bad ta, not so bloated just shattered! So bed time for us. Soooooo looking forward to 4days off! And viewing another house tomorrow. Bonus! 

Natt just book an apt, don't tell receptionist what it's for, and see doc not nurse practitioner (if your surgery has one that is) as they can refer, then again probs doesn't make a diff for this :rofl: forget that bit lol! 

Night night ladies xx


----------



## Pinky32

Hi Girls

Glad everyone is ok, ive been off the room as im low again - text didnt work so i didnt see OH so im out this cycle

going to give some serious thought to my future this weekend

in the meantime, ive been making baby hats and mittens - honest opinions please, if their crap id rather be told straight out than continue

Laura, I had you in mind for these, but if you dont like them its not a problem - the colour is mint green and white (looks slightly blue in pic)
 



Attached Files:







mittens.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5









my elf hat.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww pinky hun, truthfully there beautiful :D The little mit's with the flower's are brill and the hat is brill aswell hun, loveing the big flower and little bit at the end. You should be proud hun, cause i am for ya. Cant wait to see some more. :D x
Dont get down just yet hun, I see on your chart no sign of ov yet, is he gonna come see you soon? or is he just to bizy hun? I hope he doe's come to see you as soon as to get in there before ov. Good luck because you aint out yet. x x x

Sarah still no result's hun, to be truthful me and OH think there's somethink wrong because doctor didnt call back last night, it just kept getting put off. Now we gotta wait untill tuesday as doctor's is shut. Really not happy about it but now all we can do is wait. 
Like laura said im sure they will test again. Fx'ed that the next test come's back good. x

Hope my lovly ladie's are ok. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear your not doing so good again pinky and oh didn't come round :-( 

They're gorgeous and soooo well made! It's like a little elf hat hehe very cute! 

Jess don't automatically think its bad news, until they tell you it's bad then it's good news! If I were you id go down as soon as they open Tuesday and wait for an appointment rather than wait for the doc to ring you.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, But i cant go down there and wait for an appointment my doctor's are alway's fully booked for about 2 week's ahead, and they wont just see me if i go in there. But on tuesday our doc will be there, so he will defo ring back after morning surgery. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Do they do emergency appointments? With ours you can either call at 8:30 for same day appointment or go down and get one, it might be in 2 hours time or 15mins. You can also call at 2pm for an afternoon appointment.


----------



## Pinky32

thanks girls

laura - the name of the hat is "elf hat" :rofl:

jess - docs dont call someone cos they dont want to give bad news over the phone - docs dont call because their lazy forgetful *******s

The doc didnt call you because they forgot to look at results in their rush to get home for a long weekend - thats all

And no, im not seeing OH at all this weekend


----------



## Pinky32

most docs surgeries have what they call an "open surgery" where for a few hours a day you just turn up and see whichever doc is there


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you for the advice hun, I rang the Doctors this morning but they are closed with it being Good Friday! Will have to wait until Tuesday now! :( Good luck house hunting today chick :thumbup: xxx 

Pinky - Really sorry to hear you are feeling low hunni. Sending you lot's of big :hugs: If you want my honest opinion on your Crochet...they are AMAZING!!!! :D So adorable and love the colour and patterns! :D Can't wait to see more hun. Sorry to hear you are not seeing OH this weekend, make sure he works extra hard next month! :haha: xxx 

Jess - Fingers crossed it's good news! :hugs: xxx

My Superdrug test was nice and dark this morning :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha good guess then pinky! Sorry he's not coming round :-( the good thing is you have nice short cycles so it won't be long until the next one. 

At least you know now natt lol 

Pinky our surgery has open surgery/ apts available on the day, it's harder to book in advance with ours. I'd switch if I couldn't get an apt on the day I needed one.


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Very true hun :D My second line is really dark compared to my friends at 14DPO :o xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then chick  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's good then chick  xx

How are you feeling hun? :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Not too bad ta hun, just really bloated so off to buy some maternity jeans in a mo! Everything hurts my belly ATM :-( 

How's you? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Not too bad ta hun, just really bloated so off to buy some maternity jeans in a mo! Everything hurts my belly ATM :-(
> 
> How's you? Xx

Glad to hear hun :) Aww bless, that must be awful! :hugs: 

My belly was tender yesterday, feels like it's bruised but it's not, if you know what I mean? It's ok today though? :wacko: 

Apart from that, I'm ok thank you chick :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

It's horrible, if I relax my belly I look 6months gone! Hopefully it'll pass soon! It's not even like I can fart it away cause it doesn't work :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> It's horrible, if I relax my belly I look 6months gone! Hopefully it'll pass soon! It's not even like I can fart it away cause it doesn't work :rofl:

Aww, is it just bloating? Hopefully it should subside soon once it turns to water and little Jellybean starts filling the space :winkwink: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's and yer laura it doe's emergency app's but only in the space of 2 hour's in the morning and 2 hour's in the afternoon, but the doctor's are alway's running late. I would change doctor's but it's easier ATM with honey and I like My doctor, So as soon as all my test's are done or I get My BFP then i'll be changing doctor's, but if i get my BFP I will have to change doctor's anyway as I want a home birth, Im a little more relaxed now though. 

Just found out my sister's down for the weekend and hoping to see her, Kid's & bump. :D x


----------



## Laura2806

We may have just put an offer in on a house!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> We may have just put an offer in on a house!!

Yay!!! :happydance: Good luck hunni! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick! FXed!!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun. Fingers crossed!! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Estate agents have just called, gotta go down on Tuesday and see the financial advisor for them cause it's a repo and there's a better chance of us getting considered if we use their FA, after that if they feel we can afford it, the offer gets put forward and the bank say yes or no basically, also likely to complete 28days after offer accepted! FXed for Tuesday basically lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww that's great news hunni! Fingers crossed for Tuesday! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhhh crossing fingers and toes laura! And yeah..pregnancy bloat sounds like its getting in the way atm!! It will pass soon im sure.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky your crochet work is fab!!!! Awwww :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yay, FX'ed For tuesday laura. :D x


----------



## sarahuk

My god..my net is so on off atm...wanna cry


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Awww hun, it's so annoying when it does that! :(:hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, how you doin Sarah? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im ok... contemplating a month of ntnp just to make sure i get an egg to drop!

Im keeping busy with crochet. I found this pattern and thought it was super cute! 

How u ladies doing? x
 



Attached Files:







102_0377_medium.jpg
File size: 229.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahuk

Its a baby pattern btw not full sized pattern...just realised i should have clarified lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Wow! That is amazing hun! xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Im ok... contemplating a month of ntnp just to make sure i get an egg to drop!
> 
> Im keeping busy with crochet. I found this pattern and thought it was super cute!
> 
> How u ladies doing? x

i dont know if im being a dumb blonde but i your going to be temping, why ntnp to make sure you drop an egg? why not use the temps to bd and make sutre you drop an egg

the stress is going to be the same


----------



## MelanieFaith

Hang in there Sarah! :hugs:

I didn't ovulate two months in a row and I finally did at the end of March! 
You'll get there, best of luck!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Could be a way of relaxing a bit more Sarah, that's lovely  Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning Ladie's,

Awww sarah hun that is beautiful. :D Love it. Hun I was reading somethink a while back which said that not every women ovulate's every month. Some women can ovulated every month then end up with one month no ov. I hope it is just last cycle hun and hope next cycle that lovly egg come's out to meet the spermie's. Fx'ed for ya. x x x

Hope everyone's ok? x


----------



## Laura2806

Morning jess, 

Not too bad ta, woke up with killer back ache tho! Off into town this morning sometime as we've not received anything since opening a savings account a few weeks ago, so gonna go find out why not! Then off to see my friend who has only got 4weeks to go til she's due with her first! And that's about it I think lol 

How's you?


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Morning Natt, how's things? 

Is it me or is your ticker not right?


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Morning Natt, how's things?
> 
> Is it me or is your ticker not right?

Morning hun, not too bad thank you, had sore boobs last night but they are not too bad today now as I have had a good sleep :haha: 

I went off LMP whereas I think it should be from Ov? :wacko:


----------



## Laura2806

It just didn't appear to have changed that's all, could just be me tho lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> It just didn't appear to have changed that's all, could just be me tho lol xx

I got my first BFP on Monday, hmm, you have me thinking now lol! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Just put it into to a calculator and it's right lol preggers brain kicking in lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Just put it into to a calculator and it's right lol preggers brain kicking in lol

It's ok hun :haha: Woohoo! My Digi's came today! :happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Laura hope your saving's account is all up and running & have a good day out with your friend. Sorry to hear about your bad back hopefully it will go soon but it will be back when you get bigger. :D But it's well worth the pain in the end. x

Natt sore boob's hehe wait will you've had your little bundle of joy then you'll no what sore boob's is lol they go massive and hard. Wished mine stayed that big hehe. x 

Im good today girlie's, Cant wait to see pic's of your buba's getting big in your tummy's and when there born, it's really exciting. :D to know I was here thought some of your journy's of TTC then thought your pregnancy's then to see your little bundle of joy's when they come. Cant wait. It's so nice to see finally my lovly ladie's are starting to get there BFP's. 

Well Im not to sure what's happening with ov for me, I normally have Load's of eggwhite cm and tender boob's by now but nothink only had a little bit of eggwhite cm yesterday!!! But hopefully ov will come soon. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

yay for digi when you testing tomorrow morning? x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh yer and girl's ever need to talk or any advice on labour im here to help or listen. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

aww thanks jess, cant wait :) had a bank statement come this morning, just as OH got into town :rofl: our neighbours just come round with a dvd hes done of my brothers wedding pics, he's put 'someone like you' as a backing on it and im sat upstairs crying, scared to go downstairs as he doesnt know im expecting lol


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hehe aww thank you hun, it sure will be worth it in the end. I have big boobs anyway and they appear to have grown already, I'm a 36G normally :blush: I think some new bra's are in order very soon! :haha: 

I will be testing in the morning hun with a digi :happydance::yipee: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

woohoo cant wait to see that digi result!! xx


----------



## Laura2806

36G!! wow i barely fill a 36B!!!! lmao hoping jellybean will change that!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Awww that's so sweet! :') Big :hugs: hehe xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I can't wait to see it either hehe, hopefully it should say 2-3 right? :D 

Aww, you can take some of mine if you like? The backache they give me is unreal! :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww laura hun dont worry im sure he will be happy for you. :D x

Woow cant wait to see digi :D x

Hehe ladie's, you've got it all to come, Natt big boob's you will defo need new bra's as im like laura but a bit smaller just about fill a 34B lol when i got big boob's after honey was born i need around a 36C maybe bigger. :D I know what laura's thinking cant wait hehe I never thought my boob's would get that big but after a while they went right back down. :( hehe. 

Girl's your welcome, and dont be scared of birth, I now look back and actually think i over reacted lol, I was in labour for 3 day's, then stuck in hospital for 2 more day's but when i got home it was lovly, that's why my next birth will be at home. Labour isnt as bad as people say. Im more scared to have a tattoo then give birth lol. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Aww, thank you for your reassurance hun :hugs: I wanted a home birth but then it hit me, if anything went wrong, anything could happen on the transfer to hospital, if it went wrong in the hospital, at least they have all the equipment there, so I think I'll go to hospital :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun, I would'nt exspect any first time pregnant women to give birth at home & im sure all will go well hun. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

same here Natt, safest place, especially for the first! 

just watched the dvd and sobbed my little heart out!! lol OH just bought me maccies chips :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, Lol yum yum. x

I agree first time alway have at the hospital. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun :D xxx

Laura - Yummy!!!! :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

eeeeek guess what OH just payed for???


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - The house???? :D:D:D:D


----------



## Laura2806

i wish! lol a 4D scan!!! i know its early BUT its an offer on kgb deals, £45 instead of £129!! i told simon and he gave me his card!! as soon as ive been dated i shall book it!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> i wish! lol a 4D scan!!! i know its early BUT its an offer on kgb deals, £45 instead of £129!! i told simon and he gave me his card!! as soon as ive been dated i shall book it!


Omg that's amazing!!!! We are going to have a 4D scan done aswell :happydance: Bet you can't wait! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

sooo excited!!! we weren't going to have one done cause of how much they are, then someone posted a thread about the deal, i told OH when we he got back and he gave me his card :thumbup: eeeek!!!!! lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww that will be amazing hun, will you get pic's? if so post them plz hun will love to see baby, and you natt. x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh you get a 15min DVD, cd of photos and 6 colour prints ) sooo excited!, :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay! That's lovely! :D:happydance:

Jess - I will do for sure hun, I'll be posting scan pictures when I get them xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Can't wait till we get some scan pics on the go  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Me neither hun, knowing my luck, I'll have to wait until 12 weeks :dohh: I'm going to ask for an early scan though to put my mind at ease! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Worth an ask hun, I've been looking at dopplers today too! Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Worth an ask hun, I've been looking at dopplers today too! Lol

True true hun, I'll ask the Midwife when I get my first appointment :thumbup: 

Ooo Dopplers, you can start hearing baby's heartbeat from about 19-20 weeks isn't it? :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

12wks chick! And it's only £24.99 ish x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> 12wks chick! And it's only £24.99 ish x

Wow so early? I thought it was much later than that! You'll have to let me know if you get one hun and let me know if they are any good :thumbup: 

Wow that's quite cheap. Might have to look into one :haha: x


----------



## Laura2806

I thought they were a lot more than that but when I went on access diagnostics they've got one for £24.99. 

There's a thread in the first tri and there's ladies there who have found the heartbeat at 9wks! I'm very sorely tempted!! Think I'll wait till after the scan then get one! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I thought they were a lot more than that but when I went on access diagnostics they've got one for £24.99.
> 
> There's a thread in the first tri and there's ladies there who have found the heartbeat at 9wks! I'm very sorely tempted!! Think I'll wait till after the scan then get one! :)

I thought they would have been a lot more than that to be honest :shock: 

Oh really? That's early!! Sounds like a good idea to me chick :thumbup: xx


----------



## Laura2806

I though about £100 so was really suprised when I looked. Really want my scan apt now! X


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless hun, have you been given a date yet? I have ages off until my first scan, not even seen a midwife yet! Saying that..not even informed my GP! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha not had it come through yet, hopefully will get it this week sometime xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Pinky32

Im sorry to say this girls, but both myself and Sarah will be staying away from this room for a bit, we wish you all well but both of us are finding the constant conversations about babies and scans etc a bit too much at the moment. 

We are happy that both Laura and Natt are preggy but having just been told a few days ago that there is a posibility of Sarah not Ov'ing apart from the odd "awww hun" there has been no support for her or assistance. 

When Laura was told that she may have low progesterone, both myself and sarah helped and supported as much as possible, trying to find information to at least put her mind at rest but no support has been given to Sarah which Im struggling with.

We all spoke the other day about "being in this together" but it feels like the support isnt there for everyone when they need it. No one is saying that you shouldnt talk about your scans etc but be a but more sensitive to the fact that there are still 4 pple who havent got bfp and one may have problems. 

My situation may not be as worrying, but its still hurtful that I not only know that Af will definately come but that its a month completely wasted ttc.

You all know what ttc is like but it seems to have been forgotten. 

Sorry if this sounds hurtful and mean, i dont mean it to but just want to explain why we havent been on here and wont be for a while.


----------



## sarahuk

Love you girls and soooo so happy for you with your bfps...dont get me wrong! Atm im just in a sensitive place and so I need to take a little step back from here to deal with whats going on with my body. Its just a bit much for me atm. :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

I tried so hard to not talk about being excited and every time I said I'd shut up I was told not to. Sorry if I am being insensitive, I have always offered support, until this I was completely unaware that this was upsetting you both as nothing had been said. 

Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## sarahuk

Hey :)

Ok...Im gunna say whats on me mind and where this has come from on my part...bare with me if I waffle :D

First off...its important that you understand that it has nothing to do with yours and natts excitement etc. OFC youre excited...youre preggers! And ofc I expect you to talk about it all and get excited and share that with us. I am very happy for you and Natt, truly! Thats got nothing to do with how Im feeling either :)

Im going through a bit of an emotional battle atm. Laura you can highly relate to my state of mind atm. Remember when you were told your progesterone was low and it flipped you into depression and upset because you thought youd never get pregnant and need help and you wanted a natural conception etc? You were absolutely devestated at the time. Thats -exactly- the news I got. The exact same situation. 

I havent really said too much about how its impacted me. Mainly because Natt had just found out the fantastic news and I didnt want to bring a downer to the group. I wanted her to be able to celebrate the news without worry of me being all depressed and shiz. So I mostly kept quiet about how I was feeling and wallowed in my self pity.

But the thing is...its been really hard because Ive come here for support and comfort and focus to push me forward, but I havent really felt like I could say anything. For the preggasawrus ladies (love that term lol) its business as usual...all happy talk and talk of babies and pregnancy. All the things that I cant be a part of. Not just because im not pregnant, but because emotionally...I feel about as far away from getting a bfp as I possibly can.

So its not that I want you two to stop talking about how wonderful this is (it is!) etc. Its just that from my perspective, and probably pinkies too (put me right chick if im wrong ofc) its just been a bit too much. Ok let me rephrase. Its hard for me atm to come here and talk because every post is about whats going on with the bfps atm and while im happy for you both, it just feels a bit in my face atm since my own personal news came at a really bad time with natts bfp.

So I dont mind you talking about it. It just feels very awkward and raw for me when I pop in and theres pages and pages of convo about it. I know that sounds selfish...but us ladies not mommabears atm still need to feel like you love us :hugs:

Hope that makes sense! And hope there was no offending going on because that was certainly never the intention. I confided in Charlotte today that the thread was a bit emotional for me atm and she did her best friend bit and spoke up for me (thanks my love <3).

I guess what Im saying is...talk about it all you want too, its good news...just be sensitive to the fact too that Im hurting a whole lot about the fact that I might have big issues getting pregnant..and pinky too didnt get a chance to even try this month and thats hit her hard too. Its a group we all need to feel like we are a part of. I think you know what I mean! 

huggles to all x


----------



## Excalibur

Good morning ladies,

Well, I didn't expect to wake up to this.. :( 

Pinky & Sarah - Really sorry to hear that you are both hurting inside, you should have said something, it wouldn't have bothered me, wether it came at a bad time or not, just because I got my BFP, I'm not the only one on this thread hun, if you had told us that it was hurting you this much to see mine and Laura's conversations about our BFP's, then we could have cut it out, when Laura first got her BFP, she did keep saying she wouldn't brag about it but we all said it was her happy moment so feel free etc..I'm sorry we have made it so you have to stay away for a while..Won't talk about it anymore so when you feel ok to come back, you can and not to pages of..yeah. 

Also I'm sorry if it doesn't seem like we have given you the support you needed, I don't know that much about TTC myself so I don't know of all these other "problems" that have been going on..please don't take that the wrong way but..I don't know..I'm getting emotional writing this! I hate hurting others feelings! :cry: Hope you both feel better and come back soon :hugs:

I love all you ladies xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Like Natt said if we had known we would have stopped but it's hard when you don't. Also it has been just me and Natt for a while with jess dropping by when she can do so please understand that of course we will talk about it more when it's the only topic of conversation. From now on I will pm Natt about bfp related matters so as not to upset anyone. This thread is for everyone to get comfort and support and no one should feel they can't talk here. 

Once again sorry. X


----------



## Laura2806

Right then ladies.... On another note...... CHOCOLATE!!!!! Today is the day we can all eat as much chocolate as we like and not feel bad about it!! Tuck in ladies! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sounds good to me but...we don't have any chocolate in! :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

How can you not have chocolate in?! Lol we've done good this year, only got 2eggs each, last year we had 15 between us!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> How can you not have chocolate in?! Lol we've done good this year, only got 2eggs each, last year we had 15 between us!!!

I used to love Chocolate and Sweets etc but I very rarely eat them these days, I'll have them every so often as a treat but..yeah :haha: 

15?!? Wow!! :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

See now I have a major sweet tooth! Lol yep it took us 6months to eat them! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> See now I have a major sweet tooth! Lol yep it took us 6months to eat them! :haha:

Nothing wrong with having a sweet tooth :winkwink: I think the Dentist has put me off eating lots of chocolate and sweets etc, speaking of which, I need to get in touch with them at some point, got an appointment on 17th to have a tooth extracted! :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ouch! Rather you than me!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Ouch! Rather you than me!

I hate going to the dentist! :( Ah well, better to get rid than be in pain :thumbup: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's very true! I don't mind the dentist actually, I've got 3 veneers so had 2 really long sessions in the chair, fun! Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Poor you :( I need to have a tooth extracted, 6 fillings and need one filling replacing, that's all with moving to a different town and struggling to find a dentist! :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

meh I dont want you to have to pm each other about baby stuffs!!!!! 

MMMMM chocolate....gief!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Did you get any Easter Eggs? :D


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah if it upsets you to read about it then we will pm, it's ok. Don't want anyone upset x


----------



## sarahuk

I dont expect you to talk baby stuff in pm chick. It was just that it was alllllllll bfp talk right when i got my bad news and it just sunk me further down. I could have said something sooner to be fair. And im sorry that I didnt speak up earlier and that it led to all this now. I want to know how things are going and progressing :) It was just the timing of it for me that was raw.

I did get easter eggs! Im gunna pig on them all today too lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Really sorry that you got your bad news when I..yeah..sending you big :hugs: You know we are all here for you if you ever need anyone to talk to or have a vent, remember "We are all in this together" Through thick and thin, no matter what! Right? :D 

Enjoy your Easter Eggs chick x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm sorry that it did that Hun, from the start I was worried I'd upset someone. 

Mmmmmmm chocolate! Lol I'm not even dressed yet! Got up had breakfast and got back not bed lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

So since ive been emoing a lot lately..I decided to make something that every time I got down and depressed I could look at and remind myself of what im trying to achieve. So I ended up making something which im soooo excited about because I plan on putting my baby in it! 

I feel so much better now. Its far from perfect...but its what it means to me that matters. Look...babies first made outfit!!! I just hope its a girl...tho matt says I should make a blue one now just incase lol :happydance: :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better chick. Far from Perfect? I don't see anything wrong with it from this side of the screen? :winkwink: It's amazing hun, and sooo cute!! :D 

I think Matt could be right, better to have one of each colour just incase :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww that's gorgeous  What about making something more for a boy that you could see on instead of the flower just in case? Lol 

Ladies I'm shattered! All i did today was have a shower, I had to sit down to dry my hair and then asleep on oh while watching a film! Not good


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Now that is tiredness! :o 

I'm shattered today aswell, been awake since about 5:00am! Couldn't sleep to save my life! :shock:


----------



## Laura2806

Sleeping is one thing I never struggle with! :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Really? Can we swap just for one night? :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hmmm I do like my sleep....but go on then lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay thank you sooooo much hun! :happydance: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sleep has become my second favourite hobby now next to crochet lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I'll take it in turns swapping between you and Laura then I can have some sleep aswell! :haha: 

I love your Crochet work hun, wish I could make things like that! :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

I'd sleep all day if I could lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless hun :hugs:

I'm Crocheting a Scarf :D


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, sorry ive been quiet on here lately i went away with OH for few days we came back today so i thought id pop my head in and say hello!!! 
I had a lovely few days out of worrying about ttc, it was fab! I read earlier that youre going away sarah? It will def do you good hunny as it does take your mind out of it just to have a little relaxing time with you OH away from ttc!!!

Sarah i really do hope you get some support from your doc soon hun, im sorry i cant be any help to you but i really dont know what to say, i havent a clue about any element of ttc i got all my knowledge from you and charlotte! :) (thankyou):hugs: All i can say is i read the messages about the tension about BFP'S!!! We will all hopefully have our bfp's someday soon we just 
need to keep doing what we are doing!


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Welcome back hunni :hugs::hi: 

Really glad to hear you had a lovely break with your OH :D Was the weather nice?


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT - Welcome back hunni :hugs::hi:
> 
> Really glad to hear you had a lovely break with your OH :D Was the weather nice?

Hi huni, no not really but we made the most of it :) We just relaxed, had lots of practice babydancing hehe! and im due to ovulate in couple of days hopefully!! my temps are all over the shop but im not going to worry to much as i have consumed quite a bit of alcohol last few days and had a very dodgy sleep pattern. Hope it hasnt taken effect on this months ovulation but i felt we needed to take a step back and just enjoy ourselves!! I have been taking the odd opk and had very faint lines for 3 days i think i may ovulate on the ff predicted ov day cd 17! Me and OH are off together over the easter break so im hoping to get some fab bd in!:winkwink:

How are you hunny? Still on cloud 9 i guess :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT - Welcome back hunni :hugs::hi:
> 
> Really glad to hear you had a lovely break with your OH :D Was the weather nice?
> 
> Hi huni, no not really but we made the most of it :) We just relaxed, had lots of practice babydancing hehe! and im due to ovulate in couple of days hopefully!! my temps are all over the shop but im not going to worry to much as i have consumed quite a bit of alcohol last few days and had a very dodgy sleep pattern. Hope it hasnt taken effect on this months ovulation but i felt we needed to take a step back and just enjoy ourselves!! I have been taking the odd opk and had very faint lines for 3 days i think i may ovulate on the ff predicted ov day cd 17! Me and OH are off together over the easter break so im hoping to get some fab bd in!:winkwink:
> 
> How are you hunny? Still on cloud 9 i guess :cloud9: :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww bless, hope it wasn't raining though? Sounds like you had a lovely time chick, best way to go about TTC sometimes, I think our brains work overdrive and just get too addicted to TTC, if that makes sense? A nice weekend away helps your brain to relax and enjoy the holiday more. I think? If I'm rambling tell me to shut up :haha: 

Yay for the positive OPK's, good luck hunni. That's nice that you and OH are off together over the Easter break, plenty of practice :sex: :winkwink:

I'm not too bad thank you hun, don't think it has sunk in properly yet, apart from the tender stomach :(:cloud9:


----------



## kt1988

Well there was a faint line on all three and i have had snowy ones int the past so a faint line is better than that haha!!

So come on then i want all the advice i can get from you AND Laura right at the vital time on my cycle!

I am currently using preseed and sitting with my legs in the air for 10 mins after bd! (Very sexy for the oh.... NOT!) hahahaha!:haha:
Any other tips dont worry how stupid they may be....


----------



## Excalibur

KT - I agree, faint lines are better than nothing :thumbup: 

The only things we did different this cycle was BD'd less, rather than more, and I also took Evening Primrose Oil which produced more CM so it was easier for the :spermy: to reach the egg, aswell as OPK's and charting :) 

Me and OH tried a new position and it's our favourite, we think that helped as he got REALLY deep :blush: It's basically Doggy style but I was led flat on the bed on my stomach with my bum in the air a very little bit, OH was stood up at the end of the bed :winkwink:


----------



## sarahuk

No tension about people getting their bfps KT :) Just was a bad news day for me and it was bad timing for me with the good news around here! All is fine now.

LOL think I might have to try that position! Im also wondering if sitting on the washing machine might get my egg to pop lol.

Sometimes taking a break is definitely the best thing hun. I took two months off completely and it was the best thing I ever did. Was still ttc ofc but just didnt temp or anythiing. Now im back on the preseed and the temping and going to try opking again too.

We need some more bfps!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - You should do hun, that position is amazing! It's mine and OH's favourite now :winkwink: 

I would never have thought of sitting on the washing machine lol! Must be worth a try? :haha: 

How is Pinky doing hun? :( 

Does anybody need any OPK's?


----------



## kt1988

Ooh Natt that position sounds interesting hehe! I think i may try using Evening Primrose Oil as i dont have alot of CM i have a little ewcm during ov but very rarely in knickers just when i check (sorry tmi!) 

Thats the only thing i feel we may be lacking at the moment!


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Ooh Natt that position sounds interesting hehe! I think i may try using Evening Primrose Oil as i dont have alot of CM i have a little ewcm during ov but very rarely in knickers just when i check (sorry tmi!)
> 
> Thats the only thing i feel we may be lacking at the moment!

It's really good, I love it, your OH can get nice and deep that way :blush: If you do try it, let me know what you think? :winkwink: Evening Primrose Oil really worked for me, my OH nicknamed me "Creme Egg" because I had that much CM :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Evening ladie's,

Sarah sorry to hear you was feeling down about all the baby talk. Hope your feeling a bit better hun. When you back at the doctor's hun?? Loving the baby clothe's you made, it's really lovly hun. :D x

Pinky Hope your ok hun?? x

Chocolate hehe, we got egg's but aint eaten them yet as weve been out all day. :( lol but honey ate load's. Little miss piggy hehe.

I think i ov'ed today. :) 

KT glad you had a good time hun. x

Natt me and OH do that position very kinky lol. :D x

Never done it on the washing machine lol. x

Hope my girlie's are all ok? x

I'll be back in the morning as im of to get jiggy lol then hitting the pillow. x

Night night ladie's & sweet dream's. x


----------



## kt1988

Sounds great hun I'll definately have to try that!:) how often did u bd? I've tried a bit if everything lately!

Sarah glad to hear all is fine. I read like the last ten pages in one so it was a bit like a rollercoaster! Im glad to hear ur back on track with pre seed and opk's now too, you can watch if and when you ovulate then which I have found very reassuring!


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - It's a very kinky position :haha: Very enjoyable though! :D Aww bless, bet Honey has had a great day? :) Yay for Ov hun, good luck and go and catch that egg! :sex::spermy::dust: :D Night night hun, sweet dreams x

KT - I think you'll enjoy it chick :D We BD'd every other day more or less then everyday through the fertile period..if I remember correctly..:dohh:


----------



## Laura2806

KT the only tip I can give you is relax, it literally all I did I wasn't tempting at the time, only the day after onwards and low and behold it happened. 

Glad too hear you had a good weekend, it's good to get away every now and then. 

As for the position we do that but with oh kneeling on the bed, more like a collapsed doggy style lol 

Woke up with a really sore throat this morning :-( how's everyone else? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Good morning ladies :D

Laura - Really sorry to hear you have a sore throat hun :( Hope you feel better soon. 

I'm not too bad thank you, still tired! Was in bed early last night, woke up at Midnight needing the toilet, sods law lol! I needed the rest though, I was shattered!! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Morning, thanks Natt hoping it subsides soon. 

Glad you got some rest hun :) I haven't got out of bed yet but really need a wee lol gonna have to give in and get up!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun, it's awful having a sore throat! :( 

Thank you hun, it was much needed lol. Don't you hate it when that happens? You are nice and warm, then you need a wee! That's exactly what happened to me this morning but once I'm out of bed, I get up :dohh:


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yes lol I got up had a wee and got back into bed :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Oh yes lol I got up had a wee and got back into bed :haha:

I can't do that as I end up restless :( Wish I could though lol! :D


----------



## Laura2806

I prop myself up with pillows and get the iPad out :) oh is still fast on tho lol not sure how long that will last mind you the bin men are making a right racket!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Lol Natt you do make me laugh & thank's, and yer it was really nice as it's honey's first proper easter, we made some fake egg's and painted them, then stuck on sticker's, Honey did a bunny lol that rymes and i did A flying egg hehe. It dont actually fly lol it's just got a cape. :D She had fun though. x

Laura hope your sore thoat goe's away soon. x

Well now I dont know what's happening with ov because my temp didnt go that high this morning, my boob's are still not tender and my cm's going from eggwhite to creamy like ov has been and gone !!! This cycle is getting a little weird now lol. But I have got a really bad headache like surge's. No cramp's so maybe ov is today i dunno. I'll just have to wait and see. Cant wait untill tomorrow to get OH's result's. x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sounds like a good plan to me :haha: He will probably wake up soon if the bin men are out, they show no consideration for those trying to sleep! :rofl: xxx

Jess - Hehe thank you, glad I do something right :haha: Aww bless her, sounds like you all had a blast! :D You might be a slow riser with your temps? Hope it's good news tomorrow hunni xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's natt hun and me to x x x

Here's what i did to honey's doll's pram (the rose's) also did her doll's pram pillow and quilt but i'll have to take some pick later and upload them. 



I dyed my hair ladie's what do you think??? Dont watch the picture it was took yesterday before we went to my mother in law's. 



Here's honey as a easter fairy without her wing's on lol, She put them on to go to my MIL'S but didnt wear them all day. lol. Do you like her shoe's I done the ribbon and removed a bow of the front of the shoe which was horrible and removed a strap in the middle. Also she's rormally a lot happier lol but she was looking at me like what are you doing. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

OM girlie's i was just wondering but do you 2 chat on another thread about your pregnancy's as I would love to be apart of it and would love to here about the whole journy. Let me know. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun :hugs: 

Awwww, I love Honey's Doll's pram! :D:D 

Your hair looks lovely chick, I used to dye my hair red but gone back to dark brown now, need to dye it before my Birthday actually! :thumbup: Aww Honey is sooo adorable! Bless her! :D I don't have a Pregnancy Journal but I post pictures of my tests etc on two of my other threads xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww bless her jess! Lol she's your double too! Hair looks lovely, I'm au natural ATM lol stopped dying it last July and it's not far off grown out! Not gonna dye it until after the wedding I don't think, mind you I'm soooo tempted to have it all cut off back into a pob! Want it long for the wedding tho! Lol 

Not a regular of any other thread :( maybe we should start one in first tri for our baby ramblings, it won't upset anyone then cause they read about it as and when they wish to, although I'd hope everyone would be regulars and would chat away with us, what does everyone think? I hope that doesn't sound harsh and I'd only start it up if everyone agreed to it, we're all in this together afterall xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - That sounds like a great idea to me chick :D xxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi girlies, 

Jess your hair looks lovely hun:) Honey looks adorable too and that little pram... how cute! 

Laura im gonna go with the flow like you advised hehe! Im hoping my opk will be darker today, think ill do one at 4clock. Think ill ovulate in maybe 2 days.


----------



## Excalibur

Oh joy.....here comes the heartburn! :(


----------



## sarahuk

Id probably be stalking any other thread you made :D I dont mind you rambling away here tho. Just because part of the group moves forwards with their journey shouldnt mean you have to move on! 

Jess the hair is lovely! And good job with the pram and shoes :thumbsup: Dont worry about the test results, they will be fine!

Lol ladies...you crack me up. Dont go complaining about needing to get out of bed for a wee...in a few months when baby is bouncing on your bladder youll be thinking of moving the bed into the bathroom!!

I feel shocking today..major headache >< Crochet and movie day for me! Hows everyone else doing? :D


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Haha yeah that's true! I'm not too bad as our bedroom is right next to the bathroom :thumbup: 

Sorry to hear you have a bad headache hun, hope it clears for you soon. I hate getting headache, sometimes they get so bad it makes you feel sick! Urgh! 

I started Crocheting a scarf yesterday but all my wool is tangled up, me and OH has tried to untangle it but gave up, going to get some more wool and start fresh! :(


----------



## Laura2806

Haha very true Sarah! Sooooo bloated! As soon as I walked through the front door I undid my jeans :haha: 

The good thing is I can no longer as much I used to lol 

Sarah good to see you seem to be smiling even through your bad head, hope it gets better soonies :) :hugs: 

Off to see my brothers nursery just now(well my niece or nephews lol) while oh goes out with his brother. Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Haha yeah that's true! I'm not too bad as our bedroom is right next to the bathroom :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear you have a bad headache hun, hope it clears for you soon. I hate getting headache, sometimes they get so bad it makes you feel sick! Urgh!
> 
> I started Crocheting a scarf yesterday but all my wool is tangled up, me and OH has tried to untangle it but gave up, going to get some more wool and start fresh! :(

I hate it when that happens! I have a seperate bag now for wool thats been started on and going in there is depressing since its all matted together atm lol :D

Yay for scarf tho!

Hows the heartburn chick? Gaviscon is safe in pregnancy :thumbsup: !


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha very true Sarah! Sooooo bloated! As soon as I walked through the front door I undid my jeans :haha:
> 
> The good thing is I can no longer as much I used to lol
> 
> Sarah good to see you seem to be smiling even through your bad head, hope it gets better soonies :) :hugs:
> 
> Off to see my brothers nursery just now(well my niece or nephews lol) while oh goes out with his brother. Xx

Thats exciting Laura!! And the good side is that you can enjoy these things now without wondering how its going to leave you feeling afterwards! Plus, it might give you some ideas!

Talking of which...you better start on that hungry catipillar quilt now eh? :D You are now officially on countdown to when it needs to be finished for!

Im sure the bloat will ease soon love. The bad news...once the bloat subsibes you have bump to deal with so...might as well get used to it!


----------



## teenah99

Status update:

7dpo and counting...no symptoms really, except for feeling like a cow...ugh...so fat and bloated! Haven't BD'd in 9 days...gotta love a busy husband who doesn't care about it...ugh. Been feeling up and down...I'm excited about going to NYC this week; though, I have gotten so damn fat this last year that I am having a hard time with my self-esteem. When I say that I have gained alot of weight...TRUST ME...I mean A LOT! Work is totally stressing me out too...plus I have school tonight...UGH...I'm a regular old Debbie Downer today, huh? LoL. 

On the brightside: New York City with my DH!!! YAY!


----------



## Laura2806

Very true Sarah lol I'm undecided on the quilt now cause I've saw some really nice bedding in dunelms so not sure what to do, I might just go to the rag market in Birmingham and buy corresponding baby style material and make a quilt lol think we're going brum next sat so I'll have a look then :thumbup: 

Well we got here and I basically got handed my brothers overalls and a paint roller! Turns out its not finished like we thought! Oh well lol only pained half a wall hehe 

Eugh gotta sort work clothes out when we get home :-( at least the worst of y bosses is off this week!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww teenah hun sorry things aren't great, a nice weekend away should do the trick tho! I'd love love love to go to new York! My mum and nan went for 5days 2weeks before 9/11!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hope you have a nice time at your brothers hun and awww for the nursery! As Sarah mentioned, it might give you some ideas :winkwink: 

Sarah - Yeah it's soooo annoying!! Got some new wool now though so going to do the Scarf again :D Ooo that's a good idea, seperating the new wool from the used wool, thank you for the tip hun :thumbup: Aww sorry to hear your wool is matted aswell, hope it's not as bad as mine is, I'm having to throw mine away! :( The pattern was lovely, I got quite a lot done aswell, bloody wool! :growlmad: Haha! My Heartburn seems to have settled down for the time being, thank you chick, I bought some of those Strawberry tablets but they are disgusting! Taste like Cardboard and make me feel sick, also got some of the peppermint ones but they are the same! Think I'll have to get some Gaviscon, thank you for the advice hun :hugs: 

Teenah - Sorry to hear you are on a downer hun, I have put loads of weight on since quitting smoking 11 weeks ago! :( Hope you and your DH have a lovely time in New York City! Jealous! :winkwink:


----------



## Pinky32

hey girls

glad to see everyone is fine

ive been keeping myself occupied with finishining my baby set and im now half way thru a new project

Bad pics but the set is in mint green with white trim
 



Attached Files:







cardigan.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 5









my elf hat.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3









mittens.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hiya chick :hugs: 

WOW!!!! I love your Crochet work hun, your litle cardigan is soo cute! They all are! :D Do you follow written instructions or do you watch videos? I normally watch YouTube videos and try to follow it, I really need to learn how to read written instructions :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Status update:
> 
> 7dpo and counting...no symptoms really, except for feeling like a cow...ugh...so fat and bloated! Haven't BD'd in 9 days...gotta love a busy husband who doesn't care about it...ugh. Been feeling up and down...I'm excited about going to NYC this week; though, I have gotten so damn fat this last year that I am having a hard time with my self-esteem. When I say that I have gained alot of weight...TRUST ME...I mean A LOT! Work is totally stressing me out too...plus I have school tonight...UGH...I'm a regular old Debbie Downer today, huh? LoL.
> 
> On the brightside: New York City with my DH!!! YAY!

Awww hun. Im a big girl, and I have days where I feel really down about it and then days where I think this is me! Sounds like hubby has been giving u stress with it. Have you spoken to him about this ttc business?

YAY for NYC! I miss Pallisades Mall :(


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Very true Sarah lol I'm undecided on the quilt now cause I've saw some really nice bedding in dunelms so not sure what to do, I might just go to the rag market in Birmingham and buy corresponding baby style material and make a quilt lol think we're going brum next sat so I'll have a look then :thumbup:
> 
> Well we got here and I basically got handed my brothers overalls and a paint roller! Turns out its not finished like we thought! Oh well lol only pained half a wall hehe
> 
> Eugh gotta sort work clothes out when we get home :-( at least the worst of y bosses is off this week!

Be careful and make sure the room is WELL ventilated my dear...you dont want to be sucking up those fumes!

You should defo make something! Ive felt such pride at making something I intend to use for bubba when Im blessed with it...you will too!


----------



## Pinky32

thank you natt 

the mittens i started to watch a video but couldnt do ribbing so made it up myself, the hat i have a pattern for and again customised it and the cardigan i followed a pattern

i find the videos easier to follow


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Hope you have a nice time at your brothers hun and awww for the nursery! As Sarah mentioned, it might give you some ideas :winkwink:
> 
> Sarah - Yeah it's soooo annoying!! Got some new wool now though so going to do the Scarf again :D Ooo that's a good idea, seperating the new wool from the used wool, thank you for the tip hun :thumbup: Aww sorry to hear your wool is matted aswell, hope it's not as bad as mine is, I'm having to throw mine away! :( The pattern was lovely, I got quite a lot done aswell, bloody wool! :growlmad: Haha! My Heartburn seems to have settled down for the time being, thank you chick, I bought some of those Strawberry tablets but they are disgusting! Taste like Cardboard and make me feel sick, also got some of the peppermint ones but they are the same! Think I'll have to get some Gaviscon, thank you for the advice hun :hugs:
> 
> Teenah - Sorry to hear you are on a downer hun, I have put loads of weight on since quitting smoking 11 weeks ago! :( Hope you and your DH have a lovely time in New York City! Jealous! :winkwink:

I dont get on with the flavoured ones either to be fair.

These days #I just go for gaviscom liquid because its extremely fast acting. And I alternate it with glasses of milk. I hope it eases up soon...but I would start looking into gaviscon shares if I were you for the next 8 months!

Glad you have more wool! And lovely to see that youre enjoying yourself with it! Are you going to make stuffs for the little one? (btw you need a nickname for it too!).

GRATS on quitting smoking hun!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> hey girls
> 
> glad to see everyone is fine
> 
> ive been keeping myself occupied with finishining my baby set and im now half way thru a new project
> 
> Bad pics but the set is in mint green with white trim

Ive already told u this but this is awesome hun :D You should be very proud of yourself! Highly impressed....cant believe you only started learning weeks ago!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Hiya chick :hugs:
> 
> WOW!!!! I love your Crochet work hun, your litle cardigan is soo cute! They all are! :D Do you follow written instructions or do you watch videos? I normally watch YouTube videos and try to follow it, I really need to learn how to read written instructions :blush:

I started with youtube but got fed up of having to stop start all the time.

Patterns are a bit confusing at the start but its worth learning and then sticking with. Theres so much more stuff out there! Plus you can just open it up and sit and get on and not have to click ur mouse every few mins!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Hope you have a nice time at your brothers hun and awww for the nursery! As Sarah mentioned, it might give you some ideas :winkwink:
> 
> Sarah - Yeah it's soooo annoying!! Got some new wool now though so going to do the Scarf again :D Ooo that's a good idea, seperating the new wool from the used wool, thank you for the tip hun :thumbup: Aww sorry to hear your wool is matted aswell, hope it's not as bad as mine is, I'm having to throw mine away! :( The pattern was lovely, I got quite a lot done aswell, bloody wool! :growlmad: Haha! My Heartburn seems to have settled down for the time being, thank you chick, I bought some of those Strawberry tablets but they are disgusting! Taste like Cardboard and make me feel sick, also got some of the peppermint ones but they are the same! Think I'll have to get some Gaviscon, thank you for the advice hun :hugs:
> 
> Teenah - Sorry to hear you are on a downer hun, I have put loads of weight on since quitting smoking 11 weeks ago! :( Hope you and your DH have a lovely time in New York City! Jealous! :winkwink:
> 
> I dont get on with the flavoured ones either to be fair.
> 
> These days #I just go for gaviscom liquid because its extremely fast acting. And I alternate it with glasses of milk. I hope it eases up soon...but I would start looking into gaviscon shares if I were you for the next 8 months!
> 
> Glad you have more wool! And lovely to see that youre enjoying yourself with it! Are you going to make stuffs for the little one? (btw you need a nickname for it too!).
> 
> GRATS on quitting smoking hun!Click to expand...

They taste of cardboard don't they? And they stick to your teeth etc..ugh..gross! :nope: 

I think I'll get myself some hun, I'll just hold my nose when I swallow it then I don't get the nasty taste lol. I have heard glasses of milk actually make it worse? Or is that Stomach Ulcers? :wacko: Thank you hun, I'll get some on Wednesday when we get paid :) 

I have just started making my scarf again, got some funky looking wool :haha: I am really enjoying it chick, thank you for introducing me to Crochet again! :hugs: I would love to make things for our little one but I'm not overly good at reading written instructions in Crochet, I like to follow step by step videos :dohh: Our nickname is "Our Little Miracle" :D 

Thank you hun, I was using an Electronic E-Cigarette but I have even stopped using that now :happydance: 11 weeks tomorrow since I quit! :D


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Hiya chick :hugs:
> 
> WOW!!!! I love your Crochet work hun, your litle cardigan is soo cute! They all are! :D Do you follow written instructions or do you watch videos? I normally watch YouTube videos and try to follow it, I really need to learn how to read written instructions :blush:
> 
> I started with youtube but got fed up of having to stop start all the time.
> 
> Patterns are a bit confusing at the start but its worth learning and then sticking with. Theres so much more stuff out there! Plus you can just open it up and sit and get on and not have to click ur mouse every few mins!Click to expand...

Yeah that is very true hun! I'll have a look around the internet for some beginner patterns, see what I can find :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky that's gorgeous hunni  

Don't worry Sarah the window had been open all day so there was no fumes and I was only painting for about 15mins :thumbup: 

Yh I def want to make something just not sure on colours ATM lol might even wait until we've had the scan and try to choose some nursery colours that I can use in it, or just a mix of creams and beiges, something we can snuggle in  then maybe use left over to make a couple of taggies or something, I need to finish my grandmas book off too cause that's all still lying around in our room! Might do some later :) 

My mums going to knitt a blanket so might get here to teach me how to make some booties or something too  I love that we're all into making things for our LO's. 

And Excalibur - love the nickname :)


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Hope you have a nice time at your brothers hun and awww for the nursery! As Sarah mentioned, it might give you some ideas :winkwink:
> 
> Sarah - Yeah it's soooo annoying!! Got some new wool now though so going to do the Scarf again :D Ooo that's a good idea, seperating the new wool from the used wool, thank you for the tip hun :thumbup: Aww sorry to hear your wool is matted aswell, hope it's not as bad as mine is, I'm having to throw mine away! :( The pattern was lovely, I got quite a lot done aswell, bloody wool! :growlmad: Haha! My Heartburn seems to have settled down for the time being, thank you chick, I bought some of those Strawberry tablets but they are disgusting! Taste like Cardboard and make me feel sick, also got some of the peppermint ones but they are the same! Think I'll have to get some Gaviscon, thank you for the advice hun :hugs:
> 
> Teenah - Sorry to hear you are on a downer hun, I have put loads of weight on since quitting smoking 11 weeks ago! :( Hope you and your DH have a lovely time in New York City! Jealous! :winkwink:
> 
> I dont get on with the flavoured ones either to be fair.
> 
> These days #I just go for gaviscom liquid because its extremely fast acting. And I alternate it with glasses of milk. I hope it eases up soon...but I would start looking into gaviscon shares if I were you for the next 8 months!
> 
> Glad you have more wool! And lovely to see that youre enjoying yourself with it! Are you going to make stuffs for the little one? (btw you need a nickname for it too!).
> 
> GRATS on quitting smoking hun!Click to expand...
> 
> They taste of cardboard don't they? And they stick to your teeth etc..ugh..gross! :nope:
> 
> I think I'll get myself some hun, I'll just hold my nose when I swallow it then I don't get the nasty taste lol. I have heard glasses of milk actually make it worse? Or is that Stomach Ulcers? :wacko: Thank you hun, I'll get some on Wednesday when we get paid :)
> 
> I have just started making my scarf again, got some funky looking wool :haha: I am really enjoying it chick, thank you for introducing me to Crochet again! :hugs: I would love to make things for our little one but I'm not overly good at reading written instructions in Crochet, I like to follow step by step videos :dohh: Our nickname is "Our Little Miracle" :D
> 
> Thank you hun, I was using an Electronic E-Cigarette but I have even stopped using that now :happydance: 11 weeks tomorrow since I quit! :DClick to expand...

Thats fantastic! It must have been hard. I smoke/d but have never really had any need or addiction to it. So I can take it or leave it. get through maybe 1 in a week on a bad week lol. But I cant say I ever crave or need it. So well done for kicking the habit! Ive seen my mum struggle with it for years :)

Yeah its bloody awful lol..even worse when it starts sticking to your teeth too..eww! I have acid reflux so I feel your pain. Milk helps with acid as it neutralises it :)

yay for funky wool! Cant wait to see it when its done! And im glad youre enjoying it :D A lady introduced it to me when I needed distraction so im glad its working for others too! :hugs:

Ill call it YLM (your little miracle!) then :D :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Hiya chick :hugs:
> 
> WOW!!!! I love your Crochet work hun, your litle cardigan is soo cute! They all are! :D Do you follow written instructions or do you watch videos? I normally watch YouTube videos and try to follow it, I really need to learn how to read written instructions :blush:
> 
> I started with youtube but got fed up of having to stop start all the time.
> 
> Patterns are a bit confusing at the start but its worth learning and then sticking with. Theres so much more stuff out there! Plus you can just open it up and sit and get on and not have to click ur mouse every few mins!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that is very true hun! I'll have a look around the internet for some beginner patterns, see what I can find :thumbup:Click to expand...

The hardest part is just getting started. And learning the abbreviations. But I googled it in the early days when I wasnt sure what it was talking about lol.

Youll always hit a point in a pattern that makes you stop and think for a sec..but once it clicks its well away!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky that's gorgeous hunni
> 
> Don't worry Sarah the window had been open all day so there was no fumes and I was only painting for about 15mins :thumbup:
> 
> Yh I def want to make something just not sure on colours ATM lol might even wait until we've had the scan and try to choose some nursery colours that I can use in it, or just a mix of creams and beiges, something we can snuggle in  then maybe use left over to make a couple of taggies or something, I need to finish my grandmas book off too cause that's all still lying around in our room! Might do some later :)
> 
> My mums going to knitt a blanket so might get here to teach me how to make some booties or something too  I love that we're all into making things for our LO's.
> 
> And Excalibur - love the nickname :)

My friend calls it pre-nesting lol. Well..atleast until it can be justified with a bfp! 

What book are you making?

And yeah colours is a pain in the ass. Will you have a sexing scan? Cos if so you can always wait till then!


----------



## kt1988

wow, piny you are sooo clever, cantt believe how cute that cardigan is hehe! I jus did another opk and got the faintest line ever. The opks are getting fainter grrrr! So frustrating! I'm jus gonna keep baby dancing and doing opk's everyday and hope for the best!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yeah it's lovely how we are all talented on this thread :D Thank you hun, we called our last one "Bean/Bump" so wanted something different for this little one :thumbup: 

Sarah - That's good hun! 1 won't hurt anyone that much hehe. It's also good that you are not addicted to them, that's when it gets tough! I think I was slightly addicted and I used to crave a Cigarette! I thought it would be much harder to be honest, I said to my OH, I'm smoking this last cigarette and I'm not buying anymore..and I didn't! It doesn't even bother me to be honest which is a good thing. I think it's will power more than anything. Thank you chick, I hope your mum manages to quit soon aswell, I guess it depends how long you have been smoking for and how many etc. 

Glad it's not just me that doesn't like the tablets sticking to my teeth :nope: Oh dear, sorry to hear you are now suffering with Acid Reflux hun, have you got your Gaviscon at hand? Oh thank you for that tip hun, I'll have to bare that in mind :thumbup: 

Thank you hun, it shouldn't take too long to be honest as it's quite an easy project, for a beginner like me :haha: "Simples" :rofl: Aww that was nice of her, it's quite relaxing isn't it? :D 

That's fine chick (YLM) :D:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> wow, piny you are sooo clever, cantt believe how cute that cardigan is hehe! I jus did another opk and got the faintest line ever. The opks are getting fainter grrrr! So frustrating! I'm jus gonna keep baby dancing and doing opk's everyday and hope for the best!

it will happen in about 2-3 days - dont fret

thank you for your help recently


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> wow, piny you are sooo clever, cantt believe how cute that cardigan is hehe! I jus did another opk and got the faintest line ever. The opks are getting fainter grrrr! So frustrating! I'm jus gonna keep baby dancing and doing opk's everyday and hope for the best!
> 
> it will happen in about 2-3 days - dont fret
> 
> thank you for your help recentlyClick to expand...

Thats ok pink, I do hope ur feeling better now, thanks for your advice about opk hun, I do hope so you are the ovulation queen after all hehe!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Thank's girlie's I think im sticking to this colour for a while now, Laura my hair got so long that my hair went back to normal colour and the old dye grew out, SO OH decided let's dye it, Woow He picked a purple sort of colour I said NO WAY, I like brownish with red tint, So got this one for half prise £2.50 :D x Thank's for comment's on honey, pram and shoe's really nice of you ladie's. 

Laura and natt if or when you make or post pic's on any thread's let me know. :D Cant wait to see baby's hehe. x

KT Positive OPK will be here soon. :D x

Sarah I like your pic hun, true word's one day at a time x

Pinky loving the cardi hun. :D x

Feeling a little low today as my sister is off home to liverpool tomorrow and havent even seen her and the kid's, she rang me a little while ago and asked for me to come over to my mum's but time was getting on and i dont like taking honey out late, It will be to late to see her tomorrow as she's leaving early im just hopeing she will be back soon, So I can meet my new niece or nethew x x x


----------



## Pinky32

katie - it will happen - trust me

jess - i havent commented on any past posts that i missed - but your hair looks lovely

your only about two shades lighter than me - mine is dark with a hint of red too


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I'm still doing her recipes into a book lol just covered them in sticky back plastic to protect them :thumbup: 

I do miss the smell and feel of freshly coloured hair! ;( lol


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and Sarah we're having a 4D so will most likely find out then, think I'll stick to yellows, oranges, greens, blues that sort of thing lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry you didn't get to see your sister jess :hugs: FXed for next time and she's back down soon xx


----------



## Laura2806

'Baby Babblings' is hopefully up and running in the Pregnancy Club forum please join in :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> 'Baby Babblings' is hopefully up and running in the Pregnancy Club forum please join in :) xx

I'm already there chick :happydance: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Ive been on a wool buying frenzy on ebay...le-sigh. Think I might have to get matt to change my paypal password so i have to stop :(


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao! Sarah I love it! I get like that on eBay, buy one thing and before you know it you've bought 10 :haha: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww hun, but you need a lot of wool to make your lovely projects! :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Speaking of eBay....... Fabric shopping!!! Hehe

Oh and you guys gotta watch embarrassing bodies tonight, 9pm C4, it's coming from Tamworth! Hoping I don't see anyone I know!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Do you mean Fabric for your Blanket? :D 

Ooo I'll have to watch it! :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh Natt  saves me going b'ham lol can't find anything ATM tho:-( 

I've set the timer ready lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww hun, hope you manage to find some soon! Have you had a look on Amazon aswell? :) 

Yay, I told OH that I'm watching it at 9pm, he's cool with it :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Loo no not tried amazon than,s hunill have a look :) 

Woohoo lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome chick, hope you manage to find something :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

why has a new thread been started? no-one said you cant talk about your preggynesses in here


----------



## Pinky32

latest crochet
 



Attached Files:







white dress fnt.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2









white dress bck.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's, 

Awww char hun that cardi is really lovly. :D x

Well I bent over today and my back just went, it felt like i got fly kicked in my back. It's now killing me. Also Rang doctor's and hopefully doctor is gonna call us at lunch time, But receptionist said if he dont call back and she will get on his case about it. :D x So Result's Soon. Little worried. 

Last night me and OH talked about meeting up with my mum as we aint seen her in a while. So im really happy. x

Apart from all that im all good. x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Love your Crochet Cardigan hun x

Jess - Sorry to hear about your back hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs: I'm sure your results will be good news :thumbup: x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sweety you are so kind. x


----------



## Pinky32

thanks girls 

awww jess - take something for your back, no point being in pain


----------



## Pinky32

dont worry about results - they'll be fine


----------



## Excalibur

Jess & Pinky - You're welcome x


----------



## Pinky32

so whats everyone doing today?


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I'm just having a relaxing day really, Crocheting is on the Agenda I think. What about you?


----------



## Pinky32

ive got physio today to get my shoulder pain-free and trying to sort things out with OH - not sure whats happening


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hope everything goes well at Physio. Has it been playing up again? Is everything ok with you and OH? :shock:


----------



## Pinky32

its been sore since my operation - not as sore as it was in past but im just fed up being in pain

im not sure is the answer hunn- hopefully find out today how things are


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's pinky, 

Aint got no pain killer's only co- drydamol or what ever there called but there OH's and i will never take them will TTC. Dont get me wrong they do the job but I just cant and my coop dont sell painkiller's and to get some it's a mission for me. hehe. I'll be ok though. Iv suffered with backache ever since i had honey because of the epidural. x

Im just sitting here relaxing but look's like im about to clean up as honey has just palled my sofa apart and recked my front room lol. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry to hear thing's aint going well with OH you should get him around and ask him what's on his mind & why it is that hard to come see you though ovulation period. x


----------



## Pinky32

if their co-codamol their safe to take when ttc

how about a hot water bottle on your back while your sitting down


----------



## Pinky32

i know whats on his mind and why he didnt come round


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> its been sore since my operation - not as sore as it was in past but im just fed up being in pain
> 
> im not sure is the answer hunn- hopefully find out today how things are

Hopefully Physio will be able to help you and then fingers crossed, you will be pain free :thumbup: 

I hope you manage to sort things out with OH hun x


----------



## Pinky32

thanks - ive then got to see surgeon on 25th to talk about whether my elbow needs to be re-operated on as thats been painful since june

thanks - me too :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> thanks - ive then got to see surgeon on 25th to talk about whether my elbow needs to be re-operated on as thats been painful since june
> 
> thanks - me too :cry:

Bloody hell, that's not good! Hopefully it doesn't need to be re-operated on! :( 

You're welcome :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

yeah i hope not too as i went thru hell after the op last year - the arm was painful enough afterwards but when they took the 33 staples out that was shear agony and then the internal stitches didnt disolve, they worked their way up to the scar and tried to come thru that, so i had to pull them out with tweezers - painnnnnnnn!

i really dont want to go thru all that again

lol sorry if thats too much info and your now feeling queezy :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - All I can say to that is OUCH! :( I really hope you don't have to go through that again...:sick:


----------



## Excalibur

My Crochet Scarf :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120410_113921.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20120410_113942.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

lol me too!

awww thats good :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> lol me too!
> 
> awww thats good :thumbup:

Thank you :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> latest crochet

Oh wow thats fab hun!!!!!! Hood job!! Whats up next? :D


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Awww char hun that cardi is really lovly. :D x
> 
> Well I bent over today and my back just went, it felt like i got fly kicked in my back. It's now killing me. Also Rang doctor's and hopefully doctor is gonna call us at lunch time, But receptionist said if he dont call back and she will get on his case about it. :D x So Result's Soon. Little worried.
> 
> Last night me and OH talked about meeting up with my mum as we aint seen her in a while. So im really happy. x
> 
> Apart from all that im all good. x

Thats good news hun about your mom! 

Im sure the results are fine chick. Youll be celebrating in no time with the all clear!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> yeah i hope not too as i went thru hell after the op last year - the arm was painful enough afterwards but when they took the 33 staples out that was shear agony and then the internal stitches didnt disolve, they worked their way up to the scar and tried to come thru that, so i had to pull them out with tweezers - painnnnnnnn!
> 
> i really dont want to go thru all that again
> 
> lol sorry if thats too much info and your now feeling queezy :rofl:

I near on had a nervous breakdown when you had this last surgery..I dunno how well id cope with the stress if you had to have that again!!!! Im crossing fingers you wont need to have it darling :hugs:

Im sure everything will be fine with the OH. He just needs to get round to see you!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> My Crochet Scarf :D

Ohhh good job!!! I love that stitch hun..its very effective!


----------



## sarahuk

Well..I was so happy at winning my buttons on ebay last night! Then I checked this morning and seems I also bit on another 150 of the same buttons :dohh: i was so hoping someone would outbid me and they did..thank god!!

Must...step...away...from....EBAY!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt that's lovly hun. Keep it up. :D x

Pinky just checked and there co - dydramol which i know i cant take while TTC/pregnancy. x

Well ladie's it's not bad new's yet but i wouldnt say it was good new's either. OH didnt really understand the result's but weve got an appointment next week wednesday to find out properly. The doctor said one was normal and 2 was a little low but nothink to worry about but to be truthful this doctor aint the greatest so were gonna wait to see our doc and see what he think's. So im now not in the greatest mood but like OH said just look at is if it is low were the doctor is concerned then he will help with thing's like clomid/IUI/IVF. If it come's to that but hopefully not. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky Hope you dont have to have another op hun. FX'ed x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww pinky sorry to hear your still suffering FXed the physio will work and no other op is needed. And the cardi is lovely :) hope all goes well with OH

Jess FXed if the results are actually low they'll help you out :thumbup: 

Natt that's great chick :) well done 

Sarah how you doin today? Is your head better? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun, I'm really proud of it :D I can send you the YouTube link if you would like the pattern hun? It's a video but I only watched the beginning and knew where to go from there :haha: Yay for winning your buttons! Phew, glad someone outbid you, otherwise you would have had too many! :p

Jess - Thank you hunni :D Glad to hear that your new isn't bad, hopefully when you have an appointment next week, they will explain more :hugs:

Laura - Thank you very much chick :D

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Me and OH have just had a walk to my GP. I told them the situation etc, just waiting for a Midwife appointment now :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's. 

Your alway's hear for me. :D x

Iv got such a headache and i think ov pasted on me this month. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I bet you cant wait hun. Be sure to let us know when you've got to go see the midwife. :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - So excited! :happydance:

Jess - I can't wait hun, just glad to have finally got the ball rolling. I'll be sure to let you all know hun :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi everyone! sound like inventories in the wars on here tday :o( hope ur bk.is better now hun, pinky sorry to hear ur havin problems with ur arm still, hope u get some answers soon! Also I hope u get some sense out of ur OH, think u r doing the right thing meeting him u def need to clear singer things up! let us know how it goes hun. :growlmad:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i hope not too as i went thru hell after the op last year - the arm was painful enough afterwards but when they took the 33 staples out that was shear agony and then the internal stitches didnt disolve, they worked their way up to the scar and tried to come thru that, so i had to pull them out with tweezers - painnnnnnnn!
> 
> i really dont want to go thru all that again
> 
> lol sorry if thats too much info and your now feeling queezy :rofl:
> 
> I near on had a nervous breakdown when you had this last surgery..I dunno how well id cope with the stress if you had to have that again!!!! Im crossing fingers you wont need to have it darling :hugs:
> 
> Im sure everything will be fine with the OH. He just needs to get round to see you!Click to expand...

lol you make me laugh YOU had a nervous breakdown :rofl: 
just got told that during the operation they found i had torn the cartiledge in my shoulder which is great news as it proves that it was caused by accident - helps my compensation claim :happydance:

not sure whats going on with OH - will update when i know



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Natt that's lovly hun. Keep it up. :D x
> 
> Pinky just checked and there co - dydramol which i know i cant take while TTC/pregnancy. x
> 
> Well ladie's it's not bad new's yet but i wouldnt say it was good new's either. OH didnt really understand the result's but weve got an appointment next week wednesday to find out properly. The doctor said one was normal and 2 was a little low but nothink to worry about but to be truthful this doctor aint the greatest so were gonna wait to see our doc and see what he think's. So im now not in the greatest mood but like OH said just look at is if it is low were the doctor is concerned then he will help with thing's like clomid/IUI/IVF. If it come's to that but hopefully not. x

get more answers from doc next week - see what he says, make notes of questions you have so you dont forget
make notes as he talks so you dont forget the answers
little low doesnt sound like much to worry about

is OH, honeys father?




xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Pinky Hope you dont have to have another op hun. FX'ed x x x

thanks hunnie x



Excalibur said:


> Me and OH have just had a walk to my GP. I told them the situation etc, just waiting for a Midwife appointment now :happydance:

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy :happydance::thumbup:



kt1988 said:


> Hi everyone! sound like inventories in the wars on here tday :o( hope ur bk.is better now hun, pinky sorry to hear ur havin problems with ur arm still, hope u get some answers soon! Also I hope u get some sense out of ur OH, think u r doing the right thing meeting him u def need to clear singer things up! let us know how it goes hun. :growlmad:

we all seem to be in the wars today lol

hes a man! how am i going to get sense from him :dohh:

i dont know whats going on - im hoping hes just really busy at work after the long weekend


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's pinky hun and yer OH's honey's daddy lol, But that dont make a difference if he doe's have low sperm count or not because she could have just been a lucky one. x


----------



## kt1988

I do hope so hun, im sure if you get him to meet with you thats a start! He just needs to know how u feel surely? Is he very caring?


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun. I'm so excited! :D

Fingers crossed OH see's a bit of sense and tries to sort things out :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Good news about you shoulder hun, well in one way anyway lol


----------



## Pinky32

jess - slightly low doesnt mean useless - make sure you have a list of questions and dont come out of the docs room until you are happy with the answers which is why i say make a note of questions and take notepad and write answers down - easy to get side tracked and forget things

katie - you know the issues hes having at the moment - im just hoping its not that. Yes he is very caring but just very confused at the moment but also with a longgggg weekend i can imagine what his work is like today

Natt - let us know when it is

I dont like this crap of another room so you guys can talk a preggyness stuff - no one has said its banned in here -talk about it cos im not going to go from one room to another just to find out whats happening with you two

Laura - yes it is good news hunnie - i had been told that i had arthritis in the shoulder (which i didnt know i had but is very common with pple over 30) and that the accident had "triggered" problems - having been told i had a tear in the cartiledge confirms that the accident caused the problems - so im well happy


----------



## Pinky32

gosh i came across abit blunt then lol sorry it wasnt meant in that way


----------



## kt1988

I agree hun, easter weekend can b worse than christmas for some businesses, I do hope that he can see sense hun, I know he prob thinks hes doing whats best but he needs to take a step back and look at the bigger picture. Fxd he comes over huni. Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I will let you know hun :) The other room is because at least if we chat there about all our Pregnant things, if anyone is having a bad day, they don't have to read it, if it's all posted here, it's basically right there, staring everyone in the face. We don't want to seem like we are rubbing it in all your faces as we are not like that. Just thought it would be easier and wouldn't cause as much upset :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

hes in the same business as i was before my accident so yes he will be busy

im not execting to see him - just talk to him or ntext would be nice


----------



## Laura2806

The reason we started a new thread was cause it upset people here and that's the last thing we wanted, we still post about it here too just not as much, I only did it so we don't upset people here. It didn't sound as blunt as you think lol x


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I will let you know hun :) The other room is because at least if we chat there about all our Pregnant things, if anyone is having a bad day, they don't have to read it, if it's all posted here, it's basically right there, staring everyone in the face. We don't want to seem like we are rubbing it in all your faces as we are not like that. Just thought it would be easier and wouldn't cause as much upset :thumbup:

i understand that but as i said i cant be arsed going from one room to another with the same pple so just be prepared to have to repeat yourself in here lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I will let you know hun :) The other room is because at least if we chat there about all our Pregnant things, if anyone is having a bad day, they don't have to read it, if it's all posted here, it's basically right there, staring everyone in the face. We don't want to seem like we are rubbing it in all your faces as we are not like that. Just thought it would be easier and wouldn't cause as much upset :thumbup:
> 
> i understand that but as i said i cant be arsed going from one room to another with the same pple so just be prepared to have to repeat yourself in here lolClick to expand...

I understand hun lol. Good job I know how to copy/paste :winkwink::rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

I'm sure we won't have a problem talking even more ;) xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> The reason we started a new thread was cause it upset people here and that's the last thing we wanted, we still post about it here too just not as much, I only did it so we don't upset people here. It didn't sound as blunt as you think lol x

ahhh thats good - i have a habit of typing exactly what im thinking without pausing to read how it comes across


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> I'm sure we won't have a problem talking even more ;) xx

no im sure you guys wont have problems :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha you know us too well ;) 

Oh and by the way ginger nuts don't help with nausea :nope:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I will do pinky, and thank's for tip's. :D x

Will you girlie's look at my chart and tell me if you think i ov'ed. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Do you mean jinger nut bickie's lol. No they dont help they gave me heart burn lol. x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Haha you know us too well ;)
> 
> Oh and by the way ginger nuts don't help with nausea :nope:

cant help you with that one :rofl:

i do get nausea post ov from progesterone though - i drink hot milk with cinnamon in it




xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I will do pinky, and thank's for tip's. :D x
> 
> Will you girlie's look at my chart and tell me if you think i ov'ed. x

hard to say yet jessy j but i would say anywhere between cd12-13 possibly


----------



## Laura2806

Yes biscuits not the other kind of ginger nuts lol


----------



## Laura2806

I only like milk as milkshake lol and that realt didn't help last night :nope: xx


----------



## Excalibur

I love Ginger Nut biscuits, not had any for a while though..shocking! :rofl: xx


----------



## Excalibur

I can't drink warm milk..not on it's own anyway, makes me :sick: xx


----------



## Pinky32

i normally dont like milk apart from in a cup of tea but in started honey and cinnamon last cycle and dont like either much so put it in hot milk which is yummmmmmmy

because im not doing anything this cycle i keep forgetting to take my vits etc

got some EPO yesterday too which i;ll start taking when af comes


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. I thought that but im unsure now. Just have to wait and see i guess. x x


----------



## kt1988

Pinky, I'm thinking of taking epo hun, helps with cm doesn't it? Any specific one I should take or what strength?


----------



## Pinky32

well i took grapefruit juice and i found it dried me up so thats why i thought id try epo

ive read the dose is anywhere between 1000mg-3000mg but the average is 2000mg


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh yer and pinky i no a little low sperm count isnt useless it can just take longer. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Oh yer and pinky i no a little low sperm count isnt useless it can just take longer. x x x

use it as a good excuse to talk to doc about your concerns etc


----------



## maceyrenee

hi ladies! :) i'm new to BNB but me and my husband have been ttc for almost 2 years, i've been on bc to help regulate my periods for awhile cause me and my husband started to lose hope. i just stopped taking my bc last month and had a period march 10th. me and my husband did have unprotected sex a few days after my period several different times.. last friday i started getting period like cramps and lower back pains.. my boobs have been really really really sore! can barely touch them. i've also had a white thick clumpy discharge, but i think i might have a yeast infection so that might have something to do with it. although yesterday i was just really wet and it was clear sorta light white but really runny. sorry tmi. i've been trying forever to have a baby! and i'm really hoping :witch: doesn't come.. what do you ladies think? 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Hmmm honey an cinnamon..... Mind you I don't like milk warm on cereal other than porridge so don't think I'd like that either :( 

I was terrible with my vits, still am! It's only because they have the day on that I know if I've taken them or not lol


----------



## Pinky32

maceyrenee said:


> hi ladies! :) i'm new to BNB but me and my husband have been ttc for almost 2 years, i've been on bc to help regulate my periods for awhile cause me and my husband started to lose hope. i just stopped taking my bc last month and had a period march 10th. me and my husband did have unprotected sex a few days after my period several different times.. last friday i started getting period like cramps and lower back pains.. my boobs have been really really really sore! can barely touch them. i've also had a white thick clumpy discharge, but i think i might have a yeast infection so that might have something to do with it. although yesterday i was just really wet and it was clear sorta light white but really runny. sorry tmi. i've been trying forever to have a baby! and i'm really hoping :witch: doesn't come.. what do you ladies think?
> 
> :dust: to all!!!

hi there
unless you have really short cycles, the chances of having sex a few days after your period and getting preggy are slim - sorry - you would need to be ovulating very quick after period to get preggy

the symptoms your having sound like possible ovulation symptoms

bc will regulate your cycles but as soon as you come off bc your cycles will nbe irregular again so you need to regulate them naturally with something like agnus castus which is a natural herb and not full of hormones like bc is.


----------



## Excalibur

EPO is really good for CM, it increased mine loads, OH even nicknamed me "Creme Egg" because I had that much :rofl: It does work though, I took one with every meal, mine were 500mg so basically I was having between 1000mg and 1500mg a day. I still have some if anybody wants them, they have been opened as I used some of them, also I have a pack of 2 Superdrug HPT's and some Ov tests if anyone wants them, the Ov tests didn't work for me but might work for somebody else.


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Hmmm honey an cinnamon..... Mind you I don't like milk warm on cereal other than porridge so don't think I'd like that either :(
> 
> I was terrible with my vits, still am! It's only because they have the day on that I know if I've taken them or not lol

i dont like hot milk on cereal yukk!

ive got into the habit of having a hot milk with honey and cinnamon about an hour before i go to bed and ive been sleeping a lot better past few days

normally i have a drink when i have my dinner and take my meds straight after but because i dont know where i stand at the moment and if theres anymore cycles for me ive gotten out of my habits so keep forgetting to take them


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> EPO is really good for CM, it increased mine loads, OH even nicknamed me "Creme Egg" because I had that much :rofl: It does work though, I took one with every meal, mine were 500mg so basically I was having between 1000mg and 1500mg a day. I still have some if anybody wants them, they have been opened as I used some of them, also I have a pack of 2 Superdrug HPT's and some Ov tests if anyone wants them, the Ov tests didn't work for me but might work for somebody else.

i was thinking of taking about 2000mg a day - mine are 500mg each too

i had heard so many good things about grapefruit juice so was quite disappointed


----------



## kt1988

I wouldn't mind the epo hun if u don't mind? I might b wrong but I personally don't think I gave enough.cm!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

oh yes plz hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sorry didnt see Kt's post. but if you dont mind ill have the HPT's and OPK's x


----------



## teenah99

8dpo...

Possible Symptoms: 
Woke up and EVERYTHING SMELLS BAD! Like horrible...a very specific smell. ICK!

Right boob pings all morning...like a deep piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing...I shook it a ton and it still hurt...it's fine now. This happened last month right before AF so this just might be an AF thing.

Dying to test...


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I guess the more you take the more CM you will get? I'm not sure exactly hun. The amount I took worked for me though, gave me plenty more CM :thumbup: I have also read that Grapefruit juice is supposed to be good aswell..that's strange that it didn't work :( 

KT - Of course you can hun, if you PM me your address, I'll post it tomorrow as we are in town anyway :D 

Jess - Course you can hun, if you do the same, PM me your address and I'll post them off tomorrow :D


----------



## Laura2806

That's good that's it's helping you to sleep pinky, it's so easy to get of habits! 

Hey teenah!

8 would be too soon tho chick, leave it a few days ;) FXed for you keep us updated xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Owww pinky honey and cin in milk sound yummy. :D Are you having trouble sleeping hun. What up> is it all the stress with OH. x x x

Teenah I agree with laura but FX'ed x x x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Natt that's lovly hun. Keep it up. :D x
> 
> Pinky just checked and there co - dydramol which i know i cant take while TTC/pregnancy. x
> 
> Well ladie's it's not bad new's yet but i wouldnt say it was good new's either. OH didnt really understand the result's but weve got an appointment next week wednesday to find out properly. The doctor said one was normal and 2 was a little low but nothink to worry about but to be truthful this doctor aint the greatest so were gonna wait to see our doc and see what he think's. So im now not in the greatest mood but like OH said just look at is if it is low were the doctor is concerned then he will help with thing's like clomid/IUI/IVF. If it come's to that but hopefully not. x

Ive been doing some reading and it seems that those painkillers are ok but not in the third trimester as it can cause fetal depressed respiration, and withdrawal if taken very regularly.

No issues when ttc. Dont forget also that baby wont take anything from you for weeks and weeks as it feeds from the yolk sac and doesnt share your blood supply straight away.

As for the results..im sure all is well. Clomid is used where ovulation isnt happening so thats not really something youll probably be prescribed considering your progesterone levels were nice and sexy!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww pinky sorry to hear your still suffering FXed the physio will work and no other op is needed. And the cardi is lovely :) hope all goes well with OH
> 
> Jess FXed if the results are actually low they'll help you out :thumbup:
> 
> Natt that's great chick :) well done
> 
> Sarah how you doin today? Is your head better? Xx

Hey chickadee!

Im doing much better today thankyou! OPKs arrived too and started temping again :yipee: Time to prove that egg is playing!

How about you? :D


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's girlie's.
> 
> Your alway's hear for me. :D x
> 
> Iv got such a headache and i think ov pasted on me this month. x

Probably just slow rising chick...or all the worrying about the test results is delaying thats all :)


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's pinky hun and yer OH's honey's daddy lol, But that dont make a difference if he doe's have low sperm count or not because she could have just been a lucky one. x

Does he smoke? If so get him on vitamin C suppliments


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> jess - slightly low doesnt mean useless - make sure you have a list of questions and dont come out of the docs room until you are happy with the answers which is why i say make a note of questions and take notepad and write answers down - easy to get side tracked and forget things
> 
> katie - you know the issues hes having at the moment - im just hoping its not that. Yes he is very caring but just very confused at the moment but also with a longgggg weekend i can imagine what his work is like today
> 
> Natt - let us know when it is
> 
> I dont like this crap of another room so you guys can talk a preggyness stuff - no one has said its banned in here -talk about it cos im not going to go from one room to another just to find out whats happening with you two
> 
> Laura - yes it is good news hunnie - i had been told that i had arthritis in the shoulder (which i didnt know i had but is very common with pple over 30) and that the accident had "triggered" problems - having been told i had a tear in the cartiledge confirms that the accident caused the problems - so im well happy

Yus very good news about your confirmation for the claim!

And ok ok, you had a mental breakdown from having to have the surgery...but I was soooo nervous and couldnt calm down for you..specially when it took hours and hours to hear you were ok! I do worry about you, you know!!! :hugs:

OH is probably just busy...work is always mental after long weekends...youll see!

I agree with Pinky...we want to be a part of the pregnancy journey too so please dont feel like you need another thread to speak baby stuff...its always welcome here too! How else am i gunna learn what to do when i get a bun in the oven (and hopefully on the right shelf this time!!)? :D


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I will let you know hun :) The other room is because at least if we chat there about all our Pregnant things, if anyone is having a bad day, they don't have to read it, if it's all posted here, it's basically right there, staring everyone in the face. We don't want to seem like we are rubbing it in all your faces as we are not like that. Just thought it would be easier and wouldn't cause as much upset :thumbup:

We could just have a trigger post...like..if something really bad happens to the ttc ladies we say something that lets everyone know we are a bit sensitive to emotions that day. 

I can understand that you ladies will wanna be on preggo groups too as well as with us. I just dont feel good that things changed in that sense.I still wanna be a part of the pregnancy too u know!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun & yer he doe's i know it's bad when TTC but he has IBS and get's stressed out sometime's so i dont blame him. What vitamin c supplement's do you reckon.... Any chance of finding them online like ebay or amazon and posting the link only because im not good with vit's. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> The reason we started a new thread was cause it upset people here and that's the last thing we wanted, we still post about it here too just not as much, I only did it so we don't upset people here. It didn't sound as blunt as you think lol x

You dont need to worry about that :) It was just a hard few days for me thats all and rather than say somthing i stayed quiet and self emod lol. You can talk as much as you want about it...its all paart of your journey and were all together remember!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'm sure we won't have a problem talking even more ;) xx

Good!

Im still gunna stalk both if its ok


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I will let you know hun :) The other room is because at least if we chat there about all our Pregnant things, if anyone is having a bad day, they don't have to read it, if it's all posted here, it's basically right there, staring everyone in the face. We don't want to seem like we are rubbing it in all your faces as we are not like that. Just thought it would be easier and wouldn't cause as much upset :thumbup:
> 
> We could just have a trigger post...like..if something really bad happens to the ttc ladies we say something that lets everyone know we are a bit sensitive to emotions that day.
> 
> I can understand that you ladies will wanna be on preggo groups too as well as with us. I just dont feel good that things changed in that sense.I still wanna be a part of the pregnancy too u know!Click to expand...

That's a great idea chick! But please make sure you let us know if you are a bit upset over something and then we don't upset you even more..that goes for any of you ladies..we don't like upsetting anyone and it's not fair on the TTC'ers if we are going on about our Pregnancy's and someone is suffering because they have had some bad news or something..I'll stop blabbing on now :rofl: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun & yer he doe's i know it's bad when TTC but he has IBS and get's stressed out sometime's so i dont blame him. What vitamin c supplement's do you reckon.... Any chance of finding them online like ebay or amazon and posting the link only because im not good with vit's. x x x

Just any viatmin c at all chick...from anywhere should do :) And get him drinking juice too with vitamin c in..and cutting out coffee :)

Matt smokes too...I found out that taking the vitamin c helps to balance out the effects of the smoking. Smoking can cause sperm to clump together and also be a bit deformed..so lots of vitamin C helps to keep them healthy!

I found a link recently with information on about vitamins that might help you:

https://www.fertilityfactor.com/infertility_natural_treatments_vitamins.html


----------



## kt1988

Thanks jess, :o) natt ill pm u now thanks huni xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I will let you know hun :) The other room is because at least if we chat there about all our Pregnant things, if anyone is having a bad day, they don't have to read it, if it's all posted here, it's basically right there, staring everyone in the face. We don't want to seem like we are rubbing it in all your faces as we are not like that. Just thought it would be easier and wouldn't cause as much upset :thumbup:
> 
> We could just have a trigger post...like..if something really bad happens to the ttc ladies we say something that lets everyone know we are a bit sensitive to emotions that day.
> 
> I can understand that you ladies will wanna be on preggo groups too as well as with us. I just dont feel good that things changed in that sense.I still wanna be a part of the pregnancy too u know!Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great idea chick! But please make sure you let us know if you are a bit upset over something and then we don't upset you even more..that goes for any of you ladies..we don't like upsetting anyone and it's not fair on the TTC'ers if we are going on about our Pregnancy's and someone is suffering because they have had some bad news or something..I'll stop blabbing on now :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

Ok so its sorted then...us non preggos can just be honest if we are having a bad/low day and negate any of the stresses we just had recently :D

Im not upset by the baby talk...my upset has passed on my situation and I feel happy and focused...so no upset here! :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun, didnt realise you posted as i didnt refresh before posting lol. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

KT - You're welcome hunni :hugs: xx

Sarah - Yeah, it's sorted :D That would be much appreciated if you could be honest and let us know of any down days :thumbup: Glad to hear you are happy and focused chick, now I have every faith in you and I look forward to seeing that big BFP :hugs: xx


----------



## kt1988

I just did todays opk ladies a lil darker today but nowhere near a pos yet, looks like Pinky was right maybe still 2 days till my pos opk! fxd! I just hope my OH has plenty of healthy swimmers left in 2 days time we been be alot ha! Especially since your advice on different positions Natt :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> I just did todays opk ladies a lil darker today but nowhere near a pos yet, looks like Pinky was right maybe still 2 days till my pos opk! fxd! I just hope my OH has plenty of healthy swimmers left in 2 days time we been be alot ha! Especially since your advice on different positions Natt :rofl:

Yay for it being a little darker, fingers crossed you Ov within the next couple of days hun. Sending you lot's of baby :dust: Hope you are having fun trying different positions :blush: Hehe x


----------



## sarahuk

Im gunna try that position out later I think lol.

Man...bought some Avon perfume since I ran out of my fave (ghost serenity) since they dont make it anymore and DAMN...avon got good! Loving my far away perfume! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I guess the more you take the more CM you will get? I'm not sure exactly hun. The amount I took worked for me though, gave me plenty more CM :thumbup: I have also read that Grapefruit juice is supposed to be good aswell..that's strange that it didn't work :(
> 
> KT - Of course you can hun, if you PM me your address, I'll post it tomorrow as we are in town anyway :D
> 
> Jess - Course you can hun, if you do the same, PM me your address and I'll post them off tomorrow :D

it doesnt work like that natt, its more to do with how your body takes the supplement otherwise we would down a whole bottle a night



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Owww pinky honey and cin in milk sound yummy. :D Are you having trouble sleeping hun. What up> is it all the stress with OH. x x x
> 
> Teenah I agree with laura but FX'ed x x x

yes :cry: but at least the milk helps me sleep



Excalibur said:


> KT - You're welcome hunni :hugs: xx
> 
> Sarah - Yeah, it's sorted :D That would be much appreciated if you could be honest and let us know of any down days :thumbup: Glad to hear you are happy and focused chick, now I have every faith in you and I look forward to seeing that big BFP :hugs: xx

*puts hand up* - until i hear from OH im having a bad day - dont even know if ive got an OH :cry:



kt1988 said:


> I just did todays opk ladies a lil darker today but nowhere near a pos yet, looks like Pinky was right maybe still 2 days till my pos opk! fxd! I just hope my OH has plenty of healthy swimmers left in 2 days time we been be alot ha! Especially since your advice on different positions Natt :rofl:

trust the pink one!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - You'll have to let me know what you think of it, we think it's awesome :winkwink:

Ooo I used to be an Avon Representative, they did some lovely things. Glad you have got some nice perfume chick, I don't really wear Perfume unless I'm going out xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yeah that's true hun, me and my silly comments :dohh: 

Really sorry to hear you and OH are having a tough time at the moment, sending you lot's of love and big :hugs: I really hope you can both sit down and talk through things xxx


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I guess the more you take the more CM you will get? I'm not sure exactly hun. The amount I took worked for me though, gave me plenty more CM :thumbup: I have also read that Grapefruit juice is supposed to be good aswell..that's strange that it didn't work :(
> 
> KT - Of course you can hun, if you PM me your address, I'll post it tomorrow as we are in town anyway :D
> 
> Jess - Course you can hun, if you do the same, PM me your address and I'll post them off tomorrow :D
> 
> it doesnt work like that natt, its more to do with how your body takes the supplement otherwise we would down a whole bottle a night
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Owww pinky honey and cin in milk sound yummy. :D Are you having trouble sleeping hun. What up> is it all the stress with OH. x x x
> 
> Teenah I agree with laura but FX'ed x x xClick to expand...
> 
> yes :cry: but at least the milk helps me sleep
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT - You're welcome hunni :hugs: xx
> 
> Sarah - Yeah, it's sorted :D That would be much appreciated if you could be honest and let us know of any down days :thumbup: Glad to hear you are happy and focused chick, now I have every faith in you and I look forward to seeing that big BFP :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> *puts hand up* - until i hear from OH im having a bad day - dont even know if ive got an OH :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> I just did todays opk ladies a lil darker today but nowhere near a pos yet, looks like Pinky was right maybe still 2 days till my pos opk! fxd! I just hope my OH has plenty of healthy swimmers left in 2 days time we been be alot ha! Especially since your advice on different positions Natt :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> trust the pink one!Click to expand...

Have you heard from OH at all today then huni? I certainly do trust the pink one heheh! theres definately a line there just faint so thats better than nothing i suppose!


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Yeah that's true hun, me and my silly comments :dohh:
> 
> Really sorry to hear you and OH are having a tough time at the moment, sending you lot's of love and big :hugs: I really hope you can both sit down and talk through things xxx

no its not silly - its the first thing that would come to mind, it just doesnt work like that unfortunately lol

im hoping hes just really busy at work - i know that when we used to work together i would pop into work over a bank holiday weekend as the work would be piling up so fingers crossed its just that


----------



## kt1988

Yep Sarah i do reccommend that position hehe! I also tried missionary with a puffy pillow under my bum that seemed very deep!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Yeah that's true hun, me and my silly comments :dohh:
> 
> Really sorry to hear you and OH are having a tough time at the moment, sending you lot's of love and big :hugs: I really hope you can both sit down and talk through things xxx
> 
> no its not silly - its the first thing that would come to mind, it just doesnt work like that unfortunately lol
> 
> im hoping hes just really busy at work - i know that when we used to work together i would pop into work over a bank holiday weekend as the work would be piling up so fingers crossed its just thatClick to expand...

It's a shame it doesn't work like that really isn't it? :p 

Could be a possibility chick, long weekends are a bummer for work falling behind as you already know :( I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hunni and hope everything works out for you both :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

for ttc, i like missionery with a pillow cos then when he gets up i can stay in same position giving the sperm a chance to swim

dont want any position where you have to move when youve finished


----------



## Pinky32

anyone into horror films?

theres a film on tonight that i saw last week 

i absolutely love horrors and this one freaked me completely - no blood n gore, more of freaky horror


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Sorry to say but I hate Horror films, my brother used to taunt me with The Bride Of Chucky, I think I have been scarred for life! :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah I love avon to, far away, skin so soft, tea tree the lot I also like natt used to be a Avon Representative. Gave it up christmas 2010 as every one seemed broke and wasnt earning much lol. Also OH knocked some man out because he was really rude to me and slamed the door shut on my face. I kept knocking because i was gonna knock the bellend out but left it aint went home because he wouldnt answer the door, so the next day OH went round there and sparked him as he didnt exspect comany lol. 

What the hell is missionary??? Im not dumb i just keep hearing it but dunno what position it is. lol i bet iv done it though. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky love horror's :D Have you seen paramoral activity 1/2 & 3???

I think im ovulating right now, my left boob is starting to go very slightly tender around the nip area and my right ovary is painful and my cervix is very sore and tender. x


----------



## Pinky32

chucky was funny, bit weird but def funny

i went to new york for my cousins wedding and we were in the middle of no-where and staying at a lovely B&B - the woman who owned it had a chucky looking doll at the nend of the hallway by the bathroom, so each night i kept moving it in case i got up in middle of night or a pee, each morning the doll would be back in its place in the hallway

so one day i hid it in the bathroom cabinet and in the morning i found it sitting on the basin staring at the door as you walked in - freaked the life out of me!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Sarah I love avon to, far away, skin so soft, tea tree the lot I also like natt used to be a Avon Representative. Gave it up christmas 2010 as every one seemed broke and wasnt earning much lol. Also OH knocked some man out because he was really rude to me and slamed the door shut on my face. I kept knocking because i was gonna knock the bellend out but left it aint went home because he wouldnt answer the door, so the next day OH went round there and sparked him as he didnt exspect comany lol.
> 
> What the hell is missionary??? Im not dumb i just keep hearing it but dunno what position it is. lol i bet iv done it though. x

missionary is him on top, your lying on your back


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Pinky love horror's :D Have you seen paramoral activity 1/2 & 3???
> 
> I think im ovulating right now, my left boob is starting to go very slightly tender around the nip area and my right ovary is painful and my cervix is very sore and tender. x

yayyyyy a horror fan :happydance:

the film is called "human centipede"

its the only film ive ever watched that had me cringing and i remember it in full!

theres no blood n gore - its not that kind of a horror 


ooooh go ov! :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> chucky was funny, bit weird but def funny
> 
> i went to new york for my cousins wedding and we were in the middle of no-where and staying at a lovely B&B - the woman who owned it had a chucky looking doll at the nend of the hallway by the bathroom, so each night i kept moving it in case i got up in middle of night or a pee, each morning the doll would be back in its place in the hallway
> 
> so one day i hid it in the bathroom cabinet and in the morning i found it sitting on the basin staring at the door as you walked in - freaked the life out of me!!!!

Omg..just reading your story gave me goosebumps! I think I would have had a heart attack lol! I used to have a doll which was half the size of me, the size of a toddler, it used to walk and talk when I was younger but the battery's died so it was just a normal doll basically. Anyway, I always used to sit her at the side of my bed when I went to sleep, one morning I woke up and she wasn't there..I looked round my room and found her in the wardrobe, as I opened the door, she fell out and scared the living daylight out of me!! My brothers played that nasty tricks on me so I ended up biting all her fingers and toes off so she couldn't "get" me :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

fuck that lol, i dont think i would have been able to stay there lol. x

Yep love a horror's. x

Thank's lol we do that most night's but with my leg's on OH's shoulder's. :D x

Hopefully ov & nice high temp in the morning. x FX'd x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol natt that's funny. x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> lol natt that's funny. x

It wasn't funny for me at the time :rofl: It's funny now I look back on it though :haha: x


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> chucky was funny, bit weird but def funny
> 
> i went to new york for my cousins wedding and we were in the middle of no-where and staying at a lovely B&B - the woman who owned it had a chucky looking doll at the nend of the hallway by the bathroom, so each night i kept moving it in case i got up in middle of night or a pee, each morning the doll would be back in its place in the hallway
> 
> so one day i hid it in the bathroom cabinet and in the morning i found it sitting on the basin staring at the door as you walked in - freaked the life out of me!!!!
> 
> Omg..just reading your story gave me goosebumps! I think I would have had a heart attack lol! I used to have a doll which was half the size of me, the size of a toddler, it used to walk and talk when I was younger but the battery's died so it was just a normal doll basically. Anyway, I always used to sit her at the side of my bed when I went to sleep, one morning I woke up and she wasn't there..I looked round my room and found her in the wardrobe, as I opened the door, she fell out and scared the living daylight out of me!! My brothers played that nasty tricks on me so I ended up biting all her fingers and toes off so she couldn't "get" me :rofl:Click to expand...

lol poor doll getting her fingers chewed off



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> fuck that lol, i dont think i would have been able to stay there lol. x
> 
> Yep love a horror's. x
> 
> Thank's lol we do that most night's but with my leg's on OH's shoulder's. :D x
> 
> Hopefully ov & nice high temp in the morning. x FX'd x


yeah me too - gets in deeper then


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I was only young at the time and was terrified she might have attacked me or something :rofl: Aww, you have just made me feel really guilty for doing that :blush: Poor doll! :( xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Yeah that's true hun, me and my silly comments :dohh:
> 
> Really sorry to hear you and OH are having a tough time at the moment, sending you lot's of love and big :hugs: I really hope you can both sit down and talk through things xxx
> 
> no its not silly - its the first thing that would come to mind, it just doesnt work like that unfortunately lol
> 
> im hoping hes just really busy at work - i know that when we used to work together i would pop into work over a bank holiday weekend as the work would be piling up so fingers crossed its just thatClick to expand...

Im sure thats all it is sweetie :hugs: Try not to worry yourself over it x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol i know hun but it is really funny now, I used to have a teddy that when the light was out it's eye's went red i hated the thing and my dog used to shag it. But no one wanted to touch it to throw it out so it just sat there lol. x

Owww kinky pinky lol. x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Yep Sarah i do reccommend that position hehe! I also tried missionary with a puffy pillow under my bum that seemed very deep!!
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

You know what? I miss the days where sex was just horny sex. Where I didnt care the position or whether i was fertile or whether I had remembered the preseed...lol.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> for ttc, i like missionery with a pillow cos then when he gets up i can stay in same position giving the sperm a chance to swim
> 
> dont want any position where you have to move when youve finished

Im like that too lol. Its like when weve been with me doggy...I facepalm myself down onto the bed like a starfish..no way im turning over just incase!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> anyone into horror films?
> 
> theres a film on tonight that i saw last week
> 
> i absolutely love horrors and this one freaked me completely - no blood n gore, more of freaky horror

i LOVE them!! Favourite by far! Which movie?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Pinky love horror's :D Have you seen paramoral activity 1/2 & 3???
> 
> I think im ovulating right now, my left boob is starting to go very slightly tender around the nip area and my right ovary is painful and my cervix is very sore and tender. x
> 
> yayyyyy a horror fan :happydance:
> 
> the film is called "human centipede"
> 
> its the only film ive ever watched that had me cringing and i remember it in full!
> 
> theres no blood n gore - its not that kind of a horror
> 
> 
> ooooh go ov! :thumbup:Click to expand...

ahhh ye seen that lol. Seen the second?


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Lol! Sorry but that made me :rofl: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I was only young at the time and was terrified she might have attacked me or something :rofl: Aww, you have just made me feel really guilty for doing that :blush: Poor doll! :( xxx

you meanie - that poor doll :rofl:



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Lol i know hun but it is really funny now, I used to have a teddy that when the light was out it's eye's went red i hated the thing and my dog used to shag it. But no one wanted to touch it to throw it out so it just sat there lol. x
> 
> Owww kinky pinky lol. x

that teddy would freak me right out!

oh yeah - very kinky :thumbup:



sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Yep Sarah i do reccommend that position hehe! I also tried missionary with a puffy pillow under my bum that seemed very deep!!
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> You know what? I miss the days where sex was just horny sex. Where I didnt care the position or whether i was fertile or whether I had remembered the preseed...lol.Click to expand...

oh those were the days


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Lol i know hun but it is really funny now, I used to have a teddy that when the light was out it's eye's went red i hated the thing and my dog used to shag it. But no one wanted to touch it to throw it out so it just sat there lol. x
> 
> Owww kinky pinky lol. x

Atleast you know why its eye went red...yours would too with bodily fluid in it :haha:

I swear, I once had redeye for over a week...I got an eye infection from it lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I wish I could go and find her now and get her new fingers and toes and give her a big hug and tell her that I'm sorry :blush::rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> anyone into horror films?
> 
> theres a film on tonight that i saw last week
> 
> i absolutely love horrors and this one freaked me completely - no blood n gore, more of freaky horror
> 
> i LOVE them!! Favourite by far! Which movie?Click to expand...




sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Pinky love horror's :D Have you seen paramoral activity 1/2 & 3???
> 
> I think im ovulating right now, my left boob is starting to go very slightly tender around the nip area and my right ovary is painful and my cervix is very sore and tender. x
> 
> yayyyyy a horror fan :happydance:
> 
> the film is called "human centipede"
> 
> its the only film ive ever watched that had me cringing and i remember it in full!
> 
> theres no blood n gore - its not that kind of a horror
> 
> 
> ooooh go ov! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh ye seen that lol. Seen the second?Click to expand...

it proper disturbed me!

noooooo is there a second??? is it available online? whats it called?

jess - i found paranormal acitivy boringgggggg - i turned the dvd off half way thru


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I wish I could go and find her now and get her new fingers and toes and give her a big hug and tell her that I'm sorry :blush::rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol Thank's sarah and dunno never had it in my eye only in my hair lol. x

Pinky I thought it number 1 was best number 2 bored me and aint seen 3 yet. x

Well atleast we have a laugh hay. x


----------



## Pinky32

how can youn get it in your eye? erm........ close your eye lol

what was that film? Theres something about mary ?????? when he got it in his hair and it worked like gel? never did that to my hair :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol joke's,

Any one got Imesh. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

If Im not mistaken my little eggy just popped out lol. Starting getting sharp pain's then a pop feeling in right ovary. Well look's like i'll be BD'ing tonight. Im so tired lol. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i used to use imesh but it had too many viruses


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

aint you got a anti virus thing like i got MCaFee. x


----------



## Pinky32

i really dont think you would be able to feel the egg pop out - its soooooooo miniscule


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> aint you got a anti virus thing like i got MCaFee. x

yes ive got anti virus but so much of the stuff i downloaded from imesh had viruses on i stopped using it


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I felt a pop feeling lol. :D x

Oh ok i dont download i just add the tune's. Sod downloading it's long. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

in the old days i used to get movies


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Fingers cross you Ov soon hun :D x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

oh right sorry. x

Thank's hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Wow my ladies have been busy! 

Not gonna remember everything I've read so I'll try my best! 

Pinky you are on kinky lady! 

Sarah I do that too but mainly because I cba to move after so just collapse in an unladylike like fashion! :haha: 

Ermmmmm yh my memory is crap!

Glad everyone ok and feeling chirpy :thumbup: pinky I so so hope things are ok with OH xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yh and woohoo for getting ready to ov ladies :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

I think I'll be heading off to bed soon, it's getting earlier and earlier each night, I'm just absolutely exhausted! :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Wow my ladies have been busy!
> 
> Not gonna remember everything I've read so I'll try my best!
> 
> Pinky you are on kinky lady!
> 
> Sarah I do that too but mainly because I cba to move after so just collapse in an unladylike like fashion! :haha:
> 
> Ermmmmm yh my memory is crap!
> 
> Glad everyone ok and feeling chirpy :thumbup: pinky I so so hope things are ok with OH xx

:rofl: @ collapsing in unladylike fashion

having just had your ass or legs etc in the air - being a lady has gone out the window :rofl:

thanks hun but so far still dont know 

i ov'd on sat so just wishing the next 12 days to hurry up so af can come n go


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> I think I'll be heading off to bed soon, it's getting earlier and earlier each night, I'm just absolutely exhausted! :( xx

sleep while you can x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be heading off to bed soon, it's getting earlier and earlier each night, I'm just absolutely exhausted! :( xx
> 
> sleep while you can xClick to expand...

Thank you hun, I think I'm catching up on all the sleepless nights I have had lately, hopefully that's what it is anyway :) Hope you are ok hun :hugs: x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

night night natt, sweet dream's. sleep well x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> night night natt, sweet dream's. sleep well x x x

Thank you hun. Night night, sweet dreams, sleep well when you hit the sheets :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Night night everyone, sweet dreams and I shall speak to you all tomorrow :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Wooow Hoooo page 500 cant believe weve came this far. x x x

Well im hitting the pillow now as my back and my lower tummy is causeing me so much pain. Night night & sweet dream's to all. x x x

See ya's in the mornng or when i see ya's (online) LOL x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll be heading off to bed soon, it's getting earlier and earlier each night, I'm just absolutely exhausted! :( xx
> 
> sleep while you can xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun, I think I'm catching up on all the sleepless nights I have had lately, hopefully that's what it is anyway :) Hope you are ok hun :hugs: xClick to expand...

night hunnybun - sleep well


----------



## Pinky32

night jessy j - sleep well


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> anyone into horror films?
> 
> theres a film on tonight that i saw last week
> 
> i absolutely love horrors and this one freaked me completely - no blood n gore, more of freaky horror
> 
> i LOVE them!! Favourite by far! Which movie?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Pinky love horror's :D Have you seen paramoral activity 1/2 & 3???
> 
> I think im ovulating right now, my left boob is starting to go very slightly tender around the nip area and my right ovary is painful and my cervix is very sore and tender. xClick to expand...
> 
> yayyyyy a horror fan :happydance:
> 
> the film is called "human centipede"
> 
> its the only film ive ever watched that had me cringing and i remember it in full!
> 
> theres no blood n gore - its not that kind of a horror
> 
> 
> ooooh go ov! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh ye seen that lol. Seen the second?Click to expand...
> 
> it proper disturbed me!
> 
> noooooo is there a second??? is it available online? whats it called?
> 
> jess - i found paranormal acitivy boringgggggg - i turned the dvd off half way thruClick to expand...

Same name just 2 :D its more messed up than the first tho


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> how can youn get it in your eye? erm........ close your eye lol
> 
> what was that film? Theres something about mary ?????? when he got it in his hair and it worked like gel? never did that to my hair :rofl:

Ive had it in me fringe and I tell you..it kinked like hell. 

It was a surprise lol. i stopped just for a second and boom..headshot :Cry:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I felt a pop feeling lol. :D x
> 
> Oh ok i dont download i just add the tune's. Sod downloading it's long. x x x

You wouldnt actually feel the egg being released but you can feel the pus filled sacs with the eggs maturing in growing. Its why we get pain around our ovaries in ovulation...the egg starts to put pressure on it and once its out it can cause irritations :)


----------



## sarahuk

oh...night ladies!!!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> anyone into horror films?
> 
> theres a film on tonight that i saw last week
> 
> i absolutely love horrors and this one freaked me completely - no blood n gore, more of freaky horror
> 
> i LOVE them!! Favourite by far! Which movie?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Pinky love horror's :D Have you seen paramoral activity 1/2 & 3???
> 
> I think im ovulating right now, my left boob is starting to go very slightly tender around the nip area and my right ovary is painful and my cervix is very sore and tender. xClick to expand...
> 
> yayyyyy a horror fan :happydance:
> 
> the film is called "human centipede"
> 
> its the only film ive ever watched that had me cringing and i remember it in full!
> 
> theres no blood n gore - its not that kind of a horror
> 
> 
> ooooh go ov! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh ye seen that lol. Seen the second?Click to expand...
> 
> it proper disturbed me!
> 
> noooooo is there a second??? is it available online? whats it called?
> 
> jess - i found paranormal acitivy boringgggggg - i turned the dvd off half way thruClick to expand...
> 
> Same name just 2 :D its more messed up than the first thoClick to expand...

i just looked online - and theres 3!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Same here Natt I could sleep standing at times lol work Lille me yesterday after 4days off, especially cause we werent very busy, spose I should get up now tho lol my alarm went off over half hour ago! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> how can youn get it in your eye? erm........ close your eye lol
> 
> what was that film? Theres something about mary ?????? when he got it in his hair and it worked like gel? never did that to my hair :rofl:
> 
> Ive had it in me fringe and I tell you..it kinked like hell.
> 
> It was a surprise lol. i stopped just for a second and boom..headshot :Cry:Click to expand...

 
lol That's jokes hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning Ladie's,

Well i can say Im DPO1 Now OV defo happened yesterday :D. Ov pain's have eased of a bit but my back is still killing me. My cervix was so tender yesterday that it make BD'ing last night very painful. My temp rise's to 26.8C this morning and it doe's not matter what my temp is tomorrow I checked and I defo ov'ed. :D x

Im quite positive about this cycle but im trying so hard not to think about it and get on with it. So Well just have to see what happen's. x x x

How's my lovly ladie's doing today. x


----------



## kt1988

Yay for ovulation! Fxd this cycle for u sweetie! :happydance:
I'm ok, I've got a lovely lil dip in my temps so I'm hoping today or tmoz will have a positive opk! Im def feeling a gurgly feeling in ovaries all last night and so far today so lets hope thats what you were describing last night sarah :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sweet & Fx'd crossed for you to hun. x

Ow hun did you do a OPK today as ov could be happening now. Keep BD'ing hun. x


----------



## Laura2806

FXed for you both xx


----------



## teenah99

Double yay for Oing!

Laura - how's the bean? any names yet? DO teLL!

Me:
9 dpo - killer backache started in a meeting this morning. LIKE OUCH! Now I have cramps from hell...good sign? Nah...prob just AF...I know it's early but i am going to test tonight or first thing in the am since i could be off calculating O by a few days, (i track the last day of ewcm as O)...we leave for New York tomorrow, and I plan on having a few drinks, so it would make me feel better knowing if i were preggers or not...ya know?

Also, did I say OUCH? These cramps hurt!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Same here Natt I could sleep standing at times lol work Lille me yesterday after 4days off, especially cause we werent very busy, spose I should get up now tho lol my alarm went off over half hour ago! Xx

Should have a little snooze on ur desk when you get home lol.


----------



## sarahuk

OH!

BTW ladies...I dunno if anyone noticed but the admin got back to me yesterday...weve been officially moved :)


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun sorry your not feeling great but FXed it's good signs!! yh it makes sense to test before drinking. Will you be flying? 

Bean is draining me! I could sleep at my desk lol not spoke with oh about names yet really, got some I like tho :winkwink: I need a nap!!!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning Ladie's,
> 
> Well i can say Im DPO1 Now OV defo happened yesterday :D. Ov pain's have eased of a bit but my back is still killing me. My cervix was so tender yesterday that it make BD'ing last night very painful. My temp rise's to 26.8C this morning and it doe's not matter what my temp is tomorrow I checked and I defo ov'ed. :D x
> 
> Im quite positive about this cycle but im trying so hard not to think about it and get on with it. So Well just have to see what happen's. x x x
> 
> How's my lovly ladie's doing today. x

YAY for OV! Hopefully I can join you the other side of the egg!!

Now you can just ride out the next couple of weeks :) Crossing fingers and toes!

Im ok thanks :) Had to quell my ebay addiction so gunna start a new crochet project and keep me hands busy lol.


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Yay for ovulation! Fxd this cycle for u sweetie! :happydance:
> I'm ok, I've got a lovely lil dip in my temps so I'm hoping today or tmoz will have a positive opk! Im def feeling a gurgly feeling in ovaries all last night and so far today so lets hope thats what you were describing last night sarah :)

YAY!!!! Go eggy go!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha Sarah nope not noticed :rofl: I wish I could snooze, food then bed when I get in I reckon! 

Oh I forgot to mention we put an offer in on a house yesterday!! It's a repo so if it's accepted and goes through we'll be out in 28 days!!!!! Eeeeek!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Double yay for Oing!
> 
> Laura - how's the bean? any names yet? DO teLL!
> 
> Me:
> 9 dpo - killer backache started in a meeting this morning. LIKE OUCH! Now I have cramps from hell...good sign? Nah...prob just AF...I know it's early but i am going to test tonight or first thing in the am since i could be off calculating O by a few days, (i track the last day of ewcm as O)...we leave for New York tomorrow, and I plan on having a few drinks, so it would make me feel better knowing if i were preggers or not...ya know?
> 
> Also, did I say OUCH? These cramps hurt!

Good luck with the test and also I hope you have a great time in NY!


----------



## Laura2806

Anyone heard from Natt today? It's unusual for her not to be online


----------



## sarahuk

Laura thats exciting news!!! Crossing fingers and toes its accepted!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks gun so are we :) couldn't be better timing lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

That should be hun lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's about time, Iv been all alone lol. x

Teenah good luck and Fx'd for ya. Do be sure to post HPT result's, Have a nice time in NY. x

Thank's laura and sarah im glad ov is over, this cycle felt like it was dragging it's was to ov lol. I can just chill out now. Sarah I do Hope you get your BFP this cycle. I see your temping again good luck .x x x

Sarah were did we get moved to hun???

Laura i think natt's out today. I think she's gone to post them bit's today. But I dunno if she's doing anythink else as she aint been on all day so far. x Hope she's ok. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh yer and laura good luck with the house hun, hope all goe's well for ya. I know who it is living with MIL and having a baby me and OH didnt get out untill honey was six month's old, not that we wanted to be trapped in my MIL's little block room but it took a while for us to find somewere nice. But we did it in the end and i'll sure you'll get out very soon. x x x


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's sweet & Fx'd crossed for you to hun. x
> 
> Ow hun did you do a OPK today as ov could be happening now. Keep BD'ing hun. x

I havent done one today yet i usually do it about 4oclock so ill let you know. Got watery/ewcm so looks like lil eggy is getting ready :happydance:


----------



## kt1988

teenah99 said:


> Double yay for Oing!
> 
> Laura - how's the bean? any names yet? DO teLL!
> 
> Me:
> 9 dpo - killer backache started in a meeting this morning. LIKE OUCH! Now I have cramps from hell...good sign? Nah...prob just AF...I know it's early but i am going to test tonight or first thing in the am since i could be off calculating O by a few days, (i track the last day of ewcm as O)...we leave for New York tomorrow, and I plan on having a few drinks, so it would make me feel better knowing if i were preggers or not...ya know?
> 
> Also, did I say OUCH? These cramps hurt!

 Wow, New York? Have a fab time hunny. I do hope those symptoms are preggy symptoms but i personally have been drinking unless i see that BFP! I would also test first thing in the morning as you never know hehe!


----------



## kt1988

Good Luck with that offer Laura wouldnt that be great timing!! It would be the Icing on the cake (Very appropriate for you....Cakes! ) Hehehehe!:rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

OK hun let me know KT. x

Teenah I agree with Kt, she's got a point will you have time to post and let us now your new's in the morning. x x x


----------



## kt1988

I will Jess :) Only prob is i forgot and just ada wee..... im not supposed to for 4 hours before doing an opk am i!!! :dohh:

Ill prob do it at 5 now!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I think i remember pinky saying 3 hour's so yer around 5pm hun. I dunno were pinky is today she aint been on yet. Did she say she's got to see someone about her arm today or was that yesterday. x x x


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I think i remember pinky saying 3 hour's so yer around 5pm hun. I dunno were pinky is today she aint been on yet. Did she say she's got to see someone about her arm today or was that yesterday. x x x

Yesterday i think? She saw a physio. It is unusual for Pinky and Natt to not be on here mind. Lets hope theyr both just busy shopping :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yer thought so, I agree. maybe if it was still early but it's 2:30pm and they still aint on i do hope there ok and filling up there shopping bag's or somethink. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh probably just busy  

Thanks ladies! It really would be perfect :) 

Eugh I feel icky now :( xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Hope you feel better Laura soon!

JEss we got moved to the buddy group section :)

Natt..hope youre ok!

Ladies im so excited! Im trying opks again and tried today, albeit very early. And normally i get snow white and super light around ov and no darker. The one today is there and quite obvious, tho far off being pos...but im so happy...i normally only get shadows!

Look! Bad quality i know and its much darker in real life but YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sarahuk

ok nvm this pic was too bd...wheres matt and hs phone when i need it lol


----------



## Laura2806

Haha pic might be bad but yay for getting a line :happydance: well done you :hugs: 

Have you heard from pinky today? Just making sure she's ok xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, couldnt hold it any longer I did my opk, think I drunk too much last 3hrs or duff opk coz I can barely c the control line! Grrr... Never mind I'm going to bd anyway and I'm pretty sure ov will b tmoz anyway. anyone know whether its worth doing another opk tnite pinky always says to do it around late afternoon.

HMMMM???!!


----------



## Laura2806

It wouldn't hurt to do another one later, leave it till around 8-10pm but don't drink in the meantime if you can help it, if not just wait til tomorrow :) x


----------



## kt1988

:happydance: Sarah so glad to hear ur getting lines on ur opk.... Yay! I can definately see a line on your opk and its quite dark too!!!


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> It wouldn't hurt to do another one later, leave it till around 8-10pm but don't drink in the meantime if you can help it, if not just wait til tomorrow :) x

Im terrible i drink alot during the day and i find it awfully hard to not drink for 3 hours :( Thanks though i will give it a go!


----------



## Laura2806

Lol let us know how you get on :) x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's for letting me know sarah and yay for line on OPK, I can see it dont worry about the quilty of pic, it's defo there. Good luck for this cycle hun, FX'd it's your month. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

KT I agree with laura nothink wrong with doing another tonight, but try your hardest to stay away from drink and the loo lol. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Good evening ladies, sorry I haven't been on much today, had a busy day :) 

Laura - Aww bless hun, yeah it takes it out of you when you have a long weekend then go back to work, takes a while to get back in the routine lol. That's great news about the house hun, good luck :D 

Sarah - I did happen to notice yesterday that we had been moved, I thought I posted it but I must just have been thinking I had :haha: Good luck with your new Crochet project chick, can't wait to see it! :D Yay for your two lines on your OPK chick :happydance:

Jess & KT - I posted your parcels this afternoon, 1st class so you should recieve them in the next day or two :happydance:

Good luck to all our ladies that are Ov'ing soon, sending you lot's of sticky baby :dust: 

Thank you all for caring about me, I am absolutely fine :D Just had a busy day, been shopping and went to MIL's :) xxx

Teenah - Good luck for testing hun and hope you have a lovely time in New York :thumbup:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello hun, Glad your fine, we was all worried about you and pinky. I hope she is ok. 
Thank's for posting the parcel's hun. Im very greatful. :D x 
Defo a long day hun. Iv been stuck in door's but still a long day running around after hun. im tired now. x

How did your day go hun hope you've had fun. x


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to hear your good Natt :) Thanks :) FXed! 

Very early night tonight I think, mind you we've only just ate dinner and say down! 

Been looking at the mothercare book while cooking dinner, think we're gonna make a list of things we know we want, the make and model then we can do some bargain hunting ;) hehe will wait till after the scan tho! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello hun, Glad your fine, we was all worried about you and pinky. I hope she is ok.
> Thank's for posting the parcel's hun. Im very greatful. :D x
> Defo a long day hun. Iv been stuck in door's but still a long day running around after hun. im tired now. x
> 
> How did your day go hun hope you've had fun. x

Hiya hun, aww I read your comments, thank you all for being so caring. I was just busy, didn't have time to get online this morning :( 

I hope Pinky is ok too, hopefully she is sorting things out with OH. 

You're welcome hun, you should have them tomorrow or Friday at the latest.

Aww bless hun, it's awful being stuck indoors all day isn't it? It was really cold today though, better off inside :haha: 

My day went ok thank you, tiring, but we managed. We went to MIL's, then went shopping, then went back to MIL's, then had a walk back near town, then back to MIL's, then got a taxi home because I was too tired to get the bus :rofl: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I like your style :) taxi over bus all the way!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Glad to hear your good Natt :) Thanks :) FXed!
> 
> Very early night tonight I think, mind you we've only just ate dinner and say down!
> 
> Been looking at the mothercare book while cooking dinner, think we're gonna make a list of things we know we want, the make and model then we can do some bargain hunting ;) hehe will wait till after the scan tho! :thumbup: xx

Thank you hun :hugs: You're welcome, will keep everything crossed for you chick.

I think we'll all be in bed early tonight by the sounds of things :haha: 

They do some lovely things in Mothercare, me and OH had a look there the other day, found a lovely wooden cot, starts off round for Newborn, then you can adjust it for a toddler and it suits for up to 10 years! We want it so much! :D Sounds good to me hun, there are some right bargains out there these days :thumbup:

When we were shopping today, we were looking at baby clothes :blush: They are just soooo cute! OH's mums friend came with us and she can't wait to start buying for baby, bless her :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I know ill find it hard to resist once we've had the scan! I might limit myself though lol but don't wanna leave things too log cause of spreading the cost, my brothers been lucky in that my uncle gave him ALL of my cousins stuff (he's only 6 now) so literally they hardly need to buy anything at all. Oh well at least we can choose what we want and have new :haha: I'm a bugger for wanting new lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Aww I know ill find it hard to resist once we've had the scan! I might limit myself though lol but don't wanna leave things too log cause of spreading the cost, my brothers been lucky in that my uncle gave him ALL of my cousins stuff (he's only 6 now) so literally they hardly need to buy anything at all. Oh well at least we can choose what we want and have new :haha: I'm a bugger for wanting new lol

It will be hard to resist hun :haha: Yeah that's true, don't want to be rushing around at the last minute. Aww that was nice and lucky, I think family and friends will help out as much as they can, I'm like you though, I'll still want to buy new things :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Shiny things lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Shiny things lol

:haha: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh girlie's im a bargain hunter alright. I got honey's cotbed with mattress for £137.00 from kiddicare.com

She is using it as a bed now and it is really stable as i sit on it to read her book's at night. 

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...0A_49_10751_14688_-1__14053_14053_10001_14053

Load's to choose from. Take a look. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you for the link hun, I'll have a browse :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun i know kid's can cost a load of money lol. I spent £100.00 (from mothercare>) on honey's crib which rock's with mattress, I still got it under my bed in the box, then when she was 5/6 month's another £120.00 (from mother care>) on her cot & mattress then when she started climbing out another £137.00 on her cotbed which was bigger so she used it for a while as a cot bed & mattress (From kiddicare.com) then just before christmas she went into a bed. all in all iv spent £357.00 on bed's and mattresse's and still got more to come lol. That's without the rest of stuff she needed lol. But if i wouldnt have just went to kiddicare.com in the first place and bought her the cotbed and a mose's basket i would have save's so much. So i dont mind handing out bargain site's. x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your welcome hun i know kid's can cost a load of money lol. I spent £100.00 (from mothercare>) on honey's crib which rock's with mattress, I still got it under my bed in the box, then when she was 5/6 month's another £120.00 (from mother care>) on her cot & mattress then when she started climbing out another £137.00 on her cotbed which was bigger so she used it for a while as a cot bed & mattress (From kiddicare.com) then just before christmas she went into a bed. all in all iv spent £357.00 on bed's and mattresse's and still got more to come lol. That's without the rest of stuff she needed lol. But if i wouldnt have just went to kiddicare.com in the first place and bought her the cotbed and a mose's basket i would have save's so much. So i dont mind handing out bargain site's. x

Aww bless, children are expensive but definetly worth it! :D Our motto is "If we have the money, they can have it" We want our Children to live the life that I never got to live, they will be spoilt rotten. We want nothing but the best for them. I guess you have to shop around before jumping the gun and just buying something, especially to find all the bargains :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's for letting me know sarah and yay for line on OPK, I can see it dont worry about the quilty of pic, it's defo there. Good luck for this cycle hun, FX'd it's your month. x x x

FXed for all of us sweetiepie!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Good evening ladies, sorry I haven't been on much today, had a busy day :)
> 
> Laura - Aww bless hun, yeah it takes it out of you when you have a long weekend then go back to work, takes a while to get back in the routine lol. That's great news about the house hun, good luck :D
> 
> Sarah - I did happen to notice yesterday that we had been moved, I thought I posted it but I must just have been thinking I had :haha: Good luck with your new Crochet project chick, can't wait to see it! :D Yay for your two lines on your OPK chick :happydance:
> 
> Jess & KT - I posted your parcels this afternoon, 1st class so you should recieve them in the next day or two :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all our ladies that are Ov'ing soon, sending you lot's of sticky baby :dust:
> 
> Thank you all for caring about me, I am absolutely fine :D Just had a busy day, been shopping and went to MIL's :) xxx
> 
> Teenah - Good luck for testing hun and hope you have a lovely time in New York :thumbup:

Good to see all is well chick. We are defo worriers around here!

Oh...and in repsonse to the question that as asked about pinky...shes ok :) She was over with her mom earlier and out with her pops for tea :) x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt that's my motto to hun. honey is spoilt rotten lol. x x x

Sarah iv got them crossed to hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Hello hun, Glad your fine, we was all worried about you and pinky. I hope she is ok.
> Thank's for posting the parcel's hun. Im very greatful. :D x
> Defo a long day hun. Iv been stuck in door's but still a long day running around after hun. im tired now. x
> 
> How did your day go hun hope you've had fun. x
> 
> Hiya hun, aww I read your comments, thank you all for being so caring. I was just busy, didn't have time to get online this morning :(
> 
> I hope Pinky is ok too, hopefully she is sorting things out with OH.
> 
> You're welcome hun, you should have them tomorrow or Friday at the latest.
> 
> Aww bless hun, it's awful being stuck indoors all day isn't it? It was really cold today though, better off inside :haha:
> 
> My day went ok thank you, tiring, but we managed. We went to MIL's, then went shopping, then went back to MIL's, then had a walk back near town, then back to MIL's, then got a taxi home because I was too tired to get the bus :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

I think shes been corcheting up a storm...and then shes been out for tea with her pops :) Im sure shell br around at some point! x

Ewwww shopping...i hate it!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's for letting us no hun im glad she's safe and ok. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hunni :hugs: Yeah we definetly are all worriers hehe. I guess it just goes to show how close we all are to one another? :D Aww, really glad to hear Pinky is ok, hope she has had a good day :hugs: xxx

Jess - Aww bless hun :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your good Natt :) Thanks :) FXed!
> 
> Very early night tonight I think, mind you we've only just ate dinner and say down!
> 
> Been looking at the mothercare book while cooking dinner, think we're gonna make a list of things we know we want, the make and model then we can do some bargain hunting ;) hehe will wait till after the scan tho! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: You're welcome, will keep everything crossed for you chick.
> 
> I think we'll all be in bed early tonight by the sounds of things :haha:
> 
> They do some lovely things in Mothercare, me and OH had a look there the other day, found a lovely wooden cot, starts off round for Newborn, then you can adjust it for a toddler and it suits for up to 10 years! We want it so much! :D Sounds good to me hun, there are some right bargains out there these days :thumbup:
> 
> When we were shopping today, we were looking at baby clothes :blush: They are just soooo cute! OH's mums friend came with us and she can't wait to start buying for baby, bless her :blush: xxClick to expand...

Can you imagine having a 10yr old in a cot?! Talk about squish!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww bless her :D I hope so, and I hate shopping aswell hun, try to order as much as I can online :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your good Natt :) Thanks :) FXed!
> 
> Very early night tonight I think, mind you we've only just ate dinner and say down!
> 
> Been looking at the mothercare book while cooking dinner, think we're gonna make a list of things we know we want, the make and model then we can do some bargain hunting ;) hehe will wait till after the scan tho! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: You're welcome, will keep everything crossed for you chick.
> 
> I think we'll all be in bed early tonight by the sounds of things :haha:
> 
> They do some lovely things in Mothercare, me and OH had a look there the other day, found a lovely wooden cot, starts off round for Newborn, then you can adjust it for a toddler and it suits for up to 10 years! We want it so much! :D Sounds good to me hun, there are some right bargains out there these days :thumbup:
> 
> When we were shopping today, we were looking at baby clothes :blush: They are just soooo cute! OH's mums friend came with us and she can't wait to start buying for baby, bless her :blush: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Can you imagine having a 10yr old in a cot?! Talk about squish!Click to expand...

Very true hun :shock: I think you can adjust the length of the cot though, but still...10 years old?!? :wacko: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I do all my shopping online lol..didnt leave the house for one xmas present this year :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> I do all my shopping online lol..didnt leave the house for one xmas present this year :haha:

Nothing wrong with that chick, saves being bumped into every minute in all the crowds! :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol sarah the poor child would be stuck. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Im off to bed girlie's and will speak to you's tomorrow. night night and sweet dream's to all. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to hear charlotte is good  

Well ladies I was going to bed an hour ago, went for a wee then to feed Frankie, my lil created gecko, to find her sprawled under her hide, not far from skin and bone and white as she's due to shed! Not happy :( my poor lil girl :( so I've spent the last hour getting to eat off my hand and a spoon and drinking, I've now put her in a smaller plastic fish tank so I can monitor her better, and on white kitchen roll so I can monitor poop (which she probably won't do for a day or 2) so consequently my jammies are covered in repashy (her food) and soaking from her drinking from my hand! She's now sat half in a water bowl with a slightly rounder belly than before! Because they're nocturnal it's not often I actually see her, I hear her but don't see her lol and because she's so tiny it's hard to tell if she's ate or not! Lil lady is gonna get some major tlc for a while!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Night jess sweet dreams xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Really sorry to hear about Frankie. I'm sure with lot's of TLC from you, she'll be back up and running in no time! I feel really sorry for animals when they are like that as I am a huge animal lover! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Natt, she made it through the night so fingers crossed shell be ok. You feel so helpless :( gonna ask my mum to keep checking and misting her today cause I think she's in pretty much all day, I hate not having school holidays off! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Awww hun, sorry to hea about frankie. x

I woke up and had really runny nose & dont feel to good, so i decided to look at my white in my eye's as doctor asked and it's defo got a ting of yellow so i think doc might be right on this one. I dont even no what garnett/barrett (cant remember what one it is) syndrome is so i dunno what im in for. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well I dont think it is garnett syndrome because i cant find nothink on it bund this for barrett syndrome.

*Barrett's syndrome is a condition in which the esophagus, the muscular tube that carries food and saliva from the mouth to the stomach, forms new types of cells on its surface that are similar to those normally found in the intestine.*

*The exact cause or causes of Barrett's syndrome are unknown. However, there are factors that may increase the likelihood of developing Barrett's syndrome. Common risk factors for this condition include GERD (gastroesophageal reflux disorder), obesity, age, and gender.*

*While Barrett's syndrome may cause no symptoms itself, some people with this condition develop a rare, but often deadly, type of esophageal cancer called esophageal adenocarcinoma.*

*Although there is no cure for Barrett's syndrome, there are several treatment options available, such as GERD medication or surgery.*



So Is this telling me if i got pregnant my baby would starve to death???


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun. Yeah you do, shame there's nothing much you can do for them to make them feel better :hugs: Hope your mum can keep an eye on little Frankie for you chick xxx

Jess - Hope you feel better soon hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's natt. x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's natt. x

You're welcome hunni xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

How are you today hun. x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> How are you today hun. x

I'm not too bad thank you, still feel drained and don't have much energy but, it's all part of the fun, right? :D 

How are you hun? x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep hun, That's a wonderful pregnancy for ya. :D x

Im not to bad a bit worried about my result's to my next lot of blood's that need to be redone next week. As i could have that syndrome. But i'll be ok I guess. I just need doc to explain to me what doe's it have to do with fertility! As i dont have a clue. x

Thank's for asking. 

Got any plan's for today. x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Yep hun, That's a wonderful pregnancy for ya. :D x
> 
> Im not to bad a bit worried about my result's to my next lot of blood's that need to be redone next week. As i could have that syndrome. But i'll be ok I guess. I just need doc to explain to me what doe's it have to do with fertility! As i dont have a clue. x
> 
> Thank's for asking.
> 
> Got any plan's for today. x

Hehe, I guess if I wasn't so tired, then I would be worried. :) 

Aww hun, I'm sure everything will work out ok for you? You need to ask your GP any questions and make sure you get all the answers you need before leaving, as one of the other ladies pointed out. 

You're welcome hun :hugs:

We are going to MIL's again today for a flying visit then probably have a walk around town, do some window shopping :haha: 

What about you hun? x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

True hun,

It was lovly pinky who pointed it out. I know that and i will defo make note's and find out everythink i need to no im just shitting a brick. I dont want to here bad news. x

Have fun a your MIL's and window shopping I used to love doing that when i was younger me and my mate used to go and try on load's of clothe's and take pic's lol. Then we would go back a week or so later and buy them. It was like try a week before you buy lol. x

Nope no paln's for me. Im stuck in for 7-10day's as iv got my daughter's new aquadoodle coming. I dont no why they dont just give you a date not 7-10day's. x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> True hun,
> 
> It was lovly pinky who pointed it out. I know that and i will defo make note's and find out everythink i need to no im just shitting a brick. I dont want to here bad news. x
> 
> Have fun a your MIL's and window shopping I used to love doing that when i was younger me and my mate used to go and try on load's of clothe's and take pic's lol. Then we would go back a week or so later and buy them. It was like try a week before you buy lol. x
> 
> Nope no paln's for me. Im stuck in for 7-10day's as iv got my daughter's new aquadoodle coming. I dont no why they dont just give you a date not 7-10day's. x

I knew one of the lovely ladies on this thread had pointed it out. Try to think positive hun, it's easier said than done I know :hugs:

Thank you hun. Nothing wrong with that, better than rushing into buying them and not really liking the clothes :haha: 

Aww bless, it's horrible when they do that, you have to wait in all day for them to turn up and when they don't, it's a whole day wasted! :growlmad: x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I do all my shopping online lol..didnt leave the house for one xmas present this year :haha:
> 
> Nothing wrong with that chick, saves being bumped into every minute in all the crowds! :) xxxClick to expand...

True that lol...I do as much online as i can tbh...I think thats whats led to my ebay obsession of late!

Mind you...its waning a bit. Ordered a top and now its arrived and its covered in coffee stains!! Demanding a refunding...!

How are you ladies all today? :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> lol sarah the poor child would be stuck. x

Hope it comes with a tub of vasolene lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Glad to hear charlotte is good
> 
> Well ladies I was going to bed an hour ago, went for a wee then to feed Frankie, my lil created gecko, to find her sprawled under her hide, not far from skin and bone and white as she's due to shed! Not happy :( my poor lil girl :( so I've spent the last hour getting to eat off my hand and a spoon and drinking, I've now put her in a smaller plastic fish tank so I can monitor her better, and on white kitchen roll so I can monitor poop (which she probably won't do for a day or 2) so consequently my jammies are covered in repashy (her food) and soaking from her drinking from my hand! She's now sat half in a water bowl with a slightly rounder belly than before! Because they're nocturnal it's not often I actually see her, I hear her but don't see her lol and because she's so tiny it's hard to tell if she's ate or not! Lil lady is gonna get some major tlc for a while!!!

Awww poor little girly doesnt sound like shes feeling so well. What is it thats going on with her? x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Well I dont think it is garnett syndrome because i cant find nothink on it bund this for barrett syndrome.
> 
> *Barrett's syndrome is a condition in which the esophagus, the muscular tube that carries food and saliva from the mouth to the stomach, forms new types of cells on its surface that are similar to those normally found in the intestine.*
> 
> *The exact cause or causes of Barrett's syndrome are unknown. However, there are factors that may increase the likelihood of developing Barrett's syndrome. Common risk factors for this condition include GERD (gastroesophageal reflux disorder), obesity, age, and gender.*
> 
> *While Barrett's syndrome may cause no symptoms itself, some people with this condition develop a rare, but often deadly, type of esophageal cancer called esophageal adenocarcinoma.*
> 
> *Although there is no cure for Barrett's syndrome, there are several treatment options available, such as GERD medication or surgery.*
> 
> 
> 
> So Is this telling me if i got pregnant my baby would starve to death???

Hehe no chick...dont worry!! It sounds to me that your body is just producing more cells in the slightly wrong place. Youre stil taking food into the right place, its just that youre developing intestinal cells in your throat cells.

It doesnt sound like what you might have will have any repocussions on baby!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I do all my shopping online lol..didnt leave the house for one xmas present this year :haha:
> 
> Nothing wrong with that chick, saves being bumped into every minute in all the crowds! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> True that lol...I do as much online as i can tbh...I think thats whats led to my ebay obsession of late!
> 
> Mind you...its waning a bit. Ordered a top and now its arrived and its covered in coffee stains!! Demanding a refunding...!
> 
> How are you ladies all today? :hugs:Click to expand...

E-Bay is so easy to get addicted to, it's just a case of entering your PayPal details or whatever you use and voila, you have bought something, I make sure I don't go on E-Bay everyday otherwise I could quite easily become addicted :haha: 

Omg, I hope you get a refund hun! I guess they didn't put that it was covered in coffee stains in the description? :growlmad: 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, how are you? :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Yep hun, That's a wonderful pregnancy for ya. :D x
> 
> Im not to bad a bit worried about my result's to my next lot of blood's that need to be redone next week. As i could have that syndrome. But i'll be ok I guess. I just need doc to explain to me what doe's it have to do with fertility! As i dont have a clue. x
> 
> Thank's for asking.
> 
> Got any plan's for today. x

I hope you feel better soon too!

Doesnt sound like it would have anything to do with fertility as it sounds like its a cell and tissue issue thats located to only the gastro areas. Sure its all fine for ttc chick


----------



## sarahuk

Im soooo happy today! WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

So today was my doctors appointment to follow up from my results. My results were 12.8 which showed no ovulation. She said it could just be the one month that i missed ov from stress but either way, she said we did the right thing. So...course of action has been set in motion! Im having the cd21 bloodwork done again, also cd2 bloodwork. Matt has been referrred for a semen analysis anddddddd....shes referring me to a fertility specialist! *happydance*. Yes im a big girl and she said it wouldnt be helping, but she said the important points here are that ive been trying to get pregnant for longer than the cut-off for intervention, that i have thyroid issues and an ectopic pregnancy which makes me an ideal candidate. She said we are covering the bding and fertile window fine. She also said that the treatment id had for the ectopic could have made things more difficult and that there is a possibility of scarring from it etc. So...im a happy girl. Things are finally moving forward and I feel like a massive weight has been lifted!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I do all my shopping online lol..didnt leave the house for one xmas present this year :haha:
> 
> Nothing wrong with that chick, saves being bumped into every minute in all the crowds! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> True that lol...I do as much online as i can tbh...I think thats whats led to my ebay obsession of late!
> 
> Mind you...its waning a bit. Ordered a top and now its arrived and its covered in coffee stains!! Demanding a refunding...!
> 
> How are you ladies all today? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> E-Bay is so easy to get addicted to, it's just a case of entering your PayPal details or whatever you use and voila, you have bought something, I make sure I don't go on E-Bay everyday otherwise I could quite easily become addicted :haha:
> 
> Omg, I hope you get a refund hun! I guess they didn't put that it was covered in coffee stains in the description? :growlmad:
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you hun, how are you? :hugs:Click to expand...

She was honest that shed worn it two times but said as it had only been used twice it was in excellent as new condition.

Im sorry but you cant claim its excellent and as new when its got large coffee marks on it! If shed mentioned it i wouldnt have a leg to stand on but as she didnt im hoping i can get it refunded!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Im soooo happy today! WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> So today was my doctors appointment to follow up from my results. My results were 12.8 which showed no ovulation. She said it could just be the one month that i missed ov from stress but either way, she said we did the right thing. So...course of action has been set in motion! Im having the cd21 bloodwork done again, also cd2 bloodwork. Matt has been referrred for a semen analysis anddddddd....shes referring me to a fertility specialist! *happydance*. Yes im a big girl and she said it wouldnt be helping, but she said the important points here are that ive been trying to get pregnant for longer than the cut-off for intervention, that i have thyroid issues and an ectopic pregnancy which makes me an ideal candidate. She said we are covering the bding and fertile window fine. She also said that the treatment id had for the ectopic could have made things more difficult and that there is a possibility of scarring from it etc. So...im a happy girl. Things are finally moving forward and I feel like a massive weight has been lifted!!

That's amazing news hun! Really glad the Doctors were able to help and give you advice and point you in the right direction. I'm really happy for you chick, I'm sat here with a big, gleaming smile on my face! :hugs: You and Matt will have your Rainbow Baby in no time :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I do all my shopping online lol..didnt leave the house for one xmas present this year :haha:
> 
> Nothing wrong with that chick, saves being bumped into every minute in all the crowds! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> True that lol...I do as much online as i can tbh...I think thats whats led to my ebay obsession of late!
> 
> Mind you...its waning a bit. Ordered a top and now its arrived and its covered in coffee stains!! Demanding a refunding...!
> 
> How are you ladies all today? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> E-Bay is so easy to get addicted to, it's just a case of entering your PayPal details or whatever you use and voila, you have bought something, I make sure I don't go on E-Bay everyday otherwise I could quite easily become addicted :haha:
> 
> Omg, I hope you get a refund hun! I guess they didn't put that it was covered in coffee stains in the description? :growlmad:
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you hun, how are you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She was honest that shed worn it two times but said as it had only been used twice it was in excellent as new condition.
> 
> Im sorry but you cant claim its excellent and as new when its got large coffee marks on it! If shed mentioned it i wouldnt have a leg to stand on but as she didnt im hoping i can get it refunded!Click to expand...

Excellent as new condition with coffee stains on it? Pfft..think she needed to go to Specsavers :rofl: 

If she won't give you a refund, just leave her bad Feedback, call her a lier and make her out to be a bad seller etc :haha: xxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, sarah.I'm sooooo pleased with the doctors decision thats excellent! how long av u been ttc to concieve now then hun?

Did another opk, pale line! :( never mind temps are dipping so my pos must be on here way. Wot do think ladies? I'm right in saying that aren't I.


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Hiya hun :hi: I think you will Ov soon, as you said, your temps are slowly dropping, just need them to rise now :D


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT - Hiya hun :hi: I think you will Ov soon, as you said, your temps are slowly dropping, just need them to rise now :D

Hi hun, thanks natt, I do hope so, this cycle day is the day I ovulated last cycle so im hoping its jus a lil late. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sarah i feel more positive now. awww hun that's great news, Im glad your doctor has got the ball rolling hun. FX'd all goe's well for you and matt. x x x 

lol sarah they would need a extra large vasaline with it to get the kid out. x

KT im sure ov will come soon, my temp did the same this cycle slowly dropped then as it was slowly rising i got ov. :D x FX'd ov come's soon for ya hun. x

thank's natt. good point lol window shop the try before you buy. x


----------



## kt1988

Thanks jess! I hope your right :) ill keep u all updated!! :)


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Natt Frankie is brill now, full of beans and feeding again :) soooo happy :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome and i hope im right to hun, do keep us posted. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Glad frankie's better hun, is she prego. x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah that's brilliant news :) FXed now the stress has been relieved you'll catch that eggy before you know it! My docs told me that about 60% of people who go see a doc are preggers the next time they see them! FXed your one of them! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

No she lives on her own, she still produces eggs tho and lays them xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh soz hun, How sad. x


----------



## Laura2806

Don't apologise :) I know bless her, I was gutted when I foud them! My bearded dragon lays too, 18 eggs is a lot!! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, It must be horrible to have to take them away. I wouldnt mind popping out 18 egg's more chance of a BFP then lol. x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha not when the nearest to leya was a chameleon :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt just wanna say thank's again hun for sending me the HPT's & OPK's, Got them today. :D x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Im soooo happy today! WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> So today was my doctors appointment to follow up from my results. My results were 12.8 which showed no ovulation. She said it could just be the one month that i missed ov from stress but either way, she said we did the right thing. So...course of action has been set in motion! Im having the cd21 bloodwork done again, also cd2 bloodwork. Matt has been referrred for a semen analysis anddddddd....shes referring me to a fertility specialist! *happydance*. Yes im a big girl and she said it wouldnt be helping, but she said the important points here are that ive been trying to get pregnant for longer than the cut-off for intervention, that i have thyroid issues and an ectopic pregnancy which makes me an ideal candidate. She said we are covering the bding and fertile window fine. She also said that the treatment id had for the ectopic could have made things more difficult and that there is a possibility of scarring from it etc. So...im a happy girl. Things are finally moving forward and I feel like a massive weight has been lifted!!
> 
> That's amazing news hun! Really glad the Doctors were able to help and give you advice and point you in the right direction. I'm really happy for you chick, I'm sat here with a big, gleaming smile on my face! :hugs: You and Matt will have your Rainbow Baby in no time :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks chick! Yus Rainbow feels more achieveable now. Its amazing how different I feel about things today...definitely more focused and with more pma :)


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I do all my shopping online lol..didnt leave the house for one xmas present this year :haha:
> 
> Nothing wrong with that chick, saves being bumped into every minute in all the crowds! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> True that lol...I do as much online as i can tbh...I think thats whats led to my ebay obsession of late!
> 
> Mind you...its waning a bit. Ordered a top and now its arrived and its covered in coffee stains!! Demanding a refunding...!
> 
> How are you ladies all today? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> E-Bay is so easy to get addicted to, it's just a case of entering your PayPal details or whatever you use and voila, you have bought something, I make sure I don't go on E-Bay everyday otherwise I could quite easily become addicted :haha:
> 
> Omg, I hope you get a refund hun! I guess they didn't put that it was covered in coffee stains in the description? :growlmad:
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you hun, how are you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She was honest that shed worn it two times but said as it had only been used twice it was in excellent as new condition.
> 
> Im sorry but you cant claim its excellent and as new when its got large coffee marks on it! If shed mentioned it i wouldnt have a leg to stand on but as she didnt im hoping i can get it refunded!Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent as new condition with coffee stains on it? Pfft..think she needed to go to Specsavers :rofl:
> 
> If she won't give you a refund, just leave her bad Feedback, call her a lier and make her out to be a bad seller etc :haha: xxxClick to expand...

Defo going to do that! Infact, asked someone else to look at it and tell me if im overreacting and she said she didnt even think shed washed it...lol!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls, sarah.I'm sooooo pleased with the doctors decision thats excellent! how long av u been ttc to concieve now then hun?
> 
> Did another opk, pale line! :( never mind temps are dipping so my pos must be on here way. Wot do think ladies? I'm right in saying that aren't I.

Its probably right around the corner honey..just keep on doing it and see how the temps react :)

We started in december 2009 but we were in a difficult situaiton as matt was base din sweden at the time so there was a lot of backwards and forwards so i didnt include the cycles...but full on proper ttc has been for 23 cycles now :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah that's brilliant news :) FXed now the stress has been relieved you'll catch that eggy before you know it! My docs told me that about 60% of people who go see a doc are preggers the next time they see them! FXed your one of them! Xxx

Sure hope so chickadee! Seems everyone that gets referrals does get it natural so...heres hoping!!

Glad to hear Frankie is a bit more better now! yay!


----------



## sarahuk

Well...definitely think my opk will eventually turn pos! Nicely showing line again today...never had lines this good, im so excited!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120412_160906.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun im glad to see them opk's getting darker. FX'd for OV. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Hi sarah, that opk is looking good, I dun think ull b long there! :happydance: yay!
Thanks for ur reassurance about my opk hun I do hope my turns darker tommorow, I'm sure I've nothing to query about its just a lil later than usual?! Lets hope my temps start to rise in the morning!

Natt just received my epo, thank u again hun! Ur a star! :flower:

This is todays Opk so were nearly there! I have ewcm today too :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Goes to show what relaxing can do ladies :happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep hun i agree. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

KT - You're welcome hun. I will help anyone in any way possible to achieve their BFP :hugs: Hopefully it's just a couple of days late hun. Your OPK is looking great! :yipee: for EWCM! :thumbup: xx

Jess - You're welcome hun :D Glad you recieved them safe and sound :happydance: xx

Laura - Aww yay! Really glad to hear Frankie is fine hun! :D:happydance: xx

Sarah - You're more than welcome hun, I have every faith that your rainbow baby is just around the corner :D PMA is the way forward chickadee :hugs: Lol eww that's gross! You would have thought she would have made the effort to wash it! :sick: Yay for your two lines on your OPK hun :happydance: So happy for you right now! :hugs: xx

Pinky - Hope you are ok hunni bun? :flower: xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi sarah, that opk is looking good, I dun think ull b long there! :happydance: yay!
> Thanks for ur reassurance about my opk hun I do hope my turns darker tommorow, I'm sure I've nothing to query about its just a lil later than usual?! Lets hope my temps start to rise in the morning!
> 
> Natt just received my epo, thank u again hun! Ur a star! :flower:
> 
> This is todays Opk so were nearly there! I have ewcm today too :happydance:
> View attachment 375373

Yup that looks like a building opk to me! Keep doing em chick! I bet it will turn positive in no time!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Goes to show what relaxing can do ladies :happydance:

Agree...it does so much for the body as well as the mind. I think its an incrediblt hard thing to do when ttc...specially when uve been tracking and then stop entirely. But i think it yields better results!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol natt im not sure i would say safe (not your fault) but defo sound, my donut post man didnt knock he posted them but were it's been raining the parcel got a little wet and he rammed it in my post box and the parcel opened and they went every were when i opened the post box. but they was all ok & im very greatful. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky is a bit low at the moment girlies...shes been having lots of stress with the OH lately and I think shes feeling very delicate at the moment with it all.

Im sure everything will be fine though and she will be popping in to see everyone when shes feeling a bit better.

In the meantime...love you loads charlotte and sure all the girls are right behind me in sending you our love atm and to let you know that we are all here for you <3 :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah is so right char were here for ya hun and we send you all our love and hugs. x x x

KT defo a improvement hun. Keep BD'ing & FX'd You get your BFP. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Right im off for a nice relaxing but not to hot bath. Then gotta blow dry and straighten my hair so i'll speak to my lovly ladie's in a bit :D x x x


----------



## Pinky32

girls
i just popped on quickly as i wanted to check on katie's OPK's

As sarah said, im low at the moment and i ndont want to bring the room down with my negativity so its better if i just stay quiet for a day or two but im still stalking to see how you all are

Sarah - Test again this time tomoz, Im going to say a + tomoz or sat at latest

Katie - Same with you, test again tomoz, id say around 7pm-8pm and it will be a lot darker - your going to be either late tomoz or sat too - dont worry, each cycle ov can be delayed or brought forward by a day or two so nothing to worry about - lovely temp dips

Natt and Laura - hope your both doing ok with your preggyness

Jess - you make me laugh - will my baby starve lol

big :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Oops! I don't understand why they don't knock! At least you got them though, I'll apologise on your postman's behalf :blush::haha: Enjoy your bath hun :D xx

Sarah - Thank you for keeping us updated on Pinky chick, it's much appreciated :hugs: We all love Pinky and hope she's feeling better very soon xx

Pinky - Thank you hun, I have been keeping you in my thoughts hun and really hope things work out ok. You don't have to stay away from the thread if you don't want to, we are all in this together and we are all here for you. If you feel more comfortable keeping a distance then that's ok, whatever you need to do chick. Sending you lot's of love and big :hugs: We all love you <3 xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> girls
> i just popped on quickly as i wanted to check on katie's OPK's
> 
> As sarah said, im low at the moment and i ndont want to bring the room down with my negativity so its better if i just stay quiet for a day or two but im still stalking to see how you all are
> 
> Sarah - Test again this time tomoz, Im going to say a + tomoz or sat at latest
> 
> Katie - Same with you, test again tomoz, id say around 7pm-8pm and it will be a lot darker - your going to be either late tomoz or sat too - dont worry, each cycle ov can be delayed or brought forward by a day or two so nothing to worry about - lovely temp dips
> 
> Natt and Laura - hope your both doing ok with your preggyness
> 
> Jess - you make me laugh - will my baby starve lol
> 
> big :hugs: to you all xx

Massive hugs to you hunny. I know its been an awful cycle for you this time around but things are definitely going to improve.

youre a very strong lady and always there for us when we need the kick in the ass or advice or keeping our focus. So I hope you know that we return all that support to you and that we are here for you when you feel like youre ready to come back to bnb

xx


----------



## kt1988

Oh thanks ladies I must admit I was very relieved to c that darker line tday :)

Pinky its lovely to hear from u huni, I was hopin u would pop in, sorry to hear ur down at the mo I do hope u feel stronger again soon.... I miss u on here!:( thanks for the advice about my opk im sure im just worrying too much.

Thats why I love coming on bnb as you all help to calm me down. I must say that when pinky says I'm going to ov late fri or sat I will take her word for it hehe! Pinky you are the opk queen!


----------



## Excalibur

KT - I'll second you on that one, Pinky is the OPK Queen :D She helped me out with my OPK's too and even though I was stressing/worrying that I wasn't going to Ov..Pinky always reassured me :)

Big :hugs: to Pinky xxx


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, sarah.I'm sooooo pleased with the doctors decision thats excellent! how long av u been ttc to concieve now then hun?
> 
> Did another opk, pale line! :( never mind temps are dipping so my pos must be on here way. Wot do think ladies? I'm right in saying that aren't I.
> 
> Its probably right around the corner honey..just keep on doing it and see how the temps react :)
> 
> We started in december 2009 but we were in a difficult situaiton as matt was base din sweden at the time so there was a lot of backwards and forwards so i didnt include the cycles...but full on proper ttc has been for 23 cycles now :)Click to expand...

Oh hun, u r def entitled all this support their giving u. the sooner you get going with that the better bcoz it will be a,new release of confidence! It also looks as though we will b ovulating around the same time so we can turn to eachother at low points in the tww!


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT - I'll second you on that one, Pinky is the OPK Queen :D She helped me out with my OPK's too and even though I was stressing/worrying that I wasn't going to Ov..Pinky always reassured me :)
> 
> Big :hugs: to Pinky xxx

Yeh def big :hugs: hope she comes back soon xx


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT - I'll second you on that one, Pinky is the OPK Queen :D She helped me out with my OPK's too and even though I was stressing/worrying that I wasn't going to Ov..Pinky always reassured me :)
> 
> Big :hugs: to Pinky xxx
> 
> Yeh def big :hugs: hope she comes back soon xxClick to expand...

I'm sure she will do when she feels better hun, as Sarah said. We'll all miss Pinky but she needs time :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

It's def hard to relax Sarah but well worth it :) 

Pinky thank you hunni, we're all thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

KT im excited to be ur ov buddy!! And yes...we shall keep the sanity through the next couple of weeks together im sure!! xx


----------



## kt1988

Bring on those little eggies! :o)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

pinky im glad i made you laugh :D Hope you feel better soon hun and you dont have to stay away from here for a day or two because we dont mind if your feeling low, remember were all in this together x x x

I agree with you ladie's pinky is defo the opk queen & if i dont get my BFP this month the i'll be getting the opk queen's help and advice :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Hey ladies, can you get an upset tummy rather than morning sickness? I feel icky and have an upset tummy :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Im sure you can hun, Some day's when i was pregnant i wasnt sick but felt sick with a tummy ache. x x x

Ow and you dont have to say sorry for my donut postman i felt like chancing him down the road and telling him what for lol. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Im sure you can hun, Some day's when i was pregnant i wasnt sick but felt sick with a tummy ache. x x x
> 
> Ow and you dont have to say sorry for my donut postman i felt like chancing him down the road and telling him what for lol. x x x

Thank you hun, it might be something I have eaten or something like that. Not 100% sure. Hope it goes away soon though :( 

That would have been so funny :haha: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome. x it might just be morning sickness kicking in hun. x Yep would have been joke's just couldnt see him anywere lol. x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your welcome. x it might just be morning sickness kicking in hun. x Yep would have been joke's just couldnt see him anywere lol. x

Quite possibly hun. Thank you for your advice :hugs: 

Maybe he ran off because he knew what he had done? :haha: x


----------



## Laura2806

Natt since before I got my BFP I've had a bad tummy every now and then, something i didn't have problems with before hand. For me it's def jellybean related. Hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

your welcome hun anytime. x

lol i wouldnt be surprizes. x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Natt since before I got my BFP I've had a bad tummy every now and then, something i didn't have problems with before hand. For me it's def jellybean related. Hope your feeling better soon xx

Really? Do you think it's pregnancy related? I'm glad I'm not the only one with an upset tummy, although I don't wish it upon anyone as it's horrible! :( Thank you hun, hope it doesn't give you too much bother aswell chick xx


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> Oh thanks ladies I must admit I was very relieved to c that darker line tday :)
> 
> Pinky its lovely to hear from u huni, I was hopin u would pop in, sorry to hear ur down at the mo I do hope u feel stronger again soon.... I miss u on here!:( thanks for the advice about my opk im sure im just worrying too much.
> 
> Thats why I love coming on bnb as you all help to calm me down. I must say that when pinky says I'm going to ov late fri or sat I will take her word for it hehe! Pinky you are the opk queen!

you have my email address if you ever need me and im not on here, its not a problem

Natt paniced about her opk, but if you keep calm and chill it will happen, each month can be a different day due to stress etc



Excalibur said:


> KT - I'll second you on that one, Pinky is the OPK Queen :D She helped me out with my OPK's too and even though I was stressing/worrying that I wasn't going to Ov..Pinky always reassured me :)
> 
> Big :hugs: to Pinky xxx

:hugs: back at ya



Laura2806 said:


> It's def hard to relax Sarah but well worth it :)
> 
> Pinky thank you hunni, we're all thinking of you :hugs: xxx

:hugs: glad your little "dragon thing" is feeling better - had she shed her skin yet?



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> pinky im glad i made you laugh :D Hope you feel better soon hun and you dont have to stay away from here for a day or two because we dont mind if your feeling low, remember were all in this together x x x
> 
> I agree with you ladie's pinky is defo the opk queen & if i dont get my BFP this month the i'll be getting the opk queen's help and advice :D x

im always here to help anyone with anything i can :hugs:


UPDATE: I had a few text earlier from OH and he told me how busy hes been at work lately - then he called me on his way home which was lovely as it feels like a lifetime ago that i last spoke to him

Work is busy busy busy and cos its a new job, he cant keep texting during the day cos the bosses dont like it, hes working an average of 12 hour days at moment and then going him to a teething baby so hes tiredn in everyway possible

But he told me not to worry, he said he knows how i panic and worry about things and he wanted to put my mind at rest and that he will try to text me tomorrow during the day if he can but will def call me tomoz night again

I know im my own worst enemy as my mind goes into full drive- which is why im concentrating on crocheting to stop my mind thinking so much

Of course, i cant help my now worry about next ov if hes so busy at work - but i have to put that out my mind until nearer the time


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Really glad to hear you have heard from OH hun. At least he's explained to you that he's really busy at work and that's why he has hardly been in touch with you. 

Wow, 12 hour shifts? I know how tiring they are! I used to do 12 hour shifts, was up at 5am, started work at 7am, finished at 7pm, got home about 8pm, had something to eat, shower and back to bed, everyday, didn't have anytime for myself whatsoever! 

I can't wait to see some more of your lovely Crochet work hun. I'm glad you have a hobby to take your mind off things though, it really does help hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x

Im glad you spoke to OH and hope your feeling better. x


----------



## Pinky32

oh girls you have no idea how low and sad ive been - i know that my biggest weakness is my mind as it goes into overdrive and thinks of all sorts of things and its great that hes put my mind at rest

i think i showed you the little white dress that i did, well i did a red n white version and now half way thru another project which i;ll post when its done

my sister asked me to crochet her a blanket and yesterday decided on it being white so today i went out and got loads of white wool and today she says she wants pale cream so ive told her to fuck off, white or nothing!

I can use the white in other projects so it wouldnt go to waste but i hate cream and hate people who change their minds
 



Attached Files:







red white dress front.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









red white dress back.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kt1988

Oh pinky thats such a relief knowing uv spoken to him, sounds like hes been awfully busy poor thing! I hope you feel content now uv spoken to him as there seems to have been a very good reason for him not to have contacted you. Try not to worry about next ovulation yet pink, its a lil while yet. Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

i know when its busy nat work its manic, i guess i had talking ymself into believing that he was lying when he said that before

your right, im not going to think about it yet, af is due mid next week and then i have 9-12 days after that to worry lol


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> oh girls you have no idea how low and sad ive been - i know that my biggest weakness is my mind as it goes into overdrive and thinks of all sorts of things and its great that hes put my mind at rest
> 
> i think i showed you the little white dress that i did, well i did a red n white version and now half way thru another project which i;ll post when its done
> 
> my sister asked me to crochet her a blanket and yesterday decided on it being white so today i went out and got loads of white wool and today she says she wants pale cream so ive told her to fuck off, white or nothing!
> 
> I can use the white in other projects so it wouldnt go to waste but i hate cream and hate people who change their minds

Awww how cute is that!? Pinky you are very talented!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I'm really glad that your OH has put your mind at ease. I can imagine how low you have been feeling hun, sending you lots of big :hugs: 

Omg that's lovely!! You have come a long way in such a short space of time! I remember when we both started Crocheting and now look at you! :D 

Without sounding nasty, I would have told your sister exactly the same! Especially if you had already bought the wool! :thumbup: 

Can't wait to see the project you are working on now hun :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you hun, you could easily do it too

hows your crocheting coming along?


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I'm really glad that your OH has put your mind at ease. I can imagine how low you have been feeling hun, sending you lots of big :hugs:
> 
> Omg that's lovely!! You have come a long way in such a short space of time! I remember when we both started Crocheting and now look at you! :D
> 
> Without sounding nasty, I would have told your sister exactly the same! Especially if you had already bought the wool! :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to see the project you are working on now hun :D xxx

i prefer the little white dress personally, maybe its the sleeves i liked which i idnt put on the red dress

once ive finished the project im working on now, i'll be working on boys stuf as i got some lovely blue baby wool and cant wait to crochet with it

i absolutely lurve crocheting, at the moment, im trying to follow a pattern rather than a video - its harder but if i can do it, it opens up so much more to crochet

what are you working on at the moment?

to be fair, i didnt tell my sister that i got the wool today, but it still annoyed me that i asked her twice yesterday which colour and she twice said white and then today posted on my fb page that she wants cream - she can have white or nothing!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> thank you hun, you could easily do it too
> 
> hows your crocheting coming along?

You're more than welcome hunni, I would love to be able to make things like this! 

I have hardly touched it to be honest, been so tired, I can't concentrate properly and I'm scared of messing it up :( xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I'm really glad that your OH has put your mind at ease. I can imagine how low you have been feeling hun, sending you lots of big :hugs:
> 
> Omg that's lovely!! You have come a long way in such a short space of time! I remember when we both started Crocheting and now look at you! :D
> 
> Without sounding nasty, I would have told your sister exactly the same! Especially if you had already bought the wool! :thumbup:
> 
> Can't wait to see the project you are working on now hun :D xxx
> 
> i prefer the little white dress personally, maybe its the sleeves i liked which i idnt put on the red dress
> 
> once ive finished the project im working on now, i'll be working on boys stuf as i got some lovely blue baby wool and cant wait to crochet with it
> 
> i absolutely lurve crocheting, at the moment, im trying to follow a pattern rather than a video - its harder but if i can do it, it opens up so much more to crochet
> 
> what are you working on at the moment?
> 
> to be fair, i didnt tell my sister that i got the wool today, but it still annoyed me that i asked her twice yesterday which colour and she twice said white and then today posted on my fb page that she wants cream - she can have white or nothing!!!Click to expand...

I think they are both amazing hun :D 

Aww bless hun, I'm like then when I get new wool, I can never wait to use it hehe :blush: The blue I have is baby blue I think, not too sure. 

Yeah it will definetly open up so more to you hun if you can follow written patterns rather than watching videos, which is what I do at the moment :blush: 

I have started a blanket hun but only done about 5 rows so far :blush: Going to try and make it two colours :D 

Even still though hun, she told you she wanted white so obviously that's what you are going to make for her. As you said, if she doesn't like it then she can have nothing :D xx


----------



## Pinky32

im used to watching a video, pausing, crocheting, playing, pausing, crocheting - its how i learnt so its easy for me to do that but yes patterns would be better

when i went to physio the other day, i took my crocheting with me and sat in the waiting room doing it then was doing it on the train home lol

i think im going to start doing adult things with crochet as its upsetting me looking at these tiny clothes and thinking i might never use them


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

pinky you dont stop do ya hun lol. im joking keep it up. Im sorry to say hun but i would have told my sister the same if she said that to me. x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> im used to watching a video, pausing, crocheting, playing, pausing, crocheting - its how i learnt so its easy for me to do that but yes patterns would be better
> 
> when i went to physio the other day, i took my crocheting with me and sat in the waiting room doing it then was doing it on the train home lol
> 
> i think im going to start doing adult things with crochet as its upsetting me looking at these tiny clothes and thinking i might never use them

That's exactly what I do at the moment hun, I did that with my headbands aswell :haha: I think I'm going to make it one of my goals aswell to try and learn to read written instructions :thumbup: 

Nothing wrong with that hun, you can be waiting in those waiting rooms for quite some time, nothing better to pass the time than doing some Crocheting hehe :D 

Aww hunni :hugs: I'm sure you will be able to use your projects in the near future chick :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

if you find a pattern for beginners just so that yiu get used to reading them, then progress to more complicated

the project im doing at the moment is all in one, no pieces to stitch together so its ok, the newborn cardigan was a pattern which was in 5 pieces

its just about giving yourself time to do it and concentrate - thats why i like the vids cos i just watch what they do and copy it - no concentrating lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

it's nice to have you back hun weve all missed ya. x :D


----------



## kt1988

Oh girls I'm definately going to get going with my crochet, I learnt how to do a line the other day but don't know what to do with it. I think ill use that video u sent me pink, I also think I meed to buy new wool as the stuff I ordered is parting all the time! Very frustrating!


----------



## Pinky32

awwww thank you jess xxx

katie - at the end of the row, chain one link and turn it around and go back down the line - keep doing that until you feel confident with that stitch

the first line is always the hardest but once your past that line it sooooo much easier


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> if you find a pattern for beginners just so that yiu get used to reading them, then progress to more complicated
> 
> the project im doing at the moment is all in one, no pieces to stitch together so its ok, the newborn cardigan was a pattern which was in 5 pieces
> 
> its just about giving yourself time to do it and concentrate - thats why i like the vids cos i just watch what they do and copy it - no concentrating lol

Good idea hun, thank you, to be honest, I never thought of that :dohh: 

I don't think I could do a project at the moment that was more than one piece, It involves sewing them all together doesn't it? :blush: 

My concentration span at the moment is a no go lol! That's why I like watching the videos hun, also because if I don't understand the stitch etc, I can watch how they do it and just copy :haha:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

your welcome pinky. x

everyone's getting in to knitting/crochet, I will be soon aswell girlie's, lol we wont be the TTC/prego thread well be the knitting thread. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

the one im doing at the moment i have the video and she is following a pattern, so shes reading the pattern out, explaining what it means then doing the row of stitches - within two rows i found that i was pausing it for longer and longer and just following the pattern


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> your welcome pinky. x
> 
> everyone's getting in to knitting/crochet, I will be soon aswell girlie's, lol we wont be the TTC/prego thread well be the knitting thread. x x x

:rofl: we;ll be chatting away about crocheting and then suddenly remember and mid sentance say oh yeah by the way, i ov;'d today, anyway so i double stiched for two rows............


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> the one im doing at the moment i have the video and she is following a pattern, so shes reading the pattern out, explaining what it means then doing the row of stitches - within two rows i found that i was pausing it for longer and longer and just following the pattern

Oh that's good, at least you are listening to her reading the pattern which will help you learn aswell :D That's great that you were not watching the video as much and you were going off the pattern, well done hun :D


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - :rofl: I can see that happening aswell! :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the one im doing at the moment i have the video and she is following a pattern, so shes reading the pattern out, explaining what it means then doing the row of stitches - within two rows i found that i was pausing it for longer and longer and just following the pattern
> 
> Oh that's good, at least you are listening to her reading the pattern which will help you learn aswell :D That's great that you were not watching the video as much and you were going off the pattern, well done hun :DClick to expand...

its all about getting used to reading the patterns - takes time


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> the one im doing at the moment i have the video and she is following a pattern, so shes reading the pattern out, explaining what it means then doing the row of stitches - within two rows i found that i was pausing it for longer and longer and just following the pattern
> 
> Oh that's good, at least you are listening to her reading the pattern which will help you learn aswell :D That's great that you were not watching the video as much and you were going off the pattern, well done hun :DClick to expand...
> 
> its all about getting used to reading the patterns - takes timeClick to expand...

True true hunni, practice makes perfect :D 

I'm off to bed now ladies, so tired! :( I'll speak to you all tomorrow. Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol that would be funny x x x


----------



## Pinky32

nighty night natt - sleep well xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

night night natt sweet dream's and sleep well hun. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well i think im gonna do the same and hit the pillow now. im so tired. Well night night ladie's. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

night night jessy j - sleep well xxx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks pinky ill.try that :o) nite nite huni shattered tnite xx


----------



## Pinky32

night katie - sleep well - look forward to your opk tomoz night xx


----------



## Pinky32

My latest project - Nappy Cover
 



Attached Files:







nappy cover.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun there brilliant, and really cute there remind me of bloom trouser's. :D keep it up hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning girlie's hope everyone is ok today. x

Woke up with really sore boob's and got my coverline So im happy i can now relax. I no my chart said to not test untill the 28th DPO18 but it's mine and my fiance's 3 year anniversary since the day we got together (love at first sight) on the 24th of this month i'll be DPO14 so i'll be testing that morning & Fx'd i'll get my BFP this month. Wouldnt that be a wonderful gift. :D x


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies... Pinky those are soo sweet. I bet its really enjoyable making such cute things! I hope i get confident enough to try to make things like that! awww!


Jess that sounds like a good, fingers crossed for you sweetie what a lovely gift that would be for you both!!! :flower:

Heres my opk from last night and this morning. Very nearly positive? what you think ladies?


Top One is last Night 10pm and bottom one is this morning 8am


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Wow Hun OPK very nearly positive. Fx'd you ov soon hun & thank's sweetie. x x x x


----------



## Pinky32

katie - this is why i said to test again later this evening - i knew last nights wouldnt be + yet or this mornings - by tonight that will be darker

jess - that would be a lovely anniv pressie


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun.x

Got any plan's for today x


----------



## Pinky32

think im going to pop upto bromley market today - have a mooch round

i saw your twin the other day sitting in cafe nero in beckenham high street


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> katie - this is why i said to test again later this evening - i knew last nights wouldnt be + yet or this mornings - by tonight that will be darker
> 
> jess - that would be a lovely anniv pressie

Thanks pinky, I knew u would b right but I couldnt help myself hehe! Your knowledge about opk's is scary! in a good way hehe!
My oh is going out tonight so I best make sure we squeeze some bding in b4 he goes. Mind u it does say ov is between 24-48hrs after pos opk doesn't it.


----------



## Pinky32

then you should have listened to me and not waste 2 

once you get a positive - its 12-36 hours


----------



## Pinky32

also with OPKs you never test in the morning - its not like HCG that builds up overnight - it builds up during the day which is why they say to test after 2pm so that its had time to build up


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :D 

Pinky - Love your Crochet nappy cover hunni, so cute!! :D 

Jess - Good luck hun and that would be a lovely gift :)

KT - Getting there slowly but surely hun :D


----------



## kt1988

Thanks natt... Very slowly but almost there :)

Pinky shall I test 3ish or late evening tday? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

not really going to make much different what time you do it - i would only do one today - pounce on OH before he goes out - if it were me, i would do it around 4-5pm - the line will be either a lot stronger or positive 

then do another one tomoz which will either be a def positive or start to fade - which is why i wouldnt test more than once today


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky32 said:


> think im going to pop upto bromley market today - have a mooch round
> 
> i saw your twin the other day sitting in cafe nero in beckenham high street

Sound's good hun have fun and what do you mean you saw my twin the other day lol? x


----------



## Pinky32

its an expression - means i saw someone who looked just like you


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know that lol, Might have been my sister lol, I think they go in there when they meet with my cousin's mother. x


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> not really going to make much different what time you do it - i would only do one today - pounce on OH before he goes out - if it were me, i would do it around 4-5pm - the line will be either a lot stronger or positive
> 
> then do another one tomoz which will either be a def positive or start to fade - which is why i wouldnt test more than once today

sounds fab pink, thanks hun. From now on I will always listen to the pink one religiously hehe! U know ur stuff! Jus bought thicker wool for crochet, hopefully get going on it tonight wen oh is out :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Oh thanks ladies I must admit I was very relieved to c that darker line tday :)
> 
> Pinky its lovely to hear from u huni, I was hopin u would pop in, sorry to hear ur down at the mo I do hope u feel stronger again soon.... I miss u on here!:( thanks for the advice about my opk im sure im just worrying too much.
> 
> Thats why I love coming on bnb as you all help to calm me down. I must say that when pinky says I'm going to ov late fri or sat I will take her word for it hehe! Pinky you are the opk queen!
> 
> you have my email address if you ever need me and im not on here, its not a problem
> 
> Natt paniced about her opk, but if you keep calm and chill it will happen, each month can be a different day due to stress etc
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT - I'll second you on that one, Pinky is the OPK Queen :D She helped me out with my OPK's too and even though I was stressing/worrying that I wasn't going to Ov..Pinky always reassured me :)
> 
> Big :hugs: to Pinky xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: back at ya
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> It's def hard to relax Sarah but well worth it :)
> 
> Pinky thank you hunni, we're all thinking of you :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: glad your little "dragon thing" is feeling better - had she shed her skin yet?
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> pinky im glad i made you laugh :D Hope you feel better soon hun and you dont have to stay away from here for a day or two because we dont mind if your feeling low, remember were all in this together x x x
> 
> I agree with you ladie's pinky is defo the opk queen & if i dont get my BFP this month the i'll be getting the opk queen's help and advice :D xClick to expand...
> 
> im always here to help anyone with anything i can :hugs:
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I had a few text earlier from OH and he told me how busy hes been at work lately - then he called me on his way home which was lovely as it feels like a lifetime ago that i last spoke to him
> 
> Work is busy busy busy and cos its a new job, he cant keep texting during the day cos the bosses dont like it, hes working an average of 12 hour days at moment and then going him to a teething baby so hes tiredn in everyway possible
> 
> But he told me not to worry, he said he knows how i panic and worry about things and he wanted to put my mind at rest and that he will try to text me tomorrow during the day if he can but will def call me tomoz night again
> 
> I know im my own worst enemy as my mind goes into full drive- which is why im concentrating on crocheting to stop my mind thinking so much
> 
> Of course, i cant help my now worry about next ov if hes so busy at work - but i have to put that out my mind until nearer the timeClick to expand...

Aww hun, see...hes just been a busy bee! Glad to hear that youve had a good chat and that hes been eager to put your mind at rest! Now you breath a sigh of relief! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> your welcome pinky. x
> 
> everyone's getting in to knitting/crochet, I will be soon aswell girlie's, lol we wont be the TTC/prego thread well be the knitting thread. x x x
> 
> :rofl: we;ll be chatting away about crocheting and then suddenly remember and mid sentance say oh yeah by the way, i ov;'d today, anyway so i double stiched for two rows............Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA love it!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning girlie's hope everyone is ok today. x
> 
> Woke up with really sore boob's and got my coverline So im happy i can now relax. I no my chart said to not test untill the 28th DPO18 but it's mine and my fiance's 3 year anniversary since the day we got together (love at first sight) on the 24th of this month i'll be DPO14 so i'll be testing that morning & Fx'd i'll get my BFP this month. Wouldnt that be a wonderful gift. :D x

Awww that will be lovely chick! Im hopinh I OV early..I wanna test on me birthday at the hotel before I drink lol!

yay for crosshairs!


----------



## sarahuk

So hope youre all doing ok today ladies!

Im gunna be a bit hit and miss today...I got hit with severe vomitting last night and a headache and just zzzz through. And then today my stomach is still a bit off and still got a bit of a headache.

So ill keep checking in but wont prolly be as active till tonight.

Love you all loads! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to see everyone's ok and it's good to have you back pinky, it's just not the same without everyone here! 

Had a quick read through (sorry in ring a last ass! Lol) crocheting looks lovely pinky and I'm sure you could do it Natt :) 

Sarah I hope your feeling better hunni :hugs: 

Yh she did shed thanks pinky :) loads happier now bless her!

Well still no scan apt through so I ring them and it's the 25th April at 4pm :) relieved but want it to be here now! Lol FXed sooooo tightly that jellybean is all good! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, when's your Birthday?? Fx'd you ov soon so you can test on your birthday & Fx'd it's a BFP because that would be the best birthday prezzie in the world. :D x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww laura that's fab hun, it's not to long away and got my FX'd that Jelly bean is safe and sound, snug as a bug. :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick, it's 12 sleeps! Lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome, aww bless the counting. I know you cant wait. It wasnt to bad for me as i had one at 6 week's pregnanct because i had a little spotting. So they scanned me and my baby Honey was a little pea lol. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Kt this one's for you hun. x

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html

It's all about OPK's But it's really interesting. You should take a look and have a little read. Just keep going down untill you get past the red question writting. x

Hope this help's. x


----------



## kt1988

Hi Girlies, Thanks for that Jess just had a good read, very useful thanks hun :thumbup:

Well i just did my test as advised by Pinky and its positive!!!! Yay!

Sarah hows your testing doing hunny, im hoping youl ovulate soon so we can be together in the cycle!! FXD!

:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

katie - i told you to listen to me!!!!! Im the queen of OPKs !!!!!!!!!

I have that seeing eye!

Well done!


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> katie - i told you to listen to me!!!!! Im the queen of OPKs !!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have that seeing eye!
> 
> Well done!

Thanks hun, u r the queen!! Haha! :rofl: 

lets hope theres plenty of spermies up there to meet the egg, might get some bding in tmoz some time and leave it at that what do you think?


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi Girlies, Thanks for that Jess just had a good read, very useful thanks hun :thumbup:
> 
> Well i just did my test as advised by Pinky and its positive!!!! Yay!
> 
> Sarah hows your testing doing hunny, im hoping youl ovulate soon so we can be together in the cycle!! FXD!
> 
> View attachment 376303
> :happydance:

Did mine and its not positive :) But i think it might go tonight/tomorrow


----------



## Pinky32

another session wont hurt katie


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girlies, Thanks for that Jess just had a good read, very useful thanks hun :thumbup:
> 
> Well i just did my test as advised by Pinky and its positive!!!! Yay!
> 
> Sarah hows your testing doing hunny, im hoping youl ovulate soon so we can be together in the cycle!! FXD!
> 
> View attachment 376303
> :happydance:
> 
> Did mine and its not positive :) But i think it might go tonight/tomorrowClick to expand...

Lets hope its soon hun, were very close anyway xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun and yay for ov, Fx'd You get your BFP this month hun. x x x

lol pinky you got it spot on x x x

Sarah sorry to hear your's aint positive yet hun but im sure it wont be long now. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Sorry to hear you are unwell hun, there seems to be a lot of bugs going round at the moment. Hope you feel better soon hun and it doesn't stick around for too long! :hugs: We love you too chickadee <3 xxx

Laura - Thank you hun, I'm sure I could with a lot of practice :thumbup: Woohoo! Congratulations on your scan chick :happydance: xxx

KT - Yay for Positive OPK hunni :happydance::D xxx

I had a phonecall from the Midwife today, got my first appointment on 25th April :happydance: Soooo happy! :yipee: Just a brief appointment and then they will book me in for a longer appointment where they will sort me a scan out etc :happydance:


----------



## kt1988

Its good news to the preggy ladies then, appointment and scan booked yay!!!! Thats soo exciting! Cant wait to hear more news of you ladies!


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:
 

> Your welcome hun and yay for ov, Fx'd You get your BFP this month hun. x x x
> 
> lol pinky you got it spot on x x x
> 
> Sarah sorry to hear your's aint positive yet hun but im sure it wont be long now. x x x

Yes Fingers crossed well both have our BFps hunni! Its been a relaxing but Loooonnng wait to ovulation this month for some reason. I feel good about it though, dont know why really, all i know is me and my fiance couldnt have done anymore!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep neither could me and my fiance, We BD'ed alot. so FX'd hun well see them BFP's very soon. x


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Thank you hun :hugs:

What a coincidence that my appointment and Laura's scan is on the same date! :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo they're on the same day!! FXed it's really good news all round! Gonna need to keep myself busy for a few well 12days lol 

Yaya for ov and almost ov, does it feel good charting again Sarah? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Must definetly be a lucky day for us all hey? Sarah's Birthday on 24th, your scan and my appointment on the 25th, then my Birthday on the 26th? Lucky :dust: to us all :happydance: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

wow sarah's birthday's the same day me and my fiance got together 3 year's ago. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Im gonna have a nice early night tonight, so i'll speak to you lovly ladie's in the morning. Night Night & Sweet Dream's to all for when you hit your pillow's. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Night night hun, sweet dreams and take care :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

A very good three days then I reckon :) must be a sign :) 

Had a lovely evening with my oh, pub dinner, cuddles and a film and we're off to Sarah's home town tomorrow to do a spot of shopping at meadow hall :) can't wait :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Definetly must be a good sign :D 

Sounds like you had a lovely evening chick. Ooo very nice, maybe you could meet up with Sarah for a :coffee:? Hope you have a lovely day and buy some nice things :thumbup: xx


----------



## Laura2806

I so so hope so hunni, it's really what this thread needs, super sticky snug beans! 

Thanks hun :) I'm sure we will xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I so so hope so hunni, it's really what this thread needs, super sticky snug beans!
> 
> Thanks hun :) I'm sure we will xx

It sure does hun and I'm feeling positive that's what this thread will get! :D:happydance: 

You're welcome chick, you'll have to let us know what you end up buying tomorrow hehe :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I will do :) 

My fingers are sooooo tightly crossed that it's good news all round xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - My fingers and toes are crossed aswell :dust: xx


----------



## Laura2806

How you doin anyway Hun? X


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> How you doin anyway Hun? X

I'm not too bad thank you hun, still suffering from tiredness but apart from that, all is well for the time being :D

How are you chick? :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's good chick :) 

Not too bad, back to not being able to eat choloate tho :( good signs tho I think lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's good chick :)
> 
> Not too bad, back to not being able to eat choloate tho :( good signs tho I think lol xx

Thank you hun :) 

Glad to hear you are not too bad hun. Aww no! Little Jellybean must have on and off days at liking chocolate? :( Definetly a good sign though! I have gone off Coffee, I drink tea now..hmm lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jellybean's just like daddy when it comes to chocolate and sweet things. Likes them one day but not the next lol 

It's strange isn't it! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Jellybean's just like daddy when it comes to chocolate and sweet things. Likes them one day but not the next lol
> 
> It's strange isn't it! Xx

It's very strange hun :wacko: Maybe s/he doesn't want to get bad teeth? :D:haha: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello lovly ladie's,

I totally agree it's got to be a good sign, Fx'd Good new for the prego ladie's and BFP's for the TTC ladie's. x

Hope your all ok ? x


----------



## Excalibur

Morning :) 

I'm keeping all you TTC ladies in my prayers and hoping you will all join us very soon! :D:dust: x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x

Got any plan's for today hun? x x x

Forgot to say, Laura sound's like you had a great time last night with OH, Hope you have a good time shopping today. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun :hugs: 

Think we are just chilling out today, although might have a wander into town as OH wants a new phone. Not sure yet though :) How about you hun? xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Gotta stay in hin still waiting for honey's rainbow aquadoodle to come & I hope it come's before next wednesday because OH's got doctor's for his result's and i wanna be there. x

Im so tired hun and got AF like cramp's I just wanna go back to bed. But once you have children that goe's out the window lol. x


----------



## kt1988

Morning ladies, how are we all? I'm keeping my fingers cross for a bfp for each of us ttc ladies very soon too! Got no plans for today, I've git a lil gathering with a bunch of my girly friends tonight and were supposed to be going in her hot tub, I have been all for it untill last night where I suddenly realised that it might be a bad idea at the time in my cycle? Im hoping ill ovulate b4 going but what if I haven't they say that hot baths etc are not a good idea, for the spermies don't they? I won't b going in tge tub til atleast 10pm tonight so surely i would've ovulated by then I had my pos. Opk 4.45 yesterday? Im looking st it as a nice relaxing night with my friends few glasses of wine and just chill out! I would really appreciate honest opinions from my loveky ladies as to whether u think its dodgy or not? I suddenly had a horrible thought when I woke u at 4am and was browsing the internet having a look at comments... There seems to b very mixed reviews. 


On a lighter note I had a lot of ov pain during the night whilst I was tossing and turning!! So fxd that eggies on her way! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Still waiting for it? Bloody hell! Bet you are looking forward to getting out of the house! 

Fingers crossed it arrives before your OH's Doctors appointment hun. 

AF like cramps at 3DPO? :wacko: Do you think they could be Ovulation cramps or is it a bit late for that? xx


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Morning hun :hugs:

Sounds like you have a lovely evening planned with your friends. I'm not too sure about the HotTub hun, I think it should be ok, hot baths are not advised if you are a few weeks pregnant I think as it can make you really got and may cause distress for the baby. Something like that, not 100% sure :wacko::dohh: 

Sounds like your little Eggy is on her way out :happydance: xx


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT - Morning hun :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like you have a lovely evening planned with your friends. I'm not too sure about the HotTub hun, I think it should be ok, hot baths are not advised if you are a few weeks pregnant I think as it can make you really got and may cause distress for the baby. Something like that, not 100% sure :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Sounds like your little Eggy is on her way out :happydance: xx

Thanks hun loadsa of people say that online but other people say ones offs r ok but they wouldn't risk it! Then in contrast alot of people r saying just enjoy yourself thers no harm in it whatsoever unless the preggo. I'm not too sure.


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT - Morning hun :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like you have a lovely evening planned with your friends. I'm not too sure about the HotTub hun, I think it should be ok, hot baths are not advised if you are a few weeks pregnant I think as it can make you really got and may cause distress for the baby. Something like that, not 100% sure :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Sounds like your little Eggy is on her way out :happydance: xx
> 
> Thanks hun loadsa of people say that online but other people say ones offs r ok but they wouldn't risk it! Then in contrast alot of people r saying just enjoy yourself thers no harm in it whatsoever unless the preggo. I'm not too sure.Click to expand...

I say just do what you feel comfortable with hun, if the idea worries you then don't go in, if you are ok with it then go ahead and have fun :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> A very good three days then I reckon :) must be a sign :)
> 
> Had a lovely evening with my oh, pub dinner, cuddles and a film and we're off to Sarah's home town tomorrow to do a spot of shopping at meadow hall :) can't wait :) xx

Jesus ur brave going there on a saturday!!! I hope you have a starbucks...mmmmm!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Definetly must be a good sign :D
> 
> Sounds like you had a lovely evening chick. Ooo very nice, maybe you could meet up with Sarah for a :coffee:? Hope you have a lovely day and buy some nice things :thumbup: xx

Yeah I shoulda stalked you down in meadowhall so i could rub your tummy..meant to be good luck isnt it to rub a pregnant ladies tum? I need all the luck I can get haha :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all? I'm keeping my fingers cross for a bfp for each of us ttc ladies very soon too! Got no plans for today, I've git a lil gathering with a bunch of my girly friends tonight and were supposed to be going in her hot tub, I have been all for it untill last night where I suddenly realised that it might be a bad idea at the time in my cycle? Im hoping ill ovulate b4 going but what if I haven't they say that hot baths etc are not a good idea, for the spermies don't they? I won't b going in tge tub til atleast 10pm tonight so surely i would've ovulated by then I had my pos. Opk 4.45 yesterday? Im looking st it as a nice relaxing night with my friends few glasses of wine and just chill out! I would really appreciate honest opinions from my loveky ladies as to whether u think its dodgy or not? I suddenly had a horrible thought when I woke u at 4am and was browsing the internet having a look at comments... There seems to b very mixed reviews.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note I had a lot of ov pain during the night whilst I was tossing and turning!! So fxd that eggies on her way! Xxx

hot tubs and hot baths are fine for this point honey :) Its just nto recommended later on when youre pregnant since it can heat up the amniotic fluid. But I think as long as it doesnt raise your body temp by a degree its still ok.

But when ttc its fine :)


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> KT - Morning hun :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like you have a lovely evening planned with your friends. I'm not too sure about the HotTub hun, I think it should be ok, hot baths are not advised if you are a few weeks pregnant I think as it can make you really got and may cause distress for the baby. Something like that, not 100% sure :wacko::dohh:
> 
> Sounds like your little Eggy is on her way out :happydance: xx

Its for a couple of reasons:

1) it can heat the amniotic fluid in later stages of pregnancy but even then its not really an issue thats been confirmed. Studies were done but rsults were inconconclusive.

2) The most common reason is because pregnant women have more blood circulating their body and blood pressure changes...and so the heat can cause you to get a bit faint :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - You should definetly have stalked Laura and rubbed her tummy for some good luck :D Thank you for clarifying that for me chick, I knew there was some reason or other as to why pregnant ladies shouldn't have "hot" baths :) xx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks hun, I don't know what I would do without my lovely ladies on here. Its amazing the reassurance I can get from speaking to u all. I feel happy I can go and relax now just have a good time! 


I said to my Oh this morning about it and I sed ill ask the girls on bnb, they will know! And u did, I pm pinky too as I know she is tge ttc queen. Thank u ladies I know it sounds soppy but I love knowing u are all here for me.:flower:


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah its funny you should say that about starbucks, we we're in there and they asked the persons behind name for the cup and it was Sarah, I spun roud but it def didn't look anything like you lol wasn't too busy actually. 

KT I hope you have nice time tonight, relax and enjoy :) 

Jess hope it comes soon and alls well with the results. 

I'm shattered!! X


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Have you had a good day hunni? Did you buy anything nice? :D xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's Natt & laura. x

I defo cant wait to get out of the house it's driving me and honey nut's lol. x

I dont think it's ov as iv had the AF like pain's since the day after i ov'ed and i know i defo ov'ed on the 10th. Not to sure what it is but im ok, it's not a bad pain it's very weak but i can feel it if you know what i mean. x

Hope everyone's ok, Sorry i aint been on all day bizzy doing somethink i'll let you know later as im doing dinner. Speak to you all soon. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun. I bet you can't wait hun, it's awful being stuck in all day! 

Yeah I know what you mean hun, fingers crossed it's a good sign :thumbup: 

Speak to you soon :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. Yep I cant wait. Hope it come's monday or tuesday. x

Any way girlie's im off for the night as me & my lovly fiance are spending the night on the sofa watching some movie's. :D x

Night Night & sweet dream's to all for when you hit your pillow's. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it arrives soon hun. Hope you have a lovely evening. 

Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Only managed to get mat jeans, oh got 2 pairs of jeans 2 pairs of shoes a t-shirt and some linen trousers! Lucky sod lol was nice to go somewhere different for a change :) 

Jess FXed it's good signs, have a lovely night hun xx

Eugh I hate asthma :( xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's. x

Laura sound's like you had a good time shopping, I love linen trouser's. :D x

Iv got asthma aswell hun, It's horrible. x


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :D 

Laura - Sounds lovely, at least you didn't walk away empty handed :):hugs: xx

I got my 3+ on Digi this morning :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for 3+ :) is that it for testing now? Lol 

I love linen too, will have to get some may ones lol 

I might pop to our local new look inthe way oh's mums today and try and get a plain black maxi dress, they didn't have my size in the style I liked yesterday :( want a denim jacket too but nowhere had any yesterday! Only sleeveless and I've got one of those lol 

How are we all today? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun and yeah it is :lol: Unless I get the urge to poas (OPK) :rofl: 

Ooo Maxi dresses are lovely, I wouldn't wear one though :blush: Denim is so hard to find these days, I got a denim skirt the other week but looked everywhere for it..:nope:

I'm not too bad thank you hun, just shattered as always lol! How are you? xx


----------



## Laura2806

Why not hun? They're sooooooo comfy! 

Might order online from new look instead lol 

Not too bad just no appetite and bad chest, not good when we're going to the Toby carvery for dinner :/ xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah its funny you should say that about starbucks, we we're in there and they asked the persons behind name for the cup and it was Sarah, I spun roud but it def didn't look anything like you lol wasn't too busy actually.
> 
> KT I hope you have nice time tonight, relax and enjoy :)
> 
> Jess hope it comes soon and alls well with the results.
> 
> I'm shattered!! X

Haha can you imagine if you turned around and I was there with a teeshirt with jellybean support squad written on it, a big banner with laura!! written on it and shouting surrrrrrrrrpriseeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha that would be awesum!!!!! Then you could rub my belly and get some extra special dust :)) xx


----------



## sarahuk

yay for 3+!!!!!! Wooooot!!!

Aww laura..hope the asthma settles down soon. I have it quite bad so i can empathise :hugs:

Well..no ov for me yet. I had a big temp spike yesterday and thought id missed ov and was now in the tww lol..but temp back down again today. Not had a pos opk yet...and starting to wonder if i might not. Oh well!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha that would be awesum!!!!! Then you could rub my belly and get some extra special dust :)) xx

Haha indeed!!! I could use some to get the eggy to drop hehe.

Ill have to wait til your next bump pic and rub the screen and do it telepathically!!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun give it time! Or go on a bouncy castle or jumping pillow! That's what I did a week before lol look at me, cd42ish! 

You'll probs find your asthma will get worse during preggyness too mine was ok until then lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yay for 3+ Natt. :D x x x

I love maxi dresses but for some reason dont wear them, I got a really nice white one with red flower's all over it, It's really lovly and i only paid £20.00 (on sale) for it but have never put it on. x x x

Sarah hun fx'd cross you ov soon. :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies you should wear maxi dresses! Especially for bbq's and such in the summer! I reckon I'll live in mine this year lol probs with something on underneath cause my horrible fat legs rub and get sore :blush:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I prob will wear mine this summer. :D . Awww hun im sure you aint got fat leg's. Sorry to hear that hun. x x x


----------



## teenah99

Soooo...I'm pregnant!!!! Omfg! I'm pregnant!

Story:
In nyc, had a beer w dinner on 10 dpo after dinner we went to a drugstore to grab a few things. Bought a pack of frers took one that night w watered down pee and saw a faint line like suuuuuuper faint. Dh saw it too. Tested the next am and got the same faint line so I started thinking it was a bad box of tests. Went to a yAnkees game then to the hotel and crashed at 7 pm! Woke up at 2 am to pee used the last test sat it down wiped stood and saw the line!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww congratulation's hun. I wish you a H&H 9 month's. It's lovly to see all these BFP's coming in. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo teenah I'm soooo chuffed for you :) :happydance: do we get to see a piccie?!? 

Eeeeeeekk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I am not really a dress person to be honest, I wear Denim skirts every now and then but mainly jeans for me :blush: Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs::( xx

Sarah - Thank you hunni, was so pleased to see that this morning :happydance: Come on little Eggy, there's someone who wants to meet you! :D:winkwink: xx

Jess - Thank you hun :D xx

Teenah - Congratulations hun, I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance::flower: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Me neither tbh but they're sooo comfy lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Nothing worse than being uncomfortable so I say go for it chick :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

I wishin was a case of wearing something comfy now, bloating has returned and my backs killing again :( feelin icky too! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I wishin was a case of wearing something comfy now, bloating has returned and my backs killing again :( feelin icky too! Xx

Oh dear hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs: Maybe an early night will make you feel a little better? xx

I know I'll be in bed soon, I'm shattered! :(


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun I'm just really uncomfy. I might try an early night lol only thing is it means Monday morning is closer :( 

Good thing is me asthma's finally eased off, FXed it lasts! Lol 

You should get plenty of sleep hun cause before long we won't know what it's like to sleep lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun I'm just really uncomfy. I might try an early night lol only thing is it means Monday morning is closer :(
> 
> Good thing is me asthma's finally eased off, FXed it lasts! Lol
> 
> You should get plenty of sleep hun cause before long we won't know what it's like to sleep lol xx

You're welcome hun. I can imagine, hopefully an early night will do you a world of good and yeah that's true chick :(

Glad to hear your Asthma has eased off, fingers crossed it stays away :thumbup: 

That is very true, I was ready for bed at about 4pm but if I went to bed then I wouldn't have slept tonight :( xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's sorry I aint been on all day been bizzy with honey and had thing's to do. x

Sorry to hear your both not feeling to good. Hope you feel better soon. x

I still havent left the house yet lol. Im going crazy but if honey's aquadoodle aint here by wednesday then im going doctor's, MIL's and shopping with OH. I cant be stuck in for another week. x

3 (BFP's) down, 4 TO GO. FX'd girlie's it wont take to long. :D x

Well im off to bed as im shattered, So I'll have to love my ladie's and leave you's again. Night Night sweet dream's to all. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

8weeks! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/11991412.jpg

Well I've lost another lb! The only aversions I've got are chocolate and work! Asthma's not too bad ATM, bloating has eased ATM, sickness has subsided thank god!

Only 9 more sleeps to first scan :) xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi Girls, :hi:

Hope your all doing ok!!

Congratulations Teenah, another BFP!!! Lets keep them coming girls!! FXD!

Sarah-Sorry to hear your having a nightmare with opk's hun, any luck yet? :(

Laura-Lovely to see your second bump picture hunny, your bump is looking good, awwww soooo cute!! :flower: Hope your feeling ok today after a good sleep!

Natt- Hows things hun, Lovely to see your new test on your piccy :happydance: How exciting!

Jess- Sorry to hear your still stuck in hun, i bet its driving you crazzzy!!! Hows your tww going so far?

As far as my cycles going i had crosshairs today so FXD to a lucky cycle! :wohoo:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning girlie's,

Laura how cute hun. I cant wait to see your scan pic. :D x

Kt Yay for cross hairs FX'd This is your month hun. 2ww aint to bad this cycle i think it's the most relaxed and not worried, and lol being stuck in is driving me nut's but if i look on the bright side it's taking my mind of the 2ww because i cant wait to go out :D x


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning girlie's,
> 
> Laura how cute hun. I cant wait to see your scan pic. :D x
> 
> Kt Yay for cross hairs FX'd This is your month hun. 2ww aint to bad this cycle i think it's the most relaxed and not worried, and lol being stuck in is driving me nut's but if i look on the bright side it's taking my mind of the 2ww because i cant wait to go out :D x

Very true hun. :) what date did u say your testing hun? 
Im really hopping its our cycle hun, I think we need some more bfp's on here! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :D

Jess - Hope Honey's aquadoodle comes soon, not fair you being stuck in all the time! :( xx

Laura - Love the new bump pic :happydance: Woohoo! 9 more sleeps! :dance::happydance::yipee: xx

KT - Things are going fine thank you chick, just suffering from fatigue at the moment but all is well, 6 weeks today! Eeekk!! :happydance: Thank you hun, I was so relieved when I got my 3+ yesterday :D Yay for Crosshairs! Hope the 2WW treats you well :hugs: xx


----------



## kt1988

6 WEEKS! Wow thats fab, just read your ticker and he/she is getting a little bigger too! awww! I know we all hope that when we have our babies theyl b healthy but are you particularly wanting a girl or boy?


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> 6 WEEKS! Wow thats fab, just read your ticker and he/she is getting a little bigger too! awww! I know we all hope that when we have our babies theyl b healthy but are you particularly wanting a girl or boy?

Thank you hun, it has actually flown since we found out! I was expecting it to go soooo slow! S/he sure is getting bigger, size of a sweetpea :blush: We are not bothered wether we have a boy or a girl as long as S/he is healthy hun. I think I would like a girl though and OH wants a boy, usually the case isn't it? :haha: x


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 6 WEEKS! Wow thats fab, just read your ticker and he/she is getting a little bigger too! awww! I know we all hope that when we have our babies theyl b healthy but are you particularly wanting a girl or boy?
> 
> Thank you hun, it has actually flown since we found out! I was expecting it to go soooo slow! S/he sure is getting bigger, size of a sweetpea :blush: We are not bothered wether we have a boy or a girl as long as S/he is healthy hun. I think I would like a girl though and OH wants a boy, usually the case isn't it? :haha: xClick to expand...

Thats very true, ha. My OH has always said 'when i have a son' but since ttc he said he'd love to have a little girl as he thinks a girls first love is their father awww! he melts my heart when he says things like that! He is a very big footie fan so i do believe he'd be overjoyed to support and play footie with his son! 

I just want a baby!:cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> 8weeks!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/11991412.jpg
> 
> Well I've lost another lb! The only aversions I've got are chocolate and work! Asthma's not too bad ATM, bloating has eased ATM, sickness has subsided thank god!
> 
> Only 9 more sleeps to first scan :) xx

Awww you look great honey!! And Happy 8wks!! YAY!!!

Now we need a pic in these maternity pants every week! Awww..I want to rub that baby bump!!!

Its quite common to lose weight in the first trimsester. I hope I loose a couple of stone haha :D x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi Girls, :hi:
> 
> Hope your all doing ok!!
> 
> Congratulations Teenah, another BFP!!! Lets keep them coming girls!! FXD!
> 
> Sarah-Sorry to hear your having a nightmare with opk's hun, any luck yet? :(
> 
> Laura-Lovely to see your second bump picture hunny, your bump is looking good, awwww soooo cute!! :flower: Hope your feeling ok today after a good sleep!
> 
> Natt- Hows things hun, Lovely to see your new test on your piccy :happydance: How exciting!
> 
> Jess- Sorry to hear your still stuck in hun, i bet its driving you crazzzy!!! Hows your tww going so far?
> 
> As far as my cycles going i had crosshairs today so FXD to a lucky cycle! :wohoo:

yay happy 3dpo!!!

NO luck with me :( Starting to think the pos opk I was hoping for was a dream and nothing more lol. Infact, I did one last night before bed and it was definitely the feintest. Im hoping that today ill get a pos and if not...its not coming. Im due to ov today/tomorrow. GUTTERED.


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Morning ladies :D
> 
> Jess - Hope Honey's aquadoodle comes soon, not fair you being stuck in all the time! :( xx
> 
> Laura - Love the new bump pic :happydance: Woohoo! 9 more sleeps! :dance::happydance::yipee: xx
> 
> KT - Things are going fine thank you chick, just suffering from fatigue at the moment but all is well, 6 weeks today! Eeekk!! :happydance: Thank you hun, I was so relieved when I got my 3+ yesterday :D Yay for Crosshairs! Hope the 2WW treats you well :hugs: xx

YAY happy 6wks!! When are u going to start your bump pictures? :D :pray:


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Aww bless, it's lovely to hear some of the things our OH's come out with isn't it? So sweet :blush: xx

Sarah - Hope your eggy comes out to play very soon! Have you tried the proper NHS opk's hun? 

Thank you chick, can't believe i'm 6 weeks already! I don't really have much of a bump at the moment, I think it's just Fat :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies :) 

Good to see everyone on track :thumbup: 

Ermm Natt....where is your bump pic?!? 6wks now means a pic lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's natt and Kt,

I hope we get our BFP's to Kt. It would be lovly. Im testing on the 24th. what about you. x x x

Natt - I hate being stuck in hun. I cant wait to get some fresh air lol. Yer natt were's your bump pic lol. x x x

Awww sarah hun Im so sorry to hear your still not having any luck with your OPK's. When are you being retested for Prog level's hun? Iv got my Fx'd hun that you got your Positive OPK in the next day or two. x x x

Im so tired today, but when aint i lol. :D Honey woke me up at 5 o's this morning and finally went back to sleep around 6ish So im not sure if my temp was accurate as i didnt get much sleep after that, I finally got a little hour or so and when i woke up at 8:45am honey was sound asleep, So I made my self a cuppa sat down and she woke up, but she's been really good this morning. :D x x x

Natt, I alway's wanted a boy first to look after his little brother's and sister's but when i got pregnant i wanted a girl because of all the cute clothe's but now i relise i dont need a boy first to look after the littler one's as im sure honey will lol she's strong enothe :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah have you spoke to pinky lately? If so how is she? x x x


----------



## teenah99

Now that I am back home and not on my damn cell phone I can actually type!

I've attached a pic from this morning using 3rd morning pee! Honestly, I was terrified that I would test and it would be negative for some reason. I could hardly pee enuff to soak the stick! But once I did, the line came up before the control line! I AM GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!!!!!! OMFG! 

Symptoms:

Sore boobies - like on the sides mostly, and they feel sooooo heavy.
BLOATED
A bit dizzy??? 
ACNE from Hell!
Gassy!

That's it!

Now I am just hoping for a sticky bean, I am so scared that something might happen...I told my boss (he's a doctor) and he said, "oh, it's early anything can happen, our first pregnancy ended at 10 weeks." Ahhhhhhh! This is not a good thing to tell a mommy to be...FXed.

BABY DUST TO ALL. I couldn't have survived this without u all.
 



Attached Files:







preggers.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Good to see everyone on track :thumbup:
> 
> Ermm Natt....where is your bump pic?!? 6wks now means a pic lol xx

Nice to know I don't even qualify under the term 'everyone' anymore


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I don't have a "bump" it's more like fat :rofl: xx 

Jess - I know the feeling hun, you'll get out soon chick :hugs: Aww bless, Honey will protect them I'm sure xx 

Teenah - Yay!!!! Congratulations hun :happydance::flower: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hey hun, how are you doing chick? :hugs: xx


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's natt and Kt,
> 
> I hope we get our BFP's to Kt. It would be lovly. Im testing on the 24th. what about you. x x x
> 
> Natt - I hate being stuck in hun. I cant wait to get some fresh air lol. Yer natt were's your bump pic lol. x x x
> 
> Awww sarah hun Im so sorry to hear your still not having any luck with your OPK's. When are you being retested for Prog level's hun? Iv got my Fx'd hun that you got your Positive OPK in the next day or two. x x x
> 
> Im so tired today, but when aint i lol. :D Honey woke me up at 5 o's this morning and finally went back to sleep around 6ish So im not sure if my temp was accurate as i didnt get much sleep after that, I finally got a little hour or so and when i woke up at 8:45am honey was sound asleep, So I made my self a cuppa sat down and she woke up, but she's been really good this morning. :D x x x
> 
> Natt, I alway's wanted a boy first to look after his little brother's and sister's but when i got pregnant i wanted a girl because of all the cute clothe's but now i relise i dont need a boy first to look after the littler one's as im sure honey will lol she's strong enothe :D x x x


I'm going to test on the 28th (according to FF anyway) im going to try and not test and c what happens!


----------



## teenah99

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Good to see everyone on track :thumbup:
> 
> Ermm Natt....where is your bump pic?!? 6wks now means a pic lol xx
> 
> Nice to know I don't even qualify under the term 'everyone' anymoreClick to expand...

Hey Pinky darling, how are you doing? I hope that you're not upset, I'm a random poster on our thread bc im so busy, so i may be missing something that's going on, but I want you to know that I have my Fxed for you. Just so u know, I was super down in the dumps for the last 2-3 months about everyone getting bfps, so i don't blame you if ur in the same boat right now.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's natt hun, and im sure honey will to lol. :D x

Kt, That's understandable. Fx'd for ya x 

Teenah the second line is alot darker then the first there's no mistaking that HPT. Congrat's hun. Hope you have a H&H 9 month's. x

Hello pinky hun, Iv missed ya. Sorry to see your feeling doubtful, and hope you wasnt affended by what laura said, she didnt mean it like that, we all know your not having the best of time's ATM but you havent really been on, and it dont mean that your not even in the term everyone, because you are, your just going though a bad patch with OH and TTC. You know we all want you to get a BFP as much as everyone else. You know were all here for ya when your ready to come talk to us. x

Well Im So achy & tired. Found out honey's aquadoodle aint coming utill the 20th to 24th so I can go out on wednesday YAY lol. Cant wait for next week :D Testing on the 24th :D Fx'd for my self lol. x x x

Also got my FX'd for Sarah, Kt & Pinky. Hope you Get your BFP's this cycle girlie's. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun :D 

Omg I can't believe you have stayed in all this time and it's not even not even coming until later this month. I would have gone up the wall! :growlmad: Glad you can go out on Wednesday though :thumbup: 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies :dust: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun lol i did go mad and what they said was there computer's were being updated so that's why theres a delay. But im over it now lol. Cant wait to go out and get fresh air and have a good chat with MIL as she's going though a bad patch ATM then at the end of the week going to have my blood work's done, then my mum's coming thursday or friday. Then next week i will enjoy the relax and TESTING lol. :D 

And if AF doe's arrive (Fx'd it dont) then i gotta have my LH/FSH done again on CD2/3. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh and girlie's i got this site were you can earn point's though survey's and thing's and get free amazon voucher's or other treat's, I was wondering if you's wanted to join and if you do send us your email address's so I can refer you's. I only signed up late last night and have already got 400 point's you only need 849 for a amazon e-gift card. So i'll have mine tomorrow lol, Im gonna buy a .20 therm. x


----------



## Pinky32

teenah99 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Good to see everyone on track :thumbup:
> 
> Ermm Natt....where is your bump pic?!? 6wks now means a pic lol xx
> 
> Nice to know I don't even qualify under the term 'everyone' anymoreClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Pinky darling, how are you doing? I hope that you're not upset, I'm a random poster on our thread bc im so busy, so i may be missing something that's going on, but I want you to know that I have my Fxed for you. Just so u know, I was super down in the dumps for the last 2-3 months about everyone getting bfps, so i don't blame you if ur in the same boat right now.Click to expand...

thank you
im not upset with the bfps, ive been upset as i was having problems with OH and didmt know what was happening but we#ve had a long chat and he's coming to see me tonight

so things sre finally looking up



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's natt hun, and im sure honey will to lol. :D x
> 
> Kt, That's understandable. Fx'd for ya x
> 
> Teenah the second line is alot darker then the first there's no mistaking that HPT. Congrat's hun. Hope you have a H&H 9 month's. x
> 
> Hello pinky hun, Iv missed ya. Sorry to see your feeling doubtful, and hope you wasnt affended by what laura said, she didnt mean it like that, we all know your not having the best of time's ATM but you havent really been on, and it dont mean that your not even in the term everyone, because you are, your just going though a bad patch with OH and TTC. You know we all want you to get a BFP as much as everyone else. You know were all here for ya when your ready to come talk to us. x
> 
> Well Im So achy & tired. Found out honey's aquadoodle aint coming utill the 20th to 24th so I can go out on wednesday YAY lol. Cant wait for next week :D Testing on the 24th :D Fx'd for my self lol. x x x
> 
> Also got my FX'd for Sarah, Kt & Pinky. Hope you Get your BFP's this cycle girlie's. x x x

id uncross your fingers for me hun this cycle - it would take more than a miracle for me to get a bfp this cycle as i didnt even see OH let alone get a "deposit" :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

sorry ive been quiet, but as im so gobby, its better for me to be quiet otherwise i just jump down everyones throat for no reason

type before i think

BUT hopefully, fingers crossed, touch wood, salt over shoulder, things are back the way they were with OH - we opened up alot today and got a few things out and im super excited to see him tonight after footy

ive got butterflies knowing im going to see him


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - They make any excuse up these days :haha: Sounds like you have an exciting week next week hun :) Good luck with testing :dust: xx

Pinky - Really glad to hear you and OH have patched things up chick and you are seeing him tonight. Yay! So happy for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

feels like months since i last saw him


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh sorry pinky i had a look at your chart an noticed you hadent been doing it so i thought you might have been on your next cycle. Wow still no cycle yet when you due AF then hun. Glad thing's are better with you and OH. Hope all goe's well next cycle hun. x x x

Thank's natt. x x x

So any one wanna join me in getting points and free treat's. :D x


----------



## sarahuk

whats the name of the site? I think i used to be a part of tat website


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

swagbucks


----------



## teenah99

Ok...so I am just a little preggers, but I am soooo tired, and so hungry. Is this normal? Oh and BLOATED like WHOA! Laura, Ex? How did you feel at 4+1??? or so?


----------



## Excalibur

teenah99 said:


> Ok...so I am just a little preggers, but I am soooo tired, and so hungry. Is this normal? Oh and BLOATED like WHOA! Laura, Ex? How did you feel at 4+1??? or so?

At 4+1 I was panicking that AF would still show up :blush: It's common to show symptoms so early though, I have been exhausted for the past couple of weeks, not had much bloating though. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months hun :flower:


----------



## Laura2806

Teenah I'm bloated to my eyeballs! Goes away over night then is back by lunch time! Very tired too! At 4+1 I didn't know and wasn't having any symptoms, but like Natt said its normal to feel the effects early :) H&H 9months to you xx


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off to bed now ladies. So tired and up early for my tooth extraction in the morning, at least my OH will have a peaceful day as I probably won't be able to speak :rofl: 

Night night ladies, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, everybody ok? How did it go with your OH after :winkwink:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning girlie's,

Hello Kt How's the 2ww going :D x

Pinky do let us know hun, hope it went well. ;) x

Sarah Fx'd You get your positive OPK today. x

Laura, Natt & Teenah How are you feeling today. x

Anyone got any plan's, I know natt's got dentist. x

all day and all night i was so hot, OH couldnt even touch me in bed, he said i was roasting lol, and we had been in bed watching tv for about 3/4 hour's so i took my temp and it was 37.4C. Didnt sleep to well and neither did honey AGAIN lol. Cant Wait untill tomorrow but then again the weather over her is shitty, It's so cold out there, so im hopeing the sun come's back out tomorrow. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

morning katie, I had a great night xx

I think, looking back, that maybe this blank cycle has done me good in a weird way. Ive had such a horrible two weeks and I never want to go through it again but in a way I think its made me re-evaluate things, I had so many doubts if having a baby was the right thing to do, me and OH, problems with arm etc etc etc

Im not saying im now doubt free, but im more on track with things and know what I want.

Hopefully af will show wed or thurs so I can start again.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, I understand. It's been hard for ya. But Iv Got my FX'd that next cycle you get your BFP. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> morning katie, I had a great night xx
> 
> I think, looking back, that maybe this blank cycle has done me good in a weird way. Ive had such a horrible two weeks and I never want to go through it again but in a way I think its made me re-evaluate things, I had so many doubts if having a baby was the right thing to do, me and OH, problems with arm etc etc etc
> 
> Im not saying im now doubt free, but im more on track with things and know what I want.
> 
> Hopefully af will show wed or thurs so I can start again.

Hi Pinky :hi: Thats great hun, Im sooo pleased you had a good time with OH and your back on track!

Sometimes it takes a a horrible thing to happen to make you stop and re evaluate things and im just pleased you are now feeling happier about ttc again! 

Your cycles come around so fast thankfully, so before you know it youll be back in the tww!! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

thanks jess

I now know that no matter what happens, me and OH can work through it, not seeing him or talking to him, made my mind go into one thinking all sorts, but now its settled and I know where I stand

Lol I really dont think it will happen that quick


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning girlie's,
> 
> Hello Kt How's the 2ww going :D x
> 
> Pinky do let us know hun, hope it went well. ;) x
> 
> Sarah Fx'd You get your positive OPK today. x
> 
> Laura, Natt & Teenah How are you feeling today. x
> 
> Anyone got any plan's, I know natt's got dentist. x
> 
> all day and all night i was so hot, OH couldnt even touch me in bed, he said i was roasting lol, and we had been in bed watching tv for about 3/4 hour's so i took my temp and it was 37.4C. Didnt sleep to well and neither did honey AGAIN lol. Cant Wait untill tomorrow but then again the weather over her is shitty, It's so cold out there, so im hopeing the sun come's back out tomorrow. x x x

Hi Jess, 2ww is fine, still early days i guess :wacko:

This cycle has taken forever in my head so im hoping that its a lucky one! We'll soon see i guess. Hows your 2ww going huni?


----------



## Pinky32

Its funny katie, I know my cycles are shorter than everyone elses, but this last two weeks have dragggggggggggggggged, if i hadnt been calendar watching, i would have said that ive been out of ttc for months!!!! 

I had a dream last night of sitting up in bed with OH and our baby girl was lying in between us

wishful thinking i guess

anyway, ive been working on a new two piece project and im just about to finish the second piece and sew it together and add buttons etc - will post later today


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> Its funny katie, I know my cycles are shorter than everyone elses, but this last two weeks have dragggggggggggggggged, if i hadnt been calendar watching, i would have said that ive been out of ttc for months!!!!
> 
> I had a dream last night of sitting up in bed with OH and our baby girl was lying in between us
> 
> wishful thinking i guess
> 
> anyway, ive been working on a new two piece project and im just about to finish the second piece and sew it together and add buttons etc - will post later today

Oh Huni lets hope that dream comes true for you very soon!! How lush! Cant wait to see your new project, i wish i could get my head around this crochet! Im gonna have a go now i think!


----------



## Pinky32

katie - your not struggling with crocheting, you just have the wrong wool at the moment

I gave you a link to show turning, in case my explanation confused you

watch the video (its 2 mins long) then replay watch 5 seconds, pause, copy it, watch another 5 seconds, pause, copy it

thats how i learnt to crochet

i do find the first row the hardest as the links are so small and fiddly to put hook through - but once you have done one row and turn, the rest starts to get easier

EDIT: Ive had so many preggy dreams in past I now dont believe them - but having said that, ive not had one for a longggg time


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky I glad everything's back on track with you and OH, and It can happen that quick hun. x x x

Kt glad all is well with 2ww so far. I know what you mean hun & for me yer it's actually been the best 2ww so far which make's me wonder is it because i dropped out the symptom spotting MMMMMMMmmmm I think so. Im now DPO 7 and only got another 7 DPO to go untill i test which I dont think will drag as iv got alot on this week. :D FX'd it dont drag. x x x

Awww pinky hun that's so sweet. What a dream to have hay. Fx'd It will be true soon hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Ooooowwww pinky cant wait to see your new project :D:D:D x


----------



## kt1988

Pink, im avin a go of the first video you showed me making a lil napkin, I am on my fourth row but its very tight! Is this because my wool is chunky with a 4mm hook?


----------



## Pinky32

yes probably but could also be your tension, loosen the wool when you wrap it over hook, dont hold it so tight and pull it too tight

the beauty of crochet is that even loose stitches look good - but its probably your wool and hook


----------



## kt1988

Pinky I thought id post my first attempt of a chain with the wool in my starter pack (the green one) Its very thin and i can see where im going with it. The pink wool is the chunky wool i bought the other day after struggling with the green wool. Ive started the napkin from the video you sent me and that is my first attempt of that, im on my fourth row, i know the edges are dodgy and not very square! ha! Im having a go anyway! :rofl:


----------



## Pinky32

katie - thats briliant!!!!

the green wool looks the type i use but the pink wool makes it easier for you to see the stitches

the edges are fine - you didnt know how to chain one and turn

you can see your stitches are getting nice and looser as you go up the rows, dont worry if its too loose to start with, that will come with practice

well done - go girl!!!!


----------



## kt1988

oh thanks hun i feel less stupid now ha! Ill keep practicing with the pink for now and once i get the hang of it ill use the green! Lets hope ill be better in no time lol!


----------



## Pinky32

nooooooooooo your not stupid - your doing a great job

In think i took to crocheting cos i used to knit so knew my tension was ok

its all about practice - my first tests were shocking, sarah would say the same and im sure natt would too - no-one crochets perfectly the first time

keep with the pink just to get used to picking up the stitches as its easier to see - keep the wool slightly loose - sometimes my stitches are really loose and i think its going to show as a hole but it doesnt - its all about practice

keep working on that piece - when you get to the end of the row, and you nhave done the last stitch, chain one (exactly the same as when you chained at the very start) and then turn your piece of work over so your hook instead of being at the end of the row on the left hand side, is now at the start of the row on the right hand side

if that doesnt make sense - look at the video i sent you yesterday


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Kt that's great for a first attempted. Keep it up hun. x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> morning katie, I had a great night xx
> 
> I think, looking back, that maybe this blank cycle has done me good in a weird way. Ive had such a horrible two weeks and I never want to go through it again but in a way I think its made me re-evaluate things, I had so many doubts if having a baby was the right thing to do, me and OH, problems with arm etc etc etc
> 
> Im not saying im now doubt free, but im more on track with things and know what I want.
> 
> Hopefully af will show wed or thurs so I can start again.

SO Glad to read this :) Its true what they say that every cloud has a silver lining :D

You should change your mood status to determined! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Its funny katie, I know my cycles are shorter than everyone elses, but this last two weeks have dragggggggggggggggged, if i hadnt been calendar watching, i would have said that ive been out of ttc for months!!!!
> 
> I had a dream last night of sitting up in bed with OH and our baby girl was lying in between us
> 
> wishful thinking i guess
> 
> anyway, ive been working on a new two piece project and im just about to finish the second piece and sew it together and add buttons etc - will post later today
> 
> Oh Huni lets hope that dream comes true for you very soon!! How lush! Cant wait to see your new project, i wish i could get my head around this crochet! Im gonna have a go now i think!Click to expand...

Just need to practice chick!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Pinky I thought id post my first attempt of a chain with the wool in my starter pack (the green one) Its very thin and i can see where im going with it. The pink wool is the chunky wool i bought the other day after struggling with the green wool. Ive started the napkin from the video you sent me and that is my first attempt of that, im on my fourth row, i know the edges are dodgy and not very square! ha! Im having a go anyway! :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 378759

Looking at the pink it looks to me like the tension is probably the issue. You -can- crochet thick wool with a smaller hook. I just crocheted myself a hook case using thick chunky wool and a 3.5 :)

I think you just need to practice on not pulling the wool tight. Crochet should go smooth and easy. Youll get there! x


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!!

How are we all doing today?

Im not too abd thanks! Hoping for a pos opk today...temps still down..had some ewcm last night so hoping im on track!

Im on :cloud9:. I made this little jacket out of shit wool just to test the pattern but...I made this little cute applique to go on it and matts fallen in love with it and keeps holding up the little jacket and melting...eeek gief baby!!!

xxx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> morning katie, I had a great night xx
> 
> I think, looking back, that maybe this blank cycle has done me good in a weird way. Ive had such a horrible two weeks and I never want to go through it again but in a way I think its made me re-evaluate things, I had so many doubts if having a baby was the right thing to do, me and OH, problems with arm etc etc etc
> 
> Im not saying im now doubt free, but im more on track with things and know what I want.
> 
> Hopefully af will show wed or thurs so I can start again.
> 
> SO Glad to read this :) Its true what they say that every cloud has a silver lining :D
> 
> You should change your mood status to determined! :thumbup:Click to expand...

after last night i want a status that says 'kinky'


----------



## teenah99

Ok, so I was mistaken yesterday, I was 4 weeks, today I am 4+1 weeks.

Overall feeling:

A bit lightheaded
BLOATED
Thirsty
TIRED

I am so happy. SOOOO SOOO HAPPY. I already love my baby so much.

Praying for the baby to snuggle in tight.


----------



## kt1988

Teenah I hope your baby snuggles in tight too! I'm very happy for you! 

Sarah I really hope u get your positive opk tday huni I'm keepin my fingers and toes crossed for u! Thanks for the advice about crochet, I dunno why our how I'm doing it so tight jus ada go with the thinner wool and having the same prob so its def tension! I think I must pull the loose end of wool too tight before looping it!


----------



## Pinky32

latest project - needs ironing
 



Attached Files:







blue outfit.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 4


----------



## teenah99

So I just went pee and when I wiped, there was blood, not bright red blood, but copperish blood. what should i do?!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Teenah if it's a bit of spotting you should be fine but if it carry's on for day's or get's heavier then you should go to A&E or somethink. Im not 100% sure but when i had spotting at somethink like 8 week's i went A&E and every think was fine. Fx'd all is well. x x x

Awww pinky hun that little outfit is well cute. bless. x x x

Awww sarah how sweet of matt. You can tell his gonna be a great daddy already. x x x

Kt just keep practicing hun and you will get there. :D x x x

Natt hope dentist went well hun. x x x

Laura how are ya hun. Aint seen you on here today so far. Hope your ok. x x x

Well Im F-ing nakered today and my leg's are killing me, Sore boob's are starting to go so I think this might not be my month. But im not getting low about it and im staying as positive as i can. Just ordered MIL's bday prezzie's, and got honey a lovly dress and me some shoe's. :D They will be here thursday so atleast im in on that day to get them and dont HAVE to stay in waiting, as that's when my mother's coming up to my place. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Good afternoon, sorry I haven't been on today, had a tooth extracted this morning, ouch! :( Took a while to get it out, was a lot of pushing and pulling! My OH said the root was massive as it was one my my back teeth. It's a bit sore at the moment, got some Paracetomol to ease the pain though. 

Jess - Good luck tomorrow hun. Hope the weather clears up for you :thumbup: I'm ok thank you, just my mouth is a bit sore :( xx 

Pinky - Glad to hear you had a good night chick and you are now back on track :hugs: Aww your latest Crochet Project is sooooo adorable! Great job hunni :thumbup: xx

KT - Well done with your Crochet hun, practice makes perfect :D As Pinky pointed out, yeah I do admit my first attempt at Crochet were shocking, you have to learn somewhere though chick. Your first attempt is brillant xx

Sarah - Hope your little eggy pops out soon chick :D Will you be sharing pictures of your little Crochet Jacket? :winkwink: xx

Teenah - Hope your spotting stops soon hun, I know how worrying it can be! :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's hun, I hope it is to, now thinking about tomorrow i forgot OH's got doctor's. Hope the result's are all ok. x x x

Hope your mouth feel's better soon hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow hun. Good luck :hugs: Thank you hun, me too, it's awful! :( xxx


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> Good afternoon, sorry I haven't been on today, had a tooth extracted this morning, ouch! :( Took a while to get it out, was a lot of pushing and pulling! My OH said the root was massive as it was one my my back teeth. It's a bit sore at the moment, got some Paracetomol to ease the pain though.
> 
> Jess - Good luck tomorrow hun. Hope the weather clears up for you :thumbup: I'm ok thank you, just my mouth is a bit sore :( xx
> 
> Pinky - Glad to hear you had a good night chick and you are now back on track :hugs: Aww your latest Crochet Project is sooooo adorable! Great job hunni :thumbup: xx
> 
> KT - Well done with your Crochet hun, practice makes perfect :D As Pinky pointed out, yeah I do admit my first attempt at Crochet were shocking, you have to learn somewhere though chick. Your first attempt is brillant xx
> 
> Sarah - Hope your little eggy pops out soon chick :D Will you be sharing pictures of your little Crochet Jacket? :winkwink: xx
> 
> Teenah - Hope your spotting stops soon hun, I know how worrying it can be! :hugs: xx

Hi Natt, :wave: How are you now huni, hope your mouths not too sore, sounds horrible!!! Teeth are so painful to have work done on arnt they!

Ive just had yet another go from scratch and i think im getting the hand of it, i didnt pull it at all this time just guided and it looks alot better. On the last one i was getting a bit confused of where the two links were to pull thru and sometimes pulled the wrong ones, when coming to that part on the next row i found it really tricky! Im enjoying starting from scratch so its giving me plenty of practice just doing row after row! :p


----------



## kt1988

Good luck for you and your Fiance tmoz Jess! I m sure everything will be fine, its going to be nice to know! Fxd sweetie!


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Hiya hun :hi: 

I'm not too bad thank you, my gum is just niggly, not really painful but I can feel something, if that makes sense? Thank you hun, yeah they are painful to have work done, will be glad when it's all over and I have had all my treatment done! 

That's great news hun that you have figured out your tension. You will get there eventually hun, you should have seen me when I first started off, I was getting so angry with having to keep starting again but as Pinky said, if you keep doing the same thing over and over, you'll get better and find it easier etc. You'll be sailing through it before you know it hun, we all have to start somewhere :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

Natt - by tomoz your mouth will start feeling much better - make sure to take some paracetamol before you go to bed xx

Jess - Good luck with results tomoz - im sure its all fine, just make sure you ask everything you want to know

Katie - yayyyy at tension getting better - it wont take long before your knocking projects out 

I did some little booties to match the project earlier
 



Attached Files:







blue booties.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's girlie's. :D x

Natt the news said it's pissing down tomorrow all day but im still going out :D x

Awww char them bootie's a so cute hun. x

Kt see your getting there hun, wont be long and you will be a pro :D x

Sarah Fx'd for Positive OPK hun. x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you for the tip hun, I really hope it's better tomorrow, had nothing but soup today, don't get me wrong, it's lovely but I'm so worried about getting something stuck in the hole and causing an infection. To make matters worse, I'm now suffering from heartburn aswell :growlmad: Your booties are so cute hun! Good job on a full suit :D xx

Jess - I don't blame you to be honest hun :haha: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol i just wanna get out. So I wont see my lovly ladie's in the morning but i will be on tomorrow after noon. I am off to hit my lovly comfy pillow now lol. So night night and sweet dreams to all. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

did they put a stitch in the hole?

eating something soft like the middle of a slice of toast should be ok nif you wanted something else

it'll be better tomoz


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Night night hun, sweet dreams :hugs: xx

Pinky - No they didn't put a stitch in the hole hun :( She said it would clot over or however she worded it, I hate having tooth extractions with a passion! :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

ok its prob a small hole which will clot over easily - i had to have stitches

just rinse your mouth with mouthwash or salty warm water to keep it clean


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> ok its prob a small hole which will clot over easily - i had to have stitches
> 
> just rinse your mouth with mouthwash or salty warm water to keep it clean

I have to rinse my mouth out with warm salty water 3-4 times a day x


----------



## Pinky32

good! salt is a natural cleanser so will help keep it clean and free from infection

how you feeling today?


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> good! salt is a natural cleanser so will help keep it clean and free from infection
> 
> how you feeling today?

That's what my dentist told me aswell. Thank you hun :)

I feel like I have been punched on the side of my face today, so sore! :(

How are you hun? x


----------



## Pinky32

it will get better - keep taking paracetamol xx

im good thanks, apparently orange are having a problem so all of my texts to OH didnt get delivered until 3am lol

im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cold


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> morning katie, I had a great night xx
> 
> I think, looking back, that maybe this blank cycle has done me good in a weird way. Ive had such a horrible two weeks and I never want to go through it again but in a way I think its made me re-evaluate things, I had so many doubts if having a baby was the right thing to do, me and OH, problems with arm etc etc etc
> 
> Im not saying im now doubt free, but im more on track with things and know what I want.
> 
> Hopefully af will show wed or thurs so I can start again.
> 
> SO Glad to read this :) Its true what they say that every cloud has a silver lining :D
> 
> You should change your mood status to determined! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> after last night i want a status that says 'kinky'Click to expand...

hahahaha u need one!!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Ok, so I was mistaken yesterday, I was 4 weeks, today I am 4+1 weeks.
> 
> Overall feeling:
> 
> A bit lightheaded
> BLOATED
> Thirsty
> TIRED
> 
> I am so happy. SOOOO SOOO HAPPY. I already love my baby so much.
> 
> Praying for the baby to snuggle in tight.

So happy for you teenah!

The girls made a thread called baby babblings where they are keeping track of whats going on etc...you should check it out :) x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Teenah I hope your baby snuggles in tight too! I'm very happy for you!
> 
> Sarah I really hope u get your positive opk tday huni I'm keepin my fingers and toes crossed for u! Thanks for the advice about crochet, I dunno why our how I'm doing it so tight jus ada go with the thinner wool and having the same prob so its def tension! I think I must pull the loose end of wool too tight before looping it!

Sounds like it honey :) The good thing is that once tension clicks...thats it...you never have to relearn it! But only way to really work out the tension kinks is to keep going. I kept doing squares, unraveling the wool and starting out over again :D

I never did get a pos opk, and i suspect if i ovulate dit was last night/today. So we shall see!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> latest project - needs ironing

Soooo cute! Really love the colours! x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Good afternoon, sorry I haven't been on today, had a tooth extracted this morning, ouch! :( Took a while to get it out, was a lot of pushing and pulling! My OH said the root was massive as it was one my my back teeth. It's a bit sore at the moment, got some Paracetomol to ease the pain though.
> 
> Jess - Good luck tomorrow hun. Hope the weather clears up for you :thumbup: I'm ok thank you, just my mouth is a bit sore :( xx
> 
> Pinky - Glad to hear you had a good night chick and you are now back on track :hugs: Aww your latest Crochet Project is sooooo adorable! Great job hunni :thumbup: xx
> 
> KT - Well done with your Crochet hun, practice makes perfect :D As Pinky pointed out, yeah I do admit my first attempt at Crochet were shocking, you have to learn somewhere though chick. Your first attempt is brillant xx
> 
> Sarah - Hope your little eggy pops out soon chick :D Will you be sharing pictures of your little Crochet Jacket? :winkwink: xx
> 
> Teenah - Hope your spotting stops soon hun, I know how worrying it can be! :hugs: xx


Aww honey...hope the mouth feels better soon!

I shall post up a picy in a bit. I love my little motif! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> morning katie, I had a great night xx
> 
> I think, looking back, that maybe this blank cycle has done me good in a weird way. Ive had such a horrible two weeks and I never want to go through it again but in a way I think its made me re-evaluate things, I had so many doubts if having a baby was the right thing to do, me and OH, problems with arm etc etc etc
> 
> Im not saying im now doubt free, but im more on track with things and know what I want.
> 
> Hopefully af will show wed or thurs so I can start again.
> 
> SO Glad to read this :) Its true what they say that every cloud has a silver lining :D
> 
> You should change your mood status to determined! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> after last night i want a status that says 'kinky'Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha u need one!!Click to expand...

my old yahoo chat name was KinkyPinky


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Natt hope your mouth feel's better soon hun. x

LOL kinkypinky x

Sarah how are you today hun, any luck with OPK's. x

Kt How you doing hun. Nice a relaxed this cycle i hope. x 

Well doctor's went great, 2 og the test result's was normal and 2 was low, i no that one of the was the actual sperm count it's self and OH cant remeber the other one. 
I couldnt go in with him as honey was very tired and kept crying so i waited out side. But he also told OH that once my blood test's are done and if i dont get my BFP this cycle then his refering me and OH to a fertility specialist :D x

So all went great. Im in a good mood today, only problem im so tired after all that walking lol. x

Hope everyone's ok. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls :hi: How are we all?!

Sarah sorry to hear you have not had a pos opk hun, lets hope that eggy has tricked you and its just not showed up on an opk. 

Pinky hope your phones back up and running now hun, 3am? Thats crazy, im assuming he didnt text u straight back lol!

Jess, Glad to hear everything went ok at the docs, what a relief it is that if you dont get ur bfp ull be referred, thats fab news. Although i hope you wont need it!! My cycle is very relaxed thanks hun, as much as i want that bfp im trying to keep positive this cycle not symptom spotting either. Although saying that i couldnt help but notice my left boob was killing me last night. Gotta be a sign of Ovulation and the hormones but its unusual for me! I can deal with all other symptoms during ovulation but i hate my boobs and nipples hurting :( im a right wimp!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, Glad your cycle's going well, not symptom spotting make's the 2ww much more relaxing, and thing's like cramp's and sore & tender boob's i wouldnt really call symptom spotting hun as you could roll over on your belly and feel them if there sore or cramp's there not hard to miss lol. So, so Far your doing really well hun. FX'd this is your cycle hun. x x x


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun, Glad your cycle's going well, not symptom spotting make's the 2ww much more relaxing, and thing's like cramp's and sore & tender boob's i wouldnt really call symptom spotting hun as you could roll over on your belly and feel them if there sore or cramp's there not hard to miss lol. So, so Far your doing really well hun. FX'd this is your cycle hun. x x x

Thats very true! Haha! I do hope this is my cycle, yours too hun, how lush would it b if we were all pregnant on here at the same time.... In an ideal world!! :) 

My doc surgery keeps, phoning me asking if I want my pill prescription Grrr!! no matter how many times I tell them they must not put it on the system unless u come c the doctor. Think I may, go see doc if unsuccessful this cycle just to let them know were ttc! Prob is they are phoning my mum too and she don't know were ttc!


can I just add that if my mum knew she would be over the moon... 1st grandchild so that whys I'm not telling her! ha!


----------



## teenah99

moved to another thread


----------



## Pinky32

natt- it wasnt my phone not working properly, it was his lol

dont worry, i havent told my mum for the (sort of) the same reason - she was so upset with the mc i havent got the heart to tell her im ttc and failing


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> natt- it wasnt my phone not working properly, it was his lol
> 
> dont worry, i havent told my mum for the (sort of) thI bet she e same reason - she was so upset with the mc i havent got the heart to tell her im ttc and failing

Oh I dun blame u hun, I bet it was horrible avin to tell her you had a miscarraige!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I have been taking Paracetomol as and when I need them hun :) Oh dear, that's not good that your OH didn't get your texts until 3am :shock: Hope Orange has sorted things out now chick :hugs: xx

Sarah - Thank you hunni :hugs: xx

Jess - Thank you hun :hugs: Really glad to hear everything went well at the Doctors hun. That's great news! :happydance: xx


----------



## Pinky32

katie - it was my mum that rusged me to hospital xmas eve at 11pm - shes not mentioned my mc since then but has dropped hints about "when are you going to have a baby" - i just laugh her off

natt - hope you feel better soon


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> katie - it was my mum that rusged me to hospital xmas eve at 11pm - shes not mentioned my mc since then but has dropped hints about "when are you going to have a baby" - i just laugh her off
> 
> natt - hope you feel better soon

Thank you hun. Hope you are ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off to bed now ladies, I'm absolutely shattered! My eyes are so heavy! Speak to you all soon. Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's Kt and natt. x

Kt do they ring your mum because that's what they got your number as if so just get it changed. x x x

Natt How's your mouth doing today hun. x x x

Pinky How's it going with OH so far, A lot better i hope. :D x x x

Laura How's are you sweetie? x x x

Sarah Any luck yet hun. Fx'd you get that positive OPK soon. x x x

Well my day cant get any better not seeing mum untill saturday or monday now but that's ok as long as i can see her and just found out my sister and her lovly kid's are not going back to liverpool there staying in london so im over the moon i will be there for my Niece/nethew's birth and to see my lovly niece's and nethew grow up. :D :D :D I cant even say how happy i am. It's the best news all day. x x x

Well im so tired now and my legs are killing me after my long day. Honey and OH are a sleep so it's so quite in here it's unreal lol. The peice and quite is lovly. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Night night natt and sweet dreams hun. x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm good thanks hun, 7 more sleeps!!!! 

Wow that's fantastic news about you sister, so happy for you :hugs: I bet she'll love having your support too! Hope you don't have to wait too long to see you mum too :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sweetie. x 

Glad my sister's staying, I cant wait to see her soon i aint seen her and the kid's for about a year or so now. Long time. And na hun my mum's defo coming soon lol. Im gonna cook her a nice meal. x x x

Awww hun it's so cute 7 more sleep's and you get to see your little baby daughter or son :D i get to see my little niece or nethew (your baby jellybean) :D lol Antie jess x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then chick :) 

I know soooo excited lol hehe Aunty jess! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

jess - yeah everythings fine with OH now thanks - went thru a rocky patch but we're cool now

I think Sarah is like me, and ov'd quite fast once we got her "almost" lines - she tested late the other night and it was darker and the next morning it was lighter - fingers crossed her temps will confirm it - but personally im over the moon for her as shes never had any line on an opk before so this is a first!

Glad to hear about your mum and sister - will be nice to see them and have a good catch up!


Laura - how you doing hun? youve not been on here much, only on the other thread :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hehe I know who you feel laura :D x x x

Pinky good to hear you and OH are all good now. Aww bless sarah. That's good then thank's and yer cant wait to see them. x x x

Well im off to bed now. Night Night and sweet dreams to all x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm fine ta pinky, good to see your back on track :thumbup: 


Ermmmmmm............6more sleeps!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's.

Feeling so shitty today i not well got a cold again. My nose is so runny and iv got a headache and on top of that im feeling cold. :( Also think AF will be arriving for me within the next week as iv got slight cramp's and AF is due from the 23rd to the 28th. :(

How are my lovly ladie's today. x

Laura it's so exciting hun. I cant wait either, wanna see your scan pic, and i wanna hear load's of good news this month. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :) 

Jess - That's great news about your family staying in London :D xx 

Laura - Yay! 7 more sleeps! :happydance: xx

Pinky - I was really pleased for Sarah aswell when she got her second line on the OPK's, I remember her telling us she had never had a positive. I was over the moon for her to see that second line :happydance: xx


----------



## Pinky32

Jess sorry to hear your not feeling well again

Natt - yeah im well pleased that she got an "almost"

Today is 12DPO - WHERE IS AF?????????????????????? Come on bitch, hit me! I need AF so I can get back in this stupid game

The good news is, my Ov normally comes between cd10-cd12, if AF comes today then CD12 is on a monday, which at the moment is the only days I see OH due to work being so busy. So in a way, the longer AF holds off, the better


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I hope AF holds off for you until you want it to arrive :thumbup: xx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you hun - tomoz would be perfect


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> thank you hun - tomoz would be perfect

You're welcome hunni. Want me to beg her to arrive tomorrow for you? :haha: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's. x

Pinky im sure it will all work out fine next cycle. Try not to stress yourself out next cycle. Dont over think everythink and everythink should go your way hun. x x x

You alright natt, how are ya today x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I'm not too bad thank you, a bit tired as I didn't sleep overly well with my gum playing up and my frequent toilet visits! Apart from that I'm ok thank you. How are you hun? xx


----------



## Laura2806

It feels strange wishing for someone to get AF lol but here goes......bitch witch please hit pinky tomorrow do she can get on with things! Thanks in advance :)

Jess and Natt I hope you both feel better soon ladies xx

Sooo excited!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yeah it does feel strange wishing for AF to arrive for someone but, needs must I guess :haha: 

Thank you hun :hugs: 

Woop! 7 more sleeps :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yep lol 

Bet you can't wait chick :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yep lol
> 
> Bet you can't wait chick :) xx

I can't hun :D Must be a lucky day as we both have an appointment on the same day :happydance: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> jess - yeah everythings fine with OH now thanks - went thru a rocky patch but we're cool now
> 
> I think Sarah is like me, and ov'd quite fast once we got her "almost" lines - she tested late the other night and it was darker and the next morning it was lighter - fingers crossed her temps will confirm it - but personally im over the moon for her as shes never had any line on an opk before so this is a first!
> 
> Glad to hear about your mum and sister - will be nice to see them and have a good catch up!
> 
> 
> Laura - how you doing hun? youve not been on here much, only on the other thread :(

Thanks honey!

However...I think ive got a pos opk. In real life...the line is darker than the control line..just didnt pick it up too well with the pic.

Im surprised...didnt expect it at all. Was convinced i was out another cycle. Now im just surprised and glad char told me to test. Cos i would have skipped out having sex and so with me thinking i was out id already stopped..now i atleast get a chance to get one in the window!

Do you think this is a pos?
 



Attached Files:







possible.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'm fine ta pinky, good to see your back on track :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ermmmmmm............6more sleeps!!!!

Not long to go! Hope youre feeling ok :) :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:
 

> Morning ladie's.
> 
> Feeling so shitty today i not well got a cold again. My nose is so runny and iv got a headache and on top of that im feeling cold. :( Also think AF will be arriving for me within the next week as iv got slight cramp's and AF is due from the 23rd to the 28th. :(
> 
> How are my lovly ladie's today. x
> 
> Laura it's so exciting hun. I cant wait either, wanna see your scan pic, and i wanna hear load's of good news this month. :D x x x

Still early days for af cramps though. Crossing fingers and toes that its just things snuggling in!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Jess - That's great news about your family staying in London :D xx
> 
> Laura - Yay! 7 more sleeps! :happydance: xx
> 
> Pinky - I was really pleased for Sarah aswell when she got her second line on the OPK's, I remember her tellin.g us she had never had a positive. I was over the moon for her to see that second line :happydance: xx

Awww thanks chick!

Tbh i was glad that i got a line at all. I never ever got anything but a feint line before...so to get something that even hinted at going positive was always exciting.

I dunno...just when i didnt have my temp rise today i had a feeling i should do the test and it was dark but not pos. Char said to test tongiht but was desp for a wee and was shocked to get such a strong line. First time ever...cd16...normally i have crosshairs by now!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Jess sorry to hear your not feeling well again
> 
> Natt - yeah im well pleased that she got an "almost"
> 
> Today is 12DPO - WHERE IS AF?????????????????????? Come on bitch, hit me! I need AF so I can get back in this stupid game
> 
> The good news is, my Ov normally comes between cd10-cd12, if AF comes today then CD12 is on a monday, which at the moment is the only days I see OH due to work being so busy. So in a way, the longer AF holds off, the better

I hope af comes right on track for you honey! I cant wait for this cycle to be over for you. Its been a hard 4 weeks for you my love..time to get you back on the happy excited train!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Jess - I'm not too bad thank you, a bit tired as I didn't sleep overly well with my gum playing up and my frequent toilet visits! Apart from that I'm ok thank you. How are you hun? xx

Awww...hope that tooth site feels better asap honey :hugs:


----------



## Pinky32

i didnt say test tonight - i said 5pm


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It feels strange wishing for someone to get AF lol but here goes......bitch witch please hit pinky tomorrow do she can get on with things! Thanks in advance :)
> 
> Jess and Natt I hope you both feel better soon ladies xx
> 
> Sooo excited!! Xx

LOL it does feel really weird doesnt it :D


----------



## sarahuk

U know what i meant Char!

:hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

:happydance: YOU GOT A POSITIVE OPK!!! Go you hunni sooo chuffed for you :)) get :sex: lmao 

Feelin ok but nervous, just wanna see jellybean's heart beating now! Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

still no af


----------



## sarahuk

awww come on af gogogogogog!


----------



## Pinky32

i had a tiny bit of smear when i wiped 5 mins ago


----------



## Laura2806

FXed AF will show today for you x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's.

Woooooooooooooooooo go sarah it's defo positive hun, i see it better when i click the pic, Im so happy you got it hun. :D :D :D
I know what you mean hun but i can get AF a week before AF up untill AF but like you said FX'd it's a baby snuggling in :D Fx'd this is your month hun. x

Awww pinky hun, sorry to hear AF aint arrived, That really dont sound nice saying that, but it's for a good reason. Hope it come's soon honey just keep checking. x 

Laura and natt how you to feeling today. x

Kt how's 2ww going hun, what are you now 6DPO/7DPO. Fx'd this is your month hun. x

Well still got slight cramps today and still not feeling to good but alot better then yesterday. Does a cold make your temp drop??? x x x

How are my lovly ladie's today. x


----------



## Laura2806

Hey jess glad your feeling a bit better. I'm not too bad ta sooooo glad it's Friday! Very nearly chucked up while brushing my teeth this morning :nope: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x
Ewww lol I remember that. But then again i still nearly do it now. The taste of the tooth paste and the feeling of the brush on my teeth used to do it for me. :D x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shes here!!!!

Shes very light but hopefully will get heavier thru the day but im happy on 2 counts

1. Its Friday which means I will ov around monday week (football night) 

2. Im 13DPO - thats the longest post ov ive ever gone!!!! Could mean my LP has finally lengthened

Can I get a wooooooooooooooop woooooooooooop

Jess - yes a cold can affect your temp - but i wouldnt worry about it

Lauran - your wishing worked - thank you


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Woooooooop Woooooooooop lol. Thank's hun for letting me know abouth the temp dip. x


----------



## Pinky32

oooooooh i do love a woooooop wooooop

im so happy i cant tell you

this has been the longesttttttttttttttttttttt cycle ever!!!!


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls sorry I've been a stranger, I had a busy day yesterday, me and my fiance went to visit our wedding venue again for a look around then we had a day in town shopping and went for for etc. we were on such a high lol! Then I get battered straight back to the floor when thinking about ttc, i feel so cheeky saying it bcoz all of u have been trying longer than me but im just soooo upset its taking this long, I feel like every month af is going to arrive and Ill be walking down the aisle still ttc! I know its pure luck wen ttc but I guess I thought I'd b pregnant by now given our age and I don't feel like were getting any closer to that bfp! 
Anyway girls thats my rant, I just wanted you all.to understand why sometimes I can't face coming on here! 

Sarah I'm soooo pleased uv had your pos opk huni, thats amazing news I'm so chuffed for you

Natt and laura how ur doing ok girls

Pinky sorry af haven't arrived! Dam witch never does what you want get to do! UPDATE! AF ARRIVED
Wooop wooop!

Jess I'm 7dpo hun so diff to any other cycle so far! hope those cramps your having are a sign of pregnancy huni I really do!


----------



## Pinky32

Katie - everyone at some stage (and often more than once) hits that ](*,) so dont apologise

It is a hard journey and yes, its luck at the end of the day that wins the prize all you have to do is keep reminding yourself why your on this journey and what that prize at the end will be

It doesnt matter if you have been trying for a few months or a few years - its still a hard journey and the longer it goes on, we start doubting things including our bodies, if we really want this prize etc

In the past few months, since the mc, I have hit that ](*,) so many times my head hurts, but you have to pick yourself up, slightly put it out of your mind and carry on with life. It will happen, just takes a bit longer for some of us.

:hug:


----------



## kt1988

Pinky32 said:


> Katie - everyone at some stage (and often more than once) hits that ](*,) so dont apologise
> 
> It is a hard journey and yes, its luck at the end of the day that wins the prize all you have to do is keep reminding yourself why your on this journey and what that prize at the end will be
> 
> It doesnt matter if you have been trying for a few months or a few years - its still a hard journey and the longer it goes on, we start doubting things including our bodies, if we really want this prize etc
> 
> In the past few months, since the mc, I have hit that ](*,) so many times my head hurts, but you have to pick yourself up, slightly put it out of your mind and carry on with life. It will happen, just takes a bit longer for some of us.
> 
> :hug:


Thank u huni, if only I knew ttc would b this hard! I panicked b4 for missing a pill! Duh!:dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

we all did that - i was on it for so many years and each morning paniced if i forgot to take it

haha what a joke!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww kt hun dont be sorry like pinky said weve all been there and had our moment's i no its a bit different for me as i do have a child but it still hurt's to know im having trouble TTC and if this aint my cycle then im most likly to find out why. After having one baby so quickly you wouldnt believe it would take this long for a second. Iv hit that brickwall so many time's aswell. But we will all get there hun, sooner rather then later hopefully but well get there. Fx'd this is your cycle hun. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Thanks girls but I don't think it is my cycle coz I don't feel any different! Fxd tho!


----------



## Pinky32

the majority of preggy women say they dont feel any different so thats a good sign

each cycle we look for a sign but 99% of the time there is no sign

i read ages ago that after the egg has implanted it then takes a minimum of 48 hours for the body to tell the brain that something is different and (possible) symptoms MAY start then by which time we have tested

In a way, the pple that say that XXX or YYY happened, are fooling themselves that it was a sign


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun dont feel down pinky's right, I didnt have no sign's of pregnancy just no arrival of AF and still didnt get no sign of pregnancy untill i was 3 month's gone. The only thing i had was bleeding gum's when i brushed but i always get that even now day's lol. That's why i gave up symptom spotting because it's useless to me. I dont even put in that i had cramp's during AF anymore and it has made me so much more relaxed this cycle i cant actually believe it's gone this quick and im DPO10 already. :D x x x I know it's easy said then done but just relax, It's not actually that hard after you've done it for a week or so. x


----------



## kt1988

Thanks pink its probably true but i guess i wont feel better until i get that bfp!! :wacko:

And Jess its nice to know that you had no symptoms i hope that will be the case with me and im worrying for nothing.:dohh:


----------



## Laura2806

KT I had absolutely no idea and was stunned when I got mine, it will happen hunni try not to worry, I know it's easier said than done tho! If your worried speak to your doc, but you know your oving and are regular so other than sex every other day there's not much more you can, makes you feel so helpless doesn't it! Don't feel like you can't come and rant about tho hun that's what this thread is about! Good times and the bad. Big hugs to you xxxx

Pinky soooooo happy AF arrived!! Wooooop wooooop :happydance:


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> KT I had absolutely no idea and was stunned when I got mine, it will happen hunni try not to worry, I know it's easier said than done tho! If your worried speak to your doc, but you know your oving and are regular so other than sex every other day there's not much more you can, makes you feel so helpless doesn't it! Don't feel like you can't come and rant about tho hun that's what this thread is about! Good times and the bad. Big hugs to you xxxx
> 
> Pinky soooooo happy AF arrived!! Wooooop wooooop :happydance:

Thanks laura I really appreciate that :o) I do hope I get a nice suprise like u hun! well soon see i guess. I do feel happier speaking to u all but I jus generally feel.fed up of thinking about it all the time!


----------



## Laura2806

It's draining isn't it :hugs: it'll happen soon and be soo worth the wait xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's.
> 
> Woooooooooooooooooo go sarah it's defo positive hun, i see it better when i click the pic, Im so happy you got it hun. :D :D :D
> I know what you mean hun but i can get AF a week before AF up untill AF but like you said FX'd it's a baby snuggling in :D Fx'd this is your month hun. x
> 
> Awww pinky hun, sorry to hear AF aint arrived, That really dont sound nice saying that, but it's for a good reason. Hope it come's soon honey just keep checking. x
> 
> Laura and natt how you to feeling today. x
> 
> Kt how's 2ww going hun, what are you now 6DPO/7DPO. Fx'd this is your month hun. x
> 
> Well still got slight cramps today and still not feeling to good but alot better then yesterday. Does a cold make your temp drop??? x x x
> 
> How are my lovly ladie's today. x

Thanks hun! Was so tempted to frame that pic and show everyone that ever came to the house..I was so proud of it hehe!

Anything, literally, can make your temps drop. Thats why docs and the FS will tell you temps mean nothing. Hell..they dont even rely on them for tracking or ovulation. 

So I say...if you dont use opks, use it for picking up the thermal shift then try and not worry about what they do afterwards. Pregnant or no pregnant....they can go up or go down! :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hey jess glad your feeling a bit better. I'm not too bad ta sooooo glad it's Friday! Very nearly chucked up while brushing my teeth this morning :nope: xx

Oh no! Could have been worse though...you coulda chucked..ON your toothbrush!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy shes here!!!!
> 
> Shes very light but hopefully will get heavier thru the day but im happy on 2 counts
> 
> 1. Its Friday which means I will ov around monday week (football night)
> 
> 2. Im 13DPO - thats the longest post ov ive ever gone!!!! Could mean my LP has finally lengthened
> 
> Can I get a wooooooooooooooop woooooooooooop
> 
> Jess - yes a cold can affect your temp - but i wouldnt worry about it
> 
> Lauran - your wishing worked - thank you

WE!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls sorry I've been a stranger, I had a busy day yesterday, me and my fiance went to visit our wedding venue again for a look around then we had a day in town shopping and went for for etc. we were on such a high lol! Then I get battered straight back to the floor when thinking about ttc, i feel so cheeky saying it bcoz all of u have been trying longer than me but im just soooo upset its taking this long, I feel like every month af is going to arrive and Ill be walking down the aisle still ttc! I know its pure luck wen ttc but I guess I thought I'd b pregnant by now given our age and I don't feel like were getting any closer to that bfp!
> Anyway girls thats my rant, I just wanted you all.to understand why sometimes I can't face coming on here!
> 
> Sarah I'm soooo pleased uv had your pos opk huni, thats amazing news I'm so chuffed for you
> 
> Natt and laura how ur doing ok girls
> 
> Pinky sorry af haven't arrived! Dam witch never does what you want get to do! UPDATE! AF ARRIVED
> Wooop wooop!
> 
> Jess I'm 7dpo hun so diff to any other cycle so far! hope those cramps your having are a sign of pregnancy huni I really do!

Dont worry about needing to let this stuff out...thats what we are here for. And sometimes yeah we need to take a step away from bnb to sort our emotions and oue heads out. Weve all done it!

Its hard because for all of us...when we first made the decision to ttc we all deep down expected that a couple of months with unprotected sex and we would be knocked up. If we had come into ttc with the knowledge and understanding we have now...think wed all be slightly less dissapointed at how things went.

Its a very hard journey. To be honest...its just as hard for me now on 23 cycles as it was on cycle 2. It hurts us all the same when af hits. We all feel that same deflation. All I will say is...having been at it so long now, i feel like im dragged down by af appearing less than i was back then. Its because you come to rely on it and expect nothing less.

Youll get your bfp. We all will. Might take some time. But atleast we will know that our babies were never unwanted accidents and that we fought hard with all our heart and soul to bring them into our lives :) :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha that's very true! :sick:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> the majority of preggy women say they dont feel any different so thats a good sign
> 
> each cycle we look for a sign but 99% of the time there is no sign
> 
> i read ages ago that after the egg has implanted it then takes a minimum of 48 hours for the body to tell the brain that something is different and (possible) symptoms MAY start then by which time we have tested
> 
> In a way, the pple that say that XXX or YYY happened, are fooling themselves that it was a sign

Agree...plus hcg has to be building to really make you feel unwell.

When we are ttc we, lets be honest, obsess and panic at every little thing. If there was such strong obvious symptoms from day 1...there would be no surprise pregnancies.

Btw...my mom felt no different whatsoever in both her pregnancies. Didnt even have morning sickness or anyting the entire time. Only thing she had was a missed period


----------



## Laura2806

Youll get your bfp. We all will. Might take some time. But atleast we will know that our babies were never unwanted accidents and that we fought hard with all our heart and soul to bring them into our lives :) :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I love this :))


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> KT I had absolutely no idea and was stunned when I got mine, it will happen hunni try not to worry, I know it's easier said than done tho! If your worried speak to your doc, but you know your oving and are regular so other than sex every other day there's not much more you can, makes you feel so helpless doesn't it! Don't feel like you can't come and rant about tho hun that's what this thread is about! Good times and the bad. Big hugs to you xxxx
> 
> Pinky soooooo happy AF arrived!! Wooooop wooooop :happydance:
> 
> Thanks laura I really appreciate that :o) I do hope I get a nice suprise like u hun! well soon see i guess. I do feel happier speaking to u all but I jus generally feel.fed up of thinking about it all the time!Click to expand...

I think when you think about it in relative terms, you do relax a bit more and see the logic.

Even if your bding is at the right time. Even if the egg is sooo perfect. Even if there is healthy sperm waiting. Theres still only around a 23% chance of conception and implantation. Thats why it takes a little time :)

Average first pregnancy takes between 12 and 18 months. And based on those odds im not surprised!


----------



## teenah99

Sarah - Yay for that VERY postive OPK! Any EWCM? Personally, I only saw EWCM after a BM on the TP. I was doing internal checks, but it was so confusing, it's always some sort of wet...ya know? Since my cycles evened out, I knew that I was Oing by ewcm exclusively...

KT - I was not expecting my BFP this month at all! In fact if I am truthful, I was resigned to not seeing it and excited about having a few drinks on vacation in NYC...and then...BAM...faint pos...faint pos...VISUAL POS...BFP IN MY FACE... Honestly, the ONLY indication, was at 10 dpo-13 dpo sore bruised like heavy feeling boobs (only on the sides) and even that I wrote off as pre-AF or like acting too wild at the baseball games and clapping too much.

PINKY - Good luck this cycle. YOU WILL GET THAT BFP SOON. I just know it!

:hugs:


----------



## kt1988

Thanks girls, its a though journey isn't it! Those stats certainly put it into perspective sarah! I guess its just something I've got to deal with.... All the reading on the net on different websites don't help lol people say 'i just knew I was pregnant'


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I didn't! 

I found those stats really helped me, stops you feeling so useless lol xx


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls sorry I've been a stranger, I had a busy day yesterday, me and my fiance went to visit our wedding venue again for a look around then we had a day in town shopping and went for for etc. we were on such a high lol! Then I get battered straight back to the floor when thinking about ttc, i feel so cheeky saying it bcoz all of u have been trying longer than me but im just soooo upset its taking this long, I feel like every month af is going to arrive and Ill be walking down the aisle still ttc! I know its pure luck wen ttc but I guess I thought I'd b pregnant by now given our age and I don't feel like were getting any closer to that bfp!
> Anyway girls thats my rant, I just wanted you all.to understand why sometimes I can't face coming on here!
> 
> Sarah I'm soooo pleased uv had your pos opk huni, thats amazing news I'm so chuffed for you
> 
> Natt and laura how ur doing ok girls
> 
> Pinky sorry af haven't arrived! Dam witch never does what you want get to do! UPDATE! AF ARRIVED
> Wooop wooop!
> 
> Jess I'm 7dpo hun so diff to any other cycle so far! hope those cramps your having are a sign of pregnancy huni I really do!
> 
> Dont worry about needing to let this stuff out...thats what we are here for. And sometimes yeah we need to take a step away from bnb to sort our emotions and oue heads out. Weve all done it!
> 
> Its hard because for all of us...when we first made the decision to ttc we all deep down expected that a couple of months with unprotected sex and we would be knocked up. If we had come into ttc with the knowledge and understanding we have now...think wed all be slightly less dissapointed at how things went.
> 
> Its a very hard journey. To be honest...its just as hard for me now on 23 cycles as it was on cycle 2. It hurts us all the same when af hits. We all feel that same deflation. All I will say is...having been at it so long now, i feel like im dragged down by af appearing less than i was back then. Its because you come to rely on it and expect nothing less.
> 
> Youll get your bfp. We all will. Might take some time. But atleast we will know that our babies were never unwanted accidents and that we fought hard with all our heart and soul to bring them into our lives :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats lovely sarah thanks hun, my OH keeps saying that too me, he tries to keep out if it but now and again he says lil comments that melt my heart.


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, sorry I haven't been on, been so tired and in pain with my tooth, it's not too bad at the moment though, I spent all yesterday afternoon led on the sofa under my duvet watching tv.

Sarah - Yay for a Positive OPK hun, really happy for you! :happydance::hugs: xx

Pinky - Yay for AF arriving hunni :happydance: It's awful saying that but it's for a good reason, right? Wooooooop wooooooop! :yipee: xx

Jess & KT - I'm not too bad thank you, just soooo tired! xx

Laura - How are you doing hun? xx

Hope everyone is ok? :)


----------



## kt1988

teenah99 said:


> Sarah - Yay for that VERY postive OPK! Any EWCM? Personally, I only saw EWCM after a BM on the TP. I was doing internal checks, but it was so confusing, it's always some sort of wet...ya know? Since my cycles evened out, I knew that I was Oing by ewcm exclusively...
> 
> KT - I was not expecting my BFP this month at all! In fact if I am truthful, I was resigned to not seeing it and excited about having a few drinks on vacation in NYC...and then...BAM...faint pos...faint pos...VISUAL POS...BFP IN MY FACE... Honestly, the ONLY indication, was at 10 dpo-13 dpo sore bruised like heavy feeling boobs (only on the sides) and even that I wrote off as pre-AF or like acting too wild at the baseball games and clapping too much.
> 
> PINKY - Good luck this cycle. YOU WILL GET THAT BFP SOON. I just know it!
> 
> :hugs:

Thats a relief hun its nice to hear the pregnant ladies didn't know they were actually pregnant b4 their bfp. Im going to try and not bother testing this month as I normally get pinky discharge 12dpo preparing for af so its not long now!


----------



## Pinky32

teenah99 said:


> Sarah - Yay for that VERY postive OPK! Any EWCM? Personally, I only saw EWCM after a BM on the TP. I was doing internal checks, but it was so confusing, it's always some sort of wet...ya know? Since my cycles evened out, I knew that I was Oing by ewcm exclusively...
> 
> KT - I was not expecting my BFP this month at all! In fact if I am truthful, I was resigned to not seeing it and excited about having a few drinks on vacation in NYC...and then...BAM...faint pos...faint pos...VISUAL POS...BFP IN MY FACE... Honestly, the ONLY indication, was at 10 dpo-13 dpo sore bruised like heavy feeling boobs (only on the sides) and even that I wrote off as pre-AF or like acting too wild at the baseball games and clapping too much.
> 
> PINKY - Good luck this cycle. YOU WILL GET THAT BFP SOON. I just know it!
> 
> :hugs:

thank you - hope your preggy intuition is working lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning my lovly ladie's :D x

Sarah thank's for the comment hun. :D also i see matt has SA on the 12th. Hope the result's are good news hun. x

Kt cheer up my lovly dont feel down. You will get there soon. How you feeling today hun. x

Pinky how you doing today hun. x

Laura Wooooo not long till scan now hun. :D so excited x

Natt hun sorry to hear your mouths still giving you pain. hope it gets better soon hun. x

Sorry i aint been on that much girlie's iv got really bad backache and been trying to relax inbetween doing thing's for my bubz. Thought i would pop on and catch up. Hope all my lovly ladie's are ok. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun :hugs: Hope your backache eases for you soon and doesn't give you too much uncomfort :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

Jess Sorry your not feeling well again - take it easy and do things when you have to lol

Yesterday bI felt as though a black cloud had lifted and I cant tell you how positive I felt - seems like agessssssss since I felt that positive.

What with sarah getting her first ever positive OPK, AF arriving for me and things with OH are really good

Well, Ive finished another project - might just keep doing this one in different colours for a while - play around with it
 



Attached Files:







hooded jumper.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww pinky that's lovly hun. :D keep it up. What you gonna try next. Glad your feeling really positive hun thats great to hear. x

Thank's pinky and natt. I hope it goe's soon aswell giving me so much grief. I might be getting a laptop i a few day's so gonna be chilling on my sofa chatting with ya's not on a chair lol. x


----------



## Pinky32

not sure, going to look around and see what patterns grab my eye

i used to have a base unit so was always stuck in the chair at my desk, but then treated myself to a laptop, i dont think i would have had the patience to learn crocheting sitting at a desk - soooooooooooo much more comfy laid out on sofa with my feet up


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hehe lol that's what i wanna do. Im gonna start crocheting/knitting soon. Maybe in a couple of week's. I dunno. I know were im getting my needle's from and my wool so it's just when im ready. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Sarah - Yay for that VERY postive OPK! Any EWCM? Personally, I only saw EWCM after a BM on the TP. I was doing internal checks, but it was so confusing, it's always some sort of wet...ya know? Since my cycles evened out, I knew that I was Oing by ewcm exclusively...
> 
> KT - I was not expecting my BFP this month at all! In fact if I am truthful, I was resigned to not seeing it and excited about having a few drinks on vacation in NYC...and then...BAM...faint pos...faint pos...VISUAL POS...BFP IN MY FACE... Honestly, the ONLY indication, was at 10 dpo-13 dpo sore bruised like heavy feeling boobs (only on the sides) and even that I wrote off as pre-AF or like acting too wild at the baseball games and clapping too much.
> 
> PINKY - Good luck this cycle. YOU WILL GET THAT BFP SOON. I just know it!
> 
> :hugs:

Ive ntocied it aye...but about the same as you...after going to the bathroom!

Im just waiting to see if i did actually ovulate now. Stupid temps are not playing ball lol :) x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Thanks girls, its a though journey isn't it! Those stats certainly put it into perspective sarah! I guess its just something I've got to deal with.... All the reading on the net on different websites don't help lol people say 'i just knew I was pregnant'

Thing is...hindsight is a wonderful thing. Its easy to look back and then make those mental ties because you now KNOW you wer epregnant....so everything you had felt through the week leading up to it..however normal..just MUST have been bfp related! Even tho it wasnt!

When i had my bfp cycle the only thing i had was motion sickness right before the bfp. But it wasnt a "ooo is that a pregnancy symptom im having?!"...it was a "shit hope im not getting ill" type situation!

Best advice I can give is to take it cycle by cycle. Try not to look backwards and dont try and loko forwards (in terms of timing). Just concentrate on the cycle at hand and if it turns out to be a no bfp cycle...walk into the next one focused and ready for attack. If we stop and think about how long its been taking wed be a mess. Its something ive had to stop doing myself too. If i look backwars now it just upsets me too much :) x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls sorry I've been a stranger, I had a busy day yesterday, me and my fiance went to visit our wedding venue again for a look around then we had a day in town shopping and went for for etc. we were on such a high lol! Then I get battered straight back to the floor when thinking about ttc, i feel so cheeky saying it bcoz all of u have been trying longer than me but im just soooo upset its taking this long, I feel like every month af is going to arrive and Ill be walking down the aisle still ttc! I know its pure luck wen ttc but I guess I thought I'd b pregnant by now given our age and I don't feel like were getting any closer to that bfp!
> Anyway girls thats my rant, I just wanted you all.to understand why sometimes I can't face coming on here!
> 
> Sarah I'm soooo pleased uv had your pos opk huni, thats amazing news I'm so chuffed for you
> 
> Natt and laura how ur doing ok girls
> 
> Pinky sorry af haven't arrived! Dam witch never does what you want get to do! UPDATE! AF ARRIVED
> Wooop wooop!
> 
> Jess I'm 7dpo hun so diff to any other cycle so far! hope those cramps your having are a sign of pregnancy huni I really do!
> 
> Dont worry about needing to let this stuff out...thats what we are here for. And sometimes yeah we need to take a step away from bnb to sort our emotions and oue heads out. Weve all done it!
> 
> Its hard because for all of us...when we first made the decision to ttc we all deep down expected that a couple of months with unprotected sex and we would be knocked up. If we had come into ttc with the knowledge and understanding we have now...think wed all be slightly less dissapointed at how things went.
> 
> Its a very hard journey. To be honest...its just as hard for me now on 23 cycles as it was on cycle 2. It hurts us all the same when af hits. We all feel that same deflation. All I will say is...having been at it so long now, i feel like im dragged down by af appearing less than i was back then. Its because you come to rely on it and expect nothing less.
> 
> Youll get your bfp. We all will. Might take some time. But atleast we will know that our babies were never unwanted accidents and that we fought hard with all our heart and soul to bring them into our lives :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats lovely sarah thanks hun, my OH keeps saying that too me, he tries to keep out if it but now and again he says lil comments that melt my heart.Click to expand...

They are good like that :D Im lucky...Matt is the PMA of our relationship and when i cry about it hes poking me to get back up. Im defo the pessimist to his optomist!

Sometimes getting that little pick me up from the oh is just whats needed. Do you ever tell him how youre feeling when you get low with it?


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Hiya ladies, sorry I haven't been on, been so tired and in pain with my tooth, it's not too bad at the moment though, I spent all yesterday afternoon led on the sofa under my duvet watching tv.
> 
> Sarah - Yay for a Positive OPK hun, really happy for you! :happydance::hugs: xx
> 
> Pinky - Yay for AF arriving hunni :happydance: It's awful saying that but it's for a good reason, right? Wooooooop wooooooop! :yipee: xx
> 
> Jess & KT - I'm not too bad thank you, just soooo tired! xx
> 
> Laura - How are you doing hun? xx
> 
> Hope everyone is ok? :)

Thanks honey! No real agood temp shift yet tho..maybe egg didnt drop! We shall see!

I hope that things are better today with the tooth :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning my lovly ladie's :D x
> 
> Sarah thank's for the comment hun. :D also i see matt has SA on the 12th. Hope the result's are good news hun. x
> 
> Kt cheer up my lovly dont feel down. You will get there soon. How you feeling today hun. x
> 
> Pinky how you doing today hun. x
> 
> Laura Wooooo not long till scan now hun. :D so excited x
> 
> Natt hun sorry to hear your mouths still giving you pain. hope it gets better soon hun. x
> 
> Sorry i aint been on that much girlie's iv got really bad backache and been trying to relax inbetween doing thing's for my bubz. Thought i would pop on and catch up. Hope all my lovly ladie's are ok. x x x

Hey! Hope you feel better soon chick!

He had his referral done :) Since sperm analysis has to be done at the fertility dept we have to wait for the hospital referral to come through with his date and time :) So she made the referral the 12th. Got to wait and see how long the waiting list is now :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Jess Sorry your not feeling well again - take it easy and do things when you have to lol
> 
> Yesterday bI felt as though a black cloud had lifted and I cant tell you how positive I felt - seems like agessssssss since I felt that positive.
> 
> What with sarah getting her first ever positive OPK, AF arriving for me and things with OH are really good
> 
> Well, Ive finished another project - might just keep doing this one in different colours for a while - play around with it

And its an amazing project too! Love the little hoodie!!

And btw girls...

I have THE BESTEST best friend EVER!!!

I received a package today...yes I did!! Inside it was a gorgeous birthday card with the sweetest messsage inside which really touched my heart...and underneath it was the cutest thing ever!!!

You remember the little blue and white jumper that charlotte made with the matching nappy shorts? Well...ITS MINE!!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEE im so excited and so touched!!! Matching booties too!! :happydance: I couldnt have asked for a better gift for my birthday and its been a massive pma boost and focus giver!

Matt and I are so excited...we now have babies first outfit...all pleasure and thanks to aunty charlotte...cant wait to show u girls piccies of baby in its new cutest ever little outfit!!

LOVE YOU CHARLOTTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXXXXX:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> not sure, going to look around and see what patterns grab my eye
> 
> i used to have a base unit so was always stuck in the chair at my desk, but then treated myself to a laptop, i dont think i would have had the patience to learn crocheting sitting at a desk - soooooooooooo much more comfy laid out on sofa with my feet up

Same with me :) Have the laptop on a little table by the bed and I crochet on the bed with my back against the wall :) soooo comfy!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun and i hope the result's come back good. Got my Fx'd for ya both. x

Aww how sweet of pinky, wish i had a best friend like that. x


----------



## Laura2806

4more sleeps jess :) 

That's gorgeous pinky :) diff colours would be lovely too :) 

Good to see everyone's getting into crochet or knitting :thumbup: I might start knitting in the next couple of weeks, my mums got a pattern she found at my grandma's when clearing the house out and she wants to make it for jellybean :) gonna ask mum to show me how to knitt so I can make some booties and things :) 

Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Awww that's lively of pinky, Sarah, bet your dead chuffed :) 

Good to see you and pinky are both happy again :)


----------



## sarahuk

Im VERY happy! Ill be happier wit crosshairs if I get them...but atm im just happy to have even got a pos opk. And this gift was truly treasured made my year!

Its a nice craft to pick up laura..so many things you can make! Its too cute!!


----------



## Laura2806

Good! The pos opk is brill :) 

I like sewing and craftwork so hopefully I'll get the hang of knitting lol x


----------



## Laura2806

https://www.deramores.com/all-in-one-and-mittens-in-sirdar-snuggly-snowflake-chunky-1774 wow!


----------



## Pinky32

Im so glad your pressie did the trick!!!!!

youn n me have been sooooooooooooooo low lately, you needed a boost

Now hurry up and made that baby to fit in it!!!!!!!!!

Laura - yayyyyyyyyyy for wanting to get into knitting - i have to say, i find crocheting so much easier and faster than knitting - i can do so much more crocheting whereas i felt quite limited with knitting


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know laura hun. It's going so quick the scan app will be here in no time. x

Well my laptop and new phone come's on tuesday, for my 3 year ann, Cant wait and testing that day to. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky I've been looking at vids on YouTube for making booties, looked at both knitting and crocheting, I'm thinking seeing as we have loads of knitting stuff, my mum's and Grandma's I'm gonna give that a bash first and if I don't get on with it I'll try crocheting lol the other good thing is my mum can teach me and personally I find it easier to watch someone in the flesh lol gonna ask my mum once we've had the scan and know everything's ok :thumbup: 

Jess it really has, one minute i had just found out and now I'm 4days away from my scan! I know it's earlier than usual but still lol


----------



## Pinky32

i agree with you, i learn better from watching pple too

oooh fingers crossed it works out - booties are small and fiddly


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun :) the loom method looks dead easy but the booties aren't as nice lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Laura I know what you mean hun. Taking up crocheting, cant wait to see your work hun. x

Hope everyone's ok? x

Im of to MIL's today as it's her birthday. So wont be back untill late, would love to stay and chat but iv gotta go do my hair, and get dressed. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

morning girls

jess - have a good day

laura - yeah i looked at loom stuff too - ive made about 5 different styles of booties and i found i wasnt really keen on any of them lol trial and error

i made a hooded poncho last night while watch the football
 



Attached Files:







hooded poncho.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :) 

Pinky - Your latest crochet projects are so adorable hun, you are doing so well! :D xx

Sarah - Fingers crossed your temp will spike soon to confirm your egg has dropped :dust: Thank you hun, it's just really niggly, has been like this since yesterday so I think it's healing now :) Awwww how sweet of Pinky! Woop woop for Baby's 1st Outfit :happydance: xx

Laura - Ooo good luck with your Knitting hun :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Morning! 

Thanks Jessie not promising anything special lol 

Im probs gonna end up with loads of booties and not liking any of them :haha: when I told oh I was looking at the vids while he was at footie he said 'you gonna knitt me a jumper?!' showed him the all-in-one I like and he said if I make the baby one I've gotta make him one too! I better start knitting lol 

That's gorgeous pinky :) well done :) 

Glad to hear your tooths healing Natt :thumbup: Thanks:) as soon as we've had the scan and know all is well I'm gonna ask mum to teach me :) FXed it works out ok lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You'll really enjoy it hun, it's so relaxing. Practice makes perfect hun :D

Thank you chick, hoping it heals fully sooner rather than later! :thumbup: xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls how are you all? My new crochet hook arrived yeaterday so im going to have a little go now!

I love your latest projects pinky, I cant believe you made that poncho whilst watching the footie! Lol!

Hope your tooths getting better Natt, and everything is ok with your pregnancy :)

Laura im glad your starting knitting hun, its no lovely seeing all these projects on here init!

Sarah hows your Temps doing hun, hope you have crosshairs soon! FXD!!

Jess hows your tww treating you? Still cool and calm?! Not long for us now and well be testing!


----------



## Laura2806

Hope so Natt :) Aww how's it feeling today? 

Yay what you making kt? It is lovely to see all the projects going on :)


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Hope so Natt :) Aww how's it feeling today?
> 
> Yay what you making kt? It is lovely to see all the projects going on :)


Hi laura :hi: 
I'm not making anything specific at the moment I'm just practising, I'm following a video pinky sent me I think its just a lil napkin! Then I venture on and do lil projects if I get the hang of it!


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds like a plan chick :) 

Eugh all I've done is have breakfast and half an hour of ironing and I want my bed again!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Good! The pos opk is brill :)
> 
> I like sewing and craftwork so hopefully I'll get the hang of knitting lol x

You will im sure!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Im so glad your pressie did the trick!!!!!
> 
> youn n me have been sooooooooooooooo low lately, you needed a boost
> 
> Now hurry up and made that baby to fit in it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Laura - yayyyyyyyyyy for wanting to get into knitting - i have to say, i find crocheting so much easier and faster than knitting - i can do so much more crocheting whereas i felt quite limited with knitting

Awww thanks chick...im working on it...just need my body to play ball!

And thankyou again...Im so chuffed with my gift!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls how are you all? My new crochet hook arrived yeaterday so im going to have a little go now!
> 
> I love your latest projects pinky, I cant believe you made that poncho whilst watching the footie! Lol!
> 
> Hope your tooths getting better Natt, and everything is ok with your pregnancy :)
> 
> Laura im glad your starting knitting hun, its no lovely seeing all these projects on here init!
> 
> Sarah hows your Temps doing hun, hope you have crosshairs soon! FXD!!
> 
> Jess hows your tww treating you? Still cool and calm?! Not long for us now and well be testing!

My temps are pants chick...yours are looking nice though! x


----------



## sarahuk

Afternoon girlies hope youre all ok!

Im a bit meh today. While im excited i got my first pos opk, im not having any thermal shift...starting to get nervous im not oving again :( I dont understand...months of charts where i had a clear thermal shift and then soon as i see the doc i seem to stop oving...wtf!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Hope so chick :)

Aww Hun the good news is either way your on the right track to get things sorted and get that BFP! Have you had your appointment come through yet? Any more bloods booked? 

Have you done any more OPKs since? I know I didn't get a pos but my surge went on for weeks and I eventually OVed, FXed that eggy just wasn't quite ready and is waiting until the perfect time to pop out and suprise you xx


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Thank you hun, my tooth is still niggly but not as bad as it was, if it doesn't get any better soon then I'm going to go back to the Dentist and see if they can give me some antibiotics as it may be infected :( Everything is great with the Pregnancy thank you hun. Good luck for when you test, not long to go now :happydance: xx

Laura - It's not too bad thank you hun, just niggly, hope it would just heal already! Driving me crazy :( xx

Sarah - Sorry to hear you are feeing a bit meh hun, sending you big :hugs: As Laura said, hopefully you will have a second surge and this time the egg will be ready? :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you hun xx

Just been on a Morph site to see what our Babies would look like, they are cute! If anyone wants to see the outcome I will upload them, don't want to just upload them and upset anyone though :)


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> KT - Thank you hun, my tooth is still niggly but not as bad as it was, if it doesn't get any better soon then I'm going to go back to the Dentist and see if they can give me some antibiotics as it may be infected :( Everything is great with the Pregnancy thank you hun. Good luck for when you test, not long to go now :happydance: xx
> 
> Laura - It's not too bad thank you hun, just niggly, hope it would just heal already! Driving me crazy :( xx
> 
> Sarah - Sorry to hear you are feeing a bit meh hun, sending you big :hugs: As Laura said, hopefully you will have a second surge and this time the egg will be ready? :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you hun xx
> 
> Just been on a Morph site to see what our Babies would look like, they are cute! If anyone wants to see the outcome I will upload them, don't want to just upload them and upset anyone though :)

yeh I agree hun give it a couple more days and go see them again as u dont want to leave it if its infected!

Id love to see the morph pics hun me and OH did them wen we first started ttc, they were sooo cure :)

laura not long and youll av to bribe other half to do ironing as ur bump will get in the way! :rofl: u gotta take care if the bump awww!

Sarah I bet ur sooo frustrated with not having crosshairs, ur body is obviosly trying to ovulate, as u had such a clear opk! Lets jus hope hes gonna pop out any day now.... u still bding every other day just incase?


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Definetly not hun, would rather get it treated to asap if it's infected. Just had some more salt water and I feel :sick: now! :( Yeah the Morph pics are so cute aren't they? :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ooo what are these morph pics? Do you a website link? Hehe

Kt he finished the ironing off as I got bored hehe good thing is he doesn't mind ironing cause he used to have to do his own when he lived with his folks so he's used to it lol 

FXed you don't have an infection Natt and it's only sore for a day or so more. 

Feeling a little sick ATM :nope:


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Ooo what are these morph pics? Do you a website link? Hehe
> 
> Kt he finished the ironing off as I got bored hehe good thing is he doesn't mind ironing cause he used to have to do his own when he lived with his folks so he's used to it lol
> 
> FXed you don't have an infection Natt and it's only sore for a day or so more.
> 
> Feeling a little sick ATM :nope:

oooh hes well trained then! lol. Wish my OH was, i went out the other day to come back to a big burn mark in my ironing board! grrr! Turns out he wanted to wear a top in the ironing basket as the 5 million in his wardrobe werent what he wanted :rofl: Hes crackers i swear!! 

I been working on a crochet sock for the past 3 hours keep having a go then undoing it all coz it dont look like hers on youtube!!! Im not a very content person at the mo!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hope so chick :)
> 
> Aww Hun the good news is either way your on the right track to get things sorted and get that BFP! Have you had your appointment come through yet? Any more bloods booked?
> 
> Have you done any more OPKs since? I know I didn't get a pos but my surge went on for weeks and I eventually OVed, FXed that eggy just wasn't quite ready and is waiting until the perfect time to pop out and suprise you xx

Pinky advised i test today so going to do one in about 45 mins. Im not hopeful tho!

I was supposed to get my cd21 done again but since i dont know when cd21 is yet again...no point!

Just waiting for my cd2 bloodwork to be done and then ref is made :) Just waiting for the hospital to contact matt for his sperm analysis atm.


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> KT - Thank you hun, my tooth is still niggly but not as bad as it was, if it doesn't get any better soon then I'm going to go back to the Dentist and see if they can give me some antibiotics as it may be infected :( Everything is great with the Pregnancy thank you hun. Good luck for when you test, not long to go now :happydance: xx
> 
> Laura - It's not too bad thank you hun, just niggly, hope it would just heal already! Driving me crazy :( xx
> 
> Sarah - Sorry to hear you are feeing a bit meh hun, sending you big :hugs: As Laura said, hopefully you will have a second surge and this time the egg will be ready? :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you hun xx
> 
> Just been on a Morph site to see what our Babies would look like, they are cute! If anyone wants to see the outcome I will upload them, don't want to just upload them and upset anyone though :)

upload!

That tooth defo sounds sore...I would have thought it should be easing up by now? Maybe its worth getting it looked at chick like u said it might be an infection


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> KT - Thank you hun, my tooth is still niggly but not as bad as it was, if it doesn't get any better soon then I'm going to go back to the Dentist and see if they can give me some antibiotics as it may be infected :( Everything is great with the Pregnancy thank you hun. Good luck for when you test, not long to go now :happydance: xx
> 
> Laura - It's not too bad thank you hun, just niggly, hope it would just heal already! Driving me crazy :( xx
> 
> Sarah - Sorry to hear you are feeing a bit meh hun, sending you big :hugs: As Laura said, hopefully you will have a second surge and this time the egg will be ready? :thumbup: Fingers crossed for you hun xx
> 
> Just been on a Morph site to see what our Babies would look like, they are cute! If anyone wants to see the outcome I will upload them, don't want to just upload them and upset anyone though :)
> 
> yeh I agree hun give it a couple more days and go see them again as u dont want to leave it if its infected!
> 
> Id love to see the morph pics hun me and OH did them wen we first started ttc, they were sooo cure :)
> 
> laura not long and youll av to bribe other half to do ironing as ur bump will get in the way! :rofl: u gotta take care if the bump awww!
> 
> Sarah I bet ur sooo frustrated with not having crosshairs, ur body is obviosly trying to ovulate, as u had such a clear opk! Lets jus hope hes gonna pop out any day now.... u still bding every other day just incase?Click to expand...

Thanks chick. Aye. Was gunna go last night in the early hours of this morning but i seriously just couldnt muster enough interest. Think im just starting to feel the strain a little bit. Will go later on today though just incase. But if no temp rise tomorrow im going to just stop thinking about when im having sex and wait till i want too lol. Stupid body!!


----------



## sarahuk

So ive been waiting on my buttons to arrive since it seems they are being shipped from china (boooo)...but ive been working on a full set.

I just finished the last piece until the buttons arrived but I was just eeking at the cuteness of the ears!

Man i love crochet...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kt1988

sarahuk said:


> So ive been waiting on my buttons to arrive since it seems they are being shipped from china (boooo)...but ive been working on a full set.
> 
> I just finished the last piece until the buttons arrived but I was just eeking at the cuteness of the ears!
> 
> Man i love crochet...


Wow, Sarah thats beautiful, i hope i can be as clever as u lot with some practice. 

U wait when i get that bfp u will be rich coz ill be putting the orders in hehe! :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It's a website where you upload a picture of yourself and a picture of your OH and morph them together and it gives you pictures of what your baby may look like :) Thank you hun. I'm thinking maybe it is an infection though as I would have thought it would be ok now? :( The Website is here chick: https://www.morphthing.com/

Sarah - Thank you chick, I think I might ring them on Tuesday/Wednesday if there is no sign of improvement as a tooth infection is the last thing I need right now! Awww your Crochet beanie is soooo cute!! :D xx

Here are our Morph pictures of what our babies may look like :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Ruby.png
File size: 113 KB
Views: 2









Tyler.png
File size: 110.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

omg soooo cute!!! Now i have to go try!!!

I got another pos opk....theres still hope yet!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Hehe thank you hun. Upload your pictures once you have done yours? :D 

Yay for Positive OPK! Come on little eggy! :happydance: xx


----------



## sarahuk

eeek just did one of me and matt...super cute!


----------



## sarahuk

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/7c2576365ed2165cd344b231b58f17bf/0/13306422/Baby-of-me-jpg-and-matt-jpg.jpeg


----------



## sarahuk

lip is wide on the bottom cos i used a smiling pic of matt lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww how cute! Looks exactly like mine and Karl's? :wacko: Lol! xx


----------



## Laura2806

:happydance: for pos OPK! FXed eggy pops out soon :) 

Hmmmmmmm those pics do look the same! Wonder if it gives me the same one hehe gonna go do it now! 

Natt when Simon had a tooth out a couple of years back they didn't stitch it up and left and inch long hole in his gum which got infected and he had to go get it stitched up by another dentist who was appalled by the work, FXed they did yours properly and it's just taking its time to heal! Coyld just be because your immune system is a bit low ATM, sounds like a good idea to call them in a few days if it's not getting better :thumbup: 

Gonna go morph now! Lol 

P.s I hope that doesn't sound horrible Natt :/


----------



## Laura2806

Grrrr can't do it from my phone or iPad without having to reset my fb password! Next time I'm in the iMac I'll do it then :) 

oh and they are really cute :))


----------



## Laura2806

Just realised i forgot to mention how gorgeous that hat is!! I can hope to make something anywhere as good as this! X


----------



## sarahuk

awwww thanks chick...and u will! more so!

Well...im about to go jump matt i think...no army pants today so im just going to have to imagine for the pouncing lol. Gunna skip the next set of bloodwork and just go for the cd3...it will be a miracle if i see an egg this cycle lol :D

How u ladies doing this sunday?


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I thought that, maybe they give the same pictures out, it's not very good though if it does that? :wacko: 

Bloody hell, that's not good, they never stitched mine up and it was a rather big hole aswell as it was one of my back teeth, just hope it's sorted for my Birthday :( xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Have fun :sex: hun, fingers crossed you catch little eggy! :dust: 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, been led on the sofa all day under my duvet, watching Charlie and The Chocolate Factory at the moment :) How are you hun? xx


----------



## Laura2806

Go get him girl!! Lol thinking I might jump Simon tonight lol it's been almost 2weeks :haha: 

Natt I hope it's just sore while healing hun, at least your getting plenty of rest :thumbup: hope it's sorted for Thursday :) 

Got a banging headache tonight, think its how I sit to watch tv on the bed :/


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls, Sarah im sooo pleased you are stil having a positive opk, theres definately something happening :happydance:

Those morphs do look very alike ill see if i can find mine and my OH's on lappy now. 

I spent three hourse earlier attempting to make a baby sock! Ive done half of it and you can see it taking shape i know its not brilliant but its the first thing ive actually tried to make and thought id show u... No laughing!!! :rofl:


----------



## kt1988

Funny enough my morph looks like both yours too :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

It's looking good hun! Better than what i could do! You should be proud! 

Your morph does look the same too :haha: ever get the feeling they have a few pics and give them to everyone?! Lol


----------



## kt1988

Yes its a bit dodgy init! Well I'm 10dpo today and still feel the same, I avnt poas yet either so I'm proud of myself I should know if af is coming in 2or3.days


----------



## Laura2806

Yep lol that's good then hun, what you doin? Gonna wait and see if AF shows (which I hope she doesn't!) or test in a day or 2? X


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Yep lol that's good then hun, what you doin? Gonna wait and see if AF shows (which I hope she doesn't!) or test in a day or 2? X

Yes thats my aim i usually get spotting on 12 or 13 dpo so I'm just going to wait till then, then ill go from there. I'm hoping ill b strong enough not to test lol! I usually test from 9dpo so thats 2 tests I've saved already lol!

How are you this morning huni?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning girlie's,

Awww pinky that hoddie is really lovly hun. :D x

Sarah that hat is really lovly hun :D Glad to hear you got another positive opk FX'd you ov soon hun. x 

Kt your bootie is really good for a first try just keep it up hun and you will get there. Aww hun thats really good you havent tested yet im proud of ya. FX'd AF dont arrive hun. your temp's look great hun. x

Natt sorry to hear your gum's still hurting hun, hope it gets better soon. x

Laura 2 more sleep's hun :D I cant believe how quick it's gone so far. x

Awww them morph pic's are really cute but i think it's a bit dodgy giving out the same photo, i no there's another one were you can do it but you have to download it and i dunno if it is a doe's the same photo for all aswell. 

Im DPO13 today I know dunno if i wanna test tomorrow, I do but dont want a BFN on my 3 year ann, I want it to be a good day not a sad day. My Af if due from the 22nd to the 28th so i might just wait and if no AF then test. I dont have any symptom's because im not trying to find any lol, But i dont feel well again today, Think my asthma is playing up because i havent stopped coughing since yesterday, so this morning woke up with sore thoat. Also my mum cant come today because my sister and her kids are staying there untill they get a place in london area, and my sister's kids are really unwell so we dont want honey to get the bug. So, so far today i feel really shitty. x

Hope every one's ok. x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha that's good then kt :thumbup: 

I'm not brill today, my astma's playing up and I'm struggling today :( 

Aww Jess sorry to hear your feeling shit too :( proper Monday blues ey! FXed you get to see your mum very soon. I'd wait it out if I were you and test when AF doesn't show up :thumbup: 

Yay for 2more sleeps! Wish I could go back to bed now tho :( xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, i think im just gonna wait and see what happens with AF. Aww lol hun, so do I wish I could hit the pillow for a few hours. x


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :) 

Laura - Thank you hun, I hope it's better soon aswell, driving my up the wall! Hope your headache has gone today chick, headaches are awful! :( Hope your asthma settles down soon hunni :hugs: 2 more sleeps! :happydance::yipee: xx

KT - Your baby sock is amazing for a first attempt hun! A lot better than I could do :thumbup: xx

Jess - Sorry to hear you are feeling shitty today hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, Im feeling a bit better now my laptop and Blackberry came this morning. :D:D:D OH's setting up phone and of course im on the laptop. cant wait untill later to sit here and chat to my lovly ladie's, would now but honey's so touchy iv gotta put laptop away for a while. speak to you in a bit. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww honey wants mummy's attention lol 

Thanks ladies, feel a bit better, believe it or not Pepsi did the trick! Sugar low I reckon lol 

Glad your things came jess :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Glad to hear you are feeling better and your Blackberry and Laptop came :D xx

Laura - Glad you are feeling better hun :D xx

Just been for a walk to the Dentist and told them my situation, they have made me an appointment for tomorrow morning, I think they will end up putting me on Anti-Biotics, at least they are doing something about it :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Just one word of advice natt..make sure the antibiotics they give you are baby friendly. Id probably phone the doc too and ask them to check before taking. Some are very safe and some not!

Urgh...im so tired of the rain..wish it would bugger off.

Still getting positive opks today. Boobs are on fire too hope that passes soon urgh!

im so excited..tomorrow me and the oh are off for a night in a lovely country pub hotel. So ill be quiet a day or two!

Hope you ladies ar eall ok! x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you for the advice hun, I'll ask my Dentist first and then my Doctors is just around the corner so if needs be, I'll pop in and ask them :hugs: 

The rain is awful isn't it hun? It's raining here aswell! :(

Yay for Positive OPK's! Come on eggy! :dust::happydance:

Ooo that will be lovely tomorrow hun, a nice relaxing Birthday in a country pub, sounds bliss :thumbup: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Happy Birthday for tomorrow chickadee, hope you have a lovely day and get spoilt rotten! I'll say it now just incase I don't speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Natt :)

Sarah FXed eggy will pop in time for your birthday cause we all know you have to have birthday sex :haha: especially in a hotel her hope you have a wonderful time :) 

The weathers not bees too bad here today quite warm at times! 

Natt FXed they get you sorted hun :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun and thank you, the sooner this is sorted out the better, it's horrible! :( xx

Sorry if I'm not overly talkative today, found out some bad news :(


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no hope your ok :hugs: 

Talk of you need to :) 

I was gonna share some good news but I'll wait till your feeling better just incase it makes you sadder xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: 

What it is, I don't know if I ever told you but my Auntie has got Downsyndrome, I found out today off my brother that she doesn't have long left to live as she fell down the stairs and broke her hip, because of her condition, they can't do anything with her leg. She's stopped eating and has lost a ton of weight, she used to be a really big girl. My Mum and Dad are thinking of putting her in a home as apparently she keeps pooing in the corners in the house, I was like, well if they kept an eye on her like they should be doing, then she wouldn't be able to do that! 

Also they are out drinking at the pub everyday when they have my mentally disabled brother at home and supposed to be looking after him! They have my Dads son living with them supposedly looking after him but as far as I'm aware, he has no knowledge of Disabled children whatsoever! I haven't seen or spoke to my parents in nearly 6 years since I left home at 17 via police escort, I am in the right frame of mind to ring Social Services! They just leave him sat on the sofa all day with his electric keyboard as he likes music, they get paid carers allowance to look after him, not to spend it on alcohol! They should be taking him for days out and on holidays etc! But no, they don't care! Argh!!!! :(


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You can share your good news chick, I'll be fine :thumbup: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girl's. x

Happy birthday for tomorrow sarah and hope you have a good night with OH. x

Sorry to hear that natt. x

Hope all you ladie's are ok. x


----------



## Laura2806

Oh hunni im so sorry :( must be horrible. Do you mind me asking why they can't do anything? I don't know much about downsyndrome sorry. 

I'd ring the social chick, then you know you've done your best to help out without having to have contact with your parents. 

I didn't say anything because of not knowing your news and didn't want to hit a raw nerve. 

There's a little girl local to us who was diagnosed with a brain tumour at 15minths old and is now 9 (I think) she's been through sooo much treatment and scans and ops, given a low chance of survival and battled all her life. But today some incredible doctors have (hopefully) managed to remove ALL of her tumour! For the first time since she's been able to speak she can hopefully now say I'm poppy and I don't have tumour! Makes me want to cry! I worked with her mum who is such an amazing lady and Poppy, well she's beautiful in everyway! 

Her parents, family and friends have raised over £100,000 for Birmingham children's hospital over the years and the amount keep rising! They've got a website if you want to check it out and read her story, get tissues ready if you do!! It's the Poppyfileds appeal. 

Miracles do happen :)


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you :hugs: xx

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: I'm not exactly sure why they can't do anything about it hun :(

I will feel a lot better knowing I have done something to try and help my brother, they don't deserve to even have him in their home, they are obviously just doing it for the money, they used to get money for me and my other brothers aswell as we were adopted, as soon as we were all old enough, their money got stopped for us, my other brother wanted to move back home for a week or so as he was at rock bottom, but because they were not getting any money for him, they said no :growlmad: 

Aww thank you chick, that was very considerate of you :hugs: 

Wow! That is such a heartwarming story!Thank you for sharing hun. I'm really glad the Doctors have managed to remove all her Tumour. I think children who battle for so long, well even adults to be honest, they deserve a happy ending! They use every last bit of energy to try and fight off the tumour etc :hugs: Aww, brings a tear to my eye! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Some people don't deserve the title of parents when other try so desperately hard to become them. 

At least you know you've done all you can hun :hugs: 

It realy is an incredible story, what she's been through at age is unimaginable. Yet she's the happiest little sole I've ever met :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - No they don't hun, it's shocking! :( 

That is very true chick :hugs: 

It's amazing hun, little fighter she is, miracles definetly happen hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

She really is :) 

Well considering that I felt the sickest yet today I have just ate and enjoyed my dinner the most for a couple of weeks now! Simple pasta bolognese! :) lol small things ey!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yummy! :D I just had Chip Sandwiches :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Mmmmm I hope you had sauce! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Thank you for the advice hun, I'll ask my Dentist first and then my Doctors is just around the corner so if needs be, I'll pop in and ask them :hugs:
> 
> The rain is awful isn't it hun? It's raining here aswell! :(
> 
> Yay for Positive OPK's! Come on eggy! :dust::happydance:
> 
> Ooo that will be lovely tomorrow hun, a nice relaxing Birthday in a country pub, sounds bliss :thumbup: xx

I cant wait :D Problem is though I have anxiety of people, and being away from home...so might have to shut myself up in the bedroom for a little while first. Im happy though since there are only about 4 bedrooms I think. Been working out what we will do today. Love caves and theres loads of those..and going to take matt to his first ever castle too..hes like a kid at christmas lol :D


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Happy Birthday for tomorrow chickadee, hope you have a lovely day and get spoilt rotten! I'll say it now just incase I don't speak to you tomorrow xxx

Awww thanks chick! Just as i get back ill be saying the same to you! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks Natt :)
> 
> Sarah FXed eggy will pop in time for your birthday cause we all know you have to have birthday sex :haha: especially in a hotel her hope you have a wonderful time :)
> 
> The weathers not bees too bad here today quite warm at times!
> 
> Natt FXed they get you sorted hun :)

Been warm up here Laura but rained most the day...booo!

Thanks honey :D Im sure that egg will drop eventually. I sure hope so. All this LH in my system has me nips painful enough to make me cry lol :D


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - You're welcome hun and thank you, the sooner this is sorted out the better, it's horrible! :( xx
> 
> Sorry if I'm not overly talkative today, found out some bad news :(

Awww honey, so sorry to read this. We are all here for you if you need to vent...and if not we are here as silent support :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Thank you hun :hugs:
> 
> What it is, I don't know if I ever told you but my Auntie has got Downsyndrome, I found out today off my brother that she doesn't have long left to live as she fell down the stairs and broke her hip, because of her condition, they can't do anything with her leg. She's stopped eating and has lost a ton of weight, she used to be a really big girl. My Mum and Dad are thinking of putting her in a home as apparently she keeps pooing in the corners in the house, I was like, well if they kept an eye on her like they should be doing, then she wouldn't be able to do that!
> 
> Also they are out drinking at the pub everyday when they have my mentally disabled brother at home and supposed to be looking after him! They have my Dads son living with them supposedly looking after him but as far as I'm aware, he has no knowledge of Disabled children whatsoever! I haven't seen or spoke to my parents in nearly 6 years since I left home at 17 via police escort, I am in the right frame of mind to ring Social Services! They just leave him sat on the sofa all day with his electric keyboard as he likes music, they get paid carers allowance to look after him, not to spend it on alcohol! They should be taking him for days out and on holidays etc! But no, they don't care! Argh!!!! :(

Awww honey...so sorry chick to hear about your bad news. Its a sad situation with your auntie. Downs people are so cute..they always seem so happy. Still..how come they cant help her with her leg beause of the condition? That sounds awful that they cant sort it out.

It must be a tough situation with the taking care of her. I know it must be a hard decision to care for someone like this and then have to make the decision whether they need more full on care.

Ouch about the brother. Sounds awful the situation hes been left in :( Will you report it? x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's girl's. x
> 
> Happy birthday for tomorrow sarah and hope you have a good night with OH. x
> 
> Sorry to hear that natt. x
> 
> Hope all you ladie's are ok. x

Thankyou so much honey! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh hunni im so sorry :( must be horrible. Do you mind me asking why they can't do anything? I don't know much about downsyndrome sorry.
> 
> I'd ring the social chick, then you know you've done your best to help out without having to have contact with your parents.
> 
> I didn't say anything because of not knowing your news and didn't want to hit a raw nerve.
> 
> There's a little girl local to us who was diagnosed with a brain tumour at 15minths old and is now 9 (I think) she's been through sooo much treatment and scans and ops, given a low chance of survival and battled all her life. But today some incredible doctors have (hopefully) managed to remove ALL of her tumour! For the first time since she's been able to speak she can hopefully now say I'm poppy and I don't have tumour! Makes me want to cry! I worked with her mum who is such an amazing lady and Poppy, well she's beautiful in everyway!
> 
> Her parents, family and friends have raised over £100,000 for Birmingham children's hospital over the years and the amount keep rising! They've got a website if you want to check it out and read her story, get tissues ready if you do!! It's the Poppyfileds appeal.
> 
> Miracles do happen :)

Oh Laura...that IS good news!!! How fantastic! Poor little girl...it upsets me how so many children are robbed of childhoods from illness :( I hope this is the start to her very healthy and happy future!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun as long as you enjoy yourself and do things in your own time your have a lovely time :hugs: oh and can I come? Lol 

Matt will have to be gentle with them in that case :haha: 

It really is int it! Her mum's always saying thing on fb about Poppy's friend or children from the support group needing prayers cause they're really poorly, poor little mites don't deserve it! It really is a cruel world! 

They say that god only lends us people for a short while and then he needs them for himself and takes them back, I'm not religious but think there's some truth in this. 

On a lighter note........Sarah's gonna have a lovely birthday, pop that eggy out and catch it do it can snuggle in tight :) xx


----------



## Pinky32

Happy birthday sarah!!!!!!!!!!

:cake:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

Happy birthday day sarah Have a great day. x

Your welcome natt and sarah. x

Awww laura that is a really sad story hun, im glad poppy is better & Im gonna pray for them little children. Scan tomorrow hun not long now what time is it. x

Pinky how are ya hun x

Katie how that 2WW going x

Natt hope your mouth feel's better today hun. x

DPO14 today and AF due any day now or maybe even late FX'd it is and dont come. :D x x x

How is everyone today x x x


----------



## Pinky32

Im good thanks jess

I ordered some sexy shoes and lingerie and the shoes arrived this morning

Im normally a 6 1/2 so i ordered the 7 thinking they would be slightly too big but they crushing my toes - just about going to hobble from the living room to the bedroom in them and hope to god he rips them off quickly :rofl:

How can women wear heels all the time


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol Dont be to sure he will take them off straight away my OH's kinky like that and love's my saucy outfit's and high heel's. :D 

I know what you mean hun I dont mind wearing heel's for birthday's and thing's (and bed lol) but all the time sod that. Feet killer. x


----------



## Pinky32

lol

im 5'10 so never ever wear heels - these are 5" heel 

painnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I had Brown Sauce as it was the only sauce we had :haha: xx

Sarah - Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Sarah! Happy Birthday to you! :happydance: 

Aww, sorry to hear that hun. I'm sure you will be ok once you get out there etc. Aww bless him, I love looking around Castles, so amazing to learn the history of them :D 

Thank you hun, Downs people are so lovely, I used to have a really good laugh with her, shame it's come to this, if my parents took better care of her rather than going to the pub everyday, things might have been ok! I am seriously thinking about making a report about my brother yeah, it's not fair him being cooped up all day and being fobbed off on someone else when it's my mum and dad getting the money to look after him :growlmad: xx

Jess - My tooth isn't too bad thank you, was at the Dentist this morning and they put a temporary plug of antiseptic up there and prescribed me a course of anti-biotics as it was infact infected, which I knew anyway :dohh: Hope AF stays away for you hun :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

7 week "little" bump :haha:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/DSC_0001.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

It's very sad but outcomes like Poppy's make it a little better :) 

Def kinky pinky lmao!! You go girl!!

Glad the dentists have done something Natt :thumbup: 

Check out that bump Natt!! Much neater than mine lol :) 

One more sleep!!


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls!! hows things pinky? glad to hear youve bought some kinky stuff for you and OH to enjoy :thumbup: I loooovvve my heels and i live in them all year around! My OH doesnt like me in heels prob coz im not much shorter than him lol! 

Jess tww is ok 11dpo today!!

Happy birthday Sarah!!


----------



## Pinky32

natt - lovely little bump

katie - lovely crocheting hun

heres a close up of my new shoes - even the pic is titled "pain" :rofl:

decided im going to let him in the door, have a sign on the bedroom telling him he can only enter when naked and i'll be lying on the bed in shoes and new lingerie

no way can i walk around in these - too high and too painful
 



Attached Files:







pain.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kt1988

Haha good idea pink! They are very nice!


----------



## Pinky32

what was i thinking

how the hell do pple walk in the street with these


----------



## kt1988

What a lovely bump natt fair doos! :o) how cute!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha love um pinky!! I'm with you tho, I love my flats :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

lol me too - im too tall to wear heels

just going to lay on bed and try to look seductive so i dont have to walk in them :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

aww natt sorry to hear it went infected hope it ggets better. woooo bump pic :D x

Laura scan tomoz, bet you cant wait hun, im excited for ya, Hope it goes well hun. x

Pinky nice shoe's lol OH will love them :D but i doubt he will take them off ya lol. x

Sarah hope you had a good birthday hun. x

KT glad 2ww is going well hun, wow 11 DPO it's gone quick. x

Well early this afternoon i had a touch of spotting but not much then went to MIL's and no spotting all day came back not long ago and had some more spotting. I think im out this month, Im sure AF will be here heavy by the morning. :( x


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds like a good idea pinky lol 

Sorry to hear about the spotting jess :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, I really thought this might have been my month as iv been so relaxed and calm but guess i was wrong, but if AF does come tomorrow atleast i know i'll be referred to a fertility specialist & be able to find out why im not getting pregnant. x


----------



## kt1988

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun, I really thought this might have been my month as iv been so relaxed and calm but guess i was wrong, but if AF does come tomorrow atleast i know i'll be referred to a fertility specialist & be able to find out why im not getting pregnant. x

Thats very true hun, Im sorry to hear your spotting, I'm not far behind hun having the usual af signs! Swollen boobs, spots, headache, etc it also explains me being grumpy! Shes def on her way! Im am dissapointed! Another months gone by no luck! :cry: I might go ava chat to doc for some advice! It might make me feel more positive atleast!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww thank's hun and dont feel down, Its not over yet hun. FX'd AF dont arrive fore ya. But if you wanna go see your doc go for it hun, if it gives you peice of mind then it wont hurt to go see doc. x x x 

Ladie's Do the test...

https://www.duofertility.com/fertility-calculator

because i have been trying for nearly 2 year's my chance's of getting pregnant was very very very low. x


----------



## Pinky32

sorry jess but that test is a crock of shit

i just put in a young age and said ive only been trying for 2 months and it still says that my chances are low unless i try IVF or duofertility

Im sorry you think AF is on her way

and the same to you katie

there is nothing anyone can say to make the pain lessen - we have all been there - its a long and painful journey we are on


----------



## Laura2806

So sorry to hear about AF sings ladies :( like pinky said we've all been there. 

My chances on that test said the same as pinky! 

IF AF does arrive try and think of it as a fresh month to start again, jess its good that your relaxing hun and that you'll be referred to a specialist, hopefully there's stopping you conceiving. And kt it might put your mind at rest going to see your doc, even if they won't do anything it might help you to have a chat with someone :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies. Midwife apointment this morning, eekk!! 

Laura - Definetly make it a little better hun. Than you hun, me too, I have to take 4 tablets every 4 to 6 hours. Hopefully the infection will be gone in a week or so :D Aww bless, I prefer your bump to mine, mine is just fat :haha: xx

Piny - Thank you hun. Wow! Those are high heels hun, make sure you don't do your back in, sounds a good idea to be led on the bed :haha: xx

KT - Thank you hun. Sorry to hear you think AF might be on her way. If she arrives, you can try the Evening Primrose Oil that I sent you? xx

Sarah - Hope you had a lovely birthday yesterday hun :D xx

Jess - Thank you hun. Sorry to hear about the spotting. Hope AF stays away for you :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for midwife!! What time is it again? 

That's good then, wow 4 is a lot! But if it clears it up then gotta be done :) 

I hope Sarah's enjoying herself and getting plants of nooky :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Good luck today Laura and Natt 

Ive got an appt today with the surgeon to see whats happening with my arm and if it needs another operation - part of me hopes he says no but then im still in pain and cant put any weight on my arm so i dont want this for the rest of my life - cant turn off a light with it, cant use it to flush the loo - nothing!

Its my left arm and im left handed! Even writing is pain after about 2 lines


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun

Aww I hope all goes well with you today, sorry to hear your still suffering :( FXed he'll have some answers for you! Must be a nightmare :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you, I will take however many it requires to heal! :haha: My appointment is at 10:50am, 50 minutes away! Eeekk!! Good luck for your scan today chick :happydance: xx

Pinky - Thank you hun. Sorry to hear about your arm chick, hope you manage to sort something out to make it better :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky other than another op have they given you any more ideas on what could help? Have you heard from Sarah? 

Thanks Natt :) oooo not long then :) xx


----------



## Pinky32

i shattered the ulna bone (bone from elbow to hand) i have a metal plate holding it together - each x ray ive had since last june has shown the bone has not grown and fixed itself so the only option is another operation with a bone graft or leave as it is

yes ive heard from sarah - shes had a lovely time and will be back later today - she has a major hangover but a temp rise so looks like a night away stress free has done the trick


----------



## Laura2806

Ouch Hun that does sound painful! Will you have another X-ray today? I hope it's good news! 

Glad Sarah's having a lovely time and woohoo for temp rise :happydance: xx


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know if i;ll have another xray today - my last one was about 6 weeks ago and the bone looked exactly the same as it did when they first operated


----------



## Laura2806

That's wank hun :( do you mid me asking how you it happened? X


----------



## Pinky32

i went into a cafe before work and as i went to walk out i went to put my cup on the counter - by the side of the counter is a trapdoor to a basement which someone had opened and there was no signs to warn you and i wasnt looking at the floor so fell down the trapdoor - i didnt fall down the stairs bump bump bump as the stairs were going in other direction (if that makes sense) so i fell 6 feet onto concrete

it took 2 ambulances, tons of morphine and 1 1/2 hours to get me strapped to a back board (as they thought i had broken my spine) and to lift me out

all the time the cafe owner carried on serving customers until the ambulance guys told him to close the cafe

I dislocated my elbow, shattered by ulna bone, complained for 5 months about pain in my shoulder before they would do an MRI scan - thats the operation i had about 6 weeks ago where they found a tear in my cartiledge

heres a pic of my arm with the metal plate and the 33 staples i had
 



Attached Files:







metal plate.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2









staples 33.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

Omg hunni that must have been terrifying!! What a ******* carrying on serving?! Deserves to be shut down!! 

Looks so painful! I hope you get bloody good compo for what you went and still are going through! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

I'm back :D 

Our Midwife appointment went great! Was only a brief appointment so she just give us some explanations on things, give me a folder with my notes/information etc, did my height and weight. She informed us about a chromosome scan where they check for Downsyndrome etc but said there is a small % it could end in Miscarriage, so I think we will just go for the Dating scan. My next appointment is on 9th May which will be my proper booking in appointment where they will book me in for a scan etc. Need to decide which hospital I want xx


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo glad it went well Hun :) will they not do the nuchul (sp) fold scan for downsyndrome? They never mentioned a test with a small risk of miscarriage :/


----------



## Laura2806

Well everything went fine was in and out! Jellybean's heart was fluttering away :) kinda feel weird now cause didn't see much, it's just kinda reassured us all is well :)) xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - im glad it all went ok for you - nice to hear the heartbeat and know everything is fine

Natt - glad it went well for you - 9th may isnt too long to wait for next appt


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks pinky :) mega relieved :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

yeah i bet


----------



## Laura2806

How did your apt go? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

not good

i saw a different specialist today who said that my shoulder will take 9 months to heal - never been told that before

when i asked about my elbow he looked at the xrays and said the operation was a "mess" and due to the severity of the accident and damage, they shouldnt have just put a metal plate in it as there was not enough bone to hold it together

due to politics i have to write to the chief exec and demand they refer me to this specialist who will then be able to take over and organise a different type of operation

he said the metal plate is stopping me doing everyday mundane things like having a bath (cant use my arm to lift myself out), styling my hair, writing, getting dressed etc - there is only one answer - another operation but i dont want to see the old surgeon as he cocked it up to start with, i want it done properly - im not a surgeon so i have to trust who im seeing

i started crying in there and havent stopped since


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun I'm so sorry :( at least you've now seen a decent consultant who wants to get things sorted and do it properly! Only thing is how long will it take this time?! 

:hugs: let's just hope that this other operation will sort it out once and for all and that will be the end of it!


----------



## Pinky32

im going to write the letter tomorrow when my head is clearer and ive stopped crying, should take about 3-4 weeks for them to reply and hopefully it will give me an appt date to see this specialist again who then can look at the lack of ability i have with arm and book me an appt

im going to threaten to sue the hospital to get things done quicker

i know that suing a hospital takes years and years and they have unlimited financial resources to make it go on forever (my old boss is suing them and its been 7 years so far and noooooooo where near going to court and hes got a massive case against them) but threatening should get me an op appt


----------



## Pinky32

anyway, enough about me - is there a pic of mini laura/simon?


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yh def threaten to sue! I would even if it does take years and years! 

FXed they get you seen ASAP and the ball rolling xx

Hehe yh got a pretty crap pic to be fair sonographer wasn't going to give us one so I asked and she basically took the first pic that showed a blob! Yet we saw it better when she measured etc. bit annoyed but at least we have a piccie :) xx
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d93d5e3b.jpg


----------



## Pinky32

pisses me off when they do that - surely your not the first parent to ask for a piccie - what a bitch

anyway, oooooh i can see a babyb shaped blob!

at the top of pic is says 11.2cm - is that the size of bambino?

did she confirm your as far gone as you think you are?


----------



## Laura2806

I know yh, theres no need for it! 

She just said oo it's not very big, I said I think 9wks and she measured and said 9wks! 

Oooo I don't know what that is lol I've got a cyst on my right ovary which she said is probably where baby came from but I wouldn't have thought its that lol want to fast forward the next 4weeka now to the next scan! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

hopefully she wont be there in 4 weeks

at least you saw 'it' and you know theres a heartbeat etc


----------



## Laura2806

Yh that's what I said, def saw that heartbeat :) lol I'm hoping she won't be and if she is that she's in a better mood :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

take some chocolate with you and if its her, give her the choccy, that will make her smile


----------



## Laura2806

Haha that's a really idea! I might just do that lol


----------



## Pinky32

i know at times her job must be tough having to give bad news occassionally but when its good, make it better cos then it brightens up your day let alone your client


----------



## Laura2806

Exactly hun, I know she's doing the same thing all day long but a, that's the profession she chose and b, people will rely on her to reassure them that all is well.


----------



## Pinky32

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Laura2806

Haha health professional ey! 

How you feeling now Hun? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

its like being a wedding photographer and not doing your best to get great pics - it only happens once

im crocheting to take my mind off things but i need to change the bed covers and it now takes 2 days to do it cos im doing it with one arm and cant do it all at once

everytime i think of it i start to cry


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, the scan she told us about had to be done between 12 and 14 weeks if I remember correctly and that was to test for Downsyndrome etc but because they had to take a bit of the Placenta and some of the Amniotic fluid, she said there is a small risk of Miscarriage :wacko: Yay! Really glad your scan went well hun, bet it was amazing to see Jellybeans heartbeat flickering away :happydance: Sorry to hear the sonographer was a bitch, fingers crossed your next appointment will be a lot better. Glad to meet Jellybean though hunni :happydance: xx

Pinky - Thank you hun, 9th May isn't long at all, can't wait! Really sorry to hear about your arm hun :( Hopefully your letter will be noticed and something will get done about it once and for all and it will be done properly this time :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's very true! 

Aww Hun try not to get upset :( must just be frustrating more than anything! I hate changing the bedding as it is let alone one handed! :hugs: 

Thanks Hun, they never mentioned taking fluid and placenta :/ I shall have a look in my leaflets :thumbups: it was amazing want to fast forward time now tho lol 

It's your birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hmm, that's what she told us, that's what's involved in the scan for testing for Downsyndrome and Edwards disease etc :wacko: 

Yeah I bet hun :(

It sure is :D I probably won't be online tomorrow or if I am, it will be a very quick visit, busy day :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's AF arrived for me last night and become very heavy this morning but im ok and not sad, im off for bloods tomorrow then doctors next week wednesday to be reffered to specialist. So im all good. x

Thank's girlie's and that test thing changed for me when i put in that i had only been trying for 1 month and went right up but when i put in trying for nearly 2 years it was very very low % but im not saying it aint a load of shit, but they put me on a list and im 1st for the chance of a trial with the duo fertility monitor as soon as it comes up for trial if im not pregnant before then. x

Sorry to hear your bad news pinky. x

Sarah hope you got crosshairs hun. x

Laura glad to see scan pic. Blob or not at least baby is well and healthy. :D x x x

Natt glad app went great hun, cant wait till your scan. x

Kt how you hun, good i hope. x

Hope everyones ok. x


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry about AF jess but atleast your ok about it :hugs: good luck with the bloods and referral :thumbup: 

Yh jellybean's just fine :) 

Happy birthday Natt!! Hope you have a lovely day and get very spoiled! :) xx

Soooooooo tired again! I just need to sleep not go to shitty work :( who are gonna be horrible about my scan cause it's at 1.40pm! 

Hope everyone has a nice day xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Moring ladie's,

Thank's hun. x

Sorry to hear you dont wanna go work hun. Just try and get as much sleep when you get back. :D x x x

Happy birthday natt. x

Hope everyones ok. x


----------



## Pinky32

Happy Birthday Natt - have a great day!!!!!!! :cake:

jess - im soooo sorry af got you


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thanks hun but im ok, but not looking forwards to going round the hospital as its pissing down were i am. but aint got a choice really need to go today x


----------



## Pinky32

its stopped raining here so hopefully will stop soon for you


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Happy birthday sarah!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cake:

Thanks beautiful!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's,
> 
> Happy birthday day sarah Have a great day. x
> 
> Your welcome natt and sarah. x
> 
> Awww laura that is a really sad story hun, im glad poppy is better & Im gonna pray for them little children. Scan tomorrow hun not long now what time is it. x
> 
> Pinky how are ya hun x
> 
> Katie how that 2WW going x
> 
> Natt hope your mouth feel's better today hun. x
> 
> DPO14 today and AF due any day now or maybe even late FX'd it is and dont come. :D x x x
> 
> How is everyone today x x x

Thanks Honey!! 

Awww...sorry to see youre ticker says CD2 :( :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Im good thanks jess
> 
> I ordered some sexy shoes and lingerie and the shoes arrived this morning
> 
> Im normally a 6 1/2 so i ordered the 7 thinking they would be slightly too big but they crushing my toes - just about going to hobble from the living room to the bedroom in them and hope to god he rips them off quickly :rofl:
> 
> How can women wear heels all the time

I cant wear them for long. I swear women that do must have lizard feet or something. Its not natural to squish toes into things like that!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - I had Brown Sauce as it was the only sauce we had :haha: xx
> 
> Sarah - Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Sarah! Happy Birthday to you! :happydance:
> 
> Aww, sorry to hear that hun. I'm sure you will be ok once you get out there etc. Aww bless him, I love looking around Castles, so amazing to learn the history of them :D
> 
> Thank you hun, Downs people are so lovely, I used to have a really good laugh with her, shame it's come to this, if my parents took better care of her rather than going to the pub everyday, things might have been ok! I am seriously thinking about making a report about my brother yeah, it's not fair him being cooped up all day and being fobbed off on someone else when it's my mum and dad getting the money to look after him :growlmad: xx
> 
> Jess - My tooth isn't too bad thank you, was at the Dentist this morning and they put a temporary plug of antiseptic up there and prescribed me a course of anti-biotics as it was infact infected, which I knew anyway :dohh: Hope AF stays away for you hun :) xx

Thanks honey...but now its my time to sing it to you! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Sorry to hear the tooth was infact infected...cant say im surprised though! Atleast you have some treatment now though :) Hope it starts to feel better soon! x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> 7 week "little" bump :haha:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/DSC_0001.jpg

Awww bless! Me wanna rub it for luck!! xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi girls!! hows things pinky? glad to hear youve bought some kinky stuff for you and OH to enjoy :thumbup: I loooovvve my heels and i live in them all year around! My OH doesnt like me in heels prob coz im not much shorter than him lol!
> 
> Jess tww is ok 11dpo today!!
> 
> Happy birthday Sarah!!

Thanks so much sweetie!!

Hope youre well? x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> natt - lovely little bump
> 
> katie - lovely crocheting hun
> 
> heres a close up of my new shoes - even the pic is titled "pain" :rofl:
> 
> decided im going to let him in the door, have a sign on the bedroom telling him he can only enter when naked and i'll be lying on the bed in shoes and new lingerie
> 
> no way can i walk around in these - too high and too painful

Ohh those shoes look lovely hun! I like your idea of being draped on the bed...good for your toes too! And super sexy when he wanders in and sees you there!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Aww thank's hun and dont feel down, Its not over yet hun. FX'd AF dont arrive fore ya. But if you wanna go see your doc go for it hun, if it gives you peice of mind then it wont hurt to go see doc. x x x
> 
> Ladie's Do the test...
> 
> https://www.duofertility.com/fertility-calculator
> 
> because i have been trying for nearly 2 year's my chance's of getting pregnant was very very very low. x

I dont do those cos they are set up to do that. Thats why it wants to know how long youve been trying. If youve been trying a short time it will tell you youre chances are very high...and if its been a few years its set up to say maybe theres a prob..

They are too broad and dont really take into account situational issues..so i always stay away from them :) They group people together too much.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Well everything went fine was in and out! Jellybean's heart was fluttering away :) kinda feel weird now cause didn't see much, it's just kinda reassured us all is well :)) xx

Im glad all went well with the scan chick...and your midwife appointment NAtt!

Yeah though...to be fair...we knew there was more of a chance at seeing less since your dates were always going to be put back. BUT...its always good to see the beany early and now you can relax while waiting for your 12wk!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> not good
> 
> i saw a different specialist today who said that my shoulder will take 9 months to heal - never been told that before
> 
> when i asked about my elbow he looked at the xrays and said the operation was a "mess" and due to the severity of the accident and damage, they shouldnt have just put a metal plate in it as there was not enough bone to hold it together
> 
> due to politics i have to write to the chief exec and demand they refer me to this specialist who will then be able to take over and organise a different type of operation
> 
> he said the metal plate is stopping me doing everyday mundane things like having a bath (cant use my arm to lift myself out), styling my hair, writing, getting dressed etc - there is only one answer - another operation but i dont want to see the old surgeon as he cocked it up to start with, i want it done properly - im not a surgeon so i have to trust who im seeing
> 
> i started crying in there and havent stopped since

Awww honey...thats bloody awful...what a freaking mess by that surgeon.

I know it was probably a blow but...the important thing is that the issues have been picked up an hopefully youre now on the right track to getting a surgeon to sort out the mess and get you on the track to recovery. x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hub I didn't expect to see a great deal lol just the heartbeat :) as long as there's a jellybean there hehe 

How was your break hun? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I think thats the problem in the beginning..its sooo small that it literally just is a blob lol..but atleast a blob shows its healthy and heart beating away and in the right place! Youll be amazed at the difference in the next scan!

My break was lovely. We went to the cinema first, then matt took me shopping and bought me some white gold and topaz earrings which im so in love with...picked out my fossil watch which my parents gave me money for, and then went to see little johns grave. After that we went to the hotel and were amazed at how wonderful it was. We dropped off our bags,went for a meal in the restaurant and then spent the night cuddled up on the beer garden (only us there) which was right underneath the castle, listening to the sheeps and watching the sun go down. We had plentyt of drinks and shots and god...i had to make myself puke at one point since swedes love their vodka shots and ive had so much of it since being with matt it now turns my stomach lol.

It was such a lovely and relaxing end to my birthday and we finished it up with a lovely long romantic shower together and what followed after that my god....i cant wait to go back there thats all im saying haha :D

i did get a massive temp rise the next day but i did assume it was down to the alcohol. Temps back down a bit today, although still tiny bit elevated so am hoping something did happen in the end.

Oh...and I did an opk yesterday so either it did happen, or my body gave up trying.

As for now....I felt shocking when i got home yesterday and went to bed and today I feel even worse. I thought it was a hangover but im now full of cold and my throat is terrible...can barely bloody talk. And loosing a lot of skin around my lips too :( Feeling sorry for myself today!

Hope youre all doing ok today! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh the next one will be great :) 

Aww that's sounds lovely hun :) sooooo glad you had a good time and yay for rise! Sorry to hear your feeling crap now tho hun :( get plenty of rest and sleep :) 

My hair dryer packed up on me this morning so I'm off to buy a new one on my way home from work lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, just popping on for a brief catch up :D

Laura - Thank you hun, had a great day so far, can't wait to party tonight, I won't be drinking of course, I have been very spoilt! :D xx

Jess - Thank you hun. Sorry to hear AF got you :(:hugs:xx 

Pinky - Thank you very much chick xx 

Sarah - Thank you so much hunni :D My tooth feels a lot better thanks chick, the infection seems to have cleared a little so, fingers crossed it will be completely gone soon :) Can you do a Virtual rub for good luck? :shock: Thanks hun, we were so excited to actually reach the Midwife appointment this time as we didn't last time :( Sounds like you had a lovely break hun, I'm really glad to hear :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you've had a lovely day and party time tonight :) reckon you'll have a big lie in in the morning :haha: xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies, hope everybody is ok. Hope you had a lovely birthday Natt! Af arrived last night so I've back to it and I've got my evening primrose oil at the ready! lol!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning Ladie.

Awww hun sorry to hear AF arrived. x HUGS x

Hope everyone's ok. x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Hiya ladies, just popping on for a brief catch up :D
> 
> Laura - Thank you hun, had a great day so far, can't wait to party tonight, I won't be drinking of course, I have been very spoilt! :D xx
> 
> Jess - Thank you hun. Sorry to hear AF got you :(:hugs:xx
> 
> Pinky - Thank you very much chick xx
> 
> Sarah - Thank you so much hunni :D My tooth feels a lot better thanks chick, the infection seems to have cleared a little so, fingers crossed it will be completely gone soon :) Can you do a Virtual rub for good luck? :shock: Thanks hun, we were so excited to actually reach the Midwife appointment this time as we didn't last time :( Sounds like you had a lovely break hun, I'm really glad to hear :D xx

It was lovely honey..just what the doctor ordered. Hope yours is going just as well and that your OH spoils you rotten! xx


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Hi ladies, hope everybody is ok. Hope you had a lovely birthday Natt! Af arrived last night so I've back to it and I've got my evening primrose oil at the ready! lol!

Oh sweetheart :( Im so sorry to hear that :hugs:

xx


----------



## sarahuk

I GOT CROSSHAIRS....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry..just totally shocked. ID given up expecting to see them. I guess chilling out and relaxing on my birthday did the trick :haha:

Shame I have af pains...I think shes going to hit me early. But the good point is that it does seem i can and do drop eggs. Cant believe how late it was though!

Hope youre all well today?

I still feel pretty pants but what yah gunna do :shrug:

x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

YAY for crosshair's hun, Glad to hear you got it. :D x x x

Awww hun sounds like you had a great time. Hopefully FX'd It did the job and you get your BFP this month. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear AF arrived Hun :( go go EPO!! 

Woohoo congrats Sarah :) so chuffed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I didn't have a lie in lol, didn't sleep very well and was up at 7:30am as we had to walk a friend to the train station :shock: xx

KT - Thank you hunni. Really sorry to hear AF arrived hun, fingers crossed the EPO will help this cycle :hugs: xx

Sarah - Really glad you had a lovely break chick and mine was amazing thank you and I sure did get spoiled :D Yay for crosshairs!!!! :happydance: So happy for you :yipee: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no lol maybe tomorrow? I'm early to bed early to rise ATM lol xx


----------



## kt1988

Hey Girls, ITS SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!

What a week in work ive had...... busy busy busy. I am having a lovely chillin weekend to recharge my batteries lol!

I hope all you lovely ladies are ok :flower: Yay for crosshairs Sarah that fantastic news!!! 

Pinky arent you ovulating Monday? :)

Thanks for all your messages in response to my af arriving! I had a killer day with af yesterday killer belly aches all day! think itll go quicker this cycle though seems its been heavier!!


----------



## Pinky32

Katie - Im so sorry AF hit you :hugs: - have you started taking the EPO? I started mine on cd1

Who knows when OV is with me lol FF says its anywhere between sunday and tuesday - i got a tiny bit of EWCM last night and again this morning

Im "possibly" seeing OH tonight but def monday night -so angry with ebay as my lingerie still hasnt arrived so the way things are looking, all im going to be wearing is those bloody painful shoes grrrrr

Sorry ive been quiet, i am struggling to cope with what they said about my arm - i know it means that finally i will get things sorted but knowing ive got to have another operation on my elbow and knowing how much pain i was in last time really upsets me so i spent the day yesterday watching prison break and crocheting prem hats - made 15 !!!!!

Ive taken a pic of the hats and emailed to myself but for some reason they havent gone thru to my email - tried 3 times


----------



## kt1988

Hi Pinky, I havent been on here much either hun i hit a lil time when af arrives that i just need a lil break! I have started the epo Natt sent me i took 3 yesterday gonna try to have 4 a day its just getting used to taking them when i a have food lol! Especiallly now im trying to eat healthier as i eat more lil meals. I have added my fitnesspal ticker to encourage myself to keep to it! hehe!

I just looked back at those photos of your arm hun, they look awful! You poor thing i bet the whole situation has upset you. Whats the next step for you hun? 

Sorry you lingerie hasnt come either thats sooo annoying isnt it!! good job the shoes are sooo kinky ha!


----------



## Pinky32

Ive got all my pills n potions on the coffee table so when i finish my dinner i automatically reach over for them

yeah i know what you mean hunny, when af hits you need a day or two to re-charge your batteries but you know im here for you anytime youn need me

Im writing a letter to the chief exec asking to be referred to a different specialist as the one i was seeing last saw me in november and i have no more appts to see him - didnt like him so saying in letter i want someone else

its just knowing that ive wasted a year and ive been in so much pain and have to go thru it all again - everytime i think of it, i get upset

I spoke to soon - the postman came back with my chamise that i ordered - slightly too big but if i got the smaller size it wouldnt have gone across my bust so its ok

ive been stuffing the toes of the shoes with a wet t-towel which has slightly stretched them a bit - wore them last night for about 45 mins then couldnt get them off as my toes had gone numb :rofl:

please dont mention "fitness" thats like a swear word to me :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

LOL pinky you make me laugh!! :hugs:

Hope youre all ok today?

Im getting better..had an awful few days. Happy that temps are still up so guess my "ov" wasnt a fluke and I did drop an egg! Bit sad that I didnt get a chance to catch the egg this cycle though.

Ive been having awful af pains yesterday and again today. Checked FF and my average cycle length is 26/27 days. I normally get af pains for 2 to 3 days before af hits. And today it seems is CD25. So guess Im going to have super short LP :(

Oh well..atleast I ovulated I guess! :shrug:

Matt got his date for the sperm analysis at the hospital so happy about that. Now just gotta wait for af so i can have my final set of bloodwork and my own referral can go :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

what you mean you didmt get a chance to catch the egg?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww sarah sorry to hear you didnt catch the eggy. Big hugs x

Hope my lovly ladie's are all ok x

Well I just got great news sorry iv havent been on much been researching and OH's been on laptop, Got rid of my old computer. 


WooooooooooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooooooooooo Just found out that my local hospital *10 minute walk around the corner* Do fertility specialist, now just trying to find out if they hold procedure's like IVF, or IUI there just incase it come's to that, but im 100% now that, thats were my dco will refer me to. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky and kt I'm sorry you ladies are having a hard time of it :hugs: sometimes you just need some time to yourself. 

Kt good luck with the fitness hun hopefully it'll keep your mind of other things :thumbup: 

Good to see you feeling better Sarah, how come you didn't catch the egg? I thought you had? 

That sounds good jess, FXed you won't need to go but if you do at least it's close to home! 

Well we just spent an hour trying to get out of a carpark! Not good when you need a wee! :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> what you mean you didmt get a chance to catch the egg?

I just meant that if what I feel now with the af pains is infact af coming...then it doesnt matter if i caught the egg or not it wont have time to implant and tell my body not to go into af mode. Atleast an egg dropped. Thats the positive!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hopefully you did catch the egg hun and get that BFP this month, and dont be fulled by AF cramp's when I was pregnant with honey I have AF cramp's every month when Period would be (normally) due. But you have got a good point there hun. Well all happy that you ovulated. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> what you mean you didmt get a chance to catch the egg?
> 
> I just meant that if what I feel now with the af pains is infact af coming...then it doesnt matter if i caught the egg or not it wont have time to implant and tell my body not to go into af mode. Atleast an egg dropped. Thats the positive!Click to expand...

its not af cramps - its a bloody big egg you dropped cramp


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :)

Really sorry I have been quiet, been so tired and not feeling well at all, think my Birthday has messed with my body lol, tired me out something rotten! :( 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well? xx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww hope you feel better soon Natt :hugs:

Hope you are all ok today too!

Despite having crosshairs and being 5dpo today I wont get beyond 6. AF is on its way in. I expected as much when I started cramping a few days ago, and after checking my calendar it seems my period would have been due tomorrow anyway so seems despite the late ovulation my cycle lenth is staying true.

Pre-warning: If af comes then i might be away for a little while on a break. Matt gos his appointment through for his semen analysis and seems that if my cycles go as normal next month it will count me completely out as theres no jiggy allowed for 4 days before the day of the test. Which is right in my usual fertile window. Plus seems even if i ovulate late, my cycle length still stays the same so...

So basically im in a bit of a low place atm. Feel like theres no point me even ttc till I see a specialist and dont know how long Ill ahve to wait for that. My body no longer likes me and I just feel like im fighting a loosing battle atm. Bit freaked about the cd2 bloods as my sister and grandmother both went through the menopause at the age im at now, my grandmother was younger actually, and starting to get a bit scared that all the changes in my cycle are linked to that possibility.

So..if I go quiet...you know why. Ill be back though, and will be cheering you all on still ofc! 

:hugs: x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun :hugs: 

Really sorry to hear you are feeling low at the moment chick :( I really hope AF stays away for you :af::growlmad: Been such a happy cycle with Ov'ing and getting cross hairs etc, would be such a shame for it to be ruined by AF showing her ugly face early!!!! 

If AF does show on the other hand, I hope everything goes well with Matt's Semen Analysis etc and I hope you get the help that you need to achieve your rainbow baby. My thoughts are with you and Matt and I'm keeping everything crossed for you hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah hunni I'm soo sorry your feeling low ATM, im crossing everything that it's not AF and just your body reacting to eggy. Like Natt said I hope all goes well with matts test and you get your apt through real soon! Has the referral been done? If so you could ring the department and ask if they've allocated you an apt yet, might your mind at rest a wee bit.

This could be the break you need to help you catch your egg, I hope to god your not going through the menopause! I'm sending you big :hugs: and seeing as praying appears to be working ATM I shall be 'thinking' of you xxxx (I'm not religious by the way it seems a quiet word helps ATM) 

We love you and want you to give us good news when you get it :) big hugs to you lady xxxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi Girls

Sarah sorry to hear your feeling low sweetie! Im really hoping the cramps are not af cramps! I really do see the point your making but surely having crosshairs and actually ovulating is a plus this cycle!! You really need some specialist advice now to help explain where you need to go next and how to lengthen you LP (That is if these cramps are af showing). I hope you pop by soon hun! Keep positive!!!! 

Hope this gives you all a lil smile, i have taken a photo of my first ever project and its a lil jumper for my only baby.... my fur baby!!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Awwww your Crochet jumper for your furbaby is so cute! Well done hunni, really pleased for you! :D


----------



## kt1988

Oh thanks natt, its taken me a while but I'm proud of myself lol! I find the ribbing hard and it don't look perfect but I'm just pleased I've made something! :o) she seems hsppy with it too lol, I woke her up to take tge photo and I couldn't get her to stand up!ha!


----------



## Laura2806

Awe KT love it lol bless her :) I'd have a huge fight on my hands trying to get a jumper on our furbaby lmao! Staffies don't do being pinned down lol Xx


----------



## kt1988

Oh I bet u do! Ha! I dun think shes that impressed but she so docile she'll let us do anything bless her!ishes a ragdoll breed and they are such calm cats its unreal, we don't ever c her claws or anything remotely nasty... Shes our little baby! :)


----------



## Laura2806

Aww bless! Stunning cats! The lady we used to have our guinea pigs off bred them and showed us a 4week old, omg never saw anything so cute in my life!! She used to make a fortune from them, especially mature/breeding females! X


----------



## kt1988

Oh I bet, it us alot of money in the breeding of ragdolls! I.couldn't give them away though! We waited a yr on a waiting list for our particular breed and she was £375. Could you imagine having a litter of up to 6 kittens every couple of weeks! We had ours spayed the vet recommended it at 2yrs dunno why but I didn plan to breed her, shes a spoilt lil minx!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww haha very sought after breed it seems! I know the lady we know had people from china wanting to buy her breeding female for thousands of pounds! Loads of money in it! Not like guinea pigs at £10 a pig lmao xx


----------



## Excalibur

KT - You're welcome hun, so you should be proud of it! :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Sorry I havent been on for while, My Little sister come up yesterday early afternoon and ended up staying the night, she didnt go untill late afternoon today, and iv been busy cleaning and that.

How is everyone. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Hey Jess :) 

Did you have a good time with your sis? 

I'm not too bad just absolulty shattered!! And fed up of looking for a house! :( itd be sooooo good to have a pj day today and not go to crappy work! Tuesdays there are horrible. 

But other than that...lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

Wooohooo i gots a sticky lizzie again!!!!!
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/0484123d.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/2e3a93ba.jpg

This is the one that was really poorly the other week! Not seen her stick like this for ages :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww yay! Glad to hear your Lizard is a lot better hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Laura sorry to hear your shattered hun bet it was lovly having a PJ day and staying home from work :D Yer we had a really lovly time with my sister thank's, Also got my blood results back today and receptionist said all was normal So FX'd NO barretts syndrome for me, but im not getting hopes high, but I will hopefully see doctor soon and find out what he think's of result's, He's away untill friday so I wont be seeing him untill next week or week after, But cant wait. Hopefully all goe's well and then were being reffered, Also honey had hospital today for her eye check up with eye doctor and he said he was very happy with her vistion and dont have to go back for another 6 month's. :D So Iv had a good day today. x x x

Hope everyone's ok, oh and laura glad to hear your lizard is better hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies :) 

Jess I wish I had stayed at home but had to go to work :( I keep telling myself 'not long left' lol can't wait to walk out those doors for the last time!! 

Glad your bloods came back normal and honey's eyes are ok, what was she seeing the docs for? If you don't mind me asking :blush: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun, And thank's, And na I dont mind you asking lol, If you are talking about honey it was the eye doctor she see at the hospital but if it was about me, then im seeing doc to be reffered. x x x

Hope everyones ok x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww was honey lol has she had problems? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Na she hasnt really has problem's its just her right eye is a bit lower then the left, its not really noticable but as im her mum and see her everyday all day, I can see it, Mostly in photo's, She's had it ever since she was born but they couldnt do anythink untill she turned two as it could have gone away but hasnt, So took her doctors a few months back and doc see it straight away and reffered her to eye doctor at hospital, They did a eye check about a month back and said she did really great, even better then we all thought as she see the hardest picture's to spot first, so she did brilliant and then we has to go back the other day for a quick eye check up to she if her eyes got worse, better or stayed the same, she seemed a little slower at finding the picture's but i think that because she relised the glasse's they wanted her to wear didnt have a lense in one side, as one side is a solid black lense and the other side dont have a lense, but the doctor said he think's all is well and to go back in 6 month's, so all is well. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww that's good then hun :) must be a relief xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yer it defo is, So Im hopeing the next appointment in six months goes good aswell, and hopefully her eye start to straighten to the same height as the other eye. As we thought she had lasy eye but doc said it aint. x x x

How is everyone today x

Im due to ov monday or tuesday, And hopeing this cycle will be successful as I have natt's lucky OPK's lol. Thank's again hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah just had a little look at your chart hun, and I see your at count down day 4 So not long now untill we now if you get your BFP, Iv got my finger's crossed for ya. When you testing. x x x

Pinky how are ya hun, you and sarah have been on for a while now hope your both ok. x x x

Kt How's your cycle going hun, I see you dont ov untill around CD15/16, Are you using OPK's this cycle. x x x

Natt how's your mouth and bump going. x x x

Laura how are you sweetie, Cant wait to see more bump pic's from you and natt and scan picture's. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hope the OPK's work a treat for you hun :) My mouth is better now thank you, finished my course of anti-biotics and it seems to have cleared, so all is good :thumbup: 

I haven't really got a bump, I don't even feel pregnant, was going to ring my Doctor this morning to try and get some bloods taken but, will see what my Midwife says on the 9th :wacko: 

Glad everything is ok with Honey's eyes hun xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

thank's hun, glad your feeling better, Dont worry hun, It take's a while to actually feel pregnant, you expect more with pregnancy when you havent had any children, but then when you are pregnant its nothink like what you think untill baby start's kicking and belly starts coming then you will feel more pregnant then everbefore lol. You'll see, its the best experience ever. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then, FXed hun xx

Natt i don't feel pregnant either, then every now and then I feel sick or gag on my toothbrush or realise how tired I am, and it reminds me I am lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun, I can't wait to start feeling those kicks. I will feel better once I have had a scan but they won't give me one. I am worrying myself sick! :( xx

Laura - That must be awful hun but you have seen your Jellybean, I haven't seen our little miracle yet. I think it will all be more real once we have had the scan :wacko: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it def is hun, I think you should push them to get an early scan xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh it def is hun, I think you should push them to get an early scan xx

I will stress it to my Midwife that I am worrying myself sick and see what she says. Hopefully she might be nice and give in considering what I went through in January. I know a lot of ladies that have had MC's and had an early scan because of it. My Ex's, sisters daughter, had a MC not long before me in December/January, she is now 11 weeks pregnant and she had a scan at 7 weeks :wacko: xx


----------



## Laura2806

FXed they'll get you booked in then hun xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. x

I am so pissed off, washed my daughter ralph lauren dress a little while ago and the fabric conditioner has stained her dress, Iv just contacted them by email as there line's are close ATM. x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> FXed they'll get you booked in then hun xx

Thank you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

No way jess!! I remember my friend at uni had loads do her clothes stained by fabric conditioner! You think your alright using the stuff too! Hope it gets sorted hun xx

Your welcome Natt :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's laura but i dunno if they will refund me as they wont me to send the dress in. But I told them I aint sending a £67.00 dress in, when how do i know if there even gonnas refund me or send it back. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's crap Hun! So much for customer service ey! 

How are we all today? 

Hope Sarah, pinky and kt are all ok xxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi Girls im ok thank you, im just avin some time out, its like i hibernate for a fortnight after af arrives lol! I am due to ovulate in around a week so got quite a wait yet! Never mind, ive just finished your EPO natt and ive bought some new ones which are 500mg 1 a day tabs dont matter does it?


----------



## Laura2806

Glad your ok hun :) sometimes you just need time, I hope it comes around quickly so you can get :sex: and catch that egg :) 

I wouldn't have thought it matters tbh hun xx


----------



## kt1988

I've just had a little look and their the same strength as the ones natt gave me and their instructions sed 4a day. I've researched in internet and they say take 1500mg-2000mg a day so im.gonna continue taking 4. Think it may throw off my usual regular cycle though, I'll have to keep that in mind. People r saying they ov'd late, etc etc.


----------



## Laura2806

Def worth keeping it in mind, relax and enjoy plenty of sex :haha: xx


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> I've just had a little look and their the same strength as the ones natt gave me and their instructions sed 4a day. I've researched in internet and they say take 1500mg-2000mg a day so im.gonna continue taking 4. Think it may throw off my usual regular cycle though, I'll have to keep that in mind. People r saying they ov'd late, etc etc.

katie - i was taking 4 EPO a day from CD1 thru to ov

All the signs to ov were on monday but then on tuesday/wed starting getting same signs again and now my crosshairs are showing wed

My positive OPK was on monday and another on tuesday which is rare for me as i normally fade as soon as i get a positive

also i noticed my EWCM was a small amount this cycle - sheer luck i happened to see it on the tissue

Ive read loads that says EPO can delay ov for upto a few days so i guess those on EPO have to use more OPK;s to make sure we grab ov in time

My temps are low for me post ov - hoping they suddenly shoot up but that could be down to me not sleeping well and waking every hour in pain


----------



## Laura2806

Hey pinky, is your arm giving you grief? :( 

I see you got :sex: on weds which is good! That BFP is coming your way :) xx

We booked a late getaway last night so are off to Weston super mare this afternoon and coming back tomorrow afternoon/evening. Be nice to have our own space for a while! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Can you not send them a pic of the dress instead? Thats what id do!

Yay for pinky crosshairs!

I bought 1000mg EPO tabs. Should I take 2 a day then?

And yeah im ok ladies...just having a siesta so to speak from ttc stresses :)

CD2 bloods yesterday and results on the day of matts sperm analysis at the hospital...busy day!

Hope youre all well? x


----------



## Pinky32

laura im in pain daily just some days is worse than others, not sleeping isnt helping

normally when i get crosshairs im so excited but this time i just keep thinking "blah" - hoping i'll feel different if i start getting my normal hot flushes post ov

ooooooh a quick get-a-way - niceeeeeee - have a lovely time xx

sarah - i took 2000mg a day but for me, it dried me up and delayed ov so be prepared just in case it happens to you

def not drinking grapefruit juice again - that DEF dries me up


----------



## Excalibur

KT - They made me Ov late aswell hun but look what it resulted in :thumbup: Fingers crossed they do the same for you :) xx

Pinky - Yay for Crosshairs :happydance: xx

Sarah - I think 2 a day is plenty hun xx

Laura - Hope you have a lovely getaway :D xx

Jess - Sorry to hear about the dress :( xx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks girls, i took four yesterday and prob keep that up, I hope it dont dry me up pink! Did you notice any difference Natt?

Pink sorry to hear your not sleeping very well hun, your right thats prob the reason your temps are low. Lets hope this is our cycle chicken!!


----------



## Excalibur

KT - They made me Ov a bit later than normal but I had a lot more CM whilst I was taking it. Was my first cycle and it worked a miracle :D xx


----------



## kt1988

Fingers crossed then hun :) I can't say I've seen any difference yet mind! I hope its bit early to tell yet xx


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Aww hun, I hope you see a difference soon. Fingers crossed it works for you :hugs: xx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks natt, me too! I'll keep u posted :thumbup:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's Glad to see everyone's ok. x

Yay for Ov and Bd'ing on same day pinky got my FX'd for ya. x

Well I Got Pic's...







All the same OPK at 9:05PM Today...

What do you think ladie's? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

KT - You're welcome hun :) xx

Jess - Looks positive to me, or very nearly positive if not quite positive :thumbup: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> laura im in pain daily just some days is worse than others, not sleeping isnt helping
> 
> normally when i get crosshairs im so excited but this time i just keep thinking "blah" - hoping i'll feel different if i start getting my normal hot flushes post ov
> 
> ooooooh a quick get-a-way - niceeeeeee - have a lovely time xx
> 
> sarah - i took 2000mg a day but for me, it dried me up and delayed ov so be prepared just in case it happens to you
> 
> def not drinking grapefruit juice again - that DEF dries me up


How muxh grapefruit juice are you drinking? It has to be pure, not concentrate...an it can take a few cycles to work. Also, you have to drive it daily, even after ovulation to get the effects of it. 1- glass a day..though too much can give you the grapefruit gripes and leave you dehydrated which can impact cm production. So they say to drive loads during ov period.

For some people, eating half a grapefruit/full grapefruit a day works better. Invfact ive read a lot of people say it was better becasue of the fact theres less added shite in it than there is in a bottle of juice.


----------



## sarahuk

Jess it looks an almost to me, not pos yet. But then im not the opk queen around here :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's,

I dunno if it is either but my temp rised really high yesterday and today went down a tiny tiny touch but my OPK today was a little lighter then yesterday's so gonna do another one around 11ish or maybe 12 just to make sure. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Hey ladies! 

Glad to see everyone's ok, pinky I hope the arms not too bad today, a good nights sleep works wonders so if you can at least get that it should help. 

Sarah I understand hun, as long as we know your ok :hugs: 

KT FXed it's starts to work for you soon! 

Jess I'd say almost too! Hope it turns pos tomorrow for you 

Natt how you doing? 

We had a really lovely time away thanks ladies :) couldn't have asked for a better time! Shattered now tho and got killer back ach from driving, gonna get me a massage! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Not feeling to great this cycle, I feel like iv Ovulated already, as my boobs are tender and all day yesterday my cervix was really tender and my ovary pains have been and gone, but there's no cross hairs on my chart unless I change my temp at CD10 Which I messed up on because i took my temp that morning and dunno if it bleeped or not (i was so tired and half asleep) then took it out and but because i wasnt sure i retemped straight away and they was both different, so now i dunno if i should stick with the first or second temp. My OPK's are fading, but i will do another later but to make sure. 

Here's my last 4 OPK's im not gonna tell ya what day's and time's they are just tell me what you think please girlie's, because im confused!!! 



Hope your all ok? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hope you Ov soon hun :D xx 

Laura - Glad to hear you had a lovely time away :D Hope you get that massage soon to cure your backache, must be awful :hugs: I'm not too bad thank you, anxiously waiting for my booking in appointment with our Midwife on Wednesday so been keeping myself busy doing some art hehe :) xx


----------



## Pinky32

jess - the 2nd one from the top is an "almost"


----------



## Laura2806

I agree with pinky :) 

Thanks Natt I got my massage! Lol It'll be here before you know it hun xx


----------



## Pinky32

im having such a rough time this dpo - waves of nausea each morning since 2dpo


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hunni. Yay for your massage! Does your back feel any better now? :D xx

Pinky - Fingers crossed these waves of nausea are a good sign? :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

doubt it natt - wayyyyyyy too early for any sign - the egg is still travelling

normally get hot flushes and slight nausea when progesterone is high in my body but never this early

tummy feels tender too - at night i get mild cramps


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Aww hun. I'm hoping to see a BFP soon. Keeping everything crossed for you lovely ladies, you deserve it :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hello girlie's thank's for advice and that, Is it normal for them to go lighter then get a positive??? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky I hope it's a good sign hunni, FXed for you xx

My back felt better afterwards thanks Natt, sore now tho :( we need a new mattress tho so could be that 

Jess I can't comment on that hun cause I don't know, could just be your urine wasn't as concentrated I guess xx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah they can. 

The thing to remember is that the opks so far havent shown a positive, so its probably right around the corner. Keep testing


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I did one this after noon, Held my pee for 5 hours with no drink. I'll post it in the morning as im off to bed now. x x x night. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's,

I see no one has been on ''Were All In This Together'' Today, Hope your all ok. x

Sorry it took so long to post that pic of opk's but i decided to wait for tonight so that I could do another so you can all see and tell me what you think. I have Ovulated this month just when is the question lol, as my cervix is now medium, medium, closed. and during Ov is it high, soft and open every month which for me has been and gone. 

Here's my Pic sorry its a tiny touch fuzzy but still very seeable. :) What do you think and i even put CD's on there for you's. x



Sending load's of sticky magical baby dust to all and iv got my FX'd for ya all. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Hey hunni, 

I'd say cd13 looks the most positive to me :) yaya for ov and now the wait :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, Truthful I think the same but Atleast I know I ov'ed around CD11 or CD13, My Temp's must be up the wall this cycle, I just dunno how I aint got no Crosshair's but never mind... Im just glad im still in for a chance at this cycle. Going to see doc 16th of may. So i'll keep you all posted. x x x Night my lovly Ladies. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh ta good then chick, what are you hoping for at the docs? Bloods? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning Ladie's,

Laura Im going to see Doc To make sure my last lot of blood test's are all ok, and his going to refer me to a fertility specialist. x x x

Hope your all ok. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

FXed then Hun :) 

Not too bad, had a sad couple of days but not too bad today zx

You? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, Why you been sad sweetie? x
Om yer im not to bad was quite emotional alittle while ago lol, No reason why but started crying. Hows bump going. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww bless ya chick, sometimes it does you good!

Had some very sad news about my friend hun xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep lol I felt like just getting it all out. x

Aww hun I hope she's ok, Nothink to serious I hope. Send your friend my love. x

It seem's no one really come's on here any more, I know people work and are busy but i miss them long day's of chatting away. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I think it'll be a while before she's ok hun :( I'll pass your wishes onto her tho zx

Yh it's starting to die off a bit, I think it's cause people are having a shit time of things ATM tho xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Could be true as im having a bit of a down cycle & all this TTC im shattered. Not like the bd'ing, but AF-wait to Ov-Wait for AF Over and OVer and Over again. Its the same every month, If I dont concieve this month, I will be happy that im being reffered to a fertility specialist, cause truthfully I think somethink's wrong down there, even a blocked tube or somethink, and I know that might sound wrong but if there is nothink wrong then i dont want to sit there thinking well it's taking me over 2 year's so far to TTC but there is nothink wrong with me. That would make me hit a brick wall. It's a hard and painful process TTC. 

Miss you girlie's and hope your all ok. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

awww hun your poor friend. How terrible is that for the hospital to not deliver baby straight away. She's im my thought's and im praying for her hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, sorry I have been quiet, had a busy couple of days.

Laura - Really sorry to hear about your friend chick, tell her I'm thinking of her :hugs: xx

Jess - Hope everything goes well at the Doctors hun xx

I had my Booking in appointment with my Midwife yesterday. Everything went well apart from they couldn't get any bloods off me :blush: So now I have to go to my GP tomorrow morning and hopefully they will manage to take them. When I told her that I had no sickness or many symptoms, she seemed a little shocked so, just rang and booked a Private Scan for tomorrow at 5:30pm, just waiting for them to get back in touch with me and confirm. I hope nothing is wrong with Our Little Miracle :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

natt im glad you have your scan booked but try not to worry - not everyone gets morning sickness and/or symptoms so its wrong that because youve not had them shes rushing a scan

its a 50/50 of pple getting symptoms

im sure everything is fine


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> natt im glad you have your scan booked but try not to worry - not everyone gets morning sickness and/or symptoms so its wrong that because youve not had them shes rushing a scan
> 
> its a 50/50 of pple getting symptoms
> 
> im sure everything is fine

Thank you hun, it wasn't my Midwife who rang for a scan, it was me as I want to make sure baba is ok. My Midwife said my scan could be anything up until I am 14 weeks pregnant and there is no way I can wait that long! She said if I don't hear anything within 2 weeks then ring them back and they will chase my scan date up.

She did say at the end that not everyone gets Morning Sickness, it was just her facial expression and shock that scared me a little.

Hope you are ok hun? :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

thats what annoys me with pple - half preggy women get morning sickness and half dont so why pull a face and worry you

im ok ta - still having problems post ov with nausea, hot flushes during the day, night sweats which wake me every hour so temping is impossible

i managed to fall asleep at gone 5am this morning and woke up and 6.30am - no wonder my temps are shocking lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> thats what annoys me with pple - half preggy women get morning sickness and half dont so why pull a face and worry you
> 
> im ok ta - still having problems post ov with nausea, hot flushes during the day, night sweats which wake me every hour so temping is impossible
> 
> i managed to fall asleep at gone 5am this morning and woke up and 6.30am - no wonder my temps are shocking lol

That's what I thought hun but I guess getting a private scan, will put my mind at ease one way or another? :) Going to pop up there soon and drop the deposit off :)

Glad to hear you are ok hun. Oh dear, I hope things get better soon hun then you can temp properly again, I just took a peek at your chart :shock: You have a nasty white dot. 

Omg you must be shattered! :shock: 

I shall be back on later hun, take care :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, I've not spoke to her since cause I don't want to pester her. 

Pinky I hope your feeling better soon, how's the arm? Any news? 

Natt it will put your mind at rest hun, I'm sure everything's fine xx


----------



## Pinky32

fingers crossed for scan - im sure it will all be fine

i had ticked sleep deprived which is why it was a white dot


----------



## Pinky32

arm is agony past few days - i wrote to hospital but wont hear anything back for at least a month or two

got appt with doc tomoz and going to ask him to speak to hospital too


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Natt im sure baby is ok. Try not to worry to much. Glad doctor's went well hun. x x x

Pinky hope you feel better soon sweetie nice to see you online. Your chart is looking great FX'd hun. When you due AF??? x x x

Laura I know what you mean hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun I'm sorry it's taking so long :( FXed they sort it ASAP xx

Gettin really pissed off with the dirty looks and snidy comments from the botch across the office from me! Who the fuck does she think it is?!??? Stupid lil cow wants to grow up and get a life! Grrrrrrrr she makes me so angry!!!


----------



## Pinky32

hiya hun, its got me down as anywhere between sunday and tuesday - monday is test ay but i dont think i;ll bother


----------



## Pinky32

laura - OMG you work with a "botch!" lol

tell her to sod off and bump her with your tummy just as shes slurping her tea

im looking at another operation and at least another 6 months of pain


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Aww laura hun ignore her, she needs to grow up and probs jsut jelous of ya. :D x

Wooo so not long them pinky, So what will you do test after tuesday if AF Dont arrive. Got my FX'd for ya hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

if af isnt here by tues i'll faint lol

im not holding my breath anymore - i know she will come


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol hun, I understand what you mean but you never know what will happen. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

lol somehow i do know

panty liners and granny knickers at the ready :rofl:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol you crack me up. Well im still keeping my fx'd for ya x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha yep I work with a botch :haha: 

But if this next op will hopefully sort it out for good it'll be worth it hun, I know they thought this last one would but lets hope this one does the trick :) 

It's alright ladies I just foud out they want her to do my job when I go, which I know she won't want to do so ATM I'm :rofl: at her! Hehe karma ey! 

Pinky it sneaks up on us even when we know what the signs are so well, I'm sending a lil message upstairs to bring you all you bfps's this month xxx


----------



## Pinky32

awww thanks laura - but can you make it a big message cos hes not listening to me!

lol i had that when i knew i was leaving somewhere and the replacement they found for me was shocked at what i did on a daily basis - they lasted two weeks and resigned!

jess - i wasnt joking hun, the granny knickers are all ready - honest lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol i didnt say you was hun, I believe ya i have my granny pant's and big big big pantyliner's lol. Not ready as AF isnt due for a while and im hopeing its not coming but there here lol. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Hey girlies just catching up on what ive missed lately, dont look like many people av been on here lately! All feeling pretty low by the looks of it?

How you all doing? Im currently waiting to ovulate should be sometime soon as im having ewcm! Yay! Must be your Epo Natt!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

FX'd for ov soon hun nice to see you on here. yer i would say were all having a shitty cycle. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Thanks Jess i would say you ovulated cd13 your chart def looks that way aswell as the opk!


----------



## Laura2806

I shall make it loud and clear that they're all well over due! ;) 

I need big pants now! Or bigger anyways lol 

Hey KT glad to see your coming upto ov :thumbup: 

Not long til those BFP's arrive :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's Kt i think so aswell just bit odd for my cervix to not be the same as last 5 cycle's but like pinky said before it's not the same and for some dont mean anythink. x x x

Awww laura We all hope to be joining you and natt very soon. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

And I'm sure you all will be :) xx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks Laura i certainly hope your right with those BFP's thats exactly what we need!!:happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

i would say you didnt ov on cd13 as the temp for cd14 was lower and you need three consecutive rises to get crosshairs - it prob happened on cd14


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you ladies for your reassurance :hugs: We went and payed our deposit so off we go for a scan tomorrow at 5:30pm, so nervous! :blush: 

Laura - Haha glad to hear Karma smacked the "botch" right in the face :rofl: xx

Pinky - Ooo, that explains the white dot then. Hope you get some treatment for your arm soon hun and be gone with the pain :hugs: xx

Jess - Thank you hunni xx

KT - Yay for EWCM!! Glad the EPO is helping you :D xx

I second that you will all be joining us with your BFP's soon :dust: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

your welcome hun. x

Pinky I thought the same as if i get another rised temp tomorrow it will conform ov for cd14. But then again I had ovary pains days before that and no positive opk on cd14. But never mind. x x x


----------



## kt1988

You and pinky are probably right bcoz opk's are positive then 24-48hrs after you ovulate. Hence why u didn get a positive cd14. I think u will get ur crosshairs very soon xx


----------



## kt1988

Natt their def working as far as ewcm goes lol! Never have a lot but ive have alot tday and yesturday :o) sorry to hear you didn av any reassurance from your appointment hun, I'm glad to gear u booked the scan privatley u sound like u need that reassurance! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hehe lol tomorrow hun if my temps keep rising. :D So Should Be DPO2 today. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## kt1988

Fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## Laura2806

Sounding good so far ladies :) 

Pinky do you know how Sarah's doing? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

yer that's a point how is sarah she aint been on for a while now. Hope she's ok. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

yeah and i have some sad news girls

sarah has closed her account with bnb due to various reasons - nothing personal with any of you guys. At the present time, ttc is getting to be a chore for her and the fun has gone out of it and its hard for her to stay positive with bfp and ttc talk. As I said, its nothing personal as both myself and sarah used to come in this room and another, but its just getting a bit much for her lately and after trying for 2 1/2 years, it was time to leave.

She gets her results next week and her OH has his sperm test so im hoping (fingers crossed) that we get some answers and know how to move forward - I will keep you updated with her progress. Im sure once things have moved forward she will be back.

she wishes Laura and Natt the healthiest of pregnancies - and wishes you both tons of happiness for the future.

Jess and Katie - she "knows" it will happen soon for you both and she wishes you all the luck in the world

She sends massive hugs and kisses to you all


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, bless her, well she's in my thought's, and I will have my FX'd for her all the time. Tell her I said thx. xJust wanna ask somethink a be truthful....Am I Highly irresponsible for not taking pre natal's??? Is that a really bad thing??? x


----------



## Pinky32

no, a lot of pple dont

remember, half of this world get bfp without trying or planning so their not taking anything and their drinking and smoking etc

Personally, I would take folic acid as this prepares your body for pregnancy - I dont take pre-natals either, I take vitamins etc


----------



## Pinky32

I will do jess - and im going to keep her up to date with you guys cos she does care, it just got too much for her at the moment


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Cheer's hun, make's me feel better as that made me feel low. xAwww thx hun, defo do. xJust Got My Croosshair's :D:D:D And Chart look's so different this cycle. Check out the way my temp's are rising. :D Not get hope's high though because the down fall can be a killer. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

yayyyy

told you it was cd14


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yes you did lol. :D xWhat you been up to hun, and how's your cycle going anythink different this cycle. like symptom wise. x


----------



## Pinky32

ive been painting my hallway to keep busy

ive had night sweats this cycle which i never had before and nausea during the day but the hot flushes i used to get in the evenings ive not had but instead i get them during the day

tummy was very bloated the other day but went down

and light niggling cramps in the evening

af is due sunday onwards


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

woooo sound's good hun. FX'd x x x


----------



## Pinky32

im not holding my breath - as i said yesterday granny knickers are ready for sunday


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know lol. But like i said yesterday iv still got my fx'd. x


----------



## Pinky32

thank you x


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Yay! Glad to hear the EPO is working hun :D xx

Pinky - Thank you for keeping us updated about Sarah hun. Such a shame with all she has been through, ttc for 2 years etc. I really hope she gets some answers soon and gets the help she needs to achieve that BFP. Same goes for you aswell chick. You are both in my thoughts and I wish everyone who is TTC the best of luck and sending you all lot's of lucky :dust: xx

Jess - Yay for Crosshairs :happydance: xx

Well, quick update on me, my Doctor managed to get some bloods done this morning :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear sarah won't be around for a while :( I hope all goes well and they get the answers they need quickly followed by a sticky beanie. Send her my love please xxxx

Glad you got your crosshairs jess :) 

Not long to go Natt!! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky your welcome hun, and thank's girlie's. xNatt have you got scan today then and glad doc's went well. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning Ladie's, 

How is everyone today? x


----------



## Laura2806

Morning jess :) 

Good ta hunni, suns shining and we're off out this morning :) how's you? How's honey? Xx


----------



## Pinky32

has anyone heard from natt since the scan?


----------



## Laura2806

No, I'm hoping she's just been busy and all is well xx


----------



## Pinky32

i hope so


----------



## Laura2806

Ive pm'd Natt do hopefully we'll hear from her soon xx


----------



## Pinky32

hope she replies soon


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, sorry I didn't update last night, I was sooo tired! Had a long day! 

As for our scan, it was amazing and Our Little Miracle is perfect! The Sonographer said everything is measuring as it should do and everything is Perfect. Our Little Miracle is due on 12/12/2012 :happydance: They dated me at 9 weeks and 2 days so I shall change my ticker :thumbup: xxx

*EDIT* We saw baby's heartbeat and heard it :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0012.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0013.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

natt im so pleased everything is alright, i told you it would be fine

your blob looks lovely

glad its all healthy


----------



## Pinky32

i was going to test this morning then saw my temps (after another bad nights sleep) and thought its a waste of time, then i started getting cramps

i dont know if their af cramps or 'needing the toilet' cramps


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> natt im so pleased everything is alright, i told you it would be fine
> 
> your blob looks lovely
> 
> glad its all healthy

Thank you so much hun, sorry for posting the pics in here, hope I don't upset anyone, just thought you all might like to see them :blush: 

We are so relieved now and can sit back and relax and enjoy this pregnancy a bit more now! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> i was going to test this morning then saw my temps (after another bad nights sleep) and thought its a waste of time, then i started getting cramps
> 
> i dont know if their af cramps or 'needing the toilet' cramps

Aww hun, sorry to hear you have cramps :( When do you plan on testing? If AF doesn't turn up when she's supposed to? :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

my lp is between 10-12 days - today is day 10

i dont normally get af cramps but (tmi warning) i normally need the toilet, its hard to explain but im looser just as af starts and today ive been twice so im guessing af is on her way - or it could be just cos i didnt eat till 11pm last night and its gone straight thru me

my temps have been crap this month - normally progesterone hits me hard and temps are high and hot flushes and nausea in the evenings

this cycle - hot flushes during the day and nausea when i wake up


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> my lp is between 10-12 days - today is day 10
> 
> i dont normally get af cramps but (tmi warning) i normally need the toilet, its hard to explain but im looser just as af starts and today ive been twice so im guessing af is on her way - or it could be just cos i didnt eat till 11pm last night and its gone straight thru me
> 
> my temps have been crap this month - normally progesterone hits me hard and temps are high and hot flushes and nausea in the evenings
> 
> this cycle - hot flushes during the day and nausea when i wake up

I hope AF stays away hun, you deserve it! :hugs: 

Yeah maybe it could be because you ate late at night? Might not have had time to digest properly? 

Your temps have probably been crap because you have not been sleeping properly chick :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

yeah probably, i keep waking in middle of night with hot sweats which ive never had before and major vivid dreams

im hoping its cos of eating late - i just wasnt hungry then forced myself to eat something as im going out for a late lunch today so wont be eating till aroun 4pmm and thought yesterday lunchtime to 4pm today was too long without food but ive just not been hungry

tummy is making loud noises as i type this


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> yeah probably, i keep waking in middle of night with hot sweats which ive never had before and major vivid dreams
> 
> im hoping its cos of eating late - i just wasnt hungry then forced myself to eat something as im going out for a late lunch today so wont be eating till aroun 4pmm and thought yesterday lunchtime to 4pm today was too long without food but ive just not been hungry
> 
> tummy is making loud noises as i type this

Must be a good sign if you are having symptoms which you have never had before hun? Vivid Dreams is a good sign :thumbup: 

Yeah that is quite a long time to go without something to eat hun, not good when you are TTC. Hope you have a lovely lunch today :hugs: 

Aww bless, hunger growls? xx


----------



## Pinky32

i think its just the new vits im on taking effect

thank you - im having lunch with my mum, dad and step mum - going to toby carvery for a roast- when you live on your own cooking a roast doesnt seem worth it

lol it could be my tummy knows its going to get a roast today


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> i think its just the new vits im on taking effect
> 
> thank you - im having lunch with my mum, dad and step mum - going to toby carvery for a roast- when you live on your own cooking a roast doesnt seem worth it
> 
> lol it could be my tummy knows its going to get a roast today

Oohh I see :) 

You're welcome hun. Ooo Toby Carvery, yummy! They do lovely meals! I haven't been there for years! :shock: I'm sure you will have a lovely time with your family. Yeah I understand what you mean chick. 

Aww bless, it could be :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

So glad alls good Natt :)) 

Pinky I hope they're good signs sweet! AF won't show but a BFP will :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hunni, we are over the moon :D xx


----------



## Pinky32

did you send a big message to him upstairs?


----------



## Laura2806

I have been doing every drive to and from work :) xx


----------



## Pinky32

well the ******* wasnt listening as i start spotting

10dpo - didnt even make it to 11 or 12 dpo - b6 isnt lengthening my lp :cry:


----------



## Laura2806

:( I'm so sorry hunni :( I shall make sure I have words with him! 

Could b6 take a couple of cycles to work? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Have you asked your Doctor if there is anything else that can help to lengthen your LP? xx


----------



## Pinky32

yes it does but ive been taking it since feb so should have made a difference now

my average is 11dpo and i havent made it to that this cycle - im going to sulk as ive really just had enough

i know sarah will say its stress but my stress levels are the same now as they have been for 6 months and if its stress thats stopping it from happening then i might as well give up now cos my stress levels arent going to lessen in the next 6 months


----------



## Pinky32

i spoke to doc and the nurse and both said to take b6 - nothing else helps with it


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hmm :( Hopefully it will take a couple of cycles to work as Laura mentioned :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

i just looked and i started taking it 30th jan so its had plenty of time to start working - should take upto 3 months


----------



## Laura2806

That's shit hun :( really really shit! And no matter how much people you to stop stressing whether it's about TTC or not you just can't until the thing causing the stress has been lifted. Nothing helps until then does it :( 

I know you don't want pity Hun but I really feel for you :hugs: 

I just want you to know that we're all here rooting for you guys to get your BFP's and get them soon. Xxx

Would you consider havig a break from charting and just take vits? See if that helps at all maybe xxx


----------



## Pinky32

i cant take a break from charting - i dont live with OH so its not like i can just pounce him when i feel like it or when i think ov is happening plus with his situation i cant just call him when i need to bd - not charting would stress me beyond belief

i'll be ok tomoz - right now i just feel like saying f**k it to ttc

theres nothing more i can do, theres nothing more the doc can do - this is it


----------



## Laura2806

:( I hope you do feel better tomorrow chick :hugs: 

Sometimes it just takes time, doesn't make it better or easier but it just does sometimes. I hope it happens soon Hun xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Been at MIL's all day, just got back. x

Aww pinky hun sorry to hear AF arrived really thought this was your cycle hun. x x x BIG HUGS x x x

Natt that's great news hun, baby is so cute and already forming. :D Love the scan pic how cute. x x x

Laura me and honey are good thx, just got a long old 2WW ahead of me. :( lol. 
Thank's for asking how are you, your man, and bump doing? good i hope. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I was convinced it was pinky's cycle too! Big hugs to pinky xxx

Did you have a good day? We're all fine ta, got a sore tummy and sleepy man lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :)

Pinky - Hope you feel a bit better today hunni :hugs: xx

Jess - Thank you hun, can see a little head and little body :blush: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Thank's laura yer i did hun, and went there again today. x x x

Aww natt i know hun its well sweet. x x x

hope everyone's ok??? x


----------



## Pinky32

this is my heaviest and most painful af ever!


----------



## Laura2806

Do you think it could be the b6?


----------



## Pinky32

im thinking the aspirin im taking is thickening the lining of my uterus and so now my af will be slightly heavier - yesterday (cd2) was heavy and today its light


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hope AF slows down for you hun, it's awful when they are heavy. I used to get really bad AF cramps :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That sucks :( glad its slowed down today tho

How you feeling in general? X


----------



## Pinky32

i was feeling pretty blah upto last night but af has eased off

how are you girls doing?


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then chick, glad your feeling better. AF makes you feel so shit! 

Not too bad ta, keep feeling really heady tho like I've got a cold coming :( 

How's Sarah doing? Xx


----------



## teenah99

Hi ladies,

Just dropping in to say hi! 

Pinky - I saw that you are getting really frustrated with TTC, and rightly so, it is HELL...Laura recommended easing off on charting, and you aren't 100% ok with that which I understand...FYI - I thought that I was certain of my O date, and it turns out that I got preggers CD 14 which was a bone dry day that was days before my week of EWCM started...Like, I was only having sex for fun that day, especially since I had secretly given up TTC...Charting is nice to use for retrospective analysis, bc it tells you that you have O'd...it doesn't tell you that you are about to O...so don't get hung up on precision with dates, temps and bd'ing...I promise that my little blueberry baby was conceived OUTSIDE of what I consider my fertile window...FX'ed for you...deep breaths...throw your arms up and flip off the world, because it is likely, that then you will end up with your BFP...

Crazy advise...but I really believe in it.


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Glad to hear AF has eased off hun :hugs: xx

I have been to the Doctors again today, been prescribed yet another dose of Anti-Biotics! Ugh! Got a mild case of Impetigo on my face :cry:


----------



## maybee baybee

Hi ladies, I was just popping on to see how you guys were doing too, congratulations Excalibur, wonderful news about the baby :)

Pinky, I also have to say that I conceived way before my pee on a stick ov kits and temps showed ovulation, i had conceived very early in my cycle, no EWCM or anything, I know its tougher for you not living with your OH but the month we conceived we were at it every other day from AF leaving town.

Might be worth a try hon x


----------



## Pinky32

thanks for the advice girls but when you dont live with your partner and there are "problems" in the way, i cant just bd when i want to or every day from af - it has to be planned in advance, im not getting hung up about precision and dates but if i dont chart then i will be all over the place and have another cycle where it wasnt planned properly and a blank cycle which i cant go thru again

natt - im sorry your back on anti-biotics - hope it clears soon


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> thanks for the advice girls but when you dont live with your partner and there are "problems" in the way, i cant just bd when i want to or every day from af - it has to be planned in advance, im not getting hung up about precision and dates but if i dont chart then i will be all over the place and have another cycle where it wasnt planned properly and a blank cycle which i cant go thru again
> 
> natt - im sorry your back on anti-biotics - hope it clears soon

I totally understand where you are coming from hun. At least if you are charting, you are keeping your mind occupied and you will know when you need to BD etc :hugs: 

Thank you chick, can't wait to be off them lol! xx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you natt - not all of us have the luxury of bding when we feel like it

it wont be long and you will x


----------



## teenah99

P.S. My husband is in the Military, and he is always away...LIKE...I NEVER SEE HIM...no weekends off (he is a Drill Sergeant right now)...24 hour duty...sleeping out in the woods for days at a time...etc. When I say we can NEVER do it...we not only had the distance and time thing against us, but my husband is always so tired from lack of sleep and no time off that he has no libido...IT SUCKS...the month we conceived I did it 3 times, the month before 3 1/2 (the 1/2 came from him getting annoyed with me wanting foreplay bc he was too tired, so he got mad and stopped), the month before that MAYBE 4 times, and so on...TRUST ME...I feel your pain...Oh, and another thing, since we were "actively TTC" I tried to "plan" around O days, and that was met with CONTEMPT...my husband REFUSED to "plan" (as if I was fertile the whole month! Ugh, made me SICK! He always complained about not being preggers yet, and then I would remind him that YOU HAVE TO ACTUALLY HAVE SEX TO MAKE A BABY!) 

Sorry to rant...but I just want to say that I understand...just keep up you head, and smile...it WILL HAPPEN...and then you can join me in my constant "now im pregant, OMG, what if something bad happens" worry marathon! LoL.


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky how you doing hun? 

(very nearly had an autocorrect mishap then, instead of 'Hun' it corrected to 'him' that would have been a different question!)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Seems like a lot has gone on.

Sorry to hear AF was heavy pinky but glad its slowed down. x x x

Natt sorry to hear your back on the anti biotics. x x x

Laura & KT hope your ok. x x x

Pinky how's sarah do you know? x x x

Maybee Baybee Nice to see you popping on how's bump going hun. x x x

Well iv had a very nutty weekend and beggining off the week. Time has gone quite quick and im now DPO7 wouldnt temp this morning as i stayed on MIL's sofa last night. Gutted lol. I was reading my star sign today and it said good new's is coming next week and i'll be rewarded big time. :D DPO13 monday FX'd lol. x

Got doctor's tomorrow then shopping so i'll be updating you all tomorrow afternoon. Wish me luck. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol laura that would have been a very odd questions lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm good thanks chick! 

Ooo sounds like you've had a good weekend :) do let us know how tomorrow goes xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Glad your ok. x

Wouldnt really say good lol. x x x

Will do hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky & Jess - Thank you ladies xx

I am not feeling well today, got a snuffy nose and a sore throat! :(

On a good note, got our 12 week scan appointment through this morning, 29th May, not long! :D xx


----------



## maybee baybee

Thanks for asking Jess :) bump is going good although still look like I've just had too many cakes lol, can't wait till it turns into a proper bump. I'm 17 weeks now, cant believe how fast the last 3 months have gone.

I have my fingers crossed for you Jess, I really hope you get your wonderful news next week' I'll keep checking with held breath :D


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky how you doing hun?
> 
> (very nearly had an autocorrect mishap then, instead of 'Hun' it corrected to 'him' that would have been a different question!)

to answer your "real" question - anyway i can hun :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Laura2806

Haha you go girl ;) :happydance: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Natt your welcome hun, sorry to hear your not feeling to good hope you feel better soon. Great to hear you've got your 12week scan booked hun. x x x

Laura how you feeling hun. x x x

Maybee Baybee Thank's so much and your welcome. Glad all is going well and your bump will get bigger soon. one day it wont then you'll see a big difference. x x x

Pinky have you heard from sarah... Is she ok. x x x

KT hows your cycle going hun, have you ov'ed yet. hope your ok. x x x

Well doctor's went great, My result's was all good and doctor said i didnt have gilbert syndrome (and i was calling it barrett's lol what a donut.) and his refering us to a specialist. He said his gonna write a letter to them and send it today after surgery which was around 6pm. He didnt say when I will hear a reply as his not quite sure were i will be refered to but i think he will send me a letter. Im in quite a good mood just tired. Got some Omega3 550mg & evening primrose oil 1000mg and got OH some Vit C 200mg today... Only can anyone tell me if there a good dose, and how many primrose oil tab's should i take a day 1 or 3??? 

Well hope your all ok ladie's. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm great thanks hun :) really happy, tired but my joy overshadows it :) 

Glad your results are all good and you got your referral :happydance: I reckon you'll get that BFP before getting an apt tho ;) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun I hope so, Felling quite positive about this cycle. :D x

Glad your ok. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then :) FXed hun xxx

Pinky and kt how are you ladies? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's,

Defo feeling different this cycle cant explain why. Still not symptom spotting but Feeling quite sick. I know it's very early and I shouldnt have but I tested yesterday DPO8 and got a very very very faint line. OH said he can see it and it isnt the same brand test i got a faint positive with a few month's back so gonna wait untill next week monday and test again but not getting hope's high. x x x

Hope you are all ok. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo all looking good for you jess :) FXed xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x x x

I really do feel different. Really Really Different. Iv got sore throat and runny nose today. Had a dot of spotting yester day and the day before and throw the night last night had some brown spotting, I know it's Not AF Before AF isnt due yet, But iv been getting some really painful cramp's. Not like AF just really painful. Iv just gotta wait and see I guess. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sounding really good hun :) FXed :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx sweetie, Now got banging headache. What you been up to hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Just work and sleep lol 

Getting fed up about Simons job now, still haven't got the letter from head office offering him a job which is all we need to be able to get our mortgage! Typical because we need it now more than ever! Going to start wedding planning instead of house hunting I think! 

Other than that naff all lol off to our friends tomorrow for a BBQ which I'm really looking forward to! Haven't seen them not the kids in months xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Wooow hun look's like you both got alot on your plate's ATM. Hopefully all will go well hun. Have a lovly day tomorrow. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

We have lol and I'm soooooo tired I just wanna sleep! Thanks Hun I might nee to nap tomorrow afternoon before we go over lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's,

Started knitting yesterday, Im crap at it lol but a learner in progress. So Will get better the more i stick to it. x

Got another faint positive today but it's to good to be true... Maybe there avap's. I dunno. Just gotta wait and see. x

How is everyone x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

woooo KT DPO6. Half way though your 2WW nearly. Hows it going & how you been. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's,

Not A Good day for me at all. My doctor rang and said that all the fertility clinic's have a strict critiria And I do not meet the critiria to be reffered to a fertility specialist and that he has done everythink he can. So Now im on my own. Even though somethink could be wrong. :(

Im So Gutted and feeling shitty & ill. My day cant get any worse. 

Now I do hope this is my month as I dont know what im gonna do if it aint. x x x

Hope your all ok x x x


----------



## maybee baybee

I have everything crossed for you Jess, two faint positives is a really good sign. Please keep us posted over the next couple of days, I will be thinking of you and sending positive baby bean thoughts your way xx


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies,

Really sorry I haven't been online. Been in Hospital since Friday on the "Stroke" ward. Had symptoms of a mild stroke so went to A&E and they rushed me by Ambulance to there. I only got discharged yesterday tea time! Really hope baby is ok, roll on 29th then we can have a piece of mind! Had to have a CT scan to check there had been no damage on my brain and had was on a ECG machine and had to have my blood pressure and blood sugars monitored :(

Hope you ladies are all ok? xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx maybee baybee but started bleeding very light pink blood last night then this morning it was like a waterfull, having really bad cramp's and clot's, I dunno whats happening, but doctors ringing me soon. x x x

Natt sorry to hear that hun hope baby's ok, how you feeling sweetie x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun. We are praying baby is ok. Not had any bleeding or pain so fingers crossed! I am not too bad thank you, just tired and still got a bit of a headache, had it since Friday when everything happened! :( xxx


----------



## Pinky32

omg natt are you ok???

what happened?


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> omg natt are you ok???
> 
> what happened?

I am getting better slowly, thank you hun. We went out Friday morning to have some breakfast, was sat in a cafe and my left eye just completely blacked out! About 15 minutes later it finally came round, left me with a pounding headache, so we headed to the bus stop to go home as I felt like I was going to pass out, was sat in the bus stop and all of a sudden my left side, head to toe went completely numb and I felt really faint. Went to A&E and they examined me and the Doctor noticed that my left eye was drooping slightly, so they rushed me by Ambulance to another hospital and put me on the Stroke ward where I was monitored closely. Had me hooked up to a ECG machine to keep an eye on my heart etc. Luckily the CT scan showed no damage of my brain and they are still not 100% sure what caused my body to do what it did! They said if I get anymore symptoms like that then to go straight back. They would have done more tests like an MRI scan but with me being pregnant, they couldn't xx


----------



## Pinky32

omg thats terrible

maybe its just your body telling you to calm down - youve been on an emotional rollercoast in past few months - ttc, then getting bfp, then worrying about baby etc

maybe you need to camp on the sofa/bed for a few days and just do nothing and let your body recharge


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome natt glad your ok x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> omg thats terrible
> 
> maybe its just your body telling you to calm down - youve been on an emotional rollercoast in past few months - ttc, then getting bfp, then worrying about baby etc
> 
> maybe you need to camp on the sofa/bed for a few days and just do nothing and let your body recharge

Quite possibly hun, but I haven't really been overly stressed, been chilling on the sofa quite a lot and just resting and watching TV. I am taking it easy now though and hopefully it won't happen again! xx


----------



## Pinky32

i didnt mean your stressed now, i meant recently

all the stress ttc, then when you got your bfp you worry that it will stick, then that stupid nurse worrying you saying no symptoms etc and having the scan

it all takes an effect on our bodies

i hope it was just a one off


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> i didnt mean your stressed now, i meant recently
> 
> all the stress ttc, then when you got your bfp you worry that it will stick, then that stupid nurse worrying you saying no symptoms etc and having the scan
> 
> it all takes an effect on our bodies
> 
> i hope it was just a one off

Yeah I know what you mean hun. Thank you chick, I hope it's a one off aswell. I was looked after extremely well so I can't complain :) xx


----------



## Pinky32

milk it with OH lol

get him to spoil you rotten

pple moan about hospitals etc but in general their good - their just overworked and underpaid but in general the service is great


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> milk it with OH lol
> 
> get him to spoil you rotten
> 
> pple moan about hospitals etc but in general their good - their just overworked and underpaid but in general the service is great

Haha he looks after me well all the time hun. Made me a sausage butty this morning. I woke up and said where is my breakfast? Should have had my rice crispies by now! That's what I had in the hospital lol! :blush: 

I actually enjoyed it in hospital lol, all the staff were lovely, I actually miss them :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

if you have the money, its nice to take them a tin of roses or something as a thank you

when i great uncle was in hospital we took them a few large tins down and they went mad for them - just lets them know that their appreciated

Sausage sandwich!!!!! well you are feeling better! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> if you have the money, its nice to take them a tin of roses or something as a thank you
> 
> when i great uncle was in hospital we took them a few large tins down and they went mad for them - just lets them know that their appreciated
> 
> Sausage sandwich!!!!! well you are feeling better! lol

We have already said that we are going to take them some chocolates and a thank you card for looking after me. I was actually quite emotional yesterday that I had to come home, should be the other way round shouldn't it? :blush: 

I only ate half of it, I can be starving but feel full after a few mouthfuls, feel a bit :sick: today aswell xx


----------



## Pinky32

awwww you big soppy lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> awwww you big soppy lol

That's me lol :blush: xx


----------



## Pinky32

:hug:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> :hug:

:hug: How are you doing anyway chick? xx


----------



## Pinky32

im ok hunny, just in lots of pain as always

apart from that, nothing special


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> im ok hunny, just in lots of pain as always
> 
> apart from that, nothing special

Sorry to hear you are in pain hun, is your arm still playing up? :(:hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

the other week i went to shut the fridge door and didnt let go but still walked away so it bent my arm back - since then ive been in absolute agony


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> the other week i went to shut the fridge door and didnt let go but still walked away so it bent my arm back - since then ive been in absolute agony

Omg ouch!! :( Have you not spoken to anyone about it? Doctor or Hospital or anything? :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

i went to physio the other day and told her - shes referring me to the pain clinic and to see a pain psychotherapist and also to have acupuncture


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> i went to physio the other day and told her - shes referring me to the pain clinic and to see a pain psychotherapist and also to have acupuncture

Aww bless hun. Hopefully they will get it sorted for you soon. Not fair you being in pain all the time! :( Ouch for acupuncture. They said I might have needed a Lumbar Puncture if they found something on my CT scan, luckily I didn't need it! xx


----------



## Pinky32

acupuncture is great for ttc, helps relax the body etc - im looking forward to it

ive been in constant daily pain since last june - just some days are worse than others


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> acupuncture is great for ttc, helps relax the body etc - im looking forward to it
> 
> ive been in constant daily pain since last june - just some days are worse than others

Oohh that's great news then :D 

Omg must be awful for you! Fingers crossed they sort it out soon chick :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

thanks hun, just gets me really down and fed up putting on a brave face

right, im off to brave a shower and put a face on


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> thanks hun, just gets me really down and fed up putting on a brave face
> 
> right, im off to brave a shower and put a face on

You're welcome hun. I can imagine :(:hugs: 

No problem hun, hope you enjoy your shower and it doesn't cause you too much pain :hug: xx


----------



## Pinky32

jess, did the bleeding stop?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

No hun, and doctor rang me back, she said im having a MC and to wait untill next week get an appointment to see her, but gotta do a HPT next tuesday aint seeing her till wednesday, I havent even got any left. Gotta go buy some even though I dont think i'll have it in me to go buy HPT's when Im not going to be pregnant in a weeks time. How sad is that. Im feeling really low and shitty. So upset. After to year's of TTC and the same month i concieved honey 3 year's ago i get pregnant and have a MC. Im lost for word's. Me and OH havent really said much to each other all day. He gave me cuddle's and kissie's and is trying to support me in every way he can but then I dont think he new what to say. But neither do i, Cant really say it's gonna be ok because it's not. x x x

How are you hun, I see you've been in pain, hope it get's better soon. x


----------



## Pinky32

im sorry your having a chemical - the timing is awful

the only thing i can think to say is that maybe now your doctor will help you more - i know you dont qualify for fs which im not surprised to hear but your doc can still help you

sadly, your the second person today to have a chemical - its not a nice thing to happen, not something i would wish on anyone

today is the worst day, have an early night

xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, hopefully the doctor will help me, I know it's not surprising but ballocks just because i already have a child, because if i didnt have a MC this cycle and didnt get pregnant then who know's there might have been fertility problem's but then again there still can be. In so much agony, so tired but i dont think i'll be able to sleep tonight. Sorry to hear some one you know is having a chemical. x


----------



## Pinky32

theres not a lot i can say to make the pain physically or mentally go away - wish i could

all i can say, and its going to sound cold and i dont mean it to - the physical pain will lessen and in time the mental pain will make you stronger

you were close to getting your goal

its hard enough getting a line but then when it doesnt stick it still hurts but in time you will get better

yeah one person having a chemical is bad enough but two pple on the same day is awful - i feel for you both


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Really sorry to hear what you are going through hun. Just know that we are all here for you if you need to talk etc. Sending you big hugs :hugs: xx

Pinky - How are you doing today hun? How is Sarah? xx


----------



## Pinky32

im ok thanks, seeing OH tonight so excited about that

we had our surprise night last friday and i had notes all over the flat giving him instructions to do certain things before coming to find me in the bedroom in sexy underwear and platform 5" heels

because i knew i wasnt ov'ing it felt more relaxed - and he told me yesterday that it was the best night of his life!

tonight ive got different underwear and shoes but as im ov'ing now its all about the deposit lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> im ok thanks, seeing OH tonight so excited about that
> 
> we had our surprise night last friday and i had notes all over the flat giving him instructions to do certain things before coming to find me in the bedroom in sexy underwear and platform 5" heels
> 
> because i knew i wasnt ov'ing it felt more relaxed - and he told me yesterday that it was the best night of his life!
> 
> tonight ive got different underwear and shoes but as im ov'ing now its all about the deposit lol

Glad to hear you are ok hunni. Yay for seeing OH tonight hehe :hugs: 

Ooo you kinky little mare :winkwink: Sounds like you both had a lovely time last Friday, hope it's just as good tonight! Sending you lot's of lucky, sticky baby dust for your little rainbow :hug: xx


----------



## Pinky32

lol we said yesterday that we bring the "dark side" out in each other

i hate having to plan when we bd but needs must

thanks - think i need superglue


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> lol we said yesterday that we bring the "dark side" out in each other
> 
> i hate having to plan when we bd but needs must
> 
> thanks - think i need superglue

Sounds like you do :haha: 

Yeah it must be awful hun but as you said, needs must eh? :hugs:

Want me to send you some Superglue? :winkwink: xx


----------



## Pinky32

lol do i drink it or squirt it "up there" :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> lol do i drink it or squirt it "up there" :rofl:

Erm..I would say squirt it up there then it has to stay up there :rofl: xx


----------



## Pinky32

id have to do it after the deposit or i';ll be stuck together and it wont get up there

hmmmm might google this :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> id have to do it after the deposit or i';ll be stuck together and it wont get up there
> 
> hmmmm might google this :rofl:

Oh yeah definetly, make sure it's after the deposit lol, don't want it sticking where it doesn't belong :haha: 

Let me know if you find anything :rofl: xx


----------



## Pinky32

:rofl:

nutter!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> nutter!

That's me! :haha::happydance: xx


----------



## teenah99

Pinky32 said:


> i went to physio the other day and told her - shes referring me to the pain clinic and to see a pain psychotherapist and also to have acupuncture

Hey Pinky Darling,

I'm sorry to hear that you are in pain, but I do have to say that I work for a well known Pain Clinic in the States and the pain psychology works wonders, as it really helps to cope with your pain. Also, acupuncture is AMAZING for pain. Good luck!


----------



## Pinky32

Just an update

I got a positive opk yesterday but couldnt see OH, he came round tonight and gave me tons of "deposit" so i did another OPK tonight and got another positive - Ive had lots of ov cramps today so i think its on its way tonight

These naughty babydolls and platform shoes are working a treat!!!!!!

Teenah - thank you. Im in pain daily but some days are worse than others and on those days all i do is sit and cry - cant even lie down.

Im hoping the pain clinic will change my painkillers as ive been on them quite a while and dont take them all the time as i dont want to get used to them - at the moment they work when i take them

Im looking forward to the acupuncture to help ease the pain, also heard its good for ttc so might see if i can get them to stick a few extra needles wherever is good lol

In a way im also looking forward to seeing the psychotherapist - I know this accident and all the problems after is causing me mental anguish and not helping me ttc

Sometimes the pain gets so bad that i think its best to give up ttc for 6 months but i know if i give up then it will be for good, in a weird way, i talk myself into believing each time af comes that its because of the stress and pain and its easier for me to cope with why it hasnt happened


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :)

Pinky - Omg yay for seeing OH and Ov'ing!!!! :happydance: Keep wearing that sexy underwear and high heels chick :winkwink: Keeping everything crossed for you :dust: Hopefully you will get your pain sorted out soon hun :hugs: xx

Busy day for me today, going to view some houses, yay! Can't wait to move away from here! :happydance:


----------



## teenah99

Pinky32 said:


> Just an update
> 
> I got a positive opk yesterday but couldnt see OH, he came round tonight and gave me tons of "deposit" so i did another OPK tonight and got another positive - Ive had lots of ov cramps today so i think its on its way tonight
> 
> These naughty babydolls and platform shoes are working a treat!!!!!!
> 
> Teenah - thank you. Im in pain daily but some days are worse than others and on those days all i do is sit and cry - cant even lie down.
> 
> Im hoping the pain clinic will change my painkillers as ive been on them quite a while and dont take them all the time as i dont want to get used to them - at the moment they work when i take them
> 
> Im looking forward to the acupuncture to help ease the pain, also heard its good for ttc so might see if i can get them to stick a few extra needles wherever is good lol
> 
> In a way im also looking forward to seeing the psychotherapist - I know this accident and all the problems after is causing me mental anguish and not helping me ttc
> 
> Sometimes the pain gets so bad that i think its best to give up ttc for 6 months but i know if i give up then it will be for good, in a weird way, i talk myself into believing each time af comes that its because of the stress and pain and its easier for me to cope with why it hasnt happened


I think that you will really enjoy your time at the Pain Clinic and you will find that your therapist will encourage you not to put things on hold due to the pain - they are really good at teaching you that you are still you and your pain doesn't have to rule you. Most of them are also chronic pain suffers so they can relate. I think that it is great that you don't take your painkillers often, as it does often lead to a world of troubles, we see it everyday here at work, longterm use can be very dangerous and limiting. 

Good Luck lady! 

P.S. SOOO Jealous of ur BDing! I wish I could get my hubby interested!


----------



## Pinky32

its good that their pain sufferers too - nothing worse than someone preaching to you who hasnt got a clue what your going through

im looking forward to it - just hope its soon

the acupuncture i know they want to arrange for 2-3 sessions a week for 2-3 weeks rather than just one session everyb week or two - that way if its going to work then it will work

yeah i thought it best not to get too used to the painkillers - i was on morphine but that didnt do much, these work but only if i take them as an when i need them and not 3 times a day as instructed

dont be jealous hun - i dont get to see him that much - normally once a week (and thats not guaranteed)


----------



## Excalibur

It's been lovely weather today, 30 Degrees! Caught a bit of sun, hope it turns into a tan and doesn't go back white :haha: 

Hopefully moving tomorrow or over the weekend, or depends how long it takes us to finish packing, next week at a push, can't wait!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

i got a phone call this morning saying that my acupuncture is booked for 6th june and again on 14th june for pain relief

im really looking forward to it

ALSO, i had written to chief exec at hospital complaining that im in pain and want to be seen asap, my doc also wrote to them demanding they see me before my appt on 25th july

today i got a letter saying i have an appt next wed - hopefully will get my elbow sorted wooo hoooo


----------



## Laura2806

That's brilliant news pinky! So chuffed for you hun, FXed this'll be the start of the end of the pain if that makes sense?! Lol 

You'll be pain free and swinging from the lampshades before you know it :happydance: :haha: xx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you - lol yeah i know what you mean

im really looking forward to the acupuncture - im hoping he sticks a few extra needles in me for ttc

ahhhhhh just one day without pain or having to wear the foam sling would be great - its too hot to wear in this weather but i have no choice but to wear it when im out


----------



## Laura2806

im not sure if i'd like acupuncture or not, it seems odd lol 

thing is when your in constant pain you try anything! id casually mention that your ttc and dont seem to be getting anywhere and its making you stressed which causes tension in your shoulders which in turn makes your arm worse, then hopefully he'll pop a few extra in :) 

its too hot for anything atm let alone a sling :( but at the same time you dont want to be housebound. its def not a win win situation is it hun!

its all good news atm though :happydance: xx


----------



## Pinky32

[email protected] a few extra in

i do try to go out each day, just sometimes the pain is too much

i wasnt too sure about acupuncture but ive heard amazing things about it - and the pain cant be any worse than when i had the steroid injections in the shoulder muscles - that was agony and i was screaming like a 2 year old having a strop

i guess next wed is make or break day - either they tell me this is it for the rest of my life or that something can be done


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yay!!!! That's great news chick, really happy for you! :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

yh somedays going out is more hassle than its worth, im hoping OH gets ups soon cause i wanna go shopping! lol

my dad had acupuncture in his shoulder a year or so ago and i think it worked lol he doesnt suffer with it anymore anyway, i've heard steriod jabs hurt like hell :(

it will indeed hun, i think it'll make a big difference to you which ever the outcome is, if they say they can sort it for good it'll give you a whole new outlook, if they say they cant itll either give you the 'well i'll just have to put up with it and try to find a way to manage the pain' or 'whats the point' attitude. i hope that doesnt sound harsh :/

i so so hope they say they can fix it for good and you can get on with things :hugs: 

shower time for me hun, have a good day, speak later xxx


----------



## Pinky32

my doc gave me two steroid injections and they didnt hurt but the specialist at the hospital then gave me one which had an anesthetic in and that went deep into the muscle and tendon - hurt like crazy - hurt more than my accident did!

i was told that i would know by the end of the two booked sessions of acupuncture if it will work or not

i can bear some pain if its from either the shoulder or arm - but not the two together

i agree with you - either way i know and can then try to deal with it, im hoping to get appt for pain clinic soon so if i have to cope with pain for rest of my life, they will help me learn how to do that


----------



## Laura2806

Yh that'll help you loads too, it's the not knowing that is frustrating :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

ff has moved my ov date from tues to thurs


----------



## Laura2806

That's strange! Have your temps shot up again? Could be the heat causing it xx


----------



## Pinky32

no they havent

i have 5 temps higher than tues temps - but i think its because the temp for thurs was lower than wed temps - maybe thats why it moved it


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it could be, a little dip then back up. 

FXed it was tues Hun xx


----------



## Pinky32

in a way thurs is better as i BD on wed - either way it is what it is

i had tiny tiny spotting last night and this morning when i wiped i had a coloured discharge


----------



## Laura2806

FXed for thurs then lol 

You don't normally get spotting or discharge do you? X


----------



## Pinky32

nope never have it


----------



## Laura2806

Hmmmm very strange


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Has been quite on her for couple day's were is everyone. x

Hope your all ok, and what you's been up to. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - It sure has been quiet on this thread :wacko: I was busy all yesterday, went for our 12 week scan then went to MIL's. How are you? xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww bless I see the scan pic's there so lovly. x x x

Im still feeling low and like iv hit that brick wall but just staying strong and getting on with this cycle, just trying to get this cycle over and done with. Have been BD'ing cause i dont wanna miss a chance & I ov this week. If all goe's as it's ment to. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:



> Awww bless I see the scan pic's there so lovly. x x x
> 
> Im still feeling low and like iv hit that brick wall but just staying strong and getting on with this cycle, just trying to get this cycle over and done with. Have been BD'ing cause i dont wanna miss a chance & I ov this week. If all goe's as it's ment to. x x x

Thank you hun :)

Sorry to hear you are feeling low chick, I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Sending you lot's of baby :dust: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess hun immsorry your feeling crap :( its be to expected tho chick xx

Good on you for being strong and getting on with this cycle. To me everything happens for a reason chick :hug: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's, 

Laura it's true every think does happen for a reason. x x x 

Due to ov in 3 day's but so far I dont think ov's coming this month. But just have to wait and see. Never mind. Havent really bothered that much. Missed temp's and vit's. x x x

Anyway's less of me, how are you ladie's getting on. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Bit of a break will do you good hun xx

I'm ok, grumpy, hot and pissed off with work, but ok lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Ugh..I have major heartburn! Making me feel :sick: :( xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol girl's this is pregnancy, :D and dont be fooled when someone say's heartburn mean's baby's got loads of hair cause i had heartburn all the time, and honey came out with hardly and hair at all. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> lol girl's this is pregnancy, :D and dont be fooled when someone say's heartburn mean's baby's got loads of hair cause i had heartburn all the time, and honey came out with hardly and hair at all. :D x x x

Just been to the shop for some Gaviscon. I think it's going to become my new best friend :D Aww bless lol, I didn't know that theory anyway :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Touch wood I've been alright in terms of heartburn so far anyway! Lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, There's this stuff you can drink some of, and it help's. Ask your doc. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww hun, There's this stuff you can drink some of, and it help's. Ask your doc. x x x

I got some Gaviscon hun, seems to help when I need it :D Thank you for the advice though chick xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

That's alright lol, I just ment for if it they never help then there is over thing's you can use to help. x x x Your welcome


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> That's alright lol, I just ment for if it they never help then there is over thing's you can use to help. x x x Your welcome

Oh I see hun, thank you :D xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

your welcome. x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Hiya hun, how are you doing? Not heard from you in a while? Hope you are ok? :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's,

Good point natt, Hope pinky's ok, and pink's if you come on here how's sarah have you heard from her. x x x

Kt Were you at hun. Aint heard from you in time either. Have you got your BFP yet? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - This thread has really gone downhill :( xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know hun, it's bad as we all used to be so close. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I know hun, it's bad as we all used to be so close. x x x

True true hun :( Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## sarahuk

*looks around and hides behind a tree*

Hai girls :)

Well...I didnt intend tro come back and tbh Im not really going to be "back"...but I saw an email in my emailbox today and saw my name and wanted to pop in and say hello and that:

I hope youre all ok! And that everything is drifting along lovely!

Im sorry I dissapeared in the way that I did. I was part of another thread and lets just say there was drama there that drove me to despair and I figured f*ck it...cba with this shite and just wanted to get on with things. I hope you guys didnt think that it was anything to do with this thread that I left...it wasnt :)

Im ok-ish :) 

Went to the doctors 3 weeeksish ago. Had all our results and the doc has filled in my fertility specialist forms wwhich should now be on the hospital list waiting for an appointment. Matts sperm test came back great. No probs, and all scores were above the standard levels of normality so that was a really good thing atleast. He was worried there was something wrong bless him. But his swimmers are fine! His swimmers appear to be viking strength swimmers!

As for me...seems that the lab, and my past tests results from previous cycles are all indicating that I have inconclusive ovulation. My body is attempting to ovulate with the opk strips etc..but my post likely ov hormones are not indicative of ovulation, only attempted ovulation. And she has also said that if I am ovulating at all by any luck, the quality is likely to be so low it wouldnt be able to sustain a viable pregnancy. She doesnt think the problem is low progesterone at this point...she thinks my progesterone levels are down because I didnt have what is considered a normal ovulation. I dunno if I should be happy about the progesterone or not. I think id have preferred just low levels since that can be cured with pills!

So...all in all..all the bloodworks ive have done over the last 3 months have not been able to prove that my body is going through all the right motions. Infact, the oppositive. My body is failing to produce a strong ovulation, and so she says that I am most likely going to need some assistance from the fertility specialist to try and get my body going in the right direction. She did say that I am most likely needing intervention to get pregnant at this point based on my results to date.

I am still hoping that the ovulation issues are simply down to the problems with the anxiety meds and that now im off them things will improve. Either way...I am no longer hopeful that I will fall pregnant without intervention and most likely the need for medical help like Clomid to stimulate ovulation. Or something similar. 

Im glad for Matt. He was worried about his swimmers. But cant help but feel like a failure to myself and to him. I know that Im not...we are just finding it harder to achieve what we want. But it does feel hard to move forwards. Tbh, since hearing what I did from the doctor it feels like all the hope I had each cycle to fall pregnant has sort of dissapeared. That ive had 2yrs 7months of cycles that ive hoped this was the one and I dont even know if I dropped an egg or not.

Tbh I just wish I knew if I was or wasnt ovulating. I think its easier to get through a cycle if you know youre in or out. As things lay with me...they cannot tell me if im in or out at all. So I dont know if theres any point me trying to pinpoint when my body is trying to ov, whether i need to think about having sex in my window, whether theres any point with the torture of the tww. Since it seems unlikely theres an egg to hope on...feels a bit stupid lol.

So...theres my life in a nutshell! Just trying to keep busy and try and tell myself that things will be ok in the end.

xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Things will be ok in the end! 

Good to have you back even if it is only briefly!

Good to hear matts swimmers are good swimmers ;) that's one thing ruled out! 

As for your limbo - what's the next step? Wait and see the fertility spec? Or will they try clomid in the mean time? Any idea on how long the waiting list is? 

Sorry for the questions! If it was the anxiety meds, when will they be out of your system? Also could the ov problems be due to your ectopic? Could it be stress? 

Again sorry :blush: 

It's good though that they may have ruled out low prog, another thing off the list! 

I hope that you can start relax a bit and your body will kick start itself back into order and pop that super strong egg for matts Viking swimmers! 

I know it seems all hope is lost but your getting help and that's the main thing. Help leads to answers and ways to go, can't move forward until you have answers ey hun :hugs: 

We're all thinking about you both and wishing you all the best! You deserve your baby do much and you will get there, all this heartbreak and shit times will be rewarded. I hope it doesn't take too long to see the FS and when you do they give you some good news!

In the mean time keep gettin jiggy with it ;) 

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hellllloooooooooooooooo Ladie's, 

Sarah you popped back to see us :D Glad to hear matt's SA was good news, sorry to hear about your level's and no ov'ing. Iv heard of a thing called femara/Letrozole you should ask doctor as it help's to produce multipul egg's and release multipul egg's. :D 
That might help you to ovulate. x x x

Well Laura pretty much covered everythink as normal lol. But I hope thing's get better for ya hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Things will be ok in the end!
> 
> Good to have you back even if it is only briefly!
> 
> Good to hear matts swimmers are good swimmers ;) that's one thing ruled out!
> 
> As for your limbo - what's the next step? Wait and see the fertility spec? Or will they try clomid in the mean time? Any idea on how long the waiting list is?
> 
> Sorry for the questions! If it was the anxiety meds, when will they be out of your system? Also could the ov problems be due to your ectopic? Could it be stress?
> 
> Again sorry :blush:
> 
> It's good though that they may have ruled out low prog, another thing off the list!
> 
> I hope that you can start relax a bit and your body will kick start itself back into order and pop that super strong egg for matts Viking swimmers!
> 
> I know it seems all hope is lost but your getting help and that's the main thing. Help leads to answers and ways to go, can't move forward until you have answers ey hun :hugs:
> 
> We're all thinking about you both and wishing you all the best! You deserve your baby do much and you will get there, all this heartbreak and shit times will be rewarded. I hope it doesn't take too long to see the FS and when you do they give you some good news!
> 
> In the mean time keep gettin jiggy with it ;)
> 
> Big hugs xxxx

Hey!! 

Well it wont be a hit and run sorta thing. Ill be checking in on u girlies. I just wont be as stuck to it as I was before, hitting refresh all the time! Having a break from the site really helped me. And Im actually in a good place mentally at the moment!

But yes...it will all be fine in the end! 

Yup hearing the swimmers was swimming in the right direction was a load off (see what I did there haha!). I didnt realise just how nervous he was till we were heading into the docs room. Soon as we came out he gave me this massive hug and looked like the cat that got the cream. Ofc..it also meant he could no longer moan about all the vitamins I have him on since it clearly was doing some good! Luckily the masses of coffee he drinks and the smoking hes doing are not having any impact. Result!

I dont know how long the waiting list is so no idea when Ill be getting to see them. Think the knowing I have an upcoming appointment though is keeping me going through this stage of unsurity of just whats going on. From what I understand...its probable that they will do yet another batch of bloodwork...iincluding cd2 and cd21 all over again. And Ill prolly have physical examinations including some internal scans to look at whats going on down there. It may also be that ill get another scan around OV time but not entirely sure.

As for the clomid it sounded from my doctor that with my problems with ovulation that would probably be the first port of call. I just need to see if they will treat me with it...since im overweight and you know how docs are in this country. Im really nervous about it since I wont qualify for any real heavy treatment if its needed..like ivf...so im a bit nervous as to "how on my own with the problems" I am. Im just hoping that its gunna be something simple like low hormones that can be fixed!

They said that its possible thata the ectopic cycle might have been a fluke..OR..that I was ovulating normally to that point but that something went wrong. The thing is, she said that ectopics can cause problems with both scarring and blockages and so its important I get the scan to rule that out. What I do know is that the site of the pregnancy was extremely close to my ovary...so..im hoping and praying that it hasnt done any damage. Truth be told...Im starting to wonder if it did because for a large chunk of my cycle i have some period type cramping and its always on my right side. Its not till af actually hits that the pain moves to the left. So who knows...it could be!

AS for the anxiety meds...yup thats possible too. I found a woman on the net on the same pill as me who started taking it and then her progesterone levels came back as the same as mine and they said she wasnt oving. I stopped taking them in the last cycle so im hoping they are out my syster this cycle, or atleast next!

Thanks so much for the kind words! Im just gunna attempt to shoo all the negativity away and to get on with it. Its not gunna help me. Plus Matt and I have done a lot of talking about it all this last few days and he is of the mind that I need to surround myslf with positivity and look forwards. He says all my hope might have gone but his is stronger than ever!

How are you all doing today? :hugs: :)

xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hellllloooooooooooooooo Ladie's,
> 
> Sarah you popped back to see us :D Glad to hear matt's SA was good news, sorry to hear about your level's and no ov'ing. Iv heard of a thing called femara/Letrozole you should ask doctor as it help's to produce multipul egg's and release multipul egg's. :D
> That might help you to ovulate. x x x
> 
> Well Laura pretty much covered everythink as normal lol. But I hope thing's get better for ya hun. x x x

Awww thanks chick! Ive not heard of that one before! Time to do some research!

How are things getting on with you? X


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then chick :) nice to know it hasn't had an effect :happydance: I don't think we give them enough credit for how much it gets to them too. 

Must be a big relief to know that your going in the right direction and things are moving forward. Have you had an internal scan before? They're no where near as bad as people make out! I had my ovaries checked with one and honestly, it's nothing! 

Yh it could be that there's some scaring causing an issue. The sooner scans happen the better :) in so glad they're helping you guys out :hugs: 

It's Good that you can see that it could be them having an impact too, all this info will be a huge help!

Aww bless him that's so sweet :) he's such a star :hugs: 

But yes you need stay positive! Look forward and not back my lovely :) 

Xxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Not to great hun, Had MC last month. Im going on a break from TTC after this cycle. End's soon, testing father day with my last HPT, Im not gonna test no more. Im Just NTNP. I need the break to re - charge my battery's. :D Im be staying on my thread's thoguh girlie's wanna keep updated with all good new to come from all you's. x x x

Yer defo research Femara/Letrozole!!! It sound's good to me, But doctor said he cant give it to me only Fertility specialist and we all know i was turned away :( 

But found out DF has low SA result's and is been referred to someone to do more test's as doctor said that he was surprised that my DF even got me pregnant. What a horrible thing to say. Dunno if anyone agree's. So been quite low lately but i guess im just getting on with life and looking after my little girl keeping her happy and spoiled :D x x x

Been up to anythink nice lately??? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Hiya hunni! Really glad to see you back :hugs: There's not much really I can say that Laura and Jess haven't covered already. Really glad you are getting the help you need though, hopefully you will get the answers you need soon and you will get your well and truly deserved rainbow baby :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> That's good then chick :) nice to know it hasn't had an effect :happydance: I don't think we give them enough credit for how much it gets to them too.
> 
> Must be a big relief to know that your going in the right direction and things are moving forward. Have you had an internal scan before? They're no where near as bad as people make out! I had my ovaries checked with one and honestly, it's nothing!
> 
> Yh it could be that there's some scaring causing an issue. The sooner scans happen the better :) in so glad they're helping you guys out :hugs:
> 
> It's Good that you can see that it could be them having an impact too, all this info will be a huge help!
> 
> Aww bless him that's so sweet :) he's such a star :hugs:
> 
> But yes you need stay positive! Look forward and not back my lovely :)
> 
> Xxxxx

Hey chick!

Yep ive had them..Ive had em a couple of times with the ectopic :) I agree they aint nowhere near as bad as u expect...feels dead weird though doesnt it when they turn em to the side to check the ovaries lol.

Forwards it is! I think lately ive just needed to slap myself in the head and realise that negativity wont get me anywhere. So just going to keep my eye on the end prize!

So how are you ladies today?

Im breezy! Ive been having a virus for a while now and think its finally coming out since im full of the cold today. Im excited though. Matt wanted to take me out so we are going out next saturday for a ghost hunt night. New experience for the both of us but cant WAIT!

U ladies got anything nice planned for the weekend? Bed and crochet for me! Ive been making a big care package for matts mum full of loads of random things to cheer her up. She loves it!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx MWAH!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Not to great hun, Had MC last month. Im going on a break from TTC after this cycle. End's soon, testing father day with my last HPT, Im not gonna test no more. Im Just NTNP. I need the break to re - charge my battery's. :D Im be staying on my thread's thoguh girlie's wanna keep updated with all good new to come from all you's. x x x
> 
> Yer defo research Femara/Letrozole!!! It sound's good to me, But doctor said he cant give it to me only Fertility specialist and we all know i was turned away :(
> 
> But found out DF has low SA result's and is been referred to someone to do more test's as doctor said that he was surprised that my DF even got me pregnant. What a horrible thing to say. Dunno if anyone agree's. So been quite low lately but i guess im just getting on with life and looking after my little girl keeping her happy and spoiled :D x x x
> 
> Been up to anythink nice lately??? x x x

So sorry chick :hugs: ...its never a ncie thing when we get those two lines that we desperately want to then have them taken away from us.

Sometimes taking time off is just what we need to get ourselves refocused. And going ntnp might be just what you need anyway to catch that sticky bean! Ive become a big believer lately of keeping a positive mental attitude whilst trying to let nature take its course without stressing or panicing. I think sometimes we get so pulled into the ttc journey that we start to listen more to the stress and anxiety than our actual bodies.

We will get our bfps. And fck what the doctors say...you caught the egg now not once but twice. So clearly he can get you pregnant. Its good that he has been referred though to give you a better idea of whats going on and what he can do to help.

Ive got matt on a bunch of vitamins which seemed to have helped things out. Specially when they smoke (which i know your OH does). Try getting him on Folic Acid, vitamin b complex, vitamin b6, Selentium, 1000mg vitamin c and Zinc. They all assist with sperm and it might help pick em up a bit :)

Nope just been getting on with things and dealing with the emotional aspect of the results. Ive even had a bit of a break from crochet which im heading back too today!

How about you hon?

xxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Hiya hunni! Really glad to see you back :hugs: There's not much really I can say that Laura and Jess haven't covered already. Really glad you are getting the help you need though, hopefully you will get the answers you need soon and you will get your well and truly deserved rainbow baby :hugs: xxx

Thanks honey!! Hope to be joining you all sometime soon!! :)

Glad to see that things are going along great honey! Almost 15wks bloody hell!! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Hiya hunni! Really glad to see you back :hugs: There's not much really I can say that Laura and Jess haven't covered already. Really glad you are getting the help you need though, hopefully you will get the answers you need soon and you will get your well and truly deserved rainbow baby :hugs: xxx
> 
> Thanks honey!! Hope to be joining you all sometime soon!! :)
> 
> Glad to see that things are going along great honey! Almost 15wks bloody hell!! xxxClick to expand...

You're welcome hun. I have a feeling you will be joining us soon chick :) 

Thank you hunni, I know, can't believe how quick time is going! Can't wait to see more of your Crochet work, I haven't done any for a while :( xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I sure hope I do! But...if i dont...thats ok too. The important thing is Ill hopefully get help and then it wont be long anyway!

I think im heading into the 2ww :( I hate it...lately it feels like i have af cramps for most of my LP. Im really hoping that I dont have something going on down there like Endo...cos it cant be normal to have this much cramping :/


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx sarah, Nice Kind word's. :D x

Iv got DF on Vit C but not 1000mg (didnt know they went that high in dose) but didnt know about the over vit's. Will have to have a look. 

Iv been doing knitting, but not to into it, would rather do crochet, so my MIL's sister is been having a look for some cheap hock's for me but cant get them anywere. She dont have a credit card or that so cant shop online, but she's still looking about. I said I would get them but she wouldnt let me lol, but Cant wait to start crochet. :D x x x

Iv been keeping busy with honey, playing drawing painting all that lol. x x x

Sound's like your doing better hun, So positive, even after what you've been though i dunno how you stay so positive. Im not positive but calm and relaxed which is a good thing i guess. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun that you get all the help you need and also that there's nothing serious wrong downstairs. I hope it's something that can be helped along by tablets or something :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx sarah, Nice Kind word's. :D x
> 
> Iv got DF on Vit C but not 1000mg (didnt know they went that high in dose) but didnt know about the over vit's. Will have to have a look.
> 
> Iv been doing knitting, but not to into it, would rather do crochet, so my MIL's sister is been having a look for some cheap hock's for me but cant get them anywere. She dont have a credit card or that so cant shop online, but she's still looking about. I said I would get them but she wouldnt let me lol, but Cant wait to start crochet. :D x x x
> 
> Iv been keeping busy with honey, playing drawing painting all that lol. x x x
> 
> Sound's like your doing better hun, So positive, even after what you've been though i dunno how you stay so positive. Im not positive but calm and relaxed which is a good thing i guess. x x x

Awww hun...I think ttc is like a rollercoaster...we go through so many ups and downs that it changes all the time. Youve been through a shitty few months so its hard to see the pma at the top. But give it some time and youll get there :)

Ive realised that for me, I dont have any option but to remain super positive! Getting down hasnt been helping me, and whilst i know keeping the faith isnt easy for everyone or someting everyone wants to do...ive tried everything else :) Time to not let this crap get me down!

I cant wait to see your crochet work when its done! Tell her to look on ebay...some people on there will accept personal cheques!

Yup I get my vitamin C at 1000mg and that also has rosehip in it. I got em from amazon. I think I got 90 for just a couple of quid. If u want the link I think i got it saved :) Vitamin C is a big one for smokers as I found that smokers tend to have clumping issues and this helps to balance it out.

x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun that you get all the help you need and also that there's nothing serious wrong downstairs. I hope it's something that can be helped along by tablets or something :hugs:

Would be nice!

I know this sounds awful but Im hoping they will find something. Atleast that can be hopefully handled. I think id be devestated if I just had inexplained infertility. You just dont know where you are with that.

U girlies having a nice weekend?


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun that you get all the help you need and also that there's nothing serious wrong downstairs. I hope it's something that can be helped along by tablets or something :hugs:
> 
> Would be nice!
> 
> I know this sounds awful but Im hoping they will find something. Atleast that can be hopefully handled. I think id be devestated if I just had inexplained infertility. You just dont know where you are with that.
> 
> U girlies having a nice weekend?Click to expand...

Yeah I totally understand where you are coming from there hun. At least then you would know what's wrong and what you can do to treat it etc. 

Been quite a busy weekend for me, been out into town today, tomorrow we are going to MIL's for a Sunday Lunch. You hun? xx


----------



## sarahuk

Lazy mode  I saw the doc a couple of weeks ago and i found out id had a virus for 3 weeks. The other symptoms passed off but then today the cold came out in full force along with a banging headache so feeling a bit sorry for myself lol.

Tomorrow Ill spend some time with my dad. And crochet probably....the highlife!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh...and today I decided to take a hiatus from facebook. Its a pain to become a slave to it


----------



## shelbysioux

Hi was wondering if I could join this thread? I'm new :)


----------



## hopemum

Hi all, just joined up today. not sure of the exact lingo so will take me some time! TTC for 1 1/2 years for first child. just started route o investigations. so its all a bit daunting. ill read thro a few posts . im looking for info on peuple using basal body temp to aid conception and wondering does it matter about actual temp if u notice a rise after ovulation?


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies and welcome!

BBT is looking for the overall picture, so individual temps dont really matter, its the pattern that youre looking for :)

Its important to get yourself into a routine when temping though. Temps need to be taken as close to the same time as usual. You can use this website BBT Adjustment to find out your temp if you have to take it earlier or later some days. Additionally...id suggest temping vaginally as you tend to get more reliable temps than you do orally. I dont bother temping during my period just after it stops :)

Any questions just ask! x


----------



## shelbysioux

Thankyou, have read this whole thread with interest, how is best to intoduce myself on here or another way? Sorry I really am a fledgeling B&B user but once I get the hang of it I should be ok!! xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Ok, where is best to introduce myself, on here or somewhere else? I really am a fledgeling B&B user but I'm sure I will get the hang of it soon!! xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

When you see a thread you like or your in the same boat just go in, post

Hi, 

I would like to join as 

*1 - i am in the same boat as you (example)

OR 

*2 - because of what ever reason you wanna join, dont be shy get stuck in. 

You'll get the hang of it, you can introduce your self anywere, and if you would like to start here then it's fine by me. :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Isn't it lovely to have Sarah back? :hugs: the expert hehe 

I know what you mean about hoping there's something so it can be treated/managed and not just 'there's no resin why you shouldn't fall pregant' answer, to me that would be more heartbreaking. Sometime our bodies just aren't ready. My mums cousin lost her baby at 6months gestation 3months before mum had me, she was TTC ever since with no luck and nothing wrong. They decided to stop trying and within months she caught! They had been trying for 15years! 

A break helps! 

Hi new ladies :flower: 

Tell us about yourselves :) ages, what your OH is like, pets, families, jobs, anything :) 

Welcome and :dust: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

shelbysioux said:


> Thankyou, have read this whole thread with interest, how is best to intoduce myself on here or another way? Sorry I really am a fledgeling B&B user but once I get the hang of it I should be ok!! xx

Dont need to worry about that sweetie! Just be yourself and enjoy the thread!

I can give you a little idea by introducing myself!

My name is Sarah..shock I know!!...and im 32 years old :) I live with my OH who is 30 and hes a Swede (im English though!).

We made the decision to start trying to conceive back in October 2009. He was still bakcwards and forwards to me from his home in Sweden at that point so we didnt really start trying until the December 1st :) I didnt know anything about anything at that point and just humpy dumpy when we felt like it. I didnt really understand about ovulation and fertile windows so it wasnt really a shock that I didnt get pregnant!

Back in the end of 2010 matt and I had to be separated for a little while so there was a few months that we had to stop. It was hard because I felt like I was missing out on amazing chances to make our baby but didnt have much choice. But he was back in December and we immediately started up again and happily I fell pregnant in my January cycle :)

That pregnanct was not to be though and after having been told id had a miscarriage we were shocked to then find out my bloods were still saying I was pregnant. A couple of weeks later we were then told the news that it was ectopic and I had to go through treatment which hit me emotionally incredibly hard for the longest time.

Fast forward to now....I havent seen two lines since then and am still trying everyhting to get my pregnancy  Im on a bunch of vitamins, I do opks and temp every day. I recently have been referred to a fertility specialist as mt bloodwork over the last 3 months is showing that I might possibly be not ovulating. Sad times...but just have to get on with it!

So here I am...trying for baby. Trying to keep the faith alive and look forwards! 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Isn't it lovely to have Sarah back? :hugs: the expert hehe
> 
> I know what you mean about hoping there's something so it can be treated/managed and not just 'there's no resin why you shouldn't fall pregant' answer, to me that would be more heartbreaking. Sometime our bodies just aren't ready. My mums cousin lost her baby at 6months gestation 3months before mum had me, she was TTC ever since with no luck and nothing wrong. They decided to stop trying and within months she caught! They had been trying for 15years!
> 
> A break helps!
> 
> Hi new ladies :flower:
> 
> Tell us about yourselves :) ages, what your OH is like, pets, families, jobs, anything :)
> 
> Welcome and :dust: xxx

Awwww hahaha that made my day that!! Im glad you girls forgive me for dipping out for a while...:flower: Im glad to be back!! <3

Thats awful :( When you hear about people going through that it really breaks me heart. But it also shows that when you give up hope you were wrong too...good things happen! Just have to stay strong till then!

Laura, Natt and Jess...I send happy fathers day vibes to your fellas...and also to you new ladies partners too if you have children! xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad I made you smile :) 

Yh it must have been aweful, goes to show a break does you good though!

Thanks hunni and to matt! I got Simon a mug from jellybean :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling too well hun. Virus's are awful to have! Glad it's on it's way out and hope the cold doesn't last too long! :( Aww thank you for the vibes hun, Bump got Daddy a little Mini Monkey Super Dad teddy :') xx

Shelby - Hiya hun, welcome to B&B and welcome to our thread :D xx

Hopemum - Welcome hun :D xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Ok, thanks so much ladies, I have been reading all these for a while and decided to join you all and post.

I am already a lucky Mum of a 12 year old daughter and in November of last year me and my OH decided we would try for a baby. It had taken me ages to talk him into it as he is not my daughters father and was very apprehensive about it all.

At first we were a bit clueless about the right time to DTD but I started using the Clearblue smiley opk&#8217;s which gave us a better idea. At the beginning of May I tested 1 day after AF was due and got BFN, I was so upset as I had been so sure something was different that month. I was going to test again the next day but was just so down and sick of getting BFN&#8217;s that I just went to the pub instead and drowned my sorrows!!

Two weeks later I was gearing up to try again and did my opk on day 9 and to my surprise got a smiley, I thought it was weird to be so early but got on with DTD anyway. The smileys carried on for 4 days until I found something on google about it could mean you were pregnant so I did a hpt and there it was, BFP!! I was so shocked but so happy and told far too many people because I was so excited. 

A couple of days later I started with brown spotting, I put up with it for a few days thinking it was normal then on the 5th day I got a bit of red blood aswell so I went to docs and they referred me for an internal scan. I was nervous but a bit excited as well at the thought of seeing my baby for the first time. However they said they couldn&#8217;t see a pregnancy in the uterus but a sac near my ovary and after a rollercoaster weekend of blood tests and raised hopes I had the methotrexate &#61516;

That was on 25th May and I am just so so sad about the whole thing I just wanted to share it with people who might understand. I am 36 this month and I am so afraid I will never get the chance to be a mummy again &#61516;


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Glad I made you smile :)
> 
> Yh it must have been aweful, goes to show a break does you good though!
> 
> Thanks hunni and to matt! I got Simon a mug from jellybean :) xxx

Awwww bless!!! Did you finish the day with listening to Jellybean? Just think next year hell be bouncing his baby on his knee!! :baby::happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Sorry to hear you haven't been feeling too well hun. Virus's are awful to have! Glad it's on it's way out and hope the cold doesn't last too long! :( Aww thank you for the vibes hun, Bump got Daddy a little Mini Monkey Super Dad teddy :') xx
> 
> Shelby - Hiya hun, welcome to B&B and welcome to our thread :D xx
> 
> Hopemum - Welcome hun :D xx

Awww thats so cute!! I normally get matt stuff from the dog but I totally forgot this year lol...hope the ghost hunt night on saturday is making up for it though lol.

And thanks honey...the cold seems to be starting to dry up now atleast, jsut wish I could get rid of these damn headaches! xx


----------



## sarahuk

shelbysioux said:


> Ok, thanks so much ladies, I have been reading all these for a while and decided to join you all and post.
> 
> I am already a lucky Mum of a 12 year old daughter and in November of last year me and my OH decided we would try for a baby. It had taken me ages to talk him into it as he is not my daughters father and was very apprehensive about it all.
> 
> At first we were a bit clueless about the right time to DTD but I started using the Clearblue smiley opks which gave us a better idea. At the beginning of May I tested 1 day after AF was due and got BFN, I was so upset as I had been so sure something was different that month. I was going to test again the next day but was just so down and sick of getting BFNs that I just went to the pub instead and drowned my sorrows!!
> 
> Two weeks later I was gearing up to try again and did my opk on day 9 and to my surprise got a smiley, I thought it was weird to be so early but got on with DTD anyway. The smileys carried on for 4 days until I found something on google about it could mean you were pregnant so I did a hpt and there it was, BFP!! I was so shocked but so happy and told far too many people because I was so excited.
> 
> A couple of days later I started with brown spotting, I put up with it for a few days thinking it was normal then on the 5th day I got a bit of red blood aswell so I went to docs and they referred me for an internal scan. I was nervous but a bit excited as well at the thought of seeing my baby for the first time. However they said they couldnt see a pregnancy in the uterus but a sac near my ovary and after a rollercoaster weekend of blood tests and raised hopes I had the methotrexate &#61516;
> 
> That was on 25th May and I am just so so sad about the whole thing I just wanted to share it with people who might understand. I am 36 this month and I am so afraid I will never get the chance to be a mummy again &#61516;

You can and WILL be a mummy again. And I say this with everything I have...I know your pain and upset right now. Going through a situation like this and having all those hopes to then find out the news...well..its heartbreaking. Been there. So any time you need a shoulder hon, Im here. 

I hope that the drugs didnt make you feel too unwell. I had an awful time with it and ended up having it twice. 

I think if anything, what I got out of the experience after the trauma started to die down a bit was the hope. We got pregnant. YOU got pregnant. And that my love is a damn good thing. It means you and your OH are compatable!

I know it doesnt bring much comfort. I think going through a loss is terrible, and going through an ectopic loss is just pure torture. The best advice I can give is to make sure that you grieve the situation and also let out your frustrations to your partner. I didnt...I kept it all in for a long time and it just caused mayhem.

I dont know if youve been offered councilling. My hospital didnt and that was a failing imo. If they did, take it darling. Its so important to work through what happened.

Also...a day will come where the pain of it all becomes something you can start to coexist with. You dont forget,, but you learn to live with it honey. And with that slowly comes back the hope and determination to make the next pregnancy the one that brings you your little miracle.

Take each day as it comes. And on days where you feel like you cant find yourself out of the rain, we are here for you. And ofc you can PM me anytime you want to talk :hugs:

Thank you for telling us your story hun. I hope that you stick around and that we can help be a strength and support for you on your journey to your :bfp:

:friends:


----------



## Laura2806

No we didn't, was sooooo tired last night, I got into bed with the dog while Simon was sorting his work clothes out and was asleep before he had finished ironing them! Didn't sleep too well last night tho, bloody dog was up and down then Simon stole the covers and it went on and on! Lol 

Shelby - first of all congrats on your daughter :) sorry to hear of what your going through, Sarah's covered everything I think, don't hesitate to vent here its what the threads for! As sarah said you got pregnant and that should give you all the hope you need to carry on and keep trying. Good luck sweetie :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

LOL typical men eh?!

Hows the house things going?

HAPPPPPY DAYS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crosshairs :happydance: I dont expect any hope of a bfp this cycle but im just excited to see crosshairs lol :D

How u ladies doing today? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yes lol 

We put an offer in on one Saturday so just waiting to hear ATM! 

crosshairs means your bodies trying! Lets hope that eggy pops out! 

Bored! Lol really bored! The days going quickly though :happydance: 

Got be a pretty new phone yesterday! Love it! Lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww bless, I'm sure the ghost hunt will make up for it :thumbup: You're welcome hun. Have you got anything for the headaches? You can get strips that you put across your forehead, I got some for my Migraines, not used them yet though lol! xx

Shelby - Thank you for sharing your story with us hun. There's not much else I can say that Sarah didn't cover already, just know we are all here for you if you ever need to talk or vent or whatever :hugs: xx

Laura - Fingers crossed you hear about a house soon hun. Sounds like me for the past week or so, not slept well at all, been up and down to the bathroom every 10 minutes! xx


----------



## praying4babyf

Hey ladies! Me and the hubby just started TTC; we're closing on the house that we already live in this month, so we're finally settled! I should have my af in 3 days. What are your opinions of a triphasic BBT chart? My temperature has spiked SO high today (which is the second increase). I read things like- it's a good sign, but I definitely don't want to get to worked up over it because it's only our first month trying!!! Someone bring me back down to reality!! I joined this site for encouragement to see that other women have the same worries as me!


----------



## Laura2806

Hi and welcome praying4babyf :) 

pretty sure my chart wasn't triphastic when I conceived but I had a break from temping for a week or so so it could have been I guess. 

People do conceive in their first month of trying, how common it is tho in not sure.

Sarah's the expert on ttc so when she pops along she'll be able to give you more help/advice.

Congrats on the house by the way! :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh yes lol
> 
> We put an offer in on one Saturday so just waiting to hear ATM!
> 
> crosshairs means your bodies trying! Lets hope that eggy pops out!
> 
> Bored! Lol really bored! The days going quickly though :happydance:
> 
> Got be a pretty new phone yesterday! Love it! Lol xxx

Ohhh what did u get? :D

YAY for putting in offers! Im crossing fingers and toes that its accepted!!

Hows the baby buying going? :D That should help make time pass!

Yes my body is defo trying to ovulate. Think it starts to try and fails so tries again and manages it the second time around. x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Aww bless, I'm sure the ghost hunt will make up for it :thumbup: You're welcome hun. Have you got anything for the headaches? You can get strips that you put across your forehead, I got some for my Migraines, not used them yet though lol! xx
> 
> Shelby - Thank you for sharing your story with us hun. There's not much else I can say that Sarah didn't cover already, just know we are all here for you if you ever need to talk or vent or whatever :hugs: xx
> 
> Laura - Fingers crossed you hear about a house soon hun. Sounds like me for the past week or so, not slept well at all, been up and down to the bathroom every 10 minutes! xx

Matt informed me yesterday that hes shit scared of the unknown so if anything happens hes gunna be hiding in a corner lol. Not good. So much for my big strapping viking eh?!

Those strips are AWESOME!! I once forgot that I had one on my head and when i felt better that night I went to asda with it still on. Wasnt till i was on the way home that I realised why people were looking at me funny. Cant believe i didnt notice how stupid i looked in the rearview mirror!!


----------



## sarahuk

praying4babyf said:


> Hey ladies! Me and the hubby just started TTC; we're closing on the house that we already live in this month, so we're finally settled! I should have my af in 3 days. What are your opinions of a triphasic BBT chart? My temperature has spiked SO high today (which is the second increase). I read things like- it's a good sign, but I definitely don't want to get to worked up over it because it's only our first month trying!!! Someone bring me back down to reality!! I joined this site for encouragement to see that other women have the same worries as me!

Hey chick!

I used to be dfesperate for triphastic charts...and then sadly, I fell into the proportion of women that it didnt mean anything for. Ive had it three bloody times now!

Its considered a good sign because our temps rise after ovulation due to the progesterone. But then if we have another spike during our LP that then our temps stay up at that elevated level...it can indicate that there might have been a second spike in our hormones causing another raise in temperature. This is "caused" when implantation had occured causing a shift in hormone levels.

Whilst it can be a great thing to see on a chart and it is very promising...id also say that it would be good to also tell yourself that spikes can also happen for many reasons. What ultimately will be the decider is the next few days :) I hope you get your bfp! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hi and welcome praying4babyf :)
> 
> pretty sure my chart wasn't triphastic when I conceived but I had a break from temping for a week or so so it could have been I guess.
> 
> People do conceive in their first month of trying, how common it is tho in not sure.
> 
> Sarah's the expert on ttc so when she pops along she'll be able to give you more help/advice.
> 
> Congrats on the house by the way! :happydance:
> 
> Xx

Yup thera are more no triphastic charts than triphastic for pregnancy to be fair. Its just a term for charts showing three levels of temps. Pre ovulation temps, post ov temps, and post implantation temps. The temps need to stay elevated on that third spike. So justd getting an increased temp for a couple of days then having it fall again wont really trigger tri. A chart will only get tagged as possible triphastic if you have the third spike during your cycle. OBviously, we cant say a chart IS triphastic till pregnancy has been confirmed :)

Some months we just have temps that go up. I think triphastic is one of those things...we get those types of charts sometimes whether pregnany or not. I remember the first time I had one I told matt i was 90% sure I was pregnant. Sometimes FF likes to mess with us :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Uh oh..hope it doesn't scare Matt too much :shock: Oops! They must be really light for you to forget that you had one of those strips on! Hopefully you didn't bump into anyone you knew? I guess they will probably never see you again anyway so all is good :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

I got a Nokia lumia 800, love it but still finding my way around it lol 

Thanks, its a repo so if its accepted we could be moving in 4wks!! Eeeek lol 

We got quite a bit of stuff but trying not to get too much atm cause of space! Got given a brand new play mat and door bounce this week  can't wait till we've got the house and can do the nursery and have ha y stuff everywhere :happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Uh oh..hope it doesn't scare Matt too much :shock: Oops! They must be really light for you to forget that you had one of those strips on! Hopefully you didn't bump into anyone you knew? I guess they will probably never see you again anyway so all is good :thumbup:

Thing is when i looked in the mirrow it was sorta flopping over on one corner so feck knows how I didnt feel it or notice it!! I can be a right donut sometimes lol :D x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Uh oh..hope it doesn't scare Matt too much :shock: Oops! They must be really light for you to forget that you had one of those strips on! Hopefully you didn't bump into anyone you knew? I guess they will probably never see you again anyway so all is good :thumbup:
> 
> Thing is when i looked in the mirrow it was sorta flopping over on one corner so feck knows how I didnt feel it or notice it!! I can be a right donut sometimes lol :D xClick to expand...

Oops! :blush: I think we all have those moments sometimes :dohh: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I got a Nokia lumia 800, love it but still finding my way around it lol
> 
> Thanks, its a repo so if its accepted we could be moving in 4wks!! Eeeek lol
> 
> We got quite a bit of stuff but trying not to get too much atm cause of space! Got given a brand new play mat and door bounce this week  can't wait till we've got the house and can do the nursery and have ha y stuff everywhere :happydance:
> 
> Xxx

I hope you get the house!! Am crosssing all my fingers and toes!

So how are my ladies today?

Ive been pig sick for a few days now. Evil cold. A part of me has ofc been hoping in the back of my mind that its the cold symptoms that some people get around implantation time lol! Wishful thinking me thinks...but someone has to do it!

Im not feeling too confident about this cycle but thats ok too. I went long again for ovulation and my boobs are still quite uncomfortable :( The worst thing is that i started with af cramps today so i think my LP is gunna be short again. Damn!

Now im off the anxiety meds I was hoping it would sort that out. But now im on a lot of vitamins. Ive decided that im gunna cut out everything but my thyroid pills and see how i fair. I got pregnant the first time off everything so...i know I can do it without.

Did get a bit happy today though...got my hospital letter for infertility clinic...well shocked! Referral only went finalised a couple of weeks back and my appointment is 11th July. Was expecting a long waiting list!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, the offers gone in and the bank are mulling it over! 

Lets hope it is implantation! Its not impossible :) do you not remember my af cramps? Fir about 4 days before af was due and a week or so after my bfp! They're nit bad signs hunnj :happydance: 

Do you rattle when you jump? Lol it might be a nice break for your body, also I would have thought when you go for your apt in 2wks and 4 days, that they'll tell you what you should be taking or reccomend what to take :thumbup: 

You did it before and you'll do it again :) 

I'm good thanks hun, getting used as a climbing frame by the dog but ok lol belly feels tender of a morning :( think everything starts tightening uo again after being relaxed all night xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun, the offers gone in and the bank are mulling it over!
> 
> Lets hope it is implantation! Its not impossible :) do you not remember my af cramps? Fir about 4 days before af was due and a week or so after my bfp! They're nit bad signs hunnj :happydance:
> 
> Do you rattle when you jump? Lol it might be a nice break for your body, also I would have thought when you go for your apt in 2wks and 4 days, that they'll tell you what you should be taking or reccomend what to take :thumbup:
> 
> You did it before and you'll do it again :)
> 
> I'm good thanks hun, getting used as a climbing frame by the dog but ok lol belly feels tender of a morning :( think everything starts tightening uo again after being relaxed all night xxx

Awww must be twice as depressing getting out of bed in a morning then lol :D

Maybe its jellybean using your insides as a punching bag while youre sleeping? :D :grr: style!!

I hope so...defo losing hope tho lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

So...how are my ladies today?

Im ok :) Matt and I are going out tonight. We are off on a ghost hunt with a paranormal group. Matts getting nervous. Youd think the big strapping viking that he was he would be well up for it. But...no. Hes saying if he hears or sees anything hes hiding behind me. Joy...right protection he is isnt he?!

Other than that still drifting along. Temps seem to be laying quite low. Feel really bloated and boobs still somewhat tender. Had that for about 10 bloody days now. I dunno why but..few days ago I had a good feeling about this cycle but thats definitely passed now. Feel like im just waiting for AF to hit.

Other than that, im eager to get some weight off. Was thinking of starting up with the gym again like I used too. Dont really wanna spend 40 quid a month for me and matt though, each. With me not working etc its a bit of a drain on the old finances. Really wanna go. Thing is Id want to go a minumum of 3 times a week so thats 60 a bloody week for me and matt so maybe wed be better off paying the damn monthly sub anyway. Le-sigh...why do these things have to be so damn expensive?!

Maybe I should just take up walking instead lol


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yes lol I hate getting up as it is! Had a but of a lie in this morning tho :) 

Ooo yay the ghost hunt! Wrap up warm hun! Were going our for a meal to my favorite pub :) 

I think to wards the end of every cycle all hope goes and the waiting for af begins. 

We use the gum at the sports centre my dad teaches judo which is part of a school. Its £26 a month so pretty good value but no swimming pool, the problem is in too tired to go atm so neither of us are going. You might be better off setting aside 2 nights a week and plan a walk and then go swimming once a week too. You can always turn walking into jogging then running, take the dog too :) we've also git gym equipment at home but never use it other than to hang clothes on lol 

Or do you both have a bike? Maybe go a bikeride a couple of times too :) I need to do something but just have the energy :( xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Hope your ghost hunting night went well and Matt didn't get too scared! :blush: Everything is expensive these days, it's shocking! :( xx

I had a nice relaxing night last night lol, was going to bake some shortbread but I was too tired! I watched Catchphrase with OH, then had a bath, had a cup of Ovaltine and took myself off to bed to read for half an hour or so! Supposed to be going out today to see the Olympic Torch pass through our neck of the woods, got different events on like face painting, bouncy castle, tattoing etc, should be fun :D


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo sounds good chick! A nice relaxing night :) 

I bet it's busy today then! Hope the rain holds off for it :) we've got it next saturday morning :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Oooo sounds good chick! A nice relaxing night :)
> 
> I bet it's busy today then! Hope the rain holds off for it :) we've got it next saturday morning :D xxx

It was very enjoyable hehe. I was fine for a while but as soon as I put my book reader down, my legs started getting restless, I was like arghhh :brat: 

Should be quite busy as the sun is out :shock: Thank you hun. Been really windy for the past few days and it forcast rain all weekend so, I'm not complaining :haha: Ooo are you going to see it? :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

What a GREAT night! was so good we signed up for another!

How are you girls today?

Im so nervous.

I took a test this morning and thought i could see a shadow of something. Still wasnt sure. Matt said he could see it. Two hours later and a cup of cofffee later...ive done another. Got another line apear within 5 mins, looked pink. Still there now albeit feint. Going nuts. Worried im seeing things. Worried matts seeing things. Worried its an evap. Worried its NOT an evap lol. Cant win!!

I hope to god its the start of someting!!!!

I got a pic but its not very good...it was hard to get a good pic of the line visable with this phone. Easily seen with the eye though. Do you see anything?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120624_141227.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Glad you and Matt had a great time hun, bet you can't wait for the next ghost hunt? :D I honestly do see a second line hun and it has a hint of pink to it! Fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you that this is the start of something! :dust: Just asked Karl to have a look aswell and he pointed it out straight away :happydance: xx

Laura - Hope you and OH had a lovely meal last night, forgot to mention in my last post :blush: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks girly! Did a FRER and got a positive on it too albeit faint...so...im now sitting and hoping for a sticky! Cos defo looks like we caught the egg...right when i gave up all hope of it too! xx

How u all doing today?


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Thanks girly! Did a FRER and got a positive on it too albeit faint...so...im now sitting and hoping for a sticky! Cos defo looks like we caught the egg...right when i gave up all hope of it too! xx
> 
> How u all doing today?

You're more than welcome hun. Yay for a Positive FRER! Faint or not hun, a line is a line! Woohoo!!!!!!!! Come on sticky bean :dust: :happydance: 

I'm not doing too bad thank you hun, just been to watch the Olympic Torch, was good :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

I think thats coming up here soon! Id love to go see it but I think it would be way too busy for me lol.

And thanks chick. Im cautious at this point though since ive started spotting :)

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh we are natt me and mum anyway lol glad you had a good time :)

Yay for a great night and woop woop fricken woop for a positive!!!!! :happydance: 

I wanna see those gorgeous dark lines tomorrow! Stick beany stick!!! :happydance: giving up works doesn't it?! Lol 

we had a lovely meal thanks hun :) 

That spotting needs to stop! Xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Omg I've just remembered one of my dreams last night! Sarah was telling us she was pregnant and had a scan 15daya later, all was well :) how spooky!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - It was quite busy up this end aswell, everyone kept standing in our way, I was like, frikkin move back! :rofl: Spotting..please go away NOW! Thank you :thumbup: xx

Laura - Yay! You will enjoy it hun, hope the weather is nice for you when it arrives! Your dream is amazing! :D xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Let's see those darker lines hunni :happydance: :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sadly things arent working out. Spotting turned into bleeding overnight and cramping. Did the frer and still feint positive. Did the other dip tests i had 3 positives on yesterday and yeah still positive...and stronger so than yesterday.

CAlled the docs and they had me in. They say its most likely a miscarriage and have taken betas today and will take again thursday to confirm I lost the pregnancy,

~Totally devestated. Feels like its been a struggle to get to this point and then had it ripped off me like an old soggy plaster. Im not deluded to hope for good betas despite the bleeding. Theres no way this is anything but a chemical.

So close. Ended up so damn far!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Sadly things arent working out. Spotting turned into bleeding overnight and cramping. Did the frer and still feint positive. Did the other dip tests i had 3 positives on yesterday and yeah still positive...and stronger so than yesterday.
> 
> CAlled the docs and they had me in. They say its most likely a miscarriage and have taken betas today and will take again thursday to confirm I lost the pregnancy,
> 
> ~Totally devestated. Feels like its been a struggle to get to this point and then had it ripped off me like an old soggy plaster. Im not deluded to hope for good betas despite the bleeding. Theres no way this is anything but a chemical.
> 
> So close. Ended up so damn far!

Omg..really sorry to hear this hun :( I'm keeping everything tightly crossed that it is just breakthrough bleeding or something, I have another friend on here and she got a Positive test, started bleeding heavy like a period and had cramps but she was indeed pregnant, she is now past 12 weeks, fingers crossed hun! Lot's of sticky :dust: your way :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

:hugs: please don't give up hope chick, I've read of so many people having really heavy bleeding and everything being ok. The bleeding needs to fuck off!! 

Really wish i could give you hug cause i know nothing i can say can make you feel any better. 

I know its horrendous but we've learnt that you did ovulate and caught the egg, unfortunately it might not have been strong enough to stay. 

I hope so much that it does xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah hunni how are you doing? I hope your ok :hugs: to you and your Viking xxx

How are my other ladies? 

Jess we've not heard from you for a while, how you gettin on hun? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Sending you big :hugs: chick, hope you are ok xxx

Laura - Hiya hunni, I'm not too bad thank you, didn't get on yesterday as we had a manic day lol! Had Midwife in the morning, heard baba's heartbeat for a few seconds then h/she went into hiding, definetly got my shyness! Then we were here, there and everywhere on the bus lol! Was a good day though :) How are you hun? xxx


----------



## Cabby

Hi Ladies,

Hope u r all well! *Sarah* I'm so sorry for ur loss hun- I can't imagine how awful it must be :cry: :hugs:

I was just looking for some advice and I wondered if any of u can help as i notice quite a few scan pictures on this thread!! Big congratulations to u all :) H & H 9 months :happydance:

Me and DH have been ttc for a year and 4 months and absolutely nothing has happened in that time- no rays of hope, nothing :cry: and i just wondered if u guys had tried anything before ur bfps that u think may have helped?! I'm charting - so catching O most months - i just want to improve my chances- there must be something i can do?! 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hey natt, it does sound like a busy day! Glad all went well :) 

I'm good thank you, my sip is 2cm dilated and if no baby by next we'd she's being induced so fxed by next Thurs I'll be an auntie! 

Hey cabby :) 

Sorry you've not had any luck :( I wasn't oving so went to the docs on day47 of my cycle and got some bloods ordered for my next cd21, my temps then spiked so i got the bloods the following week. 2days after getting wrongly told i had low Prof i got my bfp, so cor me it was seeing a doc that relaxed me, allowed me to ov and catch our egg. 

So i guess in saying relax take a break and enjoy it :dust: 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Definetly was a busy day lol, lost track of how many bus journeys we had :haha: Thank you hun :hugs: Just baking some shortbread biscuits, they smell lovely :D xx

Cabby - Hiya hun, welcome to our thread :hi: Really sorry you haven't had much luck, fingers crossed it will be your turn soon! I started temping and I also took Evening Primrose Oil and I got my BFP the first cycle trying those two idea, hope they help you too if you decide to go for any of them :hugs: xx

Saw three Magpies together this afternoon..think they were trying to sell us something? :D


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo very nice! I've git cupcakes in the oven atm lol 

maybe they are! I always think that lol not long till you find out :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Oooo very nice! I've git cupcakes in the oven atm lol
> 
> maybe they are! I always think that lol not long till you find out :) xx

Ooo, looks like we both were in the mood for baking hehe. Biscuits are finished now, will test one after tea :haha: 

I say I'm not supersticious but I believe in things like that :thumbup: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Mine are for work tomorrow save buying them lol 

Me too lol 

Can't get comfy today :( xx


----------



## Cabby

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Definetly was a busy day lol, lost track of how many bus journeys we had :haha: Thank you hun :hugs: Just baking some shortbread biscuits, they smell lovely :D xx
> 
> Cabby - Hiya hun, welcome to our thread :hi: Really sorry you haven't had much luck, fingers crossed it will be your turn soon! I started temping and I also took Evening Primrose Oil and I got my BFP the first cycle trying those two idea, hope they help you too if you decide to go for any of them :hugs: xx
> 
> Saw three Magpies together this afternoon..think they were trying to sell us something? :D

Thanks hun :) I've been charting for the last 2 months so going to keep that up- think I will give Evening Primrose Oil a go too- is it tablets? How much did u take etc? 

Hope u and bumps are well :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, hope you enjoyed your cakes hun :D Sorry to hear that you couldn't get comfortable, are you feeling better today? :hugs: xx

Cabby - You're welcome hunni. Yeah the Evening Primrose Oil are little capsules hun, I took 3/4 a day as they were only 250mg but you can get higher doses, really helped me with my Cervical Mucous :D Thank you chick, me and bump are great thank you :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

With my first bfp I didnt do anything...just bd and temped. But tbh I wasnt in the know as much as I am now. Now I do everything lol.

Im now on every vitamin known to man, temp, opk and am about to swirl on my head :D

Are u using opks? Those are the big one combined with temping imo!

As for the Evening primose...i use 1000mg capsules and take two per day. It has helped me a fair bit tbh :)

Other than that I take Zinc, folic acid, vitamin b complex, vitamin b6, 1000mg vitamin c and EPO. After ovulation its important to switch the EPO to flaxseed capsules.

As for it happening...Im defo a big advocate now for stress free ttc as much as possible. I started in Dec 09 and got my first positive 14 months later. Its taken me a while for this one but tbh, I think this one happened because ive tried to let go of a lot of the stress and to just let my body do what it needs too. I always hated when people said chill and it will happen..kinda have to swallow my own words now lol

Thanks for all the concerns girlies. Its been an increcibly rough few days but am trying to muggle through best I can. Least I have my FS appointment to look forwards to! :)

Hope youre all doing wel.


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah its good to see your back sweetie :) 

Sending you big hugs my lovely, your a strong lady :) not long til your appointment and some answers xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - As Laura said, glad to see you back hun :hugs: You WILL get your rainbow baby soon, I feel it in my waters :rofl: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Sorry aint been on for a while been keeping myself busy to keep everythink off my mind :D working well. x x x

Sarah hun im sorry to hear about your lose. Big Hugs x x x


----------



## Laura2806

How you doing hun? How's honey? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hiya hun, how are you? Glad to see you back :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Im doing good thx girlie's. Honey's do great thx for asking she's been keeping my mind on her lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Good to see your doing good jess :) 

Well its just me and mr grey tonight as Simons out :-( and yes I've joined the '50 shades of grey' hype! Its sooo engrosing! Can't put it down lol

It is bringing my sex drive back with avengence tho! Not good when Simons out grrrrrrd lol I have text him and informed him tho so holing he won't be late lol anyways that's probably tmi! 

Oh and I'm able to eat chocolate again :haplydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I just got the 3 Shades Of Grey Trilogy on my book reader, not started reading them yet though as I need to finish the book I am reading first :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Omg! I can't put it down! Was gutted when I woke up cause Simon was on the iPad and I couldn't read it :haha: 

Its Brill! And the second book is supposed to be even better!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Omg! I can't put it down! Was gutted when I woke up cause Simon was on the iPad and I couldn't read it :haha:
> 
> Its Brill! And the second book is supposed to be even better!!!!

I love books like that, I'm reading one at the moment and I can't put it down haha. Can't wait to finish it now though then I can start 50 Shades Of Grey :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha get reading!! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Haha get reading!! Lol xx

I'm reading as fast as I can :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

:haha: I stopped reading last night so im not neglecting Simon


----------



## Pinky32

hey girls

what a crap month its been in soooo many ways

glad to see your all doing ok

x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless lol, that addictive huh? :blush: xx

Pinky - Hiya hun!! Great to see you back! We have missed you! :hugs: Really sorry to hear you have had a crap month, hope things start looking up for you soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

thanks natt xx

ive got my ct scan tomorrow to see whats going on with my arm

glad to see you n laura are doing well


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then pinky  lets hope they git the ball rolling :happydance: 

My niece else Louise arrived at 8:30 this morning :) she's beautful :) so proud of everyone xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - You're welcome hun. I hope everything goes well with your CT scan tomorrow :hugs: Thank you chick xx

Laura - :yipee: Welcome to the world Laura's niece :D :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm having trouble her name aren't I! Lol 

Elsie Louise :-D lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I'm having trouble her name aren't I! Lol
> 
> Elsie Louise :-D lol xx

Welcome to the world Elsie Louise :happydance: :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks natt :) met her last night and had lots of cuddles :) :) :) she's gorgeous :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks natt :) met her last night and had lots of cuddles :) :) :) she's gorgeous :) xx

You're welcome hun :) Aww bless, glad you finally got to meet her hun and have lot's of snuggles :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

:) might call in on my way home from work tonight :haha: 

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> :) might call in on my way home from work tonight :haha:
> 
> How's everyone doing? Xx

Yay, enjoy :D 

I'm not too bad thanks, apart from the sleeping, ugh! :( How are you? xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well I lasted an hour at work! Got sent home, cried all the way home and everytime I spoke to someone when I got home :'( so my lovley sil insisted on coming round so I could have ell cuddles :) we've had a take away too and mums told me im not you go to work tomorrow. 

Its a shame you can't find a way of getting some good sleep. 

I've finished 50 shades book 1! Oh my!!! Lol almost enough to make a girl blush! Book 2 well im 1/4 way through that too!! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Well I lasted an hour at work! Got sent home, cried all the way home and everytime I spoke to someone when I got home :'( so my lovley sil insisted on coming round so I could have ell cuddles :) we've had a take away too and mums told me im not you go to work tomorrow.
> 
> Its a shame you can't find a way of getting some good sleep.
> 
> I've finished 50 shades book 1! Oh my!!! Lol almost enough to make a girl blush! Book 2 well im 1/4 way through that too!! Xxx

Aww hunni, sorry to hear you got sent home due to being unwell, hope you feel better soon :hugs: Mother's orders, got to obey :winkwink: 

I know hun, I guess I just have to sleep when I can, my bladder isn't helping either as I get up about 4/5 times in the night to use the toilet! 

You have finished book 1? Oh my word! Must be good lol! :shock: I definetly need to get my other book finished and start reading this! I heard that someone paid 5 million to get publishing rights to make a 50 Shades Of Grey film? Ooeerr :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, still in bed and I should be starting work lol couldn't care less atm, me and jellybean are more important :) 

I guess im lucky cause I don't get up at all :haha: 

Oh yes lol mind you I have spent all day reading it for 2 days lol I tell you what tho, im not sure the film would be in mainstream cinema!! Only backstreet ones :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun, still in bed and I should be starting work lol couldn't care less atm, me and jellybean are more important :)
> 
> I guess im lucky cause I don't get up at all :haha:
> 
> Oh yes lol mind you I have spent all day reading it for 2 days lol I tell you what tho, im not sure the film would be in mainstream cinema!! Only backstreet ones :haha: xxx

You're welcome hun, best place for you when you are not well, plenty of rest is what the Doctor ordered :winkwink: Definetly, keep you and Jellybean healthy chick.

Lucky! Can we swap for one night? Pleaseeeeee? :haha: 

Blimey, if I read for that long, my head would burst from a banging headache :shock: From what I have heard about it, I think you may be right :rofl: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's how are you all? x

Just gonna reply on here so girlie's make sure you let the other's no for me THX :D x

Well my sister had a beautiful little boy yesterday, went to see him that night and his so cute didnt wanna let go. Bless...

Well i know im some were in my 2WW and had some spotting early this morning. Not keeping track of it as i dont wanna end up working out were i am in my cycle is nice to not no and defo more relaxing and not stressful :D x

Natt, laura and tennah how are you's, DH's, And Them growing bump's :D ??? x x x

Sarah hope your ok hun, I cant believe what you have been though and hope that from now one everythink is a load better for ya :D x x x

KT were you hun, aint seen you on here for a while now, hope your ok and pregnant too :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yeah I'll swap with you lol you can get a good nights kip then :) 

Haha surprising I felt better Lyon in bed reading than I when I moved, moving was sheer agony :( starting to bang agaj now and making me feel dizzy :( 

Congrats auntie jess :) that's a boy and a girl born this week :) 

Good to see your taking the relaxed approach chick and that you feel better for it :) you'll be pregnant before you know it :) 

I'm ok tha is hun, had a bad week so taking next week off work, which is not me! Bump is slowly growing and def getting stronger as im getting proper kicks now not just bubbles lol Simon is being amazing atm, he's so good, dunno what id do without him! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

awwww thx hun, sorry to here you had a bad week but a week of will do you good. I hope I do hun but im not getting no hope's up not untill AF is late and a BFP is clear :D x x x

Awww bless DH love him, bet his helping you out loads and that. awww hun strong movements and kick's good sign. when do you find out what baby is hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Congratulations on becoming an Auntie hun :D Me, OH and Bump are doing well thank you, had a busy day today though, went up to see my family and friends in my hometown, been 7 years since I last saw my school friends! Was really great to catch up! Kind of makes me want to move back there, I miss them all so much :( xx

Laura - Yay thank you hun :hugs: Hope you feel better soon chick xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun and glad your all ok, awww bet that was nice hun, and moving up there isn't a problem as long as you both want to do so if you know what i mean. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx hun and glad your all ok, awww bet that was nice hun, and moving up there isn't a problem as long as you both want to do so if you know what i mean. x x x

You're welcome hun and thank you :) It was nice hun, was a shame it had to end but then again, all good things must come to an end! Well I used to live up there before we moved down here, now he doesn't want to move back as all his family are down here..but all my family and friends are up there.. xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess, I've now got a cold so feeling uber crap :-( back to the docs this morning. So im hoping I get an answer now. 

Natt hun it must be a hard choice to make, especially now with little one on the way. I don't envy you hun xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks jess, I've now got a cold so feeling uber crap :-( back to the docs this morning. So im hoping I get an answer now.
> 
> Natt hun it must be a hard choice to make, especially now with little one on the way. I don't envy you hun xx

Hope you feel better soon hun with your cold :hugs: 

It's very hard hun, was led in bed from about 8pm last night, OH ended up sleeping on the sofa as we were arguing over FB :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick :hugs: 

Aww im sorry things weren't too good last night :hugs: any better today? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

awww natt must be hard. I also live nearest to my Fiance's family, so i know how you feel. Maybe one day you will be able to move back. x x x

Laura sorry to hear your not feeling to good. Hope you get better soon. x x x

Well this cycle is not going to great, i had water infection like 2/3 weeks ago and only got it again. :( gott abe reffered to hospital for test's. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, feel a bit better today, gettin to see jellybean makes you feel better too :) 

Sorry you've had a crap month, seems like UTI's are the yogi. Thing this month! Took them 4weeks to decide id got one and give me anti biotics, hope it goes soon and the tests come back clear xxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun :hugs: Things were a little better yesterday thank you, I wasn't well though so just kept myself to myself, had heartburn ALL day and had an upset tummy :( Have you had your 20 week scan? :shock: xxx

Jess - It's awful isn't it? It's like my OH's family is going to see baby ALL the time and my family can't :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad things were better Hun, we're all falling apart ATM lol :hugs: we had the scan this morning :) perfect :) 

My sil's family live 3hours away so they'll be the same, her mums been down since last Friday tho and isn't going home until Sunday so they've had a week staying with them. My mum got upset this morning tho, she said she feels like Stacey wanted her before the baby was born and now only wants her when she needs a lift or something paying for :( felt really sorry for her. 

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura glad thing's are on a roll now and its getting treated. :D x x x

Awww natt i know what you mean and feel like. Its hard to cope with but you'll get there and like i said maybe one day your DH will change his mind :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, he's gone to his Mums this afternoon, I didn't want to go so it gives us a couple of hours apart. Aww that's not too bad then, that was the first time I saw my family in nearly a year! Glad Jellybean is doing great :happydance: xx

Jess - Thank you chick, I hope he does. We have decided to get railcards though for the train so it works out cheaper for when we do go and see my family, hopefully that will help a little xx


----------



## Laura2806

that sounds like a good idea hun, railcards make it soooo much cheaper! i had one for uni which was a god send! 

tell him you'll move to half way between both families lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> that sounds like a good idea hun, railcards make it soooo much cheaper! i had one for uni which was a god send!
> 
> tell him you'll move to half way between both families lol xxx

He picked me up a form from town today so just need to fill that in and get it sent off. Ooo sounds good to me! We was discussing moving somewhere inbetween both families but think it's going to be easier if we move once baby is born? :shrug: 

Ugh...been suffering with heartburn for 2 days all day long now and also restless leg syndrome...sooooo irritating! :brat: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww that's good then chick :) its hard to say I guess, id have thought there'll be more stress once baby is here and trying to move, purely cause of sorting baby out, but then the stress of moving whilst pregnant will be high too. Very tricky decision to make lol 

Sounds like your having a rough time of it lately :( :hugs: hope it gets better soon. Have you tried anything fir the heartburn? 

It still hasn't sunk in that im having a boy!!! Bought some more grows this morning :haha: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Awww girlie's look at the new scan pic's :D wow so big now. growing quite girlie's. x x x

Laura congrats on baby boy get your chuffed. :D x x x

Natt your welcome hun and rail cards should work out cheaper hun and hopefully you'll be able to visit your family more. It's hard and sad to say bye when you go home but you know they love you and that there alway's there for you so that's anothe to put a smile on your face hay :D x x x

Sarah how are you hun??? x x x

KT hope your ok aint seem you on here in time. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess we're over the moon :) would have been either way tho lol 

How's things? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - That is very true lol, I guess it's a no win situation at the moment :( Thank you chick :hugs: For the past few days I have had it rough, I have tried Gaviscon, which nearly made me :sick: Rennie's and Milk, it's not as bad today though which is good :thumbup: Aww bless, it will take a while to sink in I think hun, yay for more baby grows :happydance: :D xxx

Jess - Thank you hun :hugs: I am going to try and get over to see them at least once a month, twice if possible. It's really hard to say bye as I don't know when I'm going to see them again xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

your welcome girlie's, 

laura I would be happy with either 2 hun :D thing's are good thx hun, just chilling and that. x x x

Natt i understand and thats how i feel when i say by to my family. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - It's awful isn't it? :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep hun but for some reason we seem to get though it even though it's hard. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Yep hun but for some reason we seem to get though it even though it's hard. x x x

That's true chick :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Were women we take alot of shit on in life. We suffer with period's and pushing out the baby's lol, not men so in way's prove's were stronger then men :D x x x

P.s that's why we alway's get though hard time's. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Were women we take alot of shit on in life. We suffer with period's and pushing out the baby's lol, not men so in way's prove's were stronger then men :D x x x
> 
> P.s that's why we alway's get though hard time's. x x x

Now I couldn't have worded that better myself! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol it's true :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning ladie's,

AF arrived though the night, but ot be truthful I was waiting for it. After this cycle of NTNP I just feel like giving up all together what more can I do? Nothink... Right. I really do feel there's a problem but I cant even get test's done. I will never know. :( Sadly. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear AF arrived Hun :( 

I'd don't get why they won't do any tests to see if there's anything wrong, doesn't make sense to me. 

What and haven't you tried? Let's see if we can come up with something chick xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Neither do I hun it's wrong just because I have a child already, I still have love for another child like any mother without a child. We all can have a broken heart right. x

I aint tryed pre seed or concieve plus but to be truthful I get blenty of EW CM every month and pre seed and concieve plus are a bit £££££ Pricey x

Iv took vit's had sex on time everymonth for the last two year's and still nothink. x

Thank's for trying to help laura, it's really nice of you but I really dont think anythink is gonna work, I just think there's somethink wrong and the only way to get help is pay for it my self and im not rich, wish I could just pull 1000's of pound's out my bag but that day will never come. P.s Im not broke lol but cant affort treatment sadly. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Really sorry to hear AF arrived hun. I don't think there's something wrong as you have Honey. As Laura said though, can't believe they won't help you! Are you taking Evening Primrose Oil? That seemed to work for me :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

yep hun been taking it for three month's now still nothink. I dont even think im gonna bother buying it this month. And I know what you mean about me having honey but I think negative rather then positive and some women that have one or two children can still become infertile or have problem's. Maybe I am just worrying to much but It's hard all this TTC and for over 2 year's now. Thank's though hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> yep hun been taking it for three month's now still nothink. I dont even think im gonna bother buying it this month. And I know what you mean about me having honey but I think negative rather then positive and some women that have one or two children can still become infertile or have problem's. Maybe I am just worrying to much but It's hard all this TTC and for over 2 year's now. Thank's though hun. x x x

Sorry to hear you have had no luck with the EPO hun. Trying something new seemed to help me but I think you have tried everything, opk's, temping etc. I would just keep trying to pester your Doctor and fingers crossed eventually they give in and give you the help you need. You're welcome hun xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess Hun do you still temp? 

If I was you I would stop everything! Even the vits, I know you should take folic acid whilst TTC but truthfully I took it for about the first 2months and just forgot to keep taking it and baby is fine. 

Have sex when you want to not because its the right time, give your body a break. 

But please don't give up, I know it's easy for me to say but I always go on the pregnancy test forums and there's always people on there who have been TTC for 2,3,4,5 years etc and get their BFP. 

And just because you have honey doesn't mean you can't give your love to another child. Give it maybe 2months of doing nothing but sexy time and then go back to your docs, weep and whale and do whatever it takes to make them realise how serious you are About wanting another baby and how it's affecting your day to day life. 

And don't ever forget that we're here for you no matter what! Give yourself time to get strong and look forward to the future. I used to tell myself that each day is one day closer to getting my BFP and meeting my baby, and that's the same for you, each day you get closer. 

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's,

Your work's make my eye's teary. :D lol. Laura your so right hun, I dont temp or anythink. only vit's, but Im gonna try it why not hay. :D x x x

Natt thx sweetie. Im gonna try to not do anythink but relax and worry about what I have got. :D even though it's gonna be hard but I pretty much did it last month. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's girlie's,
> 
> Your work's make my eye's teary. :D lol. Laura your so right hun, I dont temp or anythink. only vit's, but Im gonna try it why not hay. :D x x x
> 
> Natt thx sweetie. Im gonna try to not do anythink but relax and worry about what I have got. :D even though it's gonna be hard but I pretty much did it last month. x x x

You're welcome hun, we are all here for you. Worrying and stressing is the worst thing you can do whilst TTC. You will get your rainbow soon chick, I can feel it in my waters :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun lol. x x x Hope so. :D

Girlie's IV got a ballguard internet security for sale or swap's if you know anyone interested? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx hun lol. x x x Hope so. :D
> 
> Girlie's IV got a ballguard internet security for sale or swap's if you know anyone interested? x x x

You're welcome hun :D Will keep my ears open for anyone who maybe interested in the ballguard internet security hun :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Girlie's gotta ask you ask question... 

When you found out you was pregnant or before hand did you have really tender to touch tummy's ??? x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Girlie's gotta ask you ask question...
> 
> When you found out you was pregnant or before hand did you have really tender to touch tummy's ??? x

My tummy felt like it was bruised, so yeah, I would say my tummy was tender xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. I got some test's coming this week im gonna test when one come's Cause my tummy is really tender to touch (Area = In between my ovary's) and my period aint that bad this cycle. :S confused. It's not like im getting excited waiting for test's im actually quite worried hun. But I'll Soon see. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess like Natt said we're here for you and stress will stop you catching that egg. 

As for the Internet security we have mac's so don't use it lol 

I don't remember being sore but I had cramps for about 4days before AF was due and a week afterwards. Still get them every now and then but I'm guessing that's as baby blue is having a growth spurt lol 

Make sure you let us know when the tests arrive xxx


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun. I got some test's coming this week im gonna test when one come's Cause my tummy is really tender to touch (Area = In between my ovary's) and my period aint that bad this cycle. :S confused. It's not like im getting excited waiting for test's im actually quite worried hun. But I'll Soon see. x x x

You're welcome hun. You will have to let us know the outcome when you test hun, fingers crossed it's good news :dust: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx girlie's, 

Test's should be here tomorrow or wednesday's, but i'll defo let you both know when they arrive and what the out come is. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

FXed and lots of :dust: to you hunni xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Good luck chick :D Sending you lot's of sticky baby :dust: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I did was neg, totally new it would be neg just felt different. But never mind on a new cycle now. but sadly girlie's I wont be back hear untill the end of this cycle. Im totally doing nothink at all this cycle but have sex every other day from now for the next 2 week's then when ever we wont and it's actually been nice to have a break and do it less. :D lol. So Hope you girlie's will be fine and cant wait to find out the rest of your great news to come when I finish this cycle. Speak to you in a while. Anythink is worth a try so I gotta go with the flow and stay internet free for just one cycle. Bye for now. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

We will miss you sweetie! :-( big hugs and dust to you xxxxxx

Totaly understand you've gotta do what you've gotta do, good lick and be sure to come back when your ready xxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Speak to you soon hunni. Maybe a break from BnB will do you good. Good luck and sending you lot's of :dust: xx

Sending lot's of baby :dust: out to Pinky, Sarak and KT :D


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo very nice! I've git cupcakes in the oven atm lol
> 
> maybe they are! I always think that lol not long till you find out :) xx
> 
> Ooo, looks like we both were in the mood for baking hehe. Biscuits are finished now, will test one after tea :haha:
> 
> I say I'm not supersticious but I believe in things like that :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

I hope so...cos I saw two little magpies hopping around in my garden yesterday 

Hai btw! Playing catchup..so expect spam lol...and also ill update at the end! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Good to see your doing good jess :)
> 
> Well its just me and mr grey tonight as Simons out :-( and yes I've joined the '50 shades of grey' hype! Its sooo engrosing! Can't put it down lol
> 
> It is bringing my sex drive back with avengence tho! Not good when Simons out grrrrrrd lol I have text him and informed him tho so holing he won't be late lol anyways that's probably tmi!
> 
> Oh and I'm able to eat chocolate again :haplydance: xxx

Haha Im joining you! Im not usually into those kinda books but so fed up of the hype that I just have to see what the fuss is about. Looks odd sitting next to my book 5 of Game of Thrones tho haha :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> That's good then pinky  lets hope they git the ball rolling :happydance:
> 
> My niece else Louise arrived at 8:30 this morning :) she's beautful :) so proud of everyone xx

Awww congrats auntie laura!

Your turn to have your legs up soon! Time FLIES!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello girlie's how are you all? x
> 
> Just gonna reply on here so girlie's make sure you let the other's no for me THX :D x
> 
> Well my sister had a beautiful little boy yesterday, went to see him that night and his so cute didnt wanna let go. Bless...
> 
> Well i know im some were in my 2WW and had some spotting early this morning. Not keeping track of it as i dont wanna end up working out were i am in my cycle is nice to not no and defo more relaxing and not stressful :D x
> 
> Natt, laura and tennah how are you's, DH's, And Them growing bump's :D ??? x x x
> 
> Sarah hope your ok hun, I cant believe what you have been though and hope that from now one everythink is a load better for ya :D x x x
> 
> KT were you hun, aint seen you on here for a while now, hope your ok and pregnant too :D x x x

Awww thanks chick :hugs:

Sometimes letting go of the tracking is all it needs to get it to happen. Even the fertility specialists are big on telling you to stop. I was surprised to hear it!

Hope that your stress free no tracking cycles continue to make ttc and the ttw easier :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Thank you hun, he's gone to his Mums this afternoon, I didn't want to go so it gives us a couple of hours apart. Aww that's not too bad then, that was the first time I saw my family in nearly a year! Glad Jellybean is doing great :happydance: xx
> 
> Jess - Thank you chick, I hope he does. We have decided to get railcards though for the train so it works out cheaper for when we do go and see my family, hopefully that will help a little xx

Awww chick. I know it must be really hard being away from the family. I have that prob with Matt since his family is away in sweden. He hasnt seen them for over a year and I see how it makes him feel bad so..massive hugs to you! x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - That is very true lol, I guess it's a no win situation at the moment :( Thank you chick :hugs: For the past few days I have had it rough, I have tried Gaviscon, which nearly made me :sick: Rennie's and Milk, it's not as bad today though which is good :thumbup: Aww bless, it will take a while to sink in I think hun, yay for more baby grows :happydance: :D xxx
> 
> Jess - Thank you hun :hugs: I am going to try and get over to see them at least once a month, twice if possible. It's really hard to say bye as I don't know when I'm going to see them again xxx

I read that if you sleep/lay on your left side it helps some with heartburn/acid. I havent tried it yet tho!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Morning ladie's,
> 
> AF arrived though the night, but ot be truthful I was waiting for it. After this cycle of NTNP I just feel like giving up all together what more can I do? Nothink... Right. I really do feel there's a problem but I cant even get test's done. I will never know. :( Sadly. x x x

Awww sorry to hear that af came honey :( Im sure theres nothing wrong though. Look at honey! And sorry to mention it, but the chemical you had too. And that was recent so im sure everything medically is fine. TTC is such a hard and stressful journey that along with the trying to time things, all that additional stress and stuff too tends to impact.

Now youre on a stress free more relaxed approach, im sure your body is going to be much better placed to help you make that forever baby. xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sorry to hear AF arrived Hun :(
> 
> I'd don't get why they won't do any tests to see if there's anything wrong, doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> What and haven't you tried? Let's see if we can come up with something chick xxx

The problem is that all the testing is also done through FS's...as the whole point to the actual testing is to try and get woman and man to conception and pregnancy. There is a strict critera....and the first two big ones are age and children. They wont even consider you until youve been actively full on ttc for X amount of time and then they look at secondary issues like whether you have children already, whether theres medical issues etc. 

And thats just to get in the door. Then theres hoping you qualify for the actual treatment. With infertility specialists being so busy these days theres nationally set up guidelines to all clinics that they have to adhere too.


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> yep hun been taking it for three month's now still nothink. I dont even think im gonna bother buying it this month. And I know what you mean about me having honey but I think negative rather then positive and some women that have one or two children can still become infertile or have problem's. Maybe I am just worrying to much but It's hard all this TTC and for over 2 year's now. Thank's though hun. x x x

About vitamins!

We need to be taking vitamins every day for three months -before- anything starts in terms of benefit. Our eggs are pre-developed within three months of our AF...so if we havent been taking our pills for three months you dont have the benefit of them to your eggs yet...if you get me!

So keep taking everything for three months and after that youll have nice strong eggies! x


----------



## Laura2806

Hey Sarah!!! How's things going? 

Thanks elsie-Louise is beautiful and just starting to smile too  soooo can't wait to meet our little man now! 

I can see why the criteria is so strict else everyone would be getting tested within months of ttc. Just frustrating for those who feel they need help but don't qualify, which us good that they don't qualify in my eyes as it means they are capable of conceiving and carry to term. 

Also it makes sense that they tell you to stop charting etc, it dies take the stress away. 

Any news your end? so good to see you back hunni, I hope your getting good news all the while and closer to your super sticky rainbow baby :) 

Wow I got burnt today! My legs, well shins which never tan let alone burn are bright red and burning hot :-( loads of aftersun on!!! Lol man enjoyed the sun tho, kicking away, even if it was my innards (poss cervix?!) he was kicking :-/


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Jess Hun do you still temp?
> 
> If I was you I would stop everything! Even the vits, I know you should take folic acid whilst TTC but truthfully I took it for about the first 2months and just forgot to keep taking it and baby is fine.
> 
> Have sex when you want to not because its the right time, give your body a break.
> 
> But please don't give up, I know it's easy for me to say but I always go on the pregnancy test forums and there's always people on there who have been TTC for 2,3,4,5 years etc and get their BFP.
> 
> And just because you have honey doesn't mean you can't give your love to another child. Give it maybe 2months of doing nothing but sexy time and then go back to your docs, weep and whale and do whatever it takes to make them realise how serious you are About wanting another baby and how it's affecting your day to day life.
> 
> And don't ever forget that we're here for you no matter what! Give yourself time to get strong and look forward to the future. I used to tell myself that each day is one day closer to getting my BFP and meeting my baby, and that's the same for you, each day you get closer.
> 
> :hugs: xxxx

Tbh...the hospital told me to stop everything. But then I dunno if thats just cos i might be under treatment in the future.

But..they did say stopping tracking is always advised to all people at the clinic, as well as planning sexy time. They say just go three times a week.

Ive been doing some research Jess. They say that every person has the right to be referred to a fertility clinic ATLEAST for the preliminary investigations. I know youve tried to go this route before but you could try pushing.

It might be that they havent pushed your referral because to be completely honest...its true that having honey means you are likely to not be offered proper assisted conceptions like ivfs etc if they did find something. But I really dont see what the problem is to get things checked out.

I also found a guideline for the national criterias for fertility referrals and they did say that in young healthy patients they dont always qualify for "infertility" investigations until 3 years.


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I did was neg, totally new it would be neg just felt different. But never mind on a new cycle now. but sadly girlie's I wont be back hear untill the end of this cycle. Im totally doing nothink at all this cycle but have sex every other day from now for the next 2 week's then when ever we wont and it's actually been nice to have a break and do it less. :D lol. So Hope you girlie's will be fine and cant wait to find out the rest of your great news to come when I finish this cycle. Speak to you in a while. Anythink is worth a try so I gotta go with the flow and stay internet free for just one cycle. Bye for now. x x x

You know...to be honest you -should- calm the sexy time down I think. They dont advise daily sex when ttc unless the sperm is super healthy. I remember you saying that your oh had some low levels within his tests...so it could be having the too much sexy time thats your problem with ttc :)

Try going three times a week! x


----------



## sarahuk

Aww thanks chick! :hugs:

Yep...I feel bad for abandoning you all but...tbh I really needed my break. When I had the chemical it felt like my world fell in for a few days. I always thought if I ever had a chemical that id pick myself up real fast from it and tell myself it just wasnt a sticky but...I tink because it all happened so fast it just dragged me down. It took me a while to bounce back and in that time I think I just needed to close myself off.

Luckily...I had my FS appointment a few weeks after it so that did keep me going. And thats all gone really well too.

ATM...this is my position:

Matts sperm tests were all fab, and they confirmed that my blood tests had confirmed that I wasnt ovulating...or that I was ovulating some cycles and not others possibly. They were a bit confused since my bloodwork pointed towards no eggies dropping but then I then went on to get a chemical.

So..they are looking into things a bit deeper now which has been a blessing. Im being referred for more blood tests. Im getting an ultrasound of my uterus and my ovaries to check for cysts of evidence of pcos etc and all that stuff. AND im getting a HSG done. Im a bit nervous about that but its all good. They said that with my bloods pointing towards no OV they wouldnt have done this if I hadnt of had the chemical so there was a silver lining to that experience. The procedure is basically where they are going to inject dyes into my uterus and take lots of pictures of where the dye is going. It will highlight any scarring or any blocked tubes...AND the best part is that it also acts as a flush so it will clean out anything that needs unblocking. It apparently also makes you quite fertile after since the womb is completely fresh! So...Im having all that done then im back to the specialist to see if I need medicinal help.

They advised to stop all vitamins except folic acid, to stop opking and stop temping and just try and have humpy dumpy three times a week from cd10 to cd20 since my cycles are going a bit haywire.

I feel a lot more relaxed now. It was so long since seeing two line that id started to fear I never would so the chemical brought back my hope in our eggs and sperms liking each other.

If I have another loss though ill be investigated for why...things like our antibodies and genetic matching and stuff like that.

So...im still trying...still hoping...still prepared for the fact that my miracle will happen.

Hows things with my ladies? :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Wow that procedure sounds like a great start Hun! Can't be bad the get flushed out! Lol I think it's good that they advise to only take folic acid, I wasn't even taking this when conceived :blush: 

And if, which I really hope you don't have another loss, it's good to know they will see if there is a cause. 

And yes your miracle will happen!! 

As for me, sore legs after getting burnt yesterday and the weathers beautiful again so that's me inside as I'm off work ATM, as in signed off due to severe tension headaches which could only be controlled by diazepam, this is my 3rd full week off and the week before I worked the Monday, went docs tues, opticians weds, work for an hour Thursday but because of what a bitch my boss being I couldn't stay so she sent me home. I self certified for a week then got docs note. So I'm off this week then on holiday nxt week then back to work. Docs told me to get a new job but. Don't see how anyone would take me on almost 22wks pregnant?!

On the plus......we had an offer accepted on a house on weds last week and we complete in about 25sleeps! So 3wks Friday we will (should) be getting the keys:happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hunni, it's awful being so far away from your family. When you just want a catch up or a family hug, you can't :( :hugs: Thanks for the tip about heartburn hun, no matter what position I tried to sleep in, it was just as bad, my doctor prescribed me some gaviscon advance, aniseed flavour, it's helping a little so all is good :) As Laura said hun, sounds like you are off to a great start with the procedure and are getting the help you need towards getting your rainbow baby :hugs: xxx

Laura - Ouch! Make sure you do put plenty of aftersun on chick, sunburn is not nice! I remember getting is last year, it was cloudy so I thought I wouldn't catch the sun but got told I will if I stay sat out in it, I didn't believe them but stayed out in anyway, I was like a tomato when I went inside to shower! So sunburnt it was sore to touch! I'll believe what people tell me from now on :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Wow that procedure sounds like a great start Hun! Can't be bad the get flushed out! Lol I think it's good that they advise to only take folic acid, I wasn't even taking this when conceived :blush:
> 
> And if, which I really hope you don't have another loss, it's good to know they will see if there is a cause.
> 
> And yes your miracle will happen!!
> 
> As for me, sore legs after getting burnt yesterday and the weathers beautiful again so that's me inside as I'm off work ATM, as in signed off due to severe tension headaches which could only be controlled by diazepam, this is my 3rd full week off and the week before I worked the Monday, went docs tues, opticians weds, work for an hour Thursday but because of what a bitch my boss being I couldn't stay so she sent me home. I self certified for a week then got docs note. So I'm off this week then on holiday nxt week then back to work. Docs told me to get a new job but. Don't see how anyone would take me on almost 22wks pregnant?!
> 
> On the plus......we had an offer accepted on a house on weds last week and we complete in about 25sleeps! So 3wks Friday we will (should) be getting the keys:happydance:
> 
> Xxx

Honey thats GREAT news about the house!!! PICCIES!!!

Not so great news about your tension headaches though...I can sympathise somewhatr as Im also a suffer of chronic headaches and they have exhausted all potential treatment for me too other than beta blockers and i cant take them for asthma...and since u have asthma too that rules you out too!

I think theres nothing worse than having these issues with the headaches. Even harder in your situation too what with being pregnant. I thought it was bad enough only being able to take stuff 2 weeks out of 4 but atleast I have an easier time than you do!! Poor girl!!

Congrats on team blue also!! Last scan pic was clearly a little boy! Have you named him yet?

Oh noes on the burn! Hope youre taking care of that skin! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Thank you hunni, it's awful being so far away from your family. When you just want a catch up or a family hug, you can't :( :hugs: Thanks for the tip about heartburn hun, no matter what position I tried to sleep in, it was just as bad, my doctor prescribed me some gaviscon advance, aniseed flavour, it's helping a little so all is good :) As Laura said hun, sounds like you are off to a great start with the procedure and are getting the help you need towards getting your rainbow baby :hugs: xxx
> 
> Laura - Ouch! Make sure you do put plenty of aftersun on chick, sunburn is not nice! I remember getting is last year, it was cloudy so I thought I wouldn't catch the sun but got told I will if I stay sat out in it, I didn't believe them but stayed out in anyway, I was like a tomato when I went inside to shower! So sunburnt it was sore to touch! I'll believe what people tell me from now on :haha: xxx

Its definitely a tough situation chick and also hard to meet in the middle so everyone is happy :( Plus what with being pregnant too thats probably making you pine even more for them.

Have you thought about setting up skype calls with them via webcam? When I was in sweden for a couple months I had a hard time being away from my family. It helped to see them as well as hear them and helped me feel a little bit more closer to them. Might help whilst you decide what to do for the long term.

That pregnancy heartburn sounds like a bitch! Im hoping when the time comes that i will not be suffering with that. I have enough heartburn as it is! Ahh the joys of pregnancy eh? All this stuff going on and you cant take bugger all!! Have you tried the gaviscon tablets rather than the liquid? I found the crunchy pills actually were better for treating mine than the liquid form, go figure!!

You know...Im sure somewhere I read that pregnancy makes you more sensitive to the sun too...something to do with the hormones...I might be totally making that up though...but I had that stored randomly somewhere in my brain haha :D

Today scan day for team pink or blue Natt? :D Happy 20wks!! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Plenty of after sun on and no sun today :( 

Have you tried diazepam for them chick? It's amazing stuff lol tbh I think it's work that's causing them :( 

Here's the house :) https://www.findaproperty.com/for-sale/property-12173187

Not agreed on a name yet lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Thank you hunni, it's awful being so far away from your family. When you just want a catch up or a family hug, you can't :( :hugs: Thanks for the tip about heartburn hun, no matter what position I tried to sleep in, it was just as bad, my doctor prescribed me some gaviscon advance, aniseed flavour, it's helping a little so all is good :) As Laura said hun, sounds like you are off to a great start with the procedure and are getting the help you need towards getting your rainbow baby :hugs: xxx
> 
> Laura - Ouch! Make sure you do put plenty of aftersun on chick, sunburn is not nice! I remember getting is last year, it was cloudy so I thought I wouldn't catch the sun but got told I will if I stay sat out in it, I didn't believe them but stayed out in anyway, I was like a tomato when I went inside to shower! So sunburnt it was sore to touch! I'll believe what people tell me from now on :haha: xxx
> 
> Its definitely a tough situation chick and also hard to meet in the middle so everyone is happy :( Plus what with being pregnant too thats probably making you pine even more for them.
> 
> Have you thought about setting up skype calls with them via webcam? When I was in sweden for a couple months I had a hard time being away from my family. It helped to see them as well as hear them and helped me feel a little bit more closer to them. Might help whilst you decide what to do for the long term.
> 
> That pregnancy heartburn sounds like a bitch! Im hoping when the time comes that i will not be suffering with that. I have enough heartburn as it is! Ahh the joys of pregnancy eh? All this stuff going on and you cant take bugger all!! Have you tried the gaviscon tablets rather than the liquid? I found the crunchy pills actually were better for treating mine than the liquid form, go figure!!
> 
> You know...Im sure somewhere I read that pregnancy makes you more sensitive to the sun too...something to do with the hormones...I might be totally making that up though...but I had that stored randomly somewhere in my brain haha :D
> 
> Today scan day for team pink or blue Natt? :D Happy 20wks!! xxxClick to expand...

True true hun, we have to catch two trains to see my family, we went a few weeks ago and on the way home we had to stand up for the whole journey, my back and legs were killing me, not good! :( 

They don't have Skype hun, I keep in touch via Facebook but I guess talking online isn't the same as having a good natter face to face, I miss all the kids aswell, Lily was only a baby last time I saw her, she cried when she came to me as I don't think she recognised me, was heartbreaking! :( 

Heartburn is awful! It got to the point where it was hurting that much, it was making me gag! Thank god I went to see the Doctor though and got some Gaviscon Advance! I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy! 

Indeed lol, all the joys of pregnancy, worth it in the end though huh? I tried the tablets hun but they tasted like chalk and stuck to my gums and teeth etc, didn't like them one bit and they didn't help! I tried Gaviscon, Rennie's and milk, none of them worked long term. Thank you for the tip though chick :hugs: 

I think you are right there actually, I am sure that I have read that pregnancy makes you more sensitive to the sun! 

Our scan is tomorrow at 10:30am hun, wish it was today! Thank you hunni :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - The house is lovely hun! Love everything about it, the garden is lovely! :D Can we come and visit? :haha: :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks Hun :) I can't wait to move in! The garden's 30ft long I think lol the house needs updating but that's it, purely decoration :) 

I've got midwife at 9:30 tomorrow, not sure what the apt will entail tho lol eeeeek 10:30!!!! Bet your soooooooo excited :happydance: I now I was :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Plenty of after sun on and no sun today :(
> 
> Have you tried diazepam for them chick? It's amazing stuff lol tbh I think it's work that's causing them :(
> 
> Here's the house :) https://www.findaproperty.com/for-sale/property-12173187
> 
> Not agreed on a name yet lol xxx

Im on a morphine for them but prob is I cant let myself take them in the tww just incase lol...i take those for my gallbladder disease too but have been having to struggle by with a hot water bottle!

I reckon when youve had the little one you need to look for a new place chick...that job aint doing you no good.

Ohhh hun lovely house too!!! Looks like Jellybean has a nice big garden too for playing football with daddy! When do you think youll be able to move in?

Did you ever get on to making that catepillar stuff for bambino? :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Thank you hunni, it's awful being so far away from your family. When you just want a catch up or a family hug, you can't :( :hugs: Thanks for the tip about heartburn hun, no matter what position I tried to sleep in, it was just as bad, my doctor prescribed me some gaviscon advance, aniseed flavour, it's helping a little so all is good :) As Laura said hun, sounds like you are off to a great start with the procedure and are getting the help you need towards getting your rainbow baby :hugs: xxx
> 
> Laura - Ouch! Make sure you do put plenty of aftersun on chick, sunburn is not nice! I remember getting is last year, it was cloudy so I thought I wouldn't catch the sun but got told I will if I stay sat out in it, I didn't believe them but stayed out in anyway, I was like a tomato when I went inside to shower! So sunburnt it was sore to touch! I'll believe what people tell me from now on :haha: xxx
> 
> Its definitely a tough situation chick and also hard to meet in the middle so everyone is happy :( Plus what with being pregnant too thats probably making you pine even more for them.
> 
> Have you thought about setting up skype calls with them via webcam? When I was in sweden for a couple months I had a hard time being away from my family. It helped to see them as well as hear them and helped me feel a little bit more closer to them. Might help whilst you decide what to do for the long term.
> 
> That pregnancy heartburn sounds like a bitch! Im hoping when the time comes that i will not be suffering with that. I have enough heartburn as it is! Ahh the joys of pregnancy eh? All this stuff going on and you cant take bugger all!! Have you tried the gaviscon tablets rather than the liquid? I found the crunchy pills actually were better for treating mine than the liquid form, go figure!!
> 
> You know...Im sure somewhere I read that pregnancy makes you more sensitive to the sun too...something to do with the hormones...I might be totally making that up though...but I had that stored randomly somewhere in my brain haha :D
> 
> Today scan day for team pink or blue Natt? :D Happy 20wks!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> True true hun, we have to catch two trains to see my family, we went a few weeks ago and on the way home we had to stand up for the whole journey, my back and legs were killing me, not good! :(
> 
> They don't have Skype hun, I keep in touch via Facebook but I guess talking online isn't the same as having a good natter face to face, I miss all the kids aswell, Lily was only a baby last time I saw her, she cried when she came to me as I don't think she recognised me, was heartbreaking! :(
> 
> Heartburn is awful! It got to the point where it was hurting that much, it was making me gag! Thank god I went to see the Doctor though and got some Gaviscon Advance! I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy!
> 
> Indeed lol, all the joys of pregnancy, worth it in the end though huh? I tried the tablets hun but they tasted like chalk and stuck to my gums and teeth etc, didn't like them one bit and they didn't help! I tried Gaviscon, Rennie's and milk, none of them worked long term. Thank you for the tip though chick :hugs:
> 
> I think you are right there actually, I am sure that I have read that pregnancy makes you more sensitive to the sun!
> 
> Our scan is tomorrow at 10:30am hun, wish it was today! Thank you hunni :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

Ohhhh thats not far away now!! Cant wait to hear the outcome! I think team pink :D What are you hoping for? xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - The house is lovely hun! Love everything about it, the garden is lovely! :D Can we come and visit? :haha: :winkwink: xxx

Bugger visiting...laura when can i move in!?


----------



## sarahuk

You know what I wont miss about the tww? The DPO count. Its so bloody awful  You spend the first 8 days wishing you were 9dpo...and when youre about to hit 9dpo you just wish you were 14dpo so youd know with some certainty 

I love having the more relaxed approach. But man this cycle is being a BITCH. Think its cos I know ill need the hsg if this cycle was a bum one and im bricking it about having it tbh  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - 30ft long?!? Wow!!!! Hope everything goes well with the Midwife tomorrow chick, an hour after you and I'll be led in a room looking at OLM :happydance: xxx

Sarah - Not long to go! :happydance: We don't mind what we have really hun as long as he/she is healthy. Wouldn't mind a little girl first though, I think it's a girl and so do a few others :D Only time will tell :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Girl! I think girl! Lol I was wring with my sil and ours tho :haha: eeeeek its today!!!!! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Meh...cramping..looks like ill be needing that hsg next cycle then...bugger!

How u ladies doing today? Matt and I decided to take Missy to the seaside for the first ever time today. She loved the sand and the sea too was so cute! She loved seaside donuts more though..little bugger ate half my bag lol! Suffice to say im now back home burnt to a buggery and waiting for the impending af to rear its head :/

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Cramps don't always mean AF Hun! We were all convinced AF would hit me not a BFP! Not out until full flow arrives! 

FXed for you my sweet xxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Exactly what Laura said hun, cramps don't always mean the :witch: is going to arive, I had cramp for a few weeks after we got our BFP, I thought AF was going to start but she never did, fingers crossed for you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Cramps don't always mean AF Hun! We were all convinced AF would hit me not a BFP! Not out until full flow arrives!
> 
> FXed for you my sweet xxxx

Thanks for the PMA honey...trying to keep the faith :D <3 xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks Natt :D

How are you ladies doing?

Im ok :D Well..as ok as I can be! I had a massive, and I mean massive, temp dip and have been waiting for AF to hit ever since. The cramps are insane so i think its gunna be one hell of an af when it hits. I did have a massive re-rise in temp today but Im not getting excited about it. Matt threw the covers back on me in the night and woke up feeling id been sleeping in a sauna...so I truly think the temps were just down to the fact i was boiling hot.

On a positive note, this is the longest cycle ive ever EVER had. 32 days lol. Im just glad i didnt get af yesterday. Ive been having such short LPs lately that im hoping i can stretch this one out a little bit lol

xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Thanks Natt :D
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Im ok :D Well..as ok as I can be! I had a massive, and I mean massive, temp dip and have been waiting for AF to hit ever since. The cramps are insane so i think its gunna be one hell of an af when it hits. I did have a massive re-rise in temp today but Im not getting excited about it. Matt threw the covers back on me in the night and woke up feeling id been sleeping in a sauna...so I truly think the temps were just down to the fact i was boiling hot.
> 
> On a positive note, this is the longest cycle ive ever EVER had. 32 days lol. Im just glad i didnt get af yesterday. Ive been having such short LPs lately that im hoping i can stretch this one out a little bit lol
> 
> xx

You're more than welcome hunni :D 

I'm not too bad thank you, just plodding on as you do hehe. Been out enjoying the sunshine today, it's a bit too warm though! Babysitting Karl's sisters daughter tonight so they can go out for a meal :D 

Keeping everything crossed for you chick, you never know :) That's great that your cycles seem to be getting longer, more time for..you know :winkwink: :dust: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for longer cycles :happydance: I've git a feeling about this one ;) xxx

I'm ok hun ta, hot! But lil man def likes the sun, he kicks away as soon as im in it lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Must be all that extra heat radiating through!

How are you ladies doing today?

My cycle ended...back to the dreaded CD1. Had my guttered a couple of days ago so today im just trying to keep my brain busy so i dont dwell on it too much.

On a plus...called the radiology department and seems i wont have to wait up till three months for the HSG after all. They have me booked in for next Thursday...BOOOOO!!!


----------



## Laura2806

:happydance: that's awesome news hunni! About the hsg that is! I so so hope this cycle will be your super sticky bean xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sending lot's of sticky baby :dust: to our lovely ladies. Keeping everything crossed for your BFP's soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> :happydance: that's awesome news hunni! About the hsg that is! I so so hope this cycle will be your super sticky bean xxx

Im nervous as hell for it but this af has been bloody awful. Ive never been so heavy and -tmi - clotty. Wondering if its the leftover buildup of lining that the chemical would have made. Put it this way...this af is so bad im actuaqlly looking forward to the hsg now to have things squeaky clean lol.

Hows u ladies today?

I enjoyed the olympics last night and have been catching bits through major snoozing and feeling sorry for myself hehe. I lov ekids but why do people insist on letting their kids play out screaming at the top of their longs and banging on neighbours doors at 8am....I had to bellow at the kids and tell em their frisbie was getting fed to my dog of destruction if it came through one more time after theyd been 4 times in 5 mins at 8.20am. GRR!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sending lot's of sticky baby :dust: to our lovely ladies. Keeping everything crossed for your BFP's soon :hugs: xxx

Thanks hun!! <3


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hun it could have been build up from your chemical I guess, at least you'll be all clean and fresh after the hsg :) and fingers crossed it works! 

I get what you mean about kids and balls/frisbies etc our neighbours aren't too bad but they do it on purpose sometimes. If they don't come round straight away, their ball is gone and belongs to the dogs lol 

We had an amazing day yesterday! Officially booked the wedding!!!!!!! Eeeekk im getting married in 12months and 2days time! Then we had the 4d scan which was incredible! I cried when we saw him, makes it so much more real and he is beautiful! Measuring 23+2 atm so 6days ahead and weighing a whopping 1lb 6! He should be 15oz lol he's also breach atm so we're just hoping he turns around, im thinking that's why my hips are killing me atm cause its the inside of my legs/groin where they hurt :( 

Then we went to a BBQ lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Hope you feel better soon chick, it's awful when AF's are heavy and clotty, I used to suffer with that a lot :hugs: xxx

Laura - Wow, sounds like you had one busy day yesterday! Yay for booking the wedding! :happydance: Aww no, I'm sure he'll turn around for you towards the end hun :o xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick, i hope so! want him to turn around now tho! i think its why my hips are so painful atm :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick, i hope so! want him to turn around now tho! i think its why my hips are so painful atm :( xxx

You're welcome hun. I know it must be very frustrating for you :( What did the sonographer say? Did they say anything about him turning around etc? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

She just said to tell my midwife at the next appointment and make sure she's aware of it. I think providing he turns 4-6weeks before I go into labour its ok, if not they have to intervene and the method depends on the docs! Oh joy lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> She just said to tell my midwife at the next appointment and make sure she's aware of it. I think providing he turns 4-6weeks before I go into labour its ok, if not they have to intervene and the method depends on the docs! Oh joy lol xxx

Aww no, they try and turn them around don't they if they are breech, if they don't succeed then it's the dreaded C-Section :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yep :( FXed he turns round soon! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's, 

Just popping in to let you all know KT got her BFP 2 days ago. :D Great news. x x x

Sarah sorry about AF. Big Hugs but good luck with HSG. x x x

Natt what's baby's sex ???? let us know. x x x

Laura sorry to hear about baby and maybe having to have a c-section but hopefully fx'd everythink will turn out fine and baby will come out the right way. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's great news, tell her congrats from us! Shame she couldn't have told us herself tho, would have been lovely to go through it all with her, nevermind, send her :hugs: and h&h 9months from me xx

How's you doing hun? I'm hoping he turns soon or at least moves up, im fed up of getting my ass and cervix kicked now :( been on my hands and knees to try and move him up! Jess im getting married 12months today!!!!!! Eeeeeek! Lol oh and we get our house 2wks Friday lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awwww congrat's hun on getting married in 12 month's. Awwww baby will be with you soon then no more kicking but you will miss it lol. FX'd baby turn's but im sure baby blue will turn as you've still got a while yet x x x

Im sure she would have loved to have told you herself but I dont think she's coming back to BnB, but if thats what she decide's to do the im happy for her, it's time for her and her man to get excited about being parent's. x x x :D:D:D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks, I don't mind the higher kicks, its the really low ones I don't like. They wither make me feel sick or need to pee! 

Good luck to them xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

awww hun, the lower one's was not bad for me only higher, like in my ribs and back. really painful. But just keep thinking sooooooooon your little bundle of joy will be in your arms :D x x x


----------



## kt1988

Hi girlies!!! How are u all??

So much to say.... yes i have indeed got my bfp but very nervous and frightened something will happen its too early yet. 

A big sorry to all of u bcoz i left u all, it was however the best thing i cldve done i stopped charting and generally freaking out all month and i felt a lot better for it. I avnt popped bk to bnb since around april maybe??? I have been in touch with charlotte via email and she kept me going bless her!! Every lil problem i was emailing her! Lol. I felt awful but i had to do it girls i was obsessing over it and the doc made me see that.

Anyway on a lighter note i was looking into some statistics on early pregnancy on google and it directed me to bnb where i ada lovely message waiting for me from Jess and here i am!!! 

Fingers crossed me and OH can enjoy a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Now.....Laura, Exalibur how big are ur babies?!?! Thats amazing, last time i was on here im sure they were the size of an appleseed!! Its impossible for me to catch up on everything but congrats to laura on the house and booking ur wedding, what a perfect time in life for u. Xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> awww hun, the lower one's was not bad for me only higher, like in my ribs and back. really painful. But just keep thinking sooooooooon your little bundle of joy will be in your arms :D x x x

I wouldn't mind if they were just above my bikini line again cause at least then Simon can feel them too. ATM he'd probs have to have right up there to feel him :haha: I know yh not long to go, 17wks tomorrow till due date! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

kt1988 said:


> Hi girlies!!! How are u all??
> 
> So much to say.... yes i have indeed got my bfp but very nervous and frightened something will happen its too early yet.
> 
> A big sorry to all of u bcoz i left u all, it was however the best thing i cldve done i stopped charting and generally freaking out all month and i felt a lot better for it. I avnt popped bk to bnb since around april maybe??? I have been in touch with charlotte via email and she kept me going bless her!! Every lil problem i was emailing her! Lol. I felt awful but i had to do it girls i was obsessing over it and the doc made me see that.
> 
> Anyway on a lighter note i was looking into some statistics on early pregnancy on google and it directed me to bnb where i ada lovely message waiting for me from Jess and here i am!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed me and OH can enjoy a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Now.....Laura, Exalibur how big are ur babies?!?! Thats amazing, last time i was on here im sure they were the size of an appleseed!! Its impossible for me to catch up on everything but congrats to laura on the house and booking ur wedding, what a perfect time in life for u. Xxxx

Honestly Hun unless you have heavy bleeding or major cramps you have no reason to worry! Have you been to your docs yet? 

Can completely understand why you took your break hun, it obviously worked :thumbup: just a shame you couldn't have been with us the past couple of days lol the important thing is you make number 4on this thread :happydance: the 3bfp curse has been broken meaning the others will come flying in! 

Our lil boy was measuring a week ahead on Saturday and weighing in at 1lb6oz at the 4d scan! He's now the size of a Canteloupe melon going by what he's measuring but a cauliflower going on what he weighs lol such a fatty!! Things are going great ATM, other than work being a shit (I've been off for 5wks) but that's another story! So this afternoon I shall be mostly looking at wedding things as I'm fed up of just blue nursery sets for boys! 

I'm sure everything will be fine Hun, don't panick, you have no need to! Xxx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks hun, i cant believe how quick its gone and ur having a little boy... i bet tgatsxall youve done is look at blue sets!! Lol. Wedding stuff sounds awesone too mind. Thats what ive been doing this morning. I met with florist, cake person and mens tailors jeez i had one heck of a headache. Lovibg it tho its keeping my mind off bambino. 
I have been to docs but im new to that surgery so gotta phone up thurs to see if i have been registered yet. By the time i get an appointment ill be 6 weeks lol!! 

Its a nice feeling being back here im relieved ive done it now.... also relieved ive broken the 3 bfp curse lol.

I may do another test in couple of days to make sure its progressing, first test last wed sed 1-2weeks. Im having symptoms mind so i know theres a lil jellybean in there haha xx




Laura2806 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies!!! How are u all??
> 
> So much to say.... yes i have indeed got my bfp but very nervous and frightened something will happen its too early yet.
> 
> A big sorry to all of u bcoz i left u all, it was however the best thing i cldve done i stopped charting and generally freaking out all month and i felt a lot better for it. I avnt popped bk to bnb since around april maybe??? I have been in touch with charlotte via email and she kept me going bless her!! Every lil problem i was emailing her! Lol. I felt awful but i had to do it girls i was obsessing over it and the doc made me see that.
> 
> Anyway on a lighter note i was looking into some statistics on early pregnancy on google and it directed me to bnb where i ada lovely message waiting for me from Jess and here i am!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed me and OH can enjoy a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Now.....Laura, Exalibur how big are ur babies?!?! Thats amazing, last time i was on here im sure they were the size of an appleseed!! Its impossible for me to catch up on everything but congrats to laura on the house and booking ur wedding, what a perfect time in life for u. Xxxx
> 
> Honestly Hun unless you have heavy bleeding or major cramps you have no reason to worry! Have you been to your docs yet?
> 
> Can completely understand why you took your break hun, it obviously worked :thumbup: just a shame you couldn't have been with us the past couple of days lol the important thing is you make number 4on this thread :happydance: the 3bfp curse has been broken meaning the others will come flying in!
> 
> Our lil boy was measuring a week ahead on Saturday and weighing in at 1lb6oz at the 4d scan! He's now the size of a Canteloupe melon going by what he's measuring but a cauliflower going on what he weighs lol such a fatty!! Things are going great ATM, other than work being a shit (I've been off for 5wks) but that's another story! So this afternoon I shall be mostly looking at wedding things as I'm fed up of just blue nursery sets for boys!
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine Hun, don't panick, you have no need to! XxxClick to expand...


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww hun it could have been build up from your chemical I guess, at least you'll be all clean and fresh after the hsg :) and fingers crossed it works!
> 
> I get what you mean about kids and balls/frisbies etc our neighbours aren't too bad but they do it on purpose sometimes. If they don't come round straight away, their ball is gone and belongs to the dogs lol
> 
> We had an amazing day yesterday! Officially booked the wedding!!!!!!! Eeeekk im getting married in 12months and 2days time! Then we had the 4d scan which was incredible! I cried when we saw him, makes it so much more real and he is beautiful! Measuring 23+2 atm so 6days ahead and weighing a whopping 1lb 6! He should be 15oz lol he's also breach atm so we're just hoping he turns around, im thinking that's why my hips are killing me atm cause its the inside of my legs/groin where they hurt :(
> 
> Then we went to a BBQ lol xxx

Congratulations on booking that wedding!! And just think..little man is going to be there too looking all dapper!

Hes absolutely gorgeous hun :D I bet it makes it all so surreal seeing him on the scan like that...and seeing his little hand too...awwww!! Babies first proper portrait! Hes gunna be a little heartbreaker in the making me thinks! Cant wait to see him :)

Yup defo think it was a buildup never ever seen anything like it. Was disgusting! But...day after tomorrow and it will all be over and im just waiting for my bloodtest later in the month and my transvaginal scan and then its results time!

Did u ladies have lovely weekends? :)


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Hope you feel better soon chick, it's awful when AF's are heavy and clotty, I used to suffer with that a lot :hugs: xxx
> 
> Laura - Wow, sounds like you had one busy day yesterday! Yay for booking the wedding! :happydance: Aww no, I'm sure he'll turn around for you towards the end hun :o xxx

Thanks honey!! It was over super quick tho which was gppd atleast! Hope youre ok? x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> She just said to tell my midwife at the next appointment and make sure she's aware of it. I think providing he turns 4-6weeks before I go into labour its ok, if not they have to intervene and the method depends on the docs! Oh joy lol xxx
> 
> Aww no, they try and turn them around don't they if they are breech, if they don't succeed then it's the dreaded C-Section :( xxxClick to expand...

Dont worry chick..baby can take a good while to turn and youre still in the early days to be worried about him turning before birth! He will have a good summersault when youre close youll see :
Yep they can turn...and they can deliver breach also..but they prefer to section but only if its necessary. They can manually turn them quite well these days :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> Just popping in to let you all know KT got her BFP 2 days ago. :D Great news. x x x
> 
> Sarah sorry about AF. Big Hugs but good luck with HSG. x x x
> 
> Natt what's baby's sex ???? let us know. x x x
> 
> Laura sorry to hear about baby and maybe having to have a c-section but hopefully fx'd everythink will turn out fine and baby will come out the right way. x x x

Thats great news :) Please give her my love and congratulations x


----------



## Laura2806

kt1988 said:


> Thanks hun, i cant believe how quick its gone and ur having a little boy... i bet tgatsxall youve done is look at blue sets!! Lol. Wedding stuff sounds awesone too mind. Thats what ive been doing this morning. I met with florist, cake person and mens tailors jeez i had one heck of a headache. Lovibg it tho its keeping my mind off bambino.
> I have been to docs but im new to that surgery so gotta phone up thurs to see if i have been registered yet. By the time i get an appointment ill be 6 weeks lol!!
> 
> Its a nice feeling being back here im relieved ive done it now.... also relieved ive broken the 3 bfp curse lol.
> 
> I may do another test in couple of days to make sure its progressing, first test last wed sed 1-2weeks. Im having symptoms mind so i know theres a lil jellybean in there haha xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies!!! How are u all??
> 
> So much to say.... yes i have indeed got my bfp but very nervous and frightened something will happen its too early yet.
> 
> A big sorry to all of u bcoz i left u all, it was however the best thing i cldve done i stopped charting and generally freaking out all month and i felt a lot better for it. I avnt popped bk to bnb since around april maybe??? I have been in touch with charlotte via email and she kept me going bless her!! Every lil problem i was emailing her! Lol. I felt awful but i had to do it girls i was obsessing over it and the doc made me see that.
> 
> Anyway on a lighter note i was looking into some statistics on early pregnancy on google and it directed me to bnb where i ada lovely message waiting for me from Jess and here i am!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed me and OH can enjoy a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Now.....Laura, Exalibur how big are ur babies?!?! Thats amazing, last time i was on here im sure they were the size of an appleseed!! Its impossible for me to catch up on everything but congrats to laura on the house and booking ur wedding, what a perfect time in life for u. Xxxx
> 
> Honestly Hun unless you have heavy bleeding or major cramps you have no reason to worry! Have you been to your docs yet?
> 
> Can completely understand why you took your break hun, it obviously worked :thumbup: just a shame you couldn't have been with us the past couple of days lol the important thing is you make number 4on this thread :happydance: the 3bfp curse has been broken meaning the others will come flying in!
> 
> Our lil boy was measuring a week ahead on Saturday and weighing in at 1lb6oz at the 4d scan! He's now the size of a Canteloupe melon going by what he's measuring but a cauliflower going on what he weighs lol such a fatty!! Things are going great ATM, other than work being a shit (I've been off for 5wks) but that's another story! So this afternoon I shall be mostly looking at wedding things as I'm fed up of just blue nursery sets for boys!
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine Hun, don't panick, you have no need to! XxxClick to expand...Click to expand...

Oh yes lol especially as we can start doing the nursery in a couple of weeks time :) wow you have had a busy day! Make sure you take it easy and rest plenty too :) 

Fingers crossed your docs get you registered and booked in soon :thumbup: if you used a digi, they probs won't want to test you neither, mine didn't. 

It's good to have you back :hugs:

Tbh I didn't bother testing again after the day I found out, I didn't feel the need to, but if it puts your mind at rest then go for it. Also I didn't have any tests and would ave felt silly buying them knowing what the answer would be lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Aww hun it could have been build up from your chemical I guess, at least you'll be all clean and fresh after the hsg :) and fingers crossed it works!
> 
> I get what you mean about kids and balls/frisbies etc our neighbours aren't too bad but they do it on purpose sometimes. If they don't come round straight away, their ball is gone and belongs to the dogs lol
> 
> We had an amazing day yesterday! Officially booked the wedding!!!!!!! Eeeekk im getting married in 12months and 2days time! Then we had the 4d scan which was incredible! I cried when we saw him, makes it so much more real and he is beautiful! Measuring 23+2 atm so 6days ahead and weighing a whopping 1lb 6! He should be 15oz lol he's also breach atm so we're just hoping he turns around, im thinking that's why my hips are killing me atm cause its the inside of my legs/groin where they hurt :(
> 
> Then we went to a BBQ lol xxx
> 
> Congratulations on booking that wedding!! And just think..little man is going to be there too looking all dapper!
> 
> Hes absolutely gorgeous hun :D I bet it makes it all so surreal seeing him on the scan like that...and seeing his little hand too...awwww!! Babies first proper portrait! Hes gunna be a little heartbreaker in the making me thinks! Cant wait to see him :)
> 
> Yup defo think it was a buildup never ever seen anything like it. Was disgusting! But...day after tomorrow and it will all be over and im just waiting for my bloodtest later in the month and my transvaginal scan and then its results time!
> 
> Did u ladies have lovely weekends? :)Click to expand...

Thanks Hun :) I can't believe it! 12months today I'll Mrs Talbot!!! And I know can't wait to buy his lil suit :cloud9:

Aww thank you we thin he is :haha: it was so weird cause they start off with 2d then switch to 4d, the difference is immense! 17wks tomorrow! 

And the results will say preggo! I just know it! How you feeling about thursday? Xxx


----------



## kt1988

> Oh yes lol especially as we can start doing the nursery in a couple of weeks time :) wow you have had a busy day! Make sure you take it easy and rest plenty too :)
> 
> Fingers crossed your docs get you registered and booked in soon :thumbup: if you used a digi, they probs won't want to test you neither, mine didn't.
> 
> It's good to have you back :hugs:
> 
> Tbh I didn't bother testing again after the day I found out, I didn't feel the need to, but if it puts your mind at rest then go for it. Also I didn't have any tests and would ave felt silly buying them knowing what the answer would be lol xxx

Thanks hun i am glad to be back too just sorry i left u sooo long i was nervous to come back as i felt bad for leaving it so long.

Yes thats true about testing i have spare cheapies but like u said i know the answer. I may do another digi, im getting really bloated already!!!


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> She just said to tell my midwife at the next appointment and make sure she's aware of it. I think providing he turns 4-6weeks before I go into labour its ok, if not they have to intervene and the method depends on the docs! Oh joy lol xxx
> 
> Aww no, they try and turn them around don't they if they are breech, if they don't succeed then it's the dreaded C-Section :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Dont worry chick..baby can take a good while to turn and youre still in the early days to be worried about him turning before birth! He will have a good summersault when youre close youll see :
> Yep they can turn...and they can deliver breach also..but they prefer to section but only if its necessary. They can manually turn them quite well these days :) xxClick to expand...

The kicks are horrible ATM :( he must stick his feet right down and boot my ass and cervix :wacko: makes me feel sick at times :( plenty of time for him to turn tho, would just like him to do it now :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

kt1988 said:


> Oh yes lol especially as we can start doing the nursery in a couple of weeks time :) wow you have had a busy day! Make sure you take it easy and rest plenty too :)
> 
> Fingers crossed your docs get you registered and booked in soon :thumbup: if you used a digi, they probs won't want to test you neither, mine didn't.
> 
> It's good to have you back :hugs:
> 
> Tbh I didn't bother testing again after the day I found out, I didn't feel the need to, but if it puts your mind at rest then go for it. Also I didn't have any tests and would ave felt silly buying them knowing what the answer would be lol xxx
> 
> Thanks hun i am glad to be back too just sorry i left u sooo long i was nervous to come back as i felt bad for leaving it so long.
> 
> Yes thats true about testing i have spare cheapies but like u said i know the answer. I may do another digi, im getting really bloated already!!!Click to expand...

Don't be daft it's not like we'd shun you :hugs:

And so the pregnancy joys begin :coffee: lol xx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes lol especially as we can start doing the nursery in a couple of weeks time :) wow you have had a busy day! Make sure you take it easy and rest plenty too :)
> 
> Fingers crossed your docs get you registered and booked in soon :thumbup: if you used a digi, they probs won't want to test you neither, mine didn't.
> 
> It's good to have you back :hugs:
> 
> Tbh I didn't bother testing again after the day I found out, I didn't feel the need to, but if it puts your mind at rest then go for it. Also I didn't have any tests and would ave felt silly buying them knowing what the answer would be lol xxx
> 
> Thanks hun i am glad to be back too just sorry i left u sooo long i was nervous to come back as i felt bad for leaving it so long.
> 
> Yes thats true about testing i have spare cheapies but like u said i know the answer. I may do another digi, im getting really bloated already!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be daft it's not like we'd shun you :hugs:
> 
> And so the pregnancy joys begin :coffee: lol xxClick to expand...

Yes im quite frightened after just reading about babies kicking ribs and all sorts lol!!!

Im glad ur here with me though hun ill be pestering u with any lil pains or aches lol!! :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Lol definitely :) 

I'd sooner have rib kicks than the ones I'm getting now :/ lil bugger needs to turn around! Lol xx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Lol definitely :)
> 
> I'd sooner have rib kicks than the ones I'm getting now :/ lil bugger needs to turn around! Lol xx

Oh hun, that sounds awful!! Can u feel him there all the time? I cant wait to b able to feel something.when do u start?


----------



## Laura2806

Not all the time, and his movements have become less frequent since when I think he became breach. So glad for the doppler! 

I was about 15wks when I first felt movements, and it would be once maybe twice a day, then at 19wks he'd gotten stronger and more active so could feel him from the outside, but this past wk not much at all but still little burst of movement a few times a day xx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Not all the time, and his movements have become less frequent since when I think he became breach. So glad for the doppler!
> 
> I was about 15wks when I first felt movements, and it would be once maybe twice a day, then at 19wks he'd gotten stronger and more active so could feel him from the outside, but this past wk not much at all but still little burst of movement a few times a day xx

I bet thats an amazing feeling, is ur bump pretty big now, i can remember ur first bump pic. I cant believe how far gone u r xx


----------



## Laura2806

It is indeed :) It's getting there lol I'll post a pic tomorrow when I'll be 23wks! Goes to show how quickly time flies! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hiya hun, how are you? Thank you for the update on KT, so happy for her! :D We are expecting a little boy hun, Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9: xxx

KT - Welcome back hunni :hugs: A huge Congratulations to you! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: :yipee: xxx

Sarah - You're welcome chick :hugs: Yay for her leaving the building quick! I'm not too bad thank you hunni, just recovering from a tummy bug that's been going round :( xxx


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> Jess - Hiya hun, how are you? Thank you for the update on KT, so happy for her! :D We are expecting a little boy hun, Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9: xxx
> 
> KT - Welcome back hunni :hugs: A huge Congratulations to you! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: :yipee: xxx
> 
> Sarah - You're welcome chick :hugs: Yay for her leaving the building quick! I'm not too bad thank you hunni, just recovering from a tummy bug that's been going round :( xxx

Oh another little boy, what a cute little name. Ill av to hope ill ava little girl to fly the flag for pink stuff lol! So pleased u and laura have had such a healthy pregnancy. Im flabbergasted u r both so far gone already!!!!

Cant wait to see ur bumps girlies. :o) Anybody making little crochet outfits yet?? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Jess - Hiya hun, how are you? Thank you for the update on KT, so happy for her! :D We are expecting a little boy hun, Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9: xxx
> 
> KT - Welcome back hunni :hugs: A huge Congratulations to you! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: :yipee: xxx
> 
> Sarah - You're welcome chick :hugs: Yay for her leaving the building quick! I'm not too bad thank you hunni, just recovering from a tummy bug that's been going round :( xxx
> 
> Oh another little boy, what a cute little name. Ill av to hope ill ava little girl to fly the flag for pink stuff lol! So pleased u and laura have had such a healthy pregnancy. Im flabbergasted u r both so far gone already!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see ur bumps girlies. :o) Anybody making little crochet outfits yet?? XxClick to expand...

Thank you hun :D Hehe, we need more team :pink: The boys can look after the little girls haha. Time is flying hun, will soon be Christmas! :shock: 

I haven't done any Crochet for a while, would love to be able to make little outfits but I can't follow patterns :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww yay :happydance: over half of us have gotten our BFP's now, 4/7, come on eggies and spermies, make those super sticky beanies xxx


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Jess - Hiya hun, how are you? Thank you for the update on KT, so happy for her! :D We are expecting a little boy hun, Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9: xxx
> 
> KT - Welcome back hunni :hugs: A huge Congratulations to you! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance: :yipee: xxx
> 
> Sarah - You're welcome chick :hugs: Yay for her leaving the building quick! I'm not too bad thank you hunni, just recovering from a tummy bug that's been going round :( xxx
> 
> Oh another little boy, what a cute little name. Ill av to hope ill ava little girl to fly the flag for pink stuff lol! So pleased u and laura have had such a healthy pregnancy. Im flabbergasted u r both so far gone already!!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see ur bumps girlies. :o) Anybody making little crochet outfits yet?? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun :D Hehe, we need more team :pink: The boys can look after the little girls haha. Time is flying hun, will soon be Christmas! :shock:
> 
> I haven't done any Crochet for a while, would love to be able to make little outfits but I can't follow patterns :( xxxClick to expand...

I know where ur coming from coz i feel the same. I made a lil coat for my cat. Thoroughly enjoyed doing it but the pattern wasnt exactly right. My mums awesome doing crochet and knitting so as soon as she knows im sure shell get on with some lol!!! Shes going to be sooo excited i csnt wait to tell her. Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - This is where the other BFP's come flooding in :happydance: xxx

KT - Aww bless, we all have to start somewhere hun. I might try to pick my Crochet back up, if not then I'll just stick to making my Friendship Bracelets :haha: xxx


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> Laura - This is where the other BFP's come flooding in :happydance: xxx
> 
> KT - Aww bless, we all have to start somewhere hun. I might try to pick my Crochet back up, if not then I'll just stick to making my Friendship Bracelets :haha: xxx

Sounds good to me lol. What do u all think about dying your hair whilst pregnant? I have highlights booked in for the 7th and im thinking perhaps i shldn risk it? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

kt1988 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - This is where the other BFP's come flooding in :happydance: xxx
> 
> KT - Aww bless, we all have to start somewhere hun. I might try to pick my Crochet back up, if not then I'll just stick to making my Friendship Bracelets :haha: xxx
> 
> Sounds good to me lol. What do u all think about dying your hair whilst pregnant? I have highlights booked in for the 7th and im thinking perhaps i shldn risk it? XxxClick to expand...

Hehe :) Dying your hair whilst pregnant is safe as long as you have windows open etc. I dyed my hair in April and everything is fine. Whatever you feel most comfortable with though chick xxx


----------



## kt1988

Excalibur said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - This is where the other BFP's come flooding in :happydance: xxx
> 
> KT - Aww bless, we all have to start somewhere hun. I might try to pick my Crochet back up, if not then I'll just stick to making my Friendship Bracelets :haha: xxx
> 
> Sounds good to me lol. What do u all think about dying your hair whilst pregnant? I have highlights booked in for the 7th and im thinking perhaps i shldn risk it? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hehe :) Dying your hair whilst pregnant is safe as long as you have windows open etc. I dyed my hair in April and everything is fine. Whatever you feel most comfortable with though chick xxxClick to expand...

Hmmm.. its a tough one thing is i have brown hair naturally and its dyed blonde. Brown roots.....not a good look. Im wondering whether to dye it brown myself and not go right to the root??


----------



## Laura2806

Aww when you telling your mum kt? I told mine straight away! Still in my towel and sobbing lol 

Natt I sure hope they do :) 

My mum's knitting a blanket for lil man :) I might make the nursery bedding if I can't find the right set. 

As dor dying your hair, the only reason to doubt it would be if your hair looses condition or goes thin, which this early it shouldn't do. I'd just advise your hairdresser and see what they say, they might get you in for a skin test. Xx


----------



## Excalibur

KT - I must admit, it's not a good look :blush: I hate having roots :( xxx

Laura - Keeping everything crossed that they do hehe :D xxx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Aww when you telling your mum kt? I told mine straight away! Still in my towel and sobbing lol
> 
> Natt I sure hope they do :)
> 
> My mum's knitting a blanket for lil man :) I might make the nursery bedding if I can't find the right set.
> 
> As dor dying your hair, the only reason to doubt it would be if your hair looses condition or goes thin, which this early it shouldn't do. I'd just advise your hairdresser and see what they say, they might get you in for a skin test. Xx

Ok ill see what she says. I want to tell mum asap but my oh is away with work at the moment and we want to tell both them together. Its killing me knowing but i also find sone comfort in thinking by the time we tell her tge baby would av snuggled in even more and therefor safer i hope!! 

I love knitted baby stuff i will certainly not b dressing my baby in jeans and shirts!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I would love to be able to knit a baby blanket xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

It's nice to see you back and hopefully you'll keep us posted on baby. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 month's and your welcome. x x x

Hun hopefully the baby will start kicking higher so hubby2be can feel. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's very true kt, everyday they get stronger and snugger :) when's you OH home? Bet he's gutted he's away atm :( I wanted to learn to knit but just haven't had time, even though I've been off work, I've just not been able to sit down with my mum and get her to teach me. I'll post a pic of the blanket once she's finished it :) 

He's a bit higher this morning so im hoping he's gonna move up, everytime I woke during the night he was kicking away too :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

So here's the 23wk bump pic! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-7.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Lovely bump picture :happydance: :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks :) It's sooooo saggy without support tho :( I shall post pic! Lol


----------



## Laura2806

saggy bump :https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-6.jpg

i did crop the pic to cut out my double chin and wardrobes put for some reason it keeps posting the original! :blush:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Maybe is looks saggy because blue is breech? :wacko: Looks like a pretty bump to me though :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

could be i guess, i'm getting impatient now and want him to move :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> could be i guess, i'm getting impatient now and want him to move :haha: xxx

I bet you are hun, must be so frustrating, I'm sure he'll turn around well before birth though :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

yh im sure he will :) xxx


----------



## kt1988

Hiya Girls, I was very excited to log in and see your bump pic Laura, how cute!!! I cant wait to get a lil bump! I am seriously bloated at mo so look like i have a fat bump lol! :happydance:

I have just opened a letter to say my wedding venue has gone into administration!!! :cry: i do hope that they find another buyer because it is beautiful!! Im not going to let it upset me though as it is a while off yet!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks kt :) I need it to firm up now lol 

Oh no Hun that must be horrible :( when's the wedding booked for? Xxx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks kt :) I need it to firm up now lol
> 
> Oh no Hun that must be horrible :( when's the wedding booked for? Xxx

Next december, we have paid the deposit but nothing else thankfully. Its not that though its the fact that i love the venue. Im hoping they get bought and everything calms back down!!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh fingers crossed it will chick, I know we'd be gutted if it were our venue. 

Have you got your EDD yet? Or have you worked one out? Xx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Yh fingers crossed it will chick, I know we'd be gutted if it were our venue.
> 
> Have you got your EDD yet? Or have you worked one out? Xx

Im not going to let it worry me i think ill wait to see if its taken over then phone wedding insurance companies to make sure they cover that sort of thing. 

Well calculators online say April 2nd. I need to ask the doc how far gone i am though bcoz i havent found 2 websites or tickers as of yet that say the same amount.

I had my last period 23rd June
Cycles normally 31 days and a 13 day LP. 

Any idea how to work it out?:dohh:


----------



## kt1988

I just noticed ur signature hun!!! Weeeee!!!! :happydance:

Babydust for Sarah, Jessica and pinky!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Laura2806

Good idea :thumbup: 

There's some websites that let you use the date of ovulation rather than LMP, Try this one https://www.pregnology.com/due-date.php :) 

Haha gotta add you in it :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Or this one https://www.justmommies.com/duedate.shtml :) xx


----------



## kt1988

That first link was fab, im quite confident my due date is 2nd April and i am 5 weeks and 1 day lol! I guess ill have to wait for confirmation off my doc hopefully fri or mon.


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for 2nd April! It's my dad's birthday lol wow 5wks1day! I guess that makes sense if you found out last week tho :) what does it give you if you put in your LMP? Xxx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Yay for 2nd April! It's my dad's birthday lol wow 5wks1day! I guess that makes sense if you found out last week tho :) what does it give you if you put in your LMP? Xxx

It gives me 5 weeks 4days but i dont ov in middle i ovulated cd18. 5 weeks sounds about right dont it. I had 1-2weeks on my digi week ago tday Xx


----------



## Pinky32

kt1988 said:


> I just noticed ur signature hun!!! Weeeee!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Babydust for Sarah, Jessica and pinky!!!!! :dust:

why am i last on the list?


----------



## Laura2806

Yh hun 5wks sounds right :) 

Pinkt hun how you doing? How's things? Xx


----------



## kt1988

Had a bad day tday girls, had red blood when wiping this morning along with mild cramps. I went to docs and they have booked me in for a scan mon morning. :cry:

I taking it really badly bcoz my OH is away!! I hope my little bambino survives. Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hun I'm sorry to hear this :hugs: just when you need him there he can't be :( 

We're hear tho sending virtual hugs to you xxx

Teenah had the same thing a bit further on than you are and everything was ok, she's also hemoraged (sp) to the point where she knew she was holding toilet paper to herself and could feel the blood pouring through her hands, knew she had to get an ambulance and downstairs to let them in but had to lie down to slow the flow too, she was in hospital for a few days and on pelvic rest but all is ok and she's now 20wks. Please try not to panick too much hunni. 

Also someone Simon works with has just been through this with his gf, she was 6wks, turned out when they scanned her she had 2sacks but they could only find one heartbeat so think she has vanishing twin. But heartbeat 1 is spot on. 

Make sure you rest and if the bleeding continues or gets worse or the cramping does go to a&e and they should scan you or send you to the early pregnancy unit. Keep us updated my sweet xxx

Sarah hunni how have you gotten today? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## kt1988

Oh thanks Laura that was a lovely lil reassuring message i do hope everythings ok. I havent bled since but im having steady cramps that i can hardly feel and slight brown discharge. Ill keep u all updated. Im sooo gutted that my baby could be gone!! My doc was ok but not very reassuring!!! Xx


----------



## kt1988

Me again, i just did a digi test to see if my pregnancy had progressed at all in a week. I know its not going to tell me if im going to miscarry but i just wanted to see if there was progression. It says 2-3 weeks i did a test 8 days ago that said 1-2 weeks so the pregnancy must av been progressing!


Please please please let it be nothing and my baby is still there!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Please don't think like that hun, you need to stay positive you really do. The cramps are normal, mild cramps is great tho! It's such a pain that you have to wait til Monday :( but it's good that the bleeding has stopped. It could just be some left over blood hat was behind our cervix or bubs snuggling in. If your still too worried to relax a little try contacting you local optical an ask to speak the early pregnancy unit or a midwife, they might reassure you better of get you n sooner cxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hun that's fab news that's the digits gone up! Especially with not using fmu! Honestly Hun that many people bleed in the early stages and go on to have a completely healthy and normal pregnancy xxx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Hun that's fab news that's the digits gone up! Especially with not using fmu! Honestly Hun that many people bleed in the early stages and go on to have a completely healthy and normal pregnancy xxx

I do hope im one of those many women. Ive bn out with my mum all dat and bcoz she doesnt know its kept me positive as ive had to put on a brave face. However im now home and reading loads on the internet, some stuff is positive some isnt. Im going to watch some rubbish tv and try and take my mind off it. Im really missing my fiance. :cry: xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Laura I agree, but it dont look saggy just low, and most likely because babys legs are down lower, But lovly bump pic's. :D getting big now. x x x

Kt Awwww hun so sorry to hear that, I hope everythink is ok hun and baby is snug as a bug. Let us know how it goe's and FX'd all is well. x x x BIG HUGS x x x 

Natt how are you's... mummy and daddy to be and baby :D bet your getting big now. So sorry if I missed the post but gotta ask again do you know baby's gender yet? x x x

Sarah how you gettin on hun. x x x

that's a point laura we aint seen pinky for a while hope she's ok and already got her BFP. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

kt1988 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hun that's fab news that's the digits gone up! Especially with not using fmu! Honestly Hun that many people bleed in the early stages and go on to have a completely healthy and normal pregnancy xxx
> 
> I do hope im one of those many women. Ive bn out with my mum all dat and bcoz she doesnt know its kept me positive as ive had to put on a brave face. However im now home and reading loads on the internet, some stuff is positive some isnt. Im going to watch some rubbish tv and try and take my mind off it. Im really missing my fiance. :cry: xxxxClick to expand...

I hope you are too Hun, one of the worst things you can do is google! You never get the right answers for you. It's good that you've kept your mind off it all day hun, get plenty of rest now and sleep if you can. I bet you are chick, must be horrible to not have him there for support xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hi jess, how's things? 

He seems to be a bit higher the past couple of days so fingers crossed he's moving up! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure its fine Katie :) When I had my bleeding with my first bfp the hospital told me that red blood is actually really quite common. Infact they said that it was more common than people think.

Im sure all is well. The hospital will take good care of you. They will do bloods and probably an internal to look at the cervix and then they will give you the vaginal ultrasound. Since youre quite early on its a possibility that they wont be able to pick up much on the ultrasound though. Im just saying this so you dont panic tomorrow if that is the case. Infact its not until betas hit around 1500 that the sac is visable if I remembe what I was told right. I had my first scan at 5wks 4 days and I wasnt able to pick up anything on mine but there was when I went back the week later.

Sounds like your betas are rising though and hoping that you are far enough in to see the sac! Keep your chin up...it will be FINE

Laura the hsg was not pleasant at all. Infact, it was pretty uncomfortable. The catheter into the cervix wasnt easy to place. Apparently my cervix was quite far back so she had a job getting it in. Weird when you can feel then twisting it in like fastening a bottle lid! Then they do this thing where they blow up a balloon on the inside and bloody hell. I normally have a high tolerance for pain but they didnt warn me they were doing it and I have to be honest I did have to cry out a little. Was intense. The dye itself wasnt too bad...just started as a slight af cramp really low down that then spread up to my stomach and got more uncomfortable as it went. The pain side only lasted about 5 mins in total though but glad it was over. Some women feel it and others dont apparently...I wasnt so lucky!

They couldnt give me the official results today as she was a sonographer/radioligist and not my doctor. But it looked like the dye was flowing nice and clear through my left tube but not my right. So theres a high chance of a blocked right tube which is where I had my ectopic.

Apparently that would explain my cycles of no confirmed ovulation. OV doesnt alternate between ovaries so its pot luck each cycle which one drops the egg. If my right tube is indeed blocked then it might explain why im having a hard time getting pregnant.

Treatment for blockage is surgery or ovulation stimulants, they prefer the pills. So clomid would probably be my next port of call. Not likely ill get the clomid till I can get some weight off so sounds like im gunna be left on my own till I get to the bmi they want.

Glad I know there might be something going on so im just not that unlucky..but fairly guttered that if i am blocked, that my chances of conceiving have just dropped yet again. 2 years and 8 months and no baby has really started to get to me today with this news...considering it could take me just as long to get a bfp again. And my chance of ectopic with a blockage goes up even higher. I alrady had a high chance of a repeat having had one..didnt need to have yet another increased risk!

So thats my day in a nutshell. My bodyis knackered and is trying everything it can to keep me away from having a baby. Matts been great and hes trying hard to keep me focused but I think im just way too tired with it all. Its one hurdle jumped and 10 more pop up in front.

Yep...today and the next few days...are sarah wallowin in self pity days!

P.s. Charl - Dont think there was any partiular reason you were last on the list. I know I dont think about order when I type stuffs like that :D 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry it wasn't nice hun :hugs: but its done now and can give you some answers which is the main thing chick. As for the possible blockage, the thing is its treatable and means your not a write off, hope that doesn't sound horrible :-/

Can't begin to imagine how your feeling right now which limits me as to what I can say to you, I don't like this, I really don't know what to say to you without sounding harsh or uncaring. You deserve your baby and you will get your baby. And I know you will do whatever it takes to get to him/her. 

I may sound harsh here but im trying to be supportive, how much weight do they want you to loose? Is it realistic and have they given you any sort of timescale? I'm crap at loosing weight! I lost 3stone in about 9months before using a really simple diet, then put it all back on bar half a stone when I got with Simon. 

You know we're all here for you and will do whatever it takes to help you along the way. 

Remember this for me, the road may be an uphill battle but the view from the top will be incredible. I know you and your body can do this and I just pray it does it soon. You deserve this sweetie xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww thanks chick :hugs: I think im just being a moaning minnie today ill be back to pmaville tomorrow just you watch! I think its easy sometimes to get bogged down by the bad side of the coin but I needs to focus on the goods. Ectopic didnt take my tube...i do ov...even if it turns out to be just sometimes...and I defo have atleast one good tube! Matts sperm are viking strength...just gotta get all my peas and carrots aligned now!

Im rubbing ur bumps in my mind for good luck! Cross those fingers ladies for a left side OV this cycle! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I think you have a right to be a moaning minnie! But yes def look to the good side of things and that you now hopefully know what's going and making conceiving take longer. 

Iss there anyway they can stimulate the left ovary to either produce more eggs or release every month? If not, I've found a gap in the market lets get mpworkign on it! :haha: 

And go those Viking spermies! Lol xxx


----------



## kt1988

Thanks Sarah, u girls have given me far more reassurance than my doc gave me. I know they cant be too positive bcoz it cld b a miscarraige but he didnt say much really. He basically said its a 50/50 chance my baby will survive. 

Thanks for ur warning about monday, im quite hsppy to see nothing as long as the lady doing the scans etc thinkd everything looks normal ill be happy. If everything goes ok b4 that ill be 5 weeks 6days so ur right still very early.


----------



## Laura2806

Morning kt, how's things today? 

At least you'll be prepared for you could see :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Laura thing's are going good thx hun, Glad baby's higher hopefully everythink will go to plan. :D x x x

Kt hope your ok sweetie and hope the bleeding's stopped. Big hug's. x x x

Sarah Sorry to hear you think your right tube is blocked, and if that is so hopefully they will be able to un block it. FX'd. Hope it's good result's though. x x x

Natt how are you hun? x x x


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Morning kt, how's things today?
> 
> At least you'll be prepared for you could see :) xx

I'm ok hun, I'm up and down really. I'm positive most of the time as I'm not bleeding and I only bled a tiny bit. However I'm reminded that something could be wrong with tummy cramps very similar to period pains. Their not bad but their there!!


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Sorry to hear about your Wedding Venue hun, hope they sort something out soon :hugs: Sorry to hear you have had some bleeding hun, hopefully it's just breakthrough bleeding and it's baby snuggling in more, sending you big :hugs: and sticky :dust: xxx

Jess - We are all great thank you hun, hope you and Honey are ok too? :D I will do a Bump picture on Monday when I'm 22 weeks. We are having a little boy hun, Tyler James Wrigley :happydance: xxx

Laura - Things are sounding promising for Blue turning around :thumbup: xxx

Pinky - How are you doing hunni? :hugs: Sending you lot's of :dust: xxx

Sarah - Ouch! That does sound rather painful! :( Glad it's over and done with now though. Fingers are crossed for a left side Ov :dust: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Katie dont worry chick...sounds like you just had some spotting. Its very normal after bfp and could just be normal for you around when youd have normally had your AF :)

Also...dont worry about those cramps! Its all very normal too even though they feel like AF. Its just the uterus expanding and changing shape to accomodate whats going on.

Monday will go fine, and im sure that at that point in your pregnancy youll be able to see the sad and know everything is ok! I know how worrying bleeding is, but im sure that if it was something bad going on, youd have continual bleeding and it would be getting heavy by now. So sounds just like snuggling in spotting to me!

As for the egg...they can give you pills which make both ovaries produce eggs. Thats the clomid..just gotta hope they let me have it now! IF I did get it right about the blockage. I think it was mostly just the concerns considering im already high risk for a tubal, and then to find out i might have a blockage means my potential for tubals will go up yet again. I kinda liked the knowledge that I had always a backup tube..but now im acutely aware that if im down to one, theres no backup...and that makes me super nervous.

Feeling a bit more back to normal today though! Just muscular sore and the feeing of the parked car covered in razer blades has finally left the building down there 

Have you ladies got nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Laura2806

Kt I'm glad your feeling better Hun, like Sarah said it sounds like spotting so everything should be fine? Roll on Monday! Gutted I'll be back at work so won't be able to check in every 5mins, that's providing I last longer than the last day i was in! 

Jess glad your all doing good too :) 

Ladies he seems to have moved back down again :( hurry and move boy! Lol 

Sarah - good to see your feeling better today, don't rule that tube out just yet ;) fingers crossed they can do something about it and put you on clomid too. Boost all your chances :) 

As for my weekend, today I'm baking a christening cake ready for Sunday as I'll be making 80cupcakes also tomorrow so I can deliver them Saturday afternoon/evening. Also gotta go get mums birthday prezzie, clean the house ready for them coming home and do all my ironing, which is mountains! And we're going for a meal tomorrow night with OH's folks. 

What about you Hun, any plans? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

WOW sounds like its all systems go with you chick!!

Awww how do you feel about going back? I reckon youll be off on early maternity leave with the little one you know. Those headaches and the pains must be really taking it out of you. Take extra special care of yourself honey!

Hmm..I think I shall be on a crochet frenzy this weekend. Ive been working on a baby blanket to test out a pattern and really wanna get it finished..and need to make a doily with proper crochet thread for my sisters upcoming birthday. Problem is ive been getting so sidetracked lately with lots of reading...and my love of poker has resurfaced too...damn! lol.

Awwww I wanna eat your cupcakes...your baking always looks so super yummy!!


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yes lol very busy weekend! 

Honestly, I'm dreading goi back cause I know she's gonna be vile to me. She'll have me in the office to do a 'return to work interview' and she'll either thrust loads of work at me or will have taken it all off me and I'll be doing office shit, I'd sooner do office shit tho! Lol I think the headaches will come back once I'm back at work too. I shall do hunni :) early mat leave will suit me! 

Yay for crocheting :happydance: we need piccies too! 

I've never made 80 before so just hoping they all turn out spot on :) I shall post pics once done :) xxx


----------



## kt1988

Thank you so much ladies you have been very reassuring i hope your all right!! :hugs: I hope my lil blip is in there and this is just my bodies way of dealing with it!! 

Sarah i hope they put you on clomid hun how fab would that be. I thinks its such a step forward for you to know whats going on! Thats wonderful news!:happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Your welcome kt :) 

Sarah I'm loving the new avatar :) 

I just got a kick that wasn't my ass :happydance: lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

I love my avatar too!

Yep Katie...I know its hard but...try and put it out of your mind chick. Your next digi is gunna say 3+!

Your work sounds right pants Laura...id defo be looking for a new job after youve had your little one!!


----------



## Laura2806

There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left! 

Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :( 

On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think? 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

OMG laura the cake is amazing. :D looks really pretty. oww and thx hun. x x x

Awwww natt a boy well i was wrong lol, wouldnt it be mad if teenah and kt was having a boy to. :D really cute name hun. :D cant wait to see bump pic. Yer me and honey are great thx sweetie, getting on just fine. So busy lol. thanks for asking. x x x


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left!
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :(
> 
> On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think?
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
> Xxx

Oh thats a beautiful cake hun, well done!! Hope ur feeling better tday, dont let work get u down im sure their not worth it! 

I just had a quote through from my florist jeez they want double the cost i budgeted for. Crrraazzzzyyy!!


----------



## Laura2806

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> OMG laura the cake is amazing. :D looks really pretty. oww and thx hun. x x x
> 
> Awwww natt a boy well i was wrong lol, wouldnt it be mad if teenah and kt was having a boy to. :D really cute name hun. :D cant wait to see bump pic. Yer me and honey are great thx sweetie, getting on just fine. So busy lol. thanks for asking. x x x

Thanks Hun I hope they like it! The last of the 80cupcakes are in the oven too! Might get cleaned up before I finish decorating them tho lol 

Teenah's having a girl! Lol so I reckon kt will too! Then sarah'll have twins, one of each, you'll have another girl and pinky'll have a boy so it's all even :) ......til we start on the next ones :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

kt1988 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left!
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :(
> 
> On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think?
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
> Xxx
> 
> Oh thats a beautiful cake hun, well done!! Hope ur feeling better tday, dont let work get u down im sure their not worth it!
> 
> I just had a quote through from my florist jeez they want double the cost i budgeted for. Crrraazzzzyyy!!Click to expand...

Thanks chick :) delivering it this afternoon once all the cupcakes are done too so we'll see if they like it lol 

I really don't thin I'll be able to work past 29wks, especially with my hips now aswell! They're normally ok in the morning but not today :nope:

I haven't even looked at florists yet lol it is stupid what they charge for some flowers! I'm hoping cause I want all sunflowers it won't be too bad but knowing my luck they'll be out of season and need importing from somewhere exotic lol what flowers you going for? 

Xxx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left!
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :(
> 
> On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think?
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
> Xxx
> 
> Oh thats a beautiful cake hun, well done!! Hope ur feeling better tday, dont let work get u down im sure their not worth it!
> 
> I just had a quote through from my florist jeez they want double the cost i budgeted for. Crrraazzzzyyy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :) delivering it this afternoon once all the cupcakes are done too so we'll see if they like it lol
> 
> I really don't thin I'll be able to work past 29wks, especially with my hips now aswell! They're normally ok in the morning but not today :nope:
> 
> I haven't even looked at florists yet lol it is stupid what they charge for some flowers! I'm hoping cause I want all sunflowers it won't be too bad but knowing my luck they'll be out of season and need importing from somewhere exotic lol what flowers you going for?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Oh sunflowers are beautiful my cousin just had them for her wedding lovely summery flower. Im havin red roses for myself and cake but red/white roses with a mixure of berries, thistles, ferns and ivy for bridesmaids table centrepieces and room deco. As its a christmas wedding :happydance:

Im feeling fab tday no cramps or bleeding still and plenty of pregnsncy symptoms so im a happy chappy. As for the sex of baby i wont want to find out but if he/she is still going strong down there id be happy either way. Prob bcoz its my first xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds gorgeous Hun can't wait to see piccies! I know it's a while off but still lol 

That's brilliant news Hun :) so happy for you :) we weren't going to find out but couldn't help ourselves lol soooooo glad we did :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Your cake is amazing hun, so pretty! Looks too good to eat :winkwink: Don't let your boss get you down hun, I think it would be best if you didn't have to go back, stress isn't good for you or little Blue :hugs: xxx

Jess - There was quite a few people that was wrong, even I thought I was having a princess lol! Thank you hun, will do a Bump pic on Monday when I'm 22 weeks :) Glad to hear you and Honey are ok chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

thanks natt  I've made 80cupcakes too lol they were chuffed with them all so im happy :) 

"We aim to please" LOL

I wish I didn't have to go back at all, im thinking I'll see what its like and if its really bad or stressing me I'll get signed off until im 29wks then go on mat leave. I cried at the thought of work last night :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> thanks natt  I've made 80cupcakes too lol they were chuffed with them all so im happy :)
> 
> "We aim to please" LOL
> 
> I wish I didn't have to go back at all, im thinking I'll see what its like and if its really bad or stressing me I'll get signed off until im 29wks then go on mat leave. I cried at the thought of work last night :( xxx

You're welcome hun :) Wow! Will we get to see pictures of your cupcakes? :D I have been getting back into Crochet for the past couple of days.

I would if I was you hun, otherwise you will end up depressed all the time and it will cause baby Blue to get stressed and it's not good! :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Can't upload from my new phone so I'll upload one tomorrow, don't have the energy to walk across the room to get the iPad :haha: 

Yay for crochet  what you been working on? 

Its just the money atm, I'll see how it goes and if I need to go on the sick I def will :) not risking my blue gettin stressed xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> OMG laura the cake is amazing. :D looks really pretty. oww and thx hun. x x x
> 
> Awwww natt a boy well i was wrong lol, wouldnt it be mad if teenah and kt was having a boy to. :D really cute name hun. :D cant wait to see bump pic. Yer me and honey are great thx sweetie, getting on just fine. So busy lol. thanks for asking. x x x
> 
> Thanks Hun I hope they like it! The last of the 80cupcakes are in the oven too! Might get cleaned up before I finish decorating them tho lol
> 
> Teenah's having a girl! Lol so I reckon kt will too! Then sarah'll have twins, one of each, you'll have another girl and pinky'll have a boy so it's all even :) ......til we start on the next ones :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

I dont want a boy :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Can't wait to see pictures, that's a lot of cupcakes :haha: I still want to make a baby blanket so been practising making squares, need softer wool for blankets though. I don't blame you hun, your health and Blue's health is most important :hugs: xxx

Pinky - You want a little Princess? :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

yes natt, its never been an option to have a boy


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> yes natt, its never been an option to have a boy

Aww bless, just think of all the girly days out you can have with her :D 

Have you done anymore Crochet projects hun? :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

all my projects are on facebook - i started a new one today as im giving my auntie everything on tuesday

hows your crocheting coming along?


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> all my projects are on facebook - i started a new one today as im giving my auntie everything on tuesday
> 
> hows your crocheting coming along?

I have had a look through them all, they are amazing! Wish I could Crochet as good! Aww bless, I'm sure your Auntie will love them :) 

My squares are a lot better now, I count the stitches and rows etc to make sure they are the same size. Getting boring now though so I want to try and make something, just don't know what :( xxx


----------



## Pinky32

my auntie will take the premature clothing and newborn stuff to St Thomas' hospital and the rest she will sell at the fate that she does once a month - money goes to the hospital

sew all the squares together to make a blanket

i cba with squares myself - im impatient and want to see the finished product quickly

i havent been able to crochet for past month as its been too hot to touch the wool - hands got too clamy

aww thank you natt - one or two im happy with but im very critical on myself and dont like most of it


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> my auntie will take the premature clothing and newborn stuff to St Thomas' hospital and the rest she will sell at the fate that she does once a month - money goes to the hospital
> 
> sew all the squares together to make a blanket
> 
> i cba with squares myself - im impatient and want to see the finished product quickly
> 
> i havent been able to crochet for past month as its been too hot to touch the wool - hands got too clamy
> 
> aww thank you natt - one or two im happy with but im very critical on myself and dont like most of it

Sounds like they are going to a great cause then hun, you should be proud of yourself :D 

That's my problem aswell hun, making the squares get boring, doing the same thing over and over, I'm like you, I just want to see the finished project but I know it's never going to happen :blush: 

Aww no, glad they are better now chick and you can get on the Crocheting ball again :winkwink: 

You're more than welcome hun, I think everyone is the same chick, I never like my own work in anything, drawing, Crochet, Knitting etc but everyone else loves it, must just be our minds telling us different :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

the one im doing now is just single and double crochet - in the back loops - very easy

its from a pattern but very easy to understand and she gives pictures mid-way to show you how it should look - its from when i first started

if you want me to send the pattern to you i will


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> the one im doing now is just single and double crochet - in the back loops - very easy
> 
> its from a pattern but very easy to understand and she gives pictures mid-way to show you how it should look - its from when i first started
> 
> if you want me to send the pattern to you i will

I can do single crochet and double crochet, never tried in the back loops but I'm sure it's just the same as in the front loops? 

Oh that's good then, at least you'll know if you're going wrong etc. 

Yeah please hun, can you send me the pattern for me to have a go at? Probably won't be able to start until tomorrow now as we are babysitting tonight xxx


----------



## Pinky32

instead of putting your hook through both strands of wool (one stitch), you just put the hook through the strand at the back instead

this is how they make ribs like a cuff - this cardigan also has matching nappy cover

this is a pic of the first one i did of this pattern

im now doing blue cardigan with white trim and white nappy cover with blue trim so it can be mixed with something else if necessary

its all done in one piece and at the end you just sew the edges together - but again she will explain in detail - there is also a video at the bottom on the page if you prefer to follow that
 



Attached Files:







cardigan.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left!
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :(
> 
> On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think?
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
> Xxx

Wow chick what a gorgeous cake!!! You really do have a fab talent here! Well done!

Baby baby baby...I know its easier said than done but fuck work. Try and put it out of your mind. Its just not worth the stress :flower: I know that its a big part of daily lifes but...well...when youre baking your little one you need to try and put the stress and worry aside and ignore it. Theres not too much time left and then youll be off before you know it with your Son in your arms and work will seem like a distant bad memory. You have a new house to look forwards too...your son is happy and healthy and soon will be here...new job will follow! And lets not forget the wedding too!

Lots of amazing things ahead!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> instead of putting your hook through both strands of wool (one stitch), you just put the hook through the strand at the back instead
> 
> this is how they make ribs like a cuff - this cardigan also has matching nappy cover
> 
> this is a pic of the first one i did of this pattern
> 
> im now doing blue cardigan with white trim and white nappy cover with blue trim so it can be mixed with something else if necessary
> 
> its all done in one piece and at the end you just sew the edges together - but again she will explain in detail - there is also a video at the bottom on the page if you prefer to follow that

Yeah I think I know what you mean now hun, on the link you gave me, there was a picture that pointed to front loop and back loop etc. 

I love it hun, love the colours too! Can't wait to see your finished product :D

I'll probably watch the video a couple of times before attempting this, then I'll get a rough idea of what I'm supposed to be doing. Thank you for the link hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> OMG laura the cake is amazing. :D looks really pretty. oww and thx hun. x x x
> 
> Awwww natt a boy well i was wrong lol, wouldnt it be mad if teenah and kt was having a boy to. :D really cute name hun. :D cant wait to see bump pic. Yer me and honey are great thx sweetie, getting on just fine. So busy lol. thanks for asking. x x x
> 
> Thanks Hun I hope they like it! The last of the 80cupcakes are in the oven too! Might get cleaned up before I finish decorating them tho lol
> 
> Teenah's having a girl! Lol so I reckon kt will too! Then sarah'll have twins, one of each, you'll have another girl and pinky'll have a boy so it's all even :) ......til we start on the next ones :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

You know..Matt and I have already made the decision that my birth control days are wel and truly over. We will be going in for a second as soon as I drop the first. We dont want to wait  I think with the difficulty ive had trying to get to the first we dont want to wait and then have it take away the chance for another. Plus, theres early menopause running in my family. My grandmother and sister were both in their early 30s when it started and as a result my sister couldnt have any more children despite wanting another. So my starting on the next one is gunna be fast!

LOL at twins....you know id LOVE twins. I think id better take the boy though because I 100000% think Pinky will get the little girl :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left!
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :(
> 
> On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think?
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
> Xxx
> 
> Oh thats a beautiful cake hun, well done!! Hope ur feeling better tday, dont let work get u down im sure their not worth it!
> 
> I just had a quote through from my florist jeez they want double the cost i budgeted for. Crrraazzzzyyy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :) delivering it this afternoon once all the cupcakes are done too so we'll see if they like it lol
> 
> I really don't thin I'll be able to work past 29wks, especially with my hips now aswell! They're normally ok in the morning but not today :nope:
> 
> I haven't even looked at florists yet lol it is stupid what they charge for some flowers! I'm hoping cause I want all sunflowers it won't be too bad but knowing my luck they'll be out of season and need importing from somewhere exotic lol what flowers you going for?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Since youre having the wedding in the summer youre right on track with the sunflowers as they bloom in the summer :D They are lovely and a nice idea for a theme! 

When I get married I want giant daisies..I love them so! And want some smaller ones entwining in my hair :D

Yeah I wouldnt be surprised to see you off early. My mate is just a little further on than you and shes been having lots of problems with that condition too. I think shes packing work up. She did say that one of her friends had given her some kind of support that was meant to help with it. Perhaps you should do some google research!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left!
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :(
> 
> On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think?
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
> Xxx
> 
> Oh thats a beautiful cake hun, well done!! Hope ur feeling better tday, dont let work get u down im sure their not worth it!
> 
> I just had a quote through from my florist jeez they want double the cost i budgeted for. Crrraazzzzyyy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :) delivering it this afternoon once all the cupcakes are done too so we'll see if they like it lol
> 
> I really don't thin I'll be able to work past 29wks, especially with my hips now aswell! They're normally ok in the morning but not today :nope:
> 
> I haven't even looked at florists yet lol it is stupid what they charge for some flowers! I'm hoping cause I want all sunflowers it won't be too bad but knowing my luck they'll be out of season and need importing from somewhere exotic lol what flowers you going for?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh sunflowers are beautiful my cousin just had them for her wedding lovely summery flower. Im havin red roses for myself and cake but red/white roses with a mixure of berries, thistles, ferns and ivy for bridesmaids table centrepieces and room deco. As its a christmas wedding :happydance:
> 
> Im feeling fab tday no cramps or bleeding still and plenty of pregnsncy symptoms so im a happy chappy. As for the sex of baby i wont want to find out but if he/she is still going strong down there id be happy either way. Prob bcoz its my first xxxClick to expand...

See...everything is fine chick! Its so common to get a little bleed around the time that your period would normally have been. And plus as well, the placenta is starting to really grow and attach so that could have caused some implantation bleeding too. 

Tomorrow everything will be fine, just you wait and see!


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left!
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :(
> 
> On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think?
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
> Xxx
> 
> Oh thats a beautiful cake hun, well done!! Hope ur feeling better tday, dont let work get u down im sure their not worth it!
> 
> I just had a quote through from my florist jeez they want double the cost i budgeted for. Crrraazzzzyyy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :) delivering it this afternoon once all the cupcakes are done too so we'll see if they like it lol
> 
> I really don't thin I'll be able to work past 29wks, especially with my hips now aswell! They're normally ok in the morning but not today :nope:
> 
> I haven't even looked at florists yet lol it is stupid what they charge for some flowers! I'm hoping cause I want all sunflowers it won't be too bad but knowing my luck they'll be out of season and need importing from somewhere exotic lol what flowers you going for?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh sunflowers are beautiful my cousin just had them for her wedding lovely summery flower. Im havin red roses for myself and cake but red/white roses with a mixure of berries, thistles, ferns and ivy for bridesmaids table centrepieces and room deco. As its a christmas wedding :happydance:
> 
> Im feeling fab tday no cramps or bleeding still and plenty of pregnsncy symptoms so im a happy chappy. As for the sex of baby i wont want to find out but if he/she is still going strong down there id be happy either way. Prob bcoz its my first xxxClick to expand...

And also...that theme sounds gorgeous too! I always fancied a christmas wedding...these days Im just resigned to the fact that it will happen before I give birth lol. Matt and I have an agreement that I want to be married when I actually have it cos I want all our names to be the same on the birth certificate :D Plus its not just that...id be married tomorrow if i could. I feel like ive been engaged long enough now hehe :D

YAY for team yellow! Will be the same for us too when our time comes


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> thanks natt  I've made 80cupcakes too lol they were chuffed with them all so im happy :)
> 
> "We aim to please" LOL
> 
> I wish I didn't have to go back at all, im thinking I'll see what its like and if its really bad or stressing me I'll get signed off until im 29wks then go on mat leave. I cried at the thought of work last night :( xxx

I think you should make a doctors appointment and speak to them about your options. Especially with this pain youre having too. They may well actually advise you to stay off because of it


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> thanks natt  I've made 80cupcakes too lol they were chuffed with them all so im happy :)
> 
> "We aim to please" LOL
> 
> I wish I didn't have to go back at all, im thinking I'll see what its like and if its really bad or stressing me I'll get signed off until im 29wks then go on mat leave. I cried at the thought of work last night :( xxx
> 
> You're welcome hun :) Wow! Will we get to see pictures of your cupcakes? :D I have been getting back into Crochet for the past couple of days.
> 
> I would if I was you hun, otherwise you will end up depressed all the time and it will cause baby Blue to get stressed and it's not good! :( xxxClick to expand...

Exactly..upset stressed out mummy means upset stressed out baby...just not wort it chick!

Yay for crochet!! Youll have to show us your creations as you go :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> OMG laura the cake is amazing. :D looks really pretty. oww and thx hun. x x x
> 
> Awwww natt a boy well i was wrong lol, wouldnt it be mad if teenah and kt was having a boy to. :D really cute name hun. :D cant wait to see bump pic. Yer me and honey are great thx sweetie, getting on just fine. So busy lol. thanks for asking. x x x
> 
> Thanks Hun I hope they like it! The last of the 80cupcakes are in the oven too! Might get cleaned up before I finish decorating them tho lol
> 
> Teenah's having a girl! Lol so I reckon kt will too! Then sarah'll have twins, one of each, you'll have another girl and pinky'll have a boy so it's all even :) ......til we start on the next ones :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I dont want a boy :cry:Click to expand...

You know what...ill take the boy you take the twins!

And yay for crosshairs charlybear! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> yes natt, its never been an option to have a boy

Hun...if you pop out a boy...just so you know....I aint pushing it back in for you!!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> yes natt, its never been an option to have a boy
> 
> Hun...if you pop out a boy...just so you know....I aint pushing it back in for you!!Click to expand...

i get a refund


----------



## sarahuk

Baby blankets are a lot of fun! Im working on one atm actually. Its done in the round so theres only a couple of elements of sewing. This is what im making:
 



Attached Files:







starry_starry_night.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Baby blankets are a lot of fun! Im working on one atm actually. Its done in the round so theres only a couple of elements of sewing. This is what im making:

thats so pretty


----------



## kt1988

Thanks Sarah, i love christmas, we met in January 8 years ago and he proposed christmas day so theres a meaning behind christmas for us!! I hope lil beans ok bcoz he/she will be 8 months old for the wedding!!! Aww. 

Thanks hun i hope it was the placenta i had a tiny bit of brown liquid earlier but i guess thats jus remnants of whatever bled tge other day. My appointnent is mon at 8.30am so not too long now!!!

That lil blanket is sooo cute, id love to be good enough to make stuff like that, i think ill get back into crochet as soon as i find out if the blip is ok. :flower:


----------



## kt1988

Morning ladies ive come for a moan.... ive had a little bit more brownish liquid this morning and i noticed like yesterday it was straight after bowel movement. Im really sorry coz thats far too much info!!! However im trying not to worry as it simply looks like very old blood and its watery.

What do u think girls??


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left!
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :(
> 
> On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think?
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
> Xxx
> 
> Wow chick what a gorgeous cake!!! You really do have a fab talent here! Well done!
> 
> Baby baby baby...I know its easier said than done but fuck work. Try and put it out of your mind. Its just not worth the stress :flower: I know that its a big part of daily lifes but...well...when youre baking your little one you need to try and put the stress and worry aside and ignore it. Theres not too much time left and then youll be off before you know it with your Son in your arms and work will seem like a distant bad memory. You have a new house to look forwards too...your son is happy and healthy and soon will be here...new job will follow! And lets not forget the wedding too!
> 
> Lots of amazing things ahead!Click to expand...

Aww thanks Hun :) 

I'm feeling better about work today so hopefully it won't be too bad, I just wish dad was gonna be there, he does all the electrical maintenance and fixes the robots when they breakdown, but they don't get back off hols til tomorrow night so I'm on my own :/ 

I can't wait to have my son in my arms, saw my friend earlier who lost her baby full term but I didn't say hi, as they hadn't saw me and I don't want to upset her cause I know she quite understandably doesn't want to know about other people's pregnancies etc especially with her loosing a boy and us havi one! 2wks today we'll be in our new home :) can't wait! 



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> OMG laura the cake is amazing. :D looks really pretty. oww and thx hun. x x x
> 
> Awwww natt a boy well i was wrong lol, wouldnt it be mad if teenah and kt was having a boy to. :D really cute name hun. :D cant wait to see bump pic. Yer me and honey are great thx sweetie, getting on just fine. So busy lol. thanks for asking. x x x
> 
> Thanks Hun I hope they like it! The last of the 80cupcakes are in the oven too! Might get cleaned up before I finish decorating them tho lol
> 
> Teenah's having a girl! Lol so I reckon kt will too! Then sarah'll have twins, one of each, you'll have another girl and pinky'll have a boy so it's all even :) ......til we start on the next ones :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> You know..Matt and I have already made the decision that my birth control days are wel and truly over. We will be going in for a second as soon as I drop the first. We dont want to wait  I think with the difficulty ive had trying to get to the first we dont want to wait and then have it take away the chance for another. Plus, theres early menopause running in my family. My grandmother and sister were both in their early 30s when it started and as a result my sister couldnt have any more children despite wanting another. So my starting on the next one is gunna be fast!
> 
> LOL at twins....you know id LOVE twins. I think id better take the boy though because I 100000% think Pinky will get the little girl :DClick to expand...

Same here, I won't be going back on birth control, I know we've not been through what you guys are and have. I want our kids to be close in age and we'll probably start trying again properly after the wedding and just pull out or condoms upto that point.

Bring on the babies ey Hun 


sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> There's no way I'm going back mat leave. My boss is the biggest of all bitches! Not long left!
> 
> Feeling sorry for myself today, pretty lonely and fed up, even took some diazepam earlier cause I was getting upset over work :(
> 
> On the plus side, the christening cake is done! What do you guys think?
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-9.jpg
> Xxx
> 
> Oh thats a beautiful cake hun, well done!! Hope ur feeling better tday, dont let work get u down im sure their not worth it!
> 
> I just had a quote through from my florist jeez they want double the cost i budgeted for. Crrraazzzzyyy!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chick :) delivering it this afternoon once all the cupcakes are done too so we'll see if they like it lol
> 
> I really don't thin I'll be able to work past 29wks, especially with my hips now aswell! They're normally ok in the morning but not today :nope:
> 
> I haven't even looked at florists yet lol it is stupid what they charge for some flowers! I'm hoping cause I want all sunflowers it won't be too bad but knowing my luck they'll be out of season and need importing from somewhere exotic lol what flowers you going for?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Since youre having the wedding in the summer youre right on track with the sunflowers as they bloom in the summer :D They are lovely and a nice idea for a theme!
> 
> When I get married I want giant daisies..I love them so! And want some smaller ones entwining in my hair :D
> 
> Yeah I wouldnt be surprised to see you off early. My mate is just a little further on than you and shes been having lots of problems with that condition too. I think shes packing work up. She did say that one of her friends had given her some kind of support that was meant to help with it. Perhaps you should do some google research!Click to expand...

Oooh daisies sound pretty :) I think you should start wedding planning too, it'll bring that BFP on ;) 

I think it'll really kick in once I'm back to sitting in the most uncomfortable chair all day, its worse when I've been sitting directly on my bum, must be the pressure. My friend told me about a support mothercare do so I'll have a look at getting one :) 



sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> thanks natt  I've made 80cupcakes too lol they were chuffed with them all so im happy :)
> 
> "We aim to please" LOL
> 
> I wish I didn't have to go back at all, im thinking I'll see what its like and if its really bad or stressing me I'll get signed off until im 29wks then go on mat leave. I cried at the thought of work last night :( xxx
> 
> I think you should make a doctors appointment and speak to them about your options. Especially with this pain youre having too. They may well actually advise you to stay off because of itClick to expand...

I'm seeing my midwife 16th so I'll speak to her about it, if I make it at work until then, if to I'm getting signed off until 29wks! 



Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> yes natt, its never been an option to have a boy
> 
> Hun...if you pop out a boy...just so you know....I aint pushing it back in for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> i get a refundClick to expand...

:rofl: make sure you keep your receipt just incase ;) :haha: good to see you back pinky :) 



sarahuk said:


> Baby blankets are a lot of fun! Im working on one atm actually. Its done in the round so theres only a couple of elements of sewing. This is what im making:

That's absolutely gorgeous! So jealous of your abilities! :blush:



kt1988 said:


> Morning ladies ive come for a moan.... ive had a little bit more brownish liquid this morning and i noticed like yesterday it was straight after bowel movement. Im really sorry coz thats far too much info!!! However im trying not to worry as it simply looks like very old blood and its watery.
> 
> What do u think girls??

Sorry to probe but did you have to strain? Cause if so you shouldn't cause of the pressure or something. I think it's only fresh red blood that you need to be concerned about. Roll on 8:30 tomorrow ey chick, we need to see your lil blip :) 

Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

And for crochet times!! Wish I could get into either crochet or knitting :blush: xxx


----------



## kt1988

No no straining at all lol! I guess only time will tell. Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Probably just left overs then Hun, I wouldn't worry about brown xxx


----------



## kt1988

Laura2806 said:


> Probably just left overs then Hun, I wouldn't worry about brown xxx

I hope so!! Thanks hun. Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I'll upload pictures if I'm successful with any of my Crochet work :haha: That blanket is so cute :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> OMG laura the cake is amazing. :D looks really pretty. oww and thx hun. x x x
> 
> Awwww natt a boy well i was wrong lol, wouldnt it be mad if teenah and kt was having a boy to. :D really cute name hun. :D cant wait to see bump pic. Yer me and honey are great thx sweetie, getting on just fine. So busy lol. thanks for asking. x x x
> 
> Thanks Hun I hope they like it! The last of the 80cupcakes are in the oven too! Might get cleaned up before I finish decorating them tho lol
> 
> Teenah's having a girl! Lol so I reckon kt will too! Then sarah'll have twins, one of each, you'll have another girl and pinky'll have a boy so it's all even :) ......til we start on the next ones :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> You know..Matt and I have already made the decision that my birth control days are wel and truly over. We will be going in for a second as soon as I drop the first. We dont want to wait  I think with the difficulty ive had trying to get to the first we dont want to wait and then have it take away the chance for another. Plus, theres early menopause running in my family. My grandmother and sister were both in their early 30s when it started and as a result my sister couldnt have any more children despite wanting another. So my starting on the next one is gunna be fast!
> 
> LOL at twins....you know id LOVE twins. I think id better take the boy though because I 100000% think Pinky will get the little girl :DClick to expand...

Sarah I totally agree hun, having honey was so easy but we wasnt trying or using protection, but we got our beautiful little princess. :D but after over 2 year's of TTC number 2 I defo no im not using birth controll ever again two. I would like more then two children which people might think is alot but i love children and if i want load's i will try if you get what I mean. But hun hopefully you will bet your BFP very soon and have a H&H 9 months along with it :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sarahuk said:


> Baby blankets are a lot of fun! Im working on one atm actually. Its done in the round so theres only a couple of elements of sewing. This is what im making:

Awwww hun that is so beautiful, honey was sitting with me when i was looking at it and see said aaawwwww bless her. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt that's always the way, you guess but are wrong, my sister in law and MIL and that thought i was having a boy and i got a little girl. :D but I did want a boy at first so my daughter's had an older brother to look after them lol but im happy with either as long as they are happy and healthy :D ow and thx hun. x x x

Laura thx for letting me know teenah's having a girl how lovely, I reckon you could be right, but only time will tell, but I would like to have a little boy this time, Defo but like I said to natt happy either way aslong as baby is happy and healthy. :D ow and laura in your 3D pic baby looks like his snuggling right into you lol bless him how cute. You should look at crochet online (youtube) if you would really like to start doing it because it really look's easy and there are some starter's way's which are really easy, Im just waiting to get my bank account set up then getting a ebay account then I'll be buying the crochet hock's and i'll be having a go at it with my MIL. Once you get the hang of it you'll be on a roll lol x x x

Pinky lovely to see you back hun youve been missed :D x
Nice to see the chart look's good hun and BD timing great ;) How you been hun. ow and pinky what your doing hun is amazing, making this and selling then for money to go to hospital and donating the clothes and thing's to premature baby's, how lovely. :D x x x

Sarah how's thing's going hun? x x x

Kt How are you and baby? has it sunk in yet that your Pregnant? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - That's true hun lol, I thought I was having a boy at first, then after our 12 week scan I changed my mind to a boy, then I was craving sweet things so I changed my mind to girl again, so he really shocked us hehe :D Boys seem to always come first in Karl's family and girls second so you never know, might end up with a princess next time :winkwink: Oh definetly, would be great to watch the boys look after the younger girls hehe :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess he was all snuggled up lol reckon he was snoring! lol tbh I don't think I'll have time now with the house move and wedding. Never mind tho :) 

I don't like being at work cause I don't feel lil man so much :( 

kt how did you get on hun? Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Kt hunni how did it go? Hope your all ok, thinking about you xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Just want to say a huge thank you to Pinky for sending me the link to a lovely Crochet cardigan, I was going to make it in blue but didn't have enough so I made a yellow one instead, I'm sure Tyler will love it :D :hugs: Just need to get some buttons now. It's not perfect but not bad for a first attempt, considering I was struggling to get straight edges on a square a couple of months ago :blush: xxx

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20Art%20Work/TylersCrochetCardigan.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

That's gorgeous hun :) well done! He'll love it! Xxx

Kt hun how are you? Does anyone have a way of contacting kt to see how she got on? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's gorgeous hun :) well done! He'll love it! Xxx
> 
> Kt hun how are you? Does anyone have a way of contacting kt to see how she got on? Xxx

Thank you hun, I'm really proud of it :D xxx

I checked KT's profile earlier and it said she was online, I really hope everything is ok with her and baby :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

So you should be :) 

I hope so too Hun xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Baby blankets are a lot of fun! Im working on one atm actually. Its done in the round so theres only a couple of elements of sewing. This is what im making:
> 
> thats so prettyClick to expand...

I love it...thats the picture of the direction so not the one ive been making but they look extremely similar :)


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Thanks Sarah, i love christmas, we met in January 8 years ago and he proposed christmas day so theres a meaning behind christmas for us!! I hope lil beans ok bcoz he/she will be 8 months old for the wedding!!! Aww.
> 
> Thanks hun i hope it was the placenta i had a tiny bit of brown liquid earlier but i guess thats jus remnants of whatever bled tge other day. My appointnent is mon at 8.30am so not too long now!!!
> 
> That lil blanket is sooo cute, id love to be good enough to make stuff like that, i think ill get back into crochet as soon as i find out if the blip is ok. :flower:

Wow what a lovely time christmas is then! 8 years blimey thats ages!!

Just practice chick! You can dooo it!

Hope everything went well with the appointment, though im sure it did. Just playing catchup atm! x


----------



## sarahuk

kt1988 said:


> Morning ladies ive come for a moan.... ive had a little bit more brownish liquid this morning and i noticed like yesterday it was straight after bowel movement. Im really sorry coz thats far too much info!!! However im trying not to worry as it simply looks like very old blood and its watery.
> 
> What do u think girls??

They say brown blood is old blood so im saying this is probably left over blood from your implantation bleeding and nothing to worry about :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I'll upload pictures if I'm successful with any of my Crochet work :haha: That blanket is so cute :D xxx

You should...cant wait to see!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> OMG laura the cake is amazing. :D looks really pretty. oww and thx hun. x x x
> 
> Awwww natt a boy well i was wrong lol, wouldnt it be mad if teenah and kt was having a boy to. :D really cute name hun. :D cant wait to see bump pic. Yer me and honey are great thx sweetie, getting on just fine. So busy lol. thanks for asking. x x x
> 
> Thanks Hun I hope they like it! The last of the 80cupcakes are in the oven too! Might get cleaned up before I finish decorating them tho lol
> 
> Teenah's having a girl! Lol so I reckon kt will too! Then sarah'll have twins, one of each, you'll have another girl and pinky'll have a boy so it's all even :) ......til we start on the next ones :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> You know..Matt and I have already made the decision that my birth control days are wel and truly over. We will be going in for a second as soon as I drop the first. We dont want to wait  I think with the difficulty ive had trying to get to the first we dont want to wait and then have it take away the chance for another. Plus, theres early menopause running in my family. My grandmother and sister were both in their early 30s when it started and as a result my sister couldnt have any more children despite wanting another. So my starting on the next one is gunna be fast!
> 
> LOL at twins....you know id LOVE twins. I think id better take the boy though because I 100000% think Pinky will get the little girl :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sarah I totally agree hun, having honey was so easy but we wasnt trying or using protection, but we got our beautiful little princess. :D but after over 2 year's of TTC number 2 I defo no im not using birth controll ever again two. I would like more then two children which people might think is alot but i love children and if i want load's i will try if you get what I mean. But hun hopefully you will bet your BFP very soon and have a H&H 9 months along with it :D x x xClick to expand...

Im sure we will all have football teams!!

Yep Honey was a lovely surprise and im sure shes gunna have loads of little brothers and sisters :) I always wanted three minimum so..i guess it depends on how fast no1 takes and whether we will be blssed with a no2 :D x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Baby blankets are a lot of fun! Im working on one atm actually. Its done in the round so theres only a couple of elements of sewing. This is what im making:
> 
> Awwww hun that is so beautiful, honey was sitting with me when i was looking at it and see said aaawwwww bless her. x x xClick to expand...

Bless her shes so adorable!! We need a new piccie of Honey and Mummy together me thinks!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Just want to say a huge thank you to Pinky for sending me the link to a lovely Crochet cardigan, I was going to make it in blue but didn't have enough so I made a yellow one instead, I'm sure Tyler will love it :D :hugs: Just need to get some buttons now. It's not perfect but not bad for a first attempt, considering I was struggling to get straight edges on a square a couple of months ago :blush: xxx
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20Art%20Work/TylersCrochetCardigan.jpg

ooo honey congratulations youve done fantastic!! Love it!! Well done :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Katie I hope youre ok and that youve had a good day with good news...sending all my love your way for your update! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hunni, I'm really pleased with the outcomes, especially for my first attempt! :D I have just finished making a beanie hat aswell xxx

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20Art%20Work/TylersCrochetBeanieHat.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Natt you'll have a while wardrobe if you carry on lol its great hun jeep up the good work xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Thank you hunni, I'm really pleased with the outcomes, especially for my first attempt! :D I have just finished making a beanie hat aswell xxx
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20Art%20Work/TylersCrochetBeanieHat.jpg

Awww thats cute!!! You are on a roll chick! Keep up the great work!! x


----------



## Laura2806

Kt hun, if you log on please let us know how things went monday, thinking about you xxx


----------



## kt1988

Hi ladies sorry i havnt been on for couple of days i had my scan were they saw a small sac but nothing else. I then went on the miscarry later that evening. Im honestly doing ok tho it was obviously not meant to be right at that time.

However im pretty much done bleeding now and hoping to ovulate again sometime very soon!!! Keep ur fingers crossed for me ladies as im back on that ttc journey!! 

Ill try to keep popping in but i hope u all understand that its still a bit raw. I still care about u all and wish u luck. 

Speak to u soon xxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni im so sorry for what your going through. Glad you doing ok though and like you say beanie obviously wasn't strong enough. 

Please do keep us updated, we all care about you too and completely understand you can't be here right now. 

Just know that we're here for you, no matter what! 

Fingers are tightly crossed hun, speak soon xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt hun the cardi and hat are lovely sweetie keep it up. x x x

Sarah thx hun and yep that's true, ow and a new pic of me and honey would be great just need to get new camera last one broke. x x x

Kt im so sorry to hear that hun, and I understand. Big Hug's and FX'd for Ov. x x x

Laura how are you hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hehe I sure will, want to get all the practice I can before little man arrives :winkwink: Thank you chick :hugs: xxx

Sarah - Thank you chick, it's not perfect but it's not bad for my first attempt :haha: xxx

KT - Really sorry to hear what you're going through hun. Glad to hear you are doing ok though and as Laura said, we are all here for you :hugs: xxx

Jess - Thank you hunni :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

jess hun im fine ta, how's you? 

Still thinking of you kt xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Wow...I wish I knew all the right things to say to your Katie...this is just so saddening to hear :(

Firstly...I dont mean this to sound harsh but...I know how devestating having a loss can be...so I think out of respect for what katie is going through atm I think the non important baby talk can/should be kept to baby bablings. I dont mean any offence by this. Its just hard to hear when youre going through something so painful.

Katie. What you have gone through is totally heartbreaking, and I truly hope from the bototm of my heart that you know that Im reaching out my arms to you and giving you a massive cuddle right now. Its an awful experience for anyone to have to go through, and I know from both of my own exeriences that youre probably going through a whole circle of emotions right now.

Theres no real words of comforts in all this. What you need is the comofort, love and support of your partner and your close family. What I will say though is this...when I went through it, I tried to deal with it all emotionally on my own to shield matt...and it wasnt the best move I did. Its so incredibly important that you grieve this in your own way, but that you also grieve it with your OH also. Youre going to need the love and supoprt of each other to get through this.

You WILL get through this. And if there is anything ive learnt is that, when something like this happens, you find eventually that you have strength you didnt think you could find at the start to get through to the other side. 

In the meantime, know that we are all here for you. And that I am thinking of you so very much right now. :hugs:

Take care of yourself hun.

xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I agree with you Sarah, you sure do have a way with words too Hun :)

I hope Katie can find some comfort and or solace from your words. 

Sending hugs to Katie and family and also to you Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Aww thanks chick :) 

Im ok though...Im just feeling so down for Katie :( Its such a rollercoaster of emotions that I wouldnt wish on anyone. I just hope that Katie is getting a lot of TLC right now.

And Katie...I know how it can feel easier to take a break from this site when things like this happen as I did it both times...so I say this: 

I hope that when you feel your strength return and that all this becomes a little easier to bear that you will come back to us so that we can help take care of you hun. xxx


----------



## Laura2806

What Sarah said! 

We love you hunni xxxxx


----------



## Pinky32

katie

I held your hand on the days leading upto scan

I held your hand on day of scan

I held your hand since the scan

I will continue to hold your hand xxxxx


----------



## Pinky32

On a different note and commenting on something sarah said, this will piss some people off but I have to say it

The main reason I havent been in this room lately is due to all the baby talk - I have said this before and it was agreed that it would be taken to Babblings room but each time Ive come in here to talk, all Ive read is posts about babies

Dont get me wrong, im over the moon for both of you and wish you well in the few weeks you have left and lovely smooth painfree labours however; it feels that its been forgotten about the journey taken to get the bfps and that theres still a lot of us on that journey

I can only speak for myself when I say that I struggle to read constant baby posts - Im not going to mention anyone else as I havent spoken to anyone about this, but for me, I went through a miscarriage, then some shit months and just about to go through another shit month, I can get no help from my doctor and daily i feel like a failure and therefore find it very hard to hear constantly about other pples babies

As I said, im over the moon for you guys but i just dont feel that theres any thought to pples feelings

Ive enjoyed this room but if it makes it easier, i;ll leave


----------



## Laura2806

Right personally I only mention my baby when someone asks me about him as I know it upsets people. But its also rude to ignore people when they ask how you and bubs are doing. Its clearly going to cone up then. 

This thread has been pretty much non existent for a while as all the talk has been of our lil ones and therefore on the other thread. 

If no one comes on here talking about ttc or otherwise the talk will no doubtably turn to babies eventually. At the end of the day its what we're all after. 

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage, I don't know what its like I can only imagine it must be horrendous. A chemical was bad enough for me. 

Don't leave, I will if im upsetting people that much


----------



## Pinky32

I didnt say you personally was doing all the baby talking

yes the thread went quiet for a while as those of us still on the journey were going through difficult times with personal things

yes we all have the same eventual goal but its very hard for some at times

of course if someone asks you then you should answer, i didnt say the questions should be ignored

maybe its just me being over sensitive, i dont know

i think maybe its best if i just leave


----------



## sarahuk

Noone needs to leave.

Man...I found out today a close friend and his gf had a miscarriage a couple of days ago. I was so hurt to find out that his message to me to say "a family member of me gf has passed away"...actually was referring to an 8 and a half week pregnancy :(

Im guttered because he didnt know how to tell me she was pregnant because of my chemical a while back. I feel like a proper crap friend now. OFC hes going through hell...just wish I coulda known so I could be there for him.

Its times like this that make me realise that being honest about things is always the best way forward. So i really hope that the thread can move forward without people leaving.

Pwease? :( x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah hun im so sorry for your friend. I hope they both heal quickly and their lil ones sleeps tight. Its not your fault you didn't know and you can be there now. To hold their hands and know their pain. 

I can't think of anyone better to be there for them at this terrible time. 

I wish I could be there for my friend, she lost her baby 4days before he was due. I was 12wks at the time and she was ok with me then, but now I think it hurts her too much to speak to me. All I can do is offer my friendship to her and wish her all the best. She'll never heal and get over loosing Freddy but hopefully she can move forward. They got married today and I so hope this is a new start for them. 

Sending you and your friend and his gf loads of :hugs: and wishes xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww thats awful Laura...that must have been hard for both of you at the time. But for it to cause a breakdown in the friendship is truly saddening. Do you think when she has healed a bit better that you two can talk it out? 

My mate Carla was the same when I had my ectopic. Shed just given birth as I was undergoing treatment and it took me over a month to be able to see her. 

Nice tings for you to say hun...I hope he feels like im helping. Its hard because I know how much he wanted to be a dad. He and I were almost very serious with each other before I met Matt so its also emotionally hard because we were close and I hate to see him in so much pain.

How u ladies doing? Im so hungover its untrue..matt and i celebrated our anniversary yesterday with bbq, poker with the family, and lots of alcohol. URGGH...Reeeeeeeegret!

Just about to climb out of bed for the first proper time today and go to tescos for some sugary goodness lol.

Any plans this week ladies? I got my bloodwork on wednesday...having all my hair chopped off to my shoulders and hmm...not much else...exciting life I lead! Oh yes...finishing that damn blanket so i can move on!!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

I hope we can, it was her being pregnant and knowing we were trying that bought us closer and now its like there's nothing. I text her yesterday saying have a lovely day etc but no reply, im guessing she had more on her mind then tho. I know they're going to try for another baby and hopefully it'll be 3rd time for them as she miscarried early on with her first pregnancy. I just hope they can conceive fairly quickly when they start trying again. 

That must be really hard to see someone close to you hurting in this way. All you can do is offer comfort and support. Just being there for them to talk to will make a massive difference and help them grieve. 

:Haha: I've never had a hangover!!! Even at uni I didn't! Used to sleep then eat it off ready fir the next round of drinking lol you need grease to soak it up! Sounds like you had a lovley time :) 

A nice relaxing week for you :) that blankets gorgeous :) can't wait to see it finished! 

I'm good ta, headache today but think its cause I've not wore my glasses, as im not supposed to when im not concentrating on something, think my eyes are already adjusting to wearing them all day at work :growlmad: 

Work and packing for us! Take away Tuesday night cause its mums 50th then more work, packing and cleaning! Got midwife apt on thursday and then hopefully we get the keys to the house Friday :happydance: I'll be pissed off if we don't lol 

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww sarah hun your not a crap friend your a great friend, and you friend just didnt wanna upset you, even though it's good news to them, in everyone else's eye's telling some one who's a good friend and been though a chemical it's hard to say were having a baby, if you know what I mean. Dont feel sad hun. Just prove's there good friends to not wanna upset ya. even though you would have been very happy for them both. Big hugs sweetie. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Really sorry to hear about your friend, Miscarriage is an awful thing to have to go through and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. As Laura said, it's not your fault you didn't know but now that you do, you can be there for them and give them all the support they need :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I hope we can, it was her being pregnant and knowing we were trying that bought us closer and now its like there's nothing. I text her yesterday saying have a lovely day etc but no reply, im guessing she had more on her mind then tho. I know they're going to try for another baby and hopefully it'll be 3rd time for them as she miscarried early on with her first pregnancy. I just hope they can conceive fairly quickly when they start trying again.
> 
> That must be really hard to see someone close to you hurting in this way. All you can do is offer comfort and support. Just being there for them to talk to will make a massive difference and help them grieve.
> 
> :Haha: I've never had a hangover!!! Even at uni I didn't! Used to sleep then eat it off ready fir the next round of drinking lol you need grease to soak it up! Sounds like you had a lovley time :)
> 
> A nice relaxing week for you :) that blankets gorgeous :) can't wait to see it finished!
> 
> I'm good ta, headache today but think its cause I've not wore my glasses, as im not supposed to when im not concentrating on something, think my eyes are already adjusting to wearing them all day at work :growlmad:
> 
> Work and packing for us! Take away Tuesday night cause its mums 50th then more work, packing and cleaning! Got midwife apt on thursday and then hopefully we get the keys to the house Friday :happydance: I'll be pissed off if we don't lol
> 
> Xxx

Aww bless. Its hard when youve gone through losses to keep the faith to keep going. And after what she went through she probably really struggled to know how to cope with it all. Its good that you and her are fine now. And I bet she will start again soon (lets face it..once u start its bloody hard to stop lol)...and your little ones will be playing together!

Yeah im doing the best I can with him. Im not gunna tell him that i was upset that he felt he couldnt come to me with the pregnancy cos of my chemical cos none of this is/should be about me. I can understand why he did it though...i think any of us would be a bit nervous about having that conversation! But im making sure im there if he needs me and Ive been explaining to him about the rollercoaster i went through and stuffs from the womens perspective cos he doesnt know how to deal with his gf too well atm. So I think hes on the right track now. Bloody typical tho..theyd only been back together three weeks and she got preggo...I need to find out what they been doing!! :D

Im jealous of your lack of hangover lol. Mind you, i didnt use to have them when I was younger. I think now im in my 30s i just cant handle it how I userd too  Matt regretting it too..he drank as much as he did back in his early 20s and he suffered from it big style. He went toilet diving a good few times lol. Was lovely though :) Alhough I still wish the hunt hadnt been cancelled we well and truly made up for it. Was a lovely romantic day with lots of cuddles and stuffs..the way it should be!

Oh no...was hoping your headaches would be easing up for you now! What with having the aches and pains elsewhere too :( I wish I didnt have to wear glasses...they give me the headache...but im totally blind without them 

Oh wow! Not long then till youre in the new house! Take it easy with all that decorating etc though. And im also crossing fingers and toes that Blue has moved and is giving you a break!

xxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww sarah hun your not a crap friend your a great friend, and you friend just didnt wanna upset you, even though it's good news to them, in everyone else's eye's telling some one who's a good friend and been though a chemical it's hard to say were having a baby, if you know what I mean. Dont feel sad hun. Just prove's there good friends to not wanna upset ya. even though you would have been very happy for them both. Big hugs sweetie. x x x

Thats very true hun! He was thinking of me in it all and so he deserves a big hug for that!

Hope youre doing ok hun :) Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Really sorry to hear about your friend, Miscarriage is an awful thing to have to go through and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. As Laura said, it's not your fault you didn't know but now that you do, you can be there for them and give them all the support they need :hugs: xxx

Very true! And yeah its really sad...but sadly these things happen dont they. All too often if you ask me.

Mind you..she did say that she found out the day after her af was due so...i have a sneaky suspicion she was actually trying...if i was on bc i wouldnt be testing straight after af day unless i had a reason too! 

(btw happy 23wks mommabear!) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Really sorry to hear about your friend, Miscarriage is an awful thing to have to go through and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. As Laura said, it's not your fault you didn't know but now that you do, you can be there for them and give them all the support they need :hugs: xxx
> 
> Very true! And yeah its really sad...but sadly these things happen dont they. All too often if you ask me.
> 
> Mind you..she did say that she found out the day after her af was due so...i have a sneaky suspicion she was actually trying...if i was on bc i wouldnt be testing straight after af day unless i had a reason too!
> 
> (btw happy 23wks mommabear!) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah they sure do happen way too often chick :(

Hmm, I don't know what to think of that as if it was me, I would test if AF didn't turn up, I'm just an eager beaver though :blush: 

Thank you chick, how are things with you? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I think now the weddings done she'll be able to start trying again and move forward. 

That's all you can do Hun, give him the woman's point of view with things and help them both through it all. 

Know doubt once I start drinking again I'll suffer :haha: probs won't be able to drink much at all then lol glad you had a lovely time Hun :) nothing better than lots of cuddles :hugs: 

I think it's cause I'm just getting used to wearing them in the week and struggle at the weekend :( I know what you mean about them causing headaches tho, my old ones used to hurt my nose and temples. 

Can't wait to move now :happydance: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Really sorry to hear about your friend, Miscarriage is an awful thing to have to go through and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. As Laura said, it's not your fault you didn't know but now that you do, you can be there for them and give them all the support they need :hugs: xxx
> 
> Very true! And yeah its really sad...but sadly these things happen dont they. All too often if you ask me.
> 
> Mind you..she did say that she found out the day after her af was due so...i have a sneaky suspicion she was actually trying...if i was on bc i wouldnt be testing straight after af day unless i had a reason too!
> 
> (btw happy 23wks mommabear!) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they sure do happen way too often chick :(
> 
> Hmm, I don't know what to think of that as if it was me, I would test if AF didn't turn up, I'm just an eager beaver though :blush:
> 
> Thank you chick, how are things with you? :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

True! But then...we are ttc...which means we generally ARE obsessive when af doesnt show hehe. If you werent trying at all, would you test straight away? I dunno..maybe its just my suspicious mind working overtime lol. I just worry a bit maybe about whether she wants to trap luke...He left her a few months back and she went a bit nuts over it...and shes young.

Im great thanks hun. Well as good as I can be! Just getting on with it really! I feel super charged about things anyway...someone I met through this journey on a group here is now 37 weeks and im super excited for her! We went through our losses too at the same time (we found out a couple of days apart) and so its amazing to see someone thats had problems get their dream. Im supposed to be going to yarmoth in 4 weeks so ive told her she better be early  If not Im expecting the sms!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah I think now the weddings done she'll be able to start trying again and move forward.
> 
> That's all you can do Hun, give him the woman's point of view with things and help them both through it all.
> 
> Know doubt once I start drinking again I'll suffer :haha: probs won't be able to drink much at all then lol glad you had a lovely time Hun :) nothing better than lots of cuddles :hugs:
> 
> I think it's cause I'm just getting used to wearing them in the week and struggle at the weekend :( I know what you mean about them causing headaches tho, my old ones used to hurt my nose and temples.
> 
> Can't wait to move now :happydance: xxx

You know..I think that was the problem..I stopped drinking for a while and then met matt and now my body just cant take it...so im betting this 9 months off is gunna be an eye opener when you first start again! Just be gentle tho...what with your reaction and all!

I hope the glasses settle in soon chick. I dunno if its an option but...I found that when my glasses were causing headaches, switching to contact lenses really rediuced the number that I had every day. I think its something to do with the way that the lens is closer to the eye and so it doesnt cause as much strain since with glasses theres the area ok with the lens and then the area around it thats still foggy.

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Katie,

Sending hugs and love out into the interwebs for you chick. You are still in my thoughts <3 Hope you are finding a way through xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Really sorry to hear about your friend, Miscarriage is an awful thing to have to go through and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. As Laura said, it's not your fault you didn't know but now that you do, you can be there for them and give them all the support they need :hugs: xxx
> 
> Very true! And yeah its really sad...but sadly these things happen dont they. All too often if you ask me.
> 
> Mind you..she did say that she found out the day after her af was due so...i have a sneaky suspicion she was actually trying...if i was on bc i wouldnt be testing straight after af day unless i had a reason too!
> 
> (btw happy 23wks mommabear!) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they sure do happen way too often chick :(
> 
> Hmm, I don't know what to think of that as if it was me, I would test if AF didn't turn up, I'm just an eager beaver though :blush:
> 
> Thank you chick, how are things with you? :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> True! But then...we are ttc...which means we generally ARE obsessive when af doesnt show hehe. If you werent trying at all, would you test straight away? I dunno..maybe its just my suspicious mind working overtime lol. I just worry a bit maybe about whether she wants to trap luke...He left her a few months back and she went a bit nuts over it...and shes young.
> 
> Im great thanks hun. Well as good as I can be! Just getting on with it really! I feel super charged about things anyway...someone I met through this journey on a group here is now 37 weeks and im super excited for her! We went through our losses too at the same time (we found out a couple of days apart) and so its amazing to see someone thats had problems get their dream. Im supposed to be going to yarmoth in 4 weeks so ive told her she better be early  If not Im expecting the sms!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

That's true chick, obsession is a part of TTC, look at me for example, I had 1 cycle where I was POAS from 1DPO :blush: :haha: If I wasn't trying at all then no I wouldn't test as soon as I knew AF was due/late as I there wouldn't be much point and not much chance I was indeed pregnant. Oh dear, that doesn't sound good at all hun :wacko: 

Glad to hear you are doing well hunni. That's the best way chick to be honest, I know times are tough at times (does that even make sense? :haha:) but the best way is to just get on with it :hugs: Aww wow, not long to go now for your friend, it's amazing how you can connect with lovely ladies on here and be there throughout their journey isn't it? That will be you soon hun, you will fulfill your dream, we are all rooting for you, and Pinky and Jess :thumbup: Hope you have a lovely time in Yarmouth and hope the weather is nice for you :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah I think now the weddings done she'll be able to start trying again and move forward.
> 
> That's all you can do Hun, give him the woman's point of view with things and help them both through it all.
> 
> Know doubt once I start drinking again I'll suffer :haha: probs won't be able to drink much at all then lol glad you had a lovely time Hun :) nothing better than lots of cuddles :hugs:
> 
> I think it's cause I'm just getting used to wearing them in the week and struggle at the weekend :( I know what you mean about them causing headaches tho, my old ones used to hurt my nose and temples.
> 
> Can't wait to move now :happydance: xxx
> 
> You know..I think that was the problem..I stopped drinking for a while and then met matt and now my body just cant take it...so im betting this 9 months off is gunna be an eye opener when you first start again! Just be gentle tho...what with your reaction and all!
> 
> I hope the glasses settle in soon chick. I dunno if its an option but...I found that when my glasses were causing headaches, switching to contact lenses really rediuced the number that I had every day. I think its something to do with the way that the lens is closer to the eye and so it doesnt cause as much strain since with glasses theres the area ok with the lens and then the area around it thats still foggy.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

once you stop that's it lol you've had it! I shall do :) it'll be a while after he's here before I drink again, hoping to breastfeed for a start. I shall be gentle either way :) 

They've told me I can and should only wear them when concentrating but at work its not realistic to take them off everytime I leave my desk, they either stay on or id take them off and forget to put them back on lol 

KT hun like Sarah said, we're still thinking about you xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura, last year I suddenly couldnt read and needed reading glasses so I got a funky rope thing (dont know what their called) so that when i took my glasses off they hung round my neck, within a few days I remembered to keep putting them back on when i needed them

I thought the guys at work would laugh at me cos its old fashioned but they didnt


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - I got mother in law one of those where your glasses hang around your neck but she never bloody uses it and still forgets where she leaves her glasses :haha: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

lol

i think for me it was easy cos i cant read a thing without glasses so had to have them near me all the time so i found them great

i had a few in different colours so they matched the outfit i was wearing that day

now i have to wear them all the time so dont have to worry about it


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky the thing is it's not like I can't see without them, its just clearer and my eyes go funny when I keep taking them off :growlmad: makes it better if they're on all the time other than in the evening. 

bloody eyes! Lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> lol
> 
> i think for me it was easy cos i cant read a thing without glasses so had to have them near me all the time so i found them great
> 
> i had a few in different colours so they matched the outfit i was wearing that day
> 
> now i have to wear them all the time so dont have to worry about it

Aww bless, at least you will never lose them if you need them close by at all times, that's cool that you matched your glasses with the clothes you were wearing, very smart :D 

I should wear glasses but I hardly do..supposed to wear them for Watching TV, whilst I'm on the laptop and reading..when I went for my last eye test, I made myself look like a right idiot..we had finished and was on our way out..silly me tried pulling a door that said push..I was like omg..how embarrasing! In specsavers aswell lmao! I turned around to Karl and said "Should've gone to specsavers, oh, I have just been!" :rofl: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Really sorry to hear about your friend, Miscarriage is an awful thing to have to go through and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy. As Laura said, it's not your fault you didn't know but now that you do, you can be there for them and give them all the support they need :hugs: xxx
> 
> Very true! And yeah its really sad...but sadly these things happen dont they. All too often if you ask me.
> 
> Mind you..she did say that she found out the day after her af was due so...i have a sneaky suspicion she was actually trying...if i was on bc i wouldnt be testing straight after af day unless i had a reason too!
> 
> (btw happy 23wks mommabear!) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah they sure do happen way too often chick :(
> 
> Hmm, I don't know what to think of that as if it was me, I would test if AF didn't turn up, I'm just an eager beaver though :blush:
> 
> Thank you chick, how are things with you? :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> True! But then...we are ttc...which means we generally ARE obsessive when af doesnt show hehe. If you werent trying at all, would you test straight away? I dunno..maybe its just my suspicious mind working overtime lol. I just worry a bit maybe about whether she wants to trap luke...He left her a few months back and she went a bit nuts over it...and shes young.
> 
> Im great thanks hun. Well as good as I can be! Just getting on with it really! I feel super charged about things anyway...someone I met through this journey on a group here is now 37 weeks and im super excited for her! We went through our losses too at the same time (we found out a couple of days apart) and so its amazing to see someone thats had problems get their dream. Im supposed to be going to yarmoth in 4 weeks so ive told her she better be early  If not Im expecting the sms!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> That's true chick, obsession is a part of TTC, look at me for example, I had 1 cycle where I was POAS from 1DPO :blush: :haha: If I wasn't trying at all then no I wouldn't test as soon as I knew AF was due/late as I there wouldn't be much point and not much chance I was indeed pregnant. Oh dear, that doesn't sound good at all hun :wacko:
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing well hunni. That's the best way chick to be honest, I know times are tough at times (does that even make sense? :haha:) but the best way is to just get on with it :hugs: Aww wow, not long to go now for your friend, it's amazing how you can connect with lovely ladies on here and be there throughout their journey isn't it? That will be you soon hun, you will fulfill your dream, we are all rooting for you, and Pinky and Jess :thumbup: Hope you have a lovely time in Yarmouth and hope the weather is nice for you :D xxxClick to expand...

See thats what made me suspicious!! Oh well...I think they arent actively trying for another so...we shall see what happens there!

It defo makes sense! I think I hit a point personally where I realised that no matter what I say, or what I do, the outcome will be just what its meant to be. I think when you start to feel like youve tried everything and that your only option is to just keep trying...you start to relax. I think in the early days you still have that fresh and fun outlook on it...that expectation that its gunna for sure happen within those first 12 cycles... I blame the net for that. So many places are telling people it will happen within the first year when in reality...its more normal for it to happen within 2 to 3.

Im at peace with it now. Im doing things right and I know I cant do any more than what I am. If theres a problem with my body well..then theres a problem. Either the hospital can fix it or they cant. But the only thing that will bring me baby is to keep trying :)

Im looking forward to yarmouth! Im a bit sad cos i was hoping my next cycle would have a nicely times possible ovulation when im there. If my cycles were what they used to be when i ov on day 14 id be right on scedule...but no such luck...my ovaries became lazy!

Im so looking forward t getting on the beach! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura, last year I suddenly couldnt read and needed reading glasses so I got a funky rope thing (dont know what their called) so that when i took my glasses off they hung round my neck, within a few days I remembered to keep putting them back on when i needed them
> 
> I thought the guys at work would laugh at me cos its old fashioned but they didnt

Ohh I remember those!!! I had them on my sunglasses! :D You can get some right funky ones now :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - I got mother in law one of those where your glasses hang around your neck but she never bloody uses it and still forgets where she leaves her glasses :haha: xxx

hahaha my dad did that with his...he lost the rope...so thus lost the glasses.

Where did we find them? Sitting under the car bonnet on the engine. We never did quite figure out how they got there!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> i think for me it was easy cos i cant read a thing without glasses so had to have them near me all the time so i found them great
> 
> i had a few in different colours so they matched the outfit i was wearing that day
> 
> now i have to wear them all the time so dont have to worry about it
> 
> Aww bless, at least you will never lose them if you need them close by at all times, that's cool that you matched your glasses with the clothes you were wearing, very smart :D
> 
> I should wear glasses but I hardly do..supposed to wear them for Watching TV, whilst I'm on the laptop and reading..when I went for my last eye test, I made myself look like a right idiot..we had finished and was on our way out..silly me tried pulling a door that said push..I was like omg..how embarrasing! In specsavers aswell lmao! I turned around to Karl and said "Should've gone to specsavers, oh, I have just been!" :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

hahahaha love it!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Hmm..you'll have to keep us updated hun :) 

I'm glad that made sense what I wrote hun, I read it back to myself and I was like..hmm..:wacko: :haha: Yeah I'm totally with you there chick, everytime you have "fun" you think, yay I could be pregnant now or yay I'm on the way to having our baby..but like you said, in reality, it's so much harder than that! I hope this doesn't come out wrong but I'm glad you are taking the more relaxed approach now hun, may help? :winkwink: 

I'm sure if there is a problem with your body (which i hope there isn't) then the hospital and other resources will do all they can to help you get on the right tracks :hugs: 

Aww no, lazy ovaries! :growlmad: Your little break might do you a world of good hun, I'm jealous hehe, I have wanted to go to the seaside for ages! Pity I can't drive xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I got mother in law one of those where your glasses hang around your neck but she never bloody uses it and still forgets where she leaves her glasses :haha: xxx
> 
> hahaha my dad did that with his...he lost the rope...so thus lost the glasses.
> 
> Where did we find them? Sitting under the car bonnet on the engine. We never did quite figure out how they got there!Click to expand...

Under the car bonnet?!? Hmm..that's as bad as putting them in the fridge or something hehe, bless him. At least you found them in the end :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I keep reminding him hes senile lol.

Nope I know exactly what you mean! It seems like most of the women ive met through here that have been LTTTC have eventually gotten there once they let go of all the strains and stresses and have gone on to have healthy little bundles. I think theres a lot to be said for stress. I know it cant be helped in ttc situations...but I think its defo only going to help if you can let your body do what its meant too.

Ive even stopped counting cycles now, or thinking about how long its been. When I see my ticker I dont get depressed that its been so long, ive started telling myself "atleast I can tell my little miracle just how long he/she was wanted for!" :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> I keep reminding him hes senile lol.
> 
> Nope I know exactly what you mean! It seems like most of the women ive met through here that have been LTTTC have eventually gotten there once they let go of all the strains and stresses and have gone on to have healthy little bundles. I think theres a lot to be said for stress. I know it cant be helped in ttc situations...but I think its defo only going to help if you can let your body do what its meant too.
> 
> Ive even stopped counting cycles now, or thinking about how long its been. When I see my ticker I dont get depressed that its been so long, ive started telling myself "atleast I can tell my little miracle just how long he/she was wanted for!" :D xxx

Aww bless lol :haha: 

That's what I kept getting told hun after we suffered our loss in January, that my body just wasn't ready and when it is, that's when our time will be :) You will get there hun and your little miracle will be loved and spoilt :D Aww that is so sweet hun and a great way of looking at it :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Well, just got home from work for Simon to tell me the bank are being twats and to getting paperwork sorted so it could be another 2wks before we move! Fucked off doesn't even come close! Sobbing doesn't I've had a go at Simon and said what's the point in trying to buy a fucking house if the people your paying to do the work don't actually do it!! Soooo fucked off right now! Should be having a lovely evening my family celebrating my mums 50th birthday but instead I'm on the bed sobbing my fucking heart out! I actually wanna hit or break something!! 

Not at a happy bunny right now!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Pinky the thing is it's not like I can't see without them, its just clearer and my eyes go funny when I keep taking them off :growlmad: makes it better if they're on all the time other than in the evening.
> 
> bloody eyes! Lol xxx

thats why the rope thingy is good as its a reminder of when you should wear them

if you dont wear them or wear them too often then it strains the eyes and/or makes the muscles weak and lazy so you could need to wear glasses full time

last week i ordered a new pair as my eyesight has worsened in last year and the lens alone was £329 !!!!



Excalibur said:


> Aww bless, at least you will never lose them if you need them close by at all times, that's cool that you matched your glasses with the clothes you were wearing, very smart :D
> 
> I should wear glasses but I hardly do..supposed to wear them for Watching TV, whilst I'm on the laptop and reading..when I went for my last eye test, I made myself look like a right idiot..we had finished and was on our way out..silly me tried pulling a door that said push..I was like omg..how embarrasing! In specsavers aswell lmao! I turned around to Karl and said "Should've gone to specsavers, oh, I have just been!" :rofl: xxx

omg how funny :dohh:



sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I got mother in law one of those where your glasses hang around your neck but she never bloody uses it and still forgets where she leaves her glasses :haha: xxx
> 
> hahaha my dad did that with his...he lost the rope...so thus lost the glasses.
> 
> Where did we find them? Sitting under the car bonnet on the engine. We never did quite figure out how they got there!Click to expand...


wtf :wacko:



sarahuk said:


> I keep reminding him hes senile lol.
> 
> Nope I know exactly what you mean! It seems like most of the women ive met through here that have been LTTTC have eventually gotten there once they let go of all the strains and stresses and have gone on to have healthy little bundles. I think theres a lot to be said for stress. I know it cant be helped in ttc situations...but I think its defo only going to help if you can let your body do what its meant too.
> 
> Ive even stopped counting cycles now, or thinking about how long its been. When I see my ticker I dont get depressed that its been so long, ive started telling myself "atleast I can tell my little miracle just how long he/she was wanted for!" :D xxx

definately wanted



Laura2806 said:


> Well, just got home from work for Simon to tell me the bank are being twats and to getting paperwork sorted so it could be another 2wks before we move! Fucked off doesn't even come close! Sobbing doesn't I've had a go at Simon and said what's the point in trying to buy a fucking house if the people your paying to do the work don't actually do it!! Soooo fucked off right now! Should be having a lovely evening my family celebrating my mums 50th birthday but instead I'm on the bed sobbing my fucking heart out! I actually wanna hit or break something!!
> 
> Not at a happy bunny right now!!!
> 
> Xxx

i know this wont make it any easier but it 'could' be 2 more weeks - not a definate

in your heart you want to be in your new house but whether it be this weekend or next or even the following weekend - it will be special and worth the wait

dont let some paper pusher at the bank ruin your night celebrating your mums 50th 

shes only 50 once


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry to hear things aren't going to plan with the house chick, hopefully things get sorted soon and the people you are paying to do the work, get off their bums :growlmad: xxx

Pinky - Wasn't funny at the time but it is looking back on it :rofl: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I keep reminding him hes senile lol.
> 
> Nope I know exactly what you mean! It seems like most of the women ive met through here that have been LTTTC have eventually gotten there once they let go of all the strains and stresses and have gone on to have healthy little bundles. I think theres a lot to be said for stress. I know it cant be helped in ttc situations...but I think its defo only going to help if you can let your body do what its meant too.
> 
> Ive even stopped counting cycles now, or thinking about how long its been. When I see my ticker I dont get depressed that its been so long, ive started telling myself "atleast I can tell my little miracle just how long he/she was wanted for!" :D xxx
> 
> Aww bless lol :haha:
> 
> That's what I kept getting told hun after we suffered our loss in January, that my body just wasn't ready and when it is, that's when our time will be :) You will get there hun and your little miracle will be loved and spoilt :D Aww that is so sweet hun and a great way of looking at it :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

See...once u started to feel that, and know your time would come...it did! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Well, just got home from work for Simon to tell me the bank are being twats and to getting paperwork sorted so it could be another 2wks before we move! Fucked off doesn't even come close! Sobbing doesn't I've had a go at Simon and said what's the point in trying to buy a fucking house if the people your paying to do the work don't actually do it!! Soooo fucked off right now! Should be having a lovely evening my family celebrating my mums 50th birthday but instead I'm on the bed sobbing my fucking heart out! I actually wanna hit or break something!!
> 
> Not at a happy bunny right now!!!
> 
> Xxx

Aww chick...i can understand that youre super frustrated and upset right now. Have they given you any reason as to the delay? I mean...they said friday ffs!!

I know its upsetting chick but breath in and breath out. The important part is that the house IS yours...and soon youll be in...your little family <3 xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Pinky the thing is it's not like I can't see without them, its just clearer and my eyes go funny when I keep taking them off :growlmad: makes it better if they're on all the time other than in the evening.
> 
> bloody eyes! Lol xxx
> 
> thats why the rope thingy is good as its a reminder of when you should wear them
> 
> if you dont wear them or wear them too often then it strains the eyes and/or makes the muscles weak and lazy so you could need to wear glasses full time
> 
> last week i ordered a new pair as my eyesight has worsened in last year and the lens alone was £329 !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Aww bless, at least you will never lose them if you need them close by at all times, that's cool that you matched your glasses with the clothes you were wearing, very smart :D
> 
> I should wear glasses but I hardly do..supposed to wear them for Watching TV, whilst I'm on the laptop and reading..when I went for my last eye test, I made myself look like a right idiot..we had finished and was on our way out..silly me tried pulling a door that said push..I was like omg..how embarrasing! In specsavers aswell lmao! I turned around to Karl and said "Should've gone to specsavers, oh, I have just been!" :rofl: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> omg how funny :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - I got mother in law one of those where your glasses hang around your neck but she never bloody uses it and still forgets where she leaves her glasses :haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> hahaha my dad did that with his...he lost the rope...so thus lost the glasses.
> 
> Where did we find them? Sitting under the car bonnet on the engine. We never did quite figure out how they got there!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wtf :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I keep reminding him hes senile lol.
> 
> Nope I know exactly what you mean! It seems like most of the women ive met through here that have been LTTTC have eventually gotten there once they let go of all the strains and stresses and have gone on to have healthy little bundles. I think theres a lot to be said for stress. I know it cant be helped in ttc situations...but I think its defo only going to help if you can let your body do what its meant too.
> 
> Ive even stopped counting cycles now, or thinking about how long its been. When I see my ticker I dont get depressed that its been so long, ive started telling myself "atleast I can tell my little miracle just how long he/she was wanted for!" :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> definately wanted
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Well, just got home from work for Simon to tell me the bank are being twats and to getting paperwork sorted so it could be another 2wks before we move! Fucked off doesn't even come close! Sobbing doesn't I've had a go at Simon and said what's the point in trying to buy a fucking house if the people your paying to do the work don't actually do it!! Soooo fucked off right now! Should be having a lovely evening my family celebrating my mums 50th birthday but instead I'm on the bed sobbing my fucking heart out! I actually wanna hit or break something!!
> 
> Not at a happy bunny right now!!!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> i know this wont make it any easier but it 'could' be 2 more weeks - not a definate
> 
> in your heart you want to be in your new house but whether it be this weekend or next or even the following weekend - it will be special and worth the wait
> 
> dont let some paper pusher at the bank ruin your night celebrating your mums 50th
> 
> shes only 50 onceClick to expand...

AGREE!!!

Fuck em laura. You know how banks are they are always taking the piss. Youll be in your new house in no time! x


----------



## sarahuk

Charrrrrrrrrrrrrlybear! How de be? :D


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I keep reminding him hes senile lol.
> 
> Nope I know exactly what you mean! It seems like most of the women ive met through here that have been LTTTC have eventually gotten there once they let go of all the strains and stresses and have gone on to have healthy little bundles. I think theres a lot to be said for stress. I know it cant be helped in ttc situations...but I think its defo only going to help if you can let your body do what its meant too.
> 
> Ive even stopped counting cycles now, or thinking about how long its been. When I see my ticker I dont get depressed that its been so long, ive started telling myself "atleast I can tell my little miracle just how long he/she was wanted for!" :D xxx
> 
> Aww bless lol :haha:
> 
> That's what I kept getting told hun after we suffered our loss in January, that my body just wasn't ready and when it is, that's when our time will be :) You will get there hun and your little miracle will be loved and spoilt :D Aww that is so sweet hun and a great way of looking at it :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> See...once u started to feel that, and know your time would come...it did! xClick to expand...

It sure did hun. I was still stressing over it though remember? I even thought I didn't Ov! :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Its all over a letter from Simons work. Long story which I can't be added to go into lol but then today they sent something to his hr for them to fill in and it said he lived in Somerset, worked in farmfoods and was called Charlie?!? They sent the wrong bleeding form over! It was then gone 5 when they sent the right one over and the lady who needed to sign it had gone home! absolute aresholes! 

Not as pissed now, just need to know when it'll be cause of work. Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Charrrrrrrrrrrrrlybear! How de be? :D

ya missed me BG???????????


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I keep reminding him hes senile lol.
> 
> Nope I know exactly what you mean! It seems like most of the women ive met through here that have been LTTTC have eventually gotten there once they let go of all the strains and stresses and have gone on to have healthy little bundles. I think theres a lot to be said for stress. I know it cant be helped in ttc situations...but I think its defo only going to help if you can let your body do what its meant too.
> 
> Ive even stopped counting cycles now, or thinking about how long its been. When I see my ticker I dont get depressed that its been so long, ive started telling myself "atleast I can tell my little miracle just how long he/she was wanted for!" :D xxx
> 
> Aww bless lol :haha:
> 
> That's what I kept getting told hun after we suffered our loss in January, that my body just wasn't ready and when it is, that's when our time will be :) You will get there hun and your little miracle will be loved and spoilt :D Aww that is so sweet hun and a great way of looking at it :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> See...once u started to feel that, and know your time would come...it did! xClick to expand...
> 
> It sure did hun. I was still stressing over it though remember? I even thought I didn't Ov! :blush: xxxClick to expand...

Same with Laura too! She had the call and didnt think she was going to get pregnant on her own and she was already up the duff!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Its all over a letter from Simons work. Long story which I can't be added to go into lol but then today they sent something to his hr for them to fill in and it said he lived in Somerset, worked in farmfoods and was called Charlie?!? They sent the wrong bleeding form over! It was then gone 5 when they sent the right one over and the lady who needed to sign it had gone home! absolute aresholes!
> 
> Not as pissed now, just need to know when it'll be cause of work. Xxx

Bloody muppets arent they!! Hopefully the woman will be able to put a rush through on the paperwork since it was their mistake and not yours?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Charrrrrrrrrrrrrlybear! How de be? :D
> 
> ya missed me BG???????????Click to expand...

OFC!!!

UPDATE! xD 

xxx


----------



## sarahuk

So how are my ladies today? :)

Im not too bad. Went to the hospital this morning and my CD20 bloods done. Bit strange to have them on cd20 if you ask me but thats what the doc ordered! Did tell the nurse this morning doing it that if these tests were for ov they were missing the mark cos i hadnt ovulated yet so my progesterone would be low lol. Off they went to the docs and still had to have it done. Fairly pointless if u ask me cos no doubt when i go back to see them they will tell me yet again i didnt ovulate...which ofc i didnt...i was still getting positive opks lol...joke!

Either way...turns out that im getting my ultrasound done in october and sounds like the specialist will be doing it because she said that i was hving all my results giving by my specialist on the same appointment so it must be all done together. Have to admitt...im nervous now...im enjoying living in ignorance to the issues atm lol!!

What u ladies up to for the rest of this week?

x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Charrrrrrrrrrrrrlybear! How de be? :D
> 
> ya missed me BG???????????Click to expand...
> 
> OFC!!!
> 
> UPDATE! xD
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

no



sarahuk said:


> So how are my ladies today? :)
> 
> Im not too bad. Went to the hospital this morning and my CD20 bloods done. Bit strange to have them on cd20 if you ask me but thats what the doc ordered! Did tell the nurse this morning doing it that if these tests were for ov they were missing the mark cos i hadnt ovulated yet so my progesterone would be low lol. Off they went to the docs and still had to have it done. Fairly pointless if u ask me cos no doubt when i go back to see them they will tell me yet again i didnt ovulate...which ofc i didnt...i was still getting positive opks lol...joke!
> 
> Either way...turns out that im getting my ultrasound done in october and sounds like the specialist will be doing it because she said that i was hving all my results giving by my specialist on the same appointment so it must be all done together. Have to admitt...im nervous now...im enjoying living in ignorance to the issues atm lol!!
> 
> What u ladies up to for the rest of this week?
> 
> x

im so happy things are moving forward for you BG, you deserve for some good news soon 

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Charrrrrrrrrrrrrlybear! How de be? :D
> 
> ya missed me BG???????????Click to expand...
> 
> OFC!!!
> 
> UPDATE! xD
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> So how are my ladies today? :)
> 
> Im not too bad. Went to the hospital this morning and my CD20 bloods done. Bit strange to have them on cd20 if you ask me but thats what the doc ordered! Did tell the nurse this morning doing it that if these tests were for ov they were missing the mark cos i hadnt ovulated yet so my progesterone would be low lol. Off they went to the docs and still had to have it done. Fairly pointless if u ask me cos no doubt when i go back to see them they will tell me yet again i didnt ovulate...which ofc i didnt...i was still getting positive opks lol...joke!
> 
> Either way...turns out that im getting my ultrasound done in october and sounds like the specialist will be doing it because she said that i was hving all my results giving by my specialist on the same appointment so it must be all done together. Have to admitt...im nervous now...im enjoying living in ignorance to the issues atm lol!!
> 
> What u ladies up to for the rest of this week?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> im so happy things are moving forward for you BG, you deserve for some good news soon
> 
> xxClick to expand...

We both do chick.

Its been such a long and tedious journey...but we shall have our babies too :D Well..Ill have baby...youll have babies!! TWINS for Pinky!! WOOOHOO!!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad things are moving hun :) its about time! Lol tigers crossed for good news whatever it may be :) 

Well ladies, I've now got an infected toe! Looks I growing but I had an op a few years back to prevent them, think my new found hormones could be causing my nails to grow quicker and thus back out to the sides and splinter :( it bloody hurts!!! 

As for the house its looking like next week could be a goer :happydance: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

id be happy with an evap line!!!!!!

im not greedy - id be happy with one but as this is my one and only time i'm ttc twins would be great


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Yeah that's true chick :shock: Glad things are going well for you hun, well, things are getting done to try and help you etc :hugs: As for me, I had a phone call this morning and I have a job interview tomorrow, nervous but excited at the same time :blush: xxx

Woohoo! Twins for Pinky :happydance: :D xxx

Laura - Ouch about your toe! :( Woohoo for the house!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Ooo interview :) tell all!! 

Pinky its def gonna be twins for you, I can fee it ;) xxx

Thanks jess it really hurts :( keeping our fingers crossed for next week xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It's an interview for a House-Keeping job in a really posh hotel, it's called the Queens Hotel. I'm going to have to be honest from the minute we meet about my pregnancy as there is a lot of chemicals involved and I have been advised that it's not good for myself or Tyler :wacko: Also it's a fast paced job and involves lot's of bending etc xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Glad things are moving hun :) its about time! Lol tigers crossed for good news whatever it may be :)
> 
> Well ladies, I've now got an infected toe! Looks I growing but I had an op a few years back to prevent them, think my new found hormones could be causing my nails to grow quicker and thus back out to the sides and splinter :( it bloody hurts!!!
> 
> As for the house its looking like next week could be a goer :happydance: xxx

YAY for next week!! Look at this extra time as time to get more tlc from the family before you and Simon have to do it all! xD

Get that checked out Mrs...you dont want an infected toe to deal with! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> id be happy with an evap line!!!!!!
> 
> im not greedy - id be happy with one but as this is my one and only time i'm ttc twins would be great

They run in the family!! I want you to have twins soooooo bad! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> id be happy with an evap line!!!!!!
> 
> im not greedy - id be happy with one but as this is my one and only time i'm ttc twins would be great

Oh...and sorry chick...you wont find an evap on these insta alerts...it sucks doesnt it!! I actually started to miss them lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Yeah that's true chick :shock: Glad things are going well for you hun, well, things are getting done to try and help you etc :hugs: As for me, I had a phone call this morning and I have a job interview tomorrow, nervous but excited at the same time :blush: xxx
> 
> Woohoo! Twins for Pinky :happydance: :D xxx
> 
> Laura - Ouch about your toe! :( Woohoo for the house!!!! :happydance: xxx

Thats great news about the job interview!! Im crossing fingers and toes that you want the job and that you also are offered it! x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - It's an interview for a House-Keeping job in a really posh hotel, it's called the Queens Hotel. I'm going to have to be honest from the minute we meet about my pregnancy as there is a lot of chemicals involved and I have been advised that it's not good for myself or Tyler :wacko: Also it's a fast paced job and involves lot's of bending etc xxx

Hmm ye...id make it the first thing outta my mouth tbh soon as I got there. Is it something thats been forced on by the jobseekers people? x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - It's an interview for a House-Keeping job in a really posh hotel, it's called the Queens Hotel. I'm going to have to be honest from the minute we meet about my pregnancy as there is a lot of chemicals involved and I have been advised that it's not good for myself or Tyler :wacko: Also it's a fast paced job and involves lot's of bending etc xxx
> 
> Hmm ye...id make it the first thing outta my mouth tbh soon as I got there. Is it something thats been forced on by the jobseekers people? xClick to expand...

Thank you for the crossing of the fingers chick, I would love the job as it will get the social off our backs! Not so much been forced upon by the jobseekers people but I am on a work program and my advisor pressured me into applying for loads of cleaning jobs in hotels etc, it's part of the jobcentre just more advanced so yeah, can say that :wacko: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

It stupid what they make you do at times! You'd be better off as a check out assistant in your local supermarket! Lets hope they say there's a way round it and you get the job :) my friends just started working for travel lodge doing house keeping and loves it. Bearing in mind she's a qualified forensic scientist and has applied for jobs all over the country and Wales!! 

I shall get it checked today :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

good luck natt


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - It's an interview for a House-Keeping job in a really posh hotel, it's called the Queens Hotel. I'm going to have to be honest from the minute we meet about my pregnancy as there is a lot of chemicals involved and I have been advised that it's not good for myself or Tyler :wacko: Also it's a fast paced job and involves lot's of bending etc xxx
> 
> Hmm ye...id make it the first thing outta my mouth tbh soon as I got there. Is it something thats been forced on by the jobseekers people? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the crossing of the fingers chick, I would love the job as it will get the social off our backs! Not so much been forced upon by the jobseekers people but I am on a work program and my advisor pressured me into applying for loads of cleaning jobs in hotels etc, it's part of the jobcentre just more advanced so yeah, can say that :wacko: xxxClick to expand...

Ahhh ye MAtt has been sent on that too!

Stick ur bump out and tell them about your bad morning sickness and how you cant touch chemicals...I think they are unlikely to offer the job to someone preggo anyway...thats quite an active job hun and you dont want to be waddling about later in pregnancy trying to do stuffs like that!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It stupid what they make you do at times! You'd be better off as a check out assistant in your local supermarket! Lets hope they say there's a way round it and you get the job :) my friends just started working for travel lodge doing house keeping and loves it. Bearing in mind she's a qualified forensic scientist and has applied for jobs all over the country and Wales!!
> 
> I shall get it checked today :) xxx

See...just goes to show...doesnt matter how qualified you are or arent these days...economy is shit either way!!


----------



## sarahuk

CROSSSSSHAIRS!!! WOOOOOOT!

Im either 1dpo or 3dpo...not convinced I am 3...but hey...atleast it means if im wrong and I am indeed one..I will be able to experience the "late af syndrome" for once! Either way..just glad its over. Matts been asking me every day for a week if I have crosshairs yet...I really must explain things to him better lol.

How u ladies doing today?


----------



## Laura2806

It does indeed hun! Its about who you know now not what you know. 

:happydance: for crosshairs!!! Bless matt :) you should sit him down and give him a lesson in it all :haha: I bet he knows what to do when the times right, or not for that matter! :rofl: 

My toes starting to hurt again :( its not as swollen today but still bloody hurts! Other than that and being knavkered im good lol hows you? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah im fine thanks chicky :) Just hate the tww...much prefer the pre ov stage!

Hmm get the nurse to take a look..maybe u got some growing into ur skin that needs taking out?

Hes generally really good bless him and sits there and listens to everything I am trying to tell him. I cant complain! x


----------



## Laura2806

Good :) get crocheting to keep your mind busy and sexy time to keep your body busy :haha: 

She said to see how it goes and see the doc if doesn't start to clear up. Lots of salt baths and savalon! 

That's better than Simon then! Lol he just knew that at the end of the month is normally when im on so doesn't try sex lol I thought that was pretty observant to be fair lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I have sent CV's out to countless amount of companies and I never hear back from any, took me by surprise that this Hotel actually got back to me! There are just no jobs out there whatsoever :( xxx 

Pinky - Thank you chick :hugs: xxx

Sarah - Is Matt being pressured too? I asked about the chemicals and the lady interviewing me said they don't use any harmful chemicals, what do they use to clean toilets etc then? I would have thought bleach was harmful? :wacko: Woohoo for crosshairs!!!! :happydance: xxx

My job interview went well all in all, I think she was pleased with the answers that I gave to her questions. I didn't get to tell her first that I was expecting as she just went into it, she showed me around the rooms then at the end she said you can start on Thursday as a Temporary Contract and see how I get on, at the end, I told her I was expecting and she said she needed to speak to someone and then get back to me, said she'll probably still see me on Thursday, it does seem like very hard work! You have to clean a bedroom and en suite bathroom in half an hour and you get 15 bedrooms a day! If you leave as much as a hair on the floor, you have to do it again! Involves a lot of bending and you have to clean the bathroom floor on your hands and knees :wacko:


----------



## Laura2806

It's a joke isn't it! Took Simon 6months of going from temp job to temp job before he found this one and then a further 7months to get took on!totally de-moralising :hugs: 

Glad it went well Hun :) fingers crossed for Thursday, make sure you don't over exert yourself tho Hun, Tyler's more mportant :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Ooo interview :) tell all!!
> 
> Pinky its def gonna be twins for you, I can fee it ;) xxx
> 
> Thanks jess it really hurts :( keeping our fingers crossed for next week xxx

you can fee it???????????? Have i gotta pay for mine :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> It's a joke isn't it! Took Simon 6months of going from temp job to temp job before he found this one and then a further 7months to get took on!totally de-moralising :hugs:
> 
> Glad it went well Hun :) fingers crossed for Thursday, make sure you don't over exert yourself tho Hun, Tyler's more mportant :) xxx

It sure is hun. Blimey, that is a long time! I was like that with a previous job though, it was agency work and I worked for them for 4 years and I never got took on permanent, there was a lot of Polish and they got took on after working for a month! :growlmad: Not fair! :hugs: 

Thank you hun :) I personally think it's going to be challenging if I do get it, can't exactly slack with a job like that, not when you have to meet deadlines :( I'm actually worried incase she says I have got it xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Glad things are moving hun :) its about time! Lol tigers crossed for good news whatever it may be :)
> 
> Well ladies, I've now got an infected toe! Looks I growing but I had an op a few years back to prevent them, think my new found hormones could be causing my nails to grow quicker and thus back out to the sides and splinter :( it bloody hurts!!!
> 
> As for the house its looking like next week could be a goer :happydance: xxx

I had ingrowing toenails and had them both operated on at same time - since then the otherside of the nail is causing problems and i have to keep them really short but if i dont cut them back every few weeks then it starts growing into the skin and i literally have to pull it out - pain!

I find it hard cos my boobs get in the way lol

Its not nice when it gets infected - the natural remedy is soak your feet in warm water with vinegar and rock salt - i pour tons of both in and soak for a good half hour


----------



## Pinky32

im sorry, i dont mean this disrespectfully to you natt but i dont think the job centre should be making you apply for a job like that

Its one thing if it was giving a room a light dusting or something equally light but at 23 weeks preggy i think its terrible that they want you bending down, crouching, leaning over baths etc and 15 mins isnt long which means you will be aware of the time and slightly panicing about getting it done on time

how long do the jobcentre think you can do this for? until 10 mins before labour?

edit - im not saying preggyness is an illness - just that i dont think you should be made to do manual work like that


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> im sorry, i dont mean this disrespectfully to you natt but i dont think the job centre should be making you apply for a job like that
> 
> Its one thing if it was giving a room a light dusting or something equally light but at 23 weeks preggy i think its terrible that they want you bending down, crouching, leaning over baths etc and 15 mins isnt long which means you will be aware of the time and slightly panicing about getting it done on time
> 
> how long do the jobcentre think you can do this for? until 10 mins before labour?
> 
> edit - im not saying preggyness is an illness - just that i dont think you should be made to do manual work like that

No need to apologise hun and you are not being disrespectful at all, I appreciate your honesty and to be honest, even if they say I have got the job, I'm going to turn it down :wacko: 

That's true hun, light cleaning I could cope with but this is a bit too much I think! I would constantly be watching the clock as I do panic, as you have previously noticed :blush: 

I totally understand where you are coming from, another job she wanted me to do was in a pet shop! I'm not allowed to work with sawdust of clean cat litter, she's pressuring me into doing things I can't do! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

see i can understand they hve to try to pus you into work but even if its something you can do now, you might not next month so whats the point

i didnt mean you panic lol i meant anyone, 15 mins really isnt that long for a full clean


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> see i can understand they hve to try to pus you into work but even if its something you can do now, you might not next month so whats the point
> 
> i didnt mean you panic lol i meant anyone, 15 mins really isnt that long for a full clean

Very true hun, will just have to see how things go, if I do take it, I probably wouldn't get passed the temporary contract as I wouldn't be able to put 100% effort into it.

I know what you meant hun, just saying that I panic lol. You get half an hour to clean 1 room x


----------



## Pinky32

oops
half hour still isnt long to do a full proper clean


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> oops
> half hour still isnt long to do a full proper clean

It's not, that's why I think the job may be too stressful and difficult for me at this moment in time :wacko: x


----------



## Pinky32

see what happens and do what you think is best


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> see what happens and do what you think is best

I will do hun, thank you :) x


----------



## Laura2806

I think pinkys right natt, my office job can be too much and that's just going up and down stairs to diff offices and the kitchen! Lol just standing hurts me! Lol it is wring of them to push you into jobs you actually can't do. Almost like making you operate on someone without training :haha: 

Haha pinky no fee hun lol ;) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

you need a sit down job, not one where your on your feet all day, let alone cleaning

by pushing you into any ole job and takes you off the dole list

cant see the point really cos your going to be taking time off for birth and you wont be elligible for maternity pay so when would they expect you back - or are you meant to give birth in lunch hour lol

phewww thats a relief laura lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless hun, you should tell them to build an elevator for you :haha: It's disgusting that they push people into jobs, then if you don't go, they stop your money :wacko: xxx

Pinky - They must want us to give birth in our lunch hour lol, they probably wouldn't take me back on afterwards anyway so there's no point. She hasn't even rang me back yet so maybe I haven't got the job anyway :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

meant in a nice way - i hope they dont call you to say you have the job


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> meant in a nice way - i hope they dont call you to say you have the job

You and me both hun x


----------



## Laura2806

Lol fingers crossed for no phone call then :haha: 

Sooooo hot today!! All sweaty and minging at work lol glad there's only 2hrs left! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Lol fingers crossed for no phone call then :haha:
> 
> Sooooo hot today!! All sweaty and minging at work lol glad there's only 2hrs left! Xxx

Hehe are we confusing you hun? :haha: If I wasn't expecting then I would literally jump at the job, but as I don't have long left, it's too hard work lol! :blush:

I'm hot aswell and it's raining? Wtf lol! I am sooooo tired! No energy whatsoever! I can't understand that if my body is so tired then why won't it let me sleep at night?!? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I know what you mean. Atm its just too much. 

Same here lol I wanna go and stand in the rain! Wouldn't look good shopping later then tho lol 

See now I was asleep at 8pm last night! Lol all my body wants to go is sleep! It is getting more uncomfortable tho! Bella got in bed with me when Simon got up, she lies on the pillows with her head over your shoulder snuggled into your neck, sooo cute :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I know what you mean. Atm its just too much.
> 
> Same here lol I wanna go and stand in the rain! Wouldn't look good shopping later then tho lol
> 
> See now I was asleep at 8pm last night! Lol all my body wants to go is sleep! It is getting more uncomfortable tho! Bella got in bed with me when Simon got up, she lies on the pillows with her head over your shoulder snuggled into your neck, sooo cute :) xxx

You would end up with a cold if you went and stood in the rain :shock: 

I'll swap you for one night? All I want is one good nights sleep lol! Aww bless her lol, I love it when pets snuggle with you hehe xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Natt glad to hear job interview went great, but Pinky and laura and you are defo right to much for a pregnant women. But I am sorry to hear you've gotta turn it down as it IS TO MUCH, for you and baby. x x x

Hope everyone's ok?

Pinky and Sarah and KT Good Luck For This Cycle Girlie's. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you chick. I am grateful for all your lovely ladies honesty, I would never forgive myself if I went ahead with the job and something happened to me or Tyler :( Hope you are ok hun? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

That's true natt! Even though I sleep im still knackered :( 

Gotta do what's best hunni :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's true natt! Even though I sleep im still knackered :(
> 
> Gotta do what's best hunni :) xxx

It's awful isn't it hun? Feel like I have been out binge drinking for the past few days! :( 

That's very true hun, Karl's best friend said exactly the same to me today, got to think of mine and Tyler's health, stuff the jobcentre :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yep and its only gonna get worse!! Lol 

Stuff the jobcentre indeed :) 

Well im making another cake today! That'll be 4wkends in a row I've made one! This ones for my nans birthday :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - I have sent CV's out to countless amount of companies and I never hear back from any, took me by surprise that this Hotel actually got back to me! There are just no jobs out there whatsoever :( xxx
> 
> Pinky - Thank you chick :hugs: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Is Matt being pressured too? I asked about the chemicals and the lady interviewing me said they don't use any harmful chemicals, what do they use to clean toilets etc then? I would have thought bleach was harmful? :wacko: Woohoo for crosshairs!!!! :happydance: xxx
> 
> My job interview went well all in all, I think she was pleased with the answers that I gave to her questions. I didn't get to tell her first that I was expecting as she just went into it, she showed me around the rooms then at the end she said you can start on Thursday as a Temporary Contract and see how I get on, at the end, I told her I was expecting and she said she needed to speak to someone and then get back to me, said she'll probably still see me on Thursday, it does seem like very hard work! You have to clean a bedroom and en suite bathroom in half an hour and you get 15 bedrooms a day! If you leave as much as a hair on the floor, you have to do it again! Involves a lot of bending and you have to clean the bathroom floor on your hands and knees :wacko:

If they force you into doing it natt then go for one day then maybe tell them you cant do the work physically with the pregnancy. I saw how hard my mate struggled with an office job when pregnant let alone a physical one like this.

He hasnt been pressured so far but Im thinking its coming. Mind you, we dont mind because its been ahrd finding him work lately and hes so bored at home so hes said he will even stack shelves :)

x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Ooo interview :) tell all!!
> 
> Pinky its def gonna be twins for you, I can fee it ;) xxx
> 
> Thanks jess it really hurts :( keeping our fingers crossed for next week xxx
> 
> you can fee it???????????? Have i gotta pay for mine :cry:Click to expand...

Fee it...haha :D

I hope we dont have to pay...dunno about you ut ive already spent a small fortune on ttc since I started lol!!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Glad things are moving hun :) its about time! Lol tigers crossed for good news whatever it may be :)
> 
> Well ladies, I've now got an infected toe! Looks I growing but I had an op a few years back to prevent them, think my new found hormones could be causing my nails to grow quicker and thus back out to the sides and splinter :( it bloody hurts!!!
> 
> As for the house its looking like next week could be a goer :happydance: xxx
> 
> I had ingrowing toenails and had them both operated on at same time - since then the otherside of the nail is causing problems and i have to keep them really short but if i dont cut them back every few weeks then it starts growing into the skin and i literally have to pull it out - pain!
> 
> I find it hard cos my boobs get in the way lol
> 
> Its not nice when it gets infected - the natural remedy is soak your feet in warm water with vinegar and rock salt - i pour tons of both in and soak for a good half hourClick to expand...

That sounds right relaxing...and I dont even have the toe probs...might still do this though!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> im sorry, i dont mean this disrespectfully to you natt but i dont think the job centre should be making you apply for a job like that
> 
> Its one thing if it was giving a room a light dusting or something equally light but at 23 weeks preggy i think its terrible that they want you bending down, crouching, leaning over baths etc and 15 mins isnt long which means you will be aware of the time and slightly panicing about getting it done on time
> 
> how long do the jobcentre think you can do this for? until 10 mins before labour?
> 
> edit - im not saying preggyness is an illness - just that i dont think you should be made to do manual work like that

AGREE!!!

I think its well bad. Infact, id make a complain to your personal advisor about this if they do push you to do it. I think personally its disgusting that they would expect anyone pregnant to do this kind of job. Period.


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> see what happens and do what you think is best
> 
> I will do hun, thank you :) xClick to expand...

Id also get an appointment with my doc and ask them to write a letter of support to throw at the job center against physical jobs. Might help x


----------



## sarahuk

Hi ladies!

Hope youre all ok and having lovely weekends!!

Sorry ive been so quiet lately but I actually ended up being admitted to hospital with my gallbladder disease and was being put through assessment for surgery to remove it. As I wasnt an emergency (no blockage of the duct cos of the stones)...I gotta wait now for an outpatients departyment appointment. 

Man...I hate to say these words but...I hope I didnt catch the egg this month. I ahd to have a lower abdominal xray done and since I was 4dpo I couldnt say there was a chance i was pregnant really. I told her i was trying and ovulated 4 days before but she went ahead anyway. I hope it doesnt do damage to eggs if I did happen to catch it.

Sods law..this will be the cycle I catch it after the xrays...my body craves trouble and dramas lol :)

xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Glad things are moving hun :) its about time! Lol tigers crossed for good news whatever it may be :)
> 
> Well ladies, I've now got an infected toe! Looks I growing but I had an op a few years back to prevent them, think my new found hormones could be causing my nails to grow quicker and thus back out to the sides and splinter :( it bloody hurts!!!
> 
> As for the house its looking like next week could be a goer :happydance: xxx
> 
> I had ingrowing toenails and had them both operated on at same time - since then the otherside of the nail is causing problems and i have to keep them really short but if i dont cut them back every few weeks then it starts growing into the skin and i literally have to pull it out - pain!
> 
> I find it hard cos my boobs get in the way lol
> 
> Its not nice when it gets infected - the natural remedy is soak your feet in warm water with vinegar and rock salt - i pour tons of both in and soak for a good half hourClick to expand...
> 
> That sounds right relaxing...and I dont even have the toe probs...might still do this though!Click to expand...

its good if youve got a bit of hard skin or just to freshen your feet


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hope youre all ok and having lovely weekends!!
> 
> Sorry ive been so quiet lately but I actually ended up being admitted to hospital with my gallbladder disease and was being put through assessment for surgery to remove it. As I wasnt an emergency (no blockage of the duct cos of the stones)...I gotta wait now for an outpatients departyment appointment.
> 
> Man...I hate to say these words but...I hope I didnt catch the egg this month. I ahd to have a lower abdominal xray done and since I was 4dpo I couldnt say there was a chance i was pregnant really. I told her i was trying and ovulated 4 days before but she went ahead anyway. I hope it doesnt do damage to eggs if I did happen to catch it.
> 
> Sods law..this will be the cycle I catch it after the xrays...my body craves trouble and dramas lol :)
> 
> xx

im glad your home now xx

personally i think ff is wrong this month - i think you ov'd the next day or the day after

I know when i had my MRI scan earlier this year they told me that the egg would still be travelling (i think i was aorund 6dpo) and well hidden

Ive read of loads of pple that have had xrays, scans n operations and then afterwards they find out that they were preggy the whole time

i know you werent classed as an emergency but seeing as you were there, they should have just operated

I know what your like - dont worry about it until you get the letter


----------



## Laura2806

Lol it would be just your luck wouldn't it :haha: glad your home now tho and fingers crossed they get it sorted pre baby, an op is the last thing you want with a lil one! 

I'm sure it wouldn't harm eggy this early on, as pinky said its sill traveling so tucked away. Fingers crossed either way xxx

And it all only gets more expensive! Worth every penny tho :) 

My toes cleared up now so. Think it could have been just a bit of skin I caught more than anything. :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It sure is only going to get worse, the way I have been feeling this past week with not sleeping, I would probably have ended up collapsing! No energy whatsoever! :( Ooo do we get to see pictures of your nans cake? :) xxx

Sarah - I am so tempted to put a complaint in, I won't be seeing her now until the end of September as I have put myself onto a Confidence Course to get her off my back! I'll see her once after that as it's a 4 week course then I'll be going onto Income Support so all is good! Aww bless, it's only a matter of time before they start pressuring people, I don't blame him, it can sometimes get boring sitting at home all day but when you have no energy, you have no choice :blush: Ooo that's a good idea about the letter from my Doctor, thank you for that chick

Really glad to hear you are home and well now hun, as the other ladies have said, I'm sure little eggy will be safe this early on as it's still travelling. I had to have a CT scan when I got admitted to hospital when they thought I had a stroke and they just put a couple of really heavy apron things over my stomach so it wouldn't cause any damage xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Here's nan's cake :) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-14.jpg 

Decided to make a chocolate fridge cake too :) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-13.jpg

That's not good, you need to look after you and Tyler! Try resting in the day or getting a mat/v shaped pillow xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Omg your cakes are beautiful! You sure are talented! Your nan is going to love it and yum yum, chocolate cake! *Licks lips* :haha: 

I have tried resting during the day but I just can't sleep chick, need something to help me sleep otherwise I'm not going to have any energy :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun :) she loved it! 

Maybe ask your midwife at your next apt, see what she says. If she's no help try your gp. Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun :) she loved it!
> 
> Maybe ask your midwife at your next apt, see what she says. If she's no help try your gp. Xxx

You're welcome hun. I thought your nan would love it hehe :D 

I am going to chick, can't keep going on like this with no energy :shock: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Nah def get checked :) and hopefully they'll get you sleeping :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Glad things are moving hun :) its about time! Lol tigers crossed for good news whatever it may be :)
> 
> Well ladies, I've now got an infected toe! Looks I growing but I had an op a few years back to prevent them, think my new found hormones could be causing my nails to grow quicker and thus back out to the sides and splinter :( it bloody hurts!!!
> 
> As for the house its looking like next week could be a goer :happydance: xxx
> 
> I had ingrowing toenails and had them both operated on at same time - since then the otherside of the nail is causing problems and i have to keep them really short but if i dont cut them back every few weeks then it starts growing into the skin and i literally have to pull it out - pain!
> 
> I find it hard cos my boobs get in the way lol
> 
> Its not nice when it gets infected - the natural remedy is soak your feet in warm water with vinegar and rock salt - i pour tons of both in and soak for a good half hourClick to expand...
> 
> That sounds right relaxing...and I dont even have the toe probs...might still do this though!Click to expand...
> 
> its good if youve got a bit of hard skin or just to freshen your feetClick to expand...

I do get a little bit of rough around the heel so...this is defo on the cards for trying!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hope youre all ok and having lovely weekends!!
> 
> Sorry ive been so quiet lately but I actually ended up being admitted to hospital with my gallbladder disease and was being put through assessment for surgery to remove it. As I wasnt an emergency (no blockage of the duct cos of the stones)...I gotta wait now for an outpatients departyment appointment.
> 
> Man...I hate to say these words but...I hope I didnt catch the egg this month. I ahd to have a lower abdominal xray done and since I was 4dpo I couldnt say there was a chance i was pregnant really. I told her i was trying and ovulated 4 days before but she went ahead anyway. I hope it doesnt do damage to eggs if I did happen to catch it.
> 
> Sods law..this will be the cycle I catch it after the xrays...my body craves trouble and dramas lol :)
> 
> xx
> 
> im glad your home now xx
> 
> personally i think ff is wrong this month - i think you ov'd the next day or the day after
> 
> I know when i had my MRI scan earlier this year they told me that the egg would still be travelling (i think i was aorund 6dpo) and well hidden
> 
> Ive read of loads of pple that have had xrays, scans n operations and then afterwards they find out that they were preggy the whole time
> 
> i know you werent classed as an emergency but seeing as you were there, they should have just operated
> 
> I know what your like - dont worry about it until you get the letterClick to expand...

For once im not worried, strange I know!! I think its because ive accepted that I need the op eventually and if I keep putting it off im just suffering for stubornness.

I kind of wish they had just whipped it out there and then...I mean its gunna cost the same in the end anyway and surely it makes more sense to get me out of pain sooner rather than later...stupid NHS!

Ive no idea about this cycle...tbh im just going to run with it and see what happens :) I havent been able to temp since I was in hosp so no idea if FF would move my days or not. I guess it wont make much difference anyway.

I have absolutely ZERO symptoms of anything. I dont even have my usual post ovulation sore nipples or cramping that I always seem to get. Its like im still in pre ov stage waiting for the opk to turn!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lol it would be just your luck wouldn't it :haha: glad your home now tho and fingers crossed they get it sorted pre baby, an op is the last thing you want with a lil one!
> 
> I'm sure it wouldn't harm eggy this early on, as pinky said its sill traveling so tucked away. Fingers crossed either way xxx
> 
> And it all only gets more expensive! Worth every penny tho :)
> 
> My toes cleared up now so. Think it could have been just a bit of skin I caught more than anything. :) xxx

Glad to hear that the toe is on the mend...lat thing you need is to be hobbling about!

Atleast the surgery -can- be done keyhole. But they dont know for sure until they get me on the table. I have a bit of an inflamed liver apparently which means they might have to cut me open to do the surgery rather than keyhole, and ive been warned its a slow recovery that way. Bugger!! So yeah I would actually rather get it done first..baby come second!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - It sure is only going to get worse, the way I have been feeling this past week with not sleeping, I would probably have ended up collapsing! No energy whatsoever! :( Ooo do we get to see pictures of your nans cake? :) xxx
> 
> Sarah - I am so tempted to put a complaint in, I won't be seeing her now until the end of September as I have put myself onto a Confidence Course to get her off my back! I'll see her once after that as it's a 4 week course then I'll be going onto Income Support so all is good! Aww bless, it's only a matter of time before they start pressuring people, I don't blame him, it can sometimes get boring sitting at home all day but when you have no energy, you have no choice :blush: Ooo that's a good idea about the letter from my Doctor, thank you for that chick
> 
> Really glad to hear you are home and well now hun, as the other ladies have said, I'm sure little eggy will be safe this early on as it's still travelling. I had to have a CT scan when I got admitted to hospital when they thought I had a stroke and they just put a couple of really heavy apron things over my stomach so it wouldn't cause any damage xxx

Happy 24wks chick!!

Thanks hun...im sure all will be well. I dont have any positive feeling about this cycle anyway so im sure its a moot point!

Atleast they are leaving you alone. It feels to me like these days they are hounding the genuine people and letting those that are taking the piss continue to do so...so annoying!!

Yep get ur doc involved...can work wonders  x


----------



## Pinky32

In a way it would have been more cost effective to have kept you in there and then just whip it out as soon as a slot is free

Im glad your going to get it done - yayyyyy fingers crossed we will both be pain free


----------



## Laura2806

Fingers for pain feel ladies followed BFPs! 

No symptoms isn't a bad thing hun, good mean the opposite! 

Make sure your resting up plenty and getting matt to wait on you :haha: which I'm sure he is anyway! 

Pinky how's things going Hun? Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

laura if im honest life is shit at the moment which is why im a bit quiet

got my operation in a week and a half plus other shit going on :(


----------



## Laura2806

That sucks hun :( at least your getting your op tho so fingers crossed you'll be pain free before too much longer :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> In a way it would have been more cost effective to have kept you in there and then just whip it out as soon as a slot is free
> 
> Im glad your going to get it done - yayyyyy fingers crossed we will both be pain free

Yes we both need and deserve it!

I agree...it seems a bit daft to just put it off when theres clearly surgeons there to do it  x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> laura if im honest life is shit at the moment which is why im a bit quiet
> 
> got my operation in a week and a half plus other shit going on :(

Yeah you got a lot going on chick...hope we can in some way help to ease your burden lovely :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Hows my ladies doing today?

Man ive been here, there and everywhere today! Doing boring stuff too...though I saw the CUTEST Boofie bear bag in clintons which ive bought to keep my already opened/used/odds and ends of wool in rather than my crate. So that made me happy!

Still notihing going on with me. 8dpo apparently...not had any soreness whatsoever. I dont know if its just cos i dont have anything to obsess over this cycle genuinely, or if its cos im just not symptoms spotting! Either way...been a fairly fast moving dpo..guess the hospital speeded that on!

Two weeks 4 days and im off to yarmouth for a week cant wait!!


xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> That sucks hun :( at least your getting your op tho so fingers crossed you'll be pain free before too much longer :hugs: xxx

thank you, that would be nice



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> In a way it would have been more cost effective to have kept you in there and then just whip it out as soon as a slot is free
> 
> Im glad your going to get it done - yayyyyy fingers crossed we will both be pain free
> 
> Yes we both need and deserve it!
> 
> I agree...it seems a bit daft to just put it off when theres clearly surgeons there to do it  xClick to expand...

amen to that!



sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> laura if im honest life is shit at the moment which is why im a bit quiet
> 
> got my operation in a week and a half plus other shit going on :(
> 
> Yeah you got a lot going on chick...hope we can in some way help to ease your burden lovely :hugs: xClick to expand...

thank you It's great knowing I can rant n rave about daily life with you girls



sarahuk said:


> Hows my ladies doing today?
> 
> Man ive been here, there and everywhere today! Doing boring stuff too...though I saw the CUTEST Boofie bear bag in clintons which ive bought to keep my already opened/used/odds and ends of wool in rather than my crate. So that made me happy!
> 
> Still notihing going on with me. 8dpo apparently...not had any soreness whatsoever. I dont know if its just cos i dont have anything to obsess over this cycle genuinely, or if its cos im just not symptoms spotting! Either way...been a fairly fast moving dpo..guess the hospital speeded that on!
> 
> Two weeks 4 days and im off to yarmouth for a week cant wait!!
> 
> 
> xx

your not going to be there when im out of hospital :cry: your gonna have a fab time


----------



## Pinky32

Natt did you hear back from the hotel?

Laura - any news on moving?

Jess - any news?


----------



## Pinky32

whats a boofie bear?

is that the grey bear?


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for boofle bag :happydance: gotta love him :) 

Its good that this cycle is going quick hun, apart from the hospital bit that is! Means that if this cycle ends the next is close, I hope this cycle doesn't end for 8months tho ;) 

I'm tired now, works draining me! Wouldn't be so bad if I was busy but its dead atm! I'm literally jumping on the post hoping there's a pile of invoices in it only to find there's one! Lol shouldn't complain I guess! Did have to ring the cops today tho, attempted break in, again! Best of it is we don't have anything to nick, not that you could get under a fence anyway :haha: you'd need a skip transporter or a transit inside the gates at least lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Looks like it'll be next week pinky :( solicitors haven't received the mortgage offer through the post yet. Had the questions back from the other peoples solicitors tho so got them to review then they're sending them to us for us to check over. then its just the local authorities search to get back and review, then that's it, other than final contracts lol xxx


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh exciting

make sureyou read their questions thoroughly but your sol should notice snything wrong

the auth search doesnt take long so fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Laura2806

thanks hun :) 

So far its taken 4wks :( I wouldn't mind but everyone in the chain is staying in Tamworth and have had their searches done! I reckon they had started their paperwork before our offer was even put in and accepted. Oh well fi gets crossed for next week! 

When's your op? Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

think positive - the longer it takes the more special it will be when you get in there

the questionnaire is what holds up a lot of sales so the fact that your sol has it from the vendor is great

how many times has work been broken into? is there anything to take?

my last work got broken into but they didnt get in, just tried to smash the doors and windows - its more the inconvenience of it all, waiting for police to come down, fingerprint pple etc just to be given a report number so that you can claim on insurance

my op is friday 31st august - gotta be there at 7.30am and im in for 2 days

woooo hoooo picking up my new glasses on friday - cant wait!!!! will be so nice to be able to read a book again - amazing how much my eyes have deteriorated in past 18 months


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Fingers crossed they will get me sleeping! Happy 26 weeks hunni :happydance: xxx

Sarah - Thank you chick :hugs: They were leaving me alone until yesterday, my advisor from my work program rang me, to cut a long story short, she was asking if she wanted me to let her ring them and try and persuade them to take me on etc. I was like to be honest, I don't know as it's a tough job to do in my condition, after that she seemed p'd off and told me to let her know what went on either way! :wacko: Hope everything goes well with the surgery chick :hugs: xxx

Pinky - Sorry to hear things are shitty for you hun, fingers crossed for pain free in a weeks time though :hugs: I haven't heard anything back from the Hotel no :D She better not just expect me to turn up in the morning without any phone call or anything? :wacko: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Sorry not been on for a while, it was my fiance's birthday yesterday and havent had a chance to come on TBH. x x x

Laura the cake's are lovely hun. :D x x x

Sarah sorry to hear you've been in hospital hun, but glad your home. x x x

Natt Hope you've been resting hun x x x

Pinky, Hope op goe's great and makes you pain free hun, and if you was talking about doctor's its not untill tuesday 28th because my shity Doc's are always fully booked for a week or so. JOKE I know. Did have an app for blood work's, but gonna have to go hospital cause I couldn't make it to doc's this morning. It's not for TTC though there for my leg's as iv been having lump's coming up that go a little red then the redness fade's but the lump is so painful and tender. Now got them rising up my body had one on my lower back yesterday. Dunno WTF is going on but I will find out soon. Thx for asking hun. x x x

Kt hun, would be lovely to hear from you when your ready hun and in your own time, dont rush. Hope your ok sweetie, were alway's hear for ya and dont forget it. x x x BIG HUGS x x x 

Hope everyone's ok. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

what is the point of pushing you into that job - is it the only job in your area? I understand they have to be seen to be doing their job but tbh if the hotel havent called you or the jobcentre to say you have the job then chances are you dont have it (meant in a nice way) - whats the point of her 'persuading' them to take you on when they know its a physical job that you will only be able to do for a short time

tell her to move her fat bum over and you'll do her job - better than her! lol

thanks natt - recovery will take quite some time but it will be great to be painfree - the main thing im hoping for is to be able to straighten my arm again and to be able to carry weight - like a cup of tea which i cant do at the moment

they wont know until the operation but chances are they will have to do a bone graft so there will be yet another scar (ive already got one from elbow to almost my wrist, three on shoulder from op in march) not sure if it will be from hip or thigh so that will be more discomfort but it is what it is

bloody accident - two seconds of not conentrating and so far has cost me 14 months of pain, lost my job, lost my brand new gorgeous mini that i loved, all my confidence, three operations, hundreds of physio appts, hydrotherapy and accupuncture

im definately getting my money out of the nhs lol


----------



## Pinky32

jess - has anyone got any clue what these lumps are?

how big are they?

are they like cyst lumps or hard lumps


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hope your OH has a lovely Birthday yesterday :) I have been resting as much as I can thank you hun, just the not sleeping is getting to me now. Ouch, those lumps sound painful chick, hope the hospital can find out what is causing them and treat them :hugs: xxx

Pinky - You tell me hun, I think she just wants her commission for finding me a job, not the point though, they always tell us that they are there to help us, so stop pushing us into something we can't do! :growlmad: 

I could do her job with ease lol! All it is, is sat on her bum, answering the phone, sending e-mails, looking for jobs for people etc, and I would't pressurise anyone into doing something they didn't want to do! 

You're welcome hun :hugs: The recovery time will be worth it in the end hun if you are pain free, fingers crossed you will be! Must be so frustrating not having full use of your arm :( 

Ouch! Let's just hope and pray they get it right this time, there will be nothing left of you if they carry on messing it up! :shock: Bimey, you sure have been in the wars hunni, hopefully it's coming to an end now :) I don't blame you, get every penny you can out of them :haha: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Jess - Hope your OH has a lovely Birthday yesterday :) I have been resting as much as I can thank you hun, just the not sleeping is getting to me now. Ouch, those lumps sound painful chick, hope the hospital can find out what is causing them and treat them :hugs: xxx
> 
> Pinky - You tell me hun, I think she just wants her commission for finding me a job, not the point though, they always tell us that they are there to help us, so stop pushing us into something we can't do! :growlmad:
> 
> I could do her job with ease lol! All it is, is sat on her bum, answering the phone, sending e-mails, looking for jobs for people etc, and I would't pressurise anyone into doing something they didn't want to do!
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: The recovery time will be worth it in the end hun if you are pain free, fingers crossed you will be! Must be so frustrating not having full use of your arm :(
> 
> Ouch! Let's just hope and pray they get it right this time, there will be nothing left of you if they carry on messing it up! :shock: Bimey, you sure have been in the wars hunni, hopefully it's coming to an end now :) I don't blame you, get every penny you can out of them :haha: xxx

not sleeping is the worst - i find im in so much pain at night that i cant sleep properly and the heat hasnt helped

i got myself a V shaped pillow and had the best nights sleep in agessssss last night

I wouldt mind but some of these pple think their god - telling you to apply for jobs that arent suitable - every time ive been to jobcentre for anything i find that im standing around waiting while they have a chat about what they did last night - apparently cos im out of work i have nothing better to do!

maybe next time you talk to her ask her if theres a job going there as it looks easy - that will shut her up

a hundred years ago i used to be one of the tutors when the jobcentre sent you on a jobsearch course - i had to go to college for 3 years to get qualified whilst doing the job and all i got was abuse from 80% of the 'clients' - she probably has a list of pple that shes responsible for and 90% of them dont want a job so by the time she sees you, shes in a bad mood

the reason im having this op is because they cocked up the first op - a leg specialist operated on me and this time its an arm specialist - they should have done a bone graft the first time as there is a gap of 6mm after they took out all the shattered bits of bone

my solicitor is talking about sueing the hospial as well as where i had the accident

its never ending :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

Jess - I keep meaning to ask - what does "citizen cope - sideways" mean?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol Pinky your better then my doctor lol. Om Na they dont no what the lump's are but think that it could be some thing cant remember the name odd one never heard before, begin's with E and my nurse said that it can be nothink to worry about but it can be bad. But Iv heard load's of lump's in the leg's that are tender and have a red mark is cancer. I fucking scared. But I thought it might be DEEP VEIN THROMBOSIS because my uncle suffered and still is with it really bad but doctor said it defo aint that, as Iv also been suffering with HIP and leg pain, were my leg and hip goes stif for day's some time's week's and cant move it and the pain is unreal but she checked my hip's and said they seem fine, but I didnt have the pain at doctor's as it come's and goe's only had the lump's in my leg's. Shitting a brick but FX'd all is well and nothink bad. thx for asking sweetie. x x x

The Lump's are hard really hard but really tender and sometime's painful when moving or walking but that's when the really big and size just depend's some are small some are quite big, like for example so far as small as a Grape and as big as a big as my index finger but thicker then my finger. Quite bad I know but only the small one's are shaped like a grape the big one's are actually like a fat finger under my skin ...Rank I know, So im So SOrry if TMI. x x x

Natt thx hun, yer we had a lovely day didn't do much as we dont really have a baby sitter and to be truthful dont wanna leave honey with anyone anyway. It's not I dont truth anyone in my family it's just she's never been without mummy for NO more then a hour or 2. So dont really feel like leaving her, Im so bad lol I didn't even celebrate my 21st birthday all because my honey came first and I dont really drink TBH no my kinda thing. If you know what I mean, So we ment MIL's and had a laugh then came home and spent the night together on the sofa lol. Glad you've been resting sorry to hear sleep is shit, I know how you feel sweetie, Sleep was a bitch when I was pregnant lol, and honey only came alive at night, she was like a boxer in side my tummy lol. Alway's used to get cramping leg's though the night as well. Yep defo are painful hun and thx I hope so to. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

LOL it's a song. I love it... Pretty much state's these feeling's wont go away and that's how I feel. x x x


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqYUeX5T0V4&feature=fvst


----------



## Pinky32

No it doesnt sound like deep vein thrombosis - is it Erythema nodosum????

not always, but most of the time cancerous lumps are not painful - so dont worry about that - your doc will know at a glance if it was that

to me, the only way to get things done properly is to moan about it, when you see your doc dont leave until you are happy that something is being done, you have a right to be healthy so do whatever is necessary to be taken seriously and be seen

i know its easy to say, but try not to worry about it


----------



## Pinky32

oh thanks for the song - i didnt like it a the start when i was watching him but just listening to it, it was quite catchy lol


----------



## Laura2806

thanks pinky, I'll keep you updated with what the sols say :) fingers crossed we're close to the end now! 

wow lots going on! Pinky they better get it sorted this time right?! I think your sols right about sueing the hospital too, its wrong what they fid at the end of the day and has cause endless amounts of suffering and the NHS a lot of money! Let us know how your doing after the op, once you can that is lol 

Jess I hope they sort these lumps out, im sure its nothing to worry about tho :) 

Can't listen right now cause im at shity work :( can't wait to finish!!! Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

laura the hardest bit is over - its just the waiting game now for all sols to get their act together and get papers ready and signed - it will happen soon xx

i am thinking about sueing the hospital - apart from mucking up first op, on the day of my accident(june) i was screaming about pain in my shoulder and it took them until december (!!!!) to arrange for a CT scan which i had in jan, in march they operated on it and found that i had a torn cartiledge, a trapped tendon and damaged nerves

the nerves havent healed themselves so im now taking medication to help the nerves as their so painful

the whole thing is a nightmare

i'll be one handed for quite a while after op but i'll let you know as soon as i can how things went

booooo @ being at work


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> That sucks hun :( at least your getting your op tho so fingers crossed you'll be pain free before too much longer :hugs: xxx
> 
> thank you, that would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> In a way it would have been more cost effective to have kept you in there and then just whip it out as soon as a slot is free
> 
> Im glad your going to get it done - yayyyyy fingers crossed we will both be pain freeClick to expand...
> 
> Yes we both need and deserve it!
> 
> I agree...it seems a bit daft to just put it off when theres clearly surgeons there to do it  xClick to expand...
> 
> amen to that!
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> laura if im honest life is shit at the moment which is why im a bit quiet
> 
> got my operation in a week and a half plus other shit going on :(Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you got a lot going on chick...hope we can in some way help to ease your burden lovely :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> thank you It's great knowing I can rant n rave about daily life with you girls
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hows my ladies doing today?
> 
> Man ive been here, there and everywhere today! Doing boring stuff too...though I saw the CUTEST Boofie bear bag in clintons which ive bought to keep my already opened/used/odds and ends of wool in rather than my crate. So that made me happy!
> 
> Still notihing going on with me. 8dpo apparently...not had any soreness whatsoever. I dont know if its just cos i dont have anything to obsess over this cycle genuinely, or if its cos im just not symptoms spotting! Either way...been a fairly fast moving dpo..guess the hospital speeded that on!
> 
> Two weeks 4 days and im off to yarmouth for a week cant wait!!
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> your not going to be there when im out of hospital :cry: your gonna have a fab timeClick to expand...

Ranting is an important part of TTC let alone life. Got to let those stresses out honeybun or they just going to make you ill.

Nooo...how long do they expect to keep you in for?


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> whats a boofie bear?
> 
> is that the grey bear?

Boofle I meant, sorry!! This is him...so freaking CUTE!!
 



Attached Files:







boofle1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yay for boofle bag :happydance: gotta love him :)
> 
> Its good that this cycle is going quick hun, apart from the hospital bit that is! Means that if this cycle ends the next is close, I hope this cycle doesn't end for 8months tho ;)
> 
> I'm tired now, works draining me! Wouldn't be so bad if I was busy but its dead atm! I'm literally jumping on the post hoping there's a pile of invoices in it only to find there's one! Lol shouldn't complain I guess! Did have to ring the cops today tho, attempted break in, again! Best of it is we don't have anything to nick, not that you could get under a fence anyway :haha: you'd need a skip transporter or a transit inside the gates at least lol xxx

Still..not fun..last thing you wanna think about is people trying to break in somewhere youre living or working!!

Sucks that its going slow tho chick.gunna make your day super drag! :(


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Looks like it'll be next week pinky :( solicitors haven't received the mortgage offer through the post yet. Had the questions back from the other peoples solicitors tho so got them to review then they're sending them to us for us to check over. then its just the local authorities search to get back and review, then that's it, other than final contracts lol xxx

Aww chick. Well...atleast the house is yours and youll be in it soon. Gives you more time to prepare for the nursery too. Must be annoying though when youve hit this stage where youre literally just waiting to be handed keys and u can go. Id be eating my fingers off lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> think positive - the longer it takes the more special it will be when you get in there
> 
> the questionnaire is what holds up a lot of sales so the fact that your sol has it from the vendor is great
> 
> how many times has work been broken into? is there anything to take?
> 
> my last work got broken into but they didnt get in, just tried to smash the doors and windows - its more the inconvenience of it all, waiting for police to come down, fingerprint pple etc just to be given a report number so that you can claim on insurance
> 
> my op is friday 31st august - gotta be there at 7.30am and im in for 2 days
> 
> woooo hoooo picking up my new glasses on friday - cant wait!!!! will be so nice to be able to read a book again - amazing how much my eyes have deteriorated in past 18 months

Yay for the glasses!! Now you need something awesome to read!

2 days...ophew...means i wont be away when youre out thank god! Gunna be a nervous wreck


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> Sorry not been on for a while, it was my fiance's birthday yesterday and havent had a chance to come on TBH. x x x
> 
> Laura the cake's are lovely hun. :D x x x
> 
> Sarah sorry to hear you've been in hospital hun, but glad your home. x x x
> 
> Natt Hope you've been resting hun x x x
> 
> Pinky, Hope op goe's great and makes you pain free hun, and if you was talking about doctor's its not untill tuesday 28th because my shity Doc's are always fully booked for a week or so. JOKE I know. Did have an app for blood work's, but gonna have to go hospital cause I couldn't make it to doc's this morning. It's not for TTC though there for my leg's as iv been having lump's coming up that go a little red then the redness fade's but the lump is so painful and tender. Now got them rising up my body had one on my lower back yesterday. Dunno WTF is going on but I will find out soon. Thx for asking hun. x x x
> 
> Kt hun, would be lovely to hear from you when your ready hun and in your own time, dont rush. Hope your ok sweetie, were alway's hear for ya and dont forget it. x x x BIG HUGS x x x
> 
> Hope everyone's ok. x x x

Oh no thats a weird one Jess!! Good that they are trying to figure out whats causing them though. x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> what is the point of pushing you into that job - is it the only job in your area? I understand they have to be seen to be doing their job but tbh if the hotel havent called you or the jobcentre to say you have the job then chances are you dont have it (meant in a nice way) - whats the point of her 'persuading' them to take you on when they know its a physical job that you will only be able to do for a short time
> 
> tell her to move her fat bum over and you'll do her job - better than her! lol
> 
> thanks natt - recovery will take quite some time but it will be great to be painfree - the main thing im hoping for is to be able to straighten my arm again and to be able to carry weight - like a cup of tea which i cant do at the moment
> 
> they wont know until the operation but chances are they will have to do a bone graft so there will be yet another scar (ive already got one from elbow to almost my wrist, three on shoulder from op in march) not sure if it will be from hip or thigh so that will be more discomfort but it is what it is
> 
> bloody accident - two seconds of not conentrating and so far has cost me 14 months of pain, lost my job, lost my brand new gorgeous mini that i loved, all my confidence, three operations, hundreds of physio appts, hydrotherapy and accupuncture
> 
> im definately getting my money out of the nhs lol

AND hopefully out of the idiot who was responsible for what happened to you too. It saddens me to think about how much youve gone through since that day, and that its had to impact your life so much. I just wish that there was some magic wand that would woosh it all away. 

Once the surgery is done though and you start to recover...every day is going to be one step closer to having your life back the way you want it chick. Its going to be lovely to be able to celebtrate those little milestones with you post surgery..first day of being able to straighten it a bit more, first day using it for X/Y/Z. I think when youre starting to have noticeable physical improvements, its going to start bringing back that confidence hun xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Jess - Hope your OH has a lovely Birthday yesterday :) I have been resting as much as I can thank you hun, just the not sleeping is getting to me now. Ouch, those lumps sound painful chick, hope the hospital can find out what is causing them and treat them :hugs: xxx
> 
> Pinky - You tell me hun, I think she just wants her commission for finding me a job, not the point though, they always tell us that they are there to help us, so stop pushing us into something we can't do! :growlmad:
> 
> I could do her job with ease lol! All it is, is sat on her bum, answering the phone, sending e-mails, looking for jobs for people etc, and I would't pressurise anyone into doing something they didn't want to do!
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: The recovery time will be worth it in the end hun if you are pain free, fingers crossed you will be! Must be so frustrating not having full use of your arm :(
> 
> Ouch! Let's just hope and pray they get it right this time, there will be nothing left of you if they carry on messing it up! :shock: Bimey, you sure have been in the wars hunni, hopefully it's coming to an end now :) I don't blame you, get every penny you can out of them :haha: xxx
> 
> not sleeping is the worst - i find im in so much pain at night that i cant sleep properly and the heat hasnt helped
> 
> i got myself a V shaped pillow and had the best nights sleep in agessssss last night
> 
> I wouldt mind but some of these pple think their god - telling you to apply for jobs that arent suitable - every time ive been to jobcentre for anything i find that im standing around waiting while they have a chat about what they did last night - apparently cos im out of work i have nothing better to do!
> 
> maybe next time you talk to her ask her if theres a job going there as it looks easy - that will shut her up
> 
> a hundred years ago i used to be one of the tutors when the jobcentre sent you on a jobsearch course - i had to go to college for 3 years to get qualified whilst doing the job and all i got was abuse from 80% of the 'clients' - she probably has a list of pple that shes responsible for and 90% of them dont want a job so by the time she sees you, shes in a bad mood
> 
> the reason im having this op is because they cocked up the first op - a leg specialist operated on me and this time its an arm specialist - they should have done a bone graft the first time as there is a gap of 6mm after they took out all the shattered bits of bone
> 
> my solicitor is talking about sueing the hospial as well as where i had the accident
> 
> its never ending :wacko:Click to expand...

I would.

The timeframe youve had to struggle with this is digusting. And all the pain and emotional stress too. Id be on them like a hooker on a paycheck.


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Lol Pinky your better then my doctor lol. Om Na they dont no what the lump's are but think that it could be some thing cant remember the name odd one never heard before, begin's with E and my nurse said that it can be nothink to worry about but it can be bad. But Iv heard load's of lump's in the leg's that are tender and have a red mark is cancer. I fucking scared. But I thought it might be DEEP VEIN THROMBOSIS because my uncle suffered and still is with it really bad but doctor said it defo aint that, as Iv also been suffering with HIP and leg pain, were my leg and hip goes stif for day's some time's week's and cant move it and the pain is unreal but she checked my hip's and said they seem fine, but I didnt have the pain at doctor's as it come's and goe's only had the lump's in my leg's. Shitting a brick but FX'd all is well and nothink bad. thx for asking sweetie. x x x
> 
> The Lump's are hard really hard but really tender and sometime's painful when moving or walking but that's when the really big and size just depend's some are small some are quite big, like for example so far as small as a Grape and as big as a big as my index finger but thicker then my finger. Quite bad I know but only the small one's are shaped like a grape the big one's are actually like a fat finger under my skin ...Rank I know, So im So SOrry if TMI. x x x
> 
> Natt thx hun, yer we had a lovely day didn't do much as we dont really have a baby sitter and to be truthful dont wanna leave honey with anyone anyway. It's not I dont truth anyone in my family it's just she's never been without mummy for NO more then a hour or 2. So dont really feel like leaving her, Im so bad lol I didn't even celebrate my 21st birthday all because my honey came first and I dont really drink TBH no my kinda thing. If you know what I mean, So we ment MIL's and had a laugh then came home and spent the night together on the sofa lol. Glad you've been resting sorry to hear sleep is shit, I know how you feel sweetie, Sleep was a bitch when I was pregnant lol, and honey only came alive at night, she was like a boxer in side my tummy lol. Alway's used to get cramping leg's though the night as well. Yep defo are painful hun and thx I hope so to. x x x

Are they doing any testing for types of arthritis? Theres forms of that which produce lumps as osme arthritic conditions can be caused by the blood cells turning on themselves and so it basically "attacks" certain parts of the body and can produce painful inflammation like that.

Sounds awful though...hope they get you sorted out fast :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sniff..awful cramping and bfn today. Think my hopes of a fertile month post chemical AND the hsg have been severely dashed :(

Low day!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Ranting is an important part of TTC let alone life. Got to let those stresses out honeybun or they just going to make you ill.
> 
> Nooo...how long do they expect to keep you in for?


I;ll be released late afternoon on sat hopefully


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> whats a boofie bear?
> 
> is that the grey bear?
> 
> Boofle I meant, sorry!! This is him...so freaking CUTE!!Click to expand...

yep thought that wasd it, just didnt know what it was called


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> think positive - the longer it takes the more special it will be when you get in there
> 
> the questionnaire is what holds up a lot of sales so the fact that your sol has it from the vendor is great
> 
> how many times has work been broken into? is there anything to take?
> 
> my last work got broken into but they didnt get in, just tried to smash the doors and windows - its more the inconvenience of it all, waiting for police to come down, fingerprint pple etc just to be given a report number so that you can claim on insurance
> 
> my op is friday 31st august - gotta be there at 7.30am and im in for 2 days
> 
> woooo hoooo picking up my new glasses on friday - cant wait!!!! will be so nice to be able to read a book again - amazing how much my eyes have deteriorated in past 18 months
> 
> Yay for the glasses!! Now you need something awesome to read!
> 
> 2 days...ophew...means i wont be away when youre out thank god! Gunna be a nervous wreckClick to expand...

as soon as i wake up i'll grab my phone and text you


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> [
> 
> AND hopefully out of the idiot who was responsible for what happened to you too. It saddens me to think about how much youve gone through since that day, and that its had to impact your life so much. I just wish that there was some magic wand that would woosh it all away.
> 
> Once the surgery is done though and you start to recover...every day is going to be one step closer to having your life back the way you want it chick. Its going to be lovely to be able to celebtrate those little milestones with you post surgery..first day of being able to straighten it a bit more, first day using it for X/Y/Z. I think when youre starting to have noticeable physical improvements, its going to start bringing back that confidence hun xx

the good news is that we got a copy of the shop lease - having been told by the owner that the guy running the cafe is not a tenant - the lease has confirmed that he IS a tenant PLUS theres another guy too 

because the cafe doesnt have public liability (not law to have it) it means that i will have to sue both the guys privately but my solicitor thinks ive got a great case againt them - i even found out their addresses and did a land registry on them and they both own houses so they have financial means

when i spoke to physio last month, she told me not to expect too much for six months but yeah i cant wait to celebrate with you all that ive managed to X/Y/Z :happydance:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Sniff..awful cramping and bfn today. Think my hopes of a fertile month post chemical AND the hsg have been severely dashed :(
> 
> Low day!

cough cough 9dpo!!! cough cough dont count yourself out


----------



## Laura2806

Your right ladies we'll be in the house before we know it! 

Pinky I def think you've got a great case for sueing! And a good solicitor by the sounds of things! Which is the hardest battle! You'll just have to type a quick message saying op went great and im getting better each day ;) I think this'll be a huge weight off your mind once your shoulders sorted and you'll be strong to fight your case then :) 

Sarah def don't count yourself out yet!! Way too early for that shit! Remember what you said to me when the thread started! Your not out until the witch arrives. Keep your chin up sweetie xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ranting is an important part of TTC let alone life. Got to let those stresses out honeybun or they just going to make you ill.
> 
> Nooo...how long do they expect to keep you in for?
> 
> 
> I;ll be released late afternoon on sat hopefullyClick to expand...

Ohh thats not too bad then! Have they given you an idea of how long to expect for the recovery time? X


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> think positive - the longer it takes the more special it will be when you get in there
> 
> the questionnaire is what holds up a lot of sales so the fact that your sol has it from the vendor is great
> 
> how many times has work been broken into? is there anything to take?
> 
> my last work got broken into but they didnt get in, just tried to smash the doors and windows - its more the inconvenience of it all, waiting for police to come down, fingerprint pple etc just to be given a report number so that you can claim on insurance
> 
> my op is friday 31st august - gotta be there at 7.30am and im in for 2 days
> 
> woooo hoooo picking up my new glasses on friday - cant wait!!!! will be so nice to be able to read a book again - amazing how much my eyes have deteriorated in past 18 months
> 
> Yay for the glasses!! Now you need something awesome to read!
> 
> 2 days...ophew...means i wont be away when youre out thank god! Gunna be a nervous wreck Click to expand...
> 
> as soon as i wake up i'll grab my phone and text youClick to expand...

It sounds really blood bad but...please do lol. I know its the last thing on your mind but..Imma be worrying! Even if it makes no sense whatsoever, that will do me :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> AND hopefully out of the idiot who was responsible for what happened to you too. It saddens me to think about how much youve gone through since that day, and that its had to impact your life so much. I just wish that there was some magic wand that would woosh it all away.
> 
> Once the surgery is done though and you start to recover...every day is going to be one step closer to having your life back the way you want it chick. Its going to be lovely to be able to celebtrate those little milestones with you post surgery..first day of being able to straighten it a bit more, first day using it for X/Y/Z. I think when youre starting to have noticeable physical improvements, its going to start bringing back that confidence hun xx
> 
> the good news is that we got a copy of the shop lease - having been told by the owner that the guy running the cafe is not a tenant - the lease has confirmed that he IS a tenant PLUS theres another guy too
> 
> because the cafe doesnt have public liability (not law to have it) it means that i will have to sue both the guys privately but my solicitor thinks ive got a great case againt them - i even found out their addresses and did a land registry on them and they both own houses so they have financial means
> 
> when i spoke to physio last month, she told me not to expect too much for six months but yeah i cant wait to celebrate with you all that ive managed to X/Y/Z :happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah can be expected that it will take a good while to settle down and heal. 

On the plus...thats atleast another 6 months of not being able to work and have a normal daily life that you can claim against those two people!

I think after this they may think twice about public liability


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Sniff..awful cramping and bfn today. Think my hopes of a fertile month post chemical AND the hsg have been severely dashed :(
> 
> Low day!
> 
> cough cough 9dpo!!! cough cough dont count yourself outClick to expand...

Ihave the PMA of a dead mosquito today :) I hate this waiting and teasing. Wish af would just come already.


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Your right ladies we'll be in the house before we know it!
> 
> Pinky I def think you've got a great case for sueing! And a good solicitor by the sounds of things! Which is the hardest battle! You'll just have to type a quick message saying op went great and im getting better each day ;) I think this'll be a huge weight off your mind once your shoulders sorted and you'll be strong to fight your case then :)
> 
> Sarah def don't count yourself out yet!! Way too early for that shit! Remember what you said to me when the thread started! Your not out until the witch arrives. Keep your chin up sweetie xxx

Mehhhh lol :D Easier said than done today! Think im just in the bleh stage. Wont get no answers till october so got two more cycles to go atleast without knowing what the deal is Think im just having one of those fed up moments. I cant remember how not ttc felt now lol...oh dear...that cant be a good sign rofl :D x


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Your right ladies we'll be in the house before we know it!
> 
> Pinky I def think you've got a great case for sueing! And a good solicitor by the sounds of things! Which is the hardest battle! You'll just have to type a quick message saying op went great and im getting better each day ;) I think this'll be a huge weight off your mind once your shoulders sorted and you'll be strong to fight your case then :)
> 
> Sarah def don't count yourself out yet!! Way too early for that shit! Remember what you said to me when the thread started! Your not out until the witch arrives. Keep your chin up sweetie xxx

I love it when someone quotes sarahs crap back at her b:thumbup::happydance:

If i said at 9dpo that i got a bfn so was out she would be hounding me!

I'll have my phone with me so i;ll try to come on the evening of my op just to let you guys know im alive (my biggest fear)

but thank you laura - means a lot to me x

yes he seems to be a good solicitor - hes got my medical records from my doc and has applied to the hospital which takes approx3-4 months and hes arranging for me to have a medical assessment

the case wont go to court until next year but it will be a nice big dfat pay out


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ranting is an important part of TTC let alone life. Got to let those stresses out honeybun or they just going to make you ill.
> 
> Nooo...how long do they expect to keep you in for?
> 
> 
> I;ll be released late afternoon on sat hopefullyClick to expand...
> 
> Ohh thats not too bad then! Have they given you an idea of how long to expect for the recovery time? XClick to expand...

recovery will be 6-8 weeks and fully recovery 6 months


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> think positive - the longer it takes the more special it will be when you get in there
> 
> the questionnaire is what holds up a lot of sales so the fact that your sol has it from the vendor is great
> 
> how many times has work been broken into? is there anything to take?
> 
> my last work got broken into but they didnt get in, just tried to smash the doors and windows - its more the inconvenience of it all, waiting for police to come down, fingerprint pple etc just to be given a report number so that you can claim on insurance
> 
> my op is friday 31st august - gotta be there at 7.30am and im in for 2 days
> 
> woooo hoooo picking up my new glasses on friday - cant wait!!!! will be so nice to be able to read a book again - amazing how much my eyes have deteriorated in past 18 months
> 
> Yay for the glasses!! Now you need something awesome to read!
> 
> 2 days...ophew...means i wont be away when youre out thank god! Gunna be a nervous wreck Click to expand...
> 
> as soon as i wake up i'll grab my phone and text youClick to expand...
> 
> It sounds really blood bad but...please do lol. I know its the last thing on your mind but..Imma be worrying! Even if it makes no sense whatsoever, that will do me :D xClick to expand...

when i had my first op i went downstairs for a cuppa and a ciggy in the evening so i should be fine to call you - stop panicing


----------



## Pinky32

i think public liability should be law for all public shops n offices etc - it only costs about £200 a year!

no pma is fine hun - we all get like that - im sure even laura and natt get those days
even now - its normal - but dont linger on it, realise that pma is low then do something to take your mind off it, spring clean etc i found crocheting doesnt take my mind off things

dont be so hard on yourself - give your body a chance after the chem and hsg - its had a right battering recently


----------



## Laura2806

I know what its like hun, bloody aweful and no matter how much you try to not think about it its all you can think about! I just used to think oh well my body failed this cycle might aswell get on with the next one now! 

And yes pinky I still have days where I worry, lil man seems to be quiet Mondays and Tuesdays then makes up for it the rest of the week, his pattern has only emerged this week tho so I hate the start of the week. Then its a case of well is he ok the rest of the time?! I even worry if I don't feel him when I wake up at stupid o'clock in the morning. 

The worry and panick never turn to complete pma and I can only imagine it'll get worse! 

Then of course there's everything else to have no pma over, the house mainly, then OH's mum upsets me over the wedding everytime we talk about it, needless to say I try to not talk about it. Its all good fun! Lol 

Pinky that's not too bad then, hopefully after the 6-8wks you"LL be getting some movement back :happydance: and that's not far away at all!! 

Sigh I better get dressed for another day in shitville! Oh well each day is a day closer to leaving!! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

~Hello Ladie's,

Thank's girlie's for all the comment's, I will keep you all posted. x x x

Lol pinky I didn't think you would like it at first but I love the tune everyone has different taste. :D lol. x x x

Sarah thx again hun, and yer they are doing bloodwork's ATM but iv put it off for a couple of day's, I hate needle's lol so sad, hehe. But I will be going to get them done soon, Did have an app at doctor's but couldn't make it. But after that god know's what they are going to do guess it just depend's on my result's!!! But I will update when I find out. x x x

Owww and pinky your right, I just need to get in there and dont leave untill im happy with the outcome and if that's the only way im gonna get the ball rolling then that's what I gotta do. x x x

Hope everyone's ok. x x x 

P.S Sorry im not on much. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> think positive - the longer it takes the more special it will be when you get in there
> 
> the questionnaire is what holds up a lot of sales so the fact that your sol has it from the vendor is great
> 
> how many times has work been broken into? is there anything to take?
> 
> my last work got broken into but they didnt get in, just tried to smash the doors and windows - its more the inconvenience of it all, waiting for police to come down, fingerprint pple etc just to be given a report number so that you can claim on insurance
> 
> my op is friday 31st august - gotta be there at 7.30am and im in for 2 days
> 
> woooo hoooo picking up my new glasses on friday - cant wait!!!! will be so nice to be able to read a book again - amazing how much my eyes have deteriorated in past 18 months
> 
> Yay for the glasses!! Now you need something awesome to read!
> 
> 2 days...ophew...means i wont be away when youre out thank god! Gunna be a nervous wreck Click to expand...
> 
> as soon as i wake up i'll grab my phone and text youClick to expand...
> 
> It sounds really blood bad but...please do lol. I know its the last thing on your mind but..Imma be worrying! Even if it makes no sense whatsoever, that will do me :D xClick to expand...

you going all jamaican on me - blood bad :haha:

you'll be calling me "bro" soon lol


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - panicing is part of being a woman

when we're teens all we worry about is going to school, does XXX fancy me, what am i going to wear to go clubbing etc - then we hit adulthood and the real panic starts! lol

when it comes to MIL - sod her! whos wedding is it

Let me tell you a little bedtime story:-
when my sister got married last year my dad and sisters fiance's parents said they would go halves on the cost
my sister organised a lovely golf club in the country, arranged food, flowers, dress blah blah blah
the MIL was meant to pick up best mans suits but decided the day before the wedding she was too busy so my sister had to run around and collect them - and pay for them as MIL hadnt paid
the night before we were going to have a last family dinner - just us lot - my sister said she was tired and stressed (understandably) and she wanted room service and an early night - i later found out MIL had gone to see her and demanded she have dinner with my sis
the day of the wedding, my sister asked MIL for a cheque as she had to pay the hotel (mega expensive) - MIL announced she couldnt afford it and wasnt going to pay anything
my dad had retired the year before so for him money was tight but he ended up having to pay for everything!
at the reception MIL got a bit drunk and happily announced that she was going on holiday in three days time for 2 weeks to an all inclusive resort!
you can imagine what i said to her!

my point is (after that long waffle) - its your day, dont let anyone spoil it or tell you what you should be doing etc

Jess - was it erythema?

in your mind you need to know what you want them to do and then tell them that - if they say no to XYZ then ask why and be happy with the answer

nothing worse than leaving the docs feeling more confused than when you went in

you know what im like - i write a list and my doc now knows i wont leave until we;ve gone through the list

I went to my doc recently as i decided that i want a trans vag scan done - the nurse told me 6 months ago that i wont get referred to FS so i thought this is all i can do so i want it

when speaking to my doc about booking one for me - he suggested that he refer me to FS and i got a letter yesterday confirming that hes referred me and i'll hear from them at some point - im so happy cos i never thought i would get referred

but its proof that if you go to docs determined for answers - it will happen


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Your right ladies we'll be in the house before we know it!
> 
> Pinky I def think you've got a great case for sueing! And a good solicitor by the sounds of things! Which is the hardest battle! You'll just have to type a quick message saying op went great and im getting better each day ;) I think this'll be a huge weight off your mind once your shoulders sorted and you'll be strong to fight your case then :)
> 
> Sarah def don't count yourself out yet!! Way too early for that shit! Remember what you said to me when the thread started! Your not out until the witch arrives. Keep your chin up sweetie xxx
> 
> I love it when someone quotes sarahs crap back at her b:thumbup::happydance:
> 
> If i said at 9dpo that i got a bfn so was out she would be hounding me!
> 
> I'll have my phone with me so i;ll try to come on the evening of my op just to let you guys know im alive (my biggest fear)
> 
> but thank you laura - means a lot to me x
> 
> yes he seems to be a good solicitor - hes got my medical records from my doc and has applied to the hospital which takes approx3-4 months and hes arranging for me to have a medical assessment
> 
> the case wont go to court until next year but it will be a nice big dfat pay outClick to expand...

MEH!!! Gunna start keeping me gob shut so you guys cant throw this stuff back at me when im being emo haha!

And you deserve the nice big fat payout too!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ranting is an important part of TTC let alone life. Got to let those stresses out honeybun or they just going to make you ill.
> 
> Nooo...how long do they expect to keep you in for?
> 
> 
> I;ll be released late afternoon on sat hopefullyClick to expand...
> 
> Ohh thats not too bad then! Have they given you an idea of how long to expect for the recovery time? XClick to expand...
> 
> recovery will be 6-8 weeks and fully recovery 6 monthsClick to expand...

Its amazing isnt it how one act by a man, put you out of commission for what will be going on nearly 2 years. :( :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> think positive - the longer it takes the more special it will be when you get in there
> 
> the questionnaire is what holds up a lot of sales so the fact that your sol has it from the vendor is great
> 
> how many times has work been broken into? is there anything to take?
> 
> my last work got broken into but they didnt get in, just tried to smash the doors and windows - its more the inconvenience of it all, waiting for police to come down, fingerprint pple etc just to be given a report number so that you can claim on insurance
> 
> my op is friday 31st august - gotta be there at 7.30am and im in for 2 days
> 
> woooo hoooo picking up my new glasses on friday - cant wait!!!! will be so nice to be able to read a book again - amazing how much my eyes have deteriorated in past 18 months
> 
> Yay for the glasses!! Now you need something awesome to read!
> 
> 2 days...ophew...means i wont be away when youre out thank god! Gunna be a nervous wreck Click to expand...
> 
> as soon as i wake up i'll grab my phone and text youClick to expand...
> 
> It sounds really blood bad but...please do lol. I know its the last thing on your mind but..Imma be worrying! Even if it makes no sense whatsoever, that will do me :D xClick to expand...
> 
> when i had my first op i went downstairs for a cuppa and a ciggy in the evening so i should be fine to call you - stop panicingClick to expand...

LOL there is definitely something wrong in this picture when youre the one telling me to calm down and relax and youre the one that needs the actual op :dohh: lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i think public liability should be law for all public shops n offices etc - it only costs about £200 a year!
> 
> no pma is fine hun - we all get like that - im sure even laura and natt get those days
> even now - its normal - but dont linger on it, realise that pma is low then do something to take your mind off it, spring clean etc i found crocheting doesnt take my mind off things
> 
> dont be so hard on yourself - give your body a chance after the chem and hsg - its had a right battering recently

Its true...and thankyou :) I cant see the wood for the trees sometimes and need a bit of a slap to bring me back. :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I know what its like hun, bloody aweful and no matter how much you try to not think about it its all you can think about! I just used to think oh well my body failed this cycle might aswell get on with the next one now!
> 
> And yes pinky I still have days where I worry, lil man seems to be quiet Mondays and Tuesdays then makes up for it the rest of the week, his pattern has only emerged this week tho so I hate the start of the week. Then its a case of well is he ok the rest of the time?! I even worry if I don't feel him when I wake up at stupid o'clock in the morning.
> 
> The worry and panick never turn to complete pma and I can only imagine it'll get worse!
> 
> Then of course there's everything else to have no pma over, the house mainly, then OH's mum upsets me over the wedding everytime we talk about it, needless to say I try to not talk about it. Its all good fun! Lol
> 
> Pinky that's not too bad then, hopefully after the 6-8wks you"LL be getting some movement back :happydance: and that's not far away at all!!
> 
> Sigh I better get dressed for another day in shitville! Oh well each day is a day closer to leaving!! Xxx

Aww chick...least youll be gone soon!

True actually...I think its easy to forget sometimes that getting the bfp isnt the end of all the stress and worry...its just one ticked off of a very long list of things we are left reeling about. I reckon ill be a nervous wreck during pregnancy Ill be needing a lot of stern talking too I think 

Im sorry to hear that youve been having stress about the wedding. Is she trying to control your big day? x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> think positive - the longer it takes the more special it will be when you get in there
> 
> the questionnaire is what holds up a lot of sales so the fact that your sol has it from the vendor is great
> 
> how many times has work been broken into? is there anything to take?
> 
> my last work got broken into but they didnt get in, just tried to smash the doors and windows - its more the inconvenience of it all, waiting for police to come down, fingerprint pple etc just to be given a report number so that you can claim on insurance
> 
> my op is friday 31st august - gotta be there at 7.30am and im in for 2 days
> 
> woooo hoooo picking up my new glasses on friday - cant wait!!!! will be so nice to be able to read a book again - amazing how much my eyes have deteriorated in past 18 months
> 
> Yay for the glasses!! Now you need something awesome to read!
> 
> 2 days...ophew...means i wont be away when youre out thank god! Gunna be a nervous wreck Click to expand...
> 
> as soon as i wake up i'll grab my phone and text youClick to expand...
> 
> It sounds really blood bad but...please do lol. I know its the last thing on your mind but..Imma be worrying! Even if it makes no sense whatsoever, that will do me :D xClick to expand...
> 
> you going all jamaican on me - blood bad :haha:
> 
> you'll be calling me "bro" soon lolClick to expand...

Should go and ask my neighbours son for his weed dealers number and kick back...least ill be relaxed for ttc lol! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura - panicing is part of being a woman
> 
> when we're teens all we worry about is going to school, does XXX fancy me, what am i going to wear to go clubbing etc - then we hit adulthood and the real panic starts! lol
> 
> when it comes to MIL - sod her! whos wedding is it
> 
> Let me tell you a little bedtime story:-
> when my sister got married last year my dad and sisters fiance's parents said they would go halves on the cost
> my sister organised a lovely golf club in the country, arranged food, flowers, dress blah blah blah
> the MIL was meant to pick up best mans suits but decided the day before the wedding she was too busy so my sister had to run around and collect them - and pay for them as MIL hadnt paid
> the night before we were going to have a last family dinner - just us lot - my sister said she was tired and stressed (understandably) and she wanted room service and an early night - i later found out MIL had gone to see her and demanded she have dinner with my sis
> the day of the wedding, my sister asked MIL for a cheque as she had to pay the hotel (mega expensive) - MIL announced she couldnt afford it and wasnt going to pay anything
> my dad had retired the year before so for him money was tight but he ended up having to pay for everything!
> at the reception MIL got a bit drunk and happily announced that she was going on holiday in three days time for 2 weeks to an all inclusive resort!
> you can imagine what i said to her!
> 
> my point is (after that long waffle) - its your day, dont let anyone spoil it or tell you what you should be doing etc
> 
> Jess - was it erythema?
> 
> in your mind you need to know what you want them to do and then tell them that - if they say no to XYZ then ask why and be happy with the answer
> 
> nothing worse than leaving the docs feeling more confused than when you went in
> 
> you know what im like - i write a list and my doc now knows i wont leave until we;ve gone through the list
> 
> I went to my doc recently as i decided that i want a trans vag scan done - the nurse told me 6 months ago that i wont get referred to FS so i thought this is all i can do so i want it
> 
> when speaking to my doc about booking one for me - he suggested that he refer me to FS and i got a letter yesterday confirming that hes referred me and i'll hear from them at some point - im so happy cos i never thought i would get referred
> 
> but its proof that if you go to docs determined for answers - it will happen

Was proud of you for going to see the doc about that btw :hugs:

What a bitch MIL. Id have gone nuclear. Mind you...hearing stuff like this makes me glad that when matt and i tie the knot it will be very lowkey because of my anxiety. I feel lucky that my mil to be is awesome :D Sad she wont be able to be at the wedding though :( x


----------



## sarahuk

Hows my ladies today? :)

Im not too bad ta...cramps have eased up and not so bad as they were now :happydance:

I feel like an awful gf today though. When I woke up my temps were pretty high by my usual post ov standard so matt suggested I go test. So I did...and came back...and after 5 mins he announced he could see a feint line. I did look and tbh I did think I could see it too. But when the lifespan of the test had been and passed the line was faded out completely.

Was so cute to see his face light up with hope...to then have to dash it and say I think it was just hopeful imaginations. I think sometimes I forget that its not just my hopes and dreams on that little stick too :(

I hope I can give him his dream soon :) I can see that ache in his eye when he sees kids out with their dads.

x


----------



## sarahuk

U guys see anything here?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120823_132125.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - The heat at night doesn't help me either chick, I can sympathise with you on that one. If I'm too got, there's no way I can get comfy, let alone sleep! Ooo those V shaped pillows sound good, might have to invest in one of those! They do the exact same thing at our jobcentre, I might ask there if they have any jobs as there is always people stood around doing nothing lol! I might just do that lol, I can just picture the expression on her face! :rofl: I don't agree with that though, if she's in a bad mood or not, she should treat all her clients the same, especially delicate ones! I was supposed to start work at the Hotel this morning but they haven't rang me so I'm just taking it as I haven't got the job and she can't do feck all about it! I don't blame your solicitor for wanting to sue the hospital to be honest, they should have got it right the first time! They must have known how much pain you would be in! :hugs: xxx

Jess - You're welcome hunni. Glad to hear you all had a good day and I don't blame you for not wanting to leave Honey with a baby sitter, I think I would be the same hehe. That's the kind of things you need to think about when trying for a baby isn't it? Do you want children or do you want a social life, there are so many people out there that pop babies out then dump them on someone else all the time because they would rather get drunk! It's so not fair! I have hopefully found some sleeping remedies but just need to do some research on them first, finally found out where they sell it in town lol after looking literally everywhere! Could only seem to find it online! xxx

Sarah - You will both get your dream soon hun, I know how stressful and aggrivating it can be each time the witch shows up :( I think I see a second line but it looks quite thin? Hope I haven't got line eye though :growlmad: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Def interfering! She's upsetting me over it now tho so im gonna have to tell Simon, which is never easy! 

Stress never goes away lol I think I relaxed more after each scan/midwife apt then even more so at 24wks cause I knew everyweek after that was a bonus, I know I don't have a high risk pregnancy, other than raised bmi, but knowing that if preterm labour happened my lil boy would stick a chance. 

Yay for fs federal! Go you! I think you should to the docs with all all of us whenever we go :haha: 

Sarah yay for kindness!!! I see it, I even moved my phone around and could still see it ;) and you know I don't say if I can't see anything there. Fingers crossed my sweet :) 

I know what you mean about matt, you feel like your letting them down each month when there's nothing more you can do. I keep reminding Simon we're having a baby cause I sometimes think he forgets as he doesn't seem too excited. But then he doesn't do showing emotion which drives me made! Lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt you said that spot on lol thats so right. Glad to hear it and hope they work. :d x x x

Pinky not to sure hun really cant remember, I think it was somethink like ele or eye at the beginning but my memorie is crap so gonna ask her next time I see her and get it on paper. Then I'll tell ya lol. I understand what your saying and really happy to got reffered to FS, FX'd with everythink. great news but I will never get reffered to FS. But any help is better then none right, and what is vag scan for ??? x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Tomorrow can NOT come quick enough  Thanks for looking girlies!


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - its a difficult situation but im sure simon would understand if he knew how much your getting upset by it - you dont have to be nasty about her just tell him shes interfering

Natt - M&S sell them at £15 with a cover included! best purchase i ever got. If the hotel hasnt called you cant be expected to turn up for work so i wouldnt worry about it

I agree with you, the hospital would have known from day one that it wouldnt heal and would be painful

Sarah - I think i see a line - but without wanting to sound mean - this is why i think testing early isnt good as its hard to say for def and if it (god forbid) doesnt stick, then you feel like youve lost another one whereas if you had waited then you wouldnt know any different and just have to deal with af coming

god ive just read that back and i sound like a right bitch but i hope you read that in the caring for you way that its meant x

Jess - go get the bloods done! I dont know why you havent been yet ??????

I have to say your wrong about never getting referred! you will get referred but just not yet - my doc showed me a folder which clearly said referrals are only for pple 23-39 - they might not want to rush into making an appt for you the second you turn 23 because of honey but they will refer you

a trans vag scan is where they use what looks like a wand and put it in you via your minnie - it shows a clearer picture of your insides than an ultrasound scan, so if i have cysts etc then it will show up whereas on an utrasound scan these might not show up


----------



## sarahuk

Nooo charl u dont souns like a bitch :) I know exactly what youre getting at with and you know I appreciate the honesty! Its not the best to test early...sometimes i do it from the addiction, sometimes too cos I need the reassurance that its ok for me to take my pain meds :D

It was a line...had a frer confirm it so..now its just the waiting game to see if it sticks. Not getting excited or telling myself this is it cos we all know how that can go. And im having mad cramps anyway. But hopefully it sticks cos I dont want to piss about with more damn tests lol x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120823_162259.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni im hopeing and praying this is your super sticky bean! You deserve this so badly! And im sending all my love hugs kisses and super glue to you xxx

plus do you not remember my cramps?! Started earlier than normal and last quite a while, also worse than af cramps. Keep us highly posted my sweet :) 

I got my v shaped pillow from dunelms as no one else had them, £9.99 and a rang of covers xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks Lauta :) Im just going to have to chill and wait and see I suppose!

Ive been told though I should call the hospital tomorrow to see if I can get a progesterone check just incase my levels are low...so gunna do that in the AM. Getting my hair cut tomorrow too!

Need to crochet and keep brain busy lol...Im gunna iron out the baby blankie I made and post a piccie tomorrow. Very happy with the way it came out! x


----------



## Pinky32

looks like im gonna be an aunty


----------



## Laura2806

Yes def chill out and get those bloods done :) hair cut too what a good day it'll be :) get pampered and relax :) it'll do you the world of good! Can't Wait to see the blanket too :happydance: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> looks like im gonna be an aunty

Hope so :) :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yes def chill out and get those bloods done :) hair cut too what a good day it'll be :) get pampered and relax :) it'll do you the world of good! Can't Wait to see the blanket too :happydance: xxx

Defo gunna chillax tomorrow :D Matts already turned into mother hen and wants me laid up in bed. Im sure he thinks if I stay in the horizontal position theres less chance of a chemical lol. Men...

Yeah the blanket is my pride atm! Not sure Ill make it again in a hurry though it was a proper pain at times with being fiddly. I love my crochet so :cloud9:

Any nice plans for the weekend ladies? x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun :hugs: xxx

Pinky - Really? I think a trip to M&S is on the cards as I can't keep going on like this, it's not fair on either of us :( Thank you for letting me know hunni. True true chick, I wasn't to know if I was to go in or not so screw them :haha: xxx

Sarah - Eeeekkk! Sending you lot's of sticky, lucky baby dust and lot's of Tyler belly rubs! :dust: Keeping everything crossed for you chick. Can't wait to see the finished Crochet blanket :winkwink: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks hun! :hugs:

Hows everyone doing today? :)


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I hope your relaxing today! How's the cramps? 

Better than I was this morning! Lil man gave me a scare! Sod! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

LOL get used to it chick...hes gunna be doing that for your lifetime now!!

Still there but not really AF constant cramping..more like coming and going weird pain, hard to explain. But cant really miss it :( Im due af any time from nmow so..until i get a nice solid glaring omg its sucking all life from the test positive, and missed AF...Im still in denial :)

x


----------



## Laura2806

He isn't half! Lol starting early!! 

That's good then, that's what mine were like, they'd hit ya and knock you for 6, make you scrunch up in a ball! Have you tested today? I think id have been the same if mine was an early bfp. Did you call about some bloods? Xxx

Oh by the way my feet stink today : rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Haha u need some of that foot deo!!

Yep was I think a little darker. Got a frer which im fighting temptation to take at 4 (same time as yesterday). Gunna try and fight it though...dont want to have to spend another 11 quid tomorrow for another pack lol.

Phew sounds like my pains are pretty normal then! AF due any time now. Im actually pretty surprised about how calm im trying to be. I bet its going to pop like taz in a couple of weeks if all goes well  x


----------



## Laura2806

Everything will be fine :) I can't wait to be able to add you to my siggy :happydance: 

Don't do it!! Unless they're on offer anywhere  lol make sure you pee lots so its diluted and you won't be tempted to test lol or get matt to hide it until tomorrow! Lol eeeeeeeeek!!!!! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Ive been good, ive put it away and have no intention of doing it. Im not convinced there was progression between yesterdays or todays...but tomorrow should be D-day. Hopefully ill see some then :) x


----------



## Laura2806

Fingers crossed hun! I think that's the thing with testing everyday, you don't notice so much as when there's a days gap. I hope your getting up nice and early so you don't keep us waiting lol think I'll go crazy otherwise! Lol 

I'm hoping so badly that this is your sticky bean xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> He isn't half! Lol starting early!!
> 
> That's good then, that's what mine were like, they'd hit ya and knock you for 6, make you scrunch up in a ball! Have you tested today? I think id have been the same if mine was an early bfp. Did you call about some bloods? Xxx
> 
> Oh by the way my feet stink today : rofl:

i know in this room we share everything but things like stinky feet im quite happy for you to keep to yourself :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Ive been good, ive put it away and have no intention of doing it. Im not convinced there was progression between yesterdays or todays...but tomorrow should be D-day. Hopefully ill see some then :) x

hcg doubles every other day so by holding on till tomoz the line will be darker

listen to pinky or i'll smack your botty


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I agree with Pinky :haha: xxx

Going out for Sister-In-Laws hen do tomorrow, should be fun when everyone is drunk and I'm stone cold sober :blush:


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I agree with Pinky :haha: xxx
> 
> Going out for Sister-In-Laws hen do tomorrow, should be fun when everyone is drunk and I'm stone cold sober :blush:

Me n natt are going to smack sarah's botty!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> He isn't half! Lol starting early!!
> 
> That's good then, that's what mine were like, they'd hit ya and knock you for 6, make you scrunch up in a ball! Have you tested today? I think id have been the same if mine was an early bfp. Did you call about some bloods? Xxx
> 
> Oh by the way my feet stink today : rofl:
> 
> i know in this room we share everything but things like stinky feet im quite happy for you to keep to yourself :haha:Click to expand...

Haha when weve talked about stretchy cervical mucus in this thread....stinky feet I can deal with :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ive been good, ive put it away and have no intention of doing it. Im not convinced there was progression between yesterdays or todays...but tomorrow should be D-day. Hopefully ill see some then :) x
> 
> hcg doubles every other day so by holding on till tomoz the line will be darker
> 
> listen to pinky or i'll smack your bottyClick to expand...

Listening to Pinky :)

Think whats not helping and making me stress is my mate is coming to visit me and is bringing her two little kiddies with her...I really dont want to be in a position where I wake up to a negative test and/or bleeding and am faced with two small children to deal with.

Im sure it will be ok *looks up*...all will be ok :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I agree with Pinky :haha: xxx
> 
> Going out for Sister-In-Laws hen do tomorrow, should be fun when everyone is drunk and I'm stone cold sober :blush:

Ahhh the joys of pregnancy  Atleast youll be able to remind them all of the stupid stuff they did


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ive been good, ive put it away and have no intention of doing it. Im not convinced there was progression between yesterdays or todays...but tomorrow should be D-day. Hopefully ill see some then :) x
> 
> hcg doubles every other day so by holding on till tomoz the line will be darker
> 
> listen to pinky or i'll smack your bottyClick to expand...
> 
> Listening to Pinky :)
> 
> Think whats not helping and making me stress is my mate is coming to visit me and is bringing her two little kiddies with her...I really dont want to be in a position where I wake up to a negative test and/or bleeding and am faced with two small children to deal with.
> 
> Im sure it will be ok *looks up*...all will be ok :D xClick to expand...

*if* that was to happen then look at it this way, your friend visiting will take your mind off it and seeing her kiddies will remind you why your doing this and the fact that it will happen

On the other hand - you could be looking at her kids, thinking "in 8 months i;ll have one of these"


----------



## Laura2806

Haha stretchy cm over stinky feet lol 

All will be ok xxx just make sure they're jumping on you and you don't lift them. Stay safe ;) xxx

Natt that sounds like fun! Lol im sure you'll have a lovely time :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ive been good, ive put it away and have no intention of doing it. Im not convinced there was progression between yesterdays or todays...but tomorrow should be D-day. Hopefully ill see some then :) x
> 
> hcg doubles every other day so by holding on till tomoz the line will be darker
> 
> listen to pinky or i'll smack your bottyClick to expand...
> 
> Listening to Pinky :)
> 
> Think whats not helping and making me stress is my mate is coming to visit me and is bringing her two little kiddies with her...I really dont want to be in a position where I wake up to a negative test and/or bleeding and am faced with two small children to deal with.
> 
> Im sure it will be ok *looks up*...all will be ok :D xClick to expand...
> 
> *if* that was to happen then look at it this way, your friend visiting will take your mind off it and seeing her kiddies will remind you why your doing this and the fact that it will happen
> 
> On the other hand - you could be looking at her kids, thinking "in 8 months i;ll have one of these"Click to expand...

I know it sounds awful but...I really hope that I dont have to deal with it all in one day. When I was told with the first pregnancy id had a miscarriage, shed just given birth to the youngest. Was meant to be seeing her but had to put her off. Then I was scheduled to go see her and then i found out it wasnt a mc but the ectopic..had to put her off again. Defo dont want a repeat performance!! 

x


----------



## sarahuk

No worries on that Laura :D The oldest has a love affair with Moo so will spend the entire time chasing Missy around the house :D The youngest might do that too shes started walking. Perhaps we should sit in the garden if the weather is nice!


----------



## sarahuk

WOOOHOOO pinky got crosshairs!!! GO EGGY GO!


----------



## Pinky32

I know it sounds awful but...I really hope that I dont have to deal with it all in one day. When I was told with the first pregnancy id had a miscarriage, shed just given birth to the youngest. Was meant to be seeing her but had to put her off. Then I was scheduled to go see her and then i found out it wasnt a mc but the ectopic..had to put her off again. Defo dont want a repeat performance!! 

x[/QUOTE]

you wont have anything bad to cope with


----------



## Laura2806

Pinkys right! Nothing bade gonna happen this time! :hugs: 

Def sit in the garden, weather permitting, it'll do you some good too :) you and your friend can sit and chat with a nice cold (or hot) drink and the kids can play :) 

have a lovely day :) 

Go pink eggy go :happydance: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

I was told by hospital to stop taking agnus castus 2 weeks before op and my ov came a few days earlier than it has been in past few months so i was hoping that post ov symptoms would stop (dont know why but thought the AC might have something to do with it)

But last night in bed i kept getting that lump in your throat you get just before your sick, my tummy felt like it was about to start heaving contractions (dont know what their called but its when your body retracts when your being sick)

this went on for 2 hours but i wasnt sick

i was sooooo thirsty yesterday and then the obvious happened - i was up every 10 mins to pee lol

not a good nights sleep


I know im the worst one to say this - but its all about how you look at something - turn it into a positive

a day in the garden chatting, catching up on things, playing with kids etc - its fun and relaxing and just what the doctor ordered


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky I have never ever EVER seen anyone respond so strongly to their hormones as you!! You must have lovely textbook hormone levels if you ask me!

No sitting in the garden today...its absolutely pissing it down. 

How u ladies doing today? :) x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm wi Sarah, never known anyone react so highly to their hormones, can't be a bad sign! My body didn't know what they were until a few months ago! Lol 

Sarah its glorious here! Think we might get some rain but it's bloody hot! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I think youre going to get the rain. We just had a MASSIVE downpour here and youre not far away! x


----------



## Pinky32

but if no one else responds like me isnt that a bad thing?????????

In a way its nice because it confirms ov as temps sudenly spike and hot flushes, nausea etc

We had a lovely blue sky this morning and have had two short bursts of rain

Good news!!!
I just got my letter with FS appt!
14th Sept at 9,40am!


----------



## sarahuk

WOOOOHOOOO!!!! Thats fantastic news chick!! I told you that it wouldnt take long but you didnt believe me did you!! :D

I dont think its a bad thing :) I think its positive! All those years of being on the pill repressing all the hormones from your system, I think its bound to be something that you then become really sensitive too.

The one great thing about it...theres no missing your ovulation. Technically...you could stop temping, stop opking, etc etc...and youd know when youd become dpo! x


----------



## Laura2806

nah def not a bd thing! it backs everything that youve ov'd, no denying when ov has happened lol 

yay for FS apt!!! :happydance: and its not far away!! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Exactly! Plus its one level of investigation that they wont have to do chick. I really hope they give you the HSG. Obviously not for the discomfort, but because ive been reading a ton of stories about it being all that was needed for the bfp. 

Im gunna miss the forums when im on holiday :( You ladies gunna have to keep me updated with developments! x


----------



## Laura2806

we shall miss you! you need to try and check in whenever you get a free 2mins! lol just to let us know matt hasnt ran away with you :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Haha well...ive had data turned off on my phone since i downgraded from an all you can eat free data contract. SMS might have to do! x


----------



## Laura2806

Grrrrr lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ill get updates to yah :D x


----------



## Pinky32

i didnt doubt you, just thought it would take them a few weeks to write to me

im just not looking forward to the questions about OH

yayyyyyyy @ the clearblue test!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - We sure will smack Sarah's botty :haha: Yay for your FS appointment! So happy for you hunni :hugs: :happydance: Sending you some virtual Tyler tummy rubs with lot's of sticky :dust: xxx 

Sarah - Woohoo for Clear Blue test :happydance: I think Tyler's virtual tummy rubs may have helped a little? :winkwink: xxx

Laura - Yesterday was great thank you chick, was so funny watching everyone getting drunk and doing dares etc, there was a patch in the night that went wrong, a guy was sticking with us and ended up punching another guy and knocked him out, wasn't a pretty sight, blood everywhere etc..one of our girls went mental and ended up getting cuffed until she calmed down, they let her go so we carried on partying :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao you don't do things by halves do you lol as long as everyone's ok and you had a good time :) 

Spiderman cake on the go today for my cousins birthday! Really cba today tho! Hips are mega playing up :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Lmao you don't do things by halves do you lol as long as everyone's ok and you had a good time :)
> 
> Spiderman cake on the go today for my cousins birthday! Really cba today tho! Hips are mega playing up :( xxx

That's what happens when guys start hanging around with you on a hen night which is supposed to be all girls, we go out for a laugh, men go out and look for trouble (not all men by the way) Haha. Everyone was fine, barring the bloke that got knocked out but he seriously asked for it! :haha: 

Ooo Spiderman cake!! Can we see a piccie when it's finished? :D Aww no, hope your hips feel better soon hun :( My left leg and hip has been painful since yesterday, had a freak accident with my horse a few years ago and it's never been right since, I'm wondering wether the extra weight is affecting it? :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol that's very true! Dunno what to do for my hen night! 

Probably is Hun, old injuries coming back! My friend dislocated both hips at 15 when she was threw from a horse, she couldnt walk without the aid of crutches during her first pregnancy. 

Yh I'll post some piccies :) thanks hun, gonna have a bath to try and ease them. This past week I've felt them sort of grinding every now and then :( really tired today too. Glad it's only a 4day week! Lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh no...hope the pain eases soon girlies :( :hugs:

Thanks Charlybear about the Digi :) Got the other one waiting to go middle of the week. I think what you said you were going to say about your OH is a good way to go. And if they really push you on it..tell them you were referred for your painful afs so to back off!

Ohhh I wanna see that cake too!

Lol Natt...sounds like a typical night out up this neck of the woods doesnt i haha :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I'm sure you'll think of something to do hehe :D 

I have had trouble with my leg ever since but I have been back and forth to the doctors and they say they can't feel anything, I'm like, that's because it's an internal injury! Send me for a scan on it and you may find out..they do my head in lol! :growlmad: Ouch, that's not good about your friend :( 

Yay, can't wait to see pictures hehe :happydance: Hope your bath eases the pain, doesn't sound nice at all! :hugs: xxx

Sarah - Thank you hunni :hugs: 

Really? :haha: I don't get why people have to go out looking for fights, just spoils everyones night :wacko:

Oh, did you finish your crochet blanket by the way? Still waiting for a picture :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Bath helped a bit thanks, I had it hotter than normal but not as hot as I used to lol 

Cakes finished but not took a picture yet, I will do tho :) 

Doctors can be crap can't they! If they can't see it they don't care lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Bath helped a bit thanks, I had it hotter than normal but not as hot as I used to lol
> 
> Cakes finished but not took a picture yet, I will do tho :)
> 
> Doctors can be crap can't they! If they can't see it they don't care lol xxx

Glad your bath helped a little bit hun, yeah you can't have really hot baths when pregnant, I only have mine luke warm as I have sensitive skin.

Can't wait to see your cake :happydance: 

They sure can hun, if I have any problems with my leg from now until giving birth then I will be putting a complaint in! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - I'm sure you'll think of something to do hehe :D
> 
> I have had trouble with my leg ever since but I have been back and forth to the doctors and they say they can't feel anything, I'm like, that's because it's an internal injury! Send me for a scan on it and you may find out..they do my head in lol! :growlmad: Ouch, that's not good about your friend :(
> 
> Yay, can't wait to see pictures hehe :happydance: Hope your bath eases the pain, doesn't sound nice at all! :hugs: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Thank you hunni :hugs:
> 
> Really? :haha: I don't get why people have to go out looking for fights, just spoils everyones night :wacko:
> 
> Oh, did you finish your crochet blanket by the way? Still waiting for a picture :winkwink: xxx

I did! Just need to give it a fast iron :) Ill stretch it out tonight and post in the morning :D x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - I'm sure you'll think of something to do hehe :D
> 
> I have had trouble with my leg ever since but I have been back and forth to the doctors and they say they can't feel anything, I'm like, that's because it's an internal injury! Send me for a scan on it and you may find out..they do my head in lol! :growlmad: Ouch, that's not good about your friend :(
> 
> Yay, can't wait to see pictures hehe :happydance: Hope your bath eases the pain, doesn't sound nice at all! :hugs: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Thank you hunni :hugs:
> 
> Really? :haha: I don't get why people have to go out looking for fights, just spoils everyones night :wacko:
> 
> Oh, did you finish your crochet blanket by the way? Still waiting for a picture :winkwink: xxx
> 
> I did! Just need to give it a fast iron :) Ill stretch it out tonight and post in the morning :D xClick to expand...

Yayyyyyyy! Can't wait to see it hun :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

To e honest im even more happy with it now that i might have a chance to use it :D

Having nice bank holiday weekends ladies? :D x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> To e honest im even more happy with it now that i might have a chance to use it :D
> 
> Having nice bank holiday weekends ladies? :D x

So you should be chick :D You WILL get to use it :happydance:

I think we are just having a nice, chilled out bank holiday. Are you doing anything? :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Absolutely nothing :D Hopefully matt lets me up out of bed so I can do something lol.


----------



## Laura2806

Natt def put a complaint in if you have problems hun

I'll post pics in the morning cause its easier on the iPad lol 

Think we're gonna do pretty much nothing lol gonna pop to asda to get a few bits and get the washing and ironing finished lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I cant even b arsed to crochet :(


----------



## Laura2806

Haha pjs and films then! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

Wheres the cake piccy?

Wheres the blanket piccy?


----------



## Laura2806

Here it is ladies :) can't rotate it on the iPad :( 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-3.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Wow that cake is kickass!! You making your own wedding cake laura?

Ok heres the blanket..it looks a mess because it needs to be stretched and ironed..but ive smoothed it out best i can :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120827_112948.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Oh I'll definetly be putting a complaint in hun if it gets worse, not being on bedrest because they can't do their jobs properly! Awesome cake chick! Karl said he wants one :haha: He loves Spiderman, Superman, Batman etc :D xxx

Sarah - Best way chick, have a nice chilled out day and watch some DVD's or something :D Love the tickers by the way :winkwink: Yay for Crochet blanket!! It's lovely hun! Looks like it took lot's of time and effort :D xxx

Pinky - How are you doing chick? xxx

Jess - How are you hun? Not heard from you for a few days :hugs: xxx

KT - Hope you are doing well hunni xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hehe thanks ladies :) my cousin kept going and staring at it lol Sarah no way am I making my wedding cake lol I'd bake it but not decorate it, I'd be too upset if I ballsed it up lol 

Blankets gorgeous Sarah and perfect for swaddling with the shape of it! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Oh I'll definetly be putting a complaint in hun if it gets worse, not being on bedrest because they can't do their jobs properly! Awesome cake chick! Karl said he wants one :haha: He loves Spiderman, Superman, Batman etc :D xxx
> 
> Sarah - Best way chick, have a nice chilled out day and watch some DVD's or something :D Love the tickers by the way :winkwink: Yay for Crochet blanket!! It's lovely hun! Looks like it took lot's of time and effort :D xxx
> 
> Pinky - How are you doing chick? xxx
> 
> Jess - How are you hun? Not heard from you for a few days :hugs: xxx
> 
> KT - Hope you are doing well hunni xxx

Thanks hun! Ye it was a bit fiddly at points :) Am catching up on my soaps...boring day for me today! x

Hope youre ok darlin! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hehe thanks ladies :) my cousin kept going and staring at it lol Sarah no way am I making my wedding cake lol I'd bake it but not decorate it, I'd be too upset if I ballsed it up lol
> 
> Blankets gorgeous Sarah and perfect for swaddling with the shape of it! Xxx

Every cake youve ever posted a picture of has been absolutely gorgeous :) Youd never balls it up! x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

WWWWWOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOO CONGRATULATION'S Sarah Well Happy for you, FX'd baby get's snug as a bug, and you have a wonderful H&H 9 month's. x x x :D:D:D

Pinky and KT FX'd for this cycle hope you both get your BFP's too. x x x

Thx pinky for telling me, I didn't know that about there refferal just prove's how shit my doctor's is. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks Jess :) Hope youre ok x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks Sarah :hugs: I think id worry too much and mess it up through stress lol 

How you doing jess? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome sarah, and im good thx girlie's, thx for asking. My fiance said to me the other night that if I dont get help from the doctor or pregnant before christmas then his gonna buy me clomid after christmas because ATM all our money now goe's toward's christmas for my little princess and our family's prezzie's, I know it's not for another 4 month's but We have big family's so have to start really early on prezzie's and christmas will be hear in no time. But Even though it's a while away, That actually made me feel alot better but I do hope I get my BFP before then. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Bless him, fingers crossed you won't need the clomid tho Hun, I know what you mean about Christmas! We're gonna start shopping before long, we do the voucher schemes where you pay all year round tho so we'll be getting them end of octoberish, so we'll make a list of what to get people and go get it almost in one go :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your welcome sarah, and im good thx girlie's, thx for asking. My fiance said to me the other night that if I dont get help from the doctor or pregnant before christmas then his gonna buy me clomid after christmas because ATM all our money now goe's toward's christmas for my little princess and our family's prezzie's, I know it's not for another 4 month's but We have big family's so have to start really early on prezzie's and christmas will be hear in no time. But Even though it's a while away, That actually made me feel alot better but I do hope I get my BFP before then. x x x

Jess be careful. You cant buy clomid in this country and every website is linked to a company in India that packages and distrubutes pills under the label of clomid.

Problem is more often than not, you find that its not actually clomid that you are being given. Infact, I know a woman who bought clomid from what she believed was a reputable seller and the pills made her ill. Turned out it wasnt clomid.

I know its not easy, but if you ask me, youd be better off staying clear of buying something that 1) you dont know what it is 2) hasnt been prescribed.

You dont want to be in a position where you take these pills and bugger things up. Cos trust me...what you think youre getting, in reality youre not.

I went through a stage where I was very almost buying it myself. But when i read the reports by doctors about the impacts of this stuff...trust me chick...youre gambling with way too much for it to pay off.

Side note..the women i know that bought it didnt get their bfps from it either.

Its your decision totally...but I think it would be a bad call chick. Youre still young, once youre 23 youll be in the bracker for a fertility referral. I think ud be better off carrying on trying till then, and then get the proper help. Not these fake pills that are playing on womens depressions and insecurities. 

x


----------



## sarahuk

*Jess:*

Heres some info for you hun you might want to consider:


* At best what you buy could actually just be talcum powder - which won't do any harm but certainly won't help you get pregnant - or at worst we have heard of a case where the purchased drug contained bleach which led to the woman who bought the 'drug' being hospitalised.

* Wrong use. even if you are lucky enough to be one that gets an actual dose with some clomid included can overstimulate the ovaries or lead to formation of cysts which can interfere with conception and hinder a healthy pregnancy.

* The sale of medicines in the UK is regulated by the Medicines Act of 1968 but online suppliers can come from anywhere in the world, often from countries such as Peru or Thailand where no such legislation exists. So if you find yourself the victim of a fraud - ie you've made a payment but haven't received your package or you have been supplied with a fake drug - you will have no protection if you have been dealing with a company in countries with no legal agreements with the UK.

* A woman bought Clomid online and the dangers of doing so - she ended up with an ectopic pregnancy and the removal of her right tube as she had no need for the medication but took it anyway and caused this kind of issue.

* if you order from overseas, they may be seized by customs to which no delivery will be made.

* If Clomid is not taken under medical supervision and if its taken under wrong diagnosis, Clomid can cause permanent infertility, it can cause liver failure and finally can put your life at risk! (Quoted from doctor).

* The drug is prescribed for inducing ovulation. As you ovulate, clearly from your charts, there is no benefit to be had from taking clomid.

These are just a few off the first 2 pages I opened on the subject. Theres thousands of women posting on the issue or doctors writing about it.

x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Owwww laura sound's good hun, is there a website so I can find out more lol. ow and thx sweetie. x x x

Sarah hun I understand what your saying and know you mean well, But I found these online....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clomid-C...t=AU_Exercise_Accessories&hash=item3f1b634ea3

They look the part and say there from the uk, but Im going to speak to my doctor first cause im gonna ask her if she will prescribe me them and if not then I'll tell her im thinking of buying them online and need some advice. She may say the same as you but it's worth a try to get the help. Right. x x x

Owww and the info, but I know the danger's of this and that's why im gonna tell my doctor if she doe's not wanna help me. I know I ovulate but other women in the uk get prescribed clomid to help them concieve (even though they ovulate or even women with kids by the same partner because iv spoke to people online). But that's not my point, I just wish I had a good doctor's. But got an appointment next tuesday with my women doctor so hopefully thing's go well and I wanna get down to the bottom of my fiance's SA result's as I think my last doctor is lieing. As I really think he is. x x x thank's again hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Jess,

Doctors are not able to prescribe clomid in this country as it is a fertility drug. Yes they give it to people that ovulate, but youll generally find that those poeple suffer with ovulatory conditions like PCOS.

If your OH has a problem with his sperm analysis u could try and push for a referral from his side rather than yours.

Im sorry hun , but is ILLEGAL in the UK to sell clomid online, and I dont think that any reputable company would be selling on ebay.

Its also a scam post. They put the money value in as australian dollars, and posted the locasted as manchester. Clearly not something you should trust. And when they right stuff like "Dont loose your new gains and safe gaurd your natural test."...that should tell you everything. Not written by anyone english.

I know your frustrated Jess but clomid is for ovulation problems, not to give you extra help trying to conceive. You dont have problems and with that part alone youre risking major problems with your ovaries.

Your doctor will tell you that it would be a massive mistake to buy them online, and it is. For one, if your oh has problems with his sperm counts then its likely that right there is the issue and not with you. Do you really want to risk making yourself infertile because youre inpatient chick?

I dont mean that to sound harsh, but you still have avenues to explore that dont include taking drugs you dont need and dont know what it is. I am concerned for you thats all. I know just as well as you do after 2 years and 9 months and no kid, how hard it is and how we want to do whatever it takes to get to the end result. But if you want a kid so much, would you really be prepared to risk ever having children again rather than see a proper specialist who will help you find a way forward?

x


----------



## Pinky32

Gowgus cake laura - I think you should def think about your own cake - think how special it would make it x

Sarah - omg thats luverly xxx

Jess - did you ever ask your doc when you could be referred?


----------



## Pinky32

OMG i gonna say this straight

are you fucking mad jess! how can you think an advert on ebay is legit for clomid? Saying they look the part doesnt make them legit and if their in UK why is their price in australian dollar? How do you know what strength to take? when to take?

Speak to your doc and ask when they will refer you and what can be done in the meantime

I understand your frustration but are you willing to risk everything

If they were easy to buy and reputable dont you think we all would have got them ages ago

Your doc wont prescribe them - only an FS can - and each persons dose is different depending on their results of tests

Being really blunt (n I dont mean to sound rude) but you said in past that you keep forgetting to take folic acid and only gave vitamins a short try - you need to give vits a minimum of three months to build up


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky I could the place that fund the NHS, PCT and they told me I would never be reffered unless they had a change in there critiria to accept women with children. I said not ever after 3 year's or longer she said NO like I said not unless they change the critiria and she said that wont be any time soon either. So I pretty much got put on my arse there. That's when I felt the lowested. Iv called blenty of place's to see if I am able to be funded to see a fertiltiy specialist and they all sai the same, I even rang my local fertility clinic they said the same. I just feel all alone on this one with no help or care from my doctor what so ever. But there are women in the uk with kid's from the same partner that there ttc with that have been reffered to specialist and had test's done and got treatment. But I feel like im being punished. x x x

Thx for caring hun, You may not be my doctor but the advice and surpport is lovely & 
Thx I understand hun, just had a good old research and sound's like a really bad idea even if it was prescribed there are so many danger's I.E

*Sideeffects*
*A medicine is only made available to the public if the*
*clinical trials have shown that the benefits of taking*
*the medicine outweigh the risks.*
*Once a medicine has been licensed, information on*
*the medicine's effects, both intended and*
*unintended, is continuously recorded and updated.*
*Some sideeffects*
*may be serious while others may*
*only be a mild inconvenience.*
*Everyone's reaction to a medicine is different. It is*
*difficult to predict which sideeffects*
*you will have*
*from taking a particular medicine, or whether you*
*will have any sideeffects*
*at all. The important thing*
*is to tell your prescriber or pharmacist if you are*
*having problems with your medicine.*
_*Very common: More than 1 in 10 people who take*
*Clomifene citrate*
_*&#8226; enlargement of the ovary*
*&#8226; flushing*
_*Common: More than 1 in 100 people who take*
*Clomifene citrate*
_*&#8226; bleeding in between menstrual periods*
*&#8226; breast discomfort*
*&#8226; distension, bloating or discomfort of the*
*stomach seek*
*medical advice if you get any*
*pain, discomfort or bloating of the stomach*
*&#8226; eye or eyesight problems such as blurring,*
*seeing spots or flashes in front of the eyes seek*
*medical advice if you develop any eye*
*or eyesight problems*
*&#8226; headaches*
*&#8226; heavy or painful menstrual periods*
*&#8226; nausea*
*&#8226; pelvic pain seek*
*medical advice if you get*
*any pain in the pelvis*
*&#8226; vomiting*
_*Uncommon: More than 1 in 1000 people who take*
*Clomifene citrate*
_*&#8226; depression*
*&#8226; difficulty sleeping*
*&#8226; feeling dizzy*
*&#8226; feeling lightheaded*
*&#8226; feeling nervous*
*&#8226; feelings of tension*
*&#8226; tiredness*
*&#8226; vertigo*
_*The frequency of these sideeffects*
*is unknown*
_*&#8226; abortion*
*&#8226; allergic reactions*
*&#8226; angioedema*
*&#8226; birth defects in babies*
*&#8226; bleeding from the ovary*
*&#8226; cancer of the ovary*
*&#8226; central nervous system problems*
*&#8226; cerebrovascular problems*
*&#8226; convulsions*
*&#8226; deep vein thrombosis*
*&#8226; dermatitis*
*&#8226; ectopic pregnancy*
*&#8226; endometriosis or worsening of endometriosis*
*&#8226; erythema multiforme*
*&#8226; fainting or brief loss of consciousness*
*&#8226; feelings of disorientation*
*&#8226; heart problems*
*&#8226; hormone sensitive tumours or worsening of*
*hormone sensitive tumours*
*&#8226; increase in the size of fibroids in the uterus*
*&#8226; jaundice*
*&#8226; kidney problems*
*&#8226; liver problems*
*&#8226; lung problems*
*&#8226; multiple pregnancies*
*&#8226; neurological problems*
*&#8226; oedema*
*&#8226; ovarian cyst*
*&#8226; ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome*
*&#8226; ovarian pain*
*&#8226; ovarian problems*
*&#8226; psychosis or psychoticlike*
*behaviour*
*&#8226; pulmonary oedema*
*&#8226; respiratory distress*
*&#8226; skin rash or rashes*
*&#8226; speech problems*
*&#8226; still birth*
*&#8226; stroke*
*&#8226; thinning of the hair*
*&#8226; unexplained or unexpected bruising*
*&#8226; urticaria*
*&#8226; weight gain seek*
*medical advice if you gain*
*weight*


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know, that's why Iv decided it's a NONO pinky. but thx anyway. x x x

I dont miss my vitamin's at all and havent done for a while now been on EPO, and folic acid for over 5 moth's now and they haven't done shit, thats over 3 month's straight and still nothink. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah but Jess...the point is they are over the age of 23. tharts all you need. Then you can be referred for review.

Pinky...agree 10000% with everything youve said.

Ive also reported those tablets to Ebay. Its against ebay policy to sell prescription meds and is a huge danger to peoples health.


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I know, that's why Iv decided it's a NONO pinky. but thx anyway. x x x
> 
> I dont miss my vitamin's at all and havent done for a while now been on EPO, and folic acid for over 5 moth's now and they haven't done shit, thats over 3 month's straight and still nothink. x x x

Theres a lot more you can try :)

You can try vitamin b
vitamin b complex
raspberry leaf tea
agnus castus
Selenium
rosehip
1000g vitamin c

Etc etc :) Folic acid wont help, thats for whe youre actually pregnant. Epo will only show any work on your cm around ovulation. The other stuff helps with your cycles and strengthening egg. The two vits your taking you can add a lot more too.


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - It sure looks like it was fiddly but you did an amazing job chick. Great minds think alike, we missed most of the soaps last week so that's what me and Karl have just done, caught up on the soaps on ITV Player :D I'm good thank you hunni, so happy for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

About the funding Jess...you wont be funded for IVF should you need it correct...but everyone is entitled to fertility investigation whether they wqualify or not. I dont qualify for ivf either but i quaify for all that comes before it.

Once you hit 23 you hit the minimum age requirement. Atm you dont fit the criteria because of your age...but you will :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - It sure looks like it was fiddly but you did an amazing job chick. Great minds think alike, we missed most of the soaps last week so that's what me and Karl have just done, caught up on the soaps on ITV Player :D I'm good thank you hunni, so happy for you :hugs: xxx

Hehe i wish matt would watch em with me!!

I get so bored when on catchup though...i watch two and im ready to do something else hehe :D 

x


----------



## Pinky32

when i spoke to my doc last week, he got a fertility folder out and showed me where it said ages 23-39 regardless of if there are children or not

I think you need to change doctors

All meds will have side effects but at least an FS is monitoring you and gives you the right dosage

Its heartbreaking when we dont get what we want but we will - again, not meaning to sound mean but im at the other end of the spectrum where im classed as getting old and im wayyyyyy over 39 and didnt think id get referred and yet ive got my letter with my appt for 14th sept

I know you want it now, but as 22 you have time to reach 23 then demand something be done


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I know, that's why Iv decided it's a NONO pinky. but thx anyway. x x x
> 
> I dont miss my vitamin's at all and havent done for a while now been on EPO, and folic acid for over 5 moth's now and they haven't done shit, thats over 3 month's straight and still nothink. x x x

haha your never gonna notice a difference with FA as that is to help the baby when you do fall preggy - but its something that you should be taking so thst its in your body

the EPO - not everyone will notice a difference but believe me when I say that it is doing something

Dont take EPO after you OV - thats when ideally you should be switching to something like flaxseed oil tablets


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> when i spoke to my doc last week, he got a fertility folder out and showed me where it said ages 23-39 regardless of if there are children or not
> 
> I think you need to change doctors
> 
> All meds will have side effects but at least an FS is monitoring you and gives you the right dosage
> 
> Its heartbreaking when we dont get what we want but we will - again, not meaning to sound mean but im at the other end of the spectrum where im classed as getting old and im wayyyyyy over 39 and didnt think id get referred and yet ive got my letter with my appt for 14th sept
> 
> I know you want it now, but as 22 you have time to reach 23 then demand something be done

Im not sure its about whether she needs to change doctors or not. I think she just needs to ask the right questions.

Like...when im 23 I meet the criteria for investigation, will you refer me then?

If the doc says no, ask to see another doctor at the practice and ask for their advice.

I still think the prob is that there hasnt been enough questions asked..like this business with the sperm analysis. I remember a post jess made about her doc making a comment that they were surprised she got pregnant the first time.

I think that makes it a bit more clear cut. It sounds like if there is an issue with the sperm analysis then jess doesnt need to worry about what shes doing. But her and OH do need some guidance on how to improve things. And thats something a fertility specialst will do once they are 23:)

x


----------



## Pinky32

true id forgotten that

her OH is already 23 so maybe he should ask his doc what next step is and what his results were


----------



## sarahuk

Good idea Plus her gp cant discuss his results with her anyway...he needsto be there :)

Jess that owuld be my next step. Find out the deal with OH and see about gtting referred :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Nice temps Charlybear!


----------



## Pinky32

blimey look at all the vits i take and ive been taking them since jan - i dont notice a difference but i know their working


----------



## sarahuk

Wheni think about that box i sent and the look the woman gave me at the post office...haha!!

Yep...we do all these things and wish they turned our pee green to show they work but they dont...but it does :) x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - It sure looks like it was fiddly but you did an amazing job chick. Great minds think alike, we missed most of the soaps last week so that's what me and Karl have just done, caught up on the soaps on ITV Player :D I'm good thank you hunni, so happy for you :hugs: xxx
> 
> Hehe i wish matt would watch em with me!!
> 
> I get so bored when on catchup though...i watch two and im ready to do something else hehe :D
> 
> xClick to expand...

Aww bless, does Matt not watch the soaps? 

I know what you mean chick, I don't mind Coronation Street but when I try and watch the other on catch-up, I'm like...blah :haha: I don't mind watching them when they are actually on though :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

I loved getting that box for my birthday - like two surprises in one box lol

Thats the problem with vits - there is no visible sign their working but we know they do


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - It sure looks like it was fiddly but you did an amazing job chick. Great minds think alike, we missed most of the soaps last week so that's what me and Karl have just done, caught up on the soaps on ITV Player :D I'm good thank you hunni, so happy for you :hugs: xxx
> 
> Hehe i wish matt would watch em with me!!
> 
> I get so bored when on catchup though...i watch two and im ready to do something else hehe :D
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww bless, does Matt not watch the soaps?
> 
> I know what you mean chick, I don't mind Coronation Street but when I try and watch the other on catch-up, I'm like...blah :haha: I don't mind watching them when they are actually on though :) xxxClick to expand...

Matt hates soaps...but then he watches smallville and i hate that lol :D I love holby though and stuff like one born and miwdifes :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> I loved getting that box for my birthday - like two surprises in one box lol
> 
> Thats the problem with vits - there is no visible sign their working but we know they do

I might have some OV sticks going down you soon too chick all going well. I ordered them the night before i realised i might not need them. So if u get a packet you know what it is :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Ugh..smallville lol! Must be a man thing! :haha: I love One Born and Midwives too :happydance: I could have chosen to have Tyler at L.G.I where One Born is filmed but I chose Jimmy's instead :dohh: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

You coulda been on the next season :happydance: :D

Weve been watching this AWESOME show lately called Breaking Bad. Its funny...highly recommend! x


----------



## Pinky32

youn only just looked at chart


----------



## Pinky32

eww natt we could all have seen your minnie on telly next season haha


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> You coulda been on the next season :happydance: :D
> 
> Weve been watching this AWESOME show lately called Breaking Bad. Its funny...highly recommend! x

They have been advertising for mums to be who would like to go on the next series but I miss out by a month! They are only filming from August to November I think it is and Tyler isn't due until December :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> eww natt we could all have seen your minnie on telly next season haha

:rofl: This made me chuckle! They blur those parts out I think? :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> youn only just looked at chart

Nope looked at it this morning whe i updated mine :) Always do...matt laughs at me cos checking ur chart is my morning ritual :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> eww natt we could all have seen your minnie on telly next season haha

Screaming..

"OHHHHH MYYYYYYY GODDDDDDD ITS THE BURNNNNNING RING OFFFF FIREEEEEEEEEEEEE"

Like i saw on one of the american ones...god i pissed myself so hard..she had the funniest facial expression :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> You coulda been on the next season :happydance: :D
> 
> Weve been watching this AWESOME show lately called Breaking Bad. Its funny...highly recommend! x
> 
> They have been advertising for mums to be who would like to go on the next series but I miss out by a month! They are only filming from August to November I think it is and Tyler isn't due until December :( xxxClick to expand...

Aww thats a shame!

Cant wat for the new season though. Midwifes is ok but I wish it was more of the OBEM format. I like the stories and following through. x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> eww natt we could all have seen your minnie on telly next season haha
> 
> :rofl: This made me chuckle! They blur those parts out I think? :haha: xxxClick to expand...

Have you oticed how sometimes they dont? I cant remember if it was the english or american one i was watching but there was this one time i was watching it and matt took an interest in what i was watching and chose the exact moment to come look as the baby was sticking out the Foof and doing that rotate they do. He thought he was watching the exorcist lol x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> youn only just looked at chart
> 
> Nope looked at it this morning whe i updated mine :) Always do...matt laughs at me cos checking ur chart is my morning ritual :D xClick to expand...

why?
tell matt i have always checked your chart when i update mine - ALWAYS


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I know what you mean, Midwives seems a bit more serious whereas on One Born, they have a laugh as they go along. When I get bored, I watch One Born on catch up, could watch it all day lol :blush: Aww poor Matt, bet his face was a picture :rofl: 

Yeah I have noticed a few times where they haven't blurred things out, how embarrasing! The ladies that get to go on it, they get to watch the clip before it's aired then if there are any bits they want cutting, they can, which isn't too bad to be honest :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

omg i going to dye my hair blonde again

ive only just realised i can right click to reply to a post and it opens in new page

doh!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> omg i going to dye my hair blonde again
> 
> ive only just realised i can right click to reply to a post and it opens in new page
> 
> doh!

Do you have a mouse which has a wheel on it? If you do, if you click the wheel in the middle, that also open a new page :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

You ladies make me laugh! 

Thanks for the cake comments :) 

A little girl whose mum I worked with is gonna be on the next season of midwives, not saw it tho so dunno in what way. She's had a brain tumour since she was 18months old and is now 8 I think and finally in remission! Such an incredible little girl :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

natt ive tried that - didnt do anything oh well

ive never seen any of those programmes - i cant bear to watch other pple having babies when im so far from mine

awww laura - its always harder when its children who get ill but yayyy for remission


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh natt i take it back - it worked !!"!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, she sure sounds like an incredible little girl :) xxx

Pinky - Yay! Glad that it worked for you hun, so much easier :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

She's suffered so much and come so far! To look at her you wouldn't have a clue what she's been through, she's now top in her class and beating all expectations doctors ever had for her. The only physical sign of her tumour is a lazy eye! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> She's suffered so much and come so far! To look at her you wouldn't have a clue what she's been through, she's now top in her class and beating all expectations doctors ever had for her. The only physical sign of her tumour is a lazy eye! Xxx

Wow that's incredible hun! Brave little girl :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> youn only just looked at chart
> 
> Nope looked at it this morning whe i updated mine :) Always do...matt laughs at me cos checking ur chart is my morning ritual :D xClick to expand...
> 
> why?
> tell matt i have always checked your chart when i update mine - ALWAYSClick to expand...

He says its a woman thing lol. But seeing what your cervical mucus is and whether your fertile...its important stuffs!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I know what you mean, Midwives seems a bit more serious whereas on One Born, they have a laugh as they go along. When I get bored, I watch One Born on catch up, could watch it all day lol :blush: Aww poor Matt, bet his face was a picture :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I have noticed a few times where they haven't blurred things out, how embarrasing! The ladies that get to go on it, they get to watch the clip before it's aired then if there are any bits they want cutting, they can, which isn't too bad to be honest :) xxx

Its probably a good thing...i mean lets face it..by that stage you cant see your feet let alone your foof...it must be hard sometimes to tell the difference between a hair headed baby and an overgrown ladygarden :D You wouldnt want that all on show would you!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> omg i going to dye my hair blonde again
> 
> ive only just realised i can right click to reply to a post and it opens in new page
> 
> doh!

Oh charlobear!! lol!!

Thats why i always spam the thread with 6 million posts every time i log on  x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg i going to dye my hair blonde again
> 
> ive only just realised i can right click to reply to a post and it opens in new page
> 
> doh!
> 
> Do you have a mouse which has a wheel on it? If you do, if you click the wheel in the middle, that also open a new page :D xxxClick to expand...

OMG....I didnt know that hahaha!! Thanks Natt  x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - I know what you mean, Midwives seems a bit more serious whereas on One Born, they have a laugh as they go along. When I get bored, I watch One Born on catch up, could watch it all day lol :blush: Aww poor Matt, bet his face was a picture :rofl:
> 
> Yeah I have noticed a few times where they haven't blurred things out, how embarrasing! The ladies that get to go on it, they get to watch the clip before it's aired then if there are any bits they want cutting, they can, which isn't too bad to be honest :) xxx
> 
> Its probably a good thing...i mean lets face it..by that stage you cant see your feet let alone your foof...it must be hard sometimes to tell the difference between a hair headed baby and an overgrown ladygarden :D You wouldnt want that all on show would you!Click to expand...

That is so true hun :rofl: I think when my time is getting near, I'm going to sit/stand infront of the mirror that I have placed at the end of the bath and give it a good trimming :haha: As long as it's not overgrown then it should be ok right? Don't think I'll risk blind shaving! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> You ladies make me laugh!
> 
> Thanks for the cake comments :)
> 
> A little girl whose mum I worked with is gonna be on the next season of midwives, not saw it tho so dunno in what way. She's had a brain tumour since she was 18months old and is now 8 I think and finally in remission! Such an incredible little girl :) xxx

Thats absolutely wonderful news Laura! Sad to think though...shes already missed out on so many years of being healty poor thing. xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> natt ive tried that - didnt do anything oh well
> 
> ive never seen any of those programmes - i cant bear to watch other pple having babies when im so far from mine
> 
> awww laura - its always harder when its children who get ill but yayyy for remission

Youre one step closer with the op (less stress and pain), and a giant leap with the FS :)

xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> omg i going to dye my hair blonde again
> 
> ive only just realised i can right click to reply to a post and it opens in new page
> 
> doh!
> 
> Do you have a mouse which has a wheel on it? If you do, if you click the wheel in the middle, that also open a new page :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> OMG....I didnt know that hahaha!! Thanks Natt  xClick to expand...

You're welcome hunni, it's so much easier than replying to every single post individually :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Ive always responded to each post..i hate the idea of missing something and that way i cant miss peoples!

Did make me life easier tho...muhahah! x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Oh I like to respond to everyone's post, I mean rather than replying with quote etc, I just list them like this and respond to everyone in one post :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I used to do that chick :D I remember the depression though when writing a big post and something fecks up and have to start again...now im just paranoid :haha: x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> I used to do that chick :D I remember the depression though when writing a big post and something fecks up and have to start again...now im just paranoid :haha: x

Now that is very true hun, that has happened to me so many times, so annoying :growlmad: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

How you ladies doing today? :) x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> How you ladies doing today? :) x

I'm not too bad thank you hun, the weather is lovely today but we don't get paid until tomorrow :growlmad: 

How are you chick? :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx for all the advice girlie's, but i dont wanna talk about it anymore... sorry x


----------



## Laura2806

Good thanks hun :) just waddling and sore hips lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Watch This Video... Let me just state it's not just about TTC, it's about pregancy too, And I can say Iv defo never heard of some of this before, when TTC or during pregnancy....

I didn't know most of what she said could affect a child after birth...

https://lumalovegettingpregnant.com/videos.htm


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> How you ladies doing today? :) x
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you hun, the weather is lovely today but we don't get paid until tomorrow :growlmad:
> 
> How are you chick? :) xxxClick to expand...

Its fantastic weather isnt it! Love it :D 

Yep im fandabbydozzy thankyou! Might even be thinking of setting a date now for ze wedding! x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> How you ladies doing today? :) x
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you hun, the weather is lovely today but we don't get paid until tomorrow :growlmad:
> 
> How are you chick? :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Its fantastic weather isnt it! Love it :D
> 
> Yep im fandabbydozzy thankyou! Might even be thinking of setting a date now for ze wedding! xClick to expand...

It has been lovely weather today, ended up having a walk to the Mother In Laws then the Sister In Laws hehe :D 

Glad you are ok chickadee. Ooo a date for the wedding? I'm so happy for you right now I could cry :D :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah will be nice! And then we shall wait for the honeymoon :) We are probably going to go to sweden for a few weeks and stay in the gorgeous lake house. Its so romantic! Think we will go when the baby is born and we have a handle on things. 

Its gunna be so sad that his family dont get much involvement with the baby. I think its important for them to see it when its not very old. Might be 1 when they see it again :(

x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Yeah will be nice! And then we shall wait for the honeymoon :) We are probably going to go to sweden for a few weeks and stay in the gorgeous lake house. Its so romantic! Think we will go when the baby is born and we have a handle on things.
> 
> Its gunna be so sad that his family dont get much involvement with the baby. I think its important for them to see it when its not very old. Might be 1 when they see it again :(
> 
> x

It sounds lovely hun and will be great for the three of you :D 

I know what you mean hun :( My family will be the same whereas Karl's family will see him whenever they want xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I really feel for you hun :( It cant be easy. Matts always been really independant and moved around sweden a lot so think coming here was hard but he was already somewhat used to it.

I think with us girls its a bit harder isnt it :hugs: x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> I really feel for you hun :( It cant be easy. Matts always been really independant and moved around sweden a lot so think coming here was hard but he was already somewhat used to it.
> 
> I think with us girls its a bit harder isnt it :hugs: x

Oh it's not easy hun :( Would be much easier if I could drive then we can go and visit whenever we like, having to rely on public transport and being able to afford it, that is the problem! I feel really guilty that my family is going to miss out on Tyler so much :( I have been quite independant since leaving home at 17 but moving to a new town, quite far from my family, is hard.

It sure is hun, we need our family at arms length :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Tell me more about weddings!!!! Lol can't wait till ours :) and honeymoons, we really don't know what to do :( lil man will be 8months old when we go. 

Makes me glad that both our families are so close by, I moved an hour and half away to go to uni which was great, not sure I could do that now, especially since loosing my grandma and having elderly relatives on both our sides. I'd like to move one day tho just not sure when lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I just thought! You need to go to the national wedding show at the NEC! Its the first weekend in October! We're going again and hoping to book cars, photographer and possibly even cake whilst there! Eeeeeeek! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I really feel for you hun :( It cant be easy. Matts always been really independant and moved around sweden a lot so think coming here was hard but he was already somewhat used to it.
> 
> I think with us girls its a bit harder isnt it :hugs: x
> 
> Oh it's not easy hun :( Would be much easier if I could drive then we can go and visit whenever we like, having to rely on public transport and being able to afford it, that is the problem! I feel really guilty that my family is going to miss out on Tyler so much :( I have been quite independant since leaving home at 17 but moving to a new town, quite far from my family, is hard.
> 
> It sure is hun, we need our family at arms length :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Public transport these days too is well expensive. They push people to not use cars to get around but then they make trains and stuffs stupid expensive!!

I can only imagine just how hard it is :( Brave lady :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Tell me more about weddings!!!! Lol can't wait till ours :) and honeymoons, we really don't know what to do :( lil man will be 8months old when we go.
> 
> Makes me glad that both our families are so close by, I moved an hour and half away to go to uni which was great, not sure I could do that now, especially since loosing my grandma and having elderly relatives on both our sides. I'd like to move one day tho just not sure when lol xxx

Same. Matt and I have talked about moving back to sweden to retire but he wont have it lol. He loves it here too much. But id said that when my parents are no longer with us i was happy to move with him to sweden..that it was only fair that i was prepared to make the move that he did to me...and its not like im close with my sister. But nope...wont even consider it lol.

Oh our wedding will be extremely low key when we do have it. I dont do well with crowds and stuff so it will be very very intimate and small. Registry office since neither of us are religious :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Ooo Laura...youll have so much planned then when youve been there! x


----------



## Laura2806

Id like to move but move all my family too lol take everyone with us lol 

Don't blame you hun, its mega expensive too! Think our venue, which is all day including ceremony and meals will come to about 9grand! Then its everything else on top! Stupid really. But we only plan to do it once lol 

It'll be a nice start to my maternity leave as its that weekend :) going to another fayre, a smaller one, on the 9th Sept too so fingers crossed we'll get somethings sorted then too :D cxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

So doctor's went quite ok yesterday, but a long progress. Doctor would'nt let me no my fiance's SA result's from last time cause if he was lieing then she know's what would have happened. So she said it didn't matter anyway cause my fiance needs to do another SA to see if the result's have changed since last time, so she said that if it is still low she will reffer him to see someone at the hospital for test's on his sperm, and if it is normal then she will start trying to get test's done for me like checking my tube's aint blocked and that, but she said with very differculty as I already have a child and it could take a long time. So she dunno if I will get reffered to see a fertility specialist because I dont meet the critiria but she will try and help me as much as I can. I didn't bother with the clomid subject there's no point. So i was quite happy that she is willing to help as much as possible but pissed off she would not check my fiance's result's but I guess that dont matter now cause he will have new result's soon. Just need to book fiance an appointment now so he can go back and get the SA pot as he wasn't with me yesterday so they would'nt give it to me. x x x

How is everyone today. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good news then Hun :) things are looking up! When will he be able to tested again? Or it is a case of just dropping the sample off? 

I'm good at, just knackered lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, I can defo say it is as I feel a lot more relaexed after seeing my doctor. Because he was'nt there she would'nt give me the pot good know's why it's not like I got man sperm lol. So she said to book him an appointment with her and she will give him a pit then cause they dont give them out at the reception. So once his got the pot cant have sex for too day's then she has to do it and run it round the hospital so within the next week hopefully just depend's when there's an appointment available to see my women doctor and most of the time she's fully booked so ringing tomorrow. x x x

Glad to hear your ok hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm surprised they wouldn't book you an appointment there and then, mine always have when I need a follow up. Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - For us to get to see my family, it costs us £38 return on the train, some people will probably think that's cheap but when you have bills to pay etc, it's hard to scrape that kind of money together. Karl's sister is going to give me some driving lessons, I can kind of drive already as my cousins girlfriend took me out a few times, just not legally :haha: I'm hoping we sort something out whereas my family can see Tyler more :hugs: :( xxx

Jess - Really glad to hear that the Doctors are doing more to help you hun, it's a start I suppose? :hugs: I'm not too bad thank you, absolutely knackered though, only had about 1 hour sleep last night, finding it so hard nowadays! Been busy today aswell as we are at a wedding tomorrow then we are at Karl's sisters wedding on Saturday..xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Na hun they dont do that you have to do it over the phone or at the recep but the line was out the door and was ment to ring today but been so busy. x x x

Wow natt you seem like you got alot on, hope you have a nice day and sorry to hear your not sleeping to well. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Natt it's totally understandable that it's too much to visit too often. Fingers crossed you get your license :) 

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow and Saturday :) let's hope the weather stays nice for everyone :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's,
> 
> So doctor's went quite ok yesterday, but a long progress. Doctor would'nt let me no my fiance's SA result's from last time cause if he was lieing then she know's what would have happened. So she said it didn't matter anyway cause my fiance needs to do another SA to see if the result's have changed since last time, so she said that if it is still low she will reffer him to see someone at the hospital for test's on his sperm, and if it is normal then she will start trying to get test's done for me like checking my tube's aint blocked and that, but she said with very differculty as I already have a child and it could take a long time. So she dunno if I will get reffered to see a fertility specialist because I dont meet the critiria but she will try and help me as much as I can. I didn't bother with the clomid subject there's no point. So i was quite happy that she is willing to help as much as possible but pissed off she would not check my fiance's result's but I guess that dont matter now cause he will have new result's soon. Just need to book fiance an appointment now so he can go back and get the SA pot as he wasn't with me yesterday so they would'nt give it to me. x x x
> 
> How is everyone today. x x x

Sounds like things are moving forward which is good!

The doctor wouldnt tell you your OHs results because of Data Protection Laws. I called for matts and they flat out refused as they have to deliver medical information directly to the patient. So unless he is there with you to give consent, they cant tell you a thing.

Get him back there!


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah Natt thats actually a lot when you count it up! I mean..that IS a bill right there with the tickets! I hope that you get something sorted with the driving. It will be great for you to have that extra choice to go see them more often!

Laura..id defo do the whole swings and roundabouts if I could! Big white wedding and all that :) But alas...yet another thing that my anxiety has robbed from me! 

Man...what a day. My mum hasnt been feeling so well so ended up cooking for the entire family which wasnt the best of fun with shooting pains in me tummy, and then she went to curl up with my hotwater bottle I gave her and I said id keep her company and ended up watching stuff like Love Actually and Mamma Mia :( Wish it had been my choice what to watch!! Oh well...atleast I have a happier mum now. Shes gotta have a scan on her stomach it sounds like...irony is...I think she has gallbladder disease like me lol.

x


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni as long as the important people are there and you have a fantastic day nothing else matters! Most of our guests are our parents friends and people you feel you have to ask! Wouldn't be so many if it was upto us! I'm sure you'll have a gorgeous day :) 

Bless your mum :hugs: hope she feels better soon. You should get a 2 4 1 on those scans and see snooky too! Lol have you told your folks or many people yet? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

My mum and dad know, my sister, mats brother, one of my closest mates, and my neighbour who matt and i are very close with :) Its matts mums 70th on the 8th (the day we go away) and so we are holding off telling her to give it as an extra birthday present :)

Yeah bit worried about my mum. Shes always been such a trooper but this seems to have really hit her for six. I just hope she gets some relief before we are all heading down to yarmouth bless her. Shes gotta take my niece to meadowhall too for some school clothes. Tried to get her to cancel but nope! Glutton for punishment!

How are you ladies doing today? :) :hugs: x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

LOL Thank's Sarah and im trying iv been on hold for half hour joke init, Im still waiting now but been really busy this morning trying to sort my SIL out my old computer and one of honey's baby to toddler rocker chair's as honey dont use it, well she doe's but only to climb lol, so need to get rid ASAP. So Hopefully I'll Get an appointment for DF ASAP. :D x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Yep climbing toddlers is not the best combo!! 

Hope you get your appointment :) My surgery is the same...they put you in a queue and b the time you get through all the appointments are gone lol. I have to have regular checkups with my own gp and I have to book them atleast 3 and a half weeks in advance if ive any hope to see him! Joke!!


----------



## Laura2806

Awe im sure she'll love that hun :) you should buy a grow and wrap it up for her or something :) week soooo exciting!!! 

Your poor mum, I hope she feels better soon, nothing worse than being poorly :( xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Aye shes feeling proper sorry for herself today lol.

MY god im freezing!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Awww maybe going out will help her tho

Make sure you're all wrapped up warm :) id be tucked up in bed with a few films lined up :D man that sounds good lol damn work!! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Haha that might be what i end up doing now come to think of it!! Cant remember the last time my toes were this cold!

Shame you cant work at home from a laptop chick!


----------



## Laura2806

To be fair the little work im doing I could have had the day off lol got next weds off tho for my glucose test :) 

Eugh heartburn!!! 

Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Is that the one where ue got to drink that stuff?

LOL atleast work means bnb day!! Im doing very little atm too lol. think I need to find a new crochet project to keep me hands busy  x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh its a fasting blood test then gotta drink Lucozade and be retested 2hrs later. Then I can eat! Might book in for a pedicure after tho, lunch with my mum first tho lol 

That's very true! Lol my phones dying now tho lol 

I think.you should get going on another blanket :) something fiddly too! Lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my...is that a proper blood test or pricking finger type?

Theres no way they will get blood from me 2 hours apart...it takes them that long to hit a damn vein lol.

I keep starting stuff but unwraveling it. Im really sruggling with the interest atm cos i cba doing anything lol!


----------



## Laura2806

Yep proper bloods! They'll also do my rountine bloods at the same time! Its cause im classed as high risk at getting gestational diabetes with having a raised bmi. 

Haha your like a vampire with no veins! 

I was like that for a good few weeks, just couldn't be bothered with anything at all, it'll soon change tho! Then the spending will begin! Lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I have raised bmi so ill need to have thast too then...BUGGER!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Lol not till 28wks so you've got time to prepare yourself for it lol they tell you to take food for after your second lot of tests. Fun times!! Xzx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Oh it's been manic this week lol, so busy! Just finished making my Sister-In-Laws Wedding CD with all her wedding songs on for Saturday :) The wedding that we attended today went well also :D xxx

Laura - Thank you chick, fingers crossed! :) The wedding was lovely today thank you hunni, how are you doing? Ugh..Glucose Tolerance Test! I have mine on Tuesday :( xxx

Sarah - That's what I thought aswell chick, it all adds up at the end of the day :( Thank you hun, I have had my provisional license since I was 17, just never got round to booking any lessons. Sorry to hear your Mum hasn't been feeling too well, hope she feels better soon hun xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Ahhh was wedding today! I was starting to worry somet was up lol.

Anything nice planned for the weekend ladies?


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Ahhh was wedding today! I was starting to worry somet was up lol.
> 
> Anything nice planned for the weekend ladies?

Nooo, everything is fine chick, thank you for thinking about me though :hugs: 

We are going to another Wedding on Saturday lol! Sister-In-Laws wedding, chill out day on Sunday I think, rush rush rush!

You got anything nice planned hun? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you had a good day hun :) they're doing your GTT early aren't they? I'm good ta just mega tired and cold atm! Can't wait to be able to stop inside in the warm! 

Got some good news on the house at last! Providing the solicitor is happy with the answers from the questions then we should be all go next Friday :happydance: can't wait to be in now so we can it sorted and settle in for lil man's arrival! Simons ringing everyday to make sure they're doing something lol 

Charlotte I hope your op goes well today :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Hey girls, sorry ive been MIA but this week is going from bad to worse!

Laura - yayyyyyy for next friday wooo hooooo!!!!!!! Thats the problem with being in a chain, it might be delayed for silly reasons but your getting there xxxWhen do you go on maternity leave?

Natt - my god woman! ive never known someone go to so many weddings lol

Jess - Glad the ball is rolling for you. Hope you get appt quickly for OH

Sarah - good luck on second blood results today - i know its going to be all fine - told you shoving superglue up there would stick the egg lol

AFM my operation has been postponed until 28 Sept as the surgeon had to take emergency annual leave - doesnt surprise me as a few times in the past when ive had appts to see him, he hasnt been there as he had to take emergency time off - its only another 4 weeks away


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun :) can't wait :happydance: my last day at work is 5th October so mat leave starts 8th :D then I become a lady of leisure lol 

That's pants about your op hun :( bloody surgeons!! However your 10dpo today!! Are you testing or waiting? :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww natt how nice of you making your SIL's wedding CD. :D yep busy busy busy bee's lol. Glad today's wedding went well hope you had a nice time. x x x

Pinky thx hun, I tryed to get an appointment yesterday but they didnt have none they said to keep calling back for a cancellation spot but no one cancel's there appointment's at my doctor's they've even stuck a sign on the board saying over 80 people didn't cancel there none attended appiontment's last month alone. How bad is that. Joke. But thx again sweetie and im on it lol. x x x

Hope everyone's ok. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

oooh not long to go yayyyyyyy

but your version of lady of leisure isnt mine - you'll be running around whereas i really would be slobbing on sofa lol

i was gutted about the op but that was just the start of bad things this week - really going downhill

with the stabbing cramps and slight temp dip - i know af will come either tonight or tomoz


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww pinky hun sorry to hear about your op being postponed. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

its a joke that pple dont just phone to say they cant make their appt - they know how hard it was for them to get their appt so they must realise that its the same for other pple

pple just dont think!


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww pinky hun sorry to hear about your op being postponed. x x x

thanks but im trying to look at it in a positive way - the op was due today which meant going to fs on 14th with newly operated arm and sore hip from bone graft - at least this way i wont have that

plus the hospital where the fs is, is about an hour away from me so wouldnt have been comfortable travelling on the train and bus


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know hun it's a joke, I cancel if I can make it because there are people out there that could be really ill or need that app ASAP. You said it spot on hun. x x x

I understand make's it better for you for now. Well Im glad your being positive hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

i think pple just dont think 

thanks - i just want this nightmare week to be over and hope that next week is better


----------



## Laura2806

Haha pinky I'll be doing a lot of slobbing! Especially when the weathers crap! It'll be me and the dog :) lol 

I guess in one way its handy that its been delayed as you can now concentrate on your fs apt :) 

It ain't over till the witch arrives! I hope she doesn't hun :hugs: 

Jess good to see things are moving, that's shit about your docs tho! Its as bad as my dentists! I've got a filling that's half my tooth as I bit a polo and it broke lol there's a gap between my filling and gum now tho so one its not good, my tooths going black now too so its dying :( im only able to get an emergency appointment tho unless I could have gone today. There's no way work will let me off tho! Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

im not worried about the fs appt - he'll just be asking lots of questions nothing else, its just the journey i wasnt looking forward to as i would have been very uncomfortable travelling there - until the op im not sure where they will take the bone graft from and if it will hurt me afterwards

ouch! thats not fair! work should allow you time off for dentist, even if it means working through your lunch hour for a few days to make up the time - the sooner you leave there, the better


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun :) Yeah they are doing mine at 26 weeks for some reaons, don't think it makes much difference does it? :shock: Hope you feel better soon hun, not long now until you become a lady of leisure :winkwink: That's great news about the house chick! Really happy for you :happydance: xxx

Pinky - Me neither hun :haha: Got a Christening to attend in October and another wedding to attend next year :rofl: Hope you're ok hunni? That's not good about your operation being delayed, hope you are not in too much pain over the next 4 weeks :( xxx

Jess - Thank you chick, it was a lovely day :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

4 weeks isnt going to make much diff natt lol

you have a busy social calendar 

for 3 days now ive been getting small amounts of ewcm - more than when i ov'd haha


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> 4 weeks isnt going to make much diff natt lol
> 
> you have a busy social calendar
> 
> for 3 days now ive been getting small amounts of ewcm - more than when i ov'd haha

That's good to hear hun, don't like the thought of you being in agony :( :hugs:

We sure do lol, got to take Karl's sisters brothers to the Hair dressers this morning as his sister has gone to pick up a car. Really too tired but ah well lol, needs must :nope:

Ooo fingers crossed it's a good sign chick :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

no hun its not agony - unless i try to pick something up or move my arm lol

i read yesterday its estrogen building up in body ready for af

just noticed i have a t bar suntan mark on my feet from my flip flops haha

awwww poor you having to take them - dont know about where you are, but its a lovely blue sky sunny day here


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky tell me about it I can't wait to get out of here! Only 25more days at work :) well 24 as im off weds lol 

natt you'll be knackered lol the most we've got is a suprise 50th lol xxx


----------



## Pinky32

woooo hoooo 24 days and counting!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Counting indeed lol :happydance: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh was wedding today! I was starting to worry somet was up lol.
> 
> Anything nice planned for the weekend ladies?
> 
> Nooo, everything is fine chick, thank you for thinking about me though :hugs:
> 
> We are going to another Wedding on Saturday lol! Sister-In-Laws wedding, chill out day on Sunday I think, rush rush rush!
> 
> You got anything nice planned hun? xxxClick to expand...

Phew good! I panic easy bout me gilires!

Nope nothing planned! Well, depends. I might be crocheting if good news today found some patterns to go at.

You deserve a nice chilled out day hun! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Glad you had a good day hun :) they're doing your GTT early aren't they? I'm good ta just mega tired and cold atm! Can't wait to be able to stop inside in the warm!
> 
> Got some good news on the house at last! Providing the solicitor is happy with the answers from the questions then we should be all go next Friday :happydance: can't wait to be in now so we can it sorted and settle in for lil man's arrival! Simons ringing everyday to make sure they're doing something lol
> 
> Charlotte I hope your op goes well today :hugs:
> 
> Xxx

Oh yay for friday!! Great day now for TWO reasons then!!

Are you all set to go? Happy days! And can we get before and after piccies of the decorating? :D

X


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Hey girls, sorry ive been MIA but this week is going from bad to worse!
> 
> Laura - yayyyyyy for next friday wooo hooooo!!!!!!! Thats the problem with being in a chain, it might be delayed for silly reasons but your getting there xxxWhen do you go on maternity leave?
> 
> Natt - my god woman! ive never known someone go to so many weddings lol
> 
> Jess - Glad the ball is rolling for you. Hope you get appt quickly for OH
> 
> Sarah - good luck on second blood results today - i know its going to be all fine - told you shoving superglue up there would stick the egg lol
> 
> AFM my operation has been postponed until 28 Sept as the surgeon had to take emergency annual leave - doesnt surprise me as a few times in the past when ive had appts to see him, he hasnt been there as he had to take emergency time off - its only another 4 weeks away

i dont trust this emergency time off shit. Prolly means last minute vacation time booked from lastminute.com.

2 hous and 5 mins and maybe i can relax :happydance:

x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oooh not long to go yayyyyyyy
> 
> but your version of lady of leisure isnt mine - you'll be running around whereas i really would be slobbing on sofa lol
> 
> i was gutted about the op but that was just the start of bad things this week - really going downhill
> 
> with the stabbing cramps and slight temp dip - i know af will come either tonight or tomoz

See prob is temp dips whether pregnant or not. Its a pain but it doesnt help determine what really is happening.

Same with the cramps. I cried to my mum just a few days before my positive because my old familour pre af cramps were there loud and clear. Still get em now. I think the only thing that will tell you af is coming, is the actual arrival. I defo say now after my experience that its good to keep an open mind cos the body is trixy..it gives nothing away!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Awww pinky hun sorry to hear about your op being postponed. x x x
> 
> thanks but im trying to look at it in a positive way - the op was due today which meant going to fs on 14th with newly operated arm and sore hip from bone graft - at least this way i wont have that
> 
> plus the hospital where the fs is, is about an hour away from me so wouldnt have been comfortable travelling on the train and busClick to expand...

Hmm ye...to be completely honest..getting it cancelled was probably the kindest thing to your womens bits at this point! You dont want to be having to go there and go through all that when youve had something big done x


----------



## Laura2806

It is indeed hun :) eeeek can't wait til you get your results :) gonna be some nice bug numbers! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> 4 weeks isnt going to make much diff natt lol
> 
> you have a busy social calendar
> 
> for 3 days now ive been getting small amounts of ewcm - more than when i ov'd haha

I had that this cycle :)


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> no hun its not agony - unless i try to pick something up or move my arm lol
> 
> i read yesterday its estrogen building up in body ready for af
> 
> just noticed i have a t bar suntan mark on my feet from my flip flops haha
> 
> awwww poor you having to take them - dont know about where you are, but its a lovely blue sky sunny day here

LOL...on ur feet? :D Haha bless!!

Yep...OR..it can be estrogen building from the CL to sustain pregnancy and stop AF  x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It is indeed hun :) eeeek can't wait til you get your results :) gonna be some nice bug numbers! xxx

Ill be happy just scraping in at 190 lol x im seriously nervous as hell today. Butterflies and heart going like crazy.


----------



## Laura2806

It deff opens your eyes to what you always think are signs of af or bfp aren't most of the time and its literally your body playing tricks on you. The only sure sign is the arrival of af or that bfp. 

I just got kicked in my boob :-/ xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I bet you are hun, this is a big thing! But all will be well I know it :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> It is indeed hun :) eeeek can't wait til you get your results :) gonna be some nice bug numbers! xxx
> 
> Ill be happy just scraping in at 190 lol x im seriously nervous as hell today. Butterflies and heart going like crazy.Click to expand...

it will be fine

that baby aint going nowhere


----------



## sarahuk

Poor boob!! 

Yep..its amazing just how alike the symptoms are. I understand now why its so confusing lol.

God so cold. Feel like my feet are going to fall off. Cant find my slippers either. Sad times!


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no that's not good hun! Get matt to go buy you some new ones :haha: 

Pinky's right bugs isn't going anywhere :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

13 more mins and we shall see :) x


----------



## Laura2806

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 'happydamce: sooooo chuffed for you :hugs: blue is too! He gave me a kick as I read your results! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

yay blue!!!! xxx EEK! x


----------



## Laura2806

Hehe sending you massive virtual hugs!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

:hugs: x 10000!!!

Now I dont know what to do with myself lol. I feel like doing something but 1) skint. 2) its cold.

I hate it when youre restless but cba to do anything lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha get started on the new crocheting projects :D 

Need pics of them tho ;) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Im working on a blanket atm ill post piccies when its done :) Matt actually picked it out. Making it a good size for a pram/carseat. After that, I think im gunna go buy some pastel colours and make a big throw for a cot :) x


----------



## Laura2806

That sounds gorgeous Hun :) good idea with the pastel colours too :D 

I still wanna make something but I'm running out of time and can't knitt or crochet lol might have to try and get some fabric and sew but the nice fabrics sooooo expensive! 

Managed to get into the dentists after work, my fillings holding up and it's the step between my tooth (what's left of it) that I can feel, she doesn't think there's any decay but can't say for def as it'd need an x-ray and they won't do one unless its an emergency until blue's here. So I've gotta book in for a check up as its been a while :blush: then have x-rays done once I've hatched. At least I know it's not gonna fall out on me lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Nothing worse than toothache! It drives me bloody crazy :( Atleast it wont fall out tho! :happydance:

I reckon you sould get some fabric! I mean...its even sweeter because new fabric will be going into new house!


----------



## Pinky32

sarah im suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppper dooooooooooopppper happy for you

im gonna be an auntie yayyyyyy

awww laura im sorry, but at least its been looked at and its not as bad as you thought xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yay at,east I know what's going on with it now :) 

How are we all today? 

We booked the wedding chair covers this morning and found more goodies for the tables too :happydance: just gotta decide exactly what we want and get them now :) moving forward with things :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

oooooh whats the colour theme?

im ok thanks - had ewcm for past 3 days now - poor sarah even got a picture of it! lol ive had cramps every day since ov and now today when af is due, ive got nothing apart from a banging headache which ive had for 2 days now, but that could be caused by my new glasses


----------



## sarahuk

Or rising hormones!! :D You always always say you have cramps leading to AF so against the norm is GREAT!! :D

Fingers, toes, and matts manhood crossed!!

Im ok chick ty! And you today? :)

YAY laura for starting to pull thing stogether! Still going with the sunflower? :D

I have no get up and go today. I was supposed to make something to go with my sisters birthday money but every time i get close to done with something i dont like it and undo it. Now ive found another pattern and cba. I really need to pull my finger out but im sitting here practically drooling with dreams of sleep lol. I have to give it her on Friday and got stuff on this week so i really need to kick this attitude soon!! Not good!!


----------



## Pinky32

poor matts manhood

instead of unpicking it, why not just put it to one side - then you might change your mind and pick it up and carry it on

so get off your preggy arse and do something!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Laura2806

The theme is black and white with sunflowers :) love it! 

Yay for no AF! Do a test ;) 

Yh still sunflowers Sarah :) 

Haha your get up and go got up and went! Lol I have this most daysM dreading not being able to slob next weekend! At least we get the house tho :happydance: all things being well anyways! Have a nap and see if you feel like it later lol xxx


----------



## Pinky32

oooh black n white is smart n elegant and i love sunflowers - my fav flower!!!!! you have such a flare for colour and detail that it will look lovely

i might test tomoz if af doesnt come

lol @ get up and gone


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks Hun :) it's always been black and white for me lol my face flower too :) 

Fingers crossed for no AF and peeing positive:happydance: xx


----------



## Pinky32

whenever i see a black n white theme wedding the first thing that comes to my mind is elegant 
its not dated, looks sexy, looks expensive, looks classy

thank you but i think two bfp's in one month is a bit much to ask


----------



## Laura2806

Yh and that's what the room needs, it pretty grand lol 

Nope! Doesn't work that way! Lol x


----------



## Pinky32

it will look amazing!!!! especially with sunflowers

lol


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> poor matts manhood
> 
> instead of unpicking it, why not just put it to one side - then you might change your mind and pick it up and carry it on
> 
> so get off your preggy arse and do something!!!!!!!!! lol

LOL I know....super lazy atm!! Think its mostly just down to the fact that im so tired. Plus since I cant concentrate too well on it cos im so zzzz it looks messy :( But tomorrow, Im sure as hell going to sit here and get something done!!

Hows that lack of AF coming along? :D :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> The theme is black and white with sunflowers :) love it!
> 
> Yay for no AF! Do a test ;)
> 
> Yh still sunflowers Sarah :)
> 
> Haha your get up and go got up and went! Lol I have this most daysM dreading not being able to slob next weekend! At least we get the house tho :happydance: all things being well anyways! Have a nap and see if you feel like it later lol xxx

See this is the problem, i try and nap but just cant get into sleepland so..I get up with that just had a nap groggy feeling but no real sleep :(


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> oooh black n white is smart n elegant and i love sunflowers - my fav flower!!!!! you have such a flare for colour and detail that it will look lovely
> 
> i might test tomoz if af doesnt come
> 
> lol @ get up and gone

It didnt just go...it gave me two fingers as it slinked off!!

Yep agree laura...its gunna be LOVELY. I hope we can get piccies of things that youve picked etc on the way!

Test in the am!!!!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> whenever i see a black n white theme wedding the first thing that comes to my mind is elegant
> its not dated, looks sexy, looks expensive, looks classy
> 
> thank you but i think two bfp's in one month is a bit much to ask

It does always look sexy doesnt it :) 

Im starting to worry about me and matt get wed. Since I want something small and no big reception...how do I still make it a good day for matt too? :( He doesnt have the anxiety. I want him to feel like the day was special but really dont know how to balance it.

Bollox about the bfps! Maybe they like busses... :D x


----------



## Laura2806

https://www.moorhallhotel.co.uk/West_Midlands/weddings.asp this is where the whole day will be :) I'm actually in love with the place! Lol 

The chair covers are the only other thing we have sorted ATM. But if I can get some piccies I will upload them :) 

I was like that, tired so I'd nap but then feel worse afterwards. Now I just got to bed real early lol I'm asleep about 15mins after getting into bed at about 9pm lol no wonder we don't have sexy time very often lol 

Sarah I'm sure along matt has you walking up the isle or wherever to him it'll be perfect. It's you he's marrying not the guests, posh venue, accessories etc you. You can get weddings at places like ours for 20 people plus. So you can do the grandure without the fuss and numbers. Or have a registra office and a nice hotel reception, or even just go for a special meal then onto a nice quiet intimate place you an have a dance and celebrate with the important people in your lives. You will find the perfect wedding for both of you xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I love the sound of the last one :) Im contemplating December at this point. SCARY!! 

Ohh laura that looks a wonderful place to get married!! I bet its going to be such a beautiful day. Have you any ideas on how you want your dress to be yet?


----------



## Laura2806

Do it!! Lol exciting not scary  

Thanks hun :) yh I know I want fitted to about tops of my legs ish as its more slimming and I want black in ir somewhere :) hence the theme colour but Simon doesn't know that lol and black bridesmaid dresses xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww laura that wedding venue is lovly hun so open and the windows are so lovly and big, alot of light so everyone can see your beautiful wedding dress and yourself :D which im sure it will be. And the theme sound's lovly to hun. x x x

Hope everyone's ok?

Ow and pinky hun sorry to see AF arrived sweetie. BIG HUGS. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

could you not have the lace up in black ribbon, just to tie in the theme

the venue looks gorgous

my sister got married last year at a gold club which had beautiful grounds, a lovely old house, stunning chalet rooms dotted all over the place - it looked mega expensive but the rooms were £120 per night and they were bigger than my flat! and the included breakfast omg there was everything you could possibly want to eat and unlimited!!!! i was in heaven lol

sarah - it will be both of yours special day so it doesnt really matter where it is, its who you have with you that makes it special

there are 1,000's of places that cater for smaller weddings not just the big ones

pple dont care if the reception is in a camping temp in your back garden - their there to celebrate your day not how much money your throwing into it or how lavish it is

I can officially confirm that bfps are not like buses :(


----------



## Pinky32

thanks jess - but at least i made it to test day - not done that in a while

i think the biggest thing the fs "may" say if they look at my charts and believe i ov when i do is that my lp is short


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky thats so right hun, It's there special day and does not matter how much it cost or looks like it's both of your big day. :D x x x

Ow and so true lol BFP's defo not like buses wish they was. :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun, and I understand. What else can they or you do for your LP to help it become longer by a couple more day's or so? 

Just looked at your past chart's I see some are only 9 day's ranging to 10 maybe 11/12. That's a few day's less then normal. x x x GL and hope FS goe's great. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks for the wedding comments ladies, pinky the dress'll be whatever looks good and is white/ivory with black lol gonna have some weight to loose after Christmas lol 

I'm with you on the all you can eat too lol 

Sorry af got you :hugs: like you said at least you lp was longer this cycle. Fingers crossed for the fs apt xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Do it!! Lol exciting not scary
> 
> Thanks hun :) yh I know I want fitted to about tops of my legs ish as its more slimming and I want black in ir somewhere :) hence the theme colour but Simon doesn't know that lol and black bridesmaid dresses xxx

My mate just did that! The black bridesmaids looked absolutely wonderful!! Could you like..implement a black sash arouand the body or maybe have some black detail on the bodice or black beading istead of the common white? :D EXCITING!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> could you not have the lace up in black ribbon, just to tie in the theme
> 
> the venue looks gorgous
> 
> my sister got married last year at a gold club which had beautiful grounds, a lovely old house, stunning chalet rooms dotted all over the place - it looked mega expensive but the rooms were £120 per night and they were bigger than my flat! and the included breakfast omg there was everything you could possibly want to eat and unlimited!!!! i was in heaven lol
> 
> sarah - it will be both of yours special day so it doesnt really matter where it is, its who you have with you that makes it special
> 
> there are 1,000's of places that cater for smaller weddings not just the big ones
> 
> pple dont care if the reception is in a camping temp in your back garden - their there to celebrate your day not how much money your throwing into it or how lavish it is
> 
> I can officially confirm that bfps are not like buses :(

Oh I love that idea too about the black bodice tie up...that looks so amazing!

True about the wedding chick. Problem is I dont want a proper reception because I dont "do" fake and I hardly ever see the family. And we have a big one. I haent seen some aunts and uncles and cousins since I was a little kid so cba  I want it super intimate. So I supopse its just trying to find something that will work with that. Not like Im gunna do a party/disco type venue with real small numbes 

Awww chick :( I know its gunna be a horrible feeling atm but...your bfp is coming chick. And this next cycle you have the FS to get involved too. Good things are coming honey I know they are :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

I reckon the FS will be looking at your progesterone levels Charlybear because it could be that which is not helping, that is IF he thinks he needs to investigate your LP. If they put you on progesterone therapy youll see a longer implantation phase and longer life on the CL which might help get you closer to that bfp!

x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah that's what I love, the black detail in the bodice :) Derek can't wait til I can go dress shopping! Lol 

You'll find something perfect for the both of you :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Derek? :D Are you running off with another man Laura? :D x


----------



## Laura2806

:rofl: bloody auto correct lol should be eeeeek! Lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Haha did wonder!

Bless matt..he toddled off and made me some tea. Dont have the heart to tell him now that hes given me killer gallstone pain :( I cant bloody take my meds for it now either :cry: Or use my hot water bottle. I am definitely sad now lol.

Still..gunna suck it up and say nothing. Was cute of him :) x


----------



## Laura2806

Aw bless him, maybe have a warm bath? Might help a little. Will they be able to give you anything else for e pain? Paracetamol don't bloody work! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - You'll just have to make sure you take it easy chick. Omg I have marks where my flip flops were when we had that heatwave a while ago, looks so funny :rofl: xxx

Laura - I felt so weak this morning when I woke up lol, those two weddings really took it out of me! Time to chill and rest now haha :) xxx

Sarah - Aww hunni, I think we are all the same, born panickers lol! Can't wait to see your Crochet projects chick :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aw bless him, maybe have a warm bath? Might help a little. Will they be able to give you anything else for e pain? Paracetamol don't bloody work! Lol xx

Fraid not :( Gallbladder disease is pretty nasty..thats why im on a morphiate drug. Even the doctor laughed the last time I saw him and told him I didnt like the hard drugs cos i was ttc and had been trying with paracetamol. He said it was like trying to drill out a rotten tooth with a strand of hair


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - You'll just have to make sure you take it easy chick. Omg I have marks where my flip flops were when we had that heatwave a while ago, looks so funny :rofl: xxx
> 
> Laura - I felt so weak this morning when I woke up lol, those two weddings really took it out of me! Time to chill and rest now haha :) xxx
> 
> Sarah - Aww hunni, I think we are all the same, born panickers lol! Can't wait to see your Crochet projects chick :D xxx

#LOL...jst dont hold your breath. The project I started yesterday for my sister as an extra present I was so into. But today, I thought fuck it...cba. So now im just gunna stick with the money in a card lol 

Sounds like you need to be the one taking it easy too lady!! x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - You'll just have to make sure you take it easy chick. Omg I have marks where my flip flops were when we had that heatwave a while ago, looks so funny :rofl: xxx
> 
> Laura - I felt so weak this morning when I woke up lol, those two weddings really took it out of me! Time to chill and rest now haha :) xxx
> 
> Sarah - Aww hunni, I think we are all the same, born panickers lol! Can't wait to see your Crochet projects chick :D xxx
> 
> #LOL...jst dont hold your breath. The project I started yesterday for my sister as an extra present I was so into. But today, I thought fuck it...cba. So now im just gunna stick with the money in a card lol
> 
> Sounds like you need to be the one taking it easy too lady!! xClick to expand...

Pregnancy has that effect on you hun, one day you can feel fine and the next minute you are absolutely drained! :hugs: 

I have took it easy today apart from moving a few things out of the house, hopefully have a chilled out day tomorrow aswell :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

How was the wedding Natt? Do we get piccies? 

Good to see you've been resting too Hun :) 

Sarah that's pants Hun :( fingers crossed its not too bad for the next 8 months. Are there a y other ways of managing it? Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies I need some opinions please :) this guy https://www.robstokesphotography.co.uk/weddings/ has got a voucher on groupon atm for £350 for the £795 package! I've emailed him asking question and asked my mum and Simon to have a look and see what they think. The voucher ends at midnight tonight so I nnes some opinions on what you guys think too as we'll have to get it tonight if we decide yes! 

Help! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> I reckon the FS will be looking at your progesterone levels Charlybear because it could be that which is not helping, that is IF he thinks he needs to investigate your LP. If they put you on progesterone therapy youll see a longer implantation phase and longer life on the CL which might help get you closer to that bfp!
> 
> x

not long to go and we'll know


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> :rofl: bloody auto correct lol should be eeeeek! Lol xx

dont you just love auto correct


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - The wedding was lovely thank you hun, would upload some pictures but there are hardly any of us lol! If I can find some then I'll upload them, still waiting for the professional photographer to upload his pictures so might be some on there :D I would say go for that package hun, that's a great deal! :shock: xxx

Ugh..got my GTT test in the morning! :cry:


----------



## Laura2806

Love autocorrect indeed pinky! Lol 

I'm waiting to see what Simon thinks but I think its Brill, we thought its be over a grand for the photographer so this is an absolute bargain! Lol eeek all exciting lol 

Hope you manage to find some pics :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Fingers crossed that Simon agrees and goes for the package hehe :winkwink: 

Thank you hun, me too :D xxx 

Eeeekkk! Just realised that we have less than 100 days to go!!!! In the double figures now!!!! Arghhhh! :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Me too lol 

You GTT will be fine hun, don't worry about it :) my friend had hers today and they measured her for the first time, she's 28wks and measuring 30! Lol this is her second tho. 

The countdown begins lol :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - You'll just have to make sure you take it easy chick. Omg I have marks where my flip flops were when we had that heatwave a while ago, looks so funny :rofl: xxx
> 
> Laura - I felt so weak this morning when I woke up lol, those two weddings really took it out of me! Time to chill and rest now haha :) xxx
> 
> Sarah - Aww hunni, I think we are all the same, born panickers lol! Can't wait to see your Crochet projects chick :D xxx
> 
> #LOL...jst dont hold your breath. The project I started yesterday for my sister as an extra present I was so into. But today, I thought fuck it...cba. So now im just gunna stick with the money in a card lol
> 
> Sounds like you need to be the one taking it easy too lady!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Pregnancy has that effect on you hun, one day you can feel fine and the next minute you are absolutely drained! :hugs:
> 
> I have took it easy today apart from moving a few things out of the house, hopefully have a chilled out day tomorrow aswell :) xxxClick to expand...

Hope you are relaxing young lady!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Ladies I need some opinions please :) this guy https://www.robstokesphotography.co.uk/weddings/ has got a voucher on groupon atm for £350 for the £795 package! I've emailed him asking question and asked my mum and Simon to have a look and see what they think. The voucher ends at midnight tonight so I nnes some opinions on what you guys think too as we'll have to get it tonight if we decide yes!
> 
> Help! Xx

I loved his pictures to be fair. I loved how he captured the intricacies of the day (like the signs, the rings, parts of the dresses/flowers etc)..as well as taking pictures that also seemed unscripted...u know...in the moment.

I would let him take mine put it that way :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh that's what I like that's its not all formal and lined up lol Simons not replied yet :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

Id have just done it lol..but then matt always leaves the big decisions up to me!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha he's gonna have a look tonight! Been looking at sweets for favours too lol can you tell the bosses aren't in today again?! :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Fuck the bosses...wedding more important lol!


----------



## Laura2806

Too true!!! Lol I wanna buy loads of sweets and kiln jars for them now lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

mmmm sweets!!! 

Well..ive been doing a little brainstorming about when I get married and I have always said daisy is my fave flower so..im going to go with a daisy theme! Ive found a style of flowers I want and a cake too! I know its a christening cake but..I dont need a big cake since it was be a very small wedding and i just fell in love with this cake...think I just want some butterflies on it!
 



Attached Files:







Daisy Cake 2.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









il_fullxfull.72595210.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Laura2806

That's gorgeous hunni :D so exciting looking at wedding things! Makes you feel all proper grown up lol 

Well I rung the photographer and he's booked the day we need him :( gutted!!! I've found some more tho so gonna have a look through them tonight. I just hope we can get someone on the day we need that's good and at a good price! Some are stupid prices! Printed the details off so I didn't forget or miss any our tho! Lol think we need to book pretty much yesterday tho lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure you will find someone chick! And someone even better than this guy!

Im starting to wonder if im asking a lot to get married, house sorted, and (hopefully) have a baby in the next 9 months. Do you think we would be better off doing the wedding after baby? x


----------



## sarahuk

Decision made :) Baby and house first, wedding second! Feel better now for having actually made a decision!


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you've decided and feel better :D wedding before might have stressed you out a bit too much :hugs: 

I've found a few more that I like the look of and a couple have done weddings at Morr Hall before which is good cause we can see what sort of pics they do there. 

House update: Simon actually spoke to the guy who is doing the work rather than someone who answers the phones, told him that we will be completing Friday to which the sol replied no you won't, Simon told him again we will be and that he will sort the mortgage transfer with the bank, called them and they said if we £25 they'll do a same day payment! So he's now just sendi a few bits off to the sols, then we're either transfers the deposits money etc tomorrow or weds and will request the bank send the mortgage over and we complete :) its looking kinda ok for Friday :) Simon's not taking any shit from them and telling um they will make sure we complete Friday lol fingers are sooooo tightly crossed! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, GTT went ok, I posted about it in Baby Babblings :D Aww that's good that your friend finally got measured, ooo measuring big? :winkwink: xxx

Sarah - I sure am taking it easy hun, hope you are too? :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Trying natt!

YAY laura thats exciting!!! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh she's measuring 2wks ahead lol bless her! Glad it went well :) 

You better be taking it easy else im gonna come and kick your ass! Lol 

The deposits and fees are now paid! Simons gonna ring the bank this afternoon and ask when we can transfer the mortgage over too :happydance: eeek! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Smeones gunna be painting this weekend!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - You'll be fine hun :D So happy for you xxx 

Laura - Thank you hun, I am hehe, don't fancy an ass kicking :haha: My friend is due to give birth to her baby girl today, she went in for a sweep but not heard any news as of yet :shock: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah we won't be if the tests we're paying don't pull their fingers out! seriously pissed off with it all now :( making me not want the house atm :( 

Good ;) lol aww keep us updated! Hopefully she pops soon :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura what happened? :(


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I'll be sure to keep you updated hun :) xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura - everything will be fine - I know its annoying but you will be in your house and then moaning that it needs cleaning, painting etc lol - it will be worth the stress in the end

Sarah - the daisy cake looked yummy but i think youve made the right decision in waiting - enjoying the preggyness, why add stress when you dont have to - baby will still be called after OH and just think how cute it will be for your baby to be all dressed up at your wedding!!

Natt, glad the glucose test was bearable - you get the results in a day or two dont you?


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Thank you hun. I should get the results within 3-4 days I got told, fingers crossed for good news! I am slightly high risk for gestational diabetes as it runs in my family and Karls family xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura - everything will be fine - I know its annoying but you will be in your house and then moaning that it needs cleaning, painting etc lol - it will be worth the stress in the end
> 
> Sarah - the daisy cake looked yummy but i think youve made the right decision in waiting - enjoying the preggyness, why add stress when you dont have to - baby will still be called after OH and just think how cute it will be for your baby to be all dressed up at your wedding!!
> 
> Natt, glad the glucose test was bearable - you get the results in a day or two dont you?

Yep you gave me good advice chick and we are defo taking it :) Plus we are gunna tie the honeymoon into right after the wedding and go back to sweden with the LO to meet the other family so..will be nice :)

How u doing today pinkypoos? x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Thank you hun. I should get the results within 3-4 days I got told, fingers crossed for good news! I am slightly high risk for gestational diabetes as it runs in my family and Karls family xxx

Sure it will all go fine chick :) x


----------



## Laura2806

The solicitors saying its gonna be next week etc just one step forward and 3back! Been onto them today and if they pull their fingers out it'll still be this week! Gonna call again this afternoon to see where its all at :) 

The thing is pinky we wanna be in and painting lol got our sample pots ready lol 

Sarah that sounds perfect hunni :) bet you can't wait now :D 

Natt I get my results tomorrow! They said if its raised they'll call me but if its not then they won't contact me! Think they've got my old number tho so need to try and get through to the clinic to make sure they've got the right number. Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> The solicitors saying its gonna be next week etc just one step forward and 3back! Been onto them today and if they pull their fingers out it'll still be this week! Gonna call again this afternoon to see where its all at :)
> 
> The thing is pinky we wanna be in and painting lol got our sample pots ready lol
> 
> Sarah that sounds perfect hunni :) bet you can't wait now :D
> 
> Natt I get my results tomorrow! They said if its raised they'll call me but if its not then they won't contact me! Think they've got my old number tho so need to try and get through to the clinic to make sure they've got the right number. Xxx

Oh no Laura!!! What reason have they given this time? :(


----------



## sarahuk

So heres my latest crochet project done. Its a little dog to go with my sisters birthday money. I know it looks like one arm is bigger than the other but it aint really its just the angle the piccie was taken.

My hope is to give her this as an extra from Snooky. Next project is a basketweave carseat blanket im working on and after that im going to make a stuffed snake snuggly toy.

Im on a roll! Guttered that im going away and cant do any whilst im gone lol. BOOOO.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120905_150901.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura2806

Just a load of bull about it taking 48hours before they even look at it then 48hours to act on it then post it! Needless to say we told them that's not good enough and it got accelerated, called back tonight and it's sorted and faxed back to the sols! So once they've looked at it tomorrow, as it hadn't come through by the end of hours today, we should hopefully be ok to get the mortgage transferred and then move Friday! Hoping so so badly that this is it now! 

Hun that is absolutely brilliant :D looks just like boofle too ;) she'll love it! Woohoo go you with your projects lol 

Aww the holiday will be the break you all need ATM :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun, I hope so :shock: Awww I love your new Crochet project, I have always wanted to try and crochet amiguarmi (if that's spelt right?) :rofl: xxx

Laura - You get your results the day after? :brat: My hospital needs to pull their fingers out of their backsides! :haha: They should contact you either way to stop you from worrying! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

That's what I thought lol didn't manage to get through to them to change my number so gotta call tomorrow.

Gettin right fed up with the house now! The estate agent hasn't informed the rest of the chain that we should be moving friday and they guy whose house we're buying asked me if we can do next week instead!!! I told him outright we can't as we won't have any help cause everyones on holiday! We'll have Simons dad and possibly brother but no van so would have to hire one, which isn't a problem actually, but its the I convenience of it and us not having the help we'll need. Id have thought they would want to get moved asap now! Won't be able to make the phone alls I need to tomorrow neither :( sigh im never buying a house again!!! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Just a load of bull about it taking 48hours before they even look at it then 48hours to act on it then post it! Needless to say we told them that's not good enough and it got accelerated, called back tonight and it's sorted and faxed back to the sols! So once they've looked at it tomorrow, as it hadn't come through by the end of hours today, we should hopefully be ok to get the mortgage transferred and then move Friday! Hoping so so badly that this is it now!
> 
> Hun that is absolutely brilliant :D looks just like boofle too ;) she'll love it! Woohoo go you with your projects lol
> 
> Aww the holiday will be the break you all need ATM :) xx

Agreed...im really looking forward to it now :)

Oh hun the good news is back on track then! Seems to have been a lot of yes/no/yes/no with your moving date! Im glad that youre back on for Friday now! Dont forget the before piccies so we can see the afters!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Thank you hun, I hope so :shock: Awww I love your new Crochet project, I have always wanted to try and crochet amiguarmi (if that's spelt right?) :rofl: xxx
> 
> Laura - You get your results the day after? :brat: My hospital needs to pull their fingers out of their backsides! :haha: They should contact you either way to stop you from worrying! xxx

I think thats how its spelled...i cant say for sure tho...my folder with patterns saved is called anamamooommy LOL!

So you ladies got anything planned for the weekend? Other than moving that is!

Gunna miss my daily updates :(


----------



## Laura2806

hun I just wanna be moved now, the yes/no/yes/no is driving me mad. Feel like we're doing more work then the solicitors and estate agents. 

If we don't move I shall be wallowing in self pity lol xx


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Thank you hun. I should get the results within 3-4 days I got told, fingers crossed for good news! I am slightly high risk for gestational diabetes as it runs in my family and Karls family xxx

everything will be fine but its good to be checked out


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - everything will be fine - I know its annoying but you will be in your house and then moaning that it needs cleaning, painting etc lol - it will be worth the stress in the end
> 
> Sarah - the daisy cake looked yummy but i think youve made the right decision in waiting - enjoying the preggyness, why add stress when you dont have to - baby will still be called after OH and just think how cute it will be for your baby to be all dressed up at your wedding!!
> 
> Natt, glad the glucose test was bearable - you get the results in a day or two dont you?
> 
> Yep you gave me good advice chick and we are defo taking it :) Plus we are gunna tie the honeymoon into right after the wedding and go back to sweden with the LO to meet the other family so..will be nice :)
> 
> How u doing today pinkypoos? xClick to expand...

it wasnt advice just my opinion - but the less stress the better

im ok thanks BG, nothing to report :nope:


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> The solicitors saying its gonna be next week etc just one step forward and 3back! Been onto them today and if they pull their fingers out it'll still be this week! Gonna call again this afternoon to see where its all at :)
> 
> The thing is pinky we wanna be in and painting lol got our sample pots ready lol
> 
> Sarah that sounds perfect hunni :) bet you can't wait now :D
> 
> Natt I get my results tomorrow! They said if its raised they'll call me but if its not then they won't contact me! Think they've got my old number tho so need to try and get through to the clinic to make sure they've got the right number. Xxx

i do understand laura - dont forget im an estate agent - i know what solitors are like and being in a chain, sometimes they dont act quick enough or respond when they should etc its frustrating but you'll get there


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> So heres my latest crochet project done. Its a little dog to go with my sisters birthday money. I know it looks like one arm is bigger than the other but it aint really its just the angle the piccie was taken.
> 
> My hope is to give her this as an extra from Snooky. Next project is a basketweave carseat blanket im working on and after that im going to make a stuffed snake snuggly toy.
> 
> Im on a roll! Guttered that im going away and cant do any whilst im gone lol. BOOOO.

i love it!!!!!!

i think you should make a set for your lil one


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Just a load of bull about it taking 48hours before they even look at it then 48hours to act on it then post it! Needless to say we told them that's not good enough and it got accelerated, called back tonight and it's sorted and faxed back to the sols! So once they've looked at it tomorrow, as it hadn't come through by the end of hours today, we should hopefully be ok to get the mortgage transferred and then move Friday! Hoping so so badly that this is it now!
> 
> Hun that is absolutely brilliant :D looks just like boofle too ;) she'll love it! Woohoo go you with your projects lol
> 
> Aww the holiday will be the break you all need ATM :) xx

im a true believer that if you phone and hassle pple to get things done they will do it just to stop you from calling and bothering them :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> hun I just wanna be moved now, the yes/no/yes/no is driving me mad. Feel like we're doing more work then the solicitors and estate agents.
> 
> If we don't move I shall be wallowing in self pity lol xx

It is a bit backwards and forwards! Tomorrow will be good news day...youll get your move, and ill get my rainbow :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - everything will be fine - I know its annoying but you will be in your house and then moaning that it needs cleaning, painting etc lol - it will be worth the stress in the end
> 
> Sarah - the daisy cake looked yummy but i think youve made the right decision in waiting - enjoying the preggyness, why add stress when you dont have to - baby will still be called after OH and just think how cute it will be for your baby to be all dressed up at your wedding!!
> 
> Natt, glad the glucose test was bearable - you get the results in a day or two dont you?
> 
> Yep you gave me good advice chick and we are defo taking it :) Plus we are gunna tie the honeymoon into right after the wedding and go back to sweden with the LO to meet the other family so..will be nice :)
> 
> How u doing today pinkypoos? xClick to expand...
> 
> it wasnt advice just my opinion - but the less stress the better
> 
> im ok thanks BG, nothing to report :nope:Click to expand...

Still crocheting like a mad woman? :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> So heres my latest crochet project done. Its a little dog to go with my sisters birthday money. I know it looks like one arm is bigger than the other but it aint really its just the angle the piccie was taken.
> 
> My hope is to give her this as an extra from Snooky. Next project is a basketweave carseat blanket im working on and after that im going to make a stuffed snake snuggly toy.
> 
> Im on a roll! Guttered that im going away and cant do any whilst im gone lol. BOOOO.
> 
> i love it!!!!!!
> 
> i think you should make a set for your lil oneClick to expand...

Think im gunna make some blankets and some stuffed animals but gunna wait till its born to make stuffs so i can tailor the colour! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Just a load of bull about it taking 48hours before they even look at it then 48hours to act on it then post it! Needless to say we told them that's not good enough and it got accelerated, called back tonight and it's sorted and faxed back to the sols! So once they've looked at it tomorrow, as it hadn't come through by the end of hours today, we should hopefully be ok to get the mortgage transferred and then move Friday! Hoping so so badly that this is it now!
> 
> Hun that is absolutely brilliant :D looks just like boofle too ;) she'll love it! Woohoo go you with your projects lol
> 
> Aww the holiday will be the break you all need ATM :) xx
> 
> im a true believer that if you phone and hassle pple to get things done they will do it just to stop you from calling and bothering them :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good advice that! Worked for me!! GEt hassling em laura!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww bless, I prefer anamamooommy to amiguarmi :haha: Think we are just going to have a chilled out weekend, had too much on these past couple of weeks lol! xxx

Laura - Hope they stop messing you around soon hun and you get to move into your new house :hugs: xxx

Pinky - Thanks hun, that's true, better to be safe than sorry right? :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

After all that wedding stuffs youve been up too you need a chilled out relaxed weekend if you ask me!


----------



## Laura2806

House update: it looks like we could be moving Tuesday! Pain in the arse cause of work but at least we'll finally have our own home :D 

How are we all today? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thats the important thing Laura! YAY for tuesday!!

Im good thanks :D u? x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I couldn't agree with you more on that one :thumbsup: :D xxx

Laura - Yay for Tuesday :happydance: I have had a banging headache for the past couple of days, wish it would bugger off! :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww laura hun that's great news. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah so chuffed for you with your results :) brilliant news! 

I'm good just loads of pressure in my chest/ribs from bubs! 

Thanks ladies jst wanna move now :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Tuesday is not so far away now chick :)

Natt I hope you feel better soon.

Pinky how you doing chick?

Jess did you manage to get your oh sorted yet?

Katie, hope youre doing ok hun.

I met my new neighbours earlier..soooooo nice! 24, first time buyers, really nice couple. Couldnt be happier! Gunna get them a house warming gift and a card when I get back from yarmouth :)


----------



## Laura2806

5more sleeps! Lol man that seems ages! 

Aww yay for nice new neighbours :) I'm hoping we can get all the big furniture moved Tuesday after work, probs have to stop at mums tues night if we can tear ourselves away that is lol just wanna be in! Gonna see if my boss offers me the day off, not told her it'll be tues yet tho, I wanted to make sure we completed first! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you chick :hugs: That's good news that your neighbours are lovely, nothing worse than noisy neighbours! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah my doctor's are a joke, Iv rang every day and there's no cancellation's and when there was I missed it. Gutted. Rand again and again today when I finally got though they told me there fully booked again for another two week's no app at all only with nurse but the nurse cant help me His has to see doc. So Im just gonna ring tomorrow and book the nearest app but hope they get a cancellation and i'll just have to keep ringing them. Im so jarred with the surgery I just wanna change doctor's but been looking online for close doctor's and there all like over 2 miles away. Useless when im not driving and I cant wait to get driving. Thank's for asking hun. I just wish I lived close to a good doctor. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

It is frustrating when you dont feel like youre getting the help and assistance you need.

I reckon youre on the right path. Get the next available appointent and just try every day to get one of those cancellations.

in the meantime, maybe try some 1000 strength vitamin c/zinc/folic acid/selenium on him. All of those are really good to help issues there might be with a mans sperm. It helps to increase sperm count and also stops the sperm from clumping together. Might help hun!

1 more sleep!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Woohoo!!!! 1 more sleep!!!! :happydance: :yipee: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

#Well...now I know why the smell of weed has been so bad from next door :haha: Fair enough my neigbour couldnt really stop her son smoking weed, but she made him smoke it outside. Few weeks ago she told my mum, who asked about the smell, that he was now smoking it in the garage.

As you know..ive been getting proper fed up with the smell. Earlier on tonight...we had this intense smell of if that we had to close the window. Matt even commented on how it smelled like he must be proper addicted because it smelled like raw plant rather than weed and tobacco.

We werent far wrong. 1 hour later we get a knock on our door...turns out someone broke into the garage. Why? He was growing a damn plant in there, she knew about it, and they were selling it to his mates cos she needed the money!!

We live in a really nice quiet area. Last thing we need is people like that coming into the house next door. She used to be a proper bible basher too!!

Shocked...but hey...hopefully i wont be smelling it half as much now lol. :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - everything will be fine - I know its annoying but you will be in your house and then moaning that it needs cleaning, painting etc lol - it will be worth the stress in the end
> 
> Sarah - the daisy cake looked yummy but i think youve made the right decision in waiting - enjoying the preggyness, why add stress when you dont have to - baby will still be called after OH and just think how cute it will be for your baby to be all dressed up at your wedding!!
> 
> Natt, glad the glucose test was bearable - you get the results in a day or two dont you?
> 
> Yep you gave me good advice chick and we are defo taking it :) Plus we are gunna tie the honeymoon into right after the wedding and go back to sweden with the LO to meet the other family so..will be nice :)
> 
> How u doing today pinkypoos? xClick to expand...
> 
> it wasnt advice just my opinion - but the less stress the better
> 
> im ok thanks BG, nothing to report :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Still crocheting like a mad woman? :D xClick to expand...

ive got bugger all else to do lol - im now doing an adult scarf for a friend - wanted to do something a bit different than a long boring scarf so i made up a pattern - problem is, im working on dark wool which ive never done before so find it really hard to do after about 8pm


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> House update: it looks like we could be moving Tuesday! Pain in the arse cause of work but at least we'll finally have our own home :D
> 
> How are we all today? Xxx

tbh laura it doesnt really matter what day you complete and maybe mid week is better

look at it this way...............

you complete on a friday, organise the van with everything you own, you get to new house and its filthy dirty!
You then either have to quickly clean before you can put your stuff in there or put your stuff in a filthy house and then clean around it all

over the years ive seen some shocking houses and the state that some pple leave them in

by completing on tuesday gives you time to go there and see if anything needs to be done before the big furniture moves in - ie carpet cleaning etc

either way yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for completion day


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I couldn't agree with you more on that one :thumbsup: :D xxx
> 
> Laura - Yay for Tuesday :happydance: I have had a banging headache for the past couple of days, wish it would bugger off! :( xxx

awwww is there nothing you can take?

is an eggplant an aubergine?


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Sarah my doctor's are a joke, Iv rang every day and there's no cancellation's and when there was I missed it. Gutted. Rand again and again today when I finally got though they told me there fully booked again for another two week's no app at all only with nurse but the nurse cant help me His has to see doc. So Im just gonna ring tomorrow and book the nearest app but hope they get a cancellation and i'll just have to keep ringing them. Im so jarred with the surgery I just wanna change doctor's but been looking online for close doctor's and there all like over 2 miles away. Useless when im not driving and I cant wait to get driving. Thank's for asking hun. I just wish I lived close to a good doctor. x x x

i know its frustrating but book the earliest appt they have and then keep calling them to see if theres a cancellation


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> #Well...now I know why the smell of weed has been so bad from next door :haha: Fair enough my neigbour couldnt really stop her son smoking weed, but she made him smoke it outside. Few weeks ago she told my mum, who asked about the smell, that he was now smoking it in the garage.
> 
> As you know..ive been getting proper fed up with the smell. Earlier on tonight...we had this intense smell of if that we had to close the window. Matt even commented on how it smelled like he must be proper addicted because it smelled like raw plant rather than weed and tobacco.
> 
> We werent far wrong. 1 hour later we get a knock on our door...turns out someone broke into the garage. Why? He was growing a damn plant in there, she knew about it, and they were selling it to his mates cos she needed the money!!
> 
> We live in a really nice quiet area. Last thing we need is people like that coming into the house next door. She used to be a proper bible basher too!!
> 
> Shocked...but hey...hopefully i wont be smelling it half as much now lol. :wacko:

lol maybe you should have asked him for some as a pain relief :haha:

its horrible when you live in a nice area and someone moves in and spoils it

ive lived in my flat for 12 years now and its so quiet and peacefull round here - about 6 months ago someone moved in to a flat downstairs and slams their door every time there come home and go out - now suddenly about 5 flats are slamming their doors!

its so quiet that when they do that the whole building feels like its shaking and so loud that it sounds like its coming from next door but i know its not them

normally the worst i have to put up with is one of my neighbours having loud sex


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sarah & pinky. Iv got a app with nurse this afternoon so gonna make app for fiance when I go in there and hopefully it wont be to long away just for a pot. x x x

I'll let ya know later when it's for... Got busy day today. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - everything will be fine - I know its annoying but you will be in your house and then moaning that it needs cleaning, painting etc lol - it will be worth the stress in the end
> 
> Sarah - the daisy cake looked yummy but i think youve made the right decision in waiting - enjoying the preggyness, why add stress when you dont have to - baby will still be called after OH and just think how cute it will be for your baby to be all dressed up at your wedding!!
> 
> Natt, glad the glucose test was bearable - you get the results in a day or two dont you?
> 
> Yep you gave me good advice chick and we are defo taking it :) Plus we are gunna tie the honeymoon into right after the wedding and go back to sweden with the LO to meet the other family so..will be nice :)
> 
> How u doing today pinkypoos? xClick to expand...
> 
> it wasnt advice just my opinion - but the less stress the better
> 
> im ok thanks BG, nothing to report :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Still crocheting like a mad woman? :D xClick to expand...
> 
> ive got bugger all else to do lol - im now doing an adult scarf for a friend - wanted to do something a bit different than a long boring scarf so i made up a pattern - problem is, im working on dark wool which ive never done before so find it really hard to do after about 8pmClick to expand...

I remember that well lol..its not good on the eyes thats for sure. Mind you I hatre working on dark wool anyway!

Cant wait to see it when its done! x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> #Well...now I know why the smell of weed has been so bad from next door :haha: Fair enough my neigbour couldnt really stop her son smoking weed, but she made him smoke it outside. Few weeks ago she told my mum, who asked about the smell, that he was now smoking it in the garage.
> 
> As you know..ive been getting proper fed up with the smell. Earlier on tonight...we had this intense smell of if that we had to close the window. Matt even commented on how it smelled like he must be proper addicted because it smelled like raw plant rather than weed and tobacco.
> 
> We werent far wrong. 1 hour later we get a knock on our door...turns out someone broke into the garage. Why? He was growing a damn plant in there, she knew about it, and they were selling it to his mates cos she needed the money!!
> 
> We live in a really nice quiet area. Last thing we need is people like that coming into the house next door. She used to be a proper bible basher too!!
> 
> Shocked...but hey...hopefully i wont be smelling it half as much now lol. :wacko:
> 
> lol maybe you should have asked him for some as a pain relief :haha:
> 
> its horrible when you live in a nice area and someone moves in and spoils it
> 
> ive lived in my flat for 12 years now and its so quiet and peacefull round here - about 6 months ago someone moved in to a flat downstairs and slams their door every time there come home and go out - now suddenly about 5 flats are slamming their doors!
> 
> its so quiet that when they do that the whole building feels like its shaking and so loud that it sounds like its coming from next door but i know its not them
> 
> normally the worst i have to put up with is one of my neighbours having loud sexClick to expand...

I hope my new neighbours arent ones for the loud sex!!

Turns out he wasnt selling it. Atleat thats what shes saying now. She said she wasnt dealing it that she should have explained herself better. That her son is spending all his money on weed so wont pay his rent. So shes letting him grow it so he pays her some rent instead of buying it.

Either way...you dont encourage your kids to do that lol x


----------



## TatieB

Hi girls :)
You will have to forgive me but I am very new to this site and apologies for jumping in on what seems like the longest thread! Haha
I am currently around 6dpo and I am getting a lot of symptoms. I try not to ss but I have been off work for a few weeks and can't keep my mind on anything but! I have had a lot of cramping since O and today I have noticed very snotty like cm. My bbs are not sore but I had heartburn last night and have had to rush to the loo at 5am for the past 2 mornings. The runny nose and headaches are good signs I know but I don't want to get my hopes up! Any ideas?

Katie -x-


----------



## sarahuk

hey there!

Yep this is a long thread lol.

I say that anything out of the norm is generally a good sign :)

See for me..its been a bit of a weird one. Ive had months I had everything under the sun and was convinced i was preggo and wasnt lol. This cycle...it was definitely not my usual cycle. See...I felt nothing lol. I never thought my lack of symptoms could be my big symptom!

Ive seen loads of womem with a massive list of things and been pregnant too..so its strange how bodies react so differently!

I say keep the positive thinking going, and hopefully in a few more days from now...youll pee positive! x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - That's not good about next door growing Weed! :shock: xxx

Pinky - I have just been taking Paracetomol hun, it's the only thing I can take, feels like I have been out drinking for the past 3 days and suffering with a major hangover! :wacko: 

Yeah I think an Eggplant is the same as an Aubergine hun xxx

Katie - What Sarah said really hun :thumbup: Welcome to the thread by the way chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Laura - everything will be fine - I know its annoying but you will be in your house and then moaning that it needs cleaning, painting etc lol - it will be worth the stress in the end
> 
> Sarah - the daisy cake looked yummy but i think youve made the right decision in waiting - enjoying the preggyness, why add stress when you dont have to - baby will still be called after OH and just think how cute it will be for your baby to be all dressed up at your wedding!!
> 
> Natt, glad the glucose test was bearable - you get the results in a day or two dont you?
> 
> Yep you gave me good advice chick and we are defo taking it :) Plus we are gunna tie the honeymoon into right after the wedding and go back to sweden with the LO to meet the other family so..will be nice :)
> 
> How u doing today pinkypoos? xClick to expand...
> 
> it wasnt advice just my opinion - but the less stress the better
> 
> im ok thanks BG, nothing to report :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Still crocheting like a mad woman? :D xClick to expand...
> 
> ive got bugger all else to do lol - im now doing an adult scarf for a friend - wanted to do something a bit different than a long boring scarf so i made up a pattern - problem is, im working on dark wool which ive never done before so find it really hard to do after about 8pmClick to expand...
> 
> I remember that well lol..its not good on the eyes thats for sure. Mind you I hatre working on dark wool anyway!
> 
> Cant wait to see it when its done! xClick to expand...

i regret starting it tbh


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> #Well...now I know why the smell of weed has been so bad from next door :haha: Fair enough my neigbour couldnt really stop her son smoking weed, but she made him smoke it outside. Few weeks ago she told my mum, who asked about the smell, that he was now smoking it in the garage.
> 
> As you know..ive been getting proper fed up with the smell. Earlier on tonight...we had this intense smell of if that we had to close the window. Matt even commented on how it smelled like he must be proper addicted because it smelled like raw plant rather than weed and tobacco.
> 
> We werent far wrong. 1 hour later we get a knock on our door...turns out someone broke into the garage. Why? He was growing a damn plant in there, she knew about it, and they were selling it to his mates cos she needed the money!!
> 
> We live in a really nice quiet area. Last thing we need is people like that coming into the house next door. She used to be a proper bible basher too!!
> 
> Shocked...but hey...hopefully i wont be smelling it half as much now lol. :wacko:
> 
> lol maybe you should have asked him for some as a pain relief :haha:
> 
> its horrible when you live in a nice area and someone moves in and spoils it
> 
> ive lived in my flat for 12 years now and its so quiet and peacefull round here - about 6 months ago someone moved in to a flat downstairs and slams their door every time there come home and go out - now suddenly about 5 flats are slamming their doors!
> 
> its so quiet that when they do that the whole building feels like its shaking and so loud that it sounds like its coming from next door but i know its not them
> 
> normally the worst i have to put up with is one of my neighbours having loud sexClick to expand...
> 
> I hope my new neighbours arent ones for the loud sex!!
> 
> Turns out he wasnt selling it. Atleat thats what shes saying now. She said she wasnt dealing it that she should have explained herself better. That her son is spending all his money on weed so wont pay his rent. So shes letting him grow it so he pays her some rent instead of buying it.
> 
> Either way...you dont encourage your kids to do that lol xClick to expand...

there are thousands of ladies on here struggling to get bfp and then you hear that a mum lets her son grow weed so that he pays her rent! lol what a joke!


----------



## TatieB

Thank you for the welcome :)
Still very new, I don't even know how to get notifications haha!
Anyway, just an update, I was just washing up and felt an uber gush downstairs, thought I had pee'd myself. Rather odd seeing as I am only 31?! Legged it upstairs and realised it was cm. Very watery cm but with more smaller globs of snotty green stuff. This can't be good can it?! My abdomen hurts so bad right now, almost like when I had m/c several years ago, but no bleeding. :cry:


----------



## TatieB

Can anyone help? :blush:


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah that's really bad about your neighbour! 

Mind a couple months back a house about 50yards from us was raided and it was full of plants! They literally lined the stairs lol I missed all the excitement too! Still tho not good! 

Pinky do we get to some piccies of you latest project?! I love super long scarfs to snuggle in! Thing is i'll wear one all day once it's on :haha: I'm annoyed it's a midweek move cause everyone else is retired so it doesn't matter to them what day they move. As it is we've gotta get as much stuff moved tues and weds while we can have the van cause the blokes go sailing Thursday, my mum and nan also go away thurs which means we not only are moving house but will have both the dogs at ours but the lizards at my mums cause we're not moving them in until we've decorated the lounge so we don't have to keep moving their vivs. Nothing's ever simple lol at least we get the keys tho :D 

Jess fingers crossed you get that apt soonies Hun :hugs: 

Katie hi and welcome Hun :) I had the green snotty cm for a while after getting my BFP, and now I'm less than 12wks away from my due date! Sorry to hear about your miscarriage Hun, I hope this isn't gonna be the same situation. Keep those fingers crossed and lets hope AF stays away! 

Oh and to get notifications of someone posting on a thread you've posted on got to your 'user CP' and the threads will show up there :) 

Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

TatieB said:


> Thank you for the welcome :)
> Still very new, I don't even know how to get notifications haha!
> Anyway, just an update, I was just washing up and felt an uber gush downstairs, thought I had pee'd myself. Rather odd seeing as I am only 31?! Legged it upstairs and realised it was cm. Very watery cm but with more smaller globs of snotty green stuff. This can't be good can it?! My abdomen hurts so bad right now, almost like when I had m/c several years ago, but no bleeding. :cry:

tatie, welcome

your 7dpo i think i read - dont panic, any signs can be good - I had ewcm last cycle (more than when in ov'd) but sadly i didnt get my bfp but it does mean that something is happening

problem is, all you can do is wait


----------



## TatieB

Thanks Pinky and Laura. It's great having the support on here :)
I am feeling more hopeful today as I have had stabbing pains in my right breasticle and very oddly, my areolas look kinda bruised and my skin looks very shiny. I havent been polishing them in the shower I swear! But they're just very heavily sat there almost telling me they've been to play in carwash last night while I was asleep. Hahahaha....sorry I don't get teary, I just go a bit loopy this time of the month! :)
I know i'm only 7dpo but thought I would share, you just never know!
Hope you're all having a great day, sun shining here so going to make the most of it with my little man 
Katie
x


----------



## Pinky32

years ago one of the houses we managed got raided by the police and we were tol that the whole house was being used to grow weed - the police had truckloads of it! haha

Laura of course hunny, i;ll attach some pics of the latest few things that ive done - the scarf is coming along slowly but the pattern i made up is using back stitch so its hard to see at night as the wool was dark

my friend wanted a boring striped scarf in red blue and white - hes had it rough for the past few years so i thought id make it for him to cheer him up - soooooo regretting offering now lol

it wont let me attach most of them as the file size is too big :growlmad:


----------



## Pinky32

heres a little boy set i made
 



Attached Files:







baby blue cardigan.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0









baby blue nappy cover.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Laura2806

This place is a life saver! Keeps you almost sane lol well some of us anyway! 

It's all good signs so just keep your fingers crossed an us updated :) 

Suns shining here too but I have slightly hungover oh who got up, made breakfast and curled back up under the duvet! The dogs also gotten into bed lol I'm wide awake and still hungry tho :wacko: might go shower then wake them both up  

Ladies I'm undecided on what to do I've got a skin tag on my lady parts, well I've actually got 2 :( but one is pretty big, so I tied it off Wednesday, but it doesn't seem to be dying. Anyways this morning when I wiped, it's almost on the edge, it was bleeding a bit and mega sore! So ive put some tissue there to stop the bleeding, I'm considering trying to take the cotton off and leave it be until after bubs arrives! Sorry if it's a bit early for this lol 

Omg OH's got up!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww sooo cute pinky :) 

I bet he'll really appreciate it tho! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> This place is a life saver! Keeps you almost sane lol well some of us anyway!
> 
> It's all good signs so just keep your fingers crossed an us updated :)
> 
> Suns shining here too but I have slightly hungover oh who got up, made breakfast and curled back up under the duvet! The dogs also gotten into bed lol I'm wide awake and still hungry tho :wacko: might go shower then wake them both up
> 
> Ladies I'm undecided on what to do I've got a skin tag on my lady parts, well I've actually got 2 :( but one is pretty big, so I tied it off Wednesday, but it doesn't seem to be dying. Anyways this morning when I wiped, it's almost on the edge, it was bleeding a bit and mega sore! So ive put some tissue there to stop the bleeding, I'm considering trying to take the cotton off and leave it be until after bubs arrives! Sorry if it's a bit early for this lol
> 
> Omg OH's got up!!!! Lol xxx

hmmmmm i have one too which i was thinking about tieing off but not down there lol - it could be that the body is fighting letting it die as so is pumping more blood there to keep it alive (not sure if that made sense but it did to me lol)

or it could be that the cotton is slowly cutting it off but its torn the skin which is why its bleeding

if the pain is bearable then stick with it but if its hurting too much then take cotton off and leave until after baby is born


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Aww sooo cute pinky :)
> 
> I bet he'll really appreciate it tho! Xx

thank you

this is it so far
 



Attached Files:







scrf.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> This place is a life saver! Keeps you almost sane lol well some of us anyway!
> 
> It's all good signs so just keep your fingers crossed an us updated :)
> 
> Suns shining here too but I have slightly hungover oh who got up, made breakfast and curled back up under the duvet! The dogs also gotten into bed lol I'm wide awake and still hungry tho :wacko: might go shower then wake them both up
> 
> Ladies I'm undecided on what to do I've got a skin tag on my lady parts, well I've actually got 2 :( but one is pretty big, so I tied it off Wednesday, but it doesn't seem to be dying. Anyways this morning when I wiped, it's almost on the edge, it was bleeding a bit and mega sore! So ive put some tissue there to stop the bleeding, I'm considering trying to take the cotton off and leave it be until after bubs arrives! Sorry if it's a bit early for this lol
> 
> Omg OH's got up!!!! Lol xxx
> 
> hmmmmm i have one too which i was thinking about tieing off but not down there lol - it could be that the body is fighting letting it die as so is pumping more blood there to keep it alive (not sure if that made sense but it did to me lol)
> 
> or it could be that the cotton is slowly cutting it off but its torn the skin which is why its bleeding
> 
> if the pain is bearable then stick with it but if its hurting too much then take cotton off and leave until after baby is bornClick to expand...

I think it's because it's quite big so the cottons not working to well, I decided to take the cotton off, got my tweezers out thought I'll just pull it, so I did and it looked like the cotton was right the way through so I pulled some more and off it came! Hasn't bled too much neither! I'll put some tea tree oil on it when I've had a shower to make sure it doesn't get infected or anything. Feel so much better knowing its not there anymore lol


----------



## Laura2806

Pinky32 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Aww sooo cute pinky :)
> 
> I bet he'll really appreciate it tho! Xx
> 
> thank you
> 
> this is it so farClick to expand...

Looking good chick :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

ooooh i might mine then

yayyyyyy for it coming off

i dont like the look of them, mine doesnt get in my way but i just hate the look of it

wooo hooo for a tag free minnie lol


----------



## Laura2806

Haha there's one still there but nothing like the other one was, I might tie that one off in a week or so, give my Minnie time to recover :haha: 

Def do it Hun! Mine was making conscious of it when it came to sexy time so I'm glad it's gone!


----------



## TatieB

OMG!! That sounds painful! I dont think i could do any diy downstairs if i had one! You got a lot o' sauce Laura! Oooosh
So I decided to bath the dog as my sense of smell seems to make it unbearable to have him in the room with me and was scratching LOADS so I think he might have got fleas from the hedgehog he tried to play with last night. I was bent over for 10 minutes and when I got up I felt like a 70 yr old woman with arthritis! Every muscle in my back, legs and stomach hurt. My legs seem to be even worse when I lay down and my veins in back of my legs are huge, like varicose veins!!! I have a clean doggy but I don't think i'll be doing that again for a while.
Been to the loo to have a wee check on things and I feel very swollen inside, could just about get one finger in there?! Managed to feel cp but very far into my back and seems a lot softer than yesterday. Very little cm but is watery still with more snotty stuff, seems greener than yesterday too.
Going to take the little man to the park to try and get mind off this 2ww (after eating again). It's driving me mad already and im only 7-8dpo! Fx this next week goes quick!
:witch: had better stay away from me, I'm not a woman to be messed with!
:haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Your scarf is looking good chick :D :thumbup: xxx

What are these skin tag things? :wacko:


----------



## Pinky32

tatie - personally i wouldnt bother checking on cp as it moves at different times of day and isnt a way of checking anything as some pple with bfp theirs are high and others its low so it doesnt indicate anything im afraid

natt - skin tag is just a little bit of excess skin - like a mole which sticks out by its skin coloured - they dont mean or do anything just annoying cos their there. Laura was aware of hers a sexy time, im aware of mine when i wear a strappy top

Laura - im defo going to do mine - im seeing OH this week as im ov'ing so once thats over then i'll tie it up

Got fs on friday and i cant help but be scared - although sarah was saying she say a preggy woman mid 40's and that as so many women are putting of having babies until older then he should be ok with me - I just worry hes going to laugh at me for being so silly although if hes professional he wont, and if he does then hes not a professional and i;ll report him! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Oohh I understand now, thank you for explaining that to me :) 

Yay for Ov and FS soon, if they laugh at you then report them hun, they are there to make you feel better, not criticize! xxx

Sorry I haven't replied much, did a long post earlier and just as I clicked post, my internet disconnected so I lost it all! :brat: :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girl's,

Pinky the clothes are lovely hun. x x x

AF arrived spot on. New it would come when I started getting real bad lower back pain last night. never mind better luck next month maybe. I guess im just starting to get used to if after 27 cycle's and no baby. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Katie I could never even tell what my cp was lol and I never had cm until I was actually pregnant, before my bfp, but then I hadn't ovd up until that cycle neither. My charts confused everyone lol yay for clean dog but ouch for your poor back, stomach and legs! Ours gets in the shower with my mum atm lol dunno what we'll do when we move tho as its a shower over the bath! She's always filthy tho! Typical white staffy lol 

im so glad mines gone! Was really annoying me lol wasn't too bad actually, hurt more when I just caught it than pulling it off lol 

Pinky that sounds like a plan! Get sexyrime our the way then get rid lol 

Jess sorry to hear about af hun, I know it sucks but don't let it get you down, pick yourself up and carry on with this new cycle. You never know what's round the corner! Chin up sweetie 

Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Pinky - Oohh I understand now, thank you for explaining that to me :)
> 
> Yay for Ov and FS soon, if they laugh at you then report them hun, they are there to make you feel better, not criticize! xxx
> 
> Sorry I haven't replied much, did a long post earlier and just as I clicked post, my internet disconnected so I lost it all! :brat: :(

the bit that concerns me is the dont believe in temping or charting so if they insist on cd21 bloods to see if i ov - my cycles averag 22 days so it will show as no ov lol

i think what im going to do is get all technical on him so that he knows that i know my cycles - what he needs to do is send me for bloods on the day i see him as ov will be anywhere between mon-fri this week and im seeing him fri lol

i seriously dont think he'll laugh at me

dont you just hate it when that happens - it normlly happens to me when ive poured my heart out ad then cant remember what i said when connection comes back


----------



## Pinky32

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello girl's,
> 
> Pinky the clothes are lovely hun. x x x
> 
> AF arrived spot on. New it would come when I started getting real bad lower back pain last night. never mind better luck next month maybe. I guess im just starting to get used to if after 27 cycle's and no baby. x x x

awwww im sorry

trying to think of a positive - at least it wasnt late giving you that false excitement again


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Katie I could never even tell what my cp was lol and I never had cm until I was actually pregnant, before my bfp, but then I hadn't ovd up until that cycle neither. My charts confused everyone lol yay for clean dog but ouch for your poor back, stomach and legs! Ours gets in the shower with my mum atm lol dunno what we'll do when we move tho as its a shower over the bath! She's always filthy tho! Typical white staffy lol
> 
> im so glad mines gone! Was really annoying me lol wasn't too bad actually, hurt more when I just caught it than pulling it off lol
> 
> Pinky that sounds like a plan! Get sexyrime our the way then get rid lol
> 
> Jess sorry to hear about af hun, I know it sucks but don't let it get you down, pick yourself up and carry on with this new cycle. You never know what's round the corner! Chin up sweetie
> 
> Xxx

in our old house my mum had a walk in shower (hard to explain) and the dog used to just walk in with her then when we moved he had to be picked up and put in the bath - not easy when you have a chip in the spine i cant tell you lol

we were lucky though cos both our dogs hated dirty puddles - our first dog, if we were out and there was a big puddle he couldnt walk around he would just stand there waiting for me to pick him up and carry him over it - male version of a princess!!!

Our last dog didnt like puddles but he would dig a ditch in the earth and lie in it for hours and if we took him anywhere near water he would dive in - we once took him to richmond park and after chasing all the deer he dived into the pond and chased the dog - he refused point blank to come out so i pretended he wasnt mine as everyone was moaning and complaining about the poor ducks :dohh:

the worst he would have done if he had caught a duck was lick it to death lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Pinky - Oohh I understand now, thank you for explaining that to me :)
> 
> Yay for Ov and FS soon, if they laugh at you then report them hun, they are there to make you feel better, not criticize! xxx
> 
> Sorry I haven't replied much, did a long post earlier and just as I clicked post, my internet disconnected so I lost it all! :brat: :(
> 
> the bit that concerns me is the dont believe in temping or charting so if they insist on cd21 bloods to see if i ov - my cycles averag 22 days so it will show as no ov lol
> 
> i think what im going to do is get all technical on him so that he knows that i know my cycles - what he needs to do is send me for bloods on the day i see him as ov will be anywhere between mon-fri this week and im seeing him fri lol
> 
> i seriously dont think he'll laugh at me
> 
> dont you just hate it when that happens - it normlly happens to me when ive poured my heart out ad then cant remember what i said when connection comes backClick to expand...

That's the best thing to do chick, no-one knows our bodies more than we do ourselves, if they are not willing to listen to you then there's not much point of the appointment really is there? :wacko: 

Yeah it's so annoying! :growlmad: Happened to me a few times now, I think I'll start copy/paste my posts before I click post lol then if the internet goes off, I have it copied :haha: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

im not the type of person to be fobbed off so i will just refuse to leave until he says something positive n books me for something


ooooh good idea


----------



## Pinky32

laura - ive just been reading on the net that either clear nail polish or tea tree oil dries out skin tags - you apply either three times a day and it dries it out and falls off

ive just done my first application of tea tree oil cos i have a massive bottle of that and love the smell lol


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> im not the type of person to be fobbed off so i will just refuse to leave until he says something positive n books me for something
> 
> 
> ooooh good idea

Best way to be chick :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

i just went for a wee and got the BIGGEST glob of ewcm ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Ooo thanks for the tip pinky :thumbup: I shall give it a try :) gotta be better than pulling them off lol

At least your the type to go in, sit down and tell them what's what lol it baffles them when people know what they're talking about! 

Yay for impending ov and ewcm! :happydance: 

Went and got a new bed this morning, my mum's bought us it as we're leaving the wardrobe and chest of draws, it's built in at the new house so we won't need them :D got pretty much everything packed up too now ready for Tuesday :) might chill with a bit of 50shades now, been a while since I've read any! 

Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> Ooo thanks for the tip pinky :thumbup: I shall give it a try :) gotta be better than pulling them off lol
> 
> At least your the type to go in, sit down and tell them what's what lol it baffles them when people know what they're talking about!
> 
> Yay for impending ov and ewcm! :happydance:
> 
> Went and got a new bed this morning, my mum's bought us it as we're leaving the wardrobe and chest of draws, it's built in at the new house so we won't need them :D got pretty much everything packed up too now ready for Tuesday :) might chill with a bit of 50shades now, been a while since I've read any!
> 
> Xxx

i read that if you can bare the pain n blood then you can just cut them off as long as the scissors are sterile but id rather it die and fall off as less chance of scaring or growing back

that remindd me - i;ll apply second tea tree now :thumbup:

ive never had so much ewcm - huge glob!!!!!! i just hope i ov tues/wed/thurs or even friday as im seeing OH tomoz and possibly thurs and i always end up seeing him on the actual day of ov and thats not worked for 16 cycles lol

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy for new bed!!!!!

I was very blah about 50 shades and refused to rush out and get them but a friend got them on pdf and emailed them to me - once started i was hooked from page one


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Yay for big glob of CM! Go :spermy: :dust: xxx

Laura - Yay for a new bed :D Can't beat new things hehe xxx

I had some clear jelly stuff come out of me earlier, researched it and some people just said to keep an eye on it as it could be bits of the mucous plug, if not accompanied by any other pain or pink tinge then it should be ok :thumbup:


----------



## Pinky32

if it was slightly stretchy then thats ewcm and ive read loadssssssss of women get it when preggy - like you say, keep an eye on it but DONT PANIC!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> if it was slightly stretchy then thats ewcm and ive read loadssssssss of women get it when preggy - like you say, keep an eye on it but DONT PANIC!!!!

Yeah it was slightly stretchy if I remember correctly, will keep my eye on it but for once....I'm not panicing :haha: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

sounds like ewcm which is normal

your body is goig thru so much, making hormones etc


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> sounds like ewcm which is normal
> 
> your body is goig thru so much, making hormones etc

That's true hun, I have had it before but looked like there was a little bit more, as long as it's normal then all is good :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Don't know if I ever shared this video with you ladies, me and Karl made it, dedicated to Tyler :D 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD-yHbDInLA


----------



## Laura2806

I have thought about just cutting them off, but I really don't do inflicting pain on my self lol I much prefer getting my eyebrows waxed than plucking them myself:haha: 

Haha def go for a change hun, could be the thing that works :D 

I was like that at first but once I started I couldn't stop, with the first and second anyways, not been too bothered by the third as yet, not even halfway through it and I started it while I was off! 

Yh its probs just ewcm natt, I get quote a bit at times too. 

Eugh im soooooo tired! Will be glad when this weeks over and its not even started yet! Bring on mat leave I say! Xxz


----------



## Laura2806

Hun it won't let me watch the vid on my phone :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

ewwww laura your brave - i cant imagine the pain of waxing my eyebrows = ive had them threaded a few times but they take most of my eyebrows off so i just pluck instead

the third book was ok but i got bored with it so just read it quickly lol

natt - please dont take offence but i cant cope with anything baby related lately - ive just had to turn corrie street off cos it was upsetting me


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I like having them waxed cause its quick and over with lol plucking takes time! Or maybe that's because I leave them so long in between doing them lol 

I only read a few pages at a time cause I can't really be arsed with it all that much lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awwww Natt he video was lovely hun. Bless him & im sure he will love it when he get's old enough to understand, then you can show him. x x x

Thx girlie's. Just different day but every month feel's the same. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome sweetie. x x x

Got OH's app at doctor's to get pot not untill the 24th of this month but I guess waiting is better then nothink. I'll just have to keep ringing for cancellation's now. x x x

How is everyone ?


----------



## Laura2806

We're homeowners!!!! :d :d :d


----------



## Pinky32

Laura2806 said:


> We're homeowners!!!! :d :d :d

woooooooooo hoooooooooooo fab news!!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks pinky :) sooooo glad to be in! Just wish the magic unpacking fairly would come and pay a visit and bring her friend the wallpaper stripping fairy ready for the painting fairy to arrive lol we have one room that you can open the door and walk in 2 steps and that's it! Guess which room is being tackled tonight! Lol 

My feet, hips and legs are killing me today! I just hope work is easy and not a long day! Lol bringing our dog here tonight for a nosy round! Probs won't stop here until tomorrow night tho and then we've got mums dog too cause they're going on holiday! I need to go back to bed now! 

How's all my ladies doing? Xxx


----------



## Pinky32

It doesnt matter what needs to be done - you can do it room by room - at least you have it now and that worry is over x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh now its just getting bills etc changed lol got me tv license so alls good! Lol x


----------



## Pinky32

it will all work out x


----------



## Pinky32

I had some vouchers for debenhams so went there today to treat myself to something

After getting a really nice light grey tunic caridigan with sequins (sounds horrible but its lovely) i then thought i would have a look for a new bra

My mum got bored looking for my size so went and asked for some help - the woman looked at me and asked if ive been measured, i told her i was a few years ago so she took me to the changing rooms and measured me

Ive gone from a DD or an E to an FF!!!!!!

where have these extra puppies come from lol


----------



## Laura2806

:rofl: bless ya hun! I've got bigger all to measure lol Simon told me I could have a boob job if he had the money bless him. Did you see embarrasing bodies the other night? There was a girl on there and she was literally like a boy, well im like her but with a bit of fat round them too! I hate my boobs so much :( 

Top sounds lovely hun :) I might ask for pennies for Christmas so I can treat myself post bubs lol x


----------



## Pinky32

awww hun - the size of the chest doesnt matter - just remember the bigger the boob, the more fat im storing!

my sister was a 32AA and then suddenly when she was nearly 40 her boobs grew overnight to a C cup!

I think you should ask for something for you - its hard when a new baby arrives and everyone gets something for the baby and the mums done all the hard work - some vouchers for your fav shop for xmas would be great cos then you can buy something you like when you feel like it

my dad never knows what to get me so for years just asks what shop and then gets me vouchers from that shop - not very imaginative but i get what i want then


----------



## Pinky32

hey girls, just an update

went to see fs today - all went well (I know sarah is going to say "told you")

he wanted to do cd21 bloods so i showed him my charts and he agreed that cd21 would be too late - luckily although he doesnt believe in temping he listened to me and saw that my temps shot up today

It was agreed that i would go back on mon/tues for bloods but he went away to consult with someone and came back and said that as ov happened between mon-wed i should have bloods done today

I think it was a few days early so im expecting results to say no ov - seems that eveyone who has bloods done the results show no ov lol

I also had to take a note to xray dept and they gave me instructions to phone up on cd1 to book for an HSG but she did say that there are only 2 pple that do this so i might have to wait a few cycles before this is done

He asked about SA on OH - I explained that OH has just had a baby and that ttc has put a massive strain on our relationship - he said that ideally they want an SA but its ok not to have this done

Blood test was a nightmare! I asked for it to be done from my hand which she did, but then she said it was only dripping and not flowing out so removed it and tried from the elbow - she couldnt find the vein (despite me telling her she wouldnt find it) she then tried again and failed, then called someone else to do it and he tried in elbow and failed - by this time i was crying my eyes out as my arm was killing me so i insisted again they take it from the hand - he made a big thing about how much more it hurts blah blah but got the blood

I feel like a pin cushion


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww pinky that's great news. Im glad it all went great for ya. I can believe the blood test situation because most of them are like that. I think it's just wrong. Why not listen in the first place. They did that to my little baby girl when she was only a couple minute's old and again every 4 hours i had to watch my baby cry while they kept pricking her with the needle in her hands and feet. She was had little purple hands and feet for week's. I hate bllod test's, But im really happy all went great hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

thank you xx

i think with babies if they know they going to need more than one sample then put a thing in her (dont know what their called) so the needles alredy in there and they can jiust take blood when they need it

im relieved its over - didnt realise how stressed i ws about it ut ive got so much crap going on it was just one thing too much for me i think


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

But thats understandable being stressed and worried because no one ever know's what's gonna happen and if the FS is a nice person. But you got a good one girl. :D x x x

Honey was born with alot of stuff in her chest, i think it's called mucous but dunno if I spelt that right. So they had to keep giving her injectable med's. They didn't keep one in her hand at first but it might have been because they took her away so quickly that maybe they wanted to bring her back quickly. I dunno and never will but after having several attempt's off sticking the needle's in her hand's and feet they finally kept one in. But atleast she's fine now. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

awwww poor lil honey xx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad all went well pinky, when will you get the results from your bloods? After they finally got them! That's one thing I've never had problems with, always got in straight away and took as much as they need! 

Bet that was aweful jess, at least she's ok now tho :hugs: 

Still so much to do in the house! I think my nesting instinct is kicking in tho cause I want it all done yesterday lol think I need to take it easy ish today tho as lil man's very quiet and only weak kicks this morning :( xx


----------



## Pinky32

apparently i dont get the results till i go back to see him - hes booked for 18th jan but thats just in case i dont have hsg straight away

if hsg is done quickly then i rebook him for sooner and i can get results

as temps only rose yesterday im thinking that progesterone wont be too high so he'll prob say that i didnt ov

take it easy - do a bit at a time, rest, then a little bit more - theres no point killing yourself to get it done quickly


----------



## Pinky32

arggggghhhh i keep getting wafts of coffee up my nose - whos drinking coffee

ive never drank it in my life - cant stand the smell and thats all im smelling!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Honeyyyyyyyyyyyy im hommmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Laura2806

Fingers crossed you get booked in for the hsg soon then. 

Yh I am, im sitting to do everything lol poor Simons running round like a mad man lol 

Welcome home :flower: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thankyou Mrs Homeowner! Nice to be out from your parents? :)

Hows everyone doing today? I dunno if I told you but my car started to sound like the clutch was dying 5/10 min from home when we set off so i ended up having to get a hirecar for the holiday. Have to take it back tomorrow and so have to go get it cleaned out cos technically ur not supposed to have dogs but the guys there said as long as there are no hairs, they dont really care so...meh. Feel shocking today and thinking about driving to the garage and giving it a good solid vac is defo a depressing thought!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx girlie's. x x x

Laura I said the same lol. even though some thing's are a horrible experience (and I dont mean labour lol), It's nice to know thing's are fine after. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah its lovely :) even if there is shit loads to do still lol no matter how much we do it still looks a tip! And I don't know how we generate so much washing up! Lol 

Aww hun it might make you feel better getting out in the fresh air, just take it easy and get matt to do all the hard stuff! No over stretching etc! 

Yh its good to know all is well with them :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura have you got a name for baby yet or any idea's??? x x x

Sarah what about you... Got any nice boy's and girl's name's ready for when you find out baby's gender or are you gonna wait till baby's born to know the gender??? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

There's a few we like but haven't really sat down and talked about it lol that's another thing we need to do! Xx


----------



## Pinky32

i had a dream about natt last night

she had given birth and took a look at Tyler and said "oh no he doesnt look like a Tyler, I want to call him Freddie"


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol laura im sure it will be fine I had load's of name's though my pregnancy but honey got named when I was in labour lol. x x x

HaHa lol pinky that's funny. But you never know do ya. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah its lovely :) even if there is shit loads to do still lol no matter how much we do it still looks a tip! And I don't know how we generate so much washing up! Lol
> 
> Aww hun it might make you feel better getting out in the fresh air, just take it easy and get matt to do all the hard stuff! No over stretching etc!
> 
> Yh its good to know all is well with them :) xxx

Im so glad youre enjoying it hun :) Has doggy moved in with you yet? Does she like it? xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Laura have you got a name for baby yet or any idea's??? x x x
> 
> Sarah what about you... Got any nice boy's and girl's name's ready for when you find out baby's gender or are you gonna wait till baby's born to know the gender??? x x x

We are going to wait i think, even though we both really want to know :) we like Lukas for a boy (spelled swedish way) and matt really likes Chloe for a girl but nothing concrete :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> i had a dream about natt last night
> 
> she had given birth and took a look at Tyler and said "oh no he doesnt look like a Tyler, I want to call him Freddie"

Sounds like a nicer dream than mine. I dreamed that i was being chased by a four headed polar bear. Dont think I should watch Lost before bed.... :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

Pink your temps are looking GREAT!


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream about natt last night
> 
> she had given birth and took a look at Tyler and said "oh no he doesnt look like a Tyler, I want to call him Freddie"
> 
> Sounds like a nicer dream than mine. I dreamed that i was being chased by a four headed polar bear. Dont think I should watch Lost before bed.... :wacko:Click to expand...

lol you should have stood your ground in the dream coz with Lost the polar bears just suddenly vanished and no one mentioned them again!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pink your temps are looking GREAT!

lol thanks - im waiting for fs to tell me that i have no sign of ov :haha:


----------



## Pinky32

Happy 7 weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

If thats what you want go for it sarah. Nothink wrong with having a surprize. :D Lovely name's BTW. :D x x x

Pinky your temp's do look good lol. GL & FX'd x x x


----------



## Pinky32

thanks jess but ive learnt temps mean shit


----------



## Laura2806

Love the names Sarah :) 

Yh bells moved in with us Thursday, she's been Brill up until Cassie went back yesterday then she sat trembling bless her, was five after some fuss tho :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream about natt last night
> 
> she had given birth and took a look at Tyler and said "oh no he doesnt look like a Tyler, I want to call him Freddie"
> 
> Sounds like a nicer dream than mine. I dreamed that i was being chased by a four headed polar bear. Dont think I should watch Lost before bed.... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol you should have stood your ground in the dream coz with Lost the polar bears just suddenly vanished and no one mentioned them again!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

haha so true!! Same with the horse, and that weird big thing tramping through the jungle.


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Pink your temps are looking GREAT!
> 
> lol thanks - im waiting for fs to tell me that i have no sign of ov :haha:Click to expand...

I -think- the way it works is that they have guideline levels for numbers...so for example as soon as OV occurs they expect a baseline of X progesterone which rises to levels between x&y midway through the LP. So I dont think it will come back as no ov :)

That was the prob with mine..they didnt come back as no ovulation apparently (could have been nice if they told me that at the time!!) but as inconclusive as my levels werent in the right brackets for my lp stage x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Happy 7 weeks!!!!!!!

Thankyou auntie Charlybear! x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> If thats what you want go for it sarah. Nothink wrong with having a surprize. :D Lovely name's BTW. :D x x x
> 
> Pinky your temp's do look good lol. GL & FX'd x x x

I think its gunna kill me not knowing but i think the surprise might be a good distraction on the day lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Love the names Sarah :)
> 
> Yh bells moved in with us Thursday, she's been Brill up until Cassie went back yesterday then she sat trembling bless her, was five after some fuss tho :) xxx

Oh bless her! I bet with a couple of days there she will be fine. New place, new smells, totally new envitonment...its exciting for us but a shock for our pets! x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I know I couldn't have waited! Lol I tried but couldn't, I needed to know lol still doing the nursery neutral tho :) I think it makes it more real for me knowing its my lil boy growing :) 

Yh it was the shock of Cassie going that did it, lots of loves for my baby girl :) picked the geckos up yesterday too so they were having a good look around too, nosey lil buggers! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww....the animal family are all in place now! :hugs: x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream about natt last night
> 
> she had given birth and took a look at Tyler and said "oh no he doesnt look like a Tyler, I want to call him Freddie"
> 
> Sounds like a nicer dream than mine. I dreamed that i was being chased by a four headed polar bear. Dont think I should watch Lost before bed.... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol you should have stood your ground in the dream coz with Lost the polar bears just suddenly vanished and no one mentioned them again!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> haha so true!! Same with the horse, and that weird big thing tramping through the jungle.Click to expand...

thats why i stopped watching it - kept making big things about something then suddenly it stopped and no one mentioned it again


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Pink your temps are looking GREAT!
> 
> lol thanks - im waiting for fs to tell me that i have no sign of ov :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I -think- the way it works is that they have guideline levels for numbers...so for example as soon as OV occurs they expect a baseline of X progesterone which rises to levels between x&y midway through the LP. So I dont think it will come back as no ov :)
> 
> That was the prob with mine..they didnt come back as no ovulation apparently (could have been nice if they told me that at the time!!) but as inconclusive as my levels werent in the right brackets for my lp stage xClick to expand...

he calculated that as it was friday and af was due the following friday - deduct 7 days as the average lp is 14 days therefore i was mid lp - i showed him my chart which showed him at best i would have been 3dpo so i know results wont be in their bracket range


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky we all know that hun but FX'd you wont have to worry about charting and temping any more. Cant wait for you and KT to get your BFP's. x x x

Sarah That's a good idea actually. :D But you've got some time to make up your mind. Dont rush just chill and keep baby lovely and snug. :D im sure what ever you do will be lovely for mummy and daddy to be. :D x x x

KT hope your ok hun and family. I know your trying to stay away so Im in no rush for a reply. FX'd you get your magical BFP soon. BIG hugs hun x x x

Hope every one is ok. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> i had a dream about natt last night
> 
> she had given birth and took a look at Tyler and said "oh no he doesnt look like a Tyler, I want to call him Freddie"
> 
> Sounds like a nicer dream than mine. I dreamed that i was being chased by a four headed polar bear. Dont think I should watch Lost before bed.... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> lol you should have stood your ground in the dream coz with Lost the polar bears just suddenly vanished and no one mentioned them again!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> haha so true!! Same with the horse, and that weird big thing tramping through the jungle.Click to expand...
> 
> thats why i stopped watching it - kept making big things about something then suddenly it stopped and no one mentioned it againClick to expand...

True...but I do have a soft spot for Sawyer so... :D


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Pink your temps are looking GREAT!
> 
> lol thanks - im waiting for fs to tell me that i have no sign of ov :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I -think- the way it works is that they have guideline levels for numbers...so for example as soon as OV occurs they expect a baseline of X progesterone which rises to levels between x&y midway through the LP. So I dont think it will come back as no ov :)
> 
> That was the prob with mine..they didnt come back as no ovulation apparently (could have been nice if they told me that at the time!!) but as inconclusive as my levels werent in the right brackets for my lp stage xClick to expand...
> 
> he calculated that as it was friday and af was due the following friday - deduct 7 days as the average lp is 14 days therefore i was mid lp - i showed him my chart which showed him at best i would have been 3dpo so i know results wont be in their bracket rangeClick to expand...

If they know you are 3dpo though they should be comparing to around 3dpo levels rather than midway through LP levels xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Pink your temps are looking GREAT!
> 
> lol thanks - im waiting for fs to tell me that i have no sign of ov :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I -think- the way it works is that they have guideline levels for numbers...so for example as soon as OV occurs they expect a baseline of X progesterone which rises to levels between x&y midway through the LP. So I dont think it will come back as no ov :)
> 
> That was the prob with mine..they didnt come back as no ovulation apparently (could have been nice if they told me that at the time!!) but as inconclusive as my levels werent in the right brackets for my lp stage xClick to expand...
> 
> he calculated that as it was friday and af was due the following friday - deduct 7 days as the average lp is 14 days therefore i was mid lp - i showed him my chart which showed him at best i would have been 3dpo so i know results wont be in their bracket rangeClick to expand...
> 
> If they know you are 3dpo though they should be comparing to around 3dpo levels rather than midway through LP levels xxClick to expand...

i told him and showed him i was 3dpo but you know they dont listen to charts or temps - to him, i must have been halfway thru lp if af was due in 7 days


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure your results will come back ok :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - What a weird dream that was! :haha: As Jess said, you never know though, hopefully he will look like a Tyler though :winkwink: xxx

Sarah - Lovely names hun :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

natt that was on eof my less weird dreams - i amaze myself in the mornings when i remember what ive dreamt lol


----------



## Pinky32

Good luck tomoz mummybear - will be thinking of you x


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> natt that was on eof my less weird dreams - i amaze myself in the mornings when i remember what ive dreamt lol

Haha I know the feeling, sometimes I remember dreams but others I don't, it's really strange isn't it? :wacko: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> Good luck tomoz mummybear - will be thinking of you x

Thankyou darling! :hugs: xx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomoz mummybear - will be thinking of you x
> 
> Thankyou darling! :hugs: xxClick to expand...

wisj i could be with you to see lil flip:cry:


----------



## sarahuk

:( Flip is waiting for blip!! Temps looking nice hun! x


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> :( Flip is waiting for blip!! Temps looking nice hun! x

not this cycle or next - flip is gonna be going to college when blip comes:dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

Nope!! Im going to be just a few weeks behind! :nod: x

Hows my ladies today? x


----------



## Pinky32

true - theres only 52 weeks in a year lol

no news from me - just waiting for af so i can call for HSG


----------



## sarahuk

Its not cominggggggg!!!

Ladies! Look what came for me today from auntie charlybear!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120921_143652.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pinky32

mummybear - your more than welcome, cant wait to see it starting to have pics and info in it

i should have got two books then you could have filled one in for me to keep lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww pinky how lovely of you. You to get on so well. Iv alway's wanted a kind hearted friend. Sarah you are a lucky ladie :D x x x 

Pinky FX'd AF stay's away. :D GL and cant wait to hear you've got your BFP. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

thank you jess - i think sarah just tolerates me though haha

cheers - af is due today so im just waiting for it

only 2 hours 41 mins and i;ll be 12dpo - ive only managed that twice!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. :D x x x

WoooHooo well FX'd you make it past DPO12 and all the way to birth :D really wanna see you bet your BFP hun. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

thank you xxx

where are you in your cycle?


----------



## sarahuk

Dont be silly pinky!!

Matt loves the book too. Hes eager to get to the point we can use it hehe.

Hows my ladies today? :)

Charlybear youre late...wooooohooo!!! How are you feeling and how are things looking? Exciting!! xx


----------



## Pinky32

awwww bless matt - it was lovely that he sent me a message too - i want him to feel involved and the book is for him too

i know!!!!!!!! i cant believe it! ive only been late once but i knew that cycle af would come but this time ................ im trying not to think about it

my dads taking me to a carvery at 4pm so just got to hang around and try not to think until then


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Im feeling a little better tonight. :D x x x

Pinky im either 1 or 2 DPO today. Ovulation was a odd one this cycle I think I ov'ed early morning maybe I dunno lol. x x x

Pinky WOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOyour late :D FX'd hun and hope you had a nice time with your dad. Do u plan on testing x x x


----------



## Pinky32

jess im glad your feeling a bit better xx

ov is a funny thing - we never know exsactly when it happens even with all the signs and opks etc - at least you have a rough idea which is good - fingers crossed for you

i know sarahs gonna kill me for saying this but im not holding out too much now - i had a nice lunch with my dad but when i got home at went for a wee there was a bit of brown and each time i wipe theres brown

i know sarahs going top say brown is old, brown is good sign but ...............


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> awwww bless matt - it was lovely that he sent me a message too - i want him to feel involved and the book is for him too
> 
> i know!!!!!!!! i cant believe it! ive only been late once but i knew that cycle af would come but this time ................ im trying not to think about it
> 
> my dads taking me to a carvery at 4pm so just got to hang around and try not to think until then

Bless yah. I was actually thinking of getting him to write in it, but then I remembered how his writing is and dont want it to be unreadable lol! But we are going to sit and fill it in together! 

Im so sorry from the bottom of my heart darling about today. I know its not easy to hit CD1 but we are here for you hun :hugs: on the flip, I personally tried to concentrate on the fact that I was under a specialist and heading towards tests. It might not now, but in the next few days you may well also find some comfort in that.

x


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies,

How are you all doing today?

Im having a lazy day alternating between sleeping and watching Lost :D

Do you have any nice plans for the week? I think Im going to take Matt to the cinema and out to eat something one night if I can do it (i have anxiety). Hes been taking such good care of me the last couple of weeks with not feeling well so really want to say thankyou for being a star :)

x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Awwwww how cute is your present off Pinky! :D :cloud9: Bet you can't wait to start filling it in? :D xxx 

Pinky - You are so kind :D xxx


----------



## Pinky32

sarahuk said:


> Pinky32 said:
> 
> 
> awwww bless matt - it was lovely that he sent me a message too - i want him to feel involved and the book is for him too
> 
> i know!!!!!!!! i cant believe it! ive only been late once but i knew that cycle af would come but this time ................ im trying not to think about it
> 
> my dads taking me to a carvery at 4pm so just got to hang around and try not to think until then
> 
> Bless yah. I was actually thinking of getting him to write in it, but then I remembered how his writing is and dont want it to be unreadable lol! But we are going to sit and fill it in together!
> 
> Im so sorry from the bottom of my heart darling about today. I know its not easy to hit CD1 but we are here for you hun :hugs: on the flip, I personally tried to concentrate on the fact that I was under a specialist and heading towards tests. It might not now, but in the next few days you may well also find some comfort in that.
> 
> xClick to expand...

yeah ive been keeping myself busy finishing my appeal, watching grease and eating chocolate

mum asked me today about calling hospital for hsg - i;ll see how i feel in the morning - feeliung very negative today and trying not to think about anything as my cramps are hurting

feeling very sorry for myself today

sarah - you should keep a pen with the book so that the ink is the same all thr way thru it

also i was thinking on certain pages, you should just write in the margins or wherever how your feeling that day - gives it a more personal touch

i dont know something like a personal message from mummybear and daddybear

5 years seems a long time but its not and time goes so quick and we always think we will remember things and we dont

even just personal notes on the back of the cover pages


----------



## Pinky32

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Awwwww how cute is your present off Pinky! :D :cloud9: Bet you can't wait to start filling it in? :D xxx
> 
> Pinky - You are so kind :D xxx

thank you natt xxx

how was your weekend?


----------



## sarahuk

Thats a really good idea hun! Im going to do that!

Its up to you what you do about the HSG, but I think honestly, if it was me in your shoes, I would not make the call this cycle. You want to be in a position where you can get the most benefit out of this procedure, they will only do it once.

The cycle of the hcg being done is the most fertile cycle youll have. And with the op being this week, youd be loosing so much fertile benefit cos I dont think bding will be really something youll be able to do after such a big op AND a bonegraft.

I know it feels like putting it off but...you might not even ovulate this cycle either with the trauma of the surgery.

I reckon the best thing you can do is get through this op, take the cycle to recover, then get the hcg done the next cycle and jump on your OH and suck the life out of his spermies!!

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky32 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Awwwww how cute is your present off Pinky! :D :cloud9: Bet you can't wait to start filling it in? :D xxx
> 
> Pinky - You are so kind :D xxx
> 
> thank you natt xxx
> 
> how was your weekend?Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :) 

My weekend was great thank you, was good to see my family again and have a good catch up :D 

Hope you feel better soon and the cramps subside :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Im so glad that you had a good time with your family...I remember how much you said you miss them so I imagine youre on :cloud9: atm!

Ohhh youre a squash now! <3 x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's.

I have some really great news but dont wanna jinx it untill iv been there and it's been confirmed & no it's not a BFP lol. I wished. But it is great news. I will be able to tell you on the 12th of oct. Long way but worth it. :D x x x

How are you all. x x x

Pinky sorry to hear AF got you. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Im so glad that you had a good time with your family...I remember how much you said you miss them so I imagine youre on :cloud9: atm!
> 
> Ohhh youre a squash now! <3 x

Thank you hun, I have been on :cloud9: since Friday, I miss them so much, didn't want to leave but hey ho, don't think the kids wanted me to leave either. Last time I went, Lily wouldn't even come to me, she would just cry for her mummy or daddy, because we spent 2 nights there this time, give her time to get used to me and I had a cuddle or two and had some playtime with her, was great as I thought she had totally forgotten who I was :( 

Yay for Squash! Been an Eggplant for the past 3 or 4 weeks! 

Happy 8 weeks hunni :happydance: <3 xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks hun :hugs:

I reckon it must be even harder being apart when pregnant. I know from matts perspective he has said that it is. Hes said that for him he feels like his family arent a part of something massive happening in his life. I can see that, breaks me heart. So I feel your pain too hun of being separated. I know your fiance takes extra special care of you (judging from facebook he seems like hes a really cool bloke who takes good care of you!) but still cant be easy :hugs:

xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> I reckon it must be even harder being apart when pregnant. I know from matts perspective he has said that it is. Hes said that for him he feels like his family arent a part of something massive happening in his life. I can see that, breaks me heart. So I feel your pain too hun of being separated. I know your fiance takes extra special care of you (judging from facebook he seems like hes a really cool bloke who takes good care of you!) but still cant be easy :hugs:
> 
> xx

You're welcome chick :hugs: 

That's exactly how I feel hun so I know exactly how Matt is feeling too. My cousin kept saying things which made me upset even more, they are only going to see Tyler every so often, will probably miss his first word, first steps etc. She said she would like to be at the birth, I told her if she can get here then she's more than welcome to as I won't have anyone there from my side of the family! Oh he does hun, he always looks after me and makes sure I'm ok, he spoils me so much, he never treats himself to anything so I treated him to a new mobile and a laptop. It's definetly not easy hun, next time I will see my family is the end of October, depending on the circumstances as I didn't realise by then I will be like 32 weeks pregnant, don't want to get bumped around on a train! Supposed to be attending a Christening as I have been asked to be Godmother to my friends baby, would be heartbreaking to miss it and miss out on seeing my family but..needs must hey, I don't fancy giving birth to Tyler on a train! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

You want to do what we are gunna do chick...get a camcorder and go obsessive mode with it and then send them dvds of him :)

Hmm I think you have a good point there with the travelling at 32wks. Mind you, you might feel like having the change of scenery before the little one comes!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> You want to do what we are gunna do chick...get a camcorder and go obsessive mode with it and then send them dvds of him :)
> 
> Hmm I think you have a good point there with the travelling at 32wks. Mind you, you might feel like having the change of scenery before the little one comes!

Ooo that's a very good idea! I'll end up filming him like 12 hours a day :rofl: I guess it's not the same as seeing it in real life but then again, it's better than nothing I suppose? 

That's true chick, I said to Karl that I would see how big I am at the time and how I'm feeling, if I don't feel up to travelling then we'll have to give it a miss xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thats all you can do chick...one prego day at a time :)

I think its a good idea tbh. When faced with distance you have to become creative!!

Ive also found a website where I upload my pictures too and have them printed off like real piccies. Since matts mum doesnt have the internet its allowed us to regularly send her piccies of stuffs cos it only costs 1p per pic and the quality is amazing to say it came off a camera phone!

I was thinking of getting matt a camcorder for his birthday in a couple of weeks but think ill get that for xmas instead. So back to the drawing board. Wait...no...ACTUALLY...I might buy him an ipod! Yeah im so gunna do that. Hes using his phone atm but its really tricky to get new stuff on it. Well that was eaier said than done lol..was going to ask for ideas and sorted it meself!

But anyway..back on subject..yep get a camcorder honey. ITs a damn good way to keep people involved. Especially since its not like a piccie, they will see him moving and hear all the cute little noises he makes. It will defo help them feel more a part of his growing up :) x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Thats all you can do chick...one prego day at a time :)
> 
> I think its a good idea tbh. When faced with distance you have to become creative!!
> 
> Ive also found a website where I upload my pictures too and have them printed off like real piccies. Since matts mum doesnt have the internet its allowed us to regularly send her piccies of stuffs cos it only costs 1p per pic and the quality is amazing to say it came off a camera phone!
> 
> I was thinking of getting matt a camcorder for his birthday in a couple of weeks but think ill get that for xmas instead. So back to the drawing board. Wait...no...ACTUALLY...I might buy him an ipod! Yeah im so gunna do that. Hes using his phone atm but its really tricky to get new stuff on it. Well that was eaier said than done lol..was going to ask for ideas and sorted it meself!
> 
> But anyway..back on subject..yep get a camcorder honey. ITs a damn good way to keep people involved. Especially since its not like a piccie, they will see him moving and hear all the cute little noises he makes. It will defo help them feel more a part of his growing up :) x

Aww I like it, one preggo day at a time hehe :D 

That is very true, especially if the train is packed, don't want to be bumped around from pillow to post! Could always get the coach I guess? 

That's great about the pictures hun, 1p..not bad for a proper photo. We got some photo paper a while ago so we could make photo's, supposed to be making one for Karl's mum as she bought a frame so we can put one of the 4D pictures in it for her, bless her :cloud9: 

Ipods looks so cool! Can do literally anything on them, I'm sure he would love one of those, I know I would :D 

That is a very good idea hun, might have to invest in a camcorder at some point :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Well the ipod idea has been scrapped :)

He wants his first ever tattoo. He wants a water snake...so thats what hes gunna get :)

Hows everyone doin today?

Everyone here is having kfc for tea :( I dont want no stinky kfc...i want a bigmac!! Thank god the drivethrus are opposite each other..muhahahaha..


----------



## Pinky32

hmmmm dead rat or rubber burger - oooh decisions decisions lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww bless, a tattoo sounds like a good idea :D

I would choose a big mac over a kfc aswell :winkwink: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Pinky32 said:


> hmmmm dead rat or rubber burger - oooh decisions decisions lol

Haha it was sooo lush! Mind you...the extra cheeseburger I bought for supper in a attempt to keep myself awake was just as yummy when rubbery!


----------



## sarahuk

Lol Laura its a good job I did. Soon as matt lifted a piece of chicken..it wasnt the only thing I felt lifting! 

I seem to have a bit of a bigmac and melon obsession atm lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Hope your op goes well today pinky xx


----------



## sarahuk

When I hear from her once shes in recovery and out of the anaesthetic Ill pass on your message honey! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - Wishing you a speedy recovery chick and hope the op went well :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Pinky fx'd op went well. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Man...I am sooo fed up!!

I cba doing anything. I feel off colour today but still..

Sitting here, desperate to do something but just cant be bothered to start lol. Le-sigh. Hate this feeling!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Man...I am sooo fed up!!
> 
> I cba doing anything. I feel off colour today but still..
> 
> Sitting here, desperate to do something but just cant be bothered to start lol. Le-sigh. Hate this feeling!

Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: :( 

I know how you feel, I get that quiet often, you are that bored that you want to do something but yet have no energy to do it! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Tell me about it!

Still getting it lol..had it yesterday but took matt to the cinema last night which was fun :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Still getting it lol..had it yesterday but took matt to the cinema last night which was fun :) xx

Aww no :( I hate to be the one that breaks this to you but it will only get worse before it can get better, if that makes sense? :dohh:

Hope you both had a lovely evening at the cinema last night :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

HAHAHA Natt..youre a meany!!!

I think it will pass soon though. Think its mostly because i just feel so tired and ikky to start anything. Alteast ill have 13wks of not feeling that way before 3rd tri kicks in!

Hows my ladies today?


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> HAHAHA Natt..youre a meany!!!
> 
> I think it will pass soon though. Think its mostly because i just feel so tired and ikky to start anything. Alteast ill have 13wks of not feeling that way before 3rd tri kicks in!
> 
> Hows my ladies today?

Sorry hunni :blush: :hugs: 

Oh it will definetly pass hun, it's just all a part of pregnancy I guess, will all be worth it once you are holding little Snooky in your arms :cloud9: 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, shattered though, hardly slept last night, was awful! I can be absolutely shattered but as soon as I get in bed, it's like a light switch, I'm wide awake! :growlmad: 

How are you chick? xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh the joys :haha: :D

Im not too bad ta! freezing my ass off..last time i take a shower and sit on the laptop without checking first if the window is open :dohh:

Any nice plans for the weekend ladies? x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Oh the joys :haha: :D
> 
> Im not too bad ta! freezing my ass off..last time i take a shower and sit on the laptop without checking first if the window is open :dohh:
> 
> Any nice plans for the weekend ladies? x

Oh dear, that's not good! It's cold enough when you get out of a nice warm shower, let alone having the window open! :dohh: 

I think we are just having a nice chilled out weekend. How about you chick? :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Nice and chilled out sounds lovely!

With my constant need to snooze atm i dont think ill get very far either lol. I got a bunch of winnie the pooh cross-stitch I need to get a shuffle on with now, and a blanket to make but just dont got the energy. I got a ton of books i need to wade through too lol. But no matter what plans i make i seem to spend most of my time staring at the back of my eyelids lol.

im off to take matt tomorrow to book him in for his tattoo though. Hes turned into a kid at christmas right now. And after that might go see about moving out quicker. IF im still awake by then lol.

Oh the high life...lol! x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Well Iv made my mind up.

Iv decided that I am going to stick with................. the fertility monitor and jog the IVF on. I can do this and natural is the way I wanna go. Well AF was due yesterday/today. No show so far and defo no AF symp's. Me and Fiance had a round this morning just incase AF showed her butt ugly face lol, But still even after that nothink and sex was a little painful. Normally Sex on day AF is due bring's it on. But not even spotting. Iv got like a EWCM but not really stretchy just clear and wet. Im feeling very happy today god know's why lol. Im normally really crappy and moody around the time AF is due. But in side dont feel no different. But what I can say is the last couple day's big increase in bleeding gums when brushing and apart from a missed period that was my first PG symp with honey. Not gonna get my hope's high but gonna keep this good mood in place lol. Started christmas prezzie's for honey the other day. Now I cant wait lol and im not even finished... :D x x x

Sarah do you know how pinky is... Hope she's ok. x x x

Kt hope your ok sweetie. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Wow..sounds like you have got a lot of stuff to get through lol, just take it easy though, there's no rush hehe :D 

Yay for booking Matt in for his tattoo today, bet he can't wait :) xxx

Jess - That's great that you have finally decided which path you want to take. No AF is a good sign, keeping everything crossed for you chick :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello girlie's,
> 
> Well Iv made my mind up.
> 
> Iv decided that I am going to stick with................. the fertility monitor and jog the IVF on. I can do this and natural is the way I wanna go. Well AF was due yesterday/today. No show so far and defo no AF symp's. Me and Fiance had a round this morning just incase AF showed her butt ugly face lol, But still even after that nothink and sex was a little painful. Normally Sex on day AF is due bring's it on. But not even spotting. Iv got like a EWCM but not really stretchy just clear and wet. Im feeling very happy today god know's why lol. Im normally really crappy and moody around the time AF is due. But in side dont feel no different. But what I can say is the last couple day's big increase in bleeding gums when brushing and apart from a missed period that was my first PG symp with honey. Not gonna get my hope's high but gonna keep this good mood in place lol. Started christmas prezzie's for honey the other day. Now I cant wait lol and im not even finished... :D x x x
> 
> Sarah do you know how pinky is... Hope she's ok. x x x
> 
> Kt hope your ok sweetie. x x x

Hey chicky!

Yep shes resting up and healing. Been a fairly nasty op shes had bless her.

I know ive saisd this on the other page but I think youve made a really good decision. You can do this chick you can! 

YAY for no af too...Are you testing like a fiend? :D

Cant believe christmas is almost here :wacko: I havent even thought about one single present lol Ive usually started by now too! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Lol Natt...no fear of that. So far the desire to do anything is dead in the water. I cant even be bothered to change the bedding and its deseperate lol.

Yep matt is now booked for his tattoo. He went in with one idea and was so stubborn thats what he wanted, and came out with something completely different lol. Its a nice tattoo though, but gunna be a long time in the making. They couldnt fit him in till the 23rd so he will be getting his pressie late from me this year. Three hours preliminary and see if he needs more after. I hope hes prepared  xx


----------



## Pinky32

hey girls - hope everyone is ok

my op has knocked me sideways - sooooooooooooooooo much pain

they kept me in until monday which is just as well as my arm bled bad and i got blisters on bone graft area where i reacted to dressing

i went to see doc today for more strong painkillers and they redressed both wounds, they say their looking good but i think i married frankenstein over the weekend so thinking of calling myself Mrs Frankenstein

her are some pics for those sick pple that like to see gory things lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww bless hun, you will find energy from somewhere one day to change the bedding, or flutter your eyelids at Matt :haha:

That's great that he's been booked in for his Tattoo, bet he can't wait :D Better to be late than never chick xxx

Pinky - Hiya chick, glad to see you back :hugs: 

Hope you are not in too much pain, your arm looks awfully sore! :( I really feel for you! Wishing you a speedy recovery :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pinky32

thank you natt

wow look at you - less than 2 months to go - time has flown

made me laugh when i read sarah say that matt has changed his mind and chosen a diff tattoo - hes going to get hooked after this first one

laura - how is new house?


----------



## sarahuk

We changed the bedding...albeit with me having a hormonal breakdown because I couldnt get the cover to fit. Atleast its done


----------



## Excalibur

Pinky - You're welcome hunni :) 

Tell me about it, I really don't know where the time has gone! I obviously don't mind as I would rather it go quick than slow but..yeah..it's flown! :shock: 

More than likely :haha: I have heard people get addicted to having tattoo's after their first :haha: xxx

Sarah - Yay for changing the bedding :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I got super addicted. I even had to ask my tattooist today if im allowed to be inked when pregnant...sadly...no :(

Hmm...to crochet...or to cross-stitch...

If I dont do something ill be asleep within the next half hour!! x


----------



## Laura2806

Gutted we can't get inked while preggers! :( I've been tempted but want something when lil man arrives :) can't decide what or where tho! Lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ive found a cute little snake that im going to have with the baby name and date of birth under it :) Or..some mummy sized paw prints with some baby sized paw prints walking alongside it. 

Its gunna be torture being in there for three hours and not being able to have one lol.

I started a crochet today! I got as far as opening one up, starting to separate the strands, realising some were missing and throwing it away...cba opening the others lol.

back to vegitating! Ive only been awake a few hours and think i might go for a nap lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

OMG pinky that look's so painful hun. Hope it get's better soon. x x x

Thank's girlie's,

Tested this morning BFN then got hit by AF straight after lol. Never mind at least I can look forward to TTC again but this time with clearblue monitor if it would hurry up and come. x x x

Sarah Christmas is flying towards me lol, Went shopping again today to get honey some clothes and trainer's for christmas, there was not much I liked so ended up back with a pair of jeans (pink) and a pair of black chino's with a lovley belt with massive bow on the belt. Love them and cant wit but still got load's more to get. Was trying to get her these...

https://www.jdsports.co.uk/product/lacoste-marcel-infant/30536/

But when I went in store they bough a size 6 down which was the size I wanted. Tryed them on Honey and they was a little to big but just what I wanted because they was for christmas. So the women stuck them behind the counter. But I said to my fiance before hand this women didnt have a clue what she was doing. Well listen to this... Went to the counter asked for the trainer's... and this is what she showed me...

https://www.jdsports.co.uk/product/lacoste-angha-infants/84603/

Totally not what I had and tryed on honey. Could'nt believe it she only lost them and didn't have no more size's in store totally gutted. So gotta try and get them next week now but might just put the money in fiance's bank and order them. :D Well cute and worth the money. She love's lacoste and call's them her snap snap's lol. She's got high top locaste crep's in pink but they are getting to small for her. Just dont understand how the women lost the trainer's. Donut or what. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Haha donut indeed!! Shame...the trainers are soooo cute!! Youll have to show us piccies of honey at christmas!!

I say get em online chick...easier and atleat that way you know youre getting the right size and style!

I wrote on the other thread too but..I am so so sorry that af hit you :( I know how hard it is when it comes, even when we expect it. Always like a train in the face. But your rainbow is definitely coming hun. Long term ttc is bloody AWFUL, but it makes us into very strong women...and thats how I know youll make it through AF and on to the next cycle which is gunna be the one!!
 



Attached Files:







539328_471244576230047_1941855136_n.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I don't think I would like to be inked when pregnant anyway lol, we have to deal with so many aches and pains, I would rather avoid pain where possible :haha: Although I want a Tattoo once Tyler is born, with his name and birth date etc :D xxx 

Jess - Omg..she sounds like a right donut lol! They shouldn't be working there if they don't know what they are doing :haha: Hopefully you will find some next week chick :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I cant help it...im such a tattoo fiendD :D 

Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend! Think matt is trying to make me fatter..he keeps bringing me food when i am just plain not hungry lol x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know still cant get over it. She was a wannabe barbie doll in JD sports WTF lol. I know it's a job at the end of the day but do it right or sod off. Other People could be doing a better job then that and are missing out. x x x

Yer sarah I defo will hun, Love taking pic's christmas day. All day lol. Ow and thx love the little pic/txt thing, Make's sence. :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

I know pinky and Kt you prob dont wanna come on hear for a while, but just wanted to post this. 

Hope your both ok and FX'd you've got your BFP's or get your BFP's very soon. x x x 

Miss you both, Big Hug's x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Hello! :D


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo hey! :D 

P.s how do you do the links with a name?? :-/ 

Nuff love homies! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

If you send me the link to your blog and the name you want it to have on your signature i can copy and paste the box to add on your signature block..might be easier! x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Lol Long Time Since We Was On Hear. Aint I Think You Can Copy The Link (WWW. Bar) Then Paste It In Your Sig & If I'm Not Mistaken It Changes To The Name Of Your Forum You Created. But Sarah Sound's Like she Knows. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Hello! :wave: :D xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello LOL. :D x X x


----------



## Excalibur

It's great to be back with our ladies, yay! :happydance: <3 xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Totally Agree. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Ok ladies, you persuaded me! I now have a Parenting Journal, link is in my siggy :happydance: xx


----------



## sarahuk

i just clicked on the insert link icon above the box you type your reply into, copy and paste the location of the journal into the first box that pops up. Then youll have a big piece of text with a highlighted section. The highligted section represents what the name of the location will show up as so just type over that with the text you want showing and voila!


----------



## Laura2806

Ok i'm confused! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Go to your journal, copy and paste the url at the top, the www etc, click on go advanced, type My Journal or whatever you would like to type, then highlight it, click the add link, the world with a paper clip and paste the url in there :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

thanks :D that makes sense to me haha xx


----------



## Laura2806

yay i did it :happydance: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hunni :haha:

Yay!! :dance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

hehe oooooooo we went over the 7000 posts mark :o xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> hehe oooooooo we went over the 7000 posts mark :o xxx

So we did! Well spotted! Woop :happydance: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sorry Laura...I gave up making sense about 6wks ago I know lol :D

Had my PP check today. She asked about contraception and I lied and said condoms...mind you, need to start having sex first lol :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao bless ya hunni! ;-) how you guys doing now? 

Lol I said the same, we were at the time though ;-) so is your plan to just go with the flow? :D loving your family status thingy :) 

Sex is overrated anyways! Simon fell asleep whilst I 'playing' with him last night! He was a tad apologetic when I told him this morning haha when he falls asleep nothing wakes him up! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol Sarah You Crack Me Up. x X x

Glad You Both Did Journals Natt & Laura. x X x


----------



## sarahuk

Glad of the journals too :) 

Haha oh dear about the falling asleep! I think if I touched matt at the moment the entire timeframe from hand on crotch to splatting would take about 17 seconds its been that long! I could count on one hand the amount of times we had sex when I was ttc..poor guy must be way beyond blue balls!

Defo gunna go with the flow I think. Just hope matt understands that I cant go at it actively like he wants. Atleat not atm. If it happens Ill be dead happy, but I feel so in love with alex atm I dont feel ready to share him for quite some time yet  x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I said exactly the same :haha: Thank you, you ladies tempted me to make a journal :winkwink: Karl and Matt must be feeling the same as we haven't DTD for quite some time now aswell :blush: xx

Laura - Oh dear for Simon falling asleep :blush: xx

Jess - Thank you hun :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

He made it upto me and I made sure he wasn't falling asleep last night ;)

We're kinda sex addicts ATM, well I am! Haha got my pre pregnancy mojo back! :p 

I think NtNP is the best form of TTC as there so little stress! I mean don't get me wrong I'm desperate to be pregnant again but (ATM) I'm ok with it taking sometime, ask me again in a few months and I may have changed my mind! Lol 

Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah Your A Joker, The Thing's you Say lol. x X x

Natt Your More Than Welcome Hun. x X x

Laura I Totally Understand What you Mean & I Will Do lol. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay for sexy time, that's great that you have your pre pregnancy mojo back :happydance:

Let the :spermy: meet the egg :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess I wanna be bump buddies with you all this time round :flower: 

Haha it's great hunni! I just hope there's no one in some call centre reading our texts back and forth! It's like 50shades of talbot! Lmao! 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Lmfao! Now that would be funny! :rofl: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Just hope it's not a horny 18yo lad!! :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Just hope it's not a horny 18yo lad!! :rofl:

Oh dear if it is, will be losing his job, that's for sure :rofl: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Thanks Laura Hun, I Bloody Hope So, I Cant Get Left Behind Again, Surely Not lol & It Would Be Even Lovelier To Be Bump Buddies With You All On Second Baby. I Would Be The Happiest Women In The Whole Wide World :D x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao natt so true!! 

Aww jess hunni I wish I could wave a wand and make all our dreams come true!! 

Doing a craft fair today at our church so I'll have a little word with him upstairs ;-) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww that is a lovely thing for you to say :cloud9: xx

I don't think I'll be able to be bump buddies this time around, depending on when you get your BFP's of course, we are going to wait until December or possibly even later than that :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni you never know what will happen. If you're not preventing its probs more likely to happen xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Hunni you never know what will happen. If you're not preventing its probs more likely to happen xx

Very true hun but I'm scared of getting pregnant whilst taking Anti Depressants. We had a bit of fun last night, didn't DTD though and afterwards I was spotting pink, that has never happened before :wacko: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Thanks Laura, And I Wish I Could Too. x X x

I Got That When I Was Pregnant With Honey, A Small Amount Of Spotting After Sex. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww Thanks Laura, And I Wish I Could Too. x X x
> 
> I Got That When I Was Pregnant With Honey, A Small Amount Of Spotting After Sex. x X x

We didn't actually DTD though hun, just had some fun and there is no way I could be pregnant as we haven't done it for a while and definetly haven't done it since my last AF :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thing is I bet if you bring it up with your doc they'll want you on some BC and you don't want that for obvious reasons! 

Hmmm I normally get that if I have sex the night before AF hits or just After AF but seeing as you didn't DTD I don't know hunni :-/ unless you caught before your last AF? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh Right lol, :D When You Said Bit Of Fun I Though Wrong hehe. Well The Only Other Thing I Can Think Of Is, If You Aint On Contraceptive, Then It Could Have Been Spotting From Ovulation Maybe, If Not That Then Lost For Words. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Didn't think of ov spotting! Could be that natt especially at this stage of your cycle xx


----------



## sarahuk

Orgasm contracts the uterus so if you came Nat it could be whats caused the spotting. Also, it could expel any left over from around the cervix that was there at the time :)

Get them to switch you to a ttc friendly pill hun. Then you can take it as it comes :D

I want a bump buddy this time damnit! Jess, you and me girl have a date with the bfp fairy!!

Well..i am officially ntnp now :) Matt and i just had makeup sex and i know i had ewcm for 2 days...woopsie!!


----------



## Laura2806

I want EWCM :( *stamps off in a huff!* :winkwink: mind you I managed to conceive without it last time round!


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you for all your kind words ladies, it could have either been from Ovulation or possibly because I came like you said Sarah. I can't bring myself to ask my Doctor to switch me to a more TTC friendly pill, think it will be a while before we are TTC anyway as I want to lose some weight first *Sigh* :( 

I might do a test anyway in the morning just to double check as I know some ladies can still have AF whilst pregnant :shock: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I want EWCM :( *stamps off in a huff!* :winkwink: mind you I managed to conceive without it last time round!

And like me...without progesterone


----------



## sarahuk

It is possible nat. My bleeding was pretty convincing at times..specially with the first pregnancy! x


----------



## sarahuk

So erm..im starting to wonder if i am a bit mad ntnp at 7wks. Sigh.


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I will test in the morning, I have been constantly hungry aswell which makes me wonder! You are not mad chick, you do what you think is right and if your body is ready for another baby and that is what you and Matt want, then I say go for it :winkwink: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Good call with the testing! Which pill are you on btw? I can do a look into them for you and ttc!

I guess its just the overwhelmingness of it all. I look at alex and really dont want to have to share my time with him. But then I want him to have someone to play with asap. I guess I just worry about how we will cope with two so young, especially if by some stroke of luck I fell pregnant early. I think thats just me being presumptious though. It took me 3 years to have him. I just let my mind wander too over all the risks of ttc again too soon. Maybe I am just a worrier :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Just hope I can do the same this time round! 

Yay for testing! Piccies??? 

I would have at 7wks hun, heck I would at 7hours! 

What I always think is number 2 want have the time alone with you that Alex/Oscar already has, straight away they will be a little brother/sister, doesn't make them any less precious, amazing, life changing, plus having them close together you won't get the jealously an older child might have. 

Dunno if that makes sense or not lol 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

I tested this morning and it was a BFN so we can definitely rule being pregnant out! 

Sarah - I am on Fluoxetine (Prozac) hun, aww thank you for researching it for me chick :hugs: xx

Laura - Aww I'm sorry hun, I didn't take a piccie of my test as it was a BFN, I could always do one now if you would like to see it? :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh man i need to see a test!!! :rofl:

I was thinking this morning 'i wonder i might start testing...' :rofl: totally addicted! lol 

I literally just googled side effects of fluoxetine and got this, 

https://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/...aspx?condition=Depression&medicine=fluoxetine

xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Thanks Hun, I love the Way You Said It Too. Woopsie... lol Good Luck & Fx'd. Hahahah Check You Out With The Orgasm Comment, I New It Contracted But I Also Learned Something New from It Because I Didn't Know that It Caused Spotting Or Left Over's, Although that Dont Sound To Great lol. x X x

Laura Hun, That's The Spirit, Although You May Not Have EWCM Discharging Out, But Inside The Cervix May Be A Different Story & Like You Said You Didn't Have It When Conceiving Oscar So Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x

Sarah, Laura Is Right. I Started NTNP As Soon As Honey Was Born And My Period Had Gone, Roughly A Month After. There's Nothing Wrong With That, And Look At It This Way Even If You Was To Fall Pregnant Sooner Then Little Alex Will Be Roughly 10 Month's To A Year Old By The Time Baby Is Born. x X x

Natt Sorry To Hear That Pregnancy Is Definitely Rule Out. x X x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol Laura You POAS Addict. We Need Rehab On BnB. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

That's very true hunni :) and yep I'm an addict, I sinned and took an ov test! Negative! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol What You Like, Never Mind Neg Hun, Prob To Early. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

thats what im hoping hunni xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick, 

Got a poorly dude today! Wouldn't think it to look at him though! 

All he wants to do is stand up, prob is his bounce around (jumparoo type thing) is too small now, when he stands up his bum isn't touching the seat! He gets bored in his door bouncer so I'm spending ages just holding him! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Welcome Hun & Awww Bless him Hope He Get's Better Soon Hun. Them Door Things Are Great. Bet His Loving All The Attention Though. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chicky, oh he is hun! 

Such a monkey at times! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry chick, I have only just seen this message! You POAS addict :rofl:

Yay for testing, we love seeing pictures of pregnancy tests :happydance:

Thank you for the link chick, that is the first page that I came across, then I came across another that said weight gain is the 2nd biggest side effect. The NHS page says weight loss..pfft..don't think so :rofl: xxx

Jess - Thank you chick, although we were naughty the other morning and DTD :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol no worries hun ;) strictly I'm a pee in a cup and dip addict :rofl: 

Lol can always hope ey hun!! 

Oooooom naughty natt!  :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Which antidepressants are considered OK during pregnancy?

Generally, these antidepressants are an option during pregnancy:

Tricyclic antidepressants. This class of medications includes amitriptyline and nortriptyline (Pamelor).
Certain selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs). Several SSRIs are generally considered an option during pregnancy, including citalopram (Celexa), fluoxetine (Prozac) and sertraline (Zoloft).
Bupropion (Wellbutrin). This medication is used for both depression and smoking cessation. Although bupropion isn't generally considered a first line treatment for depression during pregnancy, it might be an option for women who haven't responded to other medications or those who want to use it for smoking cessation as well.

The potential risks of these antidepressants during pregnancy varies. Early studies suggested a risk of limb malformation with tricyclic antidepressants, but the risk hasn't been confirmed by more-recent studies. Some research associates use of citalopram, fluoxetine and sertraline with a rare but serious newborn lung problem (persistent pulmonary hypertension of the newborn, or PPHN) when taken during the last half of pregnancy, as well as heart defects affecting the septum &#8212; the wall of tissue that separates the left side of the heart from the right side of the heart. Other rare birth defects have been suggested as a possible risk in some studies, but not others. Still, the overall risks remain extremely low.


----------



## Laura2806

So does that mean that natt is relatively ok on her meds? fluoxetine? seeing as they are an option? 

It's a good job i didn't become a doctor! Even in layman's terms I struggle to understand :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hehe :haha: We DTD again this morning but didn't finish inside me :shock: xxx

Sarah - Thank you for doing that research for me chick, it's much appreciated, I don't think I could get pregnant at the moment though knowing that my medication might make our baby have abnormalities, wouldn't be fair on the baby, I think I would rather wait and rather be safe than sorry :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha bless ya! 

Gotta do what you feel is best, but if you really don't want to get pregnant for a while you might wanna use some protection of some form, just a thought :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Haha bless ya!
> 
> Gotta do what you feel is best, but if you really don't want to get pregnant for a while you might wanna use some protection of some form, just a thought :) xx

Very true chick, if I happened to find out that I was pregnant then I would just have to stop taking my medication. We don't use protection chick, only the pull out method, I guess if it does happen then it was just meant to be :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

What if stopping the meds caused you to be really down again? I think you should try and ask about switching meds to a TTC friendlier one hun, at least then you a) wont be paranoid or worried that they might have already caused damage, b) won't have to stop taking meds and c) you can stop preventing altogether and just go with it :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> What if stopping the meds caused you to be really down again? I think you should try and ask about switching meds to a TTC friendlier one hun, at least then you a) wont be paranoid or worried that they might have already caused damage, b) won't have to stop taking meds and c) you can stop preventing altogether and just go with it :) xxx

Yeah that is very true chick, I didn't think of that! I will just wait lol, can't bring myself to ask my Doctor about swapping to a more TTC friendly med. Had a letter through from my Counsellor, have to ring them to make an appointment so Karl is going to ring them tomorrow for me as I have a phone phobia :wacko: xxx

I'm not so sure that I want to move to our new house now..there has been a big incident happening on that road today..apparently a man armed with knives is holding people hostage in Sainsbury's, the road is full of police cars/vans, riot vans with dogs and guns and also Ambulances, I did read that a woman and a baby got killed but I hope that is just rumours as there has been nothing on their website yet..waiting for the news to come on and see if it says anything on there about the incident. I don't think I would be able to settle knowing that there is a lunatic roaming around! :nope:


----------



## Laura2806

Lol bless ya hunni

Oh that's not good :-/ but then these things happen hun, it'll be a one off I'm sure! Hope no one was hurt xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Lol bless ya hunni
> 
> Oh that's not good :-/ but then these things happen hun, it'll be a one off I'm sure! Hope no one was hurt xx

No it's not good at all chick, the man has been arrested now thank god! The only person that got hurt was a man who got a small cut to his finger when he was faced with the idiot before he entered the store. Apparently there has been quite a few incidents in that area, a young lad had his knee caps shot off :wacko: I will have to have a hard think as I am really worried about moving now :nope: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh dear :/ 

I don't blame you hun xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Don't Blame you Either Hun That's Sad. Have You Got Your Appointment Yet Hun? x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you ladies, I am really unsure on wether to move or not, it's the thought of the area, changing everything over etc and to be honest, it is more or less the same layout as where we are now, apart from the basement which has all been done up in the other house, got to think of Tyler and schools though for the future etc, can't just move willy nilly all the time! Karl was supposed to ring them for me today hun but we have been trying to sort our Estate Agents out, really not happy with them at the moment! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Welcome Hun & Totally Understand Where Your Coming From, It's Hard When Its Not Just For Your Future & I'm Sure What Ever You Decide Will Be Best For You All. Don't Blame You Hun, Just Book It When Your Not Busy :) x X x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your Welcome Hun & Totally Understand Where Your Coming From, It's Hard When Its Not Just For Your Future & I'm Sure What Ever You Decide Will Be Best For You All. Don't Blame You Hun, Just Book It When Your Not Busy :) x X x

Thank you hun, there are plenty of schools around here that Tyler could go to and also we have had no trouble whilst living here, the repairs don't get done but other than that, it's been fine. We only get 10 days to book an appointment hun, after that, if they haven't heard from me then they guess I no longer needs their services, so must ring them tomorrow! :blush: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Welcome Hun & Hope You Get Your Repairs Sorted. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Did you book that appointment missy?? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun, although we have decided to move after all, handed our notice in now so we are moving in 1 months time. They were messing us around too much :( xxx

Laura - Been trying to ring them hun but there is no answer, I mentioned it to a lady at baby group today and she said that if I can't get in touch with them soon then go back to my GP and they may give me another number xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you've been trying hun :) shit that they don't answer! Maybe call your go's first and ask if there is another number to call save going through the stress of having an appointment xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

That's Ok Natt, And You Did What Was Best For You & Your Family. :D Sorry To Hear No App & No Answer. Laura's Got A Point Hun. Hopefully You Will Get It Sorted Hun. Other Than Moving Houses & Waiting On App, How Are You, Hubby & Tyler? x X x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*x X x Cycle Update x X x*

CD12 Today, Which Is My Normal Ovulation Day For The Last 2 Month's, I've Had A Lot Of Cramping Over The Last Few Day's, Which Could Be Egg's Growing (Causing My Ovaries Pain - Which Is Normal) Or It Could Be Something To Do With My Uterus Starting To Thicken In Order To Potentially Nourish My (Fx'd) Fertilized Embryo. :D If I Begin To Get Tender Cramp's Where I'm Struggling To Walk Around I Will Then Hold My Wee And Do A OPK, Which Will Most Likely Be Positive. I'm Feeling Really Excited About This Cycle. Cant Wait To Be In My TWW, Hurry Up OVUALTION :D x X x


----------



## Laura2806

fab news about ov'ing chick, fxed for you!! 

I'm a little down this morning, took another opk as i needed to pee on something! and low and behold its the same as the others!! fading down nicely now!! So that mean's i've been getting almost positives for a week now! a little worried tbh ladies :nope: xxx

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/9dd32681-78ec-487f-ba7d-a33b3663baf8_zps3a72bd70.jpg


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's Hun Sorry To Hear Your OPK's Aint Full Blown Positive's Hun, But Remember They Don't Work For Everyone & Your Wee Might Not Be Strong Enough. Try Not To Worry Hun, I'm Sure You Will Ovulate Hun Hopefully Tomorrow Or The Next Day As OPK's Can Change Like There's No Tomorrow. Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, not got anymore so I can't obsess over them! Lol feeling meh today and got cramps. Joy! Just hope it's good cramps lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It really is shit hun, you would have thought that a company like that who specialises in helping people, there would be someone by the phone at all times! I will give them a couple more days and if we don't have any luck then we'll have to go and see the Doctor again, otherwise we'll have to start from scratch :( 

I'm sorry to hear about your OPK's chick, fingers crossed for good cramps :happydance: xxx

Jess - I don't want to move to be honest but needs must, our Landlord is not very happy with our Estate Agents for still showing people around when the house is no longer up for sale, apparently they are coming round tomorrow to take the for sale sign down and our Landlord is going next door to our neighbour to have a word with them about the damn that is coming through into our loft! Thank you hun, I hope we get it sorted soon! We are not too bad thank you hun, Tyler turned 6 months yesterday :shock: Also I have a lump in the middle, at the top of my stomach under my left breast and it's really sore, been to the Doctors to make an appointment today but they can't see me until the 1st July! It didn't used to hurt before but now when I touch it, it really hurts! Was contemplating going to A&E tonight but I haven't bothered! Will see how things go.

Yay for Ov'ing hunni! Go catch that egg! :dance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Madness ey hun! Hope you manage to get one booked chick. Thanks hun I hope so, been having weird pains today, don't normally get them this early so I'm hoping!! :D 

Goes to show what a lack of communication does ey! 1st July is too long to wait hun, if you can't get booked in sooner I'd go A&E xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Madness ey hun! Hope you manage to get one booked chick. Thanks hun I hope so, been having weird pains today, don't normally get them this early so I'm hoping!! :D
> 
> Goes to show what a lack of communication does ey! 1st July is too long to wait hun, if you can't get booked in sooner I'd go A&E xxx

Bloody is madness hun you're right! Thank you hunni, I will keep you ladies updated. You're welcome hun, ooo sounds promising :winkwink:

They never seem to communicate with each other, I think half of them need to go back to Medical school! They can't book me in any earlier :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

You're welcome hunni, Odd pains again this morning, diff from ov pains! :praying: 

Probably do hun! It's ridiculous! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Welcome Laura, Sound's Positive Hun, Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x

Awww Natt That's A Shame Hun They Seem Like Arse Wholes. The Move Might Do You Good In The End & Sorry To Hear You've Got A Lump, Maybe Going A&E Would Be A Good Idea Hun. Hope It's Nothing Bad. You Seem Like Your Right Going Though It Hun, Sending You Big Hugs. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Ooo yay for different pains! Fingers and toes are tightly crossed for you chick! :hugs: :dust: xxx

Jess - They really are arseholes hun, the Landlord came round today to check the damp etc and he said he would pop back after he had had a word with next doors landlord to let us know what he has said, he didn't bother coming back, just drove off! I am really stuck as what to do! :growlmad:

I'm too scared to go to A&E hun as I feel guilty like I am wasting their time, although I'm not! :blush: Thank you very much chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

thanks hunni, more cramps today, tired, hot flushes and no appetite at all. so hope this is leading upto a BFP! 

Do what you feel is best with the house chick and you shouldnt feel your wasting anyones time hunn xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Natt What A Arse Wipe, Sorry But They Just Don't Care. Maybe The Move Will Release Some Stress From Your Shoulders Hun & Don't Feel Like Your Wasting Anyone's Time Hun, Your As Important As Everyone Else. :D x X x

Laura Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Good signs! :thumbup: :dust: 

I think we are moving, fed up of these lot taking the p*** now! :growlmad: Thank you chick xxx

Jess - Aww thank you very much hun :hugs: Maybe you're right about the stress being lifted :thumbup: xxx

I think I might have a diagnosis as what this problem could be but I won't know for sure until I see the Doctor :wacko: It could possibly be a Hiatus Hernia as it's also causing me lot's of heartburn! :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

Thats good chick! Hopefully it starts to get better now Natt.

Laura that last opk looked darker tha the others :) 

Sorry I havent bee very active with the thread..things been a bit stressy with alex lately x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, had no pain around the last OPK hun all my so called ov pain was before so who knows! 

How you all doing now? xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Welcome Hun & I Hope It Does. Also Great News That You Might Have A Diagnosis, Them You Will Be Able To Try And Control Your Heartburn. x X x

Sarah Sorry To Hear You've Had a Bit Of A Stressful Time, Hope You Ok Sweetie & Don't Be Sorry, We Know Your Busy. How Is Little Alex? x X x

Laura I Don't Think It Matter's When You Ovulated Hun, You Got The Bd'ing Covers For The Month :D lol, Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x


----------



## sarahuk

Alex is still battling hun..but then you know that from my journal :D

How is everyone doing today?

It felt damn weird adding a ticker to my signature again! Defo need it tho, ill never remember when I am due without it!! x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Hun, His A Strong Boy. :D I Hope He Get's Better ASAP. Nice Tickers :D I'm Good Thx Sweetie Just Exhausted. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

That's very true hun, we def got it covered :haha: pounced this afternoon, 45mins before my folks were coming round for dinner! Lol 

Bless little Alex he's such a fighter! Lol I know right?! Weird tracking cycles again! 

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

OiOi Kinky lol. Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha only wen to see what he was doing, tidying the pantry, as Oscar had gone down for nap so we ran upstairs! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you chick, I haven't had any heartburn since starting my meds so that's a bonus! :happydance:

We can't expect you to be on all the time chick so don't worry, none of us can be on 24/7 with our beautiful babies here :cloud9: Hope Alex gets well soon, you are all doing an amazing job! :hugs: xxx

Jess - Thank you chick, the Hospital gave me some meds yesterday and I haven't had heartburn since, yay! :happydance: xxx

Laura - You go girl! :haha: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Ugh :bfn: AF cramps, feeling shit! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Ugh :bfn: AF cramps, feeling shit! Xx

There is still time yet hunni, don't count yourself out until the witch arrives, hope you feel better soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

thanks hunni, feel better now, doesn't help that i hate mondays :( simon was supposed to finish 20mins ago and hasn't text to say he leaving work yet :( other than that feeling better lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> thanks hunni, feel better now, doesn't help that i hate mondays :( simon was supposed to finish 20mins ago and hasn't text to say he leaving work yet :( other than that feeling better lol xx

You're more than welcome chick. I'm glad you are feeling better now and hope Simon gets in touch with you soon to let you know that he is on his way home :hugs: xxx

I have a Doctors appointment on Wednesday morning, with the same shitty Doctor that just fobbed me off last time, he is seriously useless! Sit's there reading from his textbook! Ugh! If he doesn't solve anything then I'll just go back to the Hospital! :nope: I also have my first Counselling session on Wednesday afternoon, supposed to be taking Tyler to baby group to be weighed but looks like we will now have to go to baby clinic in the morning, weird how everything comes at once isn't it? xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Hun, What A Joke, I Hate Doctors That Read From Text Books Or Look Online - Yes lol My Doctor Did That To Me Before. You Just Think Your Meant to Be A Doctor. Any One Can Do That Fucking Job With A Text Book. Hope The doctor Takes You Seriously This Time Hun. Some Times You Have To Be Cruel To Be Kind So Give Them What You Got To Say. Hope IT Goes Well Hun & Glad to Hear You Haven't Had Heart Burn Since. x X x

Laura Glad your Feeling Better Now Hun. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Yeah it makes you worry doesn't it? Reading from a textbook must mean they have no idea what we are on about! I won't leave until he books me in for a scan! Thank you hunni, Day 3 of taking my medication now and no heartburn still, result! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies :) glad you're still heartburn free! 

Simon finished work at 10:40pm so was home just after 11, I fell asleep almost straight away though! He's just gone to work today :( going to clinic in a bit with his parents so they no where to go if I ask them to take Oscar while I'm at work! Might take him the day before we get married though if we have time! Wedding cake tier one is currently cooking! Smells lush! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies :) glad you're still heartburn free!
> 
> Simon finished work at 10:40pm so was home just after 11, I fell asleep almost straight away though! He's just gone to work today :( going to clinic in a bit with his parents so they no where to go if I ask them to take Oscar while I'm at work! Might take him the day before we get married though if we have time! Wedding cake tier one is currently cooking! Smells lush! Xx

You're welcome chick and thank you, it's great not having heartburn! :D

That's a shame that Simon finished work so late last night :( I'm intrigued as to what Oscar weighs now hehe. Hope Simon's parents can remember where to go incase they have to ever take Oscar there. Mmm wedding cake! Wish I was in your house right now :haha: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt Great To Hear Still No Heart Burn & Yep Totally Agree Hun & You Go Girl. x X x

Laura Sorry To Hear Hub's Got Back Late. Oooooow I Hope To See Pictures Hun. :D x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Oscars now 19lb 6oz only gained 2oz in 5wks! Little wriggler! Lol 

Same again tonight I'm guessing, don't expect him home any earlier :( 

I'm sure they will hun, good thing is my mum can take too cause there's one by her on a Friday morning too. 

House smells lush! Lol got a few pics so I'll upload them next time in on the mac, it's easier! Lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/image_zpse6ff370b.jpg


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Mmmmmm I'm Not Sure Hun Looking At Them They Look Negative, But The Top One On Invert Looks Like It May Have A Faint Line. But Never The Less Your Not Out Yet So Fx'd And Good Luck. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

I know hun, possibly a faint something but I think it could just be the bit that picks the dud up you can see, dunno, will lest again Friday. Hope I'm gonna have cramping from ov to AF every cycle, drives me mad and didn't have it before! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

When Are You Due AF Hun, If You Know? x X x


----------



## Laura2806

According to FF and my last 2 cycles I'm due 4th July, but I got the first lot of cm and ov pains at cd14 (10th June) and second lot a few days later. Last cycle I didn't really track all that much as we didn't decide to NTNP properly until half way through so there's only a couple of bits on that chart so can't compare too well. So confusing! Lol 

If I oved at cd14 I'm now 16dpo so should show a positive by now! If I ov'd the second lot of pains I'm around 12dpo. Who knows! Lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Not Out Yet Hun, So Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x


----------



## sarahuk

This brand of test are AMAZING...ive never ever EVER had an evap on those. So crossing my fingers and toes! xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

HaHa Other Then Today When Laura Posted It, I Had Never Seen Them. Mine Are Shit Ones With The Green HCG Stick, But I'm Fed Up With Forking Out On Pricey HPT's & TBH If I Get A Line I'll Go To Doc's For Blood Work's. So Either Way I'll Know The Truth. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm certainly not hun :) 

And Sarah is the reason I bought these lol 

These are 25 for about £6incl p&p, something like that anyways lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

That's Not Bad. I Would Ask For Link But I Don't Plan ON Buying Anything Else. Hoping For The Best. :D x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Best way hunni :D I'm thinking if i use all these up before AF arrives or most of them anywyas i wont be buying more if i can help it! lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Defo Is & lol That's Jokes. It's Hard Not To Buy When There In Most Shops You Go In These Day's Or Advertised Online. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you chick xxx 

Laura - Aww go Oscar, he won't gain as much weight now as he's more mobile :D I would love to be in your house then I can smell all those delicious soaps :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Welcome Chickadee. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Too right Jess! Gonna try and be good, and possibly temp! At least then I know if it's worth me testing or not! Lol 

Yh he never stops now hun! So cute :cloud9: made an Irish cream one today! :D first time using the scent and it could do with being a bit stronger! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Prob is once you pee on the last stick the desire to do it again is wayyyy too freaking strong!!

Happy birthday Laura!! Hope you are having a fab day! x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Haha I Don't Think We Will Hope Of Buying test's For Long lol, I'm Already Looking hehe. Naughty Me lol. x X x

Fuck Me Has Time Flied That Quickly, I Remember Your Last Birthday Hun. Wow It's gone Quick. HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN. Hope You've Had A Lovely Day. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks for the Birthday wishes ladies <3 had a lovely day friday and yesterday and today's gonna be just as good! 

need a good catch up and some wise words from ym ladies but really need to get a move on and dry my hair! will catchup and ramble either tonight or tomorrow, probably tomorrow! 

love ya'll xxxxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Glad You Had A lovely Birthday And Have A Lovely Day Today & Defo Will Do. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I know I wished you a Happy Birthday on Friday but I never got around to wishing you it on here, so, Happy belated Birthday chick, glad to hear that you had an amazing day <3 :hugs: We love you too chickadee xxxxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies :hugs:

right so.....

I dont know where im at with my cycle, like at all!! thought i ov'd at CD14/18, seems not as no AF and still BFN's got my BFP at CD16 last time should have had something by now if preggers. BUT i then had possible ov pains on friday so I'm mega confused! was having symptoms post first lot of ov pains but now nothing other than one cramp earlier and a sore foofoo like i've got a water infection but it doesnt hurt when i pee so i know i dont have one. so confused :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry to hear that your body is confusing you chick, maybe you Ov'd twice? Double the chance of being pregnant :winkwink:

Fingers crossed for your :bfp: in the next couple of days :dust: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hunni, Starting to think i havent ov'd at all and im just waiting for AF to hit :( maybe i need to give up to see those two lines! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hunni, Starting to think i havent ov'd at all and im just waiting for AF to hit :( maybe i need to give up to see those two lines! xxx

You're welcome chick. I'm sorry to hear that you think you haven't Ov'd, I'm sure you have though, you are not out until the witch arrives though chick so don't lose hope just yet :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I know hun, maybe i should take my own advice when i tell other people the same thing lol got some cramps starting now so im sure AF will hit in a couple of days time xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I know hun, maybe i should take my own advice when i tell other people the same thing lol got some cramps starting now so im sure AF will hit in a couple of days time xxx

It's easier said than done chick though :hugs: Might not be AF, might be a bubs snuggling in :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I Sure Hope Not Hun & Like You & Natt Said, You Could Have Ovulated Twice. Good Luck & Fx'd. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Well no AF still, no spotting and BFN's cramps but that's it! 

How are we all? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Do You Know when AF Is due Hun? x X x

I Wonder How Kt Is? Haven't Spoken To Her For A Few Month's. Hope She's Finally got Her BFP. x X x

I'm Good Thank's Hun & You. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Due the 4th chick so Thursday, could be right on time as I've now got pink spotting! She'll be here by the weekend anyways! 

I did a search on here to see if she had posted anywhere but hadn't, I hope she did too hun xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry To Hear Your Spotting Hun. If This If AF Coming Hun, Then I Wish You The Best Of Luck For Your New Cycle. I Thought She Might Have Posted Here If She Popped Back, But I Guess She Hasn't Popped On. x X x


----------



## 20yearslater

so I saw the heading "We're all in this together" and tears started to roll down my face. :cry: Yup, I think I need to be in this conversation.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Bless You Hun. How Long Have You Been TTC And Are You TTC Your First Hun. x X x


----------



## 20yearslater

We've been TTC for 18months. DH who is 40 has no children, we were just married may 2013. I have 2 DD of my own one is 18 and off to college in September, and the other is 17 living on her own and pg due jan 19th. So I guess your body goes back to normal for the most part after almost 18yrs. I am 35 and wanting to do this again, and no one understands!! None of my friends; we all raised our children on our own when we were younger, this was the life we chose back then, but now, now it's so different. We conceived once last august it was bad the doctor said I wasn't with a urine test that whole up and down I am - im not - I am - im not --- really messed with my brain, I found out after taking 5 hpt that indeed yes I was only to lose it 2 days later. It took months to get over, so bad that both DH and I were thinking of never trying again. :( But time heals most wounds I suppose case were back at it and hoping, that sooner than later neither of us are getting any younger. lol.


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess hunni, gonna get the BBT back out! Yh me too chick, shame really. 

Hi hun! Welcome :flower: 

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs: you're more than welcome over here! We're lovely ladies ;-) 

What's your name chick? Just so it's easier when replying to posts! If you get chance or a spare year, you could have a quick read through! We've all been through a lot but been through most of it together! 

A couple pages in we all wrote about ourselves, where we were at at the time, things have changed a lot since then but we're all still the same people :D 

Do you chart? Use OPK's? Temp? Tell us about you :flower: 

AFM cramping :( gonna hopefully BD tonight if we can else it'll be another 5-7days before we do and it's already been 3/4! Lol xx


----------



## 20yearslater

My name is Chasta, We've used the OPK's for the last year but This is the first month charting with temp, when looking at it, it doesn't look like I O'd at all but then I thought this is a first for me maybe im not doing something right. LOL.
I really was hoping this month - I was starting to see different signs, :( but then AF showed up a half an hour ago..... A day early too I might add. I'm feeling so sad, and I don't know why, I can usually handle things a lot better then this.


----------



## Laura2806

Hi Chasta :D 

Did you take your temp at the same each day whist in bed before moving, drinking eating etc, if so then your doing it right lol do you have a link to your chart? 

Sorry she got you hun :( probably because of the different signs you got your hopes up more :hugs: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

I've been doing it at 6:30 every morning; now that I am back at home DH has been texting me in the morning, I hear the noise I wake up take my temp, I don't move besides to put it in my mouth. LOL. 
I am very...... frugal? .......Nah cheap is fine LMAO I have been charting on paper but am seriously thinking about spending the money to chart online. because right now I don't even know where my base line should be..


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry to hear that you are spotting chick, I spotted the day I got my BFP though :winkwink: xxx

Chasta - Hello! :hi:

Welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: xxx

Jess - I hope KT is doing good too, hopefully she got her BFP xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Hi Chasta :D
> 
> Did you take your temp at the same each day whist in bed before moving, drinking eating etc, if so then your doing it right lol do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> Sorry she got you hun :( probably because of the different signs you got your hopes up more :hugs: xx[/QUO
> 
> I took a picture of my chart.. I will make it my avatar because for some reason I don't know how to post a picture besides that on here. must be one of those days


----------



## 20yearslater

well the whole avatar thing didn't work how I wanted it too. LOL - Oh well


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - If you go to "Go Advanced" under where you Type your post and you should see a little paper clip Icon, that's where you attach a picture :thumbup: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Chasta Sorry For Your Lose Hun. You Should Try Fertility Friend You Get First Month VIP Free, But You Can Use FF (Fertility Friend) With No VIP To Temp. x X x


----------



## michelle8733

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join in on this thread with you all? I post on a couple other TTC Buddies threads, but they aren't very active like this one seems to be. I am 26 and my DH is 31. We got married in March of this year and this is our first official cycle of TTC #1. It is very exciting! Since this is my first cycle charting, I'm not exactly sure which CD I ovulate on, but I'm thinking it should've been somewhere around yesterday...perhaps a few days before or even a few days after, so we are still BD'ing just about every day to try to up our chances. I have had some light spotting that started Sunday evening a light pinkish color, but yesterday and today is a brownish color. It has almost gone away today though. I'm hoping it is just either ovulation spotting or implantation spotting. I am almost 100% sure it can't already be my AF, as it would be way to soon for that. Good luck to everyone and it's very exciting following others' journeys at the same time. :dust: to everyone! :)


----------



## 20yearslater

Thanks guys, here's my chart and I will look in to the whole online thing. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







bbt chart.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

Yh Chasta I don't pay for FF just use the free features, which there seems to be less of now but it'll be the same as doing it on paper lol plus then you can put a link to it on here so we can keep looking at it and spying haha 

Hi Michelle :waves: we're not as active as we were 12months ago, could do 4pages and hour! Lol hope you don't have to wait long to get your BFP hunni. Spotting could be anything! We have proved that on this thread alone lol 

Ladies maybe we should do a quick update on us for the newbies? 

Me- Laura (obvs :dohh:) 24 (Friday just gone!) OH 32, we have a gorgeous little boy Oscar who is now 7months old and a little monkey! But amazing! Took us 9months to conceive, 9months of annovulatory cycles ranging from 28-37 days long, march last year at cd40 something I decided to go to the docs and tell some white lies as I was getting really down about it all, took some charts and explained, said we had been TTC 12months so they would help us, doc was lovely, wanted to do CD21 bloods at my next CD21 and sperm analysis for my OH. A couple days later we found out I had eventually ov'd so booked in for bloods 7days later. Got the results which said low progesterone, not good! 2days later I was 16dpo so got talked into testing, 'Pregnant 1-2' wtf?? Meltdown commenced! Went straight down to the doctors who told me my prog levels were just fine and to book in with the midwife! 8months later I had my lil man :) 

We get married 4wks today :happydance: and in may we decided to stop pulling out and casually try for baby number 2, I'll be temping next cycle! And I go back to work from maternity leave on Monday! 

I have one fur baby, Bella, 3 scale babies, leya (bearded dragon) Frankie (created gecko) and Darwin (yemen chameleon) and a fur sister Cassie. 

Think that's me! Lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I Didn't Know Where To Start lol... So Here Goes. I'm Jessica Obviously lol, I'm 22, 23 In November. My DF Is 25 Next Month. We Have A Beautiful DD Together, Who Is Nearly 3.5 Year's Of Age, We Did Not Plan To Have DD & She Was conceived Like No Tomorrow But A Very Happy Surprise. We've Been TTC Our Second Little Bundle Of Joy For Just Over 3 Year's (Most Of This Is In My Sig's/Ticker's). I Got Diagnosed With PCO March This Year. Waiting On Gyn App On 11th This Month To Find Out DF's SA Result's & Next Plan Of Action, While We Keep Naturally TTC & Now Here I Am lol. x X x

Aww Laura 4 Weeks Is Not Long At All. Bet You Cant Wait Not. Me & DF Plan On Waiting A Few More Year's. It's No Rush As I Know We Both Love Each Other. I Just Want It To Be Perfect & Make Sure We Save Enough. :D & I Hope Both You Have The Day Of Your Life's, Other Than Having Your Little Man Love Him :D . x X x


----------



## 20yearslater

YAY!!! Congrats Laura!! I too was just married on the 24th of may.. :D 
It's great to meet both of you; oh and Michelle glad to see another newbie on here with me too. I guess I am the old one  Never thought that would be, old but new ;) I am still a bit annoyed AF is here with a friggen vengeance this morning wow, I hate how she lingers in my "pool" then standing up feeling as though I just pull the plug in the drain IN the ocean. HAHA!! 

Today - well today I am taking my DD back to London(city in Ontario) about 1.5 hours from me, she is 17 and her ultrasound is today. :D Can't wait, she wants to know the sex of the baby.... I never did, I felt like after alllllll the pain you go through that is the only surprize left that you get. LMAO 

DD #1 is 18 and coming with us, and then in 2 months she is off to college, it's funny you spend day in and day out with them - you never think that day is going to come for them to go off on their own; then it's here.... and as happy as you are for them the house doesn't sound the same when there gone. LOL -- She is have a few issue's too, lol have been thinking about going back to school -- she wants me to move to the same city as her LOLOLOLOL -- I was like really - you wouldn't be weirded out by having your mom at school with you, she goes psh, your not that old mom. LMAO - kids. 

So that's a little more about me, DH and I would rather me get big and fat with a baby on the way, I too has all of the blood work done on day 3 day 7 day 21, everything came back great. As for DH considering we just got married we didn't have the extra 600.00 to do the testing on him... and now, were trying to move him closer to me. Were wanting him to move to Canada the process is lengthy -- were hoping at least to Michigan so that it's only an hour away, instead of 10 ... So that is more of my story; LOL - I am feeling better today so that's good. ;) Hope everyone has a great day 

P.S - I started charting on FF yesterday :D thanks again for that.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Love Your DD. It Must Be Nice Having Them Both To Support You. They Always Say It Good To Be A Mum Or Dad But Better To Be A Friend As Well. Will You Be There For Your DD's Baby Birth? Glad All Your Bloods Came Back Good Hun. x X x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - I know I wished you a Happy Birthday on Friday but I never got around to wishing you it on here, so, Happy belated Birthday chick, glad to hear that you had an amazing day <3 :hugs: We love you too chickadee xxxxx

Same..I know I did on facebook but happy birthday! Even if it is late sorry!! Me and bnb arent the closest of friends atm hehe ;D



Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> right so.....
> 
> I dont know where im at with my cycle, like at all!! thought i ov'd at CD14/18, seems not as no AF and still BFN's got my BFP at CD16 last time should have had something by now if preggers. BUT i then had possible ov pains on friday so I'm mega confused! was having symptoms post first lot of ov pains but now nothing other than one cramp earlier and a sore foofoo like i've got a water infection but it doesnt hurt when i pee so i know i dont have one. so confused :dohh:

Its possible that you tried to OV the first time and didnt, and that youve gone on to ov now maybe. Its hard to say without the temping to be honest!! 



20yearslater said:


> so I saw the heading "We're all in this together" and tears started to roll down my face. :cry: Yup, I think I need to be in this conversation.

Awww..you are very welcome here Chasta! x

I think its sad that noone unerstands your need to TTC. It doesnt matter that you have grown up children and a grandchild on the way..at the end of the day an ache is an ache no matter the circumstances hun. I think its lovely that you want to have another child and give that experience to your hubby too..congrats on being newlyweds btw! :D

Sorry to hear about your loss :( Its a horrible situation to be in, one I think most of us around here can empathise with on bnb. You will find a lot of support chick <3

I highly recommend fertility friend. The free version is just as good as the vip tbh..only thing it doesnt do which in my opinion is a fun extra is count the dpo..but lets be honest...we can all count!



michelle8733 said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join in on this thread with you all? I post on a couple other TTC Buddies threads, but they aren't very active like this one seems to be. I am 26 and my DH is 31. We got married in March of this year and this is our first official cycle of TTC #1. It is very exciting! Since this is my first cycle charting, I'm not exactly sure which CD I ovulate on, but I'm thinking it should've been somewhere around yesterday...perhaps a few days before or even a few days after, so we are still BD'ing just about every day to try to up our chances. I have had some light spotting that started Sunday evening a light pinkish color, but yesterday and today is a brownish color. It has almost gone away today though. I'm hoping it is just either ovulation spotting or implantation spotting. I am almost 100% sure it can't already be my AF, as it would be way to soon for that. Good luck to everyone and it's very exciting following others' journeys at the same time. :dust: to everyone! :)

The more the merrier! Nice to have you here also :)


AFM:

Im sarah :) 33years old and my partner is 32 and Swedish. We started trying to conceive in 2009 and nothing happened. In 20011 we had a surprise bfp and were over the moon. Unfortunately after going through a lot of backwards and forwards (being told id miscarried, then told all was fine, then finding out it wasnt fine and it was in my tube) we had to let go of the pregnancy. It hit me really hard as it was my first ever bfp and I really thought "this is it". It was a long recovery as I didnt really respond to the treatment at the time, but we eventualy got through it.

We continued ttc, doing the whole hog: having sex every day, sometimes multiple times, trying the every other day, taking every vitamin known to man, using opks, temping, etc etc. Nothing was happening. In the following year we were seen by our GP who thought I needed help ttc so we were referrd to a specialist. I was told that I wasnt ovulating, at all, and that was the biggest emotional blow. I was so convinced with my charts etc that I was so I couldnt understand why they were telling me I wasnt. Additionally, the week before my first fertility appointment I had a surprise bfp. I was so happy and thought that I was lucky enough to be one of those women who seem to fall naturaly when the threat of intervention turns up. But later that day I started to bleed and after three days of blood testing it was confirmed it was a chemical and it hadnt stuck. So, I was scheduled for an HSG to check my tubes were not blocked and was waiting to attend the follow up where I was likely to start with Clomid. I had the hsg done which confirmed I had some scarring in my right tube from the ectopic.

I lost all hope at this point. I had a dud tube, I wasnt ovulating..how could I get pregnant? I stopped me and the OH taking all the vitamins, mentally I gave up, got drunk as hell to celebrate out anniverary and low and behold, two weeks later I was shocked to my teeth to find out I had conceived :O After lots of bleeding scares, a pregnancy of consistent morning (all day seriously...) sickness, I gave birth to my son Alexander on my OWN birthday! So pleased with that :D

Wall of text...sorry! But long story short...after heading on 4 years of hopes and dreams, I finally gave birth to my world.

We are now ntnp no2. I dont actively try to get pregnant at the mo because my son has been sickly as he has really bad reflux and is milk allergic, but we are not on any birth control..so hopefully we shall be blessed with another, but if not, Alex is the most wonderful gift.

xx


----------



## Laura2806

samea s jess, glad your bloods were fine :) 

congrats on the wedding! pics??

I hope the scan goes well :) my friend had one this morning then announced on facebook, so lovely to see them :) So pleased for her and surprisingly im not jealous! just immensely excited for them , its their third an final! lol 

Sarah hunni i cry at your story every time!! Gives every woman out there hope! loves ya!!!

Oh an Af will most likely arrive tomorrow, no more spotting but was the same last cycle, temping will soon commence!! lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Got To Agree With Laura There Sarah, Your Story Is Inspiring, It Gives Me hope When I Read It. Although Little Alex Was Your First, But That Don't Matter To Me. If Any Women Has Been TTC As Long As Us, Then It Would Inspirer Them Too. How Is your Little Man Hun? Hope His Getting Better & Better Everyday Hun. :D x X x

Laura Did The Spotting Stop Last Month Too? x X x


----------



## sarahuk

HOpe the spotting stopped!

Wow 10 hours apart...that cant be easy!! Mind you my swedish viking and i were apart a good chunk in the early days..big hugs to you!

So lovely to see you excited about the grandchild! I feel the same about finding out the sex as you, i was so glad to not find out!

BTW...you fit in nicely around here! :hugs: Look forward to getting to know you better. We dont hold back..so let it all out whenever you feel like it good or bad!

Aww laura/jess..hugs to you ladies! TTc is hard business no matter how long you go at it..the ache is still the same!

Alex is actually seeming better now thanks Jess! He is now getting more used to his allergy milk which is fab. still on lots of meds tho :( Hes also off to see the surgeon tomorrow as he needs a little operation...sensitive mummy today! He had his first lot of jabs today too so hes currently asleep curled up against me munching on his hand. Did you ladies get grizzly babies with yours?

New pic for jess! x

x
 



Attached Files:







1064755_10200612901498613_109768051_o.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's Hun & Aww Bless Him, I'm Glad His Getting Better. It's Nice To Hear As Well Rather Then Him In Pain. Sorry To Hear His Got To Have A Little Op So Young But If It Kelp's Then He Will Know It Was Well Worth It When He Get's Older. :D Awww Hun The Picture Is So Cute. His Getting So Big Love Him. Eye's Wide Open. Honey Hated Have The Jab's And Would Cry As Soon As We Enter The Room Like It Was A Instinct Of Needles. We Wasn't Able To Let Her See The Needle Especially When She Started Getting Bigger Otherwise she Would Freak But She Never Got Hot, OR Anything Like That, She Was Always Normal After Apart From The Sobbing Would Last For About An Hour, Even When She Was Sleeping Love Her. Once She Got A Touch Hot But Nothing That Made Her Grizzly, But My Niece (My SIL's LO) She Was So Grizzly It Was Unreal & The Same With Teething & Again It Didn't Affect Honey, Sometimes A Temp Or Hot Cheeks But Nothing Grizzly Wise. She Was Actually Very Quite Baby Until She Started Coo'ing lol. It's Mad How It Work's Different For Babies Considering It's All The Same Kind Of Pain. x X x


----------



## Excalibur

Michelle - Hiya hun :hi:

Welcome to the thread :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it did ladies, it only lasted about an hour both cycles the two days maybe three later AF hit, EWCM in between too! Joy! 

So pleased Alex is getting better hun, such a relief for you all :hugs: hope tomorrow goes well, let us know what the surgeon says. As for jabs, Oscar was grizzly with the first set then just cried as the others done but was fine afterwards, maybe slept a bit more than normal but that was about it. 

So pissed off, MIL again, can't be arsed to go into it but more problems over the wedding, I just want it to be over with :nope: might go to bed and cry! Feel lonely and empty :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Hun Sorry To Hear That. I Hope It's Nothing To Bad. Please Don't Cry Hun. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick, it's pathetic it really is but she comes between me and Simon and one day she'll go too far and one of us will go, me or her. Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Hun, It Sounds Like Your Having A Hard Time & I'm Sure Simon Wouldn't Let You Go Hun. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Can guarantee about once a month, normally as I'm due on, she bring something up that's causes an argument or tension. Hate it :( he says he won't but somedays I'm not so sure. Just came upto bed and didn't say a word to him, normally he follows shortly after, not tonight! If it weren't for disturbing Oscar I'd take him with me and go to my mums! I slept on the sofa till 2am the other week, Simon was awake when I went down and Oscar woke in the night so I went upto him, settled him down and got my hoodie then went downstairs, Simon came down and asked what I was doing, told him I'd been down there all night and he hadn't noticed. Was so upset with him. Why can't everything be simple? It's times like this I think twice about another baby, but then I know it's what we both want and we love each other more than anything in the world, other than Oscar, he was gutted earlier when he asked if I was pregnant as I had a sore tummy and I said no. Eugh xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Babe Why Don't You Try Telling Simon How You Feel. MIL's Can Be Like This Hun & It's Because They Feel Like The Child's Been Taken Away From Them By You Even Though There All Grown Up & Have A Family Of There Own Now, My MIL Did And Admitted It, But That's No Excuse To Treat You Like Nothing Hun. Maybe Stick Up For Yourself Around Her Not That I'm Saying You Don't But Believe Me They Find It Shocking But Wont Say A Word Wrong Again. Like I Say Sometimes You Have To Be Really Cruel To Be Kind. Try Not To Let Her Get To You Babe. Big Hugs. x X x


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - I know I wished you a Happy Birthday on Friday but I never got around to wishing you it on here, so, Happy belated Birthday chick, glad to hear that you had an amazing day <3 :hugs: We love you too chickadee xxxxx
> 
> Same..I know I did on facebook but happy birthday! Even if it is late sorry!! Me and bnb arent the closest of friends atm hehe ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> right so.....
> 
> I dont know where im at with my cycle, like at all!! thought i ov'd at CD14/18, seems not as no AF and still BFN's got my BFP at CD16 last time should have had something by now if preggers. BUT i then had possible ov pains on friday so I'm mega confused! was having symptoms post first lot of ov pains but now nothing other than one cramp earlier and a sore foofoo like i've got a water infection but it doesnt hurt when i pee so i know i dont have one. so confused :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible that you tried to OV the first time and didnt, and that youve gone on to ov now maybe. Its hard to say without the temping to be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> so I saw the heading "We're all in this together" and tears started to roll down my face. :cry: Yup, I think I need to be in this conversation.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww..you are very welcome here Chasta! x
> 
> I think its sad that noone unerstands your need to TTC. It doesnt matter that you have grown up children and a grandchild on the way..at the end of the day an ache is an ache no matter the circumstances hun. I think its lovely that you want to have another child and give that experience to your hubby too..congrats on being newlyweds btw! :D
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss :( Its a horrible situation to be in, one I think most of us around here can empathise with on bnb. You will find a lot of support chick <3
> 
> I highly recommend fertility friend. The free version is just as good as the vip tbh..only thing it doesnt do which in my opinion is a fun extra is count the dpo..but lets be honest...we can all count!
> 
> 
> 
> michelle8733 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join in on this thread with you all? I post on a couple other TTC Buddies threads, but they aren't very active like this one seems to be. I am 26 and my DH is 31. We got married in March of this year and this is our first official cycle of TTC #1. It is very exciting! Since this is my first cycle charting, I'm not exactly sure which CD I ovulate on, but I'm thinking it should've been somewhere around yesterday...perhaps a few days before or even a few days after, so we are still BD'ing just about every day to try to up our chances. I have had some light spotting that started Sunday evening a light pinkish color, but yesterday and today is a brownish color. It has almost gone away today though. I'm hoping it is just either ovulation spotting or implantation spotting. I am almost 100% sure it can't already be my AF, as it would be way to soon for that. Good luck to everyone and it's very exciting following others' journeys at the same time. :dust: to everyone! :)Click to expand...
> 
> The more the merrier! Nice to have you here also :)
> 
> 
> AFM:
> 
> Im sarah :) 33years old and my partner is 32 and Swedish. We started trying to conceive in 2009 and nothing happened. In 20011 we had a surprise bfp and were over the moon. Unfortunately after going through a lot of backwards and forwards (being told id miscarried, then told all was fine, then finding out it wasnt fine and it was in my tube) we had to let go of the pregnancy. It hit me really hard as it was my first ever bfp and I really thought "this is it". It was a long recovery as I didnt really respond to the treatment at the time, but we eventualy got through it.
> 
> We continued ttc, doing the whole hog: having sex every day, sometimes multiple times, trying the every other day, taking every vitamin known to man, using opks, temping, etc etc. Nothing was happening. In the following year we were seen by our GP who thought I needed help ttc so we were referrd to a specialist. I was told that I wasnt ovulating, at all, and that was the biggest emotional blow. I was so convinced with my charts etc that I was so I couldnt understand why they were telling me I wasnt. Additionally, the week before my first fertility appointment I had a surprise bfp. I was so happy and thought that I was lucky enough to be one of those women who seem to fall naturaly when the threat of intervention turns up. But later that day I started to bleed and after three days of blood testing it was confirmed it was a chemical and it hadnt stuck. So, I was scheduled for an HSG to check my tubes were not blocked and was waiting to attend the follow up where I was likely to start with Clomid. I had the hsg done which confirmed I had some scarring in my right tube from the ectopic.
> 
> I lost all hope at this point. I had a dud tube, I wasnt ovulating..how could I get pregnant? I stopped me and the OH taking all the vitamins, mentally I gave up, got drunk as hell to celebrate out anniverary and low and behold, two weeks later I was shocked to my teeth to find out I had conceived :O After lots of bleeding scares, a pregnancy of consistent morning (all day seriously...) sickness, I gave birth to my son Alexander on my OWN birthday! So pleased with that :D
> 
> Wall of text...sorry! But long story short...after heading on 4 years of hopes and dreams, I finally gave birth to my world.
> 
> We are now ntnp no2. I dont actively try to get pregnant at the mo because my son has been sickly as he has really bad reflux and is milk allergic, but we are not on any birth control..so hopefully we shall be blessed with another, but if not, Alex is the most wonderful gift.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Oh Sarah, thank you for your story the whole up and down thing them telling me I wasn't then HPT saying yes..... wow, I know for me it was hard I am sorry for your loss and then with the tubal, Congrats with your son though <3 OH and I might add that HSG - did that - :growlmad: they told me it was going to be like a few bad period pains - :growlmad: - WTH were they smoking when they had theirs' done. -.- Anyhow xoxoxox


----------



## 20yearslater

I hope it let me upload more then just the one photo-BA
*********************************************
GRAN BABY!!!! @ 12 WEEKS :D
 



Attached Files:







1004439_10151574995837880_1337035318_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 20yearslater

One on the left is off to college in sept the one on the right is in the process of making me a Gran :baby: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0385.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 20yearslater

It only took us 20 years to get back together <3 But here we are :hugs:

Chat with you all tomorrow and thank you for making me feel as home and at ease..... 

To tired to carry on tonight, I was on the road for over 12 hours and have been up for 16 - good night everyone
 



Attached Files:







943413_10152844035670029_2056657913_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess hun :) I do chick and it makes no difference, Sion knows how she upsets me but won't do anything or stand up for me. I say all this to him and it still makes no difference. Xxx

Yay for piccies! Gran baby is cute! Your girls look lovely and so did you and hubbster on the wedding day :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Big hugs hunni :hugs: <3 xxx

Chasta - Love the pictures! :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Welcome Hun, I'm Sorry That Nothing Changes When You Tell Simon How You Feel. I Really Wouldn't Have A Clue What I Would Do Next Hun. Maybe His A Mummy's Boy & I Don't Take This The Wrong Way Hun, But Some Men Just Love There Mum's so Much That Nothing Can Come In-between Them, But I'm Not Saying He Don't Love You Cause He Clearly Does To Have A Child With You, Want Another & Getting Married To You. Maybe He Think's If His Rude To His Mum OR Sticks Up For You That She Might Not Speak To Him But He Might Feel Like He Don't Have To Stick Up For You & That Your His Wife To Be & His Baby's Mother And You'll Always Be There. If You Know what I Mean. I Don't No Hun. I Want To Help You All I Can, But Sometimes Life Is Not That Simple. x X x

Awww Moi Hun Lovely Picture Of Your Gran Child, Children & Wedding. x X x


----------



## 20yearslater

Hey Laura, 

I know that it can be frustrating with the MIL, It took me a long time to figure out how to deal with the other halves parents. Definitely not telling you what to do; In all of my situations - I have done one of two things, ignore them and their comments - If DH does nothing why should you? For It to cause you more grief and for you to be the bad guy, I've done this when I was younger, now that I am older I am a hell of a lot more fierce. 

I speak my mind with no regrets and to the people who are there that hear the way I am speaking, I figure if she was the miserable one to begin with, then me piping off to her, to put her back in her place is ok too. HOWEVER, sugar like I said took me until my girls were 2/3 I had to learn to stand up for them and myself at a young age LOL but once I got that down It seemed too be all good after that. 

I know I said two things well, sorry I went squirrel; LOLOLOL, The other is not to say a bloody word to her and just smile then walk away. - This is the BEST!!! 

Anyhow, didn't mean to bud in, Just thought I would let you know, I've been there - hated that he never said anything (ex) & (ex MIL) 

So chin up, when the time is right you'll know what to do. <3


----------



## Laura2806

thanks ladies :) Jess i know what you mean chick, what upsets me is he sat sobbing in my arms a couple weeks back over how his mother is atm and said he's often wondered what life would be like without her in it but then he still jumps when she tells him to! Thats what hurts. He knows id like him to stick up for me once in a while. Guess this i show its gonna be from now on! 

Thanks Chasta, you didnt but in at all chick :) I think its owrse because it always happens as i'm due on, i reckon she keeps track! lol 

He's home from work and i've barely spoke to him, not even kissed him, maybe if i carry on like this for a while he will realise how much he has upset me know too. But then if sobbing on the landing at night doesnt do it, what will :shrug: 

I just need a break from all the shit :cry: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Hun, Sometimes We Have To Just Get On With Thing's But If We Cant Put Something Behind Us Then We Need To Fix It & If You Have To Ignore Him & Not Kiss Him, Then Go For It & Then Maybe He Will Realise. Sometimes We Have To Be Cruel To Be Kind, Even When In Love. x X x


----------



## 20yearslater

ok so I was playing with FF and I charted last month on there, yay, lol. Ok so why did they take the red drawn lines out? I liked them, I went back to look at something then went back and bam they were gone. 

Is it because it's the free trial, or is because they moved onto the next month. -.- that's why I entered all the info for last month was to see if they saw a line and where.


----------



## Laura2806

So true jess! Alls good now :) 

And seriously hoping I ov'd last Friday and we caught the egg, only DTD Friday night, not dent it since! :o so we will see! Feeling like I did with Oscar though so here's hoping! 

Chasta post a link hun, lets see if anyone here can shed any light on it :) xx


----------



## 20yearslater

I think I stuck it in my signature ?? HA !!! not to sure but I'll give it a go. :) 
Let me know if you can see it


----------



## Laura2806

I see it!  I'm wondering if its because although your temp went up it wasn't a massive jump? It may only pick it up if it goes up by a certain amount, can't remember though! Lol 

Sarah hunni do you have the details of the prediction you had done? Simon said I can get one :happydance: 

No AF, didn't test, will take one tomorrow if she doesn't show before then, praying she doesn't! It's be ace to get one the day before I return to work! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Just had to share this with you ladies! Enjoy! 

WOMEN'S REVENGE 
'Cash, cheque or charge?' I asked, after folding items the woman wished to purchase. 
As she fumbled for her wallet, I noticed a remote control for a television set in her purse. 
'So, do you always carry your TV remote?' I asked. 
'No,' she replied, 'but my husband refused to come shopping with me, 
and I figured this was the most evil thing I could do to him legally.' 


UNDERSTANDING WOMEN 
(A MAN'S PERSPECTIVE) 
I know I'm not going to understand women. 
I'll never understand how you can take boiling hot wax, 
pour it onto your upper thigh, rip the hair out by the root, 
and still be afraid of a spider. 


WIFE VS. HUSBAND 
A couple drove down a country road for several miles, not saying a word.. 
An earlier discussion had led to an argument and 
neither of them wanted to concede their position.. 
As they passed a barnyard of mules, goats, and pigs, 
the husband asked sarcastically, 'Relatives of yours?' 
'Yep,' the wife replied, 'in-laws.' 

WORDS 
A husband read an article to his wife about how many words women use a day. 
30,000 to a man's 15,000. 
The wife replied, 'The reason has to be because we have to repeat everything to men... 
The husband then turned to his wife and asked, 'What?' 

CREATION 
A man said to his wife one day, 'I don't know how you can be 
so stupid and so beautiful all at the same time. 
'The wife responded, 'Allow me to explain. 
God made me beautiful so you would be attracted to me; 
God made me stupid so I would be attracted to you! 

WHO DOES WHAT 
A man and his wife were having an argument about who 
should brew the coffee each morning. 
The wife said, 'You should do it because you get up first, 
and then we don't have to wait as long to get our coffee. 
The husband said, 'You are in charge of cooking around here and 
you should do it, because that is your job, and I can just wait for my coffee.' 
Wife replies, 'No, you should do it, and besides, it is in the Bible that the man should do the coffee..' 
Husband replies, 'I can't believe that, show me.'
So she fetched the Bible, and opened the Old Testament and showed him at the top of several pages, that it indeed says . 'HEBREWS' 


The Silent Treatment 
A man and his wife were having some problems at home 
and were giving each other the silent treatment. 
Suddenly, the man realized that the next day, he would need his wife to wake him 
at 5:00 AM for an early morning business flight. 
Not wanting to be the first to break the silence (and LOSE), he wrote on a piece of paper, 
'Please wake me at 5:00 AM .' He left it where he knew she would find it. 
The next morning, the man woke up, only to discover it was 9:00 AM and he had missed his flight Furious, he was about to go and see why his wife hadn't wakened him, 
when he noticed a piece of paper by the bed. 
The paper said, 'It is 5:00 AM . Wake up..' 
Men are not equipped for these kinds of contests. 

God may have created man before woman, but there is always a rough draft
before the masterpiece


Xxx

P.s my GRANDAD emailed this to my mum who forwarded it to me! :haha:


----------



## 20yearslater

OH MY WORD - those are too funny. Thanks for the morning giggle. ;) 

As for the red line beats me; I was board this morning so I went back onto FF
and posted my AF sightings since Feb, just to give FF a bit more of something to go by
it was telling me that I am on a 25 day cycle, anyhow now it's at least more on track. 

:sigh: DH is in still in new York, was not going to make it down there this month, but I am thinking..... I just might do the drive on Monday and stay for a week, If my daughter was already at school I would have no issues - but I feel bad knowing that she is leaving in Sept and im not here to hang out with her.

But then I think during the week and weekend she is only home 1-2 days anyhow. :crys:

I don't know what to do I am feeling soooooo torn. The drive back and forth is almost 200.00 it just seems for me to go for a week is pointless

I miss him so much, this "apart" thing is really erking me lately - anyhow, venting... 
Did I mention that my car feels as though it's going to die soon too. In two yrs I have put 140 000 km's on it, just doing the drive to see him. "sigh" 

OH and keep us posted, I soo would have taken a test - thinking of you for you to get your BFP :D lol that would be great. hugs guys sorry for the long rant.


----------



## Laura2806

Firstly, you're welcome for the giggles, secondly NEVER APOLOGISE FOR RANTING!! And thirdly, I'd go hun, the drive will be worth it to see hubby and spend some time with him, your daughter will understand I'm sure :) 

CD 41 - no AF (obvs) no spotting, cramping but diff to AF cramps :shrug: BFN but 9dpo so still early! Feeling good and don't wanna say this to jinx things but I feel how I did early pregnancy with Oscar...*runs away and hides from :witch:* also I think I'm scared to :sex: in case it brings AF on and shatters us! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Soooo Funny Hun, I Even Was Reading Them Out To DF lol. Ooooowww Hun GL & FX'd. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Hehe glad you liked um :D 

Thanks chick! Hoping to see more than one line tomorrow morning! First day back at work tomorrow too! Would make it so much better lol 

Feeling weird about food ATM, I want something but when I eat it I feel sick! I need an answer! Lol 

We DTD this morning, normally I'll spot afterwards if AF was on her way but nothing today and I've had loads or really stretchy EWCM today, normally have to go looking for it but not today! Lol xx


----------



## 20yearslater

EEEeeKKKK getting excited for you!!!!!

Looks like Im home bound this month I'm out. :(
and more than likely next month too. :( 
had a bit of an out with DH


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sounds Good Hun GL & Fx'd. If You Get A Chance Before Work Update Us :D x X x

Sorry To Hear You Got AF Hun. x X x


----------



## Laura2806

Chasta i hope everythings ok hun! sorry to hear you're out :( 

me too! AF got my this morning, hope shes not too mean. getting my BBT out tonight!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry To Hear That Laura, Really Though You Was PG, But GL & Fx'd With Charting & Temping & Hopefully This Cycle Will Do The Trick. :D x X x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick, it's pathetic it really is but she comes between me and Simon and one day she'll go too far and one of us will go, me or her. Xxx

Really feel for you chick :( Things like this make me happy mine is 2k miles away! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - I know I wished you a Happy Birthday on Friday but I never got around to wishing you it on here, so, Happy belated Birthday chick, glad to hear that you had an amazing day <3 :hugs: We love you too chickadee xxxxx
> 
> Same..I know I did on facebook but happy birthday! Even if it is late sorry!! Me and bnb arent the closest of friends atm hehe ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> right so.....
> 
> I dont know where im at with my cycle, like at all!! thought i ov'd at CD14/18, seems not as no AF and still BFN's got my BFP at CD16 last time should have had something by now if preggers. BUT i then had possible ov pains on friday so I'm mega confused! was having symptoms post first lot of ov pains but now nothing other than one cramp earlier and a sore foofoo like i've got a water infection but it doesnt hurt when i pee so i know i dont have one. so confused :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Its possible that you tried to OV the first time and didnt, and that youve gone on to ov now maybe. Its hard to say without the temping to be honest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> so I saw the heading "We're all in this together" and tears started to roll down my face. :cry: Yup, I think I need to be in this conversation.Click to expand...
> 
> Awww..you are very welcome here Chasta! x
> 
> I think its sad that noone unerstands your need to TTC. It doesnt matter that you have grown up children and a grandchild on the way..at the end of the day an ache is an ache no matter the circumstances hun. I think its lovely that you want to have another child and give that experience to your hubby too..congrats on being newlyweds btw! :D
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss :( Its a horrible situation to be in, one I think most of us around here can empathise with on bnb. You will find a lot of support chick <3
> 
> I highly recommend fertility friend. The free version is just as good as the vip tbh..only thing it doesnt do which in my opinion is a fun extra is count the dpo..but lets be honest...we can all count!
> 
> 
> 
> michelle8733 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join in on this thread with you all? I post on a couple other TTC Buddies threads, but they aren't very active like this one seems to be. I am 26 and my DH is 31. We got married in March of this year and this is our first official cycle of TTC #1. It is very exciting! Since this is my first cycle charting, I'm not exactly sure which CD I ovulate on, but I'm thinking it should've been somewhere around yesterday...perhaps a few days before or even a few days after, so we are still BD'ing just about every day to try to up our chances. I have had some light spotting that started Sunday evening a light pinkish color, but yesterday and today is a brownish color. It has almost gone away today though. I'm hoping it is just either ovulation spotting or implantation spotting. I am almost 100% sure it can't already be my AF, as it would be way to soon for that. Good luck to everyone and it's very exciting following others' journeys at the same time. :dust: to everyone! :)Click to expand...
> 
> The more the merrier! Nice to have you here also :)
> 
> 
> AFM:
> 
> Im sarah :) 33years old and my partner is 32 and Swedish. We started trying to conceive in 2009 and nothing happened. In 20011 we had a surprise bfp and were over the moon. Unfortunately after going through a lot of backwards and forwards (being told id miscarried, then told all was fine, then finding out it wasnt fine and it was in my tube) we had to let go of the pregnancy. It hit me really hard as it was my first ever bfp and I really thought "this is it". It was a long recovery as I didnt really respond to the treatment at the time, but we eventualy got through it.
> 
> We continued ttc, doing the whole hog: having sex every day, sometimes multiple times, trying the every other day, taking every vitamin known to man, using opks, temping, etc etc. Nothing was happening. In the following year we were seen by our GP who thought I needed help ttc so we were referrd to a specialist. I was told that I wasnt ovulating, at all, and that was the biggest emotional blow. I was so convinced with my charts etc that I was so I couldnt understand why they were telling me I wasnt. Additionally, the week before my first fertility appointment I had a surprise bfp. I was so happy and thought that I was lucky enough to be one of those women who seem to fall naturaly when the threat of intervention turns up. But later that day I started to bleed and after three days of blood testing it was confirmed it was a chemical and it hadnt stuck. So, I was scheduled for an HSG to check my tubes were not blocked and was waiting to attend the follow up where I was likely to start with Clomid. I had the hsg done which confirmed I had some scarring in my right tube from the ectopic.
> 
> I lost all hope at this point. I had a dud tube, I wasnt ovulating..how could I get pregnant? I stopped me and the OH taking all the vitamins, mentally I gave up, got drunk as hell to celebrate out anniverary and low and behold, two weeks later I was shocked to my teeth to find out I had conceived :O After lots of bleeding scares, a pregnancy of consistent morning (all day seriously...) sickness, I gave birth to my son Alexander on my OWN birthday! So pleased with that :D
> 
> Wall of text...sorry! But long story short...after heading on 4 years of hopes and dreams, I finally gave birth to my world.
> 
> We are now ntnp no2. I dont actively try to get pregnant at the mo because my son has been sickly as he has really bad reflux and is milk allergic, but we are not on any birth control..so hopefully we shall be blessed with another, but if not, Alex is the most wonderful gift.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Sarah, thank you for your story the whole up and down thing them telling me I wasn't then HPT saying yes..... wow, I know for me it was hard I am sorry for your loss and then with the tubal, Congrats with your son though <3 OH and I might add that HSG - did that - :growlmad: they told me it was going to be like a few bad period pains - :growlmad: - WTH were they smoking when they had theirs' done. -.- Anyhow xoxoxoxClick to expand...

They told me the same!! It was horrific wasnt it? :( :hugs:X

Sorry for all the posts ladies...am playing catchup and you know I hate to multi post lol! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> I hope it let me upload more then just the one photo-BA
> *********************************************
> GRAN BABY!!!! @ 12 WEEKS :D

So fab!! Congratulations hun..awww!! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> One on the left is off to college in sept the one on the right is in the process of making me a Gran :baby: :happydance:

Beautiful girlies! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> It only took us 20 years to get back together <3 But here we are :hugs:
> 
> Chat with you all tomorrow and thank you for making me feel as home and at ease.....
> 
> To tired to carry on tonight, I was on the road for over 12 hours and have been up for 16 - good night everyone

What a beautiful picture and gorgeous couple! Hot momma too! :D

It shows just how much you were meant to be that you found each other again...personally i find that super romantic :) <3 x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks jess hun :) I do chick and it makes no difference, Sion knows how she upsets me but won't do anything or stand up for me. I say all this to him and it still makes no difference. Xxx
> 
> Yay for piccies! Gran baby is cute! Your girls look lovely and so did you and hubbster on the wedding day :) xxx

You need to blow out on his mum..will make her think twice and will also make simon see just how bad all this is on you. I did it with matts sister in sweden if you remember..best thing i did  x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your Welcome Hun, I'm Sorry That Nothing Changes When You Tell Simon How You Feel. I Really Wouldn't Have A Clue What I Would Do Next Hun. Maybe His A Mummy's Boy & I Don't Take This The Wrong Way Hun, But Some Men Just Love There Mum's so Much That Nothing Can Come In-between Them, But I'm Not Saying He Don't Love You Cause He Clearly Does To Have A Child With You, Want Another & Getting Married To You. Maybe He Think's If His Rude To His Mum OR Sticks Up For You That She Might Not Speak To Him But He Might Feel Like He Don't Have To Stick Up For You & That Your His Wife To Be & His Baby's Mother And You'll Always Be There. If You Know what I Mean. I Don't No Hun. I Want To Help You All I Can, But Sometimes Life Is Not That Simple. x X x
> 
> Awww Moi Hun Lovely Picture Of Your Gran Child, Children & Wedding. x X x

I hope alex is like that!! :D Mummy boy <3

~No but...yeah i see where youre coming from Jess. Some men are totally like that :) Total mummy boys and dont want to upset anything. Doesnt help their ladies tho! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> Hey Laura,
> 
> I know that it can be frustrating with the MIL, It took me a long time to figure out how to deal with the other halves parents. Definitely not telling you what to do; In all of my situations - I have done one of two things, ignore them and their comments - If DH does nothing why should you? For It to cause you more grief and for you to be the bad guy, I've done this when I was younger, now that I am older I am a hell of a lot more fierce.
> 
> I speak my mind with no regrets and to the people who are there that hear the way I am speaking, I figure if she was the miserable one to begin with, then me piping off to her, to put her back in her place is ok too. HOWEVER, sugar like I said took me until my girls were 2/3 I had to learn to stand up for them and myself at a young age LOL but once I got that down It seemed too be all good after that.
> 
> I know I said two things well, sorry I went squirrel; LOLOLOL, The other is not to say a bloody word to her and just smile then walk away. - This is the BEST!!!
> 
> Anyhow, didn't mean to bud in, Just thought I would let you know, I've been there - hated that he never said anything (ex) & (ex MIL)
> 
> So chin up, when the time is right you'll know what to do. <3

LOVE it! LOL!! Fierce all the way! :grr: x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> thanks ladies :) Jess i know what you mean chick, what upsets me is he sat sobbing in my arms a couple weeks back over how his mother is atm and said he's often wondered what life would be like without her in it but then he still jumps when she tells him to! Thats what hurts. He knows id like him to stick up for me once in a while. Guess this i show its gonna be from now on!
> 
> Thanks Chasta, you didnt but in at all chick :) I think its owrse because it always happens as i'm due on, i reckon she keeps track! lol
> 
> He's home from work and i've barely spoke to him, not even kissed him, maybe if i carry on like this for a while he will realise how much he has upset me know too. But then if sobbing on the landing at night doesnt do it, what will :shrug:
> 
> I just need a break from all the shit :cry: xxx

Hand grenade chick...does the trick every time :flower:

Men know just how to time this shit hun..hope things are better by the time i get to the end of the updates x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> ok so I was playing with FF and I charted last month on there, yay, lol. Ok so why did they take the red drawn lines out? I liked them, I went back to look at something then went back and bam they were gone.
> 
> Is it because it's the free trial, or is because they moved onto the next month. -.- that's why I entered all the info for last month was to see if they saw a line and where.

I love squinting at these charts and working them out. You need a link in your signature block so we can stalk it, and also means we can answer these questions! <3 x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> I think I stuck it in my signature ?? HA !!! not to sure but I'll give it a go. :)
> Let me know if you can see it

Oh ffs...I am totally blind...there it is...sorry!! :dohh: x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> I think I stuck it in my signature ?? HA !!! not to sure but I'll give it a go. :)
> Let me know if you can see it

Right..

I am guessing you were talking about the dotted crosshairs from last months cycle?

The reason they went away is because youve entered a period of fertile cervical mucus further along in the month. The temps post +opk did go a bit up or down but I would hazard a safe guess that you probably did ovulate.

Couple of tips:

1) always try and temp..those round circles are for temps taking outside of the usual time frame. That in itself can make your chart go a bit wonky.

2) It might be worth trying taking your temp vaginally. I know it sounds totally icky but it gives much more consistent temperatures and may be all you need to see some solid crosshairs in future :) 

x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> OH MY WORD - those are too funny. Thanks for the morning giggle. ;)
> 
> As for the red line beats me; I was board this morning so I went back onto FF
> and posted my AF sightings since Feb, just to give FF a bit more of something to go by
> it was telling me that I am on a 25 day cycle, anyhow now it's at least more on track.
> 
> :sigh: DH is in still in new York, was not going to make it down there this month, but I am thinking..... I just might do the drive on Monday and stay for a week, If my daughter was already at school I would have no issues - but I feel bad knowing that she is leaving in Sept and im not here to hang out with her.
> 
> But then I think during the week and weekend she is only home 1-2 days anyhow. :crys:
> 
> I don't know what to do I am feeling soooooo torn. The drive back and forth is almost 200.00 it just seems for me to go for a week is pointless
> 
> I miss him so much, this "apart" thing is really erking me lately - anyhow, venting...
> Did I mention that my car feels as though it's going to die soon too. In two yrs I have put 140 000 km's on it, just doing the drive to see him. "sigh"
> 
> OH and keep us posted, I soo would have taken a test - thinking of you for you to get your BFP :D lol that would be great. hugs guys sorry for the long rant.

Dont ever say sorry..its what we are here for! And its also lovely for some life to have been blown back into the thread!

Me..Id personally do the drive...always worth it to fix a heavy heart...and you never know..you might ov during that time and catch that egg! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> EEEeeKKKK getting excited for you!!!!!
> 
> Looks like Im home bound this month I'm out. :(
> and more than likely next month too. :(
> had a bit of an out with DH

Oh no hun :( :hugs: Are you ok? x


----------



## sarahuk

So sorry for the spammage!

Im so confused..totally just had a 14 day cycle. First real cycle post Alexander tho..perhaps thats why! Time to start temping and hopefully i can start using my opks this month..huzzaa!

See the gastro specialist tomorrow..hopefully we can get some answers!

x


----------



## 20yearslater

Sorry to hear AF showed up, I too thought you were going to get that BFP. - How was your first day back at work btw? 

No, still having it out with DH; and I am feeling sick because of it. He is renting at a new place right now, and his landlord told him that if I come down they are going to bump up his rent WTF - right? it's for a week even hotels don't start to charge more until friggen after 4 people. Grrrrrr, we are trying to get him into Canada. I understand that we need to save XXX however, if this means that I can't see him until October - I'm done. No more babies for me then, I will be 36 I still want to go back to school I figure that as long as I am 35 I will keep trying, and btw my cut off was 35 and I let it go for another year. 

I am feeling that now he is taking those chances away from us. He is hoping to move out of there by the end of the month but I told him this summer I only had about 2 weeks this week was one, my daughter has two appointment that I have to drive her too and the first week of August. I made sure that I booked everything around my O date to make sure I can be with him then. 

DH says that he was hoping I could come down for a month, I was like how did you figure, DD is off to college, I have to not only help her move in at the end of the month I have to take her there a week prior for her student card. At the beginning of that week as well she has to have her follow up with the oral surgeon, and that's 2 hour away 1 way. Oh and her college is an hour and 15 minutes. -.-

I am soo pissed; then he goes well you can stay with me during the winter I won't be at this place then. I was like noooooooo I can't my youngest daughter is due in January, plus I can't just be gone for 4 months from DD in college this is her first time away from home. 

I am so upset and hurt, I wish I was informed of this before now. :cry:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hope Work Went Ok Hun. x X x

Awww Sweetie Sorry To Hear Your Having A Hard Time. I Understand Where Your Coming From Though Because Your Girls Need You & Will Always Come First. Try Not To Give Up Hope Yet Hun Maybe You'll Be How To Make Plans To See Each Other Soon. x X x


----------



## sarahuk

Oh dear :( MEN...need a good slapping!

I understand why you are so frustrated hun. Dont give up on 36! Is it because of school that youve set yourself that limit?

Cant believe they want to charge for you being there a week...what a joke! Does he -have- to tell the landlord that you are there? x


----------



## 20yearslater

No, but there are other people taking care of the grounds - per say, his landlord lives in florida; but this older guy chuck drives by once a day, picks up rent and her mail. etc...

Guess who is starting to get a tiny bit of ewcm :cry: Really!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

I sometimes get it just after af too hun..im sure you still got time...go visit! You needs to catch that egg! Bugger the landlords friend...ill fly over and sit on him..that will keep him quiet a while! x


----------



## 20yearslater

:happydance:

So it looks like im leaving to go at 7am, I won't reach there till 5pm. 

So here's the question for all you ladies, this time should we BD everyday like we did last time, every other day or 2x's a day. :shrug:

We have been kind of wondering whether or not he has low :spermy: (love this guy) So I've been reading every other to help it rebuild, but dam I tell you it's hard to keep our hands off when you know your only getting some for 1 week, and haven't had any for 2 weeks (plus Oing always makes me well......wanting to put more quarter into the bull then the bull can hold) HAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:

anyhow, what do you think, we also have been using the pre-seed, if you have enough of the ewcm do you really need to use it? or is it the more the merrier... If he is low wouldn't some of them get lost in the joy ride. 

Let me know what you think... :sleep: Night everyone!! I have a 10 hour drive and at least 15 whole minutes of the first round of the BD to do tomorrow. :winkwink:


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> I sometimes get it just after af too hun..im sure you still got time...go visit! You needs to catch that egg! Bugger the landlords friend...ill fly over and sit on him..that will keep him quiet a while! x

Just so you know I almost peed a little when I read that last part. 
:D


----------



## Laura2806

thanks ladies! sarah hunni i've had it out with her several times, makes no difference!! :nope: 

AF turned out to be spotting! nothing as yet today, not holding out much hope now though, no longer feel like im in, i know i am until the witch hits though. 

Chasta hunni im glad youre going to see him! :happydance: Id go with daily, 2x is too much and you said yourself every other day is not enough! lol 

have a safe journey hunni :flower: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Chasta Glad Your Going Hun, I Would Say The Same As Laura Hun, Once A Day. GL & Fx'd. x X x

Laura Hun, Well Just Have To Wait And See, Although I'm Secretly Hoping You'll Get Your BFP :D GL & Fx'd & If Worst Comes To Worst Hun, Where All In This Together. :D x X x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I'm Out Girlie's CD1 For Me. x X x


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies I met Jessica on another thread and would love to join you all

I'm cmc I just turned 30 and am TTC number 2. 

My first pregnancy was so perfect. Got BFP first month of NTNP and she arrived Christmas Day 2010.

Started TTC number 2 in march and got BFP in April. Ended up being horrific ...just knew I was so sore from the start. Though it was all ok as a baby was seen in the womb but had a MC , then a week later I collapsed and that's when the ectopic was discovered.

I'm terrified about conceiving with only one tube......but I TTC last month as AF came back 11th June....bfn and AF arrived today so I'm cd1.....I'm ok with bfn for a while as I want my body to heal.......but I also am dying for my BFP!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Hun, I'm Glad You Joined. Awww Your LO Was Born Christmas Day How Sweet. My DD Was Born On Valentines Day, So Me & DF Don't Get To Ever Do Much Together But We Have A Lovely Candle Light Dinner In The Evening. :D lol. Awww Hun, Sorry To Hear Your TTC#2 Story So Far, I Totally Understand Why Your Terrified. Hun, Aww Hun, I Hope Everything Heals Nicely Soon & That You Get Your BFP & All Is Perfect. :D When Do You Normally Ovulate Hun (What CD) & How Long Are Your Cycle's? If You Don't Mind Me Asking. x X x


----------



## c.m.c

Because I've been on the pill for years nd got pregnant quickly I haven't had many cycles. Though I came off the pill in jan to TTC in march....so far cycles have been 26 to 29 days, mostly 28. 

I did opk last month and it looked like O was cd15 so looks like I get AF on a Tuesday and O 2 Tuesdays later!!

Il use opk,s again this month!


Aww a wee valentine baby....that's nice!

How has your ttc2 journey been?


----------



## Laura2806

Hey! Welcome! :) sorry to hear of your ectopic and loosing a tube :( hope you heal quick and have a healthy pregnancy soon! 

Still no AF here CD44 maybe? EWCM and BFN. Fed up now! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> :happydance:
> 
> So it looks like im leaving to go at 7am, I won't reach there till 5pm.
> 
> So here's the question for all you ladies, this time should we BD everyday like we did last time, every other day or 2x's a day. :shrug:
> 
> We have been kind of wondering whether or not he has low :spermy: (love this guy) So I've been reading every other to help it rebuild, but dam I tell you it's hard to keep our hands off when you know your only getting some for 1 week, and haven't had any for 2 weeks (plus Oing always makes me well......wanting to put more quarter into the bull then the bull can hold) HAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:
> 
> anyhow, what do you think, we also have been using the pre-seed, if you have enough of the ewcm do you really need to use it? or is it the more the merrier... If he is low wouldn't some of them get lost in the joy ride.
> 
> Let me know what you think... :sleep: Night everyone!! I have a 10 hour drive and at least 15 whole minutes of the first round of the BD to do tomorrow. :winkwink:

YAY!!! So happy that you are going! Please be safe on the car jourey hun.

Its hard to say about the sex frequency. On a personal level, you name it, we tried it lol. All I can say is that the three cycles I have conceived in my life, all three times we had sex every day through the window. The first and third we had atleast one day in that window when we went multiple times. This one with Alex, we were celebrating our anniversary and went on a bit of a f**k frenzy (forgive my french!) and went 4 times in the day 2 days before my ovulation :blush: 

Bull...haha! God girl...I have to say..I LOVE YOU! LOL...you make me giggle so much!! 

Ok serious questions aside...what makes you think he has low sperm count? There are things that you can have him take that will assist you with the spermies. For one, folic acid is good for men (I was so surprised to find this out!). Get him to also take a 1000mg vitamin c pill every day, and theres also something called Selenium (think that is how its spelled) that can also help make the sperm better quality.

Preseed is one of those things that doesnt harm ttc whether you have ewcm or not. I had no issues with the CM but we did try the preseed  Its supposed to make things more sperm friendly and help it live longer/get on its way, so I dont think it will harm to use it. Id recommend not using the noted 3g application amount tho. I found that sooooo overkill. About 1g is a perfect dose if you find the 3g too much like swingling a cat in a carwash ^^

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> thanks ladies! sarah hunni i've had it out with her several times, makes no difference!! :nope:
> 
> AF turned out to be spotting! nothing as yet today, not holding out much hope now though, no longer feel like im in, i know i am until the witch hits though.
> 
> Chasta hunni im glad youre going to see him! :happydance: Id go with daily, 2x is too much and you said yourself every other day is not enough! lol
> 
> have a safe journey hunni :flower: xx

Bollox...you said on FB there was no AF...Im going with an impending bfp! x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I'm Out Girlie's CD1 For Me. x X x

Oh no Jess :( I am so sorry my darling :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

c.m.c said:


> Hi ladies I met Jessica on another thread and would love to join you all
> 
> I'm cmc I just turned 30 and am TTC number 2.
> 
> My first pregnancy was so perfect. Got BFP first month of NTNP and she arrived Christmas Day 2010.
> 
> Started TTC number 2 in march and got BFP in April. Ended up being horrific ...just knew I was so sore from the start. Though it was all ok as a baby was seen in the womb but had a MC , then a week later I collapsed and that's when the ectopic was discovered.
> 
> I'm terrified about conceiving with only one tube......but I TTC last month as AF came back 11th June....bfn and AF arrived today so I'm cd1.....I'm ok with bfn for a while as I want my body to heal.......but I also am dying for my BFP!!

Nice to meet you hun and welcome!

Firstly, congrats on the wonderful christmas baby! How special!

Sorry to hear about your experiences with the ectopic :( I know just how devestating that is to go through..so I send my love to you.

I remember all too well that desire to get that bfp but wanting your body to heal too. Personally, we didnt wait the 3 months we were told, but then I am an eager beaver! You will know within your heart of hearts when is the right ime for you both physically and emotionally to start trying again. The most important thing is to let yourself grieve what you went through. I didnt and it just led to more problems. If you ever need to talk, were all in this together :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

My god...ladies..make this heat bugger off! I am so freaking fed up of it already. Laid on the bed atm and feel like im stuck to the top of it!!

Had a paed appointment today for Alex which went well! He is now confirmed 100% milk allergic and that he has severe reflux disease. But they are happy with the progress he has made with the allergy milk so there will be no invasive testing etc! So proud of my lttle trooper :D

AF is still in the building. Definitely feeling more relaxed about ttc no2 now. We saw so many sick children today waiting for chemo. Really hammers home about how short life can be and to not spend time worrying about non important things. Going to embrace whatever nature throws at me.

x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah hunni I hope so! 

Jess I totally missed your update, sorry hun, I did post on your journal though xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Try sitting in an office with no air con, no breeze, in black trousers, full length, sucks! Lol 

Bless ya hunni, life is far too short xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> My god...ladies..make this heat bugger off! I am so freaking fed up of it already. Laid on the bed atm and feel like im stuck to the top of it!!
> 
> Had a paed appointment today for Alex which went well! He is now confirmed 100% milk allergic and that he has severe reflux disease. But they are happy with the progress he has made with the allergy milk so there will be no invasive testing etc! So proud of my lttle trooper :D
> 
> AF is still in the building. Definitely feeling more relaxed about ttc no2 now. We saw so many sick children today waiting for chemo. Really hammers home about how short life can be and to not spend time worrying about non important things. Going to embrace whatever nature throws at me.
> 
> x



Both of my girls were milk in tollerant - with projectile vomit. My oldest also caught croup after she received the needle at 2 months for it. she was in an 
incubator for almost a month too. :( Just thought I would share, it wasn't fun, her father and i were not together at the time, needless to say it was stressfull and we got "together" for like a night and that's how my youngest came about LOL. 

BTW - Glad I can make you laugh sugar :winkwink:


----------



## 20yearslater

c.m.c said:


> Hi ladies I met Jessica on another thread and would love to join you all
> 
> I'm cmc I just turned 30 and am TTC number 2.
> 
> My first pregnancy was so perfect. Got BFP first month of NTNP and she arrived Christmas Day 2010.
> 
> Started TTC number 2 in march and got BFP in April. Ended up being horrific ...just knew I was so sore from the start. Though it was all ok as a baby was seen in the womb but had a MC , then a week later I collapsed and that's when the ectopic was discovered.
> 
> I'm terrified about conceiving with only one tube......but I TTC last month as AF came back 11th June....bfn and AF arrived today so I'm cd1.....I'm ok with bfn for a while as I want my body to heal.......but I also am dying for my BFP!!


Hi there and welcome;

I just have to say I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I never experienced anything like that with the ectopic but i did have a miss, and it took me months to get over. Glad your on this board, the more the merrier.
:flower:


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> So it looks like im leaving to go at 7am, I won't reach there till 5pm.
> 
> So here's the question for all you ladies, this time should we BD everyday like we did last time, every other day or 2x's a day. :shrug:
> 
> We have been kind of wondering whether or not he has low :spermy: (love this guy) So I've been reading every other to help it rebuild, but dam I tell you it's hard to keep our hands off when you know your only getting some for 1 week, and haven't had any for 2 weeks (plus Oing always makes me well......wanting to put more quarter into the bull then the bull can hold) HAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:
> 
> anyhow, what do you think, we also have been using the pre-seed, if you have enough of the ewcm do you really need to use it? or is it the more the merrier... If he is low wouldn't some of them get lost in the joy ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think... :sleep: Night everyone!! I have a 10 hour drive and at least 15 whole minutes of the first round of the BD to do tomorrow. :winkwink:
> 
> YAY!!! So happy that you are going! Please be safe on the car jourey hun.
> 
> Its hard to say about the sex frequency. On a personal level, you name it, we tried it lol. All I can say is that the three cycles I have conceived in my life, all three times we had sex every day through the window. The first and third we had atleast one day in that window when we went multiple times. This one with Alex, we were celebrating our anniversary and went on a bit of a f**k frenzy (forgive my french!) and went 4 times in the day 2 days before my ovulation :blush:
> 
> Bull...haha! God girl...I have to say..I LOVE YOU! LOL...you make me giggle so much!!
> 
> Ok serious questions aside...what makes you think he has low sperm count? There are things that you can have him take that will assist you with the spermies. For one, folic acid is good for men (I was so surprised to find this out!). Get him to also take a 1000mg vitamin c pill every day, and theres also something called Selenium (think that is how its spelled) that can also help make the sperm better quality.
> 
> Preseed is one of those things that doesnt harm ttc whether you have ewcm or not. I had no issues with the CM but we did try the preseed  Its supposed to make things more sperm friendly and help it live longer/get on its way, so I dont think it will harm to use it. Id recommend not using the noted 3g application amount tho. I found that sooooo overkill. About 1g is a perfect dose if you find the 3g too much like swingling a cat in a carwash ^^
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Phew, Im here, I arrived at 6:30 last night.... I have PUMPED him full of drugs LMAO he is on (for a month now)
1. 1000mg of Vit C
2. 500mg of Vit E
3. A Multi Vit
4. 6000mg of L-Argine
5. 200mg of CoQ-10
6. 50mgs of Zinc
7. 200mg of Tongkat Ali (aka: testo Jack)

We've used preseed last month was the first time only cause we were BDing all the time 2x's a day and i was drying up and that is odd for me, my Libdo is so high that I normally am the one getting told " not tonight" I've heard every excuse i bet known to man. HA!!! 

I was on the prenatal Vits but then i hear that too much Vit C will decrease your chance of conceiving( Plus the iron doesn't like my bowels couldn't shit for a week) So now I am eating children's gummies, - without iron. :) so much more fun and yummy. ;)

DH and I deceided to go with once a day and see how that goes - he said at the end of it last month he could no longer feel his penis - soooooooo I guess that means to stop acting like it's a pogo stick and use it more like my personal pet that can be broken - like the book of "mice and men" when Lenny was petting the puppy to hard and snapped his neck, :( 

WoW ^ that was a little graphic LOL, i get a bit wreakless during this time of month. 

Anyhow - I found at times that even using 1mg of the preeseed was too much but what do you do. :winkwink:


----------



## 20yearslater

Ok, I pee'd on a stick last night and I got a neg on the OPK, but man all day yesterday I've had EWCM and twice i had some pinkish blood to it. I never have that. --- I can't see it being that I O'd cause of the OPK result, and i would have been about 5 days early; can't see me being pregnet either, I had a very pretty period this month - nice bright pink and red. this month and last they have been like this, soooooo nice to see. I thought because of my age that the dark brown old blood is all i will ever see until i don't see it no more. :) anyhow - it was nice too see it again; if that makes sense.


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Try sitting in an office with no air con, no breeze, in black trousers, full length, sucks! Lol
> 
> Bless ya hunni, life is far too short xxx

So here's a question is Keeping things cooler only for men and their "boys", I'd look into it and tell your boss you need a fan for under the desk and you no longer can wear pants cause they are to constrictive. LMAO


----------



## 20yearslater

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I'm Out Girlie's CD1 For Me. x X x

Sorry your out sugar; :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Love that e-mail that you shared with us!! :rofl: xx

Chasta - Sorry to hear that you have been having a hard time of things lately :hugs: I'm really glad that you went to visit your OH though :happydance: xx

Jess - Sorry to hear that the witch got you hunni :( xx

CMC - Welcome to the thread :hi: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: xx

Sarah - That is great news about Alex chick, really happy that they have finally found a 100% diagnosis! xx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi again everyone,

I haven't much news ATM....I'm cd2 so waiting about lol...... Will start opk,s cd10

I like th idea of fans....with heat waves will our DH s have less sperm?

Myself an my DH my dad mum a whole lot of others have spent the evening bringing in hay!

I like 20yearslater idea....I think DTD everyday is what I'm going to do.

When I got pregnant we only DTD Monday and Friday of my fertile week so was shocked at a BFP


Do you guys think DTD everyday Is better?


----------



## Laura2806

Hey Chasta, sorry to hear you lil lady was very poorly :( glad she's ok now though and number 2 arrived ;) 

Bits sound good, my oh doesn't take anything, think I may need to do the whole 'smoking reduces sperm count' chat again :dohh: 

Lol at the fan remark! Ting is I know the top boss wouldn't object to no pants! When we asked if we could have a uniform he said only if its was short skirts and tight tops! Dirty pig! 

Glad you got to DH safe and sound too :) FX'ed you ov and catch that egg! 

Natt hunni glad you liked it :) 

C.m.c I've never thought of that! I guess it could affect it! :O that's all we need! Lol my DF sweats loads as it is at night let alone in this heat! 

FX'ed for this cycle for you :dust: 

I'd say no more than once a day, we tend to go with every other day else by about day 4 we're both knackered and just want to cuddle! Lol gotta be into it else it gets dull :haha: xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Laura....you're right DTD everyday gets crazy!!

I think I'm going to try the sperm meets egg programme EDIT....it's plan not programme sorry! SMEP

Well il see how our work patterns fir out.

It's so much harder when a toddler is here....by the time I get her to bed I'm wrecked.

Hope you all ave a good weekend, it's a bank holiday in Northern Ireland tomorrow


----------



## Laura2806

I've not read anything about the SMEP, can you explain please hun?? 

I've heard people say theyre going to use it but dont know what it is :blush: 

I know that feeling! I normally pass out just after Oscar goes to bed! Bottles get sterilised and i go to bed! lol 

Wedding shopping for me today and hopefully a BBQ with our friends and they children later then photoshoot tomorrow morning :happydance: followed by afternoon tea for me and my hens :) 

have a fab bank holiday hunni xxx


----------



## c.m.c

Hi thanks I've had a fab weekend. 32degrees here it's maxing!

Hope you're having fun shopping, sounds lovely

I read SMEP on here.

I don't know if I'll be able to do it with mine and DH work patterns


If you google (sperm meets egg plan) it explains it all. Basically you DTD every other day from cd8 till O, then when you get your first positive O test you DTD for 3 days then stop one day then do it the next day and the day after.

It's meant to increase chances of conception.,


----------



## Laura2806

Same here hun, boiling :)spent the afternoon in the paddling pool! Lol 

Hmmmm sounds interesting! I'd have to go by my first temp rise instead of pos OPK, when I use them I get the same result every time, think I'd forget where I'm at though lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

So since I got home from shopping Simon has been coming onto me, our folks came round for a BBQ as my friend is poorly and even then while they're sat in the garden with Oscar he's inside touching me up, we finally get them to leave and Oscar to bed, go to bed to DTD, he starts foreplay then falls a fucking sleep!!! Not at all impressed! I got up and came downstairs! Hope the witch hits tomorrow and I can deny him sex for at least a week! Teach him a lesson! Xx


----------



## c.m.c

Bloody typical!!!


Men are our reasons for no BFP,s!!


----------



## Laura2806

Amen to that!!!!

he can't moan when we dont conceive!!

EWCM has dried up now so im wondering if that was ov, blood and EWCM, if so we'll have missed the egg as we hardly DTD at all xx


----------



## 20yearslater

YAY!!! -- I got my OPK 1st positive today. :D It's a little late but better then never right? 

:( Laura - I would have dumped water on him before going downstairs. What a brat.


----------



## Excalibur

Glad to hear that you ladies have had a lovely weekend enjoying the nice weather :D

Shasta - Yay for positive OPK!! :happydance:

Laura - I'm so sorry to hear that Simon did all of that and then fell asleep! Pfft...men! :nope: 

xx


----------



## 20yearslater

:shrug: What happened there, My temp didnt' dip, it just jumped.... and not very high. I havent' pee'd on a stick yet today, - I no longer NEED sex, still going to do it for good measure, but did i really O yesterday? 

Oh and BTW- I started to eat pineapple core, too heard it was supose to help with implantation. :)


Anyone know if you've o'd would you still get a second positive on the OPK?


----------



## sarahuk

Tis catch up time ladies....sorry for any incoming spammage! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> My god...ladies..make this heat bugger off! I am so freaking fed up of it already. Laid on the bed atm and feel like im stuck to the top of it!!
> 
> Had a paed appointment today for Alex which went well! He is now confirmed 100% milk allergic and that he has severe reflux disease. But they are happy with the progress he has made with the allergy milk so there will be no invasive testing etc! So proud of my lttle trooper :D
> 
> AF is still in the building. Definitely feeling more relaxed about ttc no2 now. We saw so many sick children today waiting for chemo. Really hammers home about how short life can be and to not spend time worrying about non important things. Going to embrace whatever nature throws at me.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my girls were milk in tollerant - with projectile vomit. My oldest also caught croup after she received the needle at 2 months for it. she was in an
> incubator for almost a month too. :( Just thought I would share, it wasn't fun, her father and i were not together at the time, needless to say it was stressfull and we got "together" for like a night and that's how my youngest came about LOL.
> 
> BTW - Glad I can make you laugh sugar :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh noes honey..sounds like you must have gone through a rough time with the little ones :( How old were they when they grew out of it?

Oh wow at daughter no2! LOL! Either he super sperms or youre a seriously fertile freda!! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> So it looks like im leaving to go at 7am, I won't reach there till 5pm.
> 
> So here's the question for all you ladies, this time should we BD everyday like we did last time, every other day or 2x's a day. :shrug:
> 
> We have been kind of wondering whether or not he has low :spermy: (love this guy) So I've been reading every other to help it rebuild, but dam I tell you it's hard to keep our hands off when you know your only getting some for 1 week, and haven't had any for 2 weeks (plus Oing always makes me well......wanting to put more quarter into the bull then the bull can hold) HAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:
> 
> anyhow, what do you think, we also have been using the pre-seed, if you have enough of the ewcm do you really need to use it? or is it the more the merrier... If he is low wouldn't some of them get lost in the joy ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think... :sleep: Night everyone!! I have a 10 hour drive and at least 15 whole minutes of the first round of the BD to do tomorrow. :winkwink:
> 
> YAY!!! So happy that you are going! Please be safe on the car jourey hun.
> 
> Its hard to say about the sex frequency. On a personal level, you name it, we tried it lol. All I can say is that the three cycles I have conceived in my life, all three times we had sex every day through the window. The first and third we had atleast one day in that window when we went multiple times. This one with Alex, we were celebrating our anniversary and went on a bit of a f**k frenzy (forgive my french!) and went 4 times in the day 2 days before my ovulation :blush:
> 
> Bull...haha! God girl...I have to say..I LOVE YOU! LOL...you make me giggle so much!!
> 
> Ok serious questions aside...what makes you think he has low sperm count? There are things that you can have him take that will assist you with the spermies. For one, folic acid is good for men (I was so surprised to find this out!). Get him to also take a 1000mg vitamin c pill every day, and theres also something called Selenium (think that is how its spelled) that can also help make the sperm better quality.
> 
> Preseed is one of those things that doesnt harm ttc whether you have ewcm or not. I had no issues with the CM but we did try the preseed  Its supposed to make things more sperm friendly and help it live longer/get on its way, so I dont think it will harm to use it. Id recommend not using the noted 3g application amount tho. I found that sooooo overkill. About 1g is a perfect dose if you find the 3g too much like swingling a cat in a carwash ^^
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Phew, Im here, I arrived at 6:30 last night.... I have PUMPED him full of drugs LMAO he is on (for a month now)
> 1. 1000mg of Vit C
> 2. 500mg of Vit E
> 3. A Multi Vit
> 4. 6000mg of L-Argine
> 5. 200mg of CoQ-10
> 6. 50mgs of Zinc
> 7. 200mg of Tongkat Ali (aka: testo Jack)
> 
> We've used preseed last month was the first time only cause we were BDing all the time 2x's a day and i was drying up and that is odd for me, my Libdo is so high that I normally am the one getting told " not tonight" I've heard every excuse i bet known to man. HA!!!
> 
> I was on the prenatal Vits but then i hear that too much Vit C will decrease your chance of conceiving( Plus the iron doesn't like my bowels couldn't shit for a week) So now I am eating children's gummies, - without iron. :) so much more fun and yummy. ;)
> 
> DH and I deceided to go with once a day and see how that goes - he said at the end of it last month he could no longer feel his penis - soooooooo I guess that means to stop acting like it's a pogo stick and use it more like my personal pet that can be broken - like the book of "mice and men" when Lenny was petting the puppy to hard and snapped his neck, :(
> 
> WoW ^ that was a little graphic LOL, i get a bit wreakless during this time of month.
> 
> Anyhow - I found at times that even using 1mg of the preeseed was too much but what do you do. :winkwink:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA!!!! Oh my GOD...I laughed so hard at this update :D :D :D Sounds like you have all the bases covered my darling! I found myself wondering if his pee is still pee colour with all youre pumping him with lol! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> Ok, I pee'd on a stick last night and I got a neg on the OPK, but man all day yesterday I've had EWCM and twice i had some pinkish blood to it. I never have that. --- I can't see it being that I O'd cause of the OPK result, and i would have been about 5 days early; can't see me being pregnet either, I had a very pretty period this month - nice bright pink and red. this month and last they have been like this, soooooo nice to see. I thought because of my age that the dark brown old blood is all i will ever see until i don't see it no more. :) anyhow - it was nice too see it again; if that makes sense.

Oi enough with the age comments!! Youre 35 not 65! And im only 2 years behind!

EWCM is estrogen triggered whilst opks are triggeres by LH. One will start to build to trigger the other so eqcm can start a litle earlier. I see on your chart that youre still getting positive opks with it which is good..just keep doing the nasties and using the opks till they go neg! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Try sitting in an office with no air con, no breeze, in black trousers, full length, sucks! Lol
> 
> Bless ya hunni, life is far too short xxx
> 
> So here's a question is Keeping things cooler only for men and their "boys", I'd look into it and tell your boss you need a fan for under the desk and you no longer can wear pants cause they are to constrictive. LMAOClick to expand...

Hahahahaha! Do it Laura!


----------



## sarahuk

c.m.c said:


> Hi again everyone,
> 
> I haven't much news ATM....I'm cd2 so waiting about lol...... Will start opk,s cd10
> 
> I like th idea of fans....with heat waves will our DH s have less sperm?
> 
> Myself an my DH my dad mum a whole lot of others have spent the evening bringing in hay!
> 
> I like 20yearslater idea....I think DTD everyday is what I'm going to do.
> 
> When I got pregnant we only DTD Monday and Friday of my fertile week so was shocked at a BFP
> 
> 
> Do you guys think DTD everyday Is better?

Technically it only takes one sperm during the fertile window so as long as you have sex, its covered. I dont know if doing it daily is better (I suppose as long as there is no sperm count issues etc then the more the merrier) but for me i always preferred every other day or daily because then i felt like i was doing as much as i possibly could to maximise the chances :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hey Chasta, sorry to hear you lil lady was very poorly :( glad she's ok now though and number 2 arrived ;)
> 
> Bits sound good, my oh doesn't take anything, think I may need to do the whole 'smoking reduces sperm count' chat again :dohh:
> 
> Lol at the fan remark! Ting is I know the top boss wouldn't object to no pants! When we asked if we could have a uniform he said only if its was short skirts and tight tops! Dirty pig!
> 
> Glad you got to DH safe and sound too :) FX'ed you ov and catch that egg!
> 
> Natt hunni glad you liked it :)
> 
> C.m.c I've never thought of that! I guess it could affect it! :O that's all we need! Lol my DF sweats loads as it is at night let alone in this heat!
> 
> FX'ed for this cycle for you :dust:
> 
> I'd say no more than once a day, we tend to go with every other day else by about day 4 we're both knackered and just want to cuddle! Lol gotta be into it else it gets dull :haha: xxx

Matts smoking is exactly why i had him on the selenium and vitamin c as it helps to imrove sperm health :)

Backfired when his analysis came back perfect tho..he stopped taking em an di was hoping i could pull the "quitting will get me pregnant!" route but it didnt work either lol x


----------



## sarahuk

c.m.c said:


> Laura....you're right DTD everyday gets crazy!!
> 
> I think I'm going to try the sperm meets egg programme EDIT....it's plan not programme sorry! SMEP
> 
> Well il see how our work patterns fir out.
> 
> It's so much harder when a toddler is here....by the time I get her to bed I'm wrecked.
> 
> Hope you all ave a good weekend, it's a bank holiday in Northern Ireland tomorrow

Hope u had a lovely bank holiday!

Im knackered with a 3month old let alone a todder...ill be surprised if i ever get pregnanta gain at this rate lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I've not read anything about the SMEP, can you explain please hun??
> 
> I've heard people say theyre going to use it but dont know what it is :blush:
> 
> I know that feeling! I normally pass out just after Oscar goes to bed! Bottles get sterilised and i go to bed! lol
> 
> Wedding shopping for me today and hopefully a BBQ with our friends and they children later then photoshoot tomorrow morning :happydance: followed by afternoon tea for me and my hens :)
> 
> have a fab bank holiday hunni xxx

Ohhhh wants piccies please!!

I tried Smep..did it for 6 months and didnt work for me :(


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> So since I got home from shopping Simon has been coming onto me, our folks came round for a BBQ as my friend is poorly and even then while they're sat in the garden with Oscar he's inside touching me up, we finally get them to leave and Oscar to bed, go to bed to DTD, he starts foreplay then falls a fucking sleep!!! Not at all impressed! I got up and came downstairs! Hope the witch hits tomorrow and I can deny him sex for at least a week! Teach him a lesson! Xx

typical men!!! I hope that you have been able to teach him a lesson since for being naughty! x


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> My god...ladies..make this heat bugger off! I am so freaking fed up of it already. Laid on the bed atm and feel like im stuck to the top of it!!
> 
> Had a paed appointment today for Alex which went well! He is now confirmed 100% milk allergic and that he has severe reflux disease. But they are happy with the progress he has made with the allergy milk so there will be no invasive testing etc! So proud of my lttle trooper :D
> 
> AF is still in the building. Definitely feeling more relaxed about ttc no2 now. We saw so many sick children today waiting for chemo. Really hammers home about how short life can be and to not spend time worrying about non important things. Going to embrace whatever nature throws at me.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my girls were milk in tollerant - with projectile vomit. My oldest also caught croup after she received the needle at 2 months for it. she was in an
> incubator for almost a month too. :( Just thought I would share, it wasn't fun, her father and i were not together at the time, needless to say it was stressfull and we got "together" for like a night and that's how my youngest came about LOL.
> 
> BTW - Glad I can make you laugh sugar :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh noes honey..sounds like you must have gone through a rough time with the little ones :( How old were they when they grew out of it?
> 
> Oh wow at daughter no2! LOL! Either he super sperms or youre a seriously fertile freda!! xClick to expand...

Well, DD#1 took her until she was 3 or a little older to grow out of the milk intolerance, my youngest she was 2. Becuase they were 11 months apart they were out of it at the same time. 

I was young, so was he, both girls by 18  - You are also really fertile right after giving birth :dohh: - that was me, I thought i was going crazy both girls were colic as well and i was a single mom, needless to say when my youngest was born their father was no where to be found... Sigh they are all grown up now (for the most part) Oh Except their father; he's back living at mommy and daddy's house * WTF was I thinking...... I guess I'll blame it on my age back then. :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - You can get more than one positive OPK :thumbup: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Amen to that!!!!
> 
> he can't moan when we dont conceive!!
> 
> EWCM has dried up now so im wondering if that was ov, blood and EWCM, if so we'll have missed the egg as we hardly DTD at all xx

Hardly is a lot different to none at all chick :) x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> YAY!!! -- I got my OPK 1st positive today. :D It's a little late but better then never right?
> 
> :( Laura - I would have dumped water on him before going downstairs. What a brat.

ALWAYS a celebration time!! :D Im starting them today..hopefully i dont have a 2wk cycle again and i see a pos opk this time around so i can celebrate with you : x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> :shrug: What happened there, My temp didnt' dip, it just jumped.... and not very high. I havent' pee'd on a stick yet today, - I no longer NEED sex, still going to do it for good measure, but did i really O yesterday?
> 
> Oh and BTW- I started to eat pineapple core, too heard it was supose to help with implantation. :)
> 
> 
> Anyone know if you've o'd would you still get a second positive on the OPK?

Yep its very possible if your last opk basically picked up the end of the surge of hormone. It can come back with a positive :) Unfortunately, theres no way to be 100% sure till we see what your next temp does. I always say keep bump n grinding until the opks go negative and you see a temp drop.

The reason i say this is because i spent months stopping sex after my pos opk and first temp rise. We later found out that it wasnt unusual for me to have 5 days of positive opks and -then- drop the egg. And ofc i wasnt having sex then so no bfp :D

Remember that we can have days of psoitive opks because the ovary can get ready to release the egg but it can get delayed, thus why we can have days of them going +. This is why i think opks alone are not enough to determine whether youve ovulated or whether youre out of the fertile window yet x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> My god...ladies..make this heat bugger off! I am so freaking fed up of it already. Laid on the bed atm and feel like im stuck to the top of it!!
> 
> Had a paed appointment today for Alex which went well! He is now confirmed 100% milk allergic and that he has severe reflux disease. But they are happy with the progress he has made with the allergy milk so there will be no invasive testing etc! So proud of my lttle trooper :D
> 
> AF is still in the building. Definitely feeling more relaxed about ttc no2 now. We saw so many sick children today waiting for chemo. Really hammers home about how short life can be and to not spend time worrying about non important things. Going to embrace whatever nature throws at me.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my girls were milk in tollerant - with projectile vomit. My oldest also caught croup after she received the needle at 2 months for it. she was in an
> incubator for almost a month too. :( Just thought I would share, it wasn't fun, her father and i were not together at the time, needless to say it was stressfull and we got "together" for like a night and that's how my youngest came about LOL.
> 
> BTW - Glad I can make you laugh sugar :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh noes honey..sounds like you must have gone through a rough time with the little ones :( How old were they when they grew out of it?
> 
> Oh wow at daughter no2! LOL! Either he super sperms or youre a seriously fertile freda!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, DD#1 took her until she was 3 or a little older to grow out of the milk intolerance, my youngest she was 2. Becuase they were 11 months apart they were out of it at the same time.
> 
> I was young, so was he, both girls by 18  - You are also really fertile right after giving birth :dohh: - that was me, I thought i was going crazy both girls were colic as well and i was a single mom, needless to say when my youngest was born their father was no where to be found... Sigh they are all grown up now (for the most part) Oh Except their father; he's back living at mommy and daddy's house * WTF was I thinking...... I guess I'll blame it on my age back then. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Bless them :( Did you have the allergy milk for them?

My mum got prego with my sis at 18. :D Two at 18 bloody hell sounds like hard work! Obviously you have done a wonderful job at raising your princesses though. Does the dad have any contact with them now? Cant have been easy raising them alone :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Please make this heat bugger off! 

Sigh..having a right stress triying to work out how to make a cot fit in the bedroom...Alex is waving his arms and feets around too much, banging the side of his moses basket and waking himself up!

Starting opks today for the next week! Do I want a positive or not hmm...! x


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> So it looks like im leaving to go at 7am, I won't reach there till 5pm.
> 
> So here's the question for all you ladies, this time should we BD everyday like we did last time, every other day or 2x's a day. :shrug:
> 
> We have been kind of wondering whether or not he has low :spermy: (love this guy) So I've been reading every other to help it rebuild, but dam I tell you it's hard to keep our hands off when you know your only getting some for 1 week, and haven't had any for 2 weeks (plus Oing always makes me well......wanting to put more quarter into the bull then the bull can hold) HAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:
> 
> anyhow, what do you think, we also have been using the pre-seed, if you have enough of the ewcm do you really need to use it? or is it the more the merrier... If he is low wouldn't some of them get lost in the joy ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think... :sleep: Night everyone!! I have a 10 hour drive and at least 15 whole minutes of the first round of the BD to do tomorrow. :winkwink:
> 
> YAY!!! So happy that you are going! Please be safe on the car jourey hun.
> 
> Its hard to say about the sex frequency. On a personal level, you name it, we tried it lol. All I can say is that the three cycles I have conceived in my life, all three times we had sex every day through the window. The first and third we had atleast one day in that window when we went multiple times. This one with Alex, we were celebrating our anniversary and went on a bit of a f**k frenzy (forgive my french!) and went 4 times in the day 2 days before my ovulation :blush:
> 
> Bull...haha! God girl...I have to say..I LOVE YOU! LOL...you make me giggle so much!!
> 
> Ok serious questions aside...what makes you think he has low sperm count? There are things that you can have him take that will assist you with the spermies. For one, folic acid is good for men (I was so surprised to find this out!). Get him to also take a 1000mg vitamin c pill every day, and theres also something called Selenium (think that is how its spelled) that can also help make the sperm better quality.
> 
> Preseed is one of those things that doesnt harm ttc whether you have ewcm or not. I had no issues with the CM but we did try the preseed  Its supposed to make things more sperm friendly and help it live longer/get on its way, so I dont think it will harm to use it. Id recommend not using the noted 3g application amount tho. I found that sooooo overkill. About 1g is a perfect dose if you find the 3g too much like swingling a cat in a carwash ^^
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Phew, Im here, I arrived at 6:30 last night.... I have PUMPED him full of drugs LMAO he is on (for a month now)
> 1. 1000mg of Vit C
> 2. 500mg of Vit E
> 3. A Multi Vit
> 4. 6000mg of L-Argine
> 5. 200mg of CoQ-10
> 6. 50mgs of Zinc
> 7. 200mg of Tongkat Ali (aka: testo Jack)
> 
> We've used preseed last month was the first time only cause we were BDing all the time 2x's a day and i was drying up and that is odd for me, my Libdo is so high that I normally am the one getting told " not tonight" I've heard every excuse i bet known to man. HA!!!
> 
> I was on the prenatal Vits but then i hear that too much Vit C will decrease your chance of conceiving( Plus the iron doesn't like my bowels couldn't shit for a week) So now I am eating children's gummies, - without iron. :) so much more fun and yummy. ;)
> 
> DH and I deceided to go with once a day and see how that goes - he said at the end of it last month he could no longer feel his penis - soooooooo I guess that means to stop acting like it's a pogo stick and use it more like my personal pet that can be broken - like the book of "mice and men" when Lenny was petting the puppy to hard and snapped his neck, :(
> 
> WoW ^ that was a little graphic LOL, i get a bit wreakless during this time of month.
> 
> Anyhow - I found at times that even using 1mg of the preeseed was too much but what do you do. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!!! Oh my GOD...I laughed so hard at this update :D :D :D Sounds like you have all the bases covered my darling! I found myself wondering if his pee is still pee colour with all youre pumping him with lol! xClick to expand...

hahahaha, IKR - he says it a bright yellow, his cum is an off white yellowish tingue to it too. is that normal? He's always been that colour(cum) my X of 13yrs was fixed so i have no idea what is normal sperm? So I guess my question is - is a yellowed tingue normal/off white?


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! -- I got my OPK 1st positive today. :D It's a little late but better then never right?
> 
> :( Laura - I would have dumped water on him before going downstairs. What a brat.
> 
> ALWAYS a celebration time!! :D Im starting them today..hopefully i dont have a 2wk cycle again and i see a pos opk this time around so i can celebrate with you : xClick to expand...

YAY!! I hope so too. I was starting to get a bit upset with the no show of the LH surge, DH tells me though when i came out of the bathroom with the Positive reading he told me that you would have thought it was a prego test LOLOLOL I was that happy. :D


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: What happened there, My temp didnt' dip, it just jumped.... and not very high. I havent' pee'd on a stick yet today, - I no longer NEED sex, still going to do it for good measure, but did i really O yesterday?
> 
> Oh and BTW- I started to eat pineapple core, too heard it was supose to help with implantation. :)
> 
> 
> Anyone know if you've o'd would you still get a second positive on the OPK?
> 
> Yep its very possible if your last opk basically picked up the end of the surge of hormone. It can come back with a positive :) Unfortunately, theres no way to be 100% sure till we see what your next temp does. I always say keep bump n grinding until the opks go negative and you see a temp drop.
> 
> The reason i say this is because i spent months stopping sex after my pos opk and first temp rise. We later found out that it wasnt unusual for me to have 5 days of positive opks and -then- drop the egg. And ofc i wasnt having sex then so no bfp :D
> 
> Remember that we can have days of psoitive opks because the ovary can get ready to release the egg but it can get delayed, thus why we can have days of them going +. This is why i think opks alone are not enough to determine whether youve ovulated or whether youre out of the fertile window yet xClick to expand...

OH MY GOODNESS - You have no idea how much better I feel after reading this. The only problem is... I am supose to leave by wed. :( here's hoping the egg drops soon.


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> My god...ladies..make this heat bugger off! I am so freaking fed up of it already. Laid on the bed atm and feel like im stuck to the top of it!!
> 
> Had a paed appointment today for Alex which went well! He is now confirmed 100% milk allergic and that he has severe reflux disease. But they are happy with the progress he has made with the allergy milk so there will be no invasive testing etc! So proud of my lttle trooper :D
> 
> AF is still in the building. Definitely feeling more relaxed about ttc no2 now. We saw so many sick children today waiting for chemo. Really hammers home about how short life can be and to not spend time worrying about non important things. Going to embrace whatever nature throws at me.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my girls were milk in tollerant - with projectile vomit. My oldest also caught croup after she received the needle at 2 months for it. she was in an
> incubator for almost a month too. :( Just thought I would share, it wasn't fun, her father and i were not together at the time, needless to say it was stressfull and we got "together" for like a night and that's how my youngest came about LOL.
> 
> BTW - Glad I can make you laugh sugar :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh noes honey..sounds like you must have gone through a rough time with the little ones :( How old were they when they grew out of it?
> 
> Oh wow at daughter no2! LOL! Either he super sperms or youre a seriously fertile freda!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, DD#1 took her until she was 3 or a little older to grow out of the milk intolerance, my youngest she was 2. Becuase they were 11 months apart they were out of it at the same time.
> 
> I was young, so was he, both girls by 18  - You are also really fertile right after giving birth :dohh: - that was me, I thought i was going crazy both girls were colic as well and i was a single mom, needless to say when my youngest was born their father was no where to be found... Sigh they are all grown up now (for the most part) Oh Except their father; he's back living at mommy and daddy's house * WTF was I thinking...... I guess I'll blame it on my age back then. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Bless them :( Did you have the allergy milk for them?
> 
> My mum got prego with my sis at 18. :D Two at 18 bloody hell sounds like hard work! Obviously you have done a wonderful job at raising your princesses though. Does the dad have any contact with them now? Cant have been easy raising them alone :hugs: xClick to expand...

It was rough, ya he has contact now, that the hard part is done, LOL. My youngest at 13 went to live with him, she had sever daddy issues, I really hoped that this would correct them, but she ended up getting worse and worse... Until the ******* took me for custody of her, just to put her into a group home 3 months later... WOW... ya, it was the hardest thing ever to face but you know what I still have a great relationship with my youngest, and her first is due in January. --- she'll be 18 :winkwink:

I had both of then on soy formula (neither of them liked my milk) - HA!! I was so young, i still had cravings after i had them with my oldest it was BBQ chips, I had no idea that this was the reason why she didn't want my milk. Live and learn, right.


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> Please make this heat bugger off!
> 
> Sigh..having a right stress triying to work out how to make a cot fit in the bedroom...Alex is waving his arms and feets around too much, banging the side of his moses basket and waking himself up!
> 
> Starting opks today for the next week! Do I want a positive or not hmm...! x

Sure you do, you want that positive!!! In really bad heat i go stick my feet in the tub, just my feet, the cold water cools down my whole body temp. If i can't get the feet in the tub, I hold my hands under the cold water instead. :flower:


----------



## 20yearslater

YAY!!! I got my CH's today!!!

So happy to see that I O'd this month, cause last month was a flop -.- Was supose to go home today, but was making sure that I O'd before i did the 10hour drive. :)


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! -- I got my OPK 1st positive today. :D It's a little late but better then never right?
> 
> :( Laura - I would have dumped water on him before going downstairs. What a brat.
> 
> ALWAYS a celebration time!! :D Im starting them today..hopefully i dont have a 2wk cycle again and i see a pos opk this time around so i can celebrate with you : xClick to expand...

How are you making out with peeing on a stick? Have you got your ++ OPK


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> So it looks like im leaving to go at 7am, I won't reach there till 5pm.
> 
> So here's the question for all you ladies, this time should we BD everyday like we did last time, every other day or 2x's a day. :shrug:
> 
> We have been kind of wondering whether or not he has low :spermy: (love this guy) So I've been reading every other to help it rebuild, but dam I tell you it's hard to keep our hands off when you know your only getting some for 1 week, and haven't had any for 2 weeks (plus Oing always makes me well......wanting to put more quarter into the bull then the bull can hold) HAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:
> 
> anyhow, what do you think, we also have been using the pre-seed, if you have enough of the ewcm do you really need to use it? or is it the more the merrier... If he is low wouldn't some of them get lost in the joy ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think... :sleep: Night everyone!! I have a 10 hour drive and at least 15 whole minutes of the first round of the BD to do tomorrow. :winkwink:
> 
> YAY!!! So happy that you are going! Please be safe on the car jourey hun.
> 
> Its hard to say about the sex frequency. On a personal level, you name it, we tried it lol. All I can say is that the three cycles I have conceived in my life, all three times we had sex every day through the window. The first and third we had atleast one day in that window when we went multiple times. This one with Alex, we were celebrating our anniversary and went on a bit of a f**k frenzy (forgive my french!) and went 4 times in the day 2 days before my ovulation :blush:
> 
> Bull...haha! God girl...I have to say..I LOVE YOU! LOL...you make me giggle so much!!
> 
> Ok serious questions aside...what makes you think he has low sperm count? There are things that you can have him take that will assist you with the spermies. For one, folic acid is good for men (I was so surprised to find this out!). Get him to also take a 1000mg vitamin c pill every day, and theres also something called Selenium (think that is how its spelled) that can also help make the sperm better quality.
> 
> Preseed is one of those things that doesnt harm ttc whether you have ewcm or not. I had no issues with the CM but we did try the preseed  Its supposed to make things more sperm friendly and help it live longer/get on its way, so I dont think it will harm to use it. Id recommend not using the noted 3g application amount tho. I found that sooooo overkill. About 1g is a perfect dose if you find the 3g too much like swingling a cat in a carwash ^^
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Phew, Im here, I arrived at 6:30 last night.... I have PUMPED him full of drugs LMAO he is on (for a month now)
> 1. 1000mg of Vit C
> 2. 500mg of Vit E
> 3. A Multi Vit
> 4. 6000mg of L-Argine
> 5. 200mg of CoQ-10
> 6. 50mgs of Zinc
> 7. 200mg of Tongkat Ali (aka: testo Jack)
> 
> We've used preseed last month was the first time only cause we were BDing all the time 2x's a day and i was drying up and that is odd for me, my Libdo is so high that I normally am the one getting told " not tonight" I've heard every excuse i bet known to man. HA!!!
> 
> I was on the prenatal Vits but then i hear that too much Vit C will decrease your chance of conceiving( Plus the iron doesn't like my bowels couldn't shit for a week) So now I am eating children's gummies, - without iron. :) so much more fun and yummy. ;)
> 
> DH and I deceided to go with once a day and see how that goes - he said at the end of it last month he could no longer feel his penis - soooooooo I guess that means to stop acting like it's a pogo stick and use it more like my personal pet that can be broken - like the book of "mice and men" when Lenny was petting the puppy to hard and snapped his neck, :(
> 
> WoW ^ that was a little graphic LOL, i get a bit wreakless during this time of month.
> 
> Anyhow - I found at times that even using 1mg of the preeseed was too much but what do you do. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!!! Oh my GOD...I laughed so hard at this update :D :D :D Sounds like you have all the bases covered my darling! I found myself wondering if his pee is still pee colour with all youre pumping him with lol! xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha, IKR - he says it a bright yellow, his cum is an off white yellowish tingue to it too. is that normal? He's always been that colour(cum) my X of 13yrs was fixed so i have no idea what is normal sperm? So I guess my question is - is a yellowed tingue normal/off white?Click to expand...

Hmm you know..Im not sure..its been a long time since I saw it! My ex totally hit me in the eye some years back and I wear contact lenses..had red eye for three weeks..wasnt pretty...so I tend to shut my eyes and pray for a bad aim!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!! -- I got my OPK 1st positive today. :D It's a little late but better then never right?
> 
> :( Laura - I would have dumped water on him before going downstairs. What a brat.
> 
> ALWAYS a celebration time!! :D Im starting them today..hopefully i dont have a 2wk cycle again and i see a pos opk this time around so i can celebrate with you : xClick to expand...
> 
> YAY!! I hope so too. I was starting to get a bit upset with the no show of the LH surge, DH tells me though when i came out of the bathroom with the Positive reading he told me that you would have thought it was a prego test LOLOLOL I was that happy. :DClick to expand...

But it IS that exciting!!! 

I also see from your chart that you have ovulation! WOOHOOO!! Come on eggy!! Your BnB aunties are waiting for you to give mummy that bfp! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> :shrug: What happened there, My temp didnt' dip, it just jumped.... and not very high. I havent' pee'd on a stick yet today, - I no longer NEED sex, still going to do it for good measure, but did i really O yesterday?
> 
> Oh and BTW- I started to eat pineapple core, too heard it was supose to help with implantation. :)
> 
> 
> Anyone know if you've o'd would you still get a second positive on the OPK?
> 
> Yep its very possible if your last opk basically picked up the end of the surge of hormone. It can come back with a positive :) Unfortunately, theres no way to be 100% sure till we see what your next temp does. I always say keep bump n grinding until the opks go negative and you see a temp drop.
> 
> The reason i say this is because i spent months stopping sex after my pos opk and first temp rise. We later found out that it wasnt unusual for me to have 5 days of positive opks and -then- drop the egg. And ofc i wasnt having sex then so no bfp :D
> 
> Remember that we can have days of psoitive opks because the ovary can get ready to release the egg but it can get delayed, thus why we can have days of them going +. This is why i think opks alone are not enough to determine whether youve ovulated or whether youre out of the fertile window yet xClick to expand...
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS - You have no idea how much better I feel after reading this. The only problem is... I am supose to leave by wed. :( here's hoping the egg drops soon.Click to expand...

I looked at your chart and 10000% agree that you dropped your egg and are now post ovulation..so you can relax in the knowledge that you did everything you could this cycle :) x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> My god...ladies..make this heat bugger off! I am so freaking fed up of it already. Laid on the bed atm and feel like im stuck to the top of it!!
> 
> Had a paed appointment today for Alex which went well! He is now confirmed 100% milk allergic and that he has severe reflux disease. But they are happy with the progress he has made with the allergy milk so there will be no invasive testing etc! So proud of my lttle trooper :D
> 
> AF is still in the building. Definitely feeling more relaxed about ttc no2 now. We saw so many sick children today waiting for chemo. Really hammers home about how short life can be and to not spend time worrying about non important things. Going to embrace whatever nature throws at me.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my girls were milk in tollerant - with projectile vomit. My oldest also caught croup after she received the needle at 2 months for it. she was in an
> incubator for almost a month too. :( Just thought I would share, it wasn't fun, her father and i were not together at the time, needless to say it was stressfull and we got "together" for like a night and that's how my youngest came about LOL.
> 
> BTW - Glad I can make you laugh sugar :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh noes honey..sounds like you must have gone through a rough time with the little ones :( How old were they when they grew out of it?
> 
> Oh wow at daughter no2! LOL! Either he super sperms or youre a seriously fertile freda!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Well, DD#1 took her until she was 3 or a little older to grow out of the milk intolerance, my youngest she was 2. Becuase they were 11 months apart they were out of it at the same time.
> 
> I was young, so was he, both girls by 18  - You are also really fertile right after giving birth :dohh: - that was me, I thought i was going crazy both girls were colic as well and i was a single mom, needless to say when my youngest was born their father was no where to be found... Sigh they are all grown up now (for the most part) Oh Except their father; he's back living at mommy and daddy's house * WTF was I thinking...... I guess I'll blame it on my age back then. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Bless them :( Did you have the allergy milk for them?
> 
> My mum got prego with my sis at 18. :D Two at 18 bloody hell sounds like hard work! Obviously you have done a wonderful job at raising your princesses though. Does the dad have any contact with them now? Cant have been easy raising them alone :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> It was rough, ya he has contact now, that the hard part is done, LOL. My youngest at 13 went to live with him, she had sever daddy issues, I really hoped that this would correct them, but she ended up getting worse and worse... Until the ******* took me for custody of her, just to put her into a group home 3 months later... WOW... ya, it was the hardest thing ever to face but you know what I still have a great relationship with my youngest, and her first is due in January. --- she'll be 18 :winkwink:
> 
> I had both of then on soy formula (neither of them liked my milk) - HA!! I was so young, i still had cravings after i had them with my oldest it was BBQ chips, I had no idea that this was the reason why she didn't want my milk. Live and learn, right.Click to expand...

For sure! The good thing is that you now know what you are dealing with so with the next you will be super prepared incase the allergy issues pop up!

What a dick your ex was!! Im just so glad that he didnt manage to poison your relationship with your youngest. So many men would have tried. x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Please make this heat bugger off!
> 
> Sigh..having a right stress triying to work out how to make a cot fit in the bedroom...Alex is waving his arms and feets around too much, banging the side of his moses basket and waking himself up!
> 
> Starting opks today for the next week! Do I want a positive or not hmm...! x
> 
> Sure you do, you want that positive!!! In really bad heat i go stick my feet in the tub, just my feet, the cold water cools down my whole body temp. If i can't get the feet in the tub, I hold my hands under the cold water instead. :flower:Click to expand...

Im sooooo going to head off now and try that! We are so bad over here because we never ever have heatwaves but the second the weather gets warm we are bitching and moaning for it to bugger off!

My opk yesterday was darker than the others so hopefully I am headed for a positive rather than af like i did last cycle at ovulation time! 

x


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> So it looks like im leaving to go at 7am, I won't reach there till 5pm.
> 
> So here's the question for all you ladies, this time should we BD everyday like we did last time, every other day or 2x's a day. :shrug:
> 
> We have been kind of wondering whether or not he has low :spermy: (love this guy) So I've been reading every other to help it rebuild, but dam I tell you it's hard to keep our hands off when you know your only getting some for 1 week, and haven't had any for 2 weeks (plus Oing always makes me well......wanting to put more quarter into the bull then the bull can hold) HAHAHAHAHAHA :haha:
> 
> anyhow, what do you think, we also have been using the pre-seed, if you have enough of the ewcm do you really need to use it? or is it the more the merrier... If he is low wouldn't some of them get lost in the joy ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think... :sleep: Night everyone!! I have a 10 hour drive and at least 15 whole minutes of the first round of the BD to do tomorrow. :winkwink:
> 
> YAY!!! So happy that you are going! Please be safe on the car jourey hun.
> 
> Its hard to say about the sex frequency. On a personal level, you name it, we tried it lol. All I can say is that the three cycles I have conceived in my life, all three times we had sex every day through the window. The first and third we had atleast one day in that window when we went multiple times. This one with Alex, we were celebrating our anniversary and went on a bit of a f**k frenzy (forgive my french!) and went 4 times in the day 2 days before my ovulation :blush:
> 
> Bull...haha! God girl...I have to say..I LOVE YOU! LOL...you make me giggle so much!!
> 
> Ok serious questions aside...what makes you think he has low sperm count? There are things that you can have him take that will assist you with the spermies. For one, folic acid is good for men (I was so surprised to find this out!). Get him to also take a 1000mg vitamin c pill every day, and theres also something called Selenium (think that is how its spelled) that can also help make the sperm better quality.
> 
> Preseed is one of those things that doesnt harm ttc whether you have ewcm or not. I had no issues with the CM but we did try the preseed  Its supposed to make things more sperm friendly and help it live longer/get on its way, so I dont think it will harm to use it. Id recommend not using the noted 3g application amount tho. I found that sooooo overkill. About 1g is a perfect dose if you find the 3g too much like swingling a cat in a carwash ^^
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Phew, Im here, I arrived at 6:30 last night.... I have PUMPED him full of drugs LMAO he is on (for a month now)
> 1. 1000mg of Vit C
> 2. 500mg of Vit E
> 3. A Multi Vit
> 4. 6000mg of L-Argine
> 5. 200mg of CoQ-10
> 6. 50mgs of Zinc
> 7. 200mg of Tongkat Ali (aka: testo Jack)
> 
> We've used preseed last month was the first time only cause we were BDing all the time 2x's a day and i was drying up and that is odd for me, my Libdo is so high that I normally am the one getting told " not tonight" I've heard every excuse i bet known to man. HA!!!
> 
> I was on the prenatal Vits but then i hear that too much Vit C will decrease your chance of conceiving( Plus the iron doesn't like my bowels couldn't shit for a week) So now I am eating children's gummies, - without iron. :) so much more fun and yummy. ;)
> 
> DH and I deceided to go with once a day and see how that goes - he said at the end of it last month he could no longer feel his penis - soooooooo I guess that means to stop acting like it's a pogo stick and use it more like my personal pet that can be broken - like the book of "mice and men" when Lenny was petting the puppy to hard and snapped his neck, :(
> 
> WoW ^ that was a little graphic LOL, i get a bit wreakless during this time of month.
> 
> Anyhow - I found at times that even using 1mg of the preeseed was too much but what do you do. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!!! Oh my GOD...I laughed so hard at this update :D :D :D Sounds like you have all the bases covered my darling! I found myself wondering if his pee is still pee colour with all youre pumping him with lol! xClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha, IKR - he says it a bright yellow, his cum is an off white yellowish tingue to it too. is that normal? He's always been that colour(cum) my X of 13yrs was fixed so i have no idea what is normal sperm? So I guess my question is - is a yellowed tingue normal/off white?Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm you know..Im not sure..its been a long time since I saw it! My ex totally hit me in the eye some years back and I wear contact lenses..had red eye for three weeks..wasnt pretty...so I tend to shut my eyes and pray for a bad aim!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Oh my word - this makes me so sad, I know we are both in better places now my X never hit me - BUT - I thought I had a stroke. I had a cat scan done and everything he didn't come with me. I even quit smoking and I had smoked for 20 yrs. but I just needed to make sure that - that - wasn't it. In the end I found out it was him all along. He stressed me out so bad that I thought I had a stroke. :hugs: My friend 

OH BTW - is it just me or did we highjack this feed? LMAO ** sorry everyone, but hey I guess its good reading if someone was board.


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Please make this heat bugger off!
> 
> Sigh..having a right stress triying to work out how to make a cot fit in the bedroom...Alex is waving his arms and feets around too much, banging the side of his moses basket and waking himself up!
> 
> Starting opks today for the next week! Do I want a positive or not hmm...! x
> 
> Sure you do, you want that positive!!! In really bad heat i go stick my feet in the tub, just my feet, the cold water cools down my whole body temp. If i can't get the feet in the tub, I hold my hands under the cold water instead. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Im sooooo going to head off now and try that! We are so bad over here because we never ever have heatwaves but the second the weather gets warm we are bitching and moaning for it to bugger off!
> 
> My opk yesterday was darker than the others so hopefully I am headed for a positive rather than af like i did last cycle at ovulation time!
> 
> xClick to expand...

I hope so too, does this mean you are getting AF 2xs a month? or are you having long cycles?


----------



## 20yearslater

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

DH got evicted !!!!!!!! 

He was blamed for a bunch of stupid shit, like over loading the circuits I don't understand how that is --- He didn't friggen wire the bloody friggen house!!!! 

I cant see how its his fault that the AC and the Dryer are on the same circuit - again not his fault that it bloody well caught fire either. GGGrrrrr WTH -- What a bunch of bull shit
:growlmad:


----------



## Laura2806

Hey ladies, sorry but I'm gonna be ignorant and not read through all the posts :blush: 

Hope you're all ok and things are well, sorry to hear DH got evicted! Where he's stopping? 

Me still no AF waiting till the weekend to test, loads easier when you don't have any in :haha: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry but I'm gonna be ignorant and not read through all the posts :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all ok and things are well, sorry to hear DH got evicted! Where he's stopping?
> 
> Me still no AF waiting till the weekend to test, loads easier when you don't have any in :haha: xx

Not to sure what you mean by stopping? If that means living LOL-he lives in N.Y - even though we are right beside each other Canada/USA The laws are so friggen different. 

I feel so down hearted as if its my fault, and I guess in a way it is. He told me this would happen, and he told me that I shouldn't come down until he has moved or whatever. But I am just very bold..... :cry: I told him tonight that I am not his whore im his wife and I cant believe that people thinks that his wife shouldn't stay with him for awhile. 

:cry::cry::cry:

So stressed that I laid down for over an hour, and Im finding it hard to eat.


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I meant living hun, sorry it's a bit tits up ATM :( sounds shite! Don't keep blaming yourself though, you should be able to see him whenever you want to, it's the dick of a landlord who needs a good slap and hitting back into reality! Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Can anyone tell me how to get the ticker FF gives you when you click on someone's chart into my sig please? Xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get the ticker FF gives you when you click on someone's chart into my sig please? Xxx

sorry sugar I have no idea,LOL


----------



## 20yearslater

Ive been having these really weird pains in my left side, almost like I just ran a marathon however all I actually did was sit on my ass. :haha: it feels like a stich or a pulled mussel from running. Weird. On another note my temp was still up today, this month is so different from last month. And because this is only the second time charting I have no other normal chart to go by for myself.

I am also feeling a pinching in my bladder, I don't normally get bladder infections haven't had one in a long time. hummmm 

Maybe im just a little stressed out, and of course being in the 2ww is not helping. :wacko:


----------



## Laura2806

Lol thanks hun, ill have a look on the iMac and see if I can figure it out  

As for the pains they sound like good signs :thumbup: the problem with the TWW is we put everything down to implantabtion, snuggling beans, pregnancy symptoms etc when half the time its all in out heads or something we ate :haha:


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Lol thanks hun, ill have a look on the iMac and see if I can figure it out
> 
> As for the pains they sound like good signs :thumbup: the problem with the TWW is we put everything down to implantabtion, snuggling beans, pregnancy symptoms etc when half the time its all in out heads or something we ate :haha:

I know......... :blush: LMAO -- however I have 5 days left before I can start to test, not sure If I want to do it at 10 DPO or wait for a couple more, I hate seeing that BFN - im no different than anyone else. LOL

We will see, I could use that one that is 5days before your missed period that brings me to 4 days from now, HAHA - ya maybe I need a past time, :haha: something to get my mind off stuff. But man in this heat! I don't even wan to open the door to outside, lol, I didn't the dishes and broke a sweat. HA


----------



## Laura2806

Lol I say test when you feel like it, I always ty to tell myself it'll be negative then it's not so bad when only one line appears! Lol 

Drank half a glass of wine but feel like I've downed several bottles!!! Not good! Xx


----------



## 20yearslater

hahaha - DH would kill me if I drank anything right now, although DD just left for a week to her granparents house so right now would be good timing. LMAO

Ya the heat does that to me too. Drink a little feel like a lot.


----------



## Excalibur

I have just caught up..phew! :coffee:

Chasta - Yay for crosshairs!! :happydance: Sorry to hear that your DH got evicted though :( xx

Laura - No AF is a good sign still! :thumbup: :happydance: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

1 week today girls for AF to be here..... lets do a poll, LOL when should I test, 5 days before AF(8dpo) - 3 days before AF(10dpo) - the day Before AF(12dpo) or the morning it should be here????

Oh my - I am really feeling as though I don't have a life right now. LMAO!!!! 
DD is gone to her granparents
DH is in another country
sigh* --- oh oh I just got cramps on my lower right side. 

Is it time to test yet? Is it time to test yet? Is it time to test yet. YA Ok Im board, so I let DH have access to my FF chart online - LOL should I start shit and put Yes to intercourse today to see if he is paying attention!!! LOL 

HAHAHA!! Well I suppose I will gooooooooo :cry: its only 7pm here. gah sigh have a good night everyone. 

OH my was that thunder - YUP I guess im going to go watch the storm
:hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks natt, can't even remember what CD I am now! Lol

Chasta hun you're funny! I vote 10dpo :thumbup:


----------



## 20yearslater

Can anyone tell me why FF bumped up my CHs to the 14th now, my temp went up again this morning - is this why? 

This is my fist chart ovulating, last month I did not O, now my chart looks really funny.

That was kind of depressing......:cry: in corner........


----------



## Laura2806

Could be hun, I don't think it looks funny tbh, all sorts of things affect temps so it could have been anything that caused it drop a little and go back up. Don't get upset over it hun :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - I vote 10DPO too as that is when I got my BFP :thumbup: xx

Laura - You're welcome hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Could be hun, I don't think it looks funny tbh, all sorts of things affect temps so it could have been anything that caused it drop a little and go back up. Don't get upset over it hun :flower:

EEEKKKKK --- Your son is adorable in this picture - he looks so happy.


----------



## 20yearslater

Ok so far Nat & Laura say to test at 10 DPO

anyone else??

Oh and GUESS WHAT!!!! So I googled (ta da I am the google queen, lol) FF changing the cross hairs, and dam.... it really got my hopes up. 

Everyone who posted (that I could find) about how upset they were about it and why did it happen etc... all ended up in BFP. :D as thrilled as I will be I have to say I am nervous and scared too.... I know its normal, but shit, its been dam near 20year :dohh: sigh - still excited though. :winkwink:


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks hunni :) he screws his eyes up and grins :D 

I'd go with 10dpo chick, well start there anyway! Lol 

Ooo that's really interesting! FF said I'm due AF today and just got a big cramp, FX'ed she stays away! 

Don't be scared hun :) xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

Heres rooting for you to throw up instead of AF -:thumbup:

ok so heres the thing I must have miscalculated, because AF is due for me on the 26th that mean that 10DPO will be the 24th (2days before) 

OR

With FF new calculations it will be the day before because they changed my cross hairs. 

:(


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun :haha: 

Hmmmm if can possibly wait it out another day I'd say go for that, but if you have plenty of HPT's I'd say test 23rd, 25th, 27th etc xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

I knew I should had picked up more when I was at DHs house, they are cheep there 2 for 8.00

here your paying 12.00 for 1

I have 2 pg tests and I also have 2 OPKs as well. 

--- I am going stupid though, ----
different things I go to say and the word I go to use is wrong, and as soon as I say it I know it..... Things I go to type I completely misspell them go to use the keyboard and I press the same wrong key at least 2xs..... What in the world. 

I am feeling really dizzy, so I deceided to eat something and my scrambled eggs and toast was not smelling or tasting like I wanted them too. :( I feel as though this is all in my head!!! 

My BBs are still sore the soreness has only gone away for a half a day after Oing, and I thought that someone was sitting on my chest last night when I was laying down, I wanted to cry cause I was starting to get scared --- I tell you if im not pregnant, I am having the doctor put me on *happy pills* - cause this is really crappy. :cry: plus the pain in my tummy grrr 

I joined another chat there are only two of us in it LMAO but still were comparing symptoms HAHA!! she is a day ahead of me theres nothing like feeding the madness!!!!

Ok im done ranting for a bit I suppose. ---- and my skin has been so oily - wow, I have 3 pimples on my forehead alone - again I feel like a dumb ass because I know that these are symptoms - but I am only 6-7DPO :dohh:


----------



## 20yearslater

20yearslater said:


> I knew I should had picked up more when I was at DHs house, they are cheep there 2 for 8.00
> 
> here your paying 12.00 for 1
> 
> I have 2 pg tests and I also have 2 OPKs as well.
> 
> --- I am going stupid though, ----
> different things I go to say and the word I go to use is wrong, and as soon as I say it I know it..... Things I go to type I completely misspell them go to use the keyboard and I press the same wrong key at least 2xs..... What in the world.
> 
> I am feeling really dizzy, so I deceided to eat something and my scrambled eggs and toast was not smelling or tasting like I wanted them too. :( I feel as though this is all in my head!!!
> 
> My BBs are still sore the soreness has only gone away for a half a day after Oing, and I thought that someone was sitting on my chest last night when I was laying down, I wanted to cry cause I was starting to get scared --- I tell you if im not pregnant, I am having the doctor put me on *happy pills* - cause this is really crappy. :cry: plus the pain in my tummy grrr
> 
> I joined another chat there are only two of us in it LMAO but still were comparing symptoms HAHA!! she is a day ahead of me theres nothing like feeding the madness!!!!
> 
> Ok im done ranting for a bit I suppose. ---- and my skin has been so oily - wow, I have 3 pimples on my forehead alone - again I feel like a dumb ass because I know that these are symptoms - but I am only 6-7DPO :dohh:


HAHAHA -- *is wrong* -- are wrong see what I mean seriously :haha:


----------



## Laura2806

Wow that's expensive! We can get 25 for £6 here! 

Bless ya hunni, sound like good signs though! Did you decide when to test? Xx


----------



## 20yearslater

DH says Tuesday so same as the first day you said. LOL - so I guess I will on Tuesday, and if a neg I will again on Thursday, AF is to be here on Friday, and I guess I will go from there. -- its the wait -- and besides DH -- I only have you guys to chat with about this. * sigh * I can do 2 days. maybe... I think... LMAO


----------



## 20yearslater

20yearslater said:


> DH says Tuesday so same as the first day you said. LOL - so I guess I will on Tuesday, and if a neg I will again on Thursday, AF is to be here on Friday, and I guess I will go from there. -- its the wait -- and besides DH -- I only have you guys to chat with about this. * sigh * I can do 2 days. maybe... I think... LMAO

***and if *its neg* gezzz what is wrong with my brain, maybe im having a stroke? - No no Its just the 2ww. HA! :haha:


----------



## Laura2806

Only 2 more sleeps!! ;) lol the TwW does strange thing to us!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I hope the nasty witch stays away!! :af: xx

Chasta - The 2WW is awful! I hate waiting! :growlmad: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

oh and hey, FF gave me back the original dates YAY!! I had to take out the second + opk but its gone.


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - That's great that FF gave you back your original dates :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

thats good hun. 

BFN here, took it hard today, just wanna sit and cry! If i'm not pregnant i wish the witch would just show the fuck up!


----------



## 20yearslater

Aww Laura; I know what you mean - I cried a few times yesterday little things triggered me, I spent most of the day here on BnB (cause I don't have a life with DD being gone and DH so far away):haha:
AND THEN...
I read a post in the 2ww (over 35) titled I guess I am that 1-5 - so I read it :cry::cry:

It talked about how she was told that her LO if born would have Downs, and her and her husband decided to terminate. I cried and cried, all I kept thinking was if there was any disability out there that would be the best one( I know that sounds bad I really hope you know what I meant) Not saying that I would want that, but I would have taken it! 
Sorry, I brought this up I had to share because I was so dumbfounded over it. 

Anyhow, don't give up hope yet sugar!!!! If I was closer Id be like lets go grab a coffee and take your little man to the park to play. :winkwink: AF hasn't shown her ugly face yet you still have a chance. :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks hunni :hugs: im stuck at work on my own :( 

I know what you mean about downs syndrome, it certainly wouldn't make me terminate a pregnancy! Each child is created for a reason, they should have the right to leave for that reason! 

found myself longing to be pregnant again yesterday and today (especially with the royal baby on the way!) and I hoped I wouldn't get to this point again but low and behold here I am!

I always really wanted this next baby but didn't think I would get so hung up on TTC so quickly! 

Hopefully I can get an answer from the docs Friday and take things from there. Got AF cramps today but I know they can mean more than just AF! 

Also I have started getting cramps throughout the whole of my cycle since having Oscar. I'll have to remember to mention that! Xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Im right here with you. I too am starting to get cramping, and the flippen weirdest thing was the pinching on the left side, I don't have that today. Now it on the RIGHT!! What the hell, I know I will be testing tomorrow. I think Im freaking out so bad this month because if I don't get that BFP this month, I think Im done. 

I am going to see about attending school in September. I attended college (11 years ago) I got an accounting degree. But my f****** X husband decided not to start our own business and told me that I couldn't work in an office cause he didn't want the office boy to eye me up -- YA know I cant fucking believe I listened to him..........

OK OK - anyhow, so here I am 35 kids all grown up, no job, no current education, no career, OH my word sorry hunny, crap --- Im starting to depress myself. 
WOW 

LMFAO - but did I make you feel any better. :D cause that really was my goal. :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - I totally understood what you meant! If I ever found out that my baby had downs, there is no way on this Earth that I would terminate it! xx

Laura - Big hugs hunni, you are definitely not out until the witch arrives so don't lose hope yet chick :hugs: <3 xx


----------



## Laura2806

Chasta hunni I hope you get that BFP! You also have two beautiful daughters and a gorgeous grand baby on the way! Chin up hunni xxx

Thanks natt, so fed up! Tempted to test tomorrow but can't take another BFN :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies I come to you foe help! 

I'm sitting here at work minding my own business and get some pretty intense cramps so decide to check my cervix. Its really low, maybe only 2" in, never felt it so low before, but then I don't check it that often, and there was a spot of blood but there always is when I check it, plus there was some EWCM, now I've got a pain going upwards, it starts higher than where I just felt my cervix and goes up a couple inches. Do we think AF is on her way?? Id be happy if she came today as she would be gone by the wedding! Lol xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

I don't know, What I do know is when I first started to check myself I was pushing so hard that I gave myself cramps, :haha: I wanted to see how hard or soft I was -- it was like poking a bruise :haha:

I hope that it was implantation for you hun, but if not I hope AF comes quick and swift, in and out. :)


----------



## 20yearslater

Well we all kind of knew it was too early :winkwink:

I POAS this morning and :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

I am feeling really sick this morning though, I have a metal taste in my mouth. *sigh* I am going to wait until Thursday to try again.


----------



## Laura2806

I think the cramps were me feeling my cervix move as I checked it an hour later an it was high :shrug: hope that's its final resting place for the next 9months! Thanks hun she needs to come today or tomorrow so im not on for the wedding and by Sunday for me to not be heavy lol or needs to stay away full stop! 

Sorry you got a BFN :( fxd for Thursday xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

Your cervix being high is a very good sign. :D I hope it stays up there for at least 9 months --give or take a day or two ;)


----------



## 20yearslater

BB are feeling sunburnt :holly: or when you do this to much :haha:

what the hell is that - why would they put that in here? I didn't think this was a porn site HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

Crazy, I am feeling a bit better, just in time for bed. boobs are bad though, looking forward to Thursday. :sleep:


----------



## 20yearslater

Yup and then the insomnia hits....... wow, last night was bad took a bit to fall asleep but tonight 2 hours later, here I am. I am so hot to touch I kicked off the blankets, 
but then I have the a/c on and im bloody cold. -.- 

But yay for me for the insomnia, and I might add the carpal tunnel is back in my wrists odd since I had the surgery for that. lol...... all good signs, even with the others gone.

I may break down and buy one tomorrow... im a sucker for punishment.


----------



## Laura2806

lmao! your funny hun!! 

Cervix is still high so Fx'ed!!!! xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

Im rooting for you Laura :D


----------



## Excalibur

Laura & Chasta - Fingers and toes are tightly crossed for your BFP's :dust: xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

Excalibur said:


> Laura & Chasta - Fin gers and toes are tightly crossed for your BFP's :dust: xxx

thanks sugar, where are you at in the game this month?


----------



## Excalibur

20yearslater said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura & Chasta - Fin gers and toes are tightly crossed for your BFP's :dust: xxx
> 
> thanks sugar, where are you at in the game this month?Click to expand...

You're more than welcome hunni. AF is due for me in about 2 days but we are not TTC at the moment, got too much going on at the moment and I'm on Anti Depressants so don't want to risk getting pregnant whilst I am on those xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Sitting here staring at this FR test that JUMPED INTO MY CART TODAY...:blush:

I was like huh, how did you get there? I asked DH if I should go pee he said eat. lol, my huge appetite went from a horse to bird.

Annnd, while at Wal-Mart, I am so renown for grabbing my boobs when it pops into my mind well I forgot to check my cervix this morning - so I went into the bathroom to check and it is smack dab in the middle. not low anymore, kind of wondering if these cramps I am having are from it going back into place. 

Just though I would share another lovely walmart story. :thumbup: Cause im cool like that. :haha:
:winkwink: see better mood

oh and ya, I guess It could have been worse, could have tackled CP full force like my I do my boob, unaware im doing it in public HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAA!!!!!!


----------



## 20yearslater

Excalibur said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura & Chasta - Fin gers and toes are tightly crossed for your BFP's :dust: xxx
> 
> thanks sugar, where are you at in the game this month?Click to expand...
> 
> You're more than welcome hunni. AF is due for me in about 2 days but we are not TTC at the moment, got too much going on at the moment and I'm on Anti Depressants so don't want to risk getting pregnant whilst I am on those xxClick to expand...

Oh ok, I completely understand - your little guy is so handsome anyhow; Im sure I would wait too, if I had that little man giving me a hug and a kiss everyday. :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies! Here's hoping for tomorrow! 

Chasta did you test?? :D 

my tits bloody hurt! Never had them this sore before! Put that with super tired, massive wave of nausea earlier and when I was expecting Oscar if I stood up too quickly I got a really sharp pain about the same place as my pubic bone, and well I stood up quick at work and got the same really sharp pain that actually makes me yelp a little! No appetite neither. Hope this is building to a BFP tomorrow!! Xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

I will wait for the morning...... it will be one day closer, and should show better, Man I wish I could show someone my bbs LOLOLOL I could feed 10 babies off of these nipples.. 
 sorry guys im getting a bit excited I am at the point right now that if im not pg, I am going to sign myself into the loonie bin. 

Laura, you are 5 hours ahead of me - your testing tomorrow, heres hoping that we are able to post a picture of our BFP on here tomorrow. xx


----------



## armygirl

Hello ladies :D
I'm new to the site, & I am just wondering if anyone has had problems with low iron & trying to conceive? I would love some tips!


----------



## 20yearslater

armygirl said:


> Hello ladies :D
> I'm new to the site, & I am just wondering if anyone has had problems with low iron & trying to conceive? I would love some tips!

no, I haven't but iron is not my friend at all ;)
I was just looking up prenatals without iron, not even 10 mins ago.. 

Nice to meet ya BTW


----------



## armygirl

Nice to meet you as well :)
Iron is definitely not mine either! I am currently taking a multivitamin w/out iron, an iron supplement, as well as folic acid :S My hubby and I haven't been "trying" but we definitely haven't been not, and we have just found out that my low iron levels could be a major factor!


----------



## 20yearslater

armygirl said:


> Nice to meet you as well :)
> Iron is definitely not mine either! I am currently taking a multivitamin w/out iron, an iron supplement, as well as folic acid :S My hubby and I haven't been "trying" but we definitely haven't been not, and we have just found out that my low iron levels could be a major factor!

well, I didn't know that. I am taking 800mg of folic acid, and im eating 4 childrens gummies. (without iron) --- taste way better. LOLOLOL 

Im looking into a normal prenatal without iron but they are hard to come by. I am also thinking about starting to take extra calcium & magnesium + vit D but I am not to sure if it would be too much in my system. :shrug:


----------



## armygirl

I am so lost with what I should & shouldn't be taking.. i take 50 mgs of iron/day, my multivitamin, and I just looked at my folic acid and it says 1mg lol.. do you have any advice on things I should be taking to help? :) I am a petite girl, I weigh 101 and I'm about 5'6, I'm sure gaining weight would help as well.. 

Thank you so much for chatting :)


----------



## 20yearslater

armygirl said:


> I am so lost with what I should & shouldn't be taking.. i take 50 mgs of iron/day, my multivitamin, and I just looked at my folic acid and it says 1mg lol.. do you have any advice on things I should be taking to help? :) I am a petite girl, I weigh 101 and I'm about 5'6, I'm sure gaining weight would help as well..
> 
> Thank you so much for chatting :)

yes you are tiny; I am sure I don't have to tell you that you are probably underweight. :flower: But you know what at least your trying. I think the biggest thing ( in my opinion) is the multi, and at least 800mgs of Folic acid. 

How are your eating habits? Fruits? Veggies? Milk? Whole grain? As long as you are eating healthy, do not have a thyroid issue, do not have an eating disorder etc... and are taking the mulit & at least the 800mgs of folic acid I think your good. lol

Your age differs too, I was looking into calcium and magnesium that is more because of my age(35) and arthritis runs in my family so does bone detrition. (My niece has Duchene's MD)

Hope this helps


----------



## armygirl

Okay! Where would I purchase the 800mgs? I bought my bottle I have now at a health food store, maybe a pharmacy would be better? Yes, I am trying with the food.. I'm having a rough-ish start lol but I do eat healthy for the most part :) I'm 21 years old!


----------



## 20yearslater

armygirl said:


> Okay! Where would I purchase the 800mgs? I bought my bottle I have now at a health food store, maybe a pharmacy would be better? Yes, I am trying with the food.. I'm having a rough-ish start lol but I do eat healthy for the most part :) I'm 21 years old!

I bought mine at Walmart. :D It was the cheapest place I found them at. 

LOL - oh my yes I was 103 @ that age; with 2 little ones :D my girls are 17 & 18 now ;)


----------



## Laura2806

:bfn:


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> :bfn:


:( Aww, Laura, 

Don't lose hope yet - is your cervix still high? 
:hugs:


----------



## 20yearslater

its 6:30 here I just took my temp, I dropped a point in my temp not sure if that matters or not, POAS too waiting for the results and DH to text me. LOL

I had a dream that my front tooth broke in half, not half way down, but in half at the middle and it fell off and I could see the whole inside of my tooth. That was weird. ;) Im going to shit my pants if this is neg.... Im going to cry if it a +


----------



## 20yearslater

:bfn:


----------



## Laura2806

Cervix is really high and feels like its pointing backwards slightly :wacko: 

sorry you got BFN hunni :hugs: xzx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Cervix is really high and feels like its pointing backwards slightly :wacko:
> 
> sorry you got BFN hunni :hugs: xzx

me too, ive been crying all morning. :cry:
PMS is setting in I think, I checked my cervix and it is medium but very to the side of my wall. 

My mom is on her way over with coffee. By Monday, things will be fine one way or another for me. :)

Oh and YAY!!! for the height of your cervix - LOL Never thought I would be cheering for that :wacko: but things have been surprizing me lately.


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - You make me giggle :haha:

Aww thank you very much, too right hehe, sometimes it makes me wonder if I want to share him with a sibling :blush: :hugs: 

Sorry to hear that you got a BFN! :( :hugs: xx 

Laura - Good signs hunni! :thumbup: :dust: I'm sorry to hear that you got a BFN though, there is still time chick, don't lose hope just yet! :hugs: xx

Armygirl - Hello hun :hi: Welcome to the thread and BnB! :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Give me a smile Chasta hunni!! You now you want too!! :D how's your cervix today? It's not PMS it's hose pregnancy hormones! 

Haha still high! Really high intact today! Will update once I've been the docs! 

Thanks natt hunni, not tested today but got a sample to take the docs with me, wonder what she will say/do/suggest! 

With regards to sharing Tyler with a sibling I wonder that too but then I see my friends children and realise that's what Oscar needs :) I don't want him to be an only child, not have a play friend at home, someone to argue and fight with, someone to protect, get upto mischief with, support through hard times, see get married, have children, share advice with, etc etc xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Give me a smile Chasta hunni!! You now you want too!! :D how's your cervix today? It's not PMS it's hose pregnancy hormones!
> 
> Haha still high! Really high intact today! Will update once I've been the docs!
> 
> Thanks natt hunni, not tested today but got a sample to take the docs with me, wonder what she will say/do/suggest!
> 
> With regards to sharing Tyler with a sibling I wonder that too but then I see my friends children and realise that's what Oscar needs :) I don't want him to be an only child, not have a play friend at home, someone to argue and fight with, someone to protect, get upto mischief with, support through hard times, see get married, have children, share advice with, etc etc xx

I totally agree with you about the child thing, mind you I wish I was 18 with 2kids under 1 :dohh: but I lived, they grew up and life moved on. They were really really close, until my youngest moved out. and now because of the different direction that she had chosen they barely see eye to eye. *sigh* 

Heres hoping that when the baby is born she will grow up A LOT - LOL


----------



## 20yearslater

Anyhow, :nope: all symptoms are gone Laura but thanks; even my boobs feel like fricken jelly :haha: kind of odd cause even with AF going to be here tomorrow, my BBs are usually more solid than this. :shrug: 
^^^^ I just read that your boob deflate once your progesterone decreases because AF is coming, and if you look at my chat my temp has gone down .4 in 4 days. So that makes sense.

My cervix is medium-low, I am having AF cramps in my hips now, and my Temp went down another Degree. I know Im out. 

I am ever so Rooting for you though Laura, at least if one of us get that BFP I will be good. :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

> Oh my word - this makes me so sad, I know we are both in better places now my X never hit me - BUT - I thought I had a stroke. I had a cat scan done and everything he didn't come with me. I even quit smoking and I had smoked for 20 yrs. but I just needed to make sure that - that - wasn't it. In the end I found out it was him all along. He stressed me out so bad that I thought I had a stroke. :hugs: My friend
> 
> OH BTW - is it just me or did we highjack this feed? LMAO ** sorry everyone, but hey I guess its good reading if someone was board.

Oh the girls never mind this dont ever worry!

Haha chick! I meant hit me in the eye with the spunk not the fist :D :haha: Aww men...they are evil chick :( Best rid. Awful that he didnt go with you what a dick!! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Please make this heat bugger off!
> 
> Sigh..having a right stress triying to work out how to make a cot fit in the bedroom...Alex is waving his arms and feets around too much, banging the side of his moses basket and waking himself up!
> 
> Starting opks today for the next week! Do I want a positive or not hmm...! x
> 
> Sure you do, you want that positive!!! In really bad heat i go stick my feet in the tub, just my feet, the cold water cools down my whole body temp. If i can't get the feet in the tub, I hold my hands under the cold water instead. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Im sooooo going to head off now and try that! We are so bad over here because we never ever have heatwaves but the second the weather gets warm we are bitching and moaning for it to bugger off!
> 
> My opk yesterday was darker than the others so hopefully I am headed for a positive rather than af like i did last cycle at ovulation time!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope so too, does this mean you are getting AF 2xs a month? or are you having long cycles?Click to expand...

I think the 14 day last month was just a flunk cycle as it was my first proper one after giving birth...this one is going strong :) Had a good few days with positive opks but dont know if and when i did ov as temping is a nightmare with alex atm! xx


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> DH got evicted !!!!!!!!
> 
> He was blamed for a bunch of stupid shit, like over loading the circuits I don't understand how that is --- He didn't friggen wire the bloody friggen house!!!!
> 
> I cant see how its his fault that the AC and the Dryer are on the same circuit - again not his fault that it bloody well caught fire either. GGGrrrrr WTH -- What a bunch of bull shit
> :growlmad:

omg that sounds total shit! I hope that when i get fully update this situation changed...off to keep reading! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry but I'm gonna be ignorant and not read through all the posts :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all ok and things are well, sorry to hear DH got evicted! Where he's stopping?
> 
> Me still no AF waiting till the weekend to test, loads easier when you don't have any in :haha: xx

omg laura..how could u not read back?! naughty girl!! :haha: :D :D


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry but I'm gonna be ignorant and not read through all the posts :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all ok and things are well, sorry to hear DH got evicted! Where he's stopping?
> 
> Me still no AF waiting till the weekend to test, loads easier when you don't have any in :haha: xx
> 
> Not to sure what you mean by stopping? If that means living LOL-he lives in N.Y - even though we are right beside each other Canada/USA The laws are so friggen different.
> 
> I feel so down hearted as if its my fault, and I guess in a way it is. He told me this would happen, and he told me that I shouldn't come down until he has moved or whatever. But I am just very bold..... :cry: I told him tonight that I am not his whore im his wife and I cant believe that people thinks that his wife shouldn't stay with him for awhile.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> So stressed that I laid down for over an hour, and Im finding it hard to eat.Click to expand...

I know its not easy but try not to let everything get to you. You are 100% right. Its disgusting that they are making you feel like you cant visit your own bloody husband! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get the ticker FF gives you when you click on someone's chart into my sig please? Xxx

oh yay for more stalkage!!


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> Ive been having these really weird pains in my left side, almost like I just ran a marathon however all I actually did was sit on my ass. :haha: it feels like a stich or a pulled mussel from running. Weird. On another note my temp was still up today, this month is so different from last month. And because this is only the second time charting I have no other normal chart to go by for myself.
> 
> I am also feeling a pinching in my bladder, I don't normally get bladder infections haven't had one in a long time. hummmm
> 
> Maybe im just a little stressed out, and of course being in the 2ww is not helping. :wacko:

could be your little eggy snuggling in! :D Exciting times when youre this far into the tww :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lol thanks hun, ill have a look on the iMac and see if I can figure it out
> 
> As for the pains they sound like good signs :thumbup: the problem with the TWW is we put everything down to implantabtion, snuggling beans, pregnancy symptoms etc when half the time its all in out heads or something we ate :haha:

LOL true that..the cycle I fell pregnant with alex i had zero symptoms for first time ever  x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Lol thanks hun, ill have a look on the iMac and see if I can figure it out
> 
> As for the pains they sound like good signs :thumbup: the problem with the TWW is we put everything down to implantabtion, snuggling beans, pregnancy symptoms etc when half the time its all in out heads or something we ate :haha:
> 
> I know......... :blush: LMAO -- however I have 5 days left before I can start to test, not sure If I want to do it at 10 DPO or wait for a couple more, I hate seeing that BFN - im no different than anyone else. LOL
> 
> We will see, I could use that one that is 5days before your missed period that brings me to 4 days from now, HAHA - ya maybe I need a past time, :haha: something to get my mind off stuff. But man in this heat! I don't even wan to open the door to outside, lol, I didn't the dishes and broke a sweat. HAClick to expand...

lol i get that just thinking about doing dishes these days  x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lol I say test when you feel like it, I always ty to tell myself it'll be negative then it's not so bad when only one line appears! Lol
> 
> Drank half a glass of wine but feel like I've downed several bottles!!! Not good! Xx

I was so good not drinking when ttc...reminds me of how i got totally freaking PLASTERED the cycle i caught the egg...was surprised he was born not drunk  x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> 1 week today girls for AF to be here..... lets do a poll, LOL when should I test, 5 days before AF(8dpo) - 3 days before AF(10dpo) - the day Before AF(12dpo) or the morning it should be here????
> 
> Oh my - I am really feeling as though I don't have a life right now. LMAO!!!!
> DD is gone to her granparents
> DH is in another country
> sigh* --- oh oh I just got cramps on my lower right side.
> 
> Is it time to test yet? Is it time to test yet? Is it time to test yet. YA Ok Im board, so I let DH have access to my FF chart online - LOL should I start shit and put Yes to intercourse today to see if he is paying attention!!! LOL
> 
> HAHAHA!! Well I suppose I will gooooooooo :cry: its only 7pm here. gah sigh have a good night everyone.
> 
> OH my was that thunder - YUP I guess im going to go watch the storm
> :hugs:

Love watching storms! Ive been known to test from 7dpo so id be saying test test lol :D x


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> Oh my word - this makes me so sad, I know we are both in better places now my X never hit me - BUT - I thought I had a stroke. I had a cat scan done and everything he didn't come with me. I even quit smoking and I had smoked for 20 yrs. but I just needed to make sure that - that - wasn't it. In the end I found out it was him all along. He stressed me out so bad that I thought I had a stroke. :hugs: My friend
> 
> OH BTW - is it just me or did we highjack this feed? LMAO ** sorry everyone, but hey I guess its good reading if someone was board.
> 
> Oh the girls never mind this dont ever worry!
> 
> Haha chick! I meant hit me in the eye with the spunk not the fist :D :haha: Aww men...they are evil chick :( Best rid. Awful that he didnt go with you what a dick!! xClick to expand...

lol - opps :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:



> Can anyone tell me why FF bumped up my CHs to the 14th now, my temp went up again this morning - is this why?
> 
> This is my fist chart ovulating, last month I did not O, now my chart looks really funny.
> 
> That was kind of depressing......:cry: in corner........

Clear thermal shift at the end of fertile period of cm...14th looks perfect to me for ov :) X


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> I knew I should had picked up more when I was at DHs house, they are cheep there 2 for 8.00
> 
> here your paying 12.00 for 1
> 
> I have 2 pg tests and I also have 2 OPKs as well.
> 
> --- I am going stupid though, ----
> different things I go to say and the word I go to use is wrong, and as soon as I say it I know it..... Things I go to type I completely misspell them go to use the keyboard and I press the same wrong key at least 2xs..... What in the world.
> 
> I am feeling really dizzy, so I deceided to eat something and my scrambled eggs and toast was not smelling or tasting like I wanted them too. :( I feel as though this is all in my head!!!
> 
> My BBs are still sore the soreness has only gone away for a half a day after Oing, and I thought that someone was sitting on my chest last night when I was laying down, I wanted to cry cause I was starting to get scared --- I tell you if im not pregnant, I am having the doctor put me on *happy pills* - cause this is really crappy. :cry: plus the pain in my tummy grrr
> 
> I joined another chat there are only two of us in it LMAO but still were comparing symptoms HAHA!! she is a day ahead of me theres nothing like feeding the madness!!!!
> 
> Ok im done ranting for a bit I suppose. ---- and my skin has been so oily - wow, I have 3 pimples on my forehead alone - again I feel like a dumb ass because I know that these are symptoms - but I am only 6-7DPO :dohh:

All sonds really promising to me chick! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> thats good hun.
> 
> BFN here, took it hard today, just wanna sit and cry! If i'm not pregnant i wish the witch would just show the fuck up!

your bfp is coming hun i know it x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> Aww Laura; I know what you mean - I cried a few times yesterday little things triggered me, I spent most of the day here on BnB (cause I don't have a life with DD being gone and DH so far away):haha:
> AND THEN...
> I read a post in the 2ww (over 35) titled I guess I am that 1-5 - so I read it :cry::cry:
> 
> It talked about how she was told that her LO if born would have Downs, and her and her husband decided to terminate. I cried and cried, all I kept thinking was if there was any disability out there that would be the best one( I know that sounds bad I really hope you know what I meant) Not saying that I would want that, but I would have taken it!
> Sorry, I brought this up I had to share because I was so dumbfounded over it.
> 
> Anyhow, don't give up hope yet sugar!!!! If I was closer Id be like lets go grab a coffee and take your little man to the park to play. :winkwink: AF hasn't shown her ugly face yet you still have a chance. :hugs:

I wanna go too! I understand what u mean chick...personally i wouldnt ever terminate. I had to with the ectopic but it still haunts. x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww thanks hunni :hugs: im stuck at work on my own :(
> 
> I know what you mean about downs syndrome, it certainly wouldn't make me terminate a pregnancy! Each child is created for a reason, they should have the right to leave for that reason!
> 
> found myself longing to be pregnant again yesterday and today (especially with the royal baby on the way!) and I hoped I wouldn't get to this point again but low and behold here I am!
> 
> I always really wanted this next baby but didn't think I would get so hung up on TTC so quickly!
> 
> Hopefully I can get an answer from the docs Friday and take things from there. Got AF cramps today but I know they can mean more than just AF!
> 
> Also I have started getting cramps throughout the whole of my cycle since having Oscar. I'll have to remember to mention that! Xx

Good luck with the doc today!

Its so easy hun..its the main reason im scared to comitt to actively ttc atm. That and the fact alex is only 13wks lol x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> I don't know, What I do know is when I first started to check myself I was pushing so hard that I gave myself cramps, :haha: I wanted to see how hard or soft I was -- it was like poking a bruise :haha:
> 
> I hope that it was implantation for you hun, but if not I hope AF comes quick and swift, in and out. :)

I cant even bloody find mine lol x


----------



## sarahuk

armygirl said:


> Nice to meet you as well :)
> Iron is definitely not mine either! I am currently taking a multivitamin w/out iron, an iron supplement, as well as folic acid :S My hubby and I haven't been "trying" but we definitely haven't been not, and we have just found out that my low iron levels could be a major factor!

Welcome! Not great on iron info here from me :( Sorry uhun! x


----------



## sarahuk

my update incoming later...have to run alex to the dr :) x


----------



## Laura2806

Hope your dudes all good hunni! 

Our update - no AF (ATM) no pills from docs as there is a chance I could be pregnant she wouldn't prescribe any so I have to just put up with it if AF arrives. I'm sure I will manage, won't be nice but still! She also said they won't run tests until I haven't had a period for 6months! So no better off but oh we'll! Lol also we have to go ahead to reduce Oscar's gaviscon when we want to, gonna try after the wedding and hope for the best! Xx


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> my update incoming later...have to run alex to the dr :) x

Hope all is well, I was wondering where you ran off too? (for the last few days not just now) LOL

:hugs:


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Hope your dudes all good hunni!
> 
> Our update - no AF (ATM) no pills from docs as there is a chance I could be pregnant she wouldn't prescribe any so I have to just put up with it if AF arrives. I'm sure I will manage, won't be nice but still! She also said they won't run tests until I haven't had a period for 6months! So no better off but oh we'll! Lol also we have to go ahead to reduce Oscar's gaviscon when we want to, gonna try after the wedding and hope for the best! Xx

WOW - 6 months, holy crap! Im thinking that there is a real other reason why it a no show this month though. :winkwink:
:flower:


----------



## Laura2806

I bloody hope so!! lol I'm ok about it all as i really dont feel like AF will show, however, cervix is low atm :wacko:


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> I bloody hope so!! lol I'm ok about it all as i really dont feel like AF will show, however, cervix is low atm :wacko:

I wonder if you ride the old horse if it will push it back up there.:rofl:
Just kidding honey - I hope it floats back up there.


----------



## 20yearslater

AF Just got me :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're more than welcome hunni :hugs: 

I totally understand that hun and would love for Tyler to have a sibling too, maybe not just yet, want to get myself well and off the meds before we even consider TTC #2. 

I thought that's what the Doctor may do hunni, they wouldn't risk giving you pills if there was a chance that you may be pregnant, which I think you are :winkwink: xx

AF is 1 day late for me, I have been slightly crampy though so I think AF will be here real soon! :(


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - Sorry to hear that the witch got you :( :hugs: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

I know im not pregnant..........

Does anyone know why my temp didn't drop below my cover line this morning. Last month, when I got AF at around the same time my temp dropped that morning and I knew she was going to hit me sometime that day. 

Why didn't it do that this time?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hope your dudes all good hunni!
> 
> Our update - no AF (ATM) no pills from docs as there is a chance I could be pregnant she wouldn't prescribe any so I have to just put up with it if AF arrives. I'm sure I will manage, won't be nice but still! She also said they won't run tests until I haven't had a period for 6months! So no better off but oh we'll! Lol also we have to go ahead to reduce Oscar's gaviscon when we want to, gonna try after the wedding and hope for the best! Xx

Im crossing fingers for the gavi! Will be grat if you can get him off it! I cant WAIT!

Yeah its cos it can take 12months plus to get the hormones back post partum. Im sure its all ok tho and its just ur bfp building :) X


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> my update incoming later...have to run alex to the dr :) x
> 
> Hope all is well, I was wondering where you ran off too? (for the last few days not just now) LOL
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks chicken :) My little bunchikin hasnt been well this last few days. Hes had a lot of severe stomach cramping and so has been in a needing mummy phase. The joys of severe reflux! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I bloody hope so!! lol I'm ok about it all as i really dont feel like AF will show, however, cervix is low atm :wacko:

cervix is the most unreliable test of fertility/pregnancy...remember that! :) x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> AF Just got me :cry:

OMg hun...I am so so sorry :( Are you holding up ok? :( x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - You're more than welcome hunni :hugs:
> 
> I totally understand that hun and would love for Tyler to have a sibling too, maybe not just yet, want to get myself well and off the meds before we even consider TTC #2.
> 
> I thought that's what the Doctor may do hunni, they wouldn't risk giving you pills if there was a chance that you may be pregnant, which I think you are :winkwink: xx
> 
> AF is 1 day late for me, I have been slightly crampy though so I think AF will be here real soon! :(

ohhhhh...surprise bfp incoming maybe! x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> I know im not pregnant..........
> 
> Does anyone know why my temp didn't drop below my cover line this morning. Last month, when I got AF at around the same time my temp dropped that morning and I knew she was going to hit me sometime that day.
> 
> Why didn't it do that this time?

Temps are a bit weird hun..they dont always act the way we expect...for me, I used to have some cycles where I would drop below coverline and others where it would drop after af had left :) The more cycles you do and track the more youll see what is normal for you. Though I dont think youll have to track too many cycles for that bfp! x


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> my update incoming later...have to run alex to the dr :) x
> 
> Hope all is well, I was wondering where you ran off too? (for the last few days not just now) LOL
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks chicken :) My little bunchikin hasnt been well this last few days. Hes had a lot of severe stomach cramping and so has been in a needing mummy phase. The joys of severe reflux! xClick to expand...

Oh Im sorry to hear that this is why, I kind of thought maybe you had a couple day vacay :D -- Not so much huh. :hugs:

he is doing better now though I hope, having a sick baby is no fun at all you feel so helpless.


----------



## 20yearslater

:)


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> I know im not pregnant..........
> 
> Does anyone know why my temp didn't drop below my cover line this morning. Last month, when I got AF at around the same time my temp dropped that morning and I knew she was going to hit me sometime that day.
> 
> Why didn't it do that this time?
> 
> Temps are a bit weird hun..they dont always act the way we expect...for me, I used to have some cycles where I would drop below coverline and others where it would drop after af had left :) The more cycles you do and track the more youll see what is normal for you. Though I dont think youll have to track too many cycles for that bfp! xClick to expand...

Thanks sugar, Ya my temp stayed the same today as well, but I am now on CD2 with the same temp, just like last month but up .2 degree more. 

The next planed visit with DH isn't until he can make it down here, so I guess Dec - February so in saying that, I do believe I am done TTC. We will see

:hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> my update incoming later...have to run alex to the dr :) x
> 
> Hope all is well, I was wondering where you ran off too? (for the last few days not just now) LOL
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks chicken :) My little bunchikin hasnt been well this last few days. Hes had a lot of severe stomach cramping and so has been in a needing mummy phase. The joys of severe reflux! xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh Im sorry to hear that this is why, I kind of thought maybe you had a couple day vacay :D -- Not so much huh. :hugs:
> 
> he is doing better now though I hope, having a sick baby is no fun at all you feel so helpless.Click to expand...

He does actually seem happier in himself today..happier than he has been. But then we reduced his meds back to the previous dose and upped his ranitadine (zantac) and so far no screaming fits :)

x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> AF Just got me :cry:
> 
> OMg hun...I am so so sorry :( Are you holding up ok? :( xClick to expand...
> 
> I will be honest, before AF showed up I was literally on the bathroom floor bawling so hard I couldn't move. Big part was that I knew I wasn't that morning because my bb had deflated, lol and after all the symptoms that I had felt I started to feel as though I had another mc, and then that brought me back and made things even worse. This was the worst PMS I have felt in I cant even tell you when.
> 
> However, Once AF actually showed up at about 2ish, I was fine, crying stopped, bad thoughts ceased, I started to feel normal again - and even started to plan my daughter baby shower.
> 
> I am having to come to terms that I will probably never have another child. The distance - the money - DH still has not got his boys checked again the money, hes moving into a place that is double what he was paying. I just sit here and think, the 1 test is 220.00 take the money and get it done. I think that DH just thinks that its only another yer.... to me, well I think OH MY fricken word its another bloody year gone by!!
> 
> I am having some issues, my mom told me to just go - go back to school and keep trying -.- lol not her that would have to pay back a loan. She goes if you get pregnant take a week off as if your sick and then go finish your year.
> 
> I don't know, feeling worthless I guess. LMAO so I guess to answer your question, Im not doing very well. Seriously considering going back on happy pill (anti-depressants) the last time was on them was when I left my ex husband.
> 
> Maybe I should just go back to bed. Its gloomy here today lol im sure that's not helping me either.
> :flower:Click to expand...

Sweetie :flower:

Firstly...dont let temps confuse you. My bfp cycles in the past, ive had ones where my temps were like the damn swiss alps..up, down, up down...so they arent a good indicator post ovulation really of whats going on inside.

I know how you are feeling hun. But DONT feel worthless..you should never feel like that. I know sometimes its easier said than done...there were times i thought it over my ttc journey..but you totally are NOT. Its not an easy journey and at times we will feel like its going the opposite direction to what we want..but stay on this path babes. You will get there.

Dont go on the anti depressants chick. For one that will be a risk to any unborn feutus, and for two, you DONT need them. It takes a strong lady to raise two kids at the age of 18 on her own. Says a lot about who you are to me :)

We are here for you hun..day or night, dont feel alone <3 x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> I know im not pregnant..........
> 
> Does anyone know why my temp didn't drop below my cover line this morning. Last month, when I got AF at around the same time my temp dropped that morning and I knew she was going to hit me sometime that day.
> 
> Why didn't it do that this time?
> 
> Temps are a bit weird hun..they dont always act the way we expect...for me, I used to have some cycles where I would drop below coverline and others where it would drop after af had left :) The more cycles you do and track the more youll see what is normal for you. Though I dont think youll have to track too many cycles for that bfp! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks sugar, Ya my temp stayed the same today as well, but I am now on CD2 with the same temp, just like last month but up .2 degree more.
> 
> The next planed visit with DH isn't until he can make it down here, so I guess Dec - February so in saying that, I do believe I am done TTC. We will see
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

No way...you are SO not done. :grr:

What exactly are the problems with the visa? xx


----------



## 20yearslater

:)


----------



## Laura2806

Chasta hunni so sorry the witch got you :hugs: :dust: for next cycle xxx

Thanks natt, I didn't think they would neither bit worth speaking to them :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah sorry Alex has been in pain but glad he's feeling better now! 

Chasta sorry to hear about DH's health, hopefully this last treatment will be just that! Xx


----------



## Laura2806

CD1 ladies!

Sarah hun do you still have the link for the lady you used to do your prediction/reading? wanna get one done now AF has arrived! :) xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> CD1 ladies!
> 
> Sarah hun do you still have the link for the lady you used to do your prediction/reading? wanna get one done now AF has arrived! :) xx

Awww, Sorry Laura that AF started. I was really hoping that you got your BFP.
:hugs:


----------



## 20yearslater

My temp did a face plant ----WoW CD3


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, I'm ok with it :) nice to know where we stand so we can get on with TTC :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hmm I did but its on the old laptop...which is now only useful as a coffee cup stand :( I linked it on Jessicas journal a few pages ago I think.

So sorry for CD1 Laura :( I was so hoping that this would be your month and so hope that you are holding up ok.

Wow Chasta....your poor hubby sounds like he has really had to go through it with the Cancer. Massive hugs to both of you (lets be honest, its not just the patient that goes through cancer its the family too).

Is it not possible for you to perhaps looking at taking some extended time up with your husband and move back together? I know that wouldnt be an easy feat with your children, but just thinking about how you need to live your life too and be happy chick xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I wish, CD3 for me though! :( Sorry to hear that Alex has been unsettled again chick, hope he gets well soon :hugs: xxx 

Laura - You're welcome hunni, oh most definitely chick! :D 

I'm sorry to hear that AF arrived chick, glad to hear that you are ok with it though and at least you know where you are in your cycle now :hugs: xxx

Chasta - Wishing your Husband a quick recovery :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

You know...the sad face tells me perhaps you aught to ask to switch to sertraline :D Then you can happily get on with things and not have to worry about bfps!

My little man seems really needy today. Hes so exhausted but only wants to sleep on my knee and not on either the bed or in his cot 

Sneaking in on AF day for me in a few days...wonder when its coming! So happy that this cycle was a proper one and not a 14 day one like last month. Not much chance of me being preggo though...we had sex once in my fertile window and even then its only in my window if i ovulated on the first positive opk I had this month, which I never do. Really need to temp with my long surges to be even close to sure of when but its so hard to do with alex. Guess it will just have to be a guessing game for moi! xx


----------



## Excalibur

I can't pluck up the confidence to tell my Doctor that we want to TTC again :( Karl had to tell him about one of my problems this morning, got to have some blood tests done and maybe a scan on my ovaries depending on the outcome of the tests, he said he thinks I may have PCOS? I don't understand it though as I have regular AF's and I had Tyler in December? :wacko: 

Aww bless him chick, can't beat Mummy cuddles :cloud9: 

It only takes once to get a BFP chick! Great to hear that it was a proper cycle though instead of a 14 day cycle! :happydance: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> Hmm I did but its on the old laptop...which is now only useful as a coffee cup stand :( I linked it on Jessicas journal a few pages ago I think.
> 
> So sorry for CD1 Laura :( I was so hoping that this would be your month and so hope that you are holding up ok.
> 
> Wow Chasta....your poor hubby sounds like he has really had to go through it with the Cancer. Massive hugs to both of you (lets be honest, its not just the patient that goes through cancer its the family too).
> 
> Is it not possible for you to perhaps looking at taking some extended time up with your husband and move back together? I know that wouldnt be an easy feat with your children, but just thinking about how you need to live your life too and be happy chick xx

As much as I would love to do that, I don't want to live in the USA---at all---


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> I can't pluck up the confidence to tell my Doctor that we want to TTC again :( Karl had to tell him about one of my problems this morning, got to have some blood tests done and maybe a scan on my ovaries depending on the outcome of the tests, he said he thinks I may have PCOS? I don't understand it though as I have regular AF's and I had Tyler in December? :wacko:
> 
> Aww bless him chick, can't beat Mummy cuddles :cloud9:
> 
> It only takes once to get a BFP chick! Great to hear that it was a proper cycle though instead of a 14 day cycle! :happydance: xx

How long are your cycles hun? It is usual for pcos to produce longer and more irregular periods but not all the time. PCOS can make conceiving difficult but again it depends a lot on how the cysts are. PCOS is something that you do need investigation to determine so the blood tests alone wont tell him much. I assume he is checking your hormone levels. Id he referring you to a FS? x


----------



## sarahuk

Hmm yeah I can see your point Chasta about the living situation. Definitely a difficult one :( I wish I had some amazing advice but Matt and I werent seperated under such difficult situations. Big hugs chick x


----------



## 20yearslater

:)


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - My cycles are roughly 28 days hun. Yeah I am booked in to see the Nurse in 2 weeks time to take some bloods to check my hormone levels, no he's not referring me to a FS chick. He said it all depends on what my blood test results come back as as to wether he will refer me for a scan etc xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ok hun, I'll have flick back :) 

I'm good hunni, just glad to know where we stand and excited to start temping and TTC properly :) 

Thanks natt hun, sorry she got you too! How strange that even with my cycles being completely out of whack we're back to me being 1day behind you! :D 

Glad your cycles back to normal hunni, maybe try temping and do it on the days you can, to at least give you. A rough idea, might get you back into the habit and want for sex! Lol 

What's making him want to check for PCOS hun? It was my worry with my stupid cycles, but doc wasn't interested! 

Chasta I'm the same with friends! Apart from my TTC ladies I have two close friends and my sister in law. I have other friends but I don't see them often, I wish I saw the one more though, but it's hard for her with me having Oscar, she's had two losses, one early and one 3days before her due date, I have one from uni who I speak to again now but haven't saw her for years, and that's it, I'd sooner have few friends who I can rely on than many who aren't there. :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hunni :) It is strange isn't it? I had an extra AF than you and we are now back to being similar :shock: Thank you chick, I expected her to arrive to be honest as we haven't really been DTD, to be quite honest, I just have no sex drive at the moment :nope: 

It is a problem that I have suffered with for as long as I can remember hun, only mentioned it to my Doctor yesterday though as I couldn't because of confidence issues, Karl had to mention it for me, otherwise it would never get sorted out, I don't really want to mention it on here though chick, it's embarrassing :blush: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

:)


----------



## 20yearslater

Excalibur said:


> Laura - You're welcome hunni :) It is strange isn't it? I had an extra AF than you and we are now back to being similar :shock: Thank you chick, I expected her to arrive to be honest as we haven't really been DTD, to be quite honest, I just have no sex drive at the moment :nope:
> 
> It is a problem that I have suffered with for as long as I can remember hun, only mentioned it to my Doctor yesterday though as I couldn't because of confidence issues, Karl had to mention it for me, otherwise it would never get sorted out, I don't really want to mention it on here though chick, it's embarrassing :blush: xx

Aww I know its easier said then done, but don't be embarrassed. :hugs: This is very very common. (40% of woman) - oh and this is prior to children and without taking any form of depression into consideration. 

I am not sure if your doctor recommended anything for you, but next time your in maybe ask him about this.

https://www.tong-kat-ali.com/tongkatali-woman.html

the only thing it did say on another report is that if you are breast feeding do not take. 

Sorry honey If im a little forward or blunt :flower: I just really hope you find your answers.


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - Aww thank you very much for that hun, I have just always been embarrassed about this problem and it stops me from doing a lot of things that I would like to do :blush: :hugs: 

He hasn't recommended anything for me yet apart from have some blood tests taken and take things from there, I guess it's down to the results as to what happens next. 

Thank you for that link hunni and no I'm not breastfeeding, only manage 2 weeks as Tyler was born with a tongue tie so we struggled with breastfeeding :( 

You are not at all forward or blunt chick, I appreciate all your help and advice, thank you :flower: xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

oh my word ladies, so when it rains it pours!!! I drove for 1.5hours picked up my youngest daughter to do the registry for her BB shower, we were at Sears for 2 hours doing the registry when we came out a crowed of people were around my car.........

this guy tells me that his wife backed into my car, my whole bloody front bumper was hanging on by a thread. *sigh* However, it was wonderful of him to have stayed to make sure that I received all of his info. Kind of creepy but he even followed me to drop DD off to make sure that the car didn't die. He then followed me to the accident reporting centre. I also found out that if I didn't get their info, I would have been screwed. Everything is going through their insurance....YAY

My car is older and not worth much, I took collision off as well as comprehensive. :O

I tell you, no BBT for me this morning, stayed at a friends we were up till 3:30am LMAO, then the insurance company calls first thing. Oh well done now.
xx


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hmm yeah I can see your point Chasta about the living situation. Definitely a difficult one :( I wish I had some amazing advice but Matt and I werent seperated under such difficult situations. Big hugs chick x
> 
> I know sugar, I wish you did too. :winkwink: This is life, it is what you make of it. I appreciate all the chat though, wow. I really and truly have no one else to talk to about this stuff. I pick my friends carefully and in turn I do not have many, lol only 2 and one acquaintance (who is my daughters boyfriends mother)
> 
> None of them know or understand, the one never wanted any children had an abt then got pg again and now only has her 1DD(who is 17 with a 3mth old)
> 
> The next had 2 kids, then an abt and her and her DF were still together she ended up getting Pg again 4 months later and had a DD. she then said to me (when I found out I was pg and then told her I had a mc) sorry but all I kept thinking was what the fuck are you doing! -- I was so hurt, she was suppose to be my closest.
> 
> Then number 3 LOL - when I told her I was pg, and then lost it all she said was well - I just wasn't meant to be. again, she had an abt with her last one, she never wanted any either had her fist young, married yrs later her DH had no children so she gave him one.
> 
> I am the only person(as in friends wise) who never ever did that.
> 
> Im rambling I know. Anyhow, I guess I just need to find my own peace. :D
> 
> ttyl, I am still so tired today, and I just woke up at 9:30.Click to expand...

im a firm believer that rambling is a good thing...its like self therapy...theres always sence in there!

What awful things to say to you :( id be so pissed!!

Hope you are feeling ok today sugar?

Do you have facebook? Im there more than i am here lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - My cycles are roughly 28 days hun. Yeah I am booked in to see the Nurse in 2 weeks time to take some bloods to check my hormone levels, no he's not referring me to a FS chick. He said it all depends on what my blood test results come back as as to wether he will refer me for a scan etc xx

Makes mucho sense! Is it specific cycle day testing? x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Ok hun, I'll have flick back :)
> 
> I'm good hunni, just glad to know where we stand and excited to start temping and TTC properly :)
> 
> Thanks natt hun, sorry she got you too! How strange that even with my cycles being completely out of whack we're back to me being 1day behind you! :D
> 
> Glad your cycles back to normal hunni, maybe try temping and do it on the days you can, to at least give you. A rough idea, might get you back into the habit and want for sex! Lol
> 
> What's making him want to check for PCOS hun? It was my worry with my stupid cycles, but doc wasn't interested!
> 
> Chasta I'm the same with friends! Apart from my TTC ladies I have two close friends and my sister in law. I have other friends but I don't see them often, I wish I saw the one more though, but it's hard for her with me having Oscar, she's had two losses, one early and one 3days before her due date, I have one from uni who I speak to again now but haven't saw her for years, and that's it, I'd sooner have few friends who I can rely on than many who aren't there. :) xx

Im the same...Im closer to you ladies than any other in my life to tell the truth lol.

I think u have pcos laura.

Have you noticed we are all synching our AFs? lol x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - You're welcome hunni :) It is strange isn't it? I had an extra AF than you and we are now back to being similar :shock: Thank you chick, I expected her to arrive to be honest as we haven't really been DTD, to be quite honest, I just have no sex drive at the moment :nope:
> 
> It is a problem that I have suffered with for as long as I can remember hun, only mentioned it to my Doctor yesterday though as I couldn't because of confidence issues, Karl had to mention it for me, otherwise it would never get sorted out, I don't really want to mention it on here though chick, it's embarrassing :blush: xx

Bah hun u know we are a.ways here for you and that theres no need to be embaressed about anything when it comes to us! If you dont want to share tho we are fine with that. If you do you know we are here for you, whether you share it here or in the other place <3 x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> oh my word ladies, so when it rains it pours!!! I drove for 1.5hours picked up my youngest daughter to do the registry for her BB shower, we were at Sears for 2 hours doing the registry when we came out a crowed of people were around my car.........
> 
> this guy tells me that his wife backed into my car, my whole bloody front bumper was hanging on by a thread. *sigh* However, it was wonderful of him to have stayed to make sure that I received all of his info. Kind of creepy but he even followed me to drop DD off to make sure that the car didn't die. He then followed me to the accident reporting centre. I also found out that if I didn't get their info, I would have been screwed. Everything is going through their insurance....YAY
> 
> My car is older and not worth much, I took collision off as well as comprehensive. :O
> 
> I tell you, no BBT for me this morning, stayed at a friends we were up till 3:30am LMAO, then the insurance company calls first thing. Oh well done now.
> xx

Wow that would not have happened here they would have either totally drove off or stuck around and then blamed you lol x


----------



## 20yearslater

:)


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - No it's not specific cycle day testing chick, just to check my hormone levels, that's what the Doctor said anyway. Thank you hunni, that means a lot to me :hugs: <3 xx

Chasta - Omg! I'm so sorry to hear that someone bumped into your car! I agree with Sarah though, they wouldn't have stuck around if that was over here! :shock: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - No it's not specific cycle day testing chick, just to check my hormone levels, that's what the Doctor said anyway. Thank you hunni, that means a lot to me :hugs: <3 xx
> 
> Chasta - Omg! I'm so sorry to hear that someone bumped into your car! I agree with Sarah though, they wouldn't have stuck around if that was over here! :shock: xx



Wow, I guess I am just fortunate, I have had a few people say here too, lol. Maybe there was a few people who saw her and that's why she called her husband to come.


----------



## 20yearslater

The Bumper is 2700.00 alone - not including the noise that my mazda is making now.
The guy I was chatting with told me that there is a very large possibility that the car will be written off. :dohh:


On a separate note my FF chart is looking rather odd.... with the low temps, at least its a temp chart and not a heart monitor HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Excalibur

I guess you were very fortunate to be honest and yeah probably, couldn't really run with a lot of people watching! 

Eeeks, that's not good that your car might be written off! :shock: 

I'm sure your temps will rise once Ovulation has occurred chick :thumbup: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Excalibur said:


> I guess you were very fortunate to be honest and yeah probably, couldn't really run with a lot of people watching!
> 
> Eeeks, that's not good that your car might be written off! :shock:
> 
> I'm sure your temps will rise once Ovulation has occurred chick :thumbup: xx

Thanks hun, 

I know ive been looking on kijiji(its our new and used site) and I tell you, 5000.00 for a used car with 150 000kms and this wouldn't be so bad if it was a Honda - but crap - a Neon? Really!!!

As for the temps ya, im sure if I O this month I will see a jump again, its just weird cause they seem so low. ;)


----------



## Excalibur

You're welcome hunni :) 

Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear that chick, fingers crossed you manage to find a new car soon! :( 

I'm not really experienced on temping myself so can't really give much advice, sorry chick :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hmm yeah I can see your point Chasta about the living situation. Definitely a difficult one :( I wish I had some amazing advice but Matt and I werent seperated under such difficult situations. Big hugs chick x
> 
> I know sugar, I wish you did too. :winkwink: This is life, it is what you make of it. I appreciate all the chat though, wow. I really and truly have no one else to talk to about this stuff. I pick my friends carefully and in turn I do not have many, lol only 2 and one acquaintance (who is my daughters boyfriends mother)
> 
> None of them know or understand, the one never wanted any children had an abt then got pg again and now only has her 1DD(who is 17 with a 3mth old)
> 
> The next had 2 kids, then an abt and her and her DF were still together she ended up getting Pg again 4 months later and had a DD. she then said to me (when I found out I was pg and then told her I had a mc) sorry but all I kept thinking was what the fuck are you doing! -- I was so hurt, she was suppose to be my closest.
> 
> Then number 3 LOL - when I told her I was pg, and then lost it all she said was well - I just wasn't meant to be. again, she had an abt with her last one, she never wanted any either had her fist young, married yrs later her DH had no children so she gave him one.
> 
> I am the only person(as in friends wise) who never ever did that.
> 
> Im rambling I know. Anyhow, I guess I just need to find my own peace. :D
> 
> ttyl, I am still so tired today, and I just woke up at 9:30.Click to expand...
> 
> im a firm believer that rambling is a good thing...its like self therapy...theres always sence in there!
> 
> What awful things to say to you :( id be so pissed!!
> 
> Hope you are feeling ok today sugar?
> 
> Do you have facebook? Im there more than i am here lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I do have facebook, I have my settings up very high because of the X so I am not to sure if you would be able to find me. -
> (no pun LMFAO)Click to expand...

Cant find you! Ill pm you with a link to mine and then you can decide whether you want to add me or not chick. No offence if you want to not and keep it personal :D x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> The Bumper is 2700.00 alone - not including the noise that my mazda is making now.
> The guy I was chatting with told me that there is a very large possibility that the car will be written off. :dohh:
> 
> 
> On a separate note my FF chart is looking rather odd.... with the low temps, at least its a temp chart and not a heart monitor HAHAHAHAHA.

Bad news about the car! Will you be able to get another one?

I looked at your chart and it can be quite common to have a big temp decrease right when ovulation is about to happen. For some people its just an occasional thing but some women have it so frequently that they even use it as a tool as knowing when the egg is about to drop! x


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> The Bumper is 2700.00 alone - not including the noise that my mazda is making now.
> The guy I was chatting with told me that there is a very large possibility that the car will be written off. :dohh:
> 
> 
> On a separate note my FF chart is looking rather odd.... with the low temps, at least its a temp chart and not a heart monitor HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Bad news about the car! Will you be able to get another one?
> 
> I looked at your chart and it can be quite common to have a big temp decrease right when ovulation is about to happen. For some people its just an occasional thing but some women have it so frequently that they even use it as a tool as knowing when the egg is about to drop! xClick to expand...

good to know, I was starting to wonder about my thyroid. - lol


----------



## sarahuk

I wouldnt worry chick :D From what I understood with thyroid, you just tend to have a lower bbt in general. Atleast thts what i was told and i hav thyoid disease :D

x


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Ok hun, I'll have flick back :)
> 
> I'm good hunni, just glad to know where we stand and excited to start temping and TTC properly :)
> 
> Thanks natt hun, sorry she got you too! How strange that even with my cycles being completely out of whack we're back to me being 1day behind you! :D
> 
> Glad your cycles back to normal hunni, maybe try temping and do it on the days you can, to at least give you. A rough idea, might get you back into the habit and want for sex! Lol
> 
> What's making him want to check for PCOS hun? It was my worry with my stupid cycles, but doc wasn't interested!
> 
> Chasta I'm the same with friends! Apart from my TTC ladies I have two close friends and my sister in law. I have other friends but I don't see them often, I wish I saw the one more though, but it's hard for her with me having Oscar, she's had two losses, one early and one 3days before her due date, I have one from uni who I speak to again now but haven't saw her for years, and that's it, I'd sooner have few friends who I can rely on than many who aren't there. :) xx

Hey sugar, 

Congrats to you and hubby on your wedding. xoxox
I hope it was everything you wanted - and are having a wonderful time on the honeymoon. 
:flower:


----------



## Laura2806

So I'm being really lazy and a bad bnb member but I'm not gonna read back :blush: 

Hope you're all well! 

I'm home now so will be around more :) 

I have however found that being away has allowed me not to think about TTC as much and be happy with just seeing what happens so I may not be on as much as before in the hope I can stay more relaxed and it happens quickly. I might though just be here to support my ladies and not really do/say much about my cycles and see if that helps! Think we'll go with that one ;) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Just posted some wedding pics in my journal ladies :) xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Just posted some wedding pics in my journal ladies :) xx

Very nice, It looks like you had a wonderful day :flower: Congrats


----------



## Laura2806

thanks hun we sure did! 

How's things? xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> thanks hun we sure did!
> 
> How's things? xx

things are going LOL
I didn't ovulate again this month. -.- :nope:
Bought a car - 99 Toyota Tercel. :thumbup:
Moving DD into her dorm in a little over 2 weeks :cry:
Havent seen DH in almost a month and it looks like I wont be seeing him again until November ---- sometime ---- :cry::cry:


Oh well, what do you do. :shrug:


----------



## Laura2806

How long have you been TTC now? When will docs run tests? 

Yay for car! 

Your daughter will be fine, it'll be you who suffers! She will miss you just as much as you miss her, but she will have a great time! 

That sucks about DH :( how come you won't be seeing him until nov? 

I know what you mean Hun, just have to go its it don't we! :hugs: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> How long have you been TTC now? When will docs run tests?
> 
> Yay for car!
> 
> Your daughter will be fine, it'll be you who suffers! She will miss you just as much as you miss her, but she will have a great time!
> 
> That sucks about DH :( how come you won't be seeing him until nov?
> 
> I know what you mean Hun, just have to go its it don't we! :hugs: xx

We have been trying for 2 years, with one M/C last October, I have had all the blood work donesince then, and that bloody test to see if your tube are open and clear. 

I am still waiting for DH to spit in a cup, and I told him no more baby making until that happens. - he said it will be done by the end of this month.

As for why the length in between the visits, Money but also DD appointments this month, I don't want to be 10 hours away with it being her first month away from home either, and it might be different if it was the same town that she grew up in; but its in a very large city an hour and a half from home.

I might add that she has never traveled alone - ever before - and defiantly not in a city by herself.

Plus DD #2 I am holding a baby shower for her in October, November I would be able to go, but not for long I will not be 10 hours away and stuck in a storm when my baby goes into labour. So in saying that - yes I would love to be pregnant and have another child, however my children always comes first over my own wants and needs. Even if that means never having another one. This is the price I will pay from the day I heard that heart beat for the first time inside the womb. :flower:

Things will level off one way or another I am wondering if maybe it is stress as to why I am not Ovulating. Only time will tell right. 

Where did you go on your honeymoon?


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds like it very well could be stress causing it Hun :hugs: I know what you mean about doing anything for your kids though :) 

If its meant to happen it will :) 

We went to Dorset Hun, Bournemouth and the new forest, was lovely xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Sounds like it very well could be stress causing it Hun :hugs: I know what you mean about doing anything for your kids though :)
> 
> If its meant to happen it will :)
> 
> We went to Dorset Hun, Bournemouth and the new forest, was lovely xx

I googled those places and they look wonderful. :)

Congrats again Laura. :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks hun it is really lovely down there :) xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Oh my word.
So FF decided to give me my CH today for Friday, had to be stress why I wasn't ovulating, Friday was the day I bought the car.
Although my CP doesn't seem to line up - but my temp is saying yes. I guess I will find out if it stays up for the next while or not its already been 3 days.


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo for crosshairs!! Fingers crossed it stays up :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

So im a little, heck no a lot excited!!! Heard from the photographers today, they're hoping to have our pics done by the end of the week and online for us to look at, then we sit with them and put together our wedding album to send off to the printers and we asked about getting all the engagement pictures on a disc and they'll do us a fab offer on them so I've ordered them tonight just need to pay still dropping myself when I think about TTC too, feels good 

Waiting for the hubby to come to bed and snuggle so night all xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> So I'm being really lazy and a bad bnb member but I'm not gonna read back :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all well!
> 
> I'm home now so will be around more :)
> 
> I have however found that being away has allowed me not to think about TTC as much and be happy with just seeing what happens so I may not be on as much as before in the hope I can stay more relaxed and it happens quickly. I might though just be here to support my ladies and not really do/say much about my cycles and see if that helps! Think we'll go with that one ;) xx

Whatever you need to do honey...you know you always have our support regardless :flower: x


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun we sure did!
> 
> How's things? xx
> 
> things are going LOL
> I didn't ovulate again this month. -.- :nope:
> Bought a car - 99 Toyota Tercel. :thumbup:
> Moving DD into her dorm in a little over 2 weeks :cry:
> Havent seen DH in almost a month and it looks like I wont be seeing him again until November ---- sometime ---- :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> Oh well, what do you do. :shrug:Click to expand...

You ovuated hun :) Only reason you have dotted crosshairs is because you have fertile CM noted after your thermal shift.

Aww hun...I hope that you two can get together before then? Not sure if youve covered that..playing catchup! xx


----------



## sarahuk

20yearslater said:


> Oh my word.
> So FF decided to give me my CH today for Friday, had to be stress why I wasn't ovulating, Friday was the day I bought the car.
> Although my CP doesn't seem to line up - but my temp is saying yes. I guess I will find out if it stays up for the next while or not its already been 3 days.

Ignore the CP honeyhun...its the most unreliable method of assessing for af/fertile period/pregnancy EVER! :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> So im a little, heck no a lot excited!!! Heard from the photographers today, they're hoping to have our pics done by the end of the week and online for us to look at, then we sit with them and put together our wedding album to send off to the printers and we asked about getting all the engagement pictures on a disc and they'll do us a fab offer on them so I've ordered them tonight just need to pay still dropping myself when I think about TTC too, feels good
> 
> Waiting for the hubby to come to bed and snuggle so night all xxx

ooo thats wonderful chicken!!! Hope to see lots more photos! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!!

Hope you are all doing good :D

Bittersweet over here. Yesterday was mine and Mattias's Anniversary and also was the day last year that I conceived my little munckin..definitely left me thinking a lot.

I really miss being pregnant ><


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> hey ladies!!
> 
> Hope you are all doing good :d
> 
> bittersweet over here. Yesterday was mine and mattias's anniversary and also was the day last year that i conceived my little munckin..definitely left me thinking a lot.
> 
> I really miss being pregnant ><

happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> 20yearslater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun we sure did!
> 
> How's things? xx
> 
> things are going LOL
> I didn't ovulate again this month. -.- :nope:
> Bought a car - 99 Toyota Tercel. :thumbup:
> Moving DD into her dorm in a little over 2 weeks :cry:
> Havent seen DH in almost a month and it looks like I wont be seeing him again until November ---- sometime ---- :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> Oh well, what do you do. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You ovuated hun :) Only reason you have dotted crosshairs is because you have fertile CM noted after your thermal shift.
> 
> Aww hun...I hope that you two can get together before then? Not sure if youve covered that..playing catchup! xxClick to expand...

Oh my, so I got a ticket in NY 2 years ago, and the ex did not give it to me when it came in the mail, DH looked into it to and holy crap, its 360.00; and then another 70.00 to have my licence suspension lifted. Holy crap!!! My licence was suspended!!!! 

I have gone back to USA over 20 times since then, they would have taken me to jail if I ever was pulled over again.

So I guess this is really putting a damper on me going over there to see him until that gets paid. WoW. Next? -- What else is next... :dohh:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Sarah hunni :) so far so good! Desperate to tell of my cramps and pains but I know I'll end up talking about them and analysing stuff! So im holding it all in! Lol 

Tell me about it! I miss my bump so so much!! Soon we won't have any need to miss them ;) 

Chasta, ouch! That's gonna sting your purse hunni :( why is it always one thing after another?!?! Things are never as bad as they seem though, try nd relax, have some time out to yourself and make a list of what needs doing in order or importance and work your way through. Might help a bit hun :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Happy belated anniversary chick, hope you had a great day xx

Chasta - I'm sorry to hear that hun :( xx

Laura - Ooo cramps and pains? :winkwink: I will have to obsess over your bumps for a while before I can obsess over my own :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

You'll have your own before you know it hunni, It's 18wks till christmas! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Fingers crossed and Christmas has come around so quick this year! Going to be a very busy one for us, with it being Tyler's 1st Birthday on the 19th aswell :shock: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Tell me about it!!! At least we get a bit of time with oscar being November lol


----------



## 20yearslater

All because of CM FF changed my CHs, I took the 15th out and volia, it is telling me that I ovulated on the 12th. It makes more sense that I Od one day early - than Oing 3 days late. Just had to share, starting to think considering that there is no BDing going on at all that I am going to stop chart my CM and CP all together until he comes down. I am going to keep taking my temp though, I find it rather fascinating. :D 

I hope all you ladies are having a wonderful weekend. xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - That is very true chick :D xx

Chasta - That's great that FF changed your CH and it makes more sense now :thumbup: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds like a plan chaste, CP means naff all and CM changes so much! I get EWCM before AF and got nothing at all when I Ov'd with Oscar! Temp is the way forward! :Haha: if we have another cycle I will start temping again, fed we won't though! Xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Hey Laura

I am sure you will have another cycle, Oscar is still a wee baby. :D It took you a year a little over a year to conceive him? It will happen. XX


----------



## 20yearslater

DHs analysis is in one month. :D he thinks that the doc is going to tell him that he can not have children, and that our M/C was that one in a million of a chance that he had. 

I just want to know, he goes my only question to you is how crushed are you going to be knowing we cant have any. I told him - my only question is what kind of birth control are we going to use if that is the case, I am not going to have another M/C over those odds. 

Anyhow ladies, just thought that I would give a little update. Oh and he thinks that he maybe able to swing coming to Canada at the end of next month. :O


----------



## sarahuk

OMG th\ats great news about the move!!

OFC he can have kids :D Think its a natural worry right before a SA..my other half was worried too xxx


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> OMG th\ats great news about the move!!
> 
> OFC he can have kids :D Think its a natural worry right before a SA..my other half was worried too xxx

Oh shit hun, sorry. Not moving, :( Just for a visit. You guys would have seen a whole page of :happydance: if he was moving here already. :)

We really thought that he couldn't make it till winter, I will take September. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Its almost sept now too..not ong to go!! Excited for you <3

Sorry if typos and short replies...got 15lb of baby on me  xx


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> Its almost sept now too..not ong to go!! Excited for you <3
> 
> Sorry if typos and short replies...got 15lb of baby on me  xx

Awwww - NO worries, :flower: I would give almost anything to have a 15lb baby on me right now. :baby:

However I would also love to have my 200lb other baby on me right now too :haha: Just saying. :dohh:


----------



## Laura2806

Chaste Hun, I meant I hope we conceive this cycle so there won't be another for a while :flower: took us 9months to conceive Ocar :) 

Yay for a visit soon Hun :) and lol about 200lb baby on you! 


Ladies I'm a tad confused, since i got pregnant i thought I'd got IBS and its gotten worse since Ocar was born, BUT the first 19-20days of my cycle I'm fine, get to CD20ish and I get really bloated, crampy and have to run to the bathroom almost every night, normally quite soon after eating, it's only been this cycle I've realised the pattern, at first I thought it was coke/Pepsi and creamy foods that caused it now I'm wondering if its my hormones, can they do this? Currently sitting here really uncomfy, bloated to the point I look pregnant and really gassy. Any ideas? Xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Chaste Hun, I meant I hope we conceive this cycle so there won't be another for a while :flower: took us 9months to conceive Ocar :)
> 
> Yay for a visit soon Hun :) and lol about 200lb baby on you!
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm a tad confused, since i got pregnant i thought I'd got IBS and its gotten worse since Ocar was born, BUT the first 19-20days of my cycle I'm fine, get to CD20ish and I get really bloated, crampy and have to run to the bathroom almost every night, normally quite soon after eating, it's only been this cycle I've realised the pattern, at first I thought it was coke/Pepsi and creamy foods that caused it now I'm wondering if its my hormones, can they do this? Currently sitting here really uncomfy, bloated to the point I look pregnant and really gassy. Any ideas? Xx

I have had IBS for about 15yrs now, the only thing that I found that helped was Evening primrose. I also found that when I was stressed out it would act up worse. I agree with you that can be a hormonal thing. Although I have had bouts that have lasted weeks. 

The only thing that my doctor told me to do was eat more fibre. XX 
Sorry wasn't more helpful.


----------



## Laura2806

Ok hun thanks :) it just seems weird that it started when preggo and now kicks in hald way through my cycle, weird! :wacko: 

Had some EWCm yesterday!!! got a little bit excited! :haha: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Laura2806 said:


> Ok hun thanks :) it just seems weird that it started when preggo and now kicks in hald way through my cycle, weird! :wacko:
> 
> Had some EWCm yesterday!!! got a little bit excited! :haha: xx

Yes, Its the little things that twinkle our toes that's for sure. :winkwink:


----------



## Laura2806

Certainly is Hun! We got our wedding pics today! oMG they are stunning, all 700 of them! I'll upload some to my journal when I get chance :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - That's great news about your OH coming to visit, not long to wait now either :happydance: xx

Laura - Yay for EWCM! :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

hehe thanks natt! no more since so i'm wondering if it was just CM mixed with OH's spermies, dont normally get it though so who knows! 

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun and you never know :winkwink:

AF is due for me in 4 days! Did a HPT this morning and it was a BFN! :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

True hun :) If i've ov'd in the last 3days theres no way we'll conceive this month, not had sex since sunday morning! I'm wanting it but fed up of it being me to do all the initiating! So i'm waiiting to see how long it is before simon makes a move :coffee: probably be waiting a while!! 

Still early days hun! Did you get that docs apt yet? xx


----------



## Excalibur

I'm sorry to hear that it's you who is doing all the initiating hun, hopefully Simon will make a move soon! :coffee: 

I haven't yet no hun, going to ring up first thing tomorrow morning I think as they always tell you to ring at 8:00am to be in with a chance of getting an appointment xx


----------



## Laura2806

Always been the same Hun, he doesn't have a high sexdrive but once the ideas in his head its not a problem :dohh: I'm being stubborn! :haha: 

Sounds like a good idea Hun :) 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Just keeping saying baby number 2 to him and he might perk up a bit :haha: xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Its a boy! :D My daughter is having a boy. LOL I had her Baby shower gift delivered it arrived today. I bought her the travel system, stroller/car seat combo. :D 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Laura2806

Haha we had a good chat (via txt) and i told him im fed up of initating but he said he feels awkward incase he messes it up, dont know why, we've never had a major cringe moment! So i told him not to be silly and i love his willy! :haha: all sorted now ;) 

Yay for a boy!!! Team blue!!!!!!! Ooooo what system was it? (brand and model) I love pushcahirs! cant wait to go double shopping :haha: 

1wk till testing, few aches, pains and cramps, sore nips, left one day right the next, heartburn etc, symptoms look good bu then they always do!! On ly time will tell :) 

Off to buy Oscar a push along tric thing this morning, only a £20 one, half price mind you! we're gonna get him one of the ones with the big long parent handle for his birthday, the ones that last forever! lol excited for that too!!!! then we have christmas! wont be spending too much though as its daft! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - That's great that everything is sorted now chick, haha love it! Love your little rhyme :haha:

Yay for 1 week until testing :happydance:

Hope you had fun shopping chick ;) xx

Chasta - Yay for team :blue: :happydance: xx

As you all know, we had 1 night where we was naughty and didn't use the pull out method, AF is due tomorrow and I have had slight cramping today so I checked my CP and I got two tiny spots of blood on the TP and nothing since, if she doesn't show up during the night then I might test in the morning :wacko: I'm pretty sure she will turn up though as I am almost certain that we missed Ov!


----------



## Laura2806

Looks like there will be lots of baby making in our house the next few weeks, we're in minus figures with the bank already and it's 3wks til payday. Fucked!! 

Thanks Natt hunni yesterday was lovely, we were supposed to be going food shopping today but will have to make do with what we have in, a fat lot of fuck all! And to a really nice garden centre tomorrow but we will stopping in now. I need to soap and bake to distress! Just got in a badedas bath, lovely but remind me of late pregnancy, just hope there's another cooking but then how money is I don't know if we're being stupid by TTC. Simon says we'll be ok but idk :shrug: 

Hunni I hope she didn't get you last night ;) any update? A BFP would really cheer me up right now!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I'm sorry to hear about your bank situation chick, lot's of baby making sounds like a plan though :blush:

You're welcome chick. You never know hunni, there very well could be another little bean snuggling in for the duration ;) You are not being silly at all chick, I'm sure you will find a way around it, we all do in these type of situations :hugs: 

No sign of AF as of yet chick but I am still cramping slightly and did a test this morning but it was a BFN :cry: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, it's a plan if Oscar will go to sleep!! Rather being a grumpy little bugger lol 

Hope so hunni, and god always provides so hopefully he will soon 

theres still hope!! How regualr have your cycles been since having Tyler? xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome chick. Bless him, hope his gums ease up soon chick, poor little man!

I'm sure he will do hun, I have faith in him :dust:

My cycles have been pretty regular to be honest, 30, 29, 27, and 31 days xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun, they seem to have a little, two teeth popped through just about! Yay! 

Me too hunni, but then he's been cruel and taken a few people needlessly of late, sweet Corbin and Sarah :( 

Ooo that's really good Hun, I hope she stayed away! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome chick. Yay for two teeth popping through :happydance: 

That is very true hunni :( R.I.P Sweet Baby Corbin and Sarah <3

Thank you chick, she is staying away at the moment, really sure that she will arrive real soon though! xx


----------



## sarahuk

sorry im awol atm...alex started teething and is really unsettled atm xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Poor little man! :( Hope his teeth pop through soon!

Tyler has been the exact same today, he has been crying most of the day :( xx


----------



## 20yearslater

Well ladies, I enrolled into college today. I actually start on Tuesday feeling a bit off about it - it most certainly has been a long time since ive been there. :D 

DH and I are now just going with the flow so we will see how that works out. I am now not able to go visit because of school. Really hope that he is still coming in October. :)


----------



## Excalibur

Chasta - That's great that you enrolled into College, good luck :D

Fingers crossed that your DH is still able to visit you in October.


----------



## Laura2806

Fab news Hun :) fxd he gets over in oct! 

CD2 for me. Sucks but meh!


----------



## sarahuk

Massive hugs laura...we will all get there xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hunni, we will xxx


----------



## sarahuk

We are moving! Means we can officially start ttc and not ntnp :D

Hows my ladies doing? x


----------



## Laura2806

Woop woop!! Awesome news hunni! 

Ding got, bloods taken on weds to check for PCOS results in 12days, if they're normal probably no further action, if abnormal probably a scan but not 100% as I've had one before and it was fine. We are now med free too! 

You? Xx


----------



## 20yearslater

That is great news to both of you ladies XXX

Im in school, having issues with funding but pretty sure it is getting sorted out. Other than my mental breakdown everyday (I have bad nerves/anxiety) to the point where I am shaking uncontrollably and start crying because my heart wont stop pounding. Really hoping that will stop. Anyhow, enough about my sob story, my oldest is loving college even though its only been a week and my youngest just moved into her first place. Hope everyone is going to have a great weekend.


----------



## Laura2806

Its all going on then hunni :) glad your girls are good! Hope your anxiety starts to settle soon chick xxx

We started sorting Oscar's clothes out to make his memory quilt last night! Exciting stuff today - off to buy a new dinner service!!!!! :rofl: then painting and gloop later and a fancy dress party tonight, we're not dressing up but Oscar is going as baby Harry Potter! :cloud9: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Chasta :( I have anxiety issues also. Didnt go out my door for 6 months straight. Have you spoken to your doc? xx


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> Chasta :( I have anxiety issues also. Didnt go out my door for 6 months straight. Have you spoken to your doc? xx

yes, she knows it started yrs before I left the ex, because of the ex.... 
I was on meds, but once DH and I were TTC I had to stop them. But then I was fine, through the 2yrs I have been doing not to bad off of them. However, every time EX calls me or sees me or drives by me - it gets set off. I do believe I have to move but I own this house and the mortgage is cheap. *sigh* before I enrolled, and moved DD into college. I hadn't left the house in almost 3 weeks. One of the reasons why I enrolled was to not only force myself out of the house, but also to give myself a reason to just get out of bed in the morning.

This week has been hard, im going to wait until after DH comes in oct. but if it hasn't settled by then, im off to the doctor for meds. I cant afford to fail this terms finals at the end of Nov beginning of Dec over it. Now if I am pregnet with child it would be fine at that time too. :D


----------



## Laura2806

Fxd for you hunni :hugs:


----------



## 20yearslater

1 week and DH will be here YAY!! problem is AF decided to show up 2 days early and is setting off my chart. :( Heres hoping we still catch an eggie LOL the day I O is the day he will be here so maybe right? sigh. there always next time I suppose. Oh and Laura I cant believe its been 2 months of marriage already. :)


----------



## Laura2806

Hey lady! 

Fxd ov and DH are at the same time and you catch that egg! 

Me neither hun! Its crazy! Lol


----------



## sarahuk

Thats gone right fast lara!! Chasta theres still every chance with Ov day! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Tell me about it! We hoped it would be quicker this time round but it's not looking all that promising! X


----------



## 20yearslater

im really hoping that I don't O on CD 11 again lol, well at least not this month, it will give us a better chance to conceive. It is looking like he will not be here till the morning of the 17th. And if that's the case that is the day I am suppose to O... :( 
even if its CD 12 HA! CD 14 would be good too, but I would at least settle for the day after he gets here. Sigh... oh well if not this month - I guess there is always January.


----------



## Laura2806

At least you are ov'ing hunni. Atm you're way more likely to conceive than me and I live with my husband.


----------



## 20yearslater

:( sorry Laura, I know you have long cycles. Im pretty sure I Od this morning. :(

Oh well, I guess there always next year. DH is not going to be here until tomorrow at 
5 pm.

*sigh*


----------



## Laura2806

Still in with a chance hun! 

Thanks chick, trying vit b this cycle!


----------



## sarahuk

Chasta, I wouldnt count yourself as OVd from one temp rise :) Its quite possible that it was just a temp spike. See what happens tomorrow.

I have literally everything crossed for both of you <3 xx


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> Chasta, I wouldnt count yourself as OVd from one temp rise :) Its quite possible that it was just a temp spike. See what happens tomorrow.
> 
> I have literally everything crossed for both of you <3 xx

Holy shit Sara, he got you!!!!!!!
WTH - where have I been, when did you find out


----------



## sarahuk

LOL bless you!! I found out on Sunday hun :) Still a bit shocked (happy shocked though!) xx


----------



## 20yearslater

sarahuk said:


> LOL bless you!! I found out on Sunday hun :) Still a bit shocked (happy shocked though!) xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I cant do the happy dance enough for you


----------



## sarahuk

Aww bless you..thank you chick! Though my heart wont rest easy until both you and Laura are pregnant and complaining about the morning sickness and peeing for queen and country. It feels awful to be on this side of things without my ladies :( x


----------



## sarahuk

Hellllllllllloooooooooooooo ladies *recussitates the thread...or well..attempts too!* xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I'm here :wave:


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah have you noticed a change in A's poop since stopping the gaviscon?? They say it constipated them but we never had the issue and since stopping it got firmer! I do find fruit shoot makes it soft though, very soft! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Helloooo :wave: xx


----------



## Laura2806

:flower: :kiss: :thumbup: :xmas9:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - How do you do the Christmas smileys? I never did figure them out, will have to wait until next year to use them now :rofl: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol they're right at the bottom or the smilies list! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I don't think I have ever used the smileys list? I always type them in manually :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol I can never remember half the codes so sometimes use the list :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I don't blame you, that's what it's there for :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Indeed! 

So we're staying team yellow with jelly tot! It's gonna be hard but I really want simon to tell me what our baby is <3


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Way to go on staying team yellow! You have a lot more willpower than me but I'm sure it will be a lovely surprise for you both :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks! It's gonna be tough but so worth it! I've already started saying he!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome. I can imagine how hard it must be but it will all be worth it for you in the end. Ooo Boy vibes? ;) xx


----------



## Laura2806

It certainly will :) yh I think boy!


----------



## Excalibur

Ooo I can't wait to hear if your vibes are right ;) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Only about 8months to wait  :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Will be worth the wait :haha: xx


----------



## sarahuk

TEam yellow is SO worth it!! And highly recommend getting your midwives on the day to not tell you what it is too..have hubby tell you. We did that and it was so amazing finding out from Matt that we had a little boy!

Ill keep you Team Yellow strong Laura! We are yellow again this time around!

We havent been able to test the theory truly as Alex has major splooshfest nappies atm..teething nappies me thinks! HEs always been firm though, but then hes always been on gavi!

x


----------



## Excalibur

Way to go ladies on staying team yellow! :D 

Bless Alex for having teething nappies, hope his teeth pop through soon and it doesn't cause him too much discomfort! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I'm gonna need you!! Haha yh I will do, I want Si to tell me :) I also want a mirror and to feel this time! 

Poor lil A :( we have that occasionally but more grumpiness than anything! Pop teeth pop! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Feeling your baby's head as he/she is crowning is amazing! I felt Tyler's head and will be doing so again with Jayden if the Midwife let's me :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

I didn't get chance last time with him getting stuck for 2hrs :( just hopei get to this time!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get to feel your baby's head xx


----------



## sarahuk

I didnt do that as I was having blackout issues with the pushing (did I tell you that?). Every time I pushed it would take me a while to come back around. They wanted to stop me pushing but I told them I was pushing that baby out myself if it killed me because the docs didnt believe Id have the strength! It was dead weird because Id do the push, but then id lose my vision for about 10 seconds and when it came back I wouldnt know who the people were around me or where I was. Was like a mini shock every time I was in labour lol. So hopefully this time I can do that!

Highly recommend the mirror. I didnt ask for it but was done for me as an incentive to push. Seeing the hair first and foremost was amazing, knowing that was connected to my baby..man...I want the mirror again too now!!

CAnt beleive we are all up the duff again lol.

x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I wanna do it now!! Lol I'll take a mirror just incase we forget to ask lol gonna make sure I have a birth plan and actually take it in with me this time! 

I remember you saying Hun, strong lady!! 

Crazy isn't it! Be a couple years before our next after this!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I agree with Laura, you are a very strong lady!

I bet it's amazing to watch your baby arrive into the world :cloud9:

It doesn't seem like 2 minutes ago since we were all pregnant with our first babies! :shock: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww I wanna do it now!! Lol I'll take a mirror just incase we forget to ask lol gonna make sure I have a birth plan and actually take it in with me this time!
> 
> I remember you saying Hun, strong lady!!
> 
> Crazy isn't it! Be a couple years before our next after this!

I told matt Im going on the pill, even though he doesnt want me too lol. Said its that or the snip for you...so yep im on the pill!

Wouldnt mind 3..but I think my vagina needs a holiday ROFL!

x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I agree with Laura, you are a very strong lady!
> 
> I bet it's amazing to watch your baby arrive into the world :cloud9:
> 
> It doesn't seem like 2 minutes ago since we were all pregnant with our first babies! :shock: xx

Haha thats cos it wasnt!!

We are all nuts!

Oh, and congratulations Chasta on becoming a grandmother! Your grandson is so cute!


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah same here! Pill for a couple of years then we'll try for #3 before Si hits 40! Lol 

Oooo I need to see Chasta's grandson!! Congrats Hun! 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Very true :haha: xx

Chasta - Congratulations on the birth of your Grandson :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

I know Im creeping up in age but I defo cant deal with 3 so close together. I didnt say much about it at the time but it was actually a real shock finding out I was pregnant and it took me a while to get my head around it as I was so panicked xx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol I don't think anyone can! Bless ya Hun, tbh I think after what you went through to get A we were all a bit surprised! Goes to show what happens you don't think about it! I remember your video post when you'd found out AF had hit the cycle before you conceived and how upset you were and said you'd go at it full force, and you did! Hehe doesn't make it less of a shock though when you expect it to take a while :flower: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Totally!!! I know MAtt was so desperate for it and so I was ok with going full force. I just dont think we actually did go full force either compared to how we did it in the past so it was all a bit like "WOAH what the fuck just happened" lol. Three years with Alex and 6wks with this ninja. Was never even a thought it COULD happen. 

Went to midwife today for some extra bloods and was surrounded by newborns..mde me all warm and fuzzy and totally happy with being pregnant. We also got to hear the heartbeat for the first time (I dont have the doppler now). Matt started to cry...my big badass viking was stood there in a room of people crying...sooooo cute!

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Yay for hearing babies heartbeat today and that is so sweet that Matt cried in a room full of people! Bless him <3 xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww bless him! He's such a softie! So nice that he shows his emotions so freely :) I can't wait to start doppling again! Ordered some more gel for it ready! Haha 

What are the bloods for Hun? Hope you're ok :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

One of the reasons I am high risk is because I have thyroid disease. It doesnt work very well (underactive) which impacts my hormones. I have to be closely monitored when pregnant because if my levels are too high or too low it can cause birth defects (one of the reasons I was actually told I shouldnt risk unplanned pregnancy as I was supposed to be monitored through ttc apparently). Anyway, when pregnant I apparently can have problems with the meds and need higher dosing. I had my bloods done at my 12wk scan but they contacted my MW and asked for me to be taken in for another run. So, guessing I am having abnormal thyroid function readings. Did mean I could get the Downs syndrome bloods done though. Baby did NOT want to get into the right position for the NT reading!

Yeah my midwife (Same as last time) even commented on my gentle giant :) I mean, when I say crying I mean really crying. It was touching he was so touched by the experience. I sometimes think that english men would do well to take some lessons from the scandanavian men!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ah I see, we'll hopefully they're just double checking and everything is ok hunni :hugs: 

Oh def Hun! Simon doesn't do emotions! He cried when we got married and when his mum had upset him, filled up when O was born but that's it lol he's getting better and did well up when I told him about jelly tot :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Hopefully everything will be ok throughout your pregnancy :hugs:

I have only seen Karl cry once and that was when Tyler was born, it's so amazing to see them so emotional though isn't it? :cloud9: xx


----------



## Laura2806

It breaks my heart to see him actually cry cause when it's happy tears he just wells up and gets choked, I think if we have a daughter he might cry lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh he will!

Hmm..im hoping matt WONT cry this time. :haha: He cried with A for a solid 45 mins, even the midwives were laughing rofl. It was sweet he was so overwhelmed but he was speaking total jibberish the entire time couldnt get any sense out of him except the line "we have a son omg we have a son!!".

Be nice to get a kiss, cuddle and family hug this time around 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha bless him! He was just overwhelmed! My brother cried every time he looked at Elsie-Lou for about a week! Haha 

I'd like more of that too, I think your first birth is so different to how we picture it, but then we make sure we do these things the next time round :) 

Top of my list is make a solid birth plan and but it in my hospital bag first! 

Ladies I have this strong fear that when we go for the scan we won't see anything, I'm really worried this time, I have no need to be in that I haven't had severe pain or bleeding, I just feel like it's a possibility this time and I didn't until right before the first scan with O. This is why I want it so badly! If we had to wait until 12wks I'd be tempted to get a private one first! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I was exactly the same when we went for our 12 weeks scan, I was the same with Tyler to be honest which is why we had the private scan at 9 weeks with Tyler. I know it's easier said than done but if you have had no pain or bleeding then I wouldn't worry too much, plus the progression on your hpt's is amazing! :D :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ok so now I'm seriously scared. Lots of EWCM with a pink tinge to it and a few cramps. I just want to sleep and when I wake up there be no tinge. I actually wanna cry right now. I have such a bad feeling


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I posted this in your Journal but fingers crossed that the EWCM and the pink tinge is nothing but Jelly Tot snuggling in a bit more, hopefully there won't be anymore :hugs: <3 xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks just so so scared xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You are bound to be chick, we are all here for you but hopefully it was just a one off! :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Seems to be, thanks hun, i think because i never had anything with O i was expecting to be pouring with blood in seconds! :dohh: don't feel too bad today just staying busy and been looking at tandem pushchairs and baby carriers! Cant decide what to do about a pushchairs cause O probe won't be in one that much but it'll be easier when I'm on my own. Might get the stokke my carrier though maybe get that then see how we go with the carrier and pushchair we already have! 

What are you ladies doing about pushchairs? I love the bugaboo donkey or icandy apple 2 pear but they're super expensive so won't be getting either :cry: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun. Glad to hear that you are feeling better today, seeing any sort of tinged CM or blood is scary.

It took us a while to decide what we were going to do regarding pushchairs, we have decided that we are going to have two separate pushchairs rather than get a double, I see other ladies with double prams and they seem to struggle on the bus and getting in and around shops etc :wacko: I would love to get a baby carrier and have Tyler in the pushchair and carry Jayden, my back just won't hack it though :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

I love the Donkey but cant justify the spend. We will get a double but no idea which one yet. Im also going down to surestart for a lesson on slings. You can rent them for 3 months really cheap and I am really appealing towards a sling for the first few months just for the freedom around the house and out and about.

I know I responded on FB but pink tinged ewcm is soooooo normal and common :) So much blood vessels around your cervix atm. With his one I hvent had bleeding like with A but I also had an episode of bloody cm right about where we think you are.

Your just an anxious mummy hun RE the scan worries. Natural to wonder what you will see. But you are very much pregnant and theres no indicators that this is nothing but a happy growing jellytot and youll have your scan soon to prove it!

x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks natt, I had a sling with O but it was my Aunts and didn't have much back support, the ones you can get now are fab! Think a tandem is def what we'll go for rather than a double. 

Thanks Sarah hunni :) it is expensive, love it though! Haha most of the ones I like are half the price, Phil and teds are good, like the jane twone ones too. Think we'll go to kiddicare in Peterborough as it's the biggest and has hundreds of pushchairs! So we'll go pick one then shop around :thumbup: probably not long after the 12wk scan! :haha: 

It was just bizarre how random it was, had quite a few cramps today so I thinks it's just jelly tot making my womb his home! 

That's very true, you just hear of so many mmc's now :( I'm glad I'll be starting work as it'll keep me busy and hopefully it'll be next Sunday before we know it! 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're more than welcome. I might look into one but will probably end up with a pushchair :haha:

I prefer Tandem pushchairs rather than double's, I don't like the side by side one's :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

The problem with tandems as opposed to doubles is there isn't much room in the bottom seat and I hate the idea of having a newborn pretty much on the floor! One of the grace ones we just looked at, Oscar wouldn't fit in it now let alone in 7months time! We're going to the main kiddcare store once we get to 12wks so we can have a good look and play with them :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sounds like a good plan, at least then you can look at them properly and have a walk round with one :D

I know what you mean about the tandem pushchairs though, I think that is why we would rather have two pushchairs, at least then we know that both Tyler and Jayden will be comfortable :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Be no good us having two, I can only push one! :dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

Another reason I dont like tandems - one of the babies gets a crap view lol. I know doubles can be a pain, but I dont want one to miss out and the older they get the more they will want to see. Suppose its not so much of an issue though when you have a bigger age gap, but with A only being 6 months when I got p the duff again, he has a fair bit of pram time to go 

Cramping this time around is the devil. Ive been in agony over the last week. Two days ago I thought I was in labour it got so bad!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

OH..if u find one you like, try preciouslittleones before you comitt online. If its cheaper there, kiddicare will pricematch it. I saved like 50 quid on our new carseat through them 

xx


----------



## jennymae222

Hi ladies, I'm new to the forums but have been ttc for 3 years, I go in for iui on Tuesday so I'm still hopeful but I need some help lol im confused, can someone give me a crash course on all the abbreviations? I figured out trying to conceive, (ttc) but other than that, im lost. Thanks in advance! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - That is very true, I didn't think of that! :dohh: xx

Sarah - Yeah that is one downside of the tandems, the baby that sits at the back has a rubbish view of the back of the seat infront!

Sorry to hear about the bad cramping chick, hope it eases up soon! :( :hugs: xx

Jenny - Welcome to thread :wave:

If you go to 'Forum Jump' There should be a thread where it lists all the abbreviations, sorry I couldn't have been of more help, there is just so many abbreviations to list :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

When I said about the view to my friend she said her two used to want to sit on the bottom as they got older! She had a Phil and teds but now has a single cossatto for Emma. 

Precious little ones are great! Some lovely stuff and bargains too! 

Hi jenny and welcome! 

There's lots to learn lol 

Long term trying to conceive is LTTTC
Waiting to try is WTT
Two week wait TWW 
Aunt flow AF 
Baby dancing BD
Doing the deed DTD
Fingers crossed FX 

Erm they're probably the most commonly used! Anymore we can help with? 

So my scans next weds! Nervous, excited, anxious, apprehensive, relieved wacko:) yh lots of emotions going on! 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay for getting your scan date through! Not long to wait, eeeeks! :happydance: xx


----------



## jennymae222

Thanks guys! 
4 more days till iui, im getting so nervous :wacko:
Has anyone had any success before with 1st round iui on clomid?


----------



## jennymae222

Laura2806 said:


> When I said about the view to my friend she said her two used to want to sit on the bottom as they got older! She had a Phil and teds but now has a single cossatto for Emma.
> 
> Precious little ones are great! Some lovely stuff and bargains too!
> 
> Hi jenny and welcome!
> 
> There's lots to learn lol
> 
> Long term trying to conceive is LTTTC
> Waiting to try is WTT
> Two week wait TWW
> Aunt flow AF
> Baby dancing BD
> Doing the deed DTD
> Fingers crossed FX
> 
> Erm they're probably the most commonly used! Anymore we can help with?
> 
> So my scans next weds! Nervous, excited, anxious, apprehensive, relieved wacko:) yh lots of emotions going on!
> 
> Xx


Yes please! Lol
Umm dh, bfn, bfp, pcos? 
Thanks!


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Good luck for 3 days time, I haven't had any experience with it so I can't be of any more help I'm afraid, I'm sure all will go well though :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun, 4sleeps! Nervous!! 

Lol ok DH is dear husband, so that means DF is dear fiancé, DS dear son, DD dear daughter, and so on! 

Bfn, big fat negative (pregnancy tests) 

Bfp, big fat positive (pregnancy tests) 

And pcos, poly cystic ovary syndrome (I have this) 

No experience Hun sorry but I hope it works for you :) 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - I managed to find the abbreviation thread for you :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------

